#ubuntu-it 2011-08-22
<Panaclerio_> Buongiorno a tutti, che comando si utilizza per vedere le connessioni in ingresso al pc?
<bobbybong> Panaclerio, netstat -vnat
<Panaclerio_> grazie bobbybong
<bobbybong> di nulla Panaclerio
<Panaclerio_> bobbybong, sai darmi una mano. ho due router sulla rete con attivo il wds. Sul repeater non riesco a far funzionare il vnc di ubuntu,
<bobbybong> gli ip sono della stesa classe?
<bobbybong> stessa
<Panaclerio_> si stessa 192.168.1.10 - 192.168.1.20 i router e .7 il pc
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<bobbybong> riesci a far pingare le macchine fra di loro?
<SaaMmY> son riuscito a clonare il mio xubuntu dal netbook al pc fisso
<SaaMmY> XD che felicità
<SaaMmY> ho rimesso esattamente tutti i programmi
<SaaMmY> ho lo stesso menu stesso desktop
<SaaMmY> tutto uguale
<lorenzo-2357> Buongiorno, ho un programma che non mi riproduce alcun suono... tutte le altre applicazioni audio invece funzionano...ù
<Panaclerio_> bobbybong, si ho provato, pingano in tutte e due i versi...2 millisecondi
<SaaMmY> io devo attivare la parte frontale per l'audio... attacco mic e headphones non funzionano su xubuntu
<bobbybong> Panaclerio, dovrebbe andare allora solo che io uso kubuntu da un po' di anni e non so bene i programmi di gnome adesso c'è ancora vino-server? lo hai configurato?
<SaaMmY> e devo anche attivare il dvb-t che ho
<Panaclerio_> bobbybong, vino funziona e se mi connetto dal router collegato ad internet funziona, mentre non funziona il port forwarding dall'altro router che dovrebbe fare semplicemente da repeater
<bobbybong> Panaclerio i router sono della stessa marca? non so ma magari le implementazioni wds non sono compatibili tra i router questa è un ipotesi mia
<lorenzo-2357> mi servirebbe aiuto con questo programma, non si sente l'audio...
<bobbybong> lorenzo-2357, vai nele opzioni e paciocca la parte delle schede audio
<Panaclerio_> bobbybong, si uguali sono due telecom tedeschi con i bitswitcher
<lorenzo-2357> bobbybong, già fatto...
<bobbybong> lorenzo-2357, lo hai preso dai repo di ubuntu il programma non funziona?
<lorenzo-2357> bobbybong, no, è per Ubuntu ma non è nei repo...
<bobbybong> lorenzo-2357, non è un problema di ubuntu
<Matt_91> salve
<lorenzo-2357> bobbybong, beh, fino a qualche mese fa funzionava bene... è come se non fosse collegato alla scheda audio (credo) ma non so dove andare a smanettare...
<bobbybong> Panaclerio, hai provato a collegare con ssh le due macchine per vedere se è solo vnc che non funziona
<bobbybong> vnc usa molta banda
<Matt_91> domandina  non ho più l'orologio(con relativo calendario) sul pannello in alto di unity, ho provato a dare il comando unity --reset ma non cambia nulla. sapreste darmi una dritta?
<bobbybong> Panaclerio_, potresti installare etherape su una macchina per monitorare graficamente la tua rete
<bobbybong> ! info etherape
<SaaMmY> !info etherape
<ubot-it> etherape (source: etherape): graphical network monitor modeled after etherman. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.8-1 (natty), package size 377 kB, installed size 912 kB
<Panaclerio_> bobbybong, ganzo sto etherape
<bobbybong> Panaclerio_, ti da un idea di cosa succede
<Panaclerio_> bobbybong, dal router che funziona infatti rileva la connessione, ora provo dall'altro
<Panaclerio_> bobbybong, sai che ora funziona, ma non riesco a capire perchè prima non funzionasse
<bobbybong> Panaclerio_, adesso vnc funziona?
<Trim> Ciao a tutti
<Panaclerio_> bobbybong, si, anche dall'altro router
<Panaclerio_> non so cosa sia successo
<bobbybong> Panaclerio_, misteri dell'informatica :D
<Panaclerio_> bobbybong, comunque ganzetto l'etherape
<bobbybong> Panaclerio_, si simpatico
<bobbybong> Panaclerio_, ti imposta la connessione in promiscuous mode
<bobbybong> sarà quello che ha risolto la situazione ma non so non sono sicuro
<Panaclerio_> bobbybong, ed eventualmente per impostarla in promiscuos mode, dove bisogna andare?
<bobbybong> Panaclerio_, ifconfig wlan0 promisc
<jester-> bobbybong: promiscua sarebbe?
<bobbybong> jester-,  Panaclerio_ ha due router nella rete non riusciva a ad usare vnc gli ho fatto installare etherape per vedere graficamente la rete dopo questo ha funzionato
<bobbybong> ho pensato che usando etherape la scheda di rete va in promisc mode
<jester-> capì
<Guest99250> ciao, qualcuno sa dirmi se è possibile avere un dual boot (win, ubuntu) partizionando un disco con gpt? cioè ho lettto che linux non dovrebbe avere problemi. ma win?
<Guest99250> nessuno?
<jester-> Guest39216: anche un pentaboot
<jester-> esaboot
<Trim> jester-, un nanoboot
<jester-> Guest39216  / Guest99250  anche un pentaboot
<jester-> Trim: già c'è il nano con le scarpe rialzate
<Guest99250> non sono un bot
<Guest99250> -.-'
<frassino> ora che ho cambiato nick magari mi rispondete?
<jester-> frassino: /nick nuovonick
<U10penM1nD> buongiorno..
<U10penM1nD> avrei bisogno di un buon client per la posta elettronica,dato che evolution di ubuntu 10.04 LTS mi dà problemi
<U10penM1nD> e non voglio stare a dannarmi
<U10penM1nD> qualcuno sà indicarmene  uno dignitoso?
<U10penM1nD> (evolution mi dà errore durante <<ricezione posta>> : impossibile connettersi al server POP pop3.live.com. Errore nell'inviare la password: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile.
<U10penM1nD> )
<U10penM1nD> c'è nessuno?
<shindmar> Ciao a tutti! Ho provato ad installare virtualbox su ubuntu, ma sono nei pasticci
<shindmar> dopo averlo installato dal software manager non era da nessuna parte nelle applicazioni, nemmeno nella cronologia, così l'ho disinstallato da linea di comando
<shindmar> poi ho seguito le istruzioni sul sito alcune righe da scrivere sul terminale, ma non funzionano
<shindmar> ora posto tutto
<shindmar> echo “deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian $(lsb_release -sc) contrib” | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/virtualbox.list wget -q http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/oracle_vbox.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add - sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install virtualbox-4.1
<shindmar> quando faccio sudo apt-get update mi dice che la riga "http ecc..." non è valida e se provo a fare install virtualbox mi dice che non ha versioni disponibili, che è nominato da un altro pacchetto ecc..
<shindmar> sono andato sul file delle sorgenti e ho cancellato le righe incriminate, ma non è cambiato niente
<shindmar> oltretutto sono ore che cerco di connettermi a questo server con xchat ma mi dice che la rete non è raggiungibile, mentre con altri server le cose funzionano
<RobyBob> Qualcuno può aiutarmi ?  Fatto aggiornamento a ubuntu 11.04 ed ora non riconosce più la scheda NVIDIA Quadro FX2700M e parte solo in TTY (no grafica !!!) .... con strartx dice "no screen founf"  e "no driver available" ..... come risolvere ?
<U10penM1nD> c'è proprio un problema con la connessione al server pop 3 di hotmail con il client di posta
<U10penM1nD> ho bisogno di un aiuto per la configurazione
<U10penM1nD> shindmar..RobyBob...
<U10penM1nD> siamo soli..
<U10penM1nD> senza supporto
<U10penM1nD> :P
<U10penM1nD> che siano andati a pappa tutti quanti?
<shindmar> probabile
<RobyBob> ok ... chi da' supporto ????
<U10penM1nD> ma non disperate,sono praticamente onnipresenti
<U10penM1nD> dovremmo solo aspettare un altro pochino,che arrivino
<shindmar> io non riesco ad installare quella benedetta virtualbox
<shindmar> copio e incollo le righe di comando da internet e mi da errore! e diamine
<U10penM1nD> io personalmente non ho le competenze necessarie per aiutarti..ma se sapessi cos'è un virtualbox proverei ad aiutarti
<U10penM1nD> :P
<RobyBob> normalmente chi da' supporto tecnico qui ???
<U10penM1nD> beh fior fiore di esperti informatici linux
<U10penM1nD> in genere sanno sempre aiutarti con quello che cerchi
<U10penM1nD> comunque shind..prova a dare il comando man virtualbox
<U10penM1nD> che ti dà il manuale
<U10penM1nD> sul terminale
<U10penM1nD> !virtualbox
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<RobyBob> U10penM1nD: il più presente e attivo chi sarebbe ?
<U10penM1nD> qui c'è una guida di ubuntu a quello che cerchi
<cristian_c> su, sintetizzate i problemi
<cristian_c> :D
<U10penM1nD> cristian ci aiuterai,vero..?
<U10penM1nD> O.o
<U10penM1nD> :D :D :D
<cristian_c> che ne so? bisogna vedere il problema :)
<shindmar> cristian allora, inizio io
<shindmar> XD
<U10penM1nD> io ho problemi con la connessione tra server hotmail e client di posta
<shindmar> echo “deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian $(lsb_release -sc) contrib” | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/virtualbox.list wget -q http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/oracle_vbox.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add - sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install virtualbox-4.1
<U10penM1nD> sia con evolution
<shindmar> uando faccio sudo apt-get update mi dice che la riga "http ecc..." non è valida e se provo a fare install virtualbox mi dice che non ha versioni disponibili, che è nominato da un altro pacchetto ecc..
<U10penM1nD> che con claws mail
<shindmar> sono andato sul file delle sorgenti e ho cancellato le righe incriminate, ma non è cambiato niente
<cristian_c> shindmar, hai installato il programma da repo?
<shindmar> ho scaricato il pacchetto deb dal sito ufficiale e l'ho installato da software center
<shindmar> dopo l'ho disinstallato da terminale e provato a reinstallare da terminale, e l' sono iniziati i problemi
<cristian_c> shindmar, qui si da soltanto supporto ai programmi installati dai repo ufficiali
<shindmar> e virtualbox non è ufficiale???
<shindmar> az
<cristian_c> shindmar, per tutto il resto c'è mastercard... scherzo, ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> se non hai installato la versione ose, no
<shindmar> cmq, cambiamo problema, come faccio a resettare il file delle sorgenti
<shindmar> ?
<cristian_c> nei repo ufficiali è presente la versione ose di virtualbox
<shindmar> 4.0.12?
<cristian_c> 4.0.4
<shindmar> ok grazie
<cristian_c> prima di installare dai repo il programma, disinstalla quello del ppa
<RobyBob> cristian_c, puoi aiutare anche il sottoscritto ? Hai tempo ? Ho fatto aggiornamento a ubuntu 11.04 ed ora non riconosce più la scheda NVIDIA Quadro FX2700M e parte solo in TTY (no grafica !!!) .... con strartx dice "no screen founf"  e "no driver available" ..... sai come risolvere ?
<cristian_c> o scaricato dal sito ufficiale
<cristian_c> U10penM1nD, ovviamente hai letto il wiki, giusto?
<cristian_c> RobyBob, di solito con un dpkg reconfigure-xserver-xorg dovresti risolvere
<shindmar> cristian ne ho un altro di problema, latente dal primo minuto di vita di linux
<U10penM1nD> !evolution
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Evolution
<U10penM1nD> cristian
<U10penM1nD> vedi nulla di relativo alla configurazione hotmail?
<U10penM1nD> io no.
<shindmar> ho un pc con win 7 accanto che scarica a 1000 e oltre kbps, linux non va oltre 100, ho marvell miniport driver come scheda di rete e skge come driver
<shindmar> ci sta mettendo 10 minuti software center a creare l'elenco dei software, quando di solito è immediato
<RobyBob> cristian_c, ho già provato ieri dpkg reconfigure-xserver-xorg  ma senza risultato
<cristian_c> !hotmail
<ubot-it> is: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Evolution/Hotmail
<U10penM1nD> non ti spiegano un ciufolo nei manuali
<cristian_c> link
<U10penM1nD> Questa pagina non esiste ancora. È possibile creare una nuova pagina vuota, oppure usare uno dei modelli di pagina
<shindmar> usa wine e installati outlook
<cristian_c> U10penM1nD, beh, perché l'hanno cancellata dal wiki, ma è rimasta nei suggerimenti di irc :D
<U10penM1nD> non voglio outlook
<cristian_c> shindmar, su, non diciamo cavolate
<cristian_c> :D
<U10penM1nD> vabbè cristian
<shindmar> XD
<U10penM1nD> sai aiutarmi o no?
<shindmar> mannaggia al software center!!!!
<cristian_c> ricordo che sono un utente come tutti gli altri, non sono pagato per fare assistenza
<shindmar> ore e ore che gira la ruota e l'elenco none sce
<U10penM1nD> o magari consigliarmi qualche client di messaggistica meno problematico senza dover usare programmi proprietario?
<cristian_c> io utilizzo sempre evolution e hotmail ha funzionato fino ad ora da quel che so, anche se io utilizzo libero
<shindmar> restarting ubuntu
<cristian_c> RobyBob, mmmhh, fammi pensare
<cristian_c> RobyBob, ci dovrebbe essere un comando che ti dice quali driver sono installati
<cristian_c> shindmar, spiega meglio che tipo di connessione usi
<RobyBob> cristian_c il sistema mi dice di leggere un file log..... io non ci capisco nulla di ubuntu ed ho provato a leggerlo con sudo gedit ma non me lo fa vedere
<shindmar> lan pppoa con il router collegato contemporaneamente all'altro pc con win 7, da 7 scarco che è una meraviglia, da linux oltre 100 non va, lo stesso file, virtualbox con 7 scaricato in 2 minuti a 800kbps con linux in 20 a 100 kbps
<cristian_c> RobyBob, ma se sei in modalità di riprstino (terminale) ?
<cristian_c> *!
<shindmar> guardando sulle impostazioni trovo driver "skge"
<nicotano> salve
<shindmar> ciao nicotano
<davide> Salve, ma anche a voi ubuntu non riesce ad agganciare security.ubuntu.com stò tentando di installare Thunderbird  ma nulla
<bobbybong> RobyBob, usa cat al posto di gedit
<davide> ciao nicotano
<nicotano> ciao shindmar e davide
<cristian_c> shindmar, effettivamente dovrebbero dividersi la connessione
<RobyBob> sono in tty.... quindi deve essere modalità terminale.... giusto ?
<cristian_c> in parti più eque
<davide> qualcuno può verificare?
<cristian_c> davide, provo subito
<RobyBob> cristian_c .... grazie per la cortesia.... ora provo.... devo chiudere e montare l'altro HD (ubuntu) sul notebook.... oro sono in W7..... a dopo
<davide> cristian_c,  grazie ora non ho capito che cosa ha fatto ha smesso di agganciarsi e ha usato un altro url pasto
<davide> paste
<RobyBob> cristian_c prima di cambiare HD se hai altri comandi da suggerirmi......
<davide> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> U10penM1nD, hai fatto prima una ricerca nel forum, dato che hotmail è molto utilizzato?
<shindmar> cristian_c ho scritto su la mia connessione
<shindmar> se vuoi riscrivo
<cristian_c> RobyBob, ma il problema non era la scheda video
<cristian_c> ?
<bobbybong> RobyBob, scaricati la iso della 11.04 e la installi senza formattare è la cosa più facile
<cristian_c> davide, thunderbird installato perfettamente
<RobyBob> si èla scheda video..... siccome non la vede parte in terminale.....  giusto ?
<cristian_c> ovvio
<cristian_c> diciamo che ha problemi con la configurazione video
<davide> cristian_c,  non capisco ora anche a me però security ubuntu non riceve risposta
<RobyBob> cristian_c ---- esatto..... se riesco a configurarla dovrebbe partire in grafica
<shindmar> cristian, a parte la connessione ho un altro problema serio!!! Da software center riesco a vederre solo la home, se cliccos u una categoria di programmi o faccio una ricerca rimane con la rotellina che gira per ore!
<cristian_c> RobyBob, segui il consiglio di boobybong
<bobbybong> RobyBob, prova al boot di ubuntu
<davide> 63% [In attesa degli header] [Connessione a security.ubuntu.com (91.189.92.167)]
<bobbybong> digitare il tasto e
<cristian_c> shindmar, che c'entra la home con il software center?
<RobyBob> ma perdo tutto quello che avevo installato con la versione precedente ?
<shindmar> dico la home di quel programma
<shindmar> la schermata iniziale del software center
<shindmar> robybob misà di si
<cristian_c> shindmar, uhm, credo che influisca la connessione
<bobbybong> RobyBob, e aggiungi la voce nomodeset poi F10 e avvii
<cristian_c> shindmar, lspci | grep -C net
<cristian_c> penso sia questo il comando corretto
<shindmar> ora sono su win 7
<bobbybong> se ti parte la grafica poi lo mettiamo a posto
<shindmar> copiare l'output sarà dif
<RobyBob> bobbybong ..... non ho capito....dove l'aggoungo nomodeset ?
<cristian_c> shindmar, io utilizzavo la cara vecchia pensrive usb :D
<cristian_c> *pendrive
<nicotano> RobyBob, quando fai il boot pigia F6 e aggiungi in fondo alla riga
<shindmar> lol cristian!!!
<cristian_c> vedrai, o facevo così o ciccia
<shindmar> cmq mi dice argomento della lunghezza del contesto non valido
<cristian_c> allora pasta su pastebin il risultato di lspci
<bobbybong> nicotano, l'ha gia installata e non parte la grafica dopo l'aggiornamento di versione
<bobbybong> RobyBob, aggiungilo dopo quiet splash
<shindmar> ehm... sono parecchio niubbo di ubuntu, lo usavo 5 annifa, ora ho dimenticato tutto
<RobyBob> nicotano: al boot pigio F6 ed in fondo aggiungo nomodeset e poi F10 ????? giusto ?
<ddp`> ctrl + x
<ddp`> nomodeset dopo quiet splash
<cristian_c> !pastebin | shindmar
<ubot-it> shindmar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bobbybong> RobyBob, se parti da cd F6
<ddp`> si da cd F6
<bobbybong> se parti da hdisk "e"
<shindmar> Marvel Technology Group LTD 88e8001 gigabit ethernet controller rev 13
<RobyBob> io non parto da CD  .... monto l'HD ubuntu nel notebook, che ho aggiornato ieri via web alla 11.04....
<bobbybong> RobyBob, vai sul kernel di ubuntu e digita e
<shindmar> cristian_c ti ho copiato la riga riguardante la rete
<RobyBob> bobbybong come faccio ad andare su kernel..... ubuntu mi parte in terminale.... non in grafica, proprio perchè non "vede" la scheda video
<bobbybong> RobyBob, shift appena parte ti fa vedere i kernel
<cristian_c> shindmar, copia anche ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> shindmar, ed anche /etc/default/network
<cristian_c> il file intendo
<RobyBob> ok bobbybong quando sono in kernel digito e ???
<bobbybong> si :)
<bobbybong> e=edit
<RobyBob> bobbybong  ok edit e poi cosa succede...... spiegami perchè devo chiudere qui e montare l'altro HD....
<U10penM1nD> scusate avuto qualche problema con il browser
<U10penM1nD> sul forum ho trovato qualcosa che sembra fare al caso mio
<bobbybong> poi con le frecce ti sposti dopo quiet splash e scrivi nomodeset poi F10 e fai il boot
<shindmar> cristian mi dice directory non esistente
<U10penM1nD> provo a configurare meglio il client e vi dico in caso come è andata
<U10penM1nD> scusate se sono andato via senza nemmeno salutare.
<cristian_c> ifconfig -a ?
<RobyBob> ok bobbybong.... grazie.... provo..... chiudo e monto l'altro HD..... a dopo
<bobbybong> RobyBob, se va torna che nonè a posto
<RobyBob> ok
<shindmar> arrriva
<cristian_c> purtroppo ho poco tempo
<cristian_c> :(
<shindmar> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/672394/
<U10penM1nD> http://ubunturock.blogspot.com/2009/09/hotmail-su-evolution-senza-altri.html
<U10penM1nD> ho seguito questa guida ma..
<U10penM1nD> quando dò invia/ricevi...
<cristian_c> shindmar, utilizzi gnome?
<shindmar> si
<shindmar> la scheda video è vecchiotta, non regge kde
<U10penM1nD> mi dà:impossibile connettersi al server POP pop3.live.com. errore nell'inviare la password: -ERR authentication failed
<cristian_c> shindmar, prova ad eseguire un ping da Strumenti di rete
<cristian_c> beh, è una scheda di rete comunque
<U10penM1nD> Inserire la password POP per (indirizzo hotmail) sull'host pop3.live.com
<U10penM1nD> la inserisco
<U10penM1nD> e non me la accetta
<shindmar> cristian strumenti di rete dove li trovo? sull'icona di eth0 non escono
<shindmar> trovato
<cristian_c> U10penM1nD, essendo un link esterno a ubuntu non è molto accettato parlarne nel canale d supporto ufficiale
<U10penM1nD> era un link esterno segnalato su un forum di ubuntu però
<cristian_c> intendo seguire link a guide esterne
<cristian_c> sì certo
<cristian_c> le regole non le faccio io
<U10penM1nD> e che c'entra questo poi..? cerco aiuto
<cristian_c> :D
<U10penM1nD> la wiki di ubuntu è stata cancellata
<cristian_c> sì, ma si rischi di fare danni ai sistemi
<cristian_c> quando si seguono guide esterne
<cristian_c> e gli operatori non si vogliono predenre rischi di danneggiamenti del sistema
<cristian_c> credo che sia stata inserita per questo
<cristian_c> oppure perché altri potrebbero seguire istruzioni sbagliate
<U10penM1nD> e allora è piu che normale che se sul forum è segnalato questo link che ho reputato valido uso questo come riferimento
<U10penM1nD> vabbè
<cristian_c> su #ubuntu-it-chat invece si può parlare di (quasi) tutto
<U10penM1nD> allora fai finta di non aver letto il link
<cristian_c> quindi lì puoi chiedere tranquillamente senza rischiare di far innervosire gli op
<shindmar> non pinga un tubo cristian:C
<cristian_c> accidenti, ho poco tempo, shindmar
<cristian_c> :)
<shindmar> da terminale manda richieste all'infinito
<shindmar> da strumenti manda 5 pacchetti e ne riceve zero
<shindmar> tranquillo non preoccuparti XD
<shindmar> se mi dici quando ci sei stasera o domani mi organizzo, anche se dda domani lavoro quindi ci sono solo la sera
<cristian_c> uhm, la sera potrebbe andare bene
<shindmar> nel poco tempo che ti rimane puoi darmi ancora qualche aiuto?
<shindmar> oppure dammi in pvt un altro modo di contattarti o msn o fb
<U10penM1nD> !DDOS
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'DDOS'
<U10penM1nD> O.o
<U10penM1nD> non è informato
<U10penM1nD> O.o
<cristian_c> shindmar, non utilizzo nessuno dei due :D
<shindmar> ma come è possibile? google e facebook funzionano su mozilla
<shindmar> come su win 7
<shindmar> e invece quando devo scaricare la connessione sparisce
<shindmar> qual è il comando per pingare da terminale?
<Aizram> ping
<Aizram> ping url
<cristian_c> shindmar, il bello è che non me lo ricordo mai esattametne il comando, per questo ti ho suggerito di farlo da gui
<cristian_c> era troppo facile Aizram, grrr
<shindmar> lo uso quel comando aizram
<shindmar> però non fa che inviare pacchetti
<shindmar> all'infinito
<MuSh> salve
<cristian_c> shindmar, è normale, è un test
<cristian_c> ora devo andare, ciao a tutti
<shindmar> ciao cristian_c
<shindmar> grazie dell'aiuto
<shindmar> zigh
<Aizram> ma che devi fare?
<shindmar> non capisco che cacchio ha la rete, il browser funziona, quando scarico dal browser va lento come una lumaca e su win 7 di fianco invece come una scheggia, il software center si blocca quando faccio una ricerca o quando clicco su una categoria. Tutto il casino per installare virtualbox
<MuSh> Raga, ho un problema con samba e non so come risolverlo. Fino ad ora ha funzionato alla perfezione ma da un po' di tempo ( dopo una serie di aggiornamenti ) all'avvio del sistema non va…sono costretto a riavviare il demone. Solo che dopo un po' smette nuovamente di funzionare. Io lo uso per condividere documenti in una rete di pc windows. Cosa posso controllare?
<shindmar> poi mi da l'errore anche il gestore aggiornamenti, mi dice che una riga nel file sources.list.d/virtualbox.list non è valida, ma non so come cancellarla
<ErVito> :facepalm:
<enzotib> shindmar, fa vedere l'output di sudo apt-get update, su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | shindmar
<ubot-it> shindmar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ErVito> shindmar: apri synaptic, impostazioni>repository>altro software
<ErVito> e caccia via tutto ciò che è vbox
<ErVito> poi installa quello uff. di oracle
<RobyBob> bobbybong: niente !!!  Con F6 al boot non succede nulla ed il sistema arriva al login scrivendo "Ubuntu 11.04 Roby-laptop tty1" e poi "Roby-laptop login"
<shindmar> evvai ho cancellato quella merda di riga con sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/virtualbox.list cancellato tutto e salvato
<bobbybong> RobyBob, F6 se partivi da cd
<shindmar> connessione a archives: 1677 b/s
<shindmar> è questo che non riesco a risolvere
<RobyBob> bobbybong: ma non ho CD...... come avevo evidenziato prima.....
<nicotano> RobyBob,  se riesci a connetterti col terminale dai questi comandi  sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg ubuntu-desktop gdm
<nicotano> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<bobbybong> RobyBob, ti ho detto di gitare e e editare la stringa di grub
<bobbybong> mettendo nomodeset
<shindmar> scarica a 200 bytes al secondo!!!
<bobbybong> RobyBob, la cosa più facile è scaricare la 11.04 e reistallare senza formatare
<bobbybong> formattare*
<bobbybong> RobyBob, visto che ti dico cosa fare e tu fai saltro
<shindmar> perfavore datemi una soluzione perchè un pc con una connessione di un decimo di un 56 k è insostenibile
<RobyBob> bobbybong .... ho scritto un sacco di cose su carta e mi sono incartato....hihihi.....
<RobyBob> a questo punto scarico la 11.04 ed installo senza formattare......  se è la cosa + semplice.......
<RobyBob> nicotano sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg non funziona...... forse perchè serve la connessione internet ?
<bobbybong> RobyBob, si ti salvi i dati e hai un sistema pulito come appena istallato
<Aizram> hai provato a cambiare serer shindmar ?
<Aizram> server?
<shindmar> come faccio?
<nicotano> RobyBob,  prova sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Aizram> in sorgenti software se esiste ancora
<Aizram> ti diranno quelli che usano gnome
<RobyBob> nicotano  ...non funziona ..... provato anche sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Aizram> se il tuo problema è scaricare i pacchetti dai repo
<nicotano> RobyBob, hai dato il comando e non hai avuto messaggio d'errore?
<RobyBob> bobbybong ...dubbio: scarico il file ISO della 11.04 con Windows 7, poi metto HD ubuntu e poi ?
<bobbybong> la devi masterizzare la iso
<RobyBob> nicotano .... non ricordo.... mi sembra che un errore me l'aveva dato
<RobyBob> masterizzo la iso, creo DVD..... monto HD ubuntu 11.04 che parte in terminale .... e poi cosa devo fare ?
<shindmar> è sceso a 882 bytes al secondo!
<shindmar> 12 ore per installare virtualbox
<Aizram> ma dai repo?
<ErVito> bah
<nicotano> !installazione  | RobyBob
<ubot-it> RobyBob: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ErVito> spero lo stia scaricando dal sito
<Aizram> si prende quello dal sito
<Aizram> vabbè ma non si capisce niente di quello che chiede
<shindmar> sisi aizram dai repo
<shindmar> e anche da browser, da qualunque cosa scarichi la velocità è quella
<bobbybong> RobyBob, poi installi normalmente  arrivato al punto della scelta dei hdisk scegli manuale e selezioni la partizione di ubuntu fai modifica  e metti / come punto di mout
<Aizram> hai cambiato il server?
<bobbybong> ùmount
<ErVito> ha la connessione a terra e non si capisce perché, e non si capisce da dove prende vbox con una connessione lumacona
<shindmar> non sono riuscito perchè c'era qualcosa sul blocco, ho riavviato
<shindmar> ora cambio server
<shindmar> infatti vbox non l'ho preso, ho interrotot l'0installazione perchè ci sarebbero volute 12 ore e passa
<bobbybong> ! installazione | RobyBob
<ubot-it> RobyBob: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Aizram> in che senso non sei riuscito perchè c'era qualcosa sul blocco?
<Aizram> ovviamente devi interrompere il download dai repo
<nicotano> Aizram,  ha qualche repo farlocco
<shindmar> perchè c'era già un apt attivo, infatti ho interrotto il download, ma il blocco non è sparito, quindi ho riavviato, e ora si è ripresentato il problema
<Aizram> si cancella il lock in questo caso
<Aizram> certo perchè non chiudi correttamente il software center
<Aizram> nicotano, che faccia una pulizia
<nicotano> qualcuno glielo ha già detto prima
<Aizram> lo ha fatto?
<shindmar> ora devo accompagnare mia madre a lavoro, tra 15 minuti torno, spero di ritrovarvi! a dopo! e grazie di tutto
<ErVito> ha tolto vbox e basta credo
<Aizram> santa pazienza
<shindmar> XD allora vbox non è installato!
<shindmar> ho fatto autoremove e purge e non ha tolto niente, apt è pulito
<shindmar> era solo un problema di processi quando torno non ci sarà + perchè ora ho spento
<Aizram> convinto lui
<shindmar> miiih dopo ci sentiamo
<RobyBob> bobbybong & nicotano: sto scaricando, ma vorrei una conferma x vedere se ho capito..... masterizzato il DVD 11.04 io sostituisco l'HD al notebook (ora sono in W7) e monto l'hd 11.04 che parte solo in terminale..... faccio il BOOT da DVD ed installo senza formattare .... OK ?????  ma le configurazioni vecchie (ad esempio posta elettrinica) le perdo ???????
<bobbybong> no
<nicotano>  basta un CD vergine
<RobyBob> ok... perfetto.....
<nicotano> perchè  installi senza formattare? salva i dati da qualche parte e formatta meglio avere la partizione senza residui
<bobbybong> dovrai reistallare i programmi usavi che nella versione base non ci sono quando le reistalli le configurazioni funzioneranno
<RobyBob> basta un cd non serve un DVD ?  è così piccolo ubuntu ?
<RobyBob> nicotano... se formatto perdo le configurazioni della posta elettronica.... le devo rifare,come faccio a salvarle che non riesco a partire in grafica ?
<nicotano> RobyBob, 698 Mb
<nicotano> RobyBob, se funziona il terminale puoi copiarle
<RobyBob> nicotano .... i comandi per copiarle ? ..... ricordo anche che nella prima installazione di ubuntu ho avuto problemi di riconoscimento scheda WiFi.... dovrò rifare tutto ?
<Matt_91> salve a tutti. avrei un ploblemino/one. Ho il mio pc fisso che con ubuntu(con xp non lo fa) ogni tanto gli si bloccano le porte USB, non funziona più nulla di quello collegato e se provo a dare da terminale il comando lsusb il terminale rimane li impalato.
<Matt_91> se riavvio tornano a funzionare
<Matt_91> ho trovato wuesto, dite che potrebbe funzionare? http://www.giornaleblog.it/tecnologia/linux-opensource/2009/12/fix-blocco-delle-porte-usb-su-ubuntu.html
<Matt_91> *questo
<Matt_91> vabbè mi tocca riavviare....
<Paz> #sesso
<ErVito> ?
<ddp`> lol
<ddp`> che segaiolo :D
<Fire^fox> filo1234, ciao
<Hoder_san> buongiorno :)
<Hoder_san> avrei bisogno di una aiuto con un problema
<Fire^fox> ciao
<Hoder_san> sto con un pc desktop e la sospensione fa i capricci
<Fire^fox> cosa fa'
<Hoder_san> quando clicco per mandare in sospensione il pc, lui rimane acceso, con le ventole e hard disk accesi, ma lo schermo si spegne
<Fire^fox> ola jester
<Hoder_san> poi a tentar di riaccenderlo con il pulsante di accensione non succede nulla
<Hoder_san> devo per forza spegnerlo tenendo premuto il pulsante e riaccenderlo normalmente
<Fire^fox> non sospende quindi
<Fire^fox> jester-, c'eri ?
<Hoder_san> non ho nessuna memoria swap in quano credo che 3 gb bastino come per seven, la quale sospensione va tranquilla
<Hoder_san> quanto*
<Fire^fox> senza la swap non credo sospenda ed ecco il perche'
<Hoder_san> un metodo per allocarla senza formattare c'è?
<Hoder_san> ho 3 partizioni sul disco attualmente + 1 riservata al sistema di seven, cioè 4
 * nicotano saluta
<Fire^fox> ciao nicotano
<Fire^fox> bhe si c'e il modo
<jester-> aiò Fire^fox
<Fire^fox> jester-, prioprio te volevo
<nicotano> ciao Fire^fox
<Fire^fox> Hoder_san, sui forum trovi molte guide
<Fire^fox> Hoder_san, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=426279.0
<Fire^fox> jester-, backup incrementale
<Fire^fox> jester-, si puo' fare della /home se sei connesso con quel profileo ? sapevo che ci sarebbero stati problemi
<Fire^fox> jester-, ma guardando in giro vedo che viene fatto regolarmente adesso
<Fire^fox> Hoder_san, direi che il metodo va bene per quello che devi fare.
<Hoder_san> ti ringrazio :)
<jester-> Fire^fox:  cosa usi
<Fire^fox> jester-, nulla
<Fire^fox> jester-, che ti veine in mente
<jester-> Fire^fox: lo fai con lo sforzo del pensiero?
<Fire^fox> jester-, te lo sto' chiedendo pistola
<Fire^fox> jester-, te con cosa lo fai il backup della home
<jester-> Fire^fox:  rysnk tar ?
<jester-> Fire^fox: con uno script tar
<Fire^fox> jester-, si sto leggendo ma mi viene un dubbio, qualche anno fa' creava problemi se eri loggato con quel profilo
<Fire^fox> jester-, forse per qualche dir penso, ma non son sicuro, mi pare che .gvfs per esempio non lo puoi copiare
<jester-> Fire^fox: holden e filo1234 sono i massimi esperti in materia. io non lo faccio con home in uso ma da altra distro
<Fire^fox> jester-, il che sarebbe il meno lo escludi
<Fire^fox> jester-, pure io, figurati uso clonezilla, l'ho nel grub, ma per fare un bk veloce della home mi interessava qualcosa
<jester-> Fire^fox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/672460
<Fire^fox> jester-, bellino
<jester-> Fire^fox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/672462
<jester-> firez: poi fai un file backup.exclude  con dentro le esclusioni
<Fire^fox> jester-, e va bene, ma la diff tra farlo con utente connesso e/o sconnesso ?
<jester-> firez: non so ho la home separata e lo faccio da altro os
<jester-> Fire^fox: forse ti soccorono ho e filo1234
<jester-> firez: escludi la /  ecludi  .gvs
<Fire^fox> jester-, non si tratta di un soccorso vero e proprio...meno male :)
<Fire^fox> jester-, mi sa' che con questo caldo qui ci siamo solo io e te
<jester-> filo1234: occhio che filo non si travesta da signorina
<nicotano> Fire^fox, se puo' essere utile ti dico che io uso grsync lo lancio da user copia la home (partizione separata) su altro disco,  in pochi minuti aggiorna,
<jester-> nicotano: scrive su altra partizione da user?
<nicotano> si altro disco montato da fstab
<jester-> nicotano: con opzioni?
<Fire^fox> nicotano, quindi la usi mentre sei collegato con quel profilo
<nicotano> jester-,  ho creato una dir con accesso per l'utente rw e lì  copia
<filo1234> que
<nicotano> Fire^fox,  si
<filo1234> Fire^fox: non c'è nessun problema se usi rsync
<filo1234> devi solo escludere la .gvs
<filo1234> devi solo escludere la .gvfs
<Fire^fox> filo1234, ola
<Fire^fox> filo1234, ecco info precisa
<filo1234> ed eventualmente cancellare i vecchi file cnon più presenti nella home
<Fire^fox> filo1234, era quello che mi interessava
<Fire^fox> filo1234, dato che ci sei
<Fire^fox> filo1234, quando sei alla fase init.d il pc e' gia' avviato vero ?
<filo1234> uhm?
<Fire^fox> filo1234, sto' cerando di capire se posso lanciare un clonezilla dopo grub
<Fire^fox> filo1234, un bella riga di comando per un bk completo
<filo1234> a che pro
<Fire^fox> filo1234, fare il backup in auto di /
<filo1234> clonezilla non è incrementale....
<filo1234> lo fai sempre con rsync se vuoi
<Fire^fox> filo1234, questa' e' un'altra storia
<filo1234> clonezilla lo usi da live
<Fire^fox> filo1234, ok va bene lo stesso, e quindi rsync potresti fare il backup dei / senza esclusioni ?
<filo1234> non è uno strumento di backup in quel senso, è no strumento di copia di sicurezza...
<jester-> Fire^fox: se fai dal sistema devi escludere proc sys
<Fire^fox> filo1234, ok perfetto, quindi non paragonabile a clonezilla giusto ?
<filo1234> Fire^fox: si ma per evitare warning e perdere tempo meglio escludere le /proc /dev
<jester-> ya e pure dev
<filo1234> e pure /media e ovvio la dir su cui stai facendo il backup
<Fire^fox> filo1234, /media heheheh
<Fire^fox> filo1234, rido perche' con 12t te lo immagini
<Fire^fox> filo1234, quindi rsync e' una copia dei file, il che rende un restore un po' difficile
<filo1234> il restore lo fai alo stesso modo
<filo1234> allo*
<Fire^fox> filo1234, e la differenza ?
<filo1234> di cosa
<filo1234> ?
<jester-> filo1234: rsync comprime o fa pari pari
<filo1234> puoi anche comprimere
<Fire^fox> filo1234, tu che usi
<filo1234> rsync
<filo1234> una copia su altra partizione e una su un disco remoto
<Fire^fox> filo1234, bono
<Fire^fox> filo1234, webmin lo fa ?
<filo1234> anzi... disco > rsync su disco clone ( secondario ) > rsync su altro hd > rsync su disco remoto
<filo1234> Fire^fox: lascia perdere webmin
<Fire^fox> filo1234, come mai ?
<filo1234> 1 non è più supportato da debian e ubuntu efa casini
<filo1234> 2 serve a una pippa
<jester-> filo1234 dillo a onbitsticass
<jester-> filo1234: si è segato 10 anni di dati
<filo1234> usando webmin?
<jester-> filo1234: non facendo backup
<filo1234> ah ovvio
<Fire^fox> bon, grazie per le info
<Fire^fox> a presto raga !
<filo1234> ciao
<jester-> Fire^fox:
<jester-> occhio in piscina nè
<filo1234> Fire^fox: se prorpio vuo un'interfaccia amministrativa usa zenytal
<filo1234> !info zenytal
<ubot-it> Package zenytal does not exist in natty
<filo1234> uhm
<filo1234> !info zentyal
<ubot-it> Package zentyal does not exist in natty
<filo1234> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal
<jester-> filo1234: sembra un tipo viagra non un programma
<filo1234> !info ebox
<ubot-it> ebox (source: ebox): Zentyal - Core. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.16-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 666 kB, installed size 4040 kB
<Fire^fox> filo1234, hahaha
<Fire^fox> !info nagios
<ubot-it> Package nagios does not exist in natty
<Fire^fox> !info filo1234
<ubot-it> Package filo1234 does not exist in natty
<filo1234> http://www.mikerubel.org/computers/rsync_snapshots/
<Fire^fox> .. il caldo si va' sentire
<Fire^fox> filo1234, 2004.01.04
<Fire^fox> filo1234, giovane
<filo1234> non cambia nulla
<Fire^fox> filo1234, ma e' incrementale mi pare
<Fire^fox> filo1234, no non lo e'
<Shindmar> ecchime qua tornai
<Fire^fox> filo1234, bho vedo stasera col fresco, ora a 40 gradi non riesco nemmeno apensare
<Shindmar> ErVito ci sei ancora?
<Shindmar> il server l'ho cambiato, ora scarica a 78kbps
<Shindmar> è sempre lentissimo ma almeno è ragionevole
<ErVito> eh
<Shindmar> c'è qualche buona anima pia che mi aiuta?
<Shindmar> a capire come mai questa santissima, benedettissima e schifosissima connessione a 20mbit non riesce a farmi scaricare DA LINUX (su win 7 il problema non c'è) ad una velocità superiore ai 100kbps
<Shindmar> scaricare QUALSIASI cosa, da torrent, da browser, da apt, da qualsiasi programma
<Shindmar> oppure, problema più semplice, non riesco ad accedere a questo server da xchat
<Shindmar> sarebbe molto + comodo
<jester-> shaquile: non  c'è logica
<torn> scusate sapete che fine ha fatto glpiana?? lol lo cerco da mesi per ringraziarlo ma non lo becco mai lolol
<jester-> shaquile:  se non hai un firewall malcombinato installato come scarica in winzoz dovrebbe scaricare anche in linux
<jester-> torn: è in ferie
<torn> jester-: ok grazie! :) e ringrazio anche te che mi ricordo che mi avevi aiutato lol! buona giornataaaa! :)
<jester-> ciao
<Shindmar> io non ho installato nessun firewall
<Shindmar> a meno che linux non ne abbia uno di suo
<Shindmar> pensandoci gli effetti sembrano quelli di un firewall, anche su winzozz quando il firewall era impostato male la connessione funzionava così
<ErVito> :facepalm:
<Shindmar> eddai suuuu!!!! se dico che sono niubbo sono niubbo
<Shindmar> cercando firewall nelle applicazioni non esce niente!
<Shindmar> ma magari ha un altro nome
<jester-> shaquile: dai sudo iptables -F e prova
<Shindmar> la velocità è addirittura calata
<Shindmar> ma ci sono driver proprietari della marvel yukon?
<ErVito> Shindmar: segui jester- malgrado continui a sbagliare nick :P
<Shindmar> jester non è cambiato niente
<Shindmar> anzi la velocità è dimezzata
<Shindmar> le regole sono tutte e 3 su accept
<shindmar> ragazzi so che fornite aiuto solo per i repository ufficiali, ma ho trovato i driver della marvel per linux kernel 2.6.x, gli unici che ci sono. Ho fatto come dice la guida ma il terminale mi da errore
<shindmar> dice che the function file is not available
<shindmar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1388898 questo è il forum dove viene citato il file
<filo1234> shindmar: veramente li parla di 2.6 Fedora
<shindmar> sul sito marvel è l'unico che c'è
<shindmar> tantovaleva provare
<filo1234> eh certo -.-
<ErVito> lol
<filo1234> l'avranno mica scritto per caso Fedora
<filo1234> bah
<shindmar> mammamia quanto siete acidi
<shindmar> magnato pane avvelenato?
<filo1234> Ho fatto come dice la guida ma il terminale mi da errore
<filo1234> 17:33 < shindmar> dice che the function file is not available
<filo1234> appunto perchè è perche è specifico per un OS....fare tentativi a caso non ha nessuna logica, e rischi di compromettere il sistema...
<filo1234> prova a mangiare un po' di pane e logica tu, visto che noi mangiamo quello avvelenato...
<ErVito> spara vasilj, spara!!
<shindmar> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/25037
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 25037 in linux-source-2.6.15 "[Breezy] Marvell Yukon 88E8001 rev.13 onboard lan adapter doesn't work" [Medium,Fix released]
<filo1234> Breezy
<filo1234> madu
<ErVito> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvYqr2gpqwI&ob=av2e
<shindmar> ErVito tanto non lo guardo
<filo1234> shindmar: mi viene il dubbio che tu non legga bene
<shindmar> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.12/+bug/36986
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 36986 in linux-source-2.6.12 "[Breezy] skge bogus sensor" [Medium,Fix released]
<filo1234> shindmar: ancora
<filo1234> leggi
<filo1234> leggi
<filo1234> linux-source-2.6.12 "[Breezy
<shindmar> dice dalla 2.6 in su
<shindmar> The problem comes from all kernels above 2.6.10.*
<filo1234> ascolta li dice 2.6.12 Breezy
<filo1234> vabè
<filo1234> seguili
<shindmar> vabè bsata
<reeee__> ;-)
<shindmar> filo1234, mi spieghi come mai quei file di Fedora compaiono in almeno 10 post sui forum di ubuntu?
<filo1234> no perchè non lo so
<shindmar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885882&page=2
<shindmar> il tizio che risponde qui su come installare da la stessa risposta ad altri 3 post tutti uguali su marvel
<shindmar> tutti su ubuntu
<filo1234> scrivi li e chiedi
<filo1234> non posso saperlo io, anche perchè non c'è nessuna soluzione
<shindmar> era solo per dirti che non faccio le cose completamente a cacchio, e ho provato a seguire le istruzioni che erano state date su un forum di supporto di ubuntui!
<filo1234> shindmar: che versione di ubuntu hai ora?
<filo1234> la 9.10?
<shindmar> quindi evita di prendere in giro dicendo leggi leggi leggi
<shindmar> 11
<filo1234> shindmar: io no sto prendendo in giro, mi baso sui fatti
<filo1234> ecco quindi quei post si riferivano alla 9.10
<shindmar> si è un post prima alla 8.04
<shindmar> stesso problema, se si è propagato tra 2 kernel perchè all'11eesimo no?
<shindmar> cmq ho chiesto a loro si
<filo1234> shindmar: e poi non ho capito se il problema riguarda la velocità come nel tuo caso
<shindmar> dipende dai punti di vista, loro dicono che non funziona per niente, io scarico a 100B/s.. la differenza non è molta
<shindmar> ora sono riuscito a fare tutti gli aggiornamenti, vediamo come va
<d4vey> Buonasera canale! Domanda: come mai un sudo apt-get upgrade da terminale lascia a volte un certo numero di pacchetti "alla versione attuale", mentre un aggiornamento da interfaccia grafica installa anche i pacchetti di cui sopra?!
<seawolf> d4vey di solito con sudo apt-get dist-upgrade si risolve
<d4vey> seawolf, si.... ma volevo capire il motivo...
<d4vey> ;)
<seawolf> evidentemente il gestore pacchetti esegue quel comando
<d4vey>  dist-upgrade - Esegue un avanzamento della distribuzione (secondo il man...) cosa che assolutamente non succede dal gestore pacchetti tramite interfaccia grafica... magari però sbaglia il man...
<davide> Salve è da questa mattiche che se aggiorno ubuntu con update ho il terminale bloccato a 96% [Connessione a security.ubuntu.com (91.189.92.166)]/
<salvatore> buonasera qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano con la configurazione di mysql?
<salvatore> nel log file ho questo errore innodb operating system error number 13 in a file operation
<davide> !chat | salvatore
<ubot-it> salvatore: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<salvatore> grazie
<lorenzo-2357> Buongiorno, ho un programma che non mi riproduce alcun suono... tutte le altre applicazioni audio invece funzionano...
<davide> lorenzo-2357,  che programma è?
<lorenzo-2357> Buongiorno, ho un programma che non mi riproduce alcun suono... tutte le altre applicazioni audio invece funzionano bene...
<lorenzo-2357> davide, Renoise
<davide> lorenzo-2357,  a ricordo il solito software per editing audio ma alla fine hai formattato il sistema?
<lorenzo-2357> davide, ciao... sì, ho formattato reinstallato, però il programma continua a girare senza suono... :(
<filo1234> lorenzo-2357: da dove viene quel programma?
<filo1234> !info renoise
<ubot-it> Package renoise does not exist in natty
<lorenzo-2357> filo1234, dal sito ufficiale di Renoise, c'è la versione per linux... quindi dovrebbe girare bene, infatti tempo fa mi funzionava bene...
<filo1234> lorenzo-2357: dovrebbe, ma come sai....
<filo1234> lorenzo-2357: ed è per questo che non possiamo dare supporto a programmi esterni
<davide> salve filo1234  mi controlli se ubuntu security funziona update non me lo scarica
<filo1234> davide: io lo pingo e funziona
<davide> filo1234,  grazie lo provo a pingare
<filo1234> davide: cambia il server principale da synaptic
<davide> filo1234,  se avessi synapic
<pepsi8> scusatemi ho un facilissimo problema
<pepsi8> come faccio ad entrare in flatcast cn ubuntu??
<filo1234> davide: e cos'hai?
<pepsi8> dove li trovo i plugin e il flash player?
<filo1234> !flashplayer | pepsi8
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'flashplayer'
<lorenzo-2357> filo1234, il problema è che io ci lavoro con questo programma, e ricordo che mi ha funzionato anche dopo l'avanzamento alla 11.04... non c'è proprio niente che possa fare?
<filo1234> !flash | pepsi8
<ubot-it> pepsi8: flash is Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash - Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash su sistemi ad architettura 64 bit: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash/Architettura64Bit
<pepsi8> ho cercato su google ma nn hoi trovato un granchè
<pepsi8> no il flash di flatcast
<filo1234> lorenzo-2357: io non lo so, prova achiedere in chat ma qui sai benissimo
<filo1234> pepsi8: cosa sarebbe flatcast
<pepsi8> http://www.flatcast.net/
<pepsi8> questo
<pepsi8> è uno stream
<pepsi8> per windows
<lorenzo-2357> filo1234, ok non avevo capito... :)
<pepsi8> purtroppo
<davide> filo1234,  l'ip del server che usi tu è  91.189.92.167
<davide> ?
<filo1234> davide: si
<davide> e perchè io non lo pingo maledizione
<filo1234> spe
<davide> filo1234,
<pepsi8> http://www.flatcast.net/Download.aspx?con=u&version=501
<pepsi8> questo qui
<filo1234> !chat | pepsi8
<ubot-it> pepsi8: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<filo1234> davide: non lo pinghi?
<filo1234> davide: proxy? firewall?
<pepsi8> ma è inerente
<filo1234> pepsi8: no
<pepsi8> si tratta di plugin
<pepsi8> differenti
<davide> filo1234,  fino a ieri funzionava
<filo1234> non è un problema di ubuntu se fanno cose per windows e non possono essere usate
<filo1234> pepsi8: chiedi su quel forum
<pepsi8> ed io che ho ubuntu come faccio a usarle'?
<filo1234> pepsi8: chiedi a loro
<filo1234> o usi windows
<filo1234> non è un problema di ubuntu
<pepsi8> ma che risposta è usi windows
<pepsi8> >_>
<filo1234> se è fatto per windows
<filo1234> e vuoi usarlo usi windows
<pepsi8> poi è un sito in tedesco
<filo1234> pepsi8: vabè
<pepsi8> forse con wine?
<filo1234> !wine
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<pepsi8> già
<davide> filo1234,  nulla non va così di colpo non è possibile spero torni a funzionare
<filo1234> davide: magari dipende dal provider boh
<filo1234> davide: tracepath 91.189.92.167 cosa ti da?
<davide> filo1234,  sta facendo ti dico fra poco
<SaaMmY> non c'è più U10penM1nD
<SaaMmY> ha risolto il problema con evolution?
<filo1234> !log | SaaMmY
<ubot-it> SaaMmY: Log del canale: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/  oppure  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<SaaMmY> si lo tengo il log in pidgin
<SaaMmY> cmq... ok presumo di si
<filo1234> se non eri collegato non credo che logghi
<SaaMmY> stavo chiamando l'unico utente connesso sul canale evolution
<SaaMmY> lol
<SaaMmY> filo1234 ero collegato
<filo1234> 20:02 -!- SaaMmY (purple) [~sammy@151.75.122.165] has joined #ubuntu-it
<SaaMmY> ero collegato
<SaaMmY> si trattava di molto tempo fa
<SaaMmY> cioè le 2 o 3 di questo pom
<Fire^fox> filo1234, chi e' il piu' anziano qui sul canale
<Emanuele> allora io ho un problema. vorrei disinstallare ubuntu dal pc ma non so come ripristinare il dualboot. come faccio?
<Emanuele> vorrei disinstallare ubuntu dal pc ma non so come ripristinare il dualboot. come faccio?
<Emanuele> vorrei disinstallare ubuntu dal pc ma non so come ripristinare il dualboot. come faccio?
<filo1234> Emanuele: non ho capito bene scusa
<Emanuele> come faccio a ripristinare il boot di windows
<filo1234> Emanuele: vuoi disinstallare e ripristinare il dualboot?? se disinstalli ubuntu il dualboot a cosa ti serve?
<filo1234> !mbr | Emanuele
<ubot-it> Emanuele: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<filo1234> Emanuele: prima fai questo ^
<filo1234> poi da windows seghi le partizioni di ubuntu
<Emanuele> no. io adesso ho un dualboot sul pc. windows 7 e ubuntu. io vorrei togliere ubuntu. come faccio?
<Emanuele> non ho il cd di installazione di windows 7
<filo1234> !mbr | Emanuele
<ubot-it> Emanuele: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<filo1234> Emanuele: prima fai questo ^
<filo1234> poi da windows seghi le partizioni di ubuntu
<Emanuele> ma mi serve il cd di ubuntu o di windows?
<filo1234> di ubuntu mi pare ovvio, è una guida per ubuntu non per window
<filo1234> s*
<filo1234> magari leggere...eh
<Emanuele> ma posso anche masterizzare l'iso di ubuntu su un cd da 700mb o devo perforza farlo su un dvd da 4,7bg?
<filo1234> Emanuele: scusa in quale parte della guida hai letto che devi usare un dvd?
<Emanuele> ma va se carico l'iso su un cd da 700mb?
<pecos> ciao, in oneiric non riesco a disabilitare completamente l'oscuramento dello schermo nelle proprietà di power manager non c'e' la voce sempre attivo suggerimenti ? o e' meglio segnalare un bug in merito ?
<davide> pecos,  oneric è ancora in beta magari il bug è stato segnalato verifica
<davide> pecos,  qui non supportiamo le testing
<filo1234> !beta | pecos
<ubot-it> pecos: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<davide> filo1234,  questo ubot è un po scortese comunque
<filo1234> no è realista
<davide> io posso usare un alpha per contribuire su quel poco che no!
<davide> sò*
<filo1234> davide: si ma non chiedi supporto qui è semplice
<davide> filo1234,  va bè ma poverino! xd
<filo1234> tempra il carattere
<pecos> ubot-it: grazie ma e' 5 anni che uso le alpha etc etc. per segnalare bug volevo solo sapere se c'e' qualcuno che sapeva ok vedro se inviare un bug report
<davide> torno di la comunque :=) buona serata  pecos  evidentemente è stato già segnalato .. controlla sui bug di oneric già disponibili
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pecos> Io quasi quasi segnalo un bug sull'interfacca ma perchè non ci mettono la voce semre attivo o similare in gnome-screensaver ?
<ale_> ciao a tutti
<davide> pecos,  vedi tu ma non qui!
<davide> ale_,  ciao
<filo1234> pecos: ti ho gia detto dove andare
<pecos> si si ok
<pecos> ciao
<ktam> hi
<ktam> why words in red on terminal?
<nio25> buona sera a tutti
<davide> nio25,  salve
<nio25> ciao davide
<Trim> Ciao a tutti
<davide> Trim,  salve
<Trim> davide, ciao
<davide> oggi il canale è passivo
<davide> xd
<Sakuragno> buonasera... una domanda.. quanto è difficile, e ne vale la pena, di mettere il gfxgrub su ubuntu10\win7?
<enzotib> Sakuragno: vale la pena = 0
<enzotib> (parere personale)
<Sakuragno> ok
<Sakuragno> lo sospettavo in realtà :D
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> vorrei tentare di capire una questione
<cristian_c> mi trovo alle prese con un problema di gstreamer
<cristian_c> La versione di ubuntu che ho utilizzato è Natty a 64 bit. In pratica devo riprodurre un audio musicale da terminale, ma se digito il comando nel terminale ricevo sempre errore
<cristian_c> ./gst-launch playbin2 uri=file://"$PWD/alarm.mp3" loop=true
<cristian_c> L'errore è:
<cristian_c> ERRORE: impossibile costruire la pipeline: nessun elemento «playbin2».
<cristian_c> La cosa strana che ho riscontrato è che nel sistema sono installati entrambi i pacchetti gstreamer0.10-tools e gstreamer-tools
<cristian_c> Mi è stato consigliato di installare gst-plugins-base e io ho trovato gir1.2-gst-plugins-base-0.10 e gir1.2-gstreamer-0.10, ma comunque non è cambiato niente
<cristian_c> Allora mi è stato consigliato di installare i pacchetti gst-plugins-good, -bad e -ugly, ma erano già installati
<cristian_c> Allora ho dato il comando:
<cristian_c> gst-inspect playbin2
<cristian_c> il cui risultato lo metto su pastebin
<cristian_c> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/672738/
<cristian_c> Allora ho digitato il comando:
<cristian_c> GST_DEBUG_NO_COLOR=1 GST_DEBUG=3 ./gst-launch playbin2 uri=file://"$PWD/alarm.mp3" loop=true >& /tmp/gstlog
<cristian_c> e dal quale ho ricavato /tmp/gstlog
<cristian_c> lo metto su pastebin
<cristian_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/672740/
<cristian_c> A questo punto mi è stato consigliato di digitare il comando:
<cristian_c> rm /home/utente/.gstreamer-0.10/registry.i686.bin
<cristian_c> e fatto questo ho provato nuovamente con:
<cristian_c> ./gst-launch playbin2 uri=file://"$PWD/alarm.mp3" loop=true
<cristian_c> e l'output, molto lungo, continuava a restituire errori (la parte iniziale dell'output era stata tagliata dal terminale)
<cristian_c> Allora può darsi che ci fossero due gst installati.
<cristian_c> Mi è stato consigliato o di rimuovere entrambi i pacchetti gstreamer0.10-tools e gstreamer-tools oppure vedere se nel sistema c'è una funzione 'check everything is alright'.
<cristian_c> Giustamente è stato fatto notare che rimuovere i pacchetti potrebbe creare casini al sistema.
<cristian_c> Quindi se i pacchetti di gstreamer fossero installati in modo corretto, il comando gst-launch che vorrei digitare, teoricamente non dovrebbe più mostrare errori
<cristian_c> Per questo vi chiedo di aiutarmi a compiere una delle due azioni che mi hanno suggerito
<cristian_c> :)
<Sakuragno> uhao, vorrei poterti aiutare :D
<cristian_c> Sakuragno, beh, non sei obbligato XD
<cristian_c> gstreamer è bello tosto
<Sakuragno> lo so ma mi piacerebbe, ma non ne capisco così a fondo, ti posso dire che cmq quanti casini tu possa fare eliminando pacchetti, puoi sempre ristabilire tutto se tieni bene a mente le mosse che fai...
<Sakuragno> mi chiedo più che altro cosa ti serva il play da terminale
<cristian_c> esegue uno script
<cristian_c> il comando è la parte essenziale dello script
<cristian_c> riproduce il suono
<cristian_c> in sostanza lancia il comando gst-launch
<cristian_c> in ogni caso la rimozione dei pacchetti è effettivamente pericolosa
<cristian_c> una volta un autoremove mi ha tolto di mezzo evolution
<cristian_c> ho acceso più di un cero in quel caso
<cristian_c> avendo paura di perdere tutte le mail di anni prima
<Sakuragno> evolution non è nulla ke tu non possa reinstallare, per questo ti dico di stare attento ai passi che fai perchè anche se in autoremove, puoi risalite a tutti i pacchetti.. (le mail ti consiglio di farti un bkup del file delle email, magari con un tool come dejavu)
<cristian_c> così in un sol colpo
<Sakuragno> che terrore cmq :D
<cristian_c> ogni tanto backuppo
<cristian_c> ma non così spesso
<cristian_c> anche perché per trasferire i dati ci vuole un mucchio di tempo
<Sakuragno> cmq magari fatti un giro del wiki di arch linux per queste cose è molto avanzato  (con back in time, un tool di bkup. ti uppa solo le modifichie alle caartelle da te selezionate, così fatto una volta, fatto per sempre..)
<Sakuragno> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Gstreamer
<cristian_c> un po' striminzita come pagina :D
<Sakuragno> questa di gstreamer dveo dire di si ^^;; sorry
<Kakistos> ohila
<Kakistos> ooooooohila
<Sakuragno> ?
<Kakistos> soso
<enzotib> Kakistos: se hai una domanda falla, altrimenti vai a cazzeggiare da un'altra parte
<Kakistos> scusate tanto...ho capito ora cos'è questa chat..prima di rompervi le scatole cerco la soluzione da me..scusate ancora
<enzotib> ok
#ubuntu-it 2011-08-23
<Al_essio> buonasera a tutti
<Al_essio> qualcuno sa dirmi tra vmserver e virtualbox quale sia il migliore?
<Al_essio> qualcuno sa dirmi tra vmwareserver e virtualbox quale sia il migliore?
<Matt_91> buon giorno a tutti. ho un piccolo problemino. Non ho più l'orologio con relativo calendario nel pannello in alto di unity. ho provato a dare il comando unity --reset ma non cambia nulla.
<Matt_91> sapreste darmi una dritta?
<bobbybong> !resetgnome | Matt_91
<ubot-it> Matt_91: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<Matt_91> bobbybong: ma... cosa c'entra gnome? (domando)
<bobbybong> fallo
<bobbybong> avrai fatto qualche minchiata tu ti torna come nuovo così
<Matt_91> bobbybong: be che è colpa mia lo so, perchè ho fatto pulizia del sistema ed avevo cancellato quell'applet :D
<Matt_91> fatto, ripristinato desktop, barra in alto, ma dell'ora-calendario neanche l'obmra
<bobbybong> chissà che cosa hai fatto, ma è una cosa che dovresti sapere tu
<Matt_91> bobbybong: quello che avevo disisnstallato per sbaglio lo ho reinstallato, ora ricontrollo per sicurezza
<bobbybong> Matt_91, hai giocato pure con apt-get complimenti c'è gente che lavora sei mesi per sei mesi per darti una cosa quasi perfetta e fuzionale poi ...:)
<Matt_91> bobbybong: guarda che so quello che faccio, ho 3 anni di esperienza in campo linux :p , infatti negli altri utenti l'ora e il calendario c'è, è solo nel mio utente che non c'è più
<bobbybong> si si
<Matt_91> e poi comunque bobbybong, installando il pacchetto ubuntu-desktop teoricamente ti reinstalla tutti i pacchetti di default, e quindi i paccetti ci risono nuovamente tutti
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Matt_91> deve esserci qualche cacchiata nella configurazione di sto caccio di pannello
<Matt_91> vabbè riavvio la sessione...
<Matt_91> visto che è entrata un po di gente nuova ripropongo il mio quesito. Non ho più l'ora-calendario sul pannello in alto di unity, ho provato a dare il comando unity --reser ed a reserrare gnome, ma l'ora non torna. avreste delle dritte?
<Matt_91> *resettare
<jester-> Matt_91: resetgnome hai segato anche gconf e gconfd?
<Matt_91> jester-: certo, mi ha resettato tutto, sfondo desktop e la icona della selezione della tastiera sul pannello in alto che io avevo rimosso
<Matt_91> jester-: il problema riguarda solo il mio utente, gli altri entrano in modalità ubuntu classica e non lo hanno
<jester-> Matt_91: e sse gli altri usassero unity?
<jester-> Matt_91: e prova a mettere il tema di default ambiance
<Matt_91> jester-: no scusa, ho provato adesso, anche gli altri utenti non hanno l'ora, sicuramente avrò segato qualche pacchetto per questo applet
<Matt_91> ... uff
<jester-> Matt_91: tema?
<bobbybong> sudo apt-get install indicator-datetime
<Matt_91> jester-: in pratica volevo liberarmi da un po di roba che non uso, tra cui evolution e cancellando la roba di evolution mi sa che ho cancellato pure quello
<Matt_91> jester-: tema tutto predefinito
<Matt_91> bobbybong: ora provo
<bobbybong> :) non fare più pulizia
<Matt_91> bobbybong: in effetti questo pacchetto mi manca, ma non capisco il perchè se è necessario non lo installi il paccetto ubuntu-desktop
<Matt_91> riavvio la sessione...
<Matt_91> bravo bobbybong ;) e grazie mille
<bobbybong> :)
<Matt_91> bobbybong: comunque sta cosa che non lo installi con il paccetto ubuntu-desktop mi sa un tantino strana...
<jester-> Matt_91: te lo sarai segato in buona fece
<jester-> fede
<Matt_91> jester-: guarda, evolution mi è sempre stato sul cacchio, ma lo lascio e bon, poi nella prossima versione tanto non c'è più :D
<jester-> sperem
 * Matt_91 stappa lo spumante
<jester-> a me sta sul cazzo che te lo devi tenere per forza come plymout
<Matt_91> jester-: ma ci sono tante cosette che stanno incominciando a infastidirmi pure a me, cosa più fastidiosa quando non si riescono a risolvere dipendenze :D
<bobbybong> Matt_91, basta non prendere monnezza in giro
<jester-> tutti a fare ppa
<Matt_91> bobbybong: ci sono cose che sei costretto a installare, tipo i driver-programmi per lightscribe, i driver per schede wireless con cipset atmel, molte cose
<jester-> come se linux invece di 4 gatti sarebbe lo standard
<jester-> che gli frega ai produttori di investire per lo 0,5% dell'ambiente linux desktop
<bobbybong> Matt_91, i pc me li costriisco io dal 2000 dal 2002 uso linux e ho sempre comprato prodotti compatibili con il mio sistema operativo preferito pure i due portatili sono assolutamente compatibili con linux
<Matt_91> jester-: si è in quattro gatti, perché pur molti si ostinino a dire che ubuntu è facile, purtroppo non è così. o meglio è facile se non ci devi fare nulla, altrimenti per produrre documenti la suit microsoft è molto più intuitva, compri una chiavetta per internet e devi smonare una settimana, una chiavetta wifi e magari trovi problemi, hai un hadware un po troppo recente e ti ritrovi senza driver...
<jester-> eh
<jester-> Matt_91: va bene per giocarci a smanettare
<bobbybong> http://www.linux-drivers.org/
<Matt_91> jester-: infatti, in germania avevano migrato moltissimi uffici a ubuntu, ma sono dovuti tornare in fretta e furia a windows
<Matt_91> bobbybong: quindi? fatto sta che il sul pc fisso ho installato i driver atmel per il wifi, e questo va in conflitto con il paccetto dell'immagine del kernel e quindi non può ricevere aggiornamenti del kernel. ti pare una cosa ortodossa?
<Matt_91> per non parlare poi (sempre sul fisso) del continuo blocco delle porte usb su ubuntu, e mesi e mesi che ogni volta che mi capita devo riavviare il sistema
<bobbybong> 15 € o poco di più ti compri una scheda compatibile ti sembra una cosa fuori da questo mondo? Matt_91
<Matt_91> bobbybong: si, creo spazzatura e spendo soldi per una cosa che ho già. comunque credo sia meglio continuare in #ubuntu-it-chat ;)
<bobbybong> Matt_91, ok
<Trim> Buongiorno a tutti
<ale1995> ciao a tutti
<ildaniel> ciao salve a tutti
<ildaniel> ho questo problema:per usare la pennetta vodafone ho installato dei driver aggiuntivi (ora non ricordo quali però) la pennetta non funziona ma non fà nulla
<ildaniel> il fatto è adesso all'avvio prima del login vedo sullo schermo un gran numero di righe scritte che però non faccio in tempo a leggere, il sistema funzione perfettamente
<ildaniel> vorrei capire però cosa sono quelle scritte o cercare almeno di leggerle come posso fare? grazia mille in anticipo
<LXCC-Vincenzo> ciao a tutti, ho un problema di condivisione cartelle net usershare errore 255, ho provato a googlare ma non riesco a rislovere
<ildaniel> ok ho risoltocon una sessione di ripristino ma non sono riuscito a leggere cos'erano...mah! graZZie cmq
<filtro> salve a tutti...ho problemi con l'audio
<bobbybong> !audio | filtro
<ubot-it> filtro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio e http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio
<LXCC-Vincenzo> qualcuno sa aiutarmi con il problema di condivisione net usershare errore 255?
<davide_> LXCC-Vincenzo,  devo scappare guarda la guida di samba e controlla il workgoup se sono identici
<davide_> LXCC-Vincenzo,  in più esponi di nuovo il tuo problema altri sapranno aiutarti
<new> jester-: ciao ci sei ?
<luca1975> salve a tutti
<luca1975> il nuovo ubuntu è diventato molto macchinoso
<luca1975> è cambiato in peggio
<luca1975> vorrei se possibile riportare la grafica al vecchio ubuntu
<luca1975> qualcuno sa aiutarmi
<luca1975> vorrei il cassico tastino per accedere alle applicazioni sistema ecc
<new> al posto di unity intendi ?
<luca1975> si
<luca1975> il sistema è diventato macchinoso
<luca1975> sulla sinistra c' è una barra
<luca1975> che per me è fatta male
<new> al login nella casella in basso scegli login e gone classic come interfaccia
<new> *gnome classic*+
<luca1975> da questa barra il computer è poco accessibile
<luca1975> e scomodo
<new> spetta
<luca1975> in alto a sinistra poi ce il classico tastino ubuntu ma appare solo una finestra con scorciatoie
<new> sudo apt-get install classicmenu-indicator
<luca1975> la dock sotto è carina
<new> da terminale lancia classicmenu-indicator
<new> e nel menu' di unity compare l'icona del vecchio menu'
<new> o da terminale lanci gnome-panel
<new> senza installare nulla
<new> e ti tonano i pannelli vecchio stile
<Guizzy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<luca1975_> opps
<luca1975_> Paste from luca 1975 at Tue, 23 Aug 2011 20:14:50 +0800
<luca1975_> scrive questo new
<luca1975_> Paste from luca 1975 at Tue, 23 Aug 2011 20:14:50 +0800
<luca1975_> questo è quello che appare
<luca1975_> chiedo scusa
<luca1975_> ricominciamo vorrei riportare alla vecchia visualizzazione ubuntu la nuova versione chi mi aiuta???
<luca1975_> Paste from luca 1975 at Tue, 23 Aug 2011 20:14:50 +0800
<luca1975> salve cerco aiuto???
<luca1975> chi è in chat
<luca1975> buon pomeriggio
<luca1975> cerco aiuto???
<luca1975> vorrei se possibile ritornare alla vecchia interfaccia ubuntu 10.04
<luca1975> la nuova è incomprensibile
<lorenzo-2357> Salve, ho uno strano problema, l'audio di un programma è presente solo dall'uscita cuffie, invece con tutte le altre applicazioni è tutto ok, tranne per il fatto che se inserisco il jack nell'uscita cuffie si continua a sentire anche nelle casse...
<luca1975> va be speravo
<filtro> non riesco a risolvere il problema audio
<davide_> Comunque a casa mia si ringrazia
<davide_> -.-
<nicotano> salve
<luckysky> bon'di nicotano
<nicotano> ciao luckysky
<luckysky> qualcuno ha mai avuto problemi di lag mostruosi tenendo aperti diversi terminali ssh passando da una shell all'altra?
<vplug> salve a tutti
<luckysky> benvenuto
<vplug> ho un piccolo problema con apache di ubuntu 10.10
<vplug> premetto che ho tutti i servizi configurati correttamente, o almeno credo ;-D
<vplug> aprendo i file php, mi viene proposto  il download
<vplug> e non me lo interpreta
<vplug> ho già provveduto ad attivare i moduli php di apache
<vplug> ma il problema persiste
<vplug> nessuno mi può aiutare??
<LXCC-Vincenzo> davide_:  sei ancora qui?
<davide_> LXCC-Vincenzo, Si dimmi
<LXCC-Vincenzo> davide_: ti faccio vedere:  http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/263/schermataproprietdishar.png/ e il testo di smb.con in http://pastie.org/2416748
<davide_> vplug,  controlla i permessi dei file
<LXCC-Vincenzo> quali file?
<vplug> ho già verificato e tutto è ok
<LXCC-Vincenzo> ah no :)
<davide_> vplug,  ne sei certo?
<davide_> vplug,  guarda qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=350017.msg2698751
<vplug> non è la prima volta che lo uso
<vplug> ma da quando ho cambiato la distro
<vplug> mi è sorto questo problema
<davide_> LXCC-Vincenzo,  Ma io non ho capito bene il tuo problema
<davide_> vplug,  ma sei alla 10.10
<davide_> ?
<vplug> si
<davide_> vplug, me perchè proprio la 10.10 ormai non c'è + supporto
<vplug> mi consigli di avanzare la distro?
<LXCC-Vincenzo> davide_:  il problema e' questo: vorrei poter condividere una cartella del mio utente di ubuntu, usando l'opzione tasto destro di nautilus
<LXCC-Vincenzo> in ubuntu 10.4
<davide_> vplug,  in sostanza o usi la 10.04 LTS con stabilità e supporto fino al 2012
<vplug> potrebbe essere una buona cosa e della 11.04 cosa ne pensi?
<lucatortuga75> vplug, passa alla nuova versione non te ne pentirai. A me funziona tutto e molto bene
<davide_> vplug,  sono ora su 11.04 ottima se installata da minimale
<vplug> seguirò il tuo consiglio, scaricherò la 11.04 e la installerò
<davide_> LXCC-Vincenzo,  è un noto bug riavvia
<davide_> e dovrebbe funziona
<davide_> funzionare*
<davide_> vplug,  aspettati unity
<davide_> :)
<vplug> ma non posso avere gnome?
<lucatortuga75> vplug, si attraverso l'opzione classic
<davide_> vplug,  certo uniry è solo un plug-in di compiz
<davide_> lucatortuga75,  mi ha anticipato:D
<vplug> perfetto, procedo subito al download
<vplug> grazie per le info
<ichi> ciao a tutti, c'è un modo per aumentare la velocità delle ventole?
<ichi> netbook
<LXCC-Vincenzo> davide_: ho riavviato ma fa la stessa cosa
<davide_> LXCC-Vincenzo,  strano se sei sicuro che il gruppo di lavoro è lo stesso posso dirti solo di utilizzare un tool grafico sudo apt-get install system-config-samba
<davide_> LXCC-Vincenzo,  per configurare samba
<ichi> ciao filo1234
<davide_> LXCC-Vincenzo,  trovi la gnu grafica in sistema --> amministrazione--> samba
<LXCC-Vincenzo> non c'e', come lo installo?
<LXCC-Vincenzo> cioe' che pacchetto serve?
<joker_> sera a tutti
<joker_> ragazzi potete aiutarmi a risolvere alcuni problemini??
<davide_> ichi,  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,255924.0.html
<davide_> LXCC-Vincenzo,  te l'ho detto sopra sudo apt-get install system-config-samba
<bobbybong> ichi, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LmSensors
<ichi> grazie sto guardando
<ichi> :P
<LXCC-Vincenzo> scusa non avevo letto il primo msg. cmq si, il gruppo e' lo stesso, provo a metterlo minuscolo.
<davide_> LXCC-Vincenzo,  no no se è così è così
<davide_> LXCC-Vincenzo,  sudo /etc/init.d/smbd restart
<davide_> SE NON va installa l'interfaccia grafica
<davide_> LXCC-Vincenzo,  ciao vedi se riesci a risolvere
<LXCC-Vincenzo> davide_:  il restart di smbd non risolve e l'interfaccia grafica mi da' errore: http://pastie.org/2416975
<LXCC-Vincenzo> ouch
<stradade> ciao
<stradade> ragazzi ho montato su un macchina l'ubuntu 9 e adesso avrei necessita di installare una vm java ma dal repository non me la fa montare
<stradade> c'e' un repository che posso usare per montarci un java 6 anche se non è l'ultimo ?
<bobbybong> stradade, forse hai installato una bversione non più supportata
<stradade> ubuntu 9 non è più supportata però magari qualcuno conosce un repository non ufficiale
<lucatortuga75> LXCC-Vincenzo, sei riuscito?
<stradade> dove posso aggangiare una java 6
<jester-> stradade: il pacchetto è sun-java6-plugin e devi aver abilitati i repo multiverse anche
<LXCC-Vincenzo> lucatortuga75: no niente
<lucatortuga75> LXCC-Vincenzo, ma vuoi condividere solo una cartella attraverso samba
<jester-> stradade: abilita i multiverse e palle varie che il pacchetto è nei repo
<stradade> jester- mi dice not found
<jester-> stradade: abilita i multiverse e palle varie che il pacchetto è nei repo
<jester-> e 4
<LXCC-Vincenzo> si una cartella di ubuntu , condivisa con un altro pc chw ha win Xp (e poi con un terzo pc che ha Lubuntu)
<jester-> stradade: amministrazione sorgenti software
<stradade> jester- ho la versione server
<jester-> stradade: amministrazione sorgenti software
<lucatortuga75> LXCC-Vincenzo, con il tasto Dx del mouse c'e' "opzioni di condivisione"
<lucatortuga75> LXCC-Vincenzo, se hai 11.04
<jester-> stradade: java su un server?
<jester-> stradade: apri souercess.list e togli # da tutte le righe eccetto le 2 per cdrom
<LXCC-Vincenzo> si lucatortuga75 uso la 10.4 e con il tasto destro ho questo : http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/263/schermataproprietdishar.png/
<stradade> jester- questo l'ho fatto subito appena me l'hai detto
<stradade> jester- il fatto è che navigando con il broiser i repo vedo che non c'e' quel pacchetto in effetti
<lucatortuga75> LXCC-Vincenzo, quella distro nn la conosco bene
<stradade> jester- se fattio il apt-cache search lo vedo ma poi nel repo non c'e'
<LXCC-Vincenzo> ok, no prob. grazie
<jester-> stradade: sudo apt-get update
<stradade> jester- non esiste la cartella quindi l'update non va
<lucatortuga75> LXCC-Vincenzo, ma abilitando la condivisione ti dovrebbe chiedere di inst samba
<jester-> stradade: che cazzo dici
<lucatortuga75> LXCC-Vincenzo, almeno x la 11.04 è cosi'
<jester-> stradade: non hai apt?
<stradade> jester- se navighi il repo con il browser non c'e' la cartella jounty
<bobbybong> stradade, il supporto per le versioni comuni è di 18 mesi poi stop niente aggiornamenti e niente repo
<jester-> stradade: trolli o soffri il caldo  dai cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<LXCC-Vincenzo> lucatortuga75:  si e' chiaro, ma evidentemente si e' "rooto" qualcosa :)
<LXCC-Vincenzo> *rotto
<stradade> bobbybong esiste un repo non ufficiale dove trovo pacchetto java 6 per ubuntu 9 ???
<bobbybong> no
<lucatortuga75> LXCC-Vincenzo, prova a disinstallare samba e poi a creare la condivisione
<jester-> stradade: si puo avanzare
<stradade> jester- che cosa intedi ?=
<LXCC-Vincenzo> gia' provato
<jester-> stradade:  cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<stradade> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<stradade> jester- http://paste.ubuntu.com/673178/
<jester-> stradade: togli # a inizio righe 41 e 42
<jester-> stradade: anche dalla riga 49
<jester-> e 48
<cpglsn> ciao a tutti
<lucatortuga75> LXCC-Vincenzo, hai disinstallato SMB/CIFS file, print and login server for UNIX
<jester-> stradade: fatto?
<cpglsn> sto cercando di automatizzare l'installazione di ubuntu con kickstart. Ho quindi messo il file ks.cfg all'interno della iso. Quando pero' aggiungo ai parametri di boot ks=cdrom:/ks.cfg non succede nulla e si avvia normalmente ... percaso avete qualche dritta ?
<jester-> !chat | cpglsn
<ubot-it> cpglsn: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cpglsn> jester-: ehm, scusa ma perchè non è inerente al supporto ubuntu ?
<stradade> jester- not found not found
<jester-> stradade: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list e togli # dalle righe 41 42 48 49
<cpglsn> ...
<jester-> cpglsn: in questo canale è inerente solo roba ufficialmente rilasciata da canonical
<cpglsn> jester-: esattamente come kickstart ... qual'è il problema ?
<stradade> jester- not found not found not found
<jester-> cpglsn: che il cazzillo non è compreso di serie nell'installer ufficiale quindi vai in chat
<cpglsn> ah
<jester-> stradade: scrivi bene sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list e togli # dalle righe 41 42 48 49
<jester-> stradade: scrivi bene sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list e togli # dalle righe 41 42 48 49
<cpglsn> (non per dire, ma il fatto che non sia nell'installer ufficiale ha poco a che vedere col fatto che sia o meno un progetto di canonical/sia correlato ad ubuntu ... il topic è sbagliato)
<stradade> jester- io sto navigando con il browser questi repository che ho decommentato ma al loro interno non c'e' la cartella jounty
<cpglsn> jester-: grazie della dritta comunque, ora vado
<stradade> jester- ho scritto bene
<jester-> stradade: se è andato con cat va anche con gedit sempre che ahi gedit
<jester-> nano c'è per forza
<LXCC-Vincenzo> lucatortuga75: sai il nome dei pacchetti? te lo chiedo perche' quando ho fatto la prova ho disinstallato tutto quello che ho trovato su samba
<bobbybong> stradade, e da novembre 20010 che non è più supportata la 9.04 l'unica cosa puoi fare è un aggiornamento di versione
<bobbybong> 2010
<jester-> bobbybong: i repo dovrebbero up non vengono piu aggiornati
<jester-> forse
<bobbybong> io avevo una 9.10 ho dovuto aggiornarla
<jester-> bobbybong: hai 9.04 quindi neanche aggiornabile se i repo 9.10 sono giu
<scotta> che devo fare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/673182/
<stradade> jester- mi sa che ha ragione io ho decommentato l'unico dove ho trovato qualcosa per jounty è su canonical ma c'e' poca roba
<jester-> scotta: errore riscontrato facendo?
<scotta> un update oggi di libgl1-mesa-glx ed altri
<jester-> stradade: ho la vaga impressione che tu stia trollando sono 4 righe che devi decommentare
<bobbybong> stradade, prova a fare sudo do-release-upgrade e aggiorni la versione
<scotta> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/673185/
<stradade> jester- ho decommentato
<stradade> jester- ho decommentat
<jester-> scotta: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get upgrade
<stradade> jester- e non funziona
<stradade> jester- avoglia a trollare
<jester-> stradade: sudo apt-get update
<jester-> stradade: fai vedere cosa fa dopo sudo apt-get update
<lucatortuga75> LXCC-Vincenzo, oltre a quelli relativi a samba io ho gnome-system-tool, libpam-smbpass, libsmbclient, libwbclient0, nautilus-share, python-smbc, winbind
<stradade> jester- fa 4 hit su quella poca roba che c'e' dentro canonical
<jester-> stradade: i repo sono morti
<stradade> jester- prova a navigarli da web e vedi che non c'e' nulla dentro
<scotta> fatto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/673186/
<stradade> jester- ahhh trolliamo insieme allora :)
<jester-> scotta: hai aggiunto dei ppa?
<stradade> jester- cmq grazie per l'aiuto come senpre
<scotta> si ma non oggi
<palladinoal> ciao a tutti
<LXCC-Vincenzo> ok piu' tardi faccio una prova
<jester-> scotta: appunto, ti hanno sminchiato il sisitema
<palladinoal> ho installato ubuntu 11.04 e non si avvia la dock laterale come mai?
<scotta> ma per ovviare a questo?
<palladinoal> ragazzi?
<jester-> scotta: una bella reinstallazione
<jester-> palladinoal: installa unity-2d
<scotta> se avessi windows accetterei il consiglio...alias non affrontare il problema
<scotta> pensavo ci fosse una soluzione
<lucatortuga75> palladinoal, hai avviato ubuntu o il classic nella schermata iniziale?
<palladinoal> e ke fa unity 2d
<palladinoal> ho fatto installazione normale
<scotta> jester- lamacchina è stabilissima
<jester-> scotta: il problema è qualche ppa farlocco che installa pacchetti non compatibili
<palladinoal> e mi dice che hw non e compatibile...
<jester-> scotta: sostituisce pacchetti farlocchi che poi bloccano tutto
<scotta> update-alternatives: errore: il collegamento alternativo /usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules è già gestito da x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf.
<scotta>  cosa è?
<stradade> jester- ma non ce l'hai un repo non ufficiale dove posso trovarci il pacchetto java per jounty
<jester-> palladinoal: non hai il 3d quindi compiz che gestisce unity non va
<lucatortuga75> palladinoal, nella login iniziale dopo che hai inserito lo user in basso ci sono le opzioni
<filo1234> stradade: jaunty è end of life
<jester-> stradade: no ma fosse solo il pacchetto java, serviranno una quindicina di dipendenze
<palladinoal> non ho fatto caso perke accesso e automatico a me
<lucatortuga75> palladinoal, hai guardato se l'hw è compatibile con unity?
<filo1234> o aggiorni o non c'è supporto
<palladinoal> ho un gforce go 7300
<lucatortuga75> palladinoal, allora disconnettiti e riconnettiti
<palladinoal> non ce una sezione dove stanno le specifiche dei requisiti?
<palladinoal> cmq ora vengo
<jester-> scotta: gestisce l'uso di default di certi servizi e il pacco scemo, essendo fatto a cazzo, si scontra settandolo
<jester-> oppure il ppa che ha combinato qualcosa prima e blocca adesso
<lucatortuga75> palladinoal, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DemystifyingUnityGraphicsHardwareRequirements
<lucatortuga75> palladinoal, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=456255.0
<lucatortuga75> palladinoal, per vedere se è supportato unity digita: /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<palladinoal> cmq la grafica ha accellatore grafico
<palladinoal> 3d
<palladinoal> su win
<lucatortuga75> palladinoal, hai digitato: /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<palladinoal> no sto da win ora
<lucatortuga75> palladinoal, digita il comando e vedi se unity è supportato dal tuo HW
<lucatortuga75> palladinoal, ora ti saluto
<pititto> ciao a tutti ho la versione 10.04 di ubuntu vorrei aggiornarla ad 1a versione lts,come faccio??
<jester-> pititto: amministrazione gestore aggiornamenti
<filo1234> pititto: la 10.04 è gia l'ultima LTS
<pititto> ok ho controllato ed e' gia' impostato x le versioni lts! devo solo aspettare un'altra versione lts??
<pititto> x l'aggiornamento
<filo1234> pititto: si nel 2012
<pititto> ok grazie
<nico__> ciao a tutti, qualcuno può aiutarmi per scaricare l'immagine di debian
<DarkSun> entra in  #debian-it
<nico__> grazie mille
<nio27> ciao a tutti
<nio27> qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare?
<bobbybong> ! qualcuno | nio27
<ubot-it> nio27: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<nio27> scusatemi sono alle prime armi..
<nio27> allora devo far funzionare un netgear n150 wireless usb micro adapter su ubuntu 10.4 che attualmente non ha internet
<bobbybong> nio27, lsusb
<nio27> qualcuno mi sa dire se esiste un modo per scaricare prima da un altro computer e poi installare i driver per far funzionare questo adapter su un altro pc fisso?
<bobbybong> non puoi collegarti con il cavo
<nio27> bobbybong con quel comando riesco a vedere che legge il netgear?
<nio27> no non posso
<bobbybong> nio27, lsusb | grep -i net
<bobbybong> ! paste | nio27,
<ubot-it> nio27,: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nio27> come faccio il simbolo  |
<bobbybong> shift \
<pollo87> Buona sera a tutti, vorrei chiedere delle informazioni se posso, sono nuovo e purtroppo inesperto
<nio27> mi dice che l'opzione -i non ? valida
<bobbybong> ! chiedi ! pollo87
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bobbybong> ! chiedi | pollo87
<ubot-it> pollo87: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<pollo87> Ciao, io ho comprato un laptop della dell, intelcore i5, sistema operativo win 7, mi piacerebbe poter passare a un s.o. open source come ubuntu, ma non mi intendo di computer, pensate ci possa riuscire, o mi serve l'aiuto di qualcuo?
<bobbybong> ! installazione | pollo87 leggi il wiki è facile
<ubot-it> pollo87 leggi il wiki è facile: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<pollo87> grazie e scusate per  le domande, una volta che passo a ubuntu, i vari programmi che usavo con win, li potro' utilizzare anche con ubunto, tipo office?
<bobbybong> ubuntu ha libreoffice e compatibile con office di windows
<bobbybong> è
<ErVito> pollo87: provalo prima e vedi che ogni cosa di cui necessiti abbia, quantomeno, una valida alternativa
<ErVito> se usi cad non conviene ;D
<pollo87> grazie a tutti, leggero' le vari wiki, a presto
<cristian_c> enzotib, daemon.log non esiste, syslog esiste ma non aggiorna, e non c'è messages in /var/log
<cristian_c> volevo sapere quale programma utilizzare per configurare il touchpad multi-gesture
<cristian_c> avete un'idea di come fare?
<ddp`> qualcuno di voi ha un wrt54gl da vendere?
<cristian_c> ddp`,  è il canale sbagliato
<nio27> qualcuno di voi sa dove posso trovare i driver di http://www.netgear.com/service-provider/products/wireless-adapters/wireless-n/WNA1000M.aspx
<nio27> ho installato ho installato NDISWrapper ma non legge il file del discotto in confezione con questo micro adapter usb
<stefi> sera
<stefi> ragazzi potete aiutarmi col partizionamento x mettere ubuntu in dual boot
<stefi> ??
<cristian_c> nio27, da terminale dai lsusb
<cristian_c> e copia su pastebin
<cristian_c> stefi, hai seguito il wiki
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<stefi> stavo leggendo...
<stefi> ma non capisco xkè se faccio installa accanto ad altri os
<stefi> lo installa accanto a win7 ma nella stessa partizione...
<cristian_c> stefi, scegli il partzionamento manuale
<stefi> ok
<stefi> e poi?
<cristian_c> hai vista o win7?
<stefi> 7
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> allora segui le immagini passo passo del wiki
<cristian_c> che ti dicono esattamente come fare nel caso del partizionamento manuale
<stefi> questa?? --> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<cristian_c> sì
<stefi> ok
<cristian_c> intanto che legge il wiki, vi chiedo di aiutarmi a capire una questione
<cristian_c> mi trovo alle prese con un problema di gstreamer
<cristian_c> La versione di ubuntu che ho utilizzato è Natty a 64 bit. In pratica devo riprodurre un audio musicale da terminale, ma se digito il comando nel terminale ricevo sempre errore
<cristian_c> ./gst-launch playbin2 uri=file://"$PWD/alarm.mp3" loop=true
<cristian_c> L'errore è:
<cristian_c> ERRORE: impossibile costruire la pipeline: nessun elemento «playbin2».
<nio27> cristian_c quel comando lo gi? fatto e mi vede l'adapter netgear
<cristian_c> La cosa strana che ho riscontrato è che nel sistema sono installati entrambi i pacchetti gstreamer0.10-tools e gstreamer-tools
<cristian_c> nio27, posta la riga relativa
<cristian_c> Mi è stato consigliato di installare gst-plugins-base e io ho trovato gir1.2-gst-plugins-base-0.10 e gir1.2-gstreamer-0.10, ma comunque non è cambiato niente
<cristian_c> Allora mi è stato consigliato di installare i pacchetti gst-plugins-good, -bad e -ugly, ma erano già installati
<cristian_c> Allora ho dato il comando:
<cristian_c> gst-inspect playbin2
<cristian_c> il cui risultato metto su pastebin
<cristian_c> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/673285/
<cristian_c> Allora ho digitato il comando:
<cristian_c> GST_DEBUG_NO_COLOR=1 GST_DEBUG=3 ./gst-launch playbin2 uri=file://"$PWD/alarm.mp3" loop=true >& /tmp/gstlog
<nio27> http://paste.ubuntu.com/673287/
<cristian_c> e dal quale ho ricavato /tmp/gstlog che metto sempre su pastebin
<cristian_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/673288/
<cristian_c> nio27, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1806839  <--- su ubuntuforums
<cristian_c> A questo punto mi è stato consigliato di digitare il comando:
<cristian_c> rm /home/utente/.gstreamer-0.10/registry.i686.bin
<cristian_c> e fatto questo ho provato nuovamente con:
<nio27> esiste un modo per dare apt-installa da un altro computer e scaricare il pacchetto su una pen usb ?
<cristian_c> ./gst-launch playbin2 uri=file://"$PWD/alarm.mp3" loop=true
<[Enrico]> nio27: si, ma è molto più semplice scaricare i pacchetti deb dal sito http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<nio27> il computer di cui sto provando a navigare in rete ? senza rete. Il router ? in un locale distante dalla postazione del fisso. Non posso usare un cavo di rete
<nio27> grazie enrico
<[Enrico]> prego
<cristian_c> e l'output, molto lungo, continuava a restituire errori (la parte iniziale dell'output era stata tagliata dal terminale) :-o
<cristian_c> Allora può darsi che ci fossero due gst installati. Mi è stato consigliato o di rimuovere entrambi i pacchetti gstreamer0.10-tools e gstreamer-tools oppure vedere se nel sistema c'è una funzione 'check everything is alright'. Giustamente è stato fatto notare che rimuovere i pacchetti potrebbe creare casini al sistema.
<[Enrico]> nio27: ricordati di scaricare anche le eventuali dipendenze richieste che non sono già installate
<cristian_c> Quindi se i pacchetti di gstreamer fossero installati in modo corretto, il comando gst-launch che vorrei digitare, teoricamente non dovrebbe più mostrare errori
<cristian_c> Per questo vi chiedo di aiutarmi a compiere una delle due azioni che mi hanno suggerito
<nio27> come installo linux-firmware?
<nio27> non esiste un ./configure ect ect
<cristian_c> nio27, parli della guida di ubuntuforums?
<nio27> si
<cristian_c> penso che sia un pacchetto dei repo, ma ho poco tempo per verificare
<cristian_c> intanto salvati la pagina
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> a questo punto devo andare, ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> :)
<davide_> xd
<davide_> maledizione
<[Enrico]> nio27: installa il pacchetto deb. linux-firmware va installato così, come tutto il resto
<davide_> [Enrico],  è arrivato in chat la mia registrazione?
<nio27> non ho trovato il file deb Enrico. Ho il file tar
<[Enrico]> davide_: solo un "maledizione"
<[Enrico]> nio27: c'è c'è
<davide_> ah bene
<davide_> [Enrico], quindi dovrei aver registrato in nik ma non mi ha risposto nulla
<nio27> Enrico io l'ho scaricato da qua http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/linux-firmware   ( che figura se non ? la pagina giusta XD )
<luca_> buona sera a tutti
<luca_> ho un problema qualcuno sa perche è il microfono del mio acer extesa non funziona???
<luca_> il modello è acer extesa 5230
<luca_> le casse vanno ma il microfono no
<[Enrico]> luca_: il 99% delle volte è il volume di registrazione troppo bassi nel mixer
<luca_> no se vado su audio
<luca_> è tutto a posto
<luca1975> come di vedo il mio micorfono non
<luca1975> va
<[Enrico]> luca_: controlla bene. non solo il volume del microfono dev'essere alto (e se c'è un mic boost +20db abilitalo), ma anche il volume di capture. inoltre controlla che il microfono selezionato sia quello corretto (a volte c'è più di un'entrata audio e devi selezionare quella giusta). come fai a provare se funziona?^
<luca1975> non riesco a paralre ne da skype ne da google ne da yahoo
<[Enrico]> skype non è il migliore dei programmi ahimè
<luca1975> ok
<luca1975> allora google
<[Enrico]> luca1975: fai le prove con un software di registrazione (per esempio audacity, ma qualunque registratore va bene)
<luca1975> ok
<[Enrico]> ora esco. ti auguro buona fortuna :)
<Devidino> luca1975,  ho riscontrato un problema con ubuntu 11.04 devo alzare il volume del microfono manualmente prima di usarlo in alsamixer
<Devidino> controlla che sia alzato li
<Devidino> Devo andare
<luca1975> mixer e dove è???
<Devidino> da terminale
<Devidino> sudo alsamixer
<Devidino> e controlla i volumi da li
<Devidino> la voce mic
<Devidino> luca1975,
<Devidino> Devo lasciarti
<luca1975> ok sono andato si mixer e roa
<luca1975> opps ora??
<Devidino> luca1975,  controlla la voce mic
<luca1975> ok
<Devidino> è alta o bassa ?
<luca1975> non cera niente
<luca1975> grazie mille
<luca1975> ora provo
<Devidino> luca1975,
<luca1975> dunque ho alzato al massimo poi come salvo
<Devidino> luca1975,  non salvi esci
<Devidino> luca1975,  e apposto
<Devidino> ora devo andare
<luca1975> con audacity non registra nulla
<luca1975> comunque
<luca1975> come si fa a far vedere quale è il probelma secondo me
<luca1975> vorrei far vedere un img
<luca1975> tipo paste bien
<luca1975> ma per img
<luca1975> dicevo penso di aver trovato il problema
<luca1975> esiste past per immagini??
<enzotib> !imagebin | luca1975
<ubot-it> luca1975: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<luca1975> http://imagebin.org/169347
<luca1975> come si vede il dispositivo audio non esiste
<luca1975> anche se interno
<nio27> ok grazie mille per l'aiuto ? destino che io non usi il pc fisso con ubuntu. Reinstallo windows :'(
<luca1975> la situazione del mixer è la seguante
<luca1975> http://imagebin.org/169348
<filtro> salve atutti
<filtro> ho un problema audio
<filtro> quando avvio il pc, l'audio si trova in modalità "muto", lo riattivo ma l'audio non torna...
<DarkSun> salve
<d4vey> filtro, prova alsamixer da terminale...
<mauri> in which file are stored all the services that start at the kde boot?
<filtro> beh
<mauri> dove sono memorizazi tutti iservizi che partono al boot di kde
<filtro> fatto
<filtro> cosa devo controllare ; d4vey?
<d4vey> in alsa mixer?
<filtro> si
<d4vey> beh i controlli devono essere tutti alzati di livello...
<d4vey> vabbè, a parte mic etc.
<d4vey> poi dopo aver cliccato sull'icona del volume, vai in sound preferences
<d4vey> scheda hardware
<filtro> master è al massimo
<d4vey> anzi scheda output
<filtro> dove scusa
<d4vey> poi dopo aver cliccato sull'icona del volume, vai in sound preferences
<d4vey> scheda output
<filtro> non la trovo sarà perchè ho xubuntu o non centra niente
<d4vey> mmm... potrebbe essere asp...
<d4vey> è già... prova a richiedere qui, qualcuno con xubuntu c'è di certo...
<filtro> infatti non so dove trovare output
<filtro> non mi funziona l'audio....
<mauri> printer-applet mi va in crash è normale
<filtro> aiuto sto senza audio non so cosa succede
<Trim> ciao a tutti
<filtro> non mi funziona l'audio
<nyjkkyjn> qualcuno mi può aiutare? la mia Internet key nokia cs-10 non viene riconosciuta se connessa direttamente alla presa USB, ma viene riconosciuta se attaccata ad un moltiplicatore di porte USB...
<nyjkkyjn> è molto strano e vorrei capire perché si comporta così e poi se la connetto a windows con lo stesso metodo si blocca l'intero sistema...
<cristian_c> nyjkkyjn, quindi dando lsusb non la rileva?
<nyjkkyjn> se non è connessa al moltiplicatore (dongle) no, altrimenti sì...
<cristian_c> uh
<cristian_c> *uhm
<cristian_c> davvero strano
<Carlin0> e se connetti altro a quella presa lo vede ?
<Carlin0> magari è lei il problema
<attempt> il moltiplicatore e' alimentato?
<cristian_c> beh, non funzionerebbe neanche l'hub
<cristian_c> :D
<Carlin0> magari hub è attaccato a un'altra presa
<attempt> probabilmente hai troppi device usb collegati al pc e elettricamente un'altro e' di troppo per l'alimentazione. usando un hub alimentato il problema si risolve.
<cristian_c> nyjkkyjn, , sentito? :D
<nyjkkyjn> sì infatti avevo anche un piccolo ricevitore bluetooth attaccato alla porta vicino...
<nyjkkyjn> ma oggi l'ho tolto e il problema non si è risolto...
<cristian_c> quante periferiche usb erano collegate al pc?
<nyjkkyjn> mouse, stampante collegati direttamente alle porte della scheda madre, chiavetta e bluetooth tramite una scheda PCI con porte USB...
<nyjkkyjn> però non so se è un problema solo del computer, perché anche su windows non me lo riconosceva...
<cristian_c> la stampante è autoalimentata, ma il resto viene alimentato dal pc
<cristian_c> probabilmente ha ragione attempt
<nyjkkyjn> potrei provare ma allora perché non va neanche nel portatile che ha windows...
<nyjkkyjn> forse un errore di connessione mi ha disabilitato la connessione diretta autoalimentata?!?
<filo1234> ma è lo stesso portatile?
<filo1234> quando parli di windows, è lo stesso portatile con dualboot?
<nyjkkyjn> no scusate ho un portatile con windows e un computer fisso con lubuntu...
<nyjkkyjn> dato che è un po' vecchiotto...
<nyjkkyjn> windows 7 per la precisione...
<nyjkkyjn> grazie a tutti, i vostri consigli mi saranno molto utili e li proverò non appena posso buonanotte e grazie per l'aiuto buonanott...e
#ubuntu-it 2011-08-24
<ParanoidAndroid> night @ll
<stejazz> buona sera
<stejazz> c'è qualcuno ancora collegato così gentile da aiutarmi??
<stejazz> aiutooooooooooo
<Sauro> ciao
<Sauro> cone posso iniziare a fare uno script?
<Sauro> una cosa semplice per iniziare da zero
<Sauro> ci siete?
<Sauro> ma è o no il canale di supporto
<Vipera> salve signori
<Vipera> qualcuno che mi possa dare una mano? sto provando a passare ad ubuntu ma c'è qualcosa che va storto
<jester-> Vipera: problema?
<Vipera> cercherò di essere breve
<Vipera> ho installato un ubuntu del 2007 e tutto ok, salvo che non riuscivo a stabilire una connessione internet
<Vipera> su consiglio altrui mi sono scaricato l'ultima versione
<Vipera> inserisco il cd, ecc. ecc. e mi chiede di loggarmi
<Vipera> inserisco le credenziali della vecchia installazione di ubuntu (che non ho cancellato) e mi diceva autenticazione fallita
<Vipera> la mia domanda è: dovevo forse prima formattare tutto?
<jester-> Vipera: inserisci il cd da dove
<Vipera> da boot
<jester-> Vipera: quindi scegli la lingua e poi prova ubuntu?
<Vipera> no
<Vipera> metto il cd e si arrangia lui
<Vipera> non mi chiede nulla
<jester-> Vipera: allora non hai scaricato il cd originale ubuntu ma un tarocco
<jester-> !natty
<ubot-it> Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal: http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ | Kubuntu 11.04: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/natty/ | È preferibile usare i torrent | problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ReleaseNotes
<Vipera> impossibile, ho scaricato dal sito ufficiale
<Vipera> non vorrete mica dirmi che da qui si scaricano tarocchi http://www.ubuntu.com/
<jester-> Vipera: da qui la desktop.iso? http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/
<jester-> Vipera: il cdlive non si comport come stai descrivendo tu
<Vipera> signori miei, io l'ho scaricato da quell'indirizzo
<Vipera> e ne ho masterizzato l'immagine
<jester-> Vipera: boot-->schermata iniziale dove scegli la lingua-->provi o installi subito
<jester-> Vipera: il si arrangia lui come succede
<Vipera> metto dentro e lui comincia a caricare riga di comando su riga di comando
<Vipera> ci sono parecchi errori però ho notato
<Vipera> failed to, unable to find, ecc. ecc.
<jester-> Vipera: quello è il verobose del kernel ma lla fine?
<Vipera> alla fine si apre una schermata dove mi chiede di fare login
<jester-> Vipera: non vedi la grafica ma ti ritrovi in shell?
<Vipera> no no niente shell
<Vipera> è in grafica
<jester-> Vipera: cd originale non chiede la login
<jester-> la chiedeva ai tempi di dapper
<Vipera> ripeto, l'ho scaricato da quell'indirizzo
<Vipera> è possibile che a quell'indirizzo ci siano tarocchi?
<Vipera> non è che dipenda dal fatto che c'è ancora sotto l'installazione dell'ubuntu precedente?
<jester-> Vipera: scarica da qui e fai il controllo MD5SUM prima di masterizzare http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/
<Vipera> e riguardo l'installazione precedente?
<jester-> Vipera: centra noente quello che sta sul disco a meno che al menu scegli di fare il boot dal primo disco e in quel caso ti fa partire linux sul disco
<Vipera> ok
<jester-> Vipera: al menu devi scegliere prova ubuntu senza modificare il disco o installa subito
<Vipera> senti una cosa, hai controllato il link da dove ho scaricato?
<Altair> ciao a tutti. volevo chiedere come mai se creo un file di testo su ubuntu e lo apro poi da windows lo vedo tutto formattato male
<jester-> Vipera: ma lo vedi il menu con le scelte?
<jester-> Al_essio: crei con libre office e lo pari con?
<jester-> Al_essio / Altair  crei con libre office e lo pari con?
<Altair> jester-, no no intendo un semplice file di testo creato con tasto destro sul desktop crea, nuovo file
<jester-> lo apri*
<jester-> Altair: si ma con  cosa te lo fa creare
<Altair> jester-, crea documento, fil vuoto
<Altair> jester-, CON GEDIT
<jester-> Altair: poi lo apri con gedti e lo scrivi, suppongo, e in winzoz con cosa lo apri
<Altair> in win lo apro con il notepad
<jester-> Al_essio: incompatiblità fra i due
<jester-> Al_essio / Altair  incompatiblità fra i due
<Altair> jester-, ahhhh
<Altair> jester-, capito.... grazie mille
<Vipera> jester abbi pazienza
<jester-> Vipera: ma lo vedi il menu con le scelte?
<Vipera> io vorrei capire come fa la versione che ho scaricato da quel link ad essere un taroccone
<Vipera> che menu?
<jester-> Vipera: accendi il pc e fai il boot da cd o no
<jester-> Vipera: se arriva sparato alla finestra di login c'è da suppurre che il boot lo fai da hd e carica il sistema installato
<Vipera> faccio il boot da cd
<jester-> Vipera: ripeto: il cdlive non ha una finestra di login
<Vipera> quindi www.ubuntu.com rilascia ciofeche?
<jester-> Vipera: ha un aprima schermata per scelta lingua e altre opzioni poi altra schermata dove scegli che fare
<jester-> Vipera: se ti ritrovi con la finestra di login non parte il cd
<Vipera> sì ma la finestra di login non è la stessa dell'ubuntu del 2007
<Vipera> lo stile è differente
<Vipera> e il cd parte eccome, la spia va e lo sento girare
<jester-> Vipera:  e 7 la live installare subito o provare sistema non ha la login
<jester-> Vipera: quindi  vai qui, scorri la pagina sotto e scarica la iso appropriata per il tuo hw http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/
<Vipera> jester ho capito, non sono mica scemo
<Vipera> volevo solamente capire perché mi fa sto tiro, visto che il cd parte e la finestra di login sono differenti
<Vipera> tutto qui
<jester-> <Vipera> quindi www.ubuntu.com rilascia ciofeche?
<Vipera> non sono stato io a dire che quel cd è un tarocco eh
<Vipera> io ho scaricato tutto da là e i risultati sono questi
<jester-> Vipera: scaricata dal sito inglese, prova a chiedere in #ubuntu che loro ne sanno di  piu
<Vipera> ok
<Vipera> il link che mi hai dato però non so nemmeno da dove cominciare per scegliere quale sia la mia versione
<cristian_c> Vipera, dipende dall'architettura utilizzata
<cristian_c> 32 bit o 64 bit?
<cristian_c> server o desktop?
<Vipera> ho un amd del 2004...
<Vipera> non so a quanti bit sia
<jester-> Vipera: prendi la i386 che va bene per tutte le architetture
<jester-> ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Vipera> mucho gusto
<Vipera> siete stati molto gentili
<Vipera> cercherò di installarlo
<Vipera> la mia opinione personale è che cmq linux sia ancora un gran casino
<jester-> Vipera: aiuta a passare il tempo cercando di risolverlo
<Vipera> :D
<Vipera> con winzozz ho chiuso comunque, ne ho abbastanza
<Vipera> vi ringrazio e vi auguro buona giornata
<Vipera> adios
<jester-> Vipera: se vai in una città sconosciuta la devi visitare per imparare luoghi vie etc etc
<Vipera> c'hai ragione
<Vipera> ;)
<Il> buongiorno a tutti!!!!
<Il> avrei bisogno di una piccola info
<jester-> dica
<Il> dispongo di un vecchio pc con 512mb di ram, processore pentium 4 e scheda grafica ati 9600, pensate che possa reggere ubuntu 11.04 con unity
<jester-> il se non supporta il 3d installi unity-2d e va sicuramente
<jester-> Il: si consiglia xbuntu per un pc del genere
<Il> unity 2-d è indietro rispetta al 3d
<Il> ma lubuntu non doveva diventare una derivata ufficiale?
<jester-> Il: anche il pc è parecchio indietro e non penso che abbia una video che supporti compiz
<Il> ok
<jester-> Il: lubuntu e xubuntu non hanno unity
<Il> lo so
<Il> però onestamente preferisco lubuntu a xubuntu
<Il> e non capisco perchè ancora non è una derivata ufficila
<jester-> Il: il sistema è comunque ufficile visto che è acomune a tutte, gnome kde xfce e lxde sono ambienti grafici
<Il> sapevo anche questo
<cristian_c> Qualcuno di ovi sa quale tool utilizzare per il touchpad multi-gesture ?
<cristian_c> per configurarlo si intende
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> *di voi
<Devidino> cristian_c,  ho trovato un topic non ufficiale su internet non sò nemmeno se funziona
<Devidino> cristian_c,  se vuoi provarlo ma non mi assumo responsabilità in quanto non è ufficiale
<cristian_c> Devidino, si trova sul forum di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> :)
<Devidino> cristian_c,  no appunto per questo
<cristian_c> su ubuntuforums?
<cristian_c> sito internazione
<cristian_c> *internazionale
<Devidino> cristian_c,  no!
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> me lo puoi passare in #ubuntu-it-chat ?
<cristian_c> :D
<Devidino> cristian_c,  te lo linko in privato
<cristian_c> è uguale :D
<mickey> ciao
<mickey> ragazzi come faccio ad aggiornare ubuntu
<mickey> da 10.04 a 11.04
<tuxmax> Un salutone a tutti
<lorenzo-2357> Salve, ho uno strano problema, l'audio di un programma è presente solo dall'uscita cuffie, invece con tutte le altre applicazioni è tutto ok, tranne per il fatto che se inserisco il jack nell'uscita cuffie si continua a sentire anche nelle casse... potete aiutarmi a settare le uscite?
<DarkSun> salve
<cristian_c> lorenzo-2357, hai controllato la scheda Applicazioni nelle preferenze del mixer?
<lorenzo-2357> cristian_c esattamente dove?
<cristian_c> vedi l'icona sul pannello?
<cristian_c> in alto a destra
<lorenzo-2357> no...
<cristian_c> hai l'unico sistema senza mixer sul pannello? XD
<lorenzo-2357> cristian_c non saprei... comunque è importante... c'è un'alternativa? :)
<cristian_c> al mixer?
<cristian_c> all'icona dell'altoparlante?
<cristian_c> come fai ad alzare e abbassare il volume allora?
<lorenzo-2357> dalla tastiera... :)
<cristian_c> e se la tastiera non funziona?
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> e se non hai i tasti del volume sulla tastiera?
<lorenzo-2357> cristian_c quella per fortuna ha sempre funzionato... :D
<cristian_c> allora vai in Sistema->Preferenze->Audio
<cristian_c> oppure fai clic destro sul pannello e aggiungi l'applet mixer
<Devidino> Salve stò cercando di avviare thunderbird ridotto nel vassoio di sistema
<Devidino> ho scritto uno script che non va lo pasto qualcuno mi aiuta?
<Devidino> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Devidino, io avevo fatto la stessa cosa per pidgin
<Devidino> cristian_c,  allora saprai aiutarmi ti faccio vedere lo script
<Devidino> cristian_c,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/673761/
<Devidino> cristian_c,  se hai ancora lo script sotto mano puoi confrontarlo magari sbaglio qualcosa
<cristian_c> lo utilizzai tempo fa
<cristian_c> Devidino, prova a dare i comandi separatamente per vedere se funzionano
<Devidino> cristian_c,  apparte che mi dice che il comando non esiste
<cristian_c> quale comando?
<cristian_c> ecco perché non funziona XD
<Devidino> cristian_c,  è sbagliato il comando
<Devidino> è wmectrl
<Devidino> è wmctrl
<Devidino> invece di wmectrl
<Devidino> cristian_c,  e poi mi manca il pacchetto:)
<cristian_c> Devidino, hai visto, abbiamo fatto un po' di debugging! XD
<Devidino> cristian_c,  non va comunque mi restituisce il terminale con >
<cristian_c> forse perché l'hai dato come serie di comandi
<cristian_c> asp
<cristian_c> non so se ci vuole il punto e virgola alla fine
<cristian_c> prova a confrontare con altri script da fonte sicura
<cristian_c> esempi bash
<lorenzo-2357> eccomi di nuovo... dicevo si può risolvere il mio problema?
<cristian_c> io ti ho risposto
<cristian_c> non so se hai fatto quello che ti ho suggerito
<lorenzo-2357> mi si era disconnesso :)
<Devidino> cristian_c,  in effetti ho fatto lo script e tolto la forzatura e ho fatto visualizzare il messaggio di errore wmctrl: opzione non valida -- "-"
<cristian_c> ok, allora ripeto
<lorenzo-2357> grazie
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> allora vai in Sistema->Preferenze->Audio
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> oppure fai clic destro sul pannello e aggiungi l'applet mixer
<lorenzo-2357> sono su audio...
<cristian_c> Devidino, più che altro parlavo della sintassi bash
<cristian_c> se si apre il mixer cerca la scheda Applicazioni e  prova a smanettare
<cristian_c> in ogni caso per tua comodità aggiungi l'applet mixer
<cristian_c> al pannello
<lorenzo-2357> cristian_c quest'applet non c'è... nel pannello...
<cristian_c> lo so
<cristian_c> infatti ho detto di aggiungerla
<cristian_c> :)
<lorenzo-2357> cristian_c aaaaaaaa sorry :)
<cristian_c> strano che non sia presente di default
<cristian_c> hai fatto robe strane per caso dopo l'installazione? XD
<lorenzo-2357> cristian_c ho rimosso una cosa dal pannello che non mi serviva probabilmente c'era anche l'icona del volume...
<lorenzo-2357> comunque non me la fa aggiungere...
<cristian_c> probabilmente hai rimosso tutta l'area di notifica
<cristian_c> fai uno screen così capisco cosa è sopravissuto nel pannello
<lorenzo-2357> cristian_c diciamo che c'è tutto tranne l'icona del volume...
<cristian_c> poi c'è il metodo di cancellare la directory nascosta di gnpme (o non mi ricordo quale altra), ma io tendo a non fidarmi perché ho paura che si passi dalla padella alla brace XD
<cristian_c> magari altri lo fanno con più disinvoltura :)
<cristian_c> però se mi fai dare un'occhiata è meglio
<lorenzo-2357> cristian_c cosa devo fare precisamente?
<cristian_c> il fatto che non riesci ad aggiungere le applet mi fa preoccupare
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Devidino> cristian_c,  ci ho capito la guida che avevo letto era di uno che si era ispirato al programma ufficiale diciamo crearne uno dalla sintassi + utile , e con + opzioni l'opzione minimize sul pacchetto ufficiale non c'è
<cristian_c> utilizza lo strumento Cattura schermata
<cristian_c> Devidino, parli di wmctrl ?
<Devidino> cristian_c,  wmctrl è il pacchetto ufficiale, un utente si è ispirato a tale pacchetto per creare wmectrl ho controllato l'help di wmctrl e minimize non c'è
<Devidino> cristian_c,  non voglio usare pacchetti che non sono ufficiali
<cristian_c> Devidino, controlla la documentazione del fork ;)
<stejazz> ciao a tutti
<lorenzo-2357> cristian_c come puoi vedere non ho nemmeno le barre delle finestre, una sorpresa dopo che ho riavviato 5 minuti fa, ma è un'altra storia... http://imagebin.org/169452
<cristian_c> Devidino, hai provato con un plugin di thunderbird per evitare di smanettare troppo?
<Devidino> cristian_c,  il plug in new mail icon lo riduce nell vassoio di sistema ma io devo avviarlo già ridotto:)
<cristian_c> lorenzo-2357, però avevo chiesto una foto del pannello, non della finestra aggiungi applet
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> ah sì, hai ragione
<cristian_c> non mi ero accorto che avevi fatto lo screen dell'intera scrivania
<cristian_c> cioè che avevi postato l'intera scrivania :D
<lorenzo-2357> crstian_c ok
<lorenzo-2357> cristian_c ok
<cristian_c> lorenzo-2357, temo che sia successo un gran casino con metacity
<cristian_c> il window manager
<cristian_c> prova con:
<cristian_c> metacity --replace
<lorenzo-2357> cristian_c uffa, eppure da quando ho formattato non ho fatto nulla di strano...
<cristian_c> insomma, hai detto che hai tolto qualcosa al pannello
<cristian_c> temo che ci hai giocato con il pannello
<lorenzo-2357> cristian_c beh, non pensavo che eliminando dal pannello un'icona poteva fare questo casino, comunque ora le barre sono tornate... almeno quelle :)
<cristian_c> con il comando che ho consigliato?
<lorenzo-2357> cristian_c sì
<cristian_c> eh eh
<Devidino> cristian_c,   mi sa mi tocca installarmi il deb del proggetto
<Devidino> lo usano in parecchi
<lorenzo-2357> cristian_c per la faccenda audio come possiamo risolvere?
<cristian_c> lorenzo, che oltre all'icona hai anche tolto qualche componente del pannello
<cristian_c> puoi accertartene anche dalla finestra di aggiunta applet
<cristian_c> ci sono diversi componenti che compongono il pannello
<cristian_c> *i pannelli
<cristian_c> di solito si riaggiungono con lapplet
<cristian_c> ma vanno aggiunti nei posti giusti e nell'ordine giusto
<cristian_c> quante ore ci ho perso XD
<cristian_c> a cercare di ripristinare i pannelli
<cristian_c> :'(
<lorenzo-2357> cristian_c si può recuperare almeno l'icona del volume?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> prima controlla che ci siano tutti i componenti necessari sul pannello
<lorenzo-2357> ovvero?
<cristian_c> Controlla se c'è:
<cristian_c> - l'area di notifica
<lorenzo-2357> sì
<cristian_c> - il pulsante arresta
<lorenzo-2357> sì
<cristian_c> - la barra dei menù
<lorenzo-2357> certo...
<cristian_c> - cestino
<lorenzo-2357> cristian_c 'sta roba c'è tutta... manca solo quella del volume... :)
<cristian_c> - selettore finestre
<lorenzo-2357> sì
<cristian_c> - selettore spazio di lavoro
<cristian_c> - separatore
<cristian_c> quest'ultimo importantissimo
<lorenzo-2357> sì c'è
<cristian_c> è quello che ti fa dannare di più
<lorenzo-2357> :)
<cristian_c> - show desktop
<lorenzo-2357> yes
<cristian_c> mi pare non ci  sia altro
<cristian_c> come mai non riesci ad aggiungere l'applet del mixer?
<stejazz> qualcuno sa come abilitare il moultitouch??
<cristian_c> stejazz, anch'io lo devo fare, chiedi a Devidino
<stejazz> ok grazie
<cristian_c> Devidino, non parlo di quel plugin
<cristian_c> io sto parlando del plugin per avere sempre la mail nell'area di notifica
<cristian_c> quello che mi hai segnalato penso sia per la notifica quando ti arriva una nuova mail
<Devidino> cristian_c,  si ma lo riduce a icona comunque ho capito la sintassi del pacchetto ufficilale cristian_c  ci stò provando
<Devidino> stejazz,  ho mandato alcuni link a cristian_c  non uso il multitouch quindi non sapre
<lorenzo-2357> eccomi, dovuto riavviare, di nuovo... non me la fa aggiungere cristian_c perché non c'è proprio su aggiungi applet...
<cristian_c> uhm, è vero, non c'è
<Devidino> lorenzo-2357,  che applet ti manca
<lorenzo-2357> Devidino volume
<Devidino> lorenzo-2357,  controlla se è installato gnome-volume-control-applet
<cristian_c> scusate, ma in gnome dove si trovano le preferenze della sessione ?
<cristian_c> XD
<stejazz> cristian_c, che link erano??
<Devidino> cristian_c,  che intendi per preferenze della sessione?
<cristian_c> stejazz, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Multitouch/GettingStarted/Natty
<cristian_c> Devidino, il classico Sessioni e Avvio
<cristian_c> avvio automatico, roba del genere
<cristian_c> mi ricordo che c'era una volta
<lorenzo-2357> Devidino, non era installato... lo sto installando
<cristian_c> boh
<cristian_c> vediamo
<cristian_c> :)
<Devidino> lorenzo-2357,  come? a me apt-get non trova il pacchetto ma che versione hai?
<Devidino> comunque cambiano un sacco di cose da versione a versione impazzisco
<lorenzo-2357> cristian_c Devidino, 11.04 l'ho installato ma comunque su ahhiungi applet continua a non esserci l'icona del volume...
<Devidino> lorenzo-2357,  ma che versione haI?
<lorenzo-2357> 11.04
<Devidino> lorenzo-2357,  Devi aggiungrtr area di notifica
<Devidino> il volume è li
<cristian_c> ma lui dice che l'area c'è
<cristian_c> che è aggiunta al pannello
<Devidino> lorenzo-2357,  no aspe :)
<cristian_c> :-\
<lorenzo-2357> Devidino, area di notifica mi fa vedere solo due frecce che vanno in senso contrario, è l'icona della connessione credo...
<cristian_c> se sapessi dov'è sessione e avvio
<cristian_c> è che non sono molto pratico di gnome :D
<cristian_c> quella è buona
<cristian_c> vuol dire che hai la connessione via cavo
<cristian_c> l'area di notifica non si vede, ma c'è o non c'è
<Devidino> lorenzo-2357,  sistema preferenze -> applicazioni di avvio
<lorenzo-2357> cristian_c sì sono via LAN
<cristian_c> basta fare clic destro sul pannello
<Devidino> lorenzo-2357,  controlla che ci sia regolazione volume
<Devidino> lorenzo-2357,  se non c'è dimmelo!
<lorenzo-2357> Devidino c'è pulseaudio sound system kde ecc... no "regolazione volume" non c'è...
<cristian_c> pulseaudio va bene
<lorenzo-2357> Devidino, cristian_c c'è anche sistema sonoro pulseaudio avvia il sistema sonoro pulse audio...
<Devidino> lorenzo-2357,  no ora lo creiamo clicca su aggiungi
<lorenzo-2357> ok
<Devidino> lorenzo-2357,  Nome: Regolazione volume
<Devidino> Comando: gnome-volume-control-applet
<Devidino> aggiungilo e riavvia
<attempt> se apri xchat nell'area vedi anche l'icona di xchat oltre che sulla barra, idem se apri il programma per i torrent. altrimenti ti manca.
<Devidino> lorenzo-2357, dovresti averlo nel'area di notifica ora
<lorenzo-2357> Devidino, negativo, ma devo riavviare tutto il sistema prima?
<cristian_c> ehh... tutto artigianale...
<cristian_c> mastro Devidino XD
<cristian_c> attempt ha ragione
<lorenzo-2357> allora riavvio tutto?
<Devidino> Devidino,  si !
<Devidino> lorenzo-2357,  si
<lorenzo-2357> ok a fra poco, mi sà che approfitto per pranzare... ci vediamo fra 10 min spero...
<Devidino> attempt,  come ha fatto però a rimuoverlo?
<cristian_c> secondo me bastava uscire dalla sessione
<cristian_c> riavviare mi sembra esagerato per un pannello
<cristian_c> XD
<attempt> allo stesso modo in cui inavvertitamente uno si cancella tutta una barra....
<cristian_c> sai quante volte è capitato a me
<cristian_c> nell'ultima caso dovetti reinstallare tutto il sistema addirittura
<cristian_c> perché non c'erano vesi di risolvere
<attempt> destro sulla barra aggiungi, area di notifica o simile. l'ultimo gnome non l'ho mai usato.
<cristian_c> :'(
<cristian_c> *versi
<Devidino> attempt,  unity sconvolge la vita , comunque qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi ad avviare thunderbird ridotto a icona
<Devidino> ho installato gnome integration ora mi dice mimitize to tray ma tra parentesi c'è scritto zenity
<attempt> Devidino asp proviamo. ma ho kde. thunderbird pero' e' lo stesso. dovrebbe essere un settaggio di thunder, non del desktop..
<Paz> ciao a tutti
<Paz> qualcuno ha già usato schede con driver rt2800usb con kismet?
<cristian_c> infatti pensavo proprio ai plugin di thunderbird
<cristian_c> che estendesse le impostazioni base nelle preferenze ;)
<Devidino> attempt,  il problema è che non lo trovo!
<Devidino> attempt,  ho sempre pensato non ci fosse
<stejazz> che differenza c'è tra x-chat e messaggistica x-chat GNOME ???
<attempt> Devidino qui su kde se apri thunder e poi clicchi destro sul bordo superiore della sua finestra permette di impostare le proprieta' di visualizzazione sul desktop di quella specifica finestra e per quella specifica applicazione. non so se gnome permette la stessa cosa. dovresti provare.
<K99Brain> x-chat gnome è una versione semplificata di x-chat, con meno funzioni e pure qualche bug in piu
<stejazz> mmmm...
<tuxmax> Ciao a tutti
<stejazz> K99Brain, anche a me sembrava inferiore...
<stejazz> chiudo la finestra e si chiude anche il programma!
<Devidino> attempt,  ho solo minimizza , sempre in primo piano, sempre su spazio di lavoro visibile
<cristian_c> allora fa il suo deover XD
<cristian_c> *dovere
<K99Brain> stejazz, toglilo e installa xchat
<stejazz> ;-)
<Devidino> stejazz,  non è vero se lo hai settato per rimanere nella try rimane aperto nella try in basso a destra
<Devidino> stejazz,  a ma parlare di xchat-gnome
<Devidino> :D
<stejazz> XD
<stejazz> Devidino, cmq stavo guardando il link che avevi dato a cristian_c
<stejazz> riguardo il multitouch
<attempt> Devidino dagli minimizza. magari tiene l'impostazione e quando apri apre minimizzato.
<cristian_c> stejazz, nel caso fammi sapere se funziona che lo devo provare anch'io
<stejazz> ok cristian_c
<Devidino> attempt,  non lo tiene ma ho trovato un componente aggiuntivo
<stejazz> ma tu che pc hai??
<stejazz> xkè io ho dovuto seguire un'altra guida solo per poter abilitare il tasto destro...
<cristian_c> stejazz, classico notebook con gnome su ubuntu 11.04
<stejazz> sisi ma dico di hardware
<cristian_c> stejazz, uhm, strano, ma possibile
<cristian_c> attempt, quel fatto che mantiene il resize me lo ricordo anch'io, funzionava con pidgin
<Devidino> attempt,  ok ora c'ho la notifica ridotta nella system ora per avviarlo automaticamente e definirlo ridotto ad icona sai per caso come fare?
<cristian_c> se lo chiudevi minimizzato al riavvio successivo era minimizzato
<attempt> Devidino puoi provare a fare cosi'. prima di chiudere il pc lasci thunderbird aperto e minimizzato. imposta da sistema che ti salvi sempre la sessione precedente. quando riapri il pc dovrebbe caricarti tutti i programmi che avevi quando hai chiuso e quindi pure tb e si spera che lo riapra minimizzato. ah capito. ma comunque i componenti aggiuntivi ti devi trovare una guida su come fare da chi ha fatto il componente. e riguarda tb nello specifico
<attempt> . prova a vedere se esiste una chat specifica d thunderbird.
<cristian_c> ma non mi ircordo oltre
<stejazz> ho dovuto seguire questa guida --> http://bigbrovar.aoizora.org/index.php/2010/10/10/how-to-enable-right-middle-click-on-clickpads-ubuntu-10-10/
<cristian_c> stejazz, mi pare un classico touchpad synaptics
<cristian_c> ma dovrei controllare per sicurezza
<stejazz> sisi credo anche io...
<tuxmax> Scusate, qualcuno può aiutarmi sul discorso gestione video?
<cristian_c> a parte l'estetica credo che venga mostrato sempre lo stesso modello di touchpad nella maggior parte dei casi
<Devidino> attempt,  il componente aggiuntivo funziona ora il porblema è l'avvio automatico , ridotto ad icona , uno script in sh potrebbe far si che avvi il software ma specificare che deve essere già ridotto?
<cristian_c> sicuramente il canale di thunderbird esiste
<cristian_c> volendo c'è anche il forum italiano di mozilla
<cristian_c> stejazz, non è che i link esterni siano molto ammessi su questo canale
<lorenzo-2357> cristian_c Devidino, ok l'icona c'è ! :)
<stejazz> cristian_c, scusami... non lo sapevo... XD
<Devidino> lorenzo-2357,  ottimo apposto:)
<cristian_c> Devidino, io per l'avvio automatico utilizzavo la finestra delle impostazioni specifica dell'ambiente grafico
<cristian_c> ma in gnome non so dove sia
<cristian_c> lorenzo-2357, ora vai nella scheda Applicazioni e smanetta
<Devidino> cristian_c,  ora si parla dell'uso di wmctrl
<cristian_c> addirittura esiste un ppa con un'apllet apposita per controllare via notifica il volume delle appkicazioni, ma sarebbe meglio evitare di installare roba
<cristian_c> sopratutto esterna
<lorenzo-2357> Devidino, sì, solo che il problema che ho io è molto più complicato, ho un programma dove i suoni che produce mi escono solo dalle cuffie, in più con le altre applicazioni tipo vlc youtube ecc... quando inserisco il jack delle cuffie le casse continuano a suonare...
<lorenzo-2357> cristian_c di preciso cosa smanetto? :)
<cristian_c> Devidino, sì, certo
<cristian_c> lorenzo-2357, nella scheda Applicazioni ci sono soltanto i volumi?
<Devidino> sleep 3wmctrl -c "Mozilla Thunderbird"
<Devidino> lorenzo-2357,  non sò cosa sia :=) o meglio non saprei dove mettergli mano
<lorenzo-2357> cristian_c in che senso nella scheda "applicazioni" ?
<lorenzo-2357> dove si sistema questa roba?
<cristian_c> parlo della finestra del m ixer
<cristian_c> *mixer
<cristian_c> l'ho scritto più volte
<lorenzo-2357> cristian_c dall'icona del volume si apre esattamente quello che si apre da sistema>preferenze>audio, cioè: effetti sonori, hardware, ingresso, uscita, applicazioni...
<cristian_c> e io che ho detto?
<cristian_c> :D
<lorenzo-2357> cristian_c scusa, comunque dice: nessuna applicazione sta riporducendo dell'audio forse però devo aprire questo programma no? :)
<cristian_c> credo proprio di sì
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> apri qualche programma
<cristian_c> tra cui quelli che ti danno problemi
<cristian_c> e altri che invece vanno bene
<cristian_c> contemporaneamente
<cristian_c> e controlla sul mixer
<antonio_> salve a tutti. una domanda. come ripristinare la barra chiudi,ripristina e iconizza. la suddetta è scomparsa e per chiudere devo digitare alt+F4
<lorenzo-2357> :) ok, il progamma è in play, ma esce solo dalle cuffie... su applicazioni continua a dirmi: "nessuna applicazione sta riproducendo dell'audio" :(
<Trim> ciao a tutti
<lorenzo-2357> cristian_c :) ok, il progamma è in play, ma esce solo dalle cuffie... su applicazioni continua a dirmi: "nessuna applicazione sta riproducendo dell'audio" :(
<Devidino> attempt,  risolto tutto con Firetray ha anche l'opzione per avviare ridotto ad icona
<cristian_c> lorenzo-2357, nome programma ?
<lorenzo-2357> cristian_c Renoise
<cristian_c> Devidino, :-DDDDD
<K99Brain> antonio_, gnome o kde?
<Devidino> lorenzo-2357,  comunque qui non possiamo dare supporto per programmi non open source
<antonio_> tgnome
<attempt> ok Devidino
<antonio_> gnome
<lorenzo-2357> cristian_c nota, tempo fa funzionava e anche dopo l'avanzamento all'ultima versione...
<K99Brain> antonio_, alt+f2
<cristian_c> infatti non c'è neanche nei repo
<antonio_> si
<K99Brain> antonio_, dai il comando: metacity --replace &
<cristian_c> lorenzo-2357, hai eseguito l'avanzamento
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> non era meglio l'installazione da cd
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> senza formattare
<lorenzo-2357> cristian_c esatto, però usciva anche dalle casse, sì, poi l'altro ieri ho formattato tutto e reinstallato da cd l'11.04...
<lorenzo-2357> sperando di risolvere...
<cristian_c> lorenzo-2357, cosa ti hanno detto sul forum di ubuntu?
<antonio_> ok. grazie mille ora e tutto a posto. chiudo. comunque ho ubuntu 10.04 lts
<attempt> lorenzo-2357 probabilmente il programma usa un backend audio diverso da quello standard di ubuntu. controlla se ne hai piu' di uno nelle preferenze audio di sistema e prova a cambiarlo. prima controlla anche alsamixer forse usa quello. scrivi alsamixer in terminale. si apre il programma in terminale e setti tutti i volumi al max. vedi se ci sono dei canali che ti controllano le casse.
<cristian_c> potrebbe utilizzare Alsa od OSS invece di Pulseaudio
<cristian_c> addirittura anche Jack
<lorenzo-2357> attempt,  cristian_c il programma usa ALSA...
<cristian_c> se hai pulseaudio
<cristian_c> però è una roba intricata per me
<cristian_c> :D
<attempt> apri terminale. dai alsamixer. controlla tutti i canali.
<attempt> le istruzioni le hai a video nel terminale.
<lorenzo-2357> attempt, su alsamixer non so se c'entra col mio problema ma il cursore delle cuffie è fisso al minimo, non posso alzarlo posso solo mutarlo...
<cristian_c> praticamente co0me fosse disattivato
<Devidino> riavvio
<lorenzo-2357> cristian_c però le cuffie vanno comunque!
<tuxmax> Un salutone a tutti
<cristian_c> lorenzo-2357, , segui quello che ha scritto attempt
<cristian_c> ma forse ho capito
<cristian_c> potresti tentare di aggiornare alsa
<cristian_c> sul wiki è scritto come fare
<lorenzo-2357> atttempt, non so cosa fare, ho tutti i volumi a manetta, ma dale casse non esce, solo dalle cuffie... le altre applicazioni invece non mi danno problemi...
<cristian_c> inoltre potrebbe esserci qualcosa da modificare in alsa.conf, tipo il modello per il chip audio
<cristian_c> però se il problema è soltanto quella applicazione
<cristian_c> allora non devi toccare il server audio
<lorenzo-2357> attempt, cristian_c posso fare una schermata delle preferenze di Renoise...
<attempt> inutile. dipende da come pulse integra alsa per quel programma probabilmente.
<cristian_c> attempt, non sapevo che pulse impostasse l'audio a seconda dell'applicazione
<cristian_c> cioè i driver
<lorenzo-2357> attempt, la cosa strana è che è da poco che mi fa 'sta storia... prima andava anche dalle casse... anche se "da sempre" invece ho avuto il problema che inserendo il jack cuffie non mi isolava le casse...
<attempt> la cosa utile se maneggi audio e' invece un mixer esterno fisico. ci puoi portare i due canali cuffie e i due altoparlanti e poi indirizzarli dove vuoi. fine dei problemi.
<attempt> per il jack probabilmente e' la motherboard che e' fatta cosi'.
<Devidino> dopo due ora di smanettamenti thunderbird funziona come deve:)
<attempt> ogni nuova release cambia qualcosa nel server audio di ubuntu. o rimetti versione vecchia o aspetti la nuova che magari hanno risolto.
<lorenzo-2357> attempt, passi il problema del jack che non isola le casse, quelle posso sempre abbassarle mentre lavoro alle 3 di notte, però mi piacerebbe riuscire a risolvere l'uscita dell'audio di Renoise...
<cristian_c> Devidino, molto bene
<cristian_c> lorenzo-2357,  cosa ti hanno detto sul forum di ubuntu?
<attempt> renoise non e' ubuntu. devi chiedere sul canale specifico se esiste. oppure googla ubuntu renoise no audio.
<attempt> vedi se qualcuno con stesso problema ha risolto.
<Devidino> lorenzo-2357,  due minuti http://www.renoise.com/board/index.php?/topic/25214-solved-no-audio-output-in-linux/
<lorenzo-2357> Devidino, lì parla di "no audio" il mio problema è un po' diverso...
<lorenzo-2357> cristian_c che qui non si può dare supporto a programmi esterni a ubuntu?
<Devidino> lorenzo-2357,  inzia a vedere qullo e controlla :D
<Devidino> lorenzo-2357,  no al massimo posso aiutarti qui !chat
<Devidino> !chat | lorenzo-2357
<ubot-it> lorenzo-2357: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lorenzo-2357> Devidino, l'avevo già visto quello :) non fu di grande aiuto...
<Devidino> lorenzo-2357,  per qualsiasi motivo nella nuova Ubuntu il jack per le cuffie è il canale 3 e 4 di uscita del dispositivo audio. Come posso vedere nel vostro file di log si hanno anche 4 canali sul dispositivo in quanto è riconosciuto in Renoise.
<Devidino> Provare quanto segue: Got al mixer in Renoise, guarda la traccia master, in fondo, dove è possibile scegliere l'uscita e impostarlo su "<your audio dispositivo> 3 +4". Che accende il suono dal altoparlanti integrati portatile per le cuffie in entro Renoise per me.
<Devidino> lorenzo-2357,  è tradotto con google
<lorenzo-2357> Devidino, sì può esclamare con una parolaccia? :)
<lorenzo-2357> Devidino scherzo...
<lorenzo-2357> Devidino, ho risolto, mannaggia al fritto misto...
<cristian_c> è una buona pista da battere comunque mi sembra
<lorenzo-2357> cristian_c ho risolto...
<cristian_c> dicci come!!! grrr
<Devidino> cristian_c,  sono sicuro come esposto due minuti sopra
<Devidino> :D
<lorenzo-2357> sul master di Renoise dovevo mettere l'uscita 3 e 5, probabilmente è cambiata con le versioni...
<lorenzo-2357> grazie mille a tutti... e come al solito era una put.anata... :)
<Devidino> lorenzo-2357,  di nulla:)
<lorenzo-2357> Devidino :)
<lorenzo-2357> attempt, Devidino, Cristian_c, GRAZZZIE :)
<Devidino> come aggiungo delle scorciatoie di tastiera ? in gnome ?? mi sembra di ricordare che potevo fare modifica menu! ma non c'è la voce
<cristian_c> per fortuna che il canale è loggato, così all'occorrenza si può reperire la soluzione
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> in gnome è abbastanza facile
<cristian_c> guardo subito
<cristian_c> Preferenze della tastiera->Disposizioni->Opzioni
<cristian_c> e dalì smanetti su tutte le singole voci dell'elenco
<cristian_c> spuntando le varie caselle come preferisci
<cristian_c> Devidino, :D
<Devidino> cristian_c,  grazie ci dò un occhio
<cristian_c> Sistema->Preferenze->Tastiera e da lì come ho detto :)
<Devidino> cristian_c,  non sono stato chiaro io voglio creare una scorciatoia per avviare firefox ad esempio
<cristian_c> Devidino, con quale tasto ?
<Devidino> cristian_c,  ho risolto:)
<Devidino> con sistema -> preferenze -> scorciatoie tastiera
<cristian_c> infatti non la trovavo
<cristian_c> su gnome è più facile
<cristian_c> o almeno forse lo era
<Devidino> cristian_c,  non direi alla fine da kde fai click sul menu modifica menu
<Devidino> e da li imposti tutto!
<cristian_c> probabile che anche gli altri de abbiano fatto passi avanti in questo senso
<cristian_c> a parte kde
<luigi_> avrei praticamente deciso l'acquisto di un nuovo pc già assemblato senza s. o. dove posso chiedere un ultimo consiglio?
<Devidino> luigi_,  al massimo in !chat | luigi_
<Devidino> !chat | luigi_
<ubot-it> luigi_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Devidino> cristian_c,  attempt  vado a presto  , ciao a tutto il canale
<attempt> ciao
<luigi_> grazie
<nicotano> salve
<tuxmax> Ciao a tutti
<tuxmax> Avete consigli su settaggio per vedere i video senza scatti?
<attempt> tuxmax prova a disattivare gli effetti del desktop
<attempt> hai mica una vga ati serie hd?
<attempt> tuxmax loggati con ubuntu standard se usi natty 11.04 e disattiva gli effetti di compiz. oppure log senza effetti mi pare ci sia la voce.
<tuxmax> Ciao attempt, grazie per le risposte
<tuxmax> sono gia loggato con ubuntu classico
<tuxmax> la cosa strana e che non mi compare la possibilità di scelta sugli effetti quando vado in preferenze---> aspetto
<tuxmax> comunque uso un pc configurato come htpc con chip nvidia ion
<attempt> tuxmax guarda bene al login. la possibilita' di non usare gli effetti l'han messa li.
<attempt> oppure fai delle prove con l'uscita video che usa vlc per vedere se ne trovi una che non ti presenta il problema.
<tuxmax> ops, non sapevo questa cosa del login, grazie.
<tuxmax> si ho provato ad usare l'engine di xine e l'effetto si è ridotto ma sempre fastidioso
<attempt> per vedere i video usa vlc e' il migliore.
<attempt> vedi in strumenti - preferenze - video - uscita video - e dalla predefinita provi invece la x11 per esempio.
<attempt> se il pc non e' molto potente evita di vedere video mentre scarichi da internet o copi dati o apri archivi etc etc.. ti si blocca il video..
<tuxmax> certo capisco perfettamente, il problema e che uso un hd esterno come "base" per i video visto che quello interno non è molto capiente
<tuxmax> comunque ho provato tutte le uscite di vlc ma niente da fare
<tuxmax> comunque ho configurato un macchina per la visione "da salotto" ed uso xbmc per visualizzare i video
<tuxmax> essendo più comodo da utilizzare con il telecomando
<DarkSun> salve
<tuxmax> ciao DarkSun
<prix> non riesco a configurare il file Xorg, nonostante l'abbia cancellato. nessuna guida utile, sapete qlc guida ben fatta per utente poco esperto¿
<bobbybong> ! xorg
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/ConfigurareXorg
<prix> l ubot nn sa che c ho gia provato
<prix> la guida di wiki nn mi aiuta niente....nessuno ha familiarita' con xorg?¿
<bobbybong> prix,  1° non si cancellano i files di configurazione si rinominano 2° se fai cose non sai fare prima ti documenti nel wiki spiega bene cosa si deve fare
<prix> bobbybong, 1 il problema della mia scheda grafica e' stranoto, se l ho cancellato e' perche utilizzo la scheda grafica integrata; e poi lo ripristino quando voglio  2º wiki non fa cenno a questo problema e ne lo da come bug
<DarkSun> che problema ha?
<prix> DarkSun,  se creo il file Xorg e Xorg.conf all'¡accesso non parte e devo andare in modalita' riprsitno e togliere l xorg
<DarkSun> che errori ti dà?
<prix> credo sia configurato male pero' quando lo tolgo cmq non riesce a farmelo configurare da zero
<DarkSun> cerca di capire dagli errori qual è il problema
<DarkSun> così, su due piedi, è un po' difficile aiutarti
<prix> ! pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<prix> DarkSun, http://paste.ubuntu.com/674024/
<DarkSun> ti ha appena detto ciò che anch'io ti ho appena chiesto :D
<prix> ¡ e' !
<prix> ma il problema e' che nn mi permette di crearne uno
<DarkSun> prix: http://rumytaulu.wordpress.com/2008/06/19/cannot-move-old-log-file/
<DarkSun> prova un po'
<stejazz> sera
<prix> DarkSun,  al comandop Xorg -configure mi da lo stesso errore
<DarkSun> cerca un po' in launchpad
<DarkSun> a più tardi.
<attempt> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old  e metti in paste
<attempt> che scheda vga hai'
<attempt> ?
<d4vey> attempt, è uscito....
<attempt> o.o . grazie
<stejazz> ragazzi xkè quando accendo il pc
<stejazz> mi dà un errore riguardante
<stejazz> un certo file ICEautority
<stejazz> o qualcosa del genere...
<stejazz> ??
<attempt> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=344522.msg3584775
<attempt> stejazz se ubuntu funziona bene ignora l'errore.
<stejazz> attempt, ho già seguito la guida di quel link...
<linux_> buona sera a tutti
<stejazz> attempt, poi appena accendo il pc
<stejazz> prima di caricare ubuntu
<stejazz> nello schermo nero compare una scritta
<stejazz> con qualcosa di disabilitato ma non riesco a fare in tempo a leggerla...
<attempt> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=374841.0  pure questo?
<stejazz> ho dato il comando sudo chmod u+rw .ICEauthority
<linux_> avrei un problemino nella versione 10.04.3 per quanto riguarda il funzionamento dei vari programmi x audio .  Cercando di avviare un file audio con qualsiasi programma mi va in crash ,questo dopo aver fatto l'aggiornamento
<stejazz> attempt, dici che ho fatto male?
<attempt> sudo chown -R $(id -u):$(id -g) $HOME
<eugenio> buona sera, vorrei fare il downgrade di firefox dalla versione 6 alla 4 per poter usare moonlmodight. Ho provato con chrome ma va a scatti (si interrompe costantemente) e la versione per firefox 6 non esiste. C'è un modo per farlo? grazie
<attempt> ti dovrebbe ripristinare i permessi della home.
<stejazz> attempt, mi dice permesso negato...
<attempt> fallo da recovery
<stejazz> come si fa?? XD
<attempt> entri nel kernel recovery. shift premuto all'avvio.
<stejazz> quindi devo riavviare...?
<stejazz> ma così facendo perdo il collegamento con te...
<attempt> entri in modalita' terminale anche senza accesso internet.
<stejazz> allora adesso mi copio il comando da dare
<attempt> si. e inoltre ti devi scrivere il comando perfettamente perche' non puoi copiare-incollare.
<stejazz> e seguo la procedura
<stejazz> sisi infatti...
<attempt> occhio agli spazi
<bobbybong> eugenio, puoi cercare la versione portable di firefox 4
<attempt> ci devono essere le voci shell di sistema con e senza linea internet..
<eugenio> bobbybong: grazie, cosa intendi per portable? una versione scaricabile?
<attempt> non dare sudo stejazz che sei gia' root nella shell di sistema
<bobbybong> eugenio, http://sourceforge.net/projects/portable/files/Firefox%204.0b9/download
<eugenio> bobbybong: ti ringrazio. Mi consigli di rimuovere la 6.0?
<stejazz> attempt, augurami buona fortuna... XDD
<attempt> buona fortuna
<bobbybong> no lasciala questa versione mica la installi eugenio
<attempt> eugenio la trovi, apri l'archivio nella cartella dove ti comoda di piu'. per farlo partire basta che clicchi sul file .firefox che trovi nell'archivio e parte il ff 4.0 .  se gli fai un lanciatore con l'indirizzo a quel file sulla barra o nel menu stai apposto.
<eugenio> bobbybong: mi dice: Non risulta installata alcuna applicazione per i file «Eseguibile»
<bobbybong> eugenio,  c'è l'hai in scaricati?
<bobbybong> Scaricati
<eugenio> certo
<eugenio> clicco sopra e mi da errore come ho scritto sopra
<bobbybong> eugenio,  cd Scaricati
<bobbybong> con il terminale
<eugenio> si
<eugenio> probabilmente non ho alcuna applicazione per avviare l'eseguibile
<bobbybong> chmod +x Firefox 4.0b9
<bobbybong> do po prova di nuovo
<dimisigno> salve a tutti :) qualcuno può aiutarmi a impostare irc su xchat? ho provato ma mi da canale unaviable bhoo
<eugenio> bobbybong: ora provo, il comando era chmod +x Firefox\ 4.0b9 stavo impazzendo! :) ti aggiorno subito
<attempt> dimisigno hai installato xchat o xchat-gnome?
<bobbybong> eugenio,  se no con tasto destro sul file hai scaricato proprietà permessi e metti eseguibile
<dimisigno> attempt ho installato x chat.... ho risolto parzialmente cos'. quando chlicco su connette esce il messaggio di errore, poi scelgo di rimettere il canale e allora mi fa accedere
<eugenio> bobbybong: si è avviato ma non lo vedo. nel senso che sento che si è ripristinata la sessione precedente perchè avevo youtube attivo, ma non lo vedo!! :)
<eugenio> bobbybong: di conseguenza non so come spegnerlo
<bobbybong> eugenio, vai a vedere la versione su aiuto
<bobbybong> usa la cartella .mozilla per le configurazioni
<eugenio> bobbybong: vorrei ma non posso perchè non c'è! non è presente, sento che è partito ma non lo vedo
<bobbybong> la stessa dell'altro
<eugenio> bobbybong: faccio una cosa banale, riavvio un attimo!
<bobbybong> avevi già l'altro aperto
<eugenio> bobbybong: grazie
<attempt> xchat-lista reti- aggiungi- (appare nuova rete, gli dai un nome, clicchi fuori, assicurati che il nome rimanga, per qui metti freenode ). poi selezioni freenode appena messo-modifica- dove vedi scritto newserver.etc.etc metti irc.ubuntu.com/8001 e clicchi altrove. assicurati che resti il nome del server.  alla voce favorite channels  clicchi sul quadratino con i puntini. inserisci #ubuntu.it  ed entri direttamente qui dentro quando selezioni que
<attempt> l server. quando hai finito chiudi tutto. riapri selezioni il server e clicchi su connetti. dovrebbe aprirti direttamente questo server e questo canale. dimisigno.
<attempt> quando inserisci i dati assicurati passando da un campo all'altro che te li tenga che xchat recalcitra. non passare direttamente da un campo all'altro, clicca fuori in zona neutra.
<dimitri_> freenode ce l'avevo già in lista, ma poi quando andavo a mettere il nome del canale succedeva che appena cliccavo su aggiungi il nome si cancellava
<attempt> esatto. e' tipico. va' inserito e cliccato in zona neutra.
<dimitri_> ok.... allora il problema era questo.... me ignorante. Grazie mille!
<attempt> i canali vanno aggiunti nei preferiti dall'apposita linguetta.
<dimitri_> sono dentro da xchat. Grazie attempt
<attempt> prego
<dimitri_> Visto che sono qui potrei segnalare un'altro piccolo problema riguardante cheese 3 installato su natty con ambiente grafico gnome-shell?
<dimitri_> correggo: cheese 3.0.1
<eugenio> bobbybong: eccomi, niente crea problemi al sistema, si avvia ma non si vede. forse è incompatibile con la 6.0? non saprei...
<bobbybong> eugenio, chiudi firefox
<eugenio> chiuso, riavviato, riprovato. ovviamente non apro tutt'e due contemporaneamente.
<bobbybong> eugenio, mv .mozilla .mozilla.old da terminale poi riapri firefox
<eugenio> bobbybong: la 4.0 o la 6.0?
<bobbybong> la 4
<eugenio> okù
<eugenio> bobbybong: sei un genio! ti ringrazio. Giusto per capire, ho spostato la cartella .mozilla in una cartella .mozillaold? in modo conservare le vecchie configurazioni?
<bobbybong> l'hai rinominata
<eugenio> bobbybong: ah, ricordavo che mv volesse dire move. bene, ora verifico se con la versione 4 riesco ad installare moonlight. ti ringrazio per la disponibilità
<bobbybong> man mv
<eugenio> ah ok quindi sposta e rinomina il file
<eugenio> grazie ancora
<eugenio> buona serata
<bobbybong> ciao
<eugenio> bobbybong: una pura curiosità, tu riesci a vedere i canali rai installando moonlight? ora che ho fatto, stranamente, cosa che accade anche con chrome, salta o si blocca. è normale?
<bobbybong> io uso un plugin che usa mplayer
<bobbybong> se aspetti cerco come si chiama
<bobbybong> raismth.xpi
<eugenio> ho provato anche quello, se non ricordo male l'avevo installato qualche giorno fa, ma avevo lo stesso problema. Eppure lo stesso netbook dal quale compio queste operazione, quando avevo win xp, funzionava perfettamente. peccato
<eugenio> ah non era questo
<eugenio> bobbybong: che faccio? lo devo scaricare o lo trovo nei pacchetti di ubuntu?
<bobbybong> a me fuziona ma non con tutti canali
<bobbybong> è un estensione di firefox
<linux> buona sera avrei un problema con i file audio
<eugenio> bobbybong: accidenti, mi dice che non la trova!
<linux> i vari software mi vanno in crash
<bobbybong> http://acab.servebeer.com/raismth.xpi
<DarkSun> salve
<eugenio> bobbybong: si ci sono arrivato, non carica la pagina, e comunque mi sono resoconto che era quello che avevo già provato. e anche con quello problemi, Pazienza, aspetterò che risolvano il problema! grazie ancora per la pazienza
<stejazz> attempt, eccomi qua
<stejazz> non riesco ad entrare in recovery mode... XD
<attempt> quando riavii lo vedi il grub?
<stejazz> no
<stejazz> se premo shift si
<stejazz> clicco su recovery mode ma rimane lo schermo nero...
<attempt> ecco. avvii con il secondo kernel della lista
<attempt> :/
<attempt> si rimane lo schermo nero ma ti propone varie possibilita' a video. oppure no?
<stejazz> credo che sia un problema dovuto al fatto che ho 2 schede video...
<stejazz> nono...rimane nero e stop
<stejazz> devo solo fare ctrl alt canc per riavviare...
<attempt> apri il terminale dai su
<attempt> poi la pass.
<stejazz> autenticazione non riuscita...
<attempt> hai scritto male la pass
<stejazz> no è giusta...
<stejazz> sto provando + volte...ma niente...
<attempt> sudo passwd root
<attempt> metti una pass per root. vedi di ricordartela.
<stejazz> lol
<stejazz> ok
<stejazz> ora ci sono
<attempt> mettine una che ti ricordi di sicuro.
<stejazz> fatto
<attempt> ok ora riavii il pc ma non avviarlo come stejazz ma come root . vedrai che lo hai nell'elenco.
<stejazz> ok
<stejazz> e mi riconnetto?
<stejazz> attempt, forse avevo toccato qualcosa nel portachiavi...
<attempt> quando sei loggato come root apri il terminale e dai il comando        chown -R $(id -u):$(id -g) $HOME
<stejazz> ok
<stejazz> vado e torno spero vincitore... XD
<attempt> anche se non stai qui e' uguale. non e' buona cosa stare in chat come root
<attempt> quindi poi riavvii.
<root_> attempt, sono dentro come root
<root_> mi puoi ridare il comando?
<attempt> chown -R $(id -u):$(id -g) $HOME    in terminale
<root_> io credo di averlo scritto bene ma mi dice funzione non implementata...
<attempt> poi chiudi tutto e riavvia
<root_> mi dice la stessa cosa...
<root_> attempt, mi dice così:
<root_> chown: cambiamento del proprietario di "/root/.gvfs": Funzione non implementata
<root_> attempt, posso chiudere e riavviare??
<attempt> si. il passo successivo e' fare un nuovo utente.
<attempt> root_ riavvia e loggati normalmente e non come root.
<root_> ok
<Trim> ciao a tutti
<Devidino> Trim,
<Devidino> cioa
<Devidino> ciao*
#ubuntu-it 2011-08-25
<DarkSun> notte
<vincenzo> Ciao a tutti
<vincenzo> qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano?
<vincenzo> il monitor esterno è nero
<vincenzo> cosa può essere
<vincenzo> dice che è attivo ma nono vedo nulla
<vincenzo> ciao alexzion
<webpower> mmm
<webpower> risoluzione errata
<webpower> refresh errato
<webpower> prova ad avviare in safe mode
<webpower> oppure a stoppare il server grafico
<AlexZion> ciao vincenzo
<AlexZion> raga mi sono inbattuto in un problema completamente nuovo per me ..., ho appena installato dalla live un sistema kubuntu 64, e al riavio , arrivo al login e non va la tastiera .... :O
<AlexZion> qualche idea ?
<webpower> in grub ti funzionano?
<AlexZion> si in grub si ...
<webpower> uhm
<AlexZion> e per avviare la live ho dovuto abilitare ACPI=off senno non andava ...
<AlexZion> sono per caso collegate le due cose .. ?
<webpower> azz
<webpower> è un pc vecchio?
<AlexZion> perche io credo qualche opzione da passare al kernel ...., considerando anche che consigliano di sistemare una voce del grub appena entrati , per riattivarlo .....,https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops/Dell/XPS/15z
<AlexZion> il problemaperò è entrarci ..
<AlexZion> no no è nuovissimo ..., un dell xps 15z
<vincenzo> la risoluzione penso sia corretta
<vincenzo> perdonatemi
<vincenzo> come faccio a capire se è un refresh errato?
<webpower> vai con ctrl+alt+f2
<vincenzo> posso?
<webpower> con quel comando accedi alla console
<webpower> AlexZion, non ho proprio idea sinceramente, prova con una usb
<webpower> vedi se te la riconosce
<AlexZion> non ne ho una al momento ...
<webpower> vincenzo: devi editare il file xorg.conf
<webpower> e cercare la sezione in cui sono settati i parametri di avvio del server grafico
<webpower> una volta trovata, leggi a quanto è settato il refresh
<webpower> leggi anche la risoluzione
<webpower> AlexZion, con la live funziona vero?
<vincenzo> cosa dovrei scrivere?
<AlexZion> si si ,con la live tutto ok ..
<webpower> AlexZion, allora penso sia questione dei parametri di avvio di grub
<webpower> vincenzo, sei entrato nel terminale'
<vincenzo> si
<webpower> AlexZion, cambia i parametri di avvio di grub
<webpower> vincenzo: digita: cat /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf
<AlexZion> webpower: non so come editarli ....
<AlexZion> :)
<AlexZion> poi al momento stavo approfittando per finire di installare la partizione con win ....
<webpower> AlexZion: prima di editare prova ad avviare kubuntu con qualche altra opzione sempre da grub
<webpower> ci sono varie righe
<webpower> vai alla second
<webpower> a
<webpower> le hai provate tutte?
<AlexZion> la seconda fa lo stesso ...
<webpower> come hai fatto per acpi=off
<AlexZion> le altre sono memtest , che non so cosa siano .
<AlexZion> dala live con F6 scegli delle opzioni ...
<webpower> AlexZion, sinceramente una soluzione precisa per il tuo problema non la ho
<webpower> prova a googlare, magari becchi qualcuno che ha il tuo stesso problema
<vincenzo> No such file or directory
<AlexZion> nemmeno io ... :( però credo che il problemi stia li intorno al grub e ACPI
<webpower> vincenzo: locate xorg.conf
<vincenzo> trovato
<webpower> vincenzo: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<webpower> scusa, ho sbagliato io prima a suggerirti la path
<vincenzo> si
<vincenzo> sono nuovo figurati
<vincenzo> apprendo :D
<vincenzo> quindi cat ecc.
<vincenzo> ci sono
<vincenzo> webpower
<webpower> dimmi
<vincenzo> cosa devo configurare
<vincenzo> o editare in particolare?
<webpower> mi devi dire il valore di refresh
<vincenzo> sarebbe 1024 1824 ?
<vincenzo> sarebbe 1080 1824 ?
<webpower> sì
<vincenzo> sarebbe 1280 1824 ?
<webpower> no
<vincenzo> perdonami
<webpower> quella è la risoluzione
<webpower> a me interessa il valore di refresh
<webpower> deve stare scritto dopo una chiocciola
<webpower> tipo 70hz
<vincenzo> non lo vedo su cat /etc....
<webpower> deve stare per foza
<webpower> forza
<webpower> leggimi tutta la zona dove hai letto quel valore di prima
<vincenzo> ok
<vincenzo> Section "Monitor"
<vincenzo> 	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
<vincenzo> EndSection
<vincenzo> Section "Screen"
<vincenzo> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<vincenzo> 	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
<vincenzo> 	Device		"Configured Video Device"
<vincenzo> 	SubSection "Display"
<vincenzo> 		Virtual	1280 1824
<vincenzo> 	EndSubSection
<vincenzo> EndSection
<vincenzo> Section "Device"
<vincenzo> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<vincenzo> EndSection
<vincenzo> cmq system -> preference -> monitor dice: 60H
<vincenzo> cmq system -> preference -> monitor dice: 60Hz
<webpower> è giusto
<webpower> ora digita nel terminale: startx
<vincenzo> ok
<pasqoo> riuscite a leggermi?
<vincenzo> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<webpower> pasqoo: sì
<webpower> vincenzo: sudo startx
<pasqoo> grazie webpower testavo un po' iptables... ma meglio se ora continuo a studiare.
<vincenzo> Fatal server error:
<vincenzo> Server is already active for display 0
<vincenzo> 	If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<vincenzo> 	and start again.
<pitzalone> buongiorno a tutti. esiste un modo per far accellerare i download su nicotine plus ?
<DarkSun> salve
<Trim> Ciao a tutti
<Arablas> Buongiorno, c'è qualcuno che potrebbe aiutarmi con l'istallazione di Ubuntu ?
<bobbybong> ! installazione | Arablas
<ubot-it> Arablas: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Arablas> ubot ho seguito la wiki ma quando monto l'immagine con daemon tools oppure uso wubi mi esce un messaggio con scritto: "Exception Processing Message c0000013 Parameters 75b1bf7c 4 75b1bf7c 75b1bf7c". cosa devo fare ?
<bobbybong> devi masterizzare la iso
<Arablas> su cd ?
<bobbybong> si
<Arablas> e non c'è un modo per avviare l'installazione senza usare il cd ?
<bobbybong> se lo trovi diccelo
<bobbybong> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<bobbybong> ma se vuoi installre con wubi devi avere il cd
<Arablas> ok grazie, ci provo
<rack1> salve a tutti ho avuto un problema con banshee: mi da errore fatale
<tuxmax>  /msg NickServ identify 050571tuxmax
<xubuntu916>  ciao...volevo installare xubuntu in un eeepc 4gb ma mi richiede 4.4 gb di spazio e mi blocca l'install qualcuno mi sa dare qualche soluzione?grazie
<xubuntu916>  ciao...volevo installare xubuntu in un eeepc 4gb ma mi richiede 4.4 gb di spazio e mi blocca l'install qualcuno mi sa dare qualche soluzione?grazie
<nicotano> salve
<tuxmax> ciao
<Flexis> Buona sera, avrei bisogno del vostro aiuto. Sono riuscito ad installare Ubuntu sul computer affiancandolo a Windows, ma quando accendo il pc, non mi esce la schermata per scegliere quale dei due voglio usare. Come posso fare ?
<puccio> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<luckysky> secondo me fai prima a formattare win!
<luckysky> flexis, hai installato prima win o prima ubuntu?
<Flexis> avevo già win e oggi ho installato ubuntu
<Devidino> Flexis,  successe anche a me una volta bastò dare sudo update-grub2
<puccio> anche per me la stessa cosa di Devidino
<puccio> ho risolto con un semplice update-grub2
<Flexis> ok ci provo e vi faccio sapere, grazie in anticipo
<jester-> Flexis: cosa avvia al boot
<Flexis> come scusa ?
<jester-> Flexis: hai 2 hd?
<Flexis> che cosa significa ?
<jester-> Flexis: il pc è un portatile?
<Flexis> no è desktop
<jester-> Flexis: hai uno o due hard disk?
<Flexis> 2
<jester-> Flexis: al boot ti parte winzoz o ubuntu
<Flexis> winzoz
<luckysky> sarà dura fare update-grub2 da win :D
<jester-> Flexis: appora avvii il disco sbagliato, pigiando un tasto F hai il meu di avvio?
<jester-> Flexis: grub si è installato sul disco che non parte al boot
<Flexis> appena accendo il pc ?
<jester-> Flexis: si alla prima schermata del bios, io per es se premo F8 mi da il menu per scegliere quale disco cdrom o usb avviare
 * nicotano saluta
<Flexis> no a me non richiede tasti f. Uso il tasto ESC o DEL
<jester-> Flexis: se il pc non è vecchio dovrebbe averlo e lo leggi alla prima schermata
<jester-> Flexis: devi far partire il secondo disco
<Flexis> provo, aspetta che apro la chat sul lap così con questo posso lavorare
<jester-> Flexis: se hai due dischi prova a invertire il boot
<Flexis> ok ci provo
<Flexis_> ok sto provando a riavviare il pc e cambiare disco
<Flexis_> allora ho controllato, nel boot menu l'hd è 1
<Flexis_> e selezionandolo mi apre lo stesso win
<Flexis_> quando lancio il cd come faccio ad aprire il terminale ??
<DarkSun> Flexis: che terminale?
<Flexis> il terminale per cercare di ripristinare grub
<jester-> Flexis: applicazioni/accessori
<Flexis> dove trovo il menù applicazioni su ubuntu ?
<jester-> Flexis: barra in alto
<Flexis> Jester: nella barra in alto ci sono solo tre icone a destra. Una credo sia per la connessione, una per il volume, e l'ultima per arrestare o riavviare il sistema
<jester-> Flexis: ma sai col cdlive di installazione?
<jester-> Flexis: a sinistra
<Flexis> Jester: sì, come c'è scritto nella wiki. A sinistra non c'è nulla sulla barra :(
<jester-> Flexis: come no sicuro di avere ubuntu?
<jester-> che mi pare anche stano che non abbia installato grub
<jester-> sicuro che sia fedora?
<jester-> Flexis: alt+f2 e scrivi gnome-terminal
<Flexis> Jester: ok, provo così
<Flexis> Jester: con alt+F2 non si apre nulla
<nicotano>  Flexis  ctrl+alt+f2
<Flexis> nicotano: Grazie ora funziona
<nicotano> :)
<jester-> nicotano:  alt-f2 in gnome apre la fimestra comandi, o nella live serve anche ctrl?
<nicotano> jester-,  gli ho fatto aprire un terminale
<jester-> nicotano: ha aperto la bash
<enzotib> ha aperto un terminale virtuale, tty1
<nicotano> ok, se deve ripristinare grub gli va bene
<jester-> certo
<jester-> però è strano che alt-f2 non apra la finestra comandi dove se scrivi: gnome-terminal apri il terminale
<nicotano> jester-,  strano si
<nicotano> che abbia uno gnomo fasullo
<nicotano> o non ha ubunt
<jester-> nicotano: eh e pure il fatto che non gli abbia installato grub
<jester-> nicotano: provai fedora e il grub lo dovetti mettere a mano
<nicotano> ma anche fedora installa grub adesso,
<nicotano> che non sia ltro che installa lilo
<jester-> eh
<nicotano> slack e derivate usano lilo ancora, se non erro
<DarkSun> slack sicuro usa ancora lilo
<nicotano> ciao DarkSun  :)
<Flexis> jester nicotano: usando il terminale non riesco a montare i file
<Flexis> non esiste un modo per installare grub da win ?
<stevr1it> salve , ho il pc con ubuntu 11.04 che non parte, mi manda ad una schermata con grub rescue, cosa devo fare?
<DarkSun> ciao nicotano :)
<jester-> Flexis: scaricati supergrub cd che te lo fa lui il boot poi lo installi da sistema
<Flexis> ok ci provo, grazie
<stevr1it> jester, intendi dire che lo masterizzo su cd e poi faccio boot da quello?
<luckysky> ma non basta avviare da live?
<luckysky> distro come puppy hanno pure il comando apposta per reinstallare grub
<nicotano> !grub | stevr1it,
<ubot-it> stevr1it,: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<stevr1it> nicotano, ora guardo
<stevr1it> jester, sono nel pc da live, ho fatto sudo fdisk -l come riconosco dove montare grub?
<jester-> stevr1it: letto il wiki?
<stevr1it> si manon corrisponde molto
<jester-> devi come prima cosa sapere in quel partizione sta linux
<stevr1it> jester-, sono dentro ma non capisco dove fare lupdate di grub2
<stevr1it> ok ora mi attaccon con il pc da live ti ricontatto. ciao
<jester-> stevr1it: sudo fdisk -l
<jester-> dove è linux?
<stevr1it> ti rocntatto così passo tutto , scusa sono sul portatile
<reddos> ciao a tutti o fatto nel terminale sudo  apt-get install -f e mi da questo Problem: O:System.Runtime.InteropServices.GCHandle.Conversion, with xpath: /Type/Members/Member[@MemberName='op_Conversion']/Docs
<reddos> come posso risolvere grazie
<Flexis> jester: ho lo stesso porblema di stevrlit
<stevr1it> jester-, eccomi http://paste.ubuntu.com/674582/ qui c'è il sodo fdisk -l
<jester-> reddos: metti nel paste cosa tutto dopo sudo  apt-get -f install
<reddos> ok
<jester-> stevr1it: hai una camionata dipartizioni linux, su quale è installata ubuntu
<stevr1it> jester intendi dire la root?
<jester-> stevr1it: eh
<stevr1it> sda6  e sda7
<jester-> stevr1it: la / non puo essere su due partizioni
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/674583/      ecco
<stevr1it> si lo so,  non ricordo
<stevr1it> gaurdo con gparted
<jester-> reddos: monodoc sarebbe
<reddos> non lo so
<jester-> reddos: sa di ciofeca installata da qualch eppa
<jester-> ppa
<reddos> lo devo togliere
<jester-> prova
<jester-> System.Web.UI.WebControls.Unit.Conversion
<jester-> che è
<stevr1it> jester-, la root è su sda6
<jester-> stevr1it: sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<stevr1it> jester-, fatto
<jester-> stevr1it: sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<stevr1it> jester-, ok fatto
<jester-> stevr1it: sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<stevr1it> jester-, ok
<jester-> stevr1it: sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<stevr1it> ok
<jester-> stevr1it: sudo chroot /mnt
<Flexis> jester: è normale che a me linux sia su /dev/sdf e non /dev/sda ?
<stevr1it> jester-, mi da questo errore run command "/bin/bash": Formato eseguibile non valido
<jester-> stevr1it: non è la root o è parecchio sminchiata
<stevr1it> no è a posto ci entro bene da qui
<jester-> Flexis: f sarebbe il sesto disco e per ubuntu non è normale
<jester-> stevr1it: non trova bash
<Flexis> jester: quindi cosa mi consigli di fare ?
<jester-> quindi su quella partizione non c'è
<stevr1it> jester provo sul sda7 ma strano qui me la da come sda6
<jester-> Flexis: scaricare ubuntu originale
<jester-> stevr1it: devi smontare /mnt
<jester-> o sovrapponi 2 partizioni
<Flexis> io l'ho scaricato da www.ubuntu-it.org  da dove dovrei scaricarlo ?
<stevr1it> jester ok
<jester-> Flexis: cosa hai scaricato
<Flexis> il file iso di ubuntu
<jester-> Flexis: scorri la pagina http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/
<stevr1it> jester non me la fa smotare
<stevr1it> smontare
<jester-> stevr1it: sudo umount /mnt/dev   udo umount /mnt/proc udo umount /mnt/sys udo umount /mnt
<stevr1it> jester-, ok tutto smotato ora
<jester-> stevr1it: fai gli stessi passi montando sda7
<stevr1it> ok provo
<jester-> stevr1it: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester-> meno mount /dev/sda2 /boot
<stevr1it> jester-, quando digito sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev mi dice che non c'è ma ho giàmontato la sda7
<jester-> stevr1it: è partizione sbagliata, se sta su sd6, secondo me, reinstalla che l'os è andato a buone donne
<stevr1it> jester un ultima cosa, sono da live ma non so che versione sia come faccio a vederla?
<jester-> lsb_release-a
<stevr1it> jseter scusa trovato
<jester-> lsb_release -a
<stevr1it> grazie scario la 11.04 e reinstallo tutto . ciao
<DarkSun> esco. a dopo
<Vipera> salve, ho un problema con la connessione
<Vipera> in parole povere sembrerebbe che il dhcp non mi funzioni con ubuntu, mentre su windows funziona
<Vipera> nessuno :( ?
<bobbybong> Vipera, come ti colleghi al router?
<Vipera> ethernet
<Vipera> dal pannello delle connessione risulta tutto ok
<Vipera> auto-eth
<bobbybong> ifconfg
<Vipera> ifconfig?
<bobbybong> si
<Vipera> devi avere pazienza e spiegare, non so nulla di linux
<Vipera> cos'è ifconfig?
<bobbybong> apri un terminale
<Vipera> poi?
<bobbybong> e scrivi ifconfig
<bobbybong> vedi se su eth ti da un ip
<bobbybong> eth0
<Vipera> ok mi devo segnare tutto
<Vipera> visto che sono costretto a usare windows in questo momento
<Vipera> poi che devo fare?
<bobbybong> sudo dhclient per rinnovare l'ip con dhcp
<bobbybong> di solito la connessione funziona senza problemi
<Vipera> ok poi?
<bobbybong> Vipera, con la live prima di installare la connessione funzionava
<bobbybong> ?
<Vipera> non ho provato
<bobbybong> male
<Vipera> non è colpa mia se si da' per scontato che la gente sappia tutto
<Vipera> io mi aspetto che installo una roba e vada
<Vipera> senza stare là a fare un sacco di test
<Vipera> grazie comunque
<deme> buonasera
<Aizram> !ciao | deme
<ubot-it> deme: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<deme> ciao.  ho una dom.
<deme> grazie
<bobbybong> domenica?
<deme> domanda
<bobbybong> :)
<bobbybong> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<deme> siccome ho diversi contatti messengers live, , posso istallare  su ubuntu windows live messengers?
<Aizram> :D
<bobbybong> deme, io ho un idiosincrasia per tutto quello che e microsoft non so aiutarti
<Aizram> perchè amsn non va bene?
<deme> cos'è amsn?
<Aizram> googla
<Aizram> !amsn
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Amsn
<Aizram> presa al primo colpa :DDD
<deme> ma con amsn posso importare i miei contatti windows live?
<Aizram> sì
<Aizram> ma hai letto ?
<deme> ok
<ls960> ci sono pure emesene ed empathy da considerare, empathy è già installato
<deme> e loro devono avere  ubuntu/amsn?
<Aizram> perchè vedi se tu avessi letto la guida avresti visto aMSN è un programma di messaggistica istantanea che permette agli utenti di comunicare fra di loro tramite il protocollo MSN. Sia graficamente che per quanto riguarda le funzionalità offerte, è sicuramente un ottima alternativa a Windows Messenger di Microsoft.
<deme> ok, leggo la guida
<Aizram> :D
<Aizram> perchè deme?
<dp_> ciao, ho la necessitò di installare adobe reader ma dopo aver tentato di installare la versione in italiano che mi da errore per una dipendenza non mi riesce di installare neppure quella in inglese
<dp_> la versione 9
<dp_> a me andrebbe bene anche document viewer ma non trovo delle opzioni specifiche per la ricerca nel testo
<deme> esco, ciao
<deme> grazie
<dp_> questo è l'errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/674777/
<Raffa50> salve
<Raffa50> ho provato a fare dput ppa:reloader90/sly sly.changes
<Raffa50> ma su launch pad non vedo i files
<Raffa50> xò nn ha dato nessun errore
<Raffa50> anzi dput ha detto sucessifukky uploaded
<enzotib> Raffa50: rivolgiti a #ubuntu-it-dev
<Raffa50> adesso letto
<Raffa50> magari domani
<Raffa50> notte
<Trim> ciao a tutti
<Kotic> non riesco a far partire la iso da DVD di ubuntu 11.4
<Devidino> Kotic,  esponiti meglio?
<bobbybong> !iso | Kotic
<ubot-it> Kotic: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Devidino> bobbybong,  magari non ha impostato il bios
<Kotic> Ho scaricato la iso di ubunte 11.4 dal sito uficciale e lo masterizzata su un dvd riscrivibile, quando lo inserisco e riavvio mi parte il windows come se niente fosse
<Carlin0> Kotic, l'hai masterizzata come dati o come immagine ?
<bobbybong> Kotic, devi impostare il bios per l'avvio da cdrom
<Kotic> come immagine
<Devidino> Ho trovato un errore di scrittura nella documentazione:)
<Kotic> ho provato ad installare ubuntu 8.4 da un dvd comprato e mi e partito quindi il bios e a posta
<Carlin0> Kotic, a parte che un RW non è il massimo , controlla il md5sum e masterizza a velocità + lenta che puoi
<Carlin0> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Steeler> c'è ancora gente che fa il burd degli ISO ufficiali su supporti scrausi, mah..
<Steeler> *n
<DarkSun> salve
<damidalla> buonsalve :) qualcuno sa come disattivare EDID o DDC in xorg su ubuntu 11.04?
<DarkSun> notte
#ubuntu-it 2011-08-26
<robymontyz> Ciao a tutti. Qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano?
<vincenzo> Ciao a tutti
<vincenzo> qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano?
<vincenzo> il mio monitor esterno è completamente nero
<vincenzo> dall'applicazione monitor dice che è attivo
<vincenzo> ma nulla..
<frankrock> ciao
<frankrock> c e nessuno?
<frankrock> ok notte!
<giorgio> ciao mi potete aiutare
<giorgio> la scrivania è tutta nera e quando apro una qualsiasi finestra quando la chiudo mi rimane grigio
<dp_> ciao, ho un problema con settori danneggiati di un hd che non è possibile ripristinare, vorrei formattare in modo tale da escludere la parte in questione che si trova tra i 73 e gli 80 gb del disco da 250 gb, ora, come potrei formattare sfruttando i primi 70 gb ma senza sprecare spazio dandone troppo alla / utilizzando poi per la home la parte rimanente del disco?
<d4vey> dp_, dipende cosa ci fai col pc...
<enzotib> dp_: mi pare strano che ci siano 7GB danneggiati
<d4vey> la / generalmente la "riempi" molto?
<dp_> escludo 7 gb perché non so esattamente quanti siano quindi mi tengo largo
<enzotib> dp_: badblocks può cercare e marcare come non utilizzabili i settori danneggiati
<dp_> no non la riempio molto
<dp_> enzotib, ah bene ora dò un ochiata
<dp_> occhiata
<giorgio> la scrivania è tutta nera e quando apro una qualsiasi finestra quando la chiudo mi rimane grigio
<enzotib> dp_: l'opzione -c di fsck.ext4 usa automaticamente badblocks per verificare i blocchi
<dp_> enzotib, quindi io quando la eseguo? perché a causa di questo problema non riesco ad installare
<dp_> da live
<dp_> enzotib, io farei così dimmi se sbaglio, vado in live partiziono il disco come meglio credo e prima di installare faccio il controllo che mi hai suggerito
<cristian_c> enzotib, ciao, posso farti una domanda?
<enzotib> dp_: mi pare corretto
<enzotib> cristian_c: dimmi
<cristian_c> enzotib, daemon.log non esiste, syslog esiste ma non aggiorna, e non c'è messages in /var/log
<enzotib> cristian_c: che significa che non aggiorna?
<cristian_c> enzotib, a questo punto dove si possono trovare i log di acpid?
<cristian_c> non aggiorna nel senso che il log si ferma a molto tempo prima di quando lo visualizzo
<cristian_c> molto, insomma
<cristian_c> un po'
<enzotib> cristian_c: tail -f /var/log/syslog e dovrebbe mostrarti le nuove righe aggiunte in tempo reale
<cristian_c> enzotib, grazie
<cristian_c> nel visualizzatore di registro risale sempre a 4-5 minuti prima
<enzotib> cristian_c: col comando che ti ho dato io invece?
<cristian_c> enzotib, anche con il comando da te suggerito continua a non aggiornare niente
<cristian_c> nonostante io produca eventi acpi
<cristian_c> :(
<cristian_c> è come se fosse bloccato
<cristian_c> il log
<enzotib> cristian_c: sei sicuro che non è acpi che è bloccato oppure non logga? dubito che il log di per sé non funzioni
<enzotib> cristian_c: comunque se vuoi puoi attivare anche daemon.log
<cristian_c> enzotib, acpi non è bloccato, perché l'evento acpi viene prodotto effettivamente
<cristian_c> enzotib, come?
<cristian_c> soltanto che non so dove trovarne il log
<enzotib> cristian_c: gksu gedit /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> sudo ?
<enzotib> cristian_c: togli il commento alla line che parla di daemon.log, verso l'inizio
<cristian_c> ok
<enzotib> cristian_c: poi riavvii il servizio: sudo service rsyslog restart
<enzotib> cristian_c: ma sinceramente non credo che cambi niente
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<cristian_c> rsyslog start/running, process 2734
<enzotib> cristian_c: sennò guarda in kern.log o in dmesg
<cristian_c> enzotib, come si adatta il comando precedente a dmesg ?
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> enzotib, intendevo tail ecc...
<cristian_c> tail -f dmesg
<cristian_c> tail: impossibile aprire "dmesg" per la lettura: File o directory non esistente
<fleurtherock> ciao a tutti
<fleurtherock> piccolo problema con skype
<fleurtherock> n on riesco a far funzionare il microfono
<jester-> fleurtherock: con altro programma funza?
<fleurtherock> forse ci sono era selezionato il muto
<fleurtherock> ora faccio la chiamata di prova
<fleurtherock> cmq ciao jester- è un sacco che non ci becchiamo vabbè che sono ritornato domenica sra dopo 20 gg di ferie in altoadige
<jester-> fleurtherock: è integrato nella cam?
<fleurtherock> no
<fleurtherock> ho un portatile ed è tutto in uno
<fleurtherock> la cam ed il mic sono incorporati
<fleurtherock> ce l'ho fatta
<Trim> Ciao a tutti
<jester-> fleurtherock: guarda in amminstrazione/audio se il canale in è giusto e poi setta nelle impostazioni ingresso di skype
<fleurtherock> funge ora dovrò provare una videochiamata se tutto funziona come si deve aspetterò mia sorella che torni
<fleurtherock> almeno per provare anche con la webcam
<jester-> prova anche il videoritrovo con gogol
<enzotib> cristian_c: tail -f /var/log/dmesg
<fleurtherock> videoritrovo con gogol
<fleurtherock> cos'è?
<fleurtherock> "google +" io non sono per i social network, mi sono radiato da myspace e da facebook, grazie a Dio, preferisco di granlunga IRC, molto + semplice e costruttivo
<fleurtherock> meno impegnativo ed utile a qualcosa
<enzotib> !chat | fleurtherock
<ubot-it> fleurtherock: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fleurtherock> si lo so scusate
<ik8wtd> salve
<ik8wtd> sono in cerca di una informazione che non ho trovato o non sono stato in grado di trovare. Qualcuno mi puo' aiutare?
<willy_oracle> ciao a tutti. cerco supporto per installazione di ubuntu 11.04
<Steeler> willy_oracle, da cd ?
<willy_oracle> qcuno può darmi una mano?
<willy_oracle> steeler: si
<Steeler> willy_oracle, hai masterizzato ?
<willy_oracle> steeler: si. ho provato sia con il 32 che con il 64, ma dopo un po' si blocca
<Steeler> willy_oracle, che cd è ?
<ik8wtd> quello che vorrei sapere riguarda la dotazione hardware che deve avere la macchina su cui si istalla ubuntu versione server
<willy_oracle> steeler: il cd live per ubuntu 11.04 amd64, ma prima ho provato anche con il 32
<jester-> willy_oracle: usa alterante cd
<jester-> che tanto la server non ha la grafica
<Steeler> willy_oracle, la 32 bit è quella consigliata. la domanda sul cd era il tipo di cd che hai usato.
<willy_oracle> steeler: chiedo da ignorante:
<Steeler> willy_oracle, è un cd riscrivibile, a che velocità hai masterizzato ?
<jester-> willy_oracle: Steeler intende il file che hai usato e quel tipo di supporto
<willy_oracle> steeler: i costruttori possono inseire qualche blocco. tutta ieri ho provato con unriscrivibile, stamattina ho provato con un cd normale a bassa velocità. su altri pc (fissi o netbook) non mi ha dato problemi
<lucatortuga75> ik8wtd, dipende da quali servizi server vuoi far girare
<willy_oracle> steeler: la prima parte era una domanda.
<Steeler>  willy_oracle il cd normale era sano? la velocità era la più bassa possibile ?
<willy_oracle> steeler: la più bassa credo di no, credo però un 10x
<student_> salve a tutti vorrei sapere da dove posso scaricare il file .iso di ubuntu 11.04 ?
<jester-> !natty | student_
<Steeler> willy_oracle, rifai la masterizzazione su un nuovo disco sano a velocità più bassa possibile.
<Steeler> willy_oracle, e poi riprova. cma usa la ISO della 32bit
<ubot-it> student_: Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal: http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ | Kubuntu 11.04: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/natty/ | È preferibile usare i torrent | problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ReleaseNotes
<Steeler> willy_oracle, e poi riprova. cmq usa la ISO della 32bit
<willy_oracle> steeler: ok. parametri all'installazione? tipo quelli del risparmio energetico
<lucatortuga75> student_, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/scopri-ubuntu/download
<Steeler> willy_oracle, ma devi formattare il disco, tutto ?
<willy_oracle> steeler: si. vorrei eliminare win7 e poi con linux fare una virtual box
<student_> lucatortuga75: ho provato ad installare ubuntu da quel file iso ma dopo che mi dice installazione completata riavviare il pc, quando riavvio il pc, mi esce solo win e non trovo da nessuna parte linux
<willy_oracle> steeler: non voglio fare il dual boot
<lucatortuga75> student_, ma l'installazione la fai avviando da cd al boot del PC?
<jester-> student_: avvii il disco sbagliato
<student_> lucatortuga75: sì con il cd dal boot e se anzichè cliccare sull'installazione clicco sulla prova mi esce schermata nera con il puntatore del mouse
<Steeler> willy_oracle, ok allora formatta tutto usanddo l'intero disco e successivamente virtualizzi win.
<student_> jester: in che senso ?
<willy_oracle> steeler: cmq, cd alternate? cosa cambia? dove lo trovo?
<lucatortuga75> student_, allora non l'hai installato se si blocca prima.
<jester-> student_:  vediamo di chiarire: hai giai installato e si avvia ancora winzoz?
<student_> jester: sì ieri l'ho installato e si avvia ancora win. Se inserisco il superdisk grub2 mi trova solo win e non linux
<jester-> student_: 2) parli di virtualbox. quindi si presuppone avere la grafica che la server non ha
<Steeler> willy_oracle, ma perchè devi usare l'alternate ? la 32bit non è alternate
<jester-> student_: 3) tanot vale installare la desktop che per un paio di uffici o rete domestica il server lo fa egregiamente
<dp_> willy_oracle, se non riesci ad installare dal cd normale io lascerei perdere l'alternate
<student_> jester: io ho scaricato dal sito la desktop e non la server
<willy_oracle> steeler: ah, ok. ero rimasto sopra a quando dicevi di usare l'alternate. provo con i 32 e me la riscarico per essere più sicuro
<jester-> dp alternate servbe appunto per il caso di willy_oracle
<lucatortuga75> student_, ma ti si blocca ancora prima di avviare la prova?
<Steeler> willy_oracle, http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<student_> lucatortuga75: appena clicco su prova mi esce un pront con dei comandi e questi hanno tra parentesi quadre [OK] poi subito dopo cambia schermata e vedo schermata nera con puntatore del mouse e da lì non posso fare più niente
<dp_> jester-, ma non i sembra così diretta ed intuitiva come installazione, dipende un pochino dal suo livello di conoscenza
<jester-> dp_: volendo segare winzoz sceglierà usa l'intero disco e fa da solo
<jester-> e poi uno impara di solito
<Steeler> tanto win non vi servirà più ci fate tutto con linux a parte l'audio.
<Steeler> e i giochi :P.
<dp_> jester-,  si si certo l'importante è che lo sappia che comunque non è così complicato anche quando non ce una grafica accattivante e non si spaventi...uttto li
<dp_> tutto
<lucatortuga75> student_, puoi provare il cd di ubuntu su un'altro pc?
<willy_oracle> steeler: faccio un tentativo con il desktop 32 bit. se non va ancora passo all'atrnate che mi sto scaricando. grazie.
<Steeler> willy_oracle, va bene. ok.
<student_> lucatortuga75: purtroppo no perchè il lap non ce l'ho a portata di mano
<lucatortuga75> student_, sembrerebbe un problema di masterizzazione del cd oppure non hai scaricato bene ubuntu
<student_> lucatortuga75: provo a riscaricarlo e reinstallarlo. Visto che devo fare tutto da capo secondo te qual è il più semplice tra ubuntu e kubuntu ?
<lucatortuga75> student_, dipende se vuoi usare l'interfaccia GNOME oppure XFCE
<student_> lucatortuga75: sono abbastanza ignorante su questo. Che differenza c'è ?
<jester-> student_:  cpu & ram?
<student_> jester: in che senso ?
<jester-> student_: quanta ram e che cpu monta il pc
<ml> ciao, mi capita spesso che mozilla, google earth, vadano in crash! puo essere un problema di schieda video?
<student_> Jester: Intel Pentium D CPU 2.80 Ghz Ram 1 GB
<jester-> student_: va bene la ubuntu
<Steeler> jester-, troppa poca RAM imho.
<jester-> ml: che scheda hai
<jester-> Steeler: ma va
<ml> jester-, come faccio a dirtelo?
<jester-> ml: lspci | grep -i vga
<Steeler> jester-, hai mai visto come si impalla GIMP e KDENLIVE con lavori pesanti e 4GB di RAM DDR3 ?
<ml> ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]
<student_> jester: ok allora provo a scaricarla dal link che mi hai fornito. Grazie
<jester-> Steeler: e pensi che con xfce migliori?
<Steeler> jester-, penso di no.
<jester-> ml: prova da gnome classic senza effetti
<ml> gia non uso effetti altrimenti si blocca tutto
<jester-> ml: sei in unity oer caso?
<ml> non so cosa vuol dire unity?!!
<jester-> ml: hai la dock a sinistra?
<ml> no sono ancora a ll lts
<ml> a versione di Ubuntu in uso è la 10.04 - Lucid Lynx - rilasciata nell'aprile 2010 e supportata fino ad aprile 2013.+
<jester-> ml: firefox da repo o tarocco
<Steeler> ml unity è la nuova veste grafica di Ubuntu, imho è meglio Gnome infatti io confido in Debian.
<ml> ff originale
<ml> 3.6.20
<jester-> ml: prova a rinominare la cartella .mozilla nella home
<ml> jester ho provato anche a fare l'autotest
<ml> sistema-amministrazione- test del sistema
<jester-> ml: gia fatto?
<ml> ma quando si tratta di roba grafica 3d mi si blocca il pc
<jester-> ml: hai rinominato .mozilla o no
<ml> ho provato 2 o 3 volte ma si blocca sempre
<jester-> ml: la roba 3d non dovrebbe influire se gli effetti sono staccati
<ml> quindi?
<ml> ma la scheda grafica è vecchia, secondo me è quella, potrei sostituirlla
<jester-> ml: prendi una nvidia e sei a posto
<Toasty> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<student_> Jester: ho masterizzato il cd dal file che mi hai dato ma appena ho cliccato su prova ubuntu mi è riuscita la schermata nera con il puntatore, è ancora così ad circa 5 minuti
<student_> *da
<jester-> student_:  alla priama schermata sotto ci sono pulsanti da tasto FX scegli grafica sicura e in f6 noapic e acpi=off
<jester-> student_: se non va ripega su alternate
<jester-> ripiega*
<student_> jester: no, non ci sono quei pulsanti
<jester-> student_: se vedi il menu ci sono
<jester-> student_: o  prorpio alla prima
<student_> jester: sto riavviando così torno a quella schermate
<student_> mi esce una coasella con wired network disconnected. In alto c'è una barra con tre pulsanti a destra e al centro dello scherma c'è il menù per l'installazione dove posso scegliere tra installazione e prova. In basso non c'è nulla
<student_> *casella
<jester-> student_: scaricati alternate va
<student_> ok
<Devidino> jester-,  successe a me con la 11.04 ma perchè il mio computer fisso aveva una ram troppo indecente per il live cd "grafico"
<DarkSun> salve
<cristian_c> enzotib, ho provato con daemon.log, kern.log e dmesg, ma nessuna risposta all'evento acpi
<cristian_c> i log non si aggiornano proprio
<cristian_c> con tail ovviamente
<Gabros> salve a tutti
<Gabros> avrei bisogno di una mano...
<Gabros> quando vado su driver aggiuntivi
<Gabros> risulta che i driver grafici accellerati nvidia sono stati installati ed attivati...ma non attualmente in uso...
<Gabros> qualcuno è in grado di spiegarmene il motivo?
<Gabros> (ubuntu natty 11.04 64bit)
<enzotib> cristian_c: ti ripeto, non è un problema di log, è acpi che non logga, secondo me
<cristian_c> enzotib, :O
<enzotib> cristian_c: prova a mettere e poi togliere una pendrive, e vedi se logga, così puoi stabilire se è rsyslog che non funziona o se invece è acpi che non funziona
<Gabros> qualcuno è disponibile?
<cristian_c> Gabros, spara
<Gabros> bene
<cristian_c> enzotib, che cosa intendi precisamente ed esattamente con acpi
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> rispetto a rsyslog
<Gabros> allora ho appena finito di installare ed aggiornare ubuntu a 64bit natty nawrwal
<cristian_c> installare o aggiornare?
<Gabros> installare
<Gabros> da zero
<Gabros> e poi chiaramente aggiornato..
<Gabros> solo che appena vado su driver aggiuntivi (anche questi correttamente installati) mi dice che il mio driver nvidia della scheda video è attivo MA NON attualmente in uso
<Gabros> come è possibile?
<cristian_c> enzotib, comunque provo :)
<cristian_c> Gabros, nulla di cui preoccuparsi
<cristian_c> si tratta di un refuso
<Gabros> ma mi chiedevo come mai lo facesse...
<cristian_c> è un problema dell'interfaccia
<cristian_c> è un bug
<Gabros> e nn è possibile toglierlo?
<cristian_c> in realtà sono in uso
<Gabros> appunto..
<cristian_c> lo faranno con le prossime versioni penso
<Gabros> perchè io gli effetti li ho cmq
<cristian_c> diciamo che confonde un po' le idee
<Gabros> appunto..
<cristian_c> :D
<Gabros> non c'è un modo per vedere se la mia scheda video è completamente funzionante?
<Gabros> magari via terminale..
<cristian_c> è funzionante
<cristian_c> !domandefrequenti
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> !Video
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/DomandeFrequenti#Quale_driver_.2BAOg_in_funzione.3F
<cristian_c> dai il comando
<Gabros> voi lo avete disinstallato noveau?
<cristian_c> Gabros, nouveau secondo me va bene, dipende cosa ci devi fare con il pc
<cristian_c> e quale scheda video possiedi
<cristian_c> Gabros, pasta su pastebin l'output del comando
<Gabros> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Nvidia
<Gabros> da momento che ho aperto questo
<Gabros> e dice che i driver proprietari non possono coesistere con i noveau...chiedevo se voi li aveste rimossi..
<Gabros> nn sono registrato a pastebin..
<cristian_c> io non mi sono mai registrato a pastebin
<cristian_c> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Se hai dei driver proprietari e vuoi utilizzare nouveau ovviamente devi disinstallare prima i proprietari
<cristian_c> disattivarli
<Gabros> non ci siamo compresi...
<cristian_c> magari posta l'output del comando
<Gabros> allora..chiariamo le idee
<cristian_c> penso che si tratti di una sola riga
<cristian_c> quindi pastabile direttamente qui
<Gabros> gabros@Gabriele-PC:~$ glxinfo | grep render
<Gabros> direct rendering: Yes
<Gabros> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce GT 240/PCI/SSE2
<Gabros>     GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color, GL_NV_copy_image,
<Gabros>     GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_NVX_gpu_memory_info, GL_OES_depth24,
<Gabros>     GL_OES_fbo_render_mipmap, GL_OES_get_program_binary, GL_OES_mapbuffer,
<Gabros> i mi chiedevo se magari mi desse questo "problema" (ovvero che non sono in uso) perchè ci sono anche i noveau installati
<cristian_c> lshw -c display | grep driver
<cristian_c> il comando consigliato veramente è questo
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> "Quale driver è in funzione?"
<cristian_c> Gabros, oggi ho fatto l'en plein di equivoci XD
<Gabros> gabros@Gabriele-PC:~$ sudo lshw -c display | grep driver
<Gabros> [sudo] password for gabros:
<Gabros>        configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0
<Gabros> ecco qua XD
<Gabros> è normale latency = 0 ??
<cristian_c> sono attivi i driver proprietari
<cristian_c> io penso che più la latenza è bassa meglio è
<cristian_c> ma dipende a riferito a che cosa
<Gabros> quindi i noveau li posso pure lasciare in pace..
<cristian_c> ho sempre guardato il parametro driver
<cristian_c> Gabros, se ti piacciono questi, sì
<Gabros> non è che mi piacciono..non li ho mai usati...li volevo togliere per levarmeli dalle scatole
<Gabros> magari sono questi che mi creano questo conflitto assurdo
<cristian_c> Li disattivi da Driver Hardware in modo da rimettere i nouveau
<Gabros> cmq mi chiedevo, anche tu hai questa strana scritta sulla tua ubuntu?
<cristian_c> quale scritta?
<Gabros> DRIVER ATTIVI MA NON IN USO
<cristian_c> al momento utilizzo ubuntu 11.04 64 bit con ati
<cristian_c> è un bug solo di nvidia penso
<cristian_c> asp che controllo
<Gabros> ok, fammi sapere
<cristian_c> No, ati non da questo problema
<cristian_c> è caratteristico di nvidia
<cristian_c> problema per modo di dire visto che funziona tutto
<cristian_c> è solo un problema di stringa
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> cioè veramente molto poco urgente da un certo punto di vista
<cristian_c> magari un po' allarmistico
<Gabros> ok..
<Gabros> ma mi pare assurdo che non c'è mai stato...e nella nuova versione ci sia..
<Gabros> provo a riavviare
<francesca> ragazzi qual'è il comandoper accendere il wifi da terminale?
<Devidino> francesca,  per lo scan delle reti dici
<Devidino> ?
<francesca> devidino, si
<cristian_c> francesca, intendi per accendere l'interfaccia wlan0 o simili?
<cristian_c> da me ad esempio è stranamente eth1
<cristian_c> XD
<francesca> devidino, non riesco ad acenderla da pulsante
<Gabros> secondo voi è meglio il driver nvidia ufficiale o quello sviluppato da ubuntu?
<Devidino> francesca,  iwlist scan
<Devidino> francesca,  ah allora siamo ancora prima
<Devidino> francesca,  pasta il risultato di rfkill list
<Devidino> !paste | francesca
<ubot-it> francesca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> francesca, rfkill list serve a capire se il chip è disattivato a livello software o a livello hardware
<cristian_c> tutto va bene quando la risposta sono due no
<cristian_c> per attivare invece l'interfaccia occorre invece un altro comando
<cristian_c> per vedere quali interfacce ci sono e attive
<cristian_c> basta iwconfig
<nicotano> salve
<francesca> allora l'interfaccia è accesa ma non pronta
<francesca> il pulsante funziona
<Devidino> francesca,  puoi pastere per facore
<Devidino> :)
<Devidino> favore*
<Devidino> a volte succede che va in blocco software e non fa lo scan alemeno ci leviamo in dubbio
<francesca> Failed to read scan data : Network is down
<Devidino> francesca,  dai sudo rfkill list e incolla il contenuto qui a questo sito
<Devidino> !paste francesca
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste francesca'
<Devidino> !paste  | francesca
<ubot-it> francesca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> e poi incolla anche l'output di iwconfig oppure di ifconfig -a
<francesca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/675210/
<cristian_c> rfkill list
<cristian_c> non rfkill e basta
<francesca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/675211/
<Devidino> francesca,  rfkill list
<cristian_c> l'interfaccia è spenta
<cristian_c> dai rfkill corretamente
<cristian_c> *correttamente
<Devidino> cristian_c,  ci pensi tu?
<Devidino> :)
<francesca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/675213/
<K99Brain> francesca, accendi il wifi
<K99Brain> è spento
<francesca> è acceso
<cristian_c> il wiifi è bloccato a livello software
<cristian_c> phy non so cosa sia
<francesca> deve essere il portachiavi di sicurezza
<cristian_c> ah, sempre wireless, scusa
<cristian_c> hai due chip wiki sembra
<cristian_c> *wifi
<Devidino> cristian_c,  vero cristina dai rfkill unblock 0
<Devidino> cristian_c,  scusa aggiungi sudo davanti quindi è  sudo rfkill unblock 0
<cristian_c> Devidino, hai fatto un po' di confusione con i nomi XD
<francesca> mi ha sempre chiesto la password del portachiavi di sicurezza, dopo che la immettevo mi partiva la ricerca wireless, ora non mi chiede piu di sbloccare il portachiavi, cosi non mi parte il wireless
<Devidino> francesca,  sudo rfkill unblock 0
<francesca> non ha fatto niente
<cristian_c> francesca, è chiaro si è disassociato dal router
<cristian_c> devi fare il collegamento del wiki con il router
<cristian_c> *wifi
<Devidino> aspè non ci stò a capire nulla:)
<cristian_c> infatti non compare ESSID
<cristian_c> Devidino, se guardi anche iwconfig vedrai che non compare l'essid del router
<Devidino> cristian_c,  se la periferica è bloccata a livello software non fa lo scan
<francesca> no non fa lo scan
<francesca> proviamo a sbloccare sto portachiavi
<Devidino> francesca,  il portachiavi non c'entra comunque sudo rfkill unblock wifi
<Devidino> francesca,  il portachiavi memorizza la password della rete internet nel momento in cui tenta di connettersi il portachiavi viene richiamato e da li si seleziona la password salvata è solo un "salva password"
<francesca> ho capito devidino
<Devidino> francesca,  dato quel comando dovrebbe andare
<francesca>  sudo rfkill unblock wifi non ha prodotto risultato
<Devidino> francesca,  ha restituito il terminale
<Devidino> ?
<Devidino> pronto a riscrivere?
<francesca> nulla
<Devidino> francesca,  è assurdo non è possibile deve sbloccare la periferica ora dovresti vedere le reti
<cristian_c> francesca, prova a postare l'output del comando su pastebin
<francesca> non le vedo, mi scrive dispositivo non pronto
<francesca> a reti senza fili
<francesca>  sudo rfkill unblock wifi questo comando?
<Devidino> francesca, si
<Devidino> quello lo hai dato?
<francesca> si,nessun risultato
<Devidino> rfkill list dice ancora software blocked : yes^
<Devidino> ?
<Devidino> francesca,
<francesca> dice no ora
<cristian_c> francesca, sarebbe meglio utilizzare pastebin
<cristian_c> e non descrivere a parole
<francesca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/675225/
<Devidino> francesca,  ok ora dovrebbe andare allora
<francesca> la rete senza fili è abilitata, ma niente
<francesca> riavviare il pc può aiutare?
<Devidino> francesca,  si ma cerchiamo di essere più chiari abilitata che intendi L'espressione ma nienete che sta a significare
<Devidino> :=)
<Devidino> francesca,  prova un riavvio sono quasi sicuro che dovrebbe andare
<cristian_c> è uscita
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> ora rfkill va bene, Devidino
<cristian_c> il tuo comando ha funzionato
<cristian_c> ora deve soltanto attivare l'interfaccia mi pare
<Devidino> francesca,  va?
<cristian_c> Devidino, forse ho capito: con il tastino togli/attivi l'hard blocked con il comando togli/attivi il soft blocked
<Devidino> cristian_c,  si ma li c'è solo il soft blocked
<Devidino> :D
<Devidino> cristian_c,  se guardi pastebin
<francesca> no non va
<cristian_c> ho visto pastebin e sono tutti no
<cristian_c> Devidino, hai visto male :D
<cristian_c> controlla bene l'ultimo link
<cristian_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/675225/
<Devidino> cristian_c,  ma su quello sopra l'hadware non era bloccato
<Devidino> :S
<francesca> che si fa ora?
<francesca> vi ringrazio in anticipo
<Devidino> francesca,  allora questo è un problema facile ma se ci chiariamo un attmo
<cristian_c> l'importante è che ora sia hard che soft non sono bloccati
<Devidino> 1) pasta di nuovo sudo rfkill list
<Devidino> cristian_c,  si appunto mo una cosa per volta facciamo per fasi
<cristian_c> Devidino, se non sei convinto ti faccio uno screnshot di pastebin
<cristian_c> :)
<Devidino> cristian_c,  si ma perchè ha toccato il tasto
<cristian_c> va beh, era quello lo scopo, sbloccare tutto
<Devidino> cristian_c,  si si ma sul primo paste non era bloccato si vede che poi ha ripremuto il tasto
<francesca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/675229/
<Devidino> cristian_c,  controlla anche tu mo è tutto sbloccato
<francesca> devidino, probabilmente avevo toccato il tasto
<Devidino> francesca,  ora che messaggio di errore hai nella periferiferica wifi?
<Devidino> periferica*
<cristian_c> ok, questa è fatta
<francesca> in alto a destra?
<cristian_c> ora passiamo ad attivare l'interfaccia wireless
<Al_essio> buonasera a tutti
<cristian_c> e comunque associarla al router
<Devidino> cristian_c,  si però era già associata prima
<Devidino> francesca,  quando vai su gnome menager li dove si selezionano le wifi
<Al_essio> ragazzi io dovrei formattare il pc ma nel cercare di masterizzare il dvd che mi serve x formattare mi da sempre errore prima che inizi la masterizzazione e qualsiasi programma
<Devidino> Al_essio,  ciao
<Devidino> Al_essio,  Che errore
<Devidino> ?
<cristian_c> francesca, ifconfig -a
<francesca> devidino, dispositivo non pronto
<cristian_c> e copia tutto su pastebin
<francesca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/675234/
<Al_essio> Devidino, mi dice semplicemente errore di scrittura e mi espelle il dvd
<cristian_c> la wlan c'è ma non è attiva
<Devidino> cristian_c,  a che serve?, mi sono perso io avrei dato iwconfig
<cristian_c> sì, è uguale
<francesca> al_essio, rifai il cd
<cristian_c> a volte mi consigliano ifconfig per avere un quaro maggiore d'insieme più preciso
<Al_essio> francesca, non devo masterizzare ubuntu ma windows 7 e il dvd è vuoto
<Devidino> cristian_c,  mi trovo meglio con sudo iwconfig
<cristian_c> comunque mi sembra che occorra dare sudo wlar0 up
<cristian_c> o una roba del genere
<Devidino> Al_essio,  attento ai nik è cristian_c  la iso sicuro sia ben fatta?
<cristian_c> *wlan0
<cristian_c> devo cercarlo perché non lo conosco a memoria
<Devidino> francesca,  sudo iwconfig e pastalo perchè quello di cristian_c  non ho dimestichezza
<Devidino> cristian_c,  è sudo iwlist scan
<cristian_c> quel comando che dici serve per scansionare le reti presenti
<cristian_c> praticamente il risultato è lo stesso della gui dell'applet di NM
<cristian_c> io parlo del comando per attivare l'interfaccia
<Al_essio> Devidino, la iso l'ho virtualizzata con virtualbox e va tutto bene quindi credo che sia ben fatta, l'ho scaricata da una fonte ufficiale. riguardo il nick a me risulta inviatomi da francesca il messaggio
<cristian_c> o riavviarla
<Devidino> cristian_c,  deve solo dare iwconfig e dovrebbe andare
<cristian_c> iwconfig serve solo a visualizzare le interfaccie disponibili
<cristian_c> e se sono attive o meno
<cristian_c> almeno il comando semplice senza parametri
<Devidino> cristian_c,  intanto vediamo se la da attiva
<Devidino> francesca,  sudo iwconfig e pasta
<francesca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/675239/
<Devidino> francesca,  ora sudo iwlist scan
<Devidino> e pasta
<francesca> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<Al_essio> please help me
<SaaMmY> !english | Al_essio
<ubot-it> Al_essio: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<Al_essio> Devidino, ?
<SaaMmY> !wi-fi | francesca
<ubot-it> francesca: wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<Devidino> SaaMmY,  è italiano
<Devidino> francesca,  sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Devidino> e riproviamo lo scan
<Devidino> Al_essio,  non lo sò prova a masterizzare una iso diversa funziona non riesco a capire se il problema è del software o della iso
<SaaMmY> mi sento stupido come un bot
<SaaMmY> scusate
<Al_essio> SaaMmY, non fa niente xd
<Devidino> Al_essio,  altre cose si masterizzano tipo che ne sò dati?
<cristian_c> Devidino, proprio quello era il comando :D
<cristian_c> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Devidino> cristian_c,  xd E non ti avevo capito
<Devidino> :)
<cristian_c> che untendevo io
<Devidino> francesca,  allora?
<Al_essio> Devidino, dopo aver tentato di masterizzare la iso di winzozz 7 ho masterizzato su un cd la iso di ubuntu 11.04 senza alcun problema
<Devidino> Al_essio,  allora è la iso o i dvd
<Devidino> cristian_c,  io devo andare se te la senti
<Devidino> finisci tu
<francesca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/675246/
<Al_essio> Devidino, sicuramente sarà il dvd però io vorrei almeno individuar eil problema ma non so che fare
<cristian_c> francesca, hai vodafone?
<francesca> no
<cristian_c>                     ESSID:"Vodafone-11036439"
<cristian_c> fastweb?
<francesca> fastweb
<francesca> e tiscali
<cristian_c>                     ESSID:"FASTWEB-1-38229DF9C728"
<cristian_c> è questo il codice del router
<cristian_c> te lo dovrebbero dare nella scatola del modem di fastweb
<francesca> si
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ora come sempre ifconfig -a
<francesca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/675247/
<lucatortuga75> Al_essio, se riesci a masterizzare sia su cd che su dvd qualunque cosa, il problema resta il DVD che hai usato
<francesca> ma se facessi l'avanzamento alla 11.04, potrebbe ripartirmi?
<lucatortuga75> Al_essio, prova ad utilizzarne un'altro di DVD
<francesca> cristian_c,ma se facessi l'avanzamento alla 11.04, potrebbe ripartirmi?
<cristian_c> io l'avanzamento non lo consiglio semmai l'installazione da cd
<cristian_c> fammi guardare il pastebin
<cristian_c> il wifi non è connesso a internet
<cristian_c> UP BROADCAST MULTICAST
<cristian_c> e invece dovrebbe essere UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST
<cristian_c> running vuol dire 'in esecuzione'
<cristian_c> dai nahce il comando iwconfig a questo punto
<cristian_c> *anche
<cristian_c> francesca, e pasta il risultato
<francesca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/675249/
<cristian_c> francesca, è disattivata anche l'interfacciq
<cristian_c> vai in network manager
<cristian_c> l'applet della rete in alto a destra
<cristian_c> oppure
<cristian_c> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<cristian_c> e ridai iwconfig
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> francesca, e poi pasta su pastebin
<esulu> scusatemi ho un problemi con networkmanager
<esulu> come icona va e viene ogni tanto che posso fare please?
<lucatortuga75> esulu, che versione di ubuntu usi?
<francesca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/675252/
<esulu> 10.10
<esulu> lucatortuga75:
<cristian_c> francesca, il comando per attivarla non l'attiva
<cristian_c> controllo un attimo
<cristian_c> !wifi
<lucatortuga75> esulu, purtroppo non posso aiutarti perchè uso la 11.04
<ubot-it> wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<cristian_c> francesca, sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid nome_della_rete
<cristian_c> francesca, quello lo recuperi da ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> intendo nome_della_rete
<cristian_c> dovrebbe funzionare
<cristian_c> Sostituire "nome_della_rete" con il nome della propria rete rispettando i caratteri maiuscoli o minuscoli presenti nel nome.
<cristian_c> asp che lo recupero io
<cristian_c> FASTWEB-1-38229DF9C728
<Trim> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> francesca, dimmi se è quello giusto
<francesca> si è quello giusto
<francesca> ma niente
<francesca> mi arrendo passo alla nuova
<francesca> 11.04
<cristian_c> fche versione di ubuntu utilizzi?
<cristian_c> *che
<francesca> 10.10
<cristian_c> uhm
<francesca> a questo
<cristian_c> almeno prima di mollare
<cristian_c> postami l'output dell'ultimo comando dato
<francesca> e 11.04 a l'altro
<cristian_c> almeno capisco cosa è andato storto
<cristian_c> :)
<francesca> non ha prodotto output
<cristian_c> quindi è andato a segno
<cristian_c> è uscitaq
<lucatortuga75> exit quit:ciao
<michi_> ciao sono nuovo di ubuntu e volevo sapere se è possibile cambiare la posizione del lanciatore
<Guest98253> michi_: cioè?
<michi_> spostarlo dal lato sinistro a dei punti a scelta
<Guest98253> michi_: cosa intendi per lanciatore
<michi_> il meno a scomparsa sul lato sinistro
<Guest98253> michi_: da ccsm non è configurabile nel plugin unity per adesso
<Guest98253> cambi solo la dimensione icone
<michi_> ok grazie ciao
<nicotano> salve
<Mist3rMac> salve a tutti
<Mist3rMac> che sta qualcuno cosi gentile da spiegarmi come si installa ubuntu da chiavetta usb?
<xiaoy> come si installa da cd
<Mist3rMac> no da chiavetta usb
<xiaoy> si, nello stesso modo in cui installi da cd
<Mist3rMac> cioe??
<Mist3rMac> io butto il file iso nella chiavetta e quello va?
<Matt_91> Mist3rMac: devi assicurarti che il boot lo faccia dalla chiavetta anziché da HD o lettore cd
<K99Brain> !usb | Mist3rMac
<ubot-it> Mist3rMac: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> il mac se recente non la boota la usb con roba foresta
<Mist3rMac> apparte che sto pc manco me lo da da usb
<AlexZion> ciao a tutti , ho un problema con un pacchetto che è rimasto a metà a quanto pare ..... , come risolvere ?
<Mist3rMac> mi da solo cd floppy e lan
<xiaoy> jester-, credevo fossero tutti defunti i poeti provenzali
<jester-> xiaoy: ma va?
<xiaoy> :D
<enzotib> AlexZion: sudo apt-get -f install, eventuale output su pastbin
<enzotib> !pastebin | AlexZion
<ubot-it> AlexZion: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<AlexZion> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/675324/
<enzotib> AlexZion: cos'è composite-2011?
<AlexZion> un pacchetto che fa parte dell'istallazione di Maya 2011
<xiaoy> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=411924.0
<xiaoy> la vedo dura XD
<jester-> AlexZion: da ppa?
<AlexZion> no no ,pacchetti installati e convertiti da .rpm
<jester-> AlexZion: ancora peggio, cerca configure.py  che non c'è
<AlexZion> quindi jester !?!
<jester-> o non è di versione python compatibile
<AlexZion> devo preoccuparmi !?! :O
<jester-> AlexZion:  ls /usr/autodesk/Composite_2011/etc/configure.py
<jester-> da risposta?
<AlexZion> File o directory non esistente
<jester-> appunto, non è compatibile con ubuntu non tutti gli rpm convertiti funzano
<enzotib> AlexZion: se vuoi rimuovere, lo facciamo, tanto non credo che funzionerà così
<jester-> non funzerà mai
<AlexZion> si enzo , io quello devo fare
<AlexZion> poi si vedrà ....
<enzotib> AlexZion: sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/compisite-2011.postinst /tmp
<enzotib> scusa, era composite
<AlexZion> grazie enzotib ;)
<enzotib> è andato?
<AlexZion> poi vedrò se c'è modo di risolverlo ...
<AlexZion> sembra di si ....
<AlexZion> ok  ora il problema è  far funzionare la seconda scheda con bumblebee e temo che ne uscirò sconfitto ....
<xiaoy> AlexZion, hai una 64bit?
<AlexZion> si xiaoy
<AlexZion> e sono su un dell xps15z ....
<xiaoy> hai seguito questa guida (http://goo.gl/wDsY4) per installare, vero?
<xiaoy> l'url è solo accorciato
<AlexZion> ahh tu arlavi di maya, perdonami pensavo dicessi per l'uso della seconda GPU
<AlexZion> comunque si , ho usato quella ...
<gabry> ciao, ho un problema con un pacchetto rimosso male
<gabry> ogni volta che installo un programma da software center mi da l'errore "Non è riuscita l'installazione o la rimozione di un pacchetto software."
<gabry> anche se installa tutto senza problemi...
<xiaoy> ehmm... AlexZion hai visto questo forum http://forum.cgpersia.com/f13/autodesk-maya-2011-32-bit-64-bit-9822/
<xiaoy> mi sembra interessante
<xiaoy> sono 10 pagine però
<xiaoy> magari trovi ciò che ti serve
<Guest35700> ciao a tutti
<gabry> ho provato a dare i comandi autoremove e purge, pasto gli output
<Guest35700> come si toglie la freccina nelle icone di collegamento
<jester-> gabry: che pacchetto  è
<gabry> http://pastebin.com/bjvWNM7H
<gabry> jester-: quello che da problemi?
<jester-> eh
<gabry>  pips-snx100 (3.5.0-1) e purge non lo rimuove
<AlexZion> grazie xiaoy, ci darò un occhio , ma prima voglio riuscire a far andare la schedda nvidia e non la intel integrata , poi penserò all'installazione di maya , altrimenti , ci potrei fare ben poco ... :D
<gabry> nemmeno apt -f purge
<xiaoy> AlexZion, ok, in bocca al lupo ;)
<AlexZion> crepi il lupo allora .. :D
<jester-> gabry: sudo dpkg --purge --force-depends  pips-snx100
<gabry> e niente commenti sul nome del mio pc :D
<jester-> gabry: e stai alla larga da roba non ufficiale
<gabry> non ricordo proprio di aver mai installato quel pacchetto
<gabry> e quel comando non funziona http://pastebin.com/WNcmiy5c
<gabry> uffa :(
<jester-> gabry: pips-snx100  non è nei repo e da solo non si è messo e la figa non da nessun fgastidio
<gabry> si, era una battuta :(
<gabry> :)
<gabry> maledetti tasti minuscoli
<xiaoy> gabry, rimuovi lo script di pre removal
<gabry> uhm, come?
<xiaoy> http://computercellulari.forumcommunity.net/?t=20294538
<xiaoy> una roba tipo questa
<gabry> uhm, mi sa che quel pacchetto mi serve per la stampante...
<jester-> gabry: sudo dpkg --purge --force-conflicts  pips-snx100
<gabry> http://pastebin.com/y5mTfEyc di nuovo
<xiaoy> gabry, rimuovi lo script, sentiamme
<xiaoy> :D
<gabry> vediamo
<gabry> ora provo
<gabry> xiaoy: non c'è nessun file che inizi con pips
<xiaoy> credo non sia possibile gabry
<gabry> li ho trovati, era l'autocompletamento del terminale che non me lo dava
<gabry> preremoval hai detto?
<xiaoy> già, così ti dice l'output del programma
<gabry> ok
<gabry> ok, procedo con purge?
<gabry> ok, dovrei aver risolto
<gabry> jester- xiaoy grazie<1
<xiaoy> gabry, ndo vai? sono 10 Euro per la consulenza da inviare a questo contocorrente...
<xiaoy> XD
<gabry> Map
<jester->  gabry il so (così) non interessa ma la faiga si
<jester-> manda quella
 * xiaoy si dissocia
<xiaoy> XD
<xiaoy> meglio i 10 euro
<jester-> allora visti i conflitti vai con dios
<gabry> ok, grazie ancora
<gabry> ciao!
<willy_oracle> steeler: ciao, ci siamo sentiti stamattina per un problema di installazione: niente da fare
<willy_oracle> steeler: eravamo rimasti che il cd desktop 32 di ubuntu si bloccava. oggi ho provato con il cd alternate di kubuntu. niente cmq.
<willy_oracle> ciao a tutti. qcuno può darmi una mano per un problema di installazione di ubuntu?
<jester-> willy_oracle: con alternate?
<willy_oracle> ho provato il desktop ubunto 32 e 64 e l'alternate 32 di kubuntu
<willy_oracle> jester: ho provato il desktop ubunto 32 e 64 e l'alternate 32 di kubuntu
<willy_oracle> jester: con i desktop dopo la schermata di avvio si blocca, con l'alternate s'installa ma poi si blocca
<willy_oracle> jester: è un toshiba satellite con i5. qualche consiglio? la mia intenzione è di sostituirlo completamente a win 7.
<jester-> willy_oracle: e con alternate?
<willy_oracle> jester: con alternate s'installa. poi però quando parte il caricamento si blocca dopo un po': la striscia di pallini che si illuminano si blocca e il pc non da più segni. stessa cosa con il desktop, solo che me lo fa in fase di installazione
<willy_oracle> jester: non va neanche la modalità provvisoria
<jester-> willy_oracle: installato accanto a win?
<willy_oracle> jester: no, win non c'è più
<jester-> willy_oracle: allora al boot tieni premuto shift che appare il menu e poi vai in ripristino
<jester-> willy_oracle: quindi al menu grafica sicura
<willy_oracle> jester: non va. parte cmq il grub che mi propone ubuntu, la modalità di ripristino e i memory test
<jester-> willy_oracle: in ripristino arriva la menu rosa o no
<willy_oracle> jester: seleziono la modalità di ripristino al grub e mi arriva a un secondo menù che si blocca subito e dove non posso selezionare niente
<jester-> willy_oracle: in root con rete non ci va?
<willy_oracle> jester:??
<jester-> se non vai da nessuna parte è installazione farlocca
<jester-> willy_oracle: nel menu rosa hai delle opzioni o no
<jester-> grafica sicura e shell di root o simile con rete
<jester-> o staer normale che ti porta comunque in shell
<willy_oracle> jester: si. adesso sto provando disabilitando la modalita grafica (nomodeset)
<jester-> willy_oracle: se è installata che centra il cd
<willy_oracle> jester: sta macinando. ma si è bloccato ancora
<jester-> willy_oracle: riavvia
<willy_oracle> jester: ho ributtato dentro il cd live perchè non va più da nessuna parte
<jester-> willy_oracle: ripristino e dimmi cosa fa e dove arriva
<jester-> willy_oracle: va che alternate è meglio del live
<jester-> è solo installer la sempre la stessa roba ti istalla
<jester-> willy_oracle: e non c'è senso che non parta in recovery, se non lo fa è venuta male l''installazione o il da ha errori
<jester-> il cd*
<willy_oracle> jester: con la modalità di ripristino parte delle schermate di codice e poi compare un "menù di ripristino" ma non faccio in tempo a selezionare niente perchè si blocca
<jester-> willy_oracle: appunto che non lo dovrebbe fare visto che la graifica non c'è
<willy_oracle> jester: ho provato con una montagna di cd. con l'alternate vado più avanti ma alla fine si blocca lo stesso
<bias> buona sera a tutti...posso chiedervi aiuto?
<jester-> willy_oracle: md5sum della iso lo hai controllato? il check del cd al menu è ok?
<jester-> !qualcuno | bias
<ubot-it> bias: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jester-> willy_oracle: oppure hai il disco ciucco
<willy_oracle> jester: ma ho provato a masterizzare su cd nuovi al minimo della velocità. non può essere ogni volta che il cd ha problemi
<jester-> willy_oracle: l'intallazione si ferma con qualche errore o va a buon fine
<bias> ok! allora entro nel gestore pacchetti e mi dice: errore E dpkg è stato interrotto per correggere il problrma è necessario eseguire " sudo dpkg-- configure-a" E:cache->open()failed, please repor
<jester-> bias: apri un terminale e dai come suggerito: sudo dpkg-- configure-a
<willy_oracle> jester: l'install con l'alternate è arrivata fino in fondo e sembra a posto, ma poi quando lo si fa partire si blocca, sia in modalità normale che di ripristino
<jester-> willy_oracle: se prima non controlli md5sum della iso e hai scaricato con errori sprechi cd e perdi solo tempo
<bias> chiedo scusa jester ma sono ingnorante in materia...aprire che terminale?
<jester-> bias: applicazioni/accessori
<jester-> bias:  il linux il terminale è basilare
<bias> e scrivo quello sudo dpkg ecc?
<jester-> yess
<bias> thank you molto gentile!
<jester-> bias: e qaundo a finito dai: sudo apt-get upgrade
<ildaniel_> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<bias> scusate ho un altro problema...non riesco piu a installare nulla
<jester-> bias: apri il terminale
<bias> aperto
<jester-> bias: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<jester-> dicci come va a finire
<jester-> bias: ti chiede la pass che non ved mentre la scrivi e dai enter
<bias> E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile) E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<bias> x me è arabo
<jester-> bias: chiudi software center
<bias> è chiuso
<jester-> rifai nel terminale, freccia su che ti ripesca gli ultimi comandi
<jester-> bias: se ancora non va riavvia
<bias> ora dice Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto E: Operazione apgrade non valida
<jester-> bias: upgrade e la prossima volta copia e incolla da qui al terminale
<jester-> sudo apt-get upgrade
<bias> jester è tornato come tutto come prima grazie! ma in pratica ke era successo?
<jester-> non aveva completato installazione o ugrade
<bias> e quindi non ti permette di installare altro? beh ti offrirei lo spritz!
<jester-> per cosi poco?
<bias> è per ricambiare! passi mai x padova?
<xiaoy> che sarebbe lo spritz?
<bias> prosecco acqua e campari!
<xiaoy> ah
<bias> beh vi saluto...e grazie ancora!
<Mary_> buonasera
<Mary_> qualcuno mi può dire per favore quale programma di scaricamento Torrent gira su Ubuntu 11.04?
<Steeler> Mary_, c'è nativamente trasmission.
<Mary_> Il nome del programma è Trasmission?
<Steeler> Mary_, si, lo trovi in MENU-APPLICAZIONI-INTERNET se hai gnome.
<Mary_> come faccio a capire se ho gnome? Scusami ma sono alle prime armi con Ubuntu
<Mary_> ok, ho gnome :)
<Mary_> se non lo trovo lo posso scaricare da un'altra parte?
<Devidino> Mary_,  c'è nativamente trasmissin se ti basta le funzionalità minimali
<Mary_> grazie Devidino e Steeler
<Devidino> Mary_,  Ubuntu , linux in generale non è come windows ha dei "server" chiamati repository che contengono tutto il software disponibile , puoi prenderli da li dovresti avere l'il software center
<Devidino> Mary_,  dal software centere installi e rimuovi tutto
<Devidino> !center
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'center'
<Devidino> !software
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'software'
<Mary_> grazie mille a tutti, siete stati preziosi. So dove tornare se ho un problema :) Buona serata a tutti
<Steeler> Mary_, trasmission funziona alla grande. per avviarlo puoi anche premere ALT+F2 scrivere Trasmissio e dare invio.
<Devidino> Steeler,  se ne è andata ha avuto fretta
<Steeler> Devidino, a si ok, cazzi suoi.
<Devidino> Steeler,  xd si era quello il senso della mia espressione un po meno diretta
<Steeler> Devidino, asadsadah
<greenrabbit> sera
<TheLemonM> CRISTO GESU SANTO
<TheLemonM> MI HA CANCELLATO TUTTO STO TROIONE DI XUBUNTU
<cristian_c> :O
<cristian_c> !maiuscolo
<ubot-it> Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<TheLemonM> tutta la cartella con mesi di lavoro
<Oui_Ubuntu> SIETE UNA MASSA DI LAMER MA COME FATE A SBAGLIARE IN QUEL MODO 0.O CHE BUG
<cristian_c> ma anche qui?
<realnot> gh
<cristian_c> l'hai fatto anche su #ubuntu e ti hanno cacciato
<Oui_Ubuntu> cristian 0.o
<Oui_Ubuntu> abbe bye bye
<Steeler> Anche qui ci sono i troller, non me l'aspettavo. ahaha
<cristian_c> qui non c'è bisogno di cacciare nessuno se ne vanno da soli
<cristian_c> poteva farci compagnia :')
<cristian_c> *:'(
<c0st4nt1n0> Salve
<c0st4nt1n0> Salve, sapete come posso far riconoscere l'iphone 4 s ubuntu 10.4 ?
<cristian_c> non so se sia possibile
<cristian_c> in che modo vorresti utilizzarlo
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> poi non so se la apple applica delle limitazioni per l'iphone
<c0st4nt1n0> riconoscerlo come una normale periferica di archiviazione...
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> in modalità archviazione di massa
<cristian_c> come una memoria
<c0st4nt1n0> si
<c0st4nt1n0> ora quando lo collego non da nessun segno.... si ricarica solamente...
<cristian_c> c0st4nt1n0, devi utilizzare ssh
<cristian_c> sembra sia l'unico modo per visualizzar ele cartelle
<cristian_c> *le
<cristian_c> *visualizzar
<c0st4nt1n0> ho provato ma non riesco a trovare un pacchetto da istallare con l'iphone....
<cristian_c> **visualizzare
<c0st4nt1n0> cmq grazie per la collaborazione cristian_c
<Carlin0> pe forza la apple mica fa roba per linux
<cristian_c> c0st4nt1n0, ma sei sicuro di quello che hai fatto?
<cristian_c> cosa intendi per 'provato'?
<cristian_c> Carlin0, penso che si possa fare, sempre che non ci siano limitazioni della apple
<Carlin0> si può fare .. ma non credo lo faccia la apple (intendevo questo)
<cristian_c> sai come sono fatti XD
<cristian_c> sì, certo
<c0st4nt1n0> ho istallato delle librerie ssh sull'iphone però poi me ne mancava una che no ntrovava....
<cristian_c> ma il punto è collegare il telefono a ubuntu
<c0st4nt1n0> cristian_c sai se c'è qualche driver-programma per riconoscerl osenza usare ssh ?
<cristian_c> non il viceversa
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> credo che l'unico modo per navigare nelle directory sia ssh
<Carlin0> l'aifone non ha il blutut ?
<cristian_c> openssh l'hai installato sull'iphone
<xanScale> ciao a tutti, qualcuno ha installato ubuntu su un ac100?
<cristian_c> Carlin0, credo tu abbia ragione nell'installare roba sul cellofono, non ci avevo pensato
<Carlin0> we raga però non siamo OT ?
<cristian_c> Carlin0, dipende se si tratta di applicazioni presenti nei repo
<Carlin0> !info aifone
<ubot-it> Package aifone does not exist in natty
<Carlin0> gh
<cristian_c> asd
<xanScale> cerco un aiuto per installa ubuntu su un ac100 (arm), nessuno è in grado?
<cristian_c> c0st4nt1n0, intanto se vuoi puoi spostarti in #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> xanScale, mi pare ci avessero provato
<cristian_c> *ci provarono
<xanScale> io l'ho fatto e ci sono riuscito
<cristian_c> scusate l'italiano
<cristian_c> e allora perché lo chiedi? XD
<xanScale> ma la cosa è un po sporca e volevo sapere se è possibile sistemarla
<Carlin0> xanScale, magari posta sul forum http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/board,61.0.html
<cristian_c> sì, mi pare che sul forum ci siano una sezione che comprende anche queste architetture
<xanScale> tipo ubuntu è installto su una SD e non sull'hdd interno
<cristian_c> ma arm è un'altra cosa
<cristian_c> non è sd XD
<c0st4nt1n0> cristian_c, ho un problema con la retroilluminazione del mio portatile, tu sapresti come risolvere? il modello: samsund r610
<c0st4nt1n0> graizew
<c0st4nt1n0> *grazie
<cristian_c> cambi spesso argomento
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> purtroppo no, ci dovrei capire su questa benedetta retroilluminazione
<c0st4nt1n0> per l'iphone istallo virtual box è metto itune ;)
<cristian_c> *ci vorrei capire qualcosa
<cristian_c> eh, se ti funziona bene...
<cristian_c> :D
<c0st4nt1n0> lol
<c0st4nt1n0> se mi funziona male istallo xp in dual boot... lol
<Carlin0> o su vbox
<c0st4nt1n0> wine non mi funziona ... senò emulavo itunes....
<cristian_c> puoi sempre dare uin'occhiatina sul sito di winehq
<cristian_c> *un'
<cristian_c> c0st4nt1n0, ah, non utilizzi normalmente il dualboot ? Xd
<cristian_c> *XD
<c0st4nt1n0> Prima si, ultimamente ho formattato è ho messo solo ubuntu... di windows mi serve solo adobe ps - itunes...
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> prima che si inGazzano
<c0st4nt1n0> cristiano_c, ho risolto con wine... però il problema è che linux non mi riconosce la periferica :) lol
<cristian_c> c0st4nt1n0, è vero, mi ero scordato che il supporto usb non è nativo
<cristian_c> nel senso che credo venga utilizzato un driver interno a wineùanche se non ho approfondito molto la cosa
<cristian_c> io avevo provato ad installare samsung pc studio
<cristian_c> ed avevo ricoscntrsto lo stesso problema
<cristian_c> *riscontrato
<krabador> !seen pace
<ubot-it> I have no seen command
<Carlin0> krabador, @seen
<Carlin0> @seen pace
<krabador> Carlin0, grazie :)
<Carlin0> non va ?
<krabador> @seen pace
<krabador> noù
<Carlin0> come non detto :P
<krabador> ho provato adesso
<Carlin0> forse manca un bot
<krabador> se gli utenti possono vedere il risultato del comando, allora non funziona neanche di la...
<Carlin0> il server dice che non lo vede da 2 anni
<Carlin0> Last seen  : Apr 18 09:17:20 2009 (2 years, 18 weeks, 4 days, 13:46:28 ago)
#ubuntu-it 2011-08-27
<Gabros> salve a tutti
<Gabros> qualcuno può dirmi se esiste un lettore multimediale che è in grado di fare tutto ottimamente per ubuntu?
<Gabros> le funzioni principali di cui ho bisogno sono le seguenti: catalogo multimediale, ricerca in automatico di testi/copertine cd, riproduzione di filmati in full hd)
<Gabros> (dimenticavo: deve anche essere in grado di farmi copiare un cd e importarlo sul catalogo multimediale e ovviamente cercarne in automatico copertine ecc..)
<drugantibus> buongiorno a tutti: o un portatili con lucid 10.04 e da un po' di mesi o un po' di problemi, è tutto molto rallentato...insomma volevo riformattare. quale è ad oggi la miglior versione di ubuntu.....qualcuno puo' dae
<drugantibus> darmi la sua opinione..?
<drugantibus> c'è qualcuno.........................????????
<Gabros> drugantibus secondo me la migliore è la 11.04
<drugantibus> cioè l'ultima...? avevo sentito dei pareri sfavorevoli.....
<drugantibus> te hai avuto modo di paragonarla a versioni precedenti...?
<drugantibus> potete aiutarmi.......?????
<drugantibus> scusate.............la miglior versione di ubuntu.....?????????
<Ab3L> drugantibus: pure secondo me la 11.04 è la migliore. però io sono passato da 8.04 a 10.04 (ma usata poco), infine ho formattato e ho messo la 11.04, versione gnome, prima, kubuntu ora.
<drugantibus> grazie ab3l....pete dirmi ache dove posso avere maggiori informazioni...???
<drugantibus> ..e qualison le differenze tra gnome e kubuntu..?
<Ab3L> drugantibus: penso che il grosso chock che c'è stato in 11.04 sia l'avvento di unity. infatti io avevo scelto di avviare non in unity, ma con gnome classico.
<Ab3L> kubuntu è diverso all'apparenza e devi reimparare i nomi dei programmi. io mi sono dato a kubuntu per esplorare nuovi sentieri (ma mi ci è voluto un po' per configurarmelo come volevo).
<Ab3L> drugantibus: se hai paura, fossi in te io metterei 11.04 e quando avvii scegli l'interfaccia "gnome classico" al momento del login.
<drugantibus> ...allora per ora rimango con gnome....mi devofare una lista dei programmi installati per riscaricarli nella nuova versione
<drugantibus> ...a proposito...come faccio a vedere tutti i programmi che sono attualmente installati..?
<Ab3L> drugantibus: penso che se non hai svuotato la cache di apt-get, si possa fare copiando i file. ma non so dove sono registrate le info. non posso aiutarti.
<drugantibus> ok....comunque grazie
<drugantibus> ...ma ti trovi bene con tutto...con la 11'04?
<Ab3L> drugantibus: credo che le info dei programmi installati si trovano in /var da qualche parte. ma non ne sono sicuro.
<Ab3L> drugantibus: sì. sempre trovato bene con la 11.04. altrimenti non la consiglierei.
<drugantibus> ok
<drugantibus> grazie
<drugantibus> speravo di avere anche altre opinioni....ma nn mi (caca) nessuno...:)....
<Ab3L> drugantibus: è mattino presto. prova piuttosto nel pomeriggio o la sera. la gente guarda di più il pc.
<Ab3L> ora saranno in giro a fare spesa :)
<drugantibus> ...già...:)
<Gabros> scusate, qualcuno ha idea di come si faccia a vedere che versione di firefox ho installata? (intendo vedere se è a 32 o 64bit)
<bobbybong> Gabros, se hai il sistema operativo a 64bit ti ha installato quella a 64bit
<Gabros> bobbybong, ti ringrazio....io adesso ho installato ubuntu tweaks
<Gabros> e sto per aggiungere le sorgenti del flash player a 64bit
<Gabros> per installarlo poi che devo fare?
<bobbybong> Gabros, io ho il 32bit e per avere flash c ho installato flashplugin-installer
<bobbybong> per il 64bit non ho idea se va bene
<bobbybong> Gabros, ubuntu tweak non è nei repo e non so se fa danni
<Gabros> bobbybong, dico, aggiungerei solamente le sorgenti...
<Gabros> e poi vorrei installare flash player a 64bit
<Gabros> come installo flash player  a 64bit?
<Gabros> (o conviene non installarlo direttamente)?
<bobbybong> se lo istalli da repo si aggiorna da solo
<bobbybong> hai provato sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<bobbybong> ?
<Gabros> ancora no, però vorrei essere certo che me lo installa a 64bit
<bobbybong> sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-installer
<Gabros> bene, mettendo questo, poi il plugin si aggiornerà da solo o devo sempre aggiungere le sorgenti?
<bobbybong> si
<bobbybong> hai aggiunto il ppa?
<Gabros> no..
<Gabros> volevo aggiungerlo da ubuntu tweaks..ma se dici che non è sicuro..
<Gabros> puoi darmi un ppa sicuro?
<Gabros> (o almeno dirmi dove trovarlo) grazie
<bobbybong> http://www.istitutomajorana.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1483&Itemid=69
<bobbybong> non dico che non è sicuro io non uso cose estranee di solito  se posso qui trovi le istruzioni
<Gabros> capisco, ti ringrazio, procedo
<Gabros> come far riconoscere un player mp3 ad exaile?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<ZaaMmY> ciao jester-
<jester-> cià ZaaMmY
<ZaaMmY> sto cercando di risolvere un problema assurdo
<ZaaMmY> ho installato alsadriver l'ultimo come se fossi su mac
<ZaaMmY> senza intoppi l'ho installato fino all'ultimo passaggio
<Gabros> come far riconoscere un player mp3 ad exaile?
<jester-> ZaaMmY: che centra il mac
<ZaaMmY> nient mi son confugso
<ZaaMmY> confuso
<ZaaMmY> ho scrollato giu nella pagina e avevo battuto ciglio in quel frangente
<ZaaMmY> e non me ne sono accorto
<ZaaMmY> fino al giorno dopo cioe poco fa
<ZaaMmY> LOL
<ZaaMmY> ma ora sto reinstallando e vedo che c'è poca  differenza
<ZaaMmY> VIA VT1708B 8-Ch questo è quello che ho
<Guest98501> c'è qualche studente che fa informatica? (all'uni)
<ZaaMmY> no
<ZaaMmY> io no
<lcptr> ciao, ho un problema con il microfono, produce un costante e fastidioso rumore di sottofondo
<ZaaMmY> jester-: scusa ma mi serve proprio una mano per installare tutto il driver daccapo... ora come ora ubuntu non mi riconosce nemmeno la scheda audio
<ZaaMmY> sto inguaiatissimo
<jester-> ZaaMmY: driver di cosa
<ZaaMmY> VIA VT1708B 8-Ch
<jester-> ZaaMmY: a capire cosa sia e cosa hai fatto
<ZaaMmY> non ricordo bene
<ZaaMmY> ho seguito una guida ieri
<lcptr> praticamente è talmente alto il disturbo che mi manda il livello del segnale al 100ùù5 anche tenendo il volume dell mic molto basso
<jester-> ZaaMmY: reinstalla sopra senza fomrattare a pace
<ZaaMmY> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<lcptr> 100%
<ZaaMmY> questa
<ZaaMmY> nooooo jester- ci ho provato
<ZaaMmY> non riesco
<jester-> lcptr: prova ad abbassare il volume del mic in impostazioni audio canale in
<jester-> ZaaMmY: vieni qui da live  che ti seguo
<lcptr> jester-, solo impostandolo a zero non da disturbo
<jester-> lcptr: altro mic?
<ZaaMmY> ssammyy@sammy:~$ cat /proc/asound/card0/codec*
<ZaaMmY> cat: /proc/asound/card0/codec*: File o directory non esistente
<ZaaMmY> ssammyy@sammy:~$ cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec
<ZaaMmY> cat: /proc/asound/card0/codec*: File o directory non esistente
<lcptr> jester-, quello della cam me se voglio utilizzare cuffi con mic sono fregato
<Gabros> lcptr, dai da terminale alsamixer e vedi di capire come sono combinati i volumi
<jester-> ZaaMmY: se vuoi reinstallare senza perere dati ti seguo altrimenti sei OT
<lcptr> ok
<jester-> lcptr: oppure installa gnome-alsamixer che è piu umano
<Gabros> ahah, io lo comprendo :P
<lcptr> jester-, va bene anche alsamixer grazie
<SaaMmY> sto mettendo la live in penna
<SaaMmY> arrivo jester-
<lcptr> jester-, nada, ho provato a giocare un pochino con i livelli ma il disturbo rimane realtek alc262
<cristian_c> enzotib, ciao, ho scoperto che la pendrive logga su syslog
<jester-> lcptr: non hai un altro microfono da provare?
<jester-> che se quello è ciucco non c'è rimedio
<lcptr> jester-, io posso staccare anche tutto, casse e mic ma il disturbo ce comunque lo cedo dai livelli nelle impostazioni audio
<ZaaMmY> jester- ciao
<ZaaMmY> eccomi da live
<cristian_c> lcptr, forse ho perso un bel po' di discussione, ma hai provato a vedere in alsa.conf se per il tuo chip ci sono altri model disponibili ?
<lcptr> lo vedo
<jester-> ZaaMmY: metti nel paste sudo fdisk -l
<lcptr> cristian_c, no, non saprei neppure come fare
<cristian_c> !alsa
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'alsa'
<cristian_c> !audio
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio e http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio
<ZaaMmY> http://paste.ubuntu.com/675853/
<lcptr> io vedo che anche con mic scollegato il livello del segnale è sempre in movimento oltre il 100%
<jester-> ZaaMmY: ma è dentro a winzoz l'installazione?
<ZaaMmY> di ubuntu
<ZaaMmY> si purtroppo
<jester-> ZaaMmY: allora da live non si puo fare niente
<ZaaMmY> e quindi ora+
<ZaaMmY> ?
<jester-> ZaaMmY: dentro a winzoz va bene per provare, poi se uno decide di continuare la installa su partizione
<ZaaMmY> come si fa
<ZaaMmY> a far passare da winxox a partizione
<jester-> li dentro si sminchia ogni 2 x 3
<ZaaMmY> mado nooooo
<ZaaMmY> tutto daccapo
<ZaaMmY> si ma il problema e un altro
<jester-> ZaaMmY: la disinstalli poi riduci una partizione e si mette li sopra
<ZaaMmY> non riesco a installare xubuntu normalmente
<ZaaMmY> solo cosi son riuscito
<jester-> ZaaMmY: cosa hai nel secondo disco in fat
<ZaaMmY> ubuntu [ in sda3
<ZaaMmY> in sda2 tengo tutti i file salvati
<jester-> ZaaMmY: che c'è in sda3?
<ZaaMmY> ce xubuntu
<ZaaMmY> non ubuntu
<ZaaMmY> xubuntu
<ZaaMmY> ops sbagliato
<jester-> ZaaMmY: ma se è in ntfs come casso fai ad avere xubuntu
<ZaaMmY> ora ho controllato
<jester-> ZaaMmY: non vedo nessun fyle system linux
<ZaaMmY> sda4
<ZaaMmY> cmq sta li dentro
<jester-> ZaaMmY: solo xubuntu o un  xp con installato ubuntu sta in sda4
<ZaaMmY> si ok
<jester-> ok cosa
<ZaaMmY> ci sto anche tanto ho la lista dei packages salvata
<ZaaMmY> quindi devo solo reinstallare xubuntu ma per farlo mi guidi?
<jester-> ZaaMmY: quanto è grande sda4
<ZaaMmY> non capisco perche non riesco
<ZaaMmY> sda4 e 40 g
<ZaaMmY> e abbastanza
<jester-> ZaaMmY: quanta ram hai
<ZaaMmY> 2 g
<ZaaMmY> tranqui tranqui
<jester-> ok allora non facciamo la swap
<ZaaMmY> tutto hardware soddisfacente
<ZaaMmY> sisi
<jester-> che se no viene un casino
<ZaaMmY> lo so
<ZaaMmY> ma il problema non e quello
<jester-> ZaaMmY: allora vai in installa ubuntu e arriva al partizionamento
<ZaaMmY> dai ora vengo col netbook vicino mentre provo a reinstallare xubuntu
<xiaoy> i gliela farei fare da gparted in live
<jester-> ZaaMmY:  rimani in chan comunque
<xiaoy> *io
<jester-> xiaoy: non facciamo casino che tanto con 2 di ram la swap serve a una sega
<xiaoy> :)
<SaaMmY> allora
<SaaMmY> jester-
<SaaMmY> guarda che ti dico
<jester-> SaaMmY:  allora vai in installa ubuntu e arriva al partizionamento
<SaaMmY> io ho una partizione da poco piu di 20 giga con windows 7 inutilizzato e inutilizzabile
<SaaMmY> lo voglio sostituire con xubuntu
<jester-> SaaMmY: scegli la partizione
<SaaMmY> sostituisco windows 7
<SaaMmY> asp
<jester-> SaaMmY: su dove sta win7
<xiaoy> SaaMmY, perché xubuntu e non ubuntu?
<SaaMmY> è su dev/sda1
<jester-> xiaoy: perché a lui piace rossa e a te binonda
<SaaMmY> xubuntu è preferibile da me
<jester-> bionda*
<xiaoy> jester-, era che xubuntu non è poi tanto userfriendly
<SaaMmY> veramente a me piacciono le more
<jester-> SaaMmY:  poi hai altro winzoz?
<SaaMmY> si ma winxp è sacro
<SaaMmY> è su dev sda 3
<SaaMmY> è quello da 39 gb
<jester-> SaaMmY: mi sa che seghiamo sda1 no nparte piu nemmeno xp
<SaaMmY> la partizione piu piccola da 21 g
<SaaMmY> è quella con win7
<jester-> i file di avvio win li mette nella prima partizione e segarla vuol dire segare tutto
<SaaMmY> ma quando mai
<SaaMmY> jester- tranqui
<SaaMmY> il grub fa tutto
<jester-> SaaMmY: va bè cassi tuoi nè
<xiaoy> XD
<SaaMmY> ne ho fatte di queste cose
<jester-> SaaMmY: va in intallazione e arriva al partizionamento
<SaaMmY> però non capisco perche a un certo punto non riesco a installare xubuntu
<SaaMmY> uso ext4
<xiaoy> perché non formatti con un filesistem dove pui ospitare linux...ehh
<jester-> SaaMmY: non divagare
<jester-> SaaMmY: quando sei alla scelta partizionamento fischia
<SaaMmY> allora
 * xiaoy fa notare filesistem scritto volutamente senza "y"
<SaaMmY> il problema ora ricordo si è sempre presentato quando si trattava di fare apt
<jester-> SaaMmY: madu
<SaaMmY> o devo masterizzare un cd per forza
<jester-> SaaMmY: e perchè mai , vai avanti
<jester-> SaaMmY: si intende che installi 11.o4 che è la 11.10 che si impinata se non c'è il cd
<xiaoy> sammy è andato
<jester-> mah
<cristian_c> jester-, capita spesso
<cristian_c> :D
<jester-> e non la conta mai giusta
<jester-> è la alpha di oneirc che da usb si impianta cercando il cd
<lcptr> ho provato a cercare in giro ma non riesco a trovare una soluzione però ho visto che non è un problema isolato quello del noise con la realtek alc262
<cristian_c> lcptr, hai seguito le guide sul wiki ?
<lcptr> cristian_c, ora vedo
<xiaoy> sammy deve avere qualche problema con l'installazione
<jester-> chiede ma poi se ne va a diporto per i cavoli suoi
<xiaoy> jester-, credo non riesca a loggarsi in irc
<lcptr> stò seguendo le indicazioni m /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf risulta inesistente
<jester-> ha due pc
<cristian_c> lcptr, dammi un attimo il link della guida che controllo
<lcptr> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/HdaIntel
<jester->  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf c'è eccome
<Trim> Ciao a tutti
<jester-> cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<cristian_c> lcptr, ls /etc/modprobe
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<jester-> cristian_c: sarebbe ls /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<jester-> cristian_c: sarebbe ls /etc/modprobe.d/  li vedi tutti
<cristian_c> sì
<lcptr> asp che controllo
<lcptr> ok ok risolto mi digitato sbagliato
<cristian_c> non ho capit nulla
<cristian_c> :O
<lcptr> cristian_c, avevo digitato sbagliato e mi dava file inesistente, comunque il modello della scheda alsa mi dice essere 262 ma io trovo una compatibilità più vicina al modello di pc con la 260 dc7600 il pc è dc7700
<cristian_c> lcptr, puoi postare l'elenco dei modelli per il tuo chip?
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> su pastebin ovviamente
<lcptr> cristian_c, certo ti posto sia il 260 che il 262 che è il mio tieni conto che il pc è compaq dc7700
<lcptr> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/675871/
<SaaMmY> hey
<SaaMmY> jester-: ci sei?
<jester-> SaaMmY: eh
<SaaMmY> sto tentando di avviare la live di xubuntu da cd
<SaaMmY> ho masterizzato un cd
<cristian_c> lcptr, hai provato sia con basic che con auto ?
<SaaMmY> mi compare un errore durante l'avvio della live
<jester-> lcptr: devi provare tutte le opzioni, una per  una; della alc260
<SaaMmY> dopo aver selezionato la lingua
<cristian_c> jester-, sì, ma i modelli elencati sono tutt'altro che compaq
<SaaMmY> dice che non riesce a leggere /etc/fstab
<jester-> cristian_c: e che centra. visto che compaq non c'è li prova e vede
<SaaMmY> cioè dice che non ci riesce perche non ce
<lcptr> cristian_c, la mia è 262 però anche se quella più vicina alla mia come modello di pc mi pare hp-dc7600 nella 260
<cristian_c> infatti di solito si prova basic e auto in mancanza di alternative generiche
<jester-> SaaMmY: ma da prova ubuntu?
<SaaMmY> non mounta
<SaaMmY> sto avviando la prova
<SaaMmY> esattamente
<jester-> SaaMmY: iso con errori o cd masterizato male
<lcptr> vabbe le provo dai....vediamo un pò
<lcptr> cristian_c, quando ricarico alsa mi dice questo Warning: Processes using sound devices: 4988(pulseaudio)
<lcptr> riavvio perché non mi ricarica il sistema audio
<lcptr> per ora ci rinuncio
<lcptr> ciao
<lcptr> grazie comunque
<nicotano> salve
<Mealts> Salve a tutti, come posso vedere la memoria della mia scheda grafica?
<NightSilent> Salve, come si fa a cercare un determinato processo il comando top? Grazie
<mapreri> se devi cercare il pid di un processo usa il comando "ps -ef | grep <nomeprocesso>
<NightSilent> mapreri: Grazie XD
<filtro> salve a tutti ragazzi
<filtro> qual'è il comando per il replace dell xfce, non me lo ricordo
<enzotib> filtro: eh?
<filtro> xfwm4 --replace può essere?
<enzotib> filtro: vuoi sostituire il window manager attuale?
<SaaMmY> se vuoi sostituire il window manager in xubuntu
<SaaMmY> io ho xubuntu
<SaaMmY> vai su asp
<SaaMmY> ora rivedo
<filtro> no mi sono scomparsi i contorni delle finestre (le cornici9
<filtro>  e devo ripristinarle
<SaaMmY> in xfce4-settings-manager -> applicazioni preferite
<SaaMmY> i contorni delle finestre allora sono i window decorator
<SaaMmY> succedeva a me soprattutto quando usavo compiz
<SaaMmY> allora in terminale gtk-window-decorator --replace
<SaaMmY> o se no sudo apt-get install metacity && metacity --replace
<filtro> xf
<filtro> non va
<enzotib> SaaMmY: perché gli hai fatto installare metacity?
<enzotib> ecco, meglio
<jennie> ciao
<Guest30530> c'è qualcuno a cui posso chiedere una cosa?
<enzotib> !qualcuno | Guest30530
<ubot-it> Guest30530: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Guest30530> ok scusa :) allora vi spiego: ho ubunt 10.10, sono entrata nella gestione utenti e io pensavo solo di cambiare il nome della cartella HOME, invece me ne ha creata una uguale accanto....
<Guest30530> ora voglio cancellarla ma non me la fa spostare nel cestino
<enzotib> Guest30530: cosa vuoi cancellare?
<enzotib> la vecchia o la nuova?
<Guest30530> questa cartella che ho creato in più io...
<Guest30530> la nuova
<enzotib> Guest30530: ma hai rimesso a posto l'impostazione dell'utente?
<enzotib> cioè, cos'è impostato come HOME in gestione utenti?
<Guest30530> ho visto è rimasto tutto uguale... fammi rivedere va'...
<Guest30530> si come home è rimasta la vecchia
<enzotib> Guest30530: la nuova cerchi di cancellarla da nautilus o da terminale?
<motz> salve
<Guest30530> cerco di cancellarla con il tasto destro ma "sposta nel cestino" non me lo evidenzia... neanche se la trascino
<motz> a volte accendo il mio portatile lenovo b560 con ubuntu 10 e accade che la freccia del mouse non si muova e che la tastiera non funzioni. Come mai e come risolvere la cosa?
<enzotib> Guest30530: quindi in nautilus. E' l'utente con cui sei loggato, oppure un altro
<Guest30530> no ci sono solo io da utente
<enzotib> Guest30530: e ti sei loggato con la nuova home?
<Guest30530> no
<Guest30530> come "casetta" è rimasta la vecchia
<enzotib> Guest30530: ok, apri un terminale e facciamo qualche controllo
<Guest30530> cioè? scusa eh mi hanno messo ieri questo sistema operativo e vengo da windows... per me è tutto nuovo...
<enzotib> Guest30530: dal menu Applicazioni->Accessori->Terminale
<SaaMmY> filtro tutto bene?
<Guest30530> ok ora? c'è tutta una schermata nera
<Guest30530> ma non ti posso parlare in privato?
<enzotib> Guest30530: no, questa è una chat pubblica
<enzotib> Guest30530: scrivi echo $HOME, premi invio e dimmi cosa esce
<Guest30530> ah ok
<motz> a volte accendo il mio portatile lenovo b560 con ubuntu 10 e accade che la freccia del mouse non si muova e che la tastiera non funzioni. Come mai e come risolvere la cosa?
<Guest30530>    /home/ilaria     io quella nuova l'ho chiamata Ilaria
<Guest30530> con la I maiuscola
<enzotib> Guest30530: ls -l /home
<enzotib> dai ques'altro comando
<Guest30530>    totale 8 drwxr-xr-x 46 ilaria ilaria 4096 2011-08-27 14:23 ilaria drwxr-xr-x 37 ilaria ilaria 4096 2011-08-27 14:23 Ilaria
<enzotib> Guest30530: meglio se metti su pastebin, che non si capisce niente
<enzotib> !pastebin | Guest30530
<ubot-it> Guest30530: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest30530>    Comando "totale" non trovato. Forse si intendeva:  Comando "total" dal pacchetto "radiance" (universe) totale: comando non trovato
<Guest30530> si ora faccio pastebin... asp che devo capire come si fa...
<enzotib> Guest30530: basta che leggi le istruzioni riportate poco sopra, è facile
<Guest30530> si..
<motz> a volte accendo il mio portatile lenovo b560 con ubuntu 10 e accade che la freccia del mouse non si muova e che la tastiera non funzioni. Come mai e come risolvere la cosa?
<Guest30530> 1 2 3  	  Comando "totale" non trovato. Forse si intendeva:  Comando "total" dal pacchetto "radiance" (universe) totale: comando non trovato
<Guest30530> meglio così?
<enzotib> Guest30530: ma che stai facendo? il comando da eseguire è "ls -l /home"
<enzotib> e l'output lo devi copiare sul sito di pastebin
<enzotib> e incollare qui solo l'indirizzo della pagina web
<Guest30530> ahhhhhh okkkkk
<enzotib> significa che non hai letto le istruzioni :)
<Guest30530> http://paste.ubuntu.com/675925/
<Guest30530> così?
<enzotib> Guest30530: perfetto
<Guest30530> ohhhhhh :)
<enzotib> Guest30530: rm -rf /home/Ilaria (attento a mettere le maiuscole/minuscole giuste, se fai cut & paste è meglio)
<Guest30530> si si copio e incollo
<Guest30530> dice permesso negato
<SaaMmY> sudo
<enzotib> SaaMmY: per cortesia
<enzotib> SaaMmY: non intervenire
<SaaMmY> no dico io sudo
<Guest30530> io pure sudo :)
<enzotib> Guest30530: id
<SaaMmY> alcune persone non sudano
<enzotib> Guest30530: cioè, scrivi "id" e premi invio
<Guest30530> http://paste.ubuntu.com/675927/
<enzotib> Guest30530: anzi no, ha ragione SaaMmY: scrivi: sudo rm -rf /home/Ilaria
<Guest30530> mi ha chiesto la password che gli ho messo ma non mi ha scritto nulla
<enzotib> Guest30530: buon segno, la vituperata directory dovrebbe essere scomparsa
<Guest30530> uhhhhhhhh sii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Guest30530> :D
<Guest30530> sei un grande!! scusate ma mi hanno messo ieri ubuntu e sono negata... spero di non fare altri casini....
<enzotib> Guest30530: appunto, non modificare cose che non sai
<enzotib> magari vieni a chiedere prima qui
<Guest30530> ma hai tempo? ti volevo chiedere una cosa che anche il mio amico che mi ha installato ubunto ieri non è riuscito a fare... però è complicata misa.... lui ci ha perso tutto il pomeriggio.... e ancora niente
<enzotib> Guest30530: dipende, tu chiedi. Se non so rispondere io, potrebbe farlo qualcun altro
<Guest30530> vi spiego: io ho una stampante brother dcp 145c, abbiamo scaricato i driver dal sito ufficiale sia per la stampante sia per lo scanner
<Guest30530> la stampante funziona, lo scanner no; calcola che abbiamo letto anche sul forum della comunità ubuntu.it ma niente...
<motz> a volte accendo il mio portatile lenovo b560 con ubuntu 10 e accade che la freccia del mouse non si muova e che la tastiera non funzioni. Come mai e come risolvere la cosa?
<enzotib> Guest30530: mi spiace, non so niente di scanner
<Guest30530> grazie mille comunque, aspetterò lunedì che rientra in ufficio e si collega con il pc mio
<Guest30530> grazie veramente
<Gabros> Scusate, piccola urgenza
<Gabros> ho attivato desktop cubico
<Gabros> ma appena l'ho attivato sono scomparse le opzioni per chiudere, ingradire, minimizzare le finestre..
<Gabros> tutta la parte superiore delle finestre insomma..
<Gabros> che fare?
<enzotib> Gabros: in unity?
<Gabros> no, ho 11.04 si, ma con ubuntu classico
<enzotib> Gabros: classico con effetti?
<Gabros> si
<enzotib> Gabros: hai un terminale aperto, oppure puoi aprirlo?
<Gabros> si posso
<enzotib> Gabros: ok, scrivi: nohup compiz --replace &
<power79> ciao a tutti
<power79> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<enzotib> !qualcuno | power79
<ubot-it> power79: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<power79> ho un problema con l'avvio da usb di ubuntu mini.iso
<Gabros> fatto
<Gabros> ma non funziona niente
<Gabros> lo stesso
<power79> il pc proprio non si avvia da usb
<enzotib> Gabros: prova a togliere la modifica che hai fatto col cubbo
<enzotib> power79: come hai messo la ISO su usb?
<Gabros> già fatto
<Gabros> ma nn torna come prima
<power79> con unetbootin
<enzotib> Gabros: metacity --reaplce & disown
<enzotib> Gabros: così togliamo gli effetti, e poi cerchiamo di risolvere
<power79> vorrei istallarlo su un netbook eeepc asus ma non mi vede il pen drive all'avvio...
<enzotib> power79: dei impostare il bios, l'hai fatto?
<enzotib> Gabros: ho sbagliato a scrivere, era: metacity --replace & disown
<Gabros> e con quel comando che ho combinato allora?
<power79> si, su "removable dev" ma niente
<enzotib> power79: con eeepc ci ho sbattuto anch'io, non devi mettere su removable device
<power79> enzotib: e cosa?
<Gabros> enzotib: e con quel comando che ho combinato allora?
<enzotib> power79: se avvii con la pendrive inserita, e vai nel bios, trovi la pendrive tra gli hard-disks, e scegli di avviare dalla penna
<ZaulxI> ciao a tutti
<power79> ciao
<enzotib> power79: cioè dall'HD che corrisponde alla penna
<enzotib> Gabros: niente, si vedono le decorazioni delle finestre ora?
<power79> ok!!! ci ho provato adesso e l'ha vista
<power79> adesso procedo all'istallazione... speriamo vada bene! grazie
<enzotib> prego
<Gabros> enzotib: si, ma sono spariti tutti gli effetti grafici
<enzotib> Gabros: find ~ -iname '*compiz*'
<enzotib> Gabros: metti l'output su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | Gabros
<ubot-it> Gabros: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Gabros> non sono registrato te lo mando in privato
<ZaulxI> ho appena installato webcam chesse su ubuntu 11.04 e non sempre in esecuzione funziona. C'è qualche aggiornamento da fare o modificare parametri?... tkns
<Gabros> enzotib: guarda in privato
<enzotib> Gabros: ho il privato bloccato per i non registrati
<enzotib> Gabros: puoi mettere il link anche qui, non credo ci sia qualcosa di compromettente
<enzotib> Gabros: non serve essere registrati per mettere roba su pastebin
<Gabros> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/675948/
<enzotib> ARGHHH!!
<enzotib> ubuntu-tweak!
<Gabros> enzotib: che devo fare?
<enzotib> Gabros: ma hai installato altre schifezze oltre a ubuntu-tweak?
<enzotib> qualche ppa per compiz?
<Gabros> no
<Gabros> ppa per compiz no, però ho installato compiz da ubuntu tweak
<Gabros> in questo momento mi servirebbe capire come risolvere questo casino :)
<enzotib> Gabros: senti, io dovrei dirti che, avendo messo cose fuori dai repo ufficiali, non c'è supporto
<enzotib> Gabros: ma se vuoi proviamo ad azzerare compiz, però non rispondo di quello che può succedere
<Gabros> aspetta aspetta ma non c'è modo di reimpostare tutto?
<Gabros> un comando con nautilus
<Gabros> un reset..
<enzotib> Gabros: allora, chiarisco ancora una volta che "ubuntu-tweaks" non è nei repo, e quindi non so cosa fa e cosa fare per reimpostarlo
<enzotib> (ne tantomeno lo voglio sapere)
<Gabros> si, però io ho solo installato compiz...il problema lo da compiz non ubuntu tweack
<Gabros> e il problema è nato appena ho attivato desktop cubico
<enzotib> Gabros: forse non mi spiego: io posso provare a resettare compiz, ma dato che c'è ubuntu-tweak di mezzo, come mostra l'output che mi hai dato, non sono sicuro che funzioni
<enzotib> Gabros: se ti va bene, ok, altrimenti aspetti che ti aiuti qualcun altro
<Gabros> ok proviamo
<enzotib> Gabros: cd; rm -rf .gconf/apps/compiz-1 .config/compiz-1 .cache/compizconfig-1 .compiz
<Gabros> enzotib: oppure proviamo a disinstallare sia ubuntu tweak che compiz?
<enzotib> Gabros: prova prima questo, tanto sono dir che vengono ricreate se non ci sono
<Gabros> enzotib: fatto, ora sono senz
<Gabros> senza effetti grafici
<enzotib> Gabros: hai riavviato la sessione?
<Gabros> si
<enzotib> hai messo Ubuntu classico
<Gabros> si
<enzotib> Gabros: compiz --replace & disown
<Gabros> ottimo
<Gabros> effetti tornati grazie:)
<enzotib> ok
<Gabros> ora...per avere il desktop cubico che devo fare?
<enzotib> Gabros: per sicurezza, prova a riavviare ancora la sessione
<enzotib> Gabros: so niente del cubbbbo
<Gabros> ok
 * nicotano saluta
<dem> dove trovo  aMSN   in ubuntu     11.04 - the Natty Narwhal    ?
<nicotano> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Amsn
<dem> grazie
<nicotano> :)
<dem> dalle guida non riesco a trovare/capire  aMSN,  chi mi da il link specifico ?
<nicotano> dem, apri software center lo trovi lì
<dem> riprovo
<dem> nicotamo,  ok trovato  grazie
<nicotano> bon
<Gabros> qualcuno è in grado di dirmi come si sincronizza la musica banshee di banshee con il lettore mp3?
<Gabros> (mi fa sincronizzzare solo tutto il catalogo
<Gabros> io ne voglio mettere solo alcune....
<cristian_c> enzotib, ciao, posso farti una domanda?
<enzotib> cristian_c: sì
<cristian_c> enzotib, grazie
<cristian_c> enzotib, ho provato a inserire la pendrive e logga su syslog
<cristian_c> enzotib, come mai questo non succede per gli eventi acpi del pc?
<enzotib> cristian_c: ok, quindi il problema è di acpi
<cristian_c> enzotib, e poi non sono sicuro che abbia loggato l'evento acpi della pendrive, magari ha loggato altri eventi della pendrive
<enzotib> cristian_c: ma infatti quello dicevo, avevo suggerito la pendrive perché era facila da fare, era una verifica che il logger funziona con altri eventi, quindi non è un problema del logger
<cristian_c> enzotib, ok
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> enzotib, ho dato un altro comando
<Gabros> qualcuno usa mp3 player su banshee^
<Gabros> ?
<cristian_c> enzotib, grep -ir "acpi" /var/log | less
<enzotib> cristian_c: ok
<cristian_c> enzotib, che mi aveva restituito un output chilometrico
<cristian_c> quiindi non conviene leggerlo
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> *quindi
<cristian_c> enzotib, quindi mi era stata consigliata questa guida sul wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<cristian_c> enzotib, però io non ho problemi al boot
<cristian_c> e devo prima verificare l'esistenza di un bug
<cristian_c> prima di segnalare
<cristian_c> enzotib, quindi potrebbe essere che il driver acer-wmi impedisca il log di acpi sui file di log
<enzotib> cristian_c: non so
<cristian_c> enzotib, al massimo posso controllare la documentazione di acer-wmi
<cristian_c> non riesco a capire una cosa
<cristian_c> oltre a keytouch anche le scorciatoie impostabili in Impostazioni->Tastiera
<cristian_c> presentano lo stesso problema
<cristian_c> cioè se aggiungo una nuova scorciatoia
<cristian_c> e ad esempio come comando metto evolution
<cristian_c> e poi il sistema aspetta che schiaccio il tasto
<cristian_c> questo tasto viene riconosciuto correttamente come XF86Mail
<cristian_c> ma poi se vado a testarlo continua a far andare il pc in standby
<cristian_c> se premo il tasto
<cristian_c> non riesco davvero a capire questo comportamento
<cristian_c> qualcuno ha delle idee?
<weltall> cristian_c,
<weltall> è un baco di ubuntu
<cristian_c> coè?
<weltall> cioè le scorciatoie a mail e browser non funzionano correttamente
<weltall> ! bug 777644
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 777644 in gnome-settings-daemon "keyboard shortcuts for email and browser pass spurious arguments to the applications" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/777644
<weltall> vediamo se funge
<cristian_c> weltall, quindi il problema non è la mia tastiera?
<weltall> il fatto che firefox si apra con http://392381093810/ o altri numeri random
<cristian_c> weltall, ma io sono su maverick
<weltall> e evolution non si apra interamente
<weltall> ah niente allora questo è solo natty+
<cristian_c> più che altro non si apre proprio
<cristian_c> va in stand-by
<cristian_c> e non ne capisco il motivo
<deme> qual'è  il miglior softwar per la messaggistica/chat,   che supporta meglio la web cam in ubuntu 11.4 ?  tenedo presente che i miei contatti dall'altra parte usano live messengers
<Steeler> deme, forse skype.
<deme> aMSN, supporta bene la web cam?
<cristian_c> Steeler, anche le scorciatoie da astiera danno lo stesso problema
<Steeler> deme, assolutamente no.
<deme> ah
<Steeler> cristian_c, che problema ?
<cristian_c> Steeler, che il tato mail ad esempio mi apre lo stand-by
<deme> in alternativa a skype?
<cristian_c> *tasto
<Steeler> deme prova empathy.
<Steeler> cristian_c, cioè quando metti il tasto x mail ti mette il pc in standby ?
<cristian_c> Steeler, quando lo premo
<cristian_c> con la scorciatoia già creata
<deme> empathy  supporta la web cam?
<Steeler> deme si video e audio.
<deme> ok
<Steeler> cristian_c, ma l'hai messo su un tasto speciale o su un tasto normale?
<cristian_c> sul tasto giusto, Steeler
<deme> e con empathy , posso aggiungere i miei contatti live messengers?
<Steeler> cristian_c, qundi il tasto speciale?
<cristian_c> sì
<Steeler> deme con empathy puoi acciungere i contatti di ogni cristo di cosa.
<deme> ok, grazie
<Steeler> cristian_c, ma ti serve per far partire Evolution ?
<cristian_c> sì
<Steeler> cristian_c, potresti programmare anche un fasto F per lanciare Evolution
<cristian_c> ma il tasto f mi srve per scrivere la f
<cristian_c> ppure se è un tasto da f1 a f12
<cristian_c> li utilizzo già
<cristian_c> quelli funzionano
<Steeler> cristian_c, hai gia i tasti da F1 a F12 programmati ?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> credo prprio di sì
<cristian_c> mi ricordo li provai
<cristian_c> ma perché me lo chiedi?
<Steeler> cristian_c, provali, vedi cosa ti si apre.
<Gabros> scusate, ho fatto un papocchio, come resetto tutte le impostazioni di ubuntu?
<Gabros> intendo pannelli e robe varie
<cristian_c> Steeler, funzionano
<cristian_c> con evolution
<cristian_c> ?
<Steeler> cristian_c, si, vedi qual'è il comando per lanciarlo e lo scrivi per uno dei fasti  F
<cristian_c> ho provato adesso comunque
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Steeler, alla fine funziona
<cristian_c> boh
<deme> per web cam con  empathy,  installo prima ? il softwar della web cam?
<power79> ciao a tutti
<power79> enzotib: ho montato l'immagine di xubuntu su usb
<power79> e sono riuscito a farla avviare+
<power79> ma non riesco a capire dove lo installa
<power79> se su usb o hdd
<power79> e quando riavvio senza usb resta lo schermo nero
<power79> e non succede niente...
<enzotib> power79: su usb non è possibile, se c'è solo quella di boot
<power79> poi provo ad installare a linea di comando (minimal)
<power79> ma scarica un sacco di pacchetti da internet
<power79> è normale?
<enzotib> power79: e certo, la iso è minimal proprio perché la roba la prende da internet
<power79> scusa
<SaaMmY> jester- sto reinstallando xubuntu XD sto per impazzire ho persino cancellato la cartella etc per sbaglio prima XD
<power79> forse non mi sono spiegato bene
<power79> la iso è xubuntu completa 650MB circa
<jester-> SaaMmY: se te ne vai  a diporto per i cassi tuoi è normale
<power79> e il tipo di installazione che faccio a riga di comando
<enzotib> power79: cioè è la alternate?
<power79> si
<power79> adesso ho scaricato Ubuntu 11.04
<power79> vorrei provare questa...
<xubuntu_help> chi mi dà una mano per xubuntu
<xubuntu_help> per favore...
<power79> enzotib: quando monto l'immagine su usb unetbootin mi chiede quanto spazio deve preservare per i riavvi... che vuol dire?
<enzotib> power79: se vuoi usare la pendrive da live e salvare eventuali modifiche
<enzotib> power79: se vuoi solo installare, la persistenza non ti serve
<jester-> xubuntu_help: sei sempre SaaMmY ?
<power79> capito...
<xubuntu_help> no
<xubuntu_help> sono nuovo qui
<SaaMmY1> ma se io copiassi tutte le cartelle nella mia home nel xubuntu clonato nel pc fisso funzionerebbero tutte le configurazioni jester-
<jester-> o c'è giornata dedicata a intallatori folli
<power79> enzotib: cosa mi consigli? vorrei installare un SO più leggero possibile sull eeepc
<jester-> SaaMmY: se seguiresti passo passo faresti una installazione normale in 15 minuti
<enzotib> power79: ho installato Ubuntu 11.04 sull'eeepc di mia moglie, e funziona bene
<power79> con usb?
<jester-> su eeepc è nu babbà
<xubuntu_help> a chi mi posso rivolgere?
<xubuntu_help> o scrivo qui in pubblica?
<jester-> xubuntu_help: a tutti, descrivi il problema che se anche ti come SaaMmY non te ne vai a diporto qualcuno ti aiuta
<enzotib> power79: eccerto con usb, non ce l'ha il cdrom
<SaaMmY> power79 tra i migliori hai xubuntu ma su un eeepc sconsigliato... semmai prova con multiboot iso che si chiama yumi di caricarti per provarli: puppy, lubuntu, ma anche sabayon... poi se vuoi interessarti più nel profondo di informatica e programmazione consiglio slackware o debian
<power79> enzotib: pensavo con qualche lettore esterno... adesso ci provo, tu lo hai installato con ambiente grafico?
<enzotib> power79: tutto completo
<jester-> power79: e gentoo per superfigs
<xubuntu_help> ho un pentium 4 e ho installato xubuntu ma non parte!!! ho installato xubunto perchè il mio pc ha 256 MB di ram e non voglio appesantirlo... ho impiegato 12 ore, cedretemi 12 ore! per installare xubuntu  ma non parte
<power79> enzotib: ok adesso ci provo, grazie a gli altri per i suggerimenti
<xubuntu_help> mai visto un sistema operativo che ci mette 12 ore per essere installato :-) per poi non funzionare
<jester-> xubuntu_help:  come hai installato
<cristian_c> xubuntu_help, i andrei di lubuntu, ma non è ancora riconoscuta ufficiale da canonical
<xubuntu_help> ho installato xubuntu sul mio pc.  ho installato dal CD
<cristian_c> *io
<cristian_c> *riconosciuta
<xubuntu_help> masterizzato su FILE ISO SCARICATO DAL SITO UFFICIALE
<cristian_c> *ufficialmente
<xubuntu_help> COS'È LUBUNTU SCUSA
<xubuntu_help> scusate il maiuscolo
<jester-> xubuntu_help: installazione andata a buon fine?
<jester-> xubuntu_help: arrivato al messaggio riavvia il pc?
<xubuntu_help> sì il messaggio mi è, ma l'instalalzione è durata 12 ore!
<xubuntu_help> il messaggio mi è arrivato
<jester-> xubuntu_help: nemmeno con un 286 impiegherebbe 12 ore, comunque al boot cosa succede
<xubuntu_help> non so nemmeno come sono riuscito ad installarlo perchè non mi parte nemmeno in modalità LIVE inserendo solo il cd
<xubuntu_help> appunto
<xubuntu_help> quindi mi chiedo da cosa possa dipendere
<xubuntu_help> in che senso al boot cosa succede?
<jester-> xubuntu_help: appicci il pc e cosa fa
<xubuntu_help> quando accendo il pc e inserisco il disco di xubuntu èparte l'installazione
<jester-> xubuntu_help: hai appena detto che l'installazione dopo 12 ore è andata a buon fine cosa centra il cd
<xubuntu_help> stavo illustrando tutta la procedura: ho inserito il CD di Xubuntu, ho fatto l'installazione ( ci ho messo 12 ore) è finita l'istallazione e mi è stato chiesto di riavviare. HO riavviato, dorpo di che il sistema operativo non parte più...  si blocca su una pagina nera
<jester-> xubuntu_help: il problema è con sistema gia installato o da installare
<xubuntu_help> il problema è con il sistema già installato
<jester-> xubuntu_help: ti ho chiesto, dopo onstallazione, se avvii il pc cosa succede
<xubuntu_help> se avvio il pc mi compare una schermata nera :-) l'ho scritto ospra
<jester-> xubuntu_help: lo vedi il menu grub di avvio?
<xubuntu_help> schermata nera e rimane così in aeternum
<xubuntu_help> sì quello sì, è quello in cui mi si chiede di far partire xubuntu generic ecc?
<xubuntu_help> sì quello lo vedo
<xubuntu_help> è l'ultima cosa che vedo :-D
<jester-> xubuntu_help: provato in modalità ripristino?
<xubuntu_help> nada
<xubuntu_help> nada nemmeno in modalità ripristino
<jester-> xubuntu_help: non parte in ripristino?
<jester-> xubuntu_help: quanta ram hai
<cristian_c> 256
<cristian_c> immagino
<jester-> 128 piu facile
<mapreri> sto metendo su un piccolo dns per la mia rete, ma ho qualche problema nella configurazione
<cristian_c> jester-, è andato a diporto
<mapreri> questo il file http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/676037/
<cristian_c> questi diportisti... XD
<mapreri> mentre questo è l'errore: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/676038/
<mapreri> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<SaaMmY1> jester- cmq non è una questione di 15 minuti ma è che dopo devo completare la clonazione di xubuntu con la lista di my-packages quindi arrivato ad aver scaricato tutti i pacchetti... poi mi arriva a etrarre... e poi a configurare ma quando si tratta di configurare wine che è uno degli ultimi della lunga lista dopo un'ora già di clonazione quello il mio router mi si disconnette... mentre wine sta scaricando non so cosa... cioè disconnette si ferma tutto
<SaaMmY1> non riparte :'(
<jester-> cristian_c: peggio per lui che trolli o se ne vada a erbetta come le ochette sarà ignorato
<jester-> SaammY: lo hai sistemato fstab?
<SaaMmY> ancora no
<SaaMmY> ma dopo lo faccio
<jester-> e come fa a pertire
<SaaMmY> lo so fare
<SaaMmY> cosa cosa
<SaaMmY> cosa come fa a partire?
<jester-> se non sistemi la / di fstab dopo la clonazione come fa a partire
<SaaMmY> ma no
<SaaMmY> per clonazione intendo che ho solo preso una lista di my-packages
<jester-> SaaMmY:  ma no cosa òa / sta ancora sul disco ca cui hai clonato
<jester-> SaaMmY: facciamo una cosa
<SaaMmY> jester- non è sullo stesso disco
<SaaMmY> ma su un altro pc
<mapreri> qualcuno che mi sà aiutare? (problema con bind9)
<jester-> SaaMmY: visto che fai rambo per i cazzi tuoi non chiedere piu qui, fallo in chat
<SaaMmY> quindi è normale che non devo usare fstab
<SaaMmY> in ubuntu-it-chat?
<jester-> si che qui intasi il canale e basta
<SaaMmY> vabbuò
<jester-> e visto che non segui equivale e trollare
<cristian_c> mapreri, vista la sezione Server ?
<cristian_c> !server
<ubot-it> server is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server
<mine> buonasera!
<mine> io ho un problema con la stampa condivisa e l'ipad ...  ho tutto configurato e funziona tutto solo che quando provo a stampare dall'ipad e ho attivo il firewall ci mette troppo tempo per fare una stampa ... invece quando ho il firewall spento fa subito ... io però nelle impostazioni del firewall (Gufw) ho messo la porta 631 allowed in  sia tcp che udp per completezza :D e anche la porta 5353 ... sapete dirmi che posso fare????
<jester-> mine: stampare con un ipad in linux gia è un avvenimento se la stampante non è eth e il firewall rallenta comunque
<jester-> mine: sei dietro a un router?
<mine> si
<mine> ma ho notato che quando disattivo il firewall di ubuntu
<jester-> mine: il fw non ti serve
<mine> stampa subito
<mine> però una cosa in più non fa male :D
<mine> xD
<jester-> mine: lascialo disattivato che all'esterno gia ci pensa il rutter
<mine> ok ... grazie ^^
<SaaMmY> mine firestarter potrebbe sostituire un firewall
<SaaMmY> se proprio vuoi una misura di sicurezza
<jester-> mine: altrimenti dai tempo alle ciofeche di fare il proprio lavoro
<mine> ahah
<mine> ok :P
<mine> grazie mille
<mine> io vado grazie ancora!!!!
<SaaMmY> !grazie
<ubot-it> Prego. Ma ricorda che sono solo un bot ;)
<gabros> c'è qualche esperto di programmi di musica?
<gabros> avrei bisogno di una mano..
<SaaMmY> gabros parla
<SaaMmY> dillo e qualcuno risponderà
<SaaMmY> se non dici magari non attrai interesse
<gabros> avrei bisogno di capire come far funzionare contemporaneamente jack e banshee
<gabros> jack, il programma che gestisce entrate ed uscite...
<gabros> e banshee, il player musicale, che se aperto assieme a jack non da segni di vita
<SaaMmY> si è quello che mi servirebbe in effetti
<SaaMmY> anche a me serve jack
<SaaMmY> beh si tratta di configurazione
<SaaMmY> cristian_c che cosa ne sai?
<cristian_c> nulla
<SaaMmY> hihihihi
<gabros> ahah
<gabros> bene
<gabros> siamo messi
<SaaMmY> aspetta un attimo
<SaaMmY> sto cercando
<SaaMmY> gabros non è certo che non si possa configurare
<SaaMmY> è solo questione di configurazione chiedi sempre io vado
<gabros> scusate, perchè se attivo jack banshee non funziona?
<kotic> un suggerimento per favore chiavetta Alcatel X215s non riesco a farla funzionare su ubuntu 11.04. Mi dice GSM disconnected consigli?
<bobbybong> jack non cntra un tubo con banshee
<gabros> ma di fatto non mi fa partire i file audio
<gabros> appena spengo jack funziona tutto
<bobbybong> non serve
<bobbybong> banshhe usa pulse
<gabros> e che devo fare per farlo funzionare?
<bobbybong> non serve a banshee quale di queste parole non riesci a capire
<bobbybong> ! jack
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'jack'
<gabros> ok...capisco, ma di fatto, spe spengo jack, banshee torna a funzionare..
<gabros> come la mettiamo?
<bobbybong> gabros, sei un duro :D
<gabros> proprio cos' ;)
<gabros> perchè appena avvio jack banshee si ferma?
<gabros> si mette in pausa costante..
<bobbybong> ! chat | gabros, smetti di fare il troll
<ubot-it> gabros, smetti di fare il troll: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Steeler> gabros, io la vedo così i lettori multimediali di linux fanno schifo; l'unico che si salva è TOTEM, quindi prova a usare quello.
<gabros> si però nemmeno youtube funziona +, quindi secondo me c'è qualcosa da impostare
<Steeler> gabros, dici You Tube da TOTEM ?
<gabros> no..dico che quando apro jack, e poi metto un video su youtube, nn sento l'audio
<gabros> come se jack si sovrapponesse
<Steeler> gabros, ma perchè apri jack, a cosa ti serve?
<gabros> Steeler, a far funzionare programmi quali rakarrack e simili, ovvero, programmi che riproduzono effetti attraverso la chitarra
<Steeler> gabros, lo so, suono pure io, cmq non ti serve jack per ascoltare, caricare video sul tubo,.
<gabros> steeler, ecco benissimo, non è che mi serve youtube...è per farti capire...se io apro rakarrack e magari voglio far partire una canzone su banshee in modo tale da poterci suonare sopra non posso..
<gabros> e non capisco perchè
<Steeler> gabros, ma dove ce l'hai attaccato il jack ?
<gabros> all'uscita del microfono
<Steeler> gabros, ma non ti conviene usare una scheda audio esterna ?
<gabros> per ora non posso permettermela..devo riuscirci con questa
<Steeler> gabros, nemmeno 50 euro da buttare?
<gabros> nemmeno...per ora...
<Steeler> gabros, allora secondo me va in conflitto jack con i lettori che non hanno bisogno di jack
<Steeler> gabros, ma non hai un effetto esterno?
<gabros> infatti, occorre trovare il modo per non farli andare in conflitto..
<gabros> effetto esterno?
<Steeler> gabros, un pedale, una pedaliera, un rack vero.
<gabros> si, una pedale ce l'ho
<Steeler> gabros, è quella che dovresti collegare all'ingresso del microfono
<gabros> la pedialiera?
<Steeler> gabros, si
<gabros> ma che risolco?
<gabros> risolvo?
<gabros> mica ha driver proprietari..
<Steeler> gabros, allora non ti seguo
<Steeler> gabros, se tu attacchi il jack all'ingresso del microfoni e suoni senza rarrack etc. funziona ?
<gabros> senza racarrak no..
<gabros> con racarrak si..
<Steeler> gabros, strano la linea del mic se è attiva deve sempre essere attiva !
<gabros> difatto è attiva
<gabros> perchè se vado su impostazioni audi e tocco le corde si muove la barra
<gabros> senza produrre suono però
<Steeler> gabros, strano
<Steeler> gabros, hai controllato il volume della chitarra e delle casse?
<gabros> certo
<Steeler> gabros, la barra si alza ma non si sente un cazzo?
<gabros> esatto, senza racarrack non si sente
<Steeler> gabros, allora pure se ci metti un microfono o una tastiera fa la stessa cosa?
<gabros> certo
<gabros> ho bisogno del programma
<gabros> senò muto
<Steeler> gabros, ma se avvia jack e rackrack poi banshsee non va ?
<gabros> esatto
<gabros> si mette in pausa
<Steeler> gabros, e totem?
<gabros> ora provo
<gabros> nemmeno
<Steeler> gabros, VLC ce l'hai istallato?
<gabros> no
<gabros> perchè?
<Steeler> gabros, magari funziona, ma forse anche VLC usa pulse per cui il problema rimane tale.
<gabros> lo penso anche io
<gabros> ho provato un pò a cercare sul web
<gabros> forse forse qualcosa è venuta fuori, ma ho bisogno di aiuto
<Steeler> gabros, ho capito, forse devi cambiare le impostazioni di jack.
<gabros> steeler, il problema è capire quale impostazione devo cambiare :)
<Steeler> gabros, io non ce l'ho ora jack perchè registro tutto da esterno.. mi pare che in impostazioni devi cambiare il riquadro in alto a destra, dove è scritto pulse etc.
<Steeler> gabros, puoi provare a togliere pulse e mettere un'altra cosa.
<gabros> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/Jack
<Steeler> gabros, per esempio ALSA al posto di pulse.
<gabros> ho trovato questo..
<gabros> ma io ho già ALSA
<Steeler> gabros, jack suona con ALSA ?
<gabros> steeler, si
<Steeler> gabros, allora non lo so, smanetta.
<gabros> ne provo altri
<Steeler> gabros, cmq io lo dico sempre, linux audio è maledetto.
<Steeler> gabros, ecco perchè io registro da esterno !
<gabros> mi sa proprio di si
<Steeler> gabros, ti conviene avere una scheda USB a ingresso RCA da collegare all'uscita TAPE OUT del mixer, a cui è attacata la pedaliera.
<gabros> si ma devo comprarle tutte queste cose..
<gabros> nn conviene la firewire?
<Steeler> gabros, scordatelo, è difficile trovare firewire che vanno su linux.. ho saputo che le RME vanno alla grande ma costano troppo.
<Steeler> gabros, se vuoi ti linko un topic del forum di ubuntu dove si parla solo di queste cose.
<gabros> si grazie :)
<Steeler> gabros, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,278719.0.html
<Trim> ciao a tutti
<gabros> sera
<gabros> qualcuno mi decifra i seguenti comandi?
<gabros> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1470407
<gabros> http://www.dacciola.it/?p=800
<gabros> per capire cosa fanno esattamente nel sistema
<Carlin0> gabros, vieni in chat ...
<Carlin0> !chat | gabros
<ubot-it> gabros: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2011-08-28
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ciao dove sono i .flv files?
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> .   /tmp niente
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> .    .mozilla/..../cache niente
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> dove stanno?
<bobbybong> stamattina?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<bobbybong> buona domenica
<Fede> ciao
<Fede> c'è qualcuno?
<Fede> se possibile cercavo aiuto per l'utilizzo di ubuntu
<Fede> ancora non riesco a installare i programmi
<Fede> l'ho installato da poco
<Fede> ciao
<Fede> ok non c'è nessuno
<SaaMmY> Fede ciao
<SaaMmY> buongiorno
<Fede> ah ok
<Fede> ciao grazie
<Fede> buongiorno anche a te
<d4vey> Fede chiedi!
<bobbybong> Fede, c'è software center per installare oppure synaptic o gestore pacchetti
<Fede> ok
<Fede> si ma cercavo di installare
<Fede> la chiavetta internet
<Fede> pero il terminale mi dice
<Fede> che devo installare come root user
<Fede> o qualcosa del genere
<bobbybong> ! sudo
<ubot-it> root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<Fede> ok provero
<Fede> un cosa
<Fede> ma la mia copia di ubunto è un po antiquata
<Fede> è il 7.04
<Fede> potrebbe essere un problema?
<bobbybong> non installi più niente con quella
<Fede> ah ecco magari è quello
<Fede> allora forse è meglio che cerco una copia più recente
<bobbybong> 18 mesi durano le versioni
<bobbybong> meglio
<d4vey> !invio | Fede
<ubot-it> Fede: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Fede> ok vi ringrazio tutti
<Fede> ok  scusate , vi saluto , e vi ringrazio ciao a tutti
<rino_> buongiorno a tutti...stamattina ho riscontrato un problema nel gestore aggiornamenti...mi da errore:Failed ....come posso risolverlo? grazie in anticipo
<ugone> come si fa a scegliere una modalità che non sia unity nella sessione ospite?
<ugone> devo rimuoverlo totalmente anche dal sistema principale?
<jester-> ugone: forse usa la stessa modalità di host
<jester-> rino_: metti nel paste risposta a sudo apt-get update
<jester-> paste | rino_
<jester-> !paste | rino_
<ubot-it> rino_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rino_> ok
<ugone> jester-, hai di idea di dove potrei toccare per veder di modificare la cosa? di defalt mi si avvia du gnome senza effetti
<rino_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/676459/
<jester-> ugone: doamanda da 100 billion of dollars
<jester-> rino_: hai aggiunto un ppa cazzone il cui server non risponde
<ugone> :-)
<rino_> e cioe'?
<ugone> vabbè fammi un po' di sconto
<jester-> e cioè hai aggiunto un repo non uffuciale che adesso non funza
<jester-> ufficiale
<rino_> scusami ma non capisco...come lo risolvo?
<jester-> ugone: intrigante ma non ho idea
<jester-> rino_:  togliendo il ppa
<rino_> e da dove?
<jester-> rino_: sorgenti software/modifica/sorgenti /altro software e seghi il launchpad
<rino_> ok, adesso provo e ti faccio sapere, grazie
<jester-> rino_: e lasa sta i ppa
<rino_> tutto risolto, sei un grandeeee...grazie mille e buona domenica. ciao! :)
<d4vey> mannaggia è andato jester-...
<d4vey> sapete se l'aggiornamento da interfaccia grafica (rispetto a quello da linea di comando) esegue un sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<eugenio> buon giorno, facendo il fotografo di professione ho necessità di usare il mio netbook sempre con me ovunque vada. Ci ho messo sopra ubuntu e ora sono riuscito ad installare applicazione quali fotostatione e adobelightroom (sto per installare anche photoshop cs2). Il problema è però che le dimensioni delle schermate non corrispondono alle dimensioni dello schermo per cui non riesco ad utilizzare alcune voci dei programmi elencati
<seawolf> eugenio prova a spostare le finestra tenendo premuto il tasto alt
<akiradebiruman> Hi there...
<akiradebiruman> is there anyone?
<akiradebiruman> c'è nessunoooooooo? ^^
<Devidino> Salve
<Devidino> !grup
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'grup'
<Devidino> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Devidino> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Devidino> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<akiradebiruman> ah...ma c'è qualcuno!!!
<akiradebiruman> ho un problema...ho di recente installato win7, e mi ha fatto sparire un hard disk...glom!
<akiradebiruman> un mio amico ha risolto il problema installando ubuntu live
<akiradebiruman> (che gli vede anche l'hdd fatto sparire da win7)
<akiradebiruman> io ho scaricato ubuntu ieri, ma...
<akiradebiruman> mi dice qualcosa del tipo "impossibile trovare contenuto live"
<akiradebiruman> eppure ho masterizzato l'iso correttamente...
<Morpheus90> jester- mi dai i comandi per sapere le informazioni del sistema?
<Morpheus90> perfavore
<attempt> lshw
<Morpheus90> ok
<Morpheus90> attempt
<Morpheus90> c'e qualcuno^
<eugenio> salve, c'è un modo per impograziestare la riisoluzione del monitor oltre i parametri standard?
<eugenio> *impostare
<eugenio> *grazie
<Bauer_> Buonasera
<catai> salve a tutti
<Bauer_> Salve, necessito di un informazione riguardo all'installazione di Ubuntu tramite chiave USB
<SaaMmY> Bauer_ cosa nello specifico?
<catai> vorrei tornare a gnome da unity, come si fa?
<d4vey> catai, al login di ubuntu scegli gnome classic
<catai> e se non mi fa scegliere?
<Bauer_> Ciao Saa, è tutto il pomeriggio che provo a installare Ubuntu dopo aver masterizzato l' .iso su cd ma senza successo...
<SaaMmY> si
<Bauer_> Vorrei provare a fare la stessa cosa ma tramite penna USB, è possibile utiliando CloneZilla?
<d4vey> catai, ti fa scegliere o non ti fa scegliere?
<bobbybong> eugenio, da terminale c'è xrandr leggi il man man xrandr
<SaaMmY> Bauer_: perchè vuoi usare clonezilla?
<Bauer_> Non conosco altri tool per il boot USB
<Bauer_> :(
<SaaMmY> non è necessario
<d4vey> Bauer_, scarica unetbootin per win (immagino tu stia utilizzando win...) e crei una chiave bootable.
<eugenio> bobbybong:  si grazie jockeyho provato ma senza risultati, nel senso che non mi pare esista un modo di 'forzare' la risoluzione! posso usare solo i valori standard
<SaaMmY> !usb | Bauer_
<ubot-it> Bauer_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Bauer_> Grazie mille, controllo il link ;)
<SaaMmY> Bauer_ sei da windows ora?
<catai> d4vey ho scelto Ubuntu classico, pensavo fosse quello, devo provare Ubuntu classico senza effetti?
<Bauer_> Win 7
<bobbybong> eugenio, leggi il man
<Bauer_> Voglio provare Ubuntu per casa perchè ora uso un laptop da lavoro (e mi sono stancato della lentezza di Win)
<SaaMmY> potresti prendere magicdisc e mountare la iso da dentro windows 7 e poi aprire fare quello che dice il link
<eugenio> bobbybong: infatti digitando xrandr  -s 1024x766 mi dice che è impossibile. L'ho letto ma non trovo alcuna voce che parli della forzatura
<d4vey> catai, hai presente quando avii il pc e ti chiede nome utente (che cmq è già inserito, ci devi solo cliccare) e password?
<Bauer_> ah...è Magicdisc è tipo Daemontool?
<SaaMmY> si
<SaaMmY> tipo quello
<Bauer_> perfetto! allora ho capito! faccio un tentativo al volo
<SaaMmY> se già lo hai usa quello
<SaaMmY> sta nella iso
<catai> d4vey si ho presente, è solo che non sono sicuro
<d4vey> e provaci, male che vada rientri... cmq da li scegli come sessione gnome-classic.
<Bauer_> ho ancora 33 gb liberi nel mio HD...bastreranno per Ubuntu?
<SaaMmY> si e abbonda anche
<catai> d4vey e poi vorrei che rimanesse così, che lo caricasse in automatico senza fare nient, cioè come fa ora
<d4vey> catai, se non ricordo male una volta fatta la scelta, dovrebbe mantenere quella per i prossimi avvii (sempre con la possiblità di cambiare)
<catai> d4vey, vabbè, ora provo, se mai ci risentiamo
<d4vey> ok ;)
<catai> siamo punto e a capo
<catai> semplicemente non mi fa scegliere all'inizio
<catai> ho provato ad aprire "schermata di avvio" e scegliere User defined session
<d4vey> catai, alla schermata di login in basso non puoi scegliere il tipo di sessione?!
<catai> ma carica unity direttamente
<Bauer_> Saammy ma nel link è indicato come creare un disco di boot direttamente da Ubuntu, non usando Daemon Tool
<d4vey> Bauer_, scarica unetbootin per win (immagino tu stia utilizzando win...) e crei una chiave bootable. Dopodichè, taccio.
<catai> no, perchè non passa dalla scermata di avvio
<d4vey> Ah, fortuna che l'hai detto :P
<d4vey> catai, fai il logoff ora da ubuntu
<SaaMmY> Bauer_:  è uguale se apri sia con winrar che con un daemontools
<d4vey> e scegli gnome-classic
<d4vey> catai, il logoff non riavviare il pc!
<SaaMmY> all'interno di ogni iso linux trovi quell'eseguibile usb-creator
<Bauer_> ah si ho visto...
<catai> d4vey "termina sessione"?
<d4vey> catai, si!
<d4vey> catai, sentiamo...
<catai> d4vey, semplicemente non c'è Gnome tra le scelte
<d4vey> cosa c'è?
<Bauer_> Saammy sto seguendo le tue indicazioni, c'è usbcreator dentro all'.iso che ho montato con daemon tool
<Bauer_> lo apro...
<SaaMmY> d4vey ma non deve disinstallare unity proprio ?
<SaaMmY> bravo Bauer_ per ogni dubbio cerca conferma qua
<d4vey> SaaMmY, potrebbe, ma non è detto che lo voglia... mi chiedo perchè non far semplicemente partire il classic
<d4vey> strano che non ci sia...
<SaaMmY> si ma d4vey a questo punto è tanto facile togliere e riavere quello che vuoi con linux
<Bauer_> sorgente G:/ e c'è il mio iso con Ubuntu da 600 e passa mega
<Bauer_> Disco removibile F:/ con la mia chiave usb da 8 gb....
<SaaMmY> bene
<d4vey> catai, che versione di ubuntu utilizzi?
<Bauer_> ...morale perchè non mi fa selezionare make startup disk?
<catai> d4vey, recovery console, ubuntu, ubuntu classico, ubuntu classico (senza effetti), ubuntu modalità sicura, user defined session
<d4vey> catai, che versione di ubuntu utilizzi?
<catai> d4vey, dovrebbe essere narwal
<SaaMmY> Bauer_: evidentemente manca qualcosa
<d4vey> 11.04 quindi...
<d4vey> catai, ubuntu classico hai detto che ti fa partire unity?
<Bauer_> quasi quasho il dubbio che l'.iso che ho scaricato sia corrotto, non è possibile che mi dia tutti questi problemi per l'installazione
<catai> d4vey, si, anche quello
<SaaMmY> beh è possibile
<SaaMmY> ma non ci giurerei
<d4vey> SaaMmY, controlla l'md5
<SaaMmY> si
<catai> d4vey, ho letto in una rivista che basta cambiare una cosa nei driver aggiuntivi, ma non è così
<SaaMmY> e diglielo tu
<Bauer_> mmm capisco cosa volete chiedermi
<d4vey> SaaMmY, a me non mi ca** ;)
<Bauer_> in riga di comando
<Bauer_> controllare le stringhe
<SaaMmY> d4vey non so come si controlla MD5
<Bauer_> ma su quale shell?  :)
<d4vey> catai, se tu vuoi semplicemente far partire la versione classica di gnome i driver non c'entrano una cippa
<catai> d4vey, penso anch'io
<d4vey> catai, capisci un pochino di inglese?
<d4vey> !md5 | SaaMmY
<ubot-it> SaaMmY: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<d4vey> !md5 | Bauer_
<ubot-it> Bauer_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<SaaMmY> !md5 | Bauer_
<catai> d4vey, si perchè?
<d4vey> asp
<Bauer_> Grazie :)
<SaaMmY> !grazie | Bauer_
<ubot-it> Bauer_: Prego. Ma ricorda che sono solo un bot ;)
<d4vey> catai, nulla, vai in system settings
<catai> d4vey, ci sono
<Bauer_> Infine volevo chiedere... ma se lanciassi già l'eseguibile wubi.exe ?
<d4vey> in system / sistema
<d4vey> trovi login screen
<catai> d4vey, aspetta, mi sa che non ho capito
<SaaMmY> Bauer_: wubi è per provare ubuntu non per averlo per davvero
<d4vey> catai, clicca sull'icona in alto a destra per riavviare/spegnere il pc...
<d4vey> dovresti trovare
<d4vey> system settings
<d4vey> o la sua traduzione ;)
<catai> d4vey, ok, poi?
<SaaMmY> cioè wubi ti permette di avere una via di mezzo tra una live persistent di ubuntu e un ubuntu installato in una vera e propria partizione di hardisk... Bauer_
<d4vey> in system / sistema
<d4vey> trovi login screen
<d4vey> o la sua traduzione: cliccaci e scegli come default ubuntu classico
<catai> d4vey, schermata di accesso ok
<Bauer_> ahhh
<Bauer_> No beh ho un hard disk che mi avanza giusto per provare a imparare a usare ubuntu :)
<catai> d4vey, fatto
<SaaMmY> Bauer_ allora usalo
<SaaMmY> devi avere una partizione per ubuntu però
<catai> d4vey, ma l'avevo già fatto anche prima
<d4vey> ok salva e riavvia... non può avviarti unity...
<SaaMmY> ci sono degli script d4vey che fanno lo switch
<SaaMmY> leva e mette un window manager
<Bauer_> ora controllo md5 per vedere se ho scaricato effettivamente una release di ubuntu integra
<SaaMmY> ok
<catai> d4vey, e invece si, riparte Unity
<d4vey> catai, sudo apt-get remove unity
<SaaMmY> lol
<SaaMmY> d4vey:  l'avevo detto
<catai> d4vey, penso che gnome sia stato disinstallato
<SaaMmY> ahahahahah
<d4vey> catai, dai il comando di prima, magari da una console non virtuale
<d4vey> seguito da sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<catai> d4vey, sei sicuro che questa sia l'unica soluzione?
<catai> d4vey, che vuol dire una console non virtuale?
<d4vey> eh, a me sembra molto strano che ti faccia cmq partire unity... ma tu sei sicuro che sia unity...
<d4vey> cioè, click su
<d4vey> ctrl+alt+F1 e dai quei due comandi che ti ho detto, quindi prima segnateli perchè poi non li vedi più
<SaaMmY> dai non è la fine del mondo rimuovere ora unity
<SaaMmY> lo puoi installare sostituendo a remove install
<d4vey> si ma è un by-passare il problema e non risolverlo
<attempt> che la rimuove a fare se puo' partire con ubuntu classico?
<SaaMmY> a me la domanda è un'altra che occupa a fare spazio unity se non lo utilizzo
<d4vey> attempt, hai seguito la discussione?
<eugenio> 'sera, non riesco a poter far scorrere le finestre dei programmi verso l'alto o il basso. E' possibile farlo? ho provato a forzare la risoluzione del mio monitor  con xrandr ma senza risultati.
<attempt> catai riavvia. al login messo il nome e prima di inserire la pass guarda bene lo schermo hai una finestra da cliccare per scegliere di partire con unity o con ubuntu-classic. scegli il secondo.
<d4vey> attempt, -.-
<d4vey> questa cosa gliel'ho fatta fare 12 volte.
<attempt> non e' possibile che gli parta unity se sceglie ubuntu classico. sbaglia qualcosa.
<d4vey> ti ripeto che gli ho fatto fare quella cosa 2/3 volte. Addirittura gli ho fatto cambiare la sessione di default nelle impostazioni... nulla...
<SaaMmY> per me manca una libreria di switch tra unity e ubuntu classico
<SaaMmY> manca un pezzetto
<SaaMmY> da installare
<SaaMmY> cmq per avere la prova del nove è sempre la cosa migliore sudo apt-get autoremove unity
<Acciaio> ciao a tutti ho un problema strano con ubuntu lucid ogni volta che riavvio il pc si azzera il volume dello speaker
<Acciaio> come faccio a dirgli di rimanere alto?
<Bauer_> Controllo dell'hash in corso....
<Bauer_> ......
<Bauer_> .....corrispondente!
<catai> d4vey, ho fatto come mi hai detto, ed è sparito tutto, rimasto solo il mouse e lo sfondo, allora ho rifatto al contrario, rimosso gnome-panel e istallato unity
<d4vey> catai, e ora ti parte unity?
<catai> d4vey, si, certo
<d4vey> catai, anche con "ubuntu classico"?
<catai> d4vey, si certo
<d4vey> catai, prova ad installare gnome-panel lasciando unity e poi prova l'accesso con ubuntu-classico.
<d4vey> io non so più cosa dirti...
<d4vey> è stranissimo quello che ti succede...
<attempt> Acciaio controlla nelle impostazioni di sistema. vedi che ti salvi la sessione precedente. imposta il volume alto e poi riavii vedi se fa' uguale.  inoltre dai alsamixer in terminale e aumenta l'audio di tutti i canali da li. poi lo chiudi. le istruzioni le leggi nel terminale stesso.
<catai> d4vey, secondo me è da rinstallare tutto gnome..
<attempt> sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<catai> d4vey, questo è l'ultimo tentativo
<d4vey> sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop, ma lascia unity... per il motivo di cui sopra...
<d4vey> catai, ma l'avevi disinstallato?
<Bauer_> Ho capito perchè non andava il tool usb_creator.... Davvero demenziale.
<d4vey> catai, ok. dai tutti comandi che ti ho scritto però...
<catai_> d4vey, nulla è cambiato
<Acciaio> attempt,  il volume sull'applet di pulse audio su gnome rimane correttamente alto quando riavvio... e' proprio lo speaker di alsamixer che si azzera ad ogni riavvio io sapevo che le impostazioni di alsamixer si salvavano da sole e infatti tutti gli altri volumi si salvano ma quello dello speaker si azzera
<attempt> :/
<catai_> d4vey, per oggi faccio pausa, se mai ci sentiamo + tardi
<attempt> a me non si azzerano. restano come le metto.
<Acciaio> eh lo so'... ho altre 5 macchine ubuntu e questa e' l'unica su cui mi da questo problema
<attempt> fin dall'installazione?
<Acciaio> no dall'ultimo update
<attempt> prova a resettare gnome. perdi le impostazioni personali. torna tutto di default.
<attempt> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<d4vey> Acciaio, alsamixer lo dai come root?
<Acciaio> d4vey, ho provato in entrambi i modi
<Acciaio> attempt, no non resetto gnome piuttosto mi faccio uno script che alza il volume dello speaker all'avvio del pc
<attempt> altra possibilita' e' rintracciare il file di configurazione di alsamixer ed editarlo a mano.
<gabros> cosa fare quando si blocca il pannello?
<adm_> salve, sono nuovo e ho bisogno di aiuto per l'installazione di Cimatron sistema CAD che non ha la versione per linux
<gabros> (il pannello con applicazioni, risorse e sistema..
<gabros> non risponde..
<gabros> che faccio?
<bobbybong> ! wine | adm_
<ubot-it> adm_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<adm_> tanks
<attempt> gabros ti apre il terminale? devi vedere che applicazione ti blocca.
<gabros> si mi apre il terminale
<gabros> (perchè l'ho nella dock...) ora che faccio?
<attempt> top in terminale vedi se hai un processo al 99% cpu
<gabros> il massimo è 6%
<attempt> ok.
<gabros> c'è proprio tutto il pannello superiose bloccato attempt
<attempt> pkill gnome-panel  e se non torna apposto riavvii la sessione.
<gabros> ma dopo questo comando dovrebbe tornare a posto o devo dargli un restart?
<attempt> dovrebbe..
<gabros> attempt sei un mito, grazie :)
<attempt> niente.
<gabros> attempt io mi chiedo perchè succedano certe cose..
<gabros> che cavolo gli prende ad ubuntu?
<attempt> a volte smanettando sulle impostazioni dei pannelli...
<attempt> o con compiz
<PaoloRotolo> SAlve
<Fire^fox> come si chiama quel programma simile a synaptic da terminale ? non me lo ricordo
<cristian_c> ciao
<enzotib> Fire^fox: aptitude?
<cristian_c> Mi è stata segnalata questa pagina wiki: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Multitouch/GettingStarted/Natty, la quale rimanda a quest'altra: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Multitouch/Ginn
<Fire^fox> io boia
<Fire^fox> enzotib, son proprio da pensione ormai
<Fire^fox> enzotib, e dire che non mi manca tantissimo
<cristian_c> nella sezione Unity Gestures with Ginn sono presenti delle porzioni di codice
<cristian_c> ma non so dove devono essere copiate
<cristian_c> qualcuno ha un'idea?
<Devidino> cristian_c,  puoi ripetere?
<cristian_c> sì, in pratica mi sembra che tu avessi segnalato questa guida sul wiki
<cristian_c> proprio per far funzionare il touchpad con il multi-gesture
<cristian_c> io sono su natty
<Devidino> cristian_c,  si ma siccome sono entrato ora non seguo il filo hai problemi?
<serena> buonasera
<Devidino> serena,  ciao
<Guest14937> avrei un prolema con firefox
<Guest14937> mancano i pulsanti per chiudere, massimizzare e minimizzare
<Guest14937> come posso fare per ripristinarli?
<cristian_c> Devidino, ma io sono entrato adesso
<cristian_c> metacity --replace
<Guest14937> cristian_c:  anche lo stesso non si vedono
<Guest14937> mancano solo a firefox se apro chrome o altre cose si vedono
<Devidino> cristian_c,  la guida che ti ho dato non è per natty?
<cristian_c> Guest14937, anche la barra manca?
<cristian_c> Devidino, il problema non è quello
<cristian_c> Devidino, il problema è che non so dove incollare il codice
<Guest14937> cristian_c:  no la barra cè
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> pensavo che magari avevi premuto f7
<cristian_c> o f8
<cristian_c> ci dev'essere qualche problema con il decoratore di firefox
<cristian_c> ma è successo qualcosa di particolare
<cristian_c> ?
<Guest14937> ma ha fatto un aggiornamento e poi non ho piu toccato nullaù
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> usi repository esterni?
<Guest14937> non lo sò, comw faccio a vedere?
<Devidino> cristian_c,  non ti seguo ancora
<cristian_c> Devidino, in pratica devo far funzionare questo touchpad completamente
<cristian_c> Devidino, ho aperto le guide sul wiki
<Devidino> si?
<cristian_c> Devidino, in una sezione specifica della guida sono presenti delle parti di codice
<cristian_c> ma non so dove devo incollarle
<Devidino> fammi vedere
<cristian_c> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Multitouch/Ginn
<Devidino> cristian_c,  intanto sostituiamola con questa
<Devidino> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/Ginn
<cristian_c> Devidino, ma è lo stesso :O
<Devidino> cristian_c,  lo sò ma l'altro era kubuntu
<cristian_c> la pagina è uguale
<cristian_c> XD
<Devidino> quin c'è riferimento a natty che è leggermente diverso lo sò
<Devidino> cmq il codice deve essere qui /etc/ginny/wishes.xm
<cristian_c> controllo
<Devidino> /etc/ginny/wishes.xml* ma non ci ho capito molto ho l'inglese scadente
<Devidino> cristian_c,  se hai installato ovviamente
<cristian_c> l'ho trovato subito
<cristian_c> nella directory ginn
<cristian_c> :)
<Devidino> cristian_c,  però non sò dirti altro traduci quella pagina che spiega tutto
<cristian_c> Devidino, beh, è già qualcosa
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> Mi guardo tutto il file
<cristian_c> Devidino, intanto grazie per la dritta
<cristian_c> è un inizio :)
<Raffa50> salve
<Raffa50> come creo una seconda partizione ntfs da 5 giga
<Raffa50> sennza distruggere nulla?
<Raffa50> scs fat32
<Raffa50> uhu?
<Raffa50> vabbè io ci provo con gparted
<Raffa50> spero non si rompa nulla
<Raffa50> cmq addio se si rompe linux
<Raffa50> non posso smontarla
<bobbybong> Raffa50, devi fare da live se hai solo linux si scassa tutto si perché cambia l'UUID dovrai reinstallare grub
<Raffa50> cioè io devo far partire la live
<Raffa50> e poi posso ridimensionare ubuntu senza perdere dati
<bobbybong> si
<Raffa50> perchè volevo fare il dual boot android
<Raffa50> funziona?
<bobbybong> se cambi la dimensione della partizione di ubuntu cambia UUID e grub non funzionerà più
<Raffa50> e allora cosa faccio?
<Raffa50> devo reistallare tutto!
<bobbybong> dovrai reinstallarlo
<bobbybong> solo grub
<bobbybong> ! grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Raffa50> ehm
<Raffa50> non sò come farlo
<Raffa50> ah grazie
<bobbybong> leggi le wiki
<Raffa50> uhm io ho solo una chiavetta
<Raffa50> poi dalla live li leggo i file sul desktop no?
<Raffa50> boh provo
<bobbybong> si da live fai tutto quello che vuoi fare
<bobbybong> Raffa50, ma perché non ti installi virtualbox e android lo fai girare li mi sembra meno complicata la cosa
<Raffa50> ehm
<Raffa50> perchè devo avviare linux e poi android
<Raffa50> invece voglio fare il contrario
<Raffa50> come sull'asus eee pc
<Raffa50> solo che uso ubuntu non winzoz
<bobbybong> e chi usa windows
<Raffa50> e poi rende meglio
<bobbybong> vedi te
<Raffa50> forse è meglio che lo tengo su chiavetta
<Raffa50> funziona lo stesso
<catai> vorrei ritornare a gnome da ubuntu, qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<catai> cioè a gnome da unity
<catai> all'avvio, tra le varie opzioni, non c'è gnome
<catai> ho già provato a rimuovere unity e installare gnome-panel ma non succede niente
<bobbybong> c'è ubuntu classic è quello il solito gnome
<catai> ho già provato, ma parte unity
<bobbybong> avrai ubuntu dal culo perché hai pasticciato
<catai> graziedellarisposta ma non mi serve
<bobbybong> catai, sei tu che sai cosa hai combinato alla distro
<catai> bobbybong, non ho combinato un bel niente, ho seguito delle istruzioni
<bobbybong> che istruzioni? scusa
<bobbybong> catai, appena installato ubuntu funziona poi si gfa qualcosa che non va bene
<catai> va bene, ho capito, grazie, non mi puoi essere utile, buonanotte
<bobbybong> catai, non prendertela con me
<bobbybong> ! gnomereset | catai
<ubot-it> catai: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<catai> scusate ma non ho capito
<catai> non si può installare qualcosa e si ritorna a gnome?
<catai> non riesco a trovare queste cartelle
<bobbybong> ! gnomereset | catai rinomina ste cartelle e torna come il primo giorno
<ubot-it> catai rinomina ste cartelle e torna come il primo giorno: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<newbb> ciao
<catai> bobbybong, adesso ha funzionato
<bobbybong> :)
<catai> bobbybong, anche se mi è  sparita l'icona del volume
<newbb> come si fa per fare in modo che network manager abbia più tempo per acquisire l'indirizzo ip? che file bisogna modificare?
<catai> bobbybong, se volessi tornare indietro cancello la nouva cartella gnome e ripristino le vecchie?
<bobbybong> tasto destro aggiungi applet dell'indicatore
<bobbybong> sul pannello si se le rinomini e cancelli quelle che si soino create adesso torni come prima
<catai> bobbybong, adesso provo, grazie
<bobbybong> newbb, in che senso più tempo devi fottere la rete al vicino di casa?
<newbb> bobbybong  No, è la lan che non funziona
<bobbybong> sei collegato con il cavo il router non ti assegna un ip con dhcp?
<newbb> bobbybong So già che il problema è il router ma su windows dopo un po di tempo si connette ugualmente invece qui su ubuntu dopo circa 30 secondi si stacca senza connettersi
<newbb> bobbybong  Quale file gestisce il "tempo" per cui dopo tot secondi si stacca?
<bobbybong> newbb, /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/bridge
<bobbybong> di default sono 32"
<bobbybong> newbb, devi usare sudo gedit per modificare il file
<newbb> bobbybong  Ok, ora provo
<newbb> bobbybong  Da me non c'è questo file "bridge"
<bobbybong> newbb, c'è
<bobbybong> newbb, /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/bridge
<newbb> bobbybong  Ti confermo che non c'è
<bobbybong> ls /etc/network
<newbb> bobbybong  Ci sono solo due file cioè wireless-tool  e wpasupplicant   http://paste.ubuntu.com/676796/
<bobbybong> newbb, hai ubuntu?
<newbb> si
<bobbybong> if-down.d  if-post-down.d  if-pre-up.d  if-up.d  interfaces io ho tre cartelle e un file
<bobbybong> pure te
<bobbybong> tre cartelle e un file
<newbb> quattro cartelle e un file
<bobbybong> si
<bobbybong> giusto dentro la cartella if-pre-up.d
<newbb> In nessuna delle quattro cartelle c'è bridge
<newbb> solo quei due file che ti ho scritto prima.
<newbb> bobbybong  Se tu hai bridge me lo copi e lo posti su pastebin
<bobbybong> newbb, se vuoi ti posto il mio bridge
<newbb> esatto
<bobbybong> :)
<bobbybong> newbb, http://paste.ubuntu.com/676801/
<newbb> bobbybong in che formato lo devo salvare?
<bobbybong> devi solo renderlo eseguibile
<bobbybong> chmod +x
<bobbybong> lo salvi come bridge
<newbb> ok fatto ora provo
<newbb> bobbybong Si stacca subito, esattamente come prima, ho messo 3200 invece di 32, forse non è questo file che va modificato
<bobbybong> 3200? :)
<newbb> si
<bobbybong> newbb, non ti sembra troppo quasi un ora
<newbb> non mi sembra troppo ma qui dura sempre 32 secondi
<bobbybong> newbb, e provare ad usare un ip fisso invece di usare dhcp hai provato?
<newbb> con ip fisso non va.
<bobbybong> che router hai?
<newbb> thomson tg585 versione 8 colore bianco
<bobbybong> newbb, non so
<newbb> niente, grazie lo stesso, ciao
<chiofalo> ciao a tutti ho istallato google heart e il mio pc e andato in palla non mi si apre piu nemmeno il softwar center , mi date una mano?
<bobbybong> chiofalo, come lo hai installato googleearth?
<Trim> ciao a tutti
<chiofalo> ho  scaricatto il file di installazione per ubuntu deb.nel sito di google e istallato
<bobbybong> ok sudo apt-get purge googleearth
<chiofalo> provo
<chiofalo> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<chiofalo> Errore di segmentazionee dipendenze... 1%
<bobbybong> poi se vuoi installare quello che funziona per ubuntu sudo apt-get install googleearth-package
<bobbybong> poi make-googleearth-package
<chiofalo> bobbybong non mi si e disistallato
<bobbybong> fai vedere l'output su pastebin
<Davide_G> ciao a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2012-08-20
<Warlock> Ciao a tutti,esiste un programma simile a aTube Catcher ??
<Carlin0> e cosa farebbe sto programma ?
<Warlock> scarica i video da youtube e li converte
<Warlock> in qualsiasi formato
<Carlin0> Bonanotte
<FL3D> salve a tutti!!!
<Guest2265> ciao
<Guest2265> ce nessuno?
<cristian_c> !nessuno | Guest2265
<ubot-it> Guest2265: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Guest2265> per connettere un notebook a internet  senza fili  , ho un router a 4 porte ethernet  ma non wifi , cosa mi serve ancora?
<cristian_c> Guest2265, quindi è un router non wifi?
<cristian_c> mi sembra strano si parli di router in questo caso
<Guest2265> come cristian?
<cristian_c> Guest2265, che router è?
<Guest2265> houn netgear non wireless
<cristian_c> modello?
<Guest2265> ora la sigla non me la ricordo
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ce l'haicdavanti?
<cristian_c> *hai davanti
<Guest2265> quello non g
<Guest2265> asp
<Guest2265> dg834
<Guest2265> mi sai dire qualcosa?
<Guest2265> mi e' andato sempre bene , ora voglio connettermi senza fili
<cristian_c> uhm
<Guest2265> volevo sapere se posso usare quello con un aggeggio aggiuntivo oppure mi conviene ricomperare un router wifi!
<cristian_c> sto guardando
<cristian_c> l'utilizzo dell'aggeggio aggiuntivo non è male
<Guest2265> grazie
<Guest2265> perche il mio netgear mi e' andato sempre bene ora sono anni che lo ho mai un problema lo configuro a memoria benissimo non so' se e' il caso di comperare un routwr wify che poi posso averci rogne
<cristian_c> Guest2265, io utilizzo un asus wl-330ge
<Guest2265> magari mi sarebbe piaciuto metterci un aggeggino vicino che magari abbia una configurazione facile da settare e come router terrei il mio netgear che ormai va una bomba
<Guest2265> dunque vado per l'aggeggino?
<cristian_c> Guest2265, sì
<cristian_c> che poi puoi spostare dove vuoi, non solo collegarlo al tuo router
<Guest2265> ma quello tuo non e' anche router vero?
<Guest2265> e' propio figo
<cristian_c> Guest2265, funge da router
<cristian_c> Guest2265, è motlo piccolo
<cristian_c> *molto
<cristian_c> ma non solo da router funge
<Guest2265> ma e' router? o no?
<cristian_c> anche
<Guest2265> e allora devo togliere il mio netgear?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> in questo modo potresti aggiunger ela funzione wireless al tuo router
<nellix> Buongiorno.Ogni 3-4 minuti si blocca il cursore(non risponde al mouse) per 4 o 5 secondi.E così via. Ubuntu 12.04 . Grazie
<Holden> nellix, controlla se hai messaggi di errore in dmesg
<nellix> dmesg che sos'e' e dove lo trovo... :-)
<Holden> apri il terminale, digita dmesg
<nellix> grzie adesso vedo
<PreppyRock> ciao. eseguito agg da 11.10 a 12.04. perso icona volume. fra gli applet non c'è, come potrei fare?
<nellix> Holden > di messaggi ce ne sono da riempire un elenco telefonico...
<Holden> nellix, lo immaginavo, ora bisogna capire che dicono
<nellix> ehhh
<Holden> mettili su pastebin
<Holden> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nellix> tutti ?
<Holden> oppure fai così: dmesg > errori   a questo punto apri il file errori e fai copia/incolla su pastebin
<PreppyRock> niente?
<Holden> PreppyRock, google
<nellix> Holden > fatto , dove lo trovo il file errori ? grazie per la pazienza
<PreppyRock> Holden, pensi non lo abbia già fatto? risposte: inserire indicatore area notifica e mi scombina le altre icone...
<Holden> nellix, nella stessa cartella in cui hai lanciato il comando. la home, se non hai cambiato directory con comando cd
<Holden> PreppyRock, forum?
<nellix> ok vado e faccio
<PreppyRock> Holden, anche... idem come sopra. mi servirebbe sapere come posso aggiungere un'icona audio per il pannello
<Holden> PreppyRock, ok, mi sa che devi aspettare qualcuno con la 12.04 allora...
<PreppyRock> Holden, grazie amico sei stato comunque gentile
<Holden> PreppyRock, di niente, o se te la cavi con l'inglese chiedi su #ubuntu
<PreppyRock> Holden, grazie ciao
<nellix> Holden > http://paste.ubuntu.com/1156941/
<Holden> nellix, penso hai un connettore che non fa ben contatto o un mouse che sta funzionando ad intermittenza
<Holden> mouse ps/2
<Holden> per questo cerca sempre di risincronizzarlo
<Holden> prova a pulire il connettore/vedere se è attaccato bene
<Holden> o procurati un mouse usb
<nellix> no , perche inserendo una chiavetta live e provando  con un'altra distro il problema non si presenta
<Holden> hmm, quindi potrebbe essere un problema di drivers/kernel...
<nellix> cmq riprovo con un altro mouse
<Holden> a quel punto prova con uno usb, se hai problemi con la ps/2 anche con un altro darà lo stesso problema
<nellix> Holden , grazie , mi hai aperto la strada per fare delle verifiche , vedo e magari ti faccio sapere
<Holden> o usa l'adattatore ps2/usb che danno di solito col mouse
<Holden> nellix, di niente, buona fortuna
<nellix> di nuovo , buon proseguimento
<antofronteddu> buongiorno: vorrei un aiuto per installare il mio adattatore net-gear n 300 wireless su ubuntu 12-04
<cristian_c> antofronteddu, qual'è il problema?
<antofronteddu> cerco di installare la chiavetta per collegarmi a inernet ma non so come fare. ho pure il cd di installazione ma non riesco uguale
<Fetentone> ciao
<Fetentone> ciao... qualcuno saprebbe dirmi se su Ubuntu devo fare la pulizia dei files e/o la deframmentazione e se questo vale anche per i dispositivi esterni (Pen DriveUSB, ecc.). Grazie
<cristian_c> Fetentone, la frammentazione su ubuntu è un fenomeno marginale
<cristian_c> Fetentone, perché si tratta di un filesystem ext4 invece che ntfs come windows
<cristian_c> Fetentone, in caso tu abbia partizioni ntfs (sopratutto di grosse dimensioni) ti conviene farla ogni tanto
<cristian_c> penso la stessa cosa per le partizioni fat
<cristian_c> Fetentone, per pulizia dei file invece non capisco che cosa intendi
<Fetentone> cristian_c: intendevo dire quella che in windows era la pulizia dei files temporanei, quelli obsoleti, di sistema, eliminati, ecc. ecc.
<cristian_c> Fetentone, mi sembra che ci sia un comando specifico
<cristian_c> devi guardare sul wiki
<Fetentone> Riguardo la partizione è unica e di 500GB ma non so come vedere che tipo di formato
<cristian_c> con gparted
<Fetentone> cristian_c grazie per il tuo supporto, davvero sempre esplicativo, chiaro e utile. Poi quando imparo bene linux ti aiuto pure io :)
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> magari
<cristian_c> Fetentone, puoi eseguire un autoclean
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/Apt#Pulizia_della_cache
<Peppe__> Ciao a tutti ragazzi... da quanto ho capito da varie discussioni trovate sul web sarebbe possibile far girare android su virtualbox di ubuntu... (mi servirebbe android perchè vorrei utilizzare whatsapp)...
<Peppe__> io ho installato virtualbox
<Peppe__> qualcuno sa dirmi ora cosa fare per fare girare android su virtualbox?
<Peppe__> compresa la parte relativa allo scaricamento di android che ancora non ho sul pc
<Peppe__> grazieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Peppe__> nessuno??
<betty____> ciao, ho un problema con il pc, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Andrea_> Salve a tutti! Ho un problema con ubuntu...l'altro giorno ho collegato la tastiera wifi al pc portatile, ed ora la tastiera normale mi scrive male, ovvero ad esempio se premo il tasto L mi scrive 3..qualcuno sa come risolvere il problema?
<Andrea_> qualcuno può aiutarmi per favore?
<Davide_G> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Davide_G> Andrea_:  hai guardato le impostazioni della tastiera
<Andrea_> Davide_G: si le ho guardate ma non so cosa fare!!
<Davide_G> beh guarda innanzitutto se come predefinita ce la lingua italiana
<Andrea_> si la lingua è italiana
<Andrea_> Davide_G:devo usare la stessa disposizione per tutte le finestre?
<Guest99485> ciao, ho un problema col pc dopo aver cancella to dei file libgeoip. qualcuno ha tempo di aiutarmi?
<Andrea_> Ho capito il problema! Grazie a tutti
<AlexZion> Guest99485: cosa succede ?
<Guest99485> scusate, ci riprovo perchè è un pò urgente, temo di aver perso tutti i dati. ho cancellato da gestore pachetti: libgeoip 1.4.7. quando mi sono resa conto che mi stava cancellando tutto ho stupidamente spento il pc e ora quando lo accendo non mi fa fare più nessuna operazione e rimane immobile in una schermata nera iniziale. qualcuno sa darmi qualche indicazione?
<AlexZion> su ceh sistema è successo !?!
<Guest99485> ubuntu
<Guest99485> versione 10.4 mi sembra
<Guest99485> mi esce la seguente schermata:
<Guest99485> Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS, kermel 2.6.32-42 generic
<Guest99485> quando gli do avvio simane immobile e non fa nulla
<AlexZion> ok quella scritta te la da ll'avvio quando puoi ancora scegliere il sistema dal qual epartire !?!
<Guest99485> ho una possibilità - fantastico
<Guest99485> mi dice inoltre:
<Guest99485> press enter to boot the selected OS, "e" to edit the commands before booting or "c" for a command line
<Guest99485> ma quando clicco le altre opzioni mi chiede dati che non so minimamente
<AlexZion> si ma oltre al primo sistema, ne hai uno con su la voce (ripristino o qualcosa di simile)
<Guest99485> no
<Guest99485> mi da un elenco di varie voci tutte uguali, l'unica differenza sono le ultime cifre ovvero:
<Guest99485> 2.6.32-42 generic
<Guest99485> oppure 2.6.32-42 generic (discovery mode)
<Guest99485> 2.6.3-41 generic
<Guest99485> 2.6.3.41 generic (recovery mode)
<Guest99485> ecc
<AlexZion> prova quella (discovery mode) anceh se mi sembra davvero strana
<AlexZion> ecco Guest99485 la recovery mode, senza dubbio ..
<Guest99485> infatti....
<Guest99485> clicco invio
<Guest99485> e mi dice
<AlexZion> si si prova ad avviare la recoverymode ee vediamo ceh succede
<Guest99485> error 15: file not found
<Guest99485> press any key to continue
<AlexZion> e se premi ti rimanda ad una konsole !?
<Guest99485> e se clicco mi riporta alla schermata inziale
<Guest99485> con l'elenco delle varie opzioni
<Guest99485> se invece clicco "e"
<Guest99485> mi da come opzioni root / kermel / initrd
<AlexZion> si quello non dovrebbe servire , è per inviare parametri al kernel a quanto ne so ...
<Guest99485> se invece clicco "c" mi dice grub
<Guest99485> brutta parola
<AlexZion> e tutto sto casino rimuovendo un pacchetto !?!
<superfabbb> ciao bella gente
<Guest99485> a quanto pare si
<superfabbb> come faccio a installare una libreria se non è presente nei repository?
<Guest99485> volevo aggiornare amule dalla versione precedente a quella più recente e ho seguito le indicazioni di un tipo in un forum e questo è il risultato
<AlexZion> Guest99485: ma ti ha sicuramente avvisato che avrebbe rimosso anceh qualceh migliaio di pacchetti immagino .... :)
<Guest99485> ti prego..... non infierire
<Guest99485> subito dopo averli rimossi avrei dovuto installare la versione nuova
<Guest99485> solo che sono andata nel pallone come una scema e ho spento il pc
<AlexZion> comunque Guest99485, se non arriviamo almeno ad un terminale , io non so come aiutarti ....
<Guest99485> mossa che non si è rivelata lungimirante
<Guest99485> come faccio ad arrivare al terminale?
<Guest99485> con quale tasto?
<AlexZion> e temo ceh l'unica alternativa per provare a ripristinare il tutto possa essere per mezzo di chroot mediante una live
<Guest99485> cioè?
<AlexZion> e comunque Guest99485 parlando di dati , non dovresti aver perso comunque nulla ....
<Guest99485> io posso aprire la schermata del terminale tramite qualche tasto?
<superfabbb> scusa se mi intrometto , basta andare sul motore di ricerca interno e cercare terminale
<Guest99485> si, da qui ci arrivo anch'io
<Guest99485> ma io sono molto prima
<AlexZion> superfabbb: Guest99485non riesce piu ad avviare il suo sistema ...
<superfabbb> ah capito
<Guest99485> quando accendo il pc l'unica schermata che vedo è quella che vi ho detto prima con l'elenco di tutte levarie versioni di ubuntu
<superfabbb> e se inserisci il cd di ubuntu e va in default e ripristina tutto?
<superfabbb> vai nel boot dei comandi con f12
<AlexZion> e se provi ad avviarne una non ti rimanda nemmeno al terminale , ma rimane semplicemente una schermata nera dove non puoi fare nulla !?!
<Guest99485> adesso sto scaricando ubuntu 12.04
<Guest99485> al limite avrei installato tutto da capo ma volevo capire se riuscivo a salvare qualche dato entrando da qui
<Guest99485> se schiaccio f12 non succede nulla
<AlexZion> beh per i dati se sai dove sono , quando entri con una live hai modo di farne ciò che vuoi ..
<superfabbb> allora f2, quando avvii il pc esce il comando per il boot da siostema
<Guest99485> ah ci sono
<superfabbb> alez senti come faccio a instalalre una libreria non presente nei repository?
<Guest99485> ho schiacciato f2 all'avvio
<AlexZion> superfabbb: ma non su tutti i pc temo ehh .... :)
<superfabbb> mi serve per un programma
<AlexZion> beh superfabbb, la trovi e speri ci siano le istruzioni per installarla ...
<Guest99485> mi esce phoenixBIOS setup utility
<Guest99485> e poi le varie opzioni f1 help- f9 setup defaults - f10 save and exit ecc
<PreppyRock> ciao. dopo aggiornamento a 12.04, me n'è successa un'altra: le finestre non hanno i pulsanti (uscire,minimizzare...etc) per risolvere devo lanciare il compiz ed eseguire reload window manager. c'è una soluzione diversa?
<superfabbb> tipo mmi srve installare questa "libsoundtouch1-dev"  cerco su google, la scarico e poi la eseguo? AlexZion  ?
<Fetentone> ciao ragazzi.. ma Wine funziona anche per i driver??? e sapete se funziona anche per Ubuntu 12.04LTS Precise Pangoline a 64 bit?? Grazie
<superfabbb> Guest99485,  sopra vedi la scritta bbot?
<Guest99485> si
<superfabbb> vai lì e selezioni come prima cosa l entrata dvd
<superfabbb> come : boot priority order dvd
<Guest99485> mi dice cd-rom drive / hard drive / usb storage / removable devices ( broadcom pxe
<superfabbb> metti come 1 cd-rom
<Guest99485> e do avvio?
<superfabbb> lo fai usando le frecce pag che stanno sulla tastiera
<superfabbb> si
<superfabbb> poi
<Guest99485> mi esce altro elenco menu
<superfabbb> premif10 save e exit
<Guest99485> exit saving changes / load set up...
<Guest99485> di questo non faccio nulla?
<superfabbb> basta che metti come 1 boot il cd
<superfabbb> e poi premi f10
<Guest99485> ok
<superfabbb> fai ok
<Guest99485> e salvo con yes?
<superfabbb> si
<Guest99485> ok fatto
<Guest99485> mi si sta riavviando
<superfabbb> sta dentro il dvd?
<superfabbb> dico di ubuntu
<Guest99485> perdono
<Guest99485> fatto una cavolata
<Guest99485> il programma l'ho messo su usb
<Guest99485> immagino di dover rifare tutto
<superfabbb> allora basta che scegli come 1 boot il tuo usb
<superfabbb> sisi ma è una scemità, ritorna al boot
<Guest99485> faccio subito
<Guest99485> se clicco usb
<Guest99485> mi chiede usb samsung
<Guest99485> la mia usb è la cie
<Guest99485> cambia qualcosa?
<Guest99485> o gli do semplicemente ok?
<superfabbb> forse stanno collegate 2 penne?
<Guest99485> il mouse
<Guest99485> l'ho tolto
<superfabbb> allora non dovrebbe fa niente
<Guest99485> va be sto usb semplice e gli do okno
<Guest99485> non è possibile posso solo andare su samsunh
<superfabbb> ok
<superfabbb> poi f10
<superfabbb> e fa lui in automatico
<Guest99485> si
<Guest99485> sta facendo
<superfabbb> risolto?
<Guest99485> aspè
<PreppyRock> ci sono indicazioni per me?
<Guest99485> mi rimane sulla scritta press any key to continue
<superfabbb> premi
<superfabbb> qualisasi tatsto
<Guest99485> e mi ritorna all'elenco degli ubuntu
<Guest99485> di prima
<superfabbb> riavvia
<superfabbb> e quando esce la skermata premi invio
<Guest99485> ok
<superfabbb> PreppyRock,  su cosa?
<Guest99485> succede la stessa cosa di prima
<superfabbb> funziona Guest99485 ?
<Guest99485> no
<PreppyRock> ciao. dopo aggiornamento a 12.04, me n'è successa un'altra: le finestre non hanno i pulsanti (uscire,minimizzare...etc) per risolvere devo lanciare il compiz ed eseguire reload window manager. c'è una soluzione diversa?  superfabbb
<superfabbb> fai prima a salvare i davi su hd e installi ubu 12.04 PreppyRock
<superfabbb> sec me
<superfabbb> guest nell boot
<superfabbb> nel boot sbagli qualcosa
<superfabbb> riavvia  e ritorna nell boot
<Guest99485> quello che sto facendi
<Guest99485> ho ridato usb
<Guest99485> mi esce ancora samsung
<superfabbb> allora non era configurato bene
<superfabbb> perchè dovevio già uscire come prima cosa
<Guest99485> eh che palle
<Guest99485> mi esce sempre la stessa cosa
<PreppyRock> superfabbb, mica male come risposta... scusa, ma vorrei evitare... già perso 1 giorno per l'aggiornamento
<Guest99485> ma ci sono altre indicazioni che posso dargli dal boot?
<superfabbb> eh non son bravo io
<superfabbb> però cerco di aiutare un minimo
<Guest99485> io apprezzo!!!!!!
<superfabbb> senti Guest68800  ma il tuo pc non ha un entrata dvd?
<superfabbb> solo usb?
<AlexZion> PreppyRock: su ceh sistema sei !?! Ubuntu, Kubuntu o che altro ?
<Guest99485> si
<superfabbb> lo ha il dvd?
<PreppyRock> ubuntu 12.04 AlexZion
<Guest99485> l'entrata dvd ce l'ha, sono io che non so se ho un dvd
<Guest99485> l'usb mi sembrava più comoda nel 2012
<superfabbb> ah pechè per mettere ubuntu su usb devi aver dovuto seguire le guide
<superfabbb> creando un boot usb
<superfabbb> lo hai fatto?
<superfabbb> o solo copia e incolla su usb?
<Guest99485> .............
<Guest99485> no, sono andata sul sito di ubuntu e ho scaricato su usb (e ci ha messo un'ora) la versione aggiornata
<AlexZion> ok PreppyRock, di solito questo problema dopo un aggiornamento è legato a qualche file delle configurazioni vecchie che non va con le nuove applicazioni o librerie , e probabilmente in fase di aggioramento ti avrà anche chiesto se tenere i vecchi o passare ai nuovi ....
<Guest99485> mi sembrava procedimento corretto
<superfabbb> eh no
<Guest99485> ah ecco
<Guest99485> e che devo fare?
<superfabbb> dovevi copiare ubu sul tuo pc
<superfabbb> poi mettere una chiave sul tuo pc, formattarla
<PreppyRock> AlexZion, sì certo può esser tutto... c'è una soluzione?
<superfabbb> e usare questo programma
<AlexZion> si dovrebbe risolvere PreppyRock cancellando le config vecchie cosi che se le rigeneri ..., ma non sapendo come fare questo in ubuntu , puoi provare a fare un nuovo utente e vedere sse il problema è quello , perché in quel caso si creerebbe tutte le config nuove
<Guest99485> a parte il fatto che è un disco esterno e non una chiavetta ma questo non credo cambi, comunque no, non ho fatto tutte queste cose.
<superfabbb> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<PreppyRock> AlexZion, mi sembra possibile... faccio una prova, e ti faccio sapere. posso disturbarti ancora?
<superfabbb> allora formatta il disco esterno
<AlexZion> nessun disturbo PreppyRock...
<Guest99485> e come faccio a formattare?
<superfabbb> poi sul tuo pc fisso scarica il link che t ho dato
<Guest99485> grazie per la pazienza infinita
<superfabbb> lo fa pure il programma che t ho detto di scaricare
<superfabbb> e di che
<superfabbb> ;)
<superfabbb> scaricalo e avvialo
<PreppyRock> AlexZion, troppo buono... mi sono sparite delle applet, alcune le ho rimesse, ma quella audio non so come fare. se inserisco nel pannello la generica, mi scombina le altre personalizzate, sai come posso fare?
<superfabbb> io faccio esaurire a molti qua dentro figurati
<superfabbb> Guest99485,  sta facendo?
<PreppyRock> AlexZion, mi riferisco all'indicatore completo (scusa)
<superfabbb> ricorda di mettere ubu su hd interno così se formatti il tuo hd esterno non rischi di riscaricare ubuntu
<AlexZion> PreppyRock: ma hai fatto un nuovo utente !?!
<PreppyRock> AlexZion, no il vecchio della precedente 11.10
<Guest99485> allora ubuntu è scaricato sul mio pc
<superfabbb> ok
<Guest99485> quando cerco di scaricare il file che mi hai detto
<Guest99485> mi dice errore
<superfabbb> mmm aspe
<superfabbb> sul tuo pc cosa c'è installato?
<superfabbb> windows?
<AlexZion> ok PreppyRock a parte ceh non usando ubuntu non so consigliarti in questo , considera comunque che se fai un nuovo utente (o cancellerai le config ) il desktop tornerà di defult e perderai tutte le personalizzaizoni....
<Guest99485> no, ubuntu anche qui
<Guest99485> ma credo la versione 123.04
<Guest99485> ho 2 pc in pratica
<Guest99485> 12.4
<PreppyRock> AlexZion, miseria ladra! ma allora mi conviene davvero reinstallare?
<superfabbb> mmm ok
<AlexZion> beh mettila cosi PreppyRockse sai dove mettere le mani , per lo meno in kubuntu , puoi recuperarti tutte le config vecchie che non creano problemi , e sono certo anceh in ubuntu , ma non saprei in quale cartella della home le trovi ad essere sincero ...
<AlexZion> però dal mio punto di vista PreppyRock quando si aggiorna ad una nuova versione di un software, è buona patica usare i nuovi file di config ... (quindi ripersonalizzare il tutto)
<Guest99485> io installo quello che trovo a merà pagina e cioè: universal usb installer 1.9.0.7 exe
<Guest99485> giusto?
<superfabbb> eh no perchè cmq è un exe
<superfabbb> tu hai detto che hai ubuntu giusto?
<superfabbb> quindi non vanno bene i .exe
<superfabbb> aspè cerco meglio
<Guest99485> ah ok
<PreppyRock> AlexZion, è un'esperienza su cui ci sono già passato in altre occasioni ho accettato il nuovo e poi.. ho reinstallato.
<PreppyRock> comunque vedrò se trovo una soluzione...decente. grazie per il tuo tempo AlexZion
<AlexZion> figurati PreppyRock, de nada ...
<PreppyRock> ciao
<Guest99485> io ho trovato un pò di possibilità per farlo da terminale
<Guest99485> può avere senso?
<superfabbb> non va bene il link che t ho dato?
<superfabbb> è spegiato tutto
<superfabbb> spiegato
<Guest99485> se vado sul link che mi hai dato tu, allora cosa scarico?
<Guest99485> visto che quello che ho trovato ioè .exe
<Guest99485> ?
<superfabbb> no t ho dato un 2 link
<superfabbb> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njyqmeDKbbE e ti spiega tutto
<superfabbb> in ubuntu c'è già un programma che si chiama: creatore dischi di avvio
<superfabbb> cmq sul link ti dice tutto
<superfabbb> una volta fatto ricordati di andare nel boot e scegliere come 1 boot il tuo usb
<superfabbb> dico sul portatile
<superfabbb> capito?
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, esiste un modo per modificare la barra superiore di unity su ubuntu 12.04?
<Guest99485> al momento non ce l'ho  ma los carico
<Guest99485> e una volta che installo di nuovo linux vorrà dire che non potrò più accedere ai dati che avevo prima - giusto?
<superfabbb> giusto
<superfabbb> ah non ce l hai?
<superfabbb> hai fatto su cerca?
<superfabbb> scendo
<superfabbb> ciao
<Guest99485> grazie mille, davero.... ti farò sapere
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, esiste un modo per modificare la barra superiore di unity su ubuntu 12.04?
<jester-> sera
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, esiste un modo per modificare la barra superiore di unity su ubuntu 12.04?
<Guest99485> <Drizamanuber> nel senso che non vuoi le icone sulla sx?
<Drizamanuber> Guest99485: voglio sapare se è possibile aggiungere dei collegamenti nella barra
<Drizamanuber> ad esempio per tomboy
<Guest99485> prova a vedere se ti è utile questa pagina http://tutorialdock.altervista.org/2012/05/personalizzare-linterfaccia-di-ubuntu-12-04-gnome-classic/
<Drizamanuber> Guest99485: ho già visitato quessta pagina, ma non mi aiuta
<Guest99485> io avevo fatto questi passaggi quando non volevo le icone sulla sx in verticale ma le volevo come nelle versioni precedenti di ubuntu dove avevi le opzioni applicazioni e risorse in alto
<Guest99485> ma forse non è quello che intendi tu, mi spiace
<Drizamanuber> Guest99485: grazie comunqeu
<zatopek> ragazzi come faccio a inerire nuovi font????
<zatopek> li ho scaricati dal sito dafont.com
<jester-> !fonts | zatopek
<ubot-it> zatopek: Installazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/InstallareCaratteri - Caratteri Microsoft: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CaratteriMicrosoft
<Guest68800> ce nessuno?
<ubuntu__> ce nessuno?
<Guest13468> che mi consigli?
<Guest13468> cristian c6
<zatopek> jester-, c'è qualcosa che non va in questa schermata??? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1157394/
<michelangelo_> ciao
<michelangelo_> /var/cache/fontconfig: not cleaning unwritable cache directory
<michelangelo_> dagli i permessi in scrittura se vuoi che ci faccia pulizia
<michelangelo_> probabilmente ti basta eseguirlo col sudo
<jester-> zatopek: dai sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig
<zatopek> fatto!!!
<zatopek> e ora come faccio a controllare che  tutto funzioni?
<zatopek> jester-, tutto ok
<zatopek> ho provato a caricare i font da openoffice...
<zatopek> ci sono
<jester-> zatopek: lo vede il font?
<zatopek> si
<jester-> ok
<Guest13468> questa mattina ho illustrato la mia situazione,
<Guest13468> ho un portatile con scheda lan rotta
<Guest13468> mi vorrei collegare a internet quindi ora con scheda wireless funzionante sul mio notebook
<Guest13468> possiedo un router netgear dg834 ssenza wifi
<Guest13468> dovendo connettermi a internet cristian oggi mi ha consigliato un access point da collegare al mio  router e cosi' connettermi a internet in wirelles
<Guest13468> ora vi ciedo se questa idea e' condivisa da voi oppure no! cioe se secondo voi mi conviene direttamente comperare un router adsl wifi e sostituire il mio vecchio router! cco la domanda ! che mi consigliate?
<jester-> Guest13468: se non è wifi serve l'access point
<jester-> sempre che ti convenda, mi pare che la differenza di prezzp fra ap e rutter wifi non sia rilevante
<Guest13468> dunque acces point su vecchio router oppure nuovo router wifi'
<jester-> yes
<Guest13468> BE DIPENDE
<Guest13468> dai modelli un buon access point online lo prendo sui 35 euro
<Guest13468> ma cosa mi conviene fare ?
<jester-> Guest13468: guarda i prezzi dei rutter wifi netgear che è uno dei migliori r dicidi
<Guest13468> dai datemi una risposta decisa!
<Guest13468> guarda che il mio vecchio router e' netgear!
<Guest13468> lo ho da 4 anni piu' o meno
<jester-> Guest13468: mi pare sia sui 60  80 un rutter
<Guest13468> ma poi ho 2 firewall da settare?
<jester-> 8o ti danno la key usb
<Guest13468> un router e un access point ci sono una ventina di euro di differenza tra loro prendendo stessa marca
<Guest13468> anche se oggi cristian mi ha consigliato access point asus
<jester-> Guest13468: se prendi ap assicurati che supporti protocollo N
<Guest13468> perche g?
<Guest13468> l' access point sara' messo fisicamente sopra il router ethernet collegato fisicamente
<jester-> Guest13468: collegato al rutter col cavo ethernet
<Guest13468> unsi
<Guest13468> si
<Guest13468> che devo prendere
<Guest13468> ci
<Guest13468> ?
<jester-> se non hai problemi di 20 piu 20 meno direi un rutter
<Guest13468> ma l'access point non e' piu' sfizioso?
<Guest13468> esistono extender e access point tutti in 1?
<Guest13468> magari per collegarmi anche a altre reti?
<Guest13468> io col mio router mi trovo bene mai un problema e pero ' l'access point poi con 2 firewall non so se mi rallenta il traffico nei p2p
<Guest13468> non so' se e' una porcheria router adsl + access point
<jester-> Guest13468: ap non ha firewall
<Guest13468> ha router xo?
<Guest13468> un nat ?
<jester-> e anche nel rutter scegli cosa fare, se usarlo e come o no
<Guest13468> cioe un router di per se cosa e?
<Guest13468> mi ricordo di te jester io sono ubuntuwins ti ricordi?
<Guest13468> un cacaC io!
<jester-> Guest13468: con tutta la gente che paasa qui dentro se non sei rompicazzo particolare è difficile ricordare
<Steeler> aaaaaaaagh
<Guest13468> io forse mi sbaglio ma tu prima dicesti (anni fa') che prima avevi usato linux poi sei tornato con ubuntu dopo anni e qualcosa avevi dimenticato vero?
<Guest13468> hai avuto un periodo lontano da linux
<jester-> non ho mai smesso
<Guest13468> pero ti eri scordato eri arrugginito
<Guest13468> comunque voi di linux siete piu' propenzi per l'access point
<jester-> Guest13468: dipende dai gusti
<Guest13468> pero' a patto che lo prenda a discapito del router
<Guest13468> avete mai sentito la marca tp-link?
<Guest13468> in ebay sono vendutissimi!
<Guest13468> wl-330ge o wl-330n oggi cristian mi ha consigliato questi asus!
<Guest13468> tu jester che hai?
<Guest13468> jester arruginito e ora convertito dalla ruggine?
<jester-> modem + ac è piu ingombrante ma fanno ls stessa cosa
<Guest13468> ma modem si trovano ancora?
<Guest13468> e il firewall?
<Guest13468> vabbe che marca mi consigli?
<Guest13468> hai visto quello asus consigliatomi da cristian? che ne pensi?
<Guest13468> jester
<CrashOver> Salve a tutti vorrei chiedervi una cosa come posso cambiare tema su ubuntu 12.04 gnome classic ?
<hobo> ragazzi è da 2 settimane che ubuntu 10.04 m surriscalda portatile e va lento,idee?
<hobo> l estate scorsa andava una bomba
<jester-> CrashOver: in impostazioni di sistema ma fai megio installando gnome-tweack-tool
<jester-> hobo: 10.04 corrisponde a tipa sui 75 / 80 anni
<jester-> hobo: e sia i portatili che i pc almeno una volatal'anno vanno puliti
<hobo> anche il mio portatile xciò cerco d sfruttarlo fino a che si può,mi dissero qui che aggiornato fino aprile prossimo
<hobo> uso ubuntu tweak
<hobo> credo sia pulito
<jester-> hobo: da quanto anni non lo apri
<hobo> lo apro sempre
<hobo> ho provato a usare 12.04 dal cd ma va lento uguale,provo a installarlo?
<jester-> hobo: normale che va lento da cd
<jester-> e pure da usb
<Ab3L> hobo: penso che jester- voglia sapere ogni quanto lo apri fisicamente, per togliere la polvere e altre schifezze che si depositano...
<hobo> ah ,aprirlo è un pò un casino ,temo d spaccarlo,ogni tanto lo pulisco con aria fredda phon,ma credo non sia + utile
<jester-> hobo: va aperto dal di dietro e soffiarlo con  comppressorino
<jester-> prova a non lavarti per un paio di anni, hai voglia di mettere il vestito bello
<hobo> mmm ok,proverò
<hobo> gracias,ciao
<Andreone> Ciao a tutti
<Andreone> Perchè ubuntu non mi fa installare 2 aggiornamenti ?, restano disabilitati
<Steeler> chanserv è andato a puttane ?
<Steeler> Ma siamo in estate o.O
<twisted87> ciao a tutti, ho un problema un po' insolito
<twisted87> che riguarda il wifi, sono nel posto giusto?
<ptux> salve a tutti.
<ptux> devo recuperare la password di rete dal pc su cui sto lavorando.
<ptux> dove la trovo?
<DD3my> twisted87, si sei nel posto giusto, esponi il problema con il wifi
<twisted87> @ptux, non ho capito se intendi la pass del wifi?
<twisted87> eccomi: dunque il problema è questo: non si collega ad internet. Eppure mi risulta connesso.
<twisted87> ho tentato di analizzare da solo il problema con scarsi risultati, guardando iwlan, ifconfig, dmesg, iwlist, lspci.. ma non ne vengo fuori
<twisted87> qualcuno sa illuminarmi la retta via di come analizzare il problema?
<twisted87> (aggiungo qualche dettaglio: non pinga. Se io guardo il network manager mi da connesso alla rete, che ho testato con altri dispositivi e funziona senza problemi)
<DD3my> ptux, se non ti ricordi la password della tua rete e neanche quella per accedere al tuo router , allora resetta il router e riportalo alle origini
<ptux> DD3my, mi serve la password di wifi
<DD3my> ptux, puoi accedere al router?
<ptux> DD3my, ma ubuntu dove le salva le password di rete?
<DD3my> twisted87, succede solamente con il tuo pc?
<ptux> io accedo a varie reti col mio netbook  e vorrei salvarmi le password per trasferirle sul tablet... ;)
<DD3my> ptux, apri un file di testo e le scrivi li :D
<twisted87> si, solo mio pc.
<twisted87> ptux, destro su gestione connessioni, e fai modifica.. e da lì c'è show password se non erro
<ptux> perfetto, grazie!! ;)
<spiga> salve
<spiga> ho un problema con la cpu
<twisted87> nessuno ha qualche idea? :)
<bollito> ciao a tutti ho un problema
<bollito> ho installato ubuntu 12.04 ma ultimamente e molto instabile
<bollito> ho gia aggiornato tutto
<bollito> mi crashano le applicazioni anche le comuni
<bollito> firefox e perfino i documenti si bloccano spesso
<bollito> il boot e il sistema è piuttosto lento
<dod> jester-  737-300  velocita' assurda. non sono riuscito a provare ad atterrare.
<jester-> dod: provo
<dod> riprovo domani.
<dod> mi ha rotto le palle con gli fps.. ho dovuto segare quasi tutti gli shaders. non so perche'. provalo., ciao. a domani.
<jester-> cià
<jester-> dod: non va in moto
<dod> ha nel menu l'autostart
<dod> l'assurdo sono i 980 knts roba che neanche un caccia puro.
<dod> sopra mach 2. assurdo.
<dod> uso aerei 2.6 lo sai.
<dod> notte
#ubuntu-it 2012-08-21
<Cristian> cioa
<Cristian> ops ciao
<Cristian> buongiorno
<Cristian> avrei bisogno di un aiutino XD mi ritovo con la schermata tipo di istallazione
<Cristian> ho a disposizione un hd vuoto ma se scelgo istalla ubuntu a fianco di windows 7 lo mette nell-hd dove ho windows 7
<Cristian> non mi da la possibilita di scegliere altro hd
<Cristian> sostituisci mi cancellerebbe windows 7
<Cristian> altro dovrei creare a mono le partizoni ma qui mi perdo
<Cristian> ....
<Cristian> nessuno
<Cristian> .
<hallino1> Giorno
<davide> giorno, come faccio a nascondere la barra superiore con ubuntu 12.04??
<cristian_c> davide, quale barra?
<davide> quella dove a dx ci sono le icone della rete, volume, ecc.ecc
<cristian_c> davide, usi gnome shell?
<davide> penso di si, è ubuntu 12.04
<cri_> olazze!!
<cristian_c> davide, posta echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<DD3my> ciao jester-
<bozware> Non riesco ad installare versioni successive alla 10.10 di Ubuntu su un PC nuovo (dicembre 2011) Packard Bell ixtreme i8654. Ha un processore Intel I5 e 8Gb di RAM.
<cristian_c> uhm packard bell, lo sconsiglio
<cristian_c> bozware, da cd?
<bozware> Ho provato Parted Magic e funzionava almeno fino a  Marzo Aprile 2012 ma l'ultima versione provata di giugno dava gli stessi problemi di Ubuntu.
<cristian_c> ma usi il live cd?
<bozware> L'installazione l'ho fatta da CD ma ho provato anche il DVD di Istituto Majorana ma il risultato è sempre lo stesso: si avvia e dopo un po' si pianta tutto e si mettono a lampeggiare i 2 led a destra in alto sulla tastiera.
<bozware> per riprendere il controllo del PC bisogna spegnerlo :-((
<cristian_c> un kernel panic
<cristian_c> ma a che punto arriva il live cd?
<bozware> No: non da' alcun kernel panic si pianta e basta: appaiono delle scritte a proposito della scheda nuveaux
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> ma a che punto arrivi?
<bozware> La scheda video è una Nvidia Geforce GT420 con 2 Gb di RAM.
<bozware> Adesso cerco nella macchina fotografica in quanto avevo fatto una foto dello schermo.
<cristian_c> ok
<DD3my> bozware, appena puoi postala che siamo curiosi di sapere dove si blocca
<bozware> Purtroppo la foto l'ho scaricata sul PC a casa e nella macchina fotografica non c'è, vedo di inviarla domani.
<bozware> Grazie.
<cristian_c> ma ce l'hai qui il pc in questione?
<bozware> No, si tratta del PC di mio fratello. Se siete in grado di aiutarmi domani porto un po' di documentazione.
<bozware> Cosa può essere utile?
<bozware> Ho provato il CD in modalità live, ho provato l'installazione in modalità testuale, ho provato l'installazione con wubi ma il risultato è sempre lo stesso.
<bozware> Non dipende dal CD ne dalla versione di Ubuntu: le versioni 11.X e la 12.04 non funzionano.
<DD3my> a 32 o a 64 ?
<bozware> Ho provato la versione 32 bit e 64 bit: stesso risultato.
<cristian_c> bozware, però dov'è che si blocca?
<davide> cristian_c:ho fatto come mi hai detto , non risulta niente
<Christian_M> ciao, sapete dirmi a che cosa corrispondono i diversi colori negli script?
<cristian_c> davide, cioè non esce alcun output sul terminale
<cristian_c> ?
<bozware> Quando l'hon stallato con la wubi si è installato(è l'unica volta che ho usato wubi per cui non ho idea di come funzioni) ovvero si è avviato il programma che ha installato qualcosa.
<cristian_c> !chat | Christian_M,
<ubot-it> Christian_M,: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<davide> niente
<cristian_c> davide, esattamente quale comando hai digitato?
<bozware> Poi il computer è stato riavviato e si è piantato ma non riesco a capire bene su cosa come: domani vedo di postare la foto così qualche guru magari capisce il problema.
<Christian_M> ma li non c'è supporto solo cazzate :D
<cristian_c> bozware, intendevo quando usi il cd live
<DD3my> bozware, quello che ti chiedevamo e quando fai l installazione da cd dove ti si blocca?
<cristian_c> esatto
<DD3my> cristian_c, giusto
<bozware> Al riavvio del PC ovviamente non funzionava più nulla: MBR rotto... Ho dovuto ripristinare il sistema.
<cristian_c> ma anche il solo avvio
<cristian_c> Christian_M, ma questo è il canale di supporto di ubuntu
<bozware> All'inizio dell'installazione quanto carica i moduli, immagino, se non ricordo male dopo 2 o 3 secondi (come riporta il dmesg).
<cristian_c> Christian_M, e comuque non è un bar delle caxxate, ma un caffé letterario XD
<Christian_M> se se certo :D
<davide> scusa cristian, sbagliavo io mi esce Ubuntu
<bozware> Quando carica il kernel l'operazione non si conclude. Volevo provare partendo dalla 10.10 a fare un upgrade alla 12.04 magari lasciando il kernel della 10.10
<bozware> che sia una strada percorribile?
<cristian_c> davide, quindi usi unity
<davide> si
<cristian_c> bozware, speiga quali passaggi riesce a fare il live cd e quali no
<bozware> OK, all'inizio appare il menu dove poter scegliere il tipo di avvio: live / installazione / ecc. Si possono scegliere le opzioni da dare al kernel, ne ho provate
<bozware> un po' ma senza risultati. Poi avvio o il sistema live o l'installazione grafica o l'installazione testuale o dopo un paio di secondi, ma domani posso essere più preciso,
<bozware> si pianta e si mettono a lampeggiare le luci sulla tastiera: cpas-lock scroll-lock
<bozware> a video si vedono i messaggi del kernel ma senza segnalazioni di errori o problemi specifici
<bozware> almeno io non ho trovato nulla. Si vede che carica i moduli della Nvidia in quanto appare qualcosa su nuveaux ma non riuscendo a fare uno scroll in dietro
<bozware> non riesco a capire cosa succeda e cosa riesca a caricare.
<DD3my> bozware, aspetta pero, tu dopo che fai l installazione guidata aspetti che carichi tutte le componenti del nuovo sistema operativo, di conseguenza finisce l installazione e poi riavvi.. quando riavvi ti si blocca? oppure si blocca a fine dell installazione quando sta caricando moduli/kernel ecc?
<bozware> No: non si arriva all'installazione guidata (installazione da CD). Solo col wubi ho riavviato rompendo il contenuto dell'HD ma credo fosse una fase preliminare di
<bozware> installazione del kernel all'interno di Windows. Lasciamo perdere l'instrallazione con Wubi: anche il boot live-CD non funziona e si pianta all'avvio.
<bozware> Domani vedi di ripresentarmi con la foto del video così è piu chiaro.
<bozware> Provo a fare una nuova foto del boot dal CD magari con i passaggi intermedi per capire il tipo d'avvio seguito.
<DD3my> bozware, ascolta in questo pc cosa tutto c'è installato?
<bozware> Attualmente c'è WIndows preinstallato e c'è Ubuntu 10.10 Plus (non ricordo) quello dell'istituto majorana.
<cristian_c> bozware, però è strano quello che hai descritto
<DD3my> direi parecchio strano..
<bozware> Non lo dire a me che è strano: installo Linux dal 1992 quando è uscito il kernel 1.0 !!!
<DD3my> bozware, anche se l avanzamento puoi sempre farlo da terminale nella 10.10
<DD3my> o anche questo metodo ti ha dato problemi?
<bozware> Ho convinto mio fratello ad abbandonare Windows e adesso una versione recente di Linux non funziona mentre una versione vecchia si :-((
<cristian_c> bozware, quando appar eil menù di ubuntu, quale opzione scegli?
<cristian_c> comunque ho capito, scusami
<bozware> Non ho ancora provato ad aggiornare la 10.10 per passare a qualcosa di successivo.
<cristian_c> c'è un kernel panic
<cristian_c> bozware, hai controllato l'md5?
<bozware> Proverò ad aggiornare la 10.10 alla 12.04.1 e poi vedo cosa succede.
<bozware> NON è un problema di CD: ne ho provati diversi e gli stessi funzionano su altri PC.
<bozware> OK, grazie lo stesso: vedo di procurarmi delle foto e poi le posto così mi spiego chiaramente cosa succede.
<bozware> Grazie a tutti.
<cristian_c> bozware, infatti parlavo dell'hash
<bollito> ciao a tutti ho dei problemi con ubuntu 12.04
<bollito> il sistema l'ho installato da poco sul mio portatie
<bollito> ma è piuttosto instabile
<bollito> firefox e i documenti si bloccano
<bollito> e programmi mi si chiudono da soli..
<bollito> tiz bac mi puoi aiutare?
<cristian_c> bollito, il tuo pc hai requisiti di sistema per ubuntu?
<cristian_c> *ha i
<bollito> ti dico con la 12.04 non li ho controllati ma dalla 9.10 alla 11.10 è sempre sprintato
<cristian_c> bollito, ne è passata di acqua sotto i ponti
<bollito> cmq i recquisiti minimi c'e' li ho
<cristian_c> quali sono le caratteristiche del pc?
<bollito> è un pc portatile toshiba tecra a9
<bollito> con cpu intel centrino duo
<bollito> 1 gb di ram
<bollito> altri dati?
<cristian_c> frequenza del processore?
<bollito> dove trovo questo dato?
<cristian_c> bollito, sei su ubuntu ora?
<bollito> si
<cristian_c> bollito, digita: lscpu
<cristian_c> 1pastebin | bollito
<cristian_c> !pastebin | bollito
<ubot-it> bollito: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bollito> si lo conosco pastebion
<bollito> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1158760/
<cristian_c> io pensavo di avere una cpu schifosa
<cristian_c> CPU MHz:               1862.118
<bollito> che cpu hai?
<cristian_c> la tua è: CPU MHz:               1200.000
<bollito> quindi?
<cristian_c> bolito, sei poco sopra il minimo
<cristian_c> bollito, hai provato a loggare con ubuntu 2d?
<cristian_c> bollito, comuqnue che scheda video hai?
<cristian_c> *comunque
<bollito> no..
<bollito> sto guardando perche non lo so
<bollito> hai un comando?
<bollito> La scheda grafica è una GMA X3100
<bollito> fonti internet
<jester-> bollito: lspci | grep -i vga
<Warlock> Ciao a tutti,sapete come virtualizzare tramite un sw un lettore cd/dvd?
<bollito> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1158774/
<cristian_c> bollito, credo che la tua scheda non abbia le capacità di reggere bene unity 3d
<jester-> bollito: è una intel e non servono driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> sopratutto con la cpu che hai
<jester-> ma è scheda mediocre
<cristian_c> appunto
<cristian_c> per questo consiglio di usare ubuntu 2d
<cristian_c> anche la ram è al limite
<bollito> c'e'qualche altro desktop grafico bello che la mia cpu possa reggere?
<jester-> cristian_c: intel di eeepc e ubuntu regge bene
<cristian_c> jester- pensa che il mio macinino ha una cpu superiore
<cristian_c> ed è tutto dire
<cristian_c> bollito, hai provato ubuntu 2d?
<cristian_c> per vedere se diventa più reattivo
<Warlock> Ciao a tutti,sapete come virtualizzare tramite un sw un lettore cd/dvd?
<bollito> dopo lo provo
<bollito> a proposito
<cristian_c> lol
<Tarantino> Warlock: e due
<bollito> mi sto montando un pc (NON PER GAMING) la amd athlon x 64 a 3200 ghz e migliore? per fisso
<bollito> per portatile uso una turion 64
<Warlock> E si,c'ho molto bisogno...siccome non riesco a trovare una soluzione,devo chiedere per forza
<Warlock> ù.ù
<cristian_c> bollito, il turion è leggermente superato
<jester-> bollito: 12.04?
<bollito> non lo uso per cose professionali
<bollito> ma volevo chiedere per fissi
<Tarantino> Warlock: si ma se non ti risponde nessuno forse è perchè nessuna vuole o sa aiutarti
<cristian_c> !desktop
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'desktop'
<bollito> athlon
<bollito> 64
<cristian_c> Warlock, che poi non ho capito cosa significa
<cristian_c> bolito, il turion ce l'ho anch'io
<cristian_c> non questo
<cristian_c> ce l'ho avuto, per essere più precisi
<bollito> ok comunque sono d'accordo con cristian
<jester-> bollito: pc antico?
<bollito> il mio think pad ibm vecchio come noè riesce a far funzionare alla perfezione compiz
<Warlock> cristian_c a un mio amico gli serve sta cosa e mi ha scritto "Conosci un sw per virtualizzare un lettore cd?"
<bollito>  e questo no
<bollito> grazie.. ciao..
<cristian_c> Warlock, e tu chiedigli: 'ma cosa intendi con ciò?'
<Warlock> Ok
<Warlock> aspetta un secondo
<Tarantino> lol
<cristian_c> le richieste quando vanno fatte, vanno fatte bene, sopratutto per conto terzi
<Warlock> cristian_c ah detto che gli serve creare lettori Cd/Dvd virtuali sul quale montare immagini....adesso mi è più chiaro pure a me xD
<Warlock> Si potrebbe utilizzare acetoneiso giusto??
<cristian_c> penso di sì
<Warlock> anche se si tira dietro molte dipendenze
<cristian_c> usi gnome o kde?
<Warlock> un attimo
<Warlock> gnome
<cristian_c> Warlock, in effetti è adatto per kde
<cristian_c> usa le librerie qt
<Warlock> cristian_c Capito...per gnome invece che posso usare??
<cristian_c> isomaster
<cristian_c> prova a vedere se è nei repo
<Warlock> ok
<Warlock> Sisi
<Warlock> ma in pratica dice che "Legge,scrive e modifica immagini ISO"
<cristian_c> forse anche 'monta'
<cristian_c> forse no
<Warlock> Ook grazie mille
<Warlock> ciao
<cristian_c> puoi provare da terminale
<cristian_c> usi direttamente mount
<Warlock> per?
<cristian_c> Warlock, per montare le iso
<Warlock> E oltre a mount che devo scrivere
<Warlock> ??
<jester-> sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /posizione/del/immagine.iso /media/unacartella
<Warlock> Ook grazie mille
<cristian_c> jester-, pensavo /dev/sr0 o qualcosa del genere
<cristian_c> tipo /dev/scd0
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> ah, ma quelli sono cd/dvd reali, lol
<jester-> cristian_c: è un file
<jester-> se ci tiene lo monta in /cdrom
<jester-> basta che sia una cartella
<cristian_c> ok
<gio> ciao ragazzi,ho appena installato ubuntu ma ho 2 problemi non mi ha impostato lingua italiana in tutti i menu e non mi fa ne cancellare ne scaricare programmi
<cristian_c> !ubuntuitaliano | gio
<ubot-it> gio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<cristian_c> gio, sei connesso?
<gio> si
<cristian_c> qual'è il problema di connessione?
<gio> bho quando clicco su installa o rimuovi su software center non va
<gio> i pacchetti lingua li ho scaricati ma menu restano inglese
<cristian_c> gio, hai seguito la guida?
<cristian_c> gio, in che senso 'non va'?
<gio> non succede nulla
<jester-> gio: devitrascinare italinao per in cima allalista
<jester-> gio: in setting language
<jester-> per primo in cima*
<cristian_c> gio, magari hai tanti aggiornamenti da fare
<gio> provo
<cristian_c> gio, ma si apre la barra di download?
<jester-> gio: e da lo se non c'è fai aggiungi linuga e poi la metti per primo
<gio> ok grazie
<gio> si ora sto facendo upgrade e update cn terminale
<gio> finito riavvio,vediamo che succede,a tra poco
 * drdran is away: Sono occupato/assente
<nicotano> salve
 * drdran is back (gone 00:57:12)
<Massimiliano> buonasera
<Massimiliano> vorrei sapere come far partire ubuntu in modalità live senza installarlo
<vds> Massimiliano, ciao, hai gia` un cd con una live?
<Massimiliano> ho scaricato
<Massimiliano> l'ultima versione in italiano e ora sto masterizzando il file img
<Mauro> Buonasera oggi non sono riuscito a stampare da Ubuntu mi dice che la stampante in rete wireless non è connessa, qualche giorno fa aveva stampato regolarmente....
<Mauro> Probabilmente dovrò riavviare evidentemente ububtu non vede la stampante...
<sage79> salve. sto eseguendo l'avanza mento alla 12 e non me lo fa fare perchè non trova il flash installer
<sage79> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<toffa> ciao a tutti
<toffa> avrei bisogno di aiuto, non ho mai usato ubuntu però adesso ne ho bisogno
<toffa> ho installato in wmware ubuntu 12.04 e avrei bisogno di usare il desktop. cosa devo fare per poterlo utilizzare??
<sage79> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1159252/
<jester-> toffa: cioè?
<toffa> dopo il riavvio mi chiede nome utente e password che inserisco correttamente ma poi mi resta in una schermata di solo testo
<toffa> tipo dos
<sage79> jester-, hai idea di come posso risolvere il mio problema?
<jester-> sage79: non seguivo, che prob ahi
<jester-> sage79: capì cambia server ad apt
<jester-> toffa: arrivi a un promp?
<jester-> t
<jester-> toffa: loggati e dai: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop gnome-session-fallback
<jester-> noprobabilmente non ha installatola grafica
<toffa> si esatto mi interessava questo
<toffa> desktop
<toffa> e dopo aver installato la grafica cosa devo fare?
<jester-> toffa: quando a finito riavvii e se no ti piace unity alla login clicchi il piedino e scegli gnome classic
<sage79> ha funzionato, grazie jester-
<jester-> sage79: ok
<twisted87> ciao a tutti! Ho un piccolo problemino..
<twisted87> non si collega ad internet. Eppure mi risulta connesso.
<twisted87> ho tentato di analizzare da solo il problema con scarsi risultati, guardando iwlan, ifconfig, dmesg, iwlist, lspci.. ma non ne vengo fuori
<twisted87> qualcuno sa illuminarmi la retta via di come analizzare il problema? (aggiungo qualche dettaglio: non pinga. Se io guardo il network manager mi da connesso alla rete, che ho testato con altri dispositivi e funziona senza problemi)
<jester-> twisted87:  in wifi?
<twisted87> si esatto
<jester-> twisted87: cosa risponde il comando: lspci | grep -i network
<twisted87> te lo posto subito
<twisted87> 01:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico02] Network Connetion (rev 05)
<jester-> twisted87: rfkill list
<Fire^fox> ciao jester
<jester-> aiò firez
<twisted87> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN Soft e Hard blocked: No
<twisted87> quindi modulo caricato e interruttori accesi, giusto?
<twisted87> avevo la mezza intenzione di disinstallare i compat wireless, ma preferisco chiedere a chi se ne intende piu di me
<jester-> twisted87: iwconfig la vede una wlan0?
<twisted87> no, è quella la cosa strana
<twisted87> eth0
<twisted87> eth1
<twisted87> (ovviamente ho solo 1 ethernet)
<jester-> twisted87: a ricordarsi come si chiama il modulo della wifi intel
<twisted87> eh boh, provo a cercare..
<twisted87> Il tutto è successo quando ho cercato di installare una chiavetta wifi esterna più potente
<jester-> twisted87: non è che hai messo in blacklist il modulo
<twisted87> non ho nemmeno guardato, non vorrei che l'installazione dei compat wireless l'avesse fatto.. io no di certo, perchè volevo avere entrambe le interfacce funzionanti
<twisted87> però non verrebbe fuori su lspci se fosse in blacklist, no?
<jester-> centra no, lspci vede l'hardware
<twisted87> ah ok, pensavo vedesse i moduli
<jester-> twisted87: sudo modprobe ipw2200  e guarda se comapre  in iwconfig
<twisted87> not found
<jester-> twisted87: che kernel usi
<jester-> twisted87: uname -r
<twisted87> 2.6.32-41
<twisted87> generic
<twisted87> mi sa che a far qualche pasticcio sono stati i compat wireless
<jester-> twisted87:  boh nel 3 iò modulo è quello
<twisted87> potrei provare ad aggiornare il kernel quindi
<jester-> twisted87: cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<jester-> metti nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | twisted87
<ubot-it> twisted87: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> twisted87: lsb_release -a
<jester-> intel è sempre andata anche coi kernel vecchi
<twisted87> 10.04.04 LTS
<twisted87> andava infatti
<jester-> twisted87: fa vedere il cat
<twisted87> prima di tentare di installare la seconda chiave wifi
<jester-> twisted87: eh ma cosa hai combinato installando la usb
<twisted87> cat di cosa?
<jester-> twisted87: cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<jester-> !paste | twisted87
<ubot-it> twisted87: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<twisted87> eh lo so, nel tentativo di far funzionare entrambe le chiavette ho fatto un pò di disastri :p
<twisted87> adesso te lo "pasto"
<twisted87> http://pastebin.com/aJtV26cm
<jester-> twisted87: senti: secondo me avanzi alla 12.04 lts to lts e pace
<jester-> altimenti  prova a reinstallare kernel ed headers
<twisted87> ok provo, grazie mille dell'aiuto :D
<jester-> sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-`uname -r` linux-headers-`uname -r`
<twisted87> oppure dist-upgrade, giusto?
<jester-> twisted87: dist-ugrade non avanza
<jester-> twisted87: fai dak gestore aggoìiornamenti oppure alt-F2 e scrivi update-manager -d
<twisted87> ah ok, ottimo!!
<twisted87> grazie mille! :D
<Alboroisie> salve ragazzi
<Alboroisie> un OT
<Alboroisie> è cosi una ricevuta di pagamento della telecom? http://www.cronacaflegrea.it/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/bolletta-enel.jpg
<Altariel> salve, c'è qualche utente esperto o che conosce bene ubuntu che possa rispondere a qualche domanda tecnica? :)
<Altariel> nessuno?
<Torpedo_Smash> ciao a tutti ragazzi, sono passato da Ubuntu 12.04 a Xubuntu 12.04 sul mio EeePC 1000H ho un piccolo problema: ogni volta che accendo il computer non appena faccio il login si accende il Bluetooth anche l'ho spento, dopo che lo spengo e lo riaccedo tutto come da capo
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash: lo spegni da icona sulla barra?
<Torpedo_Smash> jester-, sì, premo su disattiva e si spegne, ma quando spengo il computer e poi lo riaccendo il bluetooth si riaccende
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash: vedi se è disattivabile in programmi avvio. però se ti serve dovrai attivarlo
<jester-> segnala il bug
<jester-> !bug \ Torpedo_Smash
<jester-> !bug | Torpedo_Smash
<ubot-it> Torpedo_Smash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/SegnalareBug | vedi anche !launchpad
<Robbonzo> salve gente
<Torpedo_Smash> jester-, tu dici di togliere il gestore del bluetooth dai programmi in avvio?
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash: mi pare la soluzione piu spiccia per aggirare il bug
<Torpedo_Smash> jester-, ok, provo, grazie :)
<Torpedo_Smash> jester-, solo una cosa, ma perché con Xubuntu mi fa 'sta cosa e con Ubuntu non mi ha mai dato problemi? E' perché è diverso il gestore del bluetooth?
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash: con linux bisogna conviere con i bug
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash: comunque sarebbe come dire. perhè la mora non mi caga quando la bionda lo fa?
<Torpedo_Smash> jester-, sì, ok, ma mi domandavo se è perché qui c'è Blueman e in Ubuntu ce ne ra un altro, comunque ok, fa lo stesso, proverò come dici tu :)
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash: probabile qualche script xubinti bacato
<jester-> segnala il bug
<Warlock> Ciao a tutti,ho un problema con Kubuntu,ovvero,appena accendo il computer (ogni volta) devo eliminare la connessione di casa mia dalle impostazioni di connessione,sennò non mi fa accedere ad internet,come posso risolvere questo scocciante problema?
<bollito> ciao a tutti
<geko> sera
<bollito> ho creato la mia personale copia di ubuntu "personalizzata" con ubuntu builder
<DD3my> ciao bollito
<bollito> ho solo un problema
<DD3my> ciao geko
<bollito> l'ubuntu software center non funziona
<bollito> comunque ciao dd3my e geko
<bollito> pè raro trovare in questa chat alla sera gente simpatica
<bollito> ci sono dei programmi per creare la propria variante di ubuntu personalizzata??
<geko> purtroppo io sono arrugginito sono fermo alla 9.04
<DD3my> bollito, siamo tutti simpatici solamente che ognuno lo dimostra in modo diverso :D
<DD3my> comunque spiegati meglio, cioè ubuntu software non funziona? cosa c'è chee non fa?
<bollito> fidati ho sentito gente che non lo sembrava proprio
<geko> tra poco arriverà la 12.10
<DD3my> geko, vuoi avanzare di versione?
<geko> adesso? sono un un piccolo gericom portatile
<geko> su un piccolo gericom
<bollito> c'e' in teoria vorrei creare una variante di ubuntu.. un mio amico lo ha fatto con ubuntu builder ma l'ubuntu software center no funzionava
<geko> con appena 512 di Raam
<bollito> geko: io su un ibm thinkpad gli avevo messo la 11.04 e scattava
<DD3my> installalo tramite terminale bollito
<bollito> 512 GB RAM
<geko> si GB
<DD3my> geko, rimani su quella versione anche perche missa non la regga un versioen tipo la 11.10 o la 12
<bollito> sorry mb
<bollito> installa la versione lite con unity 2d
<bollito> e funziona
<geko> infatti vedo che la regge bene e per quello che devo fare su questo pc va più che bene
<bollito> io ho tenuto 2 anni la 10.04
<bollito> poi quest'anno mi sono rotto e ho messo la 12.04
<bollito> ma se devo dirla tutta
<geko> bollito, come va la 12.04?
<bollito> rimpiango la velocità ,la potenza e l'efficenza del 10.04
<bollito> questa crasha facilmente
<geko> c'è sempre qualcosa che non va
<bollito> iil vecchio tecra a9 con cpu intel centrino duo non c'e' la fa piu
<bollito> ecco cosa non va xD..
<bollito> comunque ho messo gnome e crasha di meno
<geko> dimmi bollito si riesce a vedere i programmi tv?
<bollito> l'unica cosa che odiavo della 10.04 era compiz
<geko> qua sulla 9.04 uso ubuntuwintv
<geko> ma non vedo le rai tranne che la rai4
<bollito> non mi funzionava mentre sull'ibm (anche piu vecchio) partiva come un missile
<bollito> ora con la 12.04 non so piu neanche dove sia
<bollito> hai un fisso o un portatile?
<geko> gericom portatile
<geko> 512 MB di ram :-(
<Carlin0> bollito, puoi contattare il papà di Ubuntu builder → http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=68385
<bollito> vuoi fare una sfida con questo:  http://www.google.it/imgres?q=ibm+thinkpad&um=1&hl=it&sa=N&biw=1280&bih=711&tbm=isch&tbnid=dOIzHNAf2flPGM:&imgrefurl=http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/ThinkPad&docid=05UeX8bhj-CFyM&imgurl=http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/0/0e/IBM_Thinkpad_R51.jpg/220px-IBM_Thinkpad_R51.jpg&w=220&h=204&ei=-wg0UNewJYeE4gTV2oCYDw&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=216&vpy=179&dur=912&hovh=163&hovw=176&tx=123&ty=145&sig=1
<geko> cos'è ubuntu builder
<Carlin0> una apps per costruire una Ubuntu personalizzata
<bollito> un programma solo per linux che ti da la possibilita di creare una tua variante di ubuntu
<geko> grazie per le info
<bollito> domanda ma ubuntu puo usare il touch?
<Carlin0> l'ha creata un ragazzo che è anche mod del forum
<bollito> io ho anche un tx1000 hp
<bollito> che si gira e diventa touch
<geko> mi sa che è meglio del mio Gericom
<bollito> va con ubuntu?
<bollito> l'hp si ma con l'ibm thinkpad faccio fatica a crederci
<geko> ragazzi fuggo vi auguro buon proseguimento. Notte
<bollito> Notte geko
<DD3my> notte geko
<bollito> con quale versione hai iniziatoa usare ubuntu
<Carlin0> bollito, passa in chat
<Carlin0> !chat | bollito
<ubot-it> bollito: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<bollito> lo so ma è vuota la chat
<micheg> sera
<Davide_G> ciao micheg
<micheg> ciao davide
<fleurtherock> ciao
<fleurtherock> so che l'ora è tarda ma mi serve una mano
<fleurtherock> ho installato virtualbox
<fleurtherock> e mi dice che devo ricompilare il kerne
<fleurtherock> ma come si fa?
#ubuntu-it 2012-08-22
<micheg> al limite devi ricompilare il modulo del kernel. da dove lo hai installato virtualbox? se lo installi da repository non dovresti avere questo problema.+
<cri_> giorno
<cri_> ragazzi mi e venuta la brillante idea di istallare compiz ma sembra andare in crash
<cri_> o meglio se attivo la funzione ruota cubo i colori si mischiano e viene fuori una macchia
<gianiaz> ciao ragazzi, ho bisogno di un aiutino espresso, ho un pc in DMZ che riceve tutte le richieste che arrivano dall'esterno, vorrei fare il port forward delle richieste ricevute sull'ip pubblico sulla porta 8282 ad un pc in rete locale sulla porta 80, avete un comando da passarmi?
<cristian_c> gianiaz, può esserti utile questa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/PortForwarding ?
<gianiaz> cristian_c, no è la macchina linux che fa da firewall
<gianiaz> non è un router :-)
<gianiaz> essendo in dmz in pratica il router lascia passare tutte le porte su quella macchina
<gianiaz> stavo guardando questa: http://www.hackorama.com/network/portfwd.shtml
<cristian_c> gianiaz, ma il dmz non era soltanto una piccola parte di lan, isolata dalle altre?
<gianiaz> rischio di dirti delle cazzate, però per come è configurata la mia rete, ho messo questo pc in dmz
<gianiaz> e in pratica è come se il router facesse port forward di tutte le porte su questo pc in dmz
<gianiaz> cosi con un po' di iptables ho blindato la rete solo sui servizi che mi servono
<gianiaz> solo che fin'ora tutti i programmi che accettavano connessioni esterne erano su questa macchina
<gianiaz> ora sto facendo il port forwarding su un'altra macchina su cui gira un web server
<nannes> alòa
<cristian_c> gianiaz, puoi provare con ssh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/PortForwarding
<Cristian> olazze!!
<DD3my> ciao Cristian
<Cristian> DD3my, giorno a  te
<compudario> avete notizie di quando verra FINALMENTE abbandonato Unity?
<cristian_c> !chat | compudario
<ubot-it> compudario: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ghigomatto> buogiorno a tutti!
<ghigomatto> ho un problema, che non riesco a risolvere: ubuntu server versione squeeze/sid con kernel:2.6.32-42-server #95-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 25 16:10:49 UTC 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ghigomatto> non riesco a trovare il pacchetto vsftpd, che devo installare. come faccio?
<Davide_G> ghigomatto: vai sul terminale e digita: apt-cache search vsftpd
<ghigomatto> Davide_G: sembra non essere disponibile il pacchetto! è strano! ora provo.
<ghigomatto> Davide_G: mi risponde così: vsftpd - lightweight, efficient FTP server written for security
<Davide_G> allora vuol dire che ce
<Davide_G> fai un: sudo apt-get install vsftpd
<ghigomatto> Davide_G: dove lo trovo, dunque, se non me lo installa con un semplice apt-get install nome_pacchetto?
<Davide_G> se nella cache c'e vuol dire che lo puoi anche installare
<ghigomatto> Mi dice questo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1160480/
<Davide_G> ah xke e danneggiato
<ghigomatto> cosa posso fare, esattamente? mai installato prima mi dice che è danneggiato? boh?....
<ghigomatto> inizialmente ho pensato che poteva trattarsi di un problema legato alla versione a 64 bit del server.
<ghigomatto> ma poi ho cominciatoa dubitarne, ma non so come risolvere...
<ghigomatto> Davide_G: ci sei?
<Davide_G> asp
<DD3my> ghigomatto, è presente nei repository questo programma?
<ghigomatto> DD3my: I repos che ho sono questi, di default: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1160484/
<DD3my> ghigomatto, se ti dice che è danneggiato puo significare anche che il pacchetto in questione non è inserito nei repo ufficiali e quindi per sicurezza non te lo fa installare
<DD3my> hai controllato se c'è nell ubuntu software?
<Davide_G> DD3my:  c'e nei repository solo che il pacchetto e danneggiato e nn lo installa
<Davide_G> ghigomatto:  prova con un: sudo apt-get autoclean
<Davide_G> anzi prima: sudo apt-get purge update-inetd
<ghigomatto> DD3my: mi pare di si, nella url: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1160486/ trovo l'elenco dei pacchetti 64 bit, e mi sembra, aprendolo, di trovare occorrenze col pacchetto...
<Davide_G> dopodiché riprova con update-inetd
<ghigomatto> Davide_G: ora provo. ma avevo già fatto....
<Davide_G> quando hai fatto tutto pastami il log
<ghigomatto> Davide_G: ecco l'output: apt-get autoclean Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<Davide_G> ok ora fai il purge
<ghigomatto> Davide_G: col comando apt-get purge nome_pacchetto?
<Davide_G> si
<ghigomatto> Davide_G: spe.
<Davide_G> te lho gia messo il nome pacchetto
<Davide_G> copia quello che ti ho messo
<ghigomatto> Ecco. Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto Il pacchetto vsftpd non è installato e quindi non è stato rimosso 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<ghigomatto> direi che ora non c'è...
<ghigomatto> poi?
<ghigomatto> Spetta Davide_G  ho visto il tuo comando, provo.
<ghigomatto> ok, stesso msg di prima...
<DD3my> ghigomatto, usa pastebin se devi copiare lunghi output
<ghigomatto> DD3my: hai ragione, scusa.
<Davide_G> ghigomatto:  con il purge ti dice cosa?!?
<DD3my> ghigomatto, tranquillo :)
<DD3my> Davide_G, con il purge dovrebbe cancellarli qualsiasi file riguardo quel pacchetto
<ghigomatto> Davide_G: questo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1160491/
<DD3my> mmm
<ghigomatto> DD3my: non è che i repos di cui dispongo sono troppo "restrittivi"?
<DD3my> ghigomatto, ti posso chiedere una cosa? questo programma che vuoi installare che utilità ha?
<Davide_G> ghigomatto:  prova con sudo apt-get purge vsftpd
<ghigomatto> Sono questi, di default: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1160484/
<ghigomatto> Davide_G: provo subito.
<DD3my> perche se non riesci ad installarlo puoi sempre ripiegare su qualche altro programma simile a questo
<ghigomatto> DD3my: il problema è che devo installare questo prodotto perché dev'essere uguale all'originale precedentemente installato su altro server.
<DD3my> ah okei
<ghigomatto> e ne avrei benefici in termini di config, prendendomi la config vecchia, chrooting e quant'altro....
<ghigomatto> insomma, meno job.
<DD3my> giusto, che versione stai usando di ubuntu?
<Davide_G> ghigomatto: ce la facciamo! :)
<ghigomatto> Davide_G: ecco l'output del comando che mi suggerivi: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1160501/
<ghigomatto> DD3my: eccola: ubuntu server versione squeeze/sid con kernel:2.6.32-42-server #95-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 25 16:10:49 UTC 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ghigomatto> Davide_G: lo spero! :-)
<Dig> salve a tutti
<Dig> è possibile trovare il file .deb di Network manager?
<Davide_G> proviamo con un bruteforce
<ghigomatto> Davide_G: per onor del vero il server di origine è una debian Lenny, a 32 bit, ma il file di config del vsftpd può restare assolutamente lo stesso...
<ghigomatto> Davide_G: cioè?
<Davide_G> sudo dpkg --remove -force --force-remove-reinstreq update-inetd
<ghigomatto> Dig: cerca nei repos di cui disponi e apri una url sul tuo browser, dovresti trovare l'elenco dei pacchetti per la tua distro. vedi li....
<ghigomatto> Davide_G: ometti pure il sudo, sono io root.... ora provo.
<Davide_G> beh ti scrivo il comando nella sua completezza
<Dig> ghigomatto, ho guardato sul sito di networkmanager però mi porta il file in formati compressi su l/launchpad.net non lo trovo già in formato deb?
<ghigomatto> Dig: non sul sito di network manager...sulla url dei tuoi repos.
<ghigomatto> Davide_G: mi dice che il comando è errato....ci sono delle imprecisioni nel formalismo?
<ghigomatto> Davide_G: questo l'output: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1160510/
<Davide_G> dpkg --remove-force --force-remove-reinstreq update-inetd
<Davide_G> mi sono dimenticato un trattino
<ghigomatto> Davide_G: quale? :-) ....
<ghigomatto> il force...
<Davide_G> dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq update-inetd
<ghigomatto> Davide_G: bastardo, sto sitema, ora lo rifaccio ex-novo in 32 bit.... ca@@ø! ecco l'output del comando con il trattino in più...http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1160515/
<ghigomatto> Davide_G: ora riprovo come mi hai scritto....
<ghigomatto> Davide_G: ecco cosa dice ora: dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq update-inetd dpkg: attenzione: viene ignorata la richiesta di rimuovere update-inetd poiché non è installato
<ghigomatto> Davide_G: manca update-inetd
<Davide_G> e sto cazz di pacchetto danneggiato. eppure te lo deve far rimuovere
<Davide_G> bisogna chiedere a Peace
<ghigomatto> Davide_G: secondo me non c'è più, quale pacchetto? update-inetd?
<Davide_G> vieni su #ubuntu-it-chat
<ghigomatto> Spe: come si fa?  ....hihihihihih
<ghigomatto> credo diesserci...
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<micheg> buon giorno
<garpy> g
 * drdran is away: Sono occupato/assente
<leopesto_hp> ho un problemino con lirc....
<leopesto_hp> se do lancio "lircd -H devinput -d /dev/input/event3" irw rileva i comandi mentre se lancio normalmente lirc tramite "sudo /etc/init.d/lirc start" niente...
<bozware> Ieri avevo scritto perché non riesco ad installare versioni successive alla 10.10 su un Packard Bell Intel i5 con 8Gb di RAM e nVidia GeForce GT 420
<leopesto_hp> eppure /etc/lirc/hardware.conf é configurato correttamente....
<leopesto_hp> bozware, che problemi riscontri ad aggiurnare o installare da zero una versione piu recente?
<bozware> Nel pomeriggio ho fatto dei test. Ora invio le foto su pastebin.
<bozware> Ops, come faccio a mostrare le foto di quello che mi succede?
<leopesto_hp> !imagebin | bozware
<ubot-it> bozware: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<bozware> Ops, le foto sono troppo pesanti.
<bozware> Adesso vedoi di ridurle.
<giuk12> ciao, scusate caduta connessione. dicevo su un paio di installazioni synaptic mi da W: In attesa di dpkg --assert-multi-arch ma non era presente - dpkgGo (10: Nessun processo figlio)
 * drdran is back (gone 00:23:12)
<giuk12> ho bisogno di qualche pacchetto o è la roba che sto installando che non è a posto?
<bozware> Eccomi. Ho avviato il CD-ROM di Ubuntu 12.04 LTS - Italiano e si vede in http://imagebin.org/225412
<bozware> Il risultato si vede nella seguente: http://imagebin.org/225413
<bozware> Il computer si è piantato, i 2 led in alto a destra sulla tastiera si sono messi a lampeggiare e l'unico modo per sbloccarlo e spegnere dal pulsante dell'alimentazione.
<bozware> Invio un primo piano della console: http://imagebin.org/225414
<bozware> Lo stesso risultato del blocco l'ho ottenuto con altri CD e DVD sia per la versione 11.04 che la 11.10. Speravo che con la 12.04 LTS tutto si sarebbe sistemato ma non è stato così.
<giuk12> che opzione è dpkg --assert-multi-arch, non c'è nel man...
<leopesto_hp> bozware, kernel panic
<leopesto_hp> hai provato con altre versioni/CD?
<bozware> Ieri pomeriggio ho fatto una prova con chiavetta USB utilizzando la versione Ubuntu 12.04 Netinstall con UNetbootin: il risultato è diverso. http://imagebin.org/225415 http://imagebin.org/225416
<bozware> Kernel panic :-(( dovuto a cosa? Ho anche aggiornato il firmware della MB ma non c'è stato alcun risultato.
<giuk12> bozware alla schermata di avvio prova con F6 e spunta su acpi=off
<giuk12> a me senza acpi=off non parte
<bozware> Purtroppo il PC non ce l'ho sotto mano. Ricordo che mesi addietro avevo provato a passare i diversi parametri ma con scarso successo. Ora mi segno il suggerimento e riproverò appena trovo un attimo.
<giuk12> acpi=off è un pò drastico ma lo fa partire, io mi sono accomodato con un pci=noirq dopo l'installazione. ci sono un altro paio di parametri da provare googola acpi=off e pci=noirq qualche info più dettagliata la trovi.
<bozware> Sono convinto d'aver già usato acpi=off ma visto che ieri non l'ho fatto proverò questa e poi chiederò eventualmente ancora aiuto, grazie.
<bollito> d
<bollito> ciao
<bollito> avrei bisogno di aiuto
<bollito> vorrei creare una mia "distribuzione personalizzata"di ubuntu
<bollito> ho sentito di ubuntu builder m,a vorrei "toccare" oltre ai programmi anche l'ambiente grafico
<nicotano> salve
<Vin_> salve!!
<Vin_> avrei busogno di un driver scheda video ati
<Vin_> quello che e su driver aggiuntivi funziona male..
<nicotano> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati
<Vin_> e cosa drovrei fare
<Vin_> non so nemmeno come si chiama la scheda
<nicotano> dal terminale sudo lshw | grep vga e vedi quale è
<Vin_> grazie
<Vin_> niente compare
<Vin_> capabilities: pm msi vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom
<nicotano> dal terminale sudo lshw | grep ATI vedi se dice quale è
<Prometeu> Pershendetje Mire Se Ju Gjeta Te Gjithve :))
<Vin_> non compare niente
<nicotano> dai solo sudo lshw e poi scorri tutto quello che viene elenacato
<nicotano> elencato**.
<Vin_> description: Notebook     version: x.x     width: 32 bits     capabilities: smbios-2.6 dmi-2.6 smp-1.4 smp     configuration: boot=normal chassis=notebook cpus=1 family=Eee PC sku=1201T uuid=809E61FF-3CCC-5C81-31B1-BCAEC502CCFA   *-core        description: Motherboard        product: 1201T        vendor: ASUSTeK Computer INC.        physical id: 0        version: x.xx        serial: EeePC-0123456789        slot: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
<Vin_> mi dai il link??
<nicotano> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati
<Vin_> dove postare
<Vin_> description: Notebook     version: x.x     width: 32 bits     capabilities: smbios-2.6 dmi-2.6 smp-1.4 smp     configuration: boot=normal chassis=notebook cpus=1 family=Eee PC sku=1201T uuid=809E61FF-3CCC-5C81-31B1-BCAEC502CCFA   *-core        description: Motherboard        product: 1201T        vendor: ASUSTeK Computer INC.        physical id: 0        version: x.xx        serial: EeePC-0123456789        slot: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
<nicotano> Vin_, cerca la voce display
<Vin_> monitor ce
<Vin_> dove cerco??
<nicotano> Vin_,  devi avere un risultato come questo con ATI  invece di nvidia    *-display                description: VGA compatible controller                product: GT218 [GeForce 210]                vendor: NVIDIA Corporation
<Vin_> dammi il comando
<nicotano> !paste | Vin_
<ubot-it> Vin_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Vin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1160891/
<Vin_> ecco
<nicotano> e non riuscivi a trovarlo ?  *-display
<nicotano>                 description: VGA compatible controller
<nicotano>                 product: RS780M/RS780MN [Mobility Radeon HD 3200 Graphics]
<nicotano> Radeon HD 3200
<Vin_> scusami :)
<Vin_> adesso cosa si può fare??
<Vin_> esiste un driver
<nicotano> vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati
<Vin_> dice che e supportato fino alle versione 11.10. la 12.04 non ce scritto  niente
<darkham> salve, dovendo usare ubuntu 10.04 in una macchina con 1gb DDR400 ed una radeon 9600 basata su R300, c'è un modo per aggiornare i mesa 7.7 presenti nel repository?
<itDany83> Salve a tutti
<itDany83> vi posso chiedere un piccolo aiutino
<itDany83> mi sto registrando sul forum di ubuntu, pero non riesco a concludere perche mi dice di inserire una tripla di numri centrale.
<itDany83> come devo fare
<itDany83> ??
<darkham> proprio nessuno?
<jester-> darkham: che io sappia se i l gestore driver aggiuntivi non rileva driver esterni va bene cosi
<jester-> darkham: passare alla 12.04 avresti driver open piu aggiornati, non si lamenta nessun ultimamente
<darkham> jester-, ho freezes continui
<darkham> assolutamente peggiorati con gli ultimi aggiornamenti
<jester-> darkham: sulla 10.o4 0 'rvando la 12.04
<darkham> sulla 12.04
<jester-> darkham: freeze in che senso
<darkham> jester, si congela, senza speranza
<darkham> ad intervalli variabili
<jester-> darkham: non è che hai pacioccato coi catalyst?
<darkham> jester-, non li posso usare, gli ultimi compatibili con la mia scheda sono i 9.3
<darkham> ho una R300
<darkham> uso solo i mesa
<jester-> darkham: provato gnome classic senza effetti?
<darkham> jester-, purtroppo si
<darkham> senza risolvere
<darkham> sembrerebbe correlato a qualcosa di xorg
<jester-> darkham: e va in freeze?
<darkham> soi
<darkham> si
<jester-> strano con le ati non vedo nessuno lamentarsi
<darkham> infatti
<darkham> fa abbastanza strano anche a me
<jester-> darkham: installando su partizione, da live è in virtualbox
<jester-> o in*
<darkham> in live ho avuto qualche problema
<darkham> mi domando solo se i mesa sono strettamente correlati a versioni di xorg e del kernel
<darkham> da non poterli aggiornare
<darkham> nella lts
<darkham> riavvio
<jester-> darkham: ogi come oggi non è piuuna quastione di mesa. ildriver open funza bene
<jester-> se ahi usato catalyst o qualche ppa il problema potrebbe essere lib cambiate
<giordan> salve a tutti/e, vorrei sapere se esiste un programma che fa vedere i settori difettosi di un hardisk.grazie
<jester-> giordan: non mi pare ma fsck -c li trova e se li sena
<jester-> segna*
<jester-> darkham: sudo /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<jester-> darkham: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx libglu1-mesa
<darkham> jester-, non ce l'ho installato
<jester-> darkham: fallo lo stesso
<darkham> sono sulla 10.04
<jester-> darkham: va bè parlati e aiutati da solo, cosa vuoi che ti dica
<darkham> e gli ultimi mesa sono i 7.7.1
<jester-> darkham: dai i due comandi
<darkham> ok
<darkham> il primo da "not found"
<darkham> ed il secondo mi ha rimesso i mesa 7.7.1-1ubuntu3
<jester-> darkham: il secondo  ha riesso le librerie di serie
<jester-> non ha messo nessun driver
<darkham> ecco, essendo abbastanza datate, vorrei solo aggiornarle ad una versione piu' recente, compatibile con xorg ed il kernel della 10.04
<darkham> sempre se ogni mesa non abbia stretta compatibilià con versioni di xorg e kernel
<jester-> darkham: vanno daccordo con la 10.04 se metti roba non ufficiale ci credo che freeza
<darkham> jester-, i freezes li ho con la 12-04 usando quanto di serie,
<jester-> darkham: e che problemi hai con la 10.04 allora
<darkham> qui sulla 10.04 vorrei solo mettere qualcosa di piu recente
<jester-> darkham: a quale pro?
<darkham> jester-, dalla 7.7.1 fino a quando non hanno abbandonato le R300, ci sono state diverse ottimizzazioni
<jester-> darkham: una stabile rimane con lib applicazioni e quant'altro originali, salvo bug e sicurezza
<darkham> jester-, non mi farei questo problema, se non fosse che la 12.04 è stata praticamente inusabile
<jester-> darkham: ati non sviluppa piu una fava, lo fa la communità con il radeo omnicomprensivo
<jester-> darkham: si ma non cpaisco a cosa ti serve pacioccare il driver e lib ati
<darkham> si ma gli sviluppatori mesa hanno abbandonato le R300 dai mesa 8
<jester-> darkham: ritenuta obsoleta?
<darkham> jester-, si
<jester-> darkham: quindi la vedo dura trovare roba che la migliorino, a aprte il fatto che la scheda è scarsa scarsa rimane,
<jester-> ho un vecchio pc con una nvidia Fx
<jester-> va decente ma non si puo pretendere prestazioni da gt550
<jester-> alla nonna hai voglia di mettergli la minigonna
<darkham> jester-, non pretendo niente di stravolgente
<darkham> jester-, solo che per esempio, xbmc giri meglio di come gira adesso con i mesa 7.7.1
<xubuntu_> salve ragazzi/e ho combinato un casino, per errore ho dato il comando fsck -c ora non mi parte più ubuntu, sono partito con xubuntu in live cosa posso fare? aiutatemi
<xubuntu_> come faccio a ripristinare il file sistem?
<jester-> xubuntu_: il comando fsck -c cosi dato non fa assolutamente nulla
<jester-> xubuntu_: o ha fatto altro
<jester-> hai fatto altro
<xubuntu_> sono giordan ho dato il comando sudo fsck -c spostandomi nel hd che dovevo controllare invece ho confermato per hd su cui era istallato ubuntu
<jester-> xubuntu_: ripeto dando solo fsck -c e senza sudo non fa nulla
<jester-> anche con sudo non fa nulla se non indichi il device
<jester-> che deve essere smontato e ti avvisa pure se è montato
<jester-> xubuntu_: il problema è facile che sia che l'hd è da rottamare
<jester-> se ha settori danneggiati e continua a dannegiarne altri
<xubuntu_> no hd è nuovo,
<jester-> xubuntu_: la garanzia c'è apposta
<jester-> per roba nuova che bacata
<jester-> xubuntu_: hai dato semplicemente fsck -c?
<jester-> senza nemmeno sudo?
<xubuntu_> ma possiamo provare a ripristinare il file system?
<jester-> xubuntu_: dalive devi fare un fsck /dev/sdxx
<jester-> xx = lettera numero del device
<xubuntu_> le xx è il nome dell'hd?
<xubuntu_> ok
<jester-> xubuntu_: sei da live?
<xubuntu_> si
<jester-> xubuntu_: fa vedere nel paste: sudo fsck -l
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<xubuntu_> ok
<mapreri> jester-: xubuntu_: `sudo fdisk -l`...
<xubuntu_> ooook
<xubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1161130/
<jester-> xubuntu_: sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<jester-> xubuntu_: se vuoi lo scan dei settori sudo fsck -c /dev/sda1
<davidetr> buonasera a tutti!
<davidetr> ho bisogno di un piccolo aiuto
<davidetr> ho appena recuperato i dati da un hard disk con photorec
<davidetr> l'operazione è andata magnificamente
<davidetr> ma ora sto dividendo tutti i file dalle sottocartelle che mi ha creato
<davidetr> c'è un comando da terminale che posso digitare per ricercare automaticamente tutti i file di un certo tipo anche nelle sottocartelle e spostarli automaticamente in una directory che voglio io?
<davidetr> trovato..grazie lo stesso :)
<davidetr> ciao!
<xubuntu> salve atutti/e sono giordan ho terminato il recupero dei dati con fdisk ma ora è comparsa una cartella lost+found e non riesco ad entrare, ho provato a riavviare ma dice che non c'è grub
<lonejack> mi date 2 dritte...
<lonejack> ho installato un secondo hd e volevo montarlo in una mia directory (sotto la mia home)
<lonejack> ho modificato fstab pensando di risolvere tutto in un attimo...
<lonejack> non funziona
<Fetentone> ciao ragazzi, qualcuno potrebbe dirmi come mai all'accenzione del pc non sempre riesco a collegarmi a internet ma devo spegnere e riaccendera anche più volte??? Premetto che internet c'è ed è perfetta... io uso il collegamento wi-fi. Grazie anticipatamente!
<cristian_c> *accensione
<cristian_c> !veggenti
<ubot-it> Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<cristian_c> Fetentone, comunque devi spiegarti meglio
<Fetentone> ubot-it, se ce l'hai con me, mi scuso, io non ho mai studiato l'informatica ed il pc l'ho iniziato ad usare per dei probemi medici. L'italiano, invece, l'ho studiato molto bene, se non è comprensibile il mio italiano, mi spieghi dove non sono stato esplicativo, grazie.
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> lol
<Fetentone> bentrovato cristian_c. Non so come spiegarmi meglio.. internet è presente perchè gli altri pc navigano e sono connessi mentre il browser gira gira gira ma poi mi dice tempo esaurito sessione terminata...
<cristian_c> Fetentone, che cosa devi 'spegnere e riaccendere più volte'
<Fetentone> clicco su ricarica... idem
<cristian_c> ?
<Fetentone> il PC
<Fetentone> lo devo riavviare più volte
<cristian_c> uhm
<Fetentone> anche 4 o 5 volte
<cristian_c> se esegui un ping che cosa succede?
<Fetentone> non so cos'è un pig
<cristian_c> !ping
<ubot-it> pong
<cristian_c> lol
<Fetentone> ping
<Fetentone> :) sorry il pig è un'altra cosa! :D
<cristian_c> Fetentone, puoi fare tutto da gui, installa Strumenti di reter
<cristian_c> altrimenti da terminale
<cristian_c> ping -c3 www.google.com
<Fetentone> grazie cris.. provo subito e ti faccio sapere ....
<Fetentone> ubot-it ciao pure a te... scusami seprima me la sono presa
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> lol
<Fetentone> ritorno a breve
<esd> are there italians?
<esd> ci sono italiani?
<n3tz666> esd, A volte…quando l'Italia funziona
<esd> si? :P
<esd> comunque vi sto scrivendo dalla versione LIVE (CD) di ubuntu
<esd> perchè l'hdd non riesce ad eseguire il bootloader
<esd> considerate che il pc è nuovo e nell'hdd c'è solo ubuntu
<esd> al momento dell'installazione ho scelto di creare il bootloader sullo sda, ovvero l'hdd
<esd> idee :D?
<n3tz666> esd, hai un qualche errore a video ?
<esd> La scheda madre mi dice "disk boot failed, please insert etc..." il solito errore
<esd> DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER
<n3tz666> esd, il tuo disco viene riconosciuto dalla scheda madre ? partiamo dal principio
<esd> ovviamente nel pc ho un unico disco, settato come master,
<esd> yep, lo vede perfettamente! (ci ho anche installato ubuntu sopra :P, però non parte)
<n3tz666> esd, sata o pata ?
<esd> ide
<n3tz666> ire? quindi……non credo sia su sda il tuo MBR ….
<esd> boh, non ne capisco di queste cose >< so solo che al passo 7 dell'installazione, cliccando su avanzate, c'era selezionato "crea boot loader", e mi dava due opzioni: sda (con il nome dell'HDD), e sda1 (con il nome della versione ubuntu)
<esd> io ho lasciato quella di default, sda
<esd> tanto per capirci, questa: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-3h6oYUSdQa4/TbBc2A-h1WI/AAAAAAAAADU/Doixu_yZ6zk/s1600/installare+ubuntu+su+disco.png
<n3tz666> esd, hai riprovato l'installazione ?
<Fetentone> cristian_c, rieccomi... strumenti di rete lo avevo già installato, in una delle sue finestre c'è ping... cmq quali impostaizoni dovrei trovare errate per spiegare il non corretto funzionamento della connessione a internet ai primi avvii??
<cristian_c> Fetentone, hai provato il ping?
<Fetentone> si cristian... mi sembra che tutto vadabene
<Fetentone> forse perchè adesso sono connesso
<Fetentone> intendevi di doverlo provare quando non mi riesco a connettere???
<Fetentone> tra le varie cose... non mi si connette più quando lo metto instand-by
<Fetentone> è soprattutto allora che devo spegnere e riaccendere più volte il pc
<cristian_c> Fetentone, sì, andrebbe provato quando riscontri difficoltà
<Fetentone> metto subito il pc in stand by e poi ritorno... a tra poco, ciao
<bollito> ciao a tutti
<bollito> c'e' un modo per creare una variante di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> bollito, che cosa intendi?
<bollito> sia come pacchetti e soppratutto come ambiente grafico
<cristian_c> ?
<bollito> creare una mia copia modificata di ubuntu con i programmi che scelgo io e con un mio ambiente grafico
<bollito> come con ubuntu builder ma con esso non posso toccare minimamente l'ambiente grafico
<cristian_c> bolito, prova con remastersys
<cristian_c> o uck
<cristian_c> *bollito
<bollito> lo conoscete?
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> !backup
<ubot-it> backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<bollito> non voglio fare un backup
<cristian_c> bollito, del sistema sì
<cristian_c> bollito, leggi bene la pagina
<bollito> perche?
<bollito> ok
<cristian_c> tu leggi
<cristian_c> Creare una distribuzione personalizzata di backup
<cristian_c> bollito, te gusta?
<bollito> in parte
<cristian_c> lol
<bollito> perche dovrei reinstallare ubuntu
<cristian_c> ?
<bollito> e rimodificarlo
<cristian_c> reinstallare?
<Fetentone> allora cristian... ho messo il pc in standby ed ho ottenuto il risultato sperato... fatto il ping non mi da niente, dice: indirizzo non trovato.
<bollito> quello che ho io è pieno di file inutili, programmi inutili e molte cose che vorrei ripristinare da capo
<cristian_c> Fetentone, posta: iwconfig
<cristian_c> bollito, in che senso?
<bollito> non posso ripristinare ubuntu alle "impostazioni di fabbrica"?
<cristian_c> bollito, lol
<cristian_c> non capisco il problema
<bollito> in windows 8 potevo farlo
<cristian_c> bollito, è sempre una questione di backup, no?
<cristian_c> backintime funziona allo stesso modo
<cristian_c> così come la time machine
<cristian_c> e su ubuntu si chiama in un altro modo
<bollito> vorrei ripristinare come nuovo il mio ubuntu senza dover
<bollito> dove lo trovo
<Fetentone> lo        no wireless extensions.
<Fetentone> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"Cristian"
<Fetentone>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 28:10:7B:AE:2B:94
<Fetentone>           Bit Rate=90 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm
<Fetentone>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<Fetentone>           Power Management:on
<Fetentone>           Link Quality=35/70  Signal level=-75 dBm
<Fetentone>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<Fetentone>           Tx excessive retries:17  Invalid misc:27   Missed beacon:0
<cristian_c> bollito, ma se non fossero stati attivi quei software, non avresti potuto attivarli
<Fetentone> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Fetentone
<ubot-it> Fetentone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Fetentone> così hai capito anche che abbiamo lo stesso nome
<cristian_c> Fetentone, in questo chan è pieno di dristian :D
<Fetentone> infatti, si è fatto pure risentire ubot-it. Sorry
<bollito> e vuoto di fabio
<Fetentone> :)
<cristian_c> Fetentone, sembra che la rete del router sia attiva e impostata
<cristian_c> Fetentone, forse devi disattivare il Power Management
<cristian_c> Power Management:on
<cristian_c> bollito, per fare quello che dici avresti dovuto attivare la funzione di backup automatico prima
<cristian_c> non mi ricordo come si chiama in ubuntu
<cristian_c> ma ho scoperto che c'è
<xubuntu> salve atutti/e sono giordan ho terminato il recupero dei dati con fdisk ma ora è comparsa una cartella lost+found e non riesco ad entrare, ho provato a riavviare ma dice che non c'è grub
<cristian_c> xubuntu, spiega il fattaccio
<bollito> ti dava un messaggio come : grubrescue e una serie di codici?
<xubuntu> in principio ho dato il comando fdisk -c per cercare di salvare un hd usb, ma il comando l'ho dato nel mio hd oviamente da amministratore ho confermato, ho riavviato il sistema e mi diceva che non trovava il grub, sono partito con xubuntu live e sono etrato in xchat, mi è stato detto di dare il comando fdisk -l ho rispristinato tutto ed ora mi ritrovo che ho una cartella lost+found alla quale non riesco ad acceder
<xubuntu> e. cosa posso fare per avere il mio ubuntu?
<bollito> -bhe?
<bollito> scusa non leggevo piu messaggi
<cristian_c> xubuntu. andrebbe controllato il man
<xubuntu> quindi?
<cristian_c> quindi andrebbe prima capito cosa effettivamente hai fatto
<cristian_c> e agire di conseguenza
<xubuntu> avevo chiesto un programma che mi permettesse di vedere se c'erno settori difettosi su un hd
<bobbybong> ! grub | xubuntu  reinstalla grub
<ubot-it> xubuntu  reinstalla grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<xubuntu> tu dici, e le cartelle?
<xubuntu> se seguo la procedura per il ripristino del Grub alla seconda riga !sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev! mi dice che non esiste.
<Fetentone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1161549/
<bobbybong> devi montare prima la partizione con la installazione di ubuntu
<Fetentone> è rivolta a me??
<cristian_c> Fetentone, sembra tu non abbia digitato bene il comando nel secondo caso
<Fetentone> lol
<bobbybong> no
<Fetentone> è un casino, ok... stanbytizzo e poi mi riconnetto.... nel mentre qualcun altro faccia arrabbiare al posto mio ubot-it... altrimenti quando rientro ho da fare gli straordinari
<Fetentone> :)
<Guest9820> come posso accedere alla cartella lost+found?
<bobbybong> devi essere root Guest5512
<bobbybong> !root | Guest5512
<ubot-it> Guest5512: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<Fetentone> cristian... adesso non mi si disconnette più... cmq ho capito cosa fare... non appena mi rifà lo scherzetto da terminale iw config e poi posto... nel mentre ti ringrazio infinitamente
<Fetentone> ubot-it, dò stai???
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'd\xc3\xb2 stai???'
<bobbybong> !root | Guest9820
<ubot-it> Guest9820: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<Guest9820> come si chiama il gestore dei file in xubuntu?
<bobbybong> thunar
<Fetentone> ok non ci stai... ci sentiamo domani, ciao ragazzi!
<Fetentone> cristian.. adesso non mi si disconnette più... cmq ho capito cosa fare... non appena mi rifà lo scherzetto da terminale iw config e poi posto... nel mentre ti ringrazio infinitamente.
<Fetentone> ubot-it, dò stai???
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'd\xc3\xb2 stai???'
<Fetentone> eccoti quà
<Fetentone> ciao pure ate
<Fetentone> ci sentiamo domani sera
<Fetentone> buona notte a tutti
<Guest9820> grazie a tutti haimè credo di aver perso il lavoro che avevo fatto, per fortuna che dispongo di alcuni salvataggi. buona notte a tutti.
<cri_> olazze!!!
<bollito> aiuto ho un problema gravissimo
<bollito> in questo momento mi è saltata la luce e il pc mi si è spento
<bollito> ritorna la luce e lo riaccendo
<bollito> nella schermata di login digito la password
<bollito> mi da due tre righe di terminale (che ubuntu mi ha sempre dato)
<bollito> e mi ritorna alla schermata di login con il suono che senti quando fai "termina sessione"
<bollito> ora scrivo da utente guest
<cristian_c> bollito, gruppo di conttinuità?
<bollito> (che mi entra normalmente
<bollito> in che senso?
<cristian_c> ips
<cristian_c> *ups
<cristian_c> *continuità
<bollito> in che senso?
<cristian_c> hai un gruppo di continuità collegato al pc?
<bollito> non so cosa sia
<cristian_c> lol
<Cristian> ciao
<cristian_c> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gruppo_di_continuit%C3%A0
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gruppo_di_continuità
<bollito> non ne ho la piu pallida idea
<cristian_c> uhm
<bollito> ma mi e' capitato altre volte che saltasse la luce ma noln ha mai dato problema
<bollito> forse qualche file non si è salvato.. ma non problemi cosi
<bollito> aiuto!! devo riuscire a rientrare in quel account
<bollito> ho il suo stesso problema
<bollito> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=439285
<BOLLITO> aiutatemi
<BOLLITO> ubuntu non mi logga piu com il mio account
<BOLLITO> ma solo con il guesttt
<BOLLITO> HELP!!!
<BOLLITO> come entro nella recovery mode di ubuntu 12.04
<BOLLITO> ?
<BOLLITO> COME ENTRO NELLA RECOVERY MODE DI UBUNTU 12.04?
<cristian_c> !maiuscolo | BOLLITO
<ubot-it> BOLLITO: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<BOLLITO> va bene scusate.. però ripropongo la domanda..
<cristian_c> BOLLITO, ci entri dal grub
<BOLLITO> il problema che quando avvio il pc mi da il bios e subito carica ubuntu
<BOLLITO> non passa per grub
<cristian_c> BOLLITO, allora devi attivarlo
<cristian_c> di solito con shift
<BOLLITO> con le password si puo fare con l'utente guest?
<BOLLITO> (le pass dell'utente administatore)
<cristian_c> beh, credo basta diventare superuser
<cristian_c> l'importante è che fai apparire i grub all'avvio
<cristian_c> *il
<BOLLITO> si ma da guest si puo fare? se si come?
<cristian_c> non è necessario che passi per guest
<BOLLITO> il problema che con l'account normale non mi accede piu
<cristian_c> *per l'account guest
<cristian_c> BOLLITO, hai chiesto di entrare in recovery mode, giusto?
<BOLLITO> si
<cristian_c> e quindi dovrai accederci da grub
<cristian_c> per far comparire il grub all'avvio quella è una via
<BOLLITO> grub lo posso attivare grub da utente guest se so le password di root e di amministrazione
<BOLLITO> ?
<cristian_c> riavvia
<BOLLITO> grub non è attivo!! devo attivarlo
<cristian_c> appunto
<BOLLITO> riavvio e poi?
<cristian_c> e poi premi il tasto per attivarlo
<cristian_c> *per farlo apparire
<BOLLITO> e sarebbe?
<cristian_c> 23:40:24 <cristian_c> di solito con shift
<cristian_c> leggere anche -,-'
<BOLLITO> sorry
<BOLLITO> ora lo faccio
<BOLLITO> rimango connesso con l'altro pc
<BOLLITO> incredibile
<cristian_c> ?
<BOLLITO> senza che io cliccassi shift si è avviato da solo
<BOLLITO> o è stato ultra veloce
<BOLLITO> comunque per riparare i pacchetti danneggiati quanto tempo ci vuole?
<BOLLITO> e secondo
<BOLLITO> mi è rimasto bloccato alla scritta ramdisk iniziale
<cristian_c> BOLLITO, cosa hai scelto nel grub?
<BOLLITO> ubuntu recovery mode
<cristian_c> e si è bloccato?
<BOLLITO> mi fa caricamento linux 3.2.0-23-generic-pae...
<BOLLITO> caricamento ramdisk iniziale
<BOLLITO> e rimane fermo
<BOLLITO> anche il trattino è fermo e non lampeggia
<FloodBotIt1> BOLLITO: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<cristian_c> BOLLITO, riprova
<cristian_c> è strano che la modalità ordinaria funzioni e quella di ripristino no
<cristian_c> al massimo dovrebbe essere il contrario
<BOLLITO> già fatto
<cristian_c> ?
<BOLLITO> uguale
<BOLLITO> ps per spegnere ho dovuto tenere premunto il tasto di spegnimento forzato
<BOLLITO> nella modalita ordinaria funziona solo la sessione ospite ma il mio account non funziona
<BOLLITO> digito la password e mi ritorna alla schermata di login
<cristian_c> dev'essere successo qualcosa al tuo account utente
<cristian_c> BOLLITO, la  live riesci ad avviarla?
<BOLLITO> cioè?
<BOLLITO> la usb? non ho provato dato che l'ho riformattata per altri file
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> il live cd ce l'hai
<cristian_c> ?
<BOLLITO> ora no
<cristian_c> è molto importante
<BOLLITO> inoltre la sessione ospite è in inglese
<BOLLITO> domani in chat ci sei?
<cristian_c> non so, generalmente sì
<cristian_c> procurati una live
<BOLLITO> domani la posso avere
<BOLLITO> uso lili usb
<cristian_c> ?
<BOLLITO> serve per estrarre le iso e metterle su chiavette
<BOLLITO> lo uso da sempre
<cristian_c> non lo conosco
<BOLLITO> tipo unebootin
<cristian_c> ok
<BOLLITO> comunque ora vado
<BOLLITO> spero di riuscire a risolvere questo problema
<cristian_c> le live ti permettono di contnuare a lavorare anche se succede qualcosa al disco
<BOLLITO> lo so
<BOLLITO> ho risolto un sacco di problemi di grub con quello
<BOLLITO> ciao
<Cristian> olaz!
#ubuntu-it 2012-08-23
<giovanni_> salve a tutti
<Giothebest> dai ragazzi
<Giothebest> nn c'è propio nessuno?
<Giothebest> c'è nessunooooooooooooooooo????
<cri_> buongiorno
<Giothebest> oh
<Giothebest> finalmente qualcuno risponde
<Giothebest> come va?
<cri_> Giothebest,  oer chat di la !chat
<cri_> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Giothebest> ok
<Giothebest> allora posto la domanda
<Giothebest> qualcuno conosce un programma
<Giothebest> per fare un backup dei file?
<Giothebest> mi spiego meglio
<Giothebest> tengo sull'hard disk interno del pc
<Giothebest> musica, film, immagini, ecc... di tutto ciò faccio una copia su un hard disck esterno. esiste un programma che quando connetto
<Giothebest> l'hard disk esterno mi mette tutto quello che c'è in quello interno e nn è in quello esterno anche su quello esterno senza sovrascrivere ogni volta i file già presenti su quello esterno?
<Giothebest>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<cri_> basta solo che copi e incolli i dati
<cri_> -.-
<Giothebest> questo lo sapevo già
<Giothebest> ma prima cosa nn so quali siano i dati che ci sono in uno che nn sono nell'altro
<Giothebest> due mi piacerebbe trovare un programma che lo facesse in automatico
<jester-> Giothebest: backuo dati?
<jester-> up
<Giothebest> sì
<giovanni> scusate
<giovanni> rieccomi
<jester-> Giothebest: gesync fa copie increntali
<Tarantino> che casinista che sei Giothebest :P
<jester-> Giothebest: grsync* e scegli il tipo
<Giothebest> :)
<jester-> Giothebest: grsync fa copie increntali
<Giothebest> ora lo guardo
<jester-> incrementali*
<Giothebest> con incrementali cosa intendi?
<Giothebest> ah aspe
<Giothebest> l'hard disk esterno è ntfs
<Giothebest> è un problema??
<jester-> che dalla seconda volta aggiorna solo file nuovi o modificati
<Giothebest> ok
<jester-> e scegli se fare un sync gemello oppure lasciare files cancellati alla fonte o no
<jester-> Giothebest: non gli frega niente esterno e ntfs
<Giothebest> perfetto
<Giothebest> l'ho installato
<Giothebest> ora provo
<jester-> guarda per bene le opzioni
<Giothebest> scusate le domande stupide
<jester-> Giothebest: se non scive la lanci  con gks rsync
<jester-> gksu
<Giothebest> ma oltre a essere completamente a digiuno sulle questioni di backup, sono anche un po' rincoglionito stamattina
<jester-> Giothebest: ai il backup della /home/piripicchio
<cri_> non si direbbe \xd
<Giothebest> nono
<Giothebest> niente backup home
<Giothebest> nn ci tengo niente lì dentro
<Giothebest> ok, avviato
<Giothebest> vediamo un po' cosa succede
<Giothebest> cri_
<hallino1> Giorno
<Cyberjobe> Ciao a tutti. Vorrei usare Ubuntu come print server nella rete aziendale con dominio Windows 2003 ed Active Directory. Nella mia azienda usiamo macchine virtuali sotto Vmware Esx 3.5 ed ho installato una macchina Ubuntu Desktop 11.10 che sono riuscito a mettere in dominio.
<Cyberjobe> A questo punto però devo iniziare ad installare le stampanti
<Cyberjobe> Il problema di installare le stampanti sulla macchina ubuntu non esiste, in quanto le ho tutte installate e condivise
<Cyberjobe> ma non ho trovato documentazione per permettermi di capire come pubblicare le stesse nell'active directory
<Cyberjobe> Sto studiando un po' le cose e non mi è chiaro se oltre a samba/cups deve essere installato lato ubuntu anche un server o un client ldap
<jester-> domanda da one billion dollarss
<Cyberjobe> Vorrei evitare di usare un server 2003 per print server...
<jester-> Cyberjobe:  in ubuntu da http://localhost:631 setti la visibiltà e palle varie in rete
<Cyberjobe> ah...
<Cyberjobe> ma lo si puo' fare solo via web?
<jester-> Cyberjobe: poi non conosco ative directory
<Cyberjobe> beh intanto provo questa soluzione
<Cyberjobe> perchè il grosso l'ho fatto...
<jester-> Cyberjobe: e pure samba fa la condivisione
<pdor> qualcuno mi aiuta con una penna tv 2881? me l'avevate gia' sistemata...ma ho cercato di farla andare meglio....:)
<pdor> ma forse ho fatto danni cambiando ambiente
<jester-> quindi?
<pdor> quindi deve essere tutto da rifare...
<pdor> non va piu
<jester-> <pdor> ma forse ho fatto danni cambiando ambiente
<jester-> significa?
<pdor> sono passato da xubuntu a ubuntu poi ho resettato grub...ho
<pdor> fatto dei gran casini insomma
<pdor> non sentitevi obbligati ad aiutarmi so che non lo merito:)
<jester-> passato da ubuntu a xxubuntu come
<pdor> peor' stavolta memorizzo tutto
<jester-> l'os è sempre lo stesso
<pdor> installato gnome-desktop
<pdor> e mi sa che ho fatto purge desktop xubuntu
<pdor> anzi sono sicuro che l'ho fatto
<jester-> non centra la grafica col sistema
<pdor> anche wscan...poi..
<pdor> si ma mi avete installato degli script
<pdor> che avevano dei riferimenti
<pdor> che non vorrei aver incasinato
<jester-> non influisce su kenrnel e relativi driver, non è hai settato il tutto su un kernel diverso da quello che usi?
<pdor> ah ho messo tutte le partizioni sulla home come avevi detto tu:)
<pdor> non lo so probabile che aggiornando il kernel qualcosa non va piu?
<pdor> forse e' solo un problema di riferimenti
<pdor> ti posto il file che mi avete fatto?
<jester-> <pdor> ah ho messo tutte le partizioni sulla home come avevi detto tu:)
<jester-> che partizioni nella home
<pdor> le monto li adesso
<jester-> pdor: non ti ho mai detto di montare partizioni nella home. c'è da supporre chehai sminchiato pure fstab
<Tarantino> partizioni nella home?
<pdor> backtrack...virtualbox....e i dati miei
<Tarantino> -.-
<Cristian> ragazzi ho istallato skype
<jester-> pdor: parli di ubuntu installato su partizione o un vbox
<Cristian> ma non mi sentono
<pdor> infatti l'ho sminchiato...ho recuperato in qualche modo resettando grub
<Cristian> io sento interlocutore ma lui non a me
<pdor> nono in vb c'e' winzoz
<Tarantino> pdor: non ti si capisce
<jester-> pdor: in partica bisognerebbe avere una palla di vetro
<pdor> infatti non so esattamente cosa ho fatto
<jester-> in pratica*
<Cristian> nelle impostazioni audio viene riconosciuta la web cam
<Cristian> ...
<jester-> pdor: hai seguito qualche guida farlocca con copia incolla o sei andato a occhio
<jester-> non salendo che minghia faevi
<jester-> sapendo*
<Cristian> pero sule opzioni di skype mi da solo pulse audio server local
<pdor> tutti e due mi sa...ma e' successo anche tempo fa
<Tarantino> perseverare è diabolico :P
<pdor> se ti posto ...se lo trovo ...lo script che mi avete fatto forse riesci meglio?
<pdor> ho la tv che funziona ma non riesco a fare andare w scan
<pdor> any help?
<jester-> pdor: usa kaffeine che lo fa da solo
<pdor> grazie....ci sto slambiccando
<jester-> pdor: servono quest installati libxine1 libxine1-all-plugins phonon-backend-xine libxine1-ffmpeg
<pdor> garantito? non mi sembra di vedere
<pdor> sisi e' gia' installato
<pdor> li installa da solo o li devo aggiungere io?
<jester-> metti su fonte automatico cancella .kde/share/apps/kaffeine e fai lo scan
<jester-> fatto lo scan li aggiungi a sinistra
<pdor> provo
<jester-> vai in television/configure e, update scan, poi in device1 metti automatico
<pdor> sisi
<pdor> fatto
<jester-> quindi television-->channeles
<pdor> devo cancellare tutta la directory kaffeine?
<pdor> folder compreso?
<jester-> rm -r .kde/share/apps/kaffeine
<jester-> pdor: poi devi rifare il setup
<pdor> ma cosi non capisco se devo cancellare la directory o no :)
<jester-> pdor: folder e directory sono la stessa cosa
<pdor> si certo
<pdor> ma devo cancellarla?
<pdor> non ci sono file kaffeine
<pdor> ok eseguo e poi vedo
<pdor> non ha cancellato niente quel comando....sono  a posto?
<BOLLITO> Ciao a tutti ho un GROSSO problema..
<pdor> pare funzi
<BOLLITO> Praticamente da ieri sera non mi logga più con il account, mi da due scritte di terminale e ritorna alla schermata di login con il suono che c'e' quando fai "termina sessione"..
<BOLLITO> Accedo in sessione ospite e chiedo aiuto...
<BOLLITO> Riavvio il pc e provo a entrare nella recovery mode di ubuntu
<BOLLITO> a si blocca al caricamento della ramdisk
<BOLLITO> mentre la sessione ospite funziona
<BOLLITO> Helpppp
<pdor> mi scanna solo 6 canali....e c'e' l'antenna di casa....e di solito ne trovava un centinaio
<pdor> forse ho trovato
<pdor> no che intendevi per rifai il setup?
<BOLLITO> C'E' QUALCUNO?????????????'
<BOLLITO> GIUPINO MI DARE UNA MANO?
<Giupino> se riesco...
<BOLLITO> il problema e' questo
<BOLLITO> quando accendo il pc mi va (come sempre) alla schermata di login
<BOLLITO> ma quando ho digitato la password e dato invio mi da due righe di terminale
<pdor> aiuto! non c'e' phonon-backend-xine nei miei repository
<BOLLITO> e mi torna alla schermata di login
<BOLLITO> con il suono che si sente quando fai termina sessione
<BOLLITO> non riesco neanche piu ad accedere alla recovery mode tramite grub
<BOLLITO> e mi entra solo con guest session
<BOLLITO> infine mi dice che l'hard disk è pieno
<BOLLITO> virus?? ultimamente non faccio aggiornamenti di sicurezza
<jester-> pdor: se non cancelli la cartella e rifai il setup non trova una cippa
<pdor> ma quale e' il setup?
<pdor> ok
<pdor> provo
<jester-> pdor: chiudi, cancelli, riapri, etup e scan
<jester-> pdor: il setup è lo update lista e metter automatico
<jester-> che di default è no source
<pdor> ok e phonon-backend-xine
<pdor> ?
<pdor> nno c'e'
<pdor> non
<jester-> installa anche sqlite3
<jester-> se non c'è vuol dire che no sui usa piu
<pdor> spe ch eprendo appunti
<jester-> se non canelli la dir ti fa vere 4 canali scannati in precenza e si impianta
<Giupino> bollito: virus è improbabile
<Giupino> bollito:riesci ad andare su qualche tty dalla schermata di login?
<jester-> BOLLITO: svuotato mai il cestino e cache apt?
<Giupino> bollito: (ctrl+alt+f1 o f2 o f3)
<BOLLITO> ora mi fa l'accesso al mio account
<BOLLITO> ma è senza le mie appp
<jester-> BOLLITO: svuota il cestino e dai sudo apt-get clean
<BOLLITO> e completamente divwrso
<Giupino> bollito: vai su una schermata e segui i consigli di jester
<jester-> se si guest è si diverso
<Giupino> avrai la /home piena
<omar> salve ho biosgno di aiuto
<BOLLITO> ora su grub non mi entra
<BOLLITO> ubuntu ultimamente mi da un saccco di problemi
<jester-> BOLLITO: i problemi li da l'user ad ubuntu di solito
<BOLLITO> simpatico...
<jester-> vai contro i pali della luce e dici che la macchina da problemi?
<omar> non riesco ad installare ubuntu  vad oper installarlo sul mio notebook e si ferma al 15%  quando calcola i file da non utilizzare
<BOLLITO> ubuntu lo uso dal 9.04 e non ha mai dato problemi
<BOLLITO> sull'ultima crasha facilmente
<BOLLITO> ed è lento
<pdor> cancellato anche la directory ma non parte nessun setup
<jester-> omar: sa di cd o usb venuti male
<jester-> omar: hai cintrollato md5sum della iso scaricata?
<jester-> pdor: riapri kaffeine e vai in television
<omar> su un altro pc fuunziona beniussimo
<jester-> omar: quanto spazio hai dato
<omar> gli ho dato tutto il disco fisso come al solito
<jester-> omar: cd o usb
<omar> ho formattato tutto ed ho messoso un partizione in ext e una in swap
<omar> cd
<jester-> omar: rw?
<omar> per la precisione dvd no non rw
<pdor> trova i soliti 10...io ho messo source autoscan o devo mettere bologna? o italia all?
<jester-> omar: fai in manuale, doppio click sulla partizione--> usare comne ext4 jurnaled, montare come / --> formattare
<pdor> forse autoscan italy:)
<jester-> salvi e installi
<jester-> pdor: hai scaricato la  lista?
<pdor> che lista ? da dove?
<pdor> non credo
<pdor> ho fatto update da internet ma non ho capito che e' successo
<jester-> pdor: in television __ configure television
<omar> e nomarle che quando schicio innstalla ubunt parte ubuntu come prOVA?
<jester-> update scan, poi device 1 automatico
<jester-> omar: secondo me il dvd è farlocco
<BOLLITO> addio da ora in poi mi comprero un macbook
<Tarantino_> lol
<jester-> si scassa anche osx ad andare contro i pali
<omar> JESTER ALLORA DICI CHE PROVO A FARNE UNO NUOVO
<omar> ?
<pdor> no available device
<jester-> omar: si ma prima controlla md5sum della iso che se è scarocata con errori hai voglia di farne di nuovi
<jester-> pdor: non vede la penna
<pdor> ma prima la vedeva
<jester-> pdor: la vedeva perchè avevi la cartella vecchia
<omar> ok cmq lo scaruita nuova dal sito di ubuntu:)
<pdor> quindi ...niente da fare?
<jester-> omar: si ma se scarica con errori per clpta della connessione che chicca qualche byte
<pdor> prima con vlc vedevo alcun canali
<pdor> riavvio
<omar> ok grazie ora controllo^^
<Giupino> bollito: lol fai bene
<jester-> !md5sum | omar
<ubot-it> omar: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Giupino> vado a frustarmi perchè abbiamo perso un utente
<jester-> eh Giupino vai di cilicio
<jester-> perquotiti le carni
<Giupino> jester: sisi per forza :D mica possiamo perderli così
<Giupino> cosa penserà marl
<Giupino> *mark
<bozware> Packard Bell i8654 ho installato Ubuntu 10.10 senza problemi tutte le versioni successive picche. Ieri ho provato con acpi=off e con pci=noirq senza successo.
<jester-> anche mark ci mette del suo
<jester-> unity
<Giupino> aushduahdb :D
<jester-> per no parlare di compiz che ha attirato tutti i fuori di melone
<Giupino> vabbè che io nn dovrei parlare che stò su debian
<Giupino> aushdbashdba
<Giupino> si
<Giupino> "il cubooooo il cuboooooooooo ho visto il cuuuuuuuuuuuuuboooooooooooo"
<jester-> utenza farlocca come quella non la trovi da nessuna parte
<Tarantino_> -.-
<bozware> Ho provato la ubuntu italiana 12.04 avvio standard si pianta coi led sulla tastiera lampeggianti mentre mettendo l'opzione acpi=off schermo nero con cursore lampeggiante.
<fry__> domanda: ho installato ubuntu 12.04 LTS con vari mount point - / e /home/ separati - però siccome ubuntu 12 non mi piace come quelli vecchi mi chiedevo.. non è che avendo fatto dei mount point separati per home e root posso cambiare sistema operativo formattando solo root? (intendendo con root la cartella radice /)
<jester-> sembrano tutti scappati dalla teves di milano
<omar> spete dirmi se c'è una verione nuova anche per i notebook?
<Giupino> fry__: si
<Giupino> puoi riusare la home
<jester-> fry__: dipende  da che sistema opertivo
<jester-> fry__: se debian no problem
<Giupino> jester-: giusto :D
<jester-> o i tarocchi vari tipo mint
<fry__> Giupino, come devo fare? Vorrei mettere Ubuntu 11.10, Linux Mint 13 o altro, tipo Debian ad esempio
<jester-> fry__: fai montare sempre la stessa partizione in /home a tutti
<jester-> cosi fate una bella ammucchiata a via col vento
<Giupino> fry__: se vai di debian based... yes fai come dice jester... facendo manualmente le partizioni durante l'installazione
<Giupino> e facendo montare la /home nella partizione dove la hai ora... (senza formattare)
<fry__> ahhhh
<fry__> ecco
<robytrevi> ciao a tutti
<fry__> mi chiedevo proprio questo.. intendete quindi di non mettere la spunta su "formatta", però così lui sa che è la mia home
<fry__> ?
<pdor> la penna la vede...ho ri cancellato e adesso trova i soliti 10 canali
<Tarantino_> lui? chi?
<fry__> mi sono sempre chiesto a cosa servisse quel tasto!
<fry__> lui = l'installer :D
<robytrevi> qualche amministratore del canale mi può chiarire perché se cerco di accedere a #ubuntu-it-chat ottengo:"Sei stato cacciato da #ubuntu-it-chat"?
<fry__> grazie a tutti! finalmente un canale con persone che non sono afk da 225 ore o_O
<jester-> robytrevi: sei stato bannato?
<Giupino> fry__: devi mettere il mount point.... poii se l'utente è lo stesso la recuperi
<fry__> però è criptata ora che ci penso
<robytrevi> jester-: no, non accedo a irc da circa un mese
<fry__> con ecryptfs
<jester-> robytrevi: o hanno bananto qualcuno con parte del tuo stesso ip
<jester-> famme vede
<fry__> (che sfiga robytrevi :D)
<robytrevi> :-)
<fry__> Giupino, se ho la home criptata con ecryptfs è un problema anche se metto stessi username e password?
<fry__> forse no, vero?
<omar> l'ultima verisone di ubuntu è buona??
<robytrevi> jester-: l'IP potrebbe essere molto diverso, prima mi connettevo dall'estero
<Giupino> fry__: su questo nn so dirti... non ho mai criptato la mia home
<Giupino> :D
<fry__> ok :D
<fry__> è un gran casino, fidati :D
<Giupino> :D
<Tarantino_> e non serve a niente
<fry__> per cambiare password dell'utente, ad esempio, devi anche aggiornare la cifratura della home
<fry__> Tarantino_, perchè? non è una cifratura potente?
<fry__> omar: a me non piace molto, è molto instabile sul mio computer..
<jester-> robytrevi: non sei in lista ban
<Tarantino_> fry__: e che avrai mai dentr a quel pc?
<fry__> niente!
<omar> infatti io mi trovavo meglio con la versione che era uscita nel 2010
<omar> XD
<fry__> ma perchè non serve a niente criptarsi la home?
<fry__> omar, non so quale fosse, però io mi trovavo benissimo con 10.10
<Giupino> fry__: io direi che serve solo su portatili con dentro dati "delicati" altrimenti...
<fry__> senza unity
<fry__> Giupino,  sì è vero.. però per farci la mano (ad utilizzare ste cose, magari così quando ti servono le sai usare) io preferisco criptarmi sempre la home
<fry__> anyway
<fry__> proverò e vi farò sapere se troverò dei problemi
<Giupino> fry__ : :)
<fry__> o se basta fare come dicevate
<Giupino> ottimo
<fry__> grazie milleee
<fry__> ciau!
<Giupino> ;)
<jester-> robytrevi: prova a desso
<robytrevi> jester-: ancora niente
<omar> a dopo speruiamo che riesca and partire ubuntu usul mio netbook XD
<jester-> robytrevi: non c'è nemmeno ban su un ip simile al tuo ì, prova ad accedre da webchat
<pdor> jester-: trovo piu canali con me tv
<pdor> non so se poi si vedono o sono gestibili
<robytrevi> jester-: Grazie, da lì ho avuto accesso, da pidgin ancora niente. Sai dirmi dove cercare il problema?
<jester-> robytrevi: prova con xchat
<jester-> a vedere se è il client o altro, bannato e mutato non sei
<pdor> jester-:  con me tv trova i canali ma poi dice lock fallito
<jester-> pdor: la key non va
<pdor> sniff
<jester-> pdor: prova con una live che va, quanto scommetti
<Tarantino_> pdor: ma che penna tv è?
<pdor> :)
<pdor> kaffeine dice zarlink
<jester-> Tarantino_: non è la penna a i pali luce abbattuti
<pdor> sopra c'e' scritto magnex pero
<Tarantino_> lol
<Tarantino_> pdor: allora se hai i pali della luce giù c'è poco da fare
<jester-> pdor: col casino che hai fatto al sistema è gia un miracolo che parta
<pdor> be'e' gia' qualcosa
<pdor> :)
<pdor> c'e' una certa soddisfazione a rimediare a qualcosa senza esserene competente
<jester-> oggià come la sega cinese
<pdor> zalrink zl10353
<jester-> ti martelli il biricolo e godi quando non lo centri
<robytrevi> jester-: xchat dice: "Impossibile entrare in #ubuntu-it-chat (Sei bannato)."
<Tarantino_> pdor: se fai un lsusb e posti che dice forse è meglio
<pdor> diciamo che e' la sega bolognese....godi anche se non ce l'ahi
<jester-> robytrevi: strana sta cosa non ci sei in lista ban
<jester-> robytrevi: hai gruppato il nick?
<pdor> eb1a:2881 eMPIA Technology, Inc. EM2881 Video Controlle
<omar> <fry__> estatto io ho il 10.12 mi sembra  lo utilizzavo benissimo sui net pero adesso questo mnotebook non me lo vuole installareXD
<robytrevi> jester-: ho fatto cosa? cosa intendi?
<jester-> robytrevi: prova adesso, ho pulito la lista
<robytrevi> jester-: ora accedo, grazie. ma è dipeso da me il problema?
<jester-> robytrevi: boh in lista non c'eri ma pulendo tutto accedi
<robytrevi> jester-: ok, grazie ancora
<jester-> robytrevi: ho levato anche i pii pirla
<jester-> piu*
<pdor> ho il file manager che e' lentissimo ad aprirsi ,,,mi sai mica dire che comando ci vuole per svuotare qualcosa tipo una cache? una volta me lo avete fatto fare....non pensavo che mi sarebbe riservito
<pdor> J
<pdor> jester-:
<suprrgshs> ciao a tutti
<suprrgshs> uso lubuntu 12.04 ma mi da semrpe un errore /usr/bin/mplayer
<suprrgshs> crasha sempre come devo fare?
<robytrevi> suprrgshs: che errore?
<suprrgshs> ciao roby
<suprrgshs> esc la finestra di errore
<suprrgshs> che è crashato
<suprrgshs> e di inviare la segnalaziione a lubuntu
<robytrevi> hai installato qualcosa da repository esterni (tipo ffmpeg)? Hai provato altri riproduttori?
<suprrgshs> ho vlc
<suprrgshs> devo eliminare allora mplayer?
<robytrevi> suprrgshs: se non si porta dietro mezzo sistema operativo e non lo usi, lo puoi eliminare
<nicotano> salve
<bozware> Problema: non riesco ad installare versioni successive alla 10.10 di Ubuntu su un PC Packard Bell i8654 Intel i5 8Gb RAM Nvidia GT420 siano esse a 32 che a 64 bit. Nemmeno usando Wubi funziona. Non funziona nemmeno il CD come live. Sostanzialmente all'avvio il sistema va in crash e si mettono a lampeggiare 2 led su 3 della tastiera oppure scompare tutto dal video: comunque il PC è piantato e non trovo altra soluzione se non toglie
<bozware> Utilizzando acpi=off e/o pci=noirq non risolve molto: appare la schermata nera col prompt lampeggiante oppure nemmeno quello. Ho provato ad attivare tutte le opzioni disponibili da <F6> nel CD ma senza risultati.
<bozware> Sul PC vi è installato la Ubuntu 10.10 che si è installata senza alcuna difficolta, ora ha il kernel 2.6.35-32-generic. Per spiegarmi vi invio i link alle foto del monitor del PC con dei test fatti ieri. Ubuntu 12.04 italiano: avvio di default va in crash: http://imagebin.org/225559 http://imagebin.org/225560. Avvio con <F6> opzione acpi=off risultato schermo nero: http://imagebin.org/225561 http://imagebin.org/225562
<bozware> Fatte altre prove ad es. con Ubuntu 12.04 Plus9, avvio con acpi=off "hard resetting link" lo stesso problema che ottenni l'altro ieri con la Ubuntu netinstall avviata da chiavetta USB: http://imagebin.org/225415 http://imagebin.org/225416
<bozware> Qualche suggerimento? Ho chiesto aiuto all'assitenza Acer ma con poco successo: "Installando un sistema operativo diverso da quello fornito in bundle con il prodotto, la garanzia sulla parte HW dello stesso prodotto rimarra' invariata, ma Packardbell in tal caso non potrà fornire alcun supporto di assistenza sul software."
<nicotano> bozware,  hai provato aggiungendo -nomodeset ai parametri del boot ?
<Tarantino_> oppure utilizza la iso alternate
<bozware> Le ultime prove fatte ieri sera no ma sicuramente a suo tempo l'avevo fatto. Visto che non costa nulla posso provare anche nomodeset inatnto il risultato non cambierà sicuramente.
<bozware> Tarantino_ escluderei che la alternate possa risolvere qualcosa in quanto ho provato diverse versioni: ieri ho provato da chiavetta USB la ubuntu-12.04-alternate-amd64+mac.iso ma con scarso successo.
<Tarantino_> uhm +mac?
<Tarantino_> bho non cnosco
<nicotano> http://www.releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ qui esiste  ubuntu-12.04-alternate-amd64.iso
<Tarantino_> io di solito scarico da  qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/        e nel tuo caso poi cliccherei su  64-bit PC (AMD64) alternate install CD
<bozware> Tarantino_ all'avvio standard ho ottenuto "hard restting link" poi mettendo pci=noirq Cfr.: http://imagebin.org/225568 schermo nero.
<Tarantino_> bozware: non so cosa tu abbia fatto
<Tarantino_> ma è strano che con le iso ufficiali e controllate non si installi su quel pc
<bozware> Tarantino_ stamane ho preso proprio la versione da te indicata e penso di provarla nel pomeriggio.
<Tarantino_> -.-
<Tarantino_> bozware: controlla sempre la iso e masterizza a bassa velocità
<Fetentone> ciao ragazzi
<bozware> Una cosa curiosa e che altre versioni di linux funzionano: ho installato nel PC il boot della ISO di pmagic-2012-X-Y con grub2, ebbene a febbraio, marzo si avviavano senza problemi mentre la versione di aprile ha avuto lo stesso problema della Ubuntu.
<bozware> Escludo categoricamente sia un problema di CD in quanto l'ho usato altrove. Ho usato diverse ISO, Ho usato avvio da chiavetta UNetbootin, ... I CD e i DVD li ho tutti testati.
<Tarantino_> ho detto iso non cd
<Tarantino_> se scarichi con errori ....
<bozware> Se fosse stato solo un CD che dava problemi potrei capire. Comunque ho fatto l'MD5 del CD con un md5sum /dev/cd ed è OK.
<Tarantino_> bozware: dei fare md5 della iso non del cd
<bozware> Vabbè proverò con l'aternate e vediamo cosa succede. Se ho tempo provo ad aggiornare la Ubuntu 10.10 che avevo installato in una partizione per vedere cosa succede: magari funziona lasciando il kernel vecchio.
<Carlin0> bozware, ho dei dubbi che tu riesca ad aggiornare la 10.10 è fuori supporto
<bozware> Tarantino_: per l'md5 è chiaro quello che dici ma se vado a verificarlo leggendo direttamente il CD e quindi la ISO direttamente scritta e corrisponde all'MD5 pubblicato nell'FTP sono più che apposto: non solo la ISO è corretta ma anche quanto si legge dal CD ha lo stesso md5
<Davide_G> ciao
<bozware> Carlin0 Purtroppo non ci sono alternative e forse è vero: bisogna tenersi la 10.10 e basta. Ho fatto diverse prove ad installare 11.04 e 11.10 alla fine ho detto aspetto la 12.04 LTS che risolverà tutti i problemi ma invece il problema rimane.
<bozware> Ora non so più cosa provare se ci sono suggerimenti ovviamente sono bene accetti.
<Tarantino_> bozware: se lo dici tu ... va bene
<Carlin0> bozware, non so di che problema parli , perchè sono appena arrivato , ma maverick ha finito il periodo di supporto
<Carlin0> 4 mesi fa circa
<bozware> Carlin0: SU un Packard Bell con i5 8Gb Ram Nvidia GT 420 non riesco ad avviare/installare alcun CD/USB con una ubuntu successiva alla 10.10. Vorrei installare la 12.04 LTS ma non si avvia ne la standard ne la Ubuntu italiana ne la Ubuntu plus9 ecc.
<bozware> Carlin0: se vuoi dare un'occhiata: http://imagebin.org/225559 http://imagebin.org/225560.
<Carlin0> bozware, come dicevi tu prima prova la alternate , a molti ha risolto
<nicotano> alla peggio, io proverei una distro diversa per vedere se può essere un problema legato al kernel,
<bozware> Ho provato altre cose tra cui la parted magic che avvio da grub2 come iso. la versione 2011-12-30 funzionava egreggiamente e le successive anche ma la versione di aprile 2012, non ricordo esattamente, stesso problema: si pianta.
<nicotano> bozware,  il tuo HW è allegrico al mese di aprile,
<nicotano> allergico**
<Tarantino_> lol
<bozware> No perché anche al Ubuntu 11.10 NON funziona, ho rifatto il test ieri sera cona la versione i386 :-((
<bozware> Grazie a tutti, proverò con la alternate standard e vediamo cosa succede. Alla prossima.
<Carlin0> bozware, prova Debian stable
<bozware> In effetti è una prova che non avevo fatto: ho prelevato la versione live e poi non l'ho mai testata, vedo cosa succede se trovo dove ho messo la ISO, grazie.
<Fetentone> scusami bozware...
<Fetentone> io non sono un esperto ma ho lo stesso pc... credo... e con la plus 9 remix del Prof. Cantaro non ho avuto problemi
<Fetentone> ho la versione 12.04
<nicotano> Fetentone,  è uscito
<Fetentone> :) me ne sono accorto dopo
<nicotano> :-)
<pdor> nicotano sei tu che mi hai fatto andare la scheda video?
<pdor> no scusa la penna tv
<pdor> una 2881
<nicotano> no :-)
<pdor> un anno fa ormai
<pdor> sicuro?
<nicotano> di penne tv non so nulla
<pdor> io cmq sto sempre aspettando qualcuno che mi dica come velocizzare la partenza del file manager
<pdor> c''e un comando che svuota una qualche cache?
<pdor> so ch el'ho gia' fatto con voi ma non mi ricordo
<Carlin0> pdor, che file manager ?
<pdor> jester-: cmq va con me tv...basta riavviare ogni voltA che cambi canale:)
<pdor> thunar credo
<pdor> su xubuntu
<Carlin0> !info gvfs-backends
<ubot-it> gvfs-backends (source: gvfs): userspace virtual filesystem - backends. In component main, is optional. Version 1.12.1-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 1026 kB, installed size 2859 kB (Only available for any all)
<Carlin0> pdor, rimuovi questo pacchetto
<pdor> gvfs-backends  questo?
<Carlin0> si
<Fetentone> ciao ubot-it
<nicotano> Carlin0,  uso anch'io xubuntu  cosa fa quel pacchetto, eventualmente lo rimuovo anche io anche se  mi sembra che thunar non abbia bisogno di essere velocizzato
<Carlin0> nicotano, quel pacchetto serve solo se hai il pc in lan
<pdor> un fucile
<nicotano> Carlin0, ok, grazie :-)
<pdor> grazie
<Carlin0> ma rallenta parecchio l'apertura
<pdor> ma una volta era veloce anche con quel pacchetto
<nicotano> da me è immediata
<pdor> poi ho fatto casino...
<Carlin0> nicotano, ci sono anche altre soluzioni , io avevo adottato questa
<Carlin0> scappo ciao :)
<Fetentone> help.. sto configurando la webcam sul mio olibooks1530... ad un certo della configurazione mi chiede di acquisire un'immagine in formato Tiff e poi mi chiede di selezionare una serie di parametri (IT8.7/2,  color checker, ecc.) mi sapete dire di preciso cosa devo fare? Grazie!
<Fetentone> nessuno può aiutarmi???
 * nicotano saluta
<Fetentone> ciao... il mio notebook non mi riconosce la web cam dopo il passaggio da 7 a ubuntu 12.04, ho un Olibook S1530. Dopo varie cose... mi sono oggi imbattuto da impotazioni di sistema, poi hardware, colore.. dove mi è uscito il nome di una webcam (Ciconyc Electronics) non calibrata... alloraprovo a calibrarla e nei vari passaggi alla fine mi chiede innanzitutto di installare il file dei "colori comuni" e poi che i
<Fetentone> l "gcm-calibrate richiede l'installazione del seguente pacchetto software per fornire funzioni aggiuntive:  shared-color-targets. Sono inpallato.. da Software center non esce niente... ma credo che ci sia qualcosa da configurare prima che ho saltato... Grazie a chi mi aiuta!
<netbook> qualcuno di voi sa se questa periferica o questo tipo di periferiche hanno problemi con ubuntu http://www.ebay.it/itm/140559990918?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649?
<ugone> netbook, in generale vanno bene ma a volte è proprio la periferica a fare i capricci
<netbook> ugone, grazie perchè l'ho acquistata e ancora non mi è arrivata a casa...
<Fetentone> ciao... il mio notebook non mi riconosce la web cam dopo il passaggio da 7 a ubuntu 12.04, ho un Olibook S1530. Dopo varie cose... mi sono oggi imbattuto da impotazioni di sistema, poi hardware, colore.. dove mi è uscito il nome di una webcam (Ciconyc Electronics) non calibrata... alloraprovo a calibrarla e nei vari passaggi alla fine mi chiede innanzitutto di installare il file dei "colori comuni" e poi che i
<Fetentone> <Fetentone> l "gcm-calibrate richiede l'installazione del seguente pacchetto software per fornire funzioni aggiuntive:  shared-color-targets. Sono inpallato.. da Software center non esce niente... ma credo che ci sia qualcosa da configurare prima che ho saltato... Grazie a chi mi aiuta!
<Fetentone> ciao... il mio notebook non mi riconosce la web cam dopo il passaggio da 7 a ubuntu 12.04, ho un Olibook S1530. Dopo varie cose... mi sono oggi imbattuto da impotazioni di sistema, poi hardware, colore.. dove mi è uscito il nome di una webcam (Ciconyc Electronics) non calibrata... alloraprovo a calibrarla e nei vari passaggi alla fine mi chiede innanzitutto di installare il file dei "colori comuni" e poi che i
<Fetentone> l "gcm-calibrate richiede l'installazione del seguente pacchetto software per fornire funzioni aggiuntive:  shared-color-targets. Sono inpallato.. da Software center non esce niente... ma credo che ci sia qualcosa da configurare prima che ho saltato... Grazie a chi mi aiuta!
<Fetentone> chi c'è???
<Ab3L> !qualcuno Fetentone
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Fetentone> ci siete voi... e mi basta
<Ab3L> Fetentone: poni la tua domanda e porta pazienza. Se qualcuno conosce la risposta, interverrà.
<Fetentone> siete tra i migliori aiutanti che ci siano... ubot-it un po nervoso... ma attraversa un brutto periodo con il varo dei nuovi catamarani
<Fetentone> :)
<Fetentone> il mio notebook non mi riconosce la web cam dopo il passaggio da 7 a ubuntu 12.04, ho un Olibook S1530. Dopo varie cose... mi sono oggi imbattuto da impotazioni di sistema, poi hardware, colore.. dove mi è uscito il nome di una webcam (Ciconyc Electronics) non calibrata... alloraprovo a calibrarla e nei vari passaggi alla fine mi chiede innanzitutto di installare il file dei "colori comuni" e poi che i
<Fetentone> l "gcm-calibrate richiede l'installazione del seguente pacchetto software per fornire funzioni aggiuntive:  shared-color-targets. Sono inpallato.. da Software center non esce niente... ma credo che ci sia qualcosa da configurare prima che ho saltato... Grazie a chi mi aiuta!
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Fetentone, è molto strano
<cristian_c> Fetentone, apri un terminale e digita: lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> mi raccomando, usa pastebin
<Fetentone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1163054/
<Fetentone> a proposito cristian, ieri mi hai aiutato con la scheda wifi che si disconetteva quando il pc lo mettevo in stand by.. ricordi... la soluzione trovata è stata empirica però funziona... basta che riavvio dalla tastiera (Fn +F11) il wifi e tutto è risolto... credo cia probabile che sia una funzione specifica della scheda della Intel... cmq grazie.. senza di voi non so se ci sarei riuscito
<Fetentone> :)
<cristian_c> Fetentone, mi sembra un po' strana come soluzione
<cristian_c> diciamo provvisoria
<cristian_c> Fetentone, la webcam è riconosciuta, e anche associata ai driver giusti
<Ab3L> forse è possibile fare un piccolo script bash che gli fa Fn+F11 automaticamente ogni volta che esce dallo stand-by, ma non saprei dove salvare quello script.
<Fetentone> diciamo che mi sono evitato una serie di peccati verbali contro "calendari"... a me va più che bene.
<cristian_c> ma perché fare questo?
<Fetentone> però, ragazzi, me lo fa solo con le reti di casa
<cristian_c> ?
<Fetentone> purtroppo per mie questioni sto spesso in ospedale
<Fetentone> li ci sono due reti libere
<Fetentone> e non lo fa mai
<Fetentone> solo dal wi-fi delle linee adsl private
<cristian_c> Fetentone, comunque, hai provato la webcam con cheese?
<cristian_c> Fetentone, quale immagine è presente sul tasto F11?
<Fetentone> con cheese funziona
<cristian_c> qual'è il problema allora?
<Fetentone> è nel resto che non va... fa come la Bluetooth... se l'accendo funzionano poi se le collego a qualcosa spariscono
<cristian_c> Fetentone, che cosa intendi?
<Fetentone> es. se con la web voglio videochattare... non mi compare più
<cristian_c> alt
<Fetentone> e e accendo il bluetooth e lo mando in ricerca come trova qualcosa sparisce
<cristian_c> di quali programmi stiamo parlando?
<cristian_c> Fetentone, che cosa sparisce?
<Fetentone> facebook, skype. ecc...
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Fetentone, qual'è il problema con skype?
<Fetentone> la cam sparisce nelle applicazioni della videochat di facebook se voglio chattare.. prima di avviarla l'icona c'è
<cristian_c> stiamo parlando di skype, una cosa per volta
<Fetentone> no no è uguale
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> non mi risulta
<Fetentone> anzi ame interessa più face,
<Ab3L> skype, ogni tanto, perde la webcam. cioè non si ricorda più quale /dev è (a me almeno fa così). quindi basta che rientro nelle impostazioni di skype e gli dico di usare la webcam UVC (nel mio caso).
<cristian_c> non ho idea di come funzioni
<cristian_c> non ho mai utilizzato quel social network
<Fetentone> Ab3L provo un attimo.. asp
<cristian_c> Ab3L, quale versione?
<Fetentone> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, con Skype và... ma poi glielo dire sempre???
<Ab3L> cristian_c: ora ho la 2.2.0.35. è da un po' comunque che non mi fa più questo scherzo. da quando sono passato a "precise"
<Ab3L> Fetentone: no. non sempre. a volte se lo ricorda, a volte lo dimentica.
<Ab3L> Fetentone: però, come ho detto prima a cristian_c, ora è già da qualche mese che se lo ricorda sempre, senza che io abbia fatto nulla.
<Fetentone> io ce l'ho solo da una settimana
<Fetentone> adesso però va senza problemi
<Fetentone> su facebook però non la visualizzo
<Fetentone> ancora stesso problema
<cristian_c> Ab3L, quindi non sei passato alla nuova versione di skype?
<cristian_c> Fetentone, ripeto che non conosco questo social network, quindi non so come funziona
<Ab3L> cristian_c: se non mi è proposta dai repository di kubuntu, no.
<Ab3L> Fetentone: neanch'io videochatto su facebook. mai fatto. quindi non saprei.
<cristian_c> Ab3L, recentemente è stata rilasciata una nuova versione per linux
<cristian_c> quindi stai utilizzando la vecchia?
<Fetentone> ne approfitto, visto che qui sto risolvendo tutti i problemi iniziali.... per la scheda integrata del bluetooth che non mi viene riconosciuta avete qualche soluzione??? E' una 3.0 integrata ma il fornitore mi è sconosciuto e neanche Olivetti lo "sa". Assurdo ma è così
<Ab3L> cristian_c: ho visto sul sito di skype. stanno alla versione 4.0. io sto ancora con la vecchia.
<cristian_c> Fetentone, dal tuo pastebin risulta non esserci alcun bluetooth
<cristian_c> Fetentone, è integrato?
<Fetentone> si
<cristian_c> Ab3L, magari con la nuova sono stati risolti dei bug, a me ad esempio crashava
<cristian_c> Fetentone, posta: lspci -k
<cristian_c> sempre su pastebin
<Ab3L> cristian_c: sai come si dice... finché funge. metti che poi mi sballa fuori tutto la nuova versione. non ho voglia di incasinarmi con installazioni e disinstallazioni manuali. se spano il pc, poi magari devo piallare tutto e questa è una manovra che faccio solo con i passaggi di release.
<Fetentone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1163085/
<cristian_c> Ab3L, parlo sopratutto per Fetentone
<cristian_c> Fetentone, prova con lspci -vnnk
<Fetentone> ci sono 1 o 2 spazi prima del trattino??
<cristian_c> uno
<cristian_c> ma non cambia niente in questo caso
<cristian_c> e poi esiste il copia-incolla
<cristian_c> :)
<Fetentone>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1163095/
<cristian_c> Fetentone, non lo vedo proprio il bluetooth
<cristian_c> Fetentone, sicuro che ci sia?
<Fetentone> come no... sta pure sulla tastiera col tasto Fn + F12
<berna> irc://irc.uragano.org/SunShiNe
<cristian_c> Fetentone, posta: rfkill list
<Fetentone> e poi con Win7 funzionava, sta anche nel pdf: media.olivetti.com/support/.../BV_OLIBOOK_S1530_IT.pdf
<Fetentone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1163102/
<cristian_c> Fetentone, neanche questo comando rileva la presenza del bluetooth
<cristian_c> è come se non ci fosse
<cristian_c> Fetentone, hai controllato se è attivato nel bios?
<cristian_c> !join
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'join'
<Fetentone> dovrei entrarci all'inizio prima dell'avvio del SO
<cristian_c> provaci
<Fetentone> vado subito
<Eccomi> Buonasera, ho un problema con il gestore di aggiornamenti
<Eccomi> mi da errore sulla connessione
<Eccomi> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Eccomi> nessuno?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Eccomi
<ubot-it> Eccomi: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Eccomi> ho un problema con il gestore di aggiornamenti
<Eccomi> non mi scarica gli aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> Eccomi, quando fai clic su Aggiorna?
<Eccomi> e si blocca
<Eccomi> si
<Eccomi> si blocca dopo poco
<cristian_c> Eccomi, apri un terminale e digita: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Eccomi
<ubot-it> Eccomi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Eccomi> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1163133/
<cristian_c> Eccomi, non è tutto l'output
<Eccomi> si
<cristian_c> Eccomi, e comunque hai un bel casino di repo
<Eccomi> ho incollato tutto
<cristian_c> Eccomi, no
<Eccomi> aspè
<Eccomi> provo a incollare di nuovo
<cristian_c> Eccomi, quale versione di ubuntu stai utilizzando?
<Eccomi> precise pangolin
<cristian_c> Eccomi, inoltre, stai utilizzando una versione a 32 o a 64 bit
<Eccomi> 64
<cristian_c> Eccomi, hai repo di entambe le architetture! :O
<cristian_c> Eccomi, hai anche repo per i 32 bit! :O
<Eccomi> ??
<Eccomi> sicuro?
<cristian_c> Eccomi, inoltre, utilizzi i proposed
<Eccomi> cristian_c: ??
<Eccomi> cristian_c: cioè?
<cristian_c> Trovato http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main i386 Packages
<cristian_c> Trovato http://extras.ubuntu.com precise/main i386 Packages
<cristian_c> ecc ecc...
<Eccomi> cristian_c: si ma fino ad oggi ha funzionato benissimo
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> allora è un miracolo
<Eccomi> cristian_c: nessun problema
<Eccomi> cristian_c: ma proprio nessuno
<cristian_c> ripeto: è un miracolo
<Eccomi> cristian_c: ho sempre fatto gli aggiornamenti
<Eccomi> cristian_c:  e tutto era tranquillo
<cristian_c> poi hai degli strani repository
<Eccomi> cristian_c: è tutta roba scaricata da software center
<Eccomi> cristian_c: ripeto il pc mi funziona
<Eccomi> cristian_c: è possibile che sia solo un problema del server da cui scarico?
<cristian_c> Eccomi, ne dubito
<cristian_c> cos'è questo fastbull?
<Eccomi> cristian_c: il server da cui scarico
<cristian_c> Eccomi, riposta l'output ma completo
<Eccomi> cristian_c: è completo
<Eccomi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1163149/
<cristian_c> Eccomi, quelli non sono i server di ubuntu
<Eccomi> cristian_c: ok
<cristian_c> questi lo sono: http://it.archive.ubuntu.com
<Eccomi> cristian_c: quindi è possibile che quel server sia andato?
<cristian_c> Eccomi, se hai postato tutto, allora non c'è alcun errore nell'update
<cristian_c> Eccomi, io non so come hsi gestito i repo fino ad oggi
<cristian_c> *hai
<Eccomi> cristian_c: si ma se io faccio aggiorna da gestore aggiornamenti
<Eccomi> cristian_c: si blocca
<Eccomi> cristian_c: e mi dice di controllare la connessione
<cristian_c> Eccomi, posta un'immagine
<cristian_c> !image | Eccomi
<ubot-it> Eccomi: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Eccomi> ci provo
<Eccomi> cristian_c: http://imagebin.org/225609
<Eccomi> cristian_c: ok
<Eccomi> cristian_c: niente?
<cristian_c> Eccomi, mostra i dettagli
<Eccomi> cristian_c: ??
<Eccomi> cristian_c: ah ok
<Eccomi> cristian_c: prova così http://paste.ubuntu.com/1163172/
<Smoth> uhu
<Smoth> qual'è a vostro parere la migliore alternativa gtk a vlc?
<cristian_c> Eccomi, quale comando?
<cristian_c> Smoth, totem?
<Eccomi> cristian_c: cosa?
<cristian_c> Parole?
<cristian_c> Eccomi, a quale comando si riferisce?
<Eccomi> cristian_c: a nessuno
<Eccomi> cristian_c: sono i dettagli del mancato aggiornamento
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Eccomi, i problemi sono tutti relativi a fastbull, come puoi vedere
<Eccomi> cristian_c: come supponevo
<cristian_c> mica tanto
<Eccomi> cristian_c: quindi è un problema di server
<cristian_c> non ho idea di come hai recuperato quei repo
<cristian_c> Eccomi, posta: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Smoth> cristian_c, totem è proprio brutto
<Smoth> al tatto
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> smoth, non c'è solo totem
<cristian_c> Smoth, che vuol dire 'al tatto'?
<Smoth> magari è questione di guisti
<Fetentone> cristian ci sei??
<Fetentone> ubot-it?
<Fetentone> ping
<yubuntu> prova
#ubuntu-it 2012-08-24
<neramarea> buongiorno a tutti! piccolo dilemma: ho installato lm-sensors; all'avvio, però, impiega qualche secondo in più a rilevare i sensori, mostrando ripetutamente un messaggio di allerta (sensor alarm core 1 temp 0.0°). c'è modo di ovviare all'inconveniente? magari disattivando le notifiche? però poi in casi critici non avrei visione della cosa...
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<ilpetra> C'è nessuno? :)
<ilpetra> Avrei bisogno di un consiglio se qualcuno mi rispondesse
<porte-r> hi
<ilpetra> Qualcuno saprebbe consigliarmi un player per la musica un po' più leggero di rhythmbox? ho provato vari programmi e non ne ho ancora trovato uno leggero e funzionale
<Longbow> ilpetra, prova con Audacious
<porte-r> some pics: http://postimage.org/gallery/q4yqj0s/
<porte-r> of my food
<porte-r> all italian cuisine
<porte-r> modena region inspired
<ilpetra> Lo stavo provando proprio ieri, è abbastanza buono anche se la ricerca dei brani è un po' scomoda, è possibile integrarlo nel menù del volume?
<Longbow> Si
<ilpetra> Stavo anche provando BeatBox ma non avendo l'icona nel pannello è scomodo cambiare le canzoni o mettere in pausa, adesso vedo se mi trovo bene con audacious, grazie ;)
<Fetentone> ciao, sapete dirmi come posso aggiungere altre applicazioni nella barra di cairo dock?Grazie
<cristian_c> Fetentone, hai controllato sul wiki?
<Fetentone> ciao cristian... no, però colgo l'occasione per dirti l'esito di ieri sulla scheda bluetooth.. era disabilitata nel bios... anche se ancora non me la vede... ritornando però al tema del dockbar: cos'è il wiki???
<cristian_c> Fetentone, ogni tanto ci azzecco :D
<cristian_c> !wiki | Fetentone
<ubot-it> Fetentone: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<cristian_c> Fetentone, dovrebbe essere la tua guida su ubuntu
<cristian_c> Fetentone, riposta i comandi che ti avevo suggerito
<cristian_c> Fetentone, ad esempio: lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> Fetentone, ora è attivo nel bios?
<Fetentone> ah si, scusate.. credevo si trattasse di qualche applicazione.. sono ancora un piscquello nella terminologia di ubuntu
<Fetentone> :D
<cristian_c> Fetentone, wiki è una parola universale, non riferita specificatamente ad ubuntu
<Fetentone> si è attivo nel bios
<cristian_c> -> ad esempio Wikipedia
<cristian_c> Fetentone, bene, allora digita il comando
<Fetentone> pure wikimicrosoft??? :)
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> no, credo che non lo faranno mai XD
<Tarantino> uhm
<Fetentone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1164210/
<cristian_c> Fetentone, posta anche lspci -k
<cristian_c> Fetentone, ma sei sicuro che in questo momento sia attivo nel bios? Controlla
<Fetentone> controllo e ritorno
<porte-r> Ti imparare il latino in licei in Italia?
<cristian_c> !chat | porte-r
<ubot-it> porte-r: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<porte-r> scusa
<cristian_c> port-r, this is the support channel
<Fetentone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1164218/
<Fetentone> cristian... nel bios il Bluetooth è attivo
<Tarantino> Fetentone: in alto sulla barra hai l'cone del BT?
<Tarantino> *l'icona
<Fetentone> no, non c'è
<cristian_c> Tarantino, neanche il terminale segnala la sua presenza
<cristian_c> Tarantino, il kernel proprio non lo vede
<Tarantino> Fetentone: che scheda è? o adattatore che sia
<cristian_c> Fetentone, è un pc nuovo?
<cristian_c> Fetentone, magari non è ancora presente nel database dei dispositivi conosciuti
<Fetentone> c'è solo scritto Bluetooth 3.0: l'olivetti non mi ha voluto dire (ha detto che non sanno perchè sono assemblati con componenti di mercato) di che marca fosse
<superfabbb> ciao
<Fetentone> si il pc è nuovo è un S1530 Olivetti
<superfabbb> raga per disinstallare completamente un file con i suoi rispettivi dati di configurazione come si fa?
<cristian_c> Fetentone, stai utilizzando la 12.04?
<cristian_c> superfabbb, quale file?
<Fetentone> si precise pangoline LTS
<cristian_c> Fetentone, quando l'hai acquistato?
<Fetentone> due settimane fa
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> ci sta
<cristian_c> provo a cercare se esiste una recensione su ubuntu o con altra distro linux
<superfabbb> ciao cristian_c , ti faccio un esempio, io ho usato sopcast player e l avevo modificato, poi l ho disinstallato e quando l ho reinstallato non era come le impostazioni di defualt, allora come faccio a disinstallare e rimuovere completamente un file?
<cristian_c> Fetentone, azz
<cristian_c> Fetentone, non riesco a trovare proprio nulla su questo pc
<Fetentone> te lo avevo detto
<Fetentone> Olivetti non rilascia nulla..
<cristian_c> è troppo nuovo e raro
<Fetentone> dice di non sapere
<cristian_c> Fetentone, c'è un sito ufficiale dove posso trovare info sul modello?
<cristian_c> Fetentone, così forse potrei risalire ai driver windows del bluetooth
<Fetentone> media.olivetti.com/support/.../BV_OLIBOOK_S1530_IT.pdf
<cristian_c> questo non è un link, Fetentone
<superfabbb> ciao cristian_c  hai letto quello che ho scritto? :)
<cristian_c> superfabbb, non è un file, è unìapplicazione
<cristian_c> superfabbb, se vuoi le impostazioni di default devi cancellare la cartella nascosta del programma nella tua Home
<superfabbb> si hai ragione un software, e come devo fare allora?
<cristian_c> leggi sopra
<Tarantino> Fetentone: non è per caso quello che ti vende telecomitalia?
<Fetentone> si, è quello
<Tarantino> eh
<cristian_c> lol
<Tarantino> Fetentone: buona fortuna
<cristian_c> Tarantino, off-topic, certo che telecom rifila soltanto sole -,-'
<Fetentone> ahahahh
<cristian_c> come il router pirelli ad esempio
<superfabbb> il router pirelli si modifica
<cristian_c> superfabbb, e loro ti tolgono il supporto
<superfabbb> c'è un info per settarlo come un router normale
<superfabbb> capirai..... :)
<superfabbb> cristian_c,  senti mi conviene tetnere sul pc anche l altro os?
<cristian_c> Fetentone, ho trovato il link ufficiale al prodotto, ora guardo
<cristian_c> superfabbb, ?
<superfabbb> winzoz
<cristian_c> certo
<superfabbb> aspè mi sposto nell altras chat
<cristian_c> Fetentone,, lol sulla pagina ufficiale il pulsante 'Specifiche tecniche' l'hanno disattivato
<cristian_c> O______O
<Fetentone> pensa che dall'alto della mia conoscenza informatica avevo anche scaricato i drivers per winzoz e li volevo avviare con wine... ne cri, dovevo trovare la soluzione al problema :)
<cristian_c> ok, ho scaricato il pdf, ora lo guardo
<superfabbb> fetentone ma si nu piezz e fetent? :D
<cristian_c> (certo che chiamare il link al pdf, brochure..... -,-')
<Fetentone> sono mitici, non mi offendere l'olivetti che mi si demoralizza l'S1530 e mi disconosce pure il Wifi :D
<cristian_c> -,-'
<cristian_c> lol, pdf di sole due pagine
<cristian_c> si sono sprecati
<Fetentone> però sono a colori
<Fetentone> :), non so se mi spiego!
<cristian_c> nessuna informazione significativa
<cristian_c> cerco su gogglo
<Tarantino> nella scheda tecnica il BT non c'è
<Tarantino> Fetentone: con windows funziona?
<cristian_c> ho trovato i driver
<Fetentone> dovrebbe però essere un compatibile generico Intel, perchè quando c'era Winzoz7 c'era un'applicazione Intel Center (o qualcosa di simile) dov si poteva controllare Bluetooth, Wi-Fi, USB, DVD,
<cristian_c> Tarantino, nella brochure c'è invece
<Tarantino> bho
<cristian_c> http://www.olivetti.com/Tool/Download/DriverFirmware/view_html
<cristian_c> ok, anche i driver del bluettoh ci sono
<cristian_c> magari c'è un readme
<cristian_c> *bluetooth
<cristian_c> lol, 147 MB
<Tarantino> http://it.bestshopping.com/technical/Olivetti-Olibook-S1530.sku=B8717%7C.html#Connettivit%E0
<Fetentone> è quello dell'applicazione Intel che ti dicevo
<cristian_c> eh, ma su quei siti non scrivono tutto
<cristian_c> anche perché sto scaricando i driver del bluetooth
<Tarantino> secondo me non va :)
<cristian_c> è un pc anomalo
<cristian_c> ha la porta per la docking station e quella per express card
<cristian_c> mi sembra che la express card sia una cosa superata
<cristian_c> 281 MB decompresso
<Fetentone> cristian... secondo me è proprio l'OLIVETTI superata no la excard :D
<cristian_c> Manuale dell'utente Intel® per la tecnologia wireless Bluetooth®
<cristian_c> ho aperto la doc
<Fetentone> me parena puntata di Scherzi a Parte! :)
<Fetentone> ho aperto il balcone... ditemi quando posso lanciare l'S1530 giù! Io sono pronto!
<cristian_c> ho trovato questa sigla: HOBTW0454G
<Tarantino> che bella e ora che ci facciamo?
<Tarantino> Fetentone: posso darti un consiglio?
<Fetentone> lancio???
<Tarantino> no
<Tarantino> usalo con windows
<Tarantino> sarebbe opportuno continuare nel canale di chat se proprio serve :)
<cristian_c> già
<Fetentone> il pc??
<cristian_c> resta il fatto che dovresti testarlo con windows
<cristian_c> perché in gestione periferiche dovrebbe dirti di quale modello di bluetooth si tratta
<cristian_c> almeno io le ho sempretrovate in questo modo le informazioni
<elgin> salve, vorrei sapere come posso controllare magari dal terminale quale versione della grub ho, sono su ubuntu 11.10, mi potete aiutare? grazie anticip.
<cristian_c> elgin, dovrebbe essere scritto nel file di configurazione
<elgin> ma dove si trova? nel bin o nascosto?
<cristian_c> elgin, prova in /etc/default/grub
<elgin> l ho apperto ma la versione nn si vede.....
<cristian_c> elgin, prova con /boot/grub.cfg
<Tarantino> elgin: hai provato da terminale con grub -version
<cristian_c> Tarantino, non pensavo fosse un'applicazione
<cristian_c> nel senso che si potesse richiamare da terminale
<Tarantino> ops grub --version
<elgin> si l avevo gia provato! ho trovato la soluzione, si deve mettere            grub-install -v
<cristian_c> uhm
<Tarantino> :)
<elgin> si l avevo gia provato! ho trovato la soluzione, si deve mettere            grub-install -v ?
<elgin> e complicato cambiare la grub 1.99 con la grub2  in ubuntu 11.10?
<ZAB> Salve
<ZAB> c'è nessuno?
<sage79> salve. non esiste piu startup manager?
<simone> ciao sage79, no su Ubuntu 12.04 no
<nannes> WWèè
<sage79> e come faccio a decidere se far parire windows o ubuntu di default?
<Fetentone> ragazzi.. vi ringrzio dell'aiuto, siete mitici.... testarlo con 7 significa reinstallarlo... ed io non reinstallerò più Winzoz... meglio una macchina senza scheda bluetooth che un amacchina col Blue ma con Winzoz :)
<Fetentone> cristian, tarentino.. ci siete??
<nannes> sage79: Basta cambiare un numeretto nelle impostazioni di grub! Per esempio, ora quel numero ce l'hai impostato a '0'  il che significa che fa partire il primo SO della lista
<sage79> e qual è il file?
<nannes> Dunque, se per esempio vuoi far partire windows di default, prima guardi che numero è della lista (se è il primo, il secondo ecc) e poi cambi il numero diminuendolo di 1. Se per esempio era il quarto in lista, devi scrivere 3
<nannes> Il file lo apri con questo comando:   sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<nannes> Il parametro da cambiare è GRUB_DEFAULT
<nannes> Una volta modificato e salvato quel file, applica le modifiche col comando:  sudo update-grub2   poi riavvia.
<bozware> Non riesco ad usare Ubuntu versioni successive alla 10.10 su Packard Bell i8654 IT (CPU=i5 RAM=8Gb/ Video=GeForce GT 420).
<bozware> Provato con varie versioni 12.04 LTS da USB e da CD ma picche. Provata la versione alternate amd64 ma picche. Anche con la versione i686 picche. Attualmente sul PC è installata la versione 10.10 ho provato ad aggiornarla ma bisogna passare prima alla 11.04 che però non funzionava. Se avesse funzionato a dicembre avrei installato la versione 11.10.
<bozware> Ho provato la debian live 6.0.4 amd64 e funziona ma ha un kernel 2.6.32-5. Provato partedmagic e funziona con la versione 2011_12_30 che ha un kernel 3.x.y mentre va in kernel panic con versioni 2012-04-21 sia i486 che i686 che x86_64.
<bozware> Le ultime prove con Ubuntu 12.04 italiano le potete vedere in: http://imagebin.org/225559 col risultato del crash: http://imagebin.org/225560.
<bozware> Avviato con F6 acpi=off http://imagebin.org/225561 il risultato è schermo nero: http://imagebin.org/225562.
<Carlin0> bozware, e cosa ha il kernel 2.6.32-* che non va ?
<bozware> Avviato con grub immagine iso: pmagic_2012_05_14.iso e il risultato è kernel panic: http://imagebin.org/225686
<Cyberjobe> ciao a tutti
<Cyberjobe> vorrei usare una macchina ubuntu come print server per permettere a delle macchine WIndows xp di stampare su delle stampanti gestite da cups mediante la porta lpr
<bozware> Carlin0 La Ubuntu 10.10 attualmente è installata nel PC e funziona benissimo col kernel aggiornatissimo all'ultimo rilascio.
<bozware> Carlin0 2.6.35-32 insomma il suo. Installai la 10.10 in attesa della LTS in quanto le versioni 11.X NON si installavano.
<Cyberjobe> in modo da non aver drivers installati sotto windows. Per quanto riguarda windows non ho problemi, ma per quanto riguarda ubuntu 11.10 c'e' necessità  di qualche cosa di particolare?
<HoldenC> bozware, penso sia la scheda video che ti da problemi. potresti provare a disabilitare il driver
<bozware> HoldenC, come posso disabilitare il driver? Tutte le opzioni disponibili all'avvio (premendo F6) non risolvono il problema.
<Cyberjobe> Ho trovato alcune info che riguardano un demone di cups chiamato cups-lpd ma non ho trovato nient'altro
<Carlin0> bozware, a me gli ultimi kernel danno problemi col bluetooth , beato te che ti funziona bene
<bozware> Carlin0, penso di non essermi spiegato: il PC funziona col kernel disponibile nella Ubuntu 10.10. In realtà con partedmagic 2011_12_30 che è un 3.x (non ricordo) funziona.
<HoldenC> bozware, con nomodeset quindi nessuna differenza?
<bozware> HoldenC, esatto provato anche nomodeset oltre a acpi=off pci=noirq: chissà forse c'è qualche opzione del BIOS della motherboard che potrebbe venire in aiuto?
<HoldenC> bozware, un attimo, prova solo con nomodeset e vedi se il cd parte
<bozware> HoldenC, Proverò solo nomodeset ma ho sicuramente già provato. I risultati che normalmente ottengo sono crash con led sulla tastiera lampeggianti: http://imagebin.org/225413 oppure schermo nero oppure schermo nero con cursore lampeggainte in alto a sinistra.
<HoldenC> bozware, led che lampeggiano e' un kernel panic. se nomodeset non va, prova vga=771 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<bozware> HoldenC, ok grazie proverò col vga=771. Alla prossima.
<mibofra> exit
<mibofra> quit
<mibofra> Ciao a tutti :D , è la prima volta che entro su questo server, e farlo è come buttarsi un qualcosa che non (o almeno in parte :D ) si conosce :) , quindi vorrei sapere se c'è qualcosa di particolare della quale si parla al momento, tanto per sintonizzarmi sull'argomento , grazie :) .
<sonne> mibofra, intanto benvenuto... questo e' principalmente un canale di supporto, quindi si chiede e si da' aiuto
<Cyberjobe> Appunto :-)
<mibofra> avevo già letto le linee guida :D , lo sapevo già :) , volevo sapere se c'era appunto qualcosa in corso, per dare supporto , ovviamente :D ( lo faccio già sul forum) . Ma se non c'è niente , ok, continuo su ubuntu-it-chat a chiaccherare un pò (oltre a continuare sul forum) , allora se c'è qualcuno che avesse bisogno, sono in linea e propenso a dare aiuto :D .
<Cyberjobe> ci sono io
<Cyberjobe> Nella mia rete aziendale abbiamo molti computers che fanno girare Windows XP (purtroppo, lo so... sempre meglio di una malattia)
<mibofra> scusa , se contribuisco pure io, credo che non ci sia niente di male , no :D ?
<Cyberjobe> siccome ho avuto dei problemi con i drivers delle stampanti
<Cyberjobe> stavo informandomi sulla possibilità dell'lpr
<Cyberjobe> in modo da non avere più i drivers installati sulle macchine ed avere una macchina ubuntu
<Cyberjobe> che fa da print server.
<Cyberjobe> Ho preparato questa macchina con tutte le stampanti installate
<Cyberjobe> ora mi serviva sapere, visto che non ho trovato info a riguardo, di come configurare cups
<mibofra> se cerchi sul forum (anche se la mano non la ritraggo mai indietro :D, quindi nel caso chiedi pure ) , c'è una discussione molto fornita al riguardo :D .
<Cyberjobe> Su cups ho aggiunto delle stampanti facendo AGGIUNGI-STAMPANTE DI RETE- HOST O STAMPANTE LPD/LPR
<dod> http://help.ubuntu-it.org/10.10/ubuntu/serverguide/it/cups.html
<Cyberjobe> Grandioso dod! Mi ero segnato quel link e me ne ero totalmente dimenticato...
<Cyberjobe> :-)
<dod> in generale. sul browser cerca:  ubuntu (eventuale versione) + (argomento cercato) cups in questo caso.
<mibofra> allora il server ha un ambiente grafico :D , comunque la discussione era questa : http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=526673&view=unread#unread e mi pare ce ne sia pure un'altra .
<dod> oppure aspetti qui qualcuno che conosce il problema.
<mibofra> poi una cosa, il problema è che non riesci ad aggiungere la stampante di rete :D ?
<micheg> ciao, qualcuno sa perchè nella lista degli utenti, ligthdm mi mostra anche mysql e varnish?
<mibofra> ciao, capita anche a me con gadmin-proftpd , se hai un server e crei nuovi utenti, lightdm te li mostra :D .
<niubbio42> dopo tentativo di installazione driver ati non funziona pi
<niubbio42> u interfaccia grafica
<niubbio42> dopo tentativo di installazione driver ati non funziona più interfaccia grafica, ma solo terminale...
<micheg> mi sa che mostra tutti gli utenti che hanno uid sopra 1000. dovrebbe guardare che shell hanno, se hanno dev/null non li mostri
<niubbio42> ciao micheg puoi aiutarmi con interfaccia grafica? ho fatto un casino con installazione driver
<micheg> niubbo no mi spiace, ho sempre usato macchine con intel integrata non conosco le procedure per ati e nvidia
<niubbio42> infatti la mia è integrata
<micheg> si ma ati
<micheg> io conosco solo intel
<mibofra> Che modello è :D ?
<guestguast> salve, ho ricevuto degli aggionamenti e ora il pc non va più in sospensione.
<mibofra> provato con "sudo startx" ?
<micheg> comunque per ligthdm ecco qua: minimum-uid=500 tutti quelli che hanno uid sopra vengono mostrati, il problema è che installare pacchetti server non in fase di installazione crea utenti con uid sopra il 1000, comunque hidden-users=nobody nobody4 noaccess ci aggiungerò anche mysql, grazie mi hai aiutato a trovare una soluzione
<mibofra> guestguast: "sudo apt-get install uswsusp && sudo dpkg-reconfigure uswsusp"
<micheg> un altra potrebbe essere cambiare uid all'utente ma non l'ho mai fatto
<mibofra> non cambiare uid , avrai grossi problemi :D .
<micheg> infatti ;-) nhon
<micheg> non ci penso manco pò u 'cazz
<realfabry> salve qualcuno mi può dare un aiuto tecnio?
<realfabry> chi mi sa dire i requisiti tecnici minimi per installare ubuntu 12.04
<mibofra> 1 GB di ram consigliatissimo, scheda grafica con accelerazione 3d per unity 3d se no usi unity 2d ,
<mibofra> altro :D ?
<realfabry> grazie per la risposta
<realfabry> io avrei invece un pentium 3 800mhz che vorrei sfruttare con linux
<realfabry> ma a questo punto non posso installare la ver. 12.04
<mibofra> quanta ram hai ? 512 , usa unity 2d e pace fatta :D .
<realfabry> mi ditecome posso fare per usare linux sul pentium III 800mhz?
<Holden> realfabry, ram?
<realfabry> 512 mb
<Holden> xubuntu dovrebbe andare
<realfabry> thank you
<mibofra> anche lubuntu :D
<mibofra> Ciao, ci sentiamo tra un po :D .
<luanalinux> ciao mi date la riga di comando per aggiornare flah adobe su ubuntu 12 ??
<guestguast> mibofra, sto provando. Grazie
<guestguast> mibofra: device con il quale uswsusp può comunicare con il kernel?
<luanalinux> ciao mi date la riga di comando per aggiornare flah adobe su ubuntu 12 ??
<jester-> luanalinux: che falsh hai installato
<jester-> flash*
<luanalinux> ma guarda
<luanalinux> ho solo fatto l avanzamento alla nuova distro
<jester-> luanalinux: fa vedere nel pastebina la risposta a: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<jester-> !paste | luanalinux
<ubot-it> luanalinux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luanalinux> non lo conosco
<jester-> luanalinux: copia e incolla il comando nel terminale
<jester-> poi metti sul pastebina come indica il bot
<cri_> olazze
<realfabry> salve amici, nella pagina download, nella sezione altre versioni, non riesco a scaricare la versione kubuntu e xubuntu. Quando ci clicco sopra non succede niente
<realfabry> qualcuno potrebbe suggerirmi come fare?
<cristian_c> realfabry, hai provato con i torrent?
<realfabry> no
<realfabry> come si fa?
<cristian_c> prova
<realfabry> cristian_c, qual'è il procedimento?
<cristian_c> !torrent
<ubot-it> Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 12.04 Precise Pangolin è preferibile usare i torrent: "Ubuntu" http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ | "Kubuntu" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/ | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<cristian_c> wow
<realfabry> cristian_c grazie 1000
<cristian_c> :)
<garfield> Ciao a tutti. Ho un problemino di password, qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<nannes> garfield: ahiahi
<garfield> E' quello che pensavo anch'io
<nannes> Apriti a noi, confidati pure
<nannes> lol
<garfield> Dopo il boot, quando tutto si è caricato, mi appare un pop up che dice che un'aèèlicazione richiede la password di sistema ma il portachiavi è bloccato.
<garfield> Metto la password e tutto fila liscio, ma mi sono rotto di dover fare quest'operazione ogni volta che accendo il pc
<garfield> Se non la metto, qualunque cosa faccia torna a chiedermela. Per ora ho risolto impostando la validità a 999 minuti, ma non è una soluzione
<dod> un po' piu' specifico?
<garfield> Chiedimi...
<dod> che applicazione
<garfield> Non lo so. Non l'ho capito e nel pop up non viene precisato
<dod> ma soprattutto quando accedi al sistema quante volte devi mettere la password?
<garfield> Una sola, perchè ho impostato la validità a 999 minuti, altrimenti me la chiede in continuazione
<garfield> Ah, ho Ubuntu 12.04
<dod> usi il wifi?
<dod> prova cosi'.
<garfield> No, ADSL. Fino a poco fa usavo il wifi, poi ho cambiato provider ma il problema è sempre quello
<dod> Sistema-Preferenze-Password e chiavi di cifratura
<dod> Su Password: default, premi il tasto destro del mouse e scegli la voce cambia password
<dod> inserisci la pass e lasci in bianco gli altri due campi
<dod> pass (nuova) e conferma pass (nuova)
<garfield> Scusa ma sono una cippa: intendi le impostazioni di sistema?
<dod> non uso unity quindi come entrare nelle impostazioni di sistema.... si
<garfield> Non ho la voce preferenze, potrebbe essere "account utente"?
<dod> Se non vuoi che ti chieda la pw basta che imposti una password vuota, scegliendo una archiviazione "non sicura"  il succo e' questo.
<dod> devi raggiungere il portachiavi per cambiare la pass di default
<garfield> Un attimo
<dod> menu-centro di controllo-applicazioni all'avvio, e deselezioni "portachiavi segreto gnome"   garfield vedi se hai queste voci.
<garfield> Ok, riavvio e vediamo che succede. Torno tra poco...
<dod> controlla
<garfield> Eccomi
<garfield> Ho trovato "accedere senza password" ma il risultato non è cambiato
<dod> non si trattava di accedere senza password.
<dod> si trattava di inserire nel portafoglio una nuova password nulla. e' una cosa molto diversa. ma molto.
<dod> che resta ancora quello che devi fare. trovi il modo di accedere al portachiavi  e gli devi inserire una password nuova solo che non inserisci alcun carattere.
<garfield> Fatto, ma non me la lascia confermare
<dod> e poi controlla che programmi ti partono all'avvio. uno di quelli ti causa l'accesso al portachiavi che ti richiede di essere sbloccato. ubuntu one lo fa' per esempio.
<garfield> Il bottone "cambia" resta offuscato
<mapreri> garfield: sei riuscito ad aprire l'applicazione chiamata "Password e chiavi"? (seahorse nel terminale). scheda "Password", l'unica roba che vedi > taasto destro  > cambia password > inserisci una password vuota > conferma > conferma
<dod> lo specifico dei percorsi dei menu con calma te lo devi trovare non uso unity ma kde.
<dod> per cambiare certe impostazioni il sistema richiede la pass di amministratore, la stessa di sudo.
<mapreri> l'hai fatto?
<dod> grazie mapreri
<garfield> Ho provato a cambiare la password di sistema, ma non mi lascia confermare lo spazio vuoto, posso cliccare solo su "annulla"
<garfield> Ora provo da terminale
<mapreri> dod: np
<mapreri> garfield: che c'entra la password di sistema?
<mapreri> garfield: in un sistema linux un utente non può essere senza password, altrimenti non può accedere. esistono alcuni workaround per accedere attraverso un dm. seleziona dalla finestra degli utenti di accedere senza password, semplicemente.
<mapreri> non cambiarla
<dod> <dod> non si trattava di accedere senza password. garfield in quella impostazione disabiliti la richiesta della pass di sistema. e' una cosa diversa da quella che devi fare tu.
<dod> fai preciso come ti ha detto. usa il terminale.
<garfield> Ok, sono a password e portachiavi, ho impostato una password vuota, mi ha avvisato come di dovere che non c'è sicurezza... Provo a riavviare?
<dod> si
<garfield> Ok, a tra poco
<garfield> Tutto a posto, il pop up è sparito. Grazie mille ragazzi! :-)
<mapreri> dod: nel log mancano un po' di ore... ne sai qualcosa?
<mapreri> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/08/24/%23ubuntu-it.txt
<dod> mapreri. no. pero' ieri c'era stato uno splittone mostruoso pare dovuto a un ups andato.
<mapreri> dod, mi ricordo il global notice di chri* (non mi ricordo tutto il nick :P)... però mi sembra strano che il log sia fermo a qualche ora fa...
<mapreri> ping ubuntulog
<mapreri> è solito rispondere? :)
<dod> forse non logga in tempo reale. logga ogni tot ore.
<mapreri> dod: che bot pigro! -.-
<dod> nel senso che mette i dati sul server ad intervalli. il log in locale.... ovviamente....
<dod> uso solo kde quindi a volte gli rispondo anche se poi i percorsi nei menu se li devono trovare.
<dod> :)
<mapreri> dod: yep l'avevo capito, nel qual caso è pigro lo stesso! ma ieri cos'è che è andato giù? o checkato i 3 services che uso e a me erano up...
<mapreri> dod: dagli il nome dell'eseguibile :P (però è vero che a volte son diversi i programmi predefinito di kde e quelli di gnome (voi avete seahorse??)
<dod> no. non sono diversi solo i menu. sono diversi tutti quanti i programmi. qt invece di gtk. diversi di nome e spesso nelle features anche se simili.
<dod> poi trovi chi mette programmi gtk su kde, tipo xchat e chi usa qt anche su ubuntu, tipo k3b
<mapreri> dod: lo so, dicevo per quelli uguali, infatti dopo ho specificato "(però è vero che a volte son diversi i programmi predefinito di kde e quelli di gnome" :P
<dod> si ti volevo dire che di default uguale non ce n'e' uno.
<dod> tranne l'installer per firefox che se ce lo vuoi ce lo metti.
<mapreri> ah, questo non lo sapevo... :/
<mapreri> installer per firefox? e che roba è dod ?
<dod> in pratica hai un link a un pacchetto che ti installa firefox. insomma viene notificata la possibilita'. che c'e' comunque per ogni programma che sta' nei repo di ubuntu.
<dod> pero' firefox viene come ''pubblicizzato'' non so se mi sono spiegato. come l'icona installa ubuntu che hai sul desktop mentre lo provi da cd.
<mapreri> ah, non lo sapevo... non è un semplice collegamento http ad apt.ubuntu.com?
<mapreri> dod: ↑
<dod> non sono sicuro
<dod> e' probabile.
<mapreri> dod: ora il log è alle 20:22 UTC. era ora! :/
<dod> ti rileggi tutti i log per sport?
<mapreri> dod: lol, non ho tutta sta voglia :) era solo per capire l'origine di quello che volevo il tipo prima :)
<mapreri> (ho capito che mi mancavano le prime due battute...)
<mapreri> qualcuno che usa chrome/chromium può consigliarmi un add-on per usare le gesture? in firefox uso all-in-one gesture, ma qui? thx :)
<Carlo> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Carlo> Ciao a tutti, ho un grave problema, volevo formattare il pc per installare win 7 e ubuntu (sul pc avevo già precedentemente installato i 2 sistemi) ho utilizzato la partizione di ripristino del pc e adesso non si accende più!!!
<mapreri> Carlo: accende o avvia il sistema?
<Carlo> mi esce la scritta "erroe: no such partition. Groub rescure"
<Carlo> http://imagebin.org/225756
<mapreri> Carlo: yep, i know. la partizione di riprestino ti ha rimesso l'mbr di winzzoz. "normale". dipende che vuoi fare.
<Carlo> per il momento volevo installare windows 7
<mapreri> se vuoi reinstallare *tutto**, comincia col partizionare, installare win, installare ubu normalmente, altrimenti riprestini grub
<mapreri> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Carlo> in teoria dovrebbe già esser installato
<mapreri> Carlo: dove sei ora?
<Carlo> su un altro pc che ho formattato oggi XD XD
<Carlo> provo a ripristinare il group
<mapreri> Carlo: spe
<Carlo> grub
<mapreri> Carlo: winzzoz lo vuoi reinstallare dalla partizione di ripristino o da dvd?
<Carlo> windows l'ho già reistallato dalla partizone di ripristino
<Carlo> dopo la sua reinstallazione non si accende più
<mapreri> carlo, ok, allora prosegui con avviare una live di ubuntu, quindi vedi come sei preso con le partizioni. quindi comunica qui :)
<Carlo> non parte il live cd
<Carlo> va a quella schermata....
<mapreri> Carlo: due opzioni: o non hai settato il boot da cd o non hai masterizzato bene il cd. nessuna alternativa
<Carlo> il boot da cd come lo setto? dal bios giusto?
<Carlo> non riesco ad entrarci premendo DEL
<mapreri> Carlo: prova f1, f2, f10, esc. di solito sono loro. oltre al bios in molti computer recenti c'è anche un menu che ti permette di bootare da un device diverso da quelli settati nel bios solo per quell'avvio, magari capiti in uno di quelli
<Carlo> ook sono dentro!!! :))
<mapreri> apri un terminale, quindi dai `sudo fdisk -l` e posta su paste.ubuntu.com l'output
<Carlo> è ancora fermo alla prima schermata.......ho messo "prova ubuntu senza installarlo" e probabilmente lo starà caricando nella ram
<mapreri> Carlo: i pallini si muovono? e poi è meglio se quando scrivi metti il mio nick da qualche parte, così mi arriva una notifica
<mapreri> !tb
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'tb'
<mapreri> !tab
<ubot-it> Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<Carlo> mapreri: ook, non sapevo che bastasse mettere le iniziali......cmq si i pallini si muovono e sento il CD girare
<mapreri> Carlo: che computer è? se ha qualche anno può essere che ci metta un po' (anche se mi sembra ci stia mettendo troppo..)
<Carlo> mapreri: (process:462): GLib-WARING **:getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)
<mapreri> umhh... fallo ripartire Carlo
<mapreri> il cd l'hai già usato?
<Carlo> mapreri:  questo è il messaggio che mi è uscito su schermata nera.......il pc è un sony vaio portatile processore i3
<mapreri> ↑
<Carlo> mapreri:  purtroppo non sono sicurissimo di questo cd xkè è una versione vecchia di ubuntu, l'ultima volta che lo avevo installato avevo usato una chiavetta che xò ho formattato
<Carlo> mapreri: adesso riprovo
<mapreri> umh.. se hai ancora l'iso perdici 5 minuti e fatti una chiavetta. magari se è a posto tutto puoi anche installare già ubuntu
<mapreri> (anche se di solito i tool di ripristino distruggono tutto :/
<Carlo> eh no non ce l'ho più....
<Carlo> adesso lo metto a scaricare nel caso non partisse
<Carlo> mapreri: domanda stupida......se usatti il live cd di windoz?
<mapreri> Carlo: perchè? te hai il live cd di windows?
<mapreri> Carlo: comunque non te ne fai niente...
<Carlo> mapreri: ho un live cd di un XP......l'importante non è entrare nel dos
<Carlo> ook
<Carlo> mapreri: sono dentro, adesso apro il terminale
<mapreri> Carlo: ogni produttore di pc crea strumenti di ripristino diversi che fanno cose diverse. se hai un errore groub rescue vuol dire che o il tool ti ha brasato tutte le partizioni del disco senza ripristinare l'mbr di windows (scusa, prima mi ero sbagliato, ho invertito, ma il punto è lo stesso..) o ti ha comunque mal messo le partizioni, in quanto ora grub non si avvia più. wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows per ripr
<mapreri> istinarlo e avviare windows, però tanto vale reinstallare ubuntu a questo punto. il cd di xp ti torna utile se hai installato xp, se hai un'altra versione nada (in teoria va bene lo stesso per le precedenti mi sembra, però mi ricordo di incompatibilità con i successivi ormai non smanetto più con winzzoz)
<mapreri> Carlo: `sudo fdisk -l`
<mibofra> qui che c'è ? posso dare una mano :D ?
<Carlo> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Carlo> mapreri: http://imagebin.org/225761
<mapreri> Carlo: se vuoi windows segui l'ultima pagina che ti ho linkato. poi devi installarti ubuntu secondo la solita via.
<mapreri> quelle partizioni mi fanno pensare ad un xp, giusto?
<Carlo> no windows 7 con partizione interna per il ripristino
<mapreri> (ecco, cvd....) :)
 * mapreri annuncia il suo congedo fra qualche minuto :)
<Carlo> mapreri: sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc dopo che lo inserisco mi da does not exist
<mapreri> Carlo: ripristino di grub mi sembra dura dato che non hai partizioni con ubuntu in quel computer, al massimo ripristini l'mbr di windows (hai letto il mio messaggione di prima?
<mibofra> ritornato in linea, allora, qual è il problema :D ?
<mapreri> mibofra: ti propongo una lettura del log, sempre che sia aggiornato lol :)
<Carlo> mapreri: si l'ho letto, se devi andare vai pure!! :D :D e grazie infinite!!!
<mapreri> no, ho ancora tempo :)
<Carlo> mibofra: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1165216/ ti ho incollato le conversazioni
<mibofra> hem, diciamo che il log intanto è andato al camposanto :D , se mi aggiorni tu , grazie :D .
<mibofra> Carlo, ora vedo :D .
<mapreri> mibofra: ho visto anche prima.. si aggiorna a colpi :)
<mibofra> :D
<mibofra> ok, letto :D .
<Carlo> mapreri: nella guida dice che devo digitare questo sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sdx  e che devo sostituire la dicitura «/dev/sdx» con il percorso relativo al disco contenente la partizione di Windows.......quale percorso devo mettere?
<mapreri> Carlo: sembra /dev/sda2 dall'immagine
<Carlo> mapreri: sudo ms-sys command not foud
<Carlo> found
<mapreri> Carlo: ma l'hai letta tutta la pagina? devi scaricare un deb da lì e poi installarlo :)
<mapreri> ora però devo andare.
<mapreri> ciao Carlo mibofra :)
<mibofra> Ciao
<jester-> occhio che se usi sda2 invece che sda  ti fotte la tabella
<mibofra> se serve ancora aiuto, ci sono io :D .
<Carlo> mapreri: grazie mille!!!! :D
<mapreri> ops.. vero... sdx, non sdxx -.-'' meglio che mi addormenti subito, vah, sono stanco,  grazie jester-
<Carlo> mapreri: notte!!!
<mibofra> E quasi mezzanotte d'altronde : buon riposo :D .
<Carlo> cazzo!!! il live cd che sto usando è in 32 bit xkè l'avevo scaricato per un altro pc........se faccio tutta la proceduta come se fosse un 32 bit cambia qualcosa?
<mibofra> Penso di no :D .
<Carlo> provo!!! :D
<Carlo> anzi aspetto un oretta che si scarichi ubuntu
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> pero mi sa che tra meno di un oretta io ronfo nel mio letto :D ù
<mibofra> ma penso di farcela ancora per un po :D
<Carlo> mibofra: maledetta connesione internet....andasse più veloce!!! :)
<mibofra> Ok, io vado è tardi , notte :D .
<MBdip> salve
<MBdip> c'è nessuno?
<Brutus-> hi
<Carlo> si
<MBdip> Ubuntu non riconosce il microfono interno, come posso risolvere?
<MBdip> ho anche provato col comando alsamixer -v all, e nonostante abiliti il microfono da lì, in impostazioni audio non rileva alcun ingresso... come posso fare?
<Carlin0> MBdip, prova a installare pavucontrol
<Carlin0> !info pavucontrol
<ubot-it> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.2-1build1 (precise), package size 140 kB, installed size 949 kB
<MBdip> domani provo, grazie
<Carlin0> in pratica ti permette di selezionare i vari ingressi , e molto spesso risolve
<doom_> ciao a tutti
<Brutus-> Ciao Carlo
<Brutus-> Carlo: did you find any tutorial about the antenna?
<Brutus-> Carlo: a guy here told me they selling it in the stores either
<Brutus-> so you can buy it if you want to
<Carlin0> !inglese
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'inglese'
<Carlin0> !english
<ubot-it> Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<Brutus-> here only lituan please
<Brutus-> ok
<Brutus-> niente inglese
#ubuntu-it 2012-08-25
<esulu> we
<alessio> Buongiorno a tutti
<alessio> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<thegame> ciao
<thegame> lista
<thegame> ciao
<thegame> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<cristian_c> !warez | thegame
<ubot-it> thegame: please see above
<thegame> dove devo andare
<cristian_c> non certo qui
<cristian_c> è illegale
<thegame> un aiuto
<cristian_c> non ne ho idea, credo che commetterei anche un reato
<thegame> ok ciao
<GabMus> buongiorno
<GabMus> ciao Davide_G
<GabMus> ciao
<Davide_G> ciao GabMus
<DD3my> buongiorno
<mapreri> DD3my: buongiorno :)
<DD3my> ciao mapreri :)
<GabMus> che si dice?
<mapreri> ehy, world! ho skype 4 (installato da usc) che mi va in segfault.... ne sapete qualcosa?
<GabMus> mh… nope
<mapreri> e poi non riesco a capire se ha uplodato il craash o no... non ho proprio un buon rapporto con apport.... quasi quasi apro un bug e allego lo strace.. mah..
<DD3my> mapreri, hai controllato nel forum di ubuntu se ci sono discussioni riguardo il tuo problema?
<mapreri> DD3my: diciamo che è da un po' di tempo che non ho un buon rapporto con i forum in generale.... :(
<DD3my> mapreri, prova a leggere questa http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=16281
<mapreri> DD3my: discussione di 6 anni fa... (quindi sarebbe una bella botta di culo se andasse ancora... piuttosto provo a scaricare il pacchetto dal sito di skype per lucid (dato che farlo per precise era troppo..) e lo installo. unica cosa ha un problema noto con la barra di unity, risolvibile modificando una chiave di dconf..
<DD3my> tu che versione di ubuntu hai?
<mapreri> precise.
<mapreri> o meglio, ora sto usando precise.
<mapreri> DD3my: ora vado a  pranzo, magari vedo dopo... grazie intanto :)
<DD3my> mapreri, figurati, ci sentiamo dopo buon pranzo
<nicotano> salve
<mapreri> ^^
<mapreri> DD3my: appena mi libero da un po' di roba mi faccio vivo :)
<DD3my> mapreri, tranquillo
<DD3my> :)
<hallino1> Giorno
<alessio> Ciao a tutti
<GabMus> hola
<mapreri> DD3my: nel frattempo una cosa più semplice ^^ sai se succede qualcosa di strano al torrent di ubuntu 12.04 ora che 12.04.1 è uscito? mi da
<mapreri> ops..
<alessio> qualcuno sa dirmi se è possibile riavere i vecchi pannelli di gnome?
<GabMus> usa xfce
<GabMus> è ottimo
<mapreri> "requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker" (ormai che ho inviato 'staltro msg...)
<mapreri> alessio: vedi mate per un fork di gnome2. se ti accontenti un po' c'è gnome-session-fallback
<DD3my> mapreri, io sono ancora alle 11.10, quindi non saprei, ma credo che non ci siano problemi per il torrent
<alessio> mapreri, gnome-session-fallback non è la stessa cosa dei vecchi pannelli....
<GabMus> alessio: usa xfce ti dico!
<mapreri> alessio: infatti ho scritto "e ti accontenti un po'" :P
<mapreri> DD3my: umh....
<DD3my> mapreri, tu lo devi aggiornare?
<alessio> xfce onestamente non so cosa voglia dire :D perdon :)
<mapreri> DD3my: nope, tengo i torrent in seeding. ho tutto aggiornato da me... pure quantal :P
<GabMus> alessio: è un ambiente grafico
<GabMus> molto simile a gnome 2
<GabMus> leggero
<alessio> ok GabMus
<GabMus> bello
<mapreri> alessio: xfce è un'altro de scritto in gtk. è nei repo ufficiali
<GabMus> dai sudo apt-get install xfce4
<GabMus> se scrivi xfce e basta non ti installa un tubo
<alessio> mapreri, è da 3/3 anni che non uso ubuntu...devo riabituarmi a questi termini :)
<mapreri> alessio: e che vuol dire 3/3 anni? intendi 3/3=1 ? :)
<alessio> volevo dire 2 o 3 anni mapreri  :)
<mapreri> :D
<alessio> scusate ma dando il comando
<alessio> nano /etc/pacman.conf come si fa poi x salvare?
<alessio> mapreri,
<mapreri> alessio: ^O per salvare, ^X per uscire, ma /etc/pacman.conf è il file di configurazione di pacman, package manager di arch... che ci fai ? :D
<mapreri> ^O = ctrl+ O    ^X = ctrl+X      in fondo ci sono un po' di cose che puoi fare con nano
<alessio> mapreri, sto cercando di installare Mate :)
<mapreri> alessio: ma mi sa che stai seguendo le indicazioni per arch, e non quelle per ubuntu...
<alessio> mapreri, dici?!?!?!
<alessio> uff!!
<alessio> mapreri, SCUSAMI UN PÒ http://www.lffl.org/2011/09/mate-desktop-environment-il-fork-di.html
<mapreri> alessio: "Mate Desktop Environment lo possiamo già installare su Arch Linux grazie ai repository dedicati per farlo basta da terminale digitare:" (cit dal tuo link...) :)
<mapreri> alessio: http://mate-desktop.org/install/#ubuntu
<alessio> mapreri, ma con mate tornarò ad avere più o meno il vecchio ambiente desktop di gnome 2 o solo simile?
<MBdip> salve
<MBdip> ubuntu nn mi riconosce il mic integrato........
<mapreri> alessio: mate è basato su un fork di gnome2. hanno cambiato un po' di nomi, e ne stanno proseguendo con lo sviluppo. è gnome2 aggiornato da un team diverso da quello di gnome.
<MBdip> come posso fare?
<Fetentone> cristian.. ci sei??
<mapreri> Fetentone: è evidente che non è online....
<fourlastor> ciao a tutti :) c'è qualche suggerimento per rendere ubuntu 12.04 un po' più responsivo su un sistema non nuovissimo? ho già messo ubuntu 2d
<mapreri> fourlastor: mah... a me unity 3d è più reattivo del 3d...  (anche se pesa un po' di più in ram è percentuale piccola in 8 GB..)
<fourlastor> mapreri, effettivamente stavo notando, anche io di ram non ho troppi problemi, il problema è che sotto ho un atom 1.8ghz (che comunque è un dual core..) e una scheda video integrata della nvidia
<fourlastor> però che eclipse fatichi ad aprire un menù col click destro mi pare un po' eccessivo >.<
<fourlastor> quindi che ne so.. un qualcosa per ridurre gli effetti/transizioni?
<mapreri> fourlastor: e non usare proprio unity?
<mapreri> alessio: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MATE_(desktop_environment)
<mapreri> x info...
<fourlastor> mapreri, ho usato mate per parecchio tempo, sono giunto alla conclusione che se lo devi usare per lavorare non va bene (poco supporto, problemi di compatibilità a volte che danno noie, etc)
<mapreri> fourlastor: e poi imho (ma proprio imho...) se si cercano prestazioni eccessive (ma proprio eccessive) ubuntu non mi sembra la scelta migliore, a meno di ricompilarsi tutto per sopra...
<fourlastor> gnome3 ovviamente lo evito come la peste :P
<fourlastor> mapreri, eccessive no, però neanche che impieghi un paio di secondi ad aprire un menu contestuale
<mapreri> fourlastor: +1 per g3 :P
<fourlastor> pranzo :)
<mapreri> fourlastor: ram che hai? come procio mi sembra abbastanza il minomo per la decenza (scrive uno che è restato per un anno su pIII a 750 MHz ocn 384364 kB di ram......)
<Fetentone> fourlastor ...non voglio sembrare banalissimo, ma a me un problema del genere lo diede una macchina dualcore dove però installai Ubunto da un  ISO non perfetta: sempre lentissimo.. ma funzionava... ci misi un casino di tempo per capire che era la ISO il problema
<mapreri> e mate quel poco che l'ho provato non mi ha dato problemi. il supporto è quello che è essendo appena nato come progetto..)
<mapreri> se vuoi supporto a mate devi rivolgerti a distro che lo usano
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, è possibile inserire dei collegamenti nella barra laterale sinistra della finestra della cartella home?
<mapreri> Drizamanuber: umh.. nel gestore file? basta creare dei segnalibri...
<Drizamanuber> mapreri: come si crea un segnalibri?
<Drizamanuber> mapreri: in ubuntu 11.04 era sufficente trascinare una cartella al suo interno per crearne il collegamento
<mapreri> Drizamanuber: apri una dir, sulla barra dei menu segnalibri > aggiungi segnalibro :)
<Drizamanuber> mapreri: come faccio ad aprire una dir?
<Drizamanuber> mapreri: ma i segnalibri non riguardano le finestre dei browser?
<Drizamanuber> mapreri: io vorrei modificare il riquadro laterale
<mapreri> almeno è il riquadro che intendo io? Drizamanuber
<Drizamanuber> mapreri: non saprei, io mi riferisco al riquadro che c'è nella parte sinistra della finestra che appare quando apro la mia cartella home
<Drizamanuber> mapreri: oppure una qualsiasi altra cartella
<mapreri> dir = cartella
<mapreri> Drizamanuber: ↑
<mapreri> segnalibri possono avere molte accezioni, alla fine sono dei collegameneti veloci per qualcosa, si possono fare anche in qualsiasi file manager
<fourlastor> Fetentone, la iso l'ho scaricata ieri da ubuntu.com :P i driver non penso siano un problema
<Drizamanuber> mapreri: ok, ho capito il significato di dir
<Drizamanuber> mapreri: lapsus
<mapreri> Drizamanuber: dir è un abbreviativo di driectory
<fourlastor> mapreri, ora ti dico, ma non penso che per la responsività di menu e simili sia quello, più che altro se potessi eliminare dissolvenze varie magari un tantino più rapido andrebbe
<mapreri> fourlastor: per le dissolvenze installa compizconfig e vedi che puoi fare, ma vacci piano, che si fa presto a scombinare la grafica di compiz (non che siano danni irraparabili, però..
<Fetentone> si ma hai confrontato se la Iso è corretta, anche io scarico sempre da ubuntu.com.. e a volte ci sono delle cose che non vanno sempre bene.. è colpa dell'adsl non del sorgente
<Drizamanuber> mapreri: però non ho ancora capito dove trovo il menu segnalibri
<fourlastor> Fetentone, mi dava questi problemi anche con la vecchia install purtroppo
<mapreri> Drizamanuber: nella barra dei menu
<fourlastor> mapreri, ok ora do un'occhiata :)
 * mapreri si ricorda che nelle vecchie versioni di uobuntu c'era una voce nella finestra "Aspetto" per regolare gli effetti... peccato
<Drizamanuber> mapreri: ok trovato era proprio una stupidata, grazie per l'aiuto
<fourlastor> mapreri, :'C è quel che davvero manca secondo me
<mapreri> fourlastor: e usare un de che preveda meno effetti? vedi xfce...
<fourlastor> mapreri, lo tengo come ultima spiaggia, ha una gui compizsettings?
<mapreri> fourlastor: yep, il pacchetto è compizconfig-settings-manager
<fourlastor> sìsì, non lo trovavo, probabilmente avevo scritto male compiz perché ora lo trova
<nicotano> salve
<Drizamanuber> mapreri: ciao
<fourlastor> sono quasi tentato di disattivare la composizione delle finestre :D
<fourlastor> decorazione*
<mapreri> lol
<fourlastor> forse no lol
<fourlastor> però già senza gli effetti di animazione etc si sente un po' di differenza
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<fourlastor> mapreri, grazie per le dritte :) io vado :P
<mapreri> fourlastor: ora, vado anch'io, ciao :)
<mapreri> jester-: 'giorno :)
<jester-> cià mapreri
<emme> ciao a tutti
<emme> ho un problema con ubuntu, posso chiedere a qualcuno qui?
<alessio> scusate, ho appena installato mate desktop ma come prevedevo ho un paio di piccoli problemi...
<alessio> mapreri, ci sei ancora?
<emme> io? si
<alessio> jester-,
<alessio> ma non c'è più nessuno in questo canale????
<alessio> ehiiiiiiiiiiii
<alessio> c'è qualcuno??????
<hallino1> !qualcuno alessio
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hallino1> !qualcuno | alessio
<ubot-it> alessio: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<hallino1> !chat | alessio
<ubot-it> alessio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alessio> !qualcuno | hallino1
<ubot-it> hallino1: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<alessio> !chat | hallino1
<ubot-it> hallino1: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alessio> hallino1, :p
<hallino1> alessio: non capisco perché hai usato questi comandi su di me ma non fa niente. (P.s. ti ricordo che il canale è loggato)
<alessio> ho appena installato mate desktop environment ma ho un paio di problemi x es. mi dice
<alessio> gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks
<alessio> asp.
<alessio> x esempio non mi funzionano gli effetti di compiz e non so perchè e non c'è il bordo delle finestre
<alessio> aprendo il gestore di pacchetti mi dice che l'applicazione agente di autenticazione di policykit si è chiusa inaspettatamente...
<alessio> hallino1, sapresti aiutarmi gentilmente?
<hallino1> alessio: purtroppo non me ne intendo di questi problemi.. E quindi non so una soluzione relativa.. Aspetta che qualcuno sappia rispondere o sennò prova a scrivere un topic sul forum
<alessio> ok...
<alessio> fino ad un paio di anni fa però c'era molto più movimento quì ed era molto più facile ricevere aiuto da qualcuno x una cosa qualsiasi...
<jester-> alessio:  mate desktop sarebbe?
<jester-> alessio: dopo un paio di anni che traffichi dovresti contribuire a darlo il supporto non solo chiederlo lamentandosi pure
 * hallino1 conferma con jester-
<alessio> non uso linux da più o meno un paio di anni hallino1  jester-  ecco perchè continuo a chiedere supporto ma forse avete ragione che mi lamento troppo....
<jester-> alessio: 2 è un tempo congruo per avere conoscenze per dare un po di supporto
<hallino1> alessio: non è quello il problema.. Il problema è lamentarsi: qui la gente aiuta senza essere pagata. Non puoi lamentarti se ricevi una cosa gratuitamente e di loro spontaneità di supporto.. Se invece paghi un servizio, hai tutte le ragioni del mondo ;)
<hallino1> alessio: devi aver fiducia e rispetto verso le persone
<alessio> ok...scusate...
<Guest13837> ciao ragazzi ho un problema con la nuova distro linux, riesco solo a vedere video in html 5 mi aiutate per favore ???
<nannes> Guest13837:  Che browser usi?
<Guest13837> il firefox che si trova gia in distro
<nannes> Perfetto. Entraci e scrivi  about:plugins
<nannes> E fai un bello screen-shot dove c'è il flash shockwave  (se c'è)
<nannes> Poi dai questi comandi nel terminale:
<Guest13837> aspetta nannes
<Guest13837> scusami ma non sono un filantropo dell informatica
<Guest13837> cosa dovrei fare spiegamelo come fossi un deficiente
<Guest13837> :)
<Guest13837> te ne sarei grato
<nannes> Oh.. Entra su Firefox, e nella barra degli URL (quella bianca in alto dove scrivi il nome del sito che visiti) scrivi così → about:plugins
<nannes> Poi batti INVIO
<Guest13837> si come faccio lo screen shot
<Guest13837> ?
<nannes> Fai così, invece dello screenshot fai un copia/incolla qui → http://paste.ubuntu.com
<nannes> INcolla solo il paragrafo con shockwave flash  eccetera
<HoldenC> Guest13837, (se ti interessa comunque lo screenshot si fa con il tasto Stamp)
<Guest13837> ok
<Guest13837> basta scrivere il mio nome incollare ?
<nannes> Si
<Guest13837> e incollare*
<Guest13837> non conoscevo l esistenza di questo "pastebin"
<nannes> !ping
<ubot-it> pong
<Guest13837_> nannes scusami perso connessione
<Guest13837_> hai ricevuto i darti shockwawe ?
<Guest13837_> *dati
<nannes> Devi incollre qui l'URL del pastebin
<Guest13837_> ok
<Guest13837_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1166458/
<nannes> Ok.. Ora questo comando (dal terminale: aprilo, incolla il comando e premi INVIO)
<nannes> { sudo apt-get install mesa-utils && glxinfo|egrep 'render|vendor'; lspci|grep -i vga; lshw -c cpu; dpkg -l|egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|smash|flash|nsplugin'; }|pastebinit
<Guest13837_> mi dice che non ho installato il pastebin devo installarlo quindi ?
<nannes> ah vero
<nannes> dai questo:
<nannes> { sudo apt-get install mesa-utils pastebinit && glxinfo|egrep 'render|vendor'; lspci|grep -i vga; lshw -c cpu; dpkg -l|egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|smash|flash|nsplugin'; }|pastebinit
<nannes> ops, ma checka comunque prima! XD  si Guest13837_, installalo
<Guest13837_> nannes: E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<Guest13837_> mii dice questo
<nannes> Hai lasciato il software center aperto? oppure il gestore pacchetti?
<nannes> oppure una finestra di terminale con un'installazione in corso?
<nannes> in tutti e tre i casi, chiudila
<Guest13837_> allora ho chiuso tutto
<Guest13837_> ora riapro terminale
<Guest13837_> faccio un reboot
<nannes> o.O
<m1tO> hi
<nannes> ho
<nannes> io non posso aspettare per l'eternità D:
<mibofra> sera :D .
<kalell> ciao
<nannes> Connessione che non funziona neppure a me : S
<kalell> cercavo il canale di arch italia.ma non riesco a trovarlo. potreste aiutaremi?
<nannes> kalell: Credo non sia su freenode. Almeno, non quello di archlinux.it
<kalell> sapresti dirmi in che server?
<nannes> kalell: Oh forse si.. prova /join #archlinux-it
<kalell> join #archlinux-it
<nannes> oppure   #archlinux.it
<nannes> no devi mettere lo slash ad inizio riga -.-   →  /
<kalell> si lo so.. avevo sbagliato
<mibofra> #archlinux-it dovrebbe essere proprio questo :D
<kalell> ma è una comunità con pochissimi utenti?
<mibofra> :D ma molto attivi :D .
<kalell> ironico?
<mibofra> no
<kalell> ma non risponde nessuno
<mibofra> saranno in vacanza :D
<mnemonik> ho un problema con ubuntu 12.04 ... non riesco a cambiare lingua dal gestore... ogni volta che ci promo "gnome-language-selector" va in crash... a voi fa lo stesso?
<mibofra> no, puoi installare i pacchetti a mano per la localizzazione  (trovi anche un 3D sul forum) oppure provare ad aggiornare il selector con "sudo apt-get update && install gnomelenguage-selecotor
<mibofra> *gnome-language-selector
<mibofra> errore di battitura :D , scusate :) .
<mnemonik> mibrofra, il selector è già aggiornato... versione 0.79... aggiornare i pacchetti a mano per la localizzazione?
<mnemonik> mibofra, il selector è già aggiornato... versione 0.79... aggiornare i pacchetti a mano per la localizzazione?
<mibofra> li trovi nel 3D, nella versione in via di sviluppo 12.10 dove avevano un problema simile :D .
<mnemonik> mibofra, 3D? mi puoi gentilmente indirizzare che cosa devo cercare?
<mibofra> É questa : http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=529765
<mnemonik> mibofra, "Per quelli aspetti gli aggiornamenti per la 12.10 o se ti piace rischiare,  te li vai a prendere pronti pronti (quando sono disponibili) dal ppa  ufficiale della 12.10 . Ma ti conviente aspettare gli aggiornamenti  . Ciao  ." ...boooh :-D
<mibofra> non è che i pacchetti della localizzazione siano cambiati dalla 12.04 alla 12.10 , se il 3D avesse parlato della 12.04 era lo stesso :D .
<mnemonik> mibofra, ma che è sta 3D? :-D
<mibofra> 3D sul forum corrisponde a discussione, non so qui :D .
<mnemonik> midofra, 3D=discussione...adesso inizio a capire... però non ho capito la soluzione
<mibofra> invece di installare dal selector i pacchetti di localizzazione della lingua preferita, perché il selector non va, si installano tramite Ubunut software center , apt, o synaptic i pacchetti per la localizzazione :D .
<mibofra> *ubuntu
<mnemonik> mibofra, allora ho tre lingue installate inglese, tedesco ed italiano.... voglio cambiare la lingua da italiano a tedesco... quindi disistallo i pacchetti lingua e poi li installato tramite lo store... ma poi come si fa a settare la lingua predefinita?
<mibofra> Solitamente dopo aver installato i pacchetti per la localizzazione, ha me il selector non ha dato più problemi, quindi poi puoi usarlo per selezionare la lingua predefinita :D .
<mnemonik> mibofra, proviamo... grazie per l'aiuto :-)
<mibofra> prego :D .
<lusuhard> ciao a tutti, sto tentando di formattare il mio pc portatile hp 6735s ma ubuntu non riesce a caricare la live, nemmeno con i cd di installazione di winzozz originali si riesce a caricare qualcosa, ho guardato qualche forum ma ci sono in tanti che brancolano nel buio, qualcuno sa se potrebbe darmi una mano??
<mapreri> lusuhard: specifica "non riesce a caricare"..
<mapreri> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<mapreri> ora, non tutta quella frase lusuhard, ma una cosa simile :)
<lusuhard> mapreri quando carico qualsiasi cd di avvio windows, tipo xp o 2000 mi da errore fatale e schermata blu, cosa che ho visto anche nei thread dei forum, quando avvio la live di 10.10 mi si pianta busybox perchè non riesce a montare una partizione
<Carlo> ciao a tutti, sono nella cacca!!!
<mapreri> !eof | lusuhard
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'eof'
<mapreri> uffa...
<mapreri> lusuhard: 10.10 ha terminato il suo ciclo di vita, di windows me ne sbatto altamente....
<Carlo> Avevo ubuntu e win7 in dual boot, ho provato a formattare il pc dalla sua partizione di ripristino e adesso non si accende più....
<mapreri> Carlo: dai... sii un po'.... usa termini un po'... non sei in chat
<Carlo> mapreri: sono quello di ieri sera!! XD
<mibofra> riesci ad avviare una live :D ? Hai impostato il pc per bootare da usb o cd ?
<mapreri> Carlo: immagino, peccato che io alle 8 mangio :)
<Carlo> in questo momento (al contrario di ieri) sto chattando dalla live usb di ubuntu
<Carlo> ho qui il terminale aperto pronto a fare tutto!
<lusuhard> mapreri e mibofra ho montato ubuntu senza problemi per tre anni, fino ad adesso. il pc è settato per fare l'avvio da cd e da usb prima del disco rigido. il cd si pianta sul caricamento di busybox, l'avvio da usb nemmeno parte, si l'ho fatto con la 10.10, se mi dite che con l'ultimo va meglio, allora ci provo con la 12.04
<mibofra> qual è il tuo problema
<mibofra> carlo ^
<mibofra> ?
<Carlo> mibofra: Avevo ubuntu e win7 in dual boot, ho provato a formattare il pc dalla sua partizione di ripristino e adesso non si accende più....
<mibofra> lusuhard : facci sapere con la 12.04 :D
<Carlo> mibofra: da quello che ho capito devo ripristinare l'mbr
<Carlo> solo che anche seguendo le guide non riesco
<mibofra> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<mibofra> prova così :D
<mibofra> vedi che c'è una discussione su questo nel forum (risolta da me modestamente :D )
<Carlo> sda o devo mettere sda con il numero di partizione
<mibofra> sda
<mapreri> lusuhard: mi sai dire ram e procio di quel computer?
<mapreri> Carlo: ma quindi devi ancora installarlo ubuntu, giusto?
<mapreri> jester-: controllami, và.. che non faccia danni... anche se sono riposato oggi :)
<mibofra> penso deve ripristinare grub
<lusuhard> mapreri 2 gb e amd sempron 32bit
<mapreri> mibofra: ieri aveva 3 partizioni, due di win e una di riprestino, senza ubuntu. per ora :)
<Carlo> per il momento ubuntu non lo voglio installare, sono in live cd
<Carlo> cmq http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1166731/
<mapreri> lusuhard: sì, dai. vai con 12.04.1
<mapreri> (se non hai la .1 fa lo stesso :P)
<mapreri> carlo. non hai fatto altro da ieri?
<mapreri> ms-sys l'hai dato correttamente (come ha detto jester-, per fortuna che c'era lui...)
<Carlo> mapreri: ho provato con varie guide ma niente, nulla di fatto
<mapreri> carlo. 5 minuti ho: segui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<mibofra> nel caso posso darti completa assistenza nel ripristino dell'mrb
<lusuhard> ok scaricamento 12.04 lts, creo avvio usb, se non quaglia creo cd e poi vediamo
<Carlo> al posto di sdx cosa devo mettere?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1166744/
<mapreri> mibofra: ma ti sembra normale un tool di ripristino di windows che non ripristina l'mbr? aveva win7+ubu, vuole reinstallarli entrambi. è partito dalla partizione di recovery, e ora gli da un grub error 15...
<mapreri> Carlo: sda
<mapreri> mibofra: right? ↑
<mibofra> meglio ripristinare l'mrb da ubuntu
<mapreri> mibofra: e che sta facendo secondo te?
<mapreri> ho seguito quella guida decine di volte...
<mibofra> ma se non mi dice che fine fa l'esito del comando
<mibofra> perché poi c'è il ripristino manuoale
<mibofra> *manuale
<mibofra> senza grub-install
<mibofra> e solitamente funziona
<mapreri> mibofra: non deve ripristinare grub, ma il boot loader di windows. "<Carlo> per il momento ubuntu non lo voglio installare"
<mapreri> s/boot loader/mbr/
<mibofra> ok , allora ti dico così, win fa queste fesserie
<Carlo> mibofra: mapreri: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1166762/ provo a riavviare?
<mapreri> Carlo: io tenterei...
<Carlo> spero di venirvi a ringraziare da windows!!! XD XD
<Carlo> riavvio
<mapreri> io no
 * mapreri va a cena...
<Carlo> mapreri: all-inizio mi dice missing operativ system
<mibofra> ciao a dopo :D
<mibofra> ciao a tutti :D
<mibofra> c'è qualcosa in corso ?
<nannes> Ce l'ha fatta quel "Carlo" ad aggiustare il boot di winzozz?
<mibofra> sinceramente ? non lo so :)  .
<amabuntu> Buonaserata, mi sapreste dire perche' non visualizzo i video da youtube? ho ubuntu 12
<Brutus-> amabuntu: devi installare flash
<amabuntu> provo
<mibofra> sudo apt-gei install flashplugin-installer
<amabuntu> meglio da terminal?
<mibofra> come preferisci
<mibofra> :D
<amabuntu> scusate mi si e' chiuso... ho installato da terminale flash pero' andando sull pagina mi dice per youtube di installare ulteriori plugins, devo farlo^?
<mibofra> vedi dove arrivi, io vado, notte :D .
<Brutus-> hai chiuso il browser e le finestre della stanza?
<nannes> amabuntu: stranissimo. Mi sa che hai sbagliato comando.
<nannes> Infatti se hai fatto quello suggerito da mibofra, hai ciaccato una lettera
<amabuntu> prima ora tutto ok
<amabuntu> effettivamente ora si vedono i video, non capisco perche' mi ha cheisto di installare altri plugin
<amabuntu> c'e' un comando da terminale per sapere se e' tutt apposto ora?
<amabuntu> questo lo chiedo perche' mi erano uscite diverse finestre prima
<mnemonik> qualcuno conosce il nome del file contenuto in \var\log con registrati i processi che si verificano allo spegnimento del pc?
#ubuntu-it 2012-08-26
<hoollabaloo> sera
<hoollabaloo> :D
<hoollabaloo> c'è qualche santo che puo' aiutare un piccolo newbie ad installare ubuntu 12,04=
<hoollabaloo> ?
<hoollabaloo> :( non c'è nessuno?
<hoollabaloo> ciao
<hoollabaloo> hey, can anybody help me please?
<doom_> ciao a tutti
<hallino1> Giorno
<laserbuntu> ciao, dovrei convertire dei file video in formato amv, non ciò capito una mazza su come farechi mi da una mano?
<cristian_c> laserbuntu, perché amv?
<laserbuntu> devo trasferirli sul lettore mp4 di mia figlia e supporta solo quelformato li...
<cristian_c> laserbuntu, hai provato a vedere se uno dei convertitori di ubuntu supporta quel formato in uscita?
<laserbuntu> allora, ho installato winff (compreso tutto il pacchetto medibuntu) + vidoporama + avidemux + devede + ogg converter
<cristian_c> esagerato
<laserbuntu> secondo me, a sensazione, manca il codec
<cristian_c> hai controllato in winff?
<laserbuntu> si, ma non ho trovato traccia di amv
<Longbow> ciao
<laserbuntu> ci sono i vari dispositivi di default ma nessuno con amv
<cristian_c> laserbuntu, qual'è il formato di partenza?
<laserbuntu> mp4
<laserbuntu> scaricato da youtube
<cristian_c> laserbuntu, io non lo direi in giro perché generalmente è illegale
<laserbuntu> in effetti
<laserbuntu> ;.D
<cristian_c> ti dirò come convertire un generico mp4 in amv (ovviamente scaricato legalmente) ;D
<laserbuntu> ma il problema non è, il formato di partenza, è qurllo d'attivo, a mio avviso
<laserbuntu> se carico in video girato con la mia minidv ho lo stesso problema
<cristian_c> aspetta
<laserbuntu> si,si, son quì
<cristian_c> laserbuntu, ti serve un plugin per ffmpeg
<laserbuntu> cioé? non è tra quelli del pacchetto medibuntu?
<laserbuntu> mi sembra d'aver installato tutti i pacchetti multimediali per la codifica video
<cristian_c> laserbuntu, hai controllato?
<sacarde> ciao
<laserbuntu> penso di si, ma a sto punto la certezza non c'é l'ho, come verifico?
<cristian_c> laserbuntu, dove hai letto che medibuntu contiene il codec per amv?
<laserbuntu> non l'ho detto, l'ho letto in giro in internet.
<cristian_c> uhm
<laserbuntu> infatti vorrei verificarlo, ma non so come si fa.....
<cristian_c> laserbuntu, posta: dpkg -l | grep libavcodec
<Longbow> Ciao laserbuntu, prova a leggere qua: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=31426
<laserbuntu> ffmpeg version 0.8.3-4:0.8.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1, Copyright (c) 2000-2012 the Libav developers   built on Jun 12 2012 16:52:09 with gcc 4.6.3 *** THIS PROGRAM IS DEPRECATED *** This program is only provided for compatibility and will be removed in a future release. Please use avconv instead. Hyper fast Audio and Video encoder usage: ffmpeg [options] [[infile options] -i infile]... {[outfile options] outfile}...  Use -h to get full 
<cristian_c> laserbuntu, quale comando hai usato?
<laserbuntu> quello che hai scritto tu
<cristian_c> non mi pare proprio
<cristian_c> !pastebin | laserbuntu
<ubot-it> laserbuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> output completo, laserbuntu
<laserbuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1167598/
<cristian_c> laserbuntu, ora l'hai postato, anche se la prima parte di pastebin non so a cosa si riferisca
<cristian_c> laserbuntu, la sintassi, ffmpeg -i <input> -f amv -s <width>x<height> -r 16 -ac 1 -ar 22050 -qmin 3 -qmax 3 <output>
<laserbuntu> con questa uso il terminale vero?
<cristian_c> sì
<laserbuntu> ok, provo
<cristian_c> ovviamente devi impostare i parametri in modo corretto, ma la sintassi è questa
<laserbuntu> grazie x ora
<cristian_c> laserbuntu, devi fare le sostituzioni nei punti con le parentesi angolari
<laserbuntu> si,si ci ero arrivato
<cristian_c> laserbuntu, probabilmente con libavcodec-extra ffmpeg dovrebbe aver acquisito la possibilità di utilizzare questo codec
<cristian_c> almeno così ho capito
<sacarde> ciao
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<mapreri> sacarde: jester-: buona domenica :)
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> su un ripristino di grub... vedo questi errori:
<sacarde> Could not find platform independent libraries <prefix>
<sacarde>  Could not find platform dependent libraries <exec_prefix>
<sacarde>  Consider setting $PYTHONHOME to <prefix>
<sacarde> non ho la piu pallide idea di cosa siano
<sacarde> avete suggerimenti?
<jester-> cià mapreri buona domenica anche attia
<mapreri> sacarde: io no
<mapreri> jester-: wee :)
<cristian_c> sacarde, dove compaiono quei messaggi?
<sacarde> nel ripristino di grub.... nel chroot
<cristian_c> sacarde, quale guida hai seguito?
<sacarde> quella sul sito italiano
<cristian_c> link?
<sacarde> http://spazioiberico.altervista.org/index.php/linux/articoli/173-il-peso-piuma-della-famglia-ubuntu-installare-lubuntu
<sacarde> no no
<sacarde> scusa
<mapreri> lol
<sacarde> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<sacarde> meno male non ti ho postato quella porno
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> sacarde, dopo quale comando ottieni quell'errore?
<sacarde> grub-install /dev/sda]
<sacarde> grub-install /dev/sda
<sacarde> grub-install e' uno script python?
<cristian_c> penso di sì
<cristian_c> sto guardando
<sacarde> allora l'installazione non e' andata bene....
<cristian_c> sacarde, lol ho trovato una tua discussione
<cristian_c> sacarde, che cos'era successo?
<cristian_c> magari ha influito sul ripristino del grub
<sacarde> scusa.. non ho capito....
<jester-> se ha fatto ms-sys -w /dev/sdxx invece che sdx  puo pure procedere a rupartizionare il disco ricreando la tabella
<cristian_c> che cosa non hai capito?
<sacarde> vedi la discussione http://www.hwupgrade.it/forum/showthread.php?t=2493715 ?
<cristian_c> sacarde, spiegalo qui a parole tue
<cristian_c> così gli altri leggono
<sacarde> quel tizio vuole mantenere il bootloader di win
<sacarde> ha installato lubuntu
<sacarde> e non sa dove ha instalato grub
<sacarde> allora glielo facevo ripristinare con quella guida
<sacarde> ma ha gli errori: Could not find platform independent libraries
<sacarde> che io non ho mai visto
<jester-> sacarde: sistema da reisntallare
<sacarde> gia' fatto
<jester-> ha cannato qualche lib python e grub va messo sul disco che parte la boot, solitamente sda
<jester-> sacarde: sceltp usa tutto il disco o fatto in manuale
<sacarde> gli ho fatto ricontrollare l'md5sum
<dod> se lo mette sullo stesso disco di win mbr parte per forza
<sacarde> linux e' sulla partizione sda2
<jester-> dod: sempre che non abbia fatto /dev/sdx e non sdxx
<jester-> sacarde: vieni qui da cd live dallo stesso pc
<sacarde> ...non sono io ... glielo dico
<sacarde> Jeremy01
<davide> salve a tutti!
<DD3my> ciao davide
<davide> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1167756/
<davide> ho usato pastebin altrimenti era troppo lungo da spiegare
<pas_> asalve io ho provato a installare lubuntu solo che se lo avvio mi esce lo schermo nero
<remix_tj> davide: direi ovviamente persi (non so come faccia il backup dejadup, ma non hai i singoli file a disposizione direi persi)
<davide>  e un modo per recuperarli come file cancellati dalla partizione /home ?
<pas_> se scrivo sudo /etc/init.d/lxdm restart ... non và
<remix_tj> davide: hai reinstallato, no?
<davide> si
<remix_tj> bene, ci hai scritto sopra ormai
<remix_tj> quindi niente da fare
<davide> ah ok... lui zappa tutta la partizione
<davide> però la partizione /home è separata da /
<davide> potrebbe non aver scritto su tutti i settori
<davide> o  lo fa comunque?
<remix_tj> hai formattato, quindi potrebbe aver sovrascritto sopra un pò tutto
<remix_tj> e poi quando hai fatto login ha scritto sopra dei dati su /home
<remix_tj> quindi potrebbe aver scritto sopra
<davide> ok.. mi rassegno allora!!
<davide> grazie mille!!!
<remix_tj> davide: non costa niente provare con photorec/testdisk
<remix_tj> ma secondo me perdi tempo
<davide> ok!!!
<davide> grazie!!!
<davide> ciao ciao!!
<pas_> remix_tj te ne intendi diLubuntu
<remix_tj> pas_: no, ma prova a dirmi
<pas_> ho provATO  installarlo ed è uscito
<pas_> quantdo l'ho avviato la schermata nera
<pas_> senza grafica
<pas_> come se fosse da terminale
<pas_> cercando su internet ho trovato questo
<pas_> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/PowerPCKnownIssues#A12.04_Precise_Pangolin
<pas_> non riconosce lightdm
<remix_tj> pas_: ma hai un ppc?
<pas_> no
<pas_> ho un vecchio pc desktop
<pas_> atlhon 2500
<remix_tj> eh, non credo sia lo stesso problema allora
<remix_tj> pas_: se fai ctrl-alt-f1
<remix_tj> da quella schermata nera
<remix_tj> si apre qualche terminale?
<pas_> asp provo
<pas_> non ci voglio insistere ma è già un terminale
<pas_> remix_tj io mi trovo già nel terminale
<pas_> ho aggiornato anche ma niente
<pas_> uff oggi non c'è nessuno
<remix_tj> pas_: ti si apre grub quando parte il pc?
<pas_> ho solo lubuntu
<pas_> niente grub
<pas_> remix_tj non so se possa essere un problema di grub ..
<pas_> io leggendo in giro sembra che non ha caricato l'interfaccia grafica
<remix_tj> ok, quindi tieni premuto shift quando avvii così compare grub
<remix_tj> e puoi scegliere la modalità rescue (o single user)
<remix_tj> da cui c'è una voce xfix che ti permette di impostare l'interfaccia grafica con i driver di base
<pas_> ok
<remix_tj> (vado a memoria)
<pas_> che metto modalità ripristino
<pas_> sta caricando una marea di scritte
<pas_> non so se ha finito
<pas_> remix_tj :-)
<pas_> a me sembrA CHE SI SIA FERMA TO
<pas_> remix_tj è morto
<pas_> :-)
<pas_> non c'è nessun'altro che mi può aiutare? Schermo nero dopo installazione lubuntu
<Fetentone> Ave chat
<Fetentone> oggi la chat è poco eloquente... passo direttamente alla domanda... sapreste per caso dirmi come mai il trasferimento dei files da xchat ha un limite di banda di 100k/s mentre gli stessi files da Power Scipt su Win arrivano anche a 300k/s??? Grazie!
<pas_> non c'è nessun'altro che mi può aiutare? Schermo nero dopo installazione lubuntu
<Fetentone> pas_ spiegati meglio???
<pas_> ho installato lubuntu
<pas_> al 1° avvio mi trovo lo schermo nero
<pas_> non ho interfaccia grafica
<Fetentone> che macchina hai??? Con qualunque avvio ti da questo problema, cioè in 2d, sessione ospite,ecc.???
<pas_> athlon 2500
<Fetentone> desktop, notebook??
<pas_> desktop ...
<pas_> con 512 di ram
<Fetentone> scheda video
<pas_> cmq è lubuntu è tutto in 2d
<pas_> ignota
<pas_> non è un mio pc
<Fetentone> la versione è a 32bit
<pas_> è di mio zio e stò cercando di risolvergli il problema
<pas_> si
<pas_> io ho cercato su google
<pas_> sembra che il problema sia lightdm
<Fetentone> hai la doppia partizione (cioè c'è anche win)?
<pas_> se provo a stopparlo avviarlo
<pas_> no solo ubuntu
<pas_> scusa lubuntu
<Fetentone> il terminale si avvia?
<Fetentone> dovrebbe trattarsi di un errore di dati sul disco di installazione.. hai verificato che il codice corrisponda alla ISO
<pas_> si avvia solo il terminale
<pas_> metto utente e pass
<pas_> e rimane tutto nero
<pas_> fetentone .. non ho capito
<pas_> codice corrisponde alla iso
<Fetentone> md5
<pas_> ho provato sia con l'installazione normale
<pas_> che con l'altertate
<pas_> dal terminale non funzione nulla
<pas_> per es gedit
<pas_> io ho trovato questo
<pas_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743535
<pas_> ma non riesco a "venirne a capo"
<Fetentone> prova
<Fetentone> con la versione non grafica
<Fetentone> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/relea ... 0/release/
<pas_> fatto anche con quella
<pas_> alla fine mi torna sempre quì
<pas_> con tty1
<Fetentone> sicuro che non è l'HD??
<pas_> hd ?
<pas_> l'hardisk?
<pas_> in che senso
<pas_> fino a ieri c'èra win e funzionava
<broc93> ciao a tutti, ho un problema. Ho chiuso X server per installare i driver ufficiali nVidia, con "sudo stop kdm". Dopo l'installazione ho riavviato il processo, ma come passo dall'interfaccia testuale a quella grafica? :)
<K99Brain> broc93, ctrl + alt + F7
<broc93> K99Brain: ok, grazie mille!
<broc93> provo subito
<pas_> fetentone ...
<pas_> altre soluzioni per questo lubuntu
<Fetentone> Dato che il pc è vecchio, quasi sicuramente dovrai installare disabilitando l'acpi. Inserisci il cd live, nella schermata dove ti chiede se provare o installare premi F6, nel successivo menù a tendina che ti appare seleziona "acpi=off (premendo invio). Quindi reinstalla.
<pas_> ok
<pas_> reinstallo tutto
<pas_> ok
<Fetentone> un ultima cosa
<Fetentone> sto per uscire...
<pas_> ok
<Fetentone> se non dovesse andare prova con una versione minimale
<Fetentone> finita l'installazione avvii ubuntu e digiti: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<Fetentone> versione minimale di ubuntu!
<Fetentone> ma sono convinto che con la prima soluzione risolverai il tuo problema
<pas_> sempre LUBUNTU
<pas_> :-)
<pas_> non ubuntu
<pas_> :-)
<Fetentone> ogniuno ha i suoi gusti!
<Fetentone>  ciao
<broc93> K99Brain: non funziona
<broc93> se faccio ctrl + alt + f7 vien fuori sta roba
<broc93> https://www.dropbox.com/s/g00el31ymzl7qpg/2012-08-26%2011.05.07.jpg
<K99Brain> broc93, prova F8
<K99Brain> broc93, magari il server X è partito su display 1 invece di 0
<broc93> ora ci riprovo e ti faccio sapere...
<K99Brain> broc93, ctrl+alt+F8
<broc93> K99Brain: stai parlando arabo per me :D
<nannes> pas_: Cosa stai combinando? :D  e perchè stai reinstallando tutto??
<broc93> K99Brain: a parte il fatto che ora si è avviato male (leggi: caratteri enormi, all'avvio una scritta "kubuntu 12.04" al posto che l'ingranaggio), se schiaccio ctrl alt f8 non fa nulla.
<broc93> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<sacarde_> broc93, non ti parte X ?
<broc93> sacarde_: credo di sì
<broc93> ho fatto sudo start kdm
<sacarde_> visti i log? /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<broc93> non so di cosa tu stia parlando xD
<sacarde_> se hai errori "EE"
<broc93> sacarde_: spiegami cosa devo fare :D
<sacarde_> vedere se trovi errori nel log: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<broc93> sacarde_: e come apro il log? :P
<sacarde_> digita: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<broc93> ok :)
<InABetterWorld> scusate mi si è rotto un hdd della maxtor un diamond 21 che ha un difetto di abbrica sulla scheda dell'hdd
<InABetterWorld> il problema è che nonostante ho cambiato la scheda continua a non leggere i dati
<broc93> InABetterWorld: sicuro che sia un difetto della scheda e non un problema di firmware?
<InABetterWorld> il disco rigido gira
<InABetterWorld> l'hdd quando e collegato rallenta lavvio del bios (la schermata perde molto piu tempo) e anche di windows (perde estremamente piu tempo)
<InABetterWorld> di firmware cioe del mio bios del pc ???
<InABetterWorld> prima funzionava percio non credo
<broc93> sacarde_: come faccio a scorrere il log?
<sacarde_> pagsu, paggiu
<sacarde_> oppure digita: /EE
<sacarde_> cerchi "EE"
<broc93> InABetterWorld: no no, proprio il firmware dell'hard disk. Alcuni seagate 7200.11 (tra cui magari anche il tuo diamondmax 21) hanno un difetto di questo genere.
<InABetterWorld> come faccio a cambiare il firmware dell'hdd
<InABetterWorld> e forse potrebbe essersi danneggiato ?
<broc93> InABetterWorld: se riuscissi a usare il mio pc potrei darti un link che forse fa al caso tuo, ora no e non so aiutarti perché non l'ho mai fatto. magari c'è qualcuno più esperto di me qui
<InABetterWorld> scusa se sono ripetitivo ma prima funziona, invece ora mi rallenta persino la schermata del bios
<InABetterWorld> la mia domanda è, se il firmware è danneggiato non è riconosciuto nemmeno dal bios ? ?
<broc93> InABetterWorld: no, non viene riconosciuto
<InABetterWorld> ok mi sa che mi hai trovao la soluzione grazie mille, cerco subito un modo per aggiornare il bios dellhdd sata
<broc93> InABetterWorld: firmware, non bios :P
<broc93> occhio a non fare pasticci però....
<broc93> sacarde_: https://www.dropbox.com/s/oz6wycidcf6im9j/2012-08-26%2011.40.04.jpg
<InABetterWorld> si aggiorno il firmware delhdd e non il bios del pcx
<InABetterWorld> io chiamo il firmware bios e un mio errore personale comunque tranquillo non tocchero il bios del pc ma il firmware delhdd
<broc93> InABetterWorld: cerca su google "seagate 7200.11 bug", secondo me il problema è quello
<broc93> (se hai dati importanti sull'hdd vacci coi piedi di piombo!)
<InABetterWorld> p.s. io ho sia ubuntu che windows e nessuno dei due me lo vede, e appunto nemmeno il bios
<InABetterWorld> si ho dati importanti ma toccando il firmware i dati dovrebbero essere non toccati
<broc93> InABetterWorld: se è così e il problema non è la scheda elettronica, e nemmeno la meccanica dato che gira, IMHO è il firmware
<broc93> soprattutto perché molti hd seagate (quindi anche maxtor) hanno un difetto di fabbrica
<broc93> sacarde_: che faccio?
<sacarde_> failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module
<sacarde_> l'installazione dei driver proprietari e' andata bene?
<broc93> si.
<broc93> mi ha detto "tutto ok" :D
<sacarde_> hai creato il file: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sacarde_> ?
<broc93> sacarde_: no...
<sacarde_> per crearlo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Xorg#Generare_il_file_xorg.conf
<sacarde_> una volta generato scegli te quale driver caricare...
<sacarde_> e per far partire X puoi usare il driver open
<sacarde_> leggiti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Nvidia
<broc93> ma scusa sacarde_ , qui dice Per i driver proprietari Ati, Nvidia e Via è inutile generare il file xorg.conf, perché al momento dell'installazione dei driver viene creato automaticamente. Inoltre i driver Ati Catalyst e gli Nvidia sono dotati di una comoda interfaccia grafica che permette una facile modifica del file xorg.conf.
<sacarde_> si ma se non ti parte X...
<sacarde_> come la usi?
<broc93> intendevo la prima frase
<InABetterWorld> grazie broc93 dellaiuto ciao
<sacarde_> io farei: avvii con i driver open... poi usi l'interfaccia per attivare i proprietari
<broc93> oh cielo che casotto :D
<broc93> sacarde_: prima di fare questa cosa, daresti un'occhiata qua? http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=533123 secondo te il problema può essere collegato al driver video? altrimenti evito di far tutto questo lavoro :S
<lusuhard> ciao a tutti, ho rienstallato xp sul mio doppio avvio e sto cercando di ricostruire grub ma a quanto pare le istruzioni standard delle guide ubuntu non mi stanno aiutando, qualcuno ha voglia di assitermi?
<broc93> lusuhard: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino questa non funziona?
<sacarde_> ma kubuntu l'hai appena installato?
<broc93> sacarde_: si, ieri sera.
<john__> Ciao a tutti ragazzi, potete darmi una mano??.. ho provato a installare tor per firefox su ubuntu 12.04 seguendo una guida sul web ma poi me ne sn pentito e ho provato a eliminarlo dal software center.. ma a quanto pare ancora c'è... e alcune delle impostazioni che ho messo (seguendo la guida) adesso mi impediscono di aprire qualsiasi pagina con firefox
<john__> cosa faccio??
<sacarde_> allora deve creare i database per nepomuk e akonadi
<sacarde_> ci vogliono giorni
<sacarde_> io liho disattivati
<broc93> sacarde_: è quello che lo fa rallentare?
<sacarde_> si.... lo vedi anche da: top
<broc93> e perché in failsafe gira?
<sacarde_> forse perche non attiva i database
<sacarde_> a un altro runlevel
<broc93> sacarde_: e se entro in modalità failsafe posso comunque disabilitare nepomuk e l'altro?
<broc93> (che poi non ho ancora capito a cosa servano)
<sacarde_> credo di si.... li trovi nel pannello di controllo
<broc93> ok, allora reinstallo kubuntu e li disattivo :D
<john__> Ciao a tutti ragazzi, potete darmi una mano??.. ho provato a installare tor per firefox su ubuntu 12.04 seguendo una guida sul web ma poi me ne sn pentito e ho provato a eliminarlo dal software center.. ma a quanto pare ancora c'è... e alcune delle impostazioni che ho messo (seguendo la guida) adesso mi impediscono di aprire qualsiasi pagina con firefox
<john__> cosa faccio?
<broc93> john__: non c'è bisogno che ripeti la domanda, se qualcuno sa risponderti ti risponderà ;)
<broc93> john__: non puoi fare il processo inverso e togliere le impostazioni di firefox che hai messo?
<john__> Si scusa, è la prima volta che vengo qui :) cmq.. sai seguendo una guida non mi ricordo cosa ho fatto.. e dove ho cliccato.. pensavo solo ad un modo per eliminare torbutton (o tor) e se questo non bastasse per farmi aprire le pagine ad un modo per ripristinare ai valori iniziali firefox... ma SENZA PERDERE I PREFERITI E GLI ADDON
<john__> c'è???
<broc93> john__: non so come hai installato tor... se hai installato dei pacchetti basta rimuovere quelli... per i preferiti, basta esportarli, e al massimo disinstalli e reinstalli firefox. Io però riprenderei la guida e farei il processo inverso :)
<john__> ti posso dire che ho fatto tutto da terminale.. e che forse la guida riesco a ripescarla nella cronologia... l'unica cosa è.. cosa intendi per il processo inverso??... aprire il terminale e immettere i comandi della guida al contrario??.. scusa sn poco pratico
<john__> :D
<apco_ita> per insatllare ubuntu su un HDD tutto partizionato per WIN lo devo riformattare specificatamente per Ubuntu ?
<broc93> john__: se hai installato dei pacchetti, li rimuovi... e le impostazioni di firefox le togli allo stesso modo di come le hai messe :) no, non immettere i comandi al contrario :D
<broc93> apco_ita: intendi che l'intero hard disk è dedicato a windows?
<apco_ita> si
<john__> capito.. faccio la prova.. nel frattempo grazie miille
<john__> ;)
<broc93> apco_ita: allora puoi ridimensionare la partizione, se hai abbastanza spazio libero, usando gparted o programmi simili.
<apco_ita> quando parto con l'installazione da USB l'errore reso è Badbox
<broc93> apco_ita: l'installazione di cosa, scusa?
<apco_ita> ubuntu
<broc93> apco_ita: ma non ho capito.... tu vuoi tenere sia windows che ubuntu o solo ubuntu?
<apco_ita> no voglio solo ubuntu su quell'HDD
<broc93> apco_ita: allora la formattazione in ext4 la fa già il programma di installazione di ubuntu
<apco_ita> lo credevo anche io ma quando parto dopo un po l'errore reso è Badbox
<apco_ita> significa che l'HDD non è buono ?
<broc93> apco_ita: quando ti dà quell'errore?
<apco_ita> dopo pochi secondi di avvio del programma di installazione
<apco_ita> 20/30 secondi
<broc93> apco_ita: uhm, dice solo "Badbox"?
<broc93> (non ho idea di cosa voglia dire :D)
<apco_ita> scusa ma da windows lo posso formattare per ubuntu ?
<apco_ita> quell'HDD
<broc93> no apco_ita , e la formattazione non c'entra.
<apco_ita> forse perche l'HDD è da 200GB ?
<apco_ita> troppo grosso
<broc93> apco_ita: anche questo non c'entra... io ho 1TB.
<broc93> apco_ita: riesci a lanciare Ubuntu da LiveUsb?
<apco_ita> quando da' l'errore mi va su una riga di comando, e io i comandi linux non li conosco tanto bene
<broc93> riesci a lanciarlo da liveusb?
<apco_ita> digito help e mi da una lista ma non conoscendo linux non so quale comando è per partizionare o creare una partizione
<broc93> apco_ita: la formattazione non c'entra. mi rispondi?
<apco_ita> ma il partizionamento si dovrebbe entrarci
<apco_ita> non so come si fa a far partire LiveUsb
<broc93> apco_ita: riesci ad avviarlo in liveusb?
<broc93> quando avvii il sistema da usb, al posto che scegliere "installa ubuntu" scegli "prova ubuntu"
<apco_ita> quando parte l'installazione ci sono solo 2 scelte una è installazione di default e l'altra non è prova ubuntu
<apco_ita> dopo 10 secondi di cuntdown parte l'installazione e poi si ferma come detto gia
<apco_ita> ora vado a fare delle prove se mi riesce lanciare prova ubuntu cosa devo fare poi ?
<broc93> apco_ita: nulla, vedere se così funziona... altrimenti prova a riscaricarlo, magari il file è corrotto. senza altri dettagli non posso dirti di più
<broc93> sicuro, non è questione di hard disk :)
<apco_ita> ok grazie provo a scaricare una altra volta .... grazie
<apco_ita> ciao
<mibofra> Ciao a tutti :D .
<mibofra> di che si parla oggi :D ?
<|gonzo|> ciao
<pas_> ciao a tutti .. io ho una partizione che avevo segnato come home
<pas_> ora ho aggiornato il sistema operativo e non me la riconosce
<pas_> come faccio per indicarla come home?
<mibofra> ciao, devi modificare /etc/fstab
<mibofra> n° partizione ?
<pas_> dovrebbe essere la 6
<pas_> sda6
<mibofra> metti in /etc/fstab in fondo al file : "/dev/sda6 /home ext4 0 1" quello scritto tra le virgolette, devi editare il file con i permessi di root
<mibofra> :D
<pas_> si con nano
<pas_> senti e una cosa ...
<pas_> ho un'altra partizione e ogni volta che la apro mi fa inserire la password
<mibofra> sarà criptografata
<pas_> no c'è win
<mibofra> anzi, sicuro
<pas_> ora devo riavviare giusto
<mibofra> la partizione di win può essere criptografata
<mibofra> si
<mibofra> che versione di win hai
<pas_> non lo è
<mibofra> ?
<pas_> asp riavvio
<pas_> cmq mi chiede la password di sistema
<mibofra> ma è sullo stesso pc o condivisa con samba :D ?
<nannes> E' solo per la gestione del portachiavi. Modifica quello pas_, e pure i permessi del tuo utente
<mibofra> scusa pas, perché hai associato la password alla partizione :D ? Infatti mi sembrava strano :D .
<mibofra> nannes: una volta cambiata la password nel portachiavi che sia uguale a quella dell'utente, non la chiede più (almeno a me ) .
<nannes> mibofra: Non l'ha fatto lui. E' un settaggio di default.
<mibofra> si
<mibofra> *sinceramente
<mibofra> con me non l'ho ha fatto :D .
<mibofra> se non co la 10.04
<mibofra> dopo di che basta :D .
<mibofra> sarò l'unico :D ?
<Fetentone> pas_ com'è andata con l'installazione di lubuntu?
<pas_> fetentone ora ci provo sono dovuto uscire
<pas_> cmq ora ho un problema
<nannes> pas_: Come mai stai reinstallando?
<pas_> hola quanta gente che mi conosce
<pas_> nannes .. allora alla fine
<nannes> per forza te l'avevo fatto installare io lubuntu :P
<pas_> mi fa vedere lo schermo nero
<pas_> non mi carica l'interfaccia grafica
<nannes> pas_: basta usare il nomodeset
<pas_> cioè?
<nannes> Ora che hai fatto? hai già reinstallato?
<pas_> no
<pas_> asp mi trasferisco vicino al computer
<pas_> ora rientro
<mibofra> nomodoset è un opzione di avvio del kernel
<mibofra> ok, ti aspettiamo in postazione :D .
<nannes> si tratta di un parametro del kernel che, se abilitato, restituisce la gestione della modalità video al BIOS (visto che nei kernel recenti viene integrata nel kernel stesso)
<nannes> ovviamente parlo solo del   boot-process while
<mibofra> siccome la gestione del video in kernel da alcuni pc non è supportata, si usa appunto nomodoset
<mibofra> pas_ : devo dedurre che quindi hai ubuntu, win e lubuntu :D .
<pas_> rieccomi
<pas_> allora accendo il pc
<mibofra> ok
<pas_> e va su tty1
<mapreri> nannes: verso l'una e mezza sono arrivati 3 miei messaggio (tra cui uno rivolto a te..)?
<nannes> pas_: quando arrivi al grub bloccalo
<pas_> ok
<nannes> mapreri: In questo chan, oggi?  no..
<pas_> sono sul grub
<pas_> premo c ?
<nannes> Premi E per editare la stringa di boot
<nannes> o forse era C ? XD
<mapreri> nannes: umh.. deve essermi saltata la connessione, però ci ha messo 20 minuti per cadere -.- vabbe, thx :)
<mapreri> nannes: e
<mibofra> e di edit
<mapreri> *"e" era il tasto giusto :D
<pas_> e per il grub
<mapreri> mibofra: la c di cos'è? "command line"?
<nannes> pas_: Vedi avevo ragione io! :P
<mibofra> deve aggiungere "nomodoset" ai parametri di avvio del grub,no ?
<pas_> ok poi
<mapreri> mibofra:  yep
<mibofra> c di command line , si
<nannes> pas_: vai dove c'è scritto quiet splash
<mapreri> pas_: la riga inizia con "linux"
<pas_> non cè
<mapreri> e finisce con "quiet splash"
<mibofra> ci deve essere
<pas_> sok
<nannes> pas_: Ho capito, facciam prima così: fai il boot in tty0
<mibofra> quando hai selezionato un kernel (linux) con grub, premi e
<nannes> o tty1 è uguale XD
<pas_> ok
<mapreri> linux /boot/vmlinux-3.<ecc> root=UUID=xxxx-xxx<ecc> queit splash nomodeset
<nannes> pas_:   sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<pas_> uno alla volta :-)
<mibofra> nannes : ero sicuro che glielo avresti fatto fare :D
<mapreri> nannes: maddai! nomodeset è fatto per essere temporaneo :)
<mibofra> pas_ segui il consiglio di nannes :D .
<nannes> mapreri: Non è vero, spesso è da tenere sempre.
<nannes> Come in questo casssso
<pas_> non ho nano
<mibofra> poi aperto /etc/default/grub
<mapreri> nannes: ma che scheda video ha??
<mibofra> usa vi invece di nano :D .
<mibofra> pas_ ok ?
<mibofra> oppure
<mibofra> se sei connesso
<mibofra> prima dai
<mibofra> sudo apt-get install nano
<pas_> ok aperto+
<mibofra> anche se di solito c'è
<mapreri> orpo... vi... ce la farà? :D
<nannes> che casino, fate i bravi XD
<pas_> va bene vi
<mibofra> la vedi la riga GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<mapreri> pas_: lo sai usare?
<mibofra> ?
<mibofra> lo aiuto io :D .
<nannes> pas_: va bene nano. Cerca la riga   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<pas_> devo solo scrivere e basta
<mibofra> dice che non ha nano :D .
<mibofra> la vedi la riga pas_
<pas_> nannes non ho nano ... lo installo?
<mibofra> ?
<nannes> pas_: un editor qualsiasi.
<mibofra> pas_
<mibofra> se sei connesso lo installi
<nannes> !enter | mibofra
<ubot-it> mibofra: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<pas_> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<pas_> c'è scritto quiet splash
<mibofra> scusate, non ci avevo fatto caso :D .
<nannes> pas_: bene. Sempre dentro le virgolette, aggiungi  anche     nomodeset
<nannes> (ovviamente lascia uno spazio dopo splash)
<mibofra> alla fine prima di quiet e splash
<mibofra> nannes, tu lo metti dopo splash ?
<mibofra> *metteresti
<nannes> mibofra: Non cambia nulla.
<mapreri> mibofra: è indifferente. il kernel processa tutte le opzioni indifferentemente
<mibofra> lo sò , mi sembra però più pulito :D .
<pas_> non mi scrive
<mibofra> pas_ usi vi :D ?
<pas_> si non ho nano
<pas_> cmq non sono collegato mi dice di inserire il cd rom
<mapreri> lol
<mapreri> pas_: premi "i"
<pas_> i da dove?
<mapreri> da lì premi "i", entri in modalità di immissione
<pas_> un momento
<mapreri> ti sposti con le frecce e scrivi.
<nannes> Come fai a non avere nano se c'è di default? installalo. E usa nano:    sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<pas_> che riavvio
<mapreri> riavvi???
<pas_> non c'è istallato
<pas_> ne nano ne gedit
<mapreri> a sto punto mettiamolo al grub e basta! :/
<nannes> Mamma mia un casino per editare un cavolino di file
<pas_> riecchime
<nannes> pas_: E installalo allora!!!!! Cosa riavvii a fare???
<doom_> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<mapreri> -.-'' \./
<doom_> !ubuntu
<ubot-it> Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<mapreri> doom_: con ubot-it puoi conversare anche in query
<pas_> nano command not foud
<pas_> found
<mibofra> pas_ fai così :D , quando ti loggi in tty , dai "sudo apt-get install nano" .
<nannes> E' mezz'ora che glielo dico
<pas_> non sono collegato
<pas_> mi dice di inserire il cd-rom
<pas_> e li mi si impalla
<mibofra> e poi "sudo nano /etc/default/grub" .
<nannes> pas_: Ma che cosa hai combinato?? Nano c'è sempre ..
<nannes> Tu l'hai installato a modo tuo
<nannes> Chissà che diavolerie hai combinato XD
<pas_> nannes
<mibofra> facciamo prima con il controllo remoto :D .
<pas_> ho messo l'alternate come detto te
<nannes> pas_: L'alternate va benissimo infatti!!!
<pas_> :-)
<mapreri> pas_: anche se lo installi con laa mini.iso c'è nano!
<mibofra> normalmente
<pas_> ok ...
<nannes> pas_: Collegalo a internet. Attaccagli un cavo LAN.
<pas_> ma non c'è
<mapreri> mibofra: a meno che uno non lo tolga volontariamente...
<pas_> il cavo lan è attaccato
<nannes> pas_: Allora perchè dici che non c'è rete?
<mapreri> pas_: hai un router col dhcp?
<mibofra> infatti dicevo in condizioni normali :D .
<pas_> ho fastweb
<pas_> e va diretto su internet
<nannes> pas_: scrivi   ping -c5 google.it
<mapreri> pas_: dagli ifconfig etho up
<mibofra> pas_ : ma che pc è ? (desktop, portatile ... )
<mapreri> desktop
<pas_> desktop
<mapreri> mibofra: ormai è un tipo noto pas_
<pas_> ha ha ha ipcongig .. comendo sconosciuto
<pas_> ha hah a
<mapreri> con sudo :)
 * nannes non sa se ridere o piangere
<pas_> si anche sudando
<mibofra> ma collegato un cavo ethernet, networkmanager non dovrebbe fare il suo sporco lavoro :D ?
 * mapreri porge un fazzoletto a nannes :)
<mapreri> mibofra: io non ho simpatia per nm, nonostante lo uso, da console non riesco a capirlo, quindi lo bypasso...
<pas_> pas inizia a prendere il computer per buttarlo del 7° piano
<pas_> èprima deve salire a l 7° piano
<mibofra> da consolle c'è cnetworkmanager
<nannes> pas_: E' più sempllice se ti butti tu ;)
<mapreri> nannes: :D
<pas_> non è colpa mia :-) ha hah
<mapreri> pas_: dimmi dove lo butti :P
<mibofra> raga, un minuto di calma per riordinare le idee :D .
<pas_> cmq
<pas_> ricapitoliamo
<mibofra> pas_ cosa hai fatto in ordine , please :D .
<pas_> io su internet ho trovato delle guide
<nannes> no, niente ricapitolare. Devi ASCOLTARE
<mapreri> FloodBotIt1: zittisci tutti per un minuto di raccoglimento :)
<pas_> mi dice di avviare lightdm
<pas_> non conosce lightdm
<pas_> non conosce ... un bel pò di cose
<pas_> io sono quì ascolto
<nannes> ping -c5 google.it
<mibofra> se dai "sudo service lightdm start" :D?
<mibofra> facciamo prima da remoto, ve lo detto :D .
<mapreri> mibofra: facciamo una cosa funzionale: restiamo qui ad osservare nannes e pas_ senza intervenire :)
<pas_> ok ping andato con successo
<mibofra> magari con ssh
<nannes> mibofra: Ma che diavolerie dici, se neanche è partito X !! cos'è ti fai dare la password di root per ssh? madaiiii
<nannes> facciamo i seri
<mapreri> mibofra: è ditro una nat, a meno che non vuoi fargli fare un reverse....
<nannes> pas_: Bene, ora:   sudo apt-get install nano
<mapreri> nannes: ubuntu di default non ha root attivo :P
<pas_> se lo faccio
<pas_> me lo prende dal cd-rom
<mibofra> nannes: infatti scherzavo :D .
<nannes> mapreri: Hai scoperto l'America. Ovvio che intendevo accesso root
<mapreri> pas_: sudo apt-get update
<nannes> pas_: E togli quel cavolo di cdrom allora
<pas_> fatto e ho fatto anche distr-update
<pas_> e sembra che è tutto assposto
<pas_> no .. lui vuole che lo metta il cd-rom
<pas_> e se gli metto il cd-rom con cui l'ho installato
<mibofra> perché lo devi togliere dai sorgenti :D .
<nannes> Chi ti ha detto di fare distr-update? Hai già la 12.04 !!! Oh qui stiamo diventando pazzi
<pas_> non lo riconosce e mi continua a dire di interirlo
<mibofra> devi togliere il cd da /etc/apt/sources.list :D .
<nannes> Non serve toglierlo, se ci sono i repo di rete puoi pure lasciarlo il cd
<pas_> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=504094
<pas_> questa guida
<nannes> Qui ci vuole un bel mod che modera le cose.. cosi non si conclude nulla.
<mibofra> solitamente alla fine se il cd è nei sorgenti, chiede di usarlo :D .
<mapreri> pas_: `sudo apt-get update;echo $?` eposta qui l'ultimo numero che esce, senza fare altro!
<mapreri> nannes: lol
<nannes> jester- ci sei?
<mibofra> c'è
<mapreri> mibofra: era un ping quello di nannes :)
<mibofra> :D
<mapreri> anche perchè è away
<mibofra> non ci ho fatto caso
<pas_> 20120423.1
<nannes> enzotib: ci sei?
<nannes> K99Brain ?
<pas_> chiami i mastini :-)
<nannes> Tutti al mare..... :D   Meglio se ci vado anch'io, vah
<pas_> no nannes .. non andate
<mibofra> Allora pas_ : il ping funziona , giusto ;) ?
<pas_> si
<mapreri> nannes: lol pensavo che anche tu fossi un op... :P
<mibofra> però se usi "sudo apt-get install nano" ...
<mibofra> ...ti chiede il cd , giusto :D ?
<nannes> mapreri: Se lo fossi, in un caso come questo........ non hai idea della pulizia che avrei fatto... ihihihi
<pas_> giusto
<pas_> e poi sono costretto a riavviarlo
<mibofra> allora, raga, se lo lasciate un attimo nelle mie mani :D .
<pas_> perchè non si toglie la scritta
<nannes> mibofra: tutto tuo.. sposatelo pure, se ti và
<mibofra> ok
<nannes> te lo regaliamo con piacere
<nannes> se vai pure in PV è ancora meglio
<mibofra> pas_ allora, riavvia
<nannes> XD
<pas_> si ma un matrimonio alla volta
<mapreri> pas_: bastava un ctrl+c....
<mibofra> dopo il riavvio ti dico cosa fare :D .
<mapreri> nannes: ma che exit code è 20120423.1??? cosa mi avrà postato secondo te?
<pas_> ok
<pas_> io sono pronto
<pas_> control c funziona
<mibofra> pas_ sei loggato in tty ?
<pas_> io quando faccio
<pas_> si con tty1
<mibofra> ok , aspetta un attimo :D .
<nannes> mapreri: Mi sembra una data quella. 2012 / 04 / 23
<mibofra> dai "cd /var/cache/apt/archives/"
<pas_> quando io ho inviato il comando dell' echo
<pas_> lui continua a prenderlo dal cd-rom
<mapreri> nannes: appunto! gli exit code poi sono interi...
<mibofra> poi "wget http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu//pool/main/n/nano/nano_2.2.6-1_i386.deb"
<mibofra> dopo di che dai nuovamente "sudo apt-get install nano" .
<mibofra> ci sei pas_ ?
<pas_> una cosa un pò più lunga non c'era
<mapreri> mibofra: dpkg -i... non te ne fai niente altrimenti...
<mibofra> maperi: se c'è un pacchetto in /var/cache/apt/archives , apt usa quello :D .
<mibofra> gli sto facendo scaricare a mano i pacchetti lì
<mibofra> cosa che dovrebbe fare apt
<mapreri> ah, hai fatto prima cd... right..
<pas_> wget non esiste
<mapreri> :O
<mapreri> reinstalla, prego -.-''
 * mapreri deve stccare
<mibofra> é un sistema disastrato ?
<mibofra> neanche wget c'è ?
<nannes> è il proprietario che è disastr... uhm no! :P
<pas_> non c'è nulla e non so perchè
<pas_> annes non è colpa mia :-(
 * mapreri saluta tutti a stasera...
<nannes> pas_: reinstalla
<pas_> maprei
<pas_> ora lo faccio con te accanto
<mibofra> se invece di wget usi /usr/bin/wget ?
<pas_> lubuntu alternate
<mibofra> ciao maperi :D .
<mapreri> non ha senso, ma ciao
<nannes> pas_: Lubuntu alternate va benissimo. L'ho instalalta pure ieri. Sei tu il problema, perchè fai di testa tua e segui 398432078 forum che dicono scemenze, e alla fine il sistema.-... BOOM!" non serve più a nulla
<pas_> anche io sul mio fisso e sul mio portatile
<pas_> ho messo come main :-)
<pas_> nannes :-) stò usando lubuntu sui miei computer da una settimana :-)
<pas_> cmq reunstallo
<mibofra> per non avere nano e wget, hai dato "sudo apt-get purge tutto" :D :D ?
<mibofra> anzi all
<pas_> all'inizio sulla schermata di installazione
<pas_> devo fare f6 e spuntare qualcosa
<mibofra> devi spuntare nomodoset :D .
<pas_> ok solo quello
<mibofra> perfetto :D
<pas_> sto ristallando
<pas_> nomodeset che significa?
<nannes> è un vaccino contro i parassiti che gli mandi, pas_
<mibofra> hai letto il log di irc sopra , o non c'eri ?
<nannes> te l'ho giò scritto cos'èèèèèèè
<mibofra> appunto, ma forse non c'era :D .
<pas_> :-) non ti arrabbiARE NANNES
<InABetterWorld> qualcuno sa come aggiornare il firmware di un hdd ?
<mibofra> mi sembra peggio di me quando ero alle prese con la swap criptata :D .
<InABetterWorld> o comunque mi può linkare una pagina in cui è scritto abbastanza chiaro?
<mibofra> a che ti serve aggiornare il firmware dell'hdd ?
<InABetterWorld> praticamente l'hdd funzionava ma ora non lo vede più ne wqindows ne ubuntu ne il bios e stamattina un utente mi ha detto che maxtor e seagate hanno un bug risolvible aggiornando il firmware
<InABetterWorld> il mio hdd e un maxtor diamondmax 21
<mibofra> ma ha spesso di funzionare di botto :D ? Così ?
<InABetterWorld> ho già cambiato la scheda dell'hdd con una nuova comprata ma il risultato e lo stesso (ps la cheda e la stessa di quella che montava)
<InABetterWorld> si diciamo di si all'inizio scompariva e riappariva, poi invece non si potyeva leggerne il contenuto e poi ha smesso di funzionare del tutto
<mibofra> ma dico ha spesso di funzionare di botto, e gli OS sono sempre quelli :D ?
<InABetterWorld> praticamente mi rallenta persino la schermata del bios
<mibofra> non vorrei stesse andando la scheda madre invece, senza HD  con una live va :D ?
<HoldenC> InABetterWorld, sul sito del produttore dovresti trovare sia l'aggiornamento che le istruzioni. comunque mi sa piu' di problema hardware da quello che dici
<InABetterWorld> si ho provato a leggere con quegli os ma adesso neanche il bios lo vede più
<HoldenC> InABetterWorld, inoltre prova a cambiare cavo
<InABetterWorld> cambio cavo già fatto
<mibofra> 1) Su un altro pc lo legge :D ? 2)Da live lo legge ? 3)Rallenta da live senza HD ?
<HoldenC> InABetterWorld, e' in garanzia?
<InABetterWorld> anche provato a cambiare i jumper sulle due modalità sata scc rps
<InABetterWorld> no magari lo fosse
<InABetterWorld> in garanzia
<InABetterWorld> la live non rallenta, su altro pc stesso risultato sia da bios che so
<InABetterWorld> l'hdd ha un difewtto di fabbrica ma sulla scheda che ho cambiato con una riparata per farlo funzionare
<InABetterWorld> cioè una scheda modificata in modo da funzionare
<mibofra> no, dico se l'HD su un altro pc viene letto :D .
<InABetterWorld> no appunto diceva su altro pc ha stesso effetto sia su bios che su ubi che sun win lo scritto piu su
<InABetterWorld> sto cercando nel sito del produttore come mi ha detto HoldenC
<mibofra> mi pare strano sto problema, ma ti auguro lo stesso buona fortuna :D .
<InABetterWorld> ho trovato un manuale ma non trova firmware
<InABetterWorld> lo so infatti hai ragione e proprio strano infatti non chattavo qui se non lo era non ho mai avuto problemi simili
<InABetterWorld> grazie dell'augurio XD XD
<pas_> torno tra poco non cambiate canale
<mibofra> non preoccuparti, io sono sempre qui :D .
<pas_> non devo uscire adesso -,.--------------------------------------9
<pas_> :-)
<InABetterWorld> trovato solo un manuale, e sul sito del produttore, di firmware sembra non esserci il mio (in effetti la maxtor e stata assorbita da seagate)
<pas_> allora
<pas_> ecco il problema
<mibofra> vedi segate :D .
<pas_> passo dell'installazione non riuscito
<pas_> selezione e installazione del software
<pas_> capito mibofra  e nannes
<mibofra> quando installi sei connesso :D ?
<pas_> si
<pas_> che faccio
<mibofra> e la rete la configuri bene ?
<pas_> posso premere solo continua
<pas_> .... io non configuro niente
<pas_> fa tutto da solo e riconosce tutto lui
<pas_> io ho inserito solo il nome utente e password
<pas_> poi è andato tutto da solo
<mibofra> se ne andrà in automatico come rete, ma quale tariffa fastweb hai ?
<pas_> cmq obbligatotio premere continua
<mibofra> continua :D .
<pas_> mio non è un problema di rete :-)
<pas_> ha dato lo stesso problema anche senza la rete attaccat
<mibofra> diciamo che ho un idea, quale piano tariffario hai ?
<pas_> ora lo riprovo a installare
<pas_> esistono piani tariffari con fastweb?
<mibofra> hai controllato il checksum ?
<pas_> metto nessun aggiornamento automatico?
<pas_> installare automaticamente gli aggiornamenti o
<mibofra> si mi pare di si, esistono piani tariffari diversi :D .
<pas_> gestire il sistema con landscape
<pas_> mio ho il piano
<pas_> puoi scaricare il mondo :-)
<mibofra> lanc
<mibofra> *landscape ? no
<pas_> metto installare gli aggiornamenti?
<pas_> o nessuno
<pas_> ?
<mibofra> no, a questo punto prova così
<pas_> ma nannes ora non c'è visto che dice che è colpa mia
<mibofra> :D , un'altra cosa, ma se scarichi la versione desktop e usi nomodoset , non ce la faresti ?
<pas_> ???? versione desktop ?
<pas_> versione desktop di cosa ?
<pas_> ho già messo nomodoset
<mibofra> non stai usando l'alternate di lubuntu ?
<pas_> certo
<pas_> ormai ho quasi finito ? ..
<mibofra> sua la versione desktop (quella normale) di lubuntu sempre con nomodoset :D .
<mibofra> *usa
<pas_> poi ci riprovo
<mibofra> se hai quasi finito, vediamo come va a finire :D .
<pas_> ora finisco questa non mi và di buttare 40 minuti
<pas_> ripeto
<pas_> metto "nessun aggiornamento automatico " o installare automaticamente gli aggiornamenti di sicurzza?"
<pas_> sono sempre fermo lì
<pas_> da 10 minuti
<pas_> vabbè metto nessun aggioramento
<mibofra> nessun aggiornamento, ok , scusa , adesso ti starò più a presso :D .
<pas_> :-)
<pas_> ora sta scaricando 867 file
<InABetterWorld> posso aggiornare il firmware se ne win ne ubi ne bios lo vede?? qualcuno ha mai aggiornato un hdd firmware ?
<mibofra> scusa una curiosità, nannes ti ha consigliato di usare lubuntu perché avevi poca ram :D ?
<pas_> si
<pas_> ne ha 512
<pas_> cmq ho abbandonato ubuntu per lubuntu
<mibofra> io si, ma se non riesci ad accedere al sistema, allora non puoi aggiornare con un tool di aggiornamento del firmware, sorry :D .
<pas_> io l'ho messo al mio portatile
<pas_> e al desktop
<pas_> questo è il computer di mio zio
<pas_> e mi stà facendo penare
<mibofra> pas_ potevi usare ubuntu con unity 2d o gnome vecchio stile :D .
<pas_> non lo prendeva unity
<pas_> scusa ubuntu
<pas_> io per i miei usavo già ubuntu gnome back
<pas_> ma devo dire che cmq il 12.04 l'ho trovato sempre troppo pesante
<pas_> torno tra 10 minuti
<mibofra> c'è anche xubuntu
<mibofra> ok ci sentiamo :D .
<PreppyRock> ciao. cerco indicazioni per recuperare i files che dovrebbero trovarsi sotto desktop -> gnome -> shell -> windows individuabili con gconf-editor
<Red-XIII> ciao ragazzuoli
<pas_> rieccomi
<mibofra> ok
<pas_> si è ribbloccato
<Red-XIII> sono totalmente bloccato con questo errore... http://pastebin.com/Zh2VJhUG
<pas_> ma se stacco il cavo di rete
<mibofra> pas_ scarica xubuntu , preppyrock, ti puoi spiegare meglio :D ? Red : devi installare il jdk
<Red-XIII> mibofra, ... solo che quando lo vado ad installare mi da anche quel problema
<pas_> vediamo di installare lubuntu
<pas_> :-)
<pas_> nannes mi ha abbandonato
<mibofra> disinstalla quel pacchetto con dpkg e poi rimetticelo, pas_ xubuntu funziona su 512 mb di ram
<Cristian> !olazze!
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'olazze!'
<InABetterWorld> se mando l'hdd alla seagate per recuperare i dati apparte il fatto che costa, cambiano anche l'hdd, cioè come fanno poi a darmi i dati?
<pas_> la seagate ti fa recupero dati?
<mibofra> ti fanno pagare un sacco di soldi le ditte di recupero specializzate :D .
<pas_> ma hai provato a metterlo in un altro
<pas_> supporto per cd
<InABetterWorld> sul sito c'è un link dove dice che li recuperano ma voi sapete forse come me li ridanno ? con un altro hdd?
<mibofra> ti daranno un altro hdd e i dati recuperati, e poi ti chiederanno un sacco di soldi :D
<InABetterWorld> è un hdd sata ha i cavi singoli non c'è ne mster ne slave credo tu abbia ide visto che hai solo 512 mb ram
<mibofra> vedi se riesci a montarlo su un altro pc :D , così ti aiuto io a recuperarli :D .
<InABetterWorld> lo so che chiedono un bel casino di soldi :: ) :: )
<Aizram> sudo dpkg-configure --a prova così Red-XIII
<Red-XIII> non va
<Aizram> spe sudo dpkg -config --a * Red-XIII .
<Aizram> l'ho scritto male
<InABetterWorld> già montato ma su nessuno dei due pc non lo vede ne da win ne da ubuntu ne dal bios
<Red-XIII> petta
<Red-XIII> opzione -o sconosciuta... -.-° io fra poco piallo!!!
<InABetterWorld> accesso negato errore irrevirsibilissimo insomma cioe nessun pc e bioc lo vede è diventato un fantasma almeno per due pc con schede madri e bios diversi
<Aizram> a non o
<Aizram> ovviamente senza *
<Aizram> sudo dpkg -config --a
<Red-XIII> eh
<mibofra> forse vuoi dire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" ?
<mibofra> mi sa che è la stessa cosa :D .
<Red-XIII> grazie mibofra ... grazie Aizram
<pas_> si è bloccato di nuovo
<mibofra> pas_ che fine hai fatto ? allora scarichi xubuntu :D ?
<pas_> ora ho staccato il cavo
<mibofra> *xbuntu
<pas_> stò scaricando xubuntu .. ma voglio lubuntu
<Aizram> mibofra, :D allora l'avevo scritto giusto la prima volta :P
<Red-XIII> mi rida lo stesso errore... -.-°
<mibofra> UN ATTIMO DI PAZIENZA :D .
<Red-XIII> figurati
<mibofra> pas_ scarica xubuntu e se va in installazione, lo facciamo diventare lubuntu :D .
<pas_> ma può essere che c'è qualche pacchetto rovinato
<pas_> nel cd e non me lo fa finire di installare
<Cristian> raggazzi scusate ubuntu one mi da questo errore
<pas_> :-)
<Cristian> WebClientError
<Cristian> u'Error downloading https://one.ubuntu.com/api/account/ - server replied: BAD REQUEST'
<Cristian> u'Invalid consumer.'
<pas_> lo so
<FloodBotIt1> Cristian: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<mibofra> Red-XII , usa "sudo dpkg --force-all -r oracle-java7-installer
<mibofra> Cristian , ti sei registrato :D ? Ragazzi: volete mandarmi il cervello in pappa :D ?
<Cristian> mibofra, certo
<mibofra> :D :D
<mibofra> allora, hai usato l'ubuntu sso per l'accesso al client ubuntu one ?
<mibofra> cioè apri ubuntu one per il primo avvio e ti registri da lì, oppure accedi :D .
<Cristian> si
<Cristian> sono loggato su ubuntu.com
<mibofra> e riesci a loggarti anche sul client ?
<Cristian> non so
<mibofra> pas_ dimmi quando hai finito di scaricare xubuntu
<Cristian> nel sesnso apro da pc ubuntu one
<mibofra> *xbuntu
<Cristian> sopo mi da errore
<mibofra> *xubuntu
<Cristian> nulla
<mibofra> hai mai usato ubuntu one prima ?
<Cristian> se chiedo supporto online
<Cristian> mi da invalid consumer
<Cristian> no
<Cristian> mai usato
<mibofra> forse con un riavvio risolvi, nel caso cancelliamo i dati di configurazione di ubuntu one sul pc e pace fatta :D .
<Cristian> ok
<polinux_-_> Ciao ragazzi
<polinux_-_> per favore qualcuno mi sa dire fino a quando il supporto di ubuntu 10.04 sarà valido?
<mibofra> mi pare che finirà quest'anno :D .
<polinux_-_> Grazie mibofra
<mibofra> prego
<polinux_-_> Sto cercando nel sito uffiace, ma niente...
<Aizram> se è lts dura 3 ani
<Aizram> anni
<Aizram> *
<mibofra> in realtà recentemente il supporto alle lts desktop si è esteso a 5 anni (prima 3) quindi se consideriamo 3, quest'anno finisce :D .
<giordano> salve ragazzi/e vorrei trasformare il mio xubuntu 12.04 nella videata di windows in  modo da sbalordire i miei colleghi che se resti iniziano ad avvicinarsi e a fare sempre più domande, grazie
<mibofra> Aizram, dalla 12.04 il supporto lts alla versione desktop è di 5 anni come quella server, vedi su ubuntu.com
<Aizram> O.o
<Aizram> ma quella è la 10.04
<Aizram> quindi 3 anni
<mibofra> girodano in che senso ?
<mibofra> appunto Aizram, infatti poi ho aggiustato il tiro ;) .
<Aizram> :D
<polinux_-_> Adesso lo installo (ubuntu10.04) Grazie a tutti, ciaooo...
<mibofra> :D .
<giordano> siccome hanno già installato xubuntu piace ma, trovandosi in un ambiente nuovo mi chiedono di poterlo rendere simile a windows xp o seven
<sacarde> jeremy01
<mibofra> c'è un tema per renderlo simile ad xp, veniva usato su xubuntu su gli acer, ma non sarebbe più xubunut, che si accontentino di win allora :D .
<Red-XIII> ecchime
<mibofra> com'è andata :D ?
<Red-XIII> a schifio
<Red-XIII> :)
<mibofra> cioè :D ?
<Red-XIII> sempre lì sono... devo togliere tutti i pacchetti di java!? e poi non mi va l'ADB....
<Red-XIII> sempre quel codice di errore
<mapreri> mibofra: allora? comm'è andata? :D
<mibofra> installeremo xubuntu :D
<mibofra> l'hai dato il comando con dpkg :D ?
<mapreri> mibofra: come? rimandato?
<mapreri> :/
<Red-XIII> si
<giordano> no, vedi anche io la pensavo in questo modo, ma tu mettiti nei panni di persone di una certa età che nati con windows si trovano cosi in maniera brusca una nuova videata grafica semplice come quella di xubuntu anche se semplice valida la scartano perché non c'è poi nessuno a dirli come si devono muovere, loro si sono interessati a linux perché ci sono io che gli faccio vedere come funziona.
<mibofra> no, ma l'installazione con lubuntu non ne vuole sapere, se xubuntu va, ci mettiamo sopra lxde ed amen :D .
<mibofra> sta scaricando la iso :D .
<mapreri> non ha senso.... a sto punto fagli scaricare la mini.iso -.-
<Red-XIII> anche autoremove, come mi suggerisce apt-get
<mibofra> kde è ancora più semplice allora :D .
<mibofra> mapreri, è un tentativo, sperando che vada :D .
<mapreri> mibofra: non sono abituato a perderci giornate a tentativi -.-
<mibofra> Red: hai usato l'opzione force :D ?
<mibofra> io si :D .
<Red-XIII> no
<mibofra> l'importante e che riesca a fare quello che devo :D .
<Red-XIII> come la uso l'opzione force?!
<mibofra> Red usa :"sudo dpkg --force-all -r oracle-java7-installer"
<mibofra> ma te l'avevo già postato ;) .
<Red-XIII> anche con l'opzione force errore
<mibofra> sempre lo stesso :D ?
<Red-XIII> si
<mibofra> dimmi il nome del pacchetto dello jdk
<Red-XIII> oracle-java7-installer
<mapreri> immagino dipendenze problematiche..
<pas_> rieccomi
<mibofra> no, quello che ti richiede oracle-java7-installer
<mibofra> che hi fatto pas_ ?
<pas_> avevo gente a casa
<mibofra> no, dico xubuntu :D ?
<pas_> ora lo masterizzo
<mibofra> :D .
<mapreri> pas_: una chiavetta no?
<Red-XIII> credo sia questo qui --- > jdk-7u3-linux-i586.tar.gz
<pas_> seee è vecchio come pc
<mibofra> Red: lo cerco io il pacchetto ;) .
<mapreri> pas_: quando hai tempo vedi plop...
<mibofra> Red, dai "sudo apt-get install default-jdk defaul-jre openjdk7-* && sudo dpkg-reconfigure oracle-java7-installer"
<mibofra> pas_ una cosa, se non l'hai ancora masterizzato, vai lento con al scrittura :D .
<pas_> pop?
<pas_> plop?
<pas_> ha le usb 1.0
<mibofra> 1.0 ?
<pas_> e si
<pas_> che è plop
<mapreri> 1.0???? è un portatile del 1996? :/
<mapreri> s/portatile/computer/
<pas_> 2001
<pas_> no 2002 penso
<pas_> non lo so non è mio
<mibofra> raga, poi mi dovrò disconnettere, ma se c'è possibilità mi connetto dovunque sono, soli non vi lascio :D , nel caso c'è mapereri , no ?
<mibofra> però se posso mi riconnetterò, non ora , non mi sto disconnettendo ora :D
<pas_> ok
<pas_> ora provo con xubuntu
<mibofra> :D .
<pas_> dopo di che provo Frullatoruruntu
<mibofra> Red, che fine hai fatto :D ?
<mibofra> Dopo di che provi ubuntu 5.x :D .
<pas_> mi sa che si è impaiantata l'installazione di xubuntu
<mapreri> :/
<mapreri> pas_: 1.0 è uno standard che non è mai nato, praticamente, è 1.1 l'usb precedente al 1.0 :9
<mapreri> :)*
<mibofra> pas_ selezionato come per lubuntu nomodoset ?
<mapreri> pas_: se vuoi dire qualcosa a me, è meglio che metti il mio nick in giro.
<pas_> la prima volta che ho installato ubuntu era la 6.06
<mapreri> !tab | mibofra
<ubot-it> mibofra: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<pas_> ovvio
<mapreri> pas_: dai? la mia prima installazione di ubuntu è stata una 7.04, nonostante fossimo nel 2009...
<nannes> pas_: Quale Xubuntu, metti Lubuntu -.-
<pas_> ma ora tu ritorni
<nannes> Torno quando mi pare :)
<pas_> si è bloccata l'installazione
<pas_> se vai indietro leggi
<mibofra> può essere che l'hardware non sia più supportato ,  pas_ metti ubuntu 10.10 e vedi se va :D .
<pas_> per me è tutta colpa di nannes
<nannes> Letto .. Stavi usando la alternate quando si è bloccata?
<pas_> ora vi faccio una domanda da 1 milioni di dollari
<nannes> E a che punto dell'installazione c'è stato il blocco?
<pas_> si alternate
<mibofra> si, ogni tentativo di installazione fallisce :D .
<pas_> allora stava scaricando (suppongo dal cd) 827 file
<mibofra> aggiornamento pacchetti :D .
<pas_> si è bloccato intorno al 700
<mibofra> secondo me il pc non è più supportato, sorry :D .
<nannes> mibofra: certo che è supportato -.-
<pas_> non penso
<nannes> pas_: Quante volte hai provato? una sola?
<pas_> cmq ubuntu live funziona
<mibofra> nannes , è del 2001 o 2002 secondo pas_
<pas_> lubuntu live funziona
<nannes> ^^^
<pas_> 3-4 volte
<pas_> mo chiamo mio zio
<nannes> E si blocca sempre a 700 ?
<mibofra> provato ad installare dalla live :D ?
<pas_> mi diceva 2003 -2004
<mibofra> o meglio fatto partire l'installazione da lì :D ?
<pas_> si sempre li si bloccava
<pas_> riniziava da capo
<mibofra> mi domando se non ci sia qualche settore dell'hd dove va a copiare i file andato :D .
<nannes> pas_: Bisogna fare 2 check... uno del cd-rom, uno dell'hard disk
<pas_> asp proviamo con xubuntu
<pas_> cmq per il cd non c'è problema
<nannes> pas_: Inizia con il check del cd-rom ... quando bootta, invece di fare l'installazione vai su "Controlla difetti su Disco"
<pas_> posso mettere c rom esterno
<mibofra> quello del cd gliel'avevo chiesto , ma non mi ha dato risposta :D .
<mapreri> nannes: pas_ fossi io avrei installato in un altro computer e poi trasferito l'hd...
<nannes> pas_: Si vai! Metti cd rom esterno.
<pas_> asp
<nannes> E fai un check all'hard disk! Aspetta che ti do il link
<pas_> ora provando xubuntu
<pas_> il cd di lubuntu è fatto bene
<pas_> l'ho installato su 3 pc
<pas_> ora sto convertendo la famiglia da ubuntu a lubuntu
<nannes> Non c'entra, può essersi graffiato o avere polvere. Devi ricontrollare ADESSO
<pas_> ora proviamo con xbuntu
<pas_> sono a oltre della metà
<mibofra> dell'installazione :D ?
<pas_> ovvio
<pas_> sto arrivando anche quà al punto che deve installare il software
 * mapreri pensa che nannes oggi vada a dormire un po' scazzato... lol
<mibofra> sai, nel tempo dando assistenza per pc ad amici e non con telefono o chat , alla fine ovvio non era niente :D .
<nannes> Io? ma siamo matti mapreri? Oggi sto benisssssssimo
<pas_> ok installazione del software
<pas_> 3%
<mapreri> nannes: lol
<mibofra> incrociamo le dita :D .
<pas_> ce la possiamo fare
<mnemonik> ho notato che alla chiusura di ubuntu...sullo sfondo scuro... escono alcuni comandi... tra cui uno simile a questo:" WARNING **: Command line `dbus-launch --autolaunch=... --binary-syntax --close-stderr' exited with non-zero exit status 1: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed. ...che cosa significa?
<pas_> 14 %
<mibofra> significa che dbus è andato :D .
<pas_> significa che MORIREMO TUTTI
<pas_> :-)
<mibofra> qui è meglio dei reality show :D :D .
<mibofra> più reality di così :D .
<mnemonik> mibofra, ciao... buon pomeriggio... ah ah simpaticissimo! per riuscire a segnarmi quel caXXXXo di comando alla chiusura di ubuntu mi sono impazzito perché esce velocemente...
<mnemonik> pas_, ma noooo daiii ... la fine non è il 25 dicembre? calendario maya
<mibofra> lo, so :D , riesci ad andare in modalità di ripristino :D ?
<mibofra> pas_ invece tu a che punto sei :D ?
<mnemonik> mibofra, modalità di ripristino... l'ultima volta che ci sono andato avevo ubuntu 10.04... non mi ricordo nemmeno come si fa... secondo te cosa può essere? :-)
<pas_> :-)
<pas_> 18 %
<mibofra> non riesce a far partire dbus , che è un interfaccia virtuale che  fa comunicare i i programmi in user space :D .
<mnemonik> mibofra, usavo la modalità di ripristino per installare i driver nvidia... forse avevo ubuntu gutsy...se ricordo bene... boh
<pas_> scarica 800 di 955 file
<pas_> 900 di 955
<pas_> finito di scaricare vediamo che succede
<pas_> è fermo .....
<pas_> non si muove :-(
<pas_> è andato avanti
<mibofra> aspetta un pò :D .
<nannes> aspetta, vai a prendere un tè
<pas_> vai vai paolino
<mibofra> infatti :D
<mnemonik> mibofra, eeh sì... lo credo anch'io... terapia? :-) ...provo a reinstallare i pacchetti d-bus
<nannes> o a buttarti dal 90° piano :)
<nannes> (con affetto)
<mibofra> reinstalla d-bus :D
<mibofra> nannes: le tue terapie sono estreme :D :D .
<pas_> nanness .. cmq io ora sto installando lubuntu sul mio computer principale a casa
<mnemonik> mibofra, oook vediamo un po' che succede... ti tengo aggiornato :-)
<pas_> e poi lo installo su quello della mia ragazza
<pas_> e poi ho finito il passaggio da ubuntu a lubuntu
<nannes> estremAMENTE efficaci vorrai dire
<mapreri> nannes: certo, non falliscono mai lol
<mapreri> :D
<pas_> cmq nannes hai mai provato ubuntu studio
<mibofra> mnemonik, dico pure a te, se dovessi disconnettermi, vedrò di riconnettermi su un altro dispositivo , se non ci riesco, o non posso, ti lascio nelle mani degli altri, non mi sto disconnettendo ora :D .
<nannes> No, ma sembra interessante per certi aspetti pas_
<mibofra> bella ubuntu studio :D .
<mapreri> nannes: tu che mi sembri tipo da saperlo, si può comunicare con FloodBotIt1? tipo dirgli di zittire qualcuno?
<mnemonik> mibofra, ok grazie :-)
<nannes> pahahahaha no
<pas_> allora c'è l'orologio di ubuntu studio che mi fa morire
<pas_> si chiama orologio impreciso
<pas_> invece di scrivere 18:40 scrive sei e quaranta
<pas_> te meno un quarto
<pas_> sette
<pas_> come faccio per averlo
<mnemonik> pas_:-D
<mibofra> ho usato ubuntu studio ver 8.04 ed era fantastica, ma quando installo ubuntu, ci metto anche le applicazioni della studio :D .
<pas_> io voglio solo l'orologio
<pas_> cmq 42%
<pas_> ora ha installato nano .. l'ho letto
<mibofra> raga mi dispiace ma devo andare, mi riconnetterò fra un pò , ciao :D .
<pas_> ciao mibofra
<mibofra> fammi sapere pas_ :D .
<pas_> si ti mando un sms
<pas_> sembra che và
<pas_> lubuntu installato anche nel pc fisso di casa ... ole
<nannes> pas_: ooh ce l'hai fatta?!
<pas_> no
<pas_> :-) quelllo è sul mio computer
<pas_> questo sta al 72%
<pas_> ora lo stò installando su quello di mia moglie
<pas_> nannes sto lavorando su 4 pc oggi
<pas_> contemporaneamente adesso
<pas_> nannes xubuntu sta per finire
<pas_> nannes xxubuntu ha finito
<pas_> vediamo l'avvio
<pas_> si carica ... si carica :-)
<pas_> era troppo bello per essere vero ...
<pas_> nannes ha caricato il sistema operativo e poi è sparito il segnale del video
<pas_> provo a riavvviare
<pas_> ho problemi sicuramente con la risoluzione ...
<pas_> non c'è più nessuno
<pas_> mapreri ci sei
<nannes> pas_: Premi   Ctrl + Alt + F1
<pas_> fatto
<pas_> già sono in tty1
<pas_> ho messo a scaricare gli aggiornamenti
<pas_> male non fa
<nannes> vedi che non ascolti ..
<nannes> Ora chi ti ha detto di farlo? Se ora voglio darti comandi non si può perchè il tty1 è occupato
<nannes> vai su tty2
<pas_> ok
<pas_> ma per me sembra bloccato
<pas_> è più di un minuto che recupera 82 kb
<pas_> ... come si "sblocca"
<pas_> ok vai con i comandi
<pas_> nannes
<nannes> controlla che scheda è e che driver stai usando:   sudo apt-get install mesa-utils pastebinit
<nannes> { glxinfo|egrep 'render|vendor'; lspci|grep -i vga; }|pastebinit
<pas_> come faccio a fare pastbin scusa?
<nannes> copia quei due comandi pari pari. E fa tutto da solo
<wickedp-z> hey
<pas_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1168411/
<wickedp-z> http://postimage.org/gallery/rxg19tc/
<wickedp-z> checkout this restoration job we've done
<wickedp-z> 1936 Fiat 500 Topolino
<pas_> ???
<wickedp-z> nice ah:P
<wickedp-z> its from before the age of electric-hybrid engines and other fuel-efficient cars
<wickedp-z> its got 40 miles to the gallon.
<wickedp-z> and its got a 5 gallon tank
<wickedp-z> so thats 200 miles:)
<pas_> nannes :-)  ma che vuole questo
<nannes> wickedp-z: lol, that's wonderful, but unfortuately this is not the place to discuss about it... /join #ubuntu-it-chat   or #italia chan on irc.azzurra.org
<wickedp-z> sorry
<pas_> hai visto il link
<wickedp-z> il mio?
<nannes> pas_: Non hai copiato i comandi come li ho detti io.
<pas_> si rifaccio?
<pas_> lui dice unable to open display
<pas_> che faccio nannes?
<nannes> lsmod|pastebinit
<pas_> nannes http://paste.ubuntu.com/1168433/
<Cristian> ciao
<pas_> nannes hai soluzioni ?
<pas_> o gli dico di buttarlo sto coso
<Cristian> pas_,
<Cristian> 00
<pas_> nannes torno tra poco
<Cristian> come si sincronizzano i contatti con ubuntu one
<nannes> pas_: ci sei?
<ParanoidAndroid> ciaux a tutti
<doom_> compiz è unity insieme sono possibili?
<pas_> nannes ci sono
<nannes> hai tty aperto?
<pas_> si
<pas_> in 40 cm ho 32 notebook e un pc fisso
<pas_> 2 notebook
<nannes> sudo modprobe -r radeon && sudo modprobe radeon && startx
<pas_> module radeon in use
<leopesto> qualcuno ha idea del perché se compilo le v4l-dvb tutti i moduli sembrano corrotti e se vado a caricarli mi dice "FATAL: error inserting modulo (percorso/modulo): Invalid Argument"?
<pas_> errore fatale nannes
<nannes> pas_: Hai fatto il -r? metti tutto su pastebin
<nannes> {sudo modprobe -r radeon && sudo modprobe radeon && startx; }|pastebinit
<pas_> si
<nannes> { sudo modprobe -r radeon && sudo modprobe radeon && startx; }|pastebinit
<nannes> pas_: rmmod radeon
<nannes> (col sudo)
<pas_> non ho capito
<pas_> si ferma su >
<pas_> e non va avanti+
<nannes> pas_: Premi ctrl+c. Poi fai   sudo rmmod radeon
<pas_> mi dice che è in uso
<nannes> CHI lo usa??
<nannes> ti deve dire pure quello
<pas_> noerrore mi dice
<nannes> ps aux | pastebinit
<pas_> nannes http://paste.ubuntu.com/1168531/
<nannes> pas_: sudo kill 965
<nannes> dimmi quando hai fatto
<pas_> è morto il video
<nannes> ctrl + alt + f2
<nannes> Ma scusa, allora il video già c'era!!!
<pas_> è tornato il video
<nannes> ME CHE C****
<nannes> Scusa qual è il problema?
<pas_> heh e
<pas_> che vedo solo tty1
<pas_> non si avvia xbuntu
<nannes> pas_: torna su tty1
<nannes> sudo rmmod radeon
<pas_> sono sli
<pas_> allora
<pas_> ricapitolo
<nannes> NO
<nannes> fai quel COMANDO
<pas_> si è avviato
<pas_> tutto ok
<pas_> esce la scritta xbuntu e poi muore il video
<pas_> stesso risultato
<pas_> già in uso
<nannes> pas_: dmesg | pastebinit
<pas_> nannes http://paste.ubuntu.com/1168541/
<nannes> pas_: sudo rmmod --force radeon
<pas_> radeon non è disponibile
<nannes> pas_: sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<pas_> ok
<pas_> poi che metto
<pas_> nannes è impostato a 640x480 vedo
<nannes> STAFFERMO
<pas_> non tocco nulla
<nannes> non impostare la risoluzione di grub che poi non funziona sul serio
<nannes> cerca GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<nannes>  dentro le virgolette, aggiungi pure         nomodeset
<pas_> quiet splash
<nannes> fai uno spazio dopo splash e scrivi nomodeset
<nannes> Lascia le virgolette.
<pas_> c'è nella riga soto è uguale
<nannes> -.-
<nannes> Ctrl + X
<nannes> cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<pas_> fatto
<pas_> devo salvare e inviartelo
<pas_> o non salvo
<nannes> non salvare
<nannes> anzi salva
<nannes> poi fai il comando che ti ho detto
<pas_> nannes http://paste.ubuntu.com/1168560/
<nannes> NO
<nannes> TI HO DETTO DI METTERLO DOPO SPLASH
<pas_> mi hai scritto anche di non salvare
<pas_> :-)
<pas_> nannes http://paste.ubuntu.com/1168565/
<nannes> perchè sapevo che avevi fatto questa mengata. Poi invece mi son fidato, ma a quanto pare HO fatto male..
<nannes> Ecco ci sei quasi ora.. toglilo dalla riga di sotto
<pas_> lascio solo le virgolette?
<nannes> si
<pas_> o cancello tutta la riga?
<pas_> ok
<pas_> fatto
<nannes> fai vedè che non mi fido
<pas_> nannes http://paste.ubuntu.com/1168572/
<nannes> Ecco, lo sapevo che sei un analfabeta. Guarda cos'hai scritto
<nannes> (ovviamente scherzo)
<nannes> Però hai ciaccato davvero
<pas_> no sto risolvendo
<pas_> i problemi anche alla mia ragazza
<pas_> ops mia moglie
<pas_> ora riavvio?
<nannes> no fai vedere..
<cri_> e possibile sincronizzare in qualche maniera i contatti icloud
<cri_> con qualche programma
<pas_> faccio vedere cosa?
<nannes> cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<doom_> io uso win virtualizzato per usare un dispositivo apple
<nannes> azz doom_.. non sai che il nuovo amarok li supporta tutti=? lol
<pas_> nannes http://paste.ubuntu.com/1168588/
<doom_> :)
<cri_> doom_, io devo solo recuperare i contatti da icloud
<pas_> (ma non ho fatto modifiche ) dovevo fare qualcosa
<nannes> pas_: mi sto rompendo ..
<pas_> scusa ...
<pas_> ma non mi hai detto cosa fare
<pas_> l'ultima volta mi hai detto di cancellare
<pas_> quello che era nelle virgolette
<pas_> e l'ho fatto
<pas_> poi :-)
<nannes> giusto..
<nannes> poi, subito dopo ti ho detto che sei un analfabeta. hai scritto NODODESET
<pas_> nannes http://paste.ubuntu.com/1168594/
<nannes> Ok.. salvalo
<nannes> poi ultimo comando   →   sudo update-grub2
<doom_> cri http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2008/sep/29/cloud.computing.richard.stallman
<doom_> +cri_
<pas_> fatto
<pas_> riavvio nannes?
<nannes> pas_: sudo update-grub2
<pas_> fatto nannes ho updatato il grub
<nannes> che dice?
<pas_> done
<nannes> RIAVVIA
<pas_> e speriamo bene
<pas_> mmmm
<pas_> schermo nero ...
<pas_> e scompare il video
<pas_> come prima
<pas_> inizio a gettare la spugna
<nannes> dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<pas_> è la prima volta che non riesco a installarlo su una macchina
<nannes> dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<pas_> nannes http://paste.ubuntu.com/1168606/
<nannes> pas_: se fai ctro + alt + f7     cosa vedi?
<pas_> out of range
<pas_> schermata di errore del monitor
<pas_> hai qualche idea ?
<nannes> pas_: sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<pas_> ok rimossi 3 pacchetti
<nannes> riavvia
<pas_> và
<pas_> si vede
<pas_> ohhhhhhh    .....
<pas_> ok si vede
<pas_> funziona nannes
<nannes> male.
<nannes> E' come pensavo, i radeon erano in conflitto con altri driver.
<pas_> mmmm
<nannes> Chissà quali stai usando adesso.. controlla per favore
<pas_> e lo stesso problema poteva essere per il lubuntu
<nannes> glxinfo|pastebinit
<pas_> asp
<pas_2> nannes eccomi dal coputer di mio zio
<pas_2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1168625/
<pas_2> ora hai 2 pas ... sei contento nannes
<nannes> pas_ , pas_2:   cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<pas_2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1168630/
<nannes> Ok ora stai usando i VESA. Reinstalla i radeon, che ora dovrebbero andare:
<nannes> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<pas_2> ok
<pas_2> quella barra fa un brutta fine
<pas_2> è inutile quella barra li sotto
<pas_2> ci metto awn
<nannes> ma metti lubuntu, tanto il problema era lo stesso
<pas_2> dici ?
<nannes> certo.
<nannes> ora però, per curiosità finisci
<pas_2> e che faccio finisco e poi rinizimo?
<nannes> Fai come vuoi, però adesso fai quel comando che voglio vedere!!
<pas_2> fatto
<nannes> Riavvia
<pas_2> ok
<pas_> cmq lubuntu è più bello
<pas_> ma non lo posso installare da riga di comando?
<pas_> tipo sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop?
<pas_> si vede :-.)
<nannes> ok. ora passiamo al sodo: pagami.
<nannes> solo per la pazienza voglio 302984732 euro
<pas_> ha ha ha
<pas_> e tu pensi che hai finito con me :-)
<pas_> hah a ha :-)
<pas_> cmq mi dice che c'è un crash di sistema
<pas_> io ti ringrazio molto..
<pas_> cmq pensi che se installo di nuovo lubuntu
<pas_> ora risolviamo subito il problema?
<nannes> fa niente. Ora metti lubuntu.   Una volta installato, i comandi da fare sono due:
<nannes> sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-video-radeon    poi riavvii poi   sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<pas_> ok ...
<pas_> ora lo reinstallo
<pas_> ok ... ora ho un piccolo problema con il mio pc fisso
<pas_> non si sente l'audio è collegato tramite hdmi
<pas_> dovrei riuscirci da solo con alsa mixer
<nannes> no basta ho fatto troppo per oggi
<nannes> addio
<pas_> asp
<nannes> anzi, se paghi possiamo parlarne.. ihihihi
<nannes> qui c'è crisi, mi disp
<pas_> nannes .. ma il problema con lubuntu
<pas_> era che non si installava proprio
<pas_> si bloccava l'installazione e non andava a termine
<nannes> Sicuramente il cd bacato. Fai la USB
<pas_> con questo cd oggi ho installato 3 pc
<pas_> sai che ti dico io gli lascio xubuntu
<pas_> e tanti saluti
<pas_> cmq nannes .. di cosa ti occupi nella vita?
<nannes> Di tante cose..
<nannes> ora studio..
<pas_> he he
<pas_> maquanti anni hai?
<nannes> quasi 19
<pas_> beh ... mi potresti essere utile ho due progettini che stanno per partire
<nannes> vieni in PV
<pas_> ora vado a mangiare
<pas> nannes :-)
<nannes> che progettini? spiega in pv
<pas> asp prima un problema ..
<pas> questo è il mio pc fiisso
<pas> in ubuntu ho creato la partizione home
<pas> e così ho fatto durante l'installazione
<pas> ora il problema che non vedo la "partizione" home
<nannes> ubuntu o lubuntu?
<pas> lubuntu
<nannes> sudo leafpad /etc/fstab
<nannes> e aggiungi una riga per /home
<nannes> Però mi devi pagareee
<pas> questo ero capace di farlo anche io
<nannes> allora che diavolo bvuoi XD
<pas> http://pastebin.com/j7jjcNV2
<pas> guarda
<nannes> sembra ok.. ammesso che i numeri di partizione siano esatti
<pas> non li ho mics messi ioù
<pas> e perchè non và
<wickedp-z> ciao
<pas> dopo installazione di lubuntu mi è sparita la partizione home
<kame> salve... qualcuno ha easypeasy ed ha risolto il problema del microfono?
<alessio> buonasera a tutti. sapete dirmi gentilmente perchè ctrl alt backspace non funziona ??
<nannes> alessio: sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<nannes> e ri-settalo
<alessio> nannes, ci sono un bel pò di cose...cosa devo riconfigurare esattamente=?
<nannes> tutte le impo del layout tastiera.. come ultima domanda ti chiederà anche di  Ctrl + Alt + BackSpace
<alessio> nannes, grazie :) ma non funziona neanche alt @ f2?
<alessio> nannes, mi si era bloccato X
<mapreri> nannes, ormai mi sono appassionato... É finita bene con quel tipo con lubuntu?
<nannes> yes
<mapreri> Dai! Ha installato? :o e che aveva? Nomodeset e via?
<mapreri> nannes ^^
<nannes> no driver radeon che avevano conflitti con dio solo sa che cosa
<mapreri> Nanne, E quindi? Con cosa avete concluso? Io fare installazione con alternate, avvio con nomodeset, rimuovo i radeon. Right?
<mapreri> nannes*
<nannes> si, poi reinstalla i radeon e tutto ok
<mapreri> nannes, a quel punto gli conveniva installarsi gli fglrx...
<nannes> PAAAAAH risposta errata
<mapreri> ??
<nannes> dalle nuove versioni di xorg gli fglrx così vecchi non son più compatibili
<mapreri> Nei repo le versioni di fglrx che ci sono vanno d'accordo con xorg, mica installa versioni astruse... Forse piuttosto non andavano con quella scheda video
<mapreri> nannes --^
<nannes> mapreri: Appunto, e cos'ho detto..?!?!
<nannes> Per quella scheda video è necessaria una versione troppo obsoleta degli fglrx
<mapreri> nannes: avevo capito che fglrx non andava d'accordo con xorg... -.-
<mapreri> Fglrx in generale
<mapreri> Vabbe, tante se usa lxde non ha bisogno di prestazioni video :)
<cri_> ciao
<mapreri> Ciao cri_ :)
<cri_> ripropongo la domanda fatta oggi
<cri_> sincronizzare i contatti con ubuntu one
<mapreri> Magari lo sapessi fare anch'io cri_ :) m'interessa...
<cri_> sincronizzato rubrica con evolution
<cri_> mo come sincronizzarla con ubuntu one
<cri_> niente leggevo che non si puo per la 12.04
<cri_> solo per le versioni precedenti si puo fare
<cri_> la oluzione sarebbe istallare una libreria ma e solo per sviluppatori
<cri_> non alla mia portata
<cri_> XD
<mapreri> cri_ posta che mi interessa (però sto leggendo un libro, ci metto un po' a rispondere qui) :)
<cri_> n
<cri__> i
<mapreri> ??
<Fetentone> notte ragazzi, come faccio a bloccare l'avvio di ubuntu in una modalità enon andarla a selezionarla ogni volta (per la sessione ospite) mentre per quella di amministratore perchè ne sono nate di diverse dopo che ho installato MyUnity, Gnome e COmpiz? Posso eliminarne qualcuna senza apportare danni al SO?? Grazie!
<krabador> mapreri, ?
<krabador> Fetentone, disinstalla gli ambienti grafici che non usi
<Fetentone> in che modo si disistallano??
<krabador> quali di quelli che hai installato non usi piu'?
<Fetentone> Gnome (e ce ne sono 2) Compiz senza G-cloke(credo si scriva così) poi c'è un 2D chenon ce l'ho mai messo io, o almeno non mi ricordo
<krabador> manda questo da terminale     sudo sed -i 's/user-session=ubuntu/user-session=nomesessione/g' /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<krabador> dove a nomesessione, ci metti il nome della sessione che vuoi
<Fetentone> che voglio eliminare, intendi?
<krabador> no, che vuoi che venga caricata all'avvio
<Fetentone> ah, ok
<Fetentone> quindi non devo rimuovere niente
<krabador> in questo modo no, cosi' se vorrai usare gli altri ambienti installati
<krabador> potrei sempre farlo
<krabador> buonanotte
<Fetentone> grazie tante... sei stato davvero molto gentile, nonostante l'ora. Buonanotte, vado a configurarmi l'apertura della sessione di Ubuntu.
<alessio> scusate ma ho provato a risettare sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration x ctrl alt backspace ma continua a non funzionare e il desktop a bloccarsi non so perchè..:(
#ubuntu-it 2013-08-19
<ago__> r
<ago__> exit
<rodicio> Os italianos ainda non se ergueron
<rodicio> :)
<ambarabaci> salve
<ambarabaci> avrei bisogno
<ambarabaci> c'e' nessuno?
<enzotib> !chiedi | ambarabaci
<ubot-it> ambarabaci: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<glpiana> ola
<akis24> giorno
<ky> salve
<ky> vorrei delucidazioni e aiuto. Ho reinstallato ubuntu 13, ho installato openbox e tolto praticamente tutto da unity a pacchetti e driver per dispositivi che non ho. slim sostituisce lightdm ma ci sono alcuni dubbi e problemi
<ky> per prima cosa
<ky> il login manager non mi serve, basta la console dove logini e poi lanci la sessione solo che se do openbox-session, la console dice che non lo può avviare perchè manca qualcosa da dichiarare su DISPLAY
<enzotib> ky, startx ?
<ky> forse non lo ho provato, ma perchè startx?
<enzotib> ky, quello dovrebbe essere il metodo normale di avviare una sessione senza login manageer
<ky> sul wiki di openbox dicevano che bastava openbox-session
<enzotib> ky, link alla pagina?
<ky> http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Getting_started
<ky> starting openbox without a graphical login manager
<enzotib> ky, lì parla di startx, se leggi bene, e dice di mettere openbox-session nel file .xinitrc
<enzotib> io proverei prima senza, semplice startx
<ky> ok, però non capisco perchè non mi toglie slim
<enzotib> chi dovrebbe toglierlo, e *togliere* in che senso?
<ky> avevo fatto apt-get autoremove slim ma non lo aveva tolto, ma lo ho appena ritrovato su synaptic provo a disinstallarlo di nuovo
<enzotib> perché autoremove, usa remove
<ky> perchè con autoremove toglie i pacchetti non più necessari
<enzotib> sì, ma autoremove non vuole il nome di un pacchetto
<ky> ah...su internet ho visto usarlo così
<ky> sto riavviando per provare startx
<ky> um, ha funzionato e slim si è disinstallato finalmente grazie
<enzotib> prego
<ky> il secondo problema
<ky> visto che ho alleggerito il sistema, non carica quasi niente rispetto a prima, non capisco perchè diamine il mio pc sta in hyperthreeding o come si scrive
<enzotib> ky, come lo vedi?
<ky> forse intendi, come lo senti Lol
<ky> la ventola gira piu del solito ed esce aria bollente
<enzotib> e cosa senti, le ventole?
<ky> su winz non lo fa
<enzotib> questo non è hyperthreading
<enzotib> comunque, vediamo l'output di top -bn1 | head
<ky> ah no? io sapevo che la ventola aumenta i giri quando più core sono attivi e aumentano la frequenza
<enzotib> credo che la ventola funzioni solo in base alla temperatura
<ky> avendo il turbo boost la mia cpu su winz fa così, e anche linux mi pare abbia i driver per il turbo boost, lo speedstep
<enzotib> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6002160/
<Eddyf92_> Buongiorno a tutti, vi contatto per chiedervi aiuto riguardo la possibilità di installare ubuntu su un supporto usb
<Eddyf92_> Nella guida che si trova su questo sito il requisito per l'installazione su chiavetta usb è quello di avere una live usb già pronta
<Eddyf92_> il problema è che, sempre nella guida, pare che la live usb si possa creare solo da ubuntu (almeno questo è quello che ho capito io che non sono assolutamente un esperto)
<Eddyf92_> sapreste indicarmi la procedura per l'installazione su chiavetta usb, considerando che adesso sto lavorando su Windows 7?
<enzotib> !usbwin | Eddyf92_
<ubot-it> Eddyf92_: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<enzotib> Eddyf92_, fai la usa da windows, poi avvii con quella e fai l'installazione su un'altra usb
<enzotib> usa  ->  usb
<Eddyf92_> d'accordo,
<Eddyf92_> quindi metto l'immagine su una chiavetta, poi la lancio e installo ubuntu su una seconda chiavetta, ho capito bene?
<enzotib> sì
<enzotib> Eddyf92_, la prima dev'essere di almeno 1GB, la seconda consiglierei almeno 8GB
<Eddyf92_> è vero che la seconda chiavetta deve essere di almeno 8 Gb oppure è solo consigliato?
<Eddyf92_> ok abbiamo scritto insieme!
<enzotib> Eddyf92_, in passato ho usato anche 4GB, ma appena cominci a installare o scaricare qualcosa non hai più spazio
<Eddyf92_> Considerando che sono tutto tranne che uno smanettone, c'è qualche procedimento particolare da seguire o è tutto a prova di scemo?
<enzotib> Eddyf92_, quando fai l'installazione dovrai stare attento a due cose
<enzotib> Eddyf92_, dare come disco di destinazione quello relativo alla seconda pendrive, che probabilmente sarà qualcosa tipo /dev/sdc
<enzotib> Eddyf92_, è probabile che ti proponga il disco rigido, quindi devi cambiare esplicitamente
<enzotib> te ne accorgi dalle dimensioni che ti fa vedere
<enzotib> Eddyf92_, altra cosa, il bootloader
<enzotib> Eddyf92_, devi metterlo sulla stessa pendrive
<enzotib> Eddyf92_, mi pare che l'indicazione sia nella parte bassa della finestra durante o dopo il partizionamento
<ky> è durante il partizionamento, nella stessa schermata
<Eddyf92_> d'accordo! grazie! mille!
<enzotib> Eddyf92_, ad ogni buon conto, fai un backup delle cose importanti, prima di iniziare
<ky> enzo, hai visto il pastebin?
<enzotib> ky, sì, non mi pare eccessivo il carico
<enrico__> ciao ragazzi, ho bisogno di aiuto, chi è disponibile a prendersi questa "bega" ? :)
<enzotib> ky, continua con la ventola anche in seguito, o a un certo punto si calma?
<ky> no è stabile così
<ky> ovviamente se faccio cose più pesanti aumenta di un botto
<akis24> !aiuto | enrico__
<ubot-it> enrico__: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<enrico__> non riesco ad aggiornare  ubuntu. Ho la versione precedente ma una volta scaricata non accetta l installazione.
<enrico__> Ok cerco di scrivere su una riga scusate
<enzotib> ky, non saprei
<ky> ok, passiamo al terzo problema xD
<ky> l uso di ram assurdo
<akis24> enrico__:  che versione hai
<enrico__> cerco esattamente che versione ho..asp un attimo. grszie
<ky> come è possibile che usi 500-600 mb di ram con solo firefox attivo o all avvio di sistema già sparati 500Mb. avevo letto che ubuntu aveva ridotto l uso di ram a meno di 400 mega,  e non capisco perchè il mio pc arrivi a 600-700 in 2 secondi
<akis24> enrico__:  ma tu hai scaricato una versione nuova da installare ? o volevi aggiornare quella installata ?
<enrico__> vorrei aggiornare ma il sistema mi dice che la mia versione non ha più aggiornamenti, mi consigliano di scaricare la nuova.
<akis24> enrico__: si esattamente la scarichi e poi masterizzi disco o la installi su usb  e poi installi dove vuoi tu
<enzotib> ky, anche senza firefox?
<ky> senza va su 500-550
<enzotib> ky, ma quanta ram hai?
<enrico__> ok, perfetto. la scarico e durante l installazione mi da errore...il prog di installazione ha prob con openoffice
<ky> 4gb, non è che mi manca ram Lol, però a volte capita che ne serve molta e mi trovo con lag pazzeschi perchè ne usa una quantità assurda
<akis24> enrico__: mai sentito dire di errori con openoffice in fase di installazione ..
<enrico__> non ricordo esattamente il tipo di errore.  strano come se non potesse disinstallare la vecchia versione open office
<akis24> enrico__: devi installare da zero formatti la partizione su cui devi installare e poi installi tutto da capo
<enzotib> ky, finché resta almeno un po' di ram libera, è come se ne avessi infinita, quindi i ritardi potrebbero non essere dovuti alla ram
<enzotib> ky, 500-600 è di tutto rispetto
<akis24> enrico__: credo tu cerchi di aggiornare in quel modo non installare e allora si l'errore di openoffice magari si ci puo' stare
<ky> be mi aspettavo che linux avesse una richiesta di ram molto bassa, sui 100-200
<enrico__> ah ok. Salvo su chiavetta . Poi formatto tutto il pc e riesco a installarla ? spero di essere in grado..
<akis24> enrico__:  non tutto il pc solo la partizione su cui installi la nuova versione
<enzotib> ky, se, sogni!
<akis24> enrico__:  meglio se prima leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione
<enrico__> azz....Forse a farlo è più facile che a spiegarmelo... intendi che resetto uno dei dischi e la installo li? mi vado a leggere
<ky> ook, scusa, ma non ho finito la lista xD
<akis24> enrico__:  leggi meglio .. e poi installi
<enrico__> ok.  Ti ringrazio per ora provo questa strada.  Son troppo orgoglioso del mio Ubuntu per lasciarlo. Grazie Akis a presto
<ky> esiste un modo per spegnere i core della cpu?
<akis24> ciao enrico__  di nulla
<ky> cose ne pensate di linux-phc, funziona su ubuntu?
<enzotib> ky, non so, e non consco
<ky> dovrebbe portare overvolt/undervolt su pc
<itDany83> Buon lunedi a tutti
<itDany83> come state?
<ky> cercavo anche un modo per spegnere la gpu, ho già chiesto qui ma non siamo riusciti. io ho un intel/nvidia. ho scoperto da poco che il mio problema è comune su questi ibridi, e cioè che il suspend-resume non funziona e manda in freeze il sistema. ho visto che è stato creato un asus_switcheroo per questi ibridi su asus, e io ho un asus. questo switch però è vecchio di 2 anni, esiste un fix più recente o magari un sostituto che f
<mibofra_cell> ky boombuble
<mibofra_cell> O come cippa si chiamava xD
<mibofra_cell> enzotib te lo ricordi?
<ky> non la spegne
<ky> infatti la batteria non sale
<enzotib> !chat | mibofra_cell
<ubot-it> mibofra_cell: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mibofra_cell> enzotib pare che non lo so :P ti ho domandato appositamente perché non ricordo il nome del software
<mibofra_cell> ky solo quello conosco che funge
<enzotib> mibofra_cell, la domanda era poco chiara, pensavo parlassi di un utente
<mibofra_cell> enzotib fa nulla succede :)
<ky> a me vga_switch va, solo che per quel bug non posso far sospendere lo schermo, e così perdo la batteria che ottendo lol
<ky> posso usare vga_switch senza il bug solo se stoppo X, e quindi da console spengo la gpu e la batteria mi arriva a 6 ore, ma con X avviato non ne vuole sapere di non andare in freeze
<ky> esco, grazie a tutti per l auito
<ky> aiuto
<Riccardone> salve
<angetix> ciao ubunti, posso chiedere a qualcuno - senza disturbare tutti?
<enzotib> no
<enzotib> chiedi a tutti
<angetix> ok
<enzotib> !chiedi | angetix
<ubot-it> angetix: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<angetix> ok- da un mac posso scaricare il Ubuntu 12 tls per poi istallarlo su un portatile che ha windowos al momento?
<enzotib> angetix, scaricarlo sì, e se usi hai un CD puoi anche masterizzarlo
<enzotib> se invece vuoi fare una liveusb allora è diverso
<enzotib> in quanto farla da mac credo non sia tanto facile, quindi meglio farla da windows
<angetix> quindi scarico sul Mac - metto su un cd- poi lo lancio dentro il portatile - corretto? mi pare più semplice.
<enzotib> !usbwin | angetix
<ubot-it> angetix: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<enzotib> angetix, sì, devi masterizzare come immagine, non come dati
<angetix> ok, come immagine, capito. grazie
<angetix> prima di istallare ubuntu devo rasare windows o ci pensa il cd di istallazione di ubuntu? vorrei eliminare windows definitavamente
<enzotib> angetix, basta che gli dici, quando te ne offre la scelta, di usare l'intero disco
<angetix> ok
<MorganWheadfield> buongiorno a tutti
<MorganWheadfield> cercavo il log di chat di questa notte in cui Archangel e gli altri mi hanno aiutato a risolvere il problema con il wireless del notebook
<MorganWheadfield> ok trovato
<MorganWheadfield> a dopo
<Ferrari> Ciao a tutti. Il mese scorso a mi è stato regalato un “vecchio” Acer 5220 Extensa series con sistema operativo Windows vista. Mi sono messo a sistemarlo mettendo i migliori programmi e cancellando i peggiori. Tutto andava a meraviglia ma c'era un problema: Windows Vista @ 32 bit era una lumaca in ogni passaggio e, a parer mio, il peggior sistema operativo mai esisistito. Poi ho avuto l'illuminazione: mettere su quel pc Ubuntu
<Ferrari> Vista, ma,  nella fretta ho eliminato anche il Boot di sistema. Dopo aver recuperato tutto il computer, ho pensato: “Ma c'è il modo di sistemare Ubuntu come sistema operativo predefinito senza che quando avvio il pc il boot mi chieda quale OS avviare?Se formatto il disco rigido, posso mettere Ubuntu?
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> toccata e fuga?
<ExPBoy> a eccolo
<ExPBoy> ferrariF138, certo che puoi
<ferrariF138> come?
<ExPBoy> ma non serve formattare fa tutto da solo
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ferrariF138> grz!
<ExPBoy> prg
<asd> yo!
<ferrariF138> ?
<akis24> ciao
<Riccardone> riecchilo
<ky> salve nuovamente
<ky> ho installato gcc e g++ 4.8 e visto che non ho riscontrato problemi vorrei sapere come disinstallare gcc e g++ 4.7 senza fare danno al sistema. l ultima volta che ci ho provato non partiva più gcc e tutto un casino xD
<Riccardone> ky: se disinstalli gcc, poi chiaramente non ti parte più gcc :)
<ky> no avevo messo sempre la 4.8 e poi tentato di togliere la 4.7
<Riccardone> ky : sudo apt-get remove --purge g++4.7
<ky> stesso comando per gcc con gcc4.7?
<Riccardone> ky: così ti rimane gcc e g++4.8
<Riccardone> ky: in che senso ? mica vorrai disinstallare gcc ?
<ky> se ho gcc4.8 a che mi serve gcc4.7
<Riccardone> ky : intendi g++4.7 o gcc4.7 ?
<ky> tutti e due, li vorrei togliere visto che ho la 4.8
<ky> non lo trova il pacchetto
<ky> come posso vedere se gcc 4.8 lo ha disinstallato automaticamente
<Riccardone> sudo dpkg -l | grep gcc
<Riccardone> così vedi tutti i gcc che hai ancora installati ...
<ky> no è installato
<ky> il g++4.7 non è installato
<ky> il gcc4.7 si
<ky> ti mando il pastebin, perchè ce ne diversi, non vorrei togliere quello sbagliato
<ky> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6002851/
<Riccardone> ky :sudo apt-get remove --purge gcc-4.7 gcc-4.7-base libgcc-4.7-dev
<Riccardone> così togli tutto quanto relativo al gcc4.7
<ky> ah, ho messo la 4.8 come update-alternates, cambia qualcosa?
<Riccardone> quando hai fatto dai il comando 'sudo apt-get autoremove'
<Riccardone> ky: no, non credo
<ky> mmm
<ky> vuole togliere anche dei pacchetti fondamentali
<ky> tipo xorg acpi-support x11-apps
<Riccardone> ky: non ti servono più ... l'autoremove elimina la spazzatura :)
<ky> non con autoremove
<ky> ho messo il comando per il gcc
<Riccardone> allora ti devi tenere entrambi :(
<Riccardone> se togli xorg è un casino
<ky> uffa, pensavo si collegasse tutto alla 4.8, se provo remove gcc-4.7* mi vuole eliminare tutti i pacchetti sul sistema
<Riccardone> ky: eh si, probabilmente le update-alternative non vengono collegate come buone
<ky> esiste un modo per sostituire tutto i collegamenti nel sistema in maniera automatica?
<Riccardone> ky: pasta il file /etc/apt/sources.list
<ky> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6002897/
<ky_> si è bloccato il modem
<ky_> è arrivato il paste?
<Riccardone> ky_: si
<Riccardone> ky_: mi sembra ok, toglierei la riga 30, relativa ai backports però ... Opinione mia personale :)
<ky_> ?? che tiene questa repo
<Riccardone> ky_: i backports
<ky_> cioè cose della 13.10?
<Riccardone> esatto
<ky_> e non è buono avere fix e cose dalla versione test?
<angetix> ho fatto il cd di ubuntu, adesso? lo devo mettere nel portatile e poi avviarlo?
<Riccardone> ky_: dipende da cosa vuoi fare col pc, se sei uno sviluppatore Linux magari si, ti diverti a trovare i bugs e segnalarli ...
<Riccardone> angetix: dipende da cosa vuoi fare ...
<angetix> voglio anientare windowos e usare ubuntu
<ky_> capito, grazie per l aiuto,  @agentix, devi solo avviare l installazione e formattare tutto l hd, installi e hai ubuntu come unico sistema, se hai partizioni consiglierei di unire tutto in una unica o te ne fai una per i dati personali in caso di sistema danneggiato
<Riccardone> angetix: fai una partizione per la swap ed una per la /home quando partizioni ...
<angetix> quindi lancio il cd SENZA riavviare il laptop, corretto? - vorrei evitare errori banali
<ky> crash del modem di nuovo -.-
<akis24> angetix: forse sarebbe meglio provare prima da live che tutto funzioni ecc  e poi avviare l'installazione
<angetix> anche perché inserito il cd a laptop acceso non succede niente se non... che si apre la finestra del cd con ubuntu-ecc-.ISO
<akis24> angetix: devi riavviare il laptop e selezionare avvio dal lettore cd
<angetix> ok
<angetix> dove lo selezione avvio da lettore cd?
<Riccardone> angetix: dal BIOS
<angetix> a
<akis24> angetix:  solitamente all'avvio basta premere il tasto f2 per entrare nel bios e selezionare quello che si preferisce ma dovresti vedere in avvio anche qualche avviso su cosa usare
<angetix> ah ok f2
<akis24> angetix:  ultimo consiglio lascia stare winz all'inizio casomai togli dopo
<angetix> ripartito windows xp morte e male
<Riccardone> angetix: xp non è male dai ...
<angetix> devo toglierlo lo odio
<angetix> credo di essere nel bios
<angetix> ma non trovo do dice di lanciare da cd
<angetix> quindi forse non sono nel bios :) - ma ne "setup" (ho premuto f10
<akis24> alla voce boot priority seleziona il lettore cd e portalo in prima posizione
<angetix> grazie fatto ma perché dio*** riparte windows, nel cd c'è solo ubuntu
<akis24> angetix: che laptop modello ?
<angetix> compaq hp nx6110
<akis24> angetix: dai un occhiata http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?objectID=c01236935&lang=en&cc=us&taskId=101&prodSeriesId=449877&prodTypeId=321957
<Dariost> Buondì, avrei un problema con vlc: quando apro dei file .mkv (generalmente con codec video H264 e audio vorbis) l'audio e il video non sono sincronizzati; sono certo che i file hanno audio e video sincronizzati perché su Win7 (sempre con vlc) sono sincronizzati. Qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi in tal proposito?
<ugone> angetix, dovrebbe esser f10 all'avvio
<Riccardone> Dariost: dipende dal code che utilizza Win ...
<Dariost> Riccardone, ovvero?
<angetix> si <ugone> ma non riesco a non far partire windowos cazzo
<akis24> angetix: scarica il manuale qui  e leggi come fare http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/DocumentIndex.jsp?contentType=SupportManual&lang=it&cc=it&docIndexId=65739&taskId=135&prodTypeId=321957&prodSeriesId=449877
<Riccardone> Dariost: dal codec
<Dariost> Riccardone, immagino (e dico immagino, perché non lo so con certezza) che vlc sia su Windows che su Ubuntu usi sempre ffmpeg (o gstreamer, non ricordo), no?
<Riccardone> gstreamer
<Dariost> Quindi non credo sia un problema di codec, essendo lo stesso
<ugone> angetix,  alla mal parata se è facile da fare e ci riesci ad accedere facilmente giralo sottosopra (pc spento) stacca l'hd e poi accendi senza hd
<angetix> ok
<angetix> prima studio poi nel caso "opero"
<akis24> angetix: Utilizzare i tasti freccia per selezionare il menu Avanzato > Opzioni di avvio, quindi premere Invio.
<ugone> se c'è lo sportelletto son 3 vitine
<angetix> akis24 sto leggendo
<akis24> bene
<angetix> non so se sto capendo, ma sto leggendo :)
<akis24> angetix:  capirai se leggi vedrai
<angetix> azz ma unità ottica è l'unità da mettere FIRST non CDROM USB
<Riccardone> angetix: FIRST metti quello che vuoi ...
<akis24> angetix: ehehe cominci a capire ..
<angetix> mh niente riparte windows dio*****
<akis24> angetix hai salvato le impostazioni prima di uscire ?
<angetix> sì cn f10 come dice il manuale
<Guest88910> Ragazzi vorrei un aiuto per cortesia! Non so che fare. Ho cancellato un programma installato da terminale e adesso non riesco più a vedere gli ambienti grafici per poter accedere. Nellla pagina di accesso non c'è più la sezione gnome e unity ma vedo solo il nome dell mio user name. inserendo la password che riconosce, mi dice che c'è un errore in gnome e mi dice di fare logout . il mio è ubuntu 13.04 Ora sono entrato come 
<angetix> ma non mi do per vinto
<Guest88910> datemi un consiglio madonna ho un mare di dati che mi servono non sia mai li perdo madonna... mi chiamo Carlo
<akis24> angetix: quando metti il disco con ubuntu ovviamente da winz riesci a leggere dentro il disco ?
<ugone> Guest88910, cosa avevi come DE?
<angetix> no vedo solo il logo e mi dice che è un file immagine
<Guest88910> cosa vuol dire DE?
<akis24> angetix: hai masterizzato il disco o copiato sul disco il file immagine ?
<ugone> usavi unity,gnome,kde,xcfe eccetera
<Guest88910> solitamente usavo gnome
<ugone> allora potresti fare cosi una volta arrivato al terminale
<ugone> aspe che cerco se c'è + aggiornato
<Guest88910> ok grazie
<ugone> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CdMinimale
<ugone> guarda in fondo alla pagina
<Guest88910> ora sono entrato nel sistema come guest senza password e leggo che mi considera guest
<Guest88910> guest-83e5f3@ubuntu:~$
<ugone> ma allora il sistema va
<ugone> se entri come guest dovresti entrare anche come utente
<Guest88910> si ma non accedo al mio username che entravo con password
<Guest88910> il sistema mi fa accedere solo come guest e non vedo alternative
<Guest88910> a fianco al nome utente non c'è nessuna icona unity o gnome o altro
<ugone> per recuperare i dati ti basta accedere con un livecd
<Guest88910> potrei farlo con una versione più vecchia tipo 12.04? mi pare che sul live cd ho quella che poi aggiornai 2 o 3 volte fino alla 13.04 attuale
<ugone> oppure potresti provare a reinstallare gnome o magari lxde che è estremamente leggero
<ugone> si certo
<Guest88910> installando il tutto sempre da livecd giusto? mi pare che nella posizione attuale guest mi fa fare ben poco
<ugone> guest non ti fa fare nulla
<Guest88910> infatti
<ugone> devi avviare il pc con la live
<ugone> e dalla live copiare eventualmente tutti i dati
<ugone> oppure
<ugone> se riesci ad accedere ad un terminale e ti riesci a loggare terminale
<ugone>  se riesci ad accedere ad un terminale e ti riesci a loggare
<ugone> sudo apt-get install gdm gnome-core xorg ( e con questo comando reinstalli gnome)
<ugone> oppure  installi lxde che è molto + leggero
<ugone> sudo apt-get install lxde xinit lxdm xorg
<ugone> una volta installato al login avrai lxde
<ugone> entri cerchi di aggiustare il tutto e poi eventualmente una volta finito lo togli
<Guest88910> proverò grazie mille ugo!
<ugone> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CdMinimale
<ugone> in fondo a questa pagina
<ugone> :-)
<frederico> buongiorno a tutti
<frederico> avrei bisogno di un piccolo aiuto
<frederico> non riesco a scaricare la versione i italiano
<frederico> qualcuno mi puo are una mano?
<first_choice> cioè?
<enzotib> frederico, non c'è una versione in italiano, scegli la lingua durante l'installazione
<frederico> ok ora provo grazie
<frederico> il problema è che non riesco  ad installare il supporto lingue completo
<enzotib> frederico, la rete funziona?
<enzotib> frederico, poi non è detto che tutti tutti i programmi siano tradotti, eg
<enzotib> eg => eh
<frederico> si la rete funziona
<frederico> parte la istallazione ma poi mi a errore
<enzotib> frederico, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt-get update
<enzotib> e fa vedere l'output su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | frederico
<ubot-it> frederico: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<frederico> adesso provo
<frederico> Requires installation of untrusted packages
<frederico> viene fuori questa scritta
<frederico> va ben dai adesso smanetto un pò e vediamo
<enzotib> frederico, non puoi far vedere l'output completo su pastebin? poi se vuoi fare da solo, sei libero
<fede30> ciao a tutti!! qualcuno mi sà dire se c'e una versione scaricabile per kubuntu di soulseek?
<fede30> e sopratutto dove posso scaricarla?
<fede30> se no un p2p simile
<akis24> fede30: soulseek  no prova nicotine  dovrebbe essere equivalente ma non so' per certo
<fede30> un link?
<fede30> @akis24
<akis24> fede30: sul gestoire di pacchetti su ubuntu
<akis24> gestore*
<fede30> ah, ok
<akis24> o software center ..
<akis24> Nicotine è un client per SoulSeek, un sistema leggero ed efficiente per la
<akis24> condivisione di file, scritto in Python e che usa il toolkit GTK2, basato
<akis24> sul progetto PySoulSeek.
<akis24> questo è quanto riportato
<fede30> capito...già che ci siamo, siccome sono un novello...ho una stampante hp...come faccio per configurarla online?
<akis24> fede30: secondo il modello  .. comunque installa hplip sempre dal solito posto
<fede30> grazie, cmq akis24...nicotine nella lista dei file sharing non c'è :(
<akis24> di nulla fede30  spiacente
<joyrom_bk> ciao ragazzi
<MorganWheadfield> rieccomi xampp su linux 13.04 64 bit, installato correttamente, tentando di avviare mi dice sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start XAMPP is currently only availably as 32 bit application. Please use a 32 bit compatibility library for your system.
<MorganWheadfield> sapete come risolvere?
<Guest83474> Salve a tutti ragazzi ho avuto un problema cancellando un programma e avrò danneggiato il mio ubuntu 13.04 non riesco più a visualizzare nessun ambiente grafico, sto provando a reinstallare da livecd senza perdere i dati ma è più comploicato di quanto credevo, non sono come fare mi dareste un aiuto per favore?
<Guest83474> riesco ad accedere nella sezione GUEST senza password e visualizzo il mio nome utente ma ripeto non vedo più gnome ne unity
<Guest83474> immettendo la password mi dice access failed on gnome
<carlos__> Salve a tutti ragazzi ho avuto un problema cancellando un programma e avrò danneggiato il mio ubuntu 13.04 non riesco più a visualizzare nessun ambiente grafico, sto provando a reinstallare da livecd senza perdere i dati ma è più comploicato di quanto credevo, non sono come fare mi dareste un aiuto per favore?
<carlos__> c'è qualcuno?
<spartacus_72> sera
<MorganWheadfield> ho risolto il problema di xampp dopo aver trovato la guida su un sito inglese
<e1genio> buonasera
<fede83> buonasera a tutti,qualcuno mi sà dire come trovare i codec avie mp3 per kubuntu?
<fede83> p.s - ogni volta che cerco di scaricarli mi arriva un messaggio dicendo che non ho i privilegi....boh
<angelo_> ho installato ubunt 10.4 ed ho scelto "italiano", però le scritte sono in inglese, come faccio ad averle in italiano?
<spartacus_72> fede83, scarichi dai repo?
<angelo_> io non sono pratico di linux
<angelo_> quindi non so scrivere i comandi
<fede83> @spartacus...repo significa i messaggi?
<angelo_> qualcuno sa come fare per avere ubuntu 10.4 in italiano?
<spartacus_72> fede83, no,significa da Ubuntu software center
<spartacus_72> fede83, che versione di kubuntu?
<fede83> ah...no
<fede83> asp...
<angelo_> ciao spartacus, tu sapresti aiutarmi?
<fede83> come faccio a vederlo da qui...?? scusa sono nuovo
<spartacus_72> angelo_, quali scritte sono in inglese?
<spartacus_72> fede83, io non uso kubuntu,ma dovresti vederlo dal pannello di amministrazione,impostazioni di sistema
<fede83> un secondo allora
<angelo_> per esempio, adesso vedo delle scritte sulla finestra della chat, in alto c'è scritto "la chat di ubuntu-i" ecc, in basso
<angelo_> edit view history
<angelo_> bookmarks
<angelo_> tools
<angelo_> help
<spartacus_72> angelo_, fammi capire: il menu del tuo OS è in italiano?
<angelo_> volevo impostare il menu si se intendi - Applicazioni Risorse Sistema
<spartacus_72> angelo_, ok,allora è in italiano. Quale client irc usi?
<angelo_> non so io ho scelto irc per linux
<angelo_> il fato è che mozilla ha il menu in inglese
<angelo_> fatto....
<angelo_> volevo impostare la pagina con google.it ma non ci riesco
<spartacus_72> angelo_, allora sei collegato da browser,non da client. E' mozilla che non è in italiano
<angelo_> quando ho instalalto uuntu 10.4 dal cd me lo sono ritrovato così
<spartacus_72> angelo_, vai in ubuntu software center,cerca mozilla,fai rimuovi...e poi lo reinstalli
<spartacus_72> angelo_, fai come ti ho detto,cosi lo aggiorni anche
<angelo_> che differenza c'è tra client e browser? so che mozilla è un browser
<spartacus_72> angelo_, appunto,mozilla è un browser,il client è una cosa a parte,come un msn per irc(per esser chiaro)
<angelo_> so che outlook express è un cliente
<angelo_> client...scusa
<spartacus_72> angelo_, leggi qualcosa su server e client,e capirai meglio ;)
<angelo_> quindi potrei usare irc da outlook?
<spartacus_72> angelo_, lol. Ogni client ha il suo servizio
<angelo_> ok spartacus, grazie
<angelo_> ora provero ad aggiornare mozilla
<spartacus_72> outlook è un client di posta,come thunderbird
<spartacus_72> ok
<spartacus_72> fede83, ci sei?
<fede83> sto cercando di scaricare vlc dal software center
<spartacus_72> fede83, beh,vlc è sempre utile,ma quello che cercavi tu è:gstreamer
<spartacus_72> fede83, guarda qui:http://ubuntubible.wordpress.com/2006/11/13/guida-2-installazione-codec-multimediali/
<angelo_> spartacus ho provato ma la pagina è in inglese
<spartacus_72> angelo_, quale pagina?
<angelo_> e non ho trovato "rimuovi"
<spartacus_72> angelo_, ubuntu software center è in inglese?
<angelo_> la pagina ubuntu software center
<angelo_> si
<spartacus_72> angelo_, allora hai la distro in inglese
<angelo_> ho scritto ubuntu software center e mi da u8na pagina in inglese
<angelo_> quando l'ho instalalto dal ch ho selezionato italiano
<spartacus_72> angelo_, vai in impostazioni di sistema,e poi supporto linguer
<angelo_> da cd
<spartacus_72> **lingue
<angelo_> ho provato ma italiano rimane grigio
<spartacus_72> angelo_, non so che versioni avevi nel cd,ma poi perchè la 10.04?
<angelo_> perchè avevo scaricato questo tempo fa e caricavo ubuntu dal cd e mi trovavo bene, quindi ho voluto installarlo
<angelo_> ma a parte questo dov'è "impostazioni"?
<spartacus_72> angelo_, ma non è più supportata. che pc hai? ram? HDD?
<spartacus_72> angelo_, il pulsante in alto a dx,quello che usi per sloggare e spegnere il pc
<angelo_> ho trovato "ubuntu software center" sui pulsanti in alto a sinostra, io pensavo di cercarlo sul web
<angelo_> però non trovo mozilla o firefox
<spartacus_72> angelo_, USC è nelle applicazioni,non sul web
<spartacus_72> mi assento qualche minuto
<Guest13003> Buona sera a tutti. Avrei bisogno del vostro gentile supporto tecnico. Vi espongo il mio problema. Ho un pc fisso al quale ho installato ubuntu versione12...da ieri non riesco più ad accedervi. Il display mi da un errore del tipo "cannot display this video mode, change computer display input to 1280x1024  60ghz" Premetto che il video restante e nero e si vede solo questo rettangolino con l'errore. L'hard disc gira. Grazie.
<Guest13003> Aggiungo al post precedente che tranne questo messaggio di errore il resto del video è spento. Una volta, tra i veri riavvii, si è acceso visualizzando una sorta di avvio d'emergenza ma purtroppo la tastiera non risponde e non ho potuto selezionare nulla, Grazie Mauro.
#ubuntu-it 2013-08-20
<Riccardone> salve
<glpiana> ola
<itDany83> Buongiorno a tutti
<akis24> giorno
<akis24> giorno
<ky> giorno
<Gino> Ciao a tutti
<ky> sto cercando senza successo un fix per il software center che si blocca quando vado su Installato. ho provato la live cd e neanche li mi apre questa tab, mentre nella live 13.10 il center funziona perfetto. Esiste un fix o un modo per installare il center della 13.10?
<Gino> Qualcuno mi potrebbe darmi un suggerimento con lubuntu? Grazie
<ky> gino: devi fare la domanda e se qualcuno ti può aiutare, risponderà
<remix_tj> ky: potresti anche non usare più il software center se ti da così tanti problemi :-)
<ky> funziona tutto tranne il tab installato che mi blocca il center se lo apro. poi non saprei dove cercare app velocemente xD
<remix_tj> eh, non so che dirti, prova a cercare su launchpad o sui forum se qualcuno ha il tuo stesso problema. Comunque io non ho mai usato il software center, non ce l'ho nemmeno installato
<ky> su internet ho trovo fix per problemi che non ho
<ky> trovato
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<ky> strano, ho trovato il deb del center di ubuntu 13.10 ma il tab installato non va ugualmente. Allora è un problema su ubuntu 13.04
<ky> sapete dove trovo i nomi delle app delle impostazioni, come aggiornamento software ecc.. in modo da chiamarle da terminale?
<jester-> gli eseguibili sono in /usr/bin
<ky> si lo so, ma hanno nomi in codice, non ho idea di quali siano
<jester-> ky: di solito richiamano il nome del deb
<jester-> non sono in codice
<ky> ma io non conosco i nomi dei deb preinstallati di ubuntu
<jester-> ma conoscerai i lnome del programma che vuoi caricare
<jester-> piu o meno
<ky> si, ma a quanto pare fanno traduzioni a cavolo, 3 ore per trovare 'software e aggiornamenti' che in realtà si chiama software-properties-gtk
<jester-> ky: bè anche linux si è evoluto, normalmente uno usa menu e icone
<matt_91> jester-: tu mai in vacanza? :D
<ky> si, ma quando menu ed icone ti buttano 300M di ram e rallentano il sistema in vari modi, il terminale è sempre un piacere
<jester-> matt_91: io sono sempre in vacanza
<jester-> la ram c'è appunto a quello scopo, per essere usata
<matt_91> ky: infatti, io non capisco perchè ci siamo fermati a DOS... jester- mi sa nel canale di ubuntu mai :p
<jester-> e perchè un pirla ha inventato la ruota
<ky> ma non dico che si devono togliere
<jester-> ky: i menu ce li hai comunque
<jester-> tanto vale usarli
<ky> no io ho tolto il desktop, sono con openbox
<jester-> anche openbox ha menu
<ky> si quello destro del mouse, ma preferisco avere il pc fulmine che un po di grafica in più
<darchangel> buongiorno
<matt_91> secondo voi è possibile fare e ricevere chiamate tramite un internet key?
<DaRcHaNgEl> skype XD
<matt_91> DaRcHaNgEl: no -.-" intendevo una chiamata voce, gprs, non voip
<matt_91> non con internet
<jester-> la sim ha un numero?
<matt_91> jester-: si, tutte le sim hanno un numero
<matt_91> se estraggo la sim e la metto nel telefono telefono
<matt_91> e con la internet key con wammu ricevo ed invio sms
<matt_91> uhm... sto utilizzando indiscretamente il tasto INVIO forse XD
<ky> scusate, cosa sono i LLVM packages?
<giuseppe_> salve a tutti.. avrei bisogno di un supporto tecnico
<matt_91> la curiosità mi è sorta in quanto ho scoperto che la mia mi chiavetta(che fortunatamente non uso più XD ) supporta le chiamare in entrata ed in uscita con una modifica al software di default su windows... ma su Ubuntu?
<matt_91> !qualcuno ! giuseppe_
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<matt_91> !qualcuno | giuseppe_
<ubot-it> giuseppe_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<giuseppe_> grazie, riformulo la domanda :)
<giuseppe_> qualcuno può aiutarmi a capire perchè lubuntu si è bloccato durante gli aggiornamenti e, dopo averlo riavviato, si accende solamente ma non carica come se si bloccasse?
<giuseppe_> se qualcuno ha una vaga idea posso dare delle informazioni in più, ma a caratteri generali è questo il porblema
<matt_91> giuseppe_: se spieghi cosa intendi per "si accende solamente ma non carica come se si bloccasse" forse qualcuno si, io vado a pranzo!
<ky> mm, forse assomiglia a un problema che ho avuto, tu indenti che ce lo schermo nero con un trattino bianco?
<giuseppe_> mi esce lo schermo azzuro ( di lubunutu), la scritta lubuntu e i pallini sotto bianchi che non diventano azzurri (cioè non caricano)... e si ferma qui...
<giuseppe_> ora sto installando una versione di ubuntu da 30 mb, per ora è l'unico modo che ho trovato per fare una formattazione generale per poi reinstallare lubuntu...
<angetix> ho scaricato il file U tls 12.04 ieri su un mac, ho provato a masterizzarlo (con il programma di default) poi ho porvato a lanciarlo sul laptop che è un Compaq di HP (Windows XP). non succede nulla, non riesco a lanciare il disco, qualcuno sa perché?
<giuseppe_> teoricamente avrei risolto il problema (formattando e reinstallando) ma non mi va di rifare tutto questo casino... qualcuno sa come rimediare (nel caso succedesse un'altra volta) senza dover formattare tutto?
<ky> giuseppe: allora non saprei
<giuseppe_> va bene, nessun problema... installerò gli aggiornamenti durante l'installazione di lubuntu... sperando di non trovare problemi... grazie a tutti:)
<Luigilct> ciao a tutti ho bisogno di aiuto con Xubuntu
<Luigilct> exit
<ky> vado, grazie a tutti
<fudude> salve a tutti
<fudude> qualcuno mi puo' aiutare?
<enzotib> !chiedi | fudude
<ubot-it> fudude: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fudude> ho installato l'utima versione di java (su ubuntu 13.04) pero' mi funziona solo su firefox e chromium continua a dirmi che devo installare la ultima versione
<fudude> qualcuno sa dirmi cosa posso fare?
<jester-> fudude: open?
<Fabio> Buongiorno
<Fabio> volevo fare una domanda, io avrei bisogno di ripristinare ubuntu sul computer, volevo chiedere se c'è una procedura senza dover per forza riscaricare ubuntu
<mibofra_cell> Non hai il cd live? Se avii il pc premi lo shift prima dell'avvio appare il menù di grub
<mibofra_cell> Premi la seconda vocs
<mibofra_cell> *voce
<mibofra_cell> Nuovamente la seconda voce
<mibofra_cell> Sistema di ripristino avviato :)
<Fabio> no ho scaricato ubuntu e ho trasformato la chiavetta usb per installare ubuntu in live.
<mibofra_cell> Allora usa la chiavetta live
<Fabio> ok
<Fabio> altro "problema" ma non so se qui sia la chat corretta
<Fabio> con la premessa che sono un neofita
<Fabio> ho installato eclipse da apt
<Fabio> java e tutte le dipendenze
<Fabio> io essendo uno sviluppatore, sto lavorando nel mio privato a un progetto web e sto usando un repository SVN
<mibofra_cell> Fabio si questa non va bene qui xD
<Fabio> ok
<Fabio> :)
<mibofra_cell> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Fabio> ok, grazie mille!!!!
<akis24> ciao
<akis24> oggi su ubuntu 12.04 xfce dopo aggiornamento al kernel 3.2.0.-52 e driver nvidia 304.88 al momento dell'avvio del server grafico  messaggio sul monitor " out the range " con la versione precedente del kernel 3.2.0.-51 tutto funziona consigli ?
<jester-> akis24: usare il kernel che funza
<akis24> jester-: ok lo rimuovo allora grazie
<jester-> o prova a reinstallare il nvidia
<akis24> preferisco la prima soluzione
<FabioTorino> Buon pomeriggio a tutti!
<FabioTorino> Ho un problema con xubuntu e github
<FabioTorino> appena tento di fare un push su un repository remoto dopo avermi chiesto le credenziali d'accesso github mi risponde con un bel 403
<FabioTorino> Qualcuno ha qualche idea?
<mibofra_cell> FabioTorino succede
<mibofra_cell> XD
<FabioTorino> http://github.com/shinesoftware/shineisp.git: git-receive-pack not permitted
<FabioTorino> questo è l'errore?
<FabioTorino> http://github.com/shinesoftware/shineisp.git: git-receive-pack not permitted  ! Avviene solo facendo push
<bipolo> salve a tutti
<bipolo> scusate qualcuno puo dirmi come impostare ubuntu che quando inseriesco una accentata non compare il "?" vi ringrazio
<AlexZion> bipolo credo sia l'impostazione del layout della tua tastiera ....
<AlexZion> purtroppo bipolo io suso Kubuntu , e quindi non so guidarti alla ricerca delle impostazioni delle "input devices", ma se ti fai un giro tra i settings vedrai che qualcosa in  merito lo trovi ...
<bipolo> hummm ok do uno sguardo grazie
<enzotib> FabioTorino, magari non è consentito
<nannes> bipolo: quella cosa succede solo qui nella chat, oppure in tutto il sistema?
<bipolo> nella chat con xchat non succede non sono da questa macchina ma se utilizzo mkvmerge i sottotitoli vengono senza accento cosa che non succede se lo faccio da qui adesso ho provato a impostare it_IT.iso885915@euro pensi che risolverò???
<bipolo> nannes: risolto come dicevo sopra per programmi che nelle opzioni non puoi specificare il charset e seguono appunto quello globale adesso ho gli accenti...magari fa comodo saperlo a quelcun'altro :) grazie
<pole> salve a tutti, qualcun mi puo' aiutare?  ho installato java 7 (e poi anche 8) su ubuntu ma mi funziona solo su firefox.  su chromium continua a non riconoscerlo.  qualcuno sa darmi qualche suggerimento?
<spartacus_72> sera
#ubuntu-it 2013-08-21
<DaRcHaNgEl> -
<oug> aaaaaaaaaa
<qwertyytrewq> ciao
<qwertyytrewq> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<darchangel> giorno
<Riccardone> buongiorno
<DaRcHaNgEl> buongionro
<Riccardone> DaRcHaNgEl: buongiorno
<Riccardone> DaRcHaNgEl: se sposta il cavo SATA dell'HD dal canale1 al canale2 il SO si incavola ?
<Riccardone> *sposto
<DaRcHaNgEl> non piu di tanto
<DaRcHaNgEl> non dovresti avere problemi
<DaRcHaNgEl> Riccardone: come mai lo devi spostare
<DaRcHaNgEl> !chat | Riccardone
<ubot-it> Riccardone: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<DaRcHaNgEl> XD
<akis24> giorno
<Riccardone> ciao akis24
<glpiana> ola
<lusuhard> ****buongiorno a tutti, ho un problema con un hard disk, mi restituisce un messaggio molto lungo e vorrei capire se è andato o se posso tentare qualcosa per il recupero, sono su ambiente ubuntu 12.10
<lusuhard> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lusuhard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6009461/
<akis24> lusuhard: dai sudo fdisk -l e posta qui
<enzotib> lusuhard, lo monti in fstab?
<lusuhard> interfaccia ide, impostato come master. per il momento ho solo avviato il pc
<enzotib> non hai capito,
<enzotib> lusuhard, facciamo così: cat /etc/fstab, copia quello che esce e mettilo su pastbein
<lusuhard> akis24 enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/6009486/
<ExPBoy> lusuhard, potresti postare tutto comando compreso?
<lusuhard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6009488/
<enzotib> lusuhard, sudo blkid
<lusuhard> pastebin inificato degli ultimi tre http://paste.ubuntu.com/6009492/
<enzotib> cappio, ext2!!??
<lusuhard> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/6009499/
<ExPBoy> mi sembra incasinata la tabella
<ExPBoy> lusuhard, scusa la mia curiosità ma è datato quel pc?
<lusuhard> asp... ho il disco principale 250 gb con tre partizioni, una linux, due ntfs (sata), un disco secondario con una linux e una ntfs (da formattare, montato ieri) e un terzo disco, quello in questione, che dovrebbe essere 40 gb solo ntfs
<enzotib> lusuhard, sudo blkid
<lusuhard> sull'80 gb avevo montato tanto tempo fa un xubuntu, ma lo devo formattare e dedicare ad un nuovo linux
<lusuhard> quello grande lo lascierò per i dati, e quello 40 gb x un winzozz dove mio padre può scasinare quello che vuole, almeno questo era il piano
<lusuhard> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/6009499/
<enzotib> ecco l'arcano, monti in fstba una partizione NTFS tramite UUID
<enzotib> ma nessuna delle partizioni NTFS che hai ha davvero quell'UUID
<lusuhard> bene :D possibili soluzioni?
<enzotib> lusuhard, cancellare o modificare la riga di fstab
<lusuhard> enzotib due dritte, por favor :D
<enzotib> lusuhard, se non ti serve quel mount automatico, allora gksu gedit /etc/fstab e cancelli l'ultima riga
<enzotib> se ti serve, invece, allora ti dico
<enzotib> ma devi scegliere tu se tenerla oppure no
<lusuhard> ok adesso mi vede la partizione ibm principale, quella nascosta no, ma non mi interessa, basta che con gparted ci riesca a lavorare adesso, lo formatto e poi da winzozz mi installo con calma tutto
<lusuhard> o dici che mi darà problemi proprio su quella?
<enzotib> non ho capito
<lusuhard> adesso che riesco a montarlo dovrei anche riuscire a formattarlo giusto?
<enzotib> per formattare non bisogna montare, anzi
<lusuhard> ok adesso riesco a farlo lavorare
<lusuhard> prima non andava nemmeno gparted
<lusuhard> poi ho un altro problema
<lusuhard> quando carico il sistema mi dice sda1 non pronto, premere s per saltare caricamento oppure m per il ripristino manuale
<enzotib> lusuhard, probabilmente è sempre quella cosa dell'fstab
<lusuhard> quindi adesso che ho cancellato quella riga non dovrebbe rifarlo?
<enzotib> credo di no, ma se riavvii possiamo esserne certi
<lusuhard> enzotib, ti aggiungo che lo faceva anche prima che montassi il terzo disco
<lusuhard> provo il riavvio e ti so dire
<osho0000> salve, se reinstallo ubuntu 12.04 mi resta il dual boot con win7 o dovro risettare qualcosa?
<akis24> osho0000: resta il dual boot verra' reinstallato anche grub
<osho0000> oj, super! grazie 1000
<akis24> di nulla
<lusuhard> enzotib, grande, come al solito, un giorno ti sfondo di birre :D
<lusuhard> grazie anche gli altri akis24 e ExPBoy
<akis24> enzotib:  è l'artefice :)
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<eddigei> giorno
<saru> l'uomo d'acciaio
<eddigei> come aggiungo l'eseguibile di un programma non installato con synaptic a /usr/bin?
<jester-> o lo copi o fai un simlink
<glpiana> eddigei, parli di qualcosa che hai compilato o di un file binario a sè stante?
<eddigei> no è un software decompresso e basta
<eddigei> quindi a se stante
<eddigei> ho fatto un link
<glpiana> eddigei, allora come ti ha detto jester-
<eddigei> ma se provo a lanciarlo da terminale non lo trova
<eddigei> ho fatto ln -s /cartella/programma /usr/bin
<jester-> come lo ha fatto il simlink
<jester-> ln -s /cartella/programma /usr/bin/programma
<eddigei> si ho fatto anche così e me lo trovo infatti in /usr/bin  ma se provo a lanciarlo mi dice comando non trovato
<jester-> eddigei: /usr/bin/programma  programma sarebbe?
<eddigei> l'eseguibile
<jester-> eh ma nome esatto?
<eddigei> mpide
<jester-> ls -la /usr/bin/mpdie
<jester-> eddigei: la cartella del programma dove ce l'hai
<eddigei> nella home
<eddigei> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 56 ago 21 11:49 /usr/bin/mpide -> /home/ubuntu/Programmi/mpide-0023-linux64-20130715/mpide
<jester-> eddigei: se lo lanci dalla cartella funza?
<eddigei> si
<eddigei> lo uso sempre cosi
<jester-> se il link è giusto dovrebbe andare
<jester-> eddigei: lanci /home/ubuntu/Programmi/mpide-0023-linux64-20130715/mpide ?
<eddigei> si e parte
<jester-> eddigei: sudo rm /usr/bin/mpdie
<jester-> sudo ln -s /home/ubuntu/Programmi/mpide-0023-linux64-20130715/mpide /usr/bin/mpdie
<eddigei> ma già è il comando che davo
<eddigei> lo rifaccio
<eddigei> ma sicuro non funziona
<jester-> rifai
<jester-> eddigei: sudo rm /usr/bin/mpdie  prima
<eddigei> fatto
<eddigei> sisi
<eddigei> fatto tutto idem
<eddigei> mpide: comando non trovato
<jester-> va no?
<jester-> strano
<jester-> eddigei: /usr/bin/mpdie
<jester-> eddigei: non + che java o .py?
<jester-> non è*
<eddigei> nono
<eddigei> cioè si è java
<jester-> effiga
<eddigei> ma funge de solito
<eddigei> perchè il lanciatore è uno script
<eddigei> che lancia la virtual machine
<jester-> da terminale java -jar mpdie
<eddigei> poi dovrebbe esse solo un collegamento
<eddigei> no asp
<jester-> se è java cosi lo lanci
<eddigei> ho fatto copia e incolla da te e ho scritto
<eddigei> mpdie
<eddigei> invece che mpide
<eddigei> ahuhuahuahua
<jester-> hihii
<eddigei> famme rifa il collegamento
<jester-> comunque se java  lo devi lanciare con java -jar
<eddigei> no jester- perchè mpide è un bash script
<eddigei> lo lancia lui poi il java
<eddigei> cmq se metto il path per intero funge
<jester-> senza?
<eddigei> cosa strana
<jester-> non è strano se hai pacioccato i path
<jester-> se lanci firefox?
<eddigei> si ma ls -la me lo dava corretto il link
<eddigei> cmq ho risolto
<eddigei> grazie del supporto
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> ho un problema con l'edito di testo nano
<cristian_c> quando voglio salvare e chiudere un file modificato, non posso utilizzare le scorciatoie da tastiera che è l'unico metodo pare in nano
<cristian_c> a riga di comando
<cristian_c> sto utilizzando la 13.04
<jester-> cristian_c: cioè?
<cristian_c> Ctrl+O e Ctrl+X
<cristian_c> invece di fungere, scrivono nel file
<cristian_c> una O o una X
<jester-> apri un file lo modifichi e non salva?
<cristian_c> non posso salvare con nano
<cristian_c> in passato l'ho usato spesso e gli shortcut fungevano
<cristian_c> ^G Guida     ^O Salva     ^R Inserisci ^Y Pag Prec. ^K Taglia    ^C Posizione
<cristian_c> ^X Esci      ^J Giustifica^W Cerca     ^V Pag Succ. ^U Incolla   ^T Ortografia
<eddigei> cristian_c, prova con alt o shift
<enzotib> cristian_c, che DE usi?
<jester-> cristian_c: v che funza
<jester-> cristian_c: nano
<jester-> scrivi qualcosa, control-o  scrivi il nome del file.txt
<jester-> enter
<jester-> same con control-x
<cristian_c> eddigei, sì,.avevo provato, ma mi attiva altre cose che nopn c'entrava
<cristian_c> IL PROBLEMA È cTRL
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> maledetto maiusc
<cristian_c> enzotib, xfce
<cristian_c> con thunar
<cristian_c> jester-, devo premere v con...?
<cristian_c> jester-, eh, ma non accetta control-o
<jester-> cristian_c: control+o
<cristian_c> forse è un bug della 13.04
<jester-> cristian_c: se hai la tastiera a bottane
<jester-> non è un bug se a me lo accetta
<cristian_c> jester-, sì, quello ctrl in combinazione con il tasto 'o'
<cristian_c> jester-, tastiera olivetti
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> jester-, io ho la 13.04
<jester-> non è che c'è altra scorciatoia assegnata a ctrl-o
<jester-> cristian_c: pure io ho la 13.04
<cristian_c> jester-, questo non lo so, come faccio a saperlo?
<akis24> si dovrebbe dare invio dopo Ctrl+O
<jester-> cristian_c: e con ctrl-x?
<cristian_c> jester-, che poi non fa altre cose con ctrl+o, ma digita 'o' ma appare 'o' nel file
<cristian_c> jester-, con ctrl+x stesso problema
<cristian_c> credo con ctrl+qualasiasi
<jester-> cristian_c: control-o se il file è nuovo devi digitarne il nome e poi pigiare enter
<cristian_c> *qualsiasi
<jester-> cristian_c: il problema non è nano ma tuo
<cristian_c> jester-, no, l'avevo già creato con il comando touch
<cristian_c> jester-, lol
<jester-> prova a farne uno direttamente da nano
<jester-> nano ed è vuoto
<jester-> ci scrivi due parolacce e salvi
<cristian_c> lol, ok
<cristian_c> jester-, azzzzzzz
<cristian_c> se apr un terminale, digito sudo nano
<cristian_c> scrivo e salvo, funge
<cristian_c> loooool
<cristian_c> :OOOOOO
<jester-> cristian_c: perchè sudo
<jester-> sei nella home non serve sudo
<cristian_c> jester-, nel mio caso dovevo aprire il file in /etc/init.d
<cristian_c> jester-, no, il file si trova in /etc
<cristian_c> altrimenti, usavo il file manager per modificarlo
<jester-> cristian_c: sudo thunar fa lo stesso
<cristian_c> uhm
<jester-> o gksu thunar
<cristian_c> jester-, mi pare che gksu non sia più presente di default in ubuntu
<cristian_c> e occorra installarlo da repo
<cristian_c> jester-, non so perché , ma ora gli shortcut fungono ora in tutti i casi
<cristian_c> certo che *buntu è strano
<cristian_c> -,-
<jester-> sei te che hai sempre avuto tastiere strane
<cristian_c> la mitica olivetti da battaglia
<cristian_c> che fa un casino assurdo
<cristian_c> (quando si premono i tasti)
<davide_> quit vado in pausa
<Franco_camp> ciao
<Franco_camp> siccome non riesco a fare i boot da pen drive esterna USB  e si blocca sulla ricerca della scheda ethernet REALTECK che invece riconosce bene quando fa il boot da disco fisso, c'e' qualcuno  che en capisce di USB e boot realativo?
<Franco_camp> uno che possa aiutare ?
<enzotib> Franco_camp, durante il boot non cerca certo la ethernet, forse dopo...
<Franco_camp> invece si cerca dhcp e  si ferma... dalla pen drive dico..
<Franco_camp> dopo pate dal disco fisso in automatico
<Franco_camp> forse manca un driver ?
<Franco_camp> posso chiedere un aiuto su un altra cosa ? il comando list
<Franco_camp> come si filtra il suo uso a soli pochi canali? ad esempio se voglio listati solo i canali in italiano, coem si compone  la riga del comando ??
<Franco_camp> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<Franco_camp> !command
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'command'
<enzotib> Franco_camp, /msh alis list *channel*
<enzotib> scusa, era /msg
<enzotib> Franco_camp, ma è la live di ubuntu quella di cui parlavi?
<Franco_camp> una derivata.. veramente
<enzotib> ecco
<enzotib> perché ubuntu sicuramente può installare anche senza rete
<enzotib> !chat | Franco_camp
<ubot-it> Franco_camp: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Franco_camp> vorrei legggere solo i canali in italiano come si fa ?
<Franco_camp> non volgio installare forse nn mi spiego bene
<Franco_camp> sono gia' da ubuntu precise 10.04.2
<Franco_camp> ri ciao
<akis24> ciao
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> salve, quando aggiorno la lista repo da terminale mi esce q1uesto errore Impossibile recuperare bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_raring-updates_main_source_Sources
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ho visto che in rete dicono di cambiare server
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> io ora ce l'ho su server italia, se lo metto su server principale cosa cambierebbe?
<akis24> AlcoLeVecchiPens: nulla di male prova
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> akis24, ok, sto provando, ma dopo mi ritrovo aggiorbnamenti in inglese??
<akis24> AlcoLeVecchiPens: no
<jester-> AlcoLeVecchiPens: italia un server
<jester-> tipo fastbullo
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> nel senso che uno è un sertver italiano e l'altro è srtaniero?
<jester-> nel senso che in italia ci sono diversi server
<jester-> altro-->italia
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> OK, Intanto vedo che è più lungo del solito il apt-get update
<jester-> crazy tacchina bene
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> e di parecchio pure
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ok finito
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> non ha dato più quell'errore così
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> , ma posso lasciarlo su principale ora?
<jester-> certo
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ok grazie
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ma a che era dovuto?? eppure non mai messo nessun ppa
<akis24> AlcoLeVecchiPens: magari il server su cui si appoggiva era down
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ah ok
<akis24> appoggiava*
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> grazie
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> akis24, la guiad che ho seguito era questa http://www.istitutomajorana.it/forum/Thread-RISOLTO-Problema-sorgenti-aggiornamenti
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> dopo cambiare server diceva anche di dare quel comando.. a me non da più il problema solo cambiando server, senza aver dato quel comando... devo darlo comunque o è a posto così?
<akis24> AlcoLeVecchiPens: come vedi risolviamo anche qui .. sei a posto ora
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ok grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<Roby> Salve, ho installato ubuntu 13.04 su un pentium4 con scheda video ati radeon ma tutto si muove al rallentatore... come posso risolvere? prima utilizzavo win 7 ultimate e tutto funzionave normalmente
<delfino1983> Roby hai visto se manca qualche driver!?
<delfino1983> tipo scheda video
<Roby> non sò dove guardare...
<Roby> la scheda video è una ati
<delfino1983> vai sul sito ATI e vedi se ci sono i driver linux per la tua scheda
<Roby> ok, vado a vedere. grazie per ora
<delfino1983> Roby cmq controllo anche io
<delfino1983> ora
<delfino1983> Roby
<delfino1983> su windows 7 avevi installato i driver ati catalist!?
<davide_> quit vado
<sparta> CIAO
<sparta> c'e' nessuno
<akis24> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<sparta> ho un pc portatile lavoro con windows 7 e vorrei cambiare e provare UBUNTU mi potete aiutare o avere una guida completa _passo dopo passo _ per l'istallazione?
<e-DIO-t> sparta: "inserisci il cd, segui le istruzioni a schermo"
<sparta> non ho cd
<e-DIO-t> una chiavetta usb?
<sparta> si ok aspetta
<e-DIO-t> poi dipende se il portatile tuo parte co' usb
<akis24> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<e-DIO-t> comunque sappi che il fornitore del portatile con windows 7 potrebbe gambizzarti con un decespugliatore se gli cambi sistema operativo perchè cosi' ti sei svegliato 'na mattina eh
<sparta> ok inserita
<sparta> adesso una volta iserita che si deve fare
<sparta> (USB)
<akis24> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<akis24> e due
<sparta> rilassati
<davefly82> ciao a tutti ho un problema con lubuntu e vorrei parlarne con voi
<e-DIO-t> che bello davefly82, enzotib aspettava proprio qualcuno che volesse parlare dei suoi problemi con lubuntu
<mibofra_cell> Parlane davefly82 xD
<e-DIO-t> s'è offeso, non ne parla piu'. Oppure ne sta parlando intimamente con enzotib.
<davefly82> l'ho installato da poco e non ho alcuna esperienza col mondo linux. quando l'abbiamo installato sembrava tutto ok poi dopo aver portato a casa il pc provo a connettermi a internet. niente. non ci sono mai riuscito....
<mibofra_cell> Lo installi e nel mentre ti sdoppi di personalità xD?
<e-DIO-t> davefly82: cat /etc/network/interfaces che dice ?
<mibofra_cell> Io proverei con wicd
<e-DIO-t> per il resto, a me sembri abbastanza connesso a internet, ma non credo sia quello di cui si stia parlando
<davefly82> che sarebbe?
<e-DIO-t> mibofra_cell: tanta fortuna eh...
<e-DIO-t> :D chè oltretutto mi sono accorto che non è il -chat
<davefly82> esatto sono collegato con un fottutissimo windows
<lucaguida> hi!
<davefly82> dove trovo quel comando cat/etc/network/interfaces?
<lucaguida> i have a problem with skype-ubuntu-precise_4.2.0.11-1_i386.deb
<lucaguida> ho un problema con skype in chamata su ubuntu 13.04 64 bit
<lucaguida> qualcuno mi sa dare un aiuto?
<e-DIO-t> davefly82: "cat " è un comando del terminale e /etc/network/interfaces è un file all'interno della tua macchina.
<davefly82> ok capito ma come posso controllarlo e cosa devo controllare?
<WebbyIT> lucaguida, magari se dici anche qual'è il problema...
<e-DIO-t> no, io sul chan ufficiale non posso parlare davefly82 :D chè sono volgare
<e-DIO-t> partirei con: sai come aprire il terminale / hai aperto il terminale?
<davefly82> hahahaha!!!
<lucaguida> scusate, è la prima volta che chatto qui
<Delfino1983> e-DIO-t ma dai!
<lucaguida> il problema è che crasha skype quando faccio una chiamata con audio
<davefly82> e-DIO-t non co capisco una mazza :)
<e-DIO-t> davefly82: "ottimo", c'è Delfino che sarà lieto di supportarti :D
<e-DIO-t> davefly82: per il resto, da qualche parte nel menu' di sistema dovrebbe esserci "terminale" senno' forse la shortcut ctrl+alt+t funziona ancora
<davefly82> ok ci provo
<Delfino1983> davefly82 fai format c:/
<akis24> lucaguida: chiamata o videochiamata ?
<e-DIO-t> Delfino1983:  è linux, manco lo puo' fa:D
<lucaguida> ho provato chiamata
<lucaguida> senza video
<lucaguida> ma credo anche con chiamata video
<akis24> lucaguida: leggi qui credo sia adatto .. http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=416342
<davefly82> nel terminale cosa vedo? eventuali conflitti?
<e-DIO-t> no, vedi le cose come stanno :D
<lucaguida> ho già letto il quel post sul forum ma non risolve il problema
<e-DIO-t> ora lancia quel comando che ti dicevo "cat /etc/network/interfaces"
<lucaguida> sul sito di skype ho letto che con ubuntu 64bit skype ha problemi
<lucaguida> ma volevo capire se qualcuno ha risolto
<akis24> lucaguida: hai output sul tipo di errore ?
<lucaguida> non da nessun tipo di errore
<lucaguida> crasha e basta
<lucaguida> non so come fare
<e-DIO-t> ma soprattutto davefly82 effettivamente una domanda che n'ho posto: ma tu ti stai connettendo col cavo o con la wireless?
<davefly82> cavo
<e-DIO-t> ah meno male :D
<e-DIO-t> vabbe' a parte il cat di cui sopra -> lancia anche un ifconfig va
<e-DIO-t> [ devi essere amministratore pero' ]
<davefly82> si
<davefly82> ok riavvio e provo
<e-DIO-t> ?! riavvio?!
<Delfino1983> davefly82 fai una cosa non lo usare e meglio
<davefly82> hehehe
<davefly82> ho un solo pc
<Delfino1983> utilizzalo su winzoz
<e-DIO-t> ah
<e-DIO-t> adonna
<e-DIO-t> che vita di stenti :D e come parliamo se te devi riavviare?
<davefly82> arrori si coddiri teneisi una passienzia....
<davefly82> trad...
<davefly82> terrore vi fotta avete una pazienza...
 * Delfino1983 slaps davefly82 around a bit with a large trout
<akis24> lucaguida:  che versione di skype ?
<Delfino1983> akis penso l'ultima per ubuntu
<e-DIO-t> davefly82: sai com'è, non è che li pagano quelli che stanno qua, quando esco esco!
<davefly82> grazie torno dopo
<davefly82> si lo so grazie
<akis24> Delfino1983: se non è la 4.2 avra' problemi
<lucaguida> ho installato l'ultima skype-ubuntu-precise_4.2.0.11-1_i386.deb
<akis24> lucaguida: vedi se si avvia cosi da terminale skype --disable-api
<lucaguida> provo
<Delfino1983> lucaguida ci sei?
<lucaguida> eccomi
<lucaguida> niente da fare
<lucaguida> ho provato ma crasha lo stesso
<akis24> lucaguida:  hai driver proprietari installati ?
<lucaguida> non saprei
<lucaguida> come verifico?
<lucaguida> trovatp
<lucaguida> nessun driver proprietario in uso
<akis24> lucaguida: resta solo questo http://askubuntu.com/questions/285642/skype-crashes-with-a-segmentation-fault
<davefly82> salve a tutti c'è qualcuno che ha letto del mio problema alcuni minuti fa?
<lucaguida> forse ho risolto
<akis24> lucaguida: bene
<lucaguida> vedremo
<lucaguida> grazie per l'aiuto
<lucaguida> ciaoo
<akis24> ciao
<rosky> ciao a tutti posso chiedere un informazione
<rosky> il mio hp pavilion g6 1127 sl
<rosky>  non riesco ad fare leggere la webcam integrata
<rosky>  si può intervenire trammite terminale?
<rosky> ?????????????????????????????????????
<McLollerik> buonasera
<Delfino1983> ciao McLollerik
<McLollerik> cercavo un aiuto per l'installazione di ubunto 13.04
<Delfino1983> hai gia scaricato il file immagine!?
<McLollerik> ho W8 e vogli oinstallarllo su chiavetta
<McLollerik> si
<McLollerik> scaricato
<McLollerik> ma non si avvia
<Delfino1983> hai fatto la chiavetta bootable!?
<McLollerik> nemeno usando compatibilità W7, xp xp+sp3 ecc
<Delfino1983> usa questo programma  http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<McLollerik> a dire il vero sono riuscito da poco a far vedere la porta usb3 all'vvio
<McLollerik> lo installo sulla chiavetta suppongo
<McLollerik> ma l'immagine cm non si apre
<Delfino1983> no su windows
<Delfino1983> scaricati quel programma poi ci carichi dento il S.O.
<McLollerik> ahhh
<McLollerik> quindi scarico il programma, installo il programma su chiavetta, avio da chiavetta e leggo l'immagine per l'installazione
<Delfino1983> no
<McLollerik> :)
<Delfino1983> leggiti que guida McLollerik http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<McLollerik> ok leggo, intanto grazie per la disponibilità e l'attenzione :D
<Delfino1983> McLollerik siamo qua x questo
<McLolleriK> Ho fatto come da istruzione della pagina linkata da Delfino83, è partita l'installazione, poi si è bloccato e il monitor del pc presentaava a seguente scritta"Busy Box V1.20.2(Ubuntu 1:1.20.0 8Ubuntu1) bul-in shell (ash)" e sotto "(initransfs) unable to find a medium containing a live file system" Essendo aramaico per me vado ad intuzione e sto supponendo che forse su chiavetta non posso installare la versione che ho scaricat
<Delfino1983> McLolleriK non c'entra nulla
<McLolleriK> possibilità che dipenda dalla orta usb3 ?
<Delfino1983> alta
<Delfino1983> ti riconosce la chiavetta!?
<McLolleriK> si, perchè mi aveva dato schermata Ubuntesca :)
<McLolleriK> cmq provo subito
<McLolleriK> a dopo :D
<Delfino1983> ok
<lastra> ciao a tutti posso chiedere una info su debian per Xorg?Dopotutto è vostra madre...
<Delfino1983> lastra dicci
<lastra> ciao!Non riesco ad abilitare l' accelerazione 3d...glxgears mi da 30 fotogrammi al sec...dovrei averne 300...
<lastra> ho un eeepc ed ho seguito le procedure ma niente...coi vekki debian funzionava..è come se non considerasse il file xorg.conf...
<Delfino1983> :D
<Delfino1983> lastra prova sul forum
<McLolleriK> ora sono riuscito a procedere un po, fino alla partizione, dove ho potuto notare che non mi vedeva la chiavetta. per sicurezza ho tolto fisicamente l'hdd del np, però mi ero scordato che quest'apparecchio ha due hdd uno normale ed un ssd da 24gb, ed è quello che vedeva durante l'installazione, la chiavetta non la vede per fare l'installazione, ma la domanda sorge spontanea se non la vede coma fa ad avviarsi il programma d'ins
<Delfino1983_GnAm> bella domanda
<McLolleriK> ora mi vado a cibare, poi provo con altro pc a  fare installazione fino alla partizione, poi interrompo e lo piazzo di qua :D e vedo che succede :P
<spartacus_72> sera
<pindol> ciao a tutti ho installato ben due programmi per gestire uno scanner  ( xsane e programma di utilità per scanner )( scanner samsung scx 3400f ) ma senza risultato.Qualche suggerimento?
<first_choice> pindol, hai prima installato i driver?
<first_choice> http://www.samsung.com/it/support/model/SCX-3400/SEE-downloads
<pindol> first_choice, ho installato la stampante da impostazioni di sistema -stampanti
<pindol> first_choice, nel link ci sono tre drivers diversi per linux quale dei tre devo scaricare?
<first_choice> pindol, e quindi se provi a scannerizzare  non te la trova?
<first_choice> questo è quello che devi scaricare
<first_choice> Printing & Scan Driver
<first_choice> che sono i driver il resto utility
<pindol> first_choice, la stampante si è installata e funzia lo scanner non lo vede
<first_choice> pindol, prova ad installare quelli che scarichi direttamente dal sito della samsung
<pindol> first_choice, una volta scaricato il file per installarlo basta aprirlo?
<first_choice> devi lanciare il file install.sh
<pindol> first_choice, non sono in grado!
<first_choice> è semplice
<first_choice> estrai l'archivio sulla scrivania
<first_choice> apri il terminale
<first_choice> ti porti dentro alla cartella scompattata
<first_choice> e digita il seguente comando:
<first_choice> ./install.sh
<pindol> first_choice, e per portarmi dentro la cartella scompattata?
<first_choice> pindol, hai la versione inglese o italiano del so?
<pindol> first_choice, ITALIANO UBUNTU 13/04
<first_choice> ok allora nel terminale digita
<first_choice> cd ~/Scrivania/uld/
<first_choice> e ti così dentro alla cartella scompattata
<first_choice> se hai lasciato il nome di default della cartella
<pindol> first_choice, grazie ora ci provo
<first_choice> pindol, di nulla se hai qualche problema chiamami
<McLolleriK> Ribuonasera, non rieco a fare vedere la chiavetta usb in occasione dell-installazione, cmq ubuntu la vede, ma quando si procede alla partizione non mi fa vedere la chiavetta usb
<pindol> first_choice, ERROR: Root priviliges required , execution aborted
<first_choice> ok allora sempre nella stessa cartella digita
<first_choice> sudo ./install.sh
<first_choice> ti chiederà la tua password
<first_choice> serve per darti temporaneamente i privilegi di root
<pindol> first_choice, ok
<enzotib> McLolleriK, installi da DVD o da USB?
<McLolleriK> da usb
<enzotib> McLolleriK, e vuoi installare su un'altra USB?
<McLolleriK> sulla stessa
<enzotib> McLolleriK, e non si può, che io sappia
<McLolleriK> quindi sparo l-immagine su un dvd e poi di la lo piazzo sull-usb _
<McLolleriK> ?
<enzotib> oppure usi due usb, una per l'avvio e una come destinazione dell'installazione
<McLolleriK> ok ora provo, grazie mille
<enzotib> prego
<pindol> first_choice, funzia!! grazie mille.oltretutto ho imparato come si installa un file.
<pindol> first_choice, la cartella che ho estratto sulla scrivania,posso buttarla?
<first_choice> pindol, di nulla...la cartella puoi tranquillamente cestinarla
<marizzola> buonasera
<marizzola> sono nuova vorrei fare una domanda
#ubuntu-it 2013-08-22
<jekill> sono mesi che non mi si propone di aggiornare il kernel/library/ etc etc
<jekill> any idea ?
<jekill> Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
<jekill> i686
<amrvf> salve a tutti!
<amrvf> scusate, non so se è questo il posto per chiedere qualche consiglio
<amrvf> ci provo
<amrvf> istallato da wubi sul netbook di mia moglie
<amrvf> funaionz tutto ma non riesco a stampare sulal stampante condivisa su seven
<amrvf> da esploratore SMB vedo il gruppo, il pc ma non la stampante
<amrvf> su seven in rete vedo le stampanti condivide
<amrvf> o meglio, da sfoglia  su esploratore SMB il tasto OK è grigio , non cliccabile
<amrvf> ho già disattivato il windows firewall sulal rete locale di seven
<amrvf> qualche consiglio?
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<ky> salve
<ky> 2 cosette:  uso startx per avviare openbox, ho tolto unity, gnome e lightdm. Non trovo il comando per stoppare X.  La seconda, il kernel di ubuntu ha i driver nouveau integrati, giusto? Perchè vga_switch è abilitato. Se però abilito i nouveau in un kernel vanilla ho qualche problema, per es. le finestre non vanno in full screen. Devo aggiornare il server X per nouveau visto che i driver che uso sono gli ultimi, oppure cè qualcosa ch
<glpiana> ky, per stoppare X prova a tornare in tty e premere ctrl+x
<glpiana> ky, i nouveau son già nel kernel
<glpiana> ky, non c'è supporto su kernel compilati da sè
<ky> lo so che non danno supporto, nonostante siamo su linux......però non capisco perchè i driver di un vanilla mi da questi problemi
<ky> forse qualcosa di ubuntu non è aggiornato
<enzotib> ky, in openbox, tasto destro sul desktop, si apre un menu dove in fondo dovrebbe anche esserci "exit" o qualcosa del genere
<ky> si
<enzotib> ky, glpiana diceva che "in questo canale" non riceverai supporto per kernel compilati da te
<ky> io chiedevo per i driver
<enzotib> mi pare che la cosa sia strettamente legata al kernel, o no?
<ky> no, c è qualcosa in ubuntu che non fa andare bene i driver aggiornati
<ky> su altri funge
<ky> quasi quasi sembra che ubuntu segua windows, sempre più chiuso e fuori dal mondo linux.....
<enzotib> !chat | ky
<ubot-it> ky: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ky> dici la generale?
<glpiana> O.o
<ky> vabbe intato provo il comando per stop X
<ky_> funziona, grazie
<enzotib> prego
<ky_> dove è che devo andare per i nouveau?
<Savio> Ciao a tutti
<Guest3717> Vorrei aggiornare il mio ubuntu da 12 to 13 come fare quali sono i comandi ?
<glpiana> !aggiornamento | Guest3717
<ubot-it> Guest3717: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione#Avanzamento_di_versione
<Guest3717> grazie
<Guest3717> ma ubuntu 13.04 è in Inglese ? Un pò scomodo !
<enzotib> Guest3717, no, è nella lingua che scegli durante l'installazione
<Guest3717> ok
<Guest3717> conoscete un emalatore che possa far girare i programmi windows ?
<enzotib> !wine | Guest3717
<ubot-it> Guest3717: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<enzotib> Guest3717, con molte limitazioni
<Guest3717> ahh
<enzotib> Guest3717, come alternativa c'è la virtualizzazione, dipende dalle esigenze
<Guest3717> Ho bisogno di sciogliere il cordone dal win , conosco Ubuntu da un bel pò ma ho imparato poco perche troppo attaccato ai software del win
<enzotib> Guest3717, la cosa migliore per la transizione, è avere Win in dual boot, ma Ubuntu in avvio automatico
<glpiana> Guest3717, e vuoi farlo emulando programmi di windows sotto ubuntu? :)
<Guest3717> Ho un HDD dedicato a Linux :)
<glpiana> io una stanza
<glpiana> :D
<Guest3717> :)
<akis24> giorno
<Guest3717> virtualbox com'è per la virtualizzazione ?
<enzotib> ottimo e gratuito
<enzotib> e tutto sommato anche semplice
<Delfino1983> Guest3717 scaricati Vmware Player
<Delfino1983> il migliore
<enzotib> Delfino1983, è gratuito?
<Guest3717> https://my.vmware.com/web/vmware/free#desktop_end_user_computing/vmware_player/5_0
<Delfino1983> enzotib assolutamente si
<Neurocoso> salve a tutti, posso chiedervi aiuto?
<enzotib> !chiedi | Neurocoso
<ubot-it> Neurocoso: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Neurocoso> Eh, una riga non so se ce la faccio. :-)
<Neurocoso> ma ci proverò
<akis24> Neurocoso: scrivi anche piu' di una riga se serve .. :)
<Neurocoso> Sto cercando di installare ubuntu 13.04 su un notebook HP Pavilion Sleekbook 15, in dual-boot con Win 8. Ho messo l'immagine di ubuntu su una chiavetta USB (non ho unità cd), ma nonostante abbia disabilitato il Secure Boot e fatto anche un tentativo abilitando la compatibilità con Legacy, il sistema se ne frega e fa partire Windows per direttissima.
<Neurocoso> ho anche cambiato l'ordine di avvio dei device, mettendo la chiavetta USB per prima
<Neurocoso> l'immagine è bootabile e l'ho preparata con UNetBootin
<enzotib> Neurocoso, potresti 1) provare a rifare la pendrive, ancora con unetbootin, oppure con un altro tool 2) verificare l'md5 della ISO scaricata 3) verificare la pagina wiki su UEFI
<enzotib> !usbwin | Neurocoso
<ubot-it> Neurocoso: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<enzotib> !md5 | Neurocoso
<ubot-it> Neurocoso: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<enzotib> !UEFI | Neurocoso
<ubot-it> Neurocoso: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Neurocoso> ok, studio tutto e faccio l'ennesimo tentativo. Grazie :-)
<Neurocoso> poi vi faccio sapere com'è andata
<matt_91> 'giorno a tutti, ubuntu da qualche giorno ogni tanto tachete e si frezza tutto tanto da costringermi a togliergli la corrente, volevo vedere il problema se presente in qualche log, ma non trovo apparentemente niente....
<matt_91> ecco le ultime righe di syslog: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6013624/
<matt_91> Sembrerebbe tipo un problema con la partizione in ntfs, ma 1 è smontata e non veniva utilizzata in nessuno dei cash, e 2 mi sembra strano...
<enzotib> matt_91, ma che sono tutti quegli os-prober?
<matt_91> enzotib: a me lo domandi? XD
<enzotib> hai fatto un update-grub più volte?
<matt_91> enzotib: no, ma comunque credo che sia dovuto ad aggiornamenti
<matt_91> enzotib: o forse ad una pulizia, avero circa 20-30 kernel obsoleti... e li ho rimossi tutti
<enzotib> ah ecco
<enzotib> ubuntu o kubuntu?
<matt_91> enzotib: ubuntu :P
<matt_91> ( se sparisco è perchè mi si sarà bloccato il pc... )
<enzotib> difficile da diagnosticare
<matt_91> o.O e io che faccio?
<matt_91> perchè nei log, non c'è traccia(per lo meno a modo di vedere mio) di niente
<matt_91> enzotib: se no faccio l'upgrade alla versione in sviluppo e se me lo fa ancora segnalo un bug su launchpad XD(sto scerzando)
<matt_91> *scherzando
<enzotib> matt_91, ma hai tutto regolare?
<matt_91> enzotib: si, credo di si
<enzotib> matt_91, grep proposed /etc/apt/sources.list
<enzotib> su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<matt_91> enzotib: va be che ci sto venendo poco ultimamente, ma ricordarmi che c'è paste XD comunque non te lo pasto, è una riga: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu raring-proposed restricted main multiverse universe
<enzotib> eccolo
<enzotib> MAI usare i proposed
<enzotib> potrebbe essere quello il problema
<matt_91> enzotib: ... a dire il vero li ho sempre usati...
<enzotib> e hai sempre sbagliato
<matt_91> dal 2008 che uso ubuntu e da allora li ho sempre abilitati XD
<matt_91> enzotib: quando installo ubuntu mica mi viene detto "non abilitare i probosed se vuoi star tranquillo" :p
<enzotib> matt_91, di default non sono abilitati
<matt_91> enzotib: si ma... sti crash potrebbero lasciarmi dei log, tanto da capire un attimino...
<matt_91> una specie di logcat come su androi per esempio :)
<enzotib> matt_91, i proposed possono anche contenere dei kernel diversi, contenenti bugs
<enzotib> se si blocca il kernel, facile che non va più niente
<matt_91> e i backports?
<enzotib> i backports vanno bene, ma servono a poco se hai l'ultima versione di ubuntu
<matt_91> enzotib: ma non credo si blocchi il kernel, non va in kernel panich
<matt_91> *panic
<enzotib> matt_91, uname -r
<matt_91> enzotib: 3.8.0-30-generic
<matt_91> installoto oggi, e me lo faceva pure ieri con il 29(credo)
<enzotib> può anche essere una libreria grafica
<matt_91> enzotib: quello è più probabile
<enzotib> infatti il 30 non c'è ancora nei repo
<matt_91> ho notato dei nuovi pacchetti riguardanti dirver grafici
<enzotib> ora vado a pranzo, a dopo
<matt_91> comunque enzotib se fosse dovuto alla grafica probabile che mi si blocchi anche mentre sono solamente nelle consolle(tty*) e non su quella grafica?
<matt_91> enzotib: ok, grazie mille e buon appetito!!!!
<matt_91> intanto io prova a mettere i nvidia-325 e vediamo che succede...
<matt_91> riavvio e vedo, se non torno, è perchè vengo un'altro giorno/momento ;) ciao  e grazie enzotib!!!! gentilissimo come sempre :)
<santi_baylor> ragazzi ho un problema a stampare un file pdf ... una volta che faccio partire la stampa, quello che riesco ad ottenre è una pagina bianca... qualcuno saprebbe darmi una spiegazione a ciò?
<glpiana> santi_baylor, che programma usi per visualizzare il pdf e per stamparlo?
<ale73> ciao a tutti. Non riesco a configurare una chiavetta per tv su Ubuntu 13.04. e' una pinnacle 330e che viene vista dal pc (si accende la spia verde) ma non funziona. Ho provato a seguire le procedure per le precedenti edizioni di ubuntu ma non sono riuscito a ottenere nulla. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<santi_baylor> evince o mupdf
<santi_baylor> per stamparlo evince glpiana
<glpiana> santi_baylor, e solo i pdf non riesci a stampare?
<santi_baylor> no solo questo file, ho provato a vedere se c'era qualche limitazione di copyright, ma non mni sembra... anche perchè il file l'ho in pratica è di mia proprietà...
<santi_baylor> l'ho--->è
<glpiana> santi_baylor, quind stampi senza problemi altri pdf con evince?
<santi_baylor> esatto
<glpiana> santi_baylor, proviamo da terminale
<santi_baylor> come?
<glpiana> santi_baylor, col terminale piazzati nella directory che contiene il file pdf che devi stampare
<glpiana> santi_baylor, quando ci sei, dai "ls" per vedere il nome esatto del file
<glpiana> santi_baylor, quando sei pronto dimmelo
<santi_baylor> sono pronto
<santi_baylor> vuoi che scriva il nome del file?
<glpiana> santi_baylor, tu modifica il comando che ti do col nome corretto del file: lpr nomefile.pdf
<santi_baylor> fatto
<glpiana> santi_baylor, la stampante da segni di vita?
<santi_baylor> si
<santi_baylor> ottimo
<glpiana> l'ha stampato?
<santi_baylor> positivo
<santi_baylor> come mai con evince non ci riuscivo?
<glpiana> allora ci sarà qualcosa nel file che a evince non piace
<santi_baylor> per modificare le impostazioni di stampa basta agire sulle impostazioni della stampante predefinita?
<glpiana> santi_baylor, immagino di sì, ma non ne ho idea
<santi_baylor> ok grazie glpiana come al solito mi sei stato di grande aiuto!!
<glpiana> :)
<ale73> ri-ciao...qualcuno può aiutarmi con la scheda pctv330e? grazie
<glpiana> ale73, usb?
<ale73> sì
<ale73> la vede (si accende la lucina verde sulla usb) ma non funge
<glpiana> ale73, se è inserita, scrivi: lsusb nel terminale e emetti l'output su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | ale73
<ubot-it> ale73: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ale73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6013819/
<davide_> raga, aiuto mi dite un programma facile da terminale per inviare le e-mail
<glpiana> ale73, hai seguito questo wiki? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/EzioPerotta/Prove1
<glpiana> davide_, sendEmail
<glpiana> davide_, sendEmail -f $SENDER -t $MAILTO -u $SUBJECT -m $BODY -a $ATTACH1  -s $SERVER
<davide_> dove lo trovo nel repository
<glpiana> davide_, sì
<ale73> sì, ma non trova questo file: hg clone http://mcentral.de/hg/~mrec/em28xx-new  cd em28xx-new/
<glpiana> davide_, prova a dare sendEmail nel terminale, forse è già installato
<glpiana> ale73, mi sa che sta guida è vecchia
<ale73> esatto.... e quindi?
<davide_> mi dice recipient names must be specified
<glpiana> ale73, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/SchedeTv/PctvPinnacle330e
<glpiana> davide_, oki, allora il comando c'è già. quindi riempi i campi che ti ho indicato sopra
<davide_> cioe come devo fare
<ale73> idem...
<ale73> http://kernellabs.com/hg/~dheitmueller/v4l-dvb-drxd non si trova più
<glpiana> davide_, sostituisci le varie voci: indirizzo del mittente, quello del ricevente, oggetto della mail, corpo della mail, eventuali attachment e nome del server di uscita
<glpiana> ale73, non so che dirti allora. aspetta jester- e chiedi a lui
<ale73> ok grazie..
<davide_> da terminale e invio per ogni nome cambiato, pio per inviarlo
<glpiana> <davide_> raga, aiuto mi dite un programma facile da terminale...  <--- non hai chiesto tu da terminale?
<davide_> scusa .poi
<glpiana> davide_, quando dai invio lui invia il mail
<davide_> ok
<davide_> si scusa. ma le voci sostituite comwe mi hai detto ogni volta faccio invio
<glpiana> davide_, no, il comando è unico, ma dove vedi $SENDER ci scrivi il tuo email, dove vedi $MAILTO ci metti l'indirizzo del tizio a cui mandi la mail e così via
<davide_> devo scrivere tutto
<glpiana> esempio: sendEmail -f gino@ginetti.com -t mariotto@pinotti.com -u "Mail di prova" -m "Questo e' il testo del mail di prova" -s SERVER_DI_USCITA_DEL_TUO_ACCOUNT
<Riccardone> salve
<davide_> ok. procedo piu tardi devo assentarmi
<akis24> ciao
<Alfasus> salve a tutti
<Alfasus> Uso Amarok Versione 2.7.0 Utilizz0 KDE 4.10.5
<Alfasus> La attuale Collezione Locale è costituita da elementi che sono memorizzate in cartelle che non sono selezionate nella configurazione di Amarok. Non so come eliminarli dalla collezione locale (non dal disco).
<andre376> ciao a tutti... ho un problema con l' eliminazione di file recuperati con photorec... quando vado per cestinarli mi esce una finestra con questo messaggio: " Accesso negato a /home/andrea/.local/share/Trash/files/backup.2." .... cosa devo fare per eliminarli?
<andre376> grazie per l attenzione
<mibofra> andre376, vacci come superutente
<mibofra> gksudo nautilus
<mibofra> da terminale :)
<andre376> scusa ma e solo poco che uso ubuntu... sono un po dummy... come si fa?
<andre376> ecco
<andre376> grazie ora provo
<andre376> me lo sta scaricando e installando.... :)
<mibofra> nautilus ?
<andre376> si
<mibofra> ma è il gestore dei file predefinito è incluso xD
<andre376> ha dolphin
<andre376> uso kubuntu 13.04
<mibofra> lol allora davi gksudo dolphin xD
<mibofra> senza installare nautilus e lib
<andre376> oops... gia fatto mi chiede riavvio... provo con dolphin
<mibofra> ok
<andre376> grazie  mibofra!!
<andre376> ora  mi lascia fare
<andre376> ;)
<mibofra> andre376, ma chiudi appena finito :)
<andre376> ciao al prossimo problema
<andre376> cioe la finestra di root
<mibofra> che se cancelli cose sbagliate xD
<andre376> speriamo di no!!!
<Marcantonio98> Ciao
<DaRcHaNgEl> ciao
<bear_> buonasera, ho un problema con il wifi.. qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<first_choice> bear_ | qualcuno
<first_choice> ok fail
<bear_> no, nessuno
<first_choice> bear_ esponi il tuo problema
<first_choice> se qualcosa sa...risponderà
<first_choice> qualcuno*
<first_choice> è il vino dopocena :D
<bear_> non riesco più a connettermi alla rete wifi, prima andava tutto bene..
<first_choice> hai effettuato qualche aggiornamento?
<bear_> si, componenti base ubuntu
<first_choice> usi ubuntu in dual boot?
<bear_> no solo ubuntu 13.04
<first_choice> prova ad effettuare un boot con la versione precedente del kernel
<bear_> in quel caso funzionerebbe sicuro
<first_choice> bear_ con l'ultimo aggiornamento del kernel ho avuto problemi con i driver della scheda video
<first_choice> magari a te ha dato problemi il wifi
<bear_> come faccio a ridare la versione precedente del kernel?
<first_choice> bisogna modificare il file di configurazione di grub
<bear_> puoi guidarmi a farlo?
<first_choice> non l'ho mai fatto...proviamo a vedere
<bear_> c'è una guida nel wiki?
<first_choice> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub
<bear_> ok, devo andare ...buona serata
<first_choice> bear_ ,  buona serata anche a te
<David_____> Ciao
<gianni> buona sera a tutti nella chat da gianni
<gianni> salve di nuovo volevo chiedere come recuperare ed aggiornare la lingua italiana su un ubuntu 9.4
<mapreri> gianni: 9.04? Omg
<gianni> cosa
<gianni> ?
<mapreri> gianni: Ubuntu 9.04? (Intrepid, mi pare)
<mapreri> Mi pare un po' vecchio...
<mapreri> E comunque non ho capito che vuoi fare
<mapreri> (Ho solo 5 minuti, comunque)
<gianni> salve mapreri -   si , ho un  computer  vecchio ed ho istallato la 9.04 ma non trovo i files per convertirla totalmente in italiano
<gianni> da una live
<mapreri> gianni: non è vero che per un computer vecchio serve una release vecchia. È anche difficile ricevere supporto.
<gianni> lo so  me ne sono accorto
<gianni> lo butto via?
<mapreri> Comunque di solito non si usano "file" per avere la lingua italiana ma si installano i relativi pacchetti. In particolare guarda questa pagina che descrive bene quello che vuoi fare. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano
<mapreri> gianni: cosa vuoi buttar via? Il PC? Mai! Piuttosto installati xubuntu o lubuntu 13.04, scommetto che girano più veloce della 9.04
<gianni> ho provato ad istallare i pacchetti ma non li trova nel repositiry abituale
<gianni> ok proverò lubuntu
<mapreri> Questo perché i repo vengono trasferiti una volta che la release non è più supportata. Sono in old-release.ubuntu.com
<mapreri> Detto questo, ho finito il mio tempo. Risulteró online perché uso un bouncer IRC. Buona sera!
<gianni> allora provero a reindirizzare .-
<gianni> grazie
<yubby> ciao a tutti
<yubby> avrei un problema, cortesemente qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi ?
<jester-> !qualcuno | yubby
<ubot-it> yubby: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<yubby> ok
<yubby> provando a installare ubuntu fino alla versione 8.10 il mio pc funziona senza problemi. dalla 8.10 in su appena faccio partire la macchina intanto non mi compare la schermata con le varie opzioni e carica in automatico (ubuntu) appena finisce di caricare mi compare una schermata nera con vari pixel sparsi qua e là e stop !
<jester-> yubby: ha i solo ubuntu sul pc?
<yubby> ho letto un po' sul forum e a quanto ho capito forse il problema è la scheda video. ma non ne sono sicuro
<yubby> sì, ho formattato oggi
<yubby> diciamo che ho anche una partizione ntfs
<yubby> dove tengo solo i file
<yubby> non c'è installato niente
<jester-> yubby: insstallando se si ha solo linux al boot non fa vedere il menu rgub, devi pigiare ripetutamente shift  per poterlo vedere, che video hai
<yubby> nvidia 8600gt
<yubby> 1gb
<yubby> 512 mb sorry :)
<DaRcHaNgEl> yubby: va bene
<DaRcHaNgEl> non ti preoccupare
<yubby> quindi ?
<jester-> yubby: hai installato?
<yubby> cosa ?
<jester-> ubuntu
<yubby> la 8.10 l'ho installata e va bene
<yubby> ma vorrei installare la 13.4
<yubby> neanche la 10 lts e neanche la 11 va
<jester-> yubby: la 8.10 non è piu assisitita ma il problem è faci,emte risolvibile
<yubby> con la 8.10 non da problemi
<jester-> yubby:  e allora tieni la 8.10 che vbiuo che ti diciamo
<DaRcHaNgEl> yubby: ma hai provato a vedere se gira la live
<yubby> io vorrei installare la 13.4 o almeno la 11
<yubby> neanchè
<jester-> yubby: ubuntu ufficiale o tarocca tipo mint o majorana
<yubby> appena metto il cd per esempio quello della 10 lts non mi compare il solito meno all'inizio, carica direttamente e appena finisce di caricare non entra in modalità live ma compare direttamente la scheramta nera con i colori sparsi
<yubby> ho scaricato qui dal sito ufficiale
<jester-> yubby: va bè continua pure per i cazzi tuoi
<yubby> perchè rispondi in questo modo scusa ?
<jester-> yubby: perchè non leggi e non rispondi alle domande
<yubby> a quale domanda non ho risposto ?
<spartacus_72> sera
<jester-> yubby: rileggi osopra
<yubby> sera
<jester-> sopra
<jester-> yubby: hai la live 13,04?
<yubby> no
<jester-> cosa hai sottomno
<jester-> sottomano*
<yubby> ho per esempio la 11.10
<jester-> avviala e alla prima schermata F6 e scegli nomodeset
<yubby> provo
<jester-> che è il driver open che litiga
<jester-> con nomodeset non lo caica ma è strano che una serie 8000 no funzi
<yubby> guarda ho prova
<yubby> provato
<yubby> e mi compare il menu del grub
<yubby> che mi fa scegliere ubuntu che ho installato (8.10) con i vari kernel
<jester-> yubby: si puo sapere cosa hai installato adesso?
<yubby> ora è installato 8.10
<jester-> ai tempi della 8.10 il driver open nouveau non c'era
<jester-> quindi non fa casino
<yubby> ok :)
<jester-> ti onverebbe provare con al 13,04
<DaRcHaNgEl> yubby: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<jester-> yubby: sei in winz adesso?
<yubby> da qui l'ho scariata
<yubby> no
<yubby> sono in ubuntu
<jester-> fatti il cd e prova
<yubby> ho appena provato a farlo partire da cd da ubuntu
<yubby> mi da errore
<jester-> hai appena detto sopra che non hai la live 13.04
<jester-> o sono io il rincoglionito
<yubby> infatti
<yubby> ma questo non è importante
<yubby> ho detto che con qualsiasi versione dopo a 8.10 non funziona
<jester-> <yubby> ho appena provato a farlo partire da cd da ubuntu
<yubby> ho provato adesso sia con la 10 sia con la 11 ma entrambe danno lo stesso problema
<jester-> e il cd non si fa partire da ubuntu ma lo si boota
<yubby> poco fa ero in ubuntu 8.10, con il cd della versione 11.10 ma non andava lo stesso
<jester-> e il cd non si fa partire da ubuntu ma lo si boota
<yubby> ho appena fatto il boot
<yubby> ma non funziona lo stesso
<yubby> lo sto facendo
<yubby> sta caricando
<yubby> sto aspettando al scheramta nera
<jester-> con nomodeset?
<jester-> hai settato nomodeset da tasto F6?
<yubby> non mi consende di digitare alcun comando....carica solamente e poi compare la schermata nera
<jester-> yubby:  boot da cd, compare un meni
<jester-> u
<jester-> e scegli lingua e sotto ci sono le opzioni tasti FX
<yubby> aspetta
<yubby> ci sono riuscito
<jester-> nel menu c'è prova ubuntu installa ubuntu verifica disco
<yubby> sisi
<yubby> ho appena fatto
<yubby> ho messo, prova ubuntu
<yubby> sisi
<jester-> F6
<yubby> fatto
<jester-> nomodesewr
<yubby> scusami
<yubby> sono rincoglionito io
<yubby> nomodesewr  scritto così ?
<jester-> nomodeset
<jester-> basta che lo scegli col mouse
<yubby> cosa fa questo comando ?
<jester-> fa che se non leggi è inutile che te lo riscriva
<spartacus_72> ,,,
<yubby> ho appena provato
<yubby> la schermata di caricamento è ora diversa
<yubby> ma non capsico perchè fa così....
<yubby> ora sembra che sia riuscito ad entrare in modalità live, carica molto lentamnete però
<yubby> comunque jester, per quale motivo fa così ?
<jester-> perchè ha evitato il conflitto con il driver open nouveau
<jester-> ed è lento perchè il pc sara scarso e comunque da cd va 1/4
<yubby> non conosco questo driver open nouveau, perchè crea un problema con il mio pc ?
<jester-> poi se installi devi mettere il driver non open da driver aggiuntivi
<yubby> questo lo devo fare una volta installato o durante l'installazione ?
<mibofra> yubby, ogni installazione di ubuntu
<mibofra> una sola volta
<yubby> ok
<yubby> grazie
<yubby> domani installero la 13.04 e lo farò
<yubby> grazie infinite :)
<will_> audio con xubuntu va sempre via e  ritorna dopo 5 minuti lo fa sempre =( agiuto
#ubuntu-it 2013-08-23
<glpiana> ola
<akis24> giorno
<vlt> giorno!
<nico_> buongiorno a tutti.. sulla barra in alto vicino all'orologio da un po di tempo compare un triangolo rosso di avviso che dice che il sistema non è aggiornato, in realtà se chiedo di aggiornarlo dice che è aggiornato... qualcuno sa dirmi perchè?
<nico_> nessuno sa rispondermi?
<mibofra_cell> nico_: spetta un attimo
<nico_> ok mibofra_cell
<mibofra_cell> nico_: vedi con update manager o da terminale sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<nico_> allora mibofra_cell
<nico_> mi da un warning
<mibofra_cell> Uhm ha finito!
<mibofra_cell> *?
<glpiana> nico_, fallo da terminale
<nico_> si ho finito ma mi da un warning... cioè che si è verificato un errore nella firma
<glpiana> !paste | nico_
<ubot-it> nico_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nico_> qual'è l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> nico_, quello che ti appare sulla barra del browser dopo che hai premuto "paste"
<nico_> scusami ma non comprendo
<glpiana> nico_, è una roba tipo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/xxxxxxxx             dove le xxxxxx sono dei numeri
<akis24> giorno
<nico_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6016817/
<nico_> è questo che v olevi? glpiana
<glpiana> nico_, c'è un motivo per cui usi i repository proposed?
<glpiana> nico_, sì, è questo
<nico_> nessuno
<glpiana> nico_, sei su ubuntu o kubuntu o altro?
<nico_> dovrebbero essere di defoult
<nico_> ubuntu
<glpiana> nico_, no, non lo dovrebbero essere
<glpiana> nico_, nel terminale scrivi: sudo software-properties-gtk
<glpiana> anzi, meglio gksu software-properties-gtk
<glpiana> comunque, ti deve aprire sorgenti software
<nico_> si è aperta una finestra
<nico_> software e aggiornamento
<glpiana> nico_, allora, quella finestra è suddivisa in un più tabelle
<nico_> yes
<glpiana> nella prima se guardi bene c'è la voce "scaricare da:"
<nico_> si
<glpiana> nico_, clicca sul tasto di fianco, dal menu scegli "altro" e tra i server italiani scegli fastbull o garr
<glpiana> dimmi quando hai fatto
<nico_> fatto
<glpiana> nico_, ora devi passare alla tabella "aggiornamenti"
<nico_> ok
<glpiana> nico_, lì c'è un elenco di 3 o 4 voci alle quali puoi mettere o togliere delle spunte
<nico_> si
<glpiana> nico_, una di queste voci è "aggironamenti proposti" o roba simile
<nico_> si
<glpiana> togli la spunta a quella voce
<nico_> ma questo non mi aggiorna quello che propongono giusto?
<glpiana> nico_, dopodichè chiudi la finestra software e aggiornamento
<glpiana> nico_, i proposed sono repository che possono contenere software non completamente funzionante
<glpiana> se non sei sviluppatore o smanettone lasciali perdere
<nico_> ah...
<nico_> ma che cosa aggiornerebbero
<glpiana> aggiornerebbero pacchetti del tuo sistema ma con versioni non ancora pronte per il largo pubblico
<ExPBoy> nico_, in pratica 99 su 100 ti incasinano il sistema
<nico_> quindi adesso il mio computer si aggiornerànormalemete Oppure non farà più aggiornamenti?
<glpiana> nico_, ci siamo, sei tornato al terminale?
<matt_91_> 'giorno a tutti. Volevo fare un ppa-purge sui ppa dei raring-proposed, ma non riesco a capire cosa devo mettergli come argomento al comando...
<nico_> ci sono
<nico_> glpiana
<glpiana> matt_91_, i proposed non penso siano ppa, per cui non so se ppa-purge funziona
<glpiana> nico_, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<nico_> ho fatto
<matt_91_> glpiana: o.O non dirmi così
<nico_> dice che ok... nessun aggiornamento
<nico_> senza warning
<glpiana> nico_, ben, a posto
<ExPBoy> nico_, ok ora se ci saranno aggiornamenti dovrebbe farli senza problemi
<nico_> ok... grazie mille glpiana
<matt_91_> glpiana: esendo che mi si freeza in compurer a casaccio(no kernel panic) enzotib mi ha detto ieri che probabilmente copla dei rarin-proposed che ho ricevuto un aggiornamento farlocco... volevo ripristinare i pacchetti :)
<glpiana> nico_, comuqnue il problema del warning era legato ai server italiani che spesso non vanno (quelli che avevi di default)
<nico_> gentilisimo
<nico_> ma se voglio posso aggiungere quella spunta
<ExPBoy> -.-
<nico_> e provare ad aggiornare sul server che mi hai fatto impostare?
<glpiana> nico_, a tuo rischio e pericolo
<nico_> che può succeredere che non si aggiorna
<enzotib> matt_91_, ok proviamo?
<glpiana> nico_, se non hai motivo di usare quei repository non farlo, è meglio
<nico_> o che crea casini
<matt_91_> ciao enzotib, se hai tempo/voglia volentieri ;)
<nico_> ok... grazie ancora glpiana
<matt_91_> enzotib: come ieri, se sparisco mi si è bloccato tutto XD
<enzotib> matt_91_, ok, fammi trovare le istruzioni che ho da qualche parte
<osho0000> salve, ho installato ubuntu 12.04.1. Di piu non posso perche la mia scheda grafica ati hd4*** non e supportata. Adesso ubuntu mi da molti aggiornamenti cosa posso aggiornare senza passare a 12.04.2?
<enzotib> matt_91_, postami il tuo sources.list
<glpiana> osho0000, tutto tranne il kernel
<osho0000> lgpiana , allora dove scrive kernel non spunto in resto lascio spuntato?!
<glpiana> osho0000, anche se mi pare strano che nel passaggio da 12.04.1 a 12.04.2 si perda il supporto ad una scheda video
<matt_91_> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6016862/
<osho0000> glpiana cosi ho letto in vari forum in giro..
<mibofra_cell> Oi ciao matt_91_
<glpiana> osho0000, hai provato la live della 12.04.2?
<glpiana> osho0000, sui forum ci sono scritte anche tante sciocchezze
<matt_91_> ciao mibofra_cell
<john_muddy> ciao a tutti  vorrei sapere se sono disponibili driver proprietari della ATI Mobility Radeon HD5470 per UB13.04
<osho0000> si ho quando aggiorno alla 12.04.2 la ventola del portatile si sente di piu e si scalda di piu.
<glpiana> john_muddy, se ti vengono proposti dal software per la gestione dei driver proprietari la risposta è sì. se no, lascia stare
<glpiana> osho0000, nel dubbio allora non aggiornare software che riguarda il sistema, ma solo le applicazioni
<osho0000> installando i stessi drivers: ati porprietary flgrx..
<john_muddy> si, vengono proposti ma quando provo ad installarli al riavvio l'interfaccia unity non si avvia , e si vende solo lo sfondo del desktop
<osho0000> glpiana ok grazie :)
<john_muddy> ho provato anche ad installare i driver linux manualmente , ma ho avuto sempre problemi... volevo capire se fossero usciti dei driver compatibili testati e funzionanti.
<glpiana> john_muddy, questo sul sistema completamente aggiornato?
<john_muddy> certo .. ho avuto lo stesso problema sul 12.04 , 12.10 e 13.04
<matt_91_> comunque enzotib se percaso hai altro da fare e questa guida si trova in rete(anche in inglese) io posso arrangiarmi, il mio problema è che non son riuscito a trovare nulla di apparentemente serio...
<enzotib> matt_91_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/59443/how-can-i-revert-back-from-an-upgrade-to-the-proposed-repository
<enzotib> matt_91_, da adattare a raring, dato che è per precise
<glpiana> john_muddy, non so dirti perchè uso i driver radeon
<matt_91_> enzotib: ok, grazie!
<enzotib> matt_91_, c'è più di una soluzione, io ti consiglierei quella col pinning
<enzotib> quella con 5 voti
<john_muddy> ah peccato.. perchè pare sia un problema abbastanza comune per le schede video ATI soprattutto per le versioni Mobility
<matt_91_> enzotib: ok, vedo se riesco e se non mi si blocca il pc
<enzotib> matt_91_, o forse, no, scusa, quella accettata dovrebbe essere ok
<matt_91_> enzotib: vabbè, faccio i bekuppi dei file che modifico, ma le che vada li ripristino e morta li se non funziona
<matt_91_> enzotib: bene, sono alla parte del dist upgrade, vediamo come va :) sta facendo il down di kernel, plymount, gnome ed altre cosette, ma dei driver video no....
<enzotib> matt_91_, non è detto che siano quelli
<matt_91_> enzotib: ma forse può essere playmount, perchè il più delle volte mi si blocca come premo spegni, si freeza tutto e rimane li, anche se 30minuti fa mi si è bloccato mentre facevo l'accesso qui su freenode.. mha
<matt_91_> enzotib: a no scusa, c'era un'altra riga, ci sono anche pacchetti grafici, comresi xorg :D
<Matt_91> enzotib: mi si è bloccato proprio mentre faceva la "retrocessione" dei pacchetti, vabbè, comunque riacceso, fatto completare, riavviato ed adesso vediamo se mi si blocca ancora, per intanto grazie come sempre!!!
<enzotib> Matt_91, prego, fammi sapere poi
<Matt_91> enzotib: ok!
<Matt_91> enzotib: ora vedo che la scheda grafica scala la frequenza, cosa che prima non faceva, forse è un buon segno....
<pasquale> salve, non riesco ad installare chrome da lubuntu, ho scaricato il file ma da terminale non so che comando utilizzare
<eugenio> 'giorno, vorrei 'spostare la dir /var in una partizione molto più campiente...basta un ln -s e copio la /var in /dir_con _molto_spazio ??
<Matt_91> pasquale: sudo dpkg -i NOMEPACCHETTO
<pasquale> ok ora provo
<Matt_91> pasquale: o più sempicemente fai doppio click sul pacchetto e dovrebbe partire il programma predisposto per installare il pacchetto
<pasquale> si con il doppio click l'installazione è in corso, a proposito ho letto qualcosa su un file libudev0 o qualcosa di simile cos'è?
<Matt_91> pasquale: una libreria, ma non so altro, perchè ti interessa?
<enzotib> eugenio, non direi
<enzotib> eugenio, ma hai la /var separata?
<eugenio> enzotib, no
<Delfino1983> problema server sito ubuntu-it.org precisamente chiedi e wiki
<enzotib> eugenio, e allora qual è il problema?
<pasquale> @Matt_91 perchè ho letto di dover installare da terminale quel file
<enzotib> Delfino1983, è noto, stanno risolvendo
<pasquale> per far funzionare chrome
<akis24> ciao
<eugenio> sta nel / e il fs è pieno, però ho un volume logico da 2Tb e volevo sfruttarlo, se no si pianta il sistema con il fs saturo
<Delfino1983> enzotib io mi preoccupo
<enzotib> eugenio, facciamo qualche controllo insieme prima? df -h su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | eugenio
<ubot-it> eugenio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> Delfino1983, hai fatto bene a segnalare e ti ringrazio
<eugenio> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6017033/
<enzotib> eugenio, sudo apt-get clean, e poi di nuovo df -h
<eugenio> enzotib, guadagnato 3%
<eugenio> enzotib, sempre poco
<Delfino1983> grazie enzotib
<enzotib> eugenio, sempre su pastebin: dpkg --get-selections linux-image\*
<pasquale> salve, chi mi può giudare nell'installazione di flash player ?
<matt_91_> pasquale: .. non mi risulta
<eugenio> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6017047/
<enzotib> !flash | pasquale
<ubot-it> pasquale: Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<enzotib> eugenio, virtual ??
<matt_91_> enzotib: su chrome flash lo ha integrato
<eugenio> enzotib, ?
<pasquale> ora verifico qua sto su chromium
<eugenio> enzotib, il kernel intendi?
<enzotib> eugenio, perché hai i kernel virtual?
<eugenio> enzotib, non è una macchina desktop
<enzotib> eugenio, comunque 5.5GB sono davvero pochini per una installazione
<enzotib> eugenio, facciamo un ultimo controllo
<eugenio> enzotib, ho constatato, ti do piena ragione!!! ma è un server e così mi è stato dato
<enzotib> eugenio, sudo du -s /!(proc|sys|dev) | sort -nr | head
<pasquale> non si vedono i video da chrome e le guide non me le carica per errore del server
<eugenio> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6017055/
<enzotib> eugenio, dpkg-query -Wf '${Installed-Size;10} ${Package}\n' | sort -nr | head
<glpiana> pasquale, apri un terminale e scrivi il comando: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse
<glpiana> !paste | pasquale
<ubot-it> pasquale: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<eugenio> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6017061/
<enzotib> eugenio, e poi 400M nella home, forse puoi togliere qualcosa anche da lì
<enzotib> eugenio, come ultima razio, come dicevi tu sposti /var o /usr da qualche altra parte, ma non puoi farlo a sistema funzionante
<eugenio> enzotib, intuisco
<pasquale> non ci ho capito molto, ho eseguito il comando da terminale mi dà info sul computer, poi non ho capito a come mi serve il paste
<enzotib> eugenio, lo farei da livecd, se puoi, copiano tutto su un'altra partizione con sudo cp -a, e poi montandola in fstab
<glpiana> pasquale, a far vedere a me l'output del comando
<enzotib> eugenio, ma non l'ho mai fatto, quindi non so se ci sono controindicazioni, provo a cercare qualcosa in rete
<pasquale> si ho fatto, ho premuto paste, ma poi che devo fare?se faccio download as text non va
<glpiana> pasquale, no, prendi l'indirizzo http della pagina e lo copi qui
<pasquale> ok, ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/6017074/
<enzotib> eugenio, http://askubuntu.com/questions/656/how-to-move-usr-to-a-new-partition, dovrebbe andare bene anche per /var
<glpiana> pasquale, flash non funziona perchè le ultime versioni vogliono processori con sse2 che il tuo non ha
<glpiana> pasquale, il rimedio quale può essere? se ti serve solo per youtube, usare youtube in html5
<pasquale> ok voglio provare come faccio?
<glpiana> pasquale, oppure installare una vecchia versione di flash, con tutti i problemi di incompatibilità e di protezione che ne derivano
<enzotib> non tutti i video sono disponibili in html5, mi pare
<glpiana> pasquale, per hatml5 vai a questo indirizzo http://www.youtube.com/html5?hl=it&gl=IT
<glpiana> enzotib, sì, vero
<pasquale> ok sono andato all'indirizzo e ho messo attiva
<eugenio> enzotib, visto... proverò...
<akis24> oppure usare questa versione di flash flashplayer11_1r102_63_linux.i386.tar.gz ovvero funzionante anche con quel tipo di processore  senza istruzioni sse   da http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=522058
<pasquale> niente, mi dà sempre la stesso errore, installare plug-in
<glpiana> pasquale, segui le indicazioni di akis24
<enzotib> eugenio, puoi anche disinstallare uno dei due kernel e relativi headers, quello più vecchio che non usi, ovviamente, un altro pochetto di spazio recuperato
<pasquale> si già l'ho letta più volte quella discussione ma mi blocco in alcuni passaggi
<eugenio> enzotib, grazie...
<glpiana> pasquale, quali per l'esattezza?
<pasquale> allora ho scaricato la versione di flash player, ma poi non riesco ad andare avanti, dice di sostituire il file, nel mio caso non c'è già un altro file, ma se provo ad estrarre il file in plugin di firefox(esempio) mi dice accesso negato, inoltre non so dov'è la cartella chrome e plugin di chrome
<glpiana> pasquale, dai il comando: locate libflashplayer.so             e dimmi cosa ottieni
<pasquale> non esce assolutamente niente con il comando locate
<pasquale> significa che il file non c'è nel computer giusto?
<glpiana> pasquale, scrivi: sudo mkdir /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/
<pasquale> ok
<glpiana> pasquale, ora, hai scompattato il file tar.gz?
<pasquale> allora dopo alcuni tentaviti falliti di immettere il comando che mi hai scritto, è uscito da teminale che è impossibile creare la directory perchè il file già è esistente
<glpiana> pasquale, oki, allora era già andato la prima volta
<glpiana> ora rispondi alla domanda che ti ho fatto dopo
<pasquale> ok, non so che intendi per scompattare il file tar.gz
<glpiana> pasquale, hai scaricato il file cui fa riferimento quella guida?
<pasquale> certo
<glpiana> pasquale, oki, allora adesso bisogna estrarre l'archivio
<glpiana> pasquale, ce l'hai nella Directory Scaricati?
<pasquale> cosa devo estrarre la cartella usr?
<pasquale> si nella dir scaricati
<glpiana> serve solo il file libflashplayer.so
<pasquale> occhei dove va estratto?
<glpiana> pasquale, quindi estrailo e mettilo nella home, così poi è comodo da copiare
<pasquale> ok ora lo faccio
<glpiana> pasquale, quindi lo copiamo con sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer
<glpiana> pasquale, dopodichè riavvia il browser (non chrome però, firefox o chromium) e prova a usare flash
<glpiana> pasquale, anche questo comando non deve dare output
<pasquale> ok, infatti non mi ha dato putput
<glpiana> oki, prova a riavviare il browser e vediamo se va
<pasquale> posso aprire firefox in modo da tenere la chat aperta perchè sto su chromium
<glpiana> pasquale, oki, prova
<pasquale> niente ancora non si vede youtube+
<glpiana> pasquale, nella barra degli indirizzi di firefox scrivi: about:plugins
<glpiana> pasquale, dimmi se flash appare
<pasquale> scusa ma non va about plugins,
<glpiana> hai messo i due punti tra about e plugins
<glpiana> ?
<pasquale> sisi
<glpiana> pasquale, allora deve andare
<glpiana> pasquale, scusa, vado a pranzo. a più tardi. segui quel forum
<pasquale> ok
<akis24> pasquale: per tutto quel che vale firefox  vai su strumenti > componenti aggiuntivi > plugin  e controlla che flashplayer sia attivato
<Matt_91> enzotib: ... prima tutto ok, come ho premuto spegni.... si è bloccato dinuovo....
<Matt_91> enzotib: ora non appena mi si blocca di nuovo prendo l'androido e vedo se ssh funziona, se si vuol dire che è la grafica, anche se mi è venuto un dubbio, non è che è zram? anche se non ho mai avuto problemi fino ad ora...
<DaRcHaNgEl> giorno
<enzotib> mibofra_pranzo, non si era detto di non cambiare nick?
<oba> ciao
<oba> vori creare un pc per fare bitcoin ma non so che carateristiche servono
<glpiana> !chat | oba
<ubot-it> oba: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<yubby> bungiorno a tutti
<yubby> ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu (dalla versione 9 in poi) che mi puòp aiutare ?
<glpiana> yubby, tu esponi il problema e chi sa aitarti lo farà
<yubby> ok
<yubby> ieri sera ho parlato con qulcuno del qui presente canale, siccome appena bootavo le versioni successive alla 8 appena finiva di caricare mi compariva una scheramata nera piena di pixel sparsi e si fermava lì.
<glpiana> yubby, scheda video del pc in questione?
<DaRcHaNgEl> yubby: si vero ma ti era stato detto di provare la 13.04 in live
<DaRcHaNgEl> XD
<yubby> qualcuno ieri sera mi ha suggerito di premere f6 appena bootava e di scegliere l'opzione "nomodeset" e fin qui tutto bene. ho anche installato la versione 11.10 ma il problema è che una volta installato carica ma poi rimane la schemata nera q
<yubby> e non entra nemmeno nel sistema
<glpiana> yubby, poco male, a quello si rimedia. ma vedi se l'opzione nomodeset ti funziona con una versione più recente anzitutto
<yubby> qualcun'altro allora mi ha suggerito di scegliere la conffigurazione "driver non open" che non so cosa siae dove la posso impostare durante l'installazione
<yubby> il problema è che per esempio mettendo il cd della versione 11 o 10 se preferisci non entra neanchè in modalità live
<yubby> la mi scheda video è un nvidia 8660 gt
<glpiana> yubby, hai detto che con l'opzione nomodeset sei riuscito a installare
<yubby> sì
<yubby> ma non va lo stesso dopo
<glpiana> yubby, ti ho scritto che poi a quello si rimedia rapidamente
<glpiana> yubby, ma prima prova a vedere se parte una live più recente
<yubby> dimmi cosa devo fare
<yubby> metto il cd della 10 ?
<glpiana> non ha senso sbattersi a mettere una versione non più supportata
<glpiana> yubby, no, o la 12.04.2 o la 13.04
<yubby> guarda non so come
<yubby> ma sono riusciato a entrare nel sistema
<yubby> ho bootato il cd della 11 e allora ho premuto f6 prima che si avviasse...poi ho è apparso il grub e  ho scelto il recovery mode
<glpiana> yubby, ma sei in grafica o in modalità testuale adesso?
<yubby> grafica
<glpiana> da recovery cosa hai fatto?
<yubby> ancora nulla
<glpiana> yubby, allora, se avvii in recovery mode non arrivi in modalità grafica senza fare nulla
<yubby> sto provando ad entrare in  additional drivers come mi hanno suggerito, ma appena si apre non c'è nulla lì
<floryn90> ciao a tutti
<floryn90> ragazzi sto cercando di creare un cloud in locale tramite maas
<floryn90> volevo chiedere se per caso c'è qualche guida sul sito della cuminità
<eris92> salve :)
<eris92> scusate l'urgenza ma avrei una domanda stupida
<eris92> >.<
<yubby> glpiana cosa posso fare ?
<mibofra_cell> floryn90: beh veramente no
<mibofra_cell> eris92: domanda :)
<enzotib> !chiedi | eris92
<ubot-it> eris92: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<glpiana> yubby, cominciare a rispondere alle domande che ti faccio non sarebbe male
<floryn90> mibofra_cell: ho notato che il sito wiki della comunità ritorna errore 500
<yubby> sono pronto :) sorry
<glpiana> floryn90, https://maas.ubuntu.com/ prova a vedere se ti serve sta roba
<eris92> ok XD comunque ... io avrei un'altro computer fisso qui con me >.< solo che ha 512 mb di ram.... ora: è possibile per me installarci ubuntu 13.04?
<glpiana> yubby, tu hai detto che al grub hai scelto recovery mode
<yubby> sì
<eris92> scusate se l'ho formulata male
<glpiana> yubby, ma da recovery a interfccia grafica non ci passa in automatico
<yubby> non so che dirti
<glpiana> yubby, vabbè, apri un terminale
<yubby> fatto
<glpiana> yubby, scrivi gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<glpiana> yubby, dimmi cosa leggi di fianco alla riga GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=
<yubby> "quiet splash"
<eris92> ora sto aspettando che un mio amico mi porti 1G di ram >.<
<glpiana> yubby, modifica in  "quiet splash nomodeset"
<yubby> ok, chiudo salvando  le momdifiche ok ?
<glpiana> yubby, poi salva il file, chiudi gedit e torna nel terminale
<glpiana> yubby, poi nel terminale scrivi: sudo update-grub
<yubby> fatto
<glpiana> yubby, riavvia e vedi se facendolo partire normalmente si avvia senza problemi
<yubby> ora provo
<yubby> ora funziona
<yubby> grazie infinite
<yubby> ma quale era il problema ?
<glpiana> yubby, abbiamo semplicemente detto a ubuntu di avviarsi con l'opzione nomodeset
<yubby> ma cosa è questa opzione ?
<glpiana> visto che funzionava in live l'abbiamo applicata al sistema installato
<glpiana> praticamente impedisce non so quale configurazione della scheda video in avvio
<glpiana> ma non chiedermi di più
<yubby> quindi la mia scheda video rompe le scatole
<yubby> e questa opzione la blocca
<eris92> riformulo la domanda: io avrei un'altro computer fisso qui con me >.< solo che ha 512 mb di ram.... ora: è possibile per me installarci ubuntu 13.04?
<yubby> comunque "quiet splash" nel documento modificato cosa significa e quale era la sua funzione ?
<glpiana> eris92, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<santi_baylor> ragazzi non riescoa avisualizzare i files streaming su firefox... mi potreste aiutare?
<glpiana> yubby, quiet fa sì che tu non veda tutte le scritte che normalmente sarebbero mostrate a schermo al boot, splash fa sì che ti venga mostrato lo splash screen, quello con scritto ubuntu per intenderci
<glpiana> santi_baylor, flash funziona sul tuo pc?
<santi_baylor> come faccio a rendermene conto??? comunque in internet non riesco a visualizzare nessun file video.... glpiana
<glpiana> santi_baylor, apri youtube e dimmi se visualizzi un video a caso
<santi_baylor> ok... adesso ci provo!!!!!
<santi_baylor> niente non ci riesco glpiana
<glpiana> santi_baylor, hai installato flashplayer?
<santi_baylor> credo di si... ho seguito una procedura ordinaria una volta installato il sistema... in cui installo tutti i componenti aggiuntivi
<glpiana> santi_baylor, se non lo hai installato scrivi in un terminale: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<glpiana> dai lo stesso il comando
<glpiana> male che vada dice che già c'è
<santi_baylor> è già alla versione èiù recente
<santi_baylor> éiù--->più
<glpiana> santi_baylor, scrivi: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2
<glpiana> !paste | santi_baylor
<ubot-it> santi_baylor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<eris92> ho visto ora :)
<eris92> grazie :)
<santi_baylor> non compare niente da terminale
<glpiana> santi_baylor, prova a seguire un precedente consiglio di akis: <akis24> oppure usare questa versione di flash flashplayer11_1r102_63_linux.i386.tar.gz ovvero funzionante anche con quel tipo di processore  senza istruzioni sse   da http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=522058
<santi_baylor> ok ci tento
<pissarev> salve, mi chiamo Dario e avrei bisogno di supporto per Samba, che non mi si installa...
<pissarev> Qualcuno può darmi suggerimenti? Grazie
<glpiana> pissarev, come provi ad installarlo?
<pissarev> ho provato tutto: Software manager, Synaptic, terminale. Niente...
<glpiana> pissarev, oki, prendiamo il terminale. che comando dai e che errore ottieni
<pissarev> spetta che adesso ho provato a cliccare su una cartella e fare "opzioni di condivisione" e me lo sta installando da lì...
<pissarev> errori non me ne ha dato, mi chiede di riavviare. Ci risentiamo tra pochissimo... grazie
<yubby> quale tipo file system mi conviene installare in ubuntu 13.4 ?
<yubby> sono rimasto un po' indietro :)
<pissarev> arieccomi!
<glpiana> yubby, ext4
<pissarev> dunque, adesso mi permette di condividere una mia cartella, e va bene. Io vorrei però aderire a un gruppo di lavoro su server
<yubby> grazie glpiana :)
<mibofra_cell> pissarev: setta lo stesso workgroup
<pissarev> ciao mibofra_cell; e dove posso farlo?
<pissarev> niente, non riesco ad installare Samba. Mi da questo errore:
<pissarev> dpkg: errore nell'elaborare samba4 (--configure):  il sottoprocesso installato script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 255 Elaborazione dei trigger per ureadahead... Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:  samba4 E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<pissarev> Prima di tutto: Samba è necessario...?
<mibofra_cell> Uhm prova a dar sudo dpkg --force-all -i /var/cache/apt/archives/samba*.deb && sudo apt-get install -f -y
<mibofra_cell> pissarev:
<pissarev> ok provo
<yubby> glpiana mentre installava (ubuntu 13.4) mi ha dato questo errore [Errno 5] Input/output error
<yubby> errore del cd/dvd
<pissarev> Risultato:     raise InvalidNetbiosName(netbiosname) dpkg: errore nell'elaborare samba4 (--install):  il sottoprocesso installato script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 255 Elaborazione dei trigger per ufw... Elaborazione dei trigger per ureadahead... Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:  samba4
<Antonio_> Ho installato LUBUNTU 13.4 su un vecchio PC.
<Antonio_> Apparentemente tutto OK, ma ..... non vengono visualizzati i video flash sia con chrome sia con firefox :-(
<Antonio_> Che fare ?
<kiyubi> Salve ho un problema con il launcher e le finestre posso cbiedere qua?
<Antonio_> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Antonio_> Ho problemi di video flash, sia con chrome sia con firefox, in LUBUNTU 13.4
<Dave58> consiglio su quale versione installare su un vecchio pc in mansarda con intel centrino da 1,10 Ghz e 1480 MB di ram ?
<McLolleriK> Salve, chi mi pu; dare un consiglio per quanto concerne la formattazione della chiavetta che deve contenere Ubunto. Prima avevo fatto ext2 poi mi dieva che serviva una partizione con il simbolo /  ora mi dice che serve anche una con /boot altrimenti ci saranno errori. ma alla fine come conviene fare ?
<nannes> Dave58: http://www.lubuntu.net
<nannes> Antonio_: Problemi???? spiega meglio
<McLolleriK> comprato chiavetta da 64gb usb 3.0, scaricato ubunto 13.04 e piazzato si chiavetta da 2gb su altra porta usb con apposito programma che mi hanno consigliato qua in chat. tolto hdd per sicurezza. avviato da usb dove risiede ubunto da installare
<McLolleriK> avviato installazione e arrivato al passo ella partizione da usare
<McLolleriK> la mi dice che serve una partizione con / per il discorso del file sistem
<McLolleriK> quindi creo ext2  /
<McLolleriK> ora mi dice che vuole anche un /boot
<McLolleriK> e la creo, ma ancora non riesco ad installare correttamente
<mibofra_cell> McLolleriK: ext2 è abbastanza vecchio
<mibofra_cell> Non ti piace ext4?
<McLolleriK> provo con quello se mi dici
<McLolleriK> cera uno di ext4 con journaing o roba del genere o semplice ext4 ?
<enzotib> McLolleriK, ma perché non gli dici "Usa l'intero disco" e fai fare a lui?
<enzotib> lui=l'installer
<McLolleriK> ora faccio cosi. formattato in ext4 ora avvio installazione e gli dico prenditi tutta la chiavetta
<otto_> hi
<Antonio_> =quit
<otto_> is anyone active here?
<vlt> !chiedi | otto_
<ubot-it> otto_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<McLolleriK> e invece non posso, mi dice non [ stato definito alcun file system di root
<enzotib> McLolleriK, ma dove? non devi entrare nel partizionamento manuale
<enzotib> McLolleriK, riesci a fare uno screenshot?
<enzotib> !imagebin | McLolleriK
<ubot-it> McLolleriK: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<McLolleriK> come si fa con ubuntu uno screenshot _
<enzotib> McLolleriK, STAMP
<enzotib> il tasto Stamp
<otto_> Volevo installare Ubuntu sul mio SSD accanto a Windows per realizzare un sistema dual boot. Il mio PC ha abilitato l'UEFI, quali accorgimenti dovrei prendere? Inoltre vorrei utilizzare come bootloader grub-pc anziché grub.uefi, è possibile fare una cosa del genere oppure no?
<enzotib> !uefi | c'è questa pagina, di più non so
<ubot-it> c'è questa pagina, di più non so: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Matt_9> enzotib: niente, il pc si blocca
<enzotib> Matt_9, prova a fare un controllo dei pacchetti con debsums
<enzotib> comincia a installarlo
<McLolleriK> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/9vof.png/
<Matt_9> enzotib: ora se mi si bloccasse di nuovo proverei via ssh a restartare lightdm per confermare il problema grafico...
<Matt_9> enzotib: lo avviato con -a -s debsums va bene?
<enzotib> Matt_9, no, aspe'
<Matt_9> enzotib: vabbè un ctrl + c e lo stoppo :D
<enzotib> Matt_9, sudo apt-get clean
<enzotib> Matt_9, e poi sudo debsums_init
<Matt_9> enzotib: ti pasto
<enzotib> no non serve
<Matt_9> enzotib: ok, come vuoi :)
<enzotib> apri /etc/default/debsums e metti CRON_CHECK=weekly
<Matt_9> enzotib: mensilmente va bene comunque? :) il pc non è una scheggia.... se mi dici meglio settmanale lo metto settimanale però
<enzotib> Matt_9, come vuoi
<Matt_9> enzotib: vabbè dai metto settimanale...
<enzotib> McLolleriK, come si fa a ingrandire questa immagine?
<enzotib> McLolleriK, comunque riesco a vedere che hai scelto "Altro" che ti porta al partizionamento manuale. Invece devi scegliere "Usa l'intero disco"
<enzotib> McLolleriK, non che non si possa fare anche in quel mode, eh
<enzotib> Matt_9, poi fai sudo /etc/cron.weekly/debsums
<McLolleriK> non posso
<enzotib> McLolleriK, perché?
<McLolleriK> devo fare con ALTRO perch[ il pc [ dotato di un ssd intrerno e visto che voglio mettere il SO sulla chiavetta non posso fare direttamente, almeno cosi ho letto sulla guida
<Matt_9> manca lo slash(/) nella partizione da usare per ubuntu
<Matt_9> nella colonna punto di mount
<enzotib> McLolleriK, non hai scritto prima: "tolto hdd per sicurezza" ?
<McLolleriK> si
<McLolleriK> preciso che [ un Asus s56c dotato di hdd da 500gib ] 24Gib ssd
<McLolleriK> il 500 [ stato tolto
<McLolleriK> ma il 24 non so dove lo hanno nascosto
<McLolleriK> ma con un caciavite se serve lo trovo
<Matt_9> enzotib: ma quel comando finisce di eseguirsi o rimane aperto?
<enzotib> Matt_9, ci mette un po', ma poi finisce
<Matt_9> enzotib: ok, volevo sapere se era normale ;)
<enzotib> McLolleriK, no no
<enzotib> McLolleriK, allora va bene con Altro
<McLolleriK> ok depongo cacciavite e mazzetta da 3kg
<enzotib> McLolleriK, la pendrive su cui vuoi installare è nuova?
<McLolleriK> nuova nuova
<McLolleriK> presa appositamente per fare questo
<jester-> sera
<enzotib> McLolleriK, ok, si chiama /dev/sdc ?
<McLolleriK> e da ieri che faccio la sagra della formattazione, si si [ lei
<McLolleriK> sdc = chiavetta
<enzotib> McLolleriK, ok, ora avvio una VM per dirti le cose precise
<enzotib> McLolleriK, quanto hai di RAM?
<McLolleriK> avvi un Vietato ai Minori per dirmi le cose ? LOL
<McLolleriK> 4gb
<enzotib> McLolleriK, Virtual Machine
<McLolleriK> si si era per lollare un po
<enzotib> McLolleriK, con 4GB la swap non ti serve, a meno che non devi fare ibernazione
<McLolleriK> essendo nuova farei la cosa migliore che si possa fare
<McLolleriK> quindi sono tutto orecchie o meglio occhi
<enzotib> McLolleriK, la scelta è quella, dimmi tu, se pensi di usare l'ibernazione, facciamo una swap di 4.5GB, alrimenti non la mettiamo proprio
<Matt_91> enzotib: percaso ti interessa l'output? alcune voci mi dice: debsums: can't open icedtea-netx:amd64 file /usr/share/doc/icedtea-netx/changelog.Debian.gz (Troppi livelli di collegamenti simbolici)
<enzotib> Matt_91, direi di no, anche se mi pare strano
<McLolleriK> lo swap non doveva essere da 14 ? ossia due volte e mezzo la memoria ?
<McLolleriK> ops 10
<Matt_91> enzotib: me lo da anche per libreoffice e per libfuse2:amd64
<McLolleriK> io la farei
<jester-> concetto della bisnonna
<enzotib> McLolleriK, info vecchie
<jester-> molto
<McLolleriK> ok 4,5 di swap
<McLolleriK> poi cosa servir' _
<Matt_91> io non lo farei lo swap, tanto iberna na volta si e 100 no
<enzotib> McLolleriK, serve quando finisce la memoria, ma con 4GB non finisce mai
<McLolleriK> ok niente swap
<McLolleriK> swap scartato
<jester-> iberna sempre peccato che dopo non rinviene
<McLolleriK> lol
<enzotib> McLolleriK, seleziona /dev/sdc e fai: Nuova tabella partizioni
<Matt_91> jester-: ;) esatto, comunque 4gb finiscono anche troppo presto con me a developare
<jester-> e va bè seo pacioccatore folle
<enzotib> Matt_91, e che diavolo ci fai?
<McLolleriK> fatto
<Matt_91> enzotib: netbeans, gimp chrome con una 20^ di chede aperte e se va bene non ho VM aperte...
<enzotib> McLolleriK, seleziona la riga "spazio libero" e poi premi il "+" che sta un po' più in basso
<enzotib> McLolleriK, dato che è una pendrive fa 64GB, farei un'unica partizione, senza Home separata, ok?
<McLolleriK> ok
<enzotib> McLolleriK, se hai premuto +, nella finestra che appare cambia solo: punto di mount e dalla lista scegli /
<McLolleriK> ok
<Gabriele> Buona sera ragazzi ho un problema a chi potrei chiedere? ^^
<enzotib> McLolleriK, ora controlla in basso, dove c'è scritto Device per l'installazione del bootloader
<enzotib> McLolleriK, dev'esserci /dev/sdc
<McLolleriK> identifica la chiavetta
<McLolleriK> si
<Guest15337> Buona sera ragazzi ho un problema a chi potrei chiedere? ^^
<enzotib> McLolleriK, ok, premi Installa
<enzotib> McLolleriK, e poi Avanti, quando si lamenta che non c'è swap
<enzotib> !chiedi | Guest15337
<ubot-it> Guest15337: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest15337> Ho un problema con il mio Ubuntu, dopo un installazione mi sono saltati tutti i font, e al posto dei caratteri ci sono solo quadratini, come devo fare?
<McLolleriK> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/818/vv8b.png/
<enzotib> McLolleriK, sì, premi Avanti
<Matt_91> Guest15337: dopo un installazione di ubuntu o di un programma/pacchetto?
<Guest15337> di un programma
<enzotib> Guest15337, hai un altro utente o la sessione guest? prova con quella, intanto
<enzotib> per vedere se è un problema di sistema o specifico del tuo utente
<McLolleriK> ok sta installando, intanto volevo ringrazziare per l'attenzione e per la competenza :)
<Guest15337> non va ad entrambi
<enzotib> McLolleriK, figurati
<enzotib> Guest15337, che programma hai installato?
<Guest15337> adobe
<enzotib> Guest15337, ma era un pacchetto deb?
<Guest15337> sinceramente non lo so, l'ha scaricato mia sorella per poter giocare a un gioco su internet
<Guest15337> scaricato dallo store
<enzotib> Guest15337, dpkg --get-selections | grep adobe
<enzotib> !pastebin | Guest15337
<ubot-it> Guest15337: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<otto_> Ho provato a guardare la guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu su PC con UEFI abilitato ma non mi è chiaro come arrivare alla schermata GRUB in cui viene compiano le opzioni "Try Ubuntu without installing", "Install Ubuntu" e "Check disc for defects"
<otto_> Per la cronaca sto cercando di installare la versione 13.04
<nannes> otto_: Try Ubuntu Without Installing
<nannes> Una volta partito (SE parte), avvia l'installazione dal desktop
<otto_> Partito cosa?
<otto_> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI la pagina è questa, sezione "Preparativi"
<otto_> La prima schermata non l'ho mai vista e non capisco a cosa si riferisca...
<otto_> sicuramente non ad una schermata del BIOS/UEFI
<jester-> otto_: la 13.04 64 bit dovrebbe fare da sola se canna il grub per partizione efi piccola userai il cd ripristino
<otto_> Ah ok, quindi vado avanti tranquillo
<jester-> otto_: direi di si
<jester-> installi, 90% va, se non parte segui per il cd ripristino
<jester-> da
<jester-> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<otto_> Ho già fatto alcune prove abbastanza disastrose, al massimo faccio ripristino, al massimo mi faccio risentire se qualcosa non va...
<otto_> grazie
<akis24> sera
<McLolleriK> Rieccomi, ho effettuato l-installazione come da indicazioni di enzotib, ora pero quando vado ad avviare la macchina mi dice Reboot and select a proper Boot device or insert Media selected Boot device and press  a Key.
<McLolleriK> nessuno che ha gia' riscontrato il sudetto problema del proper boot  ?
<McLolleriK> quando esce il messaggio Reboot and select a proper Boot device or insert Media selected Boot device and press  a Key, vuol dire che devo rifare l-installazione ?
<Docrus> ciao a tutti, esiste un modo per bloccare la crescita del file .xsession-errors?
<otto__> Ciao sono ancora io, sto cercando di installare Ubuntu su un sistema con Uefi abilitata. Ho scelto messo file system ext4 e ho impostato come punto di mount /boot/efi, sto sbagliando qualcosa?
<akis24> otto__:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI  segui la guida
<otto___> ciao sono alle prese con l'installazione di ubuntu su un sistema con UEFI abilitata
<Docrus> otto segui la guida e non dovresti incontrare problemi
<McLolleriK> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/407/e5io.png/ situazione della chiavetta dove si trova installato Ubuntu, ma l-errore che mi da all-avvio e' Reboot and select a proper Boot device or insert Media selected Boot device and press  a Key
<akis24> McLolleriK: sembra non veda il dispositivo di boot hard-disk usb ecc
<McLolleriK> si Akis, ma considera che l-installazione [ stata effettuata da altra chiavetta, quindi senza hdd. questo per chiarire che il pc parte da usb, anche ora sono senza hdd dove risiede il SO e sono da chiavetta.  quindi non dipende dai settaggi del bios suppongo. ma non so come correggere la cosa
<jester-> McLolleriK: non boota la usb o la usb è fatta male
<jester-> McLolleriK: non è che hai copiato la iso invece che scriverla
<McLolleriK> ok, fatta male la usb, quindi ? formatto e rifaccio ? e come la faccio ? risulta utile magari uno screen della situazione della partizione in occasione dell-installazione ?
<McLolleriK> no, fatta proprio l-installazione da un-altra chiavetta su quella che non boota
<jester-> McLolleriK: non capisco cosa stai facendo
<jester-> McLolleriK: os installato o no, se si su dove?
<akis24> McLolleriK: se capisco bene ha installato da usb a usb giusto ?
<jester-> il grub dove lo hai installato se usb-to usb
<McLolleriK> situazione 2 chiavette una con l-installer e l-altra dove [ stata installata
<McLolleriK> l-installazione ha dato anche esito positivo
<jester-> McLolleriK: installazone andata a buon fine?
<McLolleriK> si
<jester-> McLolleriK: r il bootloader dove lo hai messo?
<jester-> McLolleriK: di default da su disco interno
<jester-> e vuoi avviare da usb su quella va messo
<McLolleriK> non ho messo nessun bootloader
<jester-> McLolleriK: e cpme fa a partire senza un bootloder
<jester-> McLolleriK: pure winz ne ha uno
<McLolleriK> come fa a partire l-altra
<jester-> McLolleriK: l'altra quale
<McLolleriK> quindi non fa tutto da solo
<McLolleriK> mi seve altra partizione dove metterlo ?
<jester-> non va su partizione la su mbr
<jester-> quindi su /dev/sdx
<McLolleriK> va be non esiste una guida non scritta dalla bisnonna ?
<jester->  x= a b c d etc
<jester-> McLolleriK: lo chiede dove installare il bootloader
<jester-> se lo metti nel posto sbagliato
<McLolleriK> dove ne trovo uno /
<McLolleriK> ?
<jester-> McLolleriK: c'è di serie
<jester-> fai il ripristino dall'altra usb live
<jester-> McLolleriK: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester-> salta la parte per la partizione /boot
<McLolleriK> no, scusate ma non ha senso, a prescindere dal fatto che non me la fa reinstallare dall-altr chiavetta, opzione grigia. sono 3 sere che provo e non risco a fre una cosa che dovrebbe essere semplice. Una chiavetta da far partire con usb. nulla di complesso. mi dicono tutti che fa tutto da solo e invece niente.
<McLolleriK> intanto vi ringrazio ma stacco ho esaurito la pazienza per questa situazione, almeno per oggi
<jester-> McLolleriK: se avvii la live e vieni qui si fa in 2 minuti
<McLolleriK> jester non so cosa sia
<jester-> live = cd installazione da prova ubuntu
<McLolleriK> masterizzato 2 cd e non si avvia l installazione
<McLolleriK> probabilmente non si deve masterizzare la iso
<McLolleriK> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/547/d7o9.png/ sbagliero ma manca un / nella partizione interessata
<McLolleriK> quindi il bootloader [ compreso nel pacchetto di installazione, ma non lo installa nella parte giusta e non posso prendere un bootloader e metterlo manualmente  ?
<jester-> McLolleriK: la iso va scritta non copiata
<jester-> McLolleriK: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester-> McLolleriK: dalla foto stai installando e sotto ti indica che il boot loader lo mette su sda
<jester-> lo vedi?
<McLolleriK> si questo quando ho aperto ora, prima gli avevo dato sdc
<jester-> McLolleriK: e pare che hai una tabella partizioni da ciucchi, visto che va su usb scegli usa l'intero disco
<McLolleriK> usa già l'intero disco
<jester-> McLolleriK: sda è hd interno
<McLolleriK> ossia l'intera usb
<jester-> McLolleriK:che dev è la usb
<McLolleriK> sdc
<jester-> allora lo devi mettere su sdc se vuoi che parta facendo il boot da usb
<jester-> altrimenti lo metti su sda e al boot fai partire hd interno con usb collegata
<McLolleriK> jester, la foto è stata fatta ora dopo l'installazione raggiungendo la schermata, precedentemente in occasione dell'intsllazione avevo messo sdc sotto
<jester-> McLolleriK: se è gia installato devi fare il ripristino cosi reinstalli
<jester-> ma mi pare che non segui
<McLolleriK> che non seguo cosa _
<McLolleriK> ?
<jester-> McLolleriK: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester-> cosi come da foto reinstalli, vedi te
<McLolleriK> Lanciare un CD Live di Ubuntu. Una volta avviato, aprire un terminale e digitare il seguente comando:  non per criticare, ma per un deficiente che si affaccia per la prima volta a questa piatta forma permettimi che parte malissimo
<jester-> McLolleriK: secondo te nella foto che hai postato quello è il terminale?
<McLolleriK> vado a cercarmi qualcosa for dummies su internet
<jester-> per me è il partizionatore
<McLolleriK> intanto grazie.
<alex_____> ciao atutti
<alex_____> nessuno sa aiutarmi su come cercare un programma su winw
<alex_____> su winw
<alex_____> wine
<alex_____> non ho mai usato wine
<McLolleriK> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/547/x4ux.png/ qualcuno mi sa dire perch[ non ho i permessi per installare grub sulla mia chiavetta ?
<alex_____> ho solo blocco note come programma
<alex_____> xubuntu
<eris92_> a ri-salve >.<
<eris92_> c'è nessuno?
<eris92> salve :)
<palolo> ciao, ho bisogno di un piccolo aiuto, dovevo installare ubuntu su una partizione tenendo win sull'altra ma ho sbagliato e formattato tutto il disco, posso recuperare i dati?
<eris92> se hai formattato no >.<
<McLolleriK> con un programma di recupero dati li puoi recupare, non puoi ripristinare il disco ma i dati li riprendi
<eris92> ma.... non c'è nessuno?
<eris92> :/
<palolo> eris92: ti spiego dove ho sbagliato, sul computer avevo 2 partizione, una con win 7 da computer nuovo, una con win 8 preview. Io volevo installare ubuntu nella partizione di win 8 dal menu ho scelto installa al posto di win 8 ed è successo il patatrak. Ho fermato quasi subito il processo penso che non abbia neppure formattato
<eris92> ah
<eris92> :)
<eris92> se vuoi la mia opinione una volta che formatti quella parte di hard disk le probabilita di rientrare in possesso dei file che erano li dentro sono infinitesimali
<eris92> mi dispiace :/
<eris92> comunque.... c'è qualcuno che puo aiutarmi?
<eris92> ?
<andre91> sono sempre eris92
<andre91> c'è qualcuno che mi puo aiutare?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> spara
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> vediamo, non sono un esperto..
<andre91> vorrei installare prima ubuntu e poi windows vista
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> intendi come partizioni?
<andre91> ma volevo installarli in 2 partizioni diverse
<andre91> si
<andre91> :)
<andre91> come fo?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> cos'hai ora sul disco?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> andre91, hai vista??
<andre91> è completamente vuoto
<andre91> un'hard disk da 80 G
<andre91> ho gia la live cd per installare ubuntu 13.04
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ma come mai vuoi rispettare questo ordine?
<andre91> e sono bloccato alla scelta della partizione >.<
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> cosa ti blocca??
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> le partizioni le fai tu da gparted no?
<andre91> no, le sto facendo con il normale setup di ubuntu >.<
<andre91> posso descriverti la schermata se vuoi
<andre91> tipo di installazione:
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> l'unica cosa è che poi non so come si comporta il bootloader di vista all'installazione visto che c'è ubuntu, forse il contrario è più facile.. ma non so
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> no fai le partizioni da solo
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> f
<andre91> :/
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ti fai la partizione per windows e vabbè, poi per ubuntu fai una partizione di root, una per la home e una per la swap.. viene un lavoro fatto meglio
<andre91> ah ok :)
<andre91> ora continuo allora XD
<andre91> grazie :)
<andre91> a presto :)
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> altrimwenti se vuoi installare ubuntu accanto a vista con il setup di ubuntu penso ti conviene installare prima vista, e poi a ubuntu gli dici installa accanto a windows
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> aspè che ti passo il manuale
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> qui ti spiega bene, comunque ti consiglio di installarlo a mano se sei capace, facendo la / e la home separate, altrimenti se sei poco pratico fai con l'installer di ubuntu e gli dici "instaklkla accanto a wwindows", ma prima devi aver installato winfows, ok andre91 ?
<palolo> AlcoLeVecchiPens: tu non riesci ad aiutarmi?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> palolo, dimmi
<palolo> ti spiego dove ho sbagliato, sul computer avevo 2 partizione, una con win 7 da computer nuovo, una con win 8 preview. Io volevo installare ubuntu nella partizione di win 8 dal menu ho scelto installa al posto di win 8 ed è successo il patatrak. Ho fermato quasi subito il processo penso che non abbia neppure formattato
<palolo> patatrak nel senso che ha formattato tutto il disco
<palolo> invece la partizione win7 la volevo tenere
<palolo> sai come posso recuperarla?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> non hai il cd di ripristino?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> palolo, cosa vvuoi recuperare?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> palolo, vuoi recuperare i file che avevi??
<palolo> avrei bisogno di recuperare la partizione con win7
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> se è formattata è formattata
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> con gparted non riesci a vederla??
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> in live intendo
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> comunque se vuoi recuperare solo i file cis ono dei software appositi, l'importante è non risciverci sopra
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> mentre se vuoi solo reinstallare win7 dovresti avere o i cd o la partizione di ripristino
<palolo> il disco di ripristino non l'ho, non era presente, avevo un'opzione all'avvio del boot ma si è persa con la formattazione
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> allora intanto sarebbe meglio se posti da una live una schermata di gparted
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> comunque per te l'importante è tornare a installare da capo win7 o recuperare i file che avevi?? di windows 8 invece, ti interessa??
<palolo> interessano i dati di win7, win8 niente, solo che pensavo che c'era qualche software che ripristinava tutto
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> tutto non credo
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> però puoi recuperare qualche file
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ce ne sono alcuni anche avviabili come live
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> cerca su google
<palolo> proverò, fai conto che non ho riscritto nulla
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> l'importante è che per ora non scrivi più sul disco
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> per tornare a usare win7 se hai perso addirittura la partisionre di ripristino (ma non credo), puoi sempre reinstallarlo da cd
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> palolo,
<palolo> dimmi
<palolo> l'installer di ubuntu mi ha cancellato tutte le partizioni
<spartacus_72> sera
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> spartacus_72, ciao
<spartacus_72> AlcoLeVecchiPens, ciao
<psychok9> sera :)
<psychok9> c'è qualcuno?
<nannes> Heeeey psychok9
<nucl3arninja> ciao a tutti, volevo solo chiedere se qualcuno sa dove posso scaricare daemontools per ubuntu 13.04
<nannes> non esiste daemon-tools per ubuntu
<nannes> c'è un altro modo per far quella roba lì su linux
<nannes> ed è il comando 'mount', nucl3arninja. (http://linux.die.net/man/8/mount)
<nucl3arninja> grazie, adesso ci provo
<psychok9> ciao nannes
#ubuntu-it 2013-08-24
<kikko> salve
<kikko> ce qualcuno?
<Matt_91> ciao a tutti, ciao enzotib, il pc si blocca ancora, ieri come sono uscito qui ed ho spendo il pc... si è bloccato in fase d'arresto. inutile dire che il server ssh lo aveva già terminato e quindi non ho potuto accedervi per vedere che diamine non va -.-"
<Matt_91> se rimuovo playmount che succede? va ancora il pc? secondo me è lui...
<enzotib> Matt_91, lo aveva terminato, o semplicemente era bloccato anche quello?
<enzotib> Matt_91, puoi mettere plymouth-text, o qualcosa del genere
<Matt_91> enzotib: quello non posso saperlo :D
<Matt_91> enzotib: e se lo lascio senza completamente?
<Matt_91> enzotib: vedrei le scritte o non parte ubuntu?
<enzotib> !info plymouth-theme-text
<ubot-it> plymouth-theme-text (source: plymouth): graphical boot animation and logger - text theme. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.8-0ubuntu6 (raring), package size 8 kB, installed size 81 kB
<enzotib> Matt_91, mi sa che plymouth non si può togliere
<Matt_91> enzotib: si ma può essere un'idea valida o na cavolata la mia? visto che si blocca anche mente viene utilizzato il pc?
<enzotib> Matt_91, non risponde nemmeno al Ctrl-Alt-F1 immagino
<Matt_91> enzotib: no nulla
<Matt_91> enzotib: nessun tasto risponde, nemmeno la luce del bloc maiusc si accende se pigio quel tasto
<enzotib> Matt_91, fammi vedere /etc/apt/sources.list,  e poi l'output di ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<enzotib> Matt_91, e non ti ricordi da quando lo fa, e se avevi fatto qualche cosa di importante quando ha cominciato?
<Matt_91> enzotib: l'unica cosa possibile sono aggiornamenti, oppure la rimozione dei 20-30 kernel obsoleti
<Matt_91> enzotib: 1 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6020598/
<Matt_91> enzotib: 2 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6020600/
<enzotib> alla faccia del cappio!
<enzotib> ne usi pochi di repo esterni!
<enzotib> e ti meravigli che ancora gira sto pc?
<Matt_91> enzotib: la maggiorparte sono sisabilitati
<Matt_91> enzotib: li aggiungo installo quello che mi serve e li disabilito
<enzotib> eh, ma comunque hai qualcosa di installato da quei repo
<Matt_91> enzotib: senza ombra di dubbio
<enzotib> ti consiglierei di togliere tutti i pacchetti da ppa che non sono veramente indispensabili
<Matt_91> enzotib: lo faccio subito :D
<enzotib> per stringere il cerchio
<Matt_91> enzotib: uhm... ho visto che ho il ppa di xorg-edgers, ora lo rimuovo e downgrado con il ppa-purge, non vorrei mai che fosse lui il colpevole. io non mi ricordavo nemmeno di avercelo!
<enzotib> Matt_91, aspe' che ti posso dare una mano
<enzotib> Matt_91, del tipo: fare una tabella di pacchetti x repo
<Matt_91> enzotib: sicuro è lui, ci sono tutti i driver video
<ugone> ciao a tutti
<enzotib> ho uno script
<enzotib> ciao ugone
<Matt_91> enzotib: allora passa ;)
<ugone> un prblemino se clicco su un file html col tasto destro e poi apri con non è presente la voce firefox. come posso reinserirla?
<enzotib> ugone, e cosa c'è?
<ugone> clicca col destro su un file html dovresto in apri con aver la vove firefox
<ugone> vove = voce
<enzotib> Matt_91, esegui questo e dammi l'output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6020611/
<Matt_91> ugone: clicka con il destro vai in propriatà e poi apri con ;)
<ugone> qui posso scegliere chrome,thunderbird e vari altri ma non ho firefox
<ugone> lol
<Matt_91> ugone: XD
<enzotib> ugone, prova a reinstallare firefox
<ugone> appena fatto
<ugone> tra le altre cose
<Matt_91> allora aggiungi il comando manualmente ;)
<ugone> mat e come? se non si puo scegliere ?
<stony_> buongiorno gente, necessito assistenza per l'installazione di ubuntu server 13.04
<enzotib> !installazione | stony_
<ubot-it> stony_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<enzotib> ugone, usi Unity?
<ugone> no
<ugone> fallback
<stony_> in particolare l'assegnazione della lettra di unita, da sda a sdc
<ugone> ma con unity è uguale
<ugone> prima di chiedere qui ho già fatto prove e varie
<enzotib> ugone, cosa c'è in .local/share/applications/ ?
<ugone> lo strano è che in impostazioni di sistema/dettagli/applicazioni predefinite ho firefox
<enzotib> stony_, dovresti spiegare un po' meglio
<enzotib> !chiedi | stony_
<ubot-it> stony_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<stony_> sono fermo a partizionamento dei dischi! ho necessita di utilizzare il disco come sdc non come sda!
<ugone> l'icona di firefox c'è
<akis24> giorno
<stony_> scsi2 (0,0,0) (SDA) - ecc, ho necessita che sia: scsi2 (0,0,0) (sdc)
<enzotib> stony_, fammi capire, quanti dischi hai?
<stony_> ne ho 3 2 hdd ed una cf da 16, per problemi di compatibilita hardware sono costretto a escludere i 2 hdd
<ugone> ls /home/ugone/.local/share/applications
<ugone>  firefox.desktop
<ugone> e vari altri programmi
<stony_> escludere fisicamente intendo (rimozione)
<enzotib> ugone, cancella quel firefox.desktop, o almeno spostalo altrove
<ugone> ok
<enzotib> stony_, quindi hai solo la CF fisicamente inserita?
<stony_> si
<enzotib> stony_, e quindi se è una viene vista come sda, punto
<enzotib> stony_, di che ti preoccupi?
<stony_> ha! ho problemi di grub! quando poi inserisco i 2 hdd mi da errore sda hd0
<ugone> fatto poi?
<stony_> la cf viene poi riconosciuta come sdc!
<enzotib> ugone, prova a vedere il tasto destro se cambia, sennò riavvia la sessione e vediamo
<enzotib> stony_, prima cosa, se scrivi a me, metti il mio nick, altrimenti non mi accorgo, e poi non scrivere pezzetti di frasi separate
<enzotib> stony_, quando metti gli hd, qual è quello di boot nel bios?
<stony_> in standard cmos mi da : sata0 maxtor sata1 hdsx compact flash disk lexar
<stony_> in hd boot priority ch1 lexar ch0 maxtor ch1 hdsx
<ugone> ok riavvio
<enzotib> stony_, se vuoi avviare ubuntu, devi mettere la CF come prima al boot, se poi gli altri disci non riescono a fare boot è perché hai fatto qualcosa forse prima di toglierli
<stony_> fatto! ma grub mi da problemi quando poi inserisco o rimuovo temporaneamente gli hdd!
<matt91Droid> Sono dal cell mi si e bloccato SSH non risponde e son da modalità ripristino perche in quel momento stava installando i pacchetti video -.-"
<ugone> enzotib, ti ho ufficialmente proporto per almeno un premio nobel
<stony_> per risolvere sono costretto a utilizare LILO
<ugone> Grazie di cuoore
<enzotib> ugone, :)
<ugone> cuuore =cuore :-)
<enzotib> matt91Droid, bella storia
<matt91Droid> enzotib appena ripristino mi dovrai rilinkare lo script xD
<enzotib> matt91Droid, ok
<ugone> solo per curiosità come sei arrivato a farmi togliere il link la dentro di firefox? è scritto da qualche parte?
<enzotib> ugone, so che quando uno vuole per esempio disabilitare un menu, copia il file.desktop in quella dir e aggiunge nel file un campo opportuno
<enzotib> ugone, quella dir ha precedenza, e vale per le impostazioni dei singoli utenti che vogliono fare override delle impostazioni di sistema
<enzotib> ugone, nel tuo caso non era una voce di menu ma qualcosa di simile, ci ho provato ed è andata bene :)
<ugone> grande
<ugone> grazie
<enzotib> prego
<matt91Droid> Bisognerebbe mettere su un bot che raccolga le storie e le archivi in u sito web :D
<rex> morning, is here anyone here?
<rex> yu-hu
<matt91Droid> Rex this si the italian channel
<rex> scusate
<rex> è che sono nuova e non ci avevo capito una cippa lippa
<stony_> a lot of people inside here!
<rex> buongiorno a tutti
<rex> posso farvi qualche domanda?
<rex> vi spiego...
<rex> sono una sporca windowsiana con il PC appena crashatosi...e...
<matt91Droid> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<rex> ho letto del live cd ubuntu
<rex> che potrebbe aiutarmi a salvare i dati dell'unità C: prima del fatidico ripristino di sistema, alias formattazione
<rex> è così?
<stony_> si
<enzotib> !enter | rex
<ubot-it> rex: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<rex> e, poi, io che di open course non so' nulla...riuscirò a capire come funzia?
<rex> scusate, pure, per come scrivo...nun ce la posso proprio fa :(
<matt91Droid> enzotib sta volta mi hai battuto sul tempo XD
<rex> momento full desperation
<enzotib> rex, hai un altro pc a disposizione per fare la live?
<rex> è questo da cui vi scrivo
<rex> che è quello demi-funzionante
<rex> quello muerto è de fianco a me...e riposa in pace...sigh
<stony_> hai una usb da 4 gb?
<rex> da 8gb
<stony_> ottimo
<rex> è lì che sto scaricando il file del live cd ubuntu
<enzotib> !enter | rex, secondo avvertimento
<ubot-it> rex, secondo avvertimento: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<rex> in che senso enter????
<rex> che vor dì???
<rex> ma io non vado a capo
<enzotib> rex, cazzo, leggi il messaggio del bot
<enzotib> non scrivere 100 messaggi al secondo, UNO, LUNGO, ESSENZIALE
<rex> ah, ok..scusate...ce l'ho detto che so' nova
<enzotib> !usbwin | rex
<rex> siete un po' 'incazzosini', eh...!?! ma vi ringrazio di cuore per il vostro aiuto e supporto
<ubot-it> rex: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<rex> ma io ieri ho scaricato il programma ISO TO USB che credo faccia la stessa cosa, giusto?
<stony_> io uso il programma LinuxLive USB Creator 2.8.23
<enzotib> rex, ok, allora avvia con la USB e scegli "Prova Ubuntu", avrai un pc funzionante, magari riesci anche a connetterti a internet
<enzotib> rex, e se vai sul filemanager, puoi vedere se sui dischi c'è quello che cerchi
<rex> sono connessa or ora da questo pc, funzionante, che è quello da cui sto scaricando UBUNTU
<rex> quindi una volta che ho salvato l'ISO, l'ho 'burnato' con ISO TO USB, lo metto nel PC muerto e lo avvio con il BIOS...dopodichè...dovrei riuscire a capire come salvare i dati presenti su C:
<enzotib> rex, e quindi? ti serve a qualcosa? ti serve invece che l'altro, quello da riparare, sia funzionante con ubuntu
<rex> no, mi servirebbe che ubuntu mi salvasse i dati da C: per poi ripristinare vista....lo so...con questa dichiarazione mi manderete tutti al diavolo
<enzotib> rex, non ce ne frega niente se usi vista
<matt91Droid> Rex ma ti serve un altri disco su cui salvare l'immagine del disco...
<matt91Droid> L'immagine la fai con il comando dd
<enzotib> anzi, vado a farmi un giro, va
<rex> mmm, nel senso che non posso salvare i dati di c: sulla stessa pendrive da cui il PC legge ubuntu?
<matt91Droid> enzoob intanto grazie come sempre!
<stony_> una volta completata la usb la inserisci nel pc morto, avvii la stessa da boot, ti chiedera se usare la live tu fai si, ti appare dopo un po la home di ubuntu con tutte le periferiche installate compresi gli hdd
<rex> scusate, scusate ancora tutti per l'incursione in questo spazio di 'seri professionisti' dell'open source...ma non sapevo proprio che pesci prendere (le pescherie sono chiuse al sabato..;)
<stony_> A quel punto salvi i dati contenuti su di una periferica esterna e spiani vista!
<rex> grazie stony....grazie di vero cuore!!! ma sti dati li posso salvare sempre sulla USB da cui il PC legge UBUNTU, o no?
<matt91Droid> Rex si ma meglio di no
<stony_> dipende dallo spazio che occupano i tuoi dati!
<matt91Droid> La cosa si complica
<stony_> un hdd usb lo hai?
<rex> quindi potrei usare una seconda pendrive, tipo? I dati non saranno granchè...giusto la cartella documenti...non so'...dei MEGA...
<matt91Droid> Si una u
<rex> hdd usb che sarebbe, un hard disk esterno?
<matt91Droid> N altra chiavetta
<stony_> si! di quelli portatili!
<rex> allora uso un'altra chiavetta spaziosa...tanto..io dico che sarò al max intorno ai 300 MB? Non ho proprio idea...comunque questo mi servirà di lezione...SALVARE, BACKUPPARE SEMPRE PRIMA DEL MORTO!!!
<rex> nel caso riuscissi nell'impresa...sarete miei ospiti
<stony_> o meglio secondo hdd in cui tenere i file! buon lavoro
<rex> devo fare qualcosa per voi, davvero
<stony_> @rex perche?
<rex> grazie per l'augurio, stony...ma spero di trovare qualcuno di voi online tra un po', quando i 700 MB di Ubuntu si saranno scaricati... PERCHE'???Perchè vi sono grata per il vostro aiuto...
<stony_> ha! non c'è di che!
<rex> da dove digitate? nord centro sud?
<stony_> rex questa è una chat di supporto, non per altro!
<rex> ma ci mancherebbe!?! lungi da me! mai fatte robe del genere! era così...per pura curiosità! deformazione professional giornalistica
<stony_> ok, no problem!
<rex> 230 MB...non vedo l'ora il download sia completo! terrò la pagina della chat aperta così che in caso...chiederò un altro aiutino..
<rex> ancora grazie @stony e @matt...i miei angeli custodi
<matt91Droid> Non mi parte più unity si carica il desktop ma il resto no
<stony_> ecco ci risiamo con grub error attempt to read or write outside of disk hd0
<stony_> come la risolvo questa? mi da grub resque> che comando gli do ora?
<matt91Droid> Bene, grafica ripristinata :)
<stony_> come hai fatto?
<Matt_91> eccomi! :) stony_ la cosa è lunghettta :)
<Matt_91> enzotib: ora potrebbe essersi anche risolto tutto, se ci sei mi passi lo script? :) se no vado a recuperarlo nei log ;)
<mibofra_smart> Conoscendoti Matt_91 xD ciao :)
<Matt_91> mibofra_smart: vengo in chat ;)
<stony_> posso installare ubuntu server senza boot loader?
<Matt_91> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6020776/
<Matt_91> stony_: ma perchè ste seghe mentali oggi :D
<stony_> veramente è un casino ho appena ripiallato il server a causa di grub!
<Matt_91> stony_: non potevi reinstallare grub? e poi sicuri che il problema fosse stato grub?
<Matt_91> stony_: comunque qualcuno che ti avvi l'os ci deve essere perforza
<stony_> si! come lo reinstallo il malefico!
<Matt_91> stony_: con chroot :)
<stony_> mi da solo la console diripristino digrub
<stony_> faccio ls e mi da hd0,msdos1
<Matt_91> stony_: avvi ubuntu live, usi chroot e puoi fare come se stessi lavorando sul os che monti :)
<Matt_91> stony_: installi cambi ripristini, lo incasini ancora di più....
<Matt_91> stony_: metti che per caso io non fossi iruscito ad avviare la consolle di ripristino, che facevo? reinstallavo? ma neanche morto, avviovo una live e con chroot reinstallavo i driver videro e xorg dalla live ;)
<stony_> altro problema la live non mi da interfaccia grafica! a causa delle limitazioni del server
<Matt_91> stony_: questo è il bello di linux :D
<Matt_91> stony_: usi una CLI :p
<sin_> hola!mi sono sparite le palette chiusura/minimizzazione/ripristino su tutti iprogrammi (firefox amule open office....)
<stony_> step by step please! avvio la live ubuntu (non server) appena parte mi va in crash il video!
<Matt_91> stony_: avvi una consolle e basta allora
<Matt_91> sin_: prova con questo comando: sudo dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<Matt_91> sin_: e poi riavvia
<Matt_91> sin_: vedi se tutto è come prima
<sin_> riavvio il pc?
<Matt_91> sin_: aspetta, ma lo fa con tutti gli utenti o non sai?
<Matt_91> sin_: vabbè, comunque riavvia e bon :)
<sin_> il comando nn funziona
<pietro2013> sdasd
<akis24> giorno a todos
<Matt_91> ciao enzotib e grazie mille di tutto!!!! ci si becca!
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<rex> posso chiedere una mano a qualcuno di voi? vi spiego il problema: so cercando di salvare i dati del mio PC con Ubuntu prima di formattare Win VISTA crashato. Ho masterizzato il file ISO di Ubuntu su un pendrive e ho provato ad inserirlo nel PC crashato, ma,...non si avvia! E il PC mi segnala che il pendrive non possiede alcun sistema operativo. Qualcuno sa indicarmi come lanciare ubuntu dal prompt di dos, tipo? O qualche altra srada?GRAZI
<akis24> rex: non devi inserire il file ma installare o su usb o hard-disk
<rex> ho masterizzato il file ISO di UBUNTU su pendrive con un programma speciale che si chiama ISO TO USB
<akis24> rex sicuro che il file .iso sia a posto ? selezionato avvio da usb sul pc ?
<rex> si, il processo si è concluso con successo
<rex> solo che il PC crashato non mi legge in automatico il contenuto della pendrive
<rex> c'è un qualche altro modo per avviare ubuntu? tipo forzandolo???
<akis24> rex: dovrebbe partire senza problemi se tutto è a posto comunque leggi qui per certezza  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/SupportoUsb
<rex> forse ci sono riuscita con il prompt di dos....
<rex> mio dio
<rex> speriam bene
<rex> @akis 24 è comparsa una finestra dove ho cliccato la seguente voce 'help me to reboot from cd' ORA STA ESTRAENDO IL FILE DA F: che è la mia pendrive....dici che so facendo delle cose buone?
<akis24> rex: io non arrivo a seguirti ..si è avviata ubuntu oppure no ?
<rex> viso che il PC crashato non partiva automaticamene con la letura del pendrive su cui c'è UBUNTU, ho avviato il prompt di DOS e ho richiamato l'exe da lì...adesso vedo una finesra che mi dice che sta esraendo il file dal pendrive...si starà installando???
<akis24> rex che dirti .. di file .exe su ubuntu che sappia io non ne esistono ..
<rex> oh segnur...allora che sto combinando??? che casino...è da ieri che vado dietro a sto cesso di vista...scusate il francesismo!
<ExPBoy> vista?
<jester-> rex: exe?
<rex> si, windows vista crashato
<ExPBoy> rex, sei nel canale di supporto di ubuntu
<rex> si @jester il file .exe, l'eseguibile
<jester-> rex: e che centra ubuntu col vista a bottane
<ExPBoy> hihi
<rex> ma non leggete, ragazzi?
<Alfasus> salve
<Alfasus> Uso Amarok Versione 2.7.0 Utilizza KDE 4.10.5
<Alfasus> La attuale Collezione Locale è costituita da elementi che sono memorizzati in cartelle che non sono selezionate nella configurazione di Amarok. Non so come eliminarli dalla collezione locale (non dal disco).
<enzotib> Alfasus, azzera la conf di amarok e ricomincia
<Alfasus> e come si fa?
<enzotib> Alfasus, ci sarà un file o una dir di configurazione utente
<enzotib> Alfasus, find ~ -iname '*amarok*'
<Alfasus> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6021102/
<enzotib> Alfasus, io cancellerei /home/peter/.kde/share/config/amarok* e /home/peter/.kde/share/apps/amarok
<Alfasus> enzotib, grazie
<enzotib> Alfasus, o magari le sposti altrove, se pensi possano servire
<alex___> ciao
<alex___> c'è qualcuno?...O.o
<dario_> ciao. una domanda. sti installando xubuntu su un pc che aveva win 98. ma proprio all inizio di tutto mi richiede un login con password
<dario_> ciao. una domanda. sti installando xubuntu su un pc che aveva win 98. ma proprio all inizio di tutto mi richiede un login con password
<dario_> ciao. una domanda. sti installando xubuntu su un pc che aveva win 98. ma proprio all inizio di tutto mi richiede un login con password
<enzotib> dario_, ma lo chiede win98, ubuntu o il bios?
<dario_> allora....io faccio partire la chiavetta. app parte mi chiede quelle due cose
<enzotib> cos'è app?
<dario_> appena sorry
<enzotib> dario_, puoi fare una foto, e postarla?
<enzotib> !imagebin | dario_
<ubot-it> dario_: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<dario_> eh no....perchè è in un altro pc...
<jester-> foto col cellofono
<dario_> nn ho un cell con foto.
<dario_> ????
<enzotib> dario_, non ho elementi sufficienti, ma da quello che dici sospetto che sia il bios, per cui non si può fare niente
<enzotib> niente di ordinario
<jester-> dario_: se  non vediamo o fatto come facciamo a capire
<DaRcHaNgEl> che me so perso
<DaRcHaNgEl> XD
<DaRcHaNgEl> giorno ragazzi
<enzotib> giorno
 * DaRcHaNgEl fafforza i suoi poteri divini prendendosi ilc affè
<jester-> togli la la  bst dslls piastra e rimettila
<DaRcHaNgEl> dario_: che ti è successo
<dario_> volevo installare xubutu. però appena inizia mi rikiede un login
<DaRcHaNgEl> login?
<jester-> dario_: non si capisce se è live o il bios a chiedere il login
<dario_> il live
<DaRcHaNgEl> mi pare strano
<DaRcHaNgEl> prova con root root
<dario_> ma prima di faR PARTLIRE l installazione
<DaRcHaNgEl> sicuro che sia xubuntu
<jester-> dario_: lelive di ubuntu non chiedono ne login ne pass
<dario_> anke a me...
<DaRcHaNgEl> io uniche installazioni che mi ha chiesto login non erano di ubuntu e derivate
<jester-> balle se ubuntu originale
<DaRcHaNgEl> ma debian o arch
<dario_> cosa posso installare se no su un pc con win98?
<DaRcHaNgEl> lol
<jester-> nemmeno debina la chiede
<DaRcHaNgEl> allora solo arch e derivate XD
<jester-> dario_: versione?
<Matt_91> enzotib: mi si bloccava ancora, allora con lo script che mi hai dato te ho visto i pacchetti che non vengono dai repository di ubuntu li ho purgati tutto, xorg compreso, non mi si poteva non bloccare al purg di xorg, quindi in safemode poi ho reinstallato tutto il necessario. ora vediamo se si inchioda ancora piallo tutto, adesso mi son rotto XD
<dario_> ciaè?
<enzotib> Matt_91, ok, tienimi aggiornato
<jester-> dario_: cioè la versione di ubuntu
<Matt_91> enzotib: se non mi ricoverano al manicomio prima volentieri XD
<dario_> 13.qualcosa
<dario_> comunque xubuntu
<jester-> non esiste che chieda la pass
<DaRcHaNgEl> dario_: fai un piccola descrizione
<DaRcHaNgEl> di qullo che fai
<DaRcHaNgEl> e quando di chiede il login
<nannes> dario_
<nannes> username:  xubuntu
<nannes> password:  (lasciavuoto)
<dario_> alloa...accendo il pc dala chiavetta...mi mostra la sigla dai xubuntu e poi mi richiede pass e tt
<nannes> Le password delle versioni live, quando ci sono, sono di questo tipo. Password vuote. Come username c'è il nome della distro
<dario_> ciaè?
<jester-> e quando si sono mai viste in ubuntu
<nannes> jester-: un paio di volte mi è capitato!
<jester-> ma va?
<nannes> jester-: non avevo tempo per capire perché me la chiedesse, quindi ho messo l'username e basta
<nannes> quando avrò tempo investigherò il motivo xD
<nannes> comunque ci sono diversi post su askubuntu.com a riguardo! Io infatti trovai lì la soluzione!
<nannes> dario_ hai fatto?
<dario_> no......cosa devo fare?
<nannes> -.-   Ti chiede username e password oppure no?!
<dario_> si
<nannes> bene, metti quelli lì. Vedi sopra!!
<dario_> ok provo
<akis24> ciao
<Matt_91> enzotib: niente, prima come ho spento è crashato di nuovo -.-"
<nabuel_145> buona sera, qualcuno son sicuro mi potrà aiutare, ho un router in sala, ed un cavo etho che arriva in camera mia, vorrei aggiungere un router wifi sitecom in cameretta, è possibile una soluzione utile senza comprare nulla in più? non ne capisco un H.. grazie
<nabuel_145> :D
<nabuel_145> chiedo qui perchè tutti i miei portatili sono ubuntu
<Matt_91> !chat | nabuel_145: fattibilissimo, ma qui si parla di solo ubuntu, per il resto:
<ubot-it> nabuel_145: fattibilissimo, ma qui si parla di solo ubuntu, per il resto:: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nabuel_145> chat libera indi?
<nabuel_145> ok
<DaRcHaNgEl> akis24: che ne pensi allora
<bear_> ciao a tutti
<bear_> ..ho un problema con il riconoscimento delle periferiche dopo l'aggiornamento di sistema, c'è qualcuno disponibile a darmi una mano?
<Bukko97> ciao !
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | bear_
<ubot-it> bear_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<paprika> buona sera
<paprika> dopo aver installato ubuntu 13.4 come faccio a disinstallarlo?
<bear_> ok, dopo gli aggiornamenti base di ubuntu 13.04 non mi vengono riconosciute più alcune periferiche: scheda wifi, porte usb ...
<SAMUELE> ciao
<SAMUELE> salve o un problema chi mi puo aiutare ?
<cristian_c> paprika, avvia una live
<cristian_c> SAMUELE, spiega
<SAMUELE> o un acer con installato ubuntu oggi mi a chiesto un aggiornamento lo fatto e adesso mi dice che non riesce ad aprire le cache e il sistema non si avvia + o provato una nuova installazione ma mi da un errore
<cristian_c> SAMUELE, posta l'errore su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | SAMUELE
<ubot-it> SAMUELE: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<SAMUELE> ok grazie 1000
<SAMUELE> adesso sto riprovando una nuova installazione speriamo che vada
<McLolleriK> Buona sera, 4a serata che tento di installare ubunto senza esito, qualcuno ha voglia di darmi una mano _
<McLolleriK> nessuno on ?
<McLolleriK> salve qualcuno disponigile per aiutarmi a risolvere un problema di installazione ?
<McLolleriK> sono al 4a serata e non riesco a far andare ubuntu
<Riccardone> vorrei mettere 2-3 distro linux sullo stesso HD, le metto su partizioni logiche ?
<jester-> Riccardone: a linux non gli frega di quale tipo di partizione va a finire
<The> Salve
<The> Mi servirebbe un'aiuto
<spartacus_72> sera
<werewolf> buonasera a tutti
<werewolf82> ho un problema coni driver nvidia su ubuntu 12.04
<werewolf82> ci sto impazzendo sopra
<werewolf82> da quando li ho aggiornati
<werewolf82> ce qualcuno che mi sa dare una mano?
<werewolf82> il jockey-gtk mi dice sempre che il driver è attivo ma non in uso
<werewolf82> e non riesco ad attivarlo...
<werewolf82> attualmente ho i driver 319
<werewolf82> della nvidia
<werewolf82> c'è qualcuno?
<werewolf82> ciao ex
<ex> ciao
<werewolf82> tt bene?
<ex> tt?
<ex> tutto?
<werewolf82> si si
<werewolf82> è un'abbreviazione
<werewolf82> :)
<ex> ah
<werewolf82> ascolta mi sai aiutare al problema che ho postato nel canale
<DaRcHaNgEl> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2013-08-25
<qwertyytrewq> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<akis24> giorno e buona domenica
<enzotib> anche a te akis24
<akis24> :)
<DaRcHaNgEl> ciao
<lorenzo> aiuto installazione chiavetta internet
<Guest3457> un incubo, una settimana fuori senza internet
<Guest3457> non viene rilevata
<Guest3457> ho provato di tutto, ora sono connesso attraverso un wifi libero del bar
<Guest3457> help
<Guest3457> installazione chiavetta internet, help. Chi può aiutare?
<Guest3457> installazione chiavetta internet, help. Chi può aiutare?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Guest3457>  installazione chiavetta internet, help. Chi può aiutare?
<Aiutoooo> salve
<Aiutoooo> Avrei dei dubbi c'è qualcuno che potrebbe darmi una mano?
<jester-> !chiedi | Aiutoooo
<ubot-it> Aiutoooo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<jester-> !dettagli | Guest3457
<ubot-it> Guest3457: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Aiutoooo> allora vorrei sapere, se installo ubuntu per la prima volta su sistema xp tramite usb, punto uno come la creo la live usb e punto due poi la usb deve rimanere sempre connessa al pc? grazie in anticipo
<Guest3457> ubuntu 12.04 chiavetta wind onda mw833up - non appare in nessun modo, lsusb la legge ma non riesco a connettermi, non c'è alcun link, provato tutto
<jester-> Aiutoooo: vorresti installare ubuntu oltre a xp sul disco o installare su una penna usb
<jester-> Guest3457: versone di ubuntu?
<Aiutoooo> su disco rigido per poi poter riutilizzare comodamente la pen drive per altro
<Guest3457> 12.04
<Guest3457> lts
<Aiutoooo> xp lo voglio togliere proprio
<jester-> Guest3457:  è vecia e facile che il kernel non sia attrezzato, farei un test con la live 13.04
<Guest3457> cioè?
<jester-> Aiutoooo: non è mai una buona idea segare winz ma comunque installando seglierai usa l'intero disco e lo sega
<Guest3457> installare ubuntu 13.04
<Guest3457> "live 13.04" cosa intendi
<Aiutoooo> va benissimo ma come creo la live usb?
<jester-> Guest3457: provi con il cdlive da prova ubuntu senza isntallare
<jester-> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<jester-> visto che sei in winz ed è pure il migliore in circolazione
<Aiutoooo> Grazie delle informazioni
<nervai> aiuto non mi funziona il comando cd in ubunto 13.04
<ui_> !dettagli | nervai
<ubot-it> nervai: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Aiutoooo> salve durante l'installazione di ubuntu dopo aver impostato tutto mi da un errore a proposito del cd della lente che lo legge e mi va in crash l'installazione...io però sto installando da pendrive
<jester-> Aiutoooo: sa di usb venuta male o ciucca, hai conrollato md5sum della iso?
<jester-> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Aiutoooo> no
<Aiutoooo> ora controllo
<jester-> se giusto  formatta la usb e rifalla
<Aiutoooo> è giusta provo a rifarla
<jester-> Aiutoooo:  prova ad usrare altra usb se ce l'hai
<Aiutoooo> ho un hardisk esterno ma è cifrato mi dara problemi secondo voi?
<jester-> per installer serva la usb e fare il boot da usb
<jester-> serve*
<jester-> Aiutoooo: se hai il cdrom funzante usa un dvd
<Aiutoooo> capito...se volessi installare tramite la rete si puo? magari creo un cd virtuale sul pc fisso per installare tramite rete sul portatile
<jester-> !instyallazione
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'instyallazione'
<jester-> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Aiutoooo> grazie della disponibilità
<m8> ahahaha m1tO
<mac891> salve, si possono fare domande che riguardano bash?
<StoCercandoAiuto> ciao a tutti
<StoCercandoAiuto> avrei un problema con un programma su Ubuntu
<StoCercandoAiuto> qualcuno mi può aiutare
<ui_> !chiedi | StoCercandoAiuto
<ubot-it> StoCercandoAiuto: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ui_> mac891: chiedi pure, al limite ci spostiamo in #bash
<enzotib> ha parlato di bash?
<ui_> sì, chiedeva se si possono far domande su bash
<mac891> enzotib: si sto parlando di bash
<enzotib> e ui_ ha la sfera magica? come l'ha capito?
<ui_> [16:01] <mac891> salve, si possono fare domande che riguardano bash?
<enzotib> ah, scusa, non avevo letto :))
<mac891> volevo chiedere come si fa ad utilizzare l'output di un comando come input del successivo, per esempio "mv (ls cartella) cartella destinazione"
<ui_> mv cartella/* cartella_destinazione
<ui_> in genere è preferibile evitare l'uso dell'output di ls come input di un altro comando http://mywiki.wooledge.org/ParsingLs
<mac891> ui_: Grazie pensavo fosse più macchinoso :)
<ui_> a prescindere da ls e mv, in generale, si fa comando1 parametri $(comando di cui usare l'output) parametri ...
<ui_> per esempio kill $(pidof nomeprog)
<mac891> ui_: grazie lo terrò presente, non sono proprio espertissimo  :)
<trinity> non mi parte più ubuntu! mi dice che necessito di un codice ma quale??? help me
<ui_> trinity: ci dai l'esatto messaggio di errore?
<ui_> quale versione di ubuntu?
<trinity> devo spegnere e riaccendere, ho ubuntu in condivisione con windows. mò ci provo poi mi riconnetto e vi riscrivo
<trinity> cmq è strano perchè funzionava benissimo
<trinity> già che ci siamo mi sapereste dire come recuperare i dati che avevo sul desktop di ubuntu da windows o mi devo rassegnare ad averli persi?
<trinity> nel frattempo sto scaricando di nuovo ubuntu vorrei tentare una reinstallazione
<ui_> puoi recuperarli da live CD
<ui_> selezionando "Prova Ubuntu"
<trinity> live cd??? scusa non capisco, sono un pò inesperta
<ui_> live CD = il CD sul quale hai masterizzato Ubuntu
<trinity> ah ecco il prob è che non ho potuto masterizzarlo perche non funciona bene il masterizzatore
<trinity> in realtà l'ho lanciato direttamente da windowsù
<trinity> la prima volta che l'ho installato
<ui_> stai parlando di wubi?
<mac891> salve, c'è un modo per aprire da terminale il gestore finestre senza conoscerne il nome
<enzotib> mac891, x-window-manager
<trinity> si wubi
<enzotib> !chi | trinity
<ubot-it> trinity: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<mac891> enzotib: io volevo eseguire questo comando pcmanfm ~/Scrivania ma se utilizzo un altro pc devo eseguire per esempio nemo ~/Scrivania col tuo comando come faccio
<trinity> ok
<enzotib> mac891, allora intendi filemanager, non gestore finestre
<trinity> ui ____ si wubi
<ui_> ok
<mac891> enzotib: scusa forse mi ero spiegato male :)
<trinity> ui ___ cmq ho anche una versione knoppix su cd potrei provare a inserirlo e vedere se mi fà almeno entrare per recuperare i dati
<trinity> che ne pensi?
<ui_> un'ottima idea
<enzotib> mac891, xdg-opn /path/to/dir dovrebbe andare
<enzotib> mac891, scusa, xdg-open
<trinity> mo ci provo :)
<mac891> enzotib: Grazie mille funziona
<Svernagovich> ragazzi qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi con alcuni problemi riscontrati con turpial????
<ui_> !chiedi | Svernagovich
<ubot-it> Svernagovich: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Svernagovich> ok vado!!!! il messaggio dell'errore da terminale è il seguente... non riesco aconnettermi al mio account twitter... ho stato chiaro?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6025313/
<Max_> Buona sera
<Max_> Ho un problema stamattina ho fatto l'aggiornamento del mio ubuntu alla versione 12.10
<Max_> Il pc mi dice che è collegato ad internet ma non riesco a caricare le pagine
<Max_> Ho provato a scaricare un nuovo browser da ubuntu center ma mi dice che manca il collegamento
<Bobbix> Salve, ho appena scaricato Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS e con mia meraviglia vedo che NON E' MASTERIZZABILE in quanto l'immagine è di 741Mb (quindi supera il limite massimo ANCHE IN OVERBURN).
<Bobbix> L'impronta MD5 è corretta... quindi è proprio una ISO più corposa e NON masterizzabile su CD.
<Bobbix> Ora ho per caso dei CD da 900Mb (quasi introvabili) ma com'è potuto sfuggire un dettaglio così ???
<mibofra> Bobbix, bello ma non lo utilizzare peccato
<mibofra> xD
<Bobbix> :)
<Bobbix> Sto scaricando la versione della comunità (già localizzata in italiano) ma mi sembra così assurdo che si rilasci una iso standard non masterizzabile.
<ui_> Bobbix: è previsto, richiede dvd
<ui_> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/09/its-official-the-ubuntu-livecd-is-dead
<Bobbix> ui_: e che senso ha scusa? Allora perché non rilasciare SOLO la versione DVD? Perché cioè fare una versione da circa 700MB se poi non è masterizzabile su CD? Meglio farne una da 4.3GB con tutto quello che serve, TI PARE?
<Bobbix> Si comunque, grazie per il link, ho letto, ma avevo già ipotizzato motivazioni simili, forse avrebbero dovuto scriverlo più chiaramente dalla pagina di download però. Sarebbe stato meglio.
<Bobbix> E confermo che anche la versione della comunità è troppo grossa da stare in un CD, quindi o PENDRIVE o DVD.
<Bobbix> (Addio buon caro vecchio CD-R)
<ui_> io penso che una sola immagine da 4.3 gb sarebbe proibitiva per la maggioranza degli utenti
<Bobbix> OPS. CHIEDO SCUSA PUBBLICAMENTE
<Bobbix> C'è scritto eccome
<Bobbix> Fai clic sul pulsante arancione per scaricare l'ultima versione di Ubuntu.
<Bobbix> 	Dovrai creare un DVD o una pennetta USB per installarlo.
<ui_> specie quelli che hanno connessione ad internet lenta
<Bobbix> ui_: hai ragione, spero solo che minimizzi la necessità di scaricare pacchetti aggiuntivi da internet dopo l'installazione.
<ui_> anche consisderato che i package aggiuntivi che riempirebbero fino a 4 gb si possono già scaricare in altri modi
<ui_> eh, appunto: in teoria dovrebbe essere un vantaggio
<Bobbix> ui_: OK, ui_ mi hai convinto... è che è la prima volta che mi capita e non ho retto, ma era chiaramente scritto e sono certo che non c'erano altre strade.
<giuseppe_> Salve a tutti... ho preferito usare la chat per non scrivere un post con l'ennesimo problema dual boot tra windows 8 e ubuntu... in teoria dovrei seguire questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI prestando accorgimento alla procedura d'installazione... qualcuno sa dirmi se devo disattivare qualcosa in precedenza (secure boot / uefi) o posso procedere tranquillamente...? se servono informazioni in più chiedete...
<Guest84380> Ciao a tutti vorrei sapere quali potrebbero essere le problematiche che non mi permettono di installare ubuntu su windows 8 tramite CD/DVD
<enzotib> !uefi | Guest84380
<ubot-it> Guest84380: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Guest84380> impostato in modo da far partire il DVD come Boot principale ma pur cominciando si blocca sempre, oltretutto ho rimastrizzato la versione 13 e la 12 più volte su più computer...
<mibofra> Guest84380: una piccola cosa... puoi disattivare l'avvio veloce/rapido da win?
<mibofra> É sotto le impostazioni dell'alimentazione
<mibofra> Poi riprova
<Guest84380> Dici che possa influire?
<mibofra> Beh funge quasi sempre quindi :))
<Guest84380> eseguirò! grazie della dritta!
<mibofra> Prego :)
<spartacus_72> sera
<mibofra> spartacus_72, ciao, hai una domanda da farci?
<spartacus_72> mibofra, ciao. Nessuna domanda
<mibofra> ok
<gim> ciao a tutti q1 sa dirmi se posso usare ubuntu solo per formattare un hd?
<mibofra> gim, si certo
<mibofra> lo avvi in live ed avvi da li gparted
<Manu_145> buona sera, qualcuno sa come funiziona wine? sto cercando di far partire un gioco, installazione completata, ma all'avvio si blocca lo schermo con cursore bianco bloccato! help
<mibofra> oi ciao Manu_145 xD
<Manu_145> Ciao mibofra, alla fine ieri mi e' saltata la connessione
<Manu_145> e puppa il secondo router
<Manu_145> comprero' un adattatore
<mibofra> xD
<Manu_145> grazie cmq..per il tempo
<Manu_145> ho questo problema e non so aggirarlo..
<manu_145> maledetta wireless
<mibofra> manu_145, dicevo penso sia più che altro perché il gioco non è ben supportato da wine
<mibofra> succede
<pier-m> ciao :)
<nannes> Ciaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaao a tutti
<mibofra> Oi nannes :)
<mibofra> Ho montato lo znc
<mibofra> Non mi perderò più nulla :P
<mibofra> Comunque non siamo in chat xD
<nannes> ^^
<pier-m> chmod o+wx lentikit.jar sto cercando di lanciare un file jar con OpenJDK, ma invece di avviarsi appare una finetra di dialogo che dice che non è avviabile e un ink a "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/ExecutableBit" che però non esiste. Ho anche provato a cambiare i permessi del file con "chmod ugo+x lentikit.jar" ma non succede nulla anche se nel terminale non segnala errori. Sto usando ubuntu-11.10 live persistent. Avete qualche s
<mibofra> 1) un semplice chmod +x *.jar dovrebbe andar se no 2)dai java -jar nome-jar.jar
<pier-m> miofibra puoi essere piu chiaro per favore :)
<mibofra> pier-m: sono comandi da dar al terminale
<pier-m> direttamente dalla directori in cui si trova il file giusto? chmod senza indicare a chi è indirizzato?
<pier-m> il secondo cosa fa?
<mibofra> 1)si li dentro 2)beh non credo hai altri jar li
<pier-m> 2) si ne ho fatto una copai in una cartlla dove non c'è altro
<pier-m> ok il secondo ha funzionato grazie mileeeeee :)
<mibofra> Prego :)
<nannes> pier-m: I permessi su linux funzionano in un certo modo, ed è per questo che il tuo eseguibile java non si avviava! Quindi.....forse è il caso di leggere qualcosa  a riguardo, usa google!
<nannes> In questo caso, non puoi eseguire qualcosa senza prima avergli dato il "permesso per essere eseguito". Questioni di sicurezza.
<Cirriz> Scusate,qua potrei chiedere aiuto per caso?
<DaRcHaNgEl> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<pier-m> @ nannes grazieun po li conosco ma non molto pensavo di poterli modificare con sudo chmod anche ai  jar
<nannes> Cirriz: Yes.. Fai la domanda, tutta in una riga possibilmente. Chi può (e ha voglia), risponderà
<URUS> cerco un cellulare open source
<URUS> ne conoscete uno ?
<Cirriz> In breve,qualsiasi versioni di ubuntu lubuntu o chessia,quando la installo mi da schermata a righe e si blocca.
<nannes> pier-m: Credo che non li conosca. Altrimenti sapresti che "chmod" è il comando apposito per modificare *tutti* i permessi, quindi funziona per tutte le cose (files e cartelle)
<DaRcHaNgEl> URUS: che cerchi?
<jester-> URUS: metti i restanti 20 malllioni http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge
<nannes> URUS: A breve ne uscirà uno con FirefoxOS.   Cerca su google "firefox OS" per più informazioni. Comunque credo che stiano privilegiando il mercato del sudamerica (brasile etc), quindi dovresti inventare qualche trucco per averlo in italia :)
<pier-m> @ nannes perchè non ha funzionato allora? centra il fatto che sto usando una live?
<URUS> jester-: nannes: ma allora per il momento non ce nessun tipo di smartphone open source ?
<nannes> pier-m: Ti contraddici, proprio poco fa hai detto a mibofra che ha funzionato. Non ti capisco
<DaRcHaNgEl> URUS fatti un s3 poi lo moddi XD
<jester-> URUS: ma in che senso open
<nannes> URUS: Innanzitutto "open source" è un termine che si da' al software. Forse intendi uno **smartphone nel quale gira un sistema operativo open source**
<jester-> URUS: pii un cellofono droido e ci metti  qualche rom da scoppiato, va n'osti* ma è open
<URUS> nannes: sisi intendo un ceel con un software che sia open in modo di modificare come voglio
<URUS> ho visto che uscira uno con ubuntu
<URUS> va beh grazie ora andro a a nanna
<DaRcHaNgEl> mha
<DaRcHaNgEl> XD
<pier-m> @ nannes ho provato nel terminale "sudo chmod o+wx lentikit.jar" e "sudo chmod ugo+wx lentikit.jar" "sudo chmod ugox lentikit.jar" ma non ha cambiato nulla anche se il terminale non ha segnalato errori
<jester-> non esce una sega con ubuntu
<nannes> lol DaRcHaNgEl
<jester-> affregano ha fatto la scena
<nannes> già ..
<DaRcHaNgEl> speed speed
<DaRcHaNgEl> XD
<tony_> salve
<tony_> ce qualcuno italiano
<tony_> ????
<jester-> no tutti napiletani
<tony_> napoletani
<tony_> ??
<tony_> anche io
<tony_> hahaha
<tony_> chi mi puo aiutare??
<jester-> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<jester-> visto anche l'ora
<pier-m> !nannes ho dettoa miofibra che  ha funzionato il comndo per lanciare il jar da terminale, ma non ho modificato i permessi
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tony_> scusa ho un eeepc asus di una mia amica gli ho istallato elementary luna tutto bene ma al riavvio nn parte .... penso per la risuluzione schermo si puo modificare prima??
<jester-> tony_: elementary luna sarebbe?
<DaRcHaNgEl> non era beta
<tony_> elementary OS
<tony_> si ma sul mio acer va na bomba
<jester-> tony_: che centra con ubuntu
<tony_> e basata  su ubuntu
<jester-> il solito tarocco
<jester-> comunque chiedi in chat
<tony_> consiglio di vederlA E MOLTO CARINA
<jester-> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<DaRcHaNgEl> ha il suo wiki
<tony_> NO
<tony_> ;(
<jester-> fanno un os senza assistenza?
<tony_> pernso che ce ma
<tony_> mi sono connesso prima a voi
<nannes> pier-m: il comando che ti ha dato mibofra serviva a modificare i permessi ;)
<DaRcHaNgEl> http://elementaryos.org/support
<DaRcHaNgEl> vai qua
<jester-> tony_: non spando cisa hanno pacioccato che voi che ti diciamo
<jester-> sapendo
<DaRcHaNgEl> li ti diranno
<tony_> ok ci provo
<tony_> grazie molto gentili
<tony_> so tutti inglesiiiiiii
<DaRcHaNgEl> -.-
<pier-m> @ nannes il primosi,  ma il secondo credevo fosse per lanciarlo "OT : come accio a indicare che il messaggio è per te?"
<pier-m> *faccio
<nannes> pier-m: Basta mettere il mio nome, stai facendo benissimo!
<pier-m> @ ok grazie, allora  ho dato il comando "java -jar lentikit.jar." e  mi e apparso " Unable to load preferences! " sul terminale
<pier-m> @ nannes poi " Exception in thread "main"java.lang.ClassCastException:java.lang.Float cannot be cast to java.lang.Double at java.lang.Double.compareTo(Double.java:49)...."
<pier-m> @nannes ma poi è partito, anche se adesso è fermo sullo splash screeen....bho? magari non funzona
<nannes> pier-m: Il primo dice che non riesce a trovare il file delle preferenze, probabilmente è la prima volta che lo avvii e ancora lo deve creare. Il secondo invece è un'imprecisione nella scrittura del codice sorgente di quel programma. Ma scommetto che non sei tu il programmatore, visto che non conosci i permessi, quindi per risolvere dovresti almeno dirci che programma è
<pier-m> @nannes sin non so nulla di programmazione faccio grafica, il programma è lentikit dovrebbe scomporre e riconmporre le immagini, per stampare per fere immagini lenticolari
<pier-m> @nannes è abbastanza piccolo se vuoi te lo mando magari vedi se ha degli errori gravi
<pier-m> @nannes il file delle prefenze centra con la finestra del menu contestuale? perchè quella si vede
<nannes> (fonte: http://lentikit.sourceforge.net)  « Lentikit can be downloaded from sourceforge. It's early days yet, so the software is still very very rough around the edges (and in the middle too!)  »
<nannes> Qui dice che è un software appena sfornato, credo sia normale che ci sia qualche bug. Se vedi la finestra principale è già qualcosa comunque!
<pier-m> @nannes si è prorpio quello, è da i che l'ho preso, lo conosci?
<nannes> no non lo conosco, l'ho appena cercato
<pier-m> pero nn è molto recente con Ubuntu 10 funzionava
<pier-m> @nannes correeggo era gia l'11 ma poi dopo un aggiornamento ha smesso di funzionare
<pier-m> @nannes tornando al problema dei permessi è colpa del jar allora se non riesco a cambiargleli?
<nannes> come non riesci a cambiarli??!! Proprio poco fa l'hai fatto!!!!
<mykael> Salve.
<pier-m> @nannes no è stato avviato dal terminale ma se provo a lanciarlo col mouse mi appare sempre la finestra che dice che non è eseguibile
<nannes> è normale, lo *devi* avviare da terminale, perchè devi passarlo per il comando java -jar
<pier-m> @nannes ma OpenJDK non dovrebbe servire per lanciare i file jar
<nannes> ovvio
<nannes> ah a proposito, tu usi openjdk oppure roba proprietaria (oracle / sun) ??
<pier-m> @nannes ma pero non funzione per via dei permessi( xchè non è segnato come eseguibile) che non rieco a cambiare :(
#ubuntu-it 2014-08-18
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<corsaroN> ciao ho un pc aspire 1350 e ho installata ubuntu 14.04 come faccio a passare alla 12.10?
<totem_> ?
<totem_> se proprio vuoi tornare indietro ti procuri una live di 12.10 e la installi
<corsaroN> con la 14.04 è troppo lento penso che se riuscissi a mettere la 12.10 potrebbe funzionare meglio !
<totem_> pc datatto?
<corsaroN> tramite chiavetta lo devo fare  !
<totem_> corsaroN, si la live può essere messa anche su chiavetta
<totem_> ma se hai dati salvateli prima
<corsaroN> tramite universal usb 1955?
<totem_> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<corsaroN> quale versione mi consigli la 12.10 o 13.10 acer per aspire 1350
<corsaroN> ?
<totem_> corsaroN, non saprei dirti
<totem_> al limite se il pc è vecchio metti lubuntu
<totem_> che è più leggera
<corsaroN> mi date il link per il dowload della 12.10?
<totem_> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/news/2012/10/19/ubuntu-1210-%C3%A8-qui
<akis24> corsaroN:  meglio la 12.04 se proprio devi farlo almeno sara' supportata ancora   ..
<akis24> corsaroN: il problema non è tanto la versione  ma se installi ubuntu con unity desktop è richiesto un pc con certe risorse hardware  scaricati xubuntu o lubuntu che sono piu' leggere
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<corsaroN> leggere legge anchge la 14.04 ma è lentissima!
<totem_> non leggere
<totem_> ma meno pesanti
<totem_> (leggere=meno pesanti
<akis24> corsaroN: quanta ram hai sul notebook   ?     qui le trovi tutte   http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<jester-> lentissima = pc equivalente umano sui 120 anni
<totem_> al solito
<totem_> vogliono che la nonna corra i cento metri in 1 secondo
<corsaroN> dla 12.10 non si trova per il dowload?
<totem_> corsaroN, io ti ho postato il link
<totem_> forse non hai letto
<totem_> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/news/2012/10/19/ubuntu-1210-%C3%A8-qui
<jester-> corsaroN: 12.10 scaduta e non piu aggiornabile
<totem_> tra le altre cose
<corsaroN> porta al dowload della 12.04! non dellla 12.10
<totem_> è meglio
<totem_> metti la 12.04
<totem_> comunque corsaroN non rispondi alle domande
<totem_> ti è stato chiesto quanta ram hai
<corsaroN> non le ho viste scusate ... se volete riproponetele!
<totem_> e l'età del pc
<corsaroN> 10 anni
<totem_> ecco
<corsaroN> è per questo che ho installato ubuntu 14.04 prima avevo windows .... ma devo mettere la 12.04 forse girerà meglio!
<totem_> corsaroN, non penso
<jester-> corsaroN: i miracoli li fanno solo gesucristo se si ha fede o le le tipo attorno ai 200 mesi
<corsaroN> la distro della 12.10 pesa decisamente meno della 14.04 pertanto dovrebbe fare un altro effetto sulla macchina!
<totem_> corsaroN, se lo dici tu
<corsaroN> per installare devo attaccare la chiavetta a pc spento e accendere il boot sarà automatico!?
<totem_> corsaroN, devi settare il boot dal bios se è supportato
<corsaroN> ieri ho intallato la 14.04 tramite chiavetta quandi dovrebbe esserlo non credi?
<totem_> se hai già provato credo di si
<totem_> non posso saperlo a priori
<corsaroN> ok grazie ... siete fantastici !!
<corsaroN> cmq la 12.10 non ho trovata per dowload
<jester-> corsaroN: e 4 la 12.10 non è piu supportata
<jester-> corsaroN: comunque tranquillo che anche con la 12,04 la nonna fara una fatica della madonna a fare la lap dance ela colpa non sarà di sicuro del pale
<jester-> palo
<corsaroN> ora capisco ... io intendevo che non + supportata non desserò + agg ma si potesse intallare
<Barrnet> 'Giorno
<Barrnet> qualcuno potrebbe incollare su pastebin il proprio /etc/network/interfaces? Ci ho smanettato un pò e non ricordo più come era all'inizio...
<Barrnet> Se lo cancello e riavvio network-manager se lo ricrea da solo o va in loop di errori? :P
<corsaroN> come faccio A fare partire il boot da chiavetta!?
<Barrnet> corsaroN: La tua scheda madre deve supportare l'avvio da USB, che scheda madre hai o almeno di che anno è il tuo pc?
<corsaroN> ho ubuntu 14.04 e supporta perchè ho fatto untallazione da chieavetta ieri!
<Barrnet> ok, hai usato unetbootin o hai usato la funzione "crea disco di avvio" di ubuntu?
<Barrnet> E soprattutto il problema dove sarebbe? non ricordi più come hai fatto o la chiavetta da ora problemi?
<corsaroN> ieri ho fattpo partire eindows poi ho installato un programmino wubi e al riavvio mi ha chiesto se volevo usare ubuntu o windows ma ora come faccio?
<Barrnet> Provato a scegliere se utilizzare ubuntu al'avvio?
<Barrnet> Ad ogni modo wubi non dovrebbe essere supportato da un pò di versioni fa, non capisco ocme hai fatto ad utilizzarlo
<krabador> corsaroN, provato con un bagno al mare?
<Barrnet> Ad ogni modo non ti stai esprimendo in maniera molto chiara, scusami se magari ti dico ovvietà :)
<corsaroN> mi parte diretamenete in fisco rigido!
<Barrnet> E... avendolo installato sul disco da dove dovrebbe partire, scusami?
<Barrnet> Tu vorresti avviare da capo una live di ubuntu?
<corsaroN> io ho intallato la 14.04 e siccome è troppo lento vorrei passare alla 12.04 dimodo che sia più veloce!
<Barrnet> guarda, di velocità non cambia di molto
<Barrnet> anzi, la 14.04 dovrebbe essere un pò più reattiva
<corsaroN> alli
<Barrnet> più che altro potresti avere una scheda video non in grado di reggere unity
<Barrnet> al momento sei da ubuntu o windows?
<corsaroN> allora lascio perdere ... io ora o solo ubuntu!
<Barrnet> ok
<corsaroN> windows l'ho tolto ieri!
<Barrnet> potresti installare un ambiente grafico alternativo, in modo da usarne uno più leggero
<Barrnet> sapresti darmi le specifiche della macchina?
<corsaroN> acer aspire 1350 512 mb ram 796 Mhz!
<Barrnet> Ok, 512 mb sono in effetti insufficienti per Unity, sapresti dirmi il processore?
<Barrnet> se hai dubbi puoi scrivere in un terminale il comando "lshw" e riportare qui la riga del processore
<corsaroN> mi sono uscite un sacco di specifiche quale rigo
<Barrnet> fai una cosa: incolla tutto su questo sito web: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<Barrnet> e poi dammi il link che si crea :)
<corsaroN> ok grazie sto aspettando che il browser si apra!
<Barrnet> Con 512mb di ram purtroppo firefox farà sempre un pò di fatica, indipendentemente dal sistema operativo :P
<Barrnet> È un browser che oramai consuma da solo 512 di ram :D
<corsaroN> come faccio ho incollato i comandi! ma non si crea nessun link
<Barrnet> Devi premere il bottone sotto :)
<corsaroN> paste!
<Barrnet> Si, quello :P
<Barrnet> Dai anche un titolo a ciò che hai incollato con il primo campo, può anche essere una lettera a caso
<corsaroN> link: http://pastebin.ubuntu,com/8078580/
<Barrnet> k, come cpu è buona.
<Barrnet> fai cosi: apri un terminale e digita il comando "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<Barrnet> ti installerà un nuovo ambiente grafico molto più leggero in termini di ram. finito il download termina la tua sessione, scegli come ambiente grafico "XFCE" (o xubuntu, a seconda di come te lo definisce) e rieffettua il login
<Barrnet> il sistema dovrebbe andare molto più fluido, anche se con programmi avidi di ram come firefox sarà ovviamente meno evidente
<corsaroN> per ora ho scritto il comando e messo la password detto "s" e sta installando poi come faccio?
<Barrnet> farà tutto da solo :3
<corsaroN> ok
<Barrnet> Hai il login automatico o ogni volta devi effettuare tu il login?
<corsaroN> l'amministratore ha passwors!
<corsaroN> sono io!
<Barrnet> non ho capito, scusami.
<corsaroN> ci sono 4 account ! 3 normali senza password 1 amministratore con password!
<Barrnet> ok, alora quando effettuerai il login
<Barrnet> ci sarà una icona per cambiare l'ambiente grafico
<Barrnet> attualmente tu hai selezionato "unity" (o ubuntu)
<Barrnet> prima di effettuare il login assicurati di selezionare "xfce" (o xubuntu)
<Barrnet> lo dovrai fare solo la prima volta, poi si manterrà come ambiente grafico predefinito
<Barrnet> Ad ogni modo non possono esistere account senza password su linux, un account senza password è un account disattivato
<corsaroN> e se volessi tornare a  unity devo dare comando da terminale! ?
<Barrnet> All'avvio selezioni unity al posto di xfce4, semplice
<Barrnet> in sintesi avrai due sistemi grafici installati, starà a te scegliere quale usare all'avvio
<corsaroN> ok!
<corsaroN> ho capito!
<corsaroN> se volessi passare a 12.10 si può da terminale!?
<glpiana> corsaroN, a che pro installare una versione non più supportata (o con vita ancora breve)?
<corsaroN> per cercare di fare funzionare meglio un pc vecchio con ambiente grafico che conosco!
<Barrnet> No, il downgrade non puoi farlo in un paio di comandi
<Barrnet> tecnicamente si può fare, ma richiede conoscenze approfondite del pacchetto apt-get, dovresti pinnare i repo della 12.04 in modo che abbiano priorità superiore e poi aggiornare tutto il sistema
<glpiana> corsaroN, se vuoi una versione precedente, anzitutto punta alla 12.04 che per un po' verrà ancora supportata
<Barrnet> la 12.04 ha comunque unity ad ogni modo
<glpiana> corsaroN, e poi pensa a una installazione da zero, non a un downgrade
<Barrnet> Non intendevi la 11.10 magari?
<Barrnet> O volevi il vecchio gnome? :3
<Marcoo> salve
<Marcoo> non mi funziona gparted! ho provato a disintallarlo e reinstallarlo, ma nulla
<Marcoo> qualcuno mi aiuta a partizionare e formattare una chiavetta da terminale??
<Barrnet> quale errore ti da?
<Barrnet> se semplicemente non mostra nulla
<Barrnet> avvialo da amministratore scrivendo in un terminale "sudo gparted"
<Barrnet> io devo andare, a dopo ^^'
<Marcoo> jester-:
<Marcoo> tu che sai sempre tutto
<Marcoo> help me
<jester-> Marcoo: cu fu
<Marcoo> non mi funziona gparted! ho provato a disintallarlo e reinstallarlo, ma nulla
<Marcoo> mi aiuti a partizionare e formattare una chiavetta da terminale??
<Marcoo> krabador: *_*
<krabador> salve
<Marcoo> krabador: mi aiuti a partizionare e formattare una chiavetta da terminale??
<krabador> perché dovrei?
<Marcoo> krabador: nessuno ti obbliga a farlo
<Marcoo> se vuoi darmi una mano, ti ringrazio
<Marcoo> altrimenti cerco qualcuno più disponibile e meno acido ^^
<krabador> se ti offendi subito, te la giochi , sull'acidità, attento.
<Marcoo> krabador: non succede nulla se non mi aiuti, di cerco non ti vengo a supplicare
<krabador> ok , te la sei giocata.
<enzotib> Marcoo, che problemi ha gparted?
<Marcoo> enzotib: si chiude inaspettatamente mentre ridimensiono le partizioni
<enzotib> uhm
<Marcoo> ho provato a reinstallare, ma nulla
<Marcoo> stesso problema
<Marcoo> il fatto è che voglio ripristinare ubuntu
<Marcoo> ma da boot il mio pc legge solo fat16
<enzotib> Marcoo, che significa legge solo fat16?
<Marcoo> si possono formattare il fat16 solo spazi inferiori a 4 gb
<corsaro> ciao
<enzotib> Marcoo, i PC di quindici anni fa giù leggevano fat32
<Marcoo> enzotib: creando una usb bootable, lo spazio deve essere formattato il fat16
<Marcoo> se fat32 non la legge
<enzotib> Marcoo, non mi risulta proprio
<Marcoo> enzotib: ne ho la prova concreta ^^
<enzotib> Marcoo, ha tu dici il tuo pc non la legge, non in generlare
<kyuubi> ciao, ragazzi ogni volta che accendo il pc non mi spunta il wifi, digitando dal terminale sudo nm-applet riesco a farlo spuntare, ma non riesco a rendere il comando effettivo. Mi aiutate ?
<enzotib> Marcoo, sei sicuro che non sia qualche altro motivo per cui non la legge?
<Marcoo> enzotib: da boot legge solo il fat16
<kyuubi> Ps: sono con Lubuntu
<jester-> Marcoo: starei attento se gparted crascia c'è da pensare a disco un po andato
<corsaro> uno di voi mi ha detto di installare xubuntu su aspire 1350 ma i programmi dove sono ????
<krabador> kyuubi, se hai lubuntu , fai gli aggiornamenti e si risolve
<Marcoo> da pc acceso legge qualsiasi formato
<jester-> Marcoo: la usb la rivergini e la formatti da terminale sempre che sia ancora sana
<kyuubi> okay !
<kyuubi> grazie !
<krabador> kyuubi, è stato un bug fino a giugno
<Marcoo> jester-: il problema è che non so come si fa da terminale
<enzotib> Marcoo, aspetta un po'
<Marcoo> ok
<jester-> Marcoo: sudo fdisk -l e vedi il device
<enzotib> Marcoo, sudo fsck.vfat -F16 /dev/sdb1
<enzotib> Marcoo, scusa: sudo mkfs.vfat -F16 /dev/sdb1
<krabador> kyuubi , sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> Marcoo: sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sdxx
<kyuubi> faccio copia e incolla !
<enzotib> Marcoo, supponendo che la pendrive sia sdb
<jester-> xx lettera mumero visti in fdisk
<Marcoo> panico ! aspettate che vi spiego
<Marcoo> in fat16 si possono formattare spazi non superiori ai 4gb
<Marcoo> la mia chiavetta è 16 gb
<Marcoo> vorrei creare dunque 2 partizioni
<enzotib> Marcoo, fa una partizione da 4GB e la formatti in FAT16
<Marcoo> enzotib: come si crea la partizione da 4gb
<enzotib> Marcoo, allora devi usare fdisk
<Marcoo> ?
<enzotib> Marcoo, sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<enzotib> Marcoo, c'è un menu
<enzotib> testuale
<Marcoo> si
<enzotib> Marcoo, sennò cerchiamo di capire cos'ha gparted che non va
<Marcoo> enzotib: nono facciamo così... così rimetto l'immagine di ubuntu 14 bootable e lo ripristino
<Marcoo> dato che ho installato un pò di roba a caso
<Marcoo> e mi sa che ho combinato macelli con le ppa
<enzotib> Marcoo, così come?
<Marcoo> enzotib: WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdb'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<krabador> Maecoo , sicuro sia la pendrive?
<kyuubi> Grazie mille Krabador !
<enzotib> Marcoo, appunto, accertati che la pendrive sia sdb o altro
<Marcoo> cioè?
<Marcoo> scusate l'ignoranza
<enzotib> Marcoo, fammi vedere l'output di sudo fdisk -l
<enzotib> Marcoo, su pastebin
<krabador> kyuubi, di niente, buon sistema :)
<Marcoo> http://pastebin.com/74GbZQ8f
<enzotib> Marcoo, effettivamente la pendrive da 16GB è GPT
<enzotib> Marcoo, dopo il messaggio, fdisk rimane in attesa di un comando?
<Marcoo> si
<jester-> pare che fat non vada daccordo
<enzotib> Marcoo, allora premi "o" per creare una nuova tabella MBR
<Marcoo> ok
<enzotib> Marcoo, naturalmente quello che è sulla pendrive è perso, eh!
<Marcoo> aspè che ridò il comando
<Marcoo> si si frega niente
<Marcoo> enzotib: http://pastebin.com/XMLvN7y5
<enzotib> Marcoo, poi "w"
<Marcoo> http://pastebin.com/102DEEEs
<enzotib> Marcoo, ora riprova con GParted
<Marcoo> ok
<Marcoo> AVVISO LIBPARTED
<Marcoo> http://pastebin.com/uqR3D3hc
<krabador> qualche volta hai fatto la pendrive con  dd ?
<Marcoo> cosa è dd?
<enzotib> Marcoo, digli di no
<enzotib> lol
<Marcoo> enzotib: che premo?
<Marcoo> si o no?
<enzotib> NO
<Marcoo> enzotib: Una tabella delle partizioni è necessaria prima di potere aggiungere delle partizioni. Per creare una nuova tabella delle partizioni, scegliere la voce di menù: Dispositivo → Crea nuova tabella partizioni
<Marcoo> quale tabella scelgo?
<enzotib> Marcoo, MBR o DOS è lo stesso
<enzotib> non ricordo come è nella lista
<Marcoo> non c'è nessuna delle 2
<Marcoo> c'è
<Marcoo> msdos
<enzotib> ecco, quella
<Marcoo> di nuovo il messaggio di prima
<Marcoo> http://pastebin.com/gCFJQPQm
<Marcoo> enzotib: cosa scelgo ora?
<enzotib> Marcoo, ma gli hai detto di creare la tabella msdos?
<Marcoo> si
<enzotib> mah
<Marcoo> e mi spunta il messaggio
<enzotib> dì di nuovo no
<Marcoo> enzotib: SPETTACOLO
<Marcoo> non si è chiuso gparted!!
<enzotib> Marcoo, vedi se riesci a proseguire con la creazione delle partizioni
<Marcoo> fatto tutto!
<enzotib> ok
<Marcoo> enzotib: ma che era quella roba di gpt
<Marcoo> ??
<enzotib> Marcoo, è un nuovo tipo di tabella delle partizioni, che si trova sempre più frequentemente sugli HD, ma non sulle pendrive
<enzotib> non so come te la sei ritrovata
<Marcoo> ah boh
<krabador> che cosa ci hai fatto con la pendrive?
<Marcoo> probabilmente avrò fatto qualche cagata volendo mettere a posto la chiavetta da solo
<Marcoo> grazie mille enzotib
<enzotib> prego postumo
<Kiw0> ciao
<glpiana> !ciao | Kiw0
<ubot-it> Kiw0: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Kiw0> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=582578&start=40
<Kiw0> ho scritto gli ultimi 2 post
<Kiw0> stavo cercando la versione chrome 35 per ubuntu
<Kiw0> 32 bit
<Kiw0> qualcuno sa come posso procurarmela?
<glpiana> Kiw0, in questo canale c'è supporto solo per le versioni di software presenti nei repository. chrome inoltre è un software esterno
<krabador> Kiw0, scusa , che cpu / ram / scheda video hai ?
<Kiw0> eeeh dovrei salire sopra
<Kiw0> cmq scheda video 256 mb
<Kiw0> ram 1 gb ddr2
<Kiw0> cpu 1,7 ghz single core
<Kiw0> credo
<Kiw0> hai bisogno di dati più precisi?
<krabador> Kiw0, puoi mandare pastebin di cat /proc/cpuinfo ?
<krabador> se cpu non ha sse2, flash non va
<Kiw0> ok allora dammi il tempo di andare su e accedere
<Kiw0> a dopo
<kiwo0> krabador:
<kiwo0> quale era il comando?
<glpiana> <krabador> Kiw0, puoi mandare pastebin di cat /proc/cpuinfo ?
<kiwo0> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8079334/
<glpiana> flash non funzionerà ma mi pare che il tuo problema non sia quello  bensì il fatto che i due browser non si avviano
<kiwo0> esatto
<kiwo0> almeno l'ultima versione la 36
<kiwo0> la 35 di chromium invece va
<kiwo0> quindi suppongo anche la 35 di chrome ma dovrei verificare
<glpiana> la versione 36 di chrome l'avevi installata dal softwrae center o l'avevi recuperata in giro da qualche parte?
<glpiana> kiwo0, scusa, intendevo chromium
<kiwo0> si ok anche chromium 36 non va
<kiwo0> mi dice core dump
<glpiana> kiwo0, ok, ma risondi alla domanda
<glpiana> *rispondi
<kiwo0> la versione 36 l'avevo presa innanzitutto dal sito di google
<kiwo0> ma poi ho provato anche a installare i repository e installare da li
<glpiana> kiwo0, no no, dicevo che intendo chromium, non crhome. ripongo la domanda
<glpiana> la versione 36 di chromIUM l'avevi installata dal softwrae center o l'avevi recuperata in giro da qualche parte?
<kiwo0> chromium dai repoitory
<kiwo0> da synaptic
<glpiana> kiwo0, ok, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> !paste | kiwo0
<ubot-it> kiwo0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kiwo0> già fatto tutto aggiornato
<glpiana> kiwo0, fallo lo stesso e metti l'output su pastebin per cortesia
<giovanni> salve, uso xubuntu 12.04 mi è comparsa una x al posto del freccia del mouse, e non compaio più i bordi per chiudere le finestre cosa devo fare, grazie
<kiwo0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8079407/
<glpiana> giovanni, anzitutto prova ad aprire una sessione opsite e vedi come si comporta
<glpiana> kiwo0, che è sto http://dl.maxthon.com ?
<kiwo0> è un browser
<glpiana> riguarda il browser, potrebbe aver installato roba che va in conflitto
<glpiana> ecco
<kiwo0> prima ho provato a installare anche quello
<kiwo0> per prova
<kiwo0> no l'ho fatto prima e lo ho gia disinstallato
<kiwo0> il problema è di ieri
<glpiana> kiwo0, hai messo i repository di sta roba comuqnue, non è detto che hai ripulito tutto
<kiwo0> ok come si tolgono? basta che deseleziono da synaptic no?
<glpiana> kiwo0, no. visto che hai synaptic, a sinistra seleziona "origine" e poi seleziona sto repository. vedi che pacchetti sono stati installati
<glpiana> kiwo0, se puoi prendi una schermata
<giovanni> provata la sessine ospite e va tutto bene
<glpiana> !image | kiwo0
<ubot-it> kiwo0: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> giovanni, allora resettiamo xfce
<glpiana> giovanni, apri un temrinale e scrivi: locate xfce4 | grep home
<glpiana> !paste | giovanni
<ubot-it> giovanni: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giovanni> dice comando non trovato
<glpiana> giovanni, fai vedere che comando hai dato
<giovanni> xfce4 | grep home
<Rebecca92>                                                               
<glpiana> giovanni, non è il comando che ho scritto io
<giovanni> scusa
<giovanni> ok
<kiwo0> glpiana: http://postimg.org/image/nvmyz0xux/
<glpiana> kiwo0, ok, togli quel repository dalle fonti anzitutto
<kiwo0> fatto
<glpiana> kiwo0, oki, ora se aggiorni dovrebbe aggiornarti chromium. fallo
<kiwo0> no non lo fa perché io il pacchetto chromium l'ho preso dal sito debian e si chiama chromium, mentre nei repository si chiama chromium-browser e non risulta installato
<glpiana> kiwo0, leva quello di debian e installa chromium browser
<kiwo0> ok
<corsaroNero> ciao ragazzi, io ho Ubuntu 14
<ilovelinux> corsaroNero, e allora?
<kiwo0> glpiana: mi da "Istruzione non consentita (core dump creato)"
<corsaroNero> con ambiente grafico xubuntu come faccio a togliere ubuntu e lasciare xubuntu?
<ilovelinux> corsaroNero, apri il terminale e dai: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<corsaroNero> grazie ... !
<glpiana> ilovelinux, non serve praticamente a nulla quel comando
<glpiana> corsaroNero, se non hai problemi di spazio su disco lascia installato anche gnome e unity
<ilovelinux> rimuove l'ambiente grafico ubuntu
<glpiana> ilovelinux, no, rimuove solo il pacchetto ubuntu-desktop
<ilovelinux> poi basta dare sudo apt-get autormove
<glpiana> ilovelinux, per cortesia, non diamo comandi a caso
<glpiana> kiwo0, avvia chromium da terminale con l'opzione --disable-bundled-ppapi-flash
<kiwo0> stesso errore
<glpiana> kiwo0, nulla di fatto allora. rimuovi chromium-browser e rimetti chromium (quello che avevi su prima) se tuo padre preferisce quello a firefox
<kiwo0> ok
<kiwo0> hai idea da dove nasca il problema?
<kiwo0> qualche bug ?
<krabador> kiwo0, manda il pastebin di chrome-browser ----disable-bundled-ppapi-flash
<krabador> chromium-browser se hai quello
<giovanni> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8079498/
<giovanni> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8079498/
<glpiana> giovanni, scrivi nel temrinale: mv /home/giovanni/.config/xfce4 /home/giovanni/.config/xfce4_bak
<kiwo0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8079517/
<glpiana> giovanni, dopodichè chiudi la sessione e rientra. se funziona bene, se no torna qui che vediamo un'altra cosa
<corsaroNero> ilovelinux:--> grazie ragazzi...
<ilovelinux> corsaroNero,
<kiwo0> scusa http://paste.ubuntu.com/8079517/
<ilovelinux> corsaroNero, hai dato: sudo apt-get autoremove
<corsaroNero> questo hai detto! : sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<ilovelinux> corsaroNero, dai anche: sudo apt-get autoremove
<corsaroNero> autoremove cosa?
<giovanni> qualcosa in meglio è cambiata, non compare la barre sulle finestre per chiudere e miminizare
<corsaroNero> scrivi il comando comòleto percortesia!
<krabador> corsaroNero, fatti un favore, scarica la iso per la tua architettura, qui http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/14.04.1/release/  , fa una pendrive, fa un backup dei dati importanti, manda in boot la pendrive, e sovrascrivi la ubuntu con xubuntu
<ilovelinux> corsaroNero, : sudo apt-get autoremove
<krabador> corsaroNero, se vuoi xubuntu
<glpiana> ilovelinux, ti ripeto che non serve a nulla quello che stai facendo fare a corsaroNero
<glpiana> ilovelinux, quindi, cortesemente, diamoci un taglio, ok?
<giovanni> qualcosa in meglio è cambiata, non compare la barre sulle finestre per chiudere e miminizare
<corsaroNero> voglio togliere ubuntu e lasciare xubuntu!
<glpiana> giovanni, ho letto. nella sessione opsite invece tutto è regolare?
<krabador> corsaroNero, perfetto, fa come ti ho detto, ed avrai un sistema sicuro
<giovanni> si
<glpiana> giovanni, allora apri le impostazioni di sistema e cerca la sezione relativa alla sessione
<corsaroNero> dal temonale di ubuntu o xubuntu?
<krabador> kiwo0, scusami, puoi mandarmi un pastebin di locate chromium ?
<glpiana> giovanni, dovresti trovarci opzioni relative all'apertura di una sessione vuota, piuttosto che di una memorizzata o altro. se non la trovi dimmelo che cerco io
<krabador> corsaroNero, scarica la iso per la tua architettura, qui http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/14.04.1/release/  , fa una pendrive, fa un backup dei dati importanti, manda in boot la pendrive, e sovrascrivi la ubuntu con xubuntu
<glpiana> corsaroNero, segui il consiglio di krabador per avere un sistema funzionale e pulito. se invece non ti da noia avere sul disco software che non utilizzi, lascia le cose come stanno
<corsaroNero> non è semplice se arresto il pc non parte da chiavetta ma da hd
<kiwo0> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8079597/
<corsaroNero> si perche il pc è vecchio e lento
<kiwo0> questo è chromium 36 (quello che non va)
<giovanni> non trovo nulla in merito a ciò che chiedi
<glpiana> corsaroNero, il sofwtare non caricato non pesa sul sistema
<krabador> kiwo0, allora questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/8079517/ è finto
<corsaroNero> ok grazie allora!
<kiwo0> no perchè?
<krabador> kiwo0, manda chromium --disable-bundled-ppapi-flash
<krabador> da terminale
<kiwo0> chromium: comando non trovato
<krabador> kiwo0, hai /usr/bin/chromium
<kiwo0> no
<kiwo0> ho chromium-browser
<kiwo0> il pacchetto scaricato da debian che si chiamava chromium l'ho appena tolto per seguire il consiglio di glpiana
<kiwo0> ora però lo devo rimettere ma è la versione 35
<krabador> kiwo0, installa il deb di chrome dal sito
<kiwo0> ok
<krabador> manda sudo dpkg -i nomepacchetto.deb && sudo apt-get -yf install
<krabador> kiwo0, dove nomepacchetto è il nome del pacchetto che scarichi dal sito
<kiwo0> fatto
<krabador> bene, prova a caricare chrome
<krabador> da terminale
<kiwo0> Istruzione non consentita (core dump creato)
<giovanni> ho riavviato ed è ricomparsa la x al posto della freccia del mouse, il resto invariato.
<glpiana> <glpiana> giovanni, dovresti trovarci opzioni relative all'apertura di una sessione vuota, piuttosto che di una memorizzata o altro. se non la trovi dimmelo che cerco io
<glpiana> giovanni, avevi letto sto messaggio prima?
<krabador> kiwo0, vai con --disable-bundled-ppapi-flash
<kiwo0> stesso errore
<kiwo0> krabador: altri tentativi?
<krabador> kiwo0, eh, sto vedendo
<kiwo0> ah ok
<krabador> :)
<kiwo0> ;-P
<giovanni> scusa non ho capito ma devo entrare in na sessiona nuova?
<glpiana> giovanni, no, nella tua normale sessione, vai nelle applicazioni di sistema e apri le impostazioni di sistema
<giovanni> ok
<kiwo0> comunque prima avevo provato a installare il browser maxthon e mi dava sempre l'errore "core dump creato"
<kiwo0> l'avevo installato per fare un tentativo
<giovanni> DOPO
<giovanni> dopo
<krabador> kiwo0, per favore, locate flash , e pastebin
<kiwo0> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8079737/
<glpiana> giovanni, vai in basso e cerca sessione e avvio
<krabador> kiwo0, google-chrome --disable-setuid-sandbox
<krabador> da terminale
<kiwo0> errore come prima
<krabador> kiwo0, verifica scrivendo goog e tab , come si chiama l'eseguibile
<krabador> kiwo0, come si chiama l'eseguibile?
<kiwo0> google-chrome
<kiwo0> o chromium-browser
<giovanni> sono tornato, mi sono accorto che non etravo con sessione xfce ma con xubuntu, cambiato questo sono entrato con un nuova sessione ed ora funziona tutto.
<kiwo0> c'è anche google-chrome-stable ma non va comunque
<kiwo0> anche con l'opzione da te scritta
<krabador> kiwo0, c'è solo google-chrome-stablew
<kiwo0> no
<kiwo0> google-chrome e google-chrome-stable
<kiwo0> ho 2 collegamenti in /usr/bin
<kiwo0> che puntano a opt/google/chrome/google-chrome
<kiwo0> anzi no
<kiwo0> google-chrome punta a etc/alternatives/google-chrome
<kiwo0> google-chrome-stable punta a opt/google/chrome/google-chrome
<kiwo0> ma etc/alternatives/google-chrome  un collegamento che punta a /usr/bin/google-chrome-stable
<kiwo0> di conseguenza a opt/google/chrome/google-chrome
<corsaro> ciao mi sono accorto che all'accensione in basso mi dice : l'unità disco /dev/mapper/cripts1 non è ancora pronta o non presente cosa devo fare!?
<krabador> kiwo0, e punta a opt/google/chrome/google-chrome
<krabador> kiwo0, sorry
<krabador> /opt/google/chrome/google-chrome --disable-setuid-sandbox
<kiwo0> stesso errore
<kiwo0> Istruzione non consentita (core dump creato)
<corsaro> ciao mi sono accorto che all'accensione in basso mi dice : l'unità disco /dev/mapper/cripts1 non è ancora pronta o non presente cosa devo fare!?
<krabador> kiwo0, allora, è assolutamente dovuto alla cpu
<kiwo0> perhcé è 32 bit?
<kiwo0> krabador: tu per caso hai il deb di chrome 32 bit (versione 35 o piu bassa?)
<kiwo0> o sai dsove posso reperirlo?
<krabador> kiwo0, allora, con la tua cpu non va oltre la versione 27
<krabador> a meno che non si forzi il vecchio flash compatibile, nell'ultimo chrome
<kiwo0> beh cmq chromium 35 funziona mentre l'ultima versione no
<krabador> sempre athlon xp hanno il problema con versioni successiva alla 17
<krabador> 27
<krabador> se vuoi la 35, ci sono diverse risorse non ufficiali online in cui reperirla
<kiwo0> veramente non le ho trovate
<kiwo0> le ho trovate per windows
<krabador> kiwo0, cerca meglio
<krabador> qui ti si puo' solo suggerire di usare firefox
<akis24> ciao
<kiwo0> mi si è sconnesso un attimo il pc
<kiwo0> avete scritto qualcosa
<kiwo0> ?
<corsaro> mi date il link di xubuntu 12.10
<corsaro> ???
<glpiana> !release | corsaro
<ubot-it> corsaro: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> corsaro, ma non eri quello che aveva ubuntu, aveva poi installato xubuntu e voleva tenersi xubuntu?
<kiwo0> va beh stacco
<kiwo0> grazie di tutto
<kiwo0> ciao
<corsaro> si voglio installare 12.10 xubuntu!
<corsaro> con ubuntu 14.04 non gira!
<corsaro> siccome mi sa che ho fatto qualche casino volevo la distro per rifare tutto da 0!
<krabador> corsaro, scarica la iso della 14.04, fa la pendrive e vedi se parte
<krabador> corsaro, elenca le caratteristiche del pc
<krabador> cpu , ram , scheda video
<akis24> corsaro: fa' fatica qualsiasi cosa a girare con 512mb di ram  come ti è stato detto stamattina
<corsaro> per questo che voglio mettere 12.10 xubuntu!
<glpiana> corsaro, ma perchè la 12.10?
<corsaro> ora ho trovate !
<corsaro> perchè pesa meno e la conosco!
<corsaro> glpiana ubuntu 12.10 pesa meno!
<corsaro> va bene con 512.mb ram?
<krabador> corsaro, allora, puoi installare tutte le versioni che vuoi , nel tuo sistema, anche prenderlo a martellate
<krabador> corsaro, per i non supportati, se hai problemi, di qualsiasi entità , non ti verrà dato supporto qui
<krabador> spero sia chiaro
<krabador> siccome hai "installato ubuntu e poi xubuntu "
<krabador> se provi direttamente con l'ultima versione di xubuntu, ti metti a scanso di casini che hai fatto successivamente
<krabador> corsaro, ce l'hai una pendrive si, o no?
<corsaro> certo!
<krabador> allora, scarica xubuntu 14.04.1 , fa la pendrive , mandala in live
<krabador> e vedi se e come va
<corsaro> devo fare partire la pen drive!
<krabador> si
<corsaro> come?
<krabador> con "prova xubuntu senza installare"
<krabador> corsaro, scusami, come hai installato la volta precedente?
<corsaro> ho fatto partire windows e con wubi ha intallato qualcosA e poi è partito da pen drive!
<corsaro> ma ora non saprei come fare!
<again> ciao a tutti qualcuno sa dirmi come faccio ad installare la webcam su ubuntu 10.04 su macchina virtualesu laptop asus?
<krabador> corsaro, allora non hai mai installato veramenet ubuntu
<krabador> corsaro, wubi è una cosa, l'installazione reale un'altra
<glpiana> again, stai virtualizzando la 10.04 sotto windows?
<krabador> corsaro, va in win, disinstalla l'installazione che hai fatto con wubi, da installazione applicazioni come un normalizzimo software
<corsaro> una volta partita la penna OTTICA HO SOVRASCRITTO il sitema sicuro!
<again> la macchina virtuale gira sotto win 8.1
<krabador> corsaro, quanti anni ha 'sto pc, di cui non hai ancora elencato le caratteristiche (e se non le elenchi, lo stai facendo apposta) ?
<corsaro> non posso entrare in windows è stato sovrascritto!
<glpiana> again, con che programma virtualizzi?
<again> oracle,virtual box
<again> classico
<krabador> corsaro, apri il terminale, manda sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> !pastebin | corsaro
<ubot-it> corsaro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> again, dopo aver installato l'extension pack di virtualbox covresti riuscire a vedere le periferiche usb. la webcam magari appare tra quelle. se funziona al volo 8controlla con il programma cheese) tutto bene, se no la vedo grigia perchè la 10.04 non è più supportata che io sappia
<again> da terminal ho fatto lsusb ma non appere nessun device
<again> che sembri una cam
<again> mi consigli di aggiornare il sistema?
<glpiana> again, come ben sai, in virtualbox le periferiche usb vanno prima attivate
<glpiana> again, menu dispositivi -> periferiche usb
<again> certo le ho attivate...ma fammi controllare prima difare figure di m***
<glpiana> again, facile che tu le debba prima attivare dalle impostazioni della macchina virtuale. ma tutto ciò esula dall'argomento di questo canale
<corsaro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8080043/
<krabador> corsaro, apri il terminale, manda sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> visto che non l'hai mandato
<krabador> scopri tu perchè
<glpiana> corsaro, è una ELLE minuscola, non un uno
<corsaro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8080043/
<corsaro> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/8080043/
<krabador> corsaro, ok, torna quando hai voglia di seguire seriamente
<corsaro> cosa devo seguire spiega adesso se ti va!
<glpiana> <glpiana> corsaro, è una ELLE minuscola, non un uno
<krabador> corsaro, rileggi, è tutto qui
<corsaro> capito
<Rebecca92> corsaro, tranqui . all'inizio facevo lo stesso errore :D mi hai strappato un sorriso a rivederlo
<glpiana> !chat | Rebecca92
<ubot-it> Rebecca92: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ilovelinux> Ciao
<ilovelinux> Mi piacerebbe avere un cellulare android
<glpiana> !chat | ilovelinux l
<ilovelinux> ma non vorrei spendere troppo
<ubot-it> ilovelinux l: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ilovelinux> glpiana, non posso, sono babbato :P
<glpiana> ilovelinux, poco mi interessa. se vuoi parlare qui resta in argomento
<ilovelinux> massimo 200 o più di li
<corsaro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8080062/
<glpiana> ilovelinux, ultimo avviso
<ilovelinux> glpiana come faiio???
<ilovelinux> glpiana come faccio???
<glpiana> ilovelinux, a fare cosa?
<enzotib> ilovelinux, smetti comunque di fare offtopic qui
<ilovelinux> e dove devo parlare?
<glpiana> ilovelinux, era l'ultimo avviso quello di prima. spiacente. ciao ciao
<corsaro> Rebecca92 http://paste.ubuntu.com/8080062/
<ilovelinux> Scusami, resto in tema
<corsaro>  Rebecca92 http://paste.ubuntu.com/8080062/
<glpiana> corsaro, fai come ti è stato detto: usb con xubuntu 14.04 e vedi come gira da usb
<corsaro> gira male
<glpiana> corsaro, quindi mentre eri qui a parlare hai provato a metterla su usb e provarla?
<corsaro> si!
<glpiana> corsaro, ok, visto che tanto sei molto rapido nel farlo, fai lo stesso con lubutnu 14.04
<glpiana> se ancora non pttieni risultati buoni (e lo sapremo penso in meno di 4 minuti), prova con xubuntu 12.03 (non 12.10, 12.04)
<corsaro> 12.10 uubtu o xubuntu?
<glpiana> corsaro, ma sei di coccio? ho detto 12.04 non 12.10
<glpiana> e comunque xubuntu, date le caratteristiche del pc
<corsaro> di quale distro?
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> sì vabbè
<corsaro> il numero ho capito e il nome della distro ubuntu o x
<corsaro> XUBUNTU GRAZIE MILLE!
<krabador> corsaro, ma per favore
<krabador> hai detto di non saper neanche farla partire una usb
<corsaro> LA XUBUNTU 14.04 è INTALLATA DA STAMATTINA NEL PC
<krabador> togli il maiuscolo
<glpiana> corsaro, non scrivere in maiuscolo
<glpiana> corsaro, da stamattina tu hai messo xfce4 sopra a ubuntu, cosa ben diversa
<krabador> quindi  "<glpiana> corsaro, quindi mentre eri qui a parlare hai provato a metterla su usb e provarla?" "<corsaro> si!" delle 15:51 che roba è?
<corsaro> susate mi sono spiegato male!
<krabador> non è l'unica cosa che hai fatto male da stamattina
<corsaro> che penitenza devo fare! xd!
<krabador> ti si chiedono comandi e non li fai sbagliati
<krabador> fai finta di niente
<krabador> quindi , per favore, torna quando hai voglia di fare le cose seriamente
<krabador> hai avuto tutte, e veramente tutte, le risposte per risolvere le tue problematiche
<corsaro> siccome acro sbagliato sicuramente preferirei mettere da 0 il tutto ... tutto qui!
<krabador> "<krabador> ti si chiedono comandi e non li fai sbagliati  " errata corrige ----> ti si chiedono comandi e li fai sbagliati
<corsaro> i comandi da terminale penso siano andati a buon fine !
<krabador> corsaro, non dirlo troppo in giro
<krabador> ti è stato dato sudo fdisk -l , e tu hai fatto sudo fdisl -1
<corsaro> ora spero di riuscirlo di mettere il tutto apposto intallando la 12.10
<corsaro> 12.04
<krabador> corsaro, ok, in bocca al lupo
<krabador> !installazione | corsaro
<ubot-it> corsaro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> ti sono stati dati tutti i link
<krabador> tutte le spiegazioni
<krabador> buon proseguimento
<guest123> ciao a tutti! chi posso sentire per assistenza a Ubuntu qua dentro?
<jester-> !qualcuno | guest123
<ubot-it> guest123: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<guest123> perdonate la forma. La sostanza è: come mai dopo aver trasferito i file di installazione su USB, e aver settato bene il Boot a riguardo, arrivati alla schermata iniziale (quella con scritto Default, per intenderci) mi rileva un prolbema con scritto "Kernel"?
<guest123> *problema
<krabador> guest123, hai fatto la pendrive con unetbootin?
<guest123> sì
<krabador> guest123, che cpu hai per favore?
<krabador> !usbwin | guest123
<ubot-it> guest123: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> usa questo, se hai win, per fare la pendrive
<jester-> guest123: o stai usando installer  a 64 bit su cpu a 32 o la usb è venuta farlocca causa errori nella iso scaricata controlla md5sum del file
<jester-> !md5su | guest123
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'md5su'
<jester-> !md5sum | guest123
<ubot-it> guest123: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<guest123> sarà mica perchè ho scaricato la versione di Ubuntu a 64 bit, quando per Windows ho 32 bit (Win32)?
<guest123> cmq, la mia CPU è: Pentium P6100 da 2 Ghz
<jester-> guest123: pare 64 http://ark.intel.com/it/products/50175/Intel-Pentium-Processor-P6100-3M-Cache-2_00-GHz
<guest123> mooolto strano...
<jester-> guest123: controlla il sum della iso se giusto rifai la chiavetta, sei su winzoz?
<guest123> sono su Windows 7, se intendi il sistema
<jester-> !usbwin | guest123
<ubot-it> guest123: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<jester-> è il miglior tool in circolazione
<kiw0> ciao
<kiw0> esistono programmi per controllo remoto però che usano solo la wifi?
<kiw0> come teamviewer
<ilovelinux> Cioè senza internte?
<kiw0> si
<kiw0> solo per controllare pc in rete
<ilovelinux> Solo per il terminale si
<ilovelinux> per altro non lo so
<kiw0> no beh mi serviva per tutto il desktop
<kiw0> cmq come si chiama quello per il terminale
<kiw0> ?
<ilovelinux> SSH
<ilovelinux> è preinstallato
<kiw0> ah ok
<ilovelinux> basta aprire il prompt dei comandi in windows o il termnale e scrivere: ssh nomeutente@indirizzoipdellamacchinadacomandare
<enzotib> kiw0, dovrebbe essereci teamviewer anche per Linux, cerca
<ilovelinux> enzotib senza internet
<ilovelinux> cioè come SSH ma in modalità grafica
<enzotib> ilovelinux, ssh non usa internet?
<enzotib> cioè la rete in generale?
<ilovelinux> Usa la rete, ma non iternet
<kiw0> enzotib: si lo ho
<ilovelinux> mi posso connettere ad un altro computer senza internet
<ilovelinux> ma non senza modem
<kiw0> sto leggendo proprio ora che è possibile avere connessione sulla wifi ma devo creare account
<kiw0> beh credo che faro così a sto punto
<kiw0> Con remmina non si può ?
<ilovelinux> kiw0 ti ho scritto in privato
<enzotib> kiw0, i prodotti tipo VNC possono farlo anche in reverse, se chi si connette può fare da server, ma credo sia complicato
<kiw0> ok
<ilovelinux> kiw0
<porto942> salve avrei un piccolo problema. Oggi pomeriggio ho acceduto a ubuntu, versione 12.04, automaticamente è partito l'aggiornamento distribuzione alla versione 14.04 lts, e una volta terminata mi ritrovo le dimensioni del desktop giganti, tipo modalità provvisoria windows. attualmente dice desktop 2560x1600, non ho modo di rimpicciolire le pagine come posso fare?
<pac> ciao a tutti, improvvisamente i caratteri di sistema sono diventati poco leggibili. Possibile che sia accaduto qualcosa alla scheda grafica? Sono su kde.
<pac> con il comando lspci la vedo
<akis24> porto942: hai riavviato quando ha finito l'aggiornamento ?  hai provato a selezionare la modalita' " auto " sul monitor ?
<akis24> pac: per sistemare i caratteri prova ad  andare in Impostazioni di sistema, cliccare Aspetto delle applicazioni e poi su Caratteri     se ricordo ancora su kde
<pac> akis24: grazie ho già fatto i caratteri cambiano ma rimangono poco leggibili!
<pac> akis24: ho anche rimesso i valori predefiniti ma niente da fare!
<pac> akis24: quando vado su gestore dei driver la voce è su xorg e non nvidia, può essere quello?
<akis24> pac: hai toccato qualcosa sulle impostazioni relativo alla scheda video ?
<pac> akis24: no
<akis24> pac   prova a metterlo su nvidia e vedi subito che succede
<pac> akis24: ce ne sono diversi ma vicino a uno c'è scritto raccomandarto vado con quello?
<akis24> pac: hai installato driver nvidia o no ?
<pac> akis24: no però la grafica cambia solo su i testi la grafica è buona!
<pac> akis24: ossia le immagini
<akis24> pac:  impostazioni caratteri anti-aliasing attivo  ?  dpi caratteri 96  ?
<pac> akis24: provo
<porto942> salve a tutti avrei bisogno di una mano. Oggi ho acceduto al mio computer, nel quale avevo la vrsione 12.04 di ubuntu. automaticamente mi ha effettuato l'avanzamento della distribizione e di conseguenza mi ha installato la versione di ubuntu 14.04 lts. Ora quando ho acceduto mi sono accorto che la dimensione sembra essere quelle di quella sezione di windws con le icone grandi che ora non ricordo il nome
<pac> akis24: fatto serve raivviare?
<porto942> potete aiutamri per piacere?
<porto942> ho tutto gigante e non riesco a ridurre le dimensioni. icone tutte grandi, potete darmi una mano?
<akis24> pac:clicca su configura alla voce   Utilizza sub-pixel hinting usa la voce RGB  mentre a stile di hinting metti Moderato  poi dai ok e vedi  se migliora
<pac> akis24: ok
<akis24> pac: poi su applica anche
<pac> akis24: fatto nessun miglioramento
<pac> akis24: i caratteri sono sgranati
<akis24> pac: premuto " applica " ?
<pac> akis24: si
<akis24> pac: prova a riavviare vedi se cambia qualcosa altro non saprei dirti
<pac> akis24: l'intervallo come deve riasultare in anti-aliasing
<pac> akis24: ok grazie!
<akis24> porto942: hai riavviato quando ha finito l'aggiornamento ?  hai provato a selezionare la modalita' " auto " sul monitor ?
<akis24> porto942: niente pvt  abbiamo il canale per dialogare ..
<porto942> si quando ho finito aggiornamento mi ha riavviato automaticamente e quando ho acceduto vedevo tutto grande. ho provato a fare gli aggiornamenti e riavviare, pensando fosse problema alla scheda video ma niente.
<porto942> non so che fare, sembra di essere in modalità provvisoria
<akis24> porto942: non hai risposto alla seconda domanda fatta .. hai provato a selezionare la modalita' " auto " sul monitor ?
<porto942> sisi mi ha segnalato i problemi ma poi nulla di che
<akis24> porto942: puoi cambiare risoluzione video dalle impostazioni di sistema ?
<porto942> ci ho provato, ma le finestre essendo cosi grandi, non me le fa ridurre. quando vado su aspetto non riesco a farlo
<akis24> porto942:  di solito la voce per cambiare risoluzione  è " schermo "
<akis24> porto942: aspetto sistema qualcosa sul desktop
<porto942> da me dice aspetto, poi ci sono altre voci. monitor colore etc
<akis24> porto942: che versione usi?
<porto942> mi si è aggiornata alla 14.04 lts
<porto942> quando cerco di ridimensionare la finestra, mi dice monitor integrato. e quindi non riesco a ridimensionarla. sennò avrei gia fatto
<akis24> porto942: da terminale dai   sudo apt-get install unity-tweak-tool   e poi prova a usare quello per sistemare
<pac> akis24: nessun cambiamento questo può essere utile http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8080901/
<akis24> pac: da terminale  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade   hai un bel po' di pacchetti da aggiornare
<porto942> ok cosa devo fare dopo?
<pac> akis24: fatto però finisce con questo Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi
<porto942> mi sono recato nella sezione impostazioni spazio di lavoro, mi sono recato su generali e ridotto ingrandimento del desktop
<porto942> ma nulla di che
<porto942> cosa devo fare d'altro? provo a riavviare?
<akis24> porto942: cercalo nella dash in alto  scrivi " tweak " e poi prova a sistemare usando le varie opzioni presenti
<porto942> l'ho cercato sono gia dentro nella unity
<porto942> e mi sono recato nella sezione
<porto942> impostazioni spazio di lavoro e recato su generali e disabilitato ingrandimento del desktop
<akis24> porto942: io non lo uso quindi non saprei dirti le varie opzioni che hai disponibili  ..  ma ogni categoria ha varie opzioni di configurazione aprendole
<akis24> pac aspetta qualcuno ti risponda io devo scappare ma devi aggiornare il sistema .. magari hai qualche ppa di troppo
<pac> akis24: grazie ciao
<porto942> ok, io comunque non riesco a risolvere nulla
<pac> non riesco a trovare una soluzione per i caratteri sgranati. la grafica è a posto ma i caratteri (qualsiasi) risultano sfocati! Consigli?
<robyp64> Salve ho masterizzato il cd di ubuntu ma non mi compare l'opzione installa a fianco a windows vista come posso risolvere il problema?
<krabador> robyp64, è stato chiuso correttamente win?
<krabador> robyp64, hai uefi?
<robyp64> si ho inserito il dvd e ho riavviato il computer
<robyp64> ma non succede niente
<robyp64> cioè voglio dire che non mi compare l'opzione che vi ho scritto
<robyp64> bisogna per forza riavviare il pc?
<krabador> si deve mandare il dvd in boot
<robyp64> si quando riavvio il pc lo carica correttamente
<robyp64> spiegami
<krabador> robyp64, se hai uefi secure boot abilitato
<krabador> devi disabilitarlo
<robyp64> cioé?
<robyp64> come devo fare?
<krabador> robyp64, entra in bios, vedi se hai uefi
<krabador> se ce l'hai devi disabilitare uefi secure boot
<robyp64> tu dici wifi?
<krabador> se il tuo pc non ha uefi, verifica che windows non sia chiuso in ibernazione
<krabador> !uefi | robyp64
<ubot-it> robyp64: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<krabador> consulta il manuale del notebook o scheda madre del pc fisso
<robyp64> il mio pc è del 2009 quindi non ha l'uefi
<Grifo> buona sera
<robyp64> non puoi aiutarmi con teamwiewer?
<krabador> non si offre questo tipo di supporto qui
<robyp64> ok
<Grifo> qualcono mi potrebbe aiutare con un problema col copia incolla ?
<krabador> !chat | Grifo
<ubot-it> Grifo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> robyp64, va a verificare che windows non sia ibernato in chiusura
<Grifo> parlo di ubuntu 14.04 unity, in verita
<robyp64> provo a spegnere il pc e avviarlo con il dvd vediamo se funziona
<krabador> robyp64, avvia windows, deframmenta,e riavvia con il dvd
<Grifo> o sapere in quale room andare, grazie
<krabador> !chat | Grifo
<ubot-it> Grifo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> Grifo,  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Aleks1> ciao ragazzi, qualcuno mi legge?
<Aleks1> sono appena passato ad ubuntu disinstallando definitivamente w8.1
<Aleks1> e sto cercando di intallare gcc dal terminale
<Aleks1> ma
<krabador> Aleks1, ma?
<krabador> Aleks1, che versione di ubuntu ?
<Aleks1> ho seguito il wiki
<Aleks1> l'ultima
<Aleks1> la 14.04.1 credo che sia
<krabador> specifica, per favore, versione o ambiente grafico
<krabador> *e
<Aleks1> si scusami
<Aleks1> Gallium 0.4 on AMD REDWOOD
<Aleks1> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<Aleks1> kraba
<Aleks_> ragazzi, mi leggete?
<enzotib> Aleks_, sì che leggiamo, go on
<Aleks_> ho Ubuntu 14.04 LTS e vorrei installare gcc da terminale, o meglio, lho gia installato, ma
<Aleks_> non so dv andare a prenderlo per runnarlo
<krabador> descrivi il problema
<krabador> ecco
<Aleks_> cosa ignoro? nel wiki nn ho trovato nulla
<krabador> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Aleks_> sisis ho gia fatto kraba, ma poi?dovrei gia averlo in dash?
<Aleks_> (dash = start in windows, no=?)
<krabador> tu vuoi la gui
<Aleks_> build-essential è già alla versione più recente.
<Aleks_> il terminale mi dice questo
<Aleks_> (comunque sto impazzendo per la felicità, la chat di supporto, sono con voi!)
<Aleks_> cosa kraba?
<krabador> devi usare geany
<krabador> Aleks_, sudo apt-get install geany
<Aleks_> perfetto, lo sto scaricando, grazie mille ragazzi
<Aleks_> lo sto installando dallo store, è uguale, no?
<krabador> !programmazione | Aleks_
<ubot-it> Aleks_: sezione dedicata alla programmazione e allo sviluppo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione
<krabador> Aleks_, si
<krabador> di niente
<Aleks_> bella, mi metto a lavoro per raggiungere un livello accettabile e aiutare la community
<alks> ciao ragazzi, ho un problema: devo installare qualcosa in particolare per vedere correttamente i video su youtube? perchè non riesco, praticamrnte il video è velocizzato, in un secondo il counter del tempo di youtube arriva a 1 min
<alks> wtf?
<krabador> che browser, che ubuntu ?
<alks> 14.04, mozilla
<krabador> alks, dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<krabador> da terminale
<krabador> !pastebin | alks
<ubot-it> alks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alks> krabador
<alks> http://pastebin.com/fcTydTb2
<alks> continua ad essere velocizzato
<krabador> linka un video
<alks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XH0CSzdHwg0
<alks> questo video di 1:36 min finice in 2 sec
<krabador> alks, chiudi firefox, apri il terminale, manda firefox, da li
<alks> che comando?
<krabador> naviga fino a vedere il video
<krabador> alks, firefox
<krabador> fallo andare, copia ed incolla in pastebin, il contenuto del terminale
<alks> si ho cpito
<krabador> che scheda video hai ?
<alks> ma come faccio a fare partire firefox da terminale? o.o
<krabador> alks, firefox
<krabador> non sai scrivere?
<alks> scherda video ati mobility radeon hd 5650
<alks> sisi scusami
<pac> è possibile passare da kubuntu a ubuntu senza perdere le impostazioni e le applicazioni installate?
<krabador> pac, installando ubuntu-desktop, andresti ad installare l'ambiente grafico di ubuntu
<krabador> in modo da scegliere in avvio , cosa caricare
<pac> krabador: infatti voglio solo l'ambiente grafico quindi confermi?
<krabador> pac, confermo, ma sconsiglio
<pac> krabador: lo temevo
<krabador> nel senso , cerca di usare un solo ambiente grafico
<krabador> si creeranno promiscuità
<krabador> si sommeranno le applicazioni di entrambi
<pac> krabador: allora devo convivere con le bellissime personalizzaione di kubuntu ma che non rieso ad equlibrare bene
<krabador> pac, devi convivere con quello con cui ti trovi meglio
<pac> krabador: kubuntu mi starebbe bene ma sistemi da una parte e si guasta dall'altra
<krabador> unity e kde hanno differenti librerie di base
<pac> krabador: ok  di reinstallare tutto non me la sento proprio ci ho messo una vita a far funzione le due schede audio
<krabador> pac, sei perfettamente libero di fare con il tuo sistema , e non solo, quello che ti pare
<pac> krabador: certo è la filosofia di linux se non sbaglio!
<krabador> l'importante è che tu sia cosciente di cio' a cui vai incontro
<pac> krabador: questo un pò meno
<krabador> no, è la libertà individuale
<pac> krabador: ok
<krabador> io posso dirti che non conviene mischiare ambienti grafici, specie se drasticamente diversi come kubuntu e unity, che fondamentalmente è gnome3
<pac> krabador: quindi è più logico da kubuntu a gnome?
<krabador> da nessuno dei 2
<krabador> hanno anche 2 sistemi audio diversi
<pac> krabador: allora non mi muovo proprio
<krabador> phonon kde, e pulseaudio unity/gnome3
<pac> krabador: ne so qualcosa ho avuto il mio bel da fare con qjackctl
<krabador> pac, usati ubuntu in live, per un po', e vedi se fa quello che devi fare
<pac> krabador: conosco ubuntu e mi sembra molto più semplice da impostare come ambiente di lavoro ed è solo per questo ched ero tentato di fare il passaggio
<krabador> pac, se fa quello che devi fare, come ti serve, installa direttamente quello
<pac> krabador: farebbe esattamente ciò che fa kubuntu con in più la semplicità del ambiente grafico. naturalmente è la mia opinione!
<krabador> pac, non è una domanda la mia
<krabador> è , se ubuntu con unity fa quello che ti serve, installa direttamente ubuntu con unity, non aggiungere unity ad un'altra derivata
<pac> krabador: capito mi tengo kde e cerco di capire come risolvere stupidate fastidiose ma non è scontato trovare la risposta. Ogni caso sembra diverso!
<passage> credo di non avere installato bene la scheda grafica c'è un modo per verificarlo?
<krabador> passage, hai deciso se vuoi ubuntu o kubuntu?
<passage> si tengo kubuntu però devo risolvere il problema dell scheda video con lspci la vede quindi deve essere solo un problema di drivers tu sai se c'è un modo per verificarlo?
<krabador> passage, sudo lshw -C video
<krabador> !pastebin | passage
<ubot-it> passage: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<passage> krabador: ok
<passage> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8082410/
<krabador> sta funzionando con i nouveau
<pinopanko> scusate ma tra ubuntu e kubuntu oltre alla grafica cambia molto?
<krabador> passage, puoi installare gli nvidia, se vuoi
<passage> krabador: ossia?
<krabador> passage, i driver closed
<passage> krabador: non ci sono mi spieghi?
<krabador> passage, sudo software-properties-kde
<krabador> per te che hai kubunut
<krabador> vai nell'ultima scheda a destra
<krabador> pinopanko, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<passage> krabador: statistics?
<pinopanko> si stavo leggendo, ma nn e' che cio' capito un gran che'.. ieri ho installato ubuntu ma con la grafica non mi trovo molto (prima volta) cosi ho visto kubuntu che somiglia un po' a winzoz e vorrei provare
<krabador> passage, ok, chiudi, vai nelle impostazioni di sistema , seleziona driver manager
<passage> krabador: fatto
<krabador> speranza, napkin,datti una regolata
<speranza> ciao ragazzi posso avere supporto nell'istallazione del sistema operativo poichè arriva al 99% e poi si blocca con un errore, il mio pc è EEPC 1015PD
<krabador> "sistema operativo" quale ?
<speranza> io ho il 7
<speranza> ho fatto la procedura della pennetta usb
<speranza> windows 7
<krabador> speranza, qui ti si puo' aiutare ad installare ubuntu o derivate
<krabador> speranza, se hai esigenza di installre win, chiedi in #windows
<speranza> infatti voglio installare
<speranza> ubuntu sul mio win 7
<krabador> speranza, scacrica la iso di lubuntu
<speranza> fatto
<krabador> fa la pendrive
<speranza> fatto
<krabador> !installazione | speranza
<ubot-it> speranza: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<speranza> ho provato a installare ma si blocca alla fine
<pinopanko> fai un defrag dell hdd e uno scandisk e riprova a installare
<krabador> speranza, il contrario
<krabador> speranza, fa uno scandisk e poi un defrag
<pinopanko> e si lol
<krabador> speranza, quando hai provato ad installare, che opzione hai scelto, nel posizionamento ?
<krabador> "installa lubuntu su tutto il disco"
<krabador> "installa a fianco di win"
<krabador> quale^?
<speranza> ok
<krabador> speranza, rispondi?
<speranza> ho scelto di metterlo dentro il win 7
<speranza> e ho scelto ubuntu
<krabador> speranza, quando hai fatto partire il supporto di installazione?
<speranza> a 18 giga
<speranza> inizia a scaricare da internet e si installa
<krabador> speranza, hai fatto partire il supporto di installazione dentro windows?
<speranza> poi alla fine nulla
<speranza> si
<krabador> speranza, quando hai fatto partire il supporto di installazione?
<krabador> speranza, hai fatto partire il supporto di installazione dentro windows?
<speranza> si
<speranza> da dentro windows si
<speranza> avvio da usb si apre il sistema operativo che mi dice se voglio provarlo o installarlo, dico di installarlo e si riavvia in windows
<krabador> speranza, allora, disistalla ubuntu
<speranza> e poi continua in windows
<krabador> da installazione applicazioni
<krabador> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Wubi#Disinstallazione
<speranza> ok vado a distintallarlo
<krabador> speranza, semplicemente l'installazione con wubi puo' dare problemi
<krabador> e non è un'installazione reale
<speranza> azz
<speranza> cosa mi consigli
<krabador> praticamente , una volta disinistallata, da dentro windows, seguendo il normalissimo installazione applicazioni win, o il link che ti ho dato
<krabador> la pendrive che hai fatto, la fai partire in boot, nel pc
<speranza> ok
<krabador> ovvero spegni, accendi, e fai partire la pendrive come prima periferica di boot
<speranza> si
<krabador> al che selezioni o "prova lubuntu" o "intsalla"
<speranza> installa
<krabador> ed esegui l'installazione
<krabador> !installazione | speranza
<ubot-it> speranza: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> praticamente ad un certo punto ti verrà chiesto di installare ubuntu se da solo, o a fianco di windows, scegli a fianco
<krabador> non è consigliabile piallare win
<krabador> quantomeno per i primi tempi
<krabador> speranza, tutto questo a patto che tu abbia sufficiente spazio in hd
<krabador> e che win non sia ibernato
<speranza> infatti io ho scelto la prima opzione
<speranza> si ho molti gb
<krabador> speranza, e , la deframmentazione di win, in una partizioen win senza errori
<speranza> ma la cosa strana e che non continua l'installazione , si riavvia in windows
<krabador> è la cosa migliore da avere prima dell'installazione
<speranza> e poi la riprende in windows l'installazione
<krabador> <krabador> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Wubi#Disinstallazione
<krabador> fa un chkdsk
<krabador> poi deframmenta
<krabador> poi fa partire la pendrive in boot
<krabador> installa a fianco
<speranza> ok
<speranza> ho pensato fosse un problema di pendrive
<speranza> ho usato liliusb creator
<krabador> !usbwin | speranza
<krabador> rifalla con questo
<speranza> ok lo trovo e la rifaccio
<krabador> !usbwin | speranza
<ubot-it> speranza: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<speranza>  a grazzie
<speranza> grazie provo e ti faro' sapere
<speranza> bye
<drzvago> salve ragazzi sto smaddonando perche non riesco a installare google earth su ubuntu 14.04 64bit mi da dipendeza non soddisfatta ia32libs
<drzvago> ho cercato su internet ma non ho trovato niente a riguardo ... mi è sembrato strano che chiedesse quelle dipenza perche ho scaricato la versione per 64bit
<drzvago> se qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi
<PiNoPaNkO> ho un problema con la tastiera con ubuntu e kubuntu, per accendere la retroilliminazione devo premere BlockScorr, ma con linux non funziona... qualche idea?
<krabador> PiNoPaNkO, puo' non essere supportata
<krabador> che modello è?
<PiNoPaNkO> e' una itek scorpion
<PiNoPaNkO> ho controllato sul sito del produttore ma non specifica nulla
<drzvago> krabador potresti aiutarmi=
<drzvago> ?
<krabador> drzvago, a fare cosa?
<krabador> PiNoPaNkO, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=17793
<krabador> PiNoPaNkO, solo che lo script lo fai in /etc/init.d
<PiNoPaNkO> azzo grazie krabador, appena finisco di ri mettere kubuntu sulla pen drive provo (ho formattato tutto per errore di ieri xD)
<krabador> una volta salvato , manda sudo chmod a+x nomescript
<krabador> lo provi con sudo ./nomescript start
<krabador> sudo update-rc.d nomescript defaults
<krabador> lo mette in avvio
<PiNoPaNkO> ecco ha finito, installo e ritorno, per ora grazie ancora kraba!
<DRZVAGO> @krabador [22:45] <drzvago> salve ragazzi sto smaddonando perche non riesco a installare google earth su ubuntu 14.04 64bit mi da dipendeza non soddisfatta ia32libs [22:46] <drzvago> ho cercato su internet ma non ho trovato niente a riguardo ... mi è sembrato strano che chiedesse quelle dipenza perche ho scaricato la versione per 64bit [22:46] <drzvago> se qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi
<Pinopanko> scusate ma kubuntu si puo' installare da pendrive? perche a me non lo fa' mi dice S.O mancante
<Pinopanko> mentre ieri ubuntu lo ha installato senza problemi sempre da pendrive
<mark2496> salve, sto riscontrando il seguente problema da un paio di giorni, ogni volta che vado su youtube a vedere video o su siti streaming o quando vedo anche solo un video sul pc di una canzone, tutto il video va automaticamente accelerato e MUTO, cioè un video di 2 minuti va talemnte veloce che dura 20 secondi e rimane muto
<mark2496> ho provato anche a cambiare browser, pensavo fosse quello il problema ma non è cambaito niente
<idefix> mark2496, Se nessuno più esperto si affaccia, prova a dare un'occhiata a questa discussione: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4213296
<mark2496> vabbene grazie
<Fetentone> !image
#ubuntu-it 2014-08-19
<glpiana> ...
<glpiana> ...
<akis24> giorno
<Myrtti> _o>
<Pinopanko> Buon giorno qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi per creare un file?
<glpiana> Pinopanko, spiega cosa vuoi fare
<Pinopanko> ciao gl, praticamente per accendere la tastiera devo creare un file, ti linko la pagina cosi capisci meglio mi sa'
<glpiana> ok
<Pinopanko> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=17793
<micles> ciao
<glpiana> Pinopanko, ok, anzitutto il comando che ti è stato consigliato funziona dandolo nel terminale?
<micles> ho un problema
<Pinopanko> guarda non so'come si fa' perche ho installato ieri sera per la prima kubuntu
<Pinopanko> *volta
<glpiana> Pinopanko, allora apri un terminale e scrivi: xmodmap -e "add mod3 = Scroll_Lock"
<glpiana> Pinopanko, e poi dimmi che fa
<Pinopanko> ok spe
<Pinopanko> allora praticamente ora funziona il tasto scroll lock e mi si accende la tastiera
<glpiana> Pinopanko, oki, allora sempre nel terminale scrivi: touch Scroll_lock
<Pinopanko> fatto, ma non mi dice nulla
<glpiana> Pinopanko, poi scrivi: kate Scroll_lock
<Pinopanko> si e' aperto un blocco note
<glpiana> Pinopanko, ti si apre l'editor di testo. lì ci incolli quanto riportato nella pagina che mi hai mostrato
<Pinopanko> a ok si e' aperto
<Pinopanko> ok incollato
<glpiana> Pinopanko, salva il file e chiudi l'editor
<Pinopanko> fatto
<glpiana> Pinopanko, scrivi: chmod +x Scroll_lock
<glpiana> Pinopanko, dopodichè apri le impostazioni di kde
<Pinopanko> sarebbero le impo di sistema?
<glpiana> Pinopanko, sì
<Pinopanko> aperto
<glpiana> sotto amministrazione trovi la voce "avvio e spegnimento"
<Pinopanko> trovato
<glpiana> Pinopanko, nella finistra che ti si è aperta aggiungi lo script
<glpiana> Pinopanko, clicchi su aggiungi script e poi cerchi Scroll_lock, nella tua home
<Pinopanko> ok fatto
<glpiana> Pinopanko, prova a riavviare e vedi se funziona
<Pinopanko> ok arrivo!
<glpiana> micles, stiamo aspettando che tu ci esponga il tuo problema
<Pinopanko> perfetto mi si accende la tastiera e finalmente posso scrivere senza diventare orbo !
<glpiana> :)
<Pinopanko> grazie !
<Pinopanko> ora devo capire come giocare a wow con kubuntu lol
<totem_> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Cestino/WorldOfWarcraft
<totem_> segui la guida
<Pinopanko> grazie, gli do' uno sguardo e vedo di capirci qualcosa xD
<Pinopanko> allora se non ho capito male prima devo installare wine... giusto?
<Uzzi> qualcuno ha esperienza di ub server come pdc in ambiente misto (linux,winzoz,applicazioni con aut ldap su pdc)
<glpiana> Pinopanko, sì
<glpiana> !chat | Uzzi
<glpiana> Pinopanko, lo trovi nel software center
<Pinopanko> mi ha trovato Q4Wine
<glpiana> Pinopanko, allora chiudi il software center e scrivi in un terminale: sudo apt-get install wine
<Pinopanko> ok e' partito qualcosa che sta scaricando
<Pinopanko> sono proprio nabbo xD
<Pinopanko> come antivirus posso rimettere avast?
<glpiana> Pinopanko, usi il pc per passare file a windows oppure come server di posta?
<glpiana> Pinopanko, leggi qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Malware?action=show&redirect=Sicurezza%2FAntivirus
<Pinopanko> piu che altro mi scarico film, gioco a wow e nient'altro
<Pinopanko> windows nn e' nemmeno installato sul pc
<glpiana> Pinopanko, allora non ti serve l'antivirus
<Pinopanko> o meglio e' installato ma non parte piu' lol
<Pinopanko> quindi lo eliminero' avro' cappellato qualcosa lol
<Pinopanko> ora nella consolle mi da' " configurazione in corso di ttf-mscorefonts"
<glpiana> Pinopanko, ci metterà un po'
<Pinopanko> a ok quindi e' normale... aspettiamo !
<Pinopanko> per la scheda video oltre a usare i driver raccomandati devo fare altro per giocare?
<glpiana> Pinopanko, no, niente altro se non quanto riportato in quella guida, su cui non metto becco perchè non ho mai usato wow
<Pinopanko> non e' un problema se e' installato su un hd esterno giusto?
<Pinopanko> anche perche per giocare basta la cartella
<glpiana> Pinopanko, se segui quella guida il gioco viene installato nella tua home, sotto .wine
<glpiana> non su un disco esterno
<Pinopanko> ma io ce l'ho gia' installato
<Pinopanko> cioe' ho gia' la cartella su hd e da win partiva senza problemi
<glpiana> Pinopanko, allora guarda "alternativa 1"
<Pinopanko> a ok quindi mi basta copiare la cartella su linux
<Pinopanko> pensavo peggio xD
<glpiana> Pinopanko, comunque sta guida è cestinata. leggi l'avviso in testa alla pagina
<totem_> si ma pare sia solo datata
<totem_> non ha errori pericolosi
<Pinopanko> a io ho kubuntu 64bit, e' lo stesso no?
<totem_> Pinopanko, si
<Pinopanko> a ok ^^
<Pinopanko> certo che e' un po' macchinoso le prime volte linux
<totem_> punti di vista
<Pinopanko> e vabbe per me che uso winzoz da anni e' cosi
<glpiana> Pinopanko, stai cercando di far andare un programma per windows sotto linux. questo è macchinoso
<totem_> :)
<Pinopanko> pero' tutti quelli che usano linux mi hanno consigliato almeno di provarlo
<Pinopanko> poi ho imparato winzoz imparero' pure linux
<Pinopanko> tanto per ora tranne che navigare, scaricare serie tv e altre boiate dal web non ci faccio col pc, quindi per imparare al meglio ho tempo
<glpiana> Pinopanko, ok, ma chiudiamo l'off topic. per chiacchierare c'è il canale apposito #ubuntu-it-chat
<Pinopanko> e torniamo in discorso.. e' normale che e' ancora fermo sempre allo stesso punto "configurazione ecc..."?
<glpiana> Pinopanko, sì, lo è. ma se persiste possiamo eventualmente interrompere e far irpartire la configurazione. ma meglio aspettare. sicuro che non ti abbia già restituito il prompt?
<Pinopanko> no mi pare sempre fermo allo stesso punto, reference link al sito microsoft e ok sotto
<glpiana> Pinopanko, attendi, prenditi un caffè intanto :)
<Pinopanko> e lo sto bevendo, al massimo ci fumo !
<Pinopanko> intanto installo flash, sono gia' nel sito che versione devo scegliere? (kubuntu nn e' in lista)
<glpiana> Pinopanko, fermo
<Pinopanko> ok!
<glpiana> Pinopanko, non si installa così flash. quando termina l'installazione di wine installati il pacchetto kubuntu-restricted-extras
<glpiana> Pinopanko, ti metterà flash e codec video e audio vari
<Pinopanko> a ok...sono ancora win dipendente xD
<pac> ho installto lubuntu su di un vecchio netbook però non riesco a vedere le reti wifi. Consigli?
<cybernova> pac, da terminale: lspci
<cybernova> !paste | pac
<cybernova> pac, mettilo qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<pac> scoperto un altro problema bluethoot il mouse è riconosciuto ma non si aggancia. Consigli?
<pac> cybernova: ok faccio subito
<pac> cybernova: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8086879/
<Pinopanko> qui e' ancora tutto fermo
<totem_> Pinopanko, ma hai cliccato su ok?
<Pinopanko> non mi fa' cliccare
<totem_> usa la barra spaziatrice
<cybernova> pac, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<Pinopanko> ci stavo provando da un pezzo
<pac> cybernova: lubuntu
<pac> cybernova: ultima versione
<Pinopanko> xD
<totem_> con il tasto tab si evidenzia ok?
<Pinopanko> si fatto
<totem_> eh
<Pinopanko> e che ne so' lol
<Pinopanko> potevamo sta qua fino a domani lol
<totem_> e mica potevamo sapere che tu non avevi cliccato
<totem_> :)
<Pinopanko> anche questo e' vero totem... saggezza pura!
<totem_> uhm
<cybernova> pac, guarda da qua, se ti compare il driver per la tua broadcom: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/AbilitareDriverProprietari
<Pinopanko> ok ora pare si sia fermato e mi ha ri dato il prompt
<pac> cybernova: si ho già fatto questa cosa prima non vedeva niente del tutto adesso il wifi c'è ma non trova nessuna rete!
<cybernova> pac, ne hai almeno una a breve distanza?
<pac> cybernova: si anche più di una
<paolo__> ciao ragazzi... all'accensione del pc in basso mi esce questo messaggio: "l'unità disco dev/mapeercrypswap1 non è ancora pronta o non è presente" cosa devo fare !?
<Andrea87> ciao a tutti, c'è qualcuno che può gentilmente aiutarmi per un problema nell'installazione di Ubuntu?
<cybernova> !qualcuno | Andrea87
<ubot-it> Andrea87: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cybernova> paolo__, che hai combinato di recente?
<paolo__> niente di che ho installato ubuntu e mi è uscito da subito
<totem_> ?
<totem_> paolo__, spiega meglio per cortesia
<Pinopanko_> ok finito di installare winw
<Pinopanko_> *wine
<paolo__> io ho installato da usb ubuntu 14.04 su aspire 1350 e da subito è uscito quel messaggio all'accensione del pc in basso mi esce questo messaggio: "l'unità disco dev/mapeercrypswap1 non è ancora pronta o non è presente" cosa devo fare !?
<cybernova> pac, da terminale dai: iwconfig e posta su pastebin
<paolo__> totem ci sei?
<pac> cybernova: ok
<pac> cybernova: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8087060/
<paolo__> io ho installato da usb ubuntu 14.04 su aspire 1350 e da subito è uscito quel messaggio all'accensione del pc in basso mi esce questo messaggio: "l'unità disco dev/mapeercrypswap1 non è ancora pronta o non è presente" cosa devo fare !?
<totem_> paolo__, non ne sono certo ma secondo me hai sbagliato qualcosa in fase di installazione
<cybernova> pac, ora dai iwlist wlan0 scanning
<cybernova> pac, risultato sempre su pastebin
<totem_> pare cerchi una partizione di swap e non la trova ora bisogna vedere come hai installato
<paolo__> come posso fare a far partire il boot da chiavetta per reinstallare il tutto ?
<totem_> paolo__, come hai fatto ad installare?
<pac> cybernova: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8087072/
<paolo__> ho acceso windows ho chiccato su wubi e a fatto tutto da solo ... ora che non ho windows come faccio a fare partire la chiavetta!?
<totem_> a ecco
<totem_> wubi non è consigliato usarlo
<totem_> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<totem_> segui queste guide
<cybernova> pac, si non vede alcuna rete, hai provato su winz se dalla stessa posizione te ne vede qualcuna?
<paolo__> posso usare chiavetta!?
<totem_> certo
<totem_> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<paolo__> e come la faccio a fare partire ?
<pac> cybernova: si tutte le altre macchine che qui vedono le reti
<totem_> paolo__, devi settare il bios della macchina per il boot da usb
<paolo__> il mio problema che vede hd e chiavetta ma non so come fare partire chiavetta!
<paolo__> aspire 1350
<totem_> paolo__, ripeto dal bios puoi far partire da usb
<cybernova> pac, si ma le altre macchine, hanno schede wireless differenti, con una ricezione differente, devi provare con il pc in questione
<paolo__> ci provo ma installo xubintu o ubuntu e quale versione?
<totem_> paolo__, questo lo devi decidere tu magari prima provale da live poi installi quella che ti piace
<pac> cybernova: confermo  con winz funzionava
<totem_> comunque la 14.04 è l'ultima
<paolo__> ma non so se su aspire 1350 con 521 mb ram giri!
<totem_> credo sia pochina quella ram
<totem_> magari prova lubuntu
<paolo__> xubuntu non è apposta per vecchi pc
<cybernova> paolo__, il tempo passa, e "i vecchi pc" ora sono quelli con 1GB di ram, prova come dice totem_ lubuntu
<paolo___> mi date una mano a fare partire il boot da chiavetta se premo F12 POI NON RIESCO A SELEZIONARE LA CHIAVETTA!
<cybernova> !usb | paolo___
<ubot-it> paolo___: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<paolo___> dove trovo "crea disco di avvio"?
<glpiana> paolo___, tra i programmi, sotto amministrazione o sotto accessori
<paolo___> io ho ubuntu con interfaccia xubuntu!
<paolo___> come su chiama il programma!?
<akis24> paolo___: > accessori > creatore disco di avvio
<glpiana> Creatore dischi di avvio
<Pinopanko_> non riesco a far partire wow, parte la schermata di inizio ma poi mi da' errore lol
<glpiana> Pinopanko_, a parte la guida che ti è stata indicata non c'è nulla che possiamo fare su questo canale. wow è un gioco per windows ed esula dall'argomento del supporto ad ubuntu
<scimmia> ciao
<scimmia> ma si può accedere a un computer della stessa lan
<scimmia> come si accede da remoto
<scimmia> ma solo attraverso la wifi (senza internet)
<glpiana> scimmia, tramite terminale con ssh per esempio (deve esserci openssh-server sul pc cui vuoi connetterti)
<glpiana> scimmia, che intendi per wifi senza internet?
<scimmia> collegamento wifi senza essere connesso su internet
<glpiana> scimmia, cioè hai due pc collegati allo stesso router?
<paolo___> "Creatore dischi di avvio" su xubuntu non lo trovo!
<scimmia> si
<glpiana> scimmia, e vuoi collegarti col terminale o cuoi controllarne l'interfaccia grafica?
<scimmia> voglio comandare l'interfaccia grafica
<glpiana> scimmia, leggi qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/DesktopRemoto
<scimmia> ok
<scimmia> grazie
<paolo___> vreatori dischi di avvio ce su xubuntu??
<akis24> paolo___: si che c'è certo
<paolo___> e come si chiama!
<paolo___> lo devo installare o e di default?
<glpiana> paolo___, installa usb-creator-gtk
<paolo___> okù
<Pinopanko_> ora come installo flash? xD
<glpiana> Pinopanko_, come ti ho detto prima, installa kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Pinopanko_> e come faccio?
<glpiana> Pinopanko_, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras   in un terminale per esempio
<glpiana> !formatiproprietari | Pinopanko_
<ubot-it> Pinopanko_: ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<totem_> Pinopanko_, nel wiki di ubuntu ci sono le risposte a quasi tutte le tue domande :)
<paolo___> dice che è installato ma non lo trovo!
<glpiana> paolo___, scrivi nel terminale usb-creator-gtk per avviarlo se no lo trovi nei menu
<paolo__> la 12.10 va bene? ubuntu su 512 mb ram!?
<glpiana> paolo__, io non ho davvero parole
<paolo__> meglio xubuntu?
<totem_> lol
<glpiana> !troll | paolo__ è da ieri che insisti
<ubot-it> paolo__ è da ieri che insisti: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<glpiana> paolo__, la 12.10 non è più supportata. se vuoi mettere qualcosa di datato ma ancora supportato metti xubuntu 12.04. e chiudiamola qui. son due giorni che ci giriamo intorno. alla prossima sei fuori
<filo> ciao mi daresti il comando per aprire il programma per la creazione della usb intaller
<filo> ?
<glpiana> usb-creator-gtk
<totem_> lol
<totem_> filo, non serve cambiare nick
<filo> cambiare nik ... io sono filippo piacere!
<Fabio_> Ciao a tutti
<znebwerx> salve a tutti
<Fabio_> mi servirebbe un aiutino con flash player, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<glpiana> Fabio_, spiega che problema hai
<Fabio_> ho un portatile Acer con cam integrata, ogni volta che provo ad entrare in una cam chat mi chiede se voglio consentire o no a mostrare la mia cam
<Fabio_> e li si blocca la pagina
<glpiana> Fabio_, flash fa le bizze su linux. mi sa che c'è poco da fare. usa windows per quelle cose
<znebwerx> dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento ubuntu 14.04 la ventola del mio notebook (che non si è mai fatta sentire prima di ieri sera) è costantemente in funzione, che succede?qualcuno può aiutarmi? grazie
<filo> mi date il link per scaricare la 10.10'
<filo> ?
<glpiana> filo, la 10.10? ma LOL. perchè farsi del male?
<Fabio_> ma se disattivo la cam non riuscirei a risolvere il problema?
<filo> perchè con 512 di ram funziona!
<glpiana> znebwerx, che scheda video hai?
<glpiana> Fabio_, boh, puoi anche provare. dammi l'output del comando: lsusb   dato nel terminale
<znebwerx> nvidia geforce 740M
<glpiana> znebwerx, che driver utilizzi?
<glpiana> filo, non è più supportata da parecchio la 10.10
<Fabio_> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 001 Device 004: ID 152d:2329 JMicron Technology Corp. / JMicron USA Technology Corp. JM20329 SATA Bridge Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0402:7675 ALi Corp.  Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<znebwerx> non li ho cambiati adesso vedo
<glpiana> !paste | Fabio_
<ubot-it> Fabio_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<filo> ho creato la pen drive e ora come faccio a farla partire!?
<znebwerx> non bumblebeecmq
<glpiana> Fabio_, e ho bisongo anche dell'aoutput di lsmod
<glpiana> !usb | filo
<ubot-it> filo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<glpiana> filo, leggi la guida
<znebwerx> scusa glpiana come faccio a vedere che drivers ho in uso
<znebwerx> da aggiornamenti?
<glpiana> znebwerx, no, facciamo prima da terminale con: lsmod
<glpiana> !paste | znebwerx
<ubot-it> znebwerx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<znebwerx> ok adesso provo
<znebwerx> eccolo
<znebwerx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8087585/
<Fabio_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8087586/
<glpiana> znebwerx, vedi se nelle impostazioni, sotto driver aggiuntivi, ti vengono proposti i driver nvidia proprietari
<znebwerx> adesso ci guardo ma comunque mi pare che non li usassi perchè avevo riscontrato delle incompatibilita con compiz
<znebwerx> in uso server X di X.Org
<znebwerx> ce ne sono altri 2 nvidia
<znebwerx> deselezionati
<znebwerx> macmq prima dell'ultio aggiornamento fatto ieri i lproblema ventola non si era mai presentato
<glpiana> znebwerx, l'unica per vedere se la ventola smette di far casino è installare i driver proprietari
<znebwerx> ok
<znebwerx> seleziono ilproprietario o il proprietario testato^
<znebwerx> ?
<glpiana> Fabio_, credo si debbadisattivare videodev ma non credo si riesca ora. apri un temrinale e scrivi: sudo rmmod videodev
<glpiana> znebwerx, ce n'è uno raccomandato?
<znebwerx> cen'è uno testatooltre che proprietario
<Fabio_> not found
<znebwerx> mi sas che èquello
<glpiana> Fabio_, not found cosa?
<znebwerx> allora seleziono e applico? che fa riavvia il sistea adesso?
<glpiana> znebwerx, direi di sì. se poi all'avvio hai problemi torna qui che disabilitiamo
<znebwerx> ok grazie e a tra poco
<filo> una volta premuto F12 su pc mi dice + haerd dirve ma non riesco a selezionare la chiavetta!
<glpiana> filo, non è detto che il tuo pc faccia boot da usb
<filo> premendo F12 mi da le opzioni possibili e ce cd + hard drive con sotto categoria hd fisico e chiavetta ma non riesco ad aprire l'elenco!
<glpiana> filo, come hai preparato la chiavetta?
<filo> si certo!
<filo> e solo questione di boot che una vota aperto non riesco a selezionare la chiavetta!
<filo> non posso fare partire l'installazione dalla .iso?
<MarcoFe> hola a tutti
<MarcoFe> si
<MarcoFe> filo:
<MarcoFe> che pc hai?
<MarcoFe> non ti vede la chiavetta al boot?
<MarcoFe> ma entri in modalita' di selezione unita'dal boot?
<filo> si
<filo> ero in modslità selezione boot
<filo> ma non la vede
<filo> o meglio ce un sotto menu che non riesco ad aprire !
<filo> ci sei?
<filo> ....
<glpiana> filo, come hai preparato la chiavetta?
<filo> con usb-creator-gtk
<glpiana> filo, altre volte hai avviato da chiavetta usb?
<filo> una volta tramite la wubi con windows
<filo> ora windows non ce più e dovrei intallare la 12.10
<glpiana> filo, non fa testo se hai usato wubi. come puoi essere certo che il tuo pc faccia boot da usb se non hai mai fatto boot da usb? usa un cd/dvd
<glpiana> filo, io ti avevo avvisato riguardo la 12.10. dacci un taglio o ti sbatto fuori
<znebwerx> azz system program detected do you want to report....
<filo> non funziona il cd
<znebwerx> è comparso verso la fine del processo
<glpiana> znebwerx, apri i dettagli per vedere quale programma è andato in crash
<simpleirc> dopo grub schermo nero.. windows invece va...
<znebwerx> azione com.ubuntu.apport.apport-gtk-root
<znebwerx> fornitaore apport
<filo> non funziona il lettore cd per questo vado da chiavetta!
<glpiana> filo, ma a quanto pare il boot da chiavetta non è possibile
<jester-> filo: se il tuo pc non fa boot da usb che centra questo canale?
<glpiana> simpleirc, qualche informazione in più?
<znebwerx> pacchetto nvidia mi dice
<simpleirc> so skricciolo gl
<glpiana> znebwerx, allora apri un terminale
<simpleirc> ubuntu 14.04
<glpiana> simpleirc, non riguardo la tua vita, riguardo il tuo problema
<simpleirc> prima tutto ok
<znebwerx> si èverificaton un errore durante l'installazione del software
<glpiana> znebwerx, scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<znebwerx> pacchetto nvidia ecc
<simpleirc> spento riacceso dopo grub schetmo nero
<simpleirc> sto fa tel android
<simpleirc> da
<glpiana> simpleirc, avvia in recovery e poi fai proseguire il caricamento normale
<simpleirc> sorry gl ti leggo piccolo :-(
<znebwerx> ok fatto
<glpiana> !troll | simpleirc
<ubot-it> simpleirc: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<glpiana> znebwerx, ha dato errori, ha scritto qualcosa o è andato liscio?
<znebwerx> liscio
<znebwerx> ora riprovo
<glpiana> znebwerx, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<glpiana> !paste | znebwerx
<ubot-it> znebwerx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<znebwerx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8087792/
<glpiana> znebwerx, perchè hai messo prime?
<simpleirc> ripristina l avvio normale? glpiana?
<glpiana> simpleirc, sì
<znebwerx> non ho messo niente
<znebwerx> anzi non so che sia
<glpiana> znebwerx, ripuliamo tutto che c'è casino lì dentro
<znebwerx> ah ok
<simpleirc> schermo nero glpiana
<znebwerx> ah ecco
<znebwerx> cmq mi dice che questo sistema sta usando il driver raccomandato
<znebwerx> ha un pallin verde
<glpiana> znebwerx, sudo apt-get purge nvidia-331 nvidia-331-updates nvidia-libopencl1-331 nvidia-libopencl1-331-updates nvidia-opencl-icd-331 nvidia-opencl-icd-331-updates nvidia-prime nvidia-settings
<glpiana> znebwerx, intanto che fa io vado via 3 minuti. torno subito
<znebwerx> ok
<glpiana> simpleirc, allora rifai e dal menu fagli eseguire dpkg
<simpleirc> ok glpiana
<znebwerx> ètutto un comando intero?
<jester-> znebwerx: si
<znebwerx> ok tnx jester
<jester-> usa copia incolla
<jester-> znebwerx:  hai doppia scheda?
<znebwerx> ehe che bello che sarebbe se potessi fare control v sul termonale
<znebwerx> credo di si
<jester-> znebwerx:  normale copia incolla da qui al terminale
<znebwerx> come faccio a vederlo?
<jester-> znebwerx: fa vedere lspci nel pastebin
<znebwerx> si per  il copiaincolla è ok
<znebwerx> dicevo che ho notato cheloshortcut ctrl - v per incollare nonfunziona sulterminale
<simpleirc> dopo dpkg jester- ?
<jester-> simpleirc: ??
<glpiana> simpleirc, prosegui col normale avvio dopo il dpkg
<znebwerx> eccolo jester
<znebwerx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8087823/
<glpiana> znebwerx, è un portatile?
<jester-> znebwerx: si intel + invidia
<znebwerx> si asus core i7
<glpiana> znebwerx, quando finisce di disnstallare i pacchetti dimmelo
<simpleirc> cioe esco da recovery e provo riavviare o in recovery faccio ripristina avvio normale? glpiana
<glpiana> simpleirc, ripristina avvio normale
<znebwerx> se il terminale mi lascia scrivere significa che ha fnito?
<glpiana> znebwerx, no, se il terminale ti da tizio@pc:$ vuol dire che ha finito
<simpleirc> scrive qualcosa veloce e poi schermo nero glpiana
<znebwerx> znebwerx@ZnebwerX:~$
<znebwerx> mi pareche ciaiamo
<znebwerx> ci siamo
<glpiana> simpleirc, ok, ora per cortesia dimmi che cosa hai fatto al pc. spegnerlo e riaccenderlo non è motivo di danno
<glpiana> znebwerx, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<znebwerx> ok
<simpleirc> soffiato polvere
<simpleirc> glpiana
<glpiana> simpleirc, avrai toccato qualcosa. controlla
<znebwerx> liscio
<glpiana> znebwerx, scrivi: sudo apt-get install nvidia-331
<simpleirc> anche se windows va? glpiana
<glpiana> znebwerx, poi dai di nuovo dpkg -l | grep nvidia e metti su pastebin
<znebwerx> sta installando
<znebwerx> finito
<glpiana> znebwerx, quindi? vediamo sto pastebin che ti ho chiesto
<znebwerx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8087893/
<glpiana> znebwerx, sudo apt-get install nvidia-common
<znebwerx> ok fatto
<glpiana> znebwerx, bene, prova a riavviare incorciando le dita
<znebwerx> ok
<znebwerx> a tra poco spero!
<znebwerx> eccomi
<simpleirc> mi sembra tutto ok glpiana e windows parte
<znebwerx> ventola ancora accesa
<znebwerx> non si è fermata nemmeno er l'istante del restart
<jester-> znebwerx: non penso centri la video con la ventola
<jester-> centra acpi non 100% compatibile
<znebwerx> e che può essere?
<znebwerx> ma andavo benissimo sino a ieri
<znebwerx> che se po fa^
<glpiana> simpleirc, avvia in recovery e fai ancora dpkg. poi apri il terminale di root e scrivi: update-grub          dopodichè riavvia con reboot
<jester-> znebwerx: se andava bene si è sminchiato  dopo aver fatto?
<znebwerx> l'ultimo pacchetto di aggiornamenti ieri sera
<jester-> znebwerx: a sapere che cazzo ha messo, riavvia e parti col penultimo kernel
<znebwerx> ce l'ho stabilissimo da mesi e mesi
<jester-> znebwerx: hai aggiunto ppa?
<znebwerx> cos'è ppa?
<znebwerx> hey jester che cosa è ppa?
<glpiana> znebwerx, repository per software esterno
<znebwerx> e comeriavvio con il penultimoo kernel?
<simpleirc> come apro terminale di root glpiana ?
<glpiana> simpleirc, è una delle voci del menu che ti appare partendo in recovery
<znebwerx> guarda non sapevo nemmeno cosafosse
<glpiana> znebwerx, all'avvio visualizzi il menu di grub?
<jester-> znebwerx: al menu  grub vai in opzioni avanzate di ubuntu
<jester-> stanno li dentro i kerneli vecchi
<znebwerx> è quello chemi dice failed toopen bluetooh ecc^
<glpiana> znebwerx, aspetta un attimo. apri un temrinale e scrivi: uname -a
<jester-> znebwerx: hai ancora winz?
<znebwerx> no
<jester-> bella vaccata
<znebwerx> manco salvato come immagine
<jester-> pessima idea
<glpiana> ottima scelta -.-
<jester-> lol
<znebwerx> uname -a
<glpiana> hihihihi
<glpiana> znebwerx, non qui, nel terminale
<znebwerx> ehehe
<znebwerx> o scusa!
<znebwerx> Linux ZnebwerX 3.13.0-34-generic #60-Ubuntu SMP Wed Aug 13 15:45:27 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> znebwerx, oki, allora, vedi il menu di grub all'avvio?
<simpleirc> nada scrive qualcosa velocissimo poi schermo nero :-( glpiana
<znebwerx> penso di si come faccio ad arrestarlo?
<znebwerx> e selezionare opzioni?
<glpiana> znebwerx, riavvii il pc normalemtne, al menu scegli la seconda voce. nel menu che ti appare scegli il kernel col numero precedente (non recovery)
<znebwerx> ahhh
<glpiana> simpleirc, infila un dvd/usb con la stessa versione e ripristina il sistema
<znebwerx> e allora mi sa che non lovisualizza
<znebwerx> ho installato solo ubuntu
<glpiana> znebwerx, allora all'avvio tieni premuto il tasto shift fin che non appare il menu di grub
<znebwerx> mi compariva quanto avevo diverse ubuntu
<znebwerx> e altredistro installate
<jester-> znebwerx: tieni premuto maiusc al boot
<jester-> o premi ripetutamente
<znebwerx> ok faccio subito
<znebwerx> numero precedenti di rispetto a quale
<znebwerx> va be seleziono la seconda
<glpiana> znebwerx, dammi l'output di dpkg -l | grep linux-image   e te lo dico io
<znebwerx> ok
<znebwerx_> ha freezato
<znebwerx_> ho dovuto resettare
<znebwerx_> appena ho cliccato sul browser firefox
<znebwerx_> per incollare su pastebin
<glpiana> znebwerx_, ok,e già che c'eri hai scelto il kernel precedente?
<znebwerx_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8088066/
<znebwerx_> non me la sono sentita
<znebwerx_> se vuoi faccio subito
<glpiana> znebwerx_, prova ad avviare col 3.13.0-32
<znebwerx_> hey
<znebwerx_> ma laventola tace adesso
<znebwerx_> dopo sto reset
<glpiana> ah ecco
<glpiana> occhio però, che ogni tanto deve girare, se non si brucia il pc
<znebwerx_> ehe ok ma non girava mai
<znebwerx_> deve avere rallentato parecchio
<znebwerx_> adesso la sento solo se mi attacco quasi coll'orecchio al cae
<znebwerx_> case
<jester-> znebwerx_: mica che la ventola l'hanno montata come gadget, se guardi porni usando flash sucatore di cpu dopo 30 secondi la ventola va al massimo
<znebwerx_> ahaha
<znebwerx_> di solito iporni non me la fanno attivare manco sesono lunghi 3 ore
<jester-> znebwerx_: e sarebbe utile non farsi seghe mentali
<znebwerx_> aparte glischerzi parlo difile video di youtube
<znebwerx_> anche molto lunghi
<jester-> znebwerx_: flash fa scaldare la cpu mica poco e la ventola fa il suo lavoro
<znebwerx_> mai successo nulla di simile
<znebwerx_> ma anche a pc appenariavviato
<znebwerx_> altro che seghe mentali
<jester-> impossibile che usando flash non parta
<znebwerx_> ti dico che era a ventola spiegatasenza usare ne flash ne tubes neponni ne html5
<jester-> va bè hai un pc pazzo che va al contrario
<znebwerx_> esatto!
<znebwerx_> infatti nonme lo spiegavo
<znebwerx_> cmq sembra passato
<znebwerx_> cambiando argomento
<znebwerx_> avete mai notato di avere in funzione la vostra webcam senza usarlavoi
<znebwerx_> ??
<znebwerx_> un po di tempo fa ho beccato per un attimo illed della cam del notebook acesa
<jester-> znebwerx_: allora va proprio al contrario. prova a far partire skype che la spegne
<krabador> znebwerx_, se non frequenti siti strani, non succede
<znebwerx_> e infatti mmi pare proprio strano
<znebwerx_> cmqè successo una sola volta
<znebwerx_> e so anheche se ti vogliono spiare
<znebwerx_> possono anche disabilitareil led
<znebwerx_> cmq si fottano
<znebwerx_> tutto ilweb è fatto di siti strani
<znebwerx_> chemi dovrei leggere il corriere della seera?
<znebwerx_> ;)
<znebwerx_> krabador ke fai krabi brabong?
<krabador> !chat | znebwerx_
<ubot-it> znebwerx_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<znebwerx_> cmq viringrazio ancora stacco
<znebwerx_> problema risolto
<znebwerx_> buon proseguimento
<polanca> Hi there :)
<polanca> Ciao a tutti :)
<glpiana> !ciao | polanca
<ubot-it> polanca: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<polanca> grazie :) mi scuso se il mio linguaggio non è molto appropriato, è da molti anni che non chatto su un canale ed ho dimenticato le "buone maniere"
<glpiana> polanca, qui non devi chattare. questo è un canale di supporto. se hai un problema con ubuntu lo esponi nei dettagli e si vede di aiutarti
<polanca> Certo, grazie, chiaramente sono qui perché ho dei problemi che non sto riuscendo a risolvere da sola
<polanca> ho un problema con l'ultima versione di xubuntu, sono nel posto giusto o c'è un canale apposito per xubuntu?
<glpiana> polanca, sei nel posto giusto
<polanca> perfetto vado al dunque. Ho installato xubuntu 14 su hp compaq nx7300
<polanca> ho collegato il laptop al router alice gate voip 2 plus tramite cavo ethernet
<polanca> durante l'installazione posso vedere (da un altro laptop) nella pagina di configurazione del router, che l'hp è connesso tramite ethernet
<totem_> e il problema?
<polanca> poi quando xubunto è completamente installato, la connessione si perde, nel senso che anche se il cavo ethernet è rimasto collegato, non c'è segnale
<glpiana> polanca, durante l'installazione gli fai scaricare gli aggironamenti?
<polanca> vorrei attivare il wifi ma non trova i driver
<polanca> sì
<polanca> ho scaricato gli aggiornamenti
<glpiana> polanca, prova a installare senza fargli scaricare gli aggironamenti
<glpiana> *aggiornamenti
<polanca> ok allora ripeto l'installazione e ti dico tra un po', grazie mille
<polanca> glpiana, va bene se installo software di terze parti durante l'installazione?
<glpiana> polanca, no, lascia tutto a dopo l'installazione
<polanca> ok, grazie
<Ericus> ciao
<Ericus> scusate posso? avrei un problemino vorrei installare ubuntu 14.04.01 su un vecchio portatile toshiba
<krabador> Ericus, elenca le caratteristiche
<glpiana> Ericus, che problema incontri?
<jester-> Ericus: che problema?
<jester-> lol
<Ericus> ma mi da sepre errore
<jester-> quale
<Ericus> ciao jester ora lo sto riavviando e ti dico
<Ericus> correggo non mi da piu errore metto il disco di boot con il file iso e non lo riconosce
<Ericus> avviando sempre windows
<jester-> Ericus: mica ci deve essere il file iso
<jester-> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<jester-> Ericus: iso va scritto
<orango> ciao
<Ericus> io ho scaricato il file dal sito di ubuntu
<Ericus> ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<orango> ho 1 lettore cd e un masterizzatore dvd ed entrambi quando inserisco un cd sembra che leggono ma poi non si riesce ad accedere
<orango> non parte l'autorun
<orango> e non risultano montati
<orango> ho lubuntu 14.04
<glpiana> orango, inserisci un disco (che non sia audio) e dopo un po' in un terminale scrivi: dmesg | tail
<orango> come faccio a capire se il problema sono i miei  lettori cd o è un problema software?
<glpiana> !paste | orango
<ubot-it> orango: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Wixy> OFFTOPIC: Is there any channel for Italian? I'd like to translate a short poem (6 verses) into Italian, but google translator sucks at this..
<orango> glpiana: ora non ne ho la possibilità di usare il computer in questione
<jester-> !iso | Ericus segui come scrivere la iso
<ubot-it> Ericus segui come scrivere la iso: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<glpiana> !chat| Wixy
<ubot-it> Wixy: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Wixy> thanks
<glpiana> orango, torna quando puoi
<orango> ok
<orango> stasera mi ricollego credo
<Guest68095> ciao ragazzi, ho un problema con i contenuti flash, saprste aiutarmi?
<jester-> Guest68095: cioè?
<Guest68095> innanzitutto: devo scaricare flash per ubuntu, sul sito ci sono altre estensioni, ma se ho capito bene, quelle sono per altre distribuzioni linux
<Ericus> jester scusami
<jester-> Guest68095: lo si installa da softcenter o da terminale
<Ericus> io ho gia masterizzato il file immagine su un dvd utilizzando mac
<glpiana> Guest68095, per installare flash scrivi in un terminale: sudo apt-get install fleshplugin-installer
<Ericus> poi ho sposatto il dvd  nel portatile e riavviato la macchina
<jester-> Ericus: copiare la iso tal quale è un conto, scriverla un altro
<jester-> Ericus: se hai copiato il file è logico che non parta
<jester-> Guest68095: apri un terminale
<Guest68095> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto fleshplugin-installer    il terminale mi da queso
<krabador> Guest68095, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<jester-> Guest68095: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Guest68095> flashplugin-installer è già alla versione più recente.
<jester-> Guest68095: versione ubuntu?
<Guest68095> ma allora è buggato, cioò
<Guest68095> 14.04
<Guest68095> i video sono velocizzati
<jester-> Guest68095: è gia installato se dice versione piu recente
<Guest68095> ad esempio su youtube, un normalissimo video,
<Guest68095> si lo so, ma è buggato
<glpiana> Guest68095, apri un terminale e scrivi: rm -r .macromedia    poi riavvia il browser e riprova
<jester-> Guest68095: ma va buggato, a tutti gli altri va bene
<jester-> Guest68095: cheda viseo?
<Guest68095> ati mobility radeon hd 5650
<jester-> Guest68095: incolla questo comando nel terminale e metti la rispsota sul pastbin
<jester-> dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<jester-> che simpatico
<glpiana> jester-, magari ha fatto quello che gli ho detto io :D
<guest_____> ragazzi
<guest_____> continua ad essere velocizzato
<davide> comando da terminale per sapere che s cheda video ho su ubuntu 14.04
<jester-> guest_____: [14:44:49] <jester-> Guest68095: incolla questo comando nel terminale e metti la rispsota sul pastbin
<jester-> [14:44:51] * Guest68095 ha chiuso la connessione (Quit: Page closed)
<jester-> [14:44:53] <jester-> dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<jester-> davide: lspci | grep -i vga
<jester-> !paste | guest_____
<ubot-it> guest_____: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<polanca> glpiana, ho reinstallato xubuntu su hp compaq nx7300, senza installare gli aggiornamenti, come mi hai detto tu. L'ethernet adesso funziona, grazie! Vorrei installare il wifi, come faccio?
<glpiana> polanca, prima di tutto devi aggiornare il sistema, o lo hai già fatto?
<polanca> glpiana, non l'ho aggiornato ancora, devo andare su ubuntu software center?
<davide> skype per ubuntu 14.04 dove si trova
<glpiana> polanca, facciamo da terminale: scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<guest_____> http://pastebin.com/Cm1x9GqL
<glpiana> davide, sul sito di skype, la versione per ubuntu 12.04
<jester-> davide: devi abilitare i repo partners e indipendents
<jester-> poi lo installa da softcenter
<polanca> glpiana, sto aggiornando da terminale
<polanca> finito
<guest_____> !paste | jester
<ubot-it> jester: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<guest_____> http://pastebin.com/Cm1x9GqL
<glpiana> polanca, ora scrivi: sudo apt-get upgrade
<polanca> ok
<guest_____> jester mi leggi?
<jester-> guest_____:  cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2
<davide> dove sono i repo partners e indipendents
<jester-> davide: li nel center cci deve essere sorgenti software da qualche parte
<guest_____> jester:      http://pastebin.com/ptBFxKPx
<polanca> glpiana, nel frattempo si è aperta una finestra dove mi viene chiesto di aggiornare il software, per ora la sto ignorando, giusto?
<glpiana> polanca, puoi anche chiuderla, stai facendo da terminale
<jester-> o nel menu modifica o ultima tab ultmo a destra
<jester-> guest_____:  è tutto a posto, non è che hai doppia scheda?
<guest_____> no, una ne ho
<krabador> guest_____, sudo lshw -C video
<krabador> sempre pastebin
<jester-> guest_____: vai in driver aggiuntivi e controlla se per caso vede un driver video da abilitare
<guest_____> http://pastebin.com/960rbpTX
<krabador> guest_____, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> guarda ultima tab a destra
<krabador> fa uno screenshot, con il tasto stamp
<krabador> !image | guest_____
<ubot-it> guest_____: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<polanca> glpiana, upgrade finito, adesso?
<guest_____> krabador
<krabador> yes
<guest_____> il comando software-properties-gtk nn fa nnt o.o
<krabador> guest_____, che ubuntu, scusa?
<guest_____> 14.04
<krabador> guest_____, mandato da terminale, apre una finestra
<krabador> controlla
<krabador> guest_____, per favore , niente roba come " nn fa nnt"
<krabador> parla in italiano
<glpiana> polanca, anzitutto riavvia il pc, poi quando torni vediamo per la wifi
<polanca> ok, glpiana, grazie faccio subito
<guest_____> si scusami, non apre nulla, io ho aperto driver aggiuntivi sto facendo un aggiornamento così, ma niente, da terminale nn si apre nulla
<krabador> guest_____, magari dire che aggiornamento stai facendo ?
<polanca> glpiana, durante il riavvio ho notato una scritta di errore, qualcosa relativa alla scheda broadcom "not found". Riavviato comunque
<krabador> guest_____, non dirlo in giro , che software-properties-gtk non fa niente
<guest_____> kraba, sono tutto confuso, non lo so, c'erano cose da aggiornare e sono andato
<glpiana> polanca, collegati col pc in question eper cortesia
<guest_____> kraba veramente nn vedo nulla, lol
<krabador> guest_____, è inutile che vieni qui, se fai di testa tua
<krabador> e non dici / fai vedere neanche quello che fai
<guest_____> aspetta ti mando screen, ti faccio vedere
<polanca> glpiana, ok
<polanca> glpiana, eccomi da hp compaq
<glpiana> polanca, apri un terminale e scrivi: lspci
<glpiana> !paste | polanca
<ubot-it> polanca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<guest_____> krabador:     http://i57.tinypic.com/syo0ab.png
<polanca> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8088738/
<Rebecca92> glpiana, eri te anni fa a passarmi qualche dispensa di chimica ?
<glpiana> !chat | Rebecca92
<ubot-it> Rebecca92: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Rebecca92> ops
<glpiana> !broadcom | polanca
<ubot-it> polanca: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<polanca> grazie, glpiana, seguo le istruzioni e ti dico se ci sono problemi :)
<guest_____> krabador?
<Ericus> ciao jester allora sono riuscito ad aprire il file iso e a copiare il programma di ubuntu in un cd inserendolo nel portatile si vedono 9 cartelle e 4 files tra cui wibi
<Ericus> provo a lanciarlo ma niente mi parte windows di nuovo
<glpiana> Ericus, non si prepara così il cd di installazione
<glpiana> !iso | Ericus
<ubot-it> Ericus: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Ericus> ho gia visto questa pagina e suggerisce esattamente quello che ho fatto io
<glpiana> Ericus, dubito fortemente che tu riesca a leggere in quella pagina di estrarre una iso e copiarne il contenuto su cd
<krabador> Ericus, come hai masterizzato la iso?
<Ericus> ho preso il file l'ho copiata in utility disco parte sx
<Ericus> e poi ho masterizzato il file
<krabador> Ericus, quale win?
<Ericus> xp
<krabador> hai scaricato questo http://infrarecorder.sourceforge.net/?page_id=5   ?
<Ericus> il disco e' perfettamente leggibile quando vado nel laptop win
<Ericus> con tutte le se cartelle
<krabador> Ericus, hai scaricato quello o no?
<krabador> no girare intorno
<glpiana> lol
<Ericus> no
<krabador> alllora non hai fatto come suggerito
<Ericus> lo scarico sul mac o sul portatile di win?
<krabador> Ericus, in quella pagina ti dice esattamente cosa fare in base al sistema
<glpiana> Ericus, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso#Fino_a_Windows_Vista
<glpiana> Ericus, fallo da windows se da mac non ha funzionato
<krabador> scegli un sistema, e fa come detto nella voce interessata
<polanca> glpiana, sto provando a seguire le istruzioni dal link che mi hai dato, ma i pacchetti da scaricare non sono disponibili nel software center
<glpiana> polanca, vediamo insieme allora. dimmi che parte della guida hai seguito e dove sei arrivato
<glpiana> !broadcom
<ubot-it> Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<krabador> Ericus, se hai nero , puoi usare anche lui, purchè selezioni "masterizza iso" e ti assicuri tra le opzioni, che la sessione di masterizzazione si chiuda
<orango> ciao
<polanca> glpiana, ho saltato la guida e cominciato da "Installare i driver b43 con connessione internet". Clicco sui link dei driver e mi chiede se voglio aprire con software center o altro. Apro software center e non trova nulla. Tra l'atro mi sta facendo andare il laptop a scatti
<orango> son venuto prima per il lettore dvd
<glpiana> polanca, allora fai così, chiudi software center se aperto
<glpiana> polanca, apri le impostazioni di sistema e vai nella sezione relativa ai driver aggiuntivi
<orango> ho 1 lettore cd e uno dvd che non funzionano come is deve
<glpiana> orango, inserisci un disco contenente dati nel lettore e dopo un po' scrivi: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | orango
<ubot-it> orango: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<polanca> glpiana, provo a chiudere, se non riesco riavvio il computer
<orango> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8088928/
<orango> questo è il dvd
<glpiana> polanca, no no, che poi rimangono processi in sospeso
<polanca> ok, glpiana, ho chiuso
<glpiana> orango, scrivi: eject /dev/sr1
<glpiana> orango, ha espulso il disco?
<orango> si
<orango> no
<orango> è uscito il cd
<orango> non il dvd
<orango> sr0 espelle il dvd
<glpiana> orango, scrivi: eject /dev/sr0
<orango> si espelle il dvd
<glpiana> reinserisci solo il dvd
<orango> ok
<Ericus> grazie a tutti voi ce l'ho fatta
<orango> non fa nulla
<glpiana> orango, scrivi nel temrinale: dmesg | tail   e metti su pastebin
<orango> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8088954/
<krabador> orango, se hanno piu' di 6 - 7 anni , informati per la giusta collocazione nella raccolta differenziata
<orango> rotto?
<Ericus> ho cantato vittoria troppo presto
<krabador> orango, se non leggono supporti / danno problemi, l'unica cosa che puoi fare, è smontarli , pulire per bene la lente
<krabador> rimontarli e vedere se rivanno
<orango> ma non è che c'è qualche errore con master and slave?
<krabador> se non rivanno, devi sobbarcarti, la ricalibratura in un centro specializzato , che costa, per ognuno come 2 masterizzatori dvd
<krabador> orango, se uno è master, l'altro, slave, nessun problema
<orango> si è così
<polanca> glpiana, la finestra dei driver aggiuntivi ha trovato un driver sconosciuto e il bcm4311 802.11b/g, entrambi me li segna come non funzionanti ma mi da la possibilità di scegliere se non usarli (già impostato così) o se utilizzare i driver proprietari. Nel caso broadcom, è il driver Linux STA qualcosa...te lo copio?
<krabador> orango, allora donagli l'eterno riposo
<orango> beh il lettore cd prima ha funzinato
<krabador> orango, il "lettore cd" minimo ha 14 anni
<krabador> ammettilo
<orango> ma ho dovuto dargli sudo mount /dev/sr1 /mnt/cdrom
<orango> si :)
<orango> è vecchiotto
<orango> ma questo pc è destinato a mio padre
<orango> a lui basta vedere le foto
<orango> su dei cd che a dietro
<glpiana> polanca, prendi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | polanca
<ubot-it> polanca: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<polanca> ok
<krabador> orango, d'accordo che non lavora per la pixar, ma almeno che il pc funzioni
<krabador> orango, poco potente non deve significare rottame
<orango> si quello si
<orango> è soddisfatto
<orango> gli ho messo tutto quello di cui aveva bisogno eccetto chrome
<orango> ma va beh
<Rebecca92> orango, ho trovato a 14 euro su amazon un masterizzatore ottimo . evita di tormentare quei cadaveri e prendilo :D
<orango> l'importante è essere sicuri che i lettori siano rotti al più ne prendo nuovi
<polanca> glpiana, http://s1.postimg.org/8zulpd7y7/Screenshot_19082014_15_43_00.png
<orango> si ok farò così alla fine ;-)
<glpiana> polanca, ok, seleziona la prima voce (in uso etc etc) applica le modifiche e dimmi quando hai fatto
<krabador> orango, smontali entrambi, pulisci la lente (solo se sei sicuro di non essere un terminator, con le mani) , rimonti e provi
<polanca> glpiana, per il driver sconosciuto non posso cliccarlo, lo lascio com'è?
<orango> ok
<glpiana> polanca, non considerarlo proprio
<glpiana> polanca, io devo andare. a che punto sei?
<polanca> glpiana,fatto
<Rebecca92> glpiana, se vuoi subentro io con polanca. sto seguendo da un po' la conversazione
<glpiana> polanca, apri un terminale e scrivi: lsmod
<glpiana> metti su pastebin
<polanca> grazie Rebecca92 e glpiana
<polanca> ok
<glpiana> Rebecca92, grazie, se non abbiamo finito lascio finire a te
<Rebecca92> np
<polanca> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8089064/
<glpiana> polanca, scrivi: sudo iwlist scan
<maury901> ciao a tutti
<polanca> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8089086/
<maury901> posso farvi una domanda su ubuntu mate 14.10
<glpiana> polanca, riavvia il pc e torna qui
<polanca> ok arrivo
<maury901> per quanto i codec ffmeg quando saranno disponibili??
<glpiana> maury901, perchè? non lo sono?
<jester-> !info ffpeg
<ubot-it> Package ffpeg does not exist in trusty
<glpiana> manca una m
<jester-> !info ffmpeg
<ubot-it> Package ffmpeg does not exist in trusty
<maury901> nonce
<jester-> è sostituito da non ricordo cosa
<maury901> ubuntu rextid areas??
<polanca_> glpiana, ho riavviato, ma adesso non si connette con il cavo ethernet
<glpiana> maury901, http://askubuntu.com/questions/432542/is-ffmpeg-missing-from-the-official-repositories-in-14-04
<jester-> maury901: cerca su ubuntu packages della 13.10
<polanca_> la cosa strana però è che dalla schermata del router vedo quel laptop connesso con ethernet
<polanca_> glpiana, non lo vedo più nel modem adesso, ho aggiornato
<jester-> maury901: sta dentro a  libav-tools package
<glpiana> polanca_, vediamo se la wifi va: sudo iwlist scan
<polanca_> è come prima ma c'è solo "lo"
<polanca_> dice lo Interface doesn't support scanning
<maury901> grazie sta installando
<glpiana> polanca_, allora torna in driver proprietari e leva il dirver che hai messo ora. riavvia. la ethernet dovrebbe tornare
<glpiana> io ora stacco
<polanca_> ok glpiana, grazie
<maury901>  un altra cosa ma rimibox non mi legge la musica
<polanca_> Rebecca92, potresti aiutarmi perfavore?
<jester-> maury901: vlc?
<maury901> vlc si
<maury901> ritmibox no
<Rebecca92> polanca_, posta un dmesg
<jester-> maury901: installa linux-restricted-extras
<maury901> e installato
<polanca_> scusa Rebecca92, non cosa è e come farlo :S
<maury901> lo reinstallo??
<Rebecca92> polanca_, sei connesso sul pc alla rete esterna ?
<Rebecca92> *a internet
<polanca_> adesso sono collegata da un altro laptop, glpiana mi aveva detto di deselezionare il driver proprietario della broadcom, ma non posso farlo dato che non ho connessione in quel laptop
<Rebecca92> per deselezionarlo non ti serve la connessione . lo puoi fare come lo hai selezionato prima
<polanca_> Rebecca92, non mi compare nulla adesso nella finestra dei driver aggiuntivi
<polanca_> forse possiamo toglierlo dal terminale?
<Rebecca92> probabile. sto cercando il nome del pacchetto in questione
<polanca_> Rebecca92 dovrebbe essere BCM4311 802.11b/g, ma non sono sicura
<maury901> nntt ritmibox non mi riproduce il file mp3 neanche li vede nella cartella
<Rebecca92> polanca_, quello è il nome della scheda. che ti consiglierei di aggiornare
<Rebecca92>  Sistema>Amministrazione>Driver Aggiuntivi selezionare "Broadcom STA senza fili" e clicca su "Disattiva" riesci a farlo ?
<polanca_> Rebecca92, posso prendere soltanto Impostazioni>Hardware>Driver aggiuntivi
<polanca_> e mi dice "nessun driver aggiuntivo"
<polanca_> è esattamente come quando ho installato il sistema operativo facendo gli aggiornamenti durante l'installazione
<polanca_> c'è un modo per aggiornare la scheda broadcom senza essere collegati ad internet?
<Rebecca92> polanca_, dpkg -l | grep 4311
<maury901> lo aperto con totem  e mi dice
<polanca_> Rebecca92, fatto
<Rebecca92> polanca_, hai un output ?
<polanca_> nessun output
<Rebecca92> polanca_, dpkg -l | grep bcm
<maury901> -transient-for=39845903 gstreamer|1.0|totem|MPEG-1 Layer 3 (MP3) decoder|decoder-audio/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)1, mpegaudioversion=(int)1, layer=(int)3, parsed=(boolean)tru
<maury901> true
<polanca_> Rebecca92, adesso ho un output, lo copio in pastebin e te lo mando
<Rebecca92> ok
<polanca_> Rebecca92, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8089249/
<polanca_> Rebecca92, "bcm" appare in rosso
<maury901> non mi si apre neanche ubuntu tweak
<Rebecca92> polanca_, bcm appare in rosso perchè corrisponde a quello che hai cercato ( grep *** ricerca nel testo *** )
<Rebecca92> cmnq ora dai sudo apt-get remove -- purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<Rebecca92> polanca_, tutto ok ?
<polanca_> Rebecca92, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8089280/
<polanca_> scusami sono lenta perché ricopio a mano il codice
<Rebecca92> polanca_, non mi pare di averti scritto degli spazi in bcmwl-kernel-source
<Rebecca92> è un pacchetto unico . non 3 distinti
<polanca_> scusa riprovo, non ne so niente di programmazione
<jester->  -- purge  no spazio
<jester->  --purge  no spazio
<Rebecca92> jester-, grazie :D
<Rebecca92> polanca_, non è programmazione , ma interazione tra macchina e utente, non dissimile da usare una interfaccia grafica
<jester-> maury901: se non va un cavallo usa l'altro
<maury901> cioe xd
<jester-> cioè se vlc funza quello usa
<maury901> vabbe tengo cosi magari va quando esce la versione ufficiale
<davide> dove trovo skype per ubuntu 14.04 64 bit
<maury901> non mi interessava tanto ritmibox ma ubuntu tweak
<maury901> prima si avviava adesso non piu
<jester-> maury901: tweak è una ciofeca
<jester-> facile sminchiare
<maury901> lo installato e reinstallato ma nnt
<jester-> maury901: se hai unity installa unity-tweak-tool
<maury901> e da quando o usa bleabitct
<maury901> non e unity e mate
<maury901> la verione 14.10
<polanca_> Rebecca92, l'output è troppo lungo da copiare, comunque sembra andato a buon fine, ha rimosso quello che doveva rimuovere
<maury901> alfha 1
<maury901> alfa 2
<jester-> maury901: qundi è la nroma che qualcosa vada a casso
<jester-> norma
<Rebecca92> polanca_, ottimo . ora dai un sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<maury901> ah bene ok
<polanca_> non ho output, Rebecca92
<maury901> anzi male xd
<Rebecca92> polanca_, normale .
<Rebecca92> ora fai un sudo ifconfig
<maury901> cmque io vado grazie almeno qualcosa ho risolto xd
<maury901> ciao a tutti
<polanca_> Rebecca92, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8089379/
<Rebecca92> polanca_, sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<polanca_> Rebecca92, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8089389/
<Rebecca92> polanca_, riavvia
<polanca_> ok
<polanca_> Rebecca92, si è bloccato :s, riavvio a modo mio un attimo
<Rebecca92> polanca_, in che fase si è bloccato ?
<polanca_> quando si è riacceso
<polanca_> adesso sembra esserci di nuovo la connessione ethernet
<Rebecca92> ottimo
<Rebecca92> sudo ifconfig
<polanca_> ok l'output è diverso ma vorrei collegarmi da quel laptop così posso copiartelo
<polanca> Rebecca92, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8089481/
<jester-> se broad com un po vecchia i driver wifi e eth confliggono
<jester-> devi scaricarli entrambi e caricane unos olo
<polanca> grazie jester, forse mi conviene tenere il cavo?
<jester-> b43 e b44  congliggono
<jester-> polanca: ta va il cavo?
<polanca> jester, sì
<jester-> Rebecca92: coa gli hai fatto installare
<Rebecca92> jester-, ho fatto rimuovere un driver che andava in conflitto . installare nulla
<polanca> jester, Rebecca92, posso tenere il cavo, mi interessa far funzionare un po' skype con la webcam, è una soluzione provvisoria.
<jester-> polanca: dpkg -l | grep -i network
<jester-> polanca: dimmi il numero
<polanca> jester, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8089516/
<Rebecca92> polanca, con 5 euro trovi una scheda broadcom 4113 che non da problemi nemmeno con gnewsense , distribuzione restia ai pezzi di hardware strani, qundi su ubuntu è assai compatibile
<jester-> polanca: sbaià me
<jester-> polanca: lspci -l | grep -i network
<Rebecca92> jester-, prima aveva installato bcmwl-kernel-source che aveva ranzato l'eth0
<Rebecca92> (su consiglio non mio :D )
<jester-> Rebecca92: di solito il wl va ma su pc su qualche pc datato fa lo scherzo daprete
<polanca> Rebecca92, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8089526/
<jester-> va bè arrangiatevi
<polanca> domani parto e torno tra vari mesi e volevo lasciare il pc semiutilizzabile per mia madre, con skype e la webcam, niente di più. Mi tengo il cavo e spero che funzioni
<Rebecca92> polanca, di che portatile parliamo ?
<akis24> sera
<jester-> polanca: lo lasci col filo attaccato funza sicuro
<polanca> Rebecca92, parliamo di un portatile che non avrei mai comprato io personalmente, HP Compaq nx7300
<jester-> polanca: se la mom gli fai usare winz va anche la wifi
<polanca> adesso provo a vedere se funziona skype casomai vi posso disturbare altri cinque minuti?
<polanca> :D
<Rebecca92> polanca, capisco . ho trovato una sheda adatta per upgradare sto rudere . 5 euro , ed è pure brandizzata hp :D
<speranza> salve ragazzi chi puo' aiutarmi per l'installazione di ubuntu
<polanca> lol! grazie! mi puoi mandare il link?
<akis24> !installazione | speranza
<ubot-it> speranza: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> !installazione | speranza
<speranza> grazie ma sono giorni che ci provo
<jester-> speranza: passi fatti?
<speranza> ho un eeepc
<jester-> pure io
<speranza> ho scaricato ubuntu a 32 bit
<jester-> 1000HE
<Rebecca92> polanca, http://tinyurl.com/op3otmb lo uso su una distribuzione gnulinux che non ama cose strane, funziona perfettamente .
<speranza> ho fatto la boot usb
<Serubuntu> Salve,volevo passare al sistema operativo ubuntu però ho bisogno di utilizzare alcuni programmi di windows...come devo fare?
<Rebecca92> Serubuntu, wine è la soluzione per la maggior parte dei casi
<speranza> la penna usb fa il suo lavoro
<Rebecca92> !wine | Serubuntu
<ubot-it> Serubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<jester-> speranza: il mio aveva una partizione 60gb dati e li l'ho messo
<speranza> adesso per esempio ho scelto la versione prova di ubuntu
<polanca> Rebecca92, grazie mille :)
<Serubuntu> Quindi posso utilizzare tutti i programmi di windows?
<Rebecca92> polanca, niente :D passiamo su #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> speranza: se hai 1 giga di ram metti xubuntu
<speranza> ma se scelgo installa .... fa problemi dopo
<Rebecca92> Serubuntu, la macchina su cui lo useresti come è composta ?
<speranza> si ho 1 giga
<jester-> speranza: bisogna vedere come sei messo col partizionamento
<jester-> speranza: vieni qui da live
<speranza> sto alla grande
<speranza> ho 2 partizioni con 32 ognu una
<jester-> si ma bisogna vedere che la palla di vetro è rotta
<speranza> libere
<Serubuntu> ho un pc portatile con processoere i3, 4 gb di ram
<jester-> speranza: e devi decidere se tenere xp
<speranza> chi è live
<speranza> io ho win 7
<Rebecca92> Serubuntu, decente. wine in genere richiede un pochino di più per i software che esegue, ma non dovresit avere problemi
<speranza> e volevo provare linux prima di toglierlo
<jester-> speranza: live= cdinstallazione prova ubuntu
<Serubuntu> Ok...la ringrazio
<speranza> ma ci sono in prova
<jester-> speranza: non c'è problema ma bisogna vedere come è messo hd
<speranza> ho un hd da 250 diviso  in 2
<jester-> speranza: allora apri gparted (editror partizioni) fai uno shot al desktop e posta su
<speranza> e ho 32  gb liberi sia su uno che su laltro
<jester-> !image | speranza
<ubot-it> speranza: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<speranza> vabbe fa niente
<speranza> ci rinuncio
<speranza> credevo fosse piu facile installarlo
<PiNoPaNkO> scusate che differenza c'e' tra ubuntu 14... e ubuntu 14 versione della comunita'?
<paolo__> esiste un modo per fare partire l'installer di ubuntu 12.10 da pc acceso !?
<paolo__> ???
<akis24> PiNoPaNkO: poca differenza la versione della comunita' è tradotta interamente in italiano , con aggiunto qualche segnalibro su firefox
<paolo__> esiste un modo per fare partire l'installer di ubuntu 12.10 da pc acceso !?
<PiNoPaNkO> a ok, speriamo che almeno questa volta riesco a fare tutto, da ieri ho gia' formattato 2 volte lol
<paolo__> esiste un modo per fare partire l'installer di ubuntu 12.10 da pc acceso !?
<akis24> PiNoPaNkO: se segui correttamente la procedura di installazione non è difficile  e magari una lettura prima
<akis24> !installazione | PiNoPaNkO
<ubot-it> PiNoPaNkO: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<paolo__> posso solo fare da chiavetta ma non riesco a fare partire da boot
<PiNoPaNkO> ma ho fatto tutto giusto, solo che con kubuntu dopo aver sistemato un po' tutto , al log del pc non mi faceva piu' scegliere se far partire win o ubuntu... gli e' preso cosi di punto in bianco
<PiNoPaNkO> avro' fatto qualcosa di errato
<paolo__> io win non ho +
<maxii> salve a chi è online.
<PiNoPaNkO> ciao maxi
<jester-> eddai con la 12,10
<PiNoPaNkO> qualcuno mi ri aiuta a creare un file ?
<enzotib> !chiedi | PiNoPaNkO
<ubot-it> PiNoPaNkO: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<PiNoPaNkO> devo creare uno script come questo http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=17793 , per accendere la tastiera... solo che non so' da dove iniziare
<krabador> pinopanko, ieri ti sono stati dati i link e le indicazioni , sei andato via , dicendo che avevi da fare altro
<PiNoPaNkO> no stavo finendo di scaricare ubuntu
<PiNoPaNkO> cmq come faccio ? perche non e' indicato come si crea sto benedetto script lol
<krabador> ti segnavi ieri le indicazioni
<PiNoPaNkO> kra se non ti va' non sei obbligato
<PiNoPaNkO> a rispondere
<PiNoPaNkO> evita sti discorsi da bimbominkia
<jester-> PiNoPaNkO: ???
<jester-> PiNoPaNkO: un script è un file solitamete .sh dai ipermessi di esecuzioni e lo lanci
<PiNoPaNkO> e ma non lo so' fare... e' questo il problema
<PiNoPaNkO> cioe' non so' crearlo
<jester-> si fa con un comune editor di testi
<jester-> salvi dando un nome.sh
<krabador> oh pino, qua il bimbominchia è uno che chiede cose , quando ne sta facendo altre e non può prestare attenzione alle risposte ricevute
<PiNoPaNkO> stai a piagne per non rispondere krabador...  regolati n'attimo e vai su you porn
<PiNoPaNkO> se vuoi aiutare bene altrimenti fatti i cazzi tuoi con molta semplicita'
<PiNoPaNkO> e non piangere
<jester-> PiNoPaNkO: è un buon sistema per ricevere aiuto, fra l'altro l'argomento è OT
<PiNoPaNkO> e ci voleva tanto a dire " fallo con un editor di testi" senza piangere? non penso
<PiNoPaNkO> cmq grazie jester mo ci provo
<jester-> PiNoPaNkO: ti ha dedicato tempo ieri, non è simaptico ripetere sempre le stesse cose perché chi chiede pensa che siamo dei servi
<PiNoPaNkO> non penso che nessuno sia un servo e ho sempre ringraziato
<PiNoPaNkO> e mi sono pure salvato le sue indicazioni
<PiNoPaNkO> solo che non c'era scritto fai sto benedetto file con un editor
<PiNoPaNkO> [23:00] <krabador> PiNoPaNkO, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=17793 [23:02] <krabador> PiNoPaNkO, solo che lo script lo fai in /etc/init.d [23:02] <PiNoPaNkO> azzo grazie krabador, appena finisco di ri mettere kubuntu sulla pen drive provo (ho formattato tutto per errore di ieri xD) [23:03] <krabador> una volta salvato , manda sudo chmod a+x nomescript [23:03] <krabador> lo provi con sudo ./nomescript start [23:04] <k
<PiNoPaNkO> ecco me lo ero salvato
<jester-> PiNoPaNkO: eh dal forum: creare un file  la cosa è logica
<PiNoPaNkO> e vabbe sara' pure logico non lo metto in dubbio pero' per uno che ha installato ieri linux x la prima volta non e' cosi facile da capire
<jester-> PiNoPaNkO: tutti i file con un contenuto testo si creano con un editor, se si poco avezzo la colpa mica è di krabador
<jester-> non solo in linux
<PiNoPaNkO> e infatti ho solo chiesto come si faceva a creare sto file, non gli ho mica chiesto di mettersi a pecora
<jester-> PiNoPaNkO: va bè mo lo ai
<PiNoPaNkO> bastavano 2 parle e finiva la spiegazione con tanto di ringraziamento
<jester-> fallo poi dai da terminale chmod +x sticass.sh
<jester-> poi vai in programmi avvio e lo aggiungi
<jester-> al boot lo carica
<jester-> oppure da filemanger destro sul file e spunta esecuzione
<PiNoPaNkO> riavvio e vediamo se lo mette in automatico, cmq funziona
<PiNoPaNkO_> perfetto jester funzia!
<jester-> ok
<PiNoPaNkO_> grazie grazie!
<simpleirc> sera
<simpleirc> oggi avevo problemi non mi caricava piu ubuntu come da voi consigliato ho reinstallato, andato liscio,ora pero si è aggiornato e non carica più di nuovo ubuntu 14.00 si ferma schermata viola
<simpleirc> 14.04 sorry
<simpleirc> dopo aver installato e prima degli aggiornamenti andava :-(
<simpleirc> nessuno?
<simpleirc> krabador un aiuto?
<paolo_> mi date una mano a far partire la vhiavetta acer aspire 1350
<simpleirc> krabador?
<krabador> si?
<simpleirc> [20:05:21] <simpleirc> oggi avevo problemi non mi caricava piu ubuntu come da voi consigliato ho reinstallato, andato liscio,ora pero si è aggiornato e non carica più di nuovo ubuntu 14.00 si ferma schermata viola
<simpleirc> 14.04
<simpleirc> [20:08:55] <simpleirc> dopo aver installato e prima degli aggiornamenti andava
<krabador> simpleirc, ctrl alt f2 quando si blocca, fa apparire qualcosa?
<simpleirc> no
<paolo_> se premo F12 ce CD, + HD ma non so entrare nel sotto MENU per selezionare la chiavetta ... le freccette funzionano solo su e giù non aprono + hd dove da bios ho visto si può selezionare sia l'hd interno che chiavetta!
<krabador> ce l'hai davanti?
<simpleirc> si
<simpleirc> schermata viola
<krabador> simpleirc, carica ubuntu, fino a quando non si blocca,e quando lo fa premi ctrl alt f2
<simpleirc> nemneno recovery gli fa nulla come stamattina
<krabador> paolo_, vedi sul manuale del notebook
<krabador> simpleirc, carica ubuntu, fino a quando non si blocca,e quando lo fa premi ctrl alt f2
<paolo_> non ho + è vecchio il pc
<simpleirc> provo krabador
<krabador> simpleirc, va sul sito del produttore
<simpleirc> ???
<simpleirc> produttore di cosa?
<krabador> era per paolo_
<krabador> lascia stare
<krabador> paolo_, allora, f12, premuto in avvio, fa apparire il menu di avvio rapido?
<simpleirc> nada schermo nero ora krabador
<krabador> nessun terminale?
<simpleirc> no
<simpleirc> stamattina uguale
<simpleirc> gia provato con glpiana
<krabador> simpleirc, allora riavvia, e dal menu di grub, seleziona "avanzate"
<krabador> hai grub in avvio?
<simpleirc> si
<paolo_> io premo f12 e mi appare boot menu tra le opzioni vi è cd rom (che è rotto) + HD ma non riesco a visualizzare la sotto categoria!
<krabador> simpleirc, perfetto, seleziona avanzate, al che vedi quanti kernel sono listati
<simpleirc> se vuoi fare avvia da recovery ho gia privato
<krabador> simpleirc, vedi quanti kernel sono listati
<simpleirc> e anche a riparare pacchetti e aggiornare grub
<krabador> paolo_, spegni, inserisci la chiavetta, accendi e premi subito f12
<krabador> simpleirc, vedi quanti kernel sono listati
<simpleirc> 2
<krabador> simpleirc, mi dici le voci che appaiono ?
<simpleirc> ok
<paolo_> non funziona comunque passa dal boot menu....
<krabador> paolo_, se il pc non fa apparire nel menu di boot la pendrive, non viene vista, o non supporta il boot da usb
<krabador> paolo_, entra direttamente in bios, e va a vedere le voci nel boot
<simpleirc> 2 recovery e 2 kernel krabador
<krabador> simpleirc, seleziona il meno recente
<krabador> il kernel
<krabador> non il recovery
<simpleirc> kernel o recovery?
<simpleirc> ok
<simpleirc> fatto
<paolo_> se enro nel bios e: 1cd 2 +hd sottomenu --> nome del disco fisso e nome della pen drive
<simpleirc> schermo nero
<simpleirc> viola scusa
<simpleirc> krabador
<krabador> paolo_, metti la pendrive come prima periferica di boot
<simpleirc> schermo viola
<krabador> simpleirc, so leggere
<simpleirc> ok
<paolo_> posso metterla con prima scelta del sotto menu non prima in assoluto!
<paolo_> come è possibile che quando c'era windows tramir
<krabador> paolo_, selezionala per prima nel sotto meni
<krabador> menu
<krabador> paolo_, e metti hd come prima voce
<krabador> simpleirc, riavvia, seleziona avanzate, e poi il recovery dell'ultimo kernel
<paolo_> proverò domani vi dico! ma mi sembra non funzioni!
<krabador> paolo_, in tutto questo mettici che forse hai fatto male la pendrive
<krabador> o che il pc puo' avere il bios settato in modo particolarmente schizzinoso per il boot usb
<krabador> con i pc datati è molto facile
<paolo_> passare tramite SO per installare la versione magari anche tramite terminale?
<simpleirc> ci sono krabador
<krabador> paolo_, no
<krabador> paolo_, lascia stare wubi
<krabador> non è un'installazione reale
<krabador> simpleirc, allora, abilita la rete
<paolo_> e terminale?
<krabador> paolo_, mandando in boot la pendrive, non usi il terminale
<krabador> paolo_, scusa, che cosa hai usato per fare la pendrive?
<paolo_> se non riuscissi a fare partire la pen drive installazione da terminale è possibile?
<simpleirc> fatto
<krabador> simpleirc, seleziona la voce per il terminale root
<krabador> paolo_, scusa, che cosa hai usato per fare la pendrive?
<simpleirc> non posso
<simpleirc> se bloccato dopo abilita rete
<paolo_> ho usato per fare la pen drive: Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.5.5
<krabador> simpleirc, mi elenchi delle caratteristiche del pc, per favore?
<krabador> cpu , ram , scheda video
<simpleirc> window parte krabador
<krabador> simpleirc, mi elenchi delle caratteristiche del pc, per favore?
<simpleirc> 8gb ram
<simpleirc> 2,9 cpu
<krabador> simpleirc, modelli, per favore
<simpleirc> eeeeeh
<krabador> modello cpu, modello scheda video
<krabador> non sai che roba hai?
<simpleirc> invidia
<simpleirc> asus
<krabador> asus non è un processore
<krabador> che cpu hai?
<simpleirc> intel i7
<paolo_> frabador -- ho usato per fare la pen drive: Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.5.5
<krabador> paolo_, che sistemi hai a disposizione , oltre questo pc?
<paolo_> windows ma non nel pc in qui devo fare l'installazione!
<krabador> paolo_, che iso di ubuntu hai scaricato?
<paolo_> volevo mettere linux per rendere utilizzabile il pc 1204
<krabador> paolo_, che iso di ubuntu hai scaricato?
<paolo_> la versione scaricata e inserita nella chiavetta è la 12.04
<krabador> paolo_, allora, scarica lubuntu 14.04.1
<paolo_> e poi come installo!
<krabador> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/lubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<krabador> da qui
<krabador> formatta la pendrive
<paolo_> non so se rieco a fare il boot da chiavetta!
<krabador> paolo_, ti dai una calmata?
<krabador> formatta la pendrive
<krabador> rifalla con Universal-USB-Installer
<krabador> riprova a farla partire
<paolo_> fatto!
<paolo_> ora!?
<krabador> hai scaricato lubuntu 14.04.1 , formattato la pendrive , e ricreata con Universal-USB-Installer ?
<paolo_> si ora
<paolo_> ?
<paolo_> metto chiavetta e poi accendo?
<krabador> paolo_, ma mi stai prendendo in giro?
<paolo_> la chiavetta era gia pronta!
<krabador> <paolo_> la versione scaricata e inserita nella chiavetta è la 12.04
<krabador> quindi?
<paolo_> non so come una vota arrivato al boot menu potere farla partire
<simpleirc> reinstallo? :-( krabador
<krabador> simpleirc, allora, hai il cavo lan ?
<simpleirc> wifi
<krabador> simpleirc, riavvia, torna in recovery ed abilita la rete
<krabador> dimmi cosa fa
<simpleirc> quale versione?
<Ericus> Cannot download the metalink and therefore the iso
<Ericus> all'istallazione mi riponde cosi
<krabador> Ericus, in quale punto ?
<krabador> Ericus, descrivi il problema
<Ericus> quando lancio ubuntu
<Ericus> in chiavetta
<simpleirc> quale recovery krabador
<Ericus> ho scaricato il programma Ubuntu dal sito ufficiale 14.04.01
<krabador> Ericus, lo stai facendo da dentro windows?
<Ericus> scritto in usb e inserito in un portatile che aveva windows xp
<krabador> simpleirc, l'ultima
<Ericus> si
<Ericus> da xp
<krabador> Ericus, semplicemente non devi farlo dall'interno di win
<krabador> Ericus, se hai fatto correttamente la pendrive, falla partire in boot, se la macchina supporta il boot da usb
<krabador> Ericus, altrimenti devi fare il dvd, correttamente
<krabador> e mandarlo corretttamente in boot
<Ericus> riavviando la macchina ?
<krabador> Ericus, mi puoi per favore elencare caratteristiche del pc?
<krabador> Ericus, se hai pc troppo vecchio, ubuntu puo' essere pesante
<simpleirc> not supported by any plugin
<Ericus> Personal computer Toshiba Celeron
<Ericus> precessor 1,40 Ghzù
<krabador> ram e scheda video, per favore
<simpleirc> sia network manager che modemmanager
<Ericus> 448 MB
<krabador> Ericus, scarica lubuntu 14.04.1
<Ericus> 1,39 Ghz
<krabador> ubuntu non ti andrà
<Ericus> ah Grazie
<Ericus> non lo supporta?
<krabador> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/lubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<krabador> da qui
<krabador> simpleirc, procurati un cavo lan
<krabador> e attaccati al router
<simpleirc> ok ormai domani :-(
<simpleirc> glazie infinite krabador
<krabador> plego
<simpleirc> ma perche non va appena si aggiorna?
<krabador> simpleirc, mi serve un lista precisa del tuo hardware
<simpleirc> seconda volta oggi :-(
<simpleirc> invidia 500 mi sembra
<simpleirc> 8 gb ram
<simpleirc> intel i7
<krabador> simpleirc, lista precisa significa niente "mi sembra" ma proprio il risultato del comando di rilevamento
<simpleirc> ok se ci sei domani te la prendo da windows che invece parte
<krabador> simpleirc, va bene anche da console root
<krabador> dal recovery
<krabador> con lshw
<simpleirc> non mostra pc
<simpleirc> solo stampante
<simpleirc> e chiavetta wifi
<simpleirc> krabador
<krabador> simpleirc, sudo lshw
<simpleirc> uguale
<krabador> simpleirc, manda immagine
<krabador> !image | simpleirc
<ubot-it> simpleirc: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<simpleirc> eeeh
<simpleirc> sono da anfroid
<simpleirc> android
<krabador> simpleirc, fa una foto da android, va a postarla sul link che ti ho inviato
<simpleirc> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3SHLIhLO532M2FudnNhMGlVOVE/edit?usp=docslist_api
<simpleirc> krabador
<simpleirc> non so se si apre solo cosi sono riuscito
<krabador> simpleirc, allora, ti lista tutto , e ti appare solo la fine
<krabador> simpleirc, allora, sudo lshw -C video
<simpleirc> geforce gts 450
<krabador> ok
<simpleirc> devo anda
<simpleirc> cu sei domattina?
<krabador> allora, con il cavo lan, qui in recovery, abilitata la rete
<simpleirc> ok domani
<krabador> io personalmente dalle 12:00 i poi
<simpleirc> grazie di cuore
<krabador> di niente
<devuser> salve a tutti... ho un notebook potente penso: 16gb ram, i7 2.3ghz ma le ventole continuano a sentirsi
<devuser> in questo momento ho aperto solo la chat e chrome
<krabador> che versione di ubuntu?
<devuser> l' ultima
<devuser> 10.04
<devuser> le sento appena acceso
<devuser> ops 11.04 scusami
<krabador> sicuro di avere una 11.04 ?
<devuser> scusami la 14.04
<devuser> sono sveglio dalle 5
<devuser> uscito di casa alle 6 e tornato alle 21 per lavoro
<krabador> devuser, allora, che scheda video hai?
<devuser> nvidia
<devuser> aspe che controllo
<devuser> in questo momento mi vede Intel® Ivybridge Mobile
<devuser> mi pare la 4000
<devuser> Nvidia gt 650m
<devuser> riavvio
<krabador> devuser, allora, sudo apt-get install nvidia-331 nvidia-common
<krabador> poi riavvia
<speranza> hello everyone
<speranza> perchè non hanno fatto un modo semplice per installare questo sistema operativo?
<speranza> è una settimana che ci sto provando e non riesco
<speranza> adesso sto provando a installare xubuntu ma ho problemi
<krabador> l'istallazione è semplice e documentata bene, problematiche varie riguardano hardware
<krabador> speranza, di che problemi stai parlando ?
<speranza> allora
<speranza> adesso sto installando xubuntu dalla penna usb poichè ho un Eeepc
<speranza> prima mi dava la possibilita' di installare una copia di questo SO insieme a windows
<krabador> per eeepc, la piu' indicata è lubuntu
<speranza> lubuntu
<speranza> pero' io vorei avere entrambi i sistemi operativi
<speranza> in modo da scegliere quale far partire al boot
<krabador> stai installando lubuntu o xubuntu?
<speranza> attualmente ho xubuntu sulla penna usb
<speranza> se mi dite che è meglio lubuntu lo scarico e lo metto sulla penna usb
<krabador> speranza, allora, scarica http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/lubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<krabador> fa la pendrive
<krabador> speranza, deframmenta windows, e chiudilo correttamente
<speranza> si
<krabador> fa partire la pendrive, con l'opzione "prova lubuntu senza installare"
<speranza> si
<krabador> connettiti ad un cavo lan
<speranza> ho il wifi
<speranza> non ho lan
<krabador> speranza, pero' da live non tutte le schede wireless sono supportate / usabili
<krabador> la lan è la soluzione piu' sicura
<krabador> in quanto ti permetterebbe poi di installare correttamente la scheda wireless
<speranza> la ubuntu funzionava ho navigato prima
<speranza> usando la prova
<krabador> perfetto
<speranza> si infatti
<krabador> allora torna qui in live di lubuntu
<krabador> e vediamo che problemi ci sono
<speranza> ok sto scaricando l'iso
<speranza> faccio la penna usb
<speranza> riavvio in modalita' prova
<speranza> e entro nella chat
<speranza> grazie per il supporto siete gentile
<krabador> di niente
<piccolo> Nel disinstallare un'applicazione è successo "qualcosa" per cui adesso il sistema dei pacchetti è danneggiato
<krabador> piccolo, allora , apri il terminale, manda sudo apt-get update
<svernagovich> ragazzi ho un account jabber e vorrei aggiungere un contatto con pidgin per poter chattare come devo fare?
<krabador> piccolo, poi fai un pastebin del contenuto
<krabador> !pastebin | piccolo
<ubot-it> piccolo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> svernagovich, stai usando pidgin per jabber, e vuoi aggiungere un contatto jabber?
<piccolo> scusate ma... cos'è un pastebin?
<krabador> piccolo, quello di cui parla il link
<krabador> segui le istruzioni
<speranza> krabador
<speranza> sono con lubuntu
<speranza> live
<speranza> il wifi funziona benissimo
<krabador> speranza, ottimo
<krabador> allora
<krabador> puoi fare una cosa
<krabador> apri il terminale
<krabador> manda sudo gparted
<krabador> quando si carica, fa uno screenshot
<krabador> con il tasto stamp
<piccolo> ok, ora faccio il pastebin
<krabador> !image | speranza
<ubot-it> speranza: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> e manda poi l'immagine qui
<speranza> ok
<piccolo> il risultato del pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8092151/
<speranza> ma come incollo lo screen shot_
<krabador> speranza, il link risultante
<krabador> dell'upload al sito
<speranza> se io premo rstamp
<speranza> limmagine dove la prendo
<speranza> dove ;a trovo
<krabador> speranza, nella cartella home
<speranza> vado a vedere
<krabador> piccolo, allora, software-properties-gtk da terminale
<piccolo> si apre la finestra delle sorgenti software
<krabador> piccolo, perfetto
<krabador> va nel menu a tendina "scarica da"
<speranza> krabador il link lo mando qui_
<krabador> speranza, si
<speranza> http://postimg.org/image/ph5f0jae1/
<krabador> piccolo, va su altro
<krabador> speranza, seleziona italia
<piccolo> E' impostato "Server in Italia"
<krabador> piccolo, e seleziona poi garr
<speranza> il mio win [ in inglese
<piccolo> scusa krabador, non ho capito cosa devo selezionare
<speranza> ok fatto è in italiano ora
<krabador> speranza, loadkeys it
<krabador> e mette la tastiera in inglese
<krabador> poi, se stai usando win...
<krabador> piccolo, allora, va nel menu scarica da
<krabador> , seleziona altro
<krabador> e seleziona garr , in italia
<speranza> ho messo tutto in ita
<speranza> è ok adesso
<speranza> nella prima partizione io ho windows perchè è vuota adesso?
<krabador> c'è un punto !
<krabador> speranza, clicccaci sopra
<krabador> e visualizza l'errore
<krabador> ovviamente poi screenshot
<speranza> http://postimg.org/image/6lwmrf779/
<speranza> io vorrei avere entrambi i sistemi
<krabador> speranza, chiudi gparted, manda sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<krabador> riapri poi gparted
<speranza> http://postimg.org/image/k55u85ptt/
<speranza> ok ora lo vede
<krabador> perfetto
<speranza> dimmi il seguito
<krabador> allora, chiudi tutto, fa partire l'installazione
<speranza> da desktop?
<nino> con ubuntu 12.04 e 13.10 non vede la 1394, fatto cmod per creare raw, ecc modificato etc/modules ma modprobe raw, ecc non lo accetta
<nino> creare /dev/raw /dev/dv1394 ecc
<speranza> poi me lo farà installare insieme a windows o mi dirà di cancellare windows?
<piccolo> non ho garr tra le opzioni
<krabador> speranza, falla partire da qui l'installazione
<krabador> che è perfettamente lo stesso processo
<krabador> piccolo, elencami i server in italia
<speranza> ok faccio partire adesso dal link che è sul desktop
<krabador> piccolo, magari non tra 20 minuti
<krabador> speranza, si, "installa"
<krabador> sul desktop
<speranza> ci sentiamo fra poco allora
<krabador> lascia aperto, quando arrivi alle opzioni di installazione, fa un fischio
<nino> per attivare la 1394 ?
<piccolo> trovato ubuntu.mirror.garr.it
<nino> volevo usare una camera dv come webcam per zonaminder ma nor riesco ad attivare la 1394
<krabador> piccolo, perfetto, seleziona lui
<krabador> nino, scusami, scarica iso di 14.04, e vedi se già in live la 1394 viene vista
<piccolo> ok, selezionato. Tento l'aggiornamento?
<nino> ok ma non riesco nemmeno con 11,10 comunque provo con il live di 14.04, mi sembra che la 1394 sia stata esclusa e che è solo appannaggio delle ultra vecchie release, grazie provo
<krabador> piccolo, seleziona, chiudi correttamente le finestre
<speranza> http://postimg.org/image/sg8a4fda7/
<krabador> piccolo, va sul terminale, ridà il comando
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> e riposta pastebin
<krabador> speranza, allora, seleziona no
<krabador> speranza, chiudi l'installer
<gianlu90> raga sapete se jester entra?
<krabador> speranza, apri il terminale, manda sudo umount /dev/sda
<krabador> speranza, sudo umount /dev/sda1
<krabador> speranza, sudo umount /dev/sda3
<krabador> speranza, sudo umount /dev/sda2
<krabador> gianlu90, puoi aspettare che entri
<krabador> gianlu90, o puoi chiedere in canale ai presenti
<krabador> speranza, dimmi che risultato danno
<speranza> http://postimg.org/image/o6ln2nxfj/
<gianlu90> ho chiesto ai presenti infatti..
<krabador> gianlu90, si, ma non "c'è jester-"
<piccolo> ecco il risultato pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8092388/
<krabador> speranza, perfetto, fai ripartire l'installer
<speranza> ok
<krabador> piccolo, garr non risulta correttamente selezionato
<piccolo> riprovo...
<krabador> gianlu90, puoi aspettare che arrivi jester- , o chiedere supporto in canale ai presenti
<gianlu90> no è che è una cosa che ho già fatto con lui l altro giorno...quindi già sa
<gianlu90> in pratica ho la scheda di rete del pc che mi da problemi
<piccolo> Ora dovrebbe essere correttamente impostato: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8092445/
<speranza> http://postimg.org/image/pmvonyrdh/
<piccolo> Però ho provato ad aggiornare software ed il problema persiste
<krabador> piccolo, ok, hai correttamente impostato i garr, ma devo chiederti di impostarne altri
<krabador> piccolo, di tanto in tanto puo' succedere che i server , distribuitamente , diano problemi
<krabador> piccolo, prova, sempre in italia, con la stessa procedura
<jester-> proposed e dannosi per chi non sa usarli
<jester-> meglio disattivarli
<speranza> scelgo la prima opzione quindi
<gianlu90> uela jester-
<krabador> speranza, aspetta
<piccolo> ok, provo altri
<jester-> speranza: hai lanciato wubi da winzoz?
<jester-> piccolo: vai in srogenti software e disattiva i proposed. etichetta aggiornamenti
<gianlu90> jester-  ci sei?
<giampiero> Buonasera a tutti, posso fare una domanda?
<krabador> spara
<piccolo> i proposed sono già disattivati
<jester-> giampiero: fai la domanda
<jester-> piccolo: da quello che hai postato no
<jester-> i due errori alla fine sono repo proposed
<giampiero> Grazie. Ho installato Lubuntu su un Lenovo essential G500, ed ho la luminosità dello schermo fissa al massimo.  Se uso xbacklight mi dice "No outputs have backlight property". Avete qualche idea di come fare?
<jester-> giampiero: bisogna modificare un file ma non ricordo quale
<jester-> e lenovo sta dando grattacapi con linux
<giampiero> Eh sì!
<jester-> giampiero: vedi se ti è utile http://askubuntu.com/questions/57236/unable-to-change-brightness-in-a-lenovo-laptop
<giampiero> Jester: do un'occhiata, grazie.
<speranza> krabador
<speranza> c'è nessuno
<jester-> speranza: krabador sarà impegnato
<speranza> infatti
<jester-> ma se chiami lui mica rispondono altri
<krabador> ecco
<speranza> lui mi stava seguendo con lìinstallazione
<jester-> ecchilo
<speranza> ma credo che non sia andata a buon fine
<krabador> speranza, hai detto avanti a installa dentro ?
<speranza> poichè si è riavviato in windows
<krabador> speranza, sei di nuovo in live adesso ?
<speranza> e adesso lo sta installlando in window
<speranza> è normale?
<krabador> allora, annulla l'installazione
<krabador> riavvia il pc
<speranza> ma perchè ogni volta che faccio installa si riavvia in windows e lo installa da windows
<krabador> anzi, prima di riavviare, va in installazione applicazioni a vedere se s'è creata qualche voce riguardante uguntu
<krabador> annulla l'installazione
<krabador> va in installazione applicazioni
<jester-> perchè un installare da pirla
<speranza> ma se lo lascio finire cosa fa
<jester-> installer*
<speranza> è a meta'
<krabador> vedi cosa c'è a riguardo
<krabador> rimuovilo
<krabador> riavvia la live, torna qui
<speranza> ok lo annullo
<krabador> che facciamo il partizionamento manuale
<krabador> assegnamo a lubuntu la sua partizione, verrà eseguita l'installazione ed al riavvio avrai la schermata di scelta
<speranza> sto in installazione applicazioni è c'è lubuntu
<speranza> lo rimuovo
<krabador> rimuovi
<krabador> assolutamente
<speranza> comunque linux è tutta un'altra storia, la prova è davvero veloce nel mio eeepc
<speranza> windows è un... non mi viene un aggettivo adatto
<speranza> riavvio in live lubuntu
<speranza> ho rifatto partire l'installazione
<krabador> speranza, aspetta, apri il terminale
<krabador> manda sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<krabador> speranza, sudo gparted
<speranza> ok
<krabador> che va fatta la partizione
<speranza> ok
<speranza> sono dentro
<speranza> sono sul gparted
<krabador> tasto destro su /dev/sda3
<krabador> seleziona "ridimensiona"
<speranza> non possiamo farlo sul sda1
<speranza> nel 3 ho foto film documenti
<krabador> non stiamo cancellando niente
<krabador> solo ridimensionando la partizione
<speranza> possiamo farla nel 1
<speranza> o è obbligatorio il 3
<speranza> ???
<krabador> la partizione win, è meglio che rimanga la stessa, per evitare possibili pippe nel ripristino
<krabador> oh, calma
<speranza> ok
<speranza> ridimensiono il 3
<speranza> faccio ad occhio?
<speranza> ti faccio vedere l'immagine
<jester-> speranza quanto spazi ohai dentro a winz
<krabador> speranza, no, non fare ad occhio
<speranza> cioè la partizione dove è win è da 100 giga e ne ho 60 liberi
<krabador> anche i dati , hai 67giga liberi
<speranza> la partizione sda3 è da 118 e ne ho 67 liberi
<speranza> esatto
<speranza> a me piaceva usare la prima partizione poichè sono 60 giga che non userò mai a meno che lo ridimensiono
<krabador> speranza, ok, usa la sda1
<krabador> speranza, tasto destro smonta
<speranza> ok,
<krabador> tasto destro ridimensiona
<krabador> speranza, metti spazio libero alla fine 30720
<speranza> scusa non c'è smonta
<speranza> c'è ridimensiona
<speranza> ok ho seleziona solo ridimensiona
<speranza> e ho messo 30720 alla fine
<speranza> ora faccio ok?
<speranza> ok ora c'è una nuova partizione da 30 giga
<speranza> bisogna formattarla giusto?
<krabador> speranza, nello spazio di 30gb
<krabador> fa tasto destro
<krabador> nuova
<krabador> ci sei ?
<speranza> si
<krabador> tasto destro sullo spazio ricavato, da 30gb
<krabador> nuova
<krabador> partizione estesa
<speranza> http://postimg.org/image/g0b5ksrjz/
<speranza> credo che avevi ragione tu su lavorare nella partizione 3
<speranza> http://postimg.org/image/5xxpgk72f/
<speranza> nemmeno nella partizione 3 mi permette di farlo
<krabador> non cambia, perchè hai 4 partizioni
<krabador> tutte primarie
<speranza> mado'
<krabador> non è consentito , con tabella di partizione msdos, avere piu' di 4 partizioni primarie
<speranza> e come si fa a farle secondarie
<krabador> speranza, allora, puoi spostare il contenuto di sda3 in sda1
<speranza> si
<krabador> eliminare poi sda3 , ricrearla come partizone estesa
<speranza> si
<krabador> dentro una partizione estesa si possono fare altre partizioni
<speranza> si
<krabador> e si rispolve il problema
<krabador> come hai fatto con le modifiche in gparted?
<speranza> senti possiamo formattare la parrtizione
<speranza> 3
<krabador> speranza, altrimenti possiamo direttamente usare quella
<krabador> e ti tienin tutto in sda1
<speranza> si usiamola
<speranza> ho fatto
<krabador> speranza, nel momento in cui usi sda3
<speranza> ho cancellato molte cose
<krabador> che tanto devi formattare
<krabador> eliminala, e ricreala estesa
<krabador> ed all'interno puoi fare 2 partizioni che saranno quella di lubuntu , e la partizione swap
<speranza> fatto
<krabador> speranza, fa vedere immagine
<speranza> http://postimg.org/image/f5qcnl9eb/
<speranza> http://postimg.org/image/f5qcnl9eb/e19e2323/
<speranza> ora
<krabador> speranza, bene, ora crea
<krabador> quanta ram hai ?
<speranza> 1
<speranza> cosa faccio la partizione da 30720
<krabador> speranza, no
<krabador> speranza, fai nuovo
<krabador> file system swap
<krabador> 1024
<speranza> nuovo ho fatto linux.swap
<speranza> ok
<speranza> iniziale o finale
<speranza> 1024
<krabador> totale
<speranza> fatto
<krabador> speranza, l'hai spostata in fondo a destra?
<speranza> no è alinizio
<krabador> speranza, spostala tutta a destra
<speranza> ok
<speranza> fatto
<krabador> speranza, poi fai una partizione di 30720
<krabador> ext4
<speranza> a destra sempre?
<krabador> da spostare tutta a sinistra
<speranza> ok
<krabador> speranza, poi fai un'altra partizione , per tutto lo spazio rimanente
<speranza> fattto
<krabador> prima di eseguire le modifiche , manda immagine
<speranza> che file sistem?
<speranza> per il resto?
<krabador> tutte e 2 ext4
<speranza> http://postimg.org/image/huepu4tmp/
<krabador> speranza, perfetto , esegui
<speranza> ha fallito tutto
<speranza> ha dato molti errori e nn ha fatto la partizione
<speranza> ora è tardi magari lo finiamo domani
<krabador> speranza, manda immagine
#ubuntu-it 2014-08-20
<simpleirc> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<simpleirc> glpiana
<akis24> giorno
<simpleirc> formattato senza aggiornamenti tutto ok appena fa aggiornamenti dovuti e riavvio per renderli validi sminkia tutto dolo che ora schermo nero
<simpleirc> solo
<simpleirc> glpiana
<akis24> simpleirc: sara' assente ..  se ci dai qualche dettaglio è meglio      versione ?  hai installato da zero ? hai installato driver proprietari ?
<simpleirc> ieri si poi riavviato e dchermo nero
<simpleirc> acceso ora ed è andato booooh
<akis24> simpleirc: che versione di ubuntu ?
<simpleirc> cosa devo controllare perché nn si ripeta?
<simpleirc> 14.04
<akis24> simpleirc: hai aggiornamenti del kernel  ?
<simpleirc> @akis24 ora si è bloccato sulla compatibilita di firefox
<simpleirc> bloccato pc
<akis24> simpleirc: si normale lascia che finisca
<simpleirc> no no
<simpleirc> fermo da tanto
<simpleirc> nn cammina niente
<simpleirc> nn ho mouse
<simpleirc> blocco totale
<totem_> uhm ma pc è?
<totem_> che
<simpleirc> intel i7
<totem_> strano
<simpleirc> invidia 450 geforce gt
<akis24> simpleirc: quante voci di avvio hai su grub ?  se ne hai piu' di una prova a usare il vecchio kernel e vedi se funziona tutto
<simpleirc> 8 gb ram
<totem_> pare un prblema di driver video
<simpleirc> devo riavviare x controllare
<simpleirc> ieri dera 2 verdioni
<simpleirc> versioni kernel
<akis24> simpleirc: controlla .. e prova
<simpleirc> ma con krabador e gl provate tutte in recovery
<pastore> buongiorno
<simpleirc> ora oartito ma si è bloccato
<simpleirc> partito
<pastore> volevo installare kubunto sul disco fisso senza nessun altro sistema operativo è possibile ?
<simpleirc> krabador diceva di procurarmi un cavo lan stamattina
<simpleirc> akis24
<akis24> pastore: si ovvio è possibile ma è raccomandabile tenere anche windows
<akis24> pastore: segui la guida di installazione per il dual boot
<akis24> !installazione  | pastore
<ubot-it> pastore: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<pastore> io nel pc ho un switch che mi permettere togliendo l'alimentazione di scegliere con quale hd partire non voglio dual boot
<simpleirc> akis24 ora riavviato di nuovo schermo nero
<simpleirc> :-(
<simpleirc> mi sta fa impazzi da ieri
<akis24> simpleirc: aspetta che qualcuno esperto ti aiuti
<simpleirc> :-(
<pastore> avevo provato ad installare ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64 ma andava talmente lento che il mouse rispondeva dopo 15 sec ad ogni minimo spostamente
<akis24> pastore: se hai due hd puoi installare separatamente ovvio poi decidi tu
<akis24> pastore:  di che pc si parla caratteristiche ?
<akis24> pastore: ram ? cpu ?
<pastore> i7 con 6 giga di ram e una gforce 570 ti
<pastore> ed è dura spostare il mouse ....
<akis24> pastore: strano dovrebbe andare benissimo su un pc con quelle caratteristiche
<totem_> driver video?
<ste18484> salve a tutti
<pastore> anche con la live di kubuntu stessa lentezza
<totem_> pastore, usi i proprietari oppure open?
<akis24> pastore:  ovvio che da live sia piu' lenta
<pastore> lente uguali
<totem_> bho
<pastore> intendi i driver della scheda video ?
<totem_> si
<akis24> pastore: da live non hai le stesse prestazioni del disco rigido
<pastore> quelli che mette da sola durante l'installazione
<totem_> pastore usa i proprietari
<pastore> ragazzi qui parliamo di un pc che smuove 3d da paura e con questi sistemi ha difficoltà a muovere un mouse ?
<akis24> pastore:  leggi le risposte o no ?
<totem_> pastore, se vuoi risolvere usa i proprietari altrimenti se fai polemica non risolvi
<akis24> pastore: da live non hai le stesse prestazioni del disco rigido
<simpleirc> totem se è prob di scheda lo è solo su ubuntu visto che windows parte
<totem_> eh
<totem_> ma qui parliamo di ubuntu
<simpleirc> ok
<simpleirc> era per specificare
<simpleirc> che nn è partita..
<totem_> si ma siamo in #ubuntu-it non in #windows
<pastore> non faccio polemica è che se mi spiegate come faccio ad installare i famosi proprietari se è quasi impossibile muovere il mouse, e parlo di quallo installato naturalmente
<simpleirc> si era per chiarire che non è problema hard
<totem_> no solo di driver
<simpleirc> ora da grub ubuntu non oarte piu neanche in automatico...
<simpleirc> parte
<pastore> nessuna risposta ?
<akis24> pastore: di solito i driver proprietari si installano dopo aver completato installazione standard su hard-disk
<simpleirc> akis24 2 kernel e 2 recovery
<totem_> pastore, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/AbilitareDriverProprietari
<akis24> simpleirc: prova a usare la modalita' recovery del kernel che usi
<simpleirc> nn va
<simpleirc> nessuno dei 2 kernel
<simpleirc> nel senso che se faccio ripristina sempre schermo nero
<ste18484> simpl
<simpleirc> anche se faccio ripara pacchetti
<ste18484> pastore : fai attenzione a dove installi il grub!
<pastore> grazie totem, non voglio essere ripetitivo ma credimi a parte l'installazione del sistema che dura un ora, una volta installato è ingestibile il mouse si muove alcuni millemetri con pause si 10/15 secondi per portarsi dal centro del desktop al lato 6/7 minuti se poi ci metti che per me è una cosa nuova e devo anche cercare ... stancherebbe anche salomone .. infatti l'ho tolto
<ste18484> pastore: installa il sistema dopo i driver proprietari li puoi i stallare con qualche click dal centro di configurazione
<totem_> pastore, io ti hp dato la guida poi se a te non va bene non sei obbligato ad usarlo per forza
<pastore> si chiaro totem, avevo un pò di tempo avevo voglia di sperimentare, dopo 30 anni di pc e aver lavorato con il dos, os2 warp, i vari win e os x, volevo finalmente provare questi sistemi ma ora non ho piu il tempo materiale di 30 anni fà
<totem_> pastore, forse nemmeno la pazienza:)
<pastore> forse ; )
<pastore> vabbè grazie lo stesso, ciao a tutti
<simpleirc> akis24 intanto che attendo conviene che lo collego via cavo?
<akis24> simpleirc: se ti è stato consigliato da krabador si fallo
<simpleirc> ok
<akis24> simpleirc: come hai aggiornato il sistema ? wifi ?
<simpleirc> ieri si akis24
<simpleirc> dopo aver reinstallato di
<simpleirc> si
<glpiana> ola simpleirc
<simpleirc> ola
<simpleirc> sto impazzendo glpiana
<simpleirc> :-(
<simpleirc> stamnattina era pure ripartito ma poi si è bloccato e ho dovuto riavviare
<simpleirc> e di nuovo schermo nero
<simpleirc> :-(
<glpiana> simpleirc, e con un kernel precedente?
<simpleirc> nada de nada
<glpiana> simpleirc, hai messo i driver proprietari?
<simpleirc> ieri dopo riaver reinstallato ubuntu 14.00 si
<simpleirc> 14.04
<simpleirc> sorry
<simpleirc> da tel mi impicco sorry
<glpiana> simpleirc, prova a rimuoverli da recovery
<simpleirc> quale recovery?
<simpleirc> ne ho 2
<glpiana> simpleirc, indifferente
<simpleirc> stringa?
<simpleirc> comando?
<glpiana> simpleirc, anzitutto devi fargli fare il dpkg, in modo che ti monti i dischi in scrittura
<simpleirc> ok
<glpiana> simpleirc, poi tornato al menu gli fai aprire un terminale di root
<glpiana> simpleirc, a quel punto con dpkg -l | grep nvidia vedi quali pacchetti nvidia ci sono installati e poi con apt-get purge seguito dai nomi dei vari pacchetti li rimuovi. con reboot riavvii
<simpleirc> non capisco quali sono i nomi dei pacchetti da scrivere
<simpleirc> glpiana
<glpiana> simpleirc, se digiti dpkg -l | grep nvidia ti elenca dei pacchetti che iniziano per"nvidia-"
<simpleirc> si
<glpiana> eh, quelli sono
<simpleirc> fatto
<simpleirc> provo
<simpleirc> andato glpiana
<glpiana> simpleirc, cioè?
<simpleirc> pertito e loggato
<simpleirc> sono dentro
<glpiana> bene, a dopo
<simpleirc> ???
<simpleirc> aspetto?
<simpleirc> ok entro da pc intanto
<fabio> rieccomi sono simpliirc
<glpiana> fabio, io non toccherei nulla
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<fabio> nemmeno driver precedenti di nvidia? glpiana
<glpiana> fabio, se vuoi provare. se si rimpalla fai come hai fatto ora
<fabio> potrebbe servire accelerazione non tanto per giochi ma per video..
<glpiana> fabio, ripeto, puoi anche provare. se poi hai schermo nero sai cosa fare
<glpiana> comunque anche i driver nouveau danno accelerazione video
<fabio> si grazie a sto punto provo quando ne avro necessità grazie glpiana
<fabio> ma i driver nuovi non sono quelli che me lo impallano? glpiana
<glpiana> fabio, io ti ho detto di evitare. poi fai quel che vuoi
<fabio> ok
<fabio> ora essendo tutto nuovo mi richiede installazione del flash firefox ma non lo installa e in piu dice che in questa versione la lingua italiana non è sopportata
<glpiana> fabio, allora relax. un acosa alla volta. come stai provando a installare flash?
<fabio> me lo propone firefox
<glpiana> fabio, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<fabio> fatto e installato
<fabio> glpiana,
<jester-> ellamadonna
<glpiana> fabio, riavvia firefox e dovrebbe andare
<jester-> un lampo
<fabio> giorno jester-
<jester-> aiò fabio
<fabio> anche italiano?
<glpiana> fabio, italiano cosa?
<jester-> che ti frega del flash se in italico o in russo
<fabio> nooo firefox è tutto in inglese e dice che lingua italiana non è sopportata da questa versione
<totem_> ?
<glpiana> fabio, che versione è?
<fabio> 31
<jester-> fabio: il mio in italico è
<fabio> ok andato ora
<glpiana> pure il mio. apri le opzioni, componenti aggiuntivi, lingue e cerca italian
<fabio> si ora lo attiva
<fabio> ultima cosa per oggi :-) per installare skype? nei repo non lo vedo
<glpiana> fabio, lo prendi dal sito
<fabio> ok
<fabio> grazie di tutto glpiana
<glpiana> :)
<Taravana> Bunciorno
<antonio_> ciao ho un pc vecchissimo mi sapreste dare il link della distro 10.10 di ubuntu?
<jester-> antonio_: 10.10 è scaduta da qualche hanno quindi non piu aggiornabile
<antonio_> non fa ntt l'importante che posso usare il pc ....
<Taravana> dopo un annetto ho provato a collegare la mia tv tuner dvb al pc su ubuntu 14.04. Non la utilizzavo dal 12.04. Prima per configurarla utilizzavo driver aggiuntivi da ubuntu per installare in automatico il driver della periferica e poi con kaffeine guardavo la tv
<antonio_> dove la posso trovare ?
<glpiana> !release | antonio_
<ubot-it> antonio_: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<glpiana> antonio_, prendi 10.04 piuttosto
<Taravana> ora la musica è cambiata. utilizzando i driver aggiuntivi non trova nessun driver disponibile e kaffein non rileva il dispositivo. Come posso fare per configurarla sul 14.04. Su ubuntu 12.04 andava da Dio
<Taravana> ora sono nuovamente fuorisede e vorre utilizzarla
<glpiana> Taravana, è usb?
<Taravana> glpiana, si usb
<jester-> Taravana: centra una sega aggiuntivi con la scheda tv
<glpiana> Taravana, se è collegata scrivi: lsusb    in un terminale
<jester-> Taravana: che scheda è
<glpiana> !paste | Taravana
<ubot-it> Taravana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Taravana> piano piano con la 12.04 proprio in questo canale anni fa avevo configurato la penna con gli aggiuntivi.
<jester-> non penso proprio
<Taravana> Comunque la marca è lifeview TV Walker Swift SE
<antonio_> la distro 10.10 non posso scaricarla??
<Taravana> con lsusb Bus 002 Device 006: ID 10fd:0513 Anubis Electronics, Ltd
<glpiana> antonio_, non da server ufficiali
<jester-> [10:54:33] <glpiana> !paste | Taravana
<jester-> [10:54:34] <ubot-it> Taravana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo
<jester-> [10:53:03] <glpiana> !release | antonio_
<jester-> [10:53:04] <ubot-it> antonio_: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<antonio_> non trovo la 10.10 e poi perche solo le "server"?
<jester-> Taravana: prova a installare linux-frimware-nonfree
<jester-> antonio_: sei cecato?
<Taravana> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8096256/
<glpiana> antonio_, cosa non hai capito ancora riguardo alla 10.10?
<glpiana> antonio_, metti la 10.04 piuttosto che ha ancora qualche giorno di vita
<jester-> o winzoz 98
<glpiana> Taravana, fai quel che dice jester- poi stacca e attacca la scheda e scrivi in un terminale: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | Taravana
<ubot-it> Taravana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Taravana> comunque davvero jester- co la versione 12.04 avviando driver aggiuntivi mi trovava scheda video modem 56k e la pennetta dvb attivavo quest'ultima e poi bastava fare la scansione dei canali con caffeine
<antonio_> io pensavo che si potesse lo stesso scaricare anche s e non più supportata!
<jester-> antonio_: certo che si pou
<Taravana> glpiana, ok grazie
<antonio_> jester mi dai il link per il dowload  della 10.10 ?
<antonio_> io ho solo trovato la 10.04 server|
<jester-> antonio_: due volte te l'ha dato il bot
<jester-> [10:53:03] <glpiana> !release | antonio_
<jester-> [10:53:04] <ubot-it> antonio_: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<jester-> antonio_: questa è la terza
<glpiana> antonio_, per la 10.10 (e la metti a tuo rischio e pericolo e non troverai supporto qui) vai a questo link http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/maverick/
<jester-> pensi che non abbiamo niente di meglio da fare?
<antonio_> lo so ma non trovo la 10.10 mi date il link diretto alla 10.10?
<glpiana> antonio_, e ora basta per cortesia. 10.10 non è argomento di questo canale
<antonio_> grazie di tutto
<Taravana> glpiana, jester- scusate ma non riesco ad uploadare sul paste di ubuntu
<glpiana> Taravana, cercane un altro se quello non va
<Taravana> glpiana, quale?
<Taravana> non ne conosco
<glpiana> ma google non lo usa più nessuno al giorno d'oggi?
<glpiana> http://pastebin.com/
<jester-> Taravana: sudo apt-get install linux-frimware-nonfree
<Taravana> jester-, ho installato i firmware non free
<jester-> antonio_: la 10.04 ancoda aggornabile per una quindicina di giorni non ti garba?
<Taravana> sto cercando di uploadare il risultato di dmesg | tail
<jester-> !paste | Taravana
<ubot-it> Taravana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Taravana> jester-, non funge neppure il tuo glpiana
<Taravana> come ve lo passo sto terminale ora?
<jester-> Taravana: come non funge, segui le istruzioni
<pac> buongiorno
<Taravana> incollo sul past di ubuntu ma dopo aver cliccato su paste! non fa ninete
<pac> ho installato lubuntu su notebook datato e riscontro problemi sia con il bluethoot che con il wifi vengono riconosciuti ma non si conettono, Consigli?
<jester-> Taravana: lo hai messo un nome?
<Taravana> certo
<jester-> Taravana: e poi cliccato paste?
<jester-> Taravana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8096312/
<glpiana> pac, scheda wifi?
<Taravana> jester-, carica carica ma non mi da il paste con il mio testo
<Taravana> sarà la mia rete? oppure ci sono problemi con il server?
<pac> glpiana: con lspci?
<jester-> Taravana: fa in un nanosecondo che minghia di banda hai
<glpiana> pac, se è interna sì
<Taravana> 7mb alice
<pac> glpiana: ok faccio subito
<Taravana> jester-, mi disconnetto e passo col cavo
<jester-> Taravana: funza a palla
<Bus> ciao
<Bus> scusate
<Bus> ho bisogno di supporto tecnico
<Bus> ho win 7 e ubuntu su pc
<Taravana> è sempre andata bene vi ho pastato lsusb prima boh arrivo
<Bus> ho cancellato ubuntu perché devo vendere il pc
<Bus> e riprostinato windows
<Bus> ora mi da grub rescue
<glpiana> !enter | Bus
<ubot-it> Bus: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Bus> e non parte
<Bus> ops
<glpiana> !mbr | Bus
<ubot-it> Bus: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<pac> glpiana:  Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<jester-> Taravana: e 4 installa linux-firmware-nonfree stacca e riattacca la usb
<glpiana> !broadcom | pac
<ubot-it> pac: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<Bus> ma non voglio reinstallare ubuntu
<glpiana> -.-
<Bus> voglio venderlo con solo win 7 sopra
<jester-> !mbr | Bus
<ubot-it> Bus: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<jester-> bus logico che devi fare da clive
<glpiana> Bus, se tu avessi aperto e letto quella guida non saresti ancora qui a scrivere cose senza senso
<pac> glpiana: seguo la guida allora grazie
<Bus> scusate ma sono un po scarso, non incazzatevi. La guida dice che devo reinstallare ubuntu, cosa che non voglio fare
<glpiana> Bus, mi sa che devi leggere meglio quello che c'è scritto
<Bus> glpiana mi spieghi bene per favore?
<taravana_> eccome
<glpiana> Bus, dove hai letto che devi installare ubuntu?
<taravana_> jester-: glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/8096337/
<Bus> Scaricare la versione di ms-sys adatta alla propria architettura:  32 bit 64 bit e procedere all'installazione del pacchetto.
<glpiana> taravana_, dall'output sembra funzionante. hai già riprovato con kaffeine?
<jester-> taravana_: il firmware
<glpiana> Bus, e lì c'è scritto di installare il pacchetto ms-sys. ti ho chiesto dove hai letto che devi installare ubuntu
<taravana_> glpiana: dopo aver installato i non-free non ancora
<glpiana> taravana_, prova
<Bus> ci proverò...altri metodi senza passare da ubuntu?
<glpiana> Bus, cd di installazione di windows. su google puoi torvare le istruzioni su cosa fare. ma passando da livecd è la cosa più veloce mi sa
<jester-> Bus: e dove leggi che si deve passare ad ubuntu
<Bus> non ho cd di installazione
<taravana_> jester-: ora vede il dispositivo kaffeine
<taravana_> provo a fare una scansione
<Bus> jester, devo passare da live cd e usare installazione di pacchetti
<glpiana> Bus, a quest'ora avevi già finito
<jester-> taravana_: alleluia dopo un'ora che ti diceva installa il fir
<jester-> Bus: devi andara da live e seguire passo passo pa guida
<jester-> e installatore pacchetti non serve, o leggi cose sulla guida a noi poveri mortali nascoste?
<Bus> Scaricare la versione di ms-sys adatta alla propria architettura:  32 bit 64 bit e procedere all'installazione del pacchetto
<Bus> così c'è scritto
<glpiana> Bus, scarichi e ci clicchi sopra. così lo installi
<jester-> Bus: eh quindi lo scarichi e fai doppio click su di esso
<jester-> poi segui per il resto
<jester-> Bus: il device è sda nè non sda1 2 3 o4 o rendi il pc inavviabile
<taravana_> jester-: la scansione funge vediamo se trova qualche canale
<taravana_> jester-: se va a buon fine avete configurato due tv tuner e non una. Perché anche mio fratello sta facendo la stessa cosa in altra parte del mondo :)
<taravana_> we vi ringrazio i canali ci stanno. Come sempre i migliori alla prossima. Grandiiiiiiiiii
<Aleks_> Ciao a tutti ragazzi, mi presento, sono un nabbo di ubuntu che da poco è migrato a questo OS, ho subito avuto un problema con l'audio del mio pc e con flash, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=43&p=4635358#p4635358 questo illink del forum, spiega dettagliatamente quanto mi succede
<Aleks_> c'è qualcuno on?
<Aleks_> T_T
<glpiana> !pazienza | Aleks_
<ubot-it> Aleks_: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<cybernova> Aleks_, da terminale, cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2
<Aleks_> lo so glpiana, lo so
<Aleks_> provo cybernova :)
<cybernova> !paste | Aleks_
<ubot-it> Aleks_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Aleks_> http://pastebin.com/ZbHrPCzk
<glpiana> Aleks_, sempre nel terminale: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav
<glpiana> Aleks_, produce suono?
<Aleks_> no
<Aleks_> nn sento nnt
<glpiana> Aleks_, scrivi nel terminale: alsamixer        poi prendi una schermata
<cybernova> Aleks_, sempre da terminale ora, dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<glpiana> !image | Aleks_
<ubot-it> Aleks_: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cybernova> Aleks_, sempre su pastebin il risultato
<Aleks_> prima quale devo fare?
<cybernova> Aleks_, quello che vuoi
<Aleks_> http://i62.tinypic.com/6ht3qr.png      alsamixer
<davide> skype x 64bit dove trovo con ubuntu 14.04
<Aleks_> http://pastebin.com/KykB6P48      dpkg -l | egrep
<cybernova> Aleks_, attaccando le cuffie senti qualcosa quando digiti il comando:  aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav ?
<glpiana> davide, dal sito di skype, versione per 12.04 multiarch
<cybernova> Aleks_, non hai digitato correttamente il comando che ti ho dato
<davide> faato mi dice sbaglato arichettura
<cybernova> Aleks_, dai copia ed incolla: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<glpiana> davide, allora scarica quella per 32 bit
<davide> arch..i386 non mi da x 64bit
<riz_> ciao a tutti, ho un problema, vorrei aggiornare il sistema ma non mi riconosce piu la password!!
<Aleks_> @cybernova - no, nn funziona ne cn le cuffie ne senza
<davide> lo fatto ma quando lancio software cente mi dice sbagliatio architettura
<glpiana> davide, allora ripeto: scarica la versione 12.04 multiarch. poi apri un terminale e ti rechi nella directory in cui l'hai scaricata e scrivi: sudo dpkg -i skype...etc..etc
<glpiana> davide, ti darà errore ma te ne freghi. quando termina scrivi: sudo apt-get -f install
<glpiana> riz_, scrivila correttamente
<riz_> l'ho scritta correttamente ma non funziona
<Aleks_> cybernova -> http://i59.tinypic.com/x4ray0.png il comando chemi hai dato
<cybernova> Aleks_, flash non è installato,
<Aleks_> lo so, lho disinstallato perchè i problemi sono iniziati quando lho installato la prima volta
<davide> non funzia
<davide> pkg: error processing archive skype-ubuntu-precise_4.3.0.37-1_i386.deb (--install):
<davide>  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<davide> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Aleks_> lo reinstallo? ho ia provato, tutto era come prima
<Aleks_> dove dici che è meglio da terminale o sa software center?
<glpiana> riz_, quando avvii il pc hai il login automatico?
<riz_> glpiana si
<glpiana> riz_, premi ctrl+alt+f1 e passa in console. fai login testuale. per tornare alla grafica premi alt+f7
<cybernova> Aleks_, lo facciamo da terminale: dai sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<Aleks_> cybernova installo nuovamente flash?
<glpiana> davide, e il comando successivo?
<riz_> glpiana fatto e ora? non mi ha chiesto password
<davide> ecoo
<davide> sudo apt-get -f install
<davide> Reading package lists... Done
<davide> Building dependency tree
<davide> Reading state information... Done
<davide> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 409 not upgraded
<glpiana> riz_, sei andato in console, c'era scritto "login:" ?
<riz_> si ho inserito il nome utente ed è entrato
<Aleks_> http://pastebin.com/L09dwFSW - fatto, ma mi da alcun i errori alla fine, è normale?
<Aleks_> !davide | pastebin
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'davide'
<Aleks_> !pastebin | davide
<ubot-it> davide: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> riz_, in un terminale scrivi: sudo ifconfig           alla richiesta della password premi iinvio senza scrivere nulla
<riz_> glpiana mi dice riprovare+
<glpiana> riz_, non so che hai combinato. puoi darci qualche delucidazione?
<cybernova> Aleks_, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<cybernova> !paste | Aleks_
<ubot-it> Aleks_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<riz_> glpiana non ho toccato niente, ieri funzionava oggi ho riacceso e non riesco piu a inserire la password
<glpiana> riz_, ne dubito. comuqnue. all'avvio del pc vedi il menu di grub?
<riz_> glpiana, no, ho installato solo ubuntu non ho grab
<riz_> comunque nel sistema operativo entra, ma non riconosce la mia password
<riz_> *grub
<glpiana> riz_, grub c'è per forza. no lo visualizzi. avvia il pc e tieni premuto shift fino a che non appare il menu di grub. scegli quindi la seconda voce e poi la prima con scritto "recovery"
<Aleks_> http://pastebin.com/RAwYFDyn
<Aleks_> cyber nova
<glpiana> riz_, da lì ti appare un menu, cerca la voce relativa a dpkg e avviala. poi riavvia quando termina
<riz_> ok a fra poco
<Aleks_> ragazzi sento l'audio di nuovo, forse ho capito il problema, provo youtube
<Aleks_> @cybernova - ho risolto, grazie di tutto :) il problema era che era impostato come dive di outup l'hdmi e non le casse
<glpiana> lol
<Aleks_> funziona tutto, praticamente impostato su hdmi tutto era buggato e velocizzato
<cybernova> Aleks_, ma funzia anche youtube senza flash?
<Aleks_> si
<Aleks_> o meglio
<Aleks_> ho minitube
<Aleks_> adesso
<Aleks_> scusami, nn l avevamo installato flash con sudo..?
<cybernova> Aleks_, eh no
<Aleks_> funziona anche youtube o.o
<antonio_> ciao ho installato ubuntu 10.10 ma non riesco a collegarmi ad internet wireless ed è tutto in inglese!
<antonio_> mi date una mano?
<glpiana> Aleks_, se non hai flash sta andando in html5
<jester-> antonio_: ti era stato detto che la 10.10 è scaduta
<glpiana> antonio_, no, come ti ho detto prima la 10.10 non è più supportata
<jester-> antonio_: non piu aggiornabile non piu possibile installare da repo
<Aleks_> lo installo flash?
<antonio_> datemi una mano solo a collegarmi ad internet per avere italiano
<glpiana> antonio_, attacca un cavo e poi abilita gli old repositories
<jester-> antonio_: naturalmente rigorosamente in wifi?
<Aleks_> cybernova, il comando sudo con l'errore a che serviva allora? perchè sul gestore di pacchetti mi spunta l'installer di flash, ma sul softw center nn spunta installato ç___ç
<glpiana> antonio_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<riz_> glpiana ho fatto tutto quello che hai detto, non è cambiato nulla
<riz_> non c'è un modo per scoprire la password?
<totem_> lol
<glpiana> ahahahahahhaha
<cybernova> Aleks_, dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<cybernova> Aleks_, se non da output significa che non è installato flash
<glpiana> riz_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<Aleks_> esatto, lo installo
<glpiana> Aleks_, apsetta un secondo
<riz_> ok ci provo glpiana
<glpiana> Aleks_, se col tasto destro del mouse clicchi sul video di youtube, sul menu che esce cosa leggi?
<Aleks_> che è html 5 lol
<Aleks_> installato flash e funziona correttamente :)
<antonio_> non riesco a collegare il wifi!
<glpiana> antonio_, attacca il cavo
<Aleks_> grazie ragazzi VVB lol :)
<antonio_> cosa sono gli "old repositories"?
<jester-> antonio_: old in inglese cosa significa?
<glpiana> antonio_, leggi la guida che ti ho indicato. c'è scritto tutto quello che serve sapere
<totem_> roba vecchia
<jester-> glpiana: mi sa che è della serie
<jester-> !troll
<ubot-it> Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<totem_> :)
<jester-> col tempo perturbato la situazione peggiora
<glpiana> jester-, non trovano sfogo all'aperto?
<Aleks_> un altra cosa, Stallman è venuto nella mia facoltà qualche mese fa, mi ha messo in testa lui la cosa di "sfanculare" windows, ma ho provato trisquel che è totalmente free, non open, e nn funzionava nulla, ora ubuntu funge bene, ma mi chiedo, GCC che è il compilatore di Stallman, io lho installato da terminale, ma poi di fatto per utilizzarlo dv scaricare un IDE che sfrutta il GCC in background o cosa? perchè io ho geany e, abit
<Aleks_> differenza, ok, ma nn posso fare le parentesi graffe ç____ç
<jester-> glpiana: eh ma pare influisca sulla psiche di creti scrausi
<jester-> certi*
<glpiana> !chat|  Aleks_
<ubot-it> Aleks_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Aleks_> non è off, ho fatto una premessa scusa
<glpiana> !chat|  Aleks_ ripeto
<ubot-it> Aleks_ ripeto: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Aleks_> ok, esco, grazie ancora ragazzi :)
<kimal73x2> ciao jester-  sono su ubuntu 14.04 e vorrei installare gnome classic
<kimal73x2> mi dai la riga di comando?
<jester-> kimal73x2: era gnome-fallback ma mi pare gli abbiano cambiato nome
<glpiana> gnome-session-flashback
<jester-> kimal73x2: gnome-session-fallback
<jester-> lol
<kimal73x2> graszie!
<kimal73x2> glpiana, dovrei fare due collegamenti sul desktop ma non trovo i programmi. mi diresti dove sono?
<glpiana> kimal73x2, in /usr/bin di solito
<kimal73x2> vedo
<kimal73x2> si però non trovo le icone giuste
<kimal73x2> mi appaiono come file di testo
<glpiana> kimal73x2, crea il collegamento e poi cambiane l'icona (che trovi in /usr/share/icons credo, o da quelle parti)
<glpiana> kimal73x2, in /usr/bin ci sono gli eseguibili, che non hanno l'icona del programma
<kimal73x2> a perfetto
<kimal73x2> però su gnome classic ho il desktop pulito
<kimal73x2> praticamente non mi mostra le icone
<kimal73x2> in realtà c'erano già
<kimal73x2> questo è il punto
<kimal73x2> c'erano su unity
<kimal73x2> ma non ci sono ora su gnome
<glpiana> kimal73x2, apri un terminale e scrivi: ls Scrivania
<kimal73x2> fatto
<kimal73x2> poi?
<glpiana> kimal73x2, vedi elencati i programmi che ti appaiono sul desktop in unity?
<kimal73x2> sì
<kimal73x2> ci sono tutti
<glpiana> kimal73x2, allora tasto destro sul desktop, ti propone di creare un file per esempio?
<kimal73x2> no
<kimal73x2> posso andare solo alle impostazioni
<kimal73x2> oppure cambiare sfondo
<kimal73x2> ma non posso fare altro
<kimal73x2> deve esserci un blocco sul desktop
<glpiana> kimal73x2, allora da qualche parte andrà attivato l'uso del desktop
<kimal73x2> tipo "nascondi icone"
<kimal73x2> e appunto
<kimal73x2> non so da dove
<glpiana> nemmeno io. ora indago
<dadexix86> Gnome tweak tool
<dadexix86> devi impostare che nautilus gestisca il desktop
<kimal73x2> da quale voce?
<dadexix86> nel nuovo concept Gnome il desktop è solo un luogo su cui appoggiare le finestre, mentre ai file (compresi i lanciatori) dovresti accedere da nautilus
<kimal73x2> applicazioni?
<dadexix86> Era sotto File Manager (è parecchio che sono passato a KDE, non ricordo di preciso)
<dadexix86> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/configure-gnome-3-desktop-gnome-tweak-tool/
<kimal73x2> dadexix86, il caldo non mi aiuta in questa ricerca
<kimal73x2> sto grondando
<kimal73x2> installo flashback
<kimal73x2> e poi ci guardo da casa con l'aria condizionata
<Guest21950> Salve qualcuno sa' dirmi perche non riesco a installare delle librerie con questo comando? sudo apt-get install ia32-libs mi dice che Il pacchetto "ia32-libs" non ha candidati da installare
<dadexix86> Perché quel pacchetto non esiste più.
<dadexix86> Per installare software a 32 bit su sistemi a 64 bit ora devi aggiungere l'architettura a dpkg
<Guest21950> e come si fa'? :)
<dadexix86> dpkg --add-architecture i386
<dadexix86> https://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch/HOWTO
<Guest21950> ok provo e vediamo se va'
<dadexix86> poi devi installare la versione a 32 bit del pacchetto in questione.
<Guest21950> dpkg --add-architecture i386 se lo lancio sul terminale nn fa' nulla
<dadexix86> non deve dare output
<dadexix86> e forse devi usarlo con sudo (ma non ne sono certo, preferisco non mischiare le architetture)
<dadexix86> aggiorna le definizioni dei pacchetti con sudo apt-get update e poi prova ad installare di nuovo la versione a 32bit del programma che ti interessa
<Guest21950> provato ma non va', ho sentito parlare di multiarch farebbe al caso mio?
<Guest21950> domanda idiota, passando a una distro 3
<Guest21950> *32 bit non avrei questo problema giusto?
<glpiana> in teoria multiarch dovrebbe già essere attivo
<glpiana> Guest21950, che cosa devi installare?
<Guest21950> sono 2 vieogiochi
<glpiana> Guest21950, per linux?
<dadexix86> esatto, non avresti quel problema. glpiana che io sappia non è attivo di default, bisogna attivarlo con dpkg --add-architecture
<Guest21950> ho chiesto sul forum dei giochi in questione e mi hanno linkato i comandi di prima sudo apt-get install ia32-libs , no sono per win
<Guest21950> ho gia' installato wine
<glpiana> dadexix86, io non l'ho attivato, o almeno non ricordo di averlo fatto, ma si sbriga lui le menate per i386 senza problemi
<glpiana> Guest21950, se hai messo wine e i giochi sono per windows prova a installarli punto, senza fare altro
<Guest21950> e l'ho fatto, non partono
<Guest21950> ho linkato l'errore e mi hanno detto quello che ho scritto prima
<glpiana> Guest21950, postaci il link del forum
<Guest21950> http://forum.wowreach.com/topic/7432-wow-error-on-ubuntu-1404/page__p__65286#entry65286
<Guest21950> credo bisogni registrarsi per vederle di discussioni, se vuoi ti linko la risposta
<glpiana> Guest21950, sì, infatti. ma per wow c'è il wiki. datato ma dicono sia ancora valido
<dadexix86> glpiana su pc di amici io ho dovuto attivarlo per installare skype, teamviewer, ecc... Guest21950 sei sicuro di aver scaricato la versione per 32bit e non la Multiarch (che in genere si porta dietro la dipendenza dalle ia32-libs)?
<glpiana> Guest21950, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Cestino/WorldOfWarcraft?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=world+of+worcraft&titlesearch=Titoli
<glpiana> dadexix86, ok
<Guest21950> ho gia' fatto tutto di quella guida
<Guest21950> e sul forum mi hanno risposto come ho scritto prima
<Guest21950> di mettere le librerie e 32 bit
<Guest21950> e praticamente mi da' questo il terminale
<Guest21950> Il pacchetto ia32-libs non ha versioni disponibili, ma è nominato da un altro pacchetto. Questo potrebbe indicare che il pacchetto è mancante, obsoleto oppure è disponibile solo all'interno di un'altra sorgente Tuttavia questi pacchetti lo sostituiscono:   lib32z1 lib32ncurses5 lib32bz2-1.0
<dadexix86> Guest21950 quella guida è per sistemi a 32bit. Devi installare wine a 32bit
<dadexix86> altrimenti userai wine a 64bit
<dadexix86> e non potrai ovviamente lanciarci dentro cose a 32bit
<Guest21950> spe ti dico quale ho messo di wine
<dadexix86> hai il 64bit se sei su un sistema a 64bit
<Guest21950> allora si
<Guest21950> posso installarlo lo stesso il 32?
<dadexix86> sul sito di wine c'è scritto come compilare wine per il supporto al 32 bit http://wiki.winehq.org/BuildingBiarchWineOnUbuntu
<dadexix86> installare ia32-libs non sarebbe stato comunque sufficiente in questo caso, non trattandosi di un programma che si appoggia alle librerie di Ubuntu ma al sistema Wine
<Guest21950> ok provo la guida e vediamo xD
<Guest21950> a disinstallo il wine che ho gia' messo?
<dadexix86> aspetta
<dadexix86> ho trovato questo http://askubuntu.com/a/139254/29595
<dadexix86> forse la guida sul sito di wine non è così adatta come sembra
<dadexix86> potresti già avere il 32bit installato, solo devi usarlo
<dadexix86> la cosa è confermata anche qui http://askubuntu.com/a/74716/29595
<Guest21950> ok controllo u.u
<Guest21950> mi sa' che installo una distro a 32 bit e faccio prima xD
<dadexix86> non sei riuscito ad abilitare il 32 su Wine?
<glpiana> Guest21950, per giocare? non fai prima ad avviare su windows?
<dadexix86> ma tra l'altro perché non usi POL?
<dadexix86> concordo con glpiana, faresti molto prima ad usare direttamente Windows
<Guest21950> e no perche sto sistemando dei computer per il locale, e con win dovrei andare incontro a un sacco di problemi con le licenze... loso' e' brutto da dire ma non posso permettermi 12 licenze di win a pagamento
<Guest21950> pol cosa sarebbe?
<glpiana> play on linux, ma qui andiamo off topic, imho
<Guest21950> cmq installato sempre ubuntu a 32 riesco a risolvere? perche mi sa' che facico prima
<Guest21950> tanto i pc serviranno solo per 2 giochi e internet
<glpiana> Guest21950, hai scritto export WINEARCH=win32 in un terminale?
<Guest21950> provo ora
<glpiana> Guest21950, dopo aver rimosso o rinominato .wine?
<glpiana> Guest21950, come provi ora?
<glpiana> Guest21950, ti aveva linkato il consiglio dadexix86
<Guest21950> si si
<Guest21950> quello si
<Guest21950> e mi so' incastrato
<Guest21950> ho seguito i link
<dadexix86> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayOnLinux http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/PlayOnLinux
<glpiana> Guest21950, quindi avevi rimosso .wine e poi dato quel comando. e poi hai provato ad avvira wow da quello stesso terminale?
<Guest21950> allora io stavo seguendo questa procedura qua
<dadexix86> per usare software proprietari su computer con meno di 4GB di RAM io personalmente consiglio il 32bit, ti troverai con molti meno problemi di installazione/configurazione
<Guest21950> http://wiki.winehq.org/BuildingBiarchWineOnUbuntu
<dadexix86> Guest21950 non hai letto quello che ti ho scritto dopo? non seguire quella guida, usa le risposte date su Ask
<glpiana> Guest21950, no, fermati, dadexix86 ti aveva trovato una soluzione molto più liscia (se funzionante)
<Guest21950> http://askubuntu.com/questions/136714/how-to-force-wine-into-acting-like-32-bit-windows-on-64-bit-ubuntu/139254#139254 questa?
<glpiana> sì
<Guest21950> e no stavo aspettando che finisse di sbrigare i comandi di prima
<glpiana> Guest21950, sono due cose differenti e se wine è già compilato per 32 non ha senso che tu faccia tutta quella menata
<glpiana> Guest21950, per cui io ti direi di lasciare perdere quello che sta facendo ora e di concentrarti su quest'altra, più semplice soluzione
<glpiana> che poi magari non funziona, ma se va è immediata
<Guest21950> ok ho fermato tutto
<glpiana> Guest21950, wine è ancora installato?
<Guest21950> si e' quello che avevo messo io inizialmente
<Guest21950> lo devo cancellare?
<glpiana> Guest21950, hai già programmi installati sotto wine?
<Guest21950> no nulla
<Guest21950> solo la cartella di wow ma ho la copia
<glpiana> Guest21950, dov'è sta cartella?
<Guest21950> e' sotto .wine/drive c /programfile x86/wow
<glpiana> Guest21950, scrivi in un nuovo terminale: mv .wine .wine_vecchio
<Guest21950> fatto
<glpiana> Guest21950, ora scrivi: export WINEARCH=win32
<Guest21950> fatto
<glpiana> Guest21950, ora scrivi: cd .wine_vecchio
<Guest21950> fatto
<glpiana> Guest21950, poi: cd drive_c
<Guest21950> fatto
<glpiana> Guest21950, poi cd "Program Files (x86)"
<Guest21950> fatto!
<glpiana> Guest21950, dai: ls
<glpiana> Guest21950, dimmi se la directry con wow si chiama: wow o Wow o WoW o altro
<Guest21950> mi dice: common file world of warcraft
<dadexix86> Guest21950 non interpretare, fai copia e incolla esattamente dell'output per favore :)
<Guest21950> ubuntu:~/.wine_vecchio/drive_c/Program Files (x86)$ ls Common Files  Internet Explorer  World of Warcraft
<glpiana> Guest21950, cd "World of Warcraft"
<Guest21950> ok
<glpiana> Guest21950, scrivi: ls WoW.exe
<Guest21950> ls: impossibile accedere a WoW.exe: File o directory non esistente
<glpiana> Guest21950, scrivi: ls    e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Guest21950
<ubot-it> Guest21950: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest21950> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8097932/
<glpiana> Guest21950, oki, proviamo se va: wine Wow.exe
<Guest21950> mi da' sempre lo stesso errore
<Guest21950> si blocca
<dadexix86> si blocca con quale errore
<dadexix86> ?
<Guest21950> e' un errore di wow
<dadexix86> e che errore è?
<Guest21950> quello che mi hanno detto dovuto a ste librerie di prima
<dadexix86> bah allora ti consiglio di installare il tutto a 32 bit
<dadexix86> e reinstallare anche ovviamente WoW
<Guest21950> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8097980/
<Guest21950> che poi sarebbe questo
<Guest21950> se vuoi ti posto pure la risposta del tizio sul forum (quello che mi consiglia le librerie)
<dadexix86> vai, posta su pastebin
<Guest21950> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8097998/
<Guest21950> per installare a 32 basta che scarico l'iso e poi la installo sopra a questa formattando?
<dadexix86> Sì, esatto
<Guest21950> ok inizio a scaricare e riprovo, per ora grazie a tutti e se passate per roma tra una mesata vi offro na secchiata di birra xD
<dadexix86> poi reinstalli WoW (magari con Play On Linux, che è più facile che con wine)
<Guest21950> ok grazie ancora dade e glp !
<Guest21950> torno appena finisce di installare la 32
<speranza> krabador ciao
<Guest21950> buon pomeriggio !
<dadexix86> Guest21950 prego, alla prossima! Buon pomreiggio anche a te!
<speranza> c'è qualcuno che puo' aiutarmi
<davide> dimmi
<enzotib> !chi | davide
<ubot-it> davide: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<pac> sto seguendo questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom  e sono bloccato qui firmware-b43-lpphy-installer. Consigli?
<Aleks_> Ciao
<jester-> pac: non esiste quel pacco
<pac> jester-: come non esiste ma è sulla guida!
<jester-> pac: firmware-b43-installer
<pac> jester-: quindi come procedo con un sudo apt-get install?
<jester-> sarà anche sulla guida ma non esiste
<jester-> pac: che brodcom hai
<pac> jester-: 4312
<Aleks_> Ragazzi ho un grossissimo problema, ubuntu mi è partito dandomi erroe di scheda grafica bassa, comunque ho trovato online persone con lo stesso problema che riuscivano a sistemare, però ho un problema non ricordo esattamente come scrivere il login, perchè ricordo che era "A L E K S" maiuscolo e tra <>, ma nn ricordo precisamente, cè un altro account al quale posso accedere?
<Aleks_> A
<jester-> pac: secondo me è meglio bcmwl-kernel-source  + linux-firmware-nonfree
<pac> jester-: quindi da terminale vado con quale comando?
<jester-> Aleks_: prova a dare pass maiusc e se non funza minuc
<Aleks_> Non è la pass, è il login che nn ricordo, la pass la ricordo sicuro
<jester-> pac: ancora non hai imparato? sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source linux-firmware-nonfree
<pac> jester-: volevo dirlo ma non osavo :-)
<jester-> Aleks_: allora cosa non ricordi
<Aleks_> Il login
<jester-> mpm fare il timido
<jester-> Aleks_: al login servon nome user e relativa pass
<Aleks_> E nn sn alla schermata principale, sto accedendo da cntr alt F1 e non ricordo il nome user, inoltre il mio è l unico account sul pc, sono rimasto fuori?
<pac> jester-: do pop riavvio vero?
<jester-> Aleks_: e user ? nome dell'user se non lo ricordi dai ls /home
<pac> jester-: ma secondo te in questo modo funzionerà anche il bluetooth o sono due cose separate?
<jester-> pac: si se poi per caso non connettemanco la eth rimuovi il bcmwl-kernel-source
<pac> jester-: ok con sudo apt-get purge?
<jester-> pac: il blututto centra una sega con la wifi , dai rfkill list e fa vedere nel paste
<pac> jester-: ok
<jester-> pac: o dpkg --purge
<Aleks_> Non ci siamo capiti, ho avuto un errore di scheda grafica, non mi parte il sistema, ma se premo cntr+alt+F1 mi parte una videata nera dove devo inserire di e pass del mio account, ecco, la password la so, ma nn ricordo il id, infatti continua a darmi errore di id sbagliato
<pac> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8098693/
<jester-> Aleks_: non capisci o non vuoi capire, ctrl-alt-F2 sei in tty
<dadexix86> Aleks_: l'id è tutto maiuscolo ed è il nome della home dell'utente principale. puoi recuperarlo entrando in modalità recovery e dando il comando ls /home
<jester-> Aleks_: e leggi  ubuntu login o no
<Aleks_> Jester, capisci che ci sono già? Ma nn ricordo il login, so la pass
<jester-> madu
<dadexix86> Aleks_: segui quanto ti ho detto
<jester-> Aleks_: il login è il nome user
<dadexix86> jester-: non si ricorda il nome user :)
<Aleks_> Vedo di capire come si entra in recovery
<jester-> eccazzo [17:11:37] <jester-> Aleks_: e user ? nome dell'user se non lo ricordi dai ls /home
<jester-> un quarto d'ora fa
<jester-> li vedi la cartella che ha il nome user
<Aleks_> Ma le home di lo di dare? Al posto del login?
<dadexix86> Aleks_: recovery mode https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<jester-> Aleks_: riavvia in modalita ripristino
<jester-> abilti la rete, vai in root
<jester-> ls /home
<jester-> exit
<jester-> il nome lo hai visto, start normale
<pac> jester-: grazie wifi a posto
<pac> jester-: quindi il blutooth richide altri interventi?
<jester-> pac: fa verdere rfkill list
<pac> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8098752/
<jester-> paa bloccato non è, prova a installare blueman e vedere se si sveglia
<pac> jester-: da terminale sudo apt-get install blueman
<jester-> pac: esatto
<pac> jester-: blueman è già alla versione più recente
<jester-> pac: allora non gli piace il tuo blututto
<jester-> ma non è una gran perdita
<pac> jester-: ho una chiavetta bluetoot posso usarre quella?
<jester-> pac prova, ma disattiva l'integrato
<pac> jester-: come si fa?
<jester-> prova ad attacarla
<jester-> vedi come butta
<pac> jester-: spengo la luce blu?
<Aleks_> L errore continua, quindi ricomincio daccapo:
<jester-> Aleks_: errore de che
<Aleks_> Ubuntu funzionava correttamente finoa quando, adesso, non parte più e mi da come messaggio di errore "the system si running in low-graphics mode", what??
<pac> jester-: chiavetta inserita la luce blu è accesa ma anche quella integrata?
<jester-> Aleks_: nulla si sminchia da solo, cosa hai installato  prima del problema
<jester-> pac: la vede nell'icona?
<pac> jester-: icona sulla barra intendi?
<jester-> yess
<Aleks_> Un giochino, 0a.d si chiama, ma ho giocato tranquillamente, poi ho voluto riavviare il pc e paf, cosa di fare?
<pac> jester-: c'è il simbolo ma c'era anche prima
<jester-> Aleks_: di solito succede installando un driver video
<jester-> pac: aggiungi dispositivo è attivo?
<Aleks_> Nn ho fatto nulla, come posso risolvere il problema?
<jester-> Aleks_: che gioco è, da repo?
<pac> jester-: si ma anche prima lo era
<jester-> pac: e non scanna?
<Aleks_> 0 A.D. Sono nabbo jester, l'ho installato da software center
<pac> jester-: si ma anche prima trovava il mouse però non si connetteva
<jester-> Aleks_: purgalo
<stefano> Aleks_, avevi già riavviato dopo l'installazione dei driver??
<jester-> ma non penso sia quello il problema
<pac> jester-: dici a me?
<jester-> dice che non ha paciccato coi drivers
<Aleks_> Si, i driver li ho installati due giorni fa o.o come purgo cosa?
<jester-> Aleks_: che driver hai installato? il catalyst per caso?
<stefano> Aleks_, sudo apt-get purge 0ad
<stefano> :)
<jester-> non è il gioco
<Aleks_> Non lo so jester, faccio il sudo
<jester-> è il driver che deve togliere
<Aleks_> E cm faccio? T__T
<jester-> Aleks_: chi di sudo ferisce di sudo perisce
<stefano> jester-, sante parole fratello XD
<jester-> Aleks_: se non dici quello che hai fatto anche avendo la palla di vetro non funza
<Aleks_> Jester nn ho fatto nulla, ho installato i driver giorni fa, tutto funzionava, poi installo sto gioco, siccome avevo orca acceso e mi urtava e nn sapevo con staccarlo ho riavviato il pc e paffffff
<Aleks_> Questo è quanto
<pac> jester-:  disattivato il blue interno e fatto la ricerca con il blue esterno mouse trovato ma non connesso esattamente come il blue interno
<Aleks_> Mi leggete?
<jester-> !ripristino | Aleks_
<ubot-it> Aleks_: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jester-> pac mi sa che non gli piace il tuo mouse, prova ad abbinare il cellofono
<pac> jester-: sto cercando il portatile con il blue interno ma non lotrova provo il contrario
<xubu> ciao. ho installato xubu con un vecchio disco formattato con gparted. problema gparted vuole i privilegi di amministratore e se li porta dietro: non posso copiare come utente normale. che posso fare? grazie
<pac> jester-: niente non si vedono ne con interno ed esterno
<xubu> nessuna indicazione?
<jester-> xubu: se lo lanci da icona ti chiede la pass
<jester-> se lo lanci da terminale devi usare sudo
<xubu> ciao jester-  mi apre il disco, ma non ci posso fare nuòòa
<xubu> *nulla
<jester-> xubu: da live?
<xubu> jester-, no da file manager
<jester-> xubu: che centra il file manager con gparted
<xubu> jester-, scusa espresso male. il disco è un secondo disco, il sistema è già installato
<pac> jester-: allora ho provato con tre dispositivi un mouse un cell e un auricolare vede il mouse e non lo connettte non cede il cell vede l'auricolare e lo connette
<jester-> xubu:  sudo gparted
<jester-> pac: è buggato
<xubu> jester-, e così ho fatto, me l'ha formattato, ma adesso non ci scrivo
<pac> jester-: quindi cambio mouse?
<jester-> mai andato bene in linux,
<jester-> pac: usa un mouse usb
<pac> jester-: non posso ho bisogno di passarlo agli alunni quando faccio lezione
<pac> jester-: e solo il blue sostiene certe distanze
<jester-> xubu: spiegati meglio, è un disco su cui devi metterci dati?
<jester-> pac: se non va cosa vuoi che ti dica
<xubu> jester-,  è un disco di recupero, vecchio con poco spazio, ma prima di buttarlo...
<pac> jester-: nulla solo se può essere utile cambiare mouse blue
<jester-> xubu: hai xubuntu?
<xubu> jester-, yess
<jester-> pac: bisogna provare
<jester-> xubu: ocme casso si chiama il file manager
<pac> jester-: ok allora provo grazie per il supporto, buona serata!
<jester-> pac: cosa insegni
<vinco> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<pac> jester-: musica
<jester-> pac: connessioni wifi?
<xubu> jester-, file manager è il browser per muoversi sulle cartelle
<jester-> a scuola?
<pac> jester-:quelle sono a posto grazie
<jester-> xubu: smousepad?
<pac> jester-: si certo a scuola connessioni wifi
<jester-> pac: che ti frega del blututto basta metter si la lan
<pac> jester-: urca fammi capire
<xubu> jester-, ho un desktop che roba è smousepad
<pac> jester-: serve un mouse wifi?
<jester-> pac: installi samba su tutti i pc e pure syste,-config-samba che userai per configurare la condivisione
<jester-> pac: no serve se devi passare roba agli alunii
<jester-> o preenderla
<jester-> pac: tutti pc linux?
<pac> jester-: non è questo che mi serve gli alunni devono intervenire sul mio portatile dal proprio posto e non hanno un pc
<jester-> e cosa usano
<pac> jester-: ma solo il mio mouse intervengono uno alla volta
<pac> jester-: lo so ma òle risorse sono quel che sono
<jester-> pac: cioè ?
<pac> jester-: il mio portatile è collegato al video proiettore l'esercio sulla lavagna l'alunno dal posto risponde con il mouse
<jester-> pac:  un mose piccirillo da portatile con penna micro usb costa poco e tira piu del blututto
<jester-> arriva a 20 metri
<pac> jester-: ok ossia un mouse wifi
<jester-> o tutti gli alunni hanno un mouse
<pac> jester-: non sono io che èasso il mio
<jester-> quindi dovrest abbinare 27 mouse
<pac> jester-: si sono io
<pac> jester-: no solo il mio
<jester-> pac: bè ti pii un usb nn a filo
<jester-> di quelli con la penna usb da inserire
<pac> jester-: ma come sono questi io conosco solo il blue e il wifi
<jester-> mo le fanno piiiccole
<jester-> ma che frega
<pac> jester-: forse ho capito non è ne l'uno ne l'altro ma è un formato proprietario
<jester-> gli dai in mano il mouse e fanno che sia usb o blututto che cambia
<pac> jester-: nulla infatti non sapevo di questa soluzione
<pac> jester-: farò così
<jester-> ti ocnviene
<pac> jester-: si ti ringrazio molto per il consiglio
<xubu> jester-, scusa dimmi che devo fare per scrivere su quel disco come utente e non come root
<jester-> xubu: nome del filemanager ?
<xubu> jester-, file manager usa thunar mi pare
<jester-> xubu: sudo thunar e vedi che scrive
<xubu> jester-, eccerto, ma ti ripeto, se voglio usarlo come utente normale non se po' fa'?
<jester-> xubu: serve fare un po casino
<xubu> jester-, vediamo se avvio con gparted e formatto da lì cambia qualcosa?
<jester-> questioni di permessi  sul punto di mount
<jester-> xubu: adesso in cosa è formattato
<xubu> jester-, ext4
<jester-> xubu: cambia nulla
<xubu> jester-, mica bello....
<jester-> bisogna creare un punto di mount , metterlo in fstab e poi cambiare i permessi
<jester-> xubu: ti viene l'ernia a usare sudo? installa e usa kksu che è piu figo
<xubu> jester-, capito cosa vuoi dire... va bene lo userò come rutto
<jester-> gksu
<xubu> jester-, ahahahah
<xubu> caro jester-,  passato il periodo dei fichi...
<jester-> gksu è elegante e puoi chiudere il terminale senza che si chiuda il manager
<xubu> jester-, va bene o mi rompo con il mount... grazie per le indicazioni
<xubu> ciao jester-
<jester-> ciao
<Guest29342> Lubuntu 14.04 impossibile installare il lettore smart card per tessera sanitaria :(
<Guest29342> Non riesco a installare il software al passo 2 http://www.regione.toscana.it/-/guida-all-uso-della-carta-numero-3
<enzotib> Guest29342, qual è di preciso il problema, cosa non riesci?
<Guest29342> non riesco 1) a decomprimere il file 2) non me lo fa installare in lib.
<Guest29342> quando lo scarico dal sito va nella cartella /home/mauro/Ricevuti e li mi blocco :(
<enzotib> Guest29342, ls -l ~/Scaricati, su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | Guest29342
<ubot-it> Guest29342: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest29342> ok
<enzotib> Guest29342, alrtimenti
<Paolocontra> Salve, ho un computer in dual boot con windows 7, dopo avere aggiornato a 14.04 direttamente da ubuntu 12.04, ora dopo avere aggiornato anche grub non parte più windows 7, in sostanza su gparted vedo che la partizione dati di windows 7 non è montata all'avvio, mentre quella del boot windows si,allego dettagli  sudo  fdisk-lWARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU P
<enzotib> Guest29342, fai semplicemente ls -l ~/Scaricati/smar_card*, e se è solo un rigo posta pure qui
<enzotib> Paolocontra, cosa sia montato o no in Ubuntu non c'entra niente col fatto che si avvi o no
<enzotib> avvii*
<enzotib> Paolocontra, hai provato a fare: sudo update-grub?
<Paolocontra> ubuntu si avvia windows no
<Paolocontra> si cert
<Paolocontra> paolo@paolo-HP-ENVY-dv7-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo update-grub  Generating grub configuration file ...  Trovata immagine linux: /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-34-generic  Trovata immagine initrd: /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-34-generic  Trovata immagine linux: /boot/vmlinuz-3.11.0-26-generic  Trovata immagine initrd: /boot/initrd.img-3.11.0-26-generic  Trovato Windows Boot Manager su /dev/sda2@/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi  Adding boot menu entry 
<enzotib> Paolocontra, sudo parted -l, su pastbein
<enzotib> !pastebin | Paolocontra
<ubot-it> Paolocontra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> !rootirc | ViCe95
<ubot-it> ViCe95: Non è tecnicamente un nostro problema, ma usare root per chattare su irc è una Idea Pessima. In effetti, fare qualsiasi cosa come root quando root non è necessario non è una buona pratica, specialmente con software che si connette a Internet.
<Paolocontra> come fare a postare in canale all'indirizzo della pagina con pastebin? grazie
<enzotib> Paolocontra, se hai creato la pagina con pastebin, l'indirizzo risultante lo prendi dalla barra degli indirizzi e lo metti direttamente qui
<Paolocontra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8099429/
<enzotib> Paolocontra, questo in realtà l'avevi già scritto, seppur formattato male, mi interessava di più l'output di sudo parted -l
<Paolocontra> ok
<Paolocontra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8099498/
<Guest29342> Paste from Guest29342 at Wed, 20 Aug 2014 18:05:35 +0100
<Guest29342> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8099502/
<enzotib> Guest29342, pastebin serve per mettere l'output dei comandi, non serve che scrivi il problema lì
<enzotib> Guest29342, ti avevo chiesto: ls -l ~/Scaricati/smar_card*
<enzotib> Guest29342, e se è una sola riga puoi anche evitare pastebin
<Guest29342> devo inserirlo da terminale?
<enzotib> Guest29342, sì
<enzotib> ma ora devo allontanarmi
<Guest29342> file o directory non esistente
<Paolocontra> enzotib ho postato quello che chiedevi
<Marcoarco> perche' quando uso il comando "su" dal terminale e immetto la pass mi dice autenticazione non riuscita?
<ViCe95> Marcoarco: che password metti? la tua o root?
<Marcoarco> l'unica che conosco.. la mia
<jester-> Marcoarco: perchè root non è abilitata in ubuntu
<jester-> Marcoarco: usa sudo -i
<jester-> -h
<jester-> -s
<Paolocontra> problemi duall boot dopo aggiornamento a 14.04, non parte windows 7 dopo aggiornamento grub con boot repair
<Marcoarco> ok capito grazie
<jester-> Paolocontra: compare nel menu?
<ViCe95> jester-: a me root è stato sempre abilitato,perchè?
<jester-> ViCe95: balle
<Paolocontra> compare solamente la partizione  con il boot, dev 2, ma non quella datti
<jester-> se usi debian si
<ViCe95> jester-: uso ubuntu e non ricordo di aver abilitato root
<jester-> Paolocontra: al boot dovresti avere il menu di scelta fra linux winz e altro se instalalto
<jester-> ViCe95: mai stata abilitata si serie root in ubuntu è cosa arcinota
<Paolocontra> si con grub ho possibilita di scelta, ma dice could not fin file,
<jester-> se  poi hai abilitato tu è altro paio d imaniche
<jester-> Paolocontra: mi sa che si è fottuto qualche file di avvio di winz
<ViCe95> jester-: io root lo uso solo da terminale, forse è disabilitato da gui
<jester-> gui de che
<Paolocontra> ma se disinstallo il grup riprisrino l'avvio di win e dopo rinstallo grub?
<Marcoarco> un'altra cosa dovrei avviare questo sudo apt-get install ia32-libs, quando lo invio mi dice: E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto ia32-libs
<jester-> ViCe95: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo
<jester-> Paolocontra: dovresti ripristinare avvio usando il dvd winz poi andare ancora di boot repair
<Paolocontra> infatti pensavo anche io allora provo..
<jester-> !info ia32-libs
<ubot-it> Package ia32-libs does not exist in trusty
<jester-> Marcoarco: forse sbagli nome
<jester-> Marcoarco: nella 14.04 non esiste
<Marcoarco> non esiste il pacchetto che serve a me?
<jester-> Marcoarco: nu
<ViCe95> jester-: quindi root si abilita con passwd? forse volendo cambiare la password qualche volta l'ho abilitato
<Marcoarco> a capito..che fortuna lol
<jester-> ViCe95: di serie non lo era di sicuro
<jester-> Marcoarco: a che ti serve
<Marcoarco> per far partire un gioco, ho postato su un forum e mi dicono che serve quel pacchetto... prima ho pure tolto ubuntu 64 e ho messo la 32
<jester-> forse c'era nelle distro precedenti
<Marcoarco> appunto perche mi hanno detto che il gioco e' 32 e dovrebbe funzionare senza troppi casini sulla 32 invece della 34
<Marcoarco> *64
<ViCe95> jester-: un'altra cosa quando accedo da un shell di login compare questo messaggio "You have mail". che significa? p.s. non ho un client mail configurato
<jester-> ViCe95: che il sisteema ti comunica qualcosa
<jester-> e dovrebbe dirti dove sta
<ViCe95> jester-: come si legge?
<jester-> aprendo il relativo fail
<giovanni_68> ... io usavo mutt
<giovanni_68> .... www,mutt.org
<ViCe95> jester-: è comparso da quando ho provato un script perl per mail forse è quello
<ViCe95> giovanni_68: infatti ho trovato  un messaggio ma non si cancella
<jester-> usa su
<giovanni_68> ... non so dirti con precisione, io avevo creato uno script che partiva a tempo con crono (non so come ho fatto ), ma con mutt sono riuscito ad eliminare tutti i messaggi di errore ce il sistema mi spediva
<guest______> ciao ragazzi vorrei unire due partizioni, sda1 con sda2 che è una partizione estesa con sda6 con il sistema operativo e sda5 swap, il punto è che in sda 1 in flags c'è scritto boot
<ViCe95> jester-: giovanni_68 l'ho cancellato però ora esce no mail, comunque grazie
<giovanni_68> felice di esserti stato utile!
<jester-> guest______: cioè?
<guest______> forse è meglio che mandi una foto
<jester-> manda
<Marcoarco> scusate sto disinstallando wine con sudo apt-get autoremove wine , ma rimane cmq installato... come lo elimino? ho gia' fatto disinstalla dal software center ma non va'
<jester-> cancella .wine
<guest_____> scusa è cascata la connessione http://oi60.tinypic.com/svjv46.jpg
<guest_____> sono quello della partizione
<jester-> guest_____: cosa vorressti fare
<guest_____> vorrei formattare la sda1 e unirla a sda2
<guest_____> cioè sda6
<jester-> guest_____: sda2 non è una partizione che contiene le partizioni logiche
<guest_____> quindi?
<jester-> guest_____: puoi ridurre sda1 a 4 gb e poi usarla come swap
<jester-> guest_____: qundi allarghi la estesa sda2
<jester-> ma gia da cosi si vede che è stata gia pacioccata
<guest_____> quindi non posso unire sda1 con sda6
<guest_____> cioè?
<jester-> avrai poi spazi olibero dentro a sda2, o allarghi sda6 o ne fai un'altra
<jester-> guest_____: riduci la sda1 a 4 gb
<jester-> deleti sda5
<guest_____> sicuro io lo faccio adesso eh
<jester-> guest_____: allraghi sdae e poi sda2
<jester-> guest_____: se hai il disco in uso non si puo
<jester-> si a da live
<jester-> comunque hai una tabella dos da ciucco
<guest_____> da live?
<jester-> dal cd di installazione
<guest_____> sì
<jester-> deve essere tutto smontato
<guest_____> quindi cancello sda5 e formatto sda1?
<jester-> leggi bene quello che ho scritto
<jester-> formattare è un conto ridimensionare un altro
<guest_____> ma se poi le unisco non esce fuori una swap?
<jester-> guest_____: inutile che scriva che non leggi
<jester->  hanno ucciso l'uomo ragnoooo, chi sia stato non si saa
<guest_____> sdae che quale sarebbe
<jester-> è  uguale
<jester-> [19:46:45] <jester-> guest_____: riduci la sda1 a 4 gb
<jester-> [19:46:59] <jester-> deleti sda5
<jester-> [19:45:17] <jester-> guest_____: qundi allarghi la estesa sda2
<jester-> formatti sda1 come swap e lo dici a fstab di usarla
<jester-> e allarghi sda6
<guest_____> come la dimensione di sda1?
<jester-> guest_____: vado a cena bye
<guest_____> ok
<jester-> leggi sopra, te l'ho scritto 3 volte
<guest_____> scusa le domade stupide ma non l'ho mai fatto, ma una volta che sda1 è diventata swap io voglio unirla a sda6, quindi quado dici allarga sda6 intendi unire da1 con sda6
<krabador> guest_____, che intenzioni hai ?
<guest_____> vorrei unire sda1 a sda6 http://oi60.tinypic.com/svjv46.jpg
<guest_____> una volta che sda1 diventa swap come faccio a unirla con sda6 che è ext4?
<krabador> non puoi unire partizioni di file system diverse
<guest_____> appunto
<guest_____> quindo perché deve diventare swap
<krabador> quindo non lo so, ma puoi eliminare sda5, ed assegnare lo spazio a sda6
<krabador> e fare tutta una partizione ext4
<guest_____> e poi sda1
<krabador> sda1 la lasci cosi'
<guest_____> ma la voglio unire
<krabador> mi spieghi, al di la delle tue fantasie, sulle partizioni, che tipo di sistema hai intenzione di avere?
<krabador> guest_____, allora, fai il backup dei dati importanti, elimina tutto,e ricrea un'unica partizone
<guest_____> mi basta anche avere solo sda5
<guest_____> a questo punto reinstallo tutto
<krabador> maneggiare le partizioni è una cosa da utenti con esperienza a riguardo, ti consiglio di focalizzare bene che intenzioni hai, e cercare di fare quello che serve in base alla tua non chiara concezione del sistema da avere
<krabador> sda5 ed sda6 sono in una partizione estesa, sda2
<krabador> puoi "unire sda1 con sda6" se elimini tutto il contenuto della sda2, ovvero sda5 e sda6 , ed essegni lo spazio a sda1
<guest_____> in sda5 c'è ubuntu 12.04, vorrei che occupasse tutto anche senza swap, sì lo vedo che è estesa
<krabador> ma non vedi cosa significa, allora.
<guest_____> non voglio eliminare sda2
<guest_____> voglio unire sda 1 a sda2
<krabador> primaria ed estesa non puoi
<krabador> guest_____, puoi ridurre sda1 , assegnare lo spazio ad sda2, ed a sda5
<Yal> Ciao ragazzi, ho appena installato ubuntu, ma ho scelto l installazione senza connettermi al wifi, adesso però vorrei connettermi, ma nn mi spunta l icona del wifi nella barra dei menù, inoltre i driver della scheda li vede ma nn li abilita, perché?
<krabador> Yal, apri il terminale, sudo lshw -C network
<guest_____> grazie ma mi sa che reinstallo tutto
<krabador> !pastebin | Yal
<ubot-it> Yal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> guest_____, prego, ma mi sa che non fai caso minimamente a quello che ti si dice, in bocca al lup
<nino> il kernel  del 12.04 e seguenti ha la possibilità di attivare la fireware, a me non accetta modeprobe raw, ecc
<Giadina> ciao a tutti
<Giadina> problema .....ho impostato per errore un 'associazione di estensione a un programma e vorrei levarla...come si fa?
<Giadina> e vorrei anche sapere come mai se provo a scaricare un ebook sul mio pc dal sito di feltrinelli, il pc me lo salva e quando lo vado ad aprire compaiono una serie di codici....non il libro
<Giadina> potete spoiegarmi come si fa a salvare un ebook sul pc??? grazie mille
<Giadina> c'è nessuno???
<Giadina> si è bloccata la chat....
<krabador> Giadina, com'è la procedura di scarico?
<Giadina> in che senso???
<krabador> se chiedi "come si fa a scaricare un ebook"
<krabador> le risposte possono essere decine
<krabador> se descrivi cosa succede quando provi a scaricare
<krabador> restringi il campo
<krabador> è un po' come chiedere che sapore ha la frutta.
<Giadina> quando mi dice solo "scarica epub" allora mi fa scegliere cosa fare del file e cliccando di visualizzare l'ebook me lo apre e automaticamente me lo salva....invece alcuni ebook c'è solo la scelta di "scarica epub con DRM" ( che non so cosa sia sto drm) e lui li scarica senza chiedermi cosa farne e me li mette fra i download...se vado x aprirli mi si apre libre office e la pagina che appare è ricca di codici e stringhe incomprensi
<krabador> non è l'applicazione adatta
<Giadina> ma non si può cambiare
<krabador> Giadina, https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/fbreader/
<krabador> puoi provare ad usare questo
<Giadina> comunque ho sbagliato....non dice "scarica con DRM" dice solo "epub con adobe DRM"
<krabador> Giadina, salva i file su disco
<Dix78> Giadina, per aprire epub ti consiglio readium (su browser google chrome) o calibre
<Giadina> ma non mi fa scegliere cosa farne....non posso effettuare scelte di cartelle di destinazione ecc
<Giadina> sto usando calibre Dix78
<krabador> Giadina, poi apri il programma che vuoi provare, e apri il file dall'interno
<Dix78> Giadina, il problema è il download del file?
<Giadina> krabador: ci ho gia provato.....è la prima cosa che ho fatto ma non appaiono quelli scaricati con sto Adobe drm
<Giadina> volete un paste image???
<Giadina> cosi vedete la pagina di kobo?
<Giadina> quelli aperti con calibre infatti appaiono in cartella come delle cartelle con nome....gli altri invece appaiono come un file singolo e con una estensione strana....
<nino> qualcuno sa dirmi del modulo per connettere camera usb
<nino> qualcuno sa dirmi per connettere camera a pc via usb per usarla come webcam
<speranza> ciao ci sei?
<Mauro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8100384/
<speranza> c'è uno getile
<speranza> c'è uno gentile
<Giadina> krabador: ci sei sempre?
<Giadina> comunque ho risolto...o quasi....adesso mi basterebbe sapere come posso fare per levare l'associazione di un'estensione a un certo programma
<Giadina> cosi che questi ebook con drm posso aprirli con calibre e salvarli, adesso invece mi si salvano automaticamente perche prima avevo io importato di eseguire questa operazione per tutti i files di quesl tipo
<Giadina> grazie a chi mi aiuterà
<Giadina> impostato*
<speranza> oggi nn c'è nessuno
<speranza> solo il corpo senza anima
<Giadina> ci sono....solo che forse non sono davanti al computer
<speranza> io ho un problema con l'installazione
<speranza> tu sei ferrata?
<speranza> è così complicata l'installazione di Lubuntù
<Giadina> no speranza ....mi dispiace....magari lo fossi...anche io son nei pasticci :))
<speranza> quando dico in giro che sto installando questo sistema operativo ridono tutti
<Giadina> no installare è semplice....è il dopo il casino :)
<speranza> si credono che è un sistema operativo africano
<speranza> COME dopo è il casino
<speranza> il casino è adesso che è una settimana che ci sto impazzendo, ho pure perso tutti i dati
<speranza> foto video e altro
<speranza> per fare le partizioni
<speranza> mi viene voglia di lanciare questo pc dal 10 piano
<speranza> o 11°?
<Mauro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8100384/
<Mauro> tutti a cena?
<Mauro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8100384/
<Giadina> speranza :D
<Giadina> speranza in realta ripartire il disco è abbastanza facile
<Giadina> io purtroppo non saprei dirti come ho fatto perchè non lo ricordo benissimo però ricordo che è stato facile
<Giadina> se trovi krabador  qua o anche cristian_c
<Giadina> ti aiutano
<Giadina> e ti dicono x bene come fare
<Giadina> prima c'era krabador
<Giadina> bo
<Giadina> magari torna fra poco.....
<sacarde_> ciao
<sacarde_> c'e' modo di reinstallare una versione vecchia dopo averla aggiornata
<sacarde_> una specie di roll-back
<Jade_> Ciao, ho un portatile piuttosto vecchio e volevo formattarlo. non ho i cd windows e mi hanno suggerito di installare ubuntu. Puo' andare bene anche se il pc è vecchio ?
<speranza> ciao krabador
<speranza> c'è qualcuno che puo' aiutarmi con l'installazione?
<speranza> no?
<jester-> Jade_: va bene lubuntu
<jester-> !installazione | speranza
<ubot-it> speranza: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<speranza> jester ciao
<speranza> sto installando lubuntu'
<speranza> ma ho bisogno di aiuto che ieri mi stava dando krabador
<speranza> sono fermo alle partizioni swap e altre+cose
<jester-> speranza: eh che tipo di installazione vuoi fare
<speranza> bo non so comuqne sto leggendo la guida che mi hai mandato e lo sto facendo a fianco di windows
<jester-> speranza: solo lubuntu, dual boot con winz?
<speranza> non so perchè krabad mi ha fatto ripartizionare la seconda meta' dell hard disk in 3 parti per installare lubuntu'
<jester-> speranza: fa vedere la foto di gparted
<speranza> ok
<speranza> mim mandi il link su dove uplodare
<jester-> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<speranza> http://postimg.org/image/dugwe1qa9/
<jester-> speranza: ok sei da live?
<krabador> speranza, scusami, puoi indicare il modello preciso del tuo netbook ?
<speranza> we ciao krabrador
<speranza> oddio che macello sto facendo adesso
<speranza> http://postimg.org/image/p7n4fm4pv/
<speranza> asus eeepc 1015pd
<speranza> sono da live si
<speranza> spariti di nuovo
<jester-> krabador: alura? avanti coi carri
<jester-> che in 2 famo casino
<krabador> bene
<speranza> ok
<nino> modulo per usare usb e ed usare telecamera come webcam
<speranza> ieri ho chiuso erano le 1
<jester-> nino: la usb funza come porta è la telecamera che se non rilevata non  è supportata
<speranza> ???????????
<nino> ok il windows carica un certo dvc su linux non c'è nulla ?
<jester-> nino: eh linux è un po diversso da winz
<jester-> nino: che i devi fare con la telecamera
<jester-> speranza: home separata?
<nino> lo so che i "driver" sono il punto debole, comunque ti ringrazio
<krabador> allora, speranza, in live hai mandato sudo apt-get ntfs-3g ?
<nino> debbo mettere una webcam in più su zonemindere e se riesco faccio un live che parte da solo ed attiva il tutto funzionante
<speranza> lo posso mandare adesso?
<krabador> speranza, chiudi tutto quello che hai aperto, e mandalo
<nino> cioa e grazie
<speranza> http://postimg.org/image/8h7lvwxur/
<krabador> speranza, non appare nessuna immagine
<krabador> pero', per favore
<krabador> manda il pastebin di sudo fdisk -l
<speranza> come no
<speranza> dice poerazione nn valida
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l
<speranza> http://postimg.org/image/enu2761dz/
<jester-> lo metti dopo il 3g
<Jade_> grazie jester, allora provo con lubuntu. E' vero che posso fare l'installazione con chiavetta usb?
<jester-> Jade_: certo
<jester-> !usb | Jade_
<ubot-it> Jade_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> !usbwin | Jade_
<ubot-it> Jade_: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<speranza> krabador
<jester-> speranza: vai in istalla ubuntu
<krabador> speranza, un attimo
<jester-> speranza: arrivi al partizionamento fischia
<Jade_> grazie mille, ora provo. avrei un altro dubbio... qualcuno di voi usa eMule ? c'è la versione per lubuntu?
<jester-> Jade_: si chiama amule
<speranza> ok krabador credevo nn avessi visto
<krabador> eccomi
<krabador> allora
<Jade_> grazie! intanto mi leggo le istruzioni per l'installazione :)
<krabador> speranza, basta che fai il pastebin del contenuto
<krabador> !pastebin | speranza
<ubot-it> speranza: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<speranza> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8100950/
<krabador> speranza, di tutto
<krabador> non solo di quella parte
<krabador> scorri nel terminale, e inizia a selezionare dal comando digitato
<speranza> ok
<krabador> speranza, susus
<speranza> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8100998/
<speranza> possiamo cancellare e rifare la seconda partizione poichè è divisa in 4 parti a sua volta
<krabador> speranza, se è cosi' http://postimg.org/image/dugwe1qa9/
<krabador> va benissimo
<jester-> suggerisco di levare di mezzo la rirpistino che tanto non serve piu a un cazzo, a dentro xp
<krabador> fa partire l'installazione
<speranza> e' cosi http://postimg.org/image/p7n4fm4pv/
<krabador> speranza, non appare immagine
<speranza>  a me appare
<krabador> speranza, a me no
<speranza> spetta rifaccio la foto
<speranza> oddio
<speranza> http://postimg.org/image/6rl0lqnqv/
<krabador> speranza, mi spieghi per quale motivo ne hai create cosi' tante?
<speranza> lo ha fatte da sole quando ho deciso di installare vicino a windows
<speranza> cioe' ieri avevo fatto quelle dettate da te
<speranza> oggi stavo installando e lubuntu lo ha fatte ancora
<krabador> speranza, elimina sda7 e sda8
<krabador> e fa una sola partizione
<krabador> con tutto lospazio risultante
<krabador> quando hai finito fischia
<speranza> ok ho fatto
<krabador> speranza, applica modifiche ed una volta finito, manda immagine
<speranza> si
<speranza> http://postimg.org/image/nq4c76o6d/
<krabador> speranza, perfetto, fa partire l'installazione
<speranza> ok
<krabador> chiudi tutto e fa partire l'installazone
<speranza> ok
<krabador> al momento in cui ti verrà chiesto dove installare, seleziona " altro "
<speranza> ok ecco aadesso
<speranza> http://postimg.org/image/u8qh3fev7/
<krabador> seleziona sda6, e clicca su change
<krabador> nello specchietto indica
<speranza> si
<krabador> punto di mount
<krabador>  " / "
<krabador> file system ext4 con journaling
<krabador> e dai ok
<krabador> poi selezioni sda7, clicca sempre su change
<speranza> http://postimg.org/image/yodhmfgn7/
<krabador> indichi punto di mount   /home
<krabador> file system ext4 con journaling
<krabador> e dai ok
<speranza> dove indico
<krabador> clicca su "non usare la partizione"
<krabador> file system ext4 con journaling
<speranza> si ho trovato
<krabador> e poi punto di mount    " / "
<krabador> dai ok
<speranza> ma il simbolo " / " dove lo metto
<krabador> punto di mount
<krabador> che campo hai come punto di mount ?
<speranza> non so dove sia
<speranza> a ecco
<krabador> speranza, appena selezioni file system ext4 con jounrnaling
<speranza> scusa ho visto
<krabador> ecco
<speranza> scusa
<krabador> per favore
<krabador> sveglia
<krabador> mettiti in questi panni
<speranza> ok faccio ok adessso
<krabador> si
<krabador> seleziona sda7
<krabador> file system ext4 con journaling
<krabador> punto di mount    /home
<krabador> dai ok
<krabador> poi manda immagine
<speranza> spetta è uscito un errore
<krabador> dopo cosa?
<speranza> http://postimg.org/image/oiic0i8sf/
<krabador> appunto
<krabador> devi mettere solo /
<krabador> hai messo spazi?
<krabador> c'è il menu a tendina
<jester-> ma asta seleziona da modifica
<speranza> azzz
<speranza> ioho messo tutto
<krabador> "tutto" cosa?
<speranza> ok adesso è solo /
<speranza> ed è andato a buon fine
<krabador> dai ok
<speranza> ora selezione sda7
<krabador> seleziona sda7
<krabador> file system ext4 con journaling
<speranza> si
<krabador> punto di mount /home
<krabador> ok
<speranza> si
<krabador> nel menu, poi, spunta per entrambe la casella "formatta"
<krabador> manda immagine esattamente prima di dare l'ok generale
<speranza> azz ok aspetta perchè formatta non l'avevo spuntato
<krabador> sei andato direttamente avanti???
<krabador> ti si sta seguendo passo passo, avverti
<speranza> arriva l'immagine
<speranza> http://postimg.org/image/paxql8fi5/
<speranza> grazie per la pazienza
<krabador> perfetto , clicca su installa
<speranza> ok
<krabador> non cifrare la partizione home, quando ti verrà chiesto
<krabador> e garantisci sempre l'inserimento di password all'avvio
<speranza> si
<speranza> ora sta installando
<speranza> wow che bello
<krabador> all'inizio , hai spuntato le 2 caselle per gli aggiornamenti  e per i software di terze parti?
<speranza> si si
<krabador> bene
<krabador> allora, praticamente hai fatto
<krabador> aspetta solo la fine della procedura
<speranza> grazie per tutto
<speranza> krabador sta installando
<speranza> ma per i driver pensa a tutto lui?
<krabador> si
<speranza> poichè vedo che ogni cosa funziona perfettamente
<speranza> e per l'antivirus?
<krabador> non serve
<speranza> mi consigli qualcosa o è .......  cosa?
<speranza> no nserve
<krabador> non serve
<speranza> con linux non serve un antivirus
<krabador> no
<speranza> wow che cosa ho fatto in 30 anni
<speranza> un altra cosa
<krabador> :D
<speranza> io uso molto il pacchetto office
<speranza> è possibile installarlo su
<krabador> speranza, per quello, puoi usare libreoffice
<speranza> ma non esiste una versione di microsoft creata per linux giusto?
<krabador> no
<krabador> office è per windows
<speranza> come immaginavo
<jester-> se proprio ti serve hai sempre xp
<speranza> giusto
<krabador> quando proprio ti serve, usalo li, ma mettiti ad usare libreoffice, potrebbe fare per bene tutto quello che ti serve
<krabador> e non farti aver bisogno di office
<speranza> ci lavoro con quello, formule macro ecc
<speranza> non so questo libreoffice quanto puo' competere
<krabador> speranza, non è una battaglia
<krabador> uno deve usare quello che gli serve
<speranza> hahhahah
<jester-> allora continua ad usarlo che come compatibilità non è 100% ma ppuoi verificare aprendo un xls con libre
<speranza> ok
<speranza> comunque ho sceldo linux perchè windows sul mio eeepc è impossibile usarlo
<speranza> solo per accenderlo ci vogliono 10 minuti
<speranza> e per fare altre cose ti viene voglia di prenderlo a martellate
<speranza> gli ho dato un'opurtunita' di sopravvivere al mio pc
<krabador> speranza, uno deve usare quello che gli serve, ma dire che "solo un software fa una cosa" senza esserne realmente sicuro, non solo è sopravvalutare un software, ma sottovalutarne altro
<mutumbu> speranza: stessa scelta che avevo fatto io
<speranza> tutto il mondo parla bene di questo SO che è il migliore che è stabile e che è libero
<mutumbu> è stata una scelta azzeccata
<mutumbu> ho messo lubuntu e son stato soddisfatto
<jester-> speranza: ma lavori con un eeepc?
<speranza> lo saro' anche io sono sicura
<speranza> non non ci lavoro ma ogni tanto modifico dei file quando sono fuori casa
<speranza> essendo piccolo il pc sta in borsa
<mutumbu> però non sbagliare: metti lubuntu non ubuntu!
<speranza> e dal dropbox accedo e modifico
<speranza> ma c'è dropbox per lubuntu si?
<mutumbu> si
<giuggiola> O.o
<giuggiola> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<speranza> si sto mettendo lubuntu grazie all'aiuto di krabador
<speranza> che ha una pazienza da  vendere hahahha
<mutumbu> krabador: che bravo ragazzo
<krabador> speranza, dai , buon lavoro
<speranza> ok ti faccio sapere quando finisce chieso scusa per la chat ma le regole son regole...
<krabador> speranza, c'è un software center, in cui puoi trovare parecchio software di ogni tipo
<krabador> libero
<speranza> mi si è aperto un'altro universo...
<speranza> riavvio il pc
<mutumbu> speranza
<mutumbu> leggi ti ho scritto in priivato
<speranza_> ho risolto, grazie ancora per il vs supporto
<krabador> speranza_, hai la schermata di selezione di sistema operativo, in avvio?
<speranza_> si si c'è un menu con molte cose da fare la prima e lubuntu e poi  c'è windows verso la fine
<krabador> speranza_, perfetto
<krabador> adesso, apri il terminale
<speranza_> grazie sono davvero felice
<krabador> e manda un bel sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<speranza_> è veloce è un pc nuovo
<speranza_> tutto insieme ?
<speranza_> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> speranza_, si
<krabador> vengono eseguiti in succession
<speranza_> mi chiede la mia password
<speranza_> no ho fatto
<speranza_> ora mi scarica gli aggiornamenti
<krabador> te lo mette completamente in tiro
<speranza_> poi mi dici dove trovare tutti i software
<krabador> speranza_, nel software center
<mutumbu> speranza_: ti avevo scritto in privato
<mutumbu> hai letto?
#ubuntu-it 2014-08-21
<glpiana> ola
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> sto cercando di estrarre un dvd con k3b ma quando arriva a 49% si blocca e mi dice di consultare l'output che ho messo su pastebin. Consigli? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<alfred_> ciao, avviando l'aggiornamento software, viene visualizzata la finestra "Richiede installazione pachetti non fidati - da sorgenti non autenticate" !!!
<alfred_> cosa significa? posso eseguire l'aggiornamento senza rischi? grazie.
<akis24> giorno
<alfred_> ciao.
<alfred_> akis24: sai qualcosa di questa "installazione pachetti non fidati - da sorgenti non autenticate"?
<akis24> alfred_:  non è programma proveniente dai repo ufficiali
<alfred_> e perchè?
<alfred_> si avvia in automatico come ogni altro aggiornamento software!!!
<alfred_> soprattutto: che si deve fare in questi casi?
<akis24> alfred_: hai aggiunto ppa suppongo
<akis24> aspetta ..
<alfred_> (cosa è ppa?)
<akis24> !ppa | alfred_
<ubot-it> alfred_: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<alfred_> non aggiunto alcun ppa!!!
<alfred_> almeno credo.
<alfred_> ho installato solo skype e Vlc SOLO da UbuntuSoftwareCenter!
<akis24> alfred_: da terminale dai  cat /etc/apt/sources.list e metti su pastebin
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mario_Lubuntu> salve, ho un problema con Thunderbird.
<akis24> alfred_:  sempre da terminale  ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d  e sempre su pastebin
<glpiana> Mario_Lubuntu, esponilo
<Mario_Lubuntu> Ho fatto l'aggiornamento in Lubuntu ed ora quando avvio thunderbird mi da Errore
<Mario_Lubuntu> aspetta che lo prendo
<Mario_Lubuntu> Errore interpretazione XML: entità non definita Indirizzo: chrome://messenger/content/messenger.xul Riga numero 37, colonna 1:<window id="messengerWindow" ^
<alfred_> Ciao akis24, non da alcun risultato
<alfred_> NB: nei giorni scorsi Jester in questa chat, mi ha fatto cancellare diversi kernel (1giga circa in tutto) per liberare l'hd di boot (che ho separato) il quale si era riempito tutto e non riusciva a salvare altri aggiornamenti ubuntu!!!! potrebbe essere questo il motivo di questo nuovo messaggio di aggiornamenti non ufficiali???
<glpiana> Mario_Lubuntu, apri un terminale e scrivi: apt-cache policy thunderbird
<glpiana> alfred_, ne dubito. scrivi: sudo apt-get update    in un terminale e poi metti su pastebin
<alfred_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8104160/
<glpiana> alfred_, sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> scusa
<glpiana> alfred_, sudo apt-get upgrade
<Mario_Lubuntu> un momento per favore
<alfred_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8104173/
<glpiana> alfred_, bon, tutto a posto
<alfred_> ok. grazie
<alfred_> però perchè visualizza un aggiornamento non ufficiale????
<alfred_> in automatico!!
<glpiana> !image | alfred_
<ubot-it> alfred_: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<alfred_> ora non c'è più sullo schermo l'ho chiusa prima.
<glpiana> alfred_, apri il gestore aggiornamenti
<alfred_> ti chiedevo come mai stamane dagli aggiornamenti automatici parte una richiesta di aggiornam di pacchetti non ufficiali!!!???!!!
<glpiana> alfred_, non avevi gli indici aggiornati
<alfred_> e quindi? non avere gli indici aggiornati fa partire aggiornamenti di pacchetti non ufficiali?
<alfred_> ok, aperto.
<glpiana> alfred_, può comportare che i pacchetti non vengano visti come ufficiali. ora dimmi se ci sono ancora aggiornamenti non ufficiali
<alfred_> scusa, come faccio a vedere se ci sono ancora aggiornamenti non ufficiali??
<glpiana> alfred_, ti mostra aggiornamenti da fare?
<alfred_> non so. forse ho aperto la finestra sbagliata?
<glpiana> alfred_, non lo so, prova a girare un po' lo schermo verso sinistra che non vedo bene
<glpiana> :D
<alfred_> ho aperto "Impostazioni di Sistema" ---> "Software e Aggiornamenti"!
<glpiana> prendi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | alfred_
<ubot-it> alfred_: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<alfred_> http://postimg.org/image/sbyud9cxv/89130240/
<glpiana> alfred_, non è quello. chiudi quella finestra e anche qeulla delle impostazioni
<glpiana> alfred_, nella dash scrivi aggiornamenti e vedi che voci escono. una dovrebbe essere gestore aggiornamenti o qualcosa di simile. se no, da terminale scrivi update-manager
<glpiana> alfred_, se vuole i permessi di amministrazione scrivi gksudo update-manager
<glpiana> e poi dimmi se ha aggiornamenti da fare
<alfred_> dov'è la dash?
<glpiana> alfred_, è quell'icona in alto a destra da cui richiami i programmi
<glpiana> torno tra 15 minuti più o meno
<alfred_> capito. scusa.
<alfred_> nessun altro aggiornamento da fare. "sistema aggiornato"!
<akis24> alfred_: come diceva glpiana  sei a posto
<Aldo_Lubuntu> Ho un problema con Thunderbird ed uso Lubunt, sapreste aiutarmi? mi da un errore interpretazione
<Aldo_Lubuntu> vi dico qual'è il problema con precisione?
<cybernova> Aldo_Lubuntu, sei entrato anche prima, glpiana ti ha detto cosa fare
<Aldo_Lubuntu> ho avuto problemi con il pc e si è chiuso tutto. potremmo reiniziare per favore?
<cybernova> Aldo_Lubuntu, <glpiana> Mario_Lubuntu, apri un terminale e scrivi: apt-cache policy thunderbird
<Aldo_Lubuntu> thunderbird:   Installato: 1:31.0+build1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1   Candidato:  1:31.0+build1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1   Tabella versione:  *** 1:31.0+build1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 0         500 http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-updates/main i386 Packages         500 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-security/main i386 Packages         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status      1:24.4.0+build1-0ubuntu1 0         500 http://it.archive.ubuntu.
<cybernova> Aldo_Lubuntu, utilizzi qualche addon per thunderbird?
<Aldo_Lubuntu> forse  importexporttools
<alfred_> ok grazie mille.
<cybernova> Aldo_Lubuntu, il problema da quanto leggo è dovuto al fatto che hai installato qualche addon che non è compatibile con la versione di thunderbird da te utilizzata, quindi per risolvere dovresti disattivare o rimuovere tale addon
<Mauro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8104436/
<Aldo_Lubuntu> come faccio a disattivarlo o rimuoverlo?
<glpiana> Mauro, recupera il pacchetto .deb, poi ci clicchi sopra due volte e fine
<glpiana> Mauro, o mostrami la guida che ci do un'occhiata
<Mauro> Eccola :) http://www.regione.toscana.it/-/guida-all-uso-della-carta-numero-3
<Mauro> Il lettore "credo lo abbia preso" ma non riesco a decomprimere il file per la carta sanitaria non so dove devo farlo mi dice una cartella locale...
<cybernova> Aldo_Lubuntu, ti ha risposto enzotib su "chiedi": http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/24602/problema-thunderbird-errore-interpretazione
<glpiana> Mauro, comincia a dare questo comando, come scritto sulla guida: in un terminale: sudo apt-get install  pcscd libpcsclite1 pcsc-tools libccid
<Mauro> Qualcosa è successo :) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8104452/
<glpiana> Mauro, hai già scaricato il file compresso con dentro il pacchetto .deb?
<Mauro> Non credo ti riferisci al software per la carta vero? Il mio sistema è a 32 bit
<Mauro> l'ho qui /home/mauro/Scaricati
<glpiana> Mauro, clicca su download nella pagina della guida e poi scarica il software per il lettore
<glpiana> ah ok
<glpiana> allora tasto destro sul file zippato ed estrailo
<glpiana> Mauro, poi clicchi sul file .deb
<Mauro> Sono qui ma col dx non ho l'opzione per estrarlo :( /home/mauro/Scaricati/x86
<glpiana> Mauro, dal terminale scrivi: cd Scaricati/x86
<Mauro> ok ora provo
<Mauro> mi pare non succeda nulla...
<glpiana> Mauro, normale, deve solo cambiare directory. scrivi: ls          a sopia su pastebin
<Mauro> mauro@Mauro:~$ cd Scaricati/x86 mauro@Mauro:~/Scaricati/x86$
<glpiana>  scrivi: ls          a copia su pastebin
<Aldo_Lubuntu> si così funziona anche se in inglese
<Mauro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8104532/ Così????
<glpiana> Mauro, devi scriver ls nel terminale e copiare quanto esce su pastebin
<maxleo> ciao a tutti mi servirebbe un aiuto
<Mauro> ok
<akis24> !aiuto | maxleo
<ubot-it> maxleo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<maxleo> sto provando ad installare ub sul mio pc ma alla fine mi dà un errore
<glpiana> maxleo, che errore?
<maxleo> mi rimanda ad un log
<Mauro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8104547/
<glpiana> maxleo, che log?
<glpiana> Mauro, scrivi nel terminale: sudo cp libaseCnsP11.so /usr/lib
<Mauro> ho digitato la psw pare non succeda niente...
<maxleo> ok
<glpiana> Mauro, corretto.
<glpiana> Mauro, scrivi: sudo ldconfig
<Mauro> sembra bloccato il terminale....
<glpiana> Mauro, ci mette un po'
<glpiana> Mauro, quando finisce, segui il passo 3 della guida
<Mauro> ok
<glpiana> Mauro, dove leggi "/usr/local/lib/libaseCnsP11.so" modifica con "/usr/lib/libaseCnsP11.so"
<Mauro> per ora il terminale è ancora bloccato...
<Mauro> mauro@Mauro:~$ sudo cp libaseCnsP11.so /usr/lib [sudo] password for mauro:
<glpiana> Mauro, è normale
<Mauro> ok aspettiamo :)
<Mauro> C'è un errore :( http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8104624/
<glpiana> Mauro, dai di nuovo: ls   e dimmi cosa esce
<maxleo> errore permess denied
<glpiana> maxleo, indoviniamo noi il comando che hai dato?
<Mauro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8104635/
<maxleo> alla fine dell'istallazione compare un allert con la scritta errore permess denied
<glpiana> Mauro, perchè avevi chiuso il terminale?
<glpiana> maxleo, eri nella directory giusta per dare il comando
<glpiana> !image | maxleo
<ubot-it> maxleo: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Aldo_Lubuntu> ok forse ho risolto, ho tolto il componente aggiuntivo non compatibile e sembra funzioni tutto, ora devo solo settare la lingua. grazie a tutti.
<Mauro> Si è un errore?
<glpiana> Mauro, beh, non capisco perchè, dopo che ti ho fatto entrare in quella directory, tu sei andato altrove
<glpiana> Mauro, qual è il senso della cosa?
<glpiana> Mauro, scrivi: cd Scaricati/x86
<Mauro> Probabilmente ho sbagliato per fare un copia e incolla su pastebin e mi si è chiuso inavvertitamente, mi devi scusare non ho dimestichezza con il terminale :(
<glpiana> Mauro, scrivi: ls   e dimmi se vedi il file libaseCnsP11.so
<Mauro> No non c'è
<glpiana> Mauro, metti su pastebin gli utlimi comandi che hai dato
<Mauro> ok
<Mauro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8104687/
<glpiana> Mauro, io ci riprovo ancora una volta, poi mi sa che mi prendi in giro
<glpiana> Mauro, devi scrivere sto comando: cd Scaricati/x86
<robyp64_> buongiorno potete aiutarmi a configurare ubuntu con virtual box?
<glpiana> robyp64_, che problemi incontri?
<maxleo> http://s27.postimg.org/lwvye0z6r/errore.jpg
<glpiana> maxleo, wubi? perchè installi dentro a windows?
<maxleo> ok come devo fare
<Mauro> Non prendo in giro nessuno non sono il tipo :( http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8104702/
<glpiana> Mauro, era una domanda. come mai sta scelta?
<glpiana> Mauro, ora, sneza cambiare terminale, scrivi: ls
<Mauro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8104719/
<robyp64_> ho seguito le istruzioni ma quando l'avvio mi da l'errore  Apertura di una sessione per la Macchina Virtuale ubuntu non riuscita.  The virtual machine 'ubuntu' has terminated unexpectedly during startup with exit code 1.  Codice 'uscita: E_FAIL (0x80004005) Componente: Machine Interfaccia: IMachine {480cf695-2d8d-4256-9c7c-cce4184fa048}
<glpiana> Mauro, ok, sempre lì senza muoverti: sudo cp libaseCnsP11.so /usr/lib
<robyp64_> non ho capito
<glpiana> robyp64_, puoi prendere la shcermata dell'errore? o copiarlo tutto su pastebin?
<robyp64_> che cos'è pastebin?
<Mauro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8104729/
<glpiana> !paste | robyp64_
<ubot-it> robyp64_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> Mauro, ok, ora: sudo ldconfig
<Mauro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8104738/
<glpiana> Mauro, oki, ora segui il passo 3 della guida
<Mauro> Adesso posso collegare il lettore?
<glpiana> Mauro, non lo so, ma credo di sì. segui la guida che ti fa configurare firefox
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> ho letto che si puo downgradare un pacchetto con apt-get
<sacarde> indicandone la versione
<sacarde> ma come faccio a vedere la dicitura esatta della versione?
<enzotib> sacarde, sì, si può, se è ancora disponibile la versione precedente nei repo o in /var/cache/apt
<enzotib> sacarde, apt-cache policy nome
<eugenio> buongiorno a tutti,
<eugenio> avrei la necessità di fare un printscreen a buona risoluzione, c'è un modo?
<glpiana> eugenio, il printiscreen dovrebbe prendere la risoluzione dello schermo
<eugenio> glpiana, si...ma mi dicono che non è sufficiente, non si leggono delle scritte
<enzotib> eugenio, lo carichi su un sito?
<glpiana> eugenio, non si può andare oltre la risoluzione reale dello schermo
<sacarde> enzotib, ok, carina questa cosa.... ma se volessi un'altra versione?
<enzotib> sacarde, cioè, presa da dove?
<sacarde> non saprei, ci sono repo che tengono le  vecchie versioni?
<eugenio> enzotib, http://i60.tinypic.com/2qxsu1d.png
<glpiana> sacarde, di che pacchetto e di che versione stiamo parlando?
<sacarde> ion verita' parlavo in senso generale... se c'e' una procedura/repo appositi
<sacarde> esepio: ho aggiornato a firefox31, dal 29
<Mauro> Grazie <glpiana> sei stato molto gentile grazie :)
<sacarde> e nei repo trovo la 28
<eugenio> enzotib, glpiana il fatto è che ho fatto un printscreen e questo deve andare a finire in un paper, siccome devono ridimensionare l'immagine, non si legge più la scritta
<glpiana> Mauro, sei riuscito?
<enzotib> eugenio, intendevo che la risoluzione potrebbe essere abbassata dal sito dove la carichi, per motivi di dimensione del file
<eugenio> enzotib, perdono...non penso di aver capito
<glpiana> sacarde, e che versione vorresti?
<enzotib> eugenio, il file dello screenshot, visto sul tuo PC si vede bene?
<eugenio> enzotib, si
<enzotib> eugenio, quindi il problema sta quando carichi l'immagine sul sito
<enzotib> eugenio, cambia sito
<eugenio> enzotib, al 100%, se lo rimpicciolisco effettivamente anche io leggo poco e nulla
<enzotib> eugenio, al 100% la devi vedere, se vuoi la risoluzione originale dello schermo
<glpiana> eugenio, se rimpicciolisci l'immagine si rimpiccioliscono anche le scritte, mi sembra ovvio
<Mauro> Sto cercando le opzioni ma devo avere una versione diversa di Firefox non le trovo :(
<glpiana> Mauro, guarda anche qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Periferiche/TesseraSanitaria/Toscana
<Mauro> ok grazie :)
<jester-> è la libreria, funza su tutte le rggioni
<jester-> regioni*
<robyp64_> Dove posso trovare supporto con teamwiewer?
<glpiana> robyp64_, su questo canale non diamo questo tipo di supporto
<glpiana> robyp64_, io ti avevo chiesto un'immagine dell'errore che ti da virtualbox
<glpiana> !image | robyp64_
<ubot-it> robyp64_: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Mauro> Ce l'ho fatta grazie davvero <glpiana>  per la tua pazienza :)
<glpiana> Mauro, :)
<robyp64_> Questo è l'errore: Error relaunching VirtualBox WM process: 5 Command line: '81954AF5-4D2F-31EB-A142-B7AF187A1C41 -suplib-ndchild--comment ubuntu --startvm-errormsgbox' (rc=-104)
<robyp64_> mi potete aiutare a risolvere il problema?
<jester-> robyp64_: lanciando vbox ?
<robyp64_> Mi compare dopo che ho avviato la macchina
<robyp64_> ovvero avvio sessione per macchina virtuale ubuntu non riuscita
<robyp64_> come posso risolverlo?
<robyp64_> puoi aiutarmi a risolvere il problema?
<glpiana> robyp64_, quell'errore ti appare in una finestra, giusto?
<robyp64_> si
<glpiana> robyp64_, c'è mica un tasto "dettagli" in quella finestra?
<robyp64_> si
<robyp64_> adesso te li mando
<glpiana> robyp64_, premilo e copia l'errore riportato lì
<glpiana> !paste | robyp64_
<ubot-it> robyp64_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<robyp64_> Apertura di una sessione per la Macchina Virtuale ubuntu non riuscita.  The virtual machine 'ubuntu' has terminated unexpectedly during startup with exit code 1.  Codice 'uscita: E_FAIL (0x80004005) Componente: Machine Interfaccia: IMachine {480cf695-2d8d-4256-9c7c-cce4184fa048}
<glpiana> robyp64_, allora, o usi pastebin o prendi una schermata e la posti
<glpiana> !paste | robyp64_
<ubot-it> robyp64_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> !image | robyp64_
<ubot-it> robyp64_: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<robyp64_> questi sono i dettagli se li mando su pastebin sono uguali
<robyp64_> o sbaglio?
<glpiana> robyp64_, ciò non toglie che se ti si dice di usare quei sistemi per gli output tu devi udsarli, invece di incollare in canale, ok?
<robyp64_> non capisco che cosa cambi
<kimal73> io ricordo che prima se installavi il flash plugin senza stare attento ad installare quello not-free succedeva un casino
<jester-> cambia che in canale è spam e rompi le balle a chi sta assistendo
<glpiana> robyp64_, fa niente se non capisci, fallo comunque
<glpiana> robyp64_, virtualbox ce lhai su ubuntu o su windows?
<robyp64_> su windows vista home basic
<glpiana> robyp64_, il problema esula dunque dall'argomento di questo canale. puoi rifarti al sito di virtualbox o, eventualmente, a un canale di supporto per windows
<glpiana> robyp64_, guarda qui per esempio: https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=60564
<robyp64_> che senso ha virtualizzare ubuntu sullo stesso sistema?
<glpiana> !chat | robyp64_
<ubot-it> robyp64_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> santagauss, smetti di cambiare nick in questo canale, grazie
<krabador> glpiana, pero' dai... uno non puo' neanche fare il cazzone con il comando nick...
<enzotib> !chat | krabador
<ubot-it> krabador: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<JhonnyBravo_> Salve ho riscontrato il seguente Problema con Lubuntu 14.4 .... Dopo aver configurato la mia chiavetta Tim (Aggiungendola come banda larga )  nel momento della connessione la chiavetta si disconnette
<pdor> ciao c'e' da fidarsi a convertire il file di installazione java oracle tar.gz in .deb con alien?
<glpiana> pdor, per installare java di oracle da deb ci sono i repo da aggiungere
<pdor> si ma non mi funzia bene
<pdor> continua a installarmi anche iced tea
<pdor> della jdk
<pdor> e non va bene giusto?
<pdor> devo far funzionare sweethome3d...che raccomando e' bellissimo
<glpiana> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/oracle-java-installer-conflicting-with.html
<aleks_> ma come diamine si attivano le scorciatoie da tastiera? le imposto, le attivo, chiudo la finestra e paff ritorna disattivato
<glpiana> !dettagli | aleks_
<ubot-it> aleks_: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<pdor> glpiana: sai mica se e' meglio la 7 o la 8? mi pare di aver provato la 8 e non partiva nemmeno
<glpiana> pdor, metti la 7 allora
<aleks_> ubuntu 14.04.1 unity, ho installato gespeaker (text to speech), nella guida: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TextToSpeech dice che per far leggere un testo evidenziato col cursore basta creare una scorciatoia da tastiera
<aleks_> e ti da pure il comando che dv incollare
<aleks_> ma sostanzialmente la scorciatoia resta disattivata
<pdor> glpiana: se dopo aver fatto il purge mi ritrovo iced tea installato non va bene vero?
<pdor> dopo aver installato java ovvio
<glpiana> pdor, che purge hai fatto?
<pdor> purge jdk * o giu di li
<glpiana> pdor, perchè?
<pdor> perche' l'altra guida mi diceva di farlo
<glpiana> aleks_, dove vedi che resta disattivata?
<glpiana> pdor, quale altra guida?
<aleks_> ci sono riuscito, grazie glpy
<pdor> per togliere java jdk e mettere la oracle
<glpiana> pdor, potevi benissimo lasciare l'open jdk, sono alternative, non vanno in conflitto
<pdor> mi sa che inguaio qualcuno se te lo dico :)
<krabador> pdor, dpkg -l | grep iced
<pdor> no adesso l'ho ritolto
<glpiana> pdor, se vuoi mi dai il link. io non ho la sfera di cristallo
<pdor> mi avevno detto specificatamente di togliere iced tea
<pdor> vabbe'
<pdor> provo questa
<glpiana> fare o non fare, non c'è provare
<aleks_> bash -c "gespeaker --play-text=\"$(xsel | sed -e :a -e '$!N;s/\n/ /;ta')\""  è il comando per fare partire il prohgramma gespeaker e gli passa il testo selezionato (giusto?) ma non funge, lo apre solamente
<micles> ciao
<micles> qualcuno per delle info?
<enzotib> !chiedi | micles
<ubot-it> micles: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<micles> sto cercando di installare l'ultima versione di ubuntu su un portatile hp pavillion dv 5000, sistema operativo windows xp ma non riesco nè con cd nè con usb. Premetto che ho seguito tutti i consigli presnti nel forum ma senza risultato..
<krabador> micles, puoi elencare le caratteristiche del pc?
<micles> processore amd turion 64 ed 1 GB di ram
<krabador> scheda video?
<micles> ati mobility radeon xpress 200 series
<krabador> micles, allora scarica lubuntu
<krabador> è l'unica
<krabador> micles, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<krabador> !iso | micles
<ubot-it> micles: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> !usbwin | micles
<ubot-it> micles: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<micles> ok grazie ragazzi, ci provo!
<krabador> per qualsiasi problema, chiedi qui
<micles> grazie, vi farò sapere..
<krabador> micles, ah,
<krabador> micles, la versione 14.04.1
<krabador> scarica quella.
<micles> ok grazie
<akis24> ciao
<micles> se dovessi invece utilizzare unetbootin per trasferire lubuntu 14.04.1 fa lo stesso?
<akis24> micles: su che sistema sei adesso ?
<micles> windows 8
<akis24> !usbwin | micles
<ubot-it> micles: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<micles> ok grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<mercury-> salve, qui si possono fare domande su gnome 3?
<krabador> esponi il problema
<mercury-> ciao krabador :), ho installato gnome 3 su Ubuntu 14.04 e vorrei avere la suite di sfondi dell'ultima versione di gnome
<krabador> mmm, allora, prova a vedere che ti installa, con sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-wallpapers
<mercury-> krabador, non sono gli sfondi di gnome 3.12 (non so neanche da dove spuntano fuori questi)
<krabador> sudo apt-get install gnome-backgrounds
<krabador> mercury-, i primi sono quelli di ubuntu gnome
<mercury-> krabador, già provato, mi da alcuni sfondi ma non quelli che vorrei, aspetta, ti mando un link allo sfondo che vorrei mettere
<mercury-> krabador, ecco, https://www.google.it/search?q=gnome+3.12+wallpaper&client=ubuntu&hs=vUU&channel=fs&tbm=isch&imgil=EhTfdbo-E5NlzM%253A%253BPRvA4bUxHttXEM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fnews.softpedia.com%25252Fnews%25252FThis-Is-the-Default-Wallpaper-of-the-GNOME-3-12-Linux-Desktop-426383.shtml&source=iu&usg=__OG4O3RyY-cYafsGPBKbL-yFw8Dw%3D&sa=X&ei=Rvj1U9WZDaqK4gS20YG4DQ&ved=0CCQQ9QEwAA&biw=1366&bih=645#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=EhTfdbo-E5NlzM%253A%3BPRvA4
<mercury-> bUxHttXEM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fnews.softpedia.com%252Fimages%252Fnews2%252FThis-Is-the-Default-Wallpaper-of-the-GNOME-3-12-Linux-Desktop-426383-2.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fnews.softpedia.com%252Fnews%252FThis-Is-the-Default-Wallpaper-of-the-GNOME-3-12-Linux-Desktop-426383.shtml%3B2560%3B1440
<mercury-> mi sa che dovevo fare un paste...
<krabador> mercury-, su google, puoi fare "visualizza immagine" e ti da il link reale
<krabador> mercury-, non te lo dicono al gruppo web?
<krabador> :D
<mercury-> :)
<mercury-> non ci avevo pensato
<mercury-> krabador, http://news.softpedia.com/images/news2/This-Is-the-Default-Wallpaper-of-the-GNOME-3-12-Linux-Desktop-426383-2.jpg
<krabador> mercury-, ecco il default
<krabador> che tra l'altro, in gnome 3.12 , cambia fantasia, durante la giornata
<mercury-> krabador, esatto, quello, come lo installo?
<krabador> mercury-, scusami, puoi mandarmi uno screenhot di cambia sfondo ---- sfondo---- seleziona sfondo ?
<mercury-> scusami, non ho capito cosa intendi
<krabador> sei in gnome3 adesso?
<mercury-> sì
<krabador> ecco, tasto destro sullo sfondo attuale, clicca cambia sfondo
<krabador> avrai una schermata in cui selezionare lo sfondo del desktopo o la schermata di blocco
<mercury-> krabador, non ho quell'opzione :/
<krabador> seleziona il desktop, a sinista
<krabador> allora , impostazioni ---- sfondo -----
<krabador> screenshot
<mercury-> ok
<giampiero> Buongiorno a tutti, ho un problema con la luminosità del video. Ho un Lenovo essential G500 con lubuntu 14.04 e non riesco ad abbassare la luminosità.
<krabador> giampiero, allora, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<krabador> giampiero, ed in questa linea
<krabador> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=
<krabador> aggiungi acpi_backlight=vendor
<krabador> salvi
<krabador> sudo update-grub
<krabador> e riavvii
<krabador> vedi che succede
<krabador> per la precisione, dopo quiet splash
<giampiero> Ho già provato.  Il mio grub adesso è GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset acpi_backlight=vendor"
<krabador> giampiero, cosa fa successivamente alla modifica?
<giampiero> Nulla, resta uguale a prima. E' come se non riconoscesse il monitor come retroilluminato. Se uso xbacklight mi dice "No outputs have backlight property"
<mauro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8106975/
<krabador> mauro, va nelle opzioni di chrome, e seleziona di aprire una nuova sessione, in apertura
<mauro> ok
<krabador> giampiero, ls -la /sys/class/backlight
<giampiero> Fatto. E..?
<krabador> posta qui il contenuto?
<giampiero> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8107014/
<krabador> giampiero, cd ideapad
<krabador> giampiero, ls -la ,  e posta il contenuto
<giampiero> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8107062/
<krabador> giampiero, hai verificato che HotKey Mode , in bios è enabled ?
<giampiero> Quando regolo la luminosità da tastiera premo il tasto Fn. Hotkeymode è disabilitato.
<krabador> giampiero, abilita hotkeymode in bios, riavvia
<giampiero> provo
<giampiero> krabador: fatto, nulla.
<krabador> giampiero, aggiungi GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=Linux" in /etc/default/grub , dando poi un sudo update-grub
<giampiero> Quindi avrei "quiet splash nomodeset acpi_osi=Linux", giusto?
<tadolo> ciao a tutti. ho resettato il bios per provare a risolvere un problema, e il risultato é che ricevo un messaggio a schermo nero che dice 'Check cable connection! PXE-MOF: exiting intel PXE ROM.", dopo lo schermo nero che dice "Operating system not found". e non riesco ad andare avanti. qualcuno mi sa aiutare? ho smanacciato un bel po' col bios per individuare il problema, ma non lo trovo
<krabador> no
<krabador> giampiero, no
<krabador> giampiero, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor"
<krabador> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=Linux"
<krabador> giampiero, in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT   hai anche nomodeset ?
<giampiero> Sì, se lo tolgo, dopo il grub mi dà schermo nero e si blocca.
<krabador> giampiero, tienilo allora
<krabador> giampiero, hai solo scheda video intel?
<tadolo> qualcuno mi sa aiutare?
<giampiero> Ho AMD Mobility Radeon HD8570M
<krabador> giampiero, non hai mai installato nessun driver?
<giampiero> No
<krabador> tadolo, entra in bios, e setta hd come prima periferica di boot
<krabador> giampiero, allora, puoi togliere nomodeset , sudo update-grub , software-properties-gtk , selezionare un catalyst di amd
<tadolo> krabador: ho settato hdd0, con un lungo seriale a seguito, ma mi da lo stesso errore
<krabador> riavviare
<krabador> tadolo, dove era installato il sistema operativo?
<krabador> tadolo, quanti hd hai?
<krabador> tadolo, come sei connesso adesso?
<krabador> !informazioni
<tadolo> krabador: è un laptop, la lista mi da: ATA HDD0 (con seriale), USB CD, USB HDD, ATA HDD2, USB FDD, PCI LAN Atheros Boot Agent. sono sul computer della mia ragazza
<giampiero> krabador: ilcatalyst lo scelgo da Driver aggiuntivi scegliendo un driver proprietario?
<tadolo> krabador: ho provato a muovere le varie prioritá di boot, ma mi da sempre lo stesso errore, come se volesse caricare il sistema operativo dalla rete. se connetto ad un cavo ethernet mi porta ad un errore differente: PXE-E53 no boot filename received
<krabador> se in lista metti hdd0 come prima periferica di boot, non puoi avere la richiesta di boot da pxe
<krabador> a meno che non hai una voce, nelle integrated peripherals adibita alla lan boot rom
<krabador> tadolo, se settato il boot da lan, e non si è connessi con un server adibito a tale scopo , non carica nulla
<krabador> giampiero, software-properties-gtk, ultima tab a destra, driver aggiuntivi
<krabador> si
<tadolo> krabador: eppure lo fa. ho una "Ethernet LAN Option ROM" che é abilitata, ho provato a disabilitarla é mi porta diretto allo schermo nero dove dice che non trova nessun OS, senza la pagina con PXE-M0F
<krabador> ecco , tienilo in quel modo
<krabador> tadolo, dove era installato il sistema operativo?
<tadolo> krabador é come se all'improvviso non trovasse grub sul hdd0
<giampiero> krabador: ma questo ha a che fare con la luminosità dello schermo? Avevo già provato a cambiare driver.
<krabador> giampiero, in ogni caso non hai piu' problemi di nomodeset
<krabador> e potrebbe influire sul settaggio dellal luminosità
<tadolo> krabador direi su ATA HDD0, ho un solo disco fisso, quindi se mi appare il seriale dovrebbe voler dire che lo riconosce, e quindi immagino sia lí
<giampiero> Ok. Dopo cambiato e aggiornato il grub, devo riavviare?
<krabador> tadolo, che cosa avevi dentro a quell'hd?
<krabador> giampiero, si, fa quella modifica, togli nomodeset, update-grub, installa il catalyst, riavvia
<tadolo> krabador: tutto :) sistema operativo e i miei file
<krabador> tadolo, "tutto" , quanti sistemi operativi, e quali
<tadolo> krabador: solo ubuntu 14.04
<krabador> tadolo, allora carica il supporto di installazione di ubuntu, con l'opzione "prova ubuntu", connesso ad internet in cavo land
<krabador> tadolo, rientra poi qui
<tadolo> krabador: ok, dammi due minuti
<tadolo> krabador: eccomi. ora sono in live
<krabador> tadolo, sudo lshw da terminale
<krabador> e pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | tadolo
<ubot-it> tadolo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<micles> ciao ragazzi ho provato con i vostri consigli ma niente da fare..
<jester-> micles: cioè?
<tadolo> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/8107339/
<krabador> micles, hai realizzato correttamente il supporto di installazione?
<krabador> micles, descrivi il problema
<krabador> ok tadolo , sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> sempre pastebin
<tadolo> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/8107351/
<krabador> !grub | tadolo
<ubot-it> tadolo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> prova a seguire il ripristino
<tadolo> krabador: ok, ora provo
<micles> krabador, ho eseguito la procedura come avete descritto. l'installazione da usb non parte nonostante abbia settato il boot correttamente. da windows ho provato ad installare lubuntu ma alla fine del processo mi ha dato un errore
<tadolo> qualcuno mi sa aiutare da qui in poi? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8107361/
<jester-> tadolo: devi usare boot reapair con efi
<tadolo> jester- ehm... ?
<jester-> !uefi| tadolo parte recupero del bootloader
<ubot-it> tadolo parte recupero del bootloader: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<tadolo> jester- questo per ripristinare grub?
<jester-> tadolo: yess
<jester-> quallo che hai fatto nel post funziona su mbr
<tadolo> jester-  quando ho finito mi é apparso questo errore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8107473/
<tadolo> jester- provo comunque a riavviare o devo intervenire in qualche modo?
<jester-> tadolo: pare abbia fatto
<jester-> prova a riavviar
<jester-> e
<tadolo> jester- ok, provo
<tado> jester- funziona!
<jester-> bene
<tado> jester- e funziona anche il bluetooth, che era il motivo originario per cui avevo resettato il bios :)
<tado> jester- grazie dell'aiuto!
<jester-> de nada
<rrr> ciao
<rrr> ho bisogno di aiuto
<jester-> !qualcuno | rrr
<ubot-it> rrr: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<rrr> is there anybody
<rrr> can help me
<jester-> !qualcuno | rrr
<jester-> rrr: forse se scrivi il problema
<rrr> qualcuno sa dirmi come impostare l'uso di ubuntu secondo il vecchio schema del desktop dellevecchierelease
<jester-> rrr:  quale vecchio schema? ce ne sono una mezza dozzina
<rrr> per esempio,come faccioamettereleicone emodificaneleproprieta'
<rrr> io adessohounproblema
<jester-> rrr: intendi gnome?
<rrr> esattognome
<rrr> inmododaavereleicone eimenudiprogramma"all'antica"
<jester-> rrr: installa gnome-session-fallback e poi termini la sessione al login cambi in gnome classic
<rrr> scusatemahountastochefunzionamale
<rrr> pimiptrologare anchecomeutente root?
<rrr> ok, provero',grazie
<garfield> Ciao a tutti. Come faccio a cambiare il refresh del monitor su ubuntu 14.04?
<krabador> garfield, sudo apt-get install arandr
<garfield> krabador, fatto. Poi?
<krabador> garfield, lo apri, e selezioni un'altra risoluzione
<krabador> garfield, che scheda grafica hai ?
<garfield> Ho una Nvidia 200, ma il problema sta nel monitor che è un aggeggio di emergenza
<alessio> Ciao, io sto tentando di istallare ubuntu su un hp amd64 ma senza successo
<alessio> vedo le prime schermate e poi va in errore ubiquity
<alessio> qualche consiglio? la versione è la 14.04.01
<garfield> krabador, non ci siamo. Così riesco a cambiare la risoluzione, ma a me serve cambiare il refresh rate, passare da 85 a 60 per capirci
<krabador> garfield, se installi il driver proprietario nvidia, puoi settare il tutto dal tool di nvidia
<krabador> alessio, elenca caratteristiche dei componenti del pc
<garfield> Il driver c'è, ma come ci arrivo? Forse se ti spiego la situazione capisci meglio il problema...
<alessio> amd 4600+ a 64 bit
<alessio> 3 gb di ram
<krabador> garfield, hai già il proprietario nvidia ?
<krabador> garfield, dpkg -l | nvidia
<krabador> !pastebin | garfield
<ubot-it> garfield: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alessio> la scheda video se non ricordo male è ati ma dovrei verificare
<garfield> krabador, sì, lo avevo installato insieme alla scheda
<krabador> alessio, che supporto hai fatto per l'installazione ?
<alessio> usb
<alessio> ho scarica2diverse
<krabador> alessio, come hai fatto la pendrive?
<alessio> ho scaricato diverse volte la iso
<garfield> dpkg -l | nvidia comando non trovato
<alessio> pensando ad un errore
<krabador> garfield, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<krabador> alessio, come hai fatto la pendrive?
<alessio> sia con unet che con altro sw che mi pare si chiami win32image....
<garfield> !pastebin: event not found
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<krabador> !usbwin | alessio
<ubot-it> alessio: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> rifalla un'ultima volta con questo software
<alessio> ok grazie mille x le info
<marco__> buona sera, mi sapreste dire quale versione di ubuntu o xubuntu ancora supportata posso mettere su 512 mb ram?
<krabador> marco__, lubuntu
<marco__> lubuntu n°?
<krabador> marco__,  scarica questa http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/lubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<marco__> io ho provato a mettere da prima 14.04 xubuntu poi 10.10 ubuntu ma non essendo supportata non ho potuto mettere la lingua italiana!
<krabador> marco__, va con il link
<marco__> sto scaricando... dici che ce la puà fare con 512 mb ram?
<krabador> è l'unica che puo' farcela
<krabador> sebbene 512mb sono un po' pochini
<marco__> io credevo che per i vecchi pc fosse + adatta xubuntu!
<krabador> marco__, fa un cd, e quando la fai partire, premi f6, e selezioni l'opzione nomodeset
<krabador> marco__, vedi quante cose si imparano?
<marco__> perchè il punto interrogativo immagino sia unm esclamativo .. altrimenti prego riformulare la domanda ...
<marco__> mi togliete la curiosità perche le 04 sono lts mentre .10 no?
<marco__> su lubuntu posso mettere libreoffice o ce già ?
<krabador> lo puoi mettere
<krabador> i repositories dei pacchetti sono gli stessi
<garfield> krabador, mi esce: !pastebin: event not found
<krabador> e tra le differenti versioni ci sono solo differenti software installati di default
<krabador> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> usa il sito
<krabador> per incollare l'out del comando di prima
<garfield> event not found
<krabador> allora , va il quel link
<krabador> incolla il contenuto
<krabador> clicca paste
<krabador> incolla poi qui il link
<garfield> krabador, dopo dpkg -l | grep nvidia non esce nulla, ritorna il prompt
<filippo> buonasera
<krabador> allora non hai installato i drivers
<filippo> non riesco a connettersi a internet...potete aiutarmi?
<garfield> Oh cacchio! E ora come li trovo?
<krabador> Garfield, sempre da terminale, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> ultima tab a destra
<krabador> selezioni un driver proprietario
<garfield> In uso server X di X.org, poi cene sono vari di nvidia. Scelgo quello propruetario e testato immagino
<tuocuggino> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<garfield> Sono connesso?
<garfield> Sì
<garfield> Ma possibile che la barra di avanzamento sia ferma da più di mezz'ora? Non credo che i driver siano poi così enormi...
<krabador> garfield , quale hai scelto in lista?
<garfield> nvidia binary driver version 331-38 (proprietario testato)
<garfield> E' l'unico testato, mi sono fidato
<garfield> Niente, sembra inchiodata lì
<krabador> allora, dagli 5 minuti esatti, poi lo chiudi
<krabador> garfield, sicuro di non avere problemi di connessione?
<garfield> Gli ho dato mezz'ura fino ad adesso
<garfield> Non vredo, ho provato ad aprire qualche pagina web e si apre di borro senza sforzi, anche il mulo è partito in un attimo
<krabador> garfield, adesso è aperto il mulo?
<garfield> No, l'ho aperto un momento solo come test della connessione, poi ho chiuso subito
<garfield> Niente, non fa un passo...
<krabador> garfield, ok, chiudilo
<garfield> Chiuso
<krabador> garfield, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<krabador> !pastebin | garfield
<ubot-it> garfield: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<garfield> Mi torna il prompt
<Wale> ehilà, c'è nessuno?
<krabador> garfield, sudo apt-cache search nvidia
<krabador> !pastebin | garfield
<ubot-it> garfield: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<garfield> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8108990/
<krabador> manda adesso xrandr, e sempre pastebin
<garfield> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8109011/
<krabador> garfield, hai detto che ti serve il 60, giusto ?
<garfield> Esatto, è un monitor di fortuna e con un altro refresh non mi regge
<krabador> xrandr -r 60
<krabador> e lo setti
<garfield> Mi torna subito il prompt
<krabador> rimanda xrandr
<krabador> e di nuovo pastebin
<garfield> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8109103/
<krabador> 1280x768       59.9*
<krabador> è quello che sta funzionando adesso
<krabador> sei a 60mhz
<garfield> Sì, ma su quella risoluzione mi appare tutto schiacciato, come nei vecchi film in cinemascope
<krabador> è un problema di quello che hai a disposizione
<garfield> Volevo cercare di applicarlo sulla 1024x768
<krabador> allora xrandr -s 1024x768 -r 60
<garfield> Perfetto! Si mantiene anche dopo il riavvio o devo ripetere il comando ogni volta che accendo il pc?
<krabador> garfield, si mantiene, ma prova
<garfield> Ok. Grazie mille! Ci stavo perdendo la vista... :-)
<garfield> Esco, provo e riferisco...
<krabador> si, ok
<krabador> prova e torna
<garfield> krabador, non si mantiene. E' tornato compresso...
<krabador> ok
<krabador> allora
<krabador> apri il terminale, manda gnome-session-properties
<krabador> clicca su add
<krabador> xrandr -s 1024x768 -r 60
<garfield> Nel campo Comando, naturalmente...
<krabador> si
<garfield> ok
<krabador> fai ok, close, e riprova
<garfield> Vado e torno
<garfield> krabador, funziona. Però al secondo riavvio. Al primo mi usciva il desktop completamente senza icone e con il mouse che si muoveva ma non rispondeva ai click.
<garfield> Probabilmente si era caricato male qualcosa
<krabador> garfield, hai riavviato altre volte?
<wale> scusate...qualcuno ha un attimo da dedicare ad una povera anima in pena?
<krabador> wale, chiedi
<garfield> Questa è la seconda. La prima avevo fatto un boot a caldo, stavolta a freddo
<krabador> purchè riguardi ubuntu
<krabador> garfield, ok, allora, prova a riavviare 2 volte di fila, poi a spegnere avviare, sempre 2 volte
<wale> grazie, sto cercando di installare l'ultima versione di ubuntu da supporto usb da un pò ho utilizzato due differenti programmi per montare la ISO sulla pennetta ma ogni volta che la lancio si blocca
<krabador> dimmi che succede
<garfield> Ok. A caldo o a freddo?
<krabador> wale, elenca le caratteristiche del pc
<krabador> garfield, i riavvii, anche adesso, di fila
<garfield> Ok
<wale> il pc è un acer aspire 5552
<krabador> !usbwin | wale
<ubot-it> wale: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> questo è un po' il meglio, su win, per questo scopo
<krabador> wale, in che punto si blocca, di preciso ?
<wale> ho utilizzato proprio questo
<krabador> wale, in che punto si blocca, di preciso ?
<wale> praticamente avvio l'installazione e si pianta,all'inizio faceva vedere le varie opzioni tra le quali l'installazione ma si bloccava
<krabador> wale, che scheda video c'è
<wale> poi ho rimasterizzato l'immagine con il programma che mi hai suggerito tu e faceva vedere proprio la prima schermata di ubuntu
<wale> quella viola in cui c'è "tastiera= omino"
<wale> poi ho pensato di scaricare la versione 12 di ubuntu perchè in effetti ho inserito un disco live di mint e funzionava
<krabador> wale, in quella, premendo un pulsante qualsiasi , si puo' scegliere la lingua
<paips> scusate come  faccio nn mi legge l harddisc esterno
<wale> non mi faceva premere niente
<krabador> paips, krabador> paips, inseriscilo, apri il terminale, manda sudo fdisk -l
<wale> si piantava e non dava più segni di vita
<paips>  cosa sisgnifica manda  sudo
<wale> ho anche avviato l'applicazione di supporto all'installazione,l'assistenza all'installazione
<wale> ma pare gli manchi un file ad un certo punto
<krabador> paips, lo scrivi e premi invio
<krabador> !pastebin | paips
<ubot-it> paips: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> "avviato l'applicazione di supporto all'installazione,l'assistenza all'installazione" ?
<wale> si, avvio il file wubi.exe
<krabador> wale, wubi funziona male
<krabador> wale, te lo installa dentro win
<krabador> come se fosse un programma
<wale> mi dà l'opportunità di riavviare manualmente per procedere con l'installazione, riavviare subito oppure con l'assitenza
<wale> ah brutta cosa.
<krabador> wale, formatta la pendrive
<wale> già fatto
<wale> un paio di volte
<krabador> wale, rifà la pendrive con universal usb installer
<krabador> wale, che versione di ubuntu hai scaricato ?
<wale> 14.04.1
<wale> i requisiti di sistema li ho controllati
<wale> non sono quelli il problema
<wale> anche se il mio cd live di mint è andato subito senza problemi
<krabador> wale, fa un dvd anche di ubuntu
<krabador> wale, potresti avere la pendrive in putrefazione
<krabador> e scaricato una iso male
<wale> ma non puzza :(
<wale> ho riscaricato la iso
<garfield> krabador, stavolta tutto liscio! Grazie ancora!
<krabador> garfield, ottimo allora
<garfield> Naturalmente questa consulenza la considero birraware, se abiti o capiti dalle mie parti
<krabador> :D
<krabador> figurati
<wale> ho provato anche con la 12.04.4
<krabador> wale, 32 o 64 bit?
<garfield> Hai visto mai? Io sono dalle parti di Piacenza, se sei in zona si combina
<wale> 64 bit
<krabador> garfield, con piacere
<garfield> Tanto ci si rivede di sicuro qui prima o poi
<garfield> Grazie ancora per adesso! Vaso. Ciao e buona serata!
<krabador> garfield, dal punto di vista utente, meglio di no
<krabador> :D
<garfield> Sapessi... ogni momento ho un casino nuovo...
<krabador> garfield, buona serata e buon sistema
<garfield> Grazie! Ciao! :-)
<wale> bon, cambio pendrive e vedo cosa succede
<krabador> wale, universal usb installer, con l'altra pendrive, non dovesse andare prova unetbootin
<wale> già provato anche quello
<krabador> solo che ha meno opzioni all'ingresso
<wale> è stato il primo che ho provato ma non è andato
<wale> scusa, sono sfigata :(
<paips> allora vediamo .. adesso scusate  ma se qualcuno mi puo aiutare e mi devo rivolgere  altrove ditemelo..... io  come avete capito nn sono unmago... del pc ......cmq detto questo con win  nn misi  leggeva hd esterno e mi diceva   per leggerlo formatta.... ma io dentro ho dei file  importanti   volevo leggerlo in altra maniera allora ho provato  nwipe .. ma nn ho fatto finire la procedura... l ho cavata prima quindi  ora nn mi
<paips> vede piu nulla
<krabador> paips, che sistema operativo stai usando ?
<paips> ora ubuntu
<krabador> paips, allora, ed è la terza volta che te lo dico, non è quindi una questione "non sono esperto" , apri un terminale
<krabador> ci sei?
<paips> si
<krabador> inserisci il tuo disco esterno
<krabador> ci sei ?
<paips> si
<krabador> scrivi sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> copia il contenuto del comando ed incollalo su questo link
<krabador> !pastebin | paips
<ubot-it> paips: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<wale> krabador, provo la nuova installazione, per ora, grazie...
<krabador> di niente
<paips> e quando ho la risp
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> e invio
<krabador> paips, da quando usi un pc?
<paips> sudo fdisk -l
<paips> da sempre ma ubuntu da poco
<krabador> mai mandato un comando in un prompt, in vita tua?
<paips> si ma dadove lo apro qui
<krabador>  apri un terminale
<krabador> <krabador> ci sei?
<krabador> <paips> si
<paips> si
<krabador> dici si, tanto per dire^
<krabador> ?
<paips> no no
<paips> scusa
<krabador> aperto il terminale?
<krabador> !terminale
<ubot-it> Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<paips> ho ricaricato con win   ... cosi il prompt l ho trovato meglio.. il comando e sudo..
<krabador> paips, il comando che ti ho segnalato , è per ubuntu
<paips> dio bho se sono impedito zio brecco alllora dove e il promt  su ubunto
<krabador> paips, premendo ctrl alt t
<paips> oks
<krabador> oppure cliccando sull'icona in alto a sinistra
<krabador> digitando ter
<krabador> e cliccando sull'icona che appare del terminale
<Wale> ok, problema nuovo, partizionamento: ho dedicato una partizione da 20 giga a ubuntu, come faccio a fargliela riconoscere in tipocdi installazione?
<krabador> Wale, hai risolto con la pendrive?
<Wale> siiiii, evidentemente la pendrive era puzzolente sul serio
<krabador> visto? :D
<krabador> allora, hai caricato "prova ubuntu " ?
<Wale> grazie ,:) c'è speranza anche per le noobbine come me
<Wale> si, sono nel programma di installazione però ora non so come gestore le partizioni perché ne avevo fatta una con partition wizard da 20
<krabador> Wale, allora, questo pc, ha la possibilità di connettersi ad un cavo lan ?
<Wale> si è connesso
<krabador> Wale, allora ctrl alt t
<krabador> al che digiti sudo fdisk -l
<Wale> ma lo devo fare partire live per farlo? io ero già nel programma di instalazione
<krabador> da dentro al terminale, con ctrl shift t , apri un'altra tab, in cui scrivi firefox
<krabador> lo so
<krabador> ma il terminale, ed il browser in questo modo partono anche da li
<krabador> Wale, se poi , annulli tutto, fai ripartire, selezioni "prova ubuntu" e rientri qui, puoi far partire la procedura di installazione , segnalando problemi
<Wale>  aspetta, mi sono persa, quindi, io adesso avvio prova ubuntu, entro nel terminale, scrivo quel che mi hai detto e rientro?
<krabador> Wale, si, "prova ubuntu" , apri il terminale, e il browser
<krabador> dal browser entri qui
<krabador> e nel terminale fai i comandi
<krabador> al che
<krabador> da li stesso
<krabador> puoi far partire l'installazione
<Wale-reveange> Bam!
<krabador> bene sei qui con prova?
<Wale-reveange> yes
<krabador> Wale-reveange, allora, terminale, manda sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> poi pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | Wale-reveange
<ubot-it> Wale-reveange: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Wale-reveange> ok il primo comando lo ha preso
<Wale-reveange> vedo la partizione che ho chiamato linux e nella quale pensavo di installarlo
<Wale-reveange> e ora come faccio a dirgli che voglio installarlo proprio li?
<krabador> Wale-reveange, posta per favore il risultato di sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> in pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | Wale-reveange
<ubot-it> Wale-reveange: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Wale-reveange> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8109571/
<Wale-reveange> ecco qui
<krabador> Wale-reveange, allora, fai tranquillamente partire l'installazione
<krabador> quando ti chiederà dove installare , fai "altro"
<krabador> e fischia
<Wale-reveange> bene io ero arrivata proprio ad altro prima
<Wale-reveange> poi non sapevo bene come settarle
<Wale-reveange> ok sono a tipo di installazione
<Wale-reveange> dove mi chiede cosa voglio fare della vita delle mie partizioni
<Wale-reveange> e sa che in una c e- windows 7 e nell-altra il sistema di recovery di winzozz
<krabador> allora, stringi medio ed anulare, di una mano, con il pollice, e tendi l'indice ed il mignolo
<krabador> con l'altra mano tieni il mouse, seleziona "altro"
<krabador> e vai avanti
<Wale-reveange> sono riuscita a fare tutto ma non a tenere il mouse, scusa, uso il pad del portatile >D
<Wale-reveange> si fatot
<Wale-reveange> fatto
<krabador> bene , hai l'elenco delle partizioni?
<Wale-reveange> yez
<krabador> mi raccomando , la mano con anulare e medio stretti dal pollice, e indice e mignolo tesi
<krabador> seleziona /dev/sda5
<krabador> clicca sotto a sinistra su "change"
<Wale-reveange> ok
<Wale-reveange> ma uso due mani, devo farlo con tutte e due?
<krabador> per quello basta una
<krabador> quella libera
<Wale-reveange> ok ce la posso fare
<Wale-reveange> quindi, change...e poi?
<krabador> nella schermatina, clicca sul menu a tendina
<krabador> e metti "file system ext4 con journaling"
<Wale-reveange> punto di mount?
<krabador> ecco
<krabador> punto di moun
<krabador> mount
<krabador>  /
<krabador> il semplice slash
<krabador> che significa root
<Wale-reveange> maddai,.... e- come dire...42...
<krabador> no, root
<krabador> non ci provare
<krabador> ricordati che i delfini se ne sono andati .
<Wale-reveange> si ma non hai visto guida galattica per autostoppisti..io cercavo root ed era solo slash..che delusione
<Wale-reveange> ok adesso gli do avanti e bon
<krabador> spetta
<Wale-reveange> non mi chiede altro
<krabador> seleziona , una volta premuto ok, qui
<Wale-reveange> su change intendo
<krabador> si change no
<krabador> infatti chiudi correttamente
<krabador> dai ok
<krabador> spunta, a fianco di /dev/sda5 la voce di formattazione
<krabador> ed assicurati , poco sotto change
<krabador> che grub si installi nell'unico disco di sistema
<krabador> senza numero finale di partizione
<Wale-reveange> aspetta sotto change c-e device per l-installazione del boot loader
<Wale-reveange> e posso selezionale le partizioni..devo inserire la /dev/sda5?
<krabador> no
<Wale-reveange> e poi vado su installa?
<krabador> per il boot loader
<krabador> deve essere
<krabador> /dev/sda
<krabador> senza numero
<Wale-reveange> ok
<krabador> nella media è già selezionato
<krabador> se c'è un solo dico
<krabador> disco
<krabador> questo è fondamentale
<krabador> altrimenti non ti va
<Wale-reveange> ok
<Wale-reveange> allora vado avanti con l-installazione?
<krabador> si, una volta assicurata
<krabador> la prudenza non è mai troppa
<krabador> che il boot loader vada in /dev/sda
<krabador> senza numero
<krabador> vai pure avanti
<Wale-reveange> mi sembra di star disinnescando una bomba, si e senza numero....dai...vado avanti...
<krabador> non hai una swap, e te lo segnalerà, ma non è cosi' grave
<krabador> sarebbe meglio averla
<krabador> ma una volta che hai partizionato tutto da sola
<krabador> va bene cosi0
<Wale-reveange> guarda me lo ha appena chiesto...se non e- necessario lasciamo cosi >D
<Wale-reveange> fuso orario?
<krabador> allora, puoi vivere senza
<Wale-reveange> no dai...quello lo so...pitcairn no?
<krabador> ma se c'è è meglio
<krabador> no, roma
<krabador> vai di roma
<Wale-reveange> ahahahah
<krabador> poi, importantissimo
<krabador> NON cifrare la home
<krabador> quando ti verrà chiesto , nella schermata di settaggio dell'utente
<krabador> e lascia l'opzione per accedere sempre con password
<Wale-reveange> non mi sembra me lo abbia ancora chiest
<Wale-reveange> ah si
<Wale-reveange> cifrare la casella personale
<krabador> infatti sto predicendo il tuo futuro
<Wale-reveange> afferrato
<krabador> che ormai è presente
<Wale-reveange> caspita sei troppo avanti
<Wale-reveange> non ci posso credere
<Wale-reveange> si sta installando, incredibile...
<krabador> vedi?
<krabador> sembrano ostili+
<krabador> ma sono agnelloidi
<Wale-reveange> in effetti avevo gia' avuto l'enorme tentazione di mangiarli....
<Wale-reveange> grazie per avermi fatto da insegnante di sostegno
<krabador> Wale-reveange, questo è il canale italiano di supporto ufficiale
<krabador> è di queste cose che si parla
<Wale-reveange> ottimo
<krabador> Wale-reveange, hai settato all'inizio gli aggiornamenti ,e l'installazione dei software di terze parti
<krabador> ?
<Wale-reveange> gli ho chiesto di aggiornarsi ma non gli ho detto dell'installazione dei sofware di terze parti
<Wale-reveange> adesso a finito
<krabador> è apparso il messaggio di riavvio?
<Wale-reveange> si
<Wale-reveange> lo sto riavviando
<krabador> bene, allora puoi riavviare
<Wale-reveange> bene, vediamo che succede
<Wale> mha...sembra funzionare
<Wale> devo aggiornarlo, chiaro ma sembra tutto a posto
<krabador> Wale, allora, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<krabador> manda questo da terminale
<krabador> e fa tutto insieme
<Wale> con tutti gli &&?
<Wale> ok
<Wale> fatto
<Wale> sta lavorando
<krabador> si, era da copiare ed incollare tutto
<Wale> si perfetto sta scaricando
<Wale> ma...EULA..sarebbe un divorzio da microsoft? non capisco
<Wale> no..ok ho capito
<krabador> la eula serve
<krabador> in quanto installa Microsoft TrueType core fonts
<krabador> e allora...
<Wale> accordo di licenza con l'utente finale...
<Wale> wikipedia rules....senti...c'è altro che devo sapere in questa fase?lo lascio finire di lavorare prima di installare tutti i  programmini che mi servono?
<krabador> si, fallo fare, e poi installa roba
<Wale> mi segnala degli altri aggiornamenti
<Wale> li faccio partire tutti?
<Wale> ok, devo  riavviare, penso che per oggi basti così
<Wale> krababor, grazie mille per l'ottimo supporto, buonanotte :)
<robyp64> Buonasera ho messo ubuntu su pen drive con startup disk creator lo posso installare sempre sullo stesso supporto?
<krabador> robyp64, se con startup disk creator, selezioni la voce in basso, assegnando dello spazio per i salvataggi, rendi la pendrive persistent
#ubuntu-it 2014-08-22
<glpiana> ola
<akis24> giorno
<stefanothewwolf> salve a tutti
<stefanothewwolf> salve mi è capitato una cosa strana
<stefanothewwolf> ieri ho rimosso kde4
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<stefanothewwolf> poi ho installato gnome
<enzotib> !enter | stefanothewwolf
<ubot-it> stefanothewwolf: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<stefanothewwolf> ma alcuni programmi rimangono in qt
<glpiana> stefanothewwolf, normale. disinstallal pure quelli uno a uno
<enzotib> stefanothewwolf, i programmi che sono scritti per qt usano qt, punto.
<giampiero> Ciao a tutti, sto provando ad installare l'ultima versione del driver amd catalyst per la mia scheda grafica, ma mi dice che devo rimuovere prima il driver fglrx esistente. Come faccio a fare questo?
<glpiana> giampiero, hai preso i driver dal sito?
<giampiero> glpiana,Sì, dal sito amd
<jester-> stefanothewwolf: normale la cosa, ma quello che funa sotto kde funza sotto qualsiasi ambiente grafico e viceversa
<glpiana> giampiero, mentre prima avevi installato quelli proposti dal sistema?
<giampiero> glpiana, esatto
<martino> ciao, ho provato ad installare ubuntu 10.10 ma visto il mancato supporto non posso mettere la lingua italiana... ce un modo alternativo?
<glpiana> giampiero, io ti sconsiglio di farlo. ma se proprio vuoi (poi però non venire qui per mettere a posto) levi i proprietari tramite il gestore driver aggiuntivi con cui li hai installati la prima volta
<enzotib> martino, 10.10? perché mai una release così vecchia?
<glpiana> martino, ti è già stato detto più volte cosa fare
<enzotib> !eol | martino
<ubot-it> martino: Per le versioni di Ubuntu che hanno raggiunto il termine del loro ciclo di supporto leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<stefanothewwolf> enzotib, ok! XD ok
<giampiero> glpiana, è quello che vorrei fare, rimuovere solo i driver proprietari (anche perché se li seleziono mi dice che non sono perfettamente funzionanti), ma non li ho installati io, erano già presenti, come faccio a rimuoverli?
<glpiana> giampiero, da soli non si installano per cui li hai messi tu. per toglierli ti ho detto cosa fare, rileggi sopra
<glpiana> giampiero, se la cosa non è chiara, dimmi cosa non ti è chiaro e vedo di spiegarmi diversamente
<martino> nonb ci capisco gran che ... cosa servirebbe questa procedura? --- http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<giampiero> glpiana,Ok, allora non ricordo come li ho installati. Puoi dirmi come disinstallarli?
<giampiero> glpiana, anzi non ricordo di averli installati...cmq...
<glpiana> giampiero, ascolta, te l'ho scritto sopra cosa fare. leggi
<giampiero> glpiana, abbi pazienza, spiegami passo passo. Vado su driver aggiuntivi, e poi?
<glpiana> giampiero, e poi li disattivi. punto
<ExPBoy> martino ma hai letto la guida?
<glpiana> ExPBoy, è da una settimana che gli diamo sta guida. secondo te l'ha letta?
<ExPBoy> appunto
<ExPBoy> volevo vedere se diceva di si
<giampiero> glpiana, non voglio disattivarli, voglio disinstallarli. Se restano lì l'installer di amd non mi lascia continuare.
<jester-> glpiana: mmmmm che ubuntu abbia ricominciato a fare scherzi da prete la notte a pc spento?
<glpiana> giampiero, apri un terminale
<giampiero> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> giampiero, dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<martino> si dice che siccome non più supportate vengono spostate in server differenti ... e per ricevere aggiornamenti bisogna fare in un certo modo ma io non me la sento di modificare file di sistema...
<glpiana> !paste | giampiero
<ubot-it> giampiero: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> martino, allora installati una versione supportata
<martino> il pc non supporta ... quel'e tra le versioni ancora supportata la piu vecchia?
<giampiero> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> martino, 10.04 per poco, 12.04 per 3 anni ancora
<glpiana> giampiero, il link alla pagina per cortesia
<giampiero> glpiana, non ho capito
<martino> allora se installassi la 10.04 posso metterla in ita?
<glpiana> !paste | giampiero LEGGI TUTTO
<ubot-it> giampiero LEGGI TUTTO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> martino, certo, tutte puoi metterle in italiano
<giampiero> scusa ma dove sono sti lunghi output?
<martino> la 10.10 non si riesce perche non più supportata... o il supporto con le lingue non centra?
<glpiana> giampiero, hai dato il comando nel terminale?
<giampiero> Yessir
<glpiana> martino, non parliamo di versioni non supportate. che supporto cerchi se non son più supportate?
<ExPBoy> martino, certo che sei molto insistente
<glpiana> giampiero, e hai ricevuto output?
<giampiero> No
<glpiana> giampiero, allora scrivi: lsmod        e metti l'output su pastebin
<giampiero> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8112701/
<glpiana> giampiero, mi spieghi perchè vuoi mettere i driver amd su una scheda intel? :D
<glpiana> giampiero, dammi l'output di lspci
<martino> no non voglio essere scomodante vorrei solo capire... perchè ho collegato tramite cavo eternet a internet poi sono andato su supporto lingue per installare l'italiano ma mi diceva che il tentativo falliva... cercando su internet genegrale ho letto che se non + supportate non si poteva nemmeno mettere la lingua perche gli aggiornamenti sonpo chiusi ..io non so se sia vero o no per questo vorrei capire ... magari farò anche le don
<giampiero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8112716/
<giampiero> glpiana, vedi la mad?
<giampiero> amd, pardon
<glpiana> martino, per cortesia, non farmelo ripetere più. la 10.10 non è più supportata. se vuoi installare qualsiasi cosa lingua compresa devi usare i repository old-release, come indicato sulla guida che ti è stata più e più e più e più volte suggerita
<glpiana> giampiero, sì, ma tu stai usando questa: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<glpiana> giampiero, leggi qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/AbilitareDriverProprietari
<giampiero> glpiana, ok ma il driver in uso (e raccomandato) è X.org X server Amd/ATI display driver wrapper
<glpiana> giampiero, no, da lsmod si vede che stai usando i915, cioè il driver della scheda intel
<giampiero> glpiaa, ma da driver aggiuntivi mi dice che sto usando quello che ti ho scritto sopora.
<giampiero> sopra
<glpiana> giampiero, come vuoi tu, stai usando quello, stai usando la scheda ati e tutto va bene. ok? preferisci che ti dica così?
<giampiero> glpiana, c'è modo per postare un'immagine?
<jester-> giampiero: riscontri problemi di video?
<glpiana> !image | giampiero
<ubot-it> giampiero: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> giampiero, ma non è necessario. io ci credo che tu leggi quello nel gestore dei driver
<glpiana> giampiero, ma non significa che stai usando quella scheda, solo che sono installati quei driver per quella scheda
<glpiana> giampiero, tri assicuro che stai usando la intel
<giampiero> http://postimg.org/image/q0q81n2n7/
<jester-> giampiero: semplicemente perché è installato mica che lo sta relamente usando
<glpiana> giampiero, visto, e tra l'altro quello è il driver open
<jester-> giampiero: lo switch fra intel e amd è automatico, ghe pensa il sistema
<glpiana> giampiero, se vuoi prova da lì ad attivare il driver proprietario, ma lascia perdere quelli del sito
<giampiero> glpiana, esatto, ce ne sono altri due proprietari che non vanno, io vorrei installare il proprietario scaricato da amd ma mi dice che devo disinstallare quiei due. E' fattibilie?
<glpiana> che poi ti tocca reinstallare o devo impazzire io a rimettere le cose a posto
<glpiana> giampiero, non sono installati quelli
<giampiero> glpiana,  ma scusa, io posso selezionarli, perché dici che non sono installati?
<glpiana> giampiero, perchè dal comando che hai dato prima non è uscito nulla. a meno che tu abbia scritto male
<jester-> giampiero: non son installati ma installabili
<jester-> se vai al supermercato mica hai comprato la roba che c'è sugli scaffali
<glpiana> ah no?
<glpiana> allora alla cass ami han fregato
<jester-> eh altrimenti sai che scontrino lingo un paio di km
<jester-> lungo*
<giampiero> glpiana, quando provo ad installare i driver amd mi dice questo http://postimg.org/image/3u1x8e6kl/
<glpiana> giampiero, io ti sconsiglio di installare i driver presi dal sito.
<giampiero> glpiana, vorrei provare, alla peggio reinstallo tutto.
<glpiana> scrivi in un terminale: cat /usr/share/ati/fglrx-install.log
<glpiana> !paste | giampiero
<ubot-it> giampiero: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giampiero> quindi, come disinstallo i driver fglrx?
<glpiana> giampiero, davvero io credo che tu abbia deciso di passare la mattina a prendermi in giro
<giampiero> glpiana, c'è scritto quello che c'è nell'immagine.
<glpiana> giampiero, NON HAI DRIVER FGLRX INSTALLATI checchè ne dica l'installer
<glpiana> quindi, non essendo installati, come puoi disinstallarli?
<glpiana> NON PUOI!!!!
<glpiana> ok?
<giampiero> allora è l'installer che prende in giro me. cmq non è il caso di essere sgradevoli.
<glpiana> vabbè, ciao
<giampiero> ciao a te.
<glpiana> giampiero, ridai: dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<giampiero> va bene così, per oggi lascio perdere.
<glpiana> -.-
<jester-> mah
<glpiana> son stato troppo sgradevole
<jester-> magari domani dice cosa ha fatto relamente
<jester-> nel caso dica ancora che non ha fatto nulla bisogna segnalare a canonical che ubuntu ha ricominciato a fare cose strane quasi da macumba
<glpiana> lol
<Ferrari> ciao ragazzi, io ho un netbook asus 1001 pxd e da un giorno all'altro non mi è più funzionato l'audio con le cuffie. Cosa posso fare?
<glpiana> Ferrari, dalle casse funziona?
<Ferrari> si
<glpiana> Ferrari, inserendo le cuffie le casse smettono di suonare?
<Ferrari> si
<glpiana> Ferrari, apri un terminale e scrivi: alsamixer. allarga bene il temrinale e rpendi una schermata
<jester-> Ferrari: se alzi il volume?
<glpiana> !image | Ferrari
<ubot-it> Ferrari: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Ferrari> http://oi58.tinypic.com/15tt13.jpg
<glpiana> Ferrari, prova a spostarti con la freccia destra sotto alla prima voce headphone mic e premi il tasto "m". poi la freccia in alto per alzare il volume del canale
<Ferrari> è già a 100
<Ferrari> ah ok scusa ho sbagliato
<dadexix86_> quit
<Ferrari> nulla :-(
<glpiana> Ferrari, spostati su quello più a destra e vedi se puoi alzare anche quello
<Ferrari> nulla ancora
<Ferrari> ci risentiamo oggi pomeriggio, vado a mangiare
<glpiana> Ferrari, continua a spostarti verso destra e vedi se appaiono altri canali relativi alle cuffie
<glpiana> a mezzogiorno meno dieci va a mangiare?
<jester-> Fetentone: prova a installare pavucontrol e a usarlo
<Fetentone> jester-, scusa il ritardo, provosubito, ma a che mi serve?
<glpiana> Fetentone, non era per te
<Fetentone> ah!
<Fetentone> infatti era un po curiosa la cosa, qua mai nessuno che mi si caga e mo, di colpo, arrivava un consiglio... bene, almeno qui è tutto normale :D
<jester-> Fetentone: tab cannato ferrari era uscito e ha beccato te
<Mauro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8113162/
<glpiana> Mauro, che curioso uso di pastebin
<glpiana> Mauro, e quando chiudi la sessione chiudi chrome prima o lasci che tutto venga terminato in chiusura?
<krabador> Mauro, va nelle impostazioni chrome, e imposta nuova sessione ad ogni apertura
<krabador> "all'avvio" "apri la pagina nuova scheda"
<krabador> oppure
<Mauro> Chiudo sempre chrome prima
<krabador> "all'avvio" "apri una pagina specifica o un insieme di pagine"
<krabador> trovi la voce appena apri "impostazioni "
<Mauro> Si ho l'impostazione per aprire la nuova scheda
<krabador> è la seconda voce dall'alto
<Mauro> ok provo però mi devo disconnettere per riavviare Lubuntu e vedere se è risolto
<krabador> Mauro, ti basta settare, chiudere chrome, e riaprirlo
<Mauro> No il problema mi si pone quando riavvio Lubuntu e mi viene quella schermata che vi ho inviato
<Mauro> Se rimango connesso non ho problemi
<krabador> ok, prova
<Ferrari> ciao ragazzi, sono ancora io, vi avevo lasciato perchè dovevo pranzare ma ora ho tutto il tempo che volete per risolvere il problema dell'audio
<Ferrari> per chi non avesse visto prima, sul mio pc lubuntu non riesco a sentire musica con le cuffie
<glpiana> Ferrari, jester- voleva suggerirti l'installazione di pavucontrol
<Ferrari> procedo!
<Ferrari> il terminale dice che è gia aggiornato
<glpiana> Ferrari, allora avvialo e controllane le opzioni. io son su kde e non me lo ricordo più pavucontrol :)
<jester-> Ferrari: apri pavucontrol e setta il canale  uscita sulle cuffie
<Ferrari> era già su cuffie
<jester-> alza i volumi
<jester-> e prova a ripartire col penultimo kernel anche
<Ferrari> volumi al massimo, poi che devo fare?
<jester-> Ferrari:  prova a ripartire col penultimo kernel anche
<Ferrari> scusa ti rubo  del tempo prezioso ma non sono un ubuntu expert :D come faccio
<jester-> Ferrari: lo vedi il menu di scelta al boot?
<Ferrari> si
<jester-> Ferrari: i kernle vecchi stanno in opzioni avanzate
<Ferrari> quindi opzioni avanzate e invio sul penultimo kernel
<Ferrari> jester: provo ora
<jester-> Ferrari: zi il primo in lista in avanzate
<siddarta85> ciao a tutti
<siddarta85> ho bisogno di una mano
<siddarta85> con la mia versione di ubuntu
<siddarta85> ho instalalto la 12.10
<siddarta85> ma non me la fa aggiornare
<siddarta85> help please
<jester-> siddarta85: è scaduta
<jester-> siddarta85: non scadute sono 12.04 e 14.04
<siddarta85> quindi meglio scaricare e installare l ultima
<jester-> o trucchi i repo
<siddarta85> grazie
<Ferrari> Jester: non va!  :(
<jester-> Ferrari: non va il kernel o la cuffia
<Ferrari> la cuffia LOL
<jester-> Ferrari: provato con altra cuffia?
<jester-> si scassano pure loro
<Ferrari> si
<jester-> Ferrari: se dalle impostazioni pavucontrol non riesci a farle parlare non so che dirti
<jester-> Ferrari: le cassi si mutano?
<jester-> casse*
<Ferrari> cazzo :(
<Ferrari> ora provo
<jester-> Ferrari: volumi al max?
<Ferrari> si
<jester-> ambiente grafico?
<Ferrari> lubuntu
<jester-> Ferrari: ppa aggiunti?
<Ferrari> neanche gli altoparlanti vanno
<glpiana> Ferrari, scrivi nel terminale: uname -a          e copia qui
<Ferrari> Linux ferrari-1001PXD 3.13.0-24-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 10 19:08:14 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<jester-> Ferrari: sa di sistema sminchiato non da aggiornamento
<glpiana> Ferrari, scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Ferrari> ma prima andavano, facevo pure remix!
<jester-> Ferrari: e se metti la mano sotto a una cesoia hai volgi di dire prima andava che era un piacera
<jester-> e
<Ferrari> quindi devo resettare tutto
<glpiana> Ferrari, scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Ferrari> fatto
<glpiana> Ferrari, ora scrivi: dpkg -l | grep linux-image     e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Ferrari
<ubot-it> Ferrari: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ferrari> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8113632/
<glpiana> Ferrari, dammi anche la riga che esce con lsb_release -r
<Ferrari> esce: Release         14.04
<glpiana> Ferrari, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<Ferrari> fatto, adessocsta lavorando
<glpiana> Ferrari, quando finisce copia tutto su pastebin
<Ferrari> ok
<jester-> Ferrari: mica hai aggiornato, hai 7 kernel in meno
<jester-> come fa a d essere colpa dell'aggiornamento
<Ferrari> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8113674/
<glpiana> Ferrari, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> saranno un 30 mb
<jester-> 300
<Ferrari> 224
<jester-> Ferrari: non aggiorni da un bel po nè
<Ferrari> lol ero in vacanza XD
<jester-> figghi 2 mesi di vacanza?
<Ferrari> ahah, tra esami e vacanze praticamente si!
<jester-> poi la gente si lamenta
<Ferrari> non pensavo fosse un errore riguardante aggiornamenti
<glpiana> Ferrari, il sistema va tenuto aggiornato comunquq
<jester-> la sicurèsa
<glpiana> altrimenti mi installi un pacchetto e tac, si sfascia tutto
<Ferrari> ora che ho tempo controllerò gli aggiornamenti, ma in realtà io pensavo mi avvisasse se ce ne fossero :D
<jester-> avvisa si
<Ferrari> e invece lbuntu nn avvisa un bel tubo
<jester-> eh mica puo fare i miracoli
<jester-> i servizi sucano risorse
<ExPBoy> Ferrari, hai un pc datato?
<Ferrari> no datato, pattone expboy! LOL
<Ferrari> eeepc 1001 pxd
<jester-> se rendi agibile la bisnonna e la porti in disco a fare la lapdance mica torna a casa
<Ferrari> ahahah!
<Ferrari> tra 1 min ha finito
<Ferrari> jester, è proprio per i servizi che sono passato a lubuntu
<Ferrari> windows e i suoi ca*** di antivirus pigliano un sacco
<jester-> Ferrari: anche eeepc fa qual che puo
<Ferrari> si, ma con lubuntu è una scheggia
<Ferrari> avvio in 25 sec e spegnimento in 4sec
<Ferrari> mi disconnetto, devo aggiornare firefox!
<Ferrari> glpiana: quando ha finito devo incollarti tutto quel che c'è nel terminale?
<glpiana> Ferrari, no, se non ha dato errori
<glpiana> Ferrari, ha terminato?
<Ferrari> no
<Ferrari> finito!
<glpiana> alè!
<glpiana> Ferrari, oki, riavvia anzitutto
<Ferrari> ok, mi disconnetto
<Ferrari> glpiana: adesso
<Ferrari> *?
<glpiana> Ferrari, adesso rpova a vedere se quacosa è cambiato
<glpiana> *prova
<glpiana> *qualcosa
<Ferrari> ho riprovato l'audio ma non funziona
<glpiana> le casse vanno e le cuffie no?
<Ferrari> quelle intenre vanno e tutto ciò che esterno non va
<glpiana> Ferrari, dici che fino a ieri andava. che hai fatto ieri? che programmi hai usato?
<Ferrari> è circa un mese che non vanno le cuffie
<glpiana> ok, in seguito a cosa?
<Ferrari> se lo sapessi ve lo avrei detto subito
<glpiana> Ferrari, ok, ma dici che ci fai i remix con il pc. hai installato programmi particolari? magari roba che usa jackd o jackctl?
<Ferrari> audacity
<glpiana> non dovrebbe influire
<glpiana> è un fisso o un portatile?
<Ferrari> netbook (portatile da 10.1)
<glpiana> Ferrari, dammi l'output di lspci
<glpiana> !paste | Ferrari
<ubot-it> Ferrari: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ferrari> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8114084/
<glpiana> Ferrari, scrivi nel terminale: cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<glpiana> e metti su pastebin
<Ferrari> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8114120/
<glpiana> Ferrari, sudo leafpad /etcmodprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<glpiana> Ferrari, in fondo, aggiungi questa riga: options snd-hda-intel model=generic
<glpiana> Ferrari, poi salva, schiudi, riavvia e se non va, riedita il file e rimuovi sta riga
<glpiana> io ora me ne vado
<glpiana> buon week end
<shez> salve a tutti.
<shez> ho scaricato l'immagina i so di lubuntu 14.04 (più di una volta) controllando MD5 non ho riscontrato lo stesso numero di quello presente nell help di ubuntu a questo indirizzo Help.ubuntu,com/community/UbuntuHashes, succede anche a voi?
<shez> *immagine
<jester-> shez: signifiaca che ha erreri
<krabador> shez,allora
<jester-> errori
<krabador> ecco
<krabador> shez, puoi solo riscaricare
<krabador> nella piena sicurezza che tu abbia ricontrollato perfettamente l'hashhh
<jester-> shez: succede sa la connessione è un po farlocca  o hd un po a ciucco
<enzotib> shez, hai preso dalla lista degli hash quello di lubuntu e non quello di ubuntu?
<shez> l'ho fatto già più di una volta in orari normali e inoltre l'MD5 "errato"  corrisponde i tutte le copie che ho scaricato....
<krabador> shez, hai scaricato lubuntu 14.04.1 ?
<krabador> o 14.04 ?
<krabador> shez, incolla perfettamente il nome del file scaricato
<enzotib> shez, magari anche l'hash che ottieni
<shez> lubuntu 14.04.01-desktop-i386.iso
<enzotib> non può essere, c'è uno spazio
<enzotib> (hihi)
<shez> lubuntu-14.04.01-desktop-i386.iso
<shez> il nome del file che si vede non influisce sull md5
<shez> :/
<enzotib> shez, questo è vero, ma serve a noi per capire cosa hai scaricato
<enzotib> shez, che hash ottieni?
<shez> ok
<krabador> lubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso   la iso ufficiale di lubuntu 14.04.1 32 bit si chiama cosi'i
<shez> si
<krabador> in ogni caso , gli hash sul sito, sono della 14.04 , non 14.04.1
<shez> asp ch te lo dico..
<krabador> è normale che non siano gli stessi
<shez> pero l'artenete corrisponde
<enzotib> dovrebbe essere la penultima riga: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04.1/release/MD5SUMS
<krabador> shez, ecco , controlla, l'hash dal link di enzotib
<shez> si è quello grazie
<shez> in pratica per l'alternate non c'è la versione 14.04.01
<enzotib> shez, c'è, guarda qui: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04.1/release/
<shez> ok, grazie mille :)
<shez> volevo solo far notare che in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/ i link sono della desktop rimanda alla 14.01.01 mentre quella della alternate rimanda alla 14.0.1
<shez> inoltre io non mi sono accorto di della differenza del nome... :)
<Jack____> buonasera, ho la versione 8.02 di ubuntu, se la installassi sul mio pc potrei ancora aggiornarla?
<shez> jack____, dipende se i repository sono ancora attivi
<Jack____> va bene, grazie per l'attenzione
<shez> jack____, con la 12.04 ancora è possibile, per la 8.0* non saprei
<daniele_> buonasera.. ho problemi con l'installazione dell'avanzamento di versione da 13.10 a 14.04 potete aiutarmi?
<krabador> daniele_, allora, sei hai installato ppa, nell'utilizzo del sistema, hai problemi
<krabador> daniele_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoTrusty
<daniele_> che vuol dire ppa?
<daniele_> scusami non sono molto pratico di acronimi linux
<krabador> daniele_, sono fonti software esterne a quelle ufficiale
<krabador> che si possono installare seguendo guide non ufficiali
<krabador> !ppa | daniele_
<ubot-it> daniele_: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<daniele_> ok
<daniele_> in pratica dopo il messaggio che il sofware di terze parti viene disabilitato inizia il processo di download dei paccetti ma ad un certo punto appare un messaggio che non vsi riesce a scaricare file dal server
<daniele_> quindi la procedura si interrompe
<daniele_> si fa riferiemento a problemi di connessione ma non saprei cosa controllare internet funziona bene
<krabador> daniele_, alliora
<krabador> apri il terminale
<krabador> manda sudo apt-get update
<krabador> e manda un pastebin del contenuto
<krabador> !pastebin | daniele_
<ubot-it> daniele_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<daniele_> ok..
<daniele_> scusami come si fa il pastebin?
<daniele_> non riesco ad incollare l'output del comando sudo apt-get update
<daniele_> scusatemi
<krabador> !pastebin | daniele_
<ubot-it> daniele_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<daniele_> scusa krabador ma !pastebin | daniele_ su xterm non funziona
<daniele_> dove sto sbagliando
<daniele_> ?
<krabador> !pastebin | daniele_
<ubot-it> daniele_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> daniele_, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> in terminale
<krabador> copi il contenuto ù
<krabador> lo incolli in questo sito
<krabador> e mandi qui il link
<daniele_> come si fa a copiarlo?
<krabador> con il mouse
<daniele_> control c non funziona
<krabador> daniele_, mouse e tasto destro copia
<Disperato> Ciao
<krabador> salve
<Disperato> Avrei bisogno di aiuto con una stampante philips da collegare ad xubuntu..
<Disperato> Qualcuno sa aiutarmi??
<krabador> Disperato, usb?
<Disperato> USB
<daniele_> lo seleziono ma non riesco a copiarlo
<krabador> Disperato, attaccala, manda sudo lsusb
<krabador> daniele_, e manda un pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | Disperato
<ubot-it> Disperato: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Disperato> Ok..provvedo tra un attimo!
<krabador> daniele_, che versione di ubuntu stai usando , per favore
<daniele_> 13.10
<krabador> si, ma ubuntu o derivata?
<daniele_> ubuntu 13.10
<krabador> daniele_, ctrl alt t
<krabador> apri il terminale di gnome
<krabador> e va tranquillamente il copia del mouse
<daniele_> grazie 1000
<daniele_> sto provando
<daniele_> fatto
<daniele_> Paste from daniele_ at Fri, 22 Aug 2014 21:22:51 +0100
<krabador> daniele_, devi postare il link
<krabador> dopo aver cliccato paste
<krabador> il link nella barra degli indirizzi del browser
<daniele_> mmm
<daniele_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8117030/
<daniele_> ecco
<daniele_> ok?
<krabador> allora, hai problemi con ppa, e con repo ubuntu
<krabador> daniele_, software-properties-gtk da terminale
<krabador> va in altro software, disabilita tutto
<krabador> poi nella prima tab a sinista
<krabador> cambia server di repository
<krabador> clicca sul menu a tendina
<krabador> clicca su altro
<krabador> seleziona italia, seleziona garr
<krabador> chiudi correttamente
<krabador> torna sul terminale
<krabador> di nuovo sudo apt-get update
<daniele_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8117048/
<daniele_> sembra non esserci errori
<daniele_> adesso
<krabador> daniele_, perfetto
<krabador> adesso puoi far partire l'avanzamento di versione
<daniele_> per aggiornare il software adesso lancio aggiornamenti software?
<daniele_> ok iniziato l'aggiornamento grazie krabador!
<krabador> daniele_, di niente
<krabador> :D
<daniele_> ciao ciao
<krabador> ciao
<Disperato> ciao ripropongo la mia problematica,ho una stampante philips da collegare al mio sistema xubuntu..qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Disperato> (ho avuto qualche problema prima
<Disperato> )
<Disperato> krabador hai un secondo per me?
<krabador> Disperato, attacca la stampante, manda sudo lsusb
<krabador> e poi pastebin
<Disperato> il link di pastebin
<Disperato> ?
<krabador> !pastebin | Disperato
<ubot-it> Disperato: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Disperato> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8117174/plain/
<Disperato> ho lincato correttamente?
<disperato> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8117174/plain/
#ubuntu-it 2014-08-23
<akis24> giorno
<Mauro> Buongiorno vorrei dei consigli su come partizionare l'hd la mia situazione attuale a questo link https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-NC4UZckoCuXzdTbk54cDBpdW8/edit?usp=sharing
<akis24> Mauro: da quello che si vede hai gia' le partizioni linux oltre che quelle per windows
<mime79> salve a tutti
<mime79> scusate posso creare un file che mi passi subito all altro so che ho dovuto mantener winz?
<mime79> ma
<pac> buongiorno
<akis24> mime79: in fase di installazione dovresti avere grub sul pc che ti permette di avviare da un sistema a una altro
<pac> devo stampare una partitura regolarmente acquistata da un sito online ma si richiede adobe air che non è compattibile con linux. Avete consigli?
<akis24> !chat | pac
<ubot-it> pac: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pac> akis24: grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<mime79> akis scusami ero al .... solo ora ti leggo io ho installato xubuntu per ovvi motivi di ram, la mia idea era creare un file, che mi facesse spostare tra i 2 SO senza dover riavviare
<Manto21> raga non riesco a sincronizzare la musica con il mio ipod touch :(
<Manto21> ho la 12.04 lts e il mio ipod è di 3 gen da 32gb
<Manto21> ho provato banshee, gtkpod e rhitmobox ma creschano tutti!
<enzotib> Manto21, hai ancora da provare amarok e clementine
<Manto21> enzotib, nemmeno con amarok e clementine!
<enzotib> Manto21, bah, non saprei, non è che il tuo iPod ha qualcosa che non va?
<Manto21> no con itunes su win funzione
<Manto21> *a
<Mauro> <akis24> Scusami ero uscito :) volevo dei consigli su come modificare le mie attuali partizioni https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-NC4UZckoCuXzdTbk54cDBpdW8/edit?usp=sharing
<mime79> mauro scusami le partizioni che consigli vuoi?
<Mauro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8120779/
<Mauro> <mime79> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8120779/ complicato vero?
<mime79> mauro scusami?
<mime79> mauro la partizione di swap occupa pochissimo
<mime79> cmq ora ti do io una guida
<mime79> su come procedere
<mime79> senza eliminare nulla
<Mauro> grazie :)
<mime79> mauro hai anche winz vero?
<mime79> e da li lo devi fare
<Mauro> Si 2 partizioni una dove c'è Vista e l'altra RECOVERY
<mime79> da vista puoi andare su partizioni e ricrearle
<mime79> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=426279
<mime79> ecco mauro segui li
<mime79> non devci reinstallare nulla
<mime79> se no si gparted
<zamm> Mauro, ?
<mime79> ora ti aiuta zamm molto piu esperot di me
<zamm> si ma è difficile sai per tutte le volte si tratta di partizionare
<mime79> in quel forum ce scritto risolto
<zamm> i rischi sono in agguato già se si interviene direttamente poi figuriamoci sotto dettature
<zamm> yes
<mime79> se lo segue bene credo che risolva
<zamm> se lo scopo è lo swap quel link di forum contrassegnato come risolto
<zamm> aiuta
<mime79> ma la partizione di swap e  l unica che non deve toccare credo
<Mauro> eccomi ero uscito un attimo
<Mauro> Si può partizionare direttamente da Diski di Lubuntu oppure è meglio utilizzare gparted?
<zamm> meglio il classico gparted
<Mauro> gparted però il lubuntu installato non è presente devo installarlo dal lubuntu software center vero?
<zamm> apri terminale e fai "sudo apt-get install gparted" poi metti la password per il sudo
<zamm> ed eventualmente S/Y per accettare di installarlo
<zamm> è la medesima procedura che intendevi tu come software center, ma tramite il terminale che è il prompt dei comandi di linux
<zamm> ottieni gparted e aprilo
<Mauro> Volevo un consiglio su come dimensionare le partizioni ho 150 gb disponibili
<zamm> i consigli si devono dare in base alle esigenze dell'utente in questo caso
<mime79> ciAO A TUTTI
<zamm> si ciao...
<zamm> se mi sai dire che cosa ci vuoi fare con lubuntu e a cosa vuoi destinare le eventuali partizioni che creerai o modificherai
<zamm> posso consigliarti come meglio posso
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Mauro> Pensavo 30 gb x Lubuntu e il resto 120 Gb per la Home e la swap non sono esperto, ho eseguito solo una volta la partizione per far convivere lubuntu con Vista
<jester-> Mauro: 20 per / bastano e avanzano
<zamm> ma è un dual boot Mauro?
<zamm> per la swap serve al massimo 4gb
<Mauro> si c'è il GRub che mi fa scegliere il sistema opereativo da usare
<Mauro> Ora sono su Lubuntu 14.04
<zamm> Mauro, allora chiariamo una cosa... l'hardisk complessivo è 150gb ?
<zamm> oppure è solo lo spazio da destinare a lubuntu
<Mauro> Eccolo qui il mio hd https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-NC4UZckoCuXzdTbk54cDBpdW8/edit?usp=sharing
<zamm> ora è chiaro
<Mauro> tu sei esperto :)
<zamm> ora abbiamo la condizione e lo stato delle cose attuali
<Mauro> si
<zamm> e tu vuoi modificare di modo che vista prenda 10gb?
<zamm> cioè 160+150
<zamm> cioè 160-150
<zamm> *
<zamm> guarda non penso che vista e insomma qualsiasi windows sia installata ora sulla partizione NTFS da 118GB possa resistere a 10gb
<Mauro> Ancora non sono deciso al 100% vorrei eliminare le partizioni contenenti Windows e tenermi solo Lubuntu però come è adesso con i programmi che ho già installato e gli aggiornamenti fatti
<zamm> non lo credo affatto... quindi io destinerei minimo 30gb a quella partizione da 118gb
<zamm> certo Mauro non elimineremo Lubuntu
<zamm> ma se hai già intenzione di soppiantare totalmente windows con Lubuntu puoi fare una cosa
<zamm> svuoti la partizione di windows e la ridimensioni e ci fai il backup di lubuntu
<Mauro> C'è un ambiente grafico per fare ciò perchè da terminale non sono pratico
<zamm> certo
<zamm> si chiama gparted
<Mauro> Che devo installare graficamente dal lubuntu software centere vero?
<anto> ciao ragazzi la 9
<zamm> si Mauro
<jester-> 9 è dispari non va bene
<anto> ciao ragazzi la 9.10 è ancora supportata!?
<akis24> Mauro: lascia stare windows per adesso magari ti servira' .. se proprio vuoi spazio ridimensiona le partizioni in seguito deciderai se tenere ancora winz  e deframmenta windows prima di ridimensionare
<anto> ok
<jester-> anto: no sa anni
<zamm> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Versioni_di_Ubuntu
<jester-> anto: 0ttobre 2010
<Ab3L> anto: siamo alla 14 ormai
<jester-> cioè 2009
<jester-> è come dire la balilla ha ancora i ricambi?
<zamm> si Mauro anche io consiglierei di deframmentare windows prima
<anto> una distro che si possa mettere in ita e che si possa installare su 512 mb ram 796 gmhz
<zamm> ma anche se non deframmenti non causi problemi irreversibili
<zamm> causi un c scandisk
<zamm> doveroso
<akis24> zamm: evitiamo discorsi inutili..
<zamm> ok
<jester-> anto: lubuntu e tutte si possono mettere in ita. se scegli ita alla prima schermata te la mette in automatico
<jester-> zamm: deframmentare sarebbe di rigore
<jester-> se perde poi qualcosa so cazzi utente,
<jester-> Mauro: occhio che e partizioni non sono file, c'è sempre il rischio di fottersi tutto
<zamm> vabbene
<zamm> si il rischio c'è
<zamm> piccolo ma c'è
<Mauro> Si lo so l'ho fatto solo una volta le partizioni e prima di decidermi ci ho messo un bel po :)
<Mauro> Adesso devo uscire grazie per la vostra gentile collaborazione :)
<anto> non è vero ... scegliendo ita da installazione ti pette parte del sistema in italiano ma visto che non è più supportata poi non ti fa installare il supporto completo
<enzotib> anto, ci sono i repo old-releases per questo
<anto> e come si mettono??
<enzotib> !eol | anto
<ubot-it> anto: Per le versioni di Ubuntu che hanno raggiunto il termine del loro ciclo di supporto leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<anto> ci provo!
<Raffaele49> Salve.
<anto> dove lo trovo questo file?
<anto>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<skricciolo> come aumento il tempo di stand-by, cioè prima che vada in schermo nero? ubuntu 14.04
<anto> dove lo trovo questo file- -->  /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Raffaele49> Problema ad eseguire il programma gnome-system-log dopo aver attivato dei filtri ?
<enzotib> anto, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<skricciolo> e magari pure la sensibilità per farlo riprendere?
<enzotib> sensibilità?
<skricciolo> si enzotib
<skricciolo> una volta nero, per riprenderlo ci perdo tanto tempo
<enzotib> skricciolo, ubuntu puro o xubuntu, lubuntu o altro?
<skricciolo> scritto...ubuntu 14.04.01
<skricciolo> enzotib,
<enzotib> skricciolo, ok, sai com'è a volte si dice ubuntu genericamente, poi si scopre che si parla di una derivata
<skricciolo> no no enzotib
<skricciolo> 14.04.01 lts
<skricciolo> enzotib,
<skricciolo> indi? enzotib
<enzotib> skricciolo, sto cercando qualcosa
<skricciolo> ah ok sorrymi enzotib
<jester-> skricciolo: indi, i solito, si fa da risparmio energia
<akis24> skricciolo:  Impostazioni di sistema> Hardware>Alimentazione puoi impostare Sospendere quando inattivo su Non sospendere vedi come è settato
<enzotib> non era esattamente questa la richiesta
<skricciolo> sta su non sospendere akis24
<skricciolo> il mio è pc fisso
<skricciolo> io voglio aumentare o eliminare del tutto il tempo di stand-by
<skricciolo> cioè prima che passi a schermo nero e mi richieda il loggarmi..
<enzotib> skricciolo, cioè vuoi che non parta lo screensaver?
<akis24> skricciolo: vai su impostazioni di sistema > luminosita' e blocco  e imposta " mai " vedi se va' cosi
<krabador> !voglio | skricciolo
<ubot-it> skricciolo: Si rammenta a chi usa l'espressione VOGLIO CHE..... L'erba voglio non cresce neanche nel giardino di ubuntu e indispone chi assiste
<skricciolo> vorrei sorry
<skricciolo> ok akis24
<skricciolo> è possibile aumentare la sensibilità? perche una volta nero e per rivisualizzare la finestra di log ci metto tanto..
<enzotib> skricciolo, questo non credo
<akis24> skricciolo: se funziona e disattiva lo spegnimento non credo ti servira' ..
<skricciolo> glazie enzotib  ma non è che sbaglio metodo?  io clicco svariate volte tasto invio e muovo mouse, c è altro metodo?
<enzotib> skricciolo, no
<skricciolo> ho impostato 30 min akis24
<skricciolo> glazie enzotib
<simona_> quando faccio qualcosa va lentissimo, e per far andare avanti il tutto devo cambiare schermata e tornare a quella precdente..
<akis24> !dettagli | simona_
<ubot-it> simona_: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Rebecca92> uhm, la domanda viene spontanea, COSA ?
<simona_> ho la versione 12.04lts dopoavwr risolto un problemadi avanzamento di sistema risolto qui, va sempre lento..per es quando sono su fb o gioco non avanza a meno che non cambio schermata
<akis24> simona_: che pc hai ?  ram ?  cpu ?   prima di avanzare andava bene ?
<simona_> prima di avanzare andava benissimo,poi sono riuscita a ripreistare la precedente versione.  il pc è un po vecchio ma ripetp andava benissimo è acer aspire 5611
<simona_> nvidiageforce7300
<krabador> simona_, quale versione di ubuntu?
<simona_> 12.04 ts
<simona_> lts
<krabador> !ripristino | simona_
<ubot-it> simona_: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<simona_> perche ripristino?
<krabador> non tocca dati personali,ed hai installazione pulita alla fine
<krabador> simona_, lo fai con la versione di sistema che ti andava bene
<simona_> ho gia rimesso la versione che andava bene
<krabador> simona_, apri il terminale, software-properties-gtk, vai nell'ultima tab a destra, e vedi quali driver closed per l'nvidia sono disponibili
<fedeavi91> salve a tutti, ho un problema con il boot loader di ubuntu, grub...praticamente quando imposto da bios uefi ubuntu come sistema operativo mi viene fuori una schermata con scritto quanto segue: "error: no such device: 37864592-c51b-42-eb8521-50cca30bb88e.Entering rescue mode. . . grub rescue> _"
<krabador> !uefi | fedeavi91
<ubot-it> fedeavi91: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<fedeavi91> qualcuno mi sa spiegare le cause? e i possibili rimedi?
<krabador> consulta la sezione per il ripristino di grub
<LoZioNe> Ciao a tutti :)
<LoZioNe> stò provando a connettermi tramite Konversation alla rete Darksin,ma ricevo sempre l'errore [Errore] Connessione al server irc.darksin.it (porta 6667) persa: Errore sconosciuto.
<LoZioNe> potreste aiutarmi?
<krabador> LoZioNe, no
<krabador> e ufficialmente
<LoZioNe> ok
<aiutograzie> salve a tutti
<aiutograzie> quando provo ad installare webcamstudio mi appare l errore classico
<aiutograzie> come installo wevcamstudio se mi da l errore di java 7
<krabador> aiutograzie, dpkg -l | grep jre
<krabador> aiutograzie, dpkg -l | grep icedtea
<krabador> !pastebin | aiutograzie
<ubot-it> aiutograzie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> di entrambi
<ExPBoy> !webcamstudio
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'webcamstudio'
<ExPBoy> !info webcamstudio
<ubot-it> Package webcamstudio does not exist in trusty
<ExPBoy> bho
<aiutograzie> ci sono esenzialmete 2 programmi cheese e webcam studio ma webcam studio mi da errore
<ExPBoy> aiutograzie, ma hai fatto quello che dice krabador ?
<aiutograzie> no adesso provo scusate
<aiutograzie>  scarico la versione 0.56 si webcamstudio, mi si apre Ubuntu software center ma visualizzo l'errore la dipendenza non può essere soddisfatta gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiserve, riuscite a darmi un aiuto?
<krabador> aiutograzie, dpkg -l | grep jre
<krabador> aiutograzie, dpkg -l | grep icedtea
<krabador> !pastebin | aiutograzie
<ubot-it> aiutograzie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ExPBoy> e 3
<krabador> aiutograzie, torna quando hai voglia di fornire informazioni
<ExPBoy> che poi non è un pacchetto
<ExPBoy> se non ho sbagliato qualcosa
<aiutograzie> krabador scusami ma non avevo letto
<aiutograzie> ora provo scusami
<krabador> l'hai detto anche alle alle 13:39 , se hai problemi chiedi
<aiutograzie> scusate
<ExPBoy> mha
<ExPBoy> lol
<fedeavi91> ok ho avviato boot-repair da live di ubuntu...però nel tutorial di cui hai postato il link dice di andare in advanced options e selezionare grub location
<fedeavi91> il problema è che quando seleziono la scheda di grub...la vede vuota
<fedeavi91> e praticamente non posso selezionare la scheda di grub
<fedeavi91> e non posso settare la locazione di grub
<zamm> oh raga c'ho un problemin
<zamm> io uso linuxmint
<zamm> kde version sul desktop pc
<zamm> eh niente ho provato di tutto ma qua non riesco a capire perchè ogni volta ho una videochiamata skype mi dicono che il mic saltella
<krabador> zamm, lo fai apposta?
<zamm> ops
<zamm> scusate sbagliato canale
<zamm> :D
<zamm> *trollface*
<krabador> fedeavi91, com'è secure boot, nel bios del pc?
<fedeavi91> il secure boot l'ho disabliitato
<fedeavi91> disabilitato*
<krabador> e lo avevi fatto anche prima?
<fedeavi91> si, io avvio ubuntu da usb, utilizzo boot repair...ma non posso settare la locazionbe di grub
<fedeavi91> che attualmente si trova nella directory di sistema boot
<krabador> fedeavi91, durante la fase di installazione, dov'è stato settato grub per la sua installazione?
<fedeavi91> c'è magari un modo per settare tale locazione da terminale oppure se sposto la cartella grub ( che contiene i file gfxblacklist.txt e grubenv)?
<fedeavi91> boot/efi mi sembra
<krabador> fedeavi91, allora non hai disabilitato il secure boot prima
<fedeavi91> praticamente avevo installato in dual boot ubuntu e windows 8 che era già preinstallato nel pc( notebook della samsung)
<fedeavi91> e all'avvio per cambiare sistema operativo dovevo entrare nel bios e cambiare la priorità a seconda che io volessi avviare ubuntu oppure windows
<krabador> fedeavi91, selezionando ubuntu  da bios, appare in grub
<fedeavi91> scusa in che senso appare in grub?
<krabador> se installato correttamente , quando in bios si seleziona ubuntu, appare grub
<krabador> all'avvio del pc
<fedeavi91> si si allora si
<fedeavi91> c'è un modo per fare in modo che grub si avvii di default e all'interno si possa selezionare sia ubuntu che windows?Praticamente senza entrare ogni volta nel bios uefi
<krabador> se installato correttamente , la voce ubuntu,in  bios, fa apparire grub
<krabador> quello che ti ho appena detto
<fedeavi91> 0
<fedeavi91> il problema è che attualmente non fa comparire grub
<fedeavi91> fa comparire la schermata di cui ho parlato all'inizio....che da quel che ho capito non ti vede il device
<fedeavi91> o lameno penso che voglia dire quello
<ExPBoy> fedeavi91, ma tu il boot lo fai da usb?
<fedeavi91> almeno*
<fedeavi91> adesso si perche sto provando con boot-repair
<fedeavi91> quindi seleziono try ubuntu without installing e uso quello
<krabador> fedeavi91, esattamente quando, in tutto questo, hai disabilitato secure boot?
<fedeavi91> prima di cambiare la priorità di boot
<krabador> ma dopo l'installazione?
<fedeavi91> si
<krabador> andava fatto prima
<fedeavi91> cioè ho cambiato secure boot dopo che ubuntu era già installato
<fedeavi91> ok
<fedeavi91> però esattamente il fatto che mi dica no such device vuol dire che non trova la partizione di grub giusto?
<krabador> fedeavi91, allora, fa partire ubuntu in live
<krabador> !grub | fedeavi91
<ubot-it> fedeavi91: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> esegui la guida di ripristino
<pirocia> come mettere ubunto in una chiavetta in modo che un pc all'accensione si avvi in automatico in linux
<pirocia> ?
<krabador> !usbwin pirocia
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'usbwin pirocia'
<krabador> !usbwin | pirocia
<ubot-it> pirocia: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<pirocia> grazie
<krabador> pirocia, "in modo che un pc all'accensione si avvi in automatico in linux" , devi installarlo, oppure far partire sempre la chiavetta
<krabador> pirocia, oppure spiega meglio che intenzioni hai
<pirocia> non installarlo(per il momento),ma farlo partire dalla chiavetta
<krabador> "si avvii in automatico" devi settarlo ogni volta
<krabador> e non tiene i salvataggi
<pirocia> sto facendo delle prove,ma come avrete già capito sono abbastanza "ignorante" in materia,il fatto è che ho un vecchio neetbook con xp installato che è diventato troppo lento e vorrei provare come funziona linux ese è più veloce
<krabador> pirocia, allora lubuntu
<krabador> la piu' indicata per netbook
<krabador> è la piu' leggera in assoluto
<krabador> se avessi provato ubuntu sarebbe stata pesante
<krabador> pirocia, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/lubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.isoù
<krabador> pirocia, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/lubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<krabador> scarica questa
<krabador> e fa la pendrive
<pirocia> ho già fatto una prova con il mio pc nuovo con ubunto e tenendo inserita una chiavetta con ubunto all'accensione parte direttamente
<krabador> si, ma per il netbook non va bene
<pirocia> adesso ho scaricato lubunto,che è più leggero e dovrebbe andare bene nel mio vecchio neetbook,il problema sarà se il bios è settato per partire in automatio
<krabador> pirocia, i bios non sono settati per partire in automatico via usb
<krabador> non tutti
<krabador> non è la media
<krabador> pirocia, il netbook sicuramente ha la voce nel bios da settare
<krabador> c'è sia un tasto di scelta rapida di boot
<krabador> che la possibilità di andarlo a settare in maniera fissa nel bios
<pirocia> infatti il mio nuovo pc lo è,ma il vecchio sarà da settare,problema ...come entrare nel bios del neetbook LG X120,dato che non ho istruzioni al riguardo
<krabador> pirocia, sicuramente c'è un sito ufficiale del produttore del netbook
<krabador> con una sezione supporto
<krabador> con la possibilità di selezionare per cosa si desidera supporto
<krabador> con la possibilità di scegliere se si ha bisogno di driver o software da scaricare o di manuali
<pirocia> il tasto rapido non so qualè,e LG non produce più computer e nel sito non trovo supporto
<krabador> nel manuale, informazioni  come quella che ti serve ci sono sempre
<pirocia> a...... ad averlo i manuale !!
<krabador> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=LG+X120+manual
<pirocia> e in rete non ho trovato niente,LG  non ha più fatto pc ,credo che il mio sia stao un esperimento di LG che poi ha abbandonato
<pirocia> siete dei "mostri" io ho cercato e non ho trovato....voi in due minuti....sto scaricando il manuale
<krabador> pirocia, ti sconforti troppo facilmente
<pirocia> il fatto è che non sono proprio giovanissimo....sono nato in una età che l'informatica era fantascienza e a volte è difficile per me
<krabador> ci sono tante informazioni, di livello e qualità diversa, bisogna armarsi di pazienza
<krabador> non è stato un'esperimento quel pc... è che con in netbook, c'hanno provato un po' tutti a produrli
<krabador> anche chi i pc non li produceva prima
<krabador> ma è stata un po' un onda
<krabador> che ormai è finita
<pirocia> tra l'altro non sono bravo in inglese,mai studiato a scuola....e il mondo informatico è praticamente in lingua inglese..termini e abbraviazioni,sto omparando diverse cosa ma sono ancora all' a-b-c
<pirocia> trovato !! il tasto dovrebbe essere F2 ,più tardi provo e vediamo,settando il bios con precedenza alla porta usb e lasciando inserita la chiavetta dovrebbe sempre partire in automatico linux,se tolgo la chiavetto passerà alla seconda opzione ,cioè l'avvio classico di XP dall'harddisk
<krabador> si
<krabador> se setti direttamente in bios, la usb come prima periferica, cercherà sempre quella all'avvio, e se non la trova passa alla seconda
<krabador> se invece usi l'avvio rapido, non se la ricorderà, la selezione, la volta precedente
<pirocia> grazie a tutti per l'aiuto,se sarò in difficoltà vi "disturberò" ancora
<krabador> vai tranquillao
<krabador> tranquillo
<pirocia> scusami,ma cosa intendi con "avvio rapido" ?
<krabador> pirocia, un tanto che hanno tutti i pc recenti, che ti consente di selezionare una periferica di boot
<krabador> solo in quella sede
<krabador> si chiama menu di avvio rapisto
<krabador> rapido
<pirocia> ok,grazie,non è certamente il caso del mio vecchio neetbook,ma controllerò,ciao
<krabador> pirocia, per recenti, si intende degli ultimi 7-8 anni
<krabador> controlla quindi
<pirocia> il mio è del 2008
<krabador> controlla
<Matt_91> pirocia, allora lo ha anche il tuo al 90%
<pirocia> sto controllando il manuale...ma è tutto in inglese,di solito come viene indicato il tasto rapido ? e come si usa? cioè come quando devi entrare nel bios (all'avvio dopo il logo pc) oppure a sessione di windovs aperta ?
<krabador> pirocia, boot menu
<krabador> e qualche volta deve essere abilitato
<Matt_91> pirocia, che pc è? marca
<krabador> pirocia, dai poco male, basta che setti la usb come prima periferica
<krabador> pirocia, talvolta è un tasto f dall'8 al 12
<krabador> è variabile
<pirocia> ok,ciao adesso esco e quando rientro provo,il pc è un neetbook LG modello X120
<krabador> ciao buon proseguimento
<giuseppina> buongiorno
<giuseppina> qualcuno mi può aiutare ... e dirmi dove posso scaricare  la figura iso x chiavetta .... in  quanto ho un eee pc .....
<enzotib> giuseppina, tutte le iso vanno bene anche per le pendrive
<giuseppina> grazie   ... proverò
<giuseppina> ma la  pen drive  mi sa che deve essere vuota .. giusto ?
<jester-> yess
<giuseppina> si  scarica dalla home page ?   tasto sinistro  ?
<enzotib> !download | giuseppina
<ubot-it> giuseppina: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<enzotib> !release
<ubot-it> puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<enzotib> !trusty
<ubot-it> Trusty Tahr: http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ | Kubuntu 14.04 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/14.04/release/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<CarloZoc7> Buonasera a tutti
<tore__> buonasera ho problemi a masterizzare i file avi ,premetto che con i file iso e dati non ho avuto mai nessun problema a masterizzare ho provatoxfburn kb3 brasero ma niente dove stò sbagliando?
<jester-> tore__: i file avi non sono per fare un dvd musica o film
<jester-> sonno appunto dati
<jester-> se non sbaglio
<toshiba_> salve, come faccio ad attivare la tastiera a schermo quando compare la finestra del login? grazie
<jester-> bella domanda, non va la normale?
<tore__> è un film che ho scaricato con k torrent c'è scritto avi è sia vlc che media player lo leggono benissimo....
<jester-> tore__: eh basta aprirlo
<jester-> tore__: in cd dati lo copia?
<tore__> aprirlo come?
<jester-> tore__: aprirlo = faro partire
<jester-> farlo*
<toshiba_> no, la tastiera normale funziona, solo che con lo schermo touchscreen, mi capita di avere lo schermo gitato per cui per non riaprire lo schermo..... con ubuntu so che si poteva fare , però ora dispongo di kubuntu. grazie
<tore__> jester provo e ti faccio sapere grazie per ora
<jester-> tore__: sei  il primo che pone quato questio
<jester-> questo*
<jester-> tore__: se cone vlc va = vlc lo apre
<tore__> si ma non riesco a masterizzarlo su dvd e ho provato tutti i masterizzatori che avevo a disposizione...
<jester-> tore__: come cd dati?
<tore__> come cd dati masterizza con xf burn ma poi quando vado a mettere il dvd sul lettore della tv non lo legge
<toshiba_> chiedo anche se si può memorizzare un tasto per ruotare lo schermo.
<jester-> toshiba_: scorciatoie da tasstiera
<tore__> gli altri 2 masterizzatori addirittura non mi riconoscono i file come validi
<tore__> e ripeto sul pc lo leggo benissimo sia su vlc che su gnome player
<carlodoro> tore__: puoi ripetere che problema hai ?
<tore__> ma carlodoro non credo ci sia altro da aggiungere ,in pratica non riesco a mettere un film che ho scaricato sul dvd ,mentre il medesimo film lo leggo benissimo sia con gnome player che con vlc ,i masterizzatori che ho li sempre usati per masterizzare immagini iso perchè sono uno a cui piace provare i vari sitemi operrativi linux enon ho mai avuto problemi ,mi chiedo dove stò sbaglindo?
<toshiba_> quale programma usi per masterizzare?
<carlodoro> tore__, usi brasero?
<tore__> ne ho 3 xf burn con questo masterizza coe dati ma poi il lettore della mia tv non lo legge,poi k3b e brasero mi dicono addirittura che i file non sono validi per audioe video....
<carlodoro> tore__, intendi fare un dvd che venga letto con dvd video dal lettore dvd ?
<tore__> esatto
<carlodoro> tore__, cioè che venga visto come DVD con le cartelle VIDEO_TS e AUDIO_TS a partire da un file .avi ?
<tore__> ma..a questo punto non ti seguo più
<carlodoro> tore__, mi spiego meglio. esempio. tu hai un video .avi sul computer e vuoi creare un DVD con capitoli che venga riconosciuto DVD dal lettore DVD di casa ?
<tore__> io masterizzo u'immagine iso tutto bene ,un cd dati tutto bene,perchè un filmato no?
<tore__> si carlodoro ,perchè il lettore non me lo legge ,poi anche se non ha titoli e cartelle non è importante per me
<tore__> io mi chiedo dove sbaglio perchè c'è sicuramente qualche cosa che non so fare magari è una banalità,ma ad arrivarci....
<carlodoro> tore__, ho capito esattamente a cosa ti riferisci. la soluzione è DVD STYLER. Trascini il video dentro e in automatico ti crea una iso che una volta masterizzata hai il dvd del tuo filmanto leggibile ovunque. guarda attentamente questo video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRk-XrkR8oE
<tore__> ok carlodoro poi ti faccio sapere
<aleks_> ma che cambi atra il terminale e xterm e uxterm?
<cybernova> aleks_, sono in sostanza la stessa identica cosa
<enzotib> uxterm dovrebbe supportare l'unicode
<enzotib> aleks_, ^^
<aleks_> lol
<aleks_> un altra cosa, per nascondere file anteporre ' . ' prima del nome, ma per nascondere directory?
<enzotib> aleks_, stessa cosa
<aleks_> sn un cretino, sisi lol
<cybernova> aleks_, in linux tutto è un file, directory, dispositivi, file normali, ecc.
<aleks_> ma scrivere " find . -name '*.mp3' " o "find  -name '*.mp3' "
<aleks_> è stilisticamente corretto? il terminale da lo stesso output comunque, ma nella wiki è specificato il punto
<aleks_> wht?
<enzotib> aleks_, find, in mancanza di una o più dir come argomento, assume .
<enzotib> aleks_, io lo metto sempre, poi bisognerebbe vedere se lo standard posix per il comando find prevede che almeno una dir è obbligatoria o no
<aleks_> c'è uno standard? come l'ANSI-C? looool
<enzotib> aleks_, http://pubs.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/9699919799/utilities/find.html
<enzotib> aleks_, bisogna dire che GNU find, quello disponibile in praticamente tutte le distro Linux è assai più flessibile e potente
<aleks_> porcaeva
<aleks_> quindi il cmando man del terminale nn è realmente completo
<aleks_> lo sapevo che era un pacco
<enzotib> aleks_, non bestemmiare, please
<enzotib> aleks_, man find riguarda GNU find, ed e sufficientemente completo
<enzotib> aleks_, però ormai la documentazione di molti pacchetti GNU è fornita a parte, in un pacchetto di nome qualcosa-doc sotto forma info
<aleks_> nel link c'è il doppio di materiale ç_ç
<aleks_> *___* io cerco un libro completo di tutto e che si autoaggiorna, magari in italiano e con una bella grafica e un musichetta soffus
<enzotib> aleks_, su cosa?
<enzotib> find?
<aleks_> no, sul terminale e tutto ciò che lo riguarda lol
<enzotib> !comandi | aleks_
<ubot-it> aleks_: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<enzotib> !documentiazione | aleks_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'documentiazione'
<enzotib> !documentazione | aleks_
<ubot-it> aleks_: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<aleks_> sisisisi sto leggendo da qualche giorno questo materiale
<enzotib> aleks_, non esiste una fonte unica di informazione, ce ne sono tante diverse, bisogna imparare a capire dove guardare
<aleks_> purtroppo o per fortuna?
<enzotib> bah, non saprei
<enzotib> comunque l'uso e la pratica sono una delle prime molle, inutile imparare una cosa che non si usa, non si riuscirà mai ad entrare nelle pieghe
<enzotib> usandola verranno fuori degli use cases che uno dovrà risolvere, imparando cose nuove
<enzotib> e capendo meglio quello che ha solo letto
<aleks_> bo io sto facendo un po come facevo con il C, leggo tutto e poi inizio a fare esercizi sui comandi
<aleks_> e cerco di fixare le conoscenze
<aleks_> *.* che figo il more invece
<aleks_> ma usate fare raduni particolari?
<FH> ciao
<FH> ho bisogno di un parere
<FH> io posseggo un notebook hp con processore intel i7 a 64bit
<FH> quando scarico l'immagine di ubuntu mi fa scaricare la versione amd64
<FH> va bene quella versione per un intel i7 64bit?
<enzotib> FH, sì
<FH> quindi mi confermi che la versione amd64 va bene per gli intel i7 64bit?
<enzotib> FH, sì, due sono le versioni, amd64 per CPU a 64 bit e i386 per CPU a 32 bit
<FH> ok
<FH> grazie
<FH> :)
<FH> pensi che per un notebook di nuova generazione l'installazione con tutti i driver vada a buon fine?
<FH> ad esempio il mio portatile ha anche il lettore di impronte digitali
<FH> sul kernel viene compilato anche quel tipo di hardware?
<enzotib> FH credo di sì, comunque prova con una Live
<FH> con la live avvia il pc facendo funzionare tutto l'hardware per il pc?
<cybernova> FH, tieni conto che molto probabilmente il lettore di impronte non funzia
<FH> poco importa
<FH> alla fine non mi serve era solo per sapere
<FH> la versione live la trovo sempre all'interno della iso che scarico?
<cybernova> FH, per curiosità, di che modello si tratta?
<FH> è un HP Envy j009el
<cybernova> FH, una volta creato un disco d'avvio, per andare in modalità live basta scegliere l'opzione, prova ubuntu
<cybernova> !uefi | FH
<ubot-it> FH: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<cybernova> FH, segui questa guida per installare ubuntu
<FH> si è UEFI
<FH> oddio l'installazione su un UEFI non è uguale alle altre?
<FH> cioè mi rimane il dual boot giusto?
<cybernova> FH, si il dual boot ti rimane
<FH> cosa cambia se non ti scoccia spiegarmi
<cybernova> FH, è possibile che non ti vede automaticamente winz
<cybernova> FH, nella guida è spiegato tutto comunque
<FH> Ciao
<FH> ho letto lapagina che mi hai linkato
<FH> ho riavviato i pc e sono entrato nel bios
<FH> il secureboot è disattivato di fabbrica
<FH> legacy boot abilitato
<FH> facendo la prova a disabilitarlo mi dice che se lo disabilito il sistema operativo winz potebbe non avviarsi
<FH> nel bios poco sotto
<FH> ho due parti
<FH> UEFI Boot
<FH> con l'ordine di avvio delle periferiche di boot
<FH> e sotto Legacy Boot
<FH> con l'ordine di avvio delle periferiche di boot
<FH> arrivato a questo punto
<FH> sono indeciso se installare ubuntu su questo notebook
<FH> se tutte le volte devo cambiare dal bios la modalità legacy
<FH> che rotture :D
<cybernova> FH, quindi se ho capito bene winz è installato in modalità legacy?
<FH> e si se il secureboot è disabilitato
<FH> mi da quella info
<FH> e spostando da enabled a disabled legacy
<FH> sembrerebbe di si
<FH> mi suona strano però
<cybernova> FH, ma allora installato c'è winz 7?
<FH> no ci sta ein .1
<FH> win 8.1
<cybernova> per avere la certezza sulla modalitò in cui è installato winz, puoi far partire la live e dare il comando: sudo parted -l e poi torni qui con il risultato
<FH> non succedenulladopo vero?
<FH> cioè se faccio partire la live dopo al riavvio mi riparte winzozz o mi fa ad incessare qualcosa
<FH> e se faccio come dici tu ho un dubbio
<FH> ti dicevo che io ho due sezioni
<FH> UEFI boot
<FH> e Legacy Boot
<cybernova> FH, non succede nulla, la live non installa niente
<FH> in quale devo spostare il lettore primario per far partire la live
<FH> in legacy o in UEFI
<FH> ?
<cybernova> FH, è una bella domanda, prova in legacy
<FH> alla fine è una modifica che non dovrebbe compromettere nulla
<FH> e che a mio avviso
<FH> sarebbe meglio da impostare DVDRom primario in entrambi
<FH> o erro
<FH> ?
<Guest9757> buonasera
<cybernova> FH, si, basta che sia in cima alle priorità di boot
#ubuntu-it 2014-08-24
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<laurenzius> salve. scrivo da una live di ubuntu 12.04, mi fa errore nel caricare sistema operativo. ho ubuntu 14.04 su disco rigido, la causa è che ho provato a installare un altro sistema operativo usando gparted. c'é un modo per farlo riavviare senza formattare il disco rigido e mettere un altro sistema??
<jester-> laurenzius: dipende da cosa hai fatto con gparted
<laurenzius> help
<jester-> e che errore da
<laurenzius> ho ridotto il disco rigido principale e ho trasformato l'unallocated in ntfs
<laurenzius> il pc dice soltanto errore nel caricare il sistema operativo
<jester-> eh ma che errore da la boot e avviando quale sistema
<laurenzius> avviando ubuntu 14.04 lts che sta ancora nel disco rigido
<jester-> laurenzius: a parte il fatto che pacioccare le partizioni comporta appunto dei rischi, apri gparted fai un shot al desktop e postalo
<jester-> !image | laurenzius
<ubot-it> laurenzius: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<laurenzius> http://postimg.org/image/6v0qbpc37/
<jester-> laurenzius: deduco che hai ridotto sda1 e non hai ancora creato la partizione nello spazio non allocato
<laurenzius> l'avevo creata e formattata in ntfs salvo poi cambiare idea ed eliminarla
<jester-> laurenzius: hai un hd solo?
<laurenzius> al momento si purtroppo
<jester-> laurenzius: cera la partizione poi fai un ripristino
<jester-> !ripsristino | laurenzius con live 14.04
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ripsristino'
<jester-> !ripristino | laurenzius con live 14.04
<ubot-it> laurenzius con live 14.04: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<laurenzius> adesso sto con live 12.04, scusa ma devo creare la partizione in sda 1 o nei 30 gb liberi che ho lasciato?
<jester-> laurenzius: sda1 è gia una partizione
<jester-> unallocate = spazio non partizionato
<laurenzius> ok
<laurenzius> e perché dovrei partizionare i 30 gb? non posso lasciarli cos?
<laurenzius> così
<jester-> laurenzius: vedi un po te
<jester-> ma che senso ha
<laurenzius> ok in pratica devo riuscire a mettere una iso di ubuntu 14.04 su usb avviare la live e ripristinare il sistema
<laurenzius> se avevo 14.04 lts va bene la 14.04.1 lts?
<jester-> logico
<laurenzius> ma se voglio riutilizzare i 30 gb non mi conviene fare il resize del sda1?
<jester-> laurenzius: non so che hai fatto ma i 30 gb sono li pronti per crare una partizione
<jester-> lo spazio libero lo hai ottenuto riducendo sad1 o è spuntato come i funghi
<jester-> sda1*
<laurenzius> sisi quindi mi basterebbe fare il resize oppure lo lascio così per poi in futuro formattarlo per un altro sistema operativo no?
<jester-> lol
<jester-> !troll
<ubot-it> Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<laurenzius> ok grazie, sto scaricando la 14.04.1
<command-line> ciao a tutti
<command-line> sto cercando di installare una stampante Canon Pixma ip 1800
<command-line> sul sito della canon i driver sono per fedora
<command-line> ho scaricato il pacchetto da launcpad
<command-line> ma non funzionano
<command-line> ho trovato il file ppd
<command-line> dopo l'installazione mi arriva il seguente errore
<command-line> :
<ExPBoy> !canon
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'canon'
<command-line> La stampante «Canon-iP1800-series» richiede il pacchetto «/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocanonij» che non risulta al momento installato. Installare tale pacchetto prima di utilizzare questa stampante.
<command-line> dove lo trovo questo pacchetto?
<jester-> command-line: sicuro che non ci siano deb?
<command-line> sul sito della canon non ci sono
<command-line> ricontrollo
<jester-> strano
<command-line> c'è solo un file rpm
<jester-> prova a convertirlo con alien
<command-line> si lo sto facendo
<command-line> grazie jester-
<shafi> come si installa ubuntu su windows 8
<shafi> ?
<shafi> end
<zot> Ciao!
<Renato> ciao ragazzi
<Guest38845> ciao ragazzi
<Antani> Ciao! c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare con "screen e wine"? grazie :)
<paolocontra> salve dopo avere aggiornato a 14.04 il grub poteva accedere comunque a tutte e due i sistemi operativi, generando un errore di "file not found" provando a corregere con boot repair dopo funzionava solo ubuntu, cosi ho ripristinato windows e ho rinstallato grub con boot repair, ma part solo widows 7
<krabador> adesso cosa stai usando ?
<paolocontra> live cd
<krabador> paolocontra, bene , manda sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> da terminale
<krabador> !pastebin | paolocontra
<ubot-it> paolocontra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<paolocontra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8132483/
<krabador> paolocontra, hai iefi quindi
<paolocontra> si
<krabador> "generando un errore di "file not found" " cosa è successo di preciso?
<paolocontra> ho aggiornato da 12.04 a 14.04 direttamente, dopo l'aggiornamento il grub pur generando errore poteva fsr partire tutte e due i sistemi operativi , anche generando file not found, io originariamente quando avevo installato dal disco la 12.04 avevo creato una partizione boot linux che ora dopo l-aggiornamento a 14.04 non c,e piu e i file di boot credo siano inseriti nella patizione dati
<paolocontra> come usare le impostazioni avanzate di boot repair?
<krabador> "Advanced options" se selezionato, cosa fa?
<paolocontra> reinstal grub, use standard efi file, back up rename windows efi file, repair file sistem (opzioni principali)
<krabador> paolocontra, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Riparazione_bootloader
<paolocontra> ok guardo, grazie
<giamnt> ciao, ho problemi con i driver del wifi. ho installato bcmwl-kernel-source, ha fuzionato tutto, si è collegato al wifi ma dopo il riavvio più niente. driver aggiuntivi mi riporta sti broadcom wireless attivi e in uso, ma niente icona ne connessioni wifi disponibili. ho provato ad aggiungere wl in /etc/modules , niente da fare.
<giorgicarlo> ciao a tutti,sono nuovo di ubunto,mi sono appena accorto(onestamente non so come!!) che m'è scomparso l'orologio dalla barra del menù. ho provato ad andare nel menu delle impostazioni,poi ora ed orologio ma non mi fa cambviare niente.. sapete dirmi cosa devo fare??
<enzotib> giamnt, che versione di ubuntu?
<giamnt> enzotib scusa nel frattempo ho travato la 101esima guida e ho risolto. ho rimosso bcmwl-kernel-source e installato firmware-b43-installer e b43-fwcutter. riavviato, tutto funziona. grazie per l'interessamento :-)
<enzotib> giamnt, figurati, buona fortuma
<enzotib> fortuna*
<enzotib> !ciao | giamnt
<ubot-it> giamnt: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<giamnt> enzotib ciao, buona serata (a tutti) :-)
<shez> salve a tutti
<shez> volevo sapere come gestire una VPN dal programma per la gestioni reti di ubuntu
<shez> quando vado su configura vpn mi da un elenco per la gestione delle varie connessioni già visibili in modifica connessioni cosa cambia?
<shez__> salve a tutti
<shez__> volevo sapere come gestire una VPN dal programma per la gestioni reti di ubuntu
<shez__> quando vado su configura vpn mi da un elenco per la gestione delle varie connessioni già visibili in modifica
<shez__> ma è possibile gestire il client vpn dal programma di gestione delle connessioni?
<shez__> nel mio caso openvpn?
<shez__> c'è nessuno???
<Feroce> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<Feroce> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Feroce> !server
<ubot-it> server is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server
<Ozzyboshi> Feroce, fantastico
<enzotib> shez__, che VPN?
<Feroce> Ozzyboshi, volevo vedere se c'era un chan specifico per ubuntuserver
<enzotib> Feroce, in inglese sì
<Feroce> ah, andrebbe bene anche
<Ozzyboshi> Feroce, qua fanno (si fa per dire) supporto su ubuntu in generale
<enzotib> Feroce, #ubuntu-server
<Feroce> comunque ci provo lo stesso: qualcuno di voi ha voglia di darmi una mano a configurare l'interfaccia di rete su di una ubuntu server virtualizzata? Se sì, fate un fischio. Grazie in anticipo
<Feroce> ok, enzotib, ora provo
<enzotib> Feroce, è un indirizzo statico?
<enzotib> ethernet?
<Feroce> enzotib, non vede l'interfaccia eth0 che in fase di creazione è stata assegnata
<Feroce> se faccio ifconfig vede solo loopback
<enzotib> Feroce, ifconfig -a ?
<Feroce> enzotib, ora provo, stavo riavviando la macchina dopo aver messo manualmente auto prima di eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces
<shez__> enzotib, point to site
<Feroce> enzotib, ho risolto con auto prima di eth0 e commentando la riga network in /etc/network/interfaces che onestamente non so a che serve ma riportava un ip che non c'entra nulla con la mia rete
<Feroce> ora va
<enzotib> shez__, non conosco, che tipo di VPN è?
<enzotib> Feroce, bene
<shez__> enzotib, utilizzo openvpn
<enzotib> shez__, utilizzi per scelta tua o devi utilizzare?
<enzotib> shez__, la scelta dipende dal server a cui devi connetterti
<shez__> volevo sapere come gestire il client da gestine connessioni dato che riporta l'opzione connessioni VPN
<shez__> enzotib, devodevo
<shez__> enzotib, *devo
<enzotib> shez__, installa network-manager-openvpn allora
<enzotib> (se non l'hai già fatto)
<enzotib> shez__, e magari anche network-manager-openvpn-gnome
<enzotib> vabbè, io vado, notte
<shez__> enzotb, si ok
<shez__> li provo
<shez__> enzotb, li ho gia alla versione piu recente
<shez__> enzotb, la maschera non funzione bene non riesco aselezionare la connessione
<shez__> enzotb, tra l'altro non salva neanche le impostazioni
<shez__> enzotb, come posso risolvere?
#ubuntu-it 2015-08-17
<tuccorimatteo> buongiorno a tutti, sono nuovo di qua però avrei bisogno di risolvere una piccola curiosità se foste in grado di aiutarmi
<tuccorimatteo> un mio amico ha acquistato poche settimane fa questo mini desktop hp "hp 300-030 nl" ed io da bravo amico gli ho partizionato l'hard disk con windows 10 e ubuntu 14.04 lts
<tuccorimatteo> i problemi che da subito si sono manifestati è l'insufficienza nell'avere una corretta ricezione wifi per ambe due gli ambienti
<cristian_c> tuccorimatteo: ambienti?
<tuccorimatteo> sistemi operativi
<tuccorimatteo> sia con windows che con ubuntu la ricezione wifi è pessima
<ExPBoy> eh
<cristian_c> tuccorimatteo: ok,  ma la cosa migliore è contattare l'assistenza tecnica
<cristian_c> perlomeno, è quello che si dovrebbe fare
<tuccorimatteo> sono nel posto sbagliato allora
<cristian_c> tuccorimatteo: immagino sia ancora in garanzia
<cristian_c> io fossi in te proverei, se si rifiutano di dare assistenza tecnica, poi c'è anche la via dell'associazione consumatori, lol
<tuccorimatteo> io volevo sapere se c'erano delle antenne usb wifi più compatibili con sistema ubuntu che poteva consigliarmi per l'acquisto
<cristian_c> tuccorimatteo: ahhh, wifi usb
<tuccorimatteo> si
<tuccorimatteo> era per farvi un quadro completo della situazione
<cristian_c> tuccorimatteo: sul sito di linux wireless trovi una lista, ma non so quanto aggiornata
<tuccorimatteo> lui come router ha quello di alice di telecom
<cristian_c> la cosa migliore è fare una ricerca
<tuccorimatteo> e tra breve passerà a quello adatto per la fibra
<tuccorimatteo> ok
<cristian_c> tuccorimatteo: però la ricezione dipende anche da dov'è posizionato il pc
<tuccorimatteo> la cosa strana
<tuccorimatteo> è che qualsiasi altro dispositivo nella medesima posizione ha segnale pieno
<tuccorimatteo> l'anomalia nasce da li
<cristian_c> dal canale wifi utilizzato e dalla congestione su una determinata banda di frequenza
<tuccorimatteo> capisco
<cristian_c> tuccorimatteo: ok, allora contatta l'assistenza tecnica
<Carlin0> !ping
<ubot-it> pong
<Lince> Ciao! Ho scaricato l'immagine .ISO di Ubuntu da 1Gb su chiavetta USB, ma non so come farla partire IN LIVE sul mio pc...
<akis24> Lince: hai scritto l'iso scaricata sulla usb ?
<costantino> Salve a tutti
<akis24> !ciao | costantino
<ubot-it> costantino: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<costantino> Sono in chat per chiedere maggiori dettagli o megli consigli più pratici
<Lince> che vuol dire "ho scritto "??? ho salvato sul mio pc e inviato alla Flashdrive...
<akis24> Lince: che istema usi al momento ?
<akis24> *s
<costantino> Qualcuno può aiutarmi???
<akis24> !chiedi | costantino
<ubot-it> costantino: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Lince> Ho windows Vista Home premium...
<Lince> ho un portatile PB...
<akis24> !usbwin | Lince
<ubot-it> Lince: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<costantino> volevo istallare ubuntu in dualboot con windows xp, su un pc un po datato con processore amd atlon 2400gh e una ram da 768mb, quale versione  scegliere
<akis24> costantino: lubuntu la piu' leggere o xubuntu su quel pc
<Lince> Ok Akis, grazie...proverò...ma comunque l'immagine .iso sulla chiavetta dovrebbe già esserci...
<akis24> prego Lince
<akis24> Lince: il fatto che ci sia e nullo se non viene scritta a dovere ...
<cristian_c> costantino: lubuntu
<cristian_c> costantino: ma, come sempre, merita una prova su strada in live
<cristian_c> prima dell'installazione
<akis24> Lince: copia l'iso sul desktop del pc e poi esegui la procedura descritta nel link postato
<Lince> Ok...
<costantino> Un'altra domanda, per partizionare l'hardisk devo farlo in ambiente ubuntu, il mio e gia partizionato in due
<cristian_c> costantino: se hai xp, sì
<cristian_c> costantino: consiglio prima deframmentazione da xp
<costantino> ma lubuntu e ubuntu hanno le stesse caratteristiche e personalizzazioni
<cristian_c> costantino: cambia l'ambiente desktop
<costantino> per provare una versione live basta solo copiare il file iso in una chiavetta usb e far partire il pc da usb§??
<cristian_c> costantino: vale quanto detto a lince
<cristian_c> !usbwin | costantino
<ubot-it> costantino: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<costantino> Grazie a tutti non vedo l'ora di provarlo...
<Roby69> ciao a tutti. Ho un problema con una stampante multifunzione epson xp-520. i funziona bene la stampante ma non lo scanner. Ho provato a installare i driver dal sito epson ma mi da come errore la dicitura "impossibile soddisfare le dipendenze..." chi mi aiuta?
<Lince> Ho scaricato la.iso in chiavetta ed ho lanciato ubuntu in live...tutto bene tranne 2 cose...non sono riuscito a fargli prendere la lingua italiana, forse  xchè da live non la prende ??? poi Mozilla mi è andato in crash ed errore 3 o 4 volte...è normale ??? comunque il desk e tutto il resto sono molto belli ;)
<Lince> C'è nessuno on line ???
<Carlin0> !ping
<ubot-it> pong
<Roby70> CIAO A TUTTI
<Roby70> come faccio ad aggiornare kubuntu dalla versione 14.04 all'ultima???? Grazie
<Carlin0> Roby70, fai prima reinstallando
<Carlin0> perchè dovresti fare 2 avanzamenti
<krabador> Roby70, se hai 14.04 puoi installare lo stack della 14.04.3
<krabador> che ti farebbe avere lo stesso kernel e server grafico di 15.04
<Carlin0> però , c'è anche da dire che l'ultimo kubuntu ha kde 5 che è ancora immaturo
<Roby70> se einstallo devo togliere tutto il materiale che ho?
<krabador> solo che il parco software installabile sarebbe allineato al periodo di uscita di 14.04 , tranne browser e poco altro
<krabador> Roby70, se reinstalli senza formattare, non perdi dati
<Roby70> quindi me lo sconsigli?
<krabador> ma ti fai un bel backup , e reinstalli con comodo
<krabador> Roby70, hai letto il messaggio che ti ho scritto?
<Roby70> capito
<krabador> intendo "<krabador> Roby70, se hai 14.04 puoi installare lo stack della 14.04.3
<krabador> <krabador> che ti farebbe avere lo stesso kernel e server grafico di 15.04 "
<Roby70> si
<Roby70> ok grazie
<krabador> e che ne pensi?
<Roby70> sono un pò indietro con queste cose anche se uso kubuntu da oltre 6 anni
<ExPBoy> O_O
<Roby70> ciao e grazie
<krabador> !ciao | sardsurfer
<ubot-it> sardsurfer: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Lince> Ho creato una partizione di 50 GB su disco x installare ubuntu ma quando parto dalla chiavetta usb, come faccio a dire a ubuntu di installarsi nella partizione dedicata ???
<Carlin0> Lince, quando arrivi al partizionamento scegli altro e la assegni a mano
<Lince> Ero arrivato fin lì ma non ero sicuro...avevo scelto anche NTFS, ma quando mi chiede il punto di Mount, devo scegliere DOS ???
<Carlin0> punto di mount /
<Carlin0> la partizione ext4 non ntfs
<Lince> Ok grazie mille !!! spero che dopo sia più facile ;)
<Dalmo> Salve a tutti! Una domanda facile per voi, meno per me: una volta scaricata la derivata che mi interessa mi basta inserirla in una chiavetta e con questa posso installare il SO?
<Carlin0> !usbwin | Dalmo
<ubot-it> Dalmo: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<maccalampo> Dalmo: masterizzati un dvd, fai prima
<Dalmo> Grazie! Ora mi metto al lavoro
<samuele> ciao
<cecchini> buona sera
<cecchini> buona sera a tutto il canale
<maccalampo> cecchini: ciao!
<cecchini> buona sera meccalampo
<byblos68> sera a tutti
<byblos68> qualkuno mi puo' dire come passare alla modalità gnome?
<Alucard1987> buona sera a tutti ho da poco installato ubuntu 15.04 desktop e non riesco a far partire steam
<ivann22469> buona sera a tutti, io ho installato l'ultima versione di ubuntu ma vorrei cambiare interfaccia, vorrei un'interfaccia gnome, come faccio?
<ivann22469> oppure kde
<Carlin0> !ambientegrafico
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico
<amreo> ciao
<amreo> ho bisogno di aiuto
<amreo> ho creato un file main.cpp "Hello world"
<amreo> vorrei creare un pacchetto sorgenti e binari, per poi installarlo sul mio pc. come dovrei fare?
<krabador> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<amreo> ???
<valentina1> ciao a tutti c'è nessuno?
<valentina1> ..
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | valentina1
<Mr_Pan> ah già il bot è defunto
<cristian_c> lol
<Mr_Pan> valentina1, fai la tua domanda .. in modo che tutti possono leggere e chi sa e ha voglia ti darà la risposta
<Mr_Pan> ciao cristian_c
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan: ola
<valentina1> ok grazie, ma forse ho risolto. Sono passata dalla 14.04 alla 14.10 ( alla buon'ora) e quando ho riavviato il pc mi è andato in kernel panic
<valentina1> ho visto che anche ad altri è successo ma non sono riuscita a capire dalle risposte sui forum quale fosse il problema
<cristian_c> valentina1: 14.10 non è più supportata
<valentina1> adesso ho fatto l'accesso con una versione precedente e sto facendo l'update di alcuni file che sembra non aver scaricato
<valentina1> nel senso che ho lobotomizzato il computer?
<valentina1> perchè avevo letto che per fare gli upgrade era meglio seguire la cronologia delle varie versioni senza saltare dalla 14.04 alla 15.01 ad esempio
<cristian_c> valentina1: nel senso, ti conviene rimanere sulla 14.04, oppure installare la 15.04
<valentina1> e per installare la 15.04 che faccio?io pensavo di fargli fare l'upgrade progressivamente ma allora formatto la partizione con linux e la installo di sana pianta?
<cristian_c> valentina1: il problema è che di fatto è scaduto il supporto alla 14.10
<valentina1> si penso di aver carpito
<cristian_c> quindi per un upgrade a 15.04, serve l'installazione
<valentina1> ok, e tu consigli di togliere il casino che ho combinato prima formattando o scarico la 15.04 e la installo sopra?
<cristian_c> valentina1: a questo punto, dato quanto è successo, scarica la 15.04 e bon
<cristian_c> che fai prima
<valentina1> ti ringrazio per le delucidazioni
<valentina1> grazie, ciao :)
#ubuntu-it 2015-08-18
<Claudio> Ciao a tutti
<alecata> ciao, vorrei installare ubuntu su netpc toshiba ac100 (sistema nativo android 2.2). Quale versione scaricare? è possibile da porta usb? devo modificare il root?
<alecata> Toshiba Home Menu for Android™ 2.1
<alecata> NVIDIA® Tegra™ 250 Mobile Web Processor
<alecata> 25.7cm (10.1”) , Toshiba TruBrite® WSVGA TFT High Brightness display with 16 : 9 aspect ratio and LED backlighting
<alecata> Solid State Drive 16 GB
<alecata> Eclipse black with orange accents and textured pattern, black keyboard
<alecata> 512 MB (onboard) , DDR2 RAM (800 MHz)
<alecata> Ultra Low-power (ULP) GeForce® Graphics Processing integrated in NVIDIA® Tegra™ 250 Mobile Web Processor
<alecata> massima durata : currently no official battery benchmark result available
<alecata> Peso : starting at 0.87 kg
<alecata> lxpxh : 262.0 x 189.8 x 14.0 (front) / 21.0 (rear) mm
<alecata> Toshiba Home Menu for Android™ 2.1
<alecata> NVIDIA® Tegra™ 250 Mobile Web Processor
<alecata> 25.7cm (10.1”) , Toshiba TruBrite® WSVGA TFT High Brightness display with 16 : 9 aspect ratio and LED backlighting
<alecata> Solid State Drive 16 GB
<ExPBoy> uhm
<akis24> alecata: non intasare il canale  e dubito tu possa mettere ubuntu su un apparato del genere  al limite scarichi l'ultima live  e provi da usb o disco live  senza installare ma dubito vada a buon fine
<ExPBoy> processore e memoria insuff.
<ExPBoy> quello è nato così
<akis24> si nato per android e basta
<alecata> ...per xubuntu o lubuntu?
<ExPBoy> aeee
<akis24> alecata: scordalo di metterci ubuntu su quel " coso " è nato per android e basta anche se sembra anche un netbook
<ExPBoy> e 2
<akis24> alecata: tra le altre cose monta un processore arm a9  tipico per smartphone ecc
<alecata> ci sono casi dove ubuntu è stato installato su ac100.
<akis24> alecata: che si sappia noi o perlomeno io no
<alecata> vi chiedo di non rispondendere se dovete scoraggiare la mia scelta, ma solo se avete una soluzione
<alecata> http://pole.su/Toshiba-AC100-Ubuntu-2.6.37-install-ENG.htm
<ExPBoy> lol
<akis24> alecata:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/TEGRA/AC100
<akis24> alecata: noi non si scoraggia nessuno ..tanto devi farlo tu
<ExPBoy> alecata, dovremmo mentirti?
<alecata> grazie akis24, aveo già seguito la procedura da wiki, ma non con android 2.2
<alecata> non sono riuscito a portare a termine l'installazione
<akis24> alecata:  è quello che ti si sta' dicendo .. poi ovvio puoi fare tutte le prove che vuoi
<alecata> ExPBoy guarda le tue (NON) risposte prima di commentare.
<alecata> o porti una soluzione o anche tu fai parte del problema (confucio)
<akis24> alecata: evitiamo polemiche inutili
<ExPBoy> eh anche perchè una risposta ti è stata data ma forse non vuoi leggerla
<ExPBoy> !chat | alecata
<ExPBoy> see bot del menga
<ExPBoy> alecata, joina #ubuntu-it-chat
<Loris> Buongiorno a tutti
<akis24> giorno Loris
<krabador> !ciao | Loris
<ExPBoy> :P
<Loris> Avendo problemi ad installare Ubuntu e alcune sue derivate, ho provato ad installare Debian 8, ma quando faccio partire l'installazione il.computer si riavvia
<Loris> Stessa cosabmi succede con Fedora
<akis24> Loris: dacci qualche dettaglio tipo pc ?  cpu ? ram ?
<Loris> Acer Aspire Z5610, Intel Core Duo, 2GB di RAM
<krabador> Loris, fai partire l'installazione, ed a che punto si riavvia ?
<akis24> Loris: comunque noi diamo supporto a ubuntu su questo canale e non altri sistemi
<Loris> Quando faccio "Installare Debian" per esempio
<Loris> Cioè riesco ad accedere al menù d'installazione, ma quando provo ad installarlo si riavvia
<krabador> Loris, i supporti di installazione ubuntu e derivate, che problemi davano?
<Loris> Non ne parliamo XD credo soprattutto problemi legati alla compatibilità con la scheda video
<Loris> Soprattutto il più delle.volte quasi sempre mi dava queste stringhe d'errore:
<Loris> 0.173125] platform INT08000:00: failed to claim resource 0
<Loris> 0.173125] acpi INT08000:00: platform device creation failed: -16
<Loris> E poi schermo nero
<krabador> Loris, scarica xubuntu o meglio lubuntu , fa un supporto di installazione, meglio dvd, fallo partire, ci sono dei parametri di avvio che si possono inserire a riguardo
<Loris> Ho già provato con Xubuntu
<Loris> Nemmeno quello parte
<krabador> Loris, se non hai provato nessuna opzione di avvio, come acpi=off
<krabador> non puoi essere sicuro che non parta.
<ExPBoy> lol
<Loris> Il fatto è che le ho già provate
<krabador> Loris, puoi elencare i tentativi?
<krabador> altrimenti parliamo di nulla.
<Loris> Non so se ti ricordi ma sono lo stesso che aveva il problema delle schermate con Ubuntu
<Loris> Le schermate blu bianche nere grigie ecc ecc
<Loris> Ti linko una discussione che ho aperto su questo sito, mi disconnetto un attimo
<Loris> Ecco a te krabrador : http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=600962&mobile=off
<Loris> *krabador
<ExPBoy> ?
<Loris> Scusate sto avendo problemi con internet
<Loris> Krabador ti è arrivato il link?
<krabador> Loris, fa partire xubuntu/lubuntu con acpi=off noapic nolapic nomodeset , cancellando quiet splash dalla linea
<Loris> E per debian e/o fedora? Debian soprattutto dovrebbe essere quella più compatibile, possibile che non parta?
<ExPBoy> uhm
<ExPBoy> Loris, sei in un canale di supporto per ubuntu
<Loris> OK, ho capito il messaggio ;)
<ExPBoy> dici?
<Loris> Krabador, proverò come dici tu con Xubuntu, ma non credo cambino molto le cose visto che ormai sto provando di tutto ma non parte nemmeno un'installazione
<Loris> Sono ruscito ad installare fino ad ora solo Ubuntu 15.04
<Loris> ma solo in nomodeset
<Loris> con una risoluzione bloccata sui 680x420. Quando provo ad installare i driver proprietari di NVIDIA tramite l'utility di Ubuntu, dopo il riavvio mi appaiono delle schermate in sequenza
<Loris> Alcuni dicono che dovrei provare con le versioni a 32bit, visto che il mio computer è sì a 64bit ma ha solo 2GB di RAM
<krabador> la versione a 64bit supporta piu' di 4gb, ma si installa con qualsiasi quantitativo
<krabador> non ci sono differenze sul supporto/riconoscimento hardware
<RiKrIz> ragazzi ho due installazioni lubuntu... ma in una quando apro la home vedo subito di defaul le cartelle nascoste, non riesco a ripristinare la visualizzazione standard, cioè solo cartelle non nascoste, qualcuno mi può dare un input? Grazie mille. Riccardo
<akis24> RiKrIz: vai nelle preferenze del file manager e metti la spunta su " visualizza file nascosti "
<RiKrIz> ok grazie akis24... chissà forse l'ho rimossa facendo qualcosa senza rendermene conto... grazie ci provo subito
<akis24> prego
<bellu> ciao a tutti! ho appena completato l'installazione di xubuntu 14.04 su chiavetta usb (la mia intenzione è quella di creare una live persistente, una sorta di xubuntu portable), ma questa non si avvia...avete qualche consiglio?
<bellu> la chiavetta è una SanDisk usb 3.0 da 32 gb
<akis24> bellu:  come hai installato xubuntu sulla usb ?
<bellu> ho creato partizione primaria da 9 gb + swap da 2 gb + partizione rimanente per dati. il boot loader installato su chiavetta, ma, ripeto,  questa non parte all'avvio
<bellu> tramite cd live xubuntu 14.04
<akis24> bellu: impostato il bios per avvio da usb come periferica primaria ?
<RiKrIz> akis24: grazie ancora, avevo messo la spunta senza accorgermene evidentemente... risolto... ma alle volte se ne combinano di strane... la testa ;)
<akis24> RiKrIz:  di nulla
<bellu> akis24: si
<bellu> sembra non si avvii il grub...ma non so se dico una str....a
<bellu> almeno così mi aspetterei...
<akis24> bellu: controllato md5sum della iso scaricata ?
<bellu> si
<bellu> tutto ok, l'installazione va a buon fine...
<bellu> se collego la chiavetta ora vedo correttamente le due partisione: una da 9 gb con cartelle xubuntu all'interno e una da 20 gb x i dati...
<akis24> bellu: andrebbe a buon fine comunque salvo errori grossolani comunque io ti consiglierei di rifare la usb o provare su altro pc per vedere se si avvia o no
<bellu> l'ho già rifatta due volte e già provata su altro pc con win 8.1 impostando correttamente il bios x la partenza da usb, ma niente...
<akis24> bellu: versione iso di ubuntu ? 32 o 64 bit ?
<bellu> 64 bit
<bellu> ho seguito questa guida per l'installazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/SupportoUsb
<bellu> ho un solo dubbio: nel menù a tendina in cui scegliere  Device for boot loader installation, io ho scelto la sdb generica...forse dovevo scegliere la sdb1, cioè dove è installato  xubuntu?
<akis24> bellu: perfetto ma qualcosa non torna se hai winz 8.1 dovresti disattivare il secure boot e fast boot  e poi riprovare
<akis24> bellu: no è esatto sdb
<akis24> bellu:  oppure prova a rifare la usb usando usb universal installer da windows  se hai la .iso scaricata
<bellu> x winz8 ho fatto come hai detto tu, ed in più ho provato sul pc dal quale scrivo che ha installato solo xubuntu 14.04...ma non parte la chiavetta
<akis24> bellu:  rifalla  ...  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<bellu> ma c'è un modo x vedere se il grub si è installato correttamente su chiavetta usb?
<akis24> bellu: se lo hai destinato su sdb ovvio che sia li
<akis24> bellu: usa quel programma e lascia fare tutto al programma salvo le impostazioni di spazio ecc
<akis24> ora di pranzo devo andare
<bellu> attenzione però, mi sembra che quello che mi consigli sia di fare una usb bootable con live xubuntu...
<bellu> non una portable xubuntu...
<bellu> ok grazie, buon pranzo akis24!
<bellu> qualcun'altro???
<giziliol> quando eseguo apt-get upgrade, dopo aver risposto "S", ricevo la seguente segnalazione di errore: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12118252/. Non so come rimediare
<cristian_c> giziliol: quale ubuntu?
<giziliol> 15.04
<cristian_c> giziliol: apri un terminale e digita: mount
<giziliol> fatto
<cristian_c> giziliol: incolla il risultato su pastebin
<giziliol> prima di quanto riportato c'è una lunga sequenza di righe senza (apparentemente) nulla. Ecco l'output http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12118298/
<cristian_c> giziliol: hai cifrato la home?
<giziliol> sì, tutto il disco
<cristian_c> ottimo
<giziliol> grazie!
<cristian_c> giziliol: ma hai accesso alla home?
<cristian_c> l'hai montata?
<giziliol> sì
<giziliol> sì
<cristian_c> giziliol: posta l'output completo del comando, su pastebin
<matteaoa12> salve ragazzi ho un problema, qualcuno può aiutarmi? si tratta di un pc asus con windows 8.1, anche se non +è ubuntu potete aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> matteaoa12: fai la tua domanda tecnica, se qualcuno sa e può risponderti. lo farà
<matteaoa12> ok grazie
<giziliol> l'output visibile l'ho già postato, quello che vedo scorrendo all'indietro sono solo righe senza nulla!
<cristian_c> matteaoa12: ma aspetta, quindi non è una domanda relativa a ubuntu?
<matteaoa12> esatto
<cristian_c> giziliol: riporta tutto, comando compreso
<matteaoa12> ho cercato altrove ma non ho ancora ricevuto risposta
<cristian_c> matteaoa12: per problemi inerenti windows, chiedi in #windows
<matteaoa12> ah ok
<matteaoa12> grazie cristian
<giziliol> il comando non riesco più a vederlo (raggiungerlo): ci sono troppe righe nere!
<cristian_c> giziliol: sudo apt-get upgrade | pastebinit
<WIFI> Buon Pomeriggio, credo di avere un problema con la ricezione wifi, utilizzo due portatili nella mia dj console, un asus con win e un HD EliteBook con linux 14.04. mi sto accorgendo che la ricezione dei due dispositivi è diversa, ovvero, connessi alla  stessa linea (del hotel ) con due Utenti diversi, il primo ha un'ottima ricezione non  staccando m
<WIFI> ai, il secondo ogni tanto diminuisce il "cono" e  di conseguenza non "naviga" bene o comparando, non bene come l'altro dispositivo.  c'è un modo per capire se la mia scheda wifi ha qualche problema? grazie
<cristian_c> WIFI: stai chattando dall'elitebook?
<WIFI> in questo momento si
<giziliol> non ho pastebinit installato e non riesco ad installarlo: mi segnala quanto segue http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12118374/
<cristian_c> WIFI: apri un terminale e digita: lshw -C network | pastebinit
<WIFI> ok anche con | pastebin incollato?
<WIFI> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12118383/
<WIFI> fatto
<cristian_c> giziliol: magari l'hai montato in sola lettura
<cristian_c> WIFI: dmesg | grep iwlwifi | pastebinit
<WIFI> ok, un secondo
<WIFI> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12118419/
<giziliol> ora sembra proprio di sì, ma appena riavvio il sistema è anche in scrittura. Se fossi su Windows penserei ad un virus. Il sistema si degrada  col passare del tempo
<cristian_c> WIFI: spiega esattamente cosa accade
<cristian_c> giziliol: semplicemente, non cifrare il disco
<giziliol> ma sono anni che lo uso cifrato anche su un altro pc senza alcun inconveniente!
<WIFI> ok , provo ad essere chiaro :) ho notato che questo laptop che uso alle volte non riceve il segnale della wifi locale del mio hotel come riceve l'altro laptop. non so da cosa dipenda, ma in genere non ho mai avuto problemi di ricezione da nessuna connessione wifi. ora la mia richiesta era semplicemente se si riusciva a sapere se aveva problemi la s
<WIFI> cheda o il mio portatile, se non riscontra nessun problema allora deve essere  altro che non so come spiegare dato che non sono un master in questione. sono solo un dj :D cmq grazie di avermi risposto così celere
<irri1971> ciao a tutti ho un problemino con ubuntu 14.04 , non mi trova piu' la rete internet premetto che ho una dsl il modem l'ho provato con altro pc e funziona bene cosa potrebbe essere accaduto
<Carlin0> irri1971, hai solo ubuntu su questo pc ?
<irri1971> ciao si si solo ubuntu
<irri1971> ed ha sempre funzionato benissimo
<WIFI> grazie cmq cristian_c: a presto
<Carlin0> irri1971, ma intendi rete wifi ?
<irri1971> no cavo
<Carlin0> irri1971, la cosa + probabile è un guasto hardware
<irri1971> capito
<irri1971> ciao grazie
<cristian_c> giziliol: non puoi semplicemente cifrare singole directory/partizioni?
<paminomar> ciao  e tutti, ho scaricato ubuntu e ho messo il file iso su chiavetta, la chiavetta l'ho inserita nel netbook acer aspire one....ho riavviato il pc ma  non succwdw niente...cosa devo fare? potete aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> !usbwin | paminomar
<Carlin0> ops manca il bot
<paminomar> quindi? cosa devo scaricare?
<Carlin0> paminomar, come l'hai messa nella chiavetta
<paminomar> solo copiata
<krabador> paminomar, devi usare http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<krabador> questo
<krabador> da win
<krabador> formatti la pendrive, scarichi questo software, e segui la guida li nel sito
<paminomar> ok grazie infinite....adesso ci provo. buona serata.
<Costa> Salve, ho provato xubuntu live da dvd su un pc vecchiotto, (AMD atlhon 2400 con 768mb di ram) e non mi sorpreso per prestazione
<Costa> Sarà per via che gira su dvd e poi una volta istallato su hd andrà piu veloce???
<akis24> Costa: ovviamente comunque considera che 768 mega di ram è poca prova la lubuntu
<Costa> anche lubuntu non mi è sembrato tanto veloce, ma preferisco xubuntu in quanto all'aspetto
<Costa> Grafico si intende
<akis24> Costa: ti confermo comunque che sara' piu' veloce se installata su hard-disk ma il problema ram rimane
<Costa> allora proverò a trovare 1g. Dovrebbe andar bene??
<akis24> Costa: sarebbe meglio comunque
<Costa> akis24: un'altra domanda: in versione live non si può istallare altri programmi dal server vero??
<akis24> Costa: qualcosa provvisoriamente puoi installare ma poi li perdi ovviamente
<Costa> ho provato ad istallare cromium e si è bloccato, forse perchè troppo pesante
<cristian_c> Costa: che pc è?
<cristian_c> ah, athlonà
<cristian_c> Costa: decisamente, unity è pesante
<cristian_c> ma dipende anche dalla ram
<mattia> buonasera
<mattia> ho un vecchio portatile e nonostante lo abbia formattato svariate volte non riesco piu a farloscattare con windows... stavo scaricando u
<mattia> ubuntu ma avevo qualche quesito prima di passare all installazione
<akis24> mattia:  chiedi e vediamo se possiamo consigliarti
<akis24> mattia: intanto dicci le caratteristiche del pc  cpu ? ram ?
<mattia> ram 2 gb cpu intel centrino
<mattia> due processori da 1.6 ghz
<akis24> mattia: ubuntu richiede parecchie risorse  .. se hai un vecchio portatile dovresti provare xubuntu oppure lubuntu
<mattia> scheda video ati mobility 9600
<akis24> mattia: il consiglio è prova xubuntu  oppure lubuntu la piu' leggera
<mattia> siccome ora il pc è pulito con win 7 non ha particolari problemi se non per il fatto
<mattia> che non riesco a vedere nemmeno un video su youtube perche mi va  a scatti
<mattia> pensi che con linux questa cosa si possa risolvere o no?
<akis24> mattia: 700 mega di ram circa vengono occupati da winz 7 all'avvio
<mattia> anche perchè se poi decido di mettere questo os dovrò mettermi d impegno a cercare tutti i driver
<akis24> mattia: lubuntu dovrebbe migliorare la situazione comunque considera che i filmati in flash sono pesanti da riprodurre
<mattia> infatti....
<mattia> volevo avere un piano b
<mattia> si può installare su una chiavina esterna da 64 gb
<mattia> e imposto il boot dal bios
<mattia> su chiavina o devo per forza formattare e fare una partizione?
<akis24> mattia: se intendi mettere lubuntu o quel che sia su usb si puo'  si certo   devi usare http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<mattia> ottimo il programma mi fa scegliere direttamente la distribuzione linux che desidero?
<akis24> mattia: la distro conviene che la scarichi tu ma comunque puo' farlo anche da se
<mattia> puoi linkarmi gentilmente l ultima distro di quello che ritieni sia il piu adatto secondo le mie caratteristiche? mi affido alla tua esperienza
<mattia> io con linux purtroppo non ci ho mai ancora lavorato
<akis24> mattia: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu
<akis24> mattia:  http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/xubuntu
<mattia> dopo eventuali driver e file che io scarico da linux vengono in automatico salvati nella chiavetta giusto? non vado a intaccare l hdd con windows?
<akis24> mattia: non intaccano winz ovviamente
<mattia> benissimo sto scaricando. spero solo di riuscire a ritrovare i driver della scheda di rete della scheda video
<mattia> esistono programmi come su win adatti a analizzare l hardware e trovare driver?
<mattia> ad ogni modo ho optato per xubuntu
<mattia> mi sembra il piu adatto
<akis24> mattia: di solito vengono riconosciute buona parte dell'hardware salvo eccezioni
<cristian_c> mattia: esistono le live per testare senza installare
<mattia> bene quindi non dovrei avere particolari problemi dovrebbe riconoscermi tutto in automatico....spero
<cristian_c> mattia: vedi un po' in live come va
<cristian_c> diverso driver sono inclusi nel kernel
<CdRom> Ciao ragazzi,  sto avendo molti problemi nell installare lubuntu 14.04.03.  Premetto che è la mia prima installazione,  e che dopo aver studiato un po' di cosette preliminari ho proceduto,  al download,  verifiche,  masterizzazione,  verifica cd,  partizionamento ecc...  Qualcuno puoi autarmi?
<mattia> appena finisce di scaricare formatto la chiavina imposto i boot dal bios e provo
<cristian_c> in alcuni casi dovrai scaricarli a parte, ma dipende dall'hardware a tua disposizione
<cristian_c> ma puoi sempre tornare qui se hai dubbi
<mattia> sarà fatto :)
<mattia> grazie ragazzi
<cristian_c> CdRom: qual è il problema?
<CdRom> Sono arrivato dopo il partizionamento con gparted alla schermata con la. Appartamento di selezione località e li ho ricevuto il primo errore : impossible to read directory e si è bloccato l install
<CdRom> Scusa "appartamento"  intendevo mappa*
<cristian_c> CdRom: che pc è?
<cristian_c> CdRom: in live gira bene?
<CdRom> Si
<CdRom> Vecchiotto ma ho scelto lubuntu proprio per questo
<CdRom> Un q6600 4gb ram
<mattia> q6600 anche se vecchio è un buonissimo processore
<CdRom> Si Windows gira bene e riesco ancora a runner e alcune cose,  però non sta a me dire se lubuntu girerà o meno,  anche se in live va bene
<cristian_c> CdRom: md5 va ben?
<cristian_c> CdRom: il cd utilizzato è cd-r?
<CdRom> Sisi ho scritto il papiro iniziale per accorciare i tempi ho checkmate e richeckato tutto,  e un DVD -  r
<CdRom> Checkato*
<cristian_c> CdRom: lubuntu si masterizza tranquillamente su cd
<cristian_c> CdRom: quale software hai utilizzato?
<CdRom> Masterizzatore di Windows,  ma ho anche Ashampoo in caso
<CdRom> Avevo appena formattato win
<cristian_c> CdRom: se hai xp, masterizza con infrarecorder
<CdRom> Ho win7
<cristian_c> CdRom: a velocità minima?
<CdRom> 32bit home premium
<cristian_c> sì sì, ma hai masterizzato a velocità minima
<cristian_c> ?
<CdRom> Si
<CdRom> Non aveva neanche chissà che opzioni il masterizzatore
<cristian_c> CdRom: come ultima risorsa, puoi scaricare il cd alternate di lubuntu
<CdRom> Solo una cosa mi ha allertato
<CdRom> Prima che l installer partisse
<cristian_c> CdRom: alternate è la stessa cosa della desktop, ma cambia l'installer e non c'è la modalità live
<CdRom> L errore acca probe seguito da una schermata con probe failed
<cristian_c> cdqdimmi
<cristian_c> CdRom: allora fai una foto dell'errore
<CdRom> Ho tutto pronto carico aubito
<cristian_c> e poi postala su un servizio di hosting immagini
<CdRom> Ok
<CdRom> Scusa l attesa...https://imageshack.com/i/p1e2pb9Fj
<CdRom9> scusa CristianC ho cambiato pc
<CdRom9> il link esatto all immagine è questo http://imageshack.com/a/img901/5688/ezpb9F.jpg
<cristian_c> CdRom9: mi pare qualcuno ne avesse già parlato l'altro giorno
<cristian_c> forse tu
<CdRom9> mmm puo darsi sono venuto qualche giorno fa dicendo appunto che mi sarei riorganizzato , non ricordose avessi gia parlato di questo erroe
<CdRom9> sta di fatto che provai a installare ubuntu 15.04 ma mi fu suggerito di runnare una versione piu leggera
<cristian_c> ok, quindi stesso problema con 15.04
<CdRom9> si e anche con xubuntu 14.04 e 15.04
<CdRom9> diciamo che è l unica cosa che ''va male ''durante l installazione , anche se ci sono stati epiloghi diversi
<CdRom9> va male PRIMA del bo
<CdRom9> boot
<CdRom9> ad esempio con xubuntu sono arrivato a fine installazione (dual boot con win 7 in tutti i casi) e mi è crashata alla fine
<cristian_c> mmmmmmmm
<CdRom9> pero come dicevo l unico elemento comune e questo probe failed
<cristian_c> c'è qualche incompatibilit
<cristian_c> tra il tuo pc e ubuntu
<CdRom9> ovviamente si parla di hardware , dato che il pc è formattato ...
<cristian_c> CdRom9: come avevi impostato acpi off?
<cristian_c> comunque quel messaggio potrebbe anche essere irrilevante ai sensi del crash
<CdRom9> no non avevo impostato nulla
<CdRom9> altro dettaglio e che dopo il fail della prima installazione , riavviando , al secondo tentativo gparted e l installer
<CdRom9> non riconoscevano piu la partizione sda2 come quella di win 7 , erano sempre primarie ma non avevano piu etichette
<CdRom9> lo stesso dicasi per le opzione di installazione , quella ''alongsde windows 7 '' era sparita
<cristian_c> CdRom9: sicuro sia un problema di ubuntu o di un qualcosa che si sta guastando nella tua macchina?
<cristian_c> e non
<CdRom9> mmmmm la macchina sembra sia apposto ho anche cambiato hdd di recente perchè quello di prima era dannegiato
<CdRom9> però se me la poni cosi dopo che comunque ho checkato le versioni di ubuntu
<CdRom9> e non trovo riscontri negli errori che incontro mi pongo anchio qualche problema sull incompatibilità o malfunzionamento della macchina
<cristian_c> una cosa è l'incompatibilità
<cristian_c> un'altra il malfunzionamento
<cristian_c> son due cose diverse
<CdRom9> si lo so
<cristian_c> CdRom9: prova a reinstallare windows, e vedi se va
<cristian_c> se va, allora non è malfunzionamento
<CdRom9> sisi windows va
<cristian_c> leggi bene
<CdRom9> gia provato piu volte
<cristian_c> CdRom9: prova a reinstallare windows, e vedi se va
<CdRom9> a ok
<cristian_c> CdRom9: intendo proprio l'installazione
<CdRom9> ok comunque ho riformattato e installato piu volte in questi giorni proprio per pulire tutto
<CdRom9> e il probe errore e comunque sempre presente ,ci riprovero comunque
<CdRom9> provo l installer e ti faccio sapere
<cristian_c> CdRom9: mi riferisco a windows, non a ubuntu
<CdRom9> si ho capito
<CdRom9> giusto per evitare frainendimenti : intendi provare il disco di installazione di windows e vedere se va giusto ?
<cristian_c> CdRom9: sì
<CdRom9> ok provo subito e ti dico , mi riconnetto anche da smartphone
<cristian_c> per capire se riscontri blocchi simili a quelli riscontrati durante l'installazione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> lol
<CdRom> Ok l installer epartito
<cristian_c> per capire se riscontri blocchi simili a quelli riscontrati durante l'installazione di ubuntu
<CdRom> Mmmmm va tutto liscio come al solito
<CdRom> Ci sei ancora Cristian?
<cristian_c> CdRom: a che punto sei?
<CdRom> L installazione e completata
<CdRom> Nessun errore
<CdRom> Ho riformattare anche tutto giusto per essere sicuro
<cristian_c> CdRom: quindi non si tratta di un malfunzionamento
<CdRom> Credo di no
<cristian_c> CdRom: dicevo, come imposti l'pi off?
<cristian_c> acpi
<CdRom> Non l ho toccata
<cristian_c> CdRom: un'altra cosa utile, oltre a provare il dd alternate
<cristian_c> potrebbe essere consultare il log dell'installazione
<cristian_c> CdRom: non hai mai provato con acpi off?
<CdRom> No
<cristian_c> CdRom: allora fai un tentativo
<CdRom> Ok allora riprovo con ampi off e poi provo anche con alterbate
<CdRom> Il log dell installazione se questa si blocca dove lo prendo?
<cristian_c> CdRom: sai come impostarlo?
<CdRom> Si
<cristian_c> CdRom: beh, prima dovresti spiegare come si blocca
<cristian_c> CdRom: ma il dvd hai provato ad utilizzarlo anche su altri pc?
<cristian_c> lo stesso dvd masterizzato
<CdRom> No purtroppo al momento non posso provare su altri PC,  comunque
<CdRom> Ora lascio Windows senza nulla sopra
<CdRom> Neanche un txt,  purtroppo comunque sono via da casa da e per qualche mese non ho l opportunità di testarlo su altri pc
<CdRom> Scusa errori grammaticali sto su smartphone
<CdRom> Ti faccio sapere come procede disattivando acpi
<cristian_c> ok
<CdRom> Potrei aver trovato un problema
<krabador> CdRom, ovvero?
<CdRom> Stavi seguendo il mio problema di installazione kraba o cosa?
<CdRom> Comunque la mia scheda madre gigabyte non ha un vero e proprio suspend acpi
<krabador> CdRom, puoi autocompletare il nick a cui ti rivolgi con il tasto tab
<krabador> no, non stavo seguendo il tuo problema di installazione
<krabador> se lo reindicassi non sarebbe male
<krabador> insieme al modello di scheda madre di cui stai parlando
<CdRom> Grazie,  purtroppo sono su smartphone
<CdRom> Allora cristiana mi stava aiutando con un problema di installazione in dual boot con win 7 e lubuntu
<CdRom> Cristian c sorry
<CdRom> Ho checkato tutto,  cd,  md5,  partizionato ecc,  ma l installer crash o si blocca
<CdRom> L errore comune tra tutti i tentativi
<krabador> <krabador> insieme al modello di scheda madre di cui stai parlando <krabador> insieme al modello di scheda madre di cui stai parlando
<CdRom> Era l accpi probe failed
<CdRom> Si
<CdRom> 965pds3 gugabyte
<CdRom> Socket 775
<CdRom> Il sistema è stato appena riformattare una mezzoretta fa
<krabador> CdRom, fatto partire il supporto di installazione con acpi=off e nomodeset, delle opzioni di boot ?
<CdRom> No
<krabador> fa questa prva
<krabador> prova
<CdRom> Però vorrei che mi aiutarsi in questo
<krabador> fai partire il supporto di installazione, al menu iniziale premi f6
<CdRom> Perche le acpi off non riesco  a settarlo non essendoci un opzione
<krabador> selezioni entrambi le voci che ti ho segnalato
<CdRom> Ok ma con il disco si lubuntu?
<krabador> CdRom, che lubuntu hai scaricato?
<krabador> CdRom, si
<krabador> sto parlando di far
<CdRom> 14.04.3
<krabador> partire
<krabador> il disco
<krabador> di lubuntu
<CdRom> Ok
<krabador> supporto di installazione = disco o pendrive usb
<CdRom> cd
<CdRom> Ok fatto partire
<CdRom> Ti dico come va
<CdRom> Dinuovo probe failed accpi
<krabador> CdRom, e si blocca li?
<CdRom> No continua
<krabador> e allora aspetta
<krabador> probe failed si puo' ignorare come errore
<CdRom> L installer parte ma non conclude l installazione
<krabador> CdRom, http://askubuntu.com/a/584875
<krabador> allora è un altro tipo di problema
<krabador> sicuro che ram/hd/chipset della mobo siano tutto a posto?
<CdRom> Si
<CdRom> Cristian c mi ha fatto fare una prova
<CdRom> Se l installer Windows andava non era questione di malfunzionamento
<krabador> CdRom, non è detto
<krabador> la ram viene sempre assegnata in maniera casuale, win ne alloca di meno per quelle operazioni
<CdRom> Mmm
<krabador> prova il cd alternate di lubuntu
<CdRom> Provo a fare partire senza partizionare con g parted e ti dico esito?
<CdRom> E poi vado di alternate
<krabador> CdRom, che cpu hai?
<krabador> CdRom, dipende se vuoi occupare tutto il disco
<krabador> se vuoi occupare tutto il disco , vai di installer pulito
<CdRom> Q660
<krabador> altrimenti partiziona prima
<krabador> quanta ram hai?
<CdRom> 4gb
<CdRom> E solo per provare questa macchina fra qualche mese la. Cambio
<CdRom> Poi è tutto formattato
<krabador> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04.3/release/lubuntu-14.04-alternate-amd64.iso
<CdRom> Quindi faccio una prova almeno vedo se cambia qualcosa
<krabador> scarica questa e masterizzala
<krabador> o pendrive
<CdRom> Cosa cambia da versione normale?
<krabador> ha un installer piu' a basso livello
<krabador> non parte tutto l'ambiente della versione convenzionale
<krabador> indicata per macchine appunto con hardware particolare, o particolarmente molto vecchio
<CdRom> Ok ti do ragione sconto di prova libe
<CdRom> Altrimenti procedo come dici tu
<CdRom> Ora non si è bloccato
<krabador> allora continua
<krabador> e in bocca al lupo
<CdRom> Ti faccio sapere se conclude pero
<CdRom> Ho provato anche con xubuntu giorni fa e non l ha conclusa
<CdRom> Non voglio fermarmi all installazione sai XD c è un mondo da scoprire
<Carlin0> te lo dice
<CdRom> Stavolta ho fatto solo una cosa diversamente
<CdRom> Il PC e completamente pulito su win non ho aperto nemmeno un txt per sbaglio
<RiKrIz> ragazzi sono in Lubuntu... mi chiedevo come cambiare l'ometto grigio presente all'avvio con un'immagine a mia scelta... lo sfondo sono riuscito ma l'omarino no. Qualche idea? allego stamp: http://tallinux.altervista.org/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/lubuntu-13.10-01.png
<mattia> ciao ragazzi
<mattia> ho installato con il programma apposito da voi consigliato xubuntu sulla chiavina esterna
<mattia> ho impostato dal bios di avviare da dischi esterni come priorità però mi avvia sempre windows non mi vede la chiavina
<mattia> come posso fare?
<Carlin0> mattia, di che win parliamo ?
<mattia> universal linux ufd creator
<mattia> mi è stato gentilmente consigliato da un utente oggi
<mattia> possibile che il portatile non sia abilitato a poter effettuare un  boot da un usb?
<mattia> il pc è vecchio ma non così tanto
<mattia> è un asus x300
<Carlin0> mattia, che windows ?
<mattia> win 7
<mattia> 32bit
<mattia> 2gb di ram processore intel centrino due core a 1.6 ghz
<mattia> chiavina della san disk da 64 gb
<mattia> ero uscito per riprovare a mettere il boot priority
<mattia> ma nulla
<mattia> come primo cè settato esternal dev
<mattia> che teoricamente dovrebbe essere la chiavina
<mattia> ma nulla....
<Carlin0> no deve essere usb
<mattia> parte sempre windows
<mattia> non me lo da nemmeno come opzioni
<mattia> usb
<Carlin0> ma tieni la chiavetta inserita quando setti ?
<mattia> si
<Carlin0> può darsi che non sia supportato in quel pc
<mattia> può essere ma se xubuntu è stato fatto per pc vecchi e datati
<mattia> che non ci sia un modo per farlo partire da usb
<mattia> mi pare strano
<mattia> il pc ha degli anni ma penso allora sia un problema comune
<Carlin0> non tutti i pc vecchi supportano il boot da usb
<mattia> :(
<mattia> che smacco
<Carlin0> quindi tocca fare un dvd
<mattia> con un dvd dopo devo per forza installare
<mattia> o no?
<Carlin0> fai le stesse cose
<mattia> non voglio eliminare win 7 dal hd interno
<Carlin0> puoi provare il SO da live
<mattia> con un dvd se masterizzo l iso non mi parte la procedura guidata per l installazione?
<Carlin0> scegli prima di installare , e tr a le varie opzioni c'è prova senza installare
<mattia> ok
<Carlin0> è lo stesso che con la chiavetta
<Carlin0> non cambia nulla
<mattia> ottimo grazie per la dritta
<mattia> provo subito
<Carlin0> masterizza come immagine
<mattia> sisi
<mattia> grazie mille
<Carlin0> ok
<mattia> se cè la possibilità di farlo direttamente dal cd forse cè speranza
<Carlin0> dvd non cd
<mattia> sisi
<mattia> fatto con il Dvd ma c'è un altro problema
<Carlin0> quale ?
<mattia> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/B1QzHEESTiV3QW0cNP1Q
<mattia> Questo
<Carlin0> mattia, è proprio vecchiotto quel pc
<f843d0> Non puoi andare di kernel pae a quanto pare
<Carlin0> cmq tra le opzioni , ora non ricordo ben se su f6 o altro devi abilitare forcepae
<mattia> tradotto in parole spicciole l ho nel di dietro?
<Carlin0> mattia, cerca tra le opzioni 'forcepae'
<mattia> ok va abilitato?
<Carlin0> si perchè il tuo pc non supporta manco il kenrle pae , figurati il boot d ausb
<mattia> è un opzione che devo abilitare dal BIOS?
<mattia> sulla pagina iniziale non c'è nessun forcelle
<mattia> forcepae
<Carlin0> mattia, alla prima pagina ci sono varie opzioni
<Carlin0> f1 f2 etc
<f843d0> Prima pagina dell'installazione del OS, non BIOS
<mattia> Sì le vedo le ho viste tutte ma nessun forcepae
<mattia> ne su f5 accessibilità  ne su f6 altre opzioni ne su f4 modalità
<Carlin0> mattia se non ricordo male su f6
<mattia> su f6 ho acpi off
<mattia> Poi ho noapic
<f843d0> mattia: sono tutte opzioni per il kernel...
<mattia> Poi edd on
<f843d0> Buttaci anche forcepae e potrebbe risolvere il problema di prima
<mattia> nodmraid
<mattia> No modeste
<mattia> nomodeset
<Carlin0> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<mattia> E basta
<Carlin0> mattia, non ti fermare a cio che vedi scendi con le frecce
<mattia> Forse c'è solo su Ubuntu non su xubuntu
<mattia> può essere?
<f843d0> mattia: non credo
<mattia> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/TAeYZxkSUWyEvZITUlaZ
<mattia> Nada ragazzi su xubuntu non c'è forcepae
<f843d0> mattia: forse hai ragione...
<f843d0> Lubuntu and Xubuntu offered a PAE and a non-PAE release up to and including 12.04, but from 12.10 only the PAE releases are maintained.
<mattia> Quindi devo semplicemente scaricare una versione più vecchia?
<f843d0> mattia: uhm, quando premi F6, dovresti poter uscire tramite Esc, a quel punto dovresti poter editare manualmente le opzioni. Confermi?
<mattia> Sì posso fare quello che voglio tranne installare e provare Live
<mattia> sennò compare l errore che vi ho messo poc'anzi
<f843d0> mattia: ma la pressione di Esc dopo F6, ti fa editare la linea di boot del kernel?
<f843d0> Se scrivi aaa, vedi comparire in fondo tipo quiet splash -- aaa?
<mattia> su
<mattia> Sì
<mattia> Ci sono
<mattia> Devo scrivere qualche comando?
<f843d0> Ecco, invece di aaa scrivi forcepae
<mattia> E premo ivjo?
<mattia> invio?
<f843d0> Gia`, sperando non ci siano altri problemi
<mattia> risolto
<mattia> grandissimo
<mattia> mo speriamo che me lo fa provare in Live
<mattia> Perché si é aperta una schermata di caricamento di xubuntu
<mattia> E sto aspettando
<f843d0> mattia: se lo provi in live, sappi che le performance di sistema potrebbero non rispecchiare un'installazione su memoria di massa
<mattia> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/l0NnbXKKQnOruRpl2W6m
<mattia> A dir la verità è un po tutto bloccato
<mattia> Penso di essere in Live perché nn ho installato nulla
<mattia> E si è avviato
<f843d0> mattia: come ti ho detto, le performance potrebbero non essere delle migliori
<f843d0> L'hardware di destinazione e` vetusto, di conseguenza un totale caricamento su memoria volatile potrebbe affossare le prestazioni
<mattia> ok ci provo
<Carlin0> mattia, con quel pc lubuntu
<Carlin0> ops tardi
<mattia> eccomi connesso dalla live di xubuntu
<mattia> perfettooo
<mattia> tutto ok mi ha gia riconosciuto tutti i driver
<f843d0> mattia: come suggeriva Carlin0, alla peggio puoi anche provare lubuntu per avere un ambiente ancor piu` leggero
<mattia> funziona tutto apparentemente bene quindi penso i driver ci siano
<mattia> sono contento che funzioni e che non abbia dovuto impazzire per settare le cose
<mattia> una cosa mi chiedo però
<mattia> per vedere un video su youtube mi chiede i plug in
<mattia> ma non mi linka a nulla per poterli installare
<mattia> come posso fare?
<f843d0> mattia: sono nei repository
<f843d0> mattia: dipende dal browser, chrome ha una sua versione pepperflash qualcosa, altrimenti firefox ha flashplugin
<f843d0> mattia: cosa dice apt-cache search flash ?
<mattia> no ora me lo ha fatto vedere ma è tremendamente scattoso
<mattia> esattamente come lo era su win 7
<mattia> pensavo che con linux il problema si sarebbe risolto invece dev essere proprio una questione di pc
<mattia> maledettamente vecchio
<f843d0> mattia: probabile, PC+connessione
<mattia> no la connessione carica alla grande
<mattia> pc ------> cacca
<mattia> pensavo che un sistema oper piu leggero potesse aiutarlo infatti sto pc l unica cosa che mi ha trattenuto dal buttarlo via era
<mattia> provare a rianimarlo e portarlo dalla mia ragazza per usarlo anche solo per vederci video su youtube e farci qualcosa di leggero
<mattia> non è il mio pc primario
<f843d0> Vedere video su youtube != qualcosa di leggero
<mattia> solo che non pensavo fosse così impossibilitato nel fare qualsiasi cosa alla fine mi chiedo come sia possibile che con 2 gb di ram e
<mattia> dual core a 1.6 non mi possa far vedere un video
<mattia> ci sono telefoni cellulari con meno potenza e fanno vedere tutto molto piu fluido
<f843d0> mattia: il video e` elaborato anche grazie alla scheda video
<f843d0> mattia: magari installando il sistema nativamente e non live, ed installando il driver opportuno (nvidia-glx o fglrx), la situazione migliora
<mattia> i driver penso li abbia caricati da solo i driver della scheda video
<Gamna> ciao a tutti
<f843d0> Appunto, optando per nouveau o radeon, a meno che non sia una intel
<f843d0> !ciao | Gamna
<mattia> nono è radeon
<mattia> mobility 6600 / 6700 mi pare
<mattia> roba preistorica
<f843d0> mattia: e allora fglrx potrebbe aiutare...
<mattia> sarebbe a dire?
<mattia> era una super cazzola?
<f843d0> Inoltre, avendo caricato il sistema live vai a far del male alla RAM da 2Gb, che invece magari puoi condividere con VRAM per maggiori prestazioni video con installazione nativa
<mattia> ok dai domani lo installo del tutto
<mattia> tanto vedo che i driver me li legge tutti e era la mia paura piu grande
<f843d0> mattia: se fosse Antani... apt-cache show fglrx-driver
<f843d0> fglrx e` il driver proprietario delle AMD/ATi
<mattia> bastava leggere il tuo nome anche per la talapia tapioca fosse un pò presbitoriato ma vabbene comunque
<mattia> questa famosa fglrx è gia in uso in live o devo installare il tutto ?
<f843d0> mattia: non credo sia caricato in live
<f843d0> mattia: puoi vedere il driver caricato nella sessione X corrente sicuramente scartabellando /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mattia> ok mr supercazzola domani installo tutto adesso la mia ragazza mi aspetta ho cose piu importanti a cui pensare
<mattia> if u know what i mean
<f843d0> Enjoy :)
<mattia> spero di ritrovarti domani per farti sapere come è andata.... l installazione si intende...
<mattia> riloggati con la tua solita super cazzola di nome che ti riconosco alla stragrandissima
<mattia> grazie a te e a carlino per il supporto siete stati magici
<f843d0> mattia: yw, buona serata
<mattia> see you tomorrow
<DarkAdrenaline> ciao
<DarkAdrenaline> c'è nessuno?
<DarkAdrenaline> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=601109&p=4793191&hilit=aspire+timeline+4810t#p4793191
<DarkAdrenaline> qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano? grazie
#ubuntu-it 2015-08-19
<polisso> mi dite come si fa a fare partire il gioco second life?
<polisso> ho ubuntu 14.04 lts
<polisso> pste
<polisso> utente@utente-D5468AT-ABA-ALONPAV:~/Second_Life_3_8_3_304115_i686$ ./secondlife
<polisso> Multi-arch support detected.
<polisso> Running from /home/utente/Second_Life_3_8_3_304115_i686
<polisso>  - Installing menu entries in /home/utente/.local/share/applications
<polisso> 2015-08-19T01:01:59Z INFO: LLLiveFile::check: detected file change '/home/utente/Second_Life_3_8_3_304115_i686/app_settings//logcontrol.xml'
<polisso> 2015-08-19T01:01:59Z INFO: (anonymous namespace)::LogControlFile::loadFile: logging reconfigured from /home/utente/Second_Life_3_8_3_304115_i686/app_settings//logcontrol.xml
<Angel_73> ho acquistato una stampante laser samsung. collegata e rilevata da ubuntu ma continua a dirmi che è inattiva e non stampa
<akis24> Angel_73: scarica i driver dal sito del produttore se ci sono per linux
<akis24> Angel_73:  cerca qui http://www.samsung.com/it/support/category/pcperipheralsprinter/printer
<Angel_73> fatto è un file tar.gz come faccio ad installarlo ?
<akis24> Angel_73: estrailo e poi guarda dentro la cartella dovrebbe esserci un file readme oppure install con le istruzioni
<Angel_73> ci sono 3 file install.sh ma sono scritti in linguaggio macchina
<akis24> Angel_73: modello stampante ?
<Angel_73> samsung M2675F
<krabador> Angel_73, hai scaricato questo http://org.downloadcenter.samsung.com/downloadfile/ContentsFile.aspx?CDSite=UNI_IT&CttFileID=5999681&CDCttType=DR&ModelType=N&ModelName=SL-M2675F&VPath=DR/201503/20150311150357146/ULD_v1.00.35.tar.gz   ?
<Angel_73> si
<krabador> apri il terminale, va nella cartella in cui hai install.sh
<Angel_73> come faccio ad arrivarci. la cartella è sulla scrivania
<krabador> cd ~/Scrivania/uld
<Angel_73> ok ci sono
<krabador> sudo ./install.sh
<Angel_73> installazione eseguita provo a vedere se funziona..
<Angel_73> sempre inattiva. ho provato a lanciare una stampa di prova ma tiene. La stampante fa un tentativo ma si ferma subito
<krabador> Angel_73, segui qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=586060&p=4654211
<Angel_73> grazie. provo a vedere...
<krabador> puoi usare uninstall.sh per disinstallare il driver, ed installare quello segnalato dall'utente nel primo post, o installare questo http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=586060&p=4654211#p4666126
<Angel_73> grazie. provo. spero funzioni....
<Angel_73> non funziona. come faccio a disinstallare il driver generico installato dal sistema samsung 267x 287x series
<krabador> sempre con uninstall
<Angel_73> ok.... e il percorso ?
<krabador> quello che hai appena fatto
<krabador> <krabador> puoi usare uninstall.sh per disinstallare il driver, ed installare quello segnalato dall'utente nel primo post, o installare questo http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=586060&p=4654211#p4666126
<Angel_73> questo driver è quello generico installato automaticamente dal sistema quando ho collegato la stampante.
<Angel_73> come faccio a sapere il percorso x disinstallarlo
<krabador> Angel_73, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Angel_73, dpkg -l | grep uld
<krabador> Angel_73, dpkg -l | grep uld | pastebinit
<krabador> il primo e l'ultimo
<krabador> l'ultimo produce un link , incollalo qui
<Angel_73> faccio
<Angel_73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12123021/
<krabador> hai mai mandato uninstall.sh ?
<Angel_73> il driver che mi avevi detto di installare l'ho installato e poi l'ho disinstallato
<krabador> che versione di ubuntu?
<Angel_73> ultima 15.04
<Angel_73> prima di questa stampante avevo una lexmark inkjet ma anche questa dava lo stesso problema. mai andata
<ExPBoy> Angel_73, prima di prendere una stampante da usare con linux bisogna accertarsi che sia compatibile
<ExPBoy> non tutte le case fanno i driver per linux
<Angel_73> ma i driver x questa ci sono
<krabador> Angel_73, sudo dpkg -r uld-v1.00.35
<krabador> segui quanto detto nel topic
<giuseppe_> ciaoooo
<giuseppe_> !list
<mattia> buongiorno ragazzacci
<mattia> stamani non cè nessuno?
<akis24> mattia:  tu chiedi intanto
<mattia> mi accennava ieri f843d0
<mattia> come fare per controllare se i driver della scheda video ati ci sono gia o no
<mattia> e eventualmente installarli
<mattia> mi sai dire nulla a riguardo? ho installato xubuntu ieri in una partizione
<mattia> del hdd
<mattia> ma sono chiaramente alle prime armi
<akis24> mattia:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati
<mattia> ho la mobility radeon 9600 pro
<mattia> come posso capire se ho gia dei driver compatibili preinstallati o se cè qualcosa di meglio?
<akis24> mattia:  da terminale dai lspci -nn | grep VGA   come scritto sul wiki .. se si legge
<mattia> ho letto di fatti quello cè scritto che è il comando per identificare la propria scheda video
<mattia> io l ho gia identificata
<mattia> voglio solo capire se ho gia i driver adeguati o se devo mettermi a cercarne di piu validi
<akis24> mattia: leggi ancora qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<mattia> ok quindi ho una scheda video penosa e ho gia i driver preinstallati
<mattia> dentro xubuntu
<mattia> perfetto
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> mica è colpa di nessuno
<mattia> no mi sento gia meglio che non devo mettermi a impazzire per cercare 20000 cose
<ExPBoy> lol
<akis24> mattia: bene ci sei arrivato da solo leggendo
<ExPBoy> :)
<akis24> :)
<ExPBoy> se te lo dicevamo noi magari ti offendevi
<mattia> il problema è che non trovavo nemmeno la mia scheda video tra quelle 30000 che mi elencavano
<ExPBoy> eh pensa un po che scheda hai :P
<mattia> ho visto un altra mobility tra quelle piu scarse e ne ho dedotto che non era il caso di continuare a cercare
<mattia> questo pc è un vecchio portatile di mio zio che volevo rimettere un pò in forze solo per girarci un pò online nulla di che
<mattia> il mio vero pc è un deckstop e non ha di questi problemi fortunatamente
<mattia> cmq vedo che con linux è gia piu utilizzabile rispetto a win7
<akis24> mattia: il driver open radeon va bene per quella scheda
<mattia> ti riferisci a quello che è gia dentro xubuntu e è gia attivo vero?
<akis24> mattia:  esatto
<mattia> sisi avevo capito ;)
<mattia> grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<mattia> scusate ma mi ricordo che l ultima volta che provai ubuntu c era tipo un app o una pagina da cui potevi vedere tutti i tipi di app
<mattia> da poter installare
<polisso> buon giorno
<polisso> ho caricato il gioco interattivo second_life e non parte
<polisso> vi posto il listato con gli errori
<polisso> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12121563/
<polisso> se qualcuno mi può aiutare
<mattia> ho scaricato minitube ma non va
<mattia> :(
<mattia> ehm polisso se non avessi installato xubuntu due giorni fa ti darei una mano XD
<mattia> con win non ho problemi con linux sono in alto mare
<b00k3r> mattia: usa youtube-dl
<mattia> ok grazie del consiglio lo scarico subito
<mattia> non lo trovo youtube dl nel software center
<mattia> cmq non devo scaricare video da youtube devo solo vederli
<mattia> soltanto che avendo un pc vecchio con il flash player mi va mega a scatti
<polisso> ma veramente nessuno può aiutarmi?
<Vincenzo22> buon pomeriggio ragazzi, avevo windows 7 ed ubuntu in dualboot. aggiornando a windows 10 il bootloader è andato... ho provato a fixare da scrub ma nulla... ho provato ad avviare ubuntu live da usb ma il boot è bloccato,cosa mi consigliate di fare?
<Angel_73> Qualcuno può aiutarmi con l'installazione di una stampante
<Angel_73> Qualcuno può aiutarmi con l'installazione di una stampante ?
<Carlin0> che stampante
<Angel_73> una samsung m2675f
<Angel_73> ubuntu la vede regolarmente ma non stampa. dice che è inattiva..
<Carlin0> hai installato i driver della casa madre ?
<Angel_73> si....scaricati dal sito samsung ma non funziona, sempre inattiva e ora li ho disinstallati...
<Carlin0> se non va con quelli non saprei proprio cosa dirti
<Angel_73> spero che ci sia qlc altro che può aiutarmi
<Angel_73> ora si è messa ad andare. ho semplicemente staccato e riattaccato la porta usb...
<Giuseooe> salve, ho un problema con il crontab di ubuntu
<Giuseooe> legge solo l ultima riga
<Giuseooe> è un bug?
<cristian_c> Giuseooe: dovresti essere più specifico
<Giuseooe> ti elenco i comandi
<Giuseooe> crontab -e
<Giuseooe> inserisco :
<cristian_c> quale ubuntu? Che cos'hai fatto? Ecc...
<Giuseooe> * * * * * sh /scritp.sh
<Giuseooe> ***** sh /scrip DUE.sh
<cristian_c> Giuseooe: per output lunghi, utilizza pastebin
<Giuseooe> finito qua
<Giuseooe> l ultimo ubuntu
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Cron
<Carlin0> Giuseooe, devi mettere la path completa
<Giuseooe> si ho seguito quella guida ed ho messo la path completa
<Carlin0> poi la 2° riga è sbagliata ci vanno gli spazi
<Giuseooe> su Lubuntu mi funziona perfettamente , l altro pc con ubuntu  invece da quel bug
<Giuseooe> si si path completo e * separati
<Carlin0> metti in paste crontab -l
<Giuseooe> !pastebin
<Carlin0> manca il bot
<Giuseooe> l avete licenziato? :D mi puoi dare l indirizzo di pastebin per favore
<Carlin0> paste.ubuntu.com
<cristian_c> Giuseooe: come mai lo esegui ogni minuto? Che devi fare?
<Giuseooe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12125338/
<Giuseooe> ogni minuto perchè sto testando
<Giuseooe> ma praticamente su LUbuntu lo fa ogni minuto correttamente , su ubuntu ogni 3
<cristian_c> mancano i canonici crontab: daily, ecc...
<Giuseooe> non li uso
<cristian_c> Giuseooe: come mai hai scelto sh?
<Giuseooe> perchè lo script era fatto così' non ho una ragione
<Carlin0> Giuseooe, io leverei sh e lascerei così ... http://sprunge.us/IPag inoltre sei sicuro che lo script sia corretto ? hai reso lo script eseguibile ?
<Giuseooe> sisi script corretti infatti l ultimo funziona , ho provato ad invertirli ( il primo diventa l ultimo) e funziona
<Giuseooe> tolgo sh allora?
<Carlin0> io uso senza sh
<cristian_c> Giuseooe: ls -l ~/ubuntu/reportSS
<cristian_c> anzi, scusa
<cristian_c> Giuseooe: ls -l ~/reportSS
<Giuseooe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12125390/
<Carlin0> Giuseooe, cosa fanno sti script ?
<Carlin0> Giuseooe, come mai sei root ?
<Giuseooe> perchè mi rompo a scrivere ogni volta sudo
<Giuseooe> gli script sono delle query ad un db esterno e poi buttano il risulstato in una paginetta php che poi viene inviata via mail
<Carlin0> si ma non devi sudare all'interno della home
<Carlin0> per evitare la mai c'è il modo
<cristian_c> Giuseooe: ma sei su un server?
<Carlin0> mail*
<Giuseooe> si su un server
<Giuseooe> la mail la invio dopo aver installato mailutils e ssmtp
<Carlin0> Giuseooe, se non vuoi la mai dopo ogni riga lasci uno spazio e aggiungi  >/dev/null 2>&1
<Carlin0> cmq hai fatto casini coi permessi all'interno della home agendo da root
<Giuseooe> nono , la mail è essenziale purtroppo
<Carlin0> va che in quel modo manda una mail al minuto , (che senso ha ?)
<Carlin0> anzi 2
<Carlin0> una ogni esecuzione
<Giuseooe> ma è un test poi la manderò una al giorno
<Carlin0> cmq controlla i permessi nella home
<Carlin0> hai già dei file root all'interno
<Giuseooe> partendo da 0 qualora avessi un solo script  perchè deve fare ogni 3 minuti e non 1?
<Giuseooe> i permessi posso metterli come le alrta cartelle
<cristian_c> Giuseooe: non è mai buona pratica loggarsi come root
<Giuseooe> ok ma è questo che non fa funzionare regolarmente il mio crontab?
<Giuseooe> posso loggarmi come utente normale se voglio
<Carlin0> inizia a controllare i permessi nella home
<Carlin0> che al momento non sono a posto
<f843d0> Forse mi sono perso una cosa, ma gli script, fuori da cron, funzionano?
<Giuseooe> si certo
<cristian_c> pare di sì
<Giuseooe> ma anche dentro il cron funzionano
<cristian_c> lol
<Giuseooe> solo quello che scrivo per ultimo
<Carlin0> ma ...
<Giuseooe> ho fatto prova script 1 e script 2 e parte correttamente script 2
<Giuseooe> poi fatto script 2 e script 1 e parte correttamente script 1
<Carlin0> quando scrivi l'ultima riga poi torni a capo sotto prima di salvare ?
<cristian_c> Giuseooe: 'prova script'?
<Carlin0> nel crontab dico
<f843d0> boh, a me sembra di capire che gli script funzionassero in lubuntu, ma non ho capito se fuori da cron sono ok anche in ubuntu
<f843d0> Magari ho letto male le righe sopra, eh
<cristian_c> vediamo
<Carlin0> Giuseooe, in pratica deve essere così
<Carlin0> riga1
<Carlin0> riga2
<Carlin0>  spaziovuoto
<Carlin0> e salvi
<Giuseooe> si è così
<Giuseooe> in lubuntu funziona tutto perfettamente , stessi file e sintassi
<Carlin0> te l'ho detto : hai fatto casini coi permessi
<cristian_c> Giuseooe: hai lanciato lo script in ubuntu?
<cristian_c> senza cron
<Giuseooe> si si funziona benissimo
<f843d0> Giuseooe: lanciato come utente, tramite sudo come utente, o come root?
<Giuseooe> come root
<Carlin0> bravo
<Carlin0> è proprio così che si fanno casini
<Giuseooe> ma è uno script testato 20000000000 volte sempre come root su lubuntu
<Carlin0> Giuseooe, ma se ubuntu root è disabilitato , ci sarà un motivo
<f843d0> Giuseooe: hai provato a lanciare lo script come utente normale?
<ALEX^593o^> Ciao a tutti :))
<Giuseooe> si funziona
<MANNON> Buongiorno avrei bisogno di supporto immediato per l'installazione su ssd di ubuntu x64 14.04.03
<Giuseooe> se mi loggo come utente normal avrò un crontab personale diciamo e da stesso problema
<MANNON> l'installazione si blocca appena inizia l'installazione
<Giuseooe> se fate una prova nel vostro crontab funziona tutto regolamente ? a me da pure il buyg dei 3 minuti
<MANNON> qualcuno può aiutarmi
<cristian_c> MANNON: cerca di avere pazienza
<MANNON> ok grazie
<cristian_c> MANNON: in live come va?
<MANNON> ho scaricato la distro e masterizzata su dvd
<MANNON> adesso la sto installando in VirtualBox e sembra andare
<MANNON> ma non si installa su pc da bios
<MANNON> viene il simbolo = persona e si ferma li dopo mezzora ho riavviato
<cristian_c> MANNON: quindi non l'hai provata in live?
<MANNON> no non si avvia
<MANNON> non arrivo neppure alla live
<cristian_c> MANNON: puoi fare una foto dove ti blocchi?
<MANNON> certo
<f843d0> Giuseooe: approccia il problema in un altro modo, forse semplifica...
<f843d0> Giuseooe: tipo, prova a fare uno script che fa echo "Test" > /home/[user]/foo.txt
<Giuseooe> si
<f843d0> Giuseooe: aggiungilo in crontab con -e, controlla con -l eccetera, e guarda che fa
<MANNON> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/images/installingprecise00.jpg
<MANNON> è gia presente in rete
<cristian_c> MANNON: hai provato a premere sulla tastiera?
<MANNON> non arriva neppure alla selezione dell'installazione
<MANNON> allora io ho letto sulla rete e provato a fare CTRL+ALT+f2
<MANNON> e mi da error reading sector
<MANNON> 5000 e cosi via
<Giuseooe> fatto , sempre l ultimo esegue
<MANNON> ora ho pensato fosse il disco allora l'ho installata su virtualbox da disco non da iso su hdd
<MANNON> e non da problemi di errori nei settori
<MANNON> quindi il disco è stato scritto correttamente
<f843d0> Giuseooe: togli gli altri script dal cron, prova solo quello che stampa Test in foo.txt
<MANNON> infatti adesso va su vb ma non si installa da bios
<cristian_c> MANNON: quali tasti hai premuto per provareì?
<cristian_c> MANNON: hai masterizzato su dvd?
<MANNON> CTRL+ALT+f2
<cristian_c> lol
<MANNON> esatto
<cristian_c> MANNON: non puoi provare un tasto a caso, invece?
<Giuseooe> lo script funziona
<MANNON> si ho provato tasti a caso ma non fa nulla
<cristian_c> MANNON: ok
<cristian_c> MANNON: usi il dvd su virtualbox?
<MANNON> no
<f843d0> Giuseooe: ogni minuto, ti aggiorna il file?
<MANNON> si scusa adesso no
<MANNON> ma l'installazione che ho fatto prima su vb
<MANNON> l'ho fatta da dvd
<cristian_c> MANNON: come hai installato su virtualbox?
<Giuseooe> ogni 3
<cristian_c> MANNON: che pc hai?
<MANNON> messo disco e nel lettore virtuale ho selezionato la lettera
<MANNON> assemblato i7 860 ssd+hdd
<MANNON> che specifiche ti servono
<cristian_c> MANNON: quando fai il boot da dvd, quali schermate appaiono?
<f843d0> Giuseooe: quindi, mettendo tutti *, e lanciando uno script qualsiasi, invece che ogni minuto, cron esegue ogni tre?
<MANNON> allora la prima è quella che di isolinux e poi appare quella che ti ho postato
<MANNON>  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/images/installingprecise00.jpg
<MANNON> e poi rimane li
<Giuseooe> si esatto assurdo
<cristian_c> MANNON: isolinux?
<f843d0> Giuseooe: il sistema sembra compromesso
<f843d0> Se davvero si comporta a quel modo
<Giuseooe> ok grazie mille provo a reinstallare casomai
<Giuseooe> grzie mille e scusate il disturbo
<Giuseooe> buona giornata
<MANNON> allora adesso esattamente non ricordo se sia isolinux però parte automaticamente la lettura da disco
<MANNON> e poi la schermata che ti ho postato
<cristian_c> MANNON: puoi postare la prima delle due schermate?
<MANNON> cioè ho pensato fosse un problema del ssd ma a sto punto perche riesco a scriverla su disco da vb
<MANNON> http://www.desua.net/images/black-screen-with-flashing-blinking-cursor.gif
<MANNON> poi viene una scritta velocissima e parte la seconda che ti ho postato
<MANNON> avete avuto gia casi del genere?
<MANNON> ma questà è la chat di supporto ufficiale linux o quella libera?
<cristian_c> MANNON: io parlavo della schermata  isolinux
<cristian_c> MANNON: /topic
<MANNON> no non parte
<cristian_c> MANNON: ?
<MANNON> partono solo quelle due che ti ho postato e poi si blocca mentre da
<MANNON> su vb funziona
<MANNON> ma non mi è mai capitato che non si avvi una distro linux
<cristian_c> MANNON: quella che mi hai postato è un semplice cursore lampeggiantr
<MANNON> ok
<MANNON> quellà è la prima
<cristian_c> MANNON: ma avevi parlato di isolinux
<MANNON> poi viene una scritta velocissima illegibile e parte subito la seconda schermata
<MANNON> no mi è sembrato ma riguardando non appare scusa
<cristian_c> MANNON: ok
<MANNON> sapresti consigliarmi sul da farsi?
<cristian_c> MANNON: non hai provato a premere enter nella schermata viola?
<cristian_c> enter=invio
<MANNON> si più volte
<MANNON> ma non va
<cristian_c> uuh,
<MANNON> sai come si fa ad andare nella schermata con il terminale da li?
<MANNON> cosi provo a settare acpi=off o altro
<MANNON> visto che non vuole partire
<cristian_c> MANNON: e da dove lo setti?
<cristian_c> sto cercando, comunque
<cristian_c> MANNON: allora, cerchiamo un altro metodo
<cristian_c> MANNON: cos'hai su quel pc, attualmentr?
<MANNON> win 7
<MANNON> e basta
<MANNON> tempo fa facevo il dual boot con vecchie iso linux
<MANNON> ubuntu 12
<MANNON> slackware openbox ...
<MANNON> e andava tutto poi ho messo ssd
<MANNON> e non si istalla da bios
<cristian_c> MANNON: da bios?
<cristian_c> MANNON: un'altra domanda: hai comunque verificato md5?
<MANNON> no sono da windows non so come si faccia da terminale si ma windows lo so
<MANNON> ma se va da vb non dovrebbe essere corrotta la iso no?
<MANNON> e se fosse rotto il lettore ottico non potrei leggerlo da vb
<MANNON> consigli?
<f843d0> MANNON: rimuovi l'SSD e prova live e installazione...
<f843d0> MANNON: se stabilisci che il problema e` quello, prova la botta di fortuna con una ricerca su Google linux ubuntu [versione] [modello disco] o [ssd]
<MANNON> capito grazie
<MANNON> buon lavoro
<zoppi> Sto installando ubuntustudio ma durante l installazione mi dice l installazione del pacchetto grub  EFI amd64signed non riuscita cosa devo fare
<cristian_c> zoppi: in quale punto?
<zoppi> Quasi alla fie
<zoppi> Fine
<zoppi> Al grub2
<cristian_c> zoppi: dove appare il messaggio?
<zoppi> In mezzo alla schermata
<cristian_c> zoppi: puoi postare una foto?
<zoppi> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/ARAILbxKQE6LSfVKGhEc
<zoppi> Cosa faccio
<cristian_c> zoppi: quale file .iso hai scaricato?
<cristian_c> che pc è?
<cristian_c> zoppi: hi controllatovl'md5 del file .iso?
<zoppi> Il fa il l ho scaricato dal sito ubuntu IP mio PC è n per assemblato pero non ho controllato il filwmd5
<cristian_c> zoppi: puoi fornire maggiori dettagli sul pc?
<zoppi> I 5 8gb di RAM scheda asrok
<cristian_c> zoppi: quale file .iso hai scaricato?
<cristian_c> per prima cosa io controllerei l'hash md5
<zoppi> Ho trovato md5sum.txt
<cristian_c> zoppi: ti linko la guida wiki
<cristian_c> zoppi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum
<polisso> buona sera
<polisso> mi aiutate a fare andare second life su ubuntu?
<polisso> vi listo il problema che si e riscontrato
<polisso> grazie
<akis24> passa in  chat polisso  entra su  #ubuntu-it-chat non è argomento di supporto se qualcuno sa' magari ti aiuta
<polisso> non potete dare un occchiata a questo listato?
<polisso> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12121563/
<stellacometa> ciao...chiedo a voi aiuto
<stellacometa> ho una chiavetta usb...fino a ieri sera veniva letta da pc
<stellacometa> ora di punto in bianco non viene più neppure vista e segnalata
<stellacometa> la lucina quando la inserisco si vede poi però scompare e non resta accesa come dovrebbe normalmente
<stellacometa> come posso recuperare i file al suo interno
<stellacometa> grazie
<cristian_c> polisso: puoi spostarti nel canale più appropriato?
<cristian_c> stellacometa: con quale os si è manifestato il problema?
<stellacometa> scusa non capisco...cosa intendi x os?
<akis24> stellacometa: sistema che usi ..
<stellacometa> uso windows 7
<stellacometa> questo intendi?
<Carlin0> stellacometa, e perchè vieni a chiedere qui ?
<akis24> si perfetto chiedi su #windows
<stellacometa> ho letto su un post che da qui si possono recuperare i files
<stellacometa> allora non è così....scusate
<BRUTALONe> Ciao
<Davide> salve, avrei bisogno di configurare una stampante, purtroppo dopo vari tentativi non riesco a far partire la stampa
<Carlin0> Davide, che stampante ?
<Davide> una sharp
<Davide> Sharp MX-2610N
<Davide> penso che sia un problema di user e password che bisogna inserire, ma non so dove e come impostarli nelle configurazioni della stampante. Con windows non ho avuto problemi, ho nstallato i driver e infine ho inserito user e password. La stampante è in locale e condivisa, sla usiamo per lavoro
<Carlin0> Davide,  ma hai installato i driver ?
<Davide> si
<Carlin0> e poi ?
<Davide> la stampante è installata, quando mando la stampa si sente la stampante che parte ma il foglio non esce e non stampa niente
<Davide> secondo me è un problema che bisogna inserire user e password
<Carlin0> ma parliamo dei driver presi dal sito della casa madre ?
<f843d0> Davide: ma hai installato cups? Configurato? lpstat ti fa vedere la stampante? Figura nell'interfaccia web di cups?
<Davide> penso di si
<Davide> la stampante la vedo e si avvia
<Davide> però ho bisogno di inserire user e password, se vuoi possiamo fare anche altri controlli
<Carlin0> Davide, dove è che ti chiede user e pass ?
<f843d0> Davide: sistema operativo Ubuntu cosa...?
<Davide> 15.04
<Davide> ubuntu
<Davide> devo inserirli perché se no non posso stampare
<f843d0> Davide: nel browser, cosa dice l'indirizzo http://localhost:631/admin
<Davide> http://s23.postimg.org/r57zat57f/Schermata_del_2015_08_19_23_05_43.jpg
<f843d0> Davide: in quelle schermate vedi la stampante?
<Davide> http://s13.postimg.org/jn3uv80hj/Schermata_del_2015_08_19_23_08_57.jpg
<Carlin0> ma è stampante di rete ?
<f843d0> Per entrare ti ha chiesto autenticazione tramite username e password?
<Davide> si
<f843d0> E hai usato quelle del tuo utente? O root?
<Davide> ci vuole perchè ci è stata data la user e la password, come anche in windows ho dovuto inserirli
<Carlin0> Davide, si cosa ?
<Davide> user e password
<Carlin0> leggi sopra Davide
<Carlin0> [23:10:14] <Carlin0> ma è stampante di rete ?
<Carlin0> [23:10:17] <f843d0> Per entrare ti ha chiesto autenticazione tramite username e password?
<Carlin0> [23:10:37] <Davide> si
<Davide> la stampante è in rete
<Davide> per stampare non mi chiede la user e la password
<Carlin0> e perchè prima hai detto che era in locale ??
<f843d0> Davide: risponde a ping 172.16.100.181 ?
<Davide> scusa, volevo dire in rete locale
<Davide> risponde
<Davide> http://s11.postimg.org/agiuh374z/Schermata_del_2015_08_19_23_18_23.jpg
<f843d0> Davide: non saprei, a questo link ci sono un po' di consigli: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<f843d0> Davide: tipo, non e` che l'utente e` per qualche ragione impossibilitato a lanciare la stampa?
<f843d0> Davide: puoi anche provare a consultare /var/log/cups/error_log
<Davide> se io inserisco user e password sono sicuro che la stampa viene avviata
<f843d0> Davide: magari c'e` qualcosa di utile
<Davide> se ti mando l'immagine puoi aiutarmi?
<f843d0> Davide: hai provato a stampare piu` tipi di documento per caso?
<Davide> si
<f843d0> Davide: se trovi il file e ci giri il testo in qualche modo possiamo provare a capire. Oltre alle immagini puoi usare pastebin
<Davide> ok
<Davide> http://s27.postimg.org/jl8vr69xv/Schermata_del_2015_08_19_23_26_40.jpg
<Davide> quale devo mandare?
<f843d0> Davide: il contenuto di error_log
<Davide> ok
<f843d0> Davide: usa http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<f843d0> Davide: se andiamo a screenshot facciamo Capodanno!
<Davide> ;-)
<Davide> ci sono due error log
<f843d0> Davide: ma un solo error_log
<f843d0> Davide: altrimenti avrei detto error_log.1
<Davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12131179/
<Davide> non so come inserire l'immagine
<f843d0> Davide: non devi inserire un'immagine! :) Devi aprire error_log con un editor di testo, selezionare tutto il contenuto e copiarlo su un pastebin :)
<Mr_Pan> !pastebin | Davide
<Davide> ok
<Mr_Pan> !pastebinit | Davide
<Davide> :-)
<f843d0> Davide: il bot e` temporaneamente fuori uso: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Davide> su error log non c'è niente, mentre su error log_1 ci sono dei dati
<f843d0> Davide: error_log e` completamente vuoto?
<Davide> si
<f843d0> Davide: allora cerchiamo informazioni nell'error_log.1
<Davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12131237/
<f843d0> Davide: prova cosi`: rilancia una stampa, e quando ti chiede le credenziali, prova con user admin password admin
<Davide> ho già provato a stampare, ma non mi chiede niente. La stampante parte, iniziano a girare i rulli ma dalla stampante non esce niente
<Davide> riprovo!!
<Davide> niente, nessuna stampa
<f843d0> Davide: cosa risponde groups [il_tuo_nome_utente]?
<Davide> dove devo vedere?
<f843d0> Davide: su terminale
<Davide> devo dare il comando?
<Davide> per vedere cosa risposnde groups devo dare il comando su terminale?
<Mr_Pan> Davide, si
<f843d0> Davide: Ctrl+Alt+T
<f843d0> Davide: digita groups davide
<f843d0> Davide: copia l'output e rendici partecipi
<Davide> davide : davide adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<f843d0> Davide: prova con sudo adduser davide lp
<clemente> ciao a tutti
<Davide> fatto
<f843d0> Davide: groups davide ora mostra anche lp, corretto?
<Davide> Aggiunta dell'utente «davide» al gruppo «lp» ...
<Davide> Aggiunta dell'utente davide al gruppo lp
<f843d0> Davide: ok, prova sudo service cups restart
<Davide> fatto
<f843d0> Davide: prova a stampare...
<Davide> niente
<Davide> non esce la stampa
<f843d0> Davide: ok, la cosa migliore probabilmente e` riprovare la configurazione dall'inizio: intendo dire, disinstalla cups, reinstalla cups, riscarica il driver per il modello di stampante, aggiungi la stampante, ricarica il driver
<Carlin0> no cups magari lascialo
<Carlin0> non vorrei mai che ti rimuove mezzo os
<Davide> lo possiamo fare adesso?
<Davide> potresti aiutarmi?
<f843d0> Davide: e` bella lunga, hai visto l'ora?! :)
<Davide> ok, magari la prossima volta. Grazie per avermi dedicato il tuo tempo
<f843d0> Davide: yw, buona fortuna
<Mr_Pan> Davide, hai preso i driver giusti dal sito Sharp  ?
<Davide> si
<Mr_Pan> Davide, i driver sono del 2011 testati con una versione piuttosto old di CUPS...
<Mr_Pan> ci sta anche un'incompatibilità con l'attuale versione di CUPS (2.0.2)
<Davide> e quindi cosa devo fare?
<Davide> non posso utilizzare la stampante?
<Mr_Pan> è solo una mia ipotesi ..
<Mr_Pan> fai i test suggeriti da f843d0 e vedi come va
<Mr_Pan> Davide, di più non possiamo fare qui
<Mr_Pan> nel caso rivolgiti all'assistenza Sharp se possono risolverti loro il problema (se fossero i driver) o assitenza Canonical-Ubuntu dal sito
<Davide> uhm, un po' complicato magari riprovo un'altra volta e forse sarò più fortunato travando qualcuno che potrà risolvere il mio problema
<Davide> o forse aspettare qualche aggiornamento di CUPS
<Davide> grazie a tutti, alla prossima
<ALEX^832e^> saaalve!!!
<ALEX^832e^> Buongiorno a tutti vorrei ricordare che qualora masterizziate il sistema operativo 14.04 x64 su dvd e vi dia errori o non carichi nemmeno fino all'installazione
<ALEX^832e^> il problema principale risiede nell'iso corrotta in fase di masterizzazione causa rottura parziale del masterizzatore
<ALEX^832e^> in caso di vecchie motherboad può esistere problema di driver vecchi
<mat99> domanda su ubuntu studio
<mat99> l ho appena messo, e. MA il wireless si disconnette§ una figata
#ubuntu-it 2015-08-20
<Carloz> Ciao, c'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano?
<krabador> Carloz, chiedi
<krabador> Carloz, in questo canale si pone direttamente la domanda, chi è connesso, sa e vuole rispondere, risponde
<Carloz> ok
<Carloz> Allora, ho una versione di Ubuntu molto antiquata (10.11 o 11.10 mi pare) e non ho la possibilità di aggiornare nulla perché mi da errore. Poss
<Carloz> Ho scaricato e messo su USB la nuova versione ISO però ora non ho idea di come caricarla e installarla
<Carloz> mi serve una mano :D
<krabador> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/    devi scaricare questo, eseguirlo , e seguire i passi suggeriti, per fare la pendrive
<krabador> al che , segui tranquillamente questo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Standard
<krabador> assicurati di settare il pc, per mandare in boot la pendrive usb
<Carloz> Si, solo che fino a l'altro giorno usavo Windows che mi è morto e non uso Ubuntu da un bel po'... Non so nemmeno come installare un programma XD
<Carlin0> se non moriva ...
<Carloz> Come posso eseguire un file .exe su Ubuntu? .-.
<Carloz> anche perché sennò non so come installare Universal USB
<ExPBoy> ?
<Carloz> se ci clicco sopra non parte (come su windows)
<ExPBoy> Carloz, su che sistema sei?
<Carloz> Ubuntu
<Carloz> ho solo ubuntu al momento
<ExPBoy> leggi le guide postate
<Carlin0> Carloz, masterizza un dvd e risolvi
<Carloz> non posso masterizzare, poichè oltre a non sapere come fare con Ubuntu, il lettore CD/DVD è morto
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> ti è morto tutto
<ExPBoy> :P
<Carlin0> altri morti in famiglia ?
<krabador> Carlin0, allora, c'è un installer usb
<krabador> in ubuntu
<krabador> Carloz, ^
<krabador> ma segnala, per favore, questa versione medievale di ubuntu che stai usando
<Carloz> krabador dimmi dove posso vedere con precisione che versione è
<Carlin0> bisogna vedere se riesce a installare l'installer visto che è fuori supporto
<krabador> potrebbe esserci dentro , e poi mette gli eol
<krabador> Carloz, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<Carloz> Ok ho ubuntu 11.10
<krabador> segui quello che c'è scritto qui
<krabador> ok
<krabador> Carloz, segui perfettamente quello che c'è nel link , cerca nel sistema se hai "Startup Disk Creator" o "Creatore Dischi D'avvio"
<krabador> e fa la pendrive con quel programma
<Carloz> ci sto provando
<krabador> cosa ti sta andando storto?
<krabador> Carloz, a quando risale l'installazione del sistema?
<Carloz> era appena uscito
<Carloz> non ho idea di quando sia
<ExPBoy> se era appena uscito  11 eravamo nel 2011
<ExPBoy> .10    ottobre
<ExPBoy> ecco
<Carloz> ok si è passato tanto tempo
<Carlin0> Carloz, ma il pc che cpu ha ? e la ram ?
<Carloz> è un I3 con 4Gb di Ram
<Carloz> ntel® Core™ i3 CPU M 330 @ 2.13GHz × 4
<Carloz> e tra l'altro come faccio ad aprire il file /etc/apt/sources.list con un editor di testo? ._.
<krabador> Carloz, hai controllato che editor di testo hai?
<krabador> ctrl alt t, in modo da aprire il terminale
<krabador> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<krabador> e fai le modifiche indicate
<Carloz> ok è andato
<krabador> una volta fatta la modifica, salvi , chiudi , e da terminale sudo apt-get update
<krabador> al che cerca nel sistema se hai "Startup Disk Creator" o "Creatore Dischi D'avvio"
<krabador> se non ce l'hai, lo installi
<Carloz> ok si il programmino creatore di dischi lo tengo
<Carlin0> crea la chiavetta con quello
<BruceBruce> Salve a tutti,
<BruceBruce> Ho bisogno urgentemente di un aiuto riguardo alla connessione wi-fi per il mio Ubuntu 14.04
<BruceBruce> Premetto che sono un profano.
<BruceBruce> io ho un Ubuntu 14.04 installato su un fisso che si connette tramite una chiavetta wifi WNA 3100... ed un router della infostrada DSL-2750B.
<BruceBruce> fino a poco tempo fa avevo la vodafone station (quella vecchia) e una volta che veniva attivata la chiavetta tramite i seguenti comandi: "sudo depmod -a" e "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" rilevavo la connessione e mi connettevo tranquillamente.
<BruceBruce> passando al nuovo router, dopo aver attivato la chiavetta, essermi connesso, la connessione ad internet dura qualche minuto poi sembra che rimanga connesso ma la connessione non va, se apro Firefox dopo un caricamento mi dice: "Impossibile contattare il server" e solo riavviando il pc e ripentendo l'operazione sopracitata mi si riconnette per qualc
<BruceBruce> he minuto per poi ribloccarsi nuovamente.
<BruceBruce> Chiedo un aiuto per riuscire a stabilizzare la connessione in modo che funzioni tranquillamente come dovrebbe.
<BruceBruce> Grazie mille
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<polisso> buon pomeriggio
<polisso> dovrei cancellare un gioco
<polisso> Second Life
<polisso> mi aiutate?
<polisso> lo dovrei cancellare tutto
<Guest57920> Ciao a tutti sono Elisa :) ho bisogno di una mano, mi aiutate?
<desperados> come posso installare ubuntu su un hd di un notebook che ho estratto e collegato ad altro notebook come hd esterno via usb (il secondo notebook ha ubuntu 14.04)?
<f843d0> desperados: perche` non installare direttamente sull'hardware di destinazione?
<desperados> l'hw di destinazione non è bbotabile da unità esterne, per questo stiamo cercando di farlo tramite altro notebook
<f843d0> desperados: ha il lettore ottico funzionante l'hardware di destinazione?
<desperados> si tratta di ibm thinkpad 570E del 2000.....
<desperados> non ha lettore ottico
<desperados> non ha una bene,eritq....
<desperados> benemerita....
<desperados> e da bios non esegue boot da usb o simili
<desperados> siamo alla canna del gas
<f843d0> desperados: ma e` davvero con 64Mb di RAM?
<desperados> no, 384, pensavamo di installare lubuntu
<f843d0> desperados: alla faccia, sara` gia` tanto che si avvia tty...
<f843d0> desperados: comunque, niente, pesca una installazione per i386 e installa sull'hdd di destinazione, installa GRUB nel MBR dell'HDD di destinazione...
<f843d0> desperados: rimonta su notebook di destinazione e comincia a pregare!
<desperados> stiamo già pregando...... grazie
<Mr_Pan> desperados, facci sapere se il miracolo si compirà :)
<matte> ciao
<matte> posso chiedervi aiuto?
<Carlin0> chiedi
<Mr_Pan> matte fai la tua domanda
<Mr_Pan> senza chiedere
<matte> ho presomodem tplinl w8960N, l'ho collegato, ma non riesco ad accedere alla pagina http://tplinkmodem.net per configurarlo
<matte> ah, non sono esperto...
<matte> ho provato sudo pppoeconf ma non rileva il dispositivo
<matte> ma qui è tutto collegato e con le luci accese
<Carlin0> matte, un modem o un router ?
<matte> mmm... c'è scritto modem router
<Carlin0> vieni in chat matte  ... scrivi /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<domenico> buonasera
<domenico> ho bisogno di aiuto, chi mi da una mano?
<cecchini> Buona sera
<domenico> ciao a tutti
<Mr_Pan> domenico fai la tua domanda senza chiedere il permesso.. chi sa e vorrà risponderti potrà farlo
<domenico> posso installare direttamente su hd esterno e poi montarlo sul pc?
<Carlin0> è abbastanza sconsigliato domenico cambiano le configurazioni
<domenico> ok, non ho dvd, ho formattato l'hd vorrei farlo dalla pennetta ma sembra complicatissimo
<Mr_Pan> domenico, dalla pennetta non è complicato .. .sei da windows ora?
<domenico> si
<domenico> sto scaricando unetbootin
<domenico> e ubuntu amd64
<Mr_Pan> domenico, ok
<Mr_Pan> ecco la guida ---> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<domenico> ok appena scaricato apro unetb e metto dentro ubundu giusto?
<Mr_Pan> domenico, legi la guida... si carichi la iso sulla usb poi riavvii e scegli la usb come device di avvio
<domenico> ok grazie, ma posso installarlo anche senza windows
<paolo_00> C'è qualcuno a cui posso chiedere un consiglio?
<paolo_00> C'è qualcuno a cui posso chiedere un consiglio?
<paolo_00> C'è qualcuno a cui posso chiedere un consiglio?
<paolo_00> Sono indeciso su quale DE utilizzare su un pc relativamente potente (i5 4460, 8GB di RAM,)
<paolo_00> Ho letto che plasma5 ha ancora diversi problemi di grafica con i programmi di kde4, gnome desktop non mi piace particolarmente e nemmeno unity (la barra laterale non la sopporto)
<paolo_00> Lxde e Xfce li escluderei perchè sono per pc datati e molte volte si è costretti a passare da terminale
<Goljadkin> a sto punto utlizza gnome panel
<paolo_00> Poi ci sono Phanteon (mi piace molto graficamente), mate e cinnamon che però essendo poco diffusi mi preoccupano per via della compatibilità...
<paolo_00> Gnome panel non lo conoscevo...mi sembra buono; che ne dite?
<Goljadkin> e poi mate e cinnamon non è che so poco diffusi eh
<paolo_00> tra Gnome panel e mate quale è più pratico?
<Goljadkin> personalmente preferisco cinnamon
<paolo_00> Ok grazie...da ubuntu con unity è possibile installare poi altri DE senza incontrare troppi problemi o è meglio reinstallare la versione di ubuntu ad hoc (esempio ubuntu MATE)?
<Goljadkin> è
<Goljadkin> è possibile, solo ocio ai passaggi
<paolo_00> Ok grazie...scarico l'iso e procedo...spero solo di non avere problemi con UEFI
<Goljadkin> non dovresti averne da un paio di versioni di ubuntu a questa parte
<paolo_00> Ah a proposito meglio 15.04 o 14.04 LTS? In particolare ho la scheda video della MB (intel lan) che mi ha dato problemi con ubuntu 14.04 (ora ho formattato l'HD per passare a uefi, prima ero legacy)...dite che con la 15.04 potrei trovare qualche driver già pronto?
<paolo_00> *scheda ethernet
<paolo_00> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=598720
<Goljadkin> non è detto, comunque consiglio sempre la versione più aggiornata
<paolo_00> Ok grazie...a quanto pare il mio è un problema di tutti gli utenti che hanno la MB con chipset H97 PRO4...la cosa molto strana è che a volte funziona internet e, dopo un semplice riavvio, magari smette proprio di funzionare.Però durante l'installazione alla rete si connette eccome...
<Goljadkin> magari provi con un sudo pppoeconf
<paolo_00> ok proverò grazie ancora...
<URUS> salve a tutti come elimino le variabile d'ambiente su ubuntu 12.04lst se non mi riscodo il nome delle variabili ?
<URUS> dov'è il file dove vengono salvate ?
<URUS> grazie
<URUS> krabador
<URUS> krabador   come faccio trovare il file di configurazione del kernel ? è possibile estrarlo dal kernel oppure no ?
<krabador> URUS, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> ls -la /boot | pastebinit
<valentinawhra> ciao, dovrei installare xubuntu e mi chiedevo: dal vostro sito mi pare si possa scaricare la 14.04.03. Ma la 15.04 non è uscita?
<krabador> valentinawhra,
<krabador> c'è è scaricabilissima
<valentinawhra> uh allora non la ho vista?
<valentinawhra> perchè sono andata per scaricarla dalla pagina delle derivate
<valentinawhra> e di Mate ed altre mi dava le ultime mentre di xubuntu no e lubuntu no.
<valentinawhra> siccome so che gli aggiornamenti da 14.10 a 15.04 sono disastrosi  vorrei capire.
<loris> salve a tutti
<loris> vorrei sapere se esiste x ubuntu un programma simile ad amule
<Carlin0> amule
<loris> siccome quando scarico musica ed imposto 1a cartella x i download terminati,quando vado a ricercarli nella cartella impostata  nn ci sono e facendo 1a ricerca  su tutto il pc nn li trova
<loris> avete suggerimenti
<loris> grazie
<Mr_Pan> loris, ma sono terminati  ?
<loris> certo
<Mr_Pan> o sono ancora nella cartella download
<Mr_Pan> ?
<Carlin0> loris, scaricare musica è illegale
<loris> ok lo so
<loris> va bene
<Mr_Pan> qui in questo chan non supportiamo attività illegali sorry
<loris> ok tutti santi
<loris> grazien comunque
<Mr_Pan> prego
<Carlin0> pagatela la musica loris
<loris> grazie santo
<LeleMetal83> Salve. E' la prima volta che son oqui e ho una domanda da porre a chi posso chiedere che tipo di sistema posso installare?
<Gabri> ciao a tutti! sto installando ubuntu con virtualbox e mi si blocca installazione al 76% (esecuzione di live-installer-console-setup) da che può dipendere?
<cristian_c> Gabri: potrebbe benissimo essere una problematica legata a virtualbox
<cristian_c> Gabri: ma il messaggio di cui parli sembra relativo alla configurazione della tastiera
<cristian_c> o della lingua
<Gabri> avevo precedentemente installato senza virtualbox usando un'altra partizione e stesso errore
<cristian_c> Gabri: puoi postare una schermata?
<f843d0> Gabri: hai controllato l'MD5 della *.iso che impieghi? Stesso problema su fisico e virtuale e` curioso
<Gabri> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/mfrSK3TeekF5oXup4Aaf
<cristian_c> Gabri: non noto messaggi d'errore
<Gabri> rimane fermo così
<cristian_c> quanto hai aspettato?
<Gabri> sul fisico piu di un'ora
<Gabri> ora circa mezz'ora
<cristian_c> Gabri: ma è ubuntu server?
<Gabri> si
<cristian_c> Gabri: hai premuto una qualunque combinazione di tasti?
<Gabri> quando?
<cristian_c> I tried to install 14.04.2 LTS from USB media, and it got stuck at 76% (Running live-installer-console-setup).
<cristian_c> After switching the controller to legacy SATA / AHCI mode, the install didn't hang anymore.
<cristian_c> da launchpad
<Gabri> si
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-setup/+bug/989396
<Gabri> che mi consigli di provare a fare?
<cristian_c> Gabri: hai letto il suggerimento?
<esulu> ciao a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2015-08-21
<andreas86> buogiorno a tutti
<andreas86> ho un problema ''irrisolvibile''
<andreas86> c'è ualcuno????????????????????????
<andreas86> niente....nessuno
<andreas86> ???????????
<nick_77> ciao a tutti
<andreas86> ciao nick
<andreas86> puoi aiutarmi??
<akis24> andreas86: esponi il problema magari qualcuno sa' e puo' aiutarti
<nick_77> ho fatto un casino ho installato ubuntu 14.10 e adesso ho la necessita di installare anche windows ma non trovo una guida per fare ciò
<andreas86> il classico problema del login in loop...accade uando installo i driver video...sono neofita di linux
<andreas86> nick lo installi su un'altra partizione
<akis24> andreas86: la procedura funziona alcontrario prima installi winz e poi ubuntu ... poi dovresti installare la 14.04 lts oppure la15.04
<nick_77> mannaggia devo rifare tutto
<akis24> nick_77: : la procedura funziona alcontrario prima installi winz e poi ubuntu ... poi dovresti installare la 14.04 lts oppure la15.04
<andreas86> cos'è winz??
<ExPBoy> lol
<akis24> nick_77: se installi winz= windows adesso cancella mbr del disco con ubuntu
<nick_77> la 15.04 non mi va internet con chiavetta
<andreas86> ah ok
<akis24> nick_77: utilizza la 14.04  che la 14.10 credo sia cessato il supporto
<nick_77> grazie akis24
<akis24> di nulla
<andreas86> akis hai soluzione anche pe me???
<akis24> andreas86: come li hai installati i driver video ?
<andreas86> ho provato in due modi..1: installando il pacchetto ati driver che ho trovato sul market...2: seguendo una procedura sul terminale che ho trovato su vari forum...
<andreas86> in entrambi i casi stesso problema
<andreas86> e ora sto reinstallando per la 4 volta ubuntu
<akis24> andreas86: il driver open radeon funziona bene in ogni caso quindi perche' installi altri driver " tra le altre cose presi da fonti esterne "
<andreas86> nelle impostazioni di driver proprietari non risulta niente
<akis24> andreas86: hai problemi con i driver open radeon integrati su ubuntu ?
<andreas86> dove trovo i driver open radeon?( scusa ma è proprio la prima volta che uso ubuntu)
<andreas86> i video si vedono a scatti...ancjhe youtube è inutilizzabile
<akis24> andreas86: li installa il sistema in automatico quando installi ubuntu ..
<andreas86> ok..bene..
<akis24> andreas86: tipo pc ? ram ? cpu ? versione di ubuntu ?
<andreas86> però le prestazioni video fanno un pomacare
<akis24> andreas86:  o rispondi alle domande .. o ce ne restiamo qui tutta la giornata
<andreas86> vecchio pc, intel core duo 1,8 mhz, 1gb ram, versione 14 e ualcosa...insomma l'ultima...non la 15
<akis24> andreas86: ubuntu o altra xubuntu lubuntu ecc ?
<andreas86> ubuntu
<akis24> andreas86: su quel pc al massimo gi gira decentemente lubuntu " quindi regolati per conseguenza " e i video in flash sono pesanti da riprodurre
<andreas86> se portassi la ram a 2gb?
<akis24> andreas86: puoi attivare il player in html5 per riprodurre i video su youtube comunque con 2 giga di ram e quella cpu xubuntu ma non altro
<andreas86> ok...dovrei allora ritornare a windows
<akis24> andreas86: il gestore D.E. unity richiede parecchie risorse e la scheda video che  hai  immagino sia pari al tipo di pc .
<akis24> andreas86: usa quello che preferisci
<andreas86> si ..anche peggio..
<andreas86> avevo considerato i reuisiti...pensavo bastasse sta configurazione..peccato
<andreas86> impiccatemi..( devo ritornare a Vista :-)  )
<akis24> buona fortuna
<andreas86> grazie ...a presto
<akis24> prego
<Emanuele245> Buongiorno a tutti...
<akis24> giorno
<Emanuele245> Scusate l'invadenza.. ma ho bisogno di un piccolo consiglio.. ho installato UBUNTU 15.04.. ma quando digito da tastiera.. alle volte la prima lettera si perde..
<Emanuele245> Potete darmi un consiglio?
<akis24> Emanuele245:  chiedi pure
<Emanuele245> Scusate l'invadenza.. ma ho bisogno di un piccolo consiglio.. ho installato UBUNTU 15.04.. ma quando digito da tastiera.. alle volte la prima lettera si perde..
<akis24> Emanuele245: non è che è un problema di tastiera ?
<Emanuele245> mmh.. l'ho pensato anche io.. e l'ho riconfigurata..
<Emanuele245> i tasti sono tutti coerenti..
<Emanuele245> Ho selezionato il drive per la tastiera italiana per il mio Dell Latitude..
<akis24> Emanuele245: giustamente direi
<akis24> Emanuele245: hai provato da live come si comporta se hai sempre questo problema ?
<Emanuele245> te dici baypassando la tastiera wireless e provando da quella del laptop? mmh.. non mi ricordo di averlo fatto..
<Emanuele245> posso provare..
<akis24> provaci Emanuele245
<Emanuele245> ok.. grazie per il consiglio..
<akis24> di nulla
<Emanuele245> Buona giornata ..
<akis24> anche a te
<alessandro79> buongiorno a tutti, dopo aver installato xubuntu e, successivamente, anche lubuntu sul mio netbook, appare finestra nera e si blocca all'vvio
<alessandro79> riesco ad avviarlo solo in modalità recovery
<alessandro79> molto probabilmente il problema è legato alla scheda video o all'acceletore grafico
<akis24> alessandro79: e da live hai provato a impostare " nomodeset " e vedere se arrivava fino in fondo ?
<akis24> alessandro79: che netbook ?
<alessandro79> no, pensavo, visto che con recovery funziona, è possibile far caricare i file di recovery ogni qualvota viene avviato il pc?
<alessandro79> è un compaq mini 700EL
<akis24> alessandro79: puoi sempre farlo ma non mi sembra il modo migliore di avviare il sistema
<alessandro79> capisco, quali stringhe posso lanciare da terminale per far caricare scheda video del recovery e disattivare acceleratore grafico?
<akis24> alessandro79: che versione hai installato ?
<alessandro79> ho provato l'ultima di entrambi i sistemi
<alessandro79> ora ho installato la ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-i386
<alessandro79> ma sto scaricando xubuntu 14.04.3
<akis24> alessandro79: potevi mettere la 14.04.3 ormai è uscita
<esulu> sono daccordo con akis24
<akis24> alessandro79: intanto ti consiglio di provare da live prima settando nomedeset all'avvio  e poi si vede
<alessandro79> ok, caricherò xubuntu 14.04.3 dopo pranzo
<alessandro79> ok, quindi modifico la stringa del live inserendo nomedeset
<alessandro79> alla fine della stringa
<akis24> alessandro79: da quello che leggo comunque fino alla 12.04 andava bene tutto su quel pc .. ora man mano la retrocompatibilita' verso pc datati e diminuita  all'avvio premi la barra spazio e poi con f6 scegli nomedeset
<alessandro79> si infatti, ho letto commenti positivi usando 12.04 su quel netbook, nel caso provo con 12.04, ci sono link ufficiali da dove posso scaricarla?
<akis24> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<akis24> xubuntu-12.04.4-desktop-i386.iso
<alessandro79> certo, grazie 1000 akis24
<akis24> prego
<doom_> buongiorno a tutt* ho un problema con l'ipod nano e stato formattato ed aggiornato dal mc book e ora su rythmbox me lo legge solo e non li fa aggiungeri la musica,e un problema di permessi ma non so quali sono i comandi
<cristian_c> doom_: aggiornamento da versione a versione?
<doom_> non lo so perchè non l'ho fatto io
<doom_> pero il proplema che mi riscontra nel traferire i file sono i permessi di scrittura
<doom_> che non riescoa trovare i comandi per darglieli al terminale
<cristian_c> doom_: quale ubuntu?
<doom_> 14.04
<cristian_c> doom_: apri un terminale, scollega e ricollega l'ipod al pc, poi digita: dmesg | tail && lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> doom_: infine incolla il risultato su pastebin
<doom_> http://pastebin.com/berCe2Tb
<cristian_c> hfsplus: write access to a journaled filesystem is not supported, use the force option at your own risk, mounting read-only.
<doom_> questo e il risultato http://pastebin.com/index/berCe2Tb
<cristian_c> doom_: l'ho già visto
<cristian_c> doom_: il fikesystem è monato in sola lettura
<cristian_c> doom_: a tuo rischio, puoi forzare il montaggio anche in lettura
<doom_> questo lo avevo letto,ma qualè il rischio ? e perchè mi da questo problema?
<doom_> se riformatto l ipod da ubuntu?
<cristian_c> perché non è ufficialmente supportato per hfs+
<cristian_c> doom_: con quali sistemi utilizzi l'ipod?
<doom_> solitamente sempre con rythmbox e ubuntu , lo avevo formattato con ubuntu  ma anche se gli inserivo i file  sul dispositivo non mi risultavano,cosi tramite un amico ha fatto tutto con il mac e aggiunto la musica
<cristian_c> doom_: ok, quindi non lo usi con itunes?
<doom_> no
<doom_> avendo solo ubuntu
<cristian_c> ripeto comunque che se provi a riformattarlo potresti perdere la compatibilità con altri sistemi operativi, incluso mac
<cristian_c> os x
<doom_> ok ci sono altre soluzioni?
<cristian_c> doom_: a tuo rischio, puoi forzare il montaggio anche in lettura
<doom_> che rischi?
<cristian_c> hfsplus: write access to a journaled filesystem is not supported, use the force option at your own risk, mounting read-only.
<doom_> comunque lo uso solo io questo dispositivo quindi a me  interessa che riesco ad aggiungergli la musica con questo sistema che  ho
<cristian_c> doom_: in quel caso, o lo monti in manuale o modifichi fstab
<cristian_c> ma è sempre una forzatura
<doom_> cristian quindi che mi conviene fare?
<cristian_c> doom_: purtroppo, utilizzi un dispositivo poco user-friendly
<cristian_c> quindi se vuoi mantenere la compatibilità con altri sistemi, puoi fare come detto prima, sempre a tuo rischio, ovviamente
<cristian_c> *poco linux-friendly
<doom_> ;-) lo so mi fu regalato , e lo odio perche si blocca continuamente..
<cristian_c> lol
<doom_> potrei usarlo solo con llinux
<cristian_c> se ti va, puoi tentare il mount manuale in scrittura
<cristian_c> per sicurezza, è stato montato in sola lettura
<doom_> ma poi ogni volta devo montarlo manualmente se voglio aggiungere musica?
<cristian_c> doom_: come ti ho detto prima, l'alternativa è modificare fstab
<cristian_c> per utilizzo continuativo
<doom_> cristian_c  ma non cè modo di poter aggiornare il dispositivo senza itunes?
<cristian_c> doom_: di quali aggiornamenti necessiti?
<doom_> dicevo in futuro,perchè a quanto pare si e aggiornato da itunes
<cristian_c> doom_: di quali aggiornamenti necessiti?
<doom_> per il dispositivo
<cristian_c> doom_: di quali aggiornamenti necessiti?
<doom_> non ce ne bisogno?
<cristian_c> doom_: per quale motivo utilizzi il lettore?
<cristian_c> ha la connettività wifi?
<doom_> no non si collega wi fi
<doom_> e solo per ascoltare lamusica
<cristian_c> doom_: allora non so perchè ti focalizzi sugli aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> non sento da parte tua una particolate necessità, a parte che puoi sempre farlo tramite itunes
<pandaman> 'giorno. Ho un problema. Ho seguito questa guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Periferiche/SynapticsTouchpad, ho modificato xorg.conf, ho installato gsynaptics e riavviando il pc non accede più a ubuntu (schermata nera)
<doom_> ma non lo so dicevo perchè ieri collegandolo al mac diceva che lo stava aggiornando..poi io non ci capisco nulla del mac
<cristian_c> pandaman: semmai lo hai creato
<cristian_c> doom_: bene, allora comunque ti sei fatto un'idea di cosa puoi fare
<pandaman> l'ho creato. qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<cristian_c> doom_: se ci sono problemi, chiedi pure, sei sempre il benvenuto
<cristian_c> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<doom_> cristian_c  non so come modificare  fstab
<cristian_c> pandaman: ma c'è una domanda preliminare: hai seguito la guida per?
<pandaman> perchè il touchpad del lenovo y510p dava problemi. Ho cercato di risolvere in quel modo.
<cristian_c> doom_: prima, semmai , prova in manualr
<cristian_c> e vedi e va
<cristian_c> se
<cristian_c> doom_: crea il punto di mount
<cristian_c> è identificato come sdb l'ipod?
<cristian_c> pandaman: quali problemi?
<pandaman> cristian_c: in questo momento preferirei capir come riaccendere il pc e non perdere tutti i dati. Comunque il touchpad impazziva, clickava da solo e rispondeva male. Scegliere da un menu a tendina (tasto destro) era impossibile.
<doom_>  DESCRIBE/cristian_c  si sdb
<doom_> scusa cristian sto facendo un casino con òachat
<cristian_c> doom_: ok, prima crea il punto di moung
<cristian_c> mount
<cristian_c> pandaman: se hai soltanto creato xorg.conf in /etc/x11, ti basta rimuoverlo
<cristian_c> da quella posizione
<doom_> cristian_c come?
<cristian_c> e riconfigurare il server grafico, se necessario
<pandaman> cristian_c: come faccio se il pc non si accende?
<cristian_c> doom_: crea una directory nuova in /mnt
<cristian_c> ad esempio
<ExPBoy> pandaman, usa una live
<cristian_c> pandaman: oppure da modalità di ripristino
<ExPBoy> poi se proprio non si accende allora è un problema hardware
<pandaman> cristian_c: come accedo alla modalità di ripristino?
<cristian_c> pandaman: dal grub
<pandaman> cristian_c: sarei grato mi spiegassi nei dettagli. Non centra nulla con il BIOS giusto? Dopo la scritta "LENOVO" compare "ubuntu" per pochi secondi e poi schermo nero
<pandaman> non sono in dualboot
<pandaman> non so se è installato grub
<cristian_c> pandaman: il grub appare, giusto?
<cristian_c> pandaman: avvia una live
<cristian_c> !grub | pandaman
<ubot-it> pandaman: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<pandaman> sì mi serve una live
<cristian_c> pandaman: come hai installato l'os?
<pandaman> cristian_c: puoi ricordarmi come montare il disco fisso, da live?
<cristian_c> pandaman: cic clicchi sopra, dal file manager :P
<ExPBoy> ma va?
<pandaman> cristian_c: nel caso, come si ripristina il server X (o come si chiama)
<cristian_c> !xorg | pandaman
<ubot-it> pandaman: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/ConfigurareXorg
<cristian_c> pandaman: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/DomandeFrequenti
<pandaman> cristian_c: a questo avvio ubuntu si è reso conto che c'era qualcosa che non andava
<pandaman> ha ripristinato i dati di default da solo
<cristian_c> pandaman: sei sul desktop ora?
<pandaman> comunque ora rimango con i problemi del touchpad, la guida sul forum non è dunque valida?
<cristian_c> pandaman: il touchpad continua a non andare correttamente?
<pandaman> cristian_c: affermativo  a entrambe
<cristian_c> pandaman: in live come si comporta?
<pandaman> cristian_c: non c'è stato motivo di usare la live
<cristian_c> pandaman: come mai?
<pandaman> cristian_c: al terzo riavvio mi è stato chiesto di ripristinare il server X
<pandaman> accettando, riavviando ha funzionato
<cristian_c> pandaman: intendo, quando l'hai provato in live, prima di installare, come andava?
<pandaman> cristian_c: ho procdeuto subito all'istallazione
<pandaman> proceduto
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> pandaman: male
<pandaman> cristian_c: non avevo altri SO ^^'
<cristian_c> prima di installare un os su una nuova macchina, è sempre bene testarlo in live
<cristian_c> pandaman: è ininfluente
<pandaman> cristian_c: Linux era la mia unica scelta
<ExPBoy> pandaman, si ma se hai hardware non compatibile?
<cristian_c> sì  , ma si prova prima di installare una determinata versione di os
<ExPBoy> non è per il so ma per l'hardware che si prova in live
<pandaman> da quel che ho letto è tutto compatibile
<ExPBoy> ok ranges
<cristian_c> pandaman: non devi leggere, devi provare direttamente
<cristian_c> prima di installare
<pandaman> nulla ha dato problemi oltre al touchpad
<pandaman> comunque lo uso da un due settimane
<cristian_c> pandaman: puoi prendere il supporto d'installazione e avviare la live?
<pandaman> cristian_c: in questo momento ho ubuntu 13.04 come live, non 14 (quella installata), va bene uguale?
<krabador> no
<cristian_c> pandaman: il supporto con la 14.04 ce l'hai da un'altra parte?
<pandaman> cristian_c: o l'ho buttato o l'ho perso, o ce l'ho sull'HD esterno, controllo
<krabador> quantomeno 13.04 va bene se vuoi perdere e far perdere tempo
<ExPBoy> :(
<pandaman> krabador: scusa se sono d'impiccio
<pandaman> puoi anche non leggere
<krabador> pandaman, sei di impiccio solo a te
<krabador> noi ti si puo' solo consigliare.
<pandaman> e io accetto i consigli
<krabador> allora procurati un supporto di 14.04.3 o 15.04 e prova la live
<pandaman> devo scaricarlo: 14.04 LTS
<pandaman> 14.04.3 o .2?
<pandaman> krabador, scusa non avevo letto
<ozstriker> hola
<ozstriker> sapete come si risolve il bug audio su ubuntu 15.04?
<Carlin0> che bug ?
<ozstriker> ho fatto l'aggiornamento dalla 14.10
<ozstriker> e le impostazioni audio si son modificate
<ozstriker> ho fatto una rapida ricerca sul forum
<Carlin0> ozstriker, hai dato una occhiata ad alsamixer ?
<ozstriker> si ho  guartdato la guida sul forum
<ozstriker> ma tipo se digito da terminale alsamixer
<ozstriker> non osso cambiare ad esempio il volume delle cuffie
<ozstriker> o modificare il numero dei canali
<Carlin0> ozstriker, posta una schermata di alsamixer
<Carlin0> !image | ozstriker
<ubot-it> ozstriker: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ozstriker> l'audio lo sento ma ogni volta che riavvio
<ozstriker> o spengo e poi riaccendo non si salvano le impostazioni
<ozstriker> non sonb registrato su imageshak non c'è un altro modo?
<Carlin0> imgur
<f843d0> ozstriker: credo che si possa operare il salvataggio delle impostazioni alsa tramite sudo alsactl store
<ozstriker> per esempio come lo reimposto il 5.1
<ozstriker> ?
<ozstriker> ora ho l'audio in stereo
<ozstriker> http://imgur.com/JGVF5S1
<f843d0> ozstriker: in fondo sulla destra di alsamixer dovresti poter vedere il numero di canali
<ozstriker> mi scusate qualche minuto
<ozstriker> vado a pranzare
<f843d0> ozstriker: buon appetito
<ozstriker> grazie anche a voi
<pandaman> krabador, sto lanciando la live
<maury> ciao a tutti
<esulu> ciao maury
<maury> volesapere un informazione su ubuntu deskop next
<maury> i9ntanto se e piu leggero dell unity 7
<maury> e se i requisiti minimi sono sono 1 giga di ram
<Carlin0> maury, /join #ubuntu-it+1
<maury> avete visto i contest di ubuntu ??
<maury> bello vero
<Carlin0> maury, qui si fa solo supporto .... per tutto il resto
<Carlin0> !chat | maury
<ubot-it> maury: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pandaman> krabador: sono da live. Ora?
<andreas86> buongiorno
<esulu> ciao andreas86
<andreas86> cosa vuol dire ''è supportata fino a ecc...'' al termine della data cosa accade
<pandaman> faccio che chiedere a tutti. Ho un problema con il touchpad del mio portatile. E mi hanno consigliato di utilizzare una live per verificare qualsiasi incompatibilità hardware. Qualcuno sa come fare?
<pandaman> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<Carlin0> pandaman, sei da live prova se va ... cosa c'è da chiedere
<Carlin0> andreas86, alla fine del supporto vengono disabilitati i repo
<pandaman> Carlin0, se non va con SO installato, non va nemmeno da live...
<andreas86> scusa ma sono completamente nuovo su linux...cosa vuol dire vengono disabilitati i repo??
<Carlin0> pandaman, per questo ti è stato consigliato di provare prima ....
<pandaman> Carlin0, uso Ubuntu da 2 settimane, funziona tutto a parte il touchpad
<Carlin0> !repo | andreas86
<ubot-it> andreas86: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu | EOL: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<andreas86> grazie
<pandaman> Nessuno sa come aiutarmi?
<andreas86> altra domanda, ho purtroppo un pc datato ( intel celeron duo 1,6 Mhz, 1gb ram, ati radeon 200m series,  ) ho provato ubuntu, xbuntu, dubuntu e lubuntu e anche su uest ultimo vedo i video a scatti e con un continuo sfarfallio...ora sto per provare xbuntu xpocalypse remix..ma dubito che cambi ualcosa...su xp  vedevo tutto fluido fino a 720 dpi, ualch
<andreas86> e suggerimento??
<Carlin0> pandaman, l'unica cosa che potrei dirti è di provare sempre da live prima di installare la 15.04 , magari essendo + aggiornata ha meno problemi
<Carlin0> andreas86,  un attimo che vedo
<Carlin0> andreas86, di che video parli ?
<andreas86> da youtube o in streaming non c'è differenza...a schermo intero poi è completamente impraticabile
<Carlin0> andreas86, ma su youtube usi flash o html5 ?
<andreas86> non saprei...non ho installato nient altro oltre a ciò di default dell installazione
<Carlin0> andreas86, se dai al terminale dpkg -l | grep flash
<Carlin0> cosa risponde ?
<andreas86> vedo un secondo
<andreas86> flash
<Carlin0> esce qualcosa o no ?
<andreas86> ii  flashplugin-installer                      11.2.202.508ubuntu0.14.04.1          i386         Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<andreas86> andreas@andreas-EasyNote-MZ36:~$
<Carlin0> ecco vedi andreas86 questo non c'è di default indi l'hai installato tu
<Carlin0> cmq ...
<Carlin0> su youtube non so bene dove cerca di impostare il player e scegli html5
<Carlin0> e vedi se migliora la situazione
<andreas86> faccio una prova
<Carlin0> perchè purtroppo è flash che chiede parecchie risorse e il tuo processore non ne ha molte
<calimero_82> ragazzi conoscete il cantante mandarino?
<calimero_82> il cantautore
<Carlin0> quindi qualsiasi distr userai sempre li arrivi
<Carlin0> !chat | calimero_82
<ubot-it> calimero_82: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<calimero_82> ah scusami ho sbagliato
<calimero_82> pensavo fossi in chat
<Carlin0> :o)
<calimero_82> scusami ancora
<andreas86> @calin0
<andreas86> carlin0 non trovo uell impostazione...e per i video in streaming dove youtube non c'entra?
<calimero_82> andreas86: scusa la domanda, che gpu hai?
<andreas86> una cacata di ati radeon 200m series
<calimero_82> no perchè ho letto il problema del video
<andreas86> si immaginavo...ualche suggerimento?
<calimero_82> con lubuntu come va?
<calimero_82> anche io ho pc vecchi
<andreas86> sempre uguale..
<calimero_82> usoo lubuntu o puppy
<andreas86> con xp andava benissimo...non capisco come mai su ubuntu no
<calimero_82> con lubuntu non va?
<calimero_82> che versione hai messo?
<andreas86> li ho provati tutti..sempre uguale
<calimero_82> no chiedo
<calimero_82> la versione
<calimero_82> hai provato la 12.04
<calimero_82> ?
<calimero_82> o la 14.02
<calimero_82> ?
<andreas86> ora sto per provare la xpocalypse remix 12.04
<calimero_82> prova queste due
<andreas86> ok allora installo la 12.04 ci sentiamo tra poco
<ozstriker> tornato
<ozstriker> f843d0
<ozstriker> i dicevi per i canali?
<doro> ciao a tutti
<doro> ho un problema a installare teamspeak
<ozstriker> sapete come si risolve il bug audio su ubuntu 15.04?
<akis24> ozstriker: quale bug audio ?
<andreas86> eccomi
<ozstriker> ho fatto l'aggiornamento dalla 14.10  e le impostazioni audio si son modificate ho fatto una rapida ricerca sul forum
<ozstriker> dove è venuto fuori che  probabilmente siste un bug su alsamixer
<akis24> ozstriker: descrivi il problema  dacci i dettagli ..
<andreas86> carlin0 mi è venuto in mente...ma può essere perchè spunto ''scarica software di terze parti'' nell installazione?
<ozstriker> spe
<ozstriker> akis24
<ozstriker> http://imgur.com/JGVF5S1
<doro> qualcuno sa come mai il file run di teamspeak scompatta la cartella ma non mi fa vedere niente?
<ozstriker> allora il livello delle cuffie non me lo fa modificare
<ozstriker> i canali se li modifico
<ozstriker> poi in ogni caso non mi salva la modifica
<ozstriker> su gmome-alsa mixer non ho piu le impostazioni che avevo settato
<akis24> ozstriker: hai provato da alsamixer a regolare il volume ?
<ozstriker> e su pulse se modifico non cambia nulla lo stesso
<ozstriker> akis son da ieri che metto alsamixer sul terminale
<ozstriker> vado a cambiare quello che mi serve ma non fa
<krabador> !ripristino | ozstriker
<ubot-it> ozstriker: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> e lo fai con la iso di 15.04
<ozstriker> http://imgur.com/JGVF5S1
<ozstriker> krabador dai un occhiata a sta schermata
<krabador> ozstriker, e tu hai dato un occhiata al link ?
<ozstriker> si ma devo far il risristino solo per questo problema?
<ozstriker> il resto funziona
<ozstriker> e tra l'altro l'audio c'è l'ho
<ozstriker> e che ogni volta devo risettare tutto
<doro> qualcuno sa come mai il file run di teamspeak scompatta la cartella ma non mi fa vedere niente?
<ozstriker> krabador quindi evo per forza fare il ripristino con il cd di installazione?
<krabador> !chat | doro
<ubot-it> doro: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> !chat | doro
<krabador> ozstriker, ti conviene, fai prima
<ozstriker>  ho provato però già con il rispristino dei paccheti in recovery mode
<ozstriker> e non ho risolto
<krabador> ozstriker, non è la stessa cosa
<ozstriker> ok dai ora faccio come mi hai detto sperando di non incasinare di più il sistema
<doom_> ciao a tutt*   ho un problema con l'pod nano l'ho formattato in ext4 rithmbox me lo legge e mi fa aggiungere la musica ma se scollego il dispositivo dopo non vedo nessun file
<krabador> doom_, deve essere formattato nel file system che nativamente viene visto dall'ipod
<krabador> segui per quanto riguarda il ripristino di ipod
<krabador> il che non riguarda questo canale
<doom_> ok grazie
<marcolino> sera, ho un problema. Ad ogni avvio di ubuntu 14.04 si apre una finestra che dà errore al file usr/bin/Xorg. Ho modificato il seguente file dopo aver seguito la guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Periferiche/SynapticsTouchpad dato che il touchpad del mio lenovo y510p dà problemi
<marcolino> e sul sito della synaptics si possono solo scaricare i driver per windows, c'è un modo per aggiornare anche quelli di ubuntu?
<marcolino> nessuno sa come aiutare?
<andreas86> ragazzi ual'è il codice per sapere se ho flash
<Carlin0> andreas86, dpkg -l | grep flash
<andreas86> grazie carlin0
<marcolino> almeno ricontrollate o cancellate quella guida, è inutile
<Carlin0> andreas86, hai poi risolto ?
<andreas86> no ...cioè uasi
<Carlin0> andreas86, vieni in chat
<Carlin0> !chat | andreas86
<ubot-it> andreas86: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<marcolino> qualcuno sa almeno dirmi come aggiornare i driver del touchpad?
<marcolino> nessuno?
<marcolino> cristian_c è l'unico competente?
<marcolino> chat di supporto abbastanza morta devo dire...
<Carlin0> !paga | marcolino
<ubot-it> marcolino: se il supporto volontario non ti è stato di aiuto sappi che Canonical, casamadre ubuntu, offre un servizio h24 di assistenza a pagamento: http://www.ubuntu.com/management , siamo sicuri che potrai avere tutto l'aiuto tecnico necessario, offrendo inoltre sostentamento ad Ubuntu!
<marcolino> Carlin0, credo sia più inerente a server aziendali
<marcolino> sarebbe più gentile da parte tua provare a dare una mano, se ne sei capace
<Carlin0> marcolino, tu prova a pagare poi vedi se rifiutano
<andreas86> carlin0
<andreas86> be?
<Carlin0> andreas86, vieni in chat
<andreas86> ti sto scrivendo in pvt
<Carlin0> !chat | andreas86
<ubot-it> andreas86: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<marcolino> Carlin0 a questo punto passo a Windows
<Carlin0> andreas86, ho i pvt chiusi manco li vedo
<Carlin0> fai così marcolino
<andreas86> e come vengo in chat
<marcolino> grazie
<Carlin0> andreas86, scrivi /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<andreas86> join #ubuntu-it-chat
<marcolino> Carlin0 c'è una chat di supporto in inglese?
<marcolino> saranno di sicuro più disponibili
<Carlin0> marcolino, /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<ziusalis> salve a tuti
<ziusalis> mi servirebbe un consiglio chi mi può dare una mano?
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | ziusalis
<ubot-it> ziusalis: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Riccardone> !repository
<ubot-it> Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<mandrake> ciao a tutti
<mandrake> sono un nuovo utnete. posso chieder consiglio? sul mio ubuntu 15.04 64bit non mi si aprono le immagini jpg. cosa devo scaricare?
<Carlin0> mandrake, come non si aprono ?
<mandrake> nel senso che rimangono nere
<mandrake> collego il telefono al pc (windows phone) ma le immagini non me le apre
<mandrake> magari devo installare qualche paccehtto aggiuntivo
<Carlin0> ma le scarichi sul pc ?
<krabador> esatto, scaricale sul pc ed aprile
<mandrake> ok provo
<mandrake> grazie mille, dovevo solo copiarle vero
<mandrake> ciao a tutti e grazie!
<usersss> Ragazzi non riesco a installare ubuntu
<usersss> Ho messo l'iso su usb con unetbootin e quando la faccio partire mi parte grub minimal in modalità ripristino o qualcosa del genere...sono in uefi mode
<cristian_c> usersss: hai scaricato il file .iso?
<usersss> sì
<usersss> tempo fa provai a installare arch in dual boot con windows
<cristian_c> usersss: il pc ha su windows?
<usersss> adesso se provo a scegliere cosa far partire da boot c'è anche la voce arch
<usersss> potrebbe essere che sta cercando di ripristinare il grub che avevo installato?
<usersss> se sì come faccio a disinstallarlo completamente lasciando windows boot manager?
<usersss> sì c'è windows 10 attualmente
<usersss> però credo che ci siano dei residui del grub su /dev/sda nonostante adesso io faccia partire windows boot manager
<usersss> qualche idea?
<Carlin0> usersss, non è chiara una cosa : hai installato si o no ?
<usersss> No, se provo a far partire ubuntu da usb mi parte il ripristino di grub
<usersss> credo che stia tentando di ripristinare il grub danneggiato che avevo installato con arch (che ora ho rimosso)
<Carlin0> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<usersss> ho usato unetbootin, non va bene? E' sempre andato prima d'ra
<usersss> d'ora
<Carlin0> prova con questo
<usersss> ok
<usersss> sta scrivendo l'iso sulla chiavetta...vi farò sapere anche se temo che non cambierà nulla
<Carlin0> usersss, se si blocca , possibilmente fai una foto e faccela vedere
<usersss> ok...provo magari anche a ripristinare l'mbr da windows; secondo me è quello il problema
<usersss> ha funzionato
<usersss> vi sto scrivendo da ubuntu 14.04.03
<usersss> Come posso caricare il layout italiano della tastiera da live_
<usersss> tipo su archlinux e' loadkeys it
<usersss> se pero qui scrivo sudo loadkeys it sembra andare ma non cambia niente
<usersss> niente fatto
<krabador> usersss, semplicemente è grafico
<krabador> e funziona
<krabador> usersss, per arch, puoi entrare in #archlinux-it
<usersss> No non è che voglio arch, era per fare un esempio XD
<usersss> speravo solo di conoscere il comando per fare la stessa cosa da terminale
<usersss> graficamente è un po' lunghetto ma non importa :)
<usersss> mi conviene installare i driver per una nvidia gtx970 dal nuovo ppa per i driver nvidia o prendendoli in rete?
<krabador> usersss, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> usersss, dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<usersss> e mi installa completamente i driver, giusto?
<krabador> no, mi dai la possibilità di vedere quale versione è candidata all'installazione
<krabador> se incolli il link risultante con il secondo comando
<usersss> ok
<usersss> ho provato da live, senza ancora averlo installato, e mi scrive al secondo comando "You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<usersss> "
<krabador> usersss, allora non ha molto senso parlarne qui
<krabador> da live intendo
<usersss> ok installo e poi torno
<krabador> usersss, sudo apt-cache search nvidia
<krabador> e fa il pastebin a mano
<krabador> !pastebint
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pastebint'
<krabador> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<usersss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12144325/
<krabador> usersss, ok, una volta installato , setta il ppa ufficiale per i driver nvidia
<usersss> va bene grazie ancora per l'aiuto
<krabador> con la 970 devono andare gli ultimi, che nel repo di 14.04 non ci sono
<usersss> ok
<usersss> è normale che mi scriva "installa ubuntu a fianco di windows boot manager", vero? sono in uefi
<krabador> !uefi | usersss
<ubot-it> usersss: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<krabador> dai uno sguardo qui, con calma
<usersss> "Allo stato attuale solo la versione 14.10 di Ubuntu è in grado di offrire la modalità di installazione automatica con Windows in modalità UEFI."
<usersss> Quindi mi tocca partizionare manualmente, giusto?
<usersss> Va bene
<krabador> usersss, il boot loader deve essere installato nella partizione efi
<usersss> sì certamente
<usersss> mi consigliate di creare una partizione /home separata?
<usersss> voi come fate?
<krabador> usersss, home separata è consigliabilissima
<usersss> ok la faccio
<usersss> Quindi una per lo swap, una per ubuntu, una per /home e metto il boot loader nella partizione efi
<krabador> root 20-30gb , non di piu', home il piu' grande possibile
<krabador> usersss, quanta ram hai ?
<usersss> 8 GB quindi ram di 1024*8 giusto?
<usersss> in MB
<Carlin0> usersss, usi ibernazione / sospensione ?
<usersss> No, fast boot disabilitato
<Carlin0> con ubuntu intendo
<usersss> Non l'ho mai usato
<Carlin0> con tutta quella ram volendo la swap te la puoi evitare
<krabador> usersss, se non sei interessato all'ibernazione , puoi lasciar perdere
<krabador> ed 8 giga sarebbero comunque tanti
<krabador> per una swap
<usersss> tu cosa consigli? Ho un hard disk da 1TB che sarà al 90% vuoto per ora; magari poi la tolgo quando servirà spazio
<krabador> usersss, non è per una questione di spazio
<krabador> è che 8 giga di swap , per l'ibernazione del sistema, devono vedere lo stesso sistema oberare completamente 8gb di ram, e non è uno scenario molto possibile
<usersss> ah capisco
<usersss> è che io in giro ho letto swap=ram; non lo sapevo
<usersss> quindi mi consigli di toglierla completamente?
<Carlin0> se non iberni
<usersss> ok
<usersss> installazione avviata; seperiamo bene :D
<usersss> Una curiosità: avviando l'installazione di ubuntu da una USB 3.0 ci potrebbero essere problemi di driver?
<krabador> è partita?
<krabador> da questa pendrive?
<usersss> sì l'installazione sì
<usersss> per ora ho usato una 2.0
<usersss> ma volevo sapere se in futuro avrei avuto dei problemi con una 3.0
<usersss> con i drivers magari
<krabador> se la pendrive viene vista, ed il chipset è supportato dal kenel della distro che viene caricata, no
<usersss> ok grazie
<usersss> già che ci sono faccio anche un'altra domanda: è possibile che OGNI volta che avvio gparted con "sudo gparted" il programma si avvia ma sul terminale lascia una serie di errori?
<cristian_c> magari non è detto siano errori
<usersss> del tipo "GLib-CRITICAL **: Source ID 66 was not found when attempting to remove it
<usersss> "
<usersss> mi capita sia su versioni a 32 bit che a 64
<krabador> non è un errore
<usersss> ah ok
<usersss> è bellissimo poter installare ubuntu e continuare a usare il pc da live...
<krabador> il bello della sessione live
<usersss> già...la live mi ha già tirato un sacco di volte fuori dai guai (soprattutto per il recupero file da varie partizioni)...
<usersss> che poi gira benissimo, non è affatto lenta
<usersss> (almeno da usb)
<Carlin0> eh ma ringrazia l'hardware che hai
<usersss> (fino a 3 mesi fa avevo un pentium 4)
<usersss> ora mi sono deciso a fare il grande passo :D
<krabador> usersss, beh, con 8gb ram , è abbastanza ovvio
<krabador> che la live vada benen
<usersss> già credo di sì
<Costa> Salve volevo un aiuto, ho installato ubuntu su una partizione ma mi parte solo windows
<krabador> Costa, che pc?
<krabador> c'è uefi?
<Costa> Un vecchio PC con processore AMD athlon 2400, ho installato xubuntu
<Costa> Avevo il disco fisso già in due partizioni
<Carlin0> Costa, io proverei a ripristinare il grub
<Carlin0> !grub | Costa
<ubot-it> Costa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Costa> Su una l'ho ridimensionata ed ho creato 2gb di swap e 50 GB in ext4
<Costa> Il tutto fatto con gparted
<Costa> Solo la ext4 lo fatta con solo/ e non /boot. Può darsi questo il problema
<krabador> Costa, se fai fare all'installer , in default fa solo la root
<krabador> la /
<krabador> quindi non è un problema
<krabador> segui come segnalato da carlino la guida di ripristino di grub
<Costa> Grazie provero' e vo faccio sapere, notte a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2015-08-22
<elena_86> Buongiorno, non so se sono nel posto giusto. Avrei bisogno di supporto per problemi di connessione a internet con una scheda realtek. Ho consultato le discussione sul forum ma essendo una principiante non riesco a  capire alcune istruzioni.
<enzotib> elena_86, quale discussione e quali istruzioni?
<elena_86> enzotib Ho letto alcune discussioni sul forum di ubuntu Italia. Ho installato ubutnu 14.04 lts sul mio toshiba, ma non riesco ad  usare la connessione internet (adesso sono collegata con una chiavetta USB, che per fortuna funziona)
<enzotib> elena_86,
<enzotib> se fai lspci | grep -i network, cosa esce
<enzotib> !pastebin, usa
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pastebin, usa'
<enzotib> !pastebin | elena_86
<ubot-it> elena_86: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<elena_86> enzotib ok, dammi un attimo perchè non sono per niente pratica nell'uso del terminale.eh eh
<enzotib> elena_86, meglio questo: sudo lshw -short -C network
<elena_86> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12149206/
<enzotib> elena_86, lspci | grep -i rtl
<elena_86> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12149215/
<enzotib> elena_86, lspci -ks 07:00.0
<elena_86> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12149232/
<enzotib> elena_86, iwconfig
<elena_86> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12149252/
<enzotib> elena_86, cosa c'è nel menu quando clicchi sull'icona della rete?
<enzotib> elena_86, anzi, vediamo quest'altra cosa
<enzotib> elena_86, sudo iwlist scan wlan0
<enzotib> elena_86, scusa, dovrebbe essere sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<elena_86> enzotib, allora, io al momento sono connnessa con una chiavetta, come ti divcevo prima. La wireless della scheda del pc l'ho disattivata perchè nonostante mi dicesse "connesso" non mi faceva navigare.  C'è bisogno che riattivi la connessione dalla scheda realtek?
<enzotib> elena_86, direi di sì
<enzotib> se diceva "connesso", allora il problema non dovrebbe essere hardware
<elena_86> enzotib, sì, dice connesso ma poi non carica nessuna pagina web
<elena_86> enzotib, rieccomi. Se attivo la connessione wireless con la scheda non riesco più a navigare....
<enzotib> elena_86, solo che così non possiamo fare nessuna verifica, non hai un altro computer con il quale connetteri qui in chat?
<ExPBoy> elena_86, hai anche windows?
<elena_86> enzotib, sì ho un altro pc, accendo e su questo lascio attiva solo la connessione che non funziona.
<enzotib> ok
<elena_86> ExPBoy, no ho solo ubuntu
<ExPBoy> ma quella scheda ha mai funzionato?
<elena_86> ExPBoy, sì con windows funzionava regolarmente
<ExPBoy> eh
<Elena_86> enzotib, sono su un altro pc
<enzotib> ok
<enzotib> Elena_86, hai attivato la connessione che non va sull'altro?
<Elena_86> enzotib, sì fatto.
<Elena_86> dice che è connesso, ma ovviamente non mi fa navigare.
<enzotib> Elena_86, ora dovrai usare una pendrive per trasferire l'output dei comandi e farmelo vedere
<enzotib> Elena_86, iwconfig wlan0
<Elena_86> enzotib, ok
<Elena_86> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12149384/
<akis24> Elena_86: rfkill list all  e posta risultato
<Elena_86> akis24, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12149412/
<Anto> salve ho appena istallato xubuntu, ma si avvia solo xubuntu senza poter scegliere con windows
<Carlin0> Anto, hai uefi ?
<Anto> non so cosa sia
<enzotib> Elena_86, aspe' che elaboro
<Carlin0> Anto, è un pc nuovo ? di che win parliamo?
<Anto> windows xp
<Carlin0> Anto, quindi è un pc vecchiotto ...
<Elena_86> enzotib, nessun problema. Anzi grazie dell'aiuto
<akis24> Elena_86: lsmod  che risponde
<Carlin0> !dettagli | Anto
<ubot-it> Anto: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<enzotib> Elena_86, e anche ping -c3 8.8.8.8
<Anto> processore amd atlon2400 ram 768mb
<Carlin0> Anto, sei con xubunyu ora ?
<Carlin0> xubuntu*
<Anto> ma forse era meglio lubuntu per questo pc
<Anto> si
<Carlin0> Anto, apri un terminale
<Carlin0> Anto, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Anto> emulatore di terminale aperto
<Carlin0> Anto, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Carlin0> il 2° comando crea un link postalo qui
<Anto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12149445/
<Elena_86> akis24 http://paste.ubuntu.com/12149447/
<Carlin0> Anto, sudo update-grub | pastebinit
<Elena_86> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12149454/
<Anto> fatto
<Carlin0> il link Anto
<Anto> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<Carlin0> Anto, fai copia incolla del comando
<Carlin0> mi sa che hai sbagliato qualcosa
<Anto> quale comando
<Carlin0> Anto, sudo update-grub | pastebinit
<enzotib> Elena_86, quanto sei lontano dal router?
<Anto> stessa cosa di prima
<Carlin0> Anto, lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<Anto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12149462/
<Carlin0> Anto, sudo update-grub
<Carlin0> esce qualcosa ?
<Anto> fatto
<Carlin0> risponde qualcosa anto o no?
<Anto> Attenzione: Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported.
<Elena_86> enzotib, se con router ti rifersici al modem a cui mi allaccio con la wireless... il router è al piano di sopra, nella camera sopra di me. E  con windows la rete ha sempre funzionato, anche in camere più distanti...
<enzotib> Elena_86, prova ad avvicinarti
<Carlin0> Anto, cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<Elena_86> enzotib, ok fatto
<Anto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12149474/
<enzotib> Elena_86, prova a vedere se va meglio
<Carlin0> Anto, cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | pastebinit
<Anto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12149485/
<enzotib> Carlin0, Anto grep "menuentry '" /boot/grub/grub.cfg | pastebin
<raffavivians> potrebbe essere un problema di interferenza potresti cambiare il canale del router
<zppntn> ho problemi con boot per spazio insuff. . nel terminale sudo apt-get clean non da nessun effetto
<enzotib> zppntn, sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<Anto> Carlin0 ??
<zppntn> grazie provo
<enzotib> raffavivians, sì, in effetti è una possibilità
<Carlin0> Anto, un attimo ...
<Anto> Posso eventualmente istallare al posto di xubuntu, lubuntu??
<Elena_86> enzotib, mi sono avvicinata, adesso sembra andare
<enzotib> Elena_86, quindi il problema è questo, e potrebbe migliorare cambiando il canale del router
<Elena_86> enzotib, grazie infinite.Posso chiederti da quali parametri ci si può accorgere di una distanza eccessiva? come posso cambiare il canale del router?
<enzotib> Elena_86, devi andare nell'interfaccia amministrativa del router, presumibilmente puoi farlo da remoto, collegandoti all'indirizzo 192.168.1.1
<enzotib> Elena_86, poi da lì devi vedere tu, ogni router è diverso
<raffavivians> che modello di router utilizzi?
<Carlin0> Anto, se vuoi reinstallare reinstalla al massimo se ti si pone poi lo stesso problema ripassa di qui
<Elena_86> enzotib, ok, quindi dovrò agire sulle impostazioni del router. Ubuntu non centra.
<raffavivians> a parere mio se dipende dalla distanza dipende dal router e dipende anche dallo spessore delle pareti e interferenze degli elettrodomestici
<Anto> chiedevo se fosse possibile, ma preferisco xubuntu come grafica,
<Anto> non è che sia un problema di partizioni
<Carlin0> Anto, la partizione win c'è
<Carlin0> Anto, sudo update-grub
<Carlin0> Anto, fai una foto del terminale
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Carlin0> usa imgur Anto
<Anto> non c'è imgur
<Carlin0> Anto, da accessori c'è un progrmmino per fare le foto al desktop
<enzotib> hanno chiuso imgur?
<Carlin0> poi la carichi sul sito imgur
<Anto> salvata la foto del terminale come la invio??
<Carlin0> poi la carichi sul sito imgur
<Carlin0> imgur.com
<Elena_86> Grazie a tutti e ora farò qualche prova di modifica del router. Intanto la connessione funziona bene. Pensavo fosse un problema  di difficile soluzione, invece...
<enzotib> Elena_86, prego
<Anto> Carlin0 aprendo imgur mi salta firefox
<raffavivians> un saluto a tutto il canale
<enzotib> !ciao | raffavivians
<ubot-it> raffavivians: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Elena_86> ciao a tutti
<Carlin0> Anto, proviamo questo → sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda1
<Anto> ok
<Carlin0> Anto, sudo update-grub | pastebinit
<Anto> come prima
<Carlin0> c'è qualcosa che non va anto , penserei quasi a una installazione mai riuscita
<raffavivians> come si fa ad aggiornare libre office
<Carlin0> mal*
<enzotib> raffavivians, in che senso, all'ultima disponibile upstream?
<Anto> lo penso anchio in quanto a momenti si incanta
<raffavivians> ho la 4.2
<raffavivians> adesso c'e la 5
<Carlin0> Anto, ultimo tentativo ... sudo apt install grub-pc
<Anto> Prima avevo istallato xubuntu e partiva solo windows, dopo ho reistallato e mi fa così
<enzotib> raffavivians, o usi un PPA (sconsigliato) o aspetti la prossima versione di Ubuntu
<Carlin0> Anto, si incanta perchè mancano un po le risorse hardware
<raffavivians> ok
<enzotib> raffavivians, http://askubuntu.com/questions/132837/how-do-i-install-the-latest-stable-version-of-libreoffice
<Anto> ok quindi meglio passare a lubuntu
<Carlin0> sicuramente Anto
<raffavivians> io provo a fare la ppa
<Anto> provo con lubuntu e ripasso di qua
<Anto> GRAZIE Carlin0
<Carlin0> di nulla Anto mi spiace che non abbiamo risolto
<aly> ciao ragazzi ho ubuntu 14.04 sul mio fisso e per utilizzare internet devo connetermi via wireless al modem, quale pennetta wireless mi consigliate di acquistare che sia supportata da ubuntu? oppure c'è un qualche programma che le rende tutte compatibili?
<chrinux> buongiorno signori....ce nessuno che mi può aiutare?
<Adelante999> giorno
<chrinux> ciao adelante😉
<Adelante999> ho bisogno di un'informazione
<chrinux> anche io....😞
<chrinux> vediamo se magari riusciamo a darci una mano a vicenda
<Adelante999> ho fatto un test con GSmartctl e mi da alcuni errori tipo"Error 6781 occurred at disk power-on lifetime:1083 hours..
<Adelante999> che devo pensare?
<chrinux> ok....perfetto.....pensavo fosse una cosa moooolto generica.....mi spiace ma sono un totale ignorante
<chrinux> io sono ancora fermo alla tabella di partizioni corrette su HD USB....
<chrinux> Vabbè...almeno ci abbiamo provato.....😣
<chrinux> speriamo ci soccorra qualcuno
<giu57> salve a tutti la mia è una richiesta di aiuto , sono un principiante di ubuntu e il s.o. mi è stato installato da un amico giorni  fà  un pò frettolosamente  , la versione  è vecchia ahimè  :  la 10.4  ed ho dovuto installare da me successivamente  i pacchetti   con i codec audio e video   , ora dopo aver fatto tutto in modo minuzioso però non vedo
<giu57>  youtube  e neanche altri formati video : quando clicco  il play sembra caricare  ma niente la finestra resta nera  ... qualcuno può aiutarmi ? infiniti ringraziamenti giuseppe -
<Anto> Salve rieccomi istallato lubuntu ma non si avvia windows
<Anto> come faccio ad avviare windows
<Anto> Windows XP
<ugone> anto sicuro di non averlo piallato xp?
<ugone> Anto,
<Anto> si
<krabador> !GRUB | Anto
<ubot-it> Anto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> segui ripristino
<ugone> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Anto> ma è un po maccinoso come operazione poi nel pc non ho masterizzatore
<ugone> ormai l'avevo ce4cato e mi dispiaceva non incollarlo ;-)
<Anto> quando ho fatto istallazione di lubuntu mi ha detto di smontare il disco sda
<krabador> Anto e come hai installato lubuntu ?
<Anto> mi manca il boot di windows forse??
<krabador> ugone: ma figurati , è sempre un piacere
<ugone> :-)
<Anto> qualcuno sa dirmi come fare
<ugone> prova http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<ugone> anche se la via che ti ha passato krabador è da preferire
<krabador> Anto: hai avuto risposte "qualcuno sa dirmi come fare ? " ---> che fai , recensisci le risposte?
<Anto> non c'e modo di farlo utilizzando il cd di windows
<Anto> no krabador e solo che preferirei una via più breve
<krabador> Anto: non è un negozio benetton , dove puoi scegliere il colore
<krabador> se non hai piallato win, ripristina GRUB
<Anto> e come mai all'avvio non mi fa scegliere il sistema operativo???
<ExPBoy> Anto, secondo me hai fatto qualche errore tu
<Anto> ho avviato la live e fatto istallazione
<ExPBoy> eh ma come?
<ExPBoy> con che opzioni?
<ExPBoy> ecc ecc
<Anto> l'unica cosa che forse ho sbagliato è che ho ricavato la partizione ext4 in una partizione estesa
<ExPBoy> eh
<enzotib> questo non è un problema, anzi, è quasi la norma
<ExPBoy> ma il grub all'inizio non lo vedi?
<Anto> allora non penso di aver sbagliato qualcosa
<ExPBoy> bene allora tutto a posto
<Anto> Grazie proverò con il ripristino del grub
<ExPBoy> ma hai installato prima ubuntu e poi win?
<Anto> no avevo prima winxp
<Anto> alla prima istallazione mi si avviava solo xp, poi ripetuta istallazione e mi ritrovo solo avvio lubuntu
<ExPBoy> e non so come hai installato
<enzotib> Anto, da ubuntu riesci a montare la partizione di windows?
<ExPBoy> devi fare delle prove sperando che non ti sei segato win
<Anto> Ma da lubuntu vedo tutti i dati che avevo prima
<ExPBoy> si ma la domanda era diversa
<Anto> Rispondevo a enzotib
<ExPBoy> appunto
<ExPBoy> a quella mi riferivo
<Anto> forse devo solo montare la partizione win
<krabador> oh , hai detto che non hai masterizzatore, ti è stato chiesto , ma hai ignorato , come ha installato lubuntu?
<ExPBoy> bho
<Anto> Con il lettore dvd
<ExPBoy> lol
<krabador> allora carica in esso il tuo bel supporto lubuntu
<krabador> segui la guida di ripristino GRUB
<krabador> e smetti di trollare
<Anto> ma nelle istruzioni mi dice di caricare super grub disk. come faccio?
<krabador> Anto:
<krabador> !GRUB | Anto
<ubot-it> Anto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Anto> Scusate la mia ignoranza
<krabador> devi leggere questa guida di ripristino
<Anto> basta fare solo il primo passaggio vero??
<Anto> non vorrei perdermi in qualche passaggio
<krabador> con lubuntu in sessione prova, seguì "ripristino manuale sistemi MBR"
<Anto> daccordo, grazie  krabador
<Anto> ma dopo si dovrebbe avviare win ???
<krabador> !veggenti | Anto
<ubot-it> Anto: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<krabador> vai avanti per gradi.
<Anto> rieccomi ho provato a fare ripistino manuale mbr
<Anto> ma ad un certo punto mi da. mount: only root can do that
<gabb00> Ciao ragazzi
<gabb00> ho modificato il file /etc/ssh/sshd_config e ho aggiunto ForceCommand /script per eseguire un sh dopo il login ssh
<gabb00> ora, dopo aver eseguito lo script chiude la connessione ssh....come mai?
<akis24> !chat | gabb00
<ubot-it> gabb00: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gabb00> cosa akis?
<akis24> gabb00: se leggi ..
<gabb00> chat...???
<akis24> gabb00: esatto qui si da' supporto al sistema  il resto /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gabb00> Bhe è sistema...no??
<Guest89454> Ciao esiste un creatore disco di avvio su xubunto live? Grazie
<akis24> Guest89454: si esiste
<Guest89454> Non lo trovo
<Guest89454> Me lo in di che resti per favore?
<akis24> Guest89454:  di solito si trova su piu' voci del menu
<cristian_c> !info usb-disk-creator
<ubot-it> Package usb-disk-creator does not exist in vivid
<cristian_c> !info disk-usb-creator
<ubot-it> Package disk-usb-creator does not exist in vivid
<cristian_c> uhm
<akis24> rimosso anche questo ora ?
<akis24> Guest89454:  versione di xubuntu ?
<cristian_c> !info usb-creator-gtk
<ubot-it> usb-creator-gtk (source: usb-creator): create a startup disk using a CD or disc image (for GNOME). In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.67ubuntu0.1 (vivid), package size 22 kB, installed size 223 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<aly> 0
<aly> Ciao ragazzi. Vi spiego cosa mi e successo. Avevo la versione open source di virtuale box e ho deciso di installare la versione completa, ho scaricato il pacchetto dal sito Oracle e ho installato la vbox 5.0 senza eliminare la versione open. Ci sono stati dei problemi nella installazione poiché la vbox non funzionava bene. Poi hanno cominciato a sp
<aly> arire il terminale e l ubuntu software center e se provavo a re installarli da synaptic mi diceva che non potevo perche dovevo riparare dei pacchetti danneggiati. Che pero non mi faceva riparare. Ho riavviato il PC e mi sono ritrovato senza launcher e pannello superiore. Ho provato ad aprire il terminale da tastiera ma e ancora disinstallato. Cosa
<aly> posso fare
<aly> 0
<aly> Ciao ragazzi. Vi spiego cosa mi e successo. Avevo la versione open source di virtuale box e ho deciso di installare la versione completa, ho scaricato il pacchetto dal sito Oracle e ho installato la vbox 5.0 senza eliminare la versione open. Ci sono stati dei problemi nella installazione poiché la vbox non funzionava bene. Poi hanno cominciato a sp
<akis24> aly: non floddare se no il bot ti mette fuori
<aly> Scusate ma sono connesso da tell e non si capisce niente ci e arrivato qualche mio mes?
<akis24> aly:  fin troppi se  ne leggono
<aly> Akis24 pardon
<aly> Adesso ho letto ciò che mi hai scritto
<akis24> aly: prova rimuovere tutto quello che hai installato e poi reinstalli credo sia l'unica cosa da fare
<Carlin0> aly, cmq non esiste + versione open e versione completa , esiste virtualbox e extension pack
<cristian_c> confermo
<aly> Akis24 come faccio a rimuovere tutto?
<aly> Carlin0 a capito
<akis24> aly: dpkg -l | grep virtualbox      e poi  sudo apt-get purge virtualbox versione installata
<aly> Akis24 non ho il terminale
<akis24> eh!!!!!!!!!!
<aly> E prima quando potevo andare su sinaptica che volevo re installarlo mi diceva che dovevo prima riparare i pacchetti danneggiati
<aly> Ma non me lo faceva fare
<Carlin0> aly, puoi farlo da recovery mode
<aly> Carlin0 OK ora provo
<krabador> !ripristino | aly
<ubot-it> aly: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<aly> Carlin0 mi da sintax errore
<aly> Eppure ho scritto tutto bene
<krabador> fai pria, altrimenti, carichi ubuntu in live, salvi i dati da qualche parte
<krabador> e reinstalli da capo formattando
<krabador> non ti accanire con un sistema cannibalizzato.
<aly> krabador, come si carica in live?
<krabador> hai il cd o pendrive di ubuntu?
<aly> L USB che ho usato per l installazione no.. Ma posso riscaricarmici l ISO sopra da windows che ho il dual boot
<krabador> riscarica la iso
<krabador> rifa la pendrive
<Carlin0> !usbwin
<krabador> !usbwin | aly
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<ubot-it> aly: please see above
<krabador> con questo
<Carlin0> ops scusa
<krabador> al che la mandi in boot
<krabador> aly, http://i.stack.imgur.com/GtEi5.png se hai questa premi immediatamente un tasto freccia della tastiera
<krabador> premi f2 selezioni italiano
<krabador> selezioni "prova ubuntu senza installare "
<krabador> that's it
<aly> krabador, ok e poi mi fara rientrare su ubuntu con il mio account?
<krabador> no
<krabador> carica una sessione live, da dove puoi montare le partizioni, copiarti la roba dove ti serve
<krabador> reinstallare
<krabador> e tanti saluti
<krabador> aly, procurati un hd esterno o un'altra pendrive dove copiare dentro la roba
<aly> Krabador, OK ora faccio e ti dico
<aly> Grazie
<aly> Ma in pratica xk e successo tutto sto macello?
<krabador> aly, il sistema operativo non resiste molto alle martellate
<krabador> niente di piu'
<f843d0> aly: da quel che hai detto, l'installazione di virtualbox non e` stata propriamente liscia...
<krabador> non hai spiegato come hai istallato, i comandi che hai dato per installare
<f843d0> aly: probabilmente andando a vedere i logs di dpkg salteranno fuori operazioni non banali che avranno compromesso il sistema
<Carlin0> aly, la cosa sa molto di sorgenti non ufficiali aggiunte (ppa)
<krabador> corruzioni del sistema del tipo che hai provato a descrivere, sono oggetto di corruzioni molto gravi successive a comandi che l'utente stesso ha dato
<krabador> senza rendersi conto di averlo fatt o
<krabador> magari seguendo guide trovate a caso su internet
<aly> Per installare virtual box ho usato dpkg -i virtualbox.Deb
<f843d0> aly: eh, che magari ti ha calcolato delle dipendenze sballate, avrai detto Y, rimuovi pure il terminale, pezzi di X, pezzi di qualcos'altro...
<f843d0> ed ecco che il sistema si frantuma
<krabador> non hai neanche detto di che sistema stiamo parlando
<aly> Ubuntu14.04
<aly> Lts
<aly> Ma quindi non dipende dal fatto che non ho rimosso la vecchia versione di virtual prima di installare la nuova?
<aly> F843d0, capito
<f843d0> aly: no, non dipende dal fatto che c'era una vecchia versione di virtualbox installata
<aly> E se io adesso una volta rimesso apposto ubuntu devo reinstallare virtualbox, cosa devo fare per non ricadere nello stesso errore?
<aly> f843d0,
<f843d0> aly: la cosa migliore sarebbe installare sempre da repository...
<f843d0> aly: ma se proprio devi installare qualcosa non pre-pacchettizzato per necessita` di versioni o altro...
<f843d0> aly: l'unica cosa da fare e` sviluppare una coscienza del sistema operativo che ti consente manovre azzardate con un minimo di buonsenso
<krabador> solo imparando le caratteristiche del sistema ti puoi muovere su quel fronte
<aly> f843d0, hai ragione, ed e proprio quello il mio obbiettivo.. Ma ne ho ancora di strada da fare sono solo alla inizio
<f843d0> aly: comunque, se devi sperimentare e raffinare le conoscenze... forse la soluzione migliore e` proprio quella di virtualizzare il sistema operativo e fare le peggio cose...
<f843d0> aly: alla fine dell'installazione funzionante, ti salvi la macchina virtuale. Poi installi/configuri/paciocchi, e quando si rompe, carichi la macchina virtuale originale e ricomincia il gioco...
<aly> f843d0, si, si rischia di meno :D
<aviproblem> buonasera! Sto provando ad avviare dei video avi e mp4 che sono su cd e dvd, non capisco perchè non li legge da cd..
<aviproblem> può essere perchè ho due path? Una /media/disc e l'altra /media/disc1
<aviproblem> ho installato tutti i codec possibili
<f843d0> aviproblem: posso chiedere una intensificazione sulla situazione?
<aviproblem> sisi
<f843d0> aviproblem: non ho capito se hai 2 lettori, se ci sono due dischi inseriti, che sistema stai impiegando...
<aviproblem> ho kubuntu 15.04, con laptop acer e un solo lettore
<aviproblem> il dragon player proprio non ne vuole sapere, invece vlc li fa partire , io dico riproduci cosi com'è però non me lo fa portare avanti e da cmq problemi
<f843d0> aviproblem: accade per il CD e non per il DVD?
<f843d0> aviproblem: hai provato inoltre a copiare i files su HDD e riprodurli da HDD?
<aviproblem> sisi da hd funziona
<aviproblem> però ci stà un sacco di tempo a copiarli ...
<aviproblem> accade sia con dvd che con cd
<aviproblem> ho provato a farli partire da vlc-wrapper i file e mi escono questi errori
<aviproblem> te li ho scritti in pvt
<f843d0> aviproblem: ok. Accade solo con determinati dischi ottici, o accade per ogni disco ottico?
<aviproblem> non so ho potuto provare solo con un tipo
<f843d0> aviproblem: potrebbe quindi trattarsi di disco ottico danneggiato, ad esempio
<aviproblem> un tipo di cd e uno di dvd
<aviproblem> non è il cd perchè sul pc con winzoz va
<aviproblem> l'ho masterizzati con windows.. cdburnerxp
<aviproblem> come si può unificare /media/disc ? Cancellando disc1?
<f843d0> aviproblem: non credo sia quello il problema, comunque cosa riporta cat /etc/fstab ?
<aviproblem> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<f843d0> aviproblem: non usare il pvt, usa il paste, cosi` altre persone possono aiutarci a capire eventualmente
<aviproblem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12151882/
<aviproblem> questo è quello che mi porta vlc se lo faccio partire da terminale http://paste.ubuntu.com/12151893/
<f843d0> aviproblem: cosa riporta il comando mount ?
<aviproblem> quale?
<aviproblem> mount cosa?
<f843d0> aviproblem: mount e basta
<aviproblem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12151952/
<f843d0> aviproblem: il tuo disco e` /dev/sr0 on /media/gi/Disc1
<aviproblem> si
<f843d0> aviproblem: ls -lh /media && ls -lh /media/gi
<aviproblem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12152002/
<f843d0> aviproblem: direi che Disc1 non puoi rimuoverlo, e` dove viene montato il disco
<f843d0> aviproblem: se proprio ti turba, puoi rimuovere Disc
<f843d0> aviproblem: dovrebbe sparire con sudo rmdir /media/gi/Disc
<aviproblem> no vabbè ma non sarà quello il problema immagino
<f843d0> aviproblem: il problema sembrano invece i codec
<aviproblem> dovrebbe funzionare fvl mp4... invece funzionano male o niente
<aviproblem> può essere che non ho installato bene la scheda video nvidia?
<Lince> Mi ritrovo file .ini un po' dappertutto...è normale ??? li devo lasciare stare ???
<f843d0> aviproblem: hai mica aggiornato ffmpeg o preso vlc da repo non ufficiali? O qualche variante in tema?
<aviproblem> vlc l'ho installato da muon
<aviproblem> ffmpeg da apt-get con qualche guida trovata online
<cristian_c> Lince: la risposta è: dipende
<Lince> E da cosa dipende, cristian ???
<f843d0> aviproblem: sistema incasinato :)
<cristian_c> Lince: non so di quali file .ini parli, tanto per iniziare
<aviproblem> dici che reinstallo?
<f843d0> aviproblem: la cosa piu` semplice da provare e` con la live di kubuntu
<f843d0> aviproblem: almeno ti togli tutti i dubbi
<Lince> Sono file con questa estensione che mi appaiono in musica, immagini ecc...quando ho importato tutto da windows su ubuntu...
<f843d0> aviproblem: vedrai che dalla live, forse installando vlc per l'occasione, piazzando il disco nell'unita` ottica e lanciando la riproduzione, tutto ok
<aviproblem> quindi faccio partire dalla live e poi tolgo quel cd e metto quello da provare?
<aviproblem> e per i codec? Devo installartli tutti cmq?
<f843d0> aviproblem: quando installi vlc solitamente se li porta come dipendenza un buon spettro di codec
<cristian_c> Lince: allora spiega nei dettagli l'operazione che hai compiuto
<aviproblem> va bene! Ora provo
<f843d0> aviproblem: buona fortuna
<aviproblem> grazie! Giulio
<Lince> azz...ora mi metti nei guai xchè non mi ricordo...devo fare mente locale...ci aggiorniamo...
<Lince> Allora...dal launcher sono entrato in File, quindi HDD, quindi in ogni cartella che avevo...Documenti, immagini, musica ecc ecc...
<cristian_c> ?
<Lince> Questo è quello che ho fatto, cristian...che ti devo di' ???
<cristian_c> non ho capito niente
<Lince> Allora...ubuntu l'ho installato in una partizione hdd creata da me e dedicata...poi, avevo necessità di avere "tutte le mie cose" su ubuntu e l'ho importate...fine del gioco...poi quando riapro una qualsiasi cartella oltre alle cose importate ci sono anche delle cartelle con estensione .ini ...
<cristian_c> Lince: e hai fatto esattamente il contrario di quello che ti avevo chiesto
<cristian_c> 'e l'ho importate....fine del gioco'
<Lince> ???
<cristian_c> cristian_c> Lince: allora spiega nei dettagli l'operazione che hai compiuto
<Lince> ma è questa l'operazione che ho fatto...
<Lince> forse vuoi sapere come le ho importate ...le ho trascinate nella cartella di ubuntu...dall'hard disc ho preso "documenti" e l'ho trascinato su "documenti " di ubuntu...così via x tutto il resto...
<cristian_c> ma va?
<cristian_c> Lince: ok, quindi hai trascinato cartelle di windows dentro ubuntuP
<Lince> Scusa tanto ma non mi va di essere preso in giro...il tuo atteggiamento non è di uno che aiuta ma di uno che si sente superiore...fine della chiaccherata...
<Luciano> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> Lince: il pc èctuo...
<cristian_c> ergo
<Luciano> ragazzi vorrei provare ad installare ubuntu sul mio pc abbastanza datato, ho scaricato la iso ma e' 1gb... devo usare per forza la chiavetta? non c'e' modo di dinstallarlo via cd?
<cristian_c> Luciano: pc datato e vuoi installarci ubuntu?
<Luciano> windows 7 ci gira....
<Luciano> datato, non dinosauro... :)
<cristian_c> ok, ma quali caratteristiche ha il pc?
<Luciano> pentium dual core e2220 2 gb ram 320 gb hd
<Luciano> scheda video nvidia geforce 7050
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> beh
<cristian_c> Luciano: magari riesci a installarci unity, ma non credo che vada come un fulmine
<cristian_c> Luciano: in ogni caso, procurati un dvd
<cristian_c> Luciano: masterizzaci il file .iso e fai una prova in livd
<cristian_c> live
<Luciano> io ho sempre saputo che le distro basate su unix sono meno ''assetate'' di risorse hardware
<Luciano> rispetto a win
<cristian_c> Luciano: è una leggenda metropolitana
<Luciano> pensavo che l'hardware fosse sufficente...
<cristian_c> dipende tutto dal software che è installato
<cristian_c> ubuntu con unity si adatta bene a pc con hardware recente
<cristian_c> Luciano: è sufficiente per installarlo
<cristian_c> ma non sono sicuro ci girerebbe liscio
<Luciano> per masterizzarlo volevo usare img burn, puo' andare?
<cristian_c> !iso | Luciano
<ubot-it> Luciano: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Luciano> grz :)
<Luciano> masterizzato, provo, grazie per i suggerimenti
<mmm_> ciao
<mmm_> kernel panic per me
<cristian_c> mmm_: ci vuoi anche spiegare il tipo di problema?
<cristian_c> o dobbiamo tirare a indovinare?
<mmm_> dopo riassemblaggio e cambio pasta tutto ok ho tenuto acceso per qualche minuto per vedere dove si assestava
<mmm_> poi ho aperto firefox
<mmm_> ha crashato 3 volte
<mmm_> poi si è disconnesso l'utente e mi ha ridato la schermata della password account
<mmm_> ho cliccato su spegni
<cristian_c> 'dove si assestava'
<cristian_c> c'è un prequel, per caso?
<mmm_> ma ha dato il messaggio del kernel panic con delle cose che non mi ricordo ben
<cristian_c> (seriamente)
<mmm_> intendo la temperatura
<mmm_> pareva tutto ok visto che avevo riguadagnato più di una decina di gradi
<mmm_> ok
<cristian_c> mmm_: prima del cambio pasta, cosa accadeva?
<mmm_> si scaldava di più
<mmm_> cioè ne avevo messa troppa e ora ne ho messa meno
<mmm_> comunque
<mmm_> per spegnere dopo il kernel panic ho dovuto togliere la batteria
<mmm_> alchè ho provato a riavviare
<cristian_c> se era troppa rischiavi che quellanin eccesso andasse a toccare altri componenti, rischiando di danneggiarli
<mmm_> ma ora dà schermo completamente nero
<mmm_> mah era pasta siliconica
<mmm_> niente di che
<Carlin0> a me sembra + un problema hardware che software
<mmm_> esatto
<cristian_c> mmm_: forse è meglio chentu vada da un tecnico, invece che cercare di riparare un pc online
<mmm_> mah può essere che qualcosa l'ho riassemblato male
<cristian_c> leggi sopra
<Carlin0> ma cos'è un desktop ?
<cristian_c> buona assistenza
<mmm_> portatile
<Carlin0> vai all'assistenza che è meglio
<mmm_> alla neuro vado
<Carlin0> !topic
<ubot-it> per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<cristian_c> mmm_: e quindi ciò non ha a che fare con il supporto a ubuntu
<mmm_> ma è iniziato con un crash a firefox
<cristian_c> fosse anche quello il problema
<cristian_c> !chat | mmm_
<ubot-it> mmm_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mmm_> ok ho capito ciao
<mmm_> grazie eh
<cristian_c> di niente
<new_guest> Ciao ragazzi avevo installato il codec x265 su ubuntu 14.04, ma l'ho rimosso perché mandava in freeze il sistema, ora però
<new_guest> totem non funziona più, mi chiede di installare codecs che ho già, con gnome mplayer i video funzionano
<Nidren> ciao
<Nidren> ho un paio di domande su linux
<Nidren> qualcuno mi aiuta?
<f843d0> !ciao | Nidren
<ubot-it> Nidren: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<f843d0> !qualcuno | Nidren
<ubot-it> Nidren: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Nidren> qual'è la versione di linux piu usata e consigliabile?
<Nidren> voglio levare windows
<f843d0> Nidren: questo e` il canale di supporto ad Ubuntu. Per il tipo di interazione di cui hai bisogno...
<f843d0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Nidren> mi linkate il download ?
<Nidren> ho un 64 bit
<f843d0> Nidren: la risposta puo` essere piu` esaustiva con informazioni hardware complete
<Nidren> 2 gb di ram
<Nidren> intel dual core cpu
<Nidren> t3300 @ 2.00GHz
<Nidren> 250 hardisk
<Nidren> ho un acer notebook extensa 5235
<cecchini> ciao
<Nidren> ciao
<doom_> ciao  a tutt* firefox su ubuntu 14.04 da un po d itempo quando lo lancio mi si apre a metà e poi dopo tutto intero. sto usando chromium com browser pedifinitivo ma preferisco mozilla..
<doom_> qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<caveat-> doom_: in che senso "mi si apre a meta'"?
<Nidren> sarà lo schermo ..
<doom_> quando lo lancio una parte di firefox e visibile l'altra e bianca non mi si apre del tutto
<Nidren> solo con il browser =
<Nidren> ?
<doom_> non e lo schermo perche  con chromium non lo fa e neanche  se apro nautilus
<doom_> si solo con con firefox
<Nidren> provato a reinstalalre ?
<doom_> ci provo
<caveat-> doom_: aspetta
<doom_> caveat dimmi
<doom_> non devo disinstallare firefox?
<f843d0> doom_: nella descrizione del problema hai scritto "da un po' di tempo"... ti ricordi mica quando ho cominciato a manifestarsi il problema?
<f843d0> doom_: del tipo, hai installato qualche plugin, extension, altre operazioni che potrebbero aver influito?
<doom_> forse da qualche settimana..ma credevo che fosse un problema della scheda video o altro.. si ho installato vari plugin ed estensioni . ho un laptop toshiba satellitec650
<doom_>  4gbram
<doom_> 500gb hd
<doom_> ubuntu 14.04 installazione  pulita
<doom_> intel core 3
<f843d0> doom_: potresti provare a disabilitare le estensioni e riavviare il browser
<caveat-> doom_: se non l'hai ancora disinstallato puoi andare in about:support e "Refresh Firefox"/"Restart with addons disabled"..giusto per provare, senza pretese di risoluzione
<doom_> ok
<caveat-> se hai qualcosa da backuppare..profilo, sessioni, configurazioni, fallo prima
<caveat-> doom_: usi un DE o solo WM?
<doom_> caveat scusa ma  non capisco questo ...usi un DE o solo WM?
<doom_> ho riavviato firefox senza componenti aggiuntivi e me l ocarica bene
<caveat-> e quali addons avevi?
<caveat-> doom_: le riabiliti una ad una e vedi se dovesse riproporti quel comportamento
<doom_> ok stavo cercando di mandare gli screen dei plugin e delle estension
<doom_> caveat ho disabilitato tutti i plugin ed estensioni il problema  e un po diminuito ora ti posto gli screen dei plugin ed estensioni
<doom_> [IMG]http://i59.tinypic.com/2eakzkw.png[/IMG]
<doom_> [IMG]http://i57.tinypic.com/1zwyn9g.jpg[/IMG]
<caveat-> doom_: come mai sia adblock plus che edge?
<doom_> credevo fossero 2 cose differenti ,quale devo tenere ?
<caveat-> io li rimuoverei entrambi, sostituendoli con https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefox/addon/ublock-origin/
<caveat-> che consuma meno RAM
<doom_> rimosso entrambi ed ho aggiunto ublock il problema e sempre lo stesso, se disattivo anche  ublock e minore
<doom_> ma ho tutti i plugin e addon disattivati
<caveat-> doom_: prova ad avviare htop e vedere quanta CPU e RAM usa firefox o altri processi
<caveat-> doom_: allora usi unity come ambiente desktop?
<caveat-> e X11 come server grafico
<doom_> gnome desktop
<doom_> ho monitor di sitema
<doom_> sistema
<caveat-> non so se ti possa disturbare la disinstallazione di gnome a favore di un window manager molto piu' minimale e leggero
<doom_> allora unity non mi piace
<caveat-> e soprattutto non so se fare cio' possa andare a risolvere definitivamente il problema
<doom_> xfce non se ne parla
<caveat-> quelli sono tutti DE, i WM sono cose tipo awesome, i3, xmonad ecc. ecc.
<f843d0> fluxbox...
<caveat-> doom_: ma quando avvii firefox, va di default su un sito particolare?
<caveat-> va su duckduckgo?
<doom_> duckduckgo
<caveat-> e tu vedi meta' schermo bianco, e meta' con ddg?
<doom_> google lo evito
<caveat-> verticalmente
<doom_> si esatto
<doom_> si
<caveat-> completamente bianca la parte a sinistra
<doom_> parte destra
<doom_> con i plugin disattivati si nota di meno
<doom_> ma con tutto quelle robe attivate si ferma a meta
<caveat-> monitora l'uso di CPU e ram con htop
<caveat-> avvia htop da terminale
<caveat-> poi riavvia firefox e vedi se ha un picco durante il suo startup, coincidente con la fase durante la quale meta' dello schermo e' bianca
<doom_> non ho installato htop mi chiede se voglio installarlo
<caveat-> installa
<doom_> se sono le  linee di sopra vedo che avanzano di brutto
<caveat-> doom_: devi individuare firefox
<caveat-> digita / e poi scrivi firefox
<caveat-> oppure muoviti con i cursori
<caveat-> e trovi la prima voce firefox
<caveat-> e guardi la relativa CPU%
<caveat-> usi un tema particolare o quello di default?
<caveat-> in ogni caso proverei anche col riportare firefox allo stato originario dopo l'installazione in about:support "Refresh Firefox"
<doom_> tema default
<doom_> ora provo .. ho trovato la voce firefox la prima
#ubuntu-it 2015-08-23
<doom_> uff sto impazzendo con sto htop mi si incrociano gli occhi
<doom_> mentre e sulla prima riga di firefox scende sulle altre
<doom_> e non riesco a capire  un h
<doom_> ma se avvio in refresh perdo tutte le impostazioni di firefox?
<caveat-> si'
<doom_> la cpu sale fino a 42 per quello che somo riuscito a vedere
<doom_> comunque me lo perdo htop quando avvio firefox me lo sovrappone e faccio fatica a ritrovare la linea
<caveat-> puoi spostarti velocemente con pgup/pgdn
<doom_> ma quando avvio firefox mi perdo il terminale
<doom__> ci sei caveat
<doom__> come faccio a salvare le impostazioni di firefox e i segnalibri?
<blondovunque> buongiorno a tutti
<blondovunque> ho appena installato sul mio notebook lubuntu 14.04 ma non sono in grado di collegarlo alla rete wifi
<blondovunque> niente?
<Carlin0> blondovunque, se collegato con ubuntu ora ?
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> blondovunque, che scheda monta il notebook?
<blondovunque> eccomi
<blondovunque> scusa
<blondovunque> al momento sono collegato cn il cavo ethernet
<blondovunque> mentre per la scheda non so il comando
<Carlin0> blondovunque, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> blondovunque, lshw -C network | pastebinit
<Carlin0> il 2° comando crea un link postalo qui
<blondovunque> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12170249/
<Carlin0> il 2°
<Carlin0> blondovunque, lshw -C network | pastebinit
<Carlin0> blondovunque, dai i comandi per intero
<blondovunque> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12170254/
<blondovunque> che ho saltato perche?
<Carlin0> ormai fa nulla ...
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> broadcom
<Carlin0> !bcm | blondovunque segui questa guida
<ubot-it> blondovunque segui questa guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<blondovunque> grazie ci provero!
<blondovunque> posso postarvi il comando?
<Carlin0> blondovunque, devo allontanarmi dal pc ora mi spiace , spero ti segua qualcun altro o al limite ripassa + tardi nel pomeriggio
<blondovunque> nessun problema! ti ringrazio comunque! se va tutto ok, inneggerò in tuo nome!!!
<Carlin0> non farlo pota a gravi conseguenze :P
<Carlin0> porta*
<blondovunque> aahhaha
<cecchini> Buon giorno
<moimo> Salve, ho trovato un bug (almeno credo) nella pagina post download di www.ubuntu-it.org (http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/grazie?release=lts&arch=amd64&version=desktop). in particolare l'impronta dell'immagine del sistema di Ubuntu 14.04.3 è errata, infatti con il comando "md5sum" risulta un'impronta diversa, che è invece presente sulla pagina uff
<moimo> iciale delle impronte (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes). Spero di essere di aiuto.
<cecchini> buon pomeriggio ho un problema quando cerco di installare qualcosa da Ubuntu software center mi viene restituito questo messaggio gnome-session-properties e mi e precluso di procedere alla installazione. Uso ubuntu 15.4 in live
<ExPBoy> eh in live non si installa nulla
<cecchini> come mai
<cecchini> ubuntu software center non mi riconosce come amministratore
<ExPBoy> cecchini, in live non si può installare programmi
<ExPBoy> .
<ExPBoy> installa su disco e poi metti tutti i software che ti servono
<cecchini> ok
<cecchini> però questo problema in precedenza non si era presentato, dopo aver fatto l'upload non ho potuto piu installare
<ExPBoy> upload di cosa?
<ExPBoy> e dove?
<cecchini> ti spiego
<cecchini> ho creato la live e installava tutto
<cecchini> regolarmente
<ExPBoy> spiega meglio cosa intendi per installare
<cecchini> poi ho aperto il terminale ho dato il comando sudo apt-get update e upgrade
<ExPBoy> dalla live?
<cecchini> si
<krabador> cecchini, se vuoiu provare qualche software, software-properties-gtk, metti le spunte tranne che a source
<ExPBoy> eh non lo farà mai
<cecchini> ciao krabador
<Carlin0> ma che vuoi upgradare
<ExPBoy> la live
<ExPBoy> :)
<krabador> cecchini, al che da terminale, sudo apt-get update, e sempre da terminale, sudo apt-get install  quellochetipare
<krabador> per provare
<Carlin0> l'update dei repo lo fai
<Carlin0> ma l'upgrade no
<krabador> cecchini, spero che sul fronte upgradare la live, tu stia scherzando
<ExPBoy> eh
<cecchini> Ciao carlino quello è stato il mio errore fare l'upgrade
<ExPBoy> lol
<krabador> cecchini, allora se vuoi smanettare con la live, ricaricala, apri terminale , e fa quello che ti ho detto
<cecchini> l'ho sempre fatto nn mi ha mai dato alcun problema :O
<ExPBoy> seee
<krabador> ma l'installazione della roba falla da terminale, e falla per poche cose
<cecchini> ok va bene
<krabador> a meno che non hai una live in 32gb di ram
<cecchini> capisco, credo di aver esagerato :D
<Carlin0> installa cecchino
<cecchini> procedo con il terminale
<cecchini> mai piu upgradare la live, intanto mi sn procurato un fisso devo comprare il cavo vga, l'ho preso per usarlo cn ubuntu :)
<cecchini> e niente piu live finalmenteeeeeeeeeee
<krabador> !chat | cecchini
<ubot-it> cecchini: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> non si puo' fare l'aggiornamento di un sistema non installato, quando ti chiede di riavviare, che fai?
<cecchini> infatti non mi chiede di riavviare :(
<cecchini> cmq ho imparato la lezione
<ExPBoy> lol
<ExPBoy> cecchini, stai prendendo in giro vero? :)
<cecchini> giuro mai
<krabador> !chat | ExPBoy
<ubot-it> ExPBoy: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> !chat | cecchini
<cecchini> l'ho fatto l'upgrade
<ubot-it> cecchini: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> please
<cecchini> cmq è un problema che non rileva in quanto adesso ho il pc fisso che aspetta solo il cavo vga ;)
<krabador> hai sempre usato ubuntu in live?
<cecchini> per adesso si krabrador ricordi volevo installarlo su hd esterno poi ho cambiato idea per il grub ecc ecc e mi sn procurato un fisso non avevo il monitor e mi hanno dato un monitor ma non ha il cavo vga
<cecchini> compro il cavo e installo ubuntu
<krabador> la live ha tanti pregi , ma non proprio quello di essere una soluzione definitiva
<cecchini> infatti, ma ha avuto un grande merito quello di testare ubuntu
<cecchini> di avvicinarmi a questo sistema operativo che reputo ottimo
<cecchini> logicamente faccio tesoro delle vst indicazioni
<cecchini> alla prossima buona continuazione
<pstre> salve a tutti.. qualcuno è esperto di ps3....
<krabador> !chat | pstre
<ubot-it> pstre: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> state tornando proprio dalle vacanze...
<pstre> ma io dovrei mettere una live di ubuntu su ps3 holleto che è possibile...
<krabador> pstre, per favore, fa come indicato
<pstre> gia fatto grazie... alla prossima
<Uzzi> ciao a tutti.Possiedo un Asus con scheda grafica nvidia 610m optirun. Da quando ho messo Ubuntu 15 con Gnome 3, prima avevo sempre gnome 3 su Ub 14.10, la durata della batteria è drasticamente ridotta.Immagino a causa di una errata configurazione della doppia scheda e degli effetti. Potreste postarmi una guida esaustiva sul miglior modo su ub di  gestire le schede video come la mia?
<krabador> Uzzi, installazione dell'ultimo driver nvidia
<krabador> al che , da nvidia-settings, selezioni quale scheda debba essere quella di default
<krabador> e ti conviene lasciare la intel
<nicolocordone> ciao ragazzi, come si capisce se il masterizzatore ha dei problemi?
<krabador> ed usare la scheda nvidia soltanto quando c'è qualcosa di pesante che vuoi far girare
<Uzzi> ok! meglio di bumblebee?
<krabador> !chat | nicolocordone
<ubot-it> nicolocordone: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Uzzi> krabador, x avere sempre l'ultimo basta installare il meta nvidia-current?
<doom_> ciao a tutt*  ho scritto anche  ieri per un problema con firefox su ubuntu 14.04 quando lo lancio si vede meta della pagina caricata,e l'altra metà a destra bianca
<krabador> Uzzi, no, in ubuntu hanno fatto un ppa apposta
<krabador> doom_, che scheda grafica hai?
<doom_> intel integrata, ma me lo fà solo con firefox
<krabador> doom_, indaga nelle risorse firefox
<ranocchio> ciao ragazzi , so che lubuntu come in genere tutti i sistemi linux non hanno comunemente problemi di virus ma quando si tratta di trasferire file  da ubuntu a windows, nel caso il file  fosse pericoloso c'è il pericolo di passare il virus da ubuntu a windows vero? nel caso si trasferiscano file da ubuntu a windows è necessario prendere delle precau
<ranocchio> zioni?
<doom_> krabador da dove si vede?
<krabador> doom_, nel senso, cerca nelle risorse di supporto firefox, se chrome/chromium funzionano
<krabador> Uzzi, https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<krabador> usa questo per installare l'ultimo driver nvidia
<Uzzi> thnks
<doom_>  quit
<cri82> non mi si installa adobe reader
<krabador> cri82, e dove?
<cristian_c> cri82: adobe ha dismesso adpbe reader
<cristian_c> per linux
<cristian_c> cri82: cosa ti serve fare, esattamente?
<ranocchio> ciao ragazzi , so che lubuntu come in genere tutti i sistemi linux non hanno comunemente problemi di virus ma quando si tratta di trasferire file  da ubuntu a windows, nel caso il file  fosse pericoloso c'è il pericolo di passare il virus da ubuntu a windows vero? nel caso si trasferiscano file da ubuntu a windows è necessario prendere delle precau
<ranocchio> zioni?
<cristian_c> ranocchio: semplicemente puoi scansionare i file con un antivirus
<cristian_c> così vivi felice, più o meno
<krabador> ranocchio, se passi in win qualcosa di dannoso per win, che tu lo abbia passato da linux a win, non fa differenza rispetto ad essertelo beccato da altre parti
<Carlin0> !info clamav | ranocchio
<ubot-it> ranocchio: clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.98.7+dfsg-0ubuntu0.15.04.1 (vivid), package size 95 kB, installed size 743 kB
<ranocchio> che significa krabador? il punto è che su linux non risulta essere una minaccia quello che magari in win lo è no?
<cri82> su ubuntu 14.02
<krabador> ranocchio, se copi in win da linux un virus, dentro windows farà quello che deve fare
<cri82> non mi apre i video su internet
<krabador> cri82, per i pdf usa evince, in ubuntu
<krabador> cri82, per "i video su internet" installa flash , o installa chrome, che ce l'ha già dentro
<krabador> visto che tanto il flash ufficiale per linux risale alla versione 11.2 rispetto alla 18 che chrome ha dentro
<cristian_c> cri82: se invece ti interessa youtube,  non ti serve neanche flash
<ranocchio> sì ma se scansiono prima su linux riesco a eliminarlo così i file arrivino puliti a win sì?
<Carlin0> ranocchio, si
<krabador> ranocchio, la quesione antivirus su linux, non ha la stessa rilevanza che ha su win, dove ne trovi tanti
<krabador> su linux, ce n'è qualcuno, tanto per far vedere
<cristian_c> se ci sono minacce conosciute, note anche all'antivirus, te lo dirà
<krabador> non è che i files si  "disinfettano tutti " e poi funzionano perfettamente. In base a quello che hanno, possono non funzionare piu' dopo aver avuto un trattamento. Per molti l'unico modo per non avere problemi è soltanto evitare di eseguirli
<cri82> :Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal-security/main/source/Source
<cri82> mi esce sto mesaggio
<krabador> certo, dopo le martellate al sistema è normale che succede
<krabador> cri82, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> !pastebin | cri82
<ubot-it> cri82: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> ranocchio, quindi , informati, e non in questa sede , su quale antivirus faccia al meglio per te in win, ed usa direttamente quello, in win
<cristian_c> cri82: 12.10
<ranocchio> ok quindi se ci sono virus l'antivirus di win dovrebbe mostrarmeli e proteggere il sistema quando trasferisco da linux a win? non c'è bisogno di usare antivirus prima su linux ?
<krabador> ranocchio, con tutto il rispetto, ma la questione virus, riguarda win
<krabador> usa l'antivirus dove serve
<krabador> non in linux, per stare tranquillo in win
<ranocchio> ok scusa l'ignoranza, ma voglio evitare pericoli
<krabador> ranocchio, ecco, i pericoli in win, li eviti non chiedendo qui
<krabador> ma qui #windows
<cri82> @ubot-it non sono molto pratico...che step dovrei fare??
<krabador> !pastebin | cri82
<ubot-it> cri82: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cri82> ok ..provo
<caveat-> lc
<krabador> ma prego caveat- , sentiti libero di chiedere
<caveat-> krabador: ♥
<Nidren> Ciao, come posso elliminare ubuntu ?
<Nidren> rivoglio winzoz >.<
<cristian_c> Nidren: avvia il s9pporto live
<cristian_c> e cancelli le partizioni di ubuntu
<Nidren> helpami a parole povere xD
<cristian_c> dopodiché inserisci il disco di windows e ci pensa lui a sfruttare lo spazio liberato
<cristian_c> oppure potresti avviare direttamente il disco di win e cancellare le partizioni che non ti interessano, direttamente
<Nidren> c'è qualche altro modo tipo iso e avviarla con pennetta usb
<cristian_c> per tutto il resto c'è #windows
<cristian_c> Nidren: puoi farlo da disco di windows
<Nidren> vorrei scaricare il tool di windows ma non funge
<Nidren> ho da poco ubuntu xD
<cristian_c> per dettagli, puoi fare un salto nel canale che ti ho indicato
<cristian_c> Nidren: qui non si spiega come scaricare supporti di windows
<Nidren> Cristian, è possibile scaricare una iso da ubuntu e metterla su pennetta usb e avviarla ?
<Nidren> sono abituato a .exe
<krabador> Nidren, fai prima a reinstallare windows, seguendo documentazione microsoft
<krabador> Nidren, o chiedendo in #windows
<Nidren> vorrei craccarlo :|
<krabador> non ci riguarda
<krabador> hai domande su ubuntu?
<Nidren> una domanda, ma su ubuntu le app le legge come exe o no?
<krabador> no
<Nidren> quale ?
<Nidren> perchè scarico app ma non partono
<krabador> precisa al meglio cosa vuoi intendere
<krabador> scarichi app da dove?
<Nidren> ho scaricato utorrent
<Nidren> una volta che faccio apri mi da le cartelle sistem
<Nidren> quelle cartelle
<krabador> e , giusto per sapere, per quale sistema "scarichi app" ?
<Nidren> non è come windows, tipo scarichi e fai avanti ecc.. ?
<Nidren> installazione
<krabador> e , giusto per sapere, per quale sistema "scarichi app" ?
<Nidren> ubuntu (?)
<krabador> potresti rispondere, per favore?
<Nidren> non capisco, per quale sistema scarichi app ?
<krabador> allora, postami qui il link di utorrent per ubuntu , per favore
<krabador> Nidren, e non solo.
<Nidren> http://www.utorrent.com/downloads/complete/os/linux-i386-ubuntu-13-04/track/beta
<Nidren> va bene ?
<krabador> innanzitutto quello è il server
<krabador> poi va scompattata la cartella e fatto partire l'eseguibile dal terminale
<krabador> non è un installar
<krabador> *er
<krabador> in ubuntu per i torrent c'è transmission, che funziona alla grandissima.
<blondovunque> ciao a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | blondovunque
<ubot-it> blondovunque: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<blondovunque> ho un problema con lubuntu, vado a spiegare: ho appena installato il so tutto ok se non fosse che la wifi non funziona
<blondovunque> prima avevo xubuntu e non c'erano problemi. qualcuno sa cosa fare?
<krabador> blondovunque, apri il terminale, manda sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> !pastebin | blondovunque
<ubot-it> blondovunque: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<blondovunque> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<blondovunque> pronti
<krabador> non proprio
<krabador> !pastebin | blondovunque
<ubot-it> blondovunque: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<blondovunque> pardon
<blondovunque> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12175712/
<krabador> blondovunque, rfkill list
<krabador> sempre pastebin
<krabador> e successivamente
<krabador> iwconfig , e sempre pastebin
<blondovunque> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12175723/
<blondovunque> ps ora che leggo aggiungo che teoricamente avrei anche la possibilità di usare il bluetooth, che aihme nn funziona
<momopiras> buona sera chi mi puo aiutare x far funzionare bene hdm
<momopiras> hdmi collegato con tv
<momopiras> grazie
<krabador> momopiras, che scheda grafica hai, che driver, in che ubuntu
<krabador> blondovunque, lubuntu quale versione hai installato?
<momopiras> ma non sono un imteditore ma uso un portatile dell processore i3
<krabador> momopiras, che scheda grafica hai, che driver, in che ubuntu
<blondovunque> krabador, l'ultima, la 14.04 lts (che io sappia)
<momopiras> ho ubuntu 14
<krabador> blondovunque, non è l'ultima
<momopiras> si 1404
<krabador> blondovunque, software-properties-gtk , controlla l'ultima tab a destra, e fa uno screenshot
<krabador> !image | blondovunque
<ubot-it> blondovunque: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<momopiras> grazie molto gentili
<krabador> momopiras, puoi , sempre gentilmente , elencare , che scheda grafica hai , e che driver usa questa scheda grafica?
<krabador> senza informazioni ci giriamo i pollici
<krabador> ... e con la buona salute.
<blondovunque> sto arrivando è
<blondovunque> non avevo il programma per i snapshot
<blondovunque> ma per usare sto image shak devo pagare
<krabador> usa imgur
<blondovunque> infatti
<blondovunque> stav rettificando che avevdo detto una cazzzzatona
<blondovunque> https://imgur.com/g6ehfxj
<krabador> seleziona la prima voce in elenco, fallo fare, riavvia.
<blondovunque> ok
<blondovunque> in uso sorgenti ecc
<blondovunque> seleziono e riavvio
<blondovunque> (il pc o solo il programma?)
<krabador> beh, fai tu, se vuoi tenerti "non usare il dispositivo" .
<krabador> il pc
<blondovunque> ok
<blondovunque> arrivo!
#ubuntu-it 2016-08-22
<Skuff> Allora ragazzi, non so chi mi ascoltera' a quest'ora , cmq non e' semplicemente un sospetto il mio, ho gente che puo liberamente visualizzare la mia schermata. E farsi i fatti miei. I comandi di mozilla che mi avete dato non funzionano. Chi offre una soluzione?
<Skuff> Sono letteralmente costretto a mettere una cosa davanti alla webcam, e non e' paranoia
<krabador> chi offre una soluzione a cosa?
<Skuff> come chiudere questa autostrada
<Skuff> :)
<krabador> che ... ehm
<krabador> sarebbe ?
<Skuff> non lo so Kabrador. So per certo che possono visualizzare le mie schermate
<Skuff> guardare la mia cronologia
<Skuff> ti pasto questo
<Skuff> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23077421/
<Skuff> idee?
<krabador> hai distribuito credenziali del sistema in giro ?V
<Skuff> no
<Skuff> semplicemente credo ci siano riusciti attravers le webcam
<krabador> che hai usato come?
<Skuff> e poi una cosa quando copio e incollo dal terminale mi appare una fascia bianca che non ricordo appariva prima
<Skuff> niente per chattare face to face
<Skuff> o anche su un sito chiaamto chaturbate
<krabador> !ripristino | Skuff
<ubot-it> Skuff: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> con la iso del sistema che stai usando
<krabador> come ti connetti ad internet ?
<Skuff> mi connettevo via wi fi
<krabador> wifi come?
<Skuff> non saprei quanti wifi ci sono
<Skuff> se mi dai il comando te lo faccio dire dal terminale
<krabador> ehm ... che cosa dovrebbe significare in italiano?
<krabador> hai una connessione tua o no?
<Skuff> e'' la connessione fatta dal padrone di casa, viviamo in tre in casa, iovivo a Londra
<Skuff> non ci metto le mani vicino al router, so solo che usavo il wifi poi da quando ha smesso di funzionare decentemente sono passato al cavo ethernet
<krabador> segui la guida di ripristino, con la iso della versione di sistema che stai usando.
<Skuff> dove la prendo la iso?
<Skuff> (non so cosa sia)
<krabador> dai link del topic
<krabador> di questo canale
<Skuff> non ci capisco
<Skuff> ma se faccio la reinstallazione?
<Skuff> tanto non ho niente o poco da salvare
<krabador> uguale.
<Skuff> ma non c'e' un tasto?
<Skuff> :)
<krabador> negli smartphone/tablet c'è
<krabador> col pc ci vuole olio di gomito
<krabador> !iso | Skuff
<ubot-it> Skuff: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> !usbwin | Skuff
<ubot-it> Skuff: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> !intallazione | Skuff
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'intallazione'
<Skuff> grazie ma non mi servira' la partizione, perche' ho solo ubuntu
<krabador> !installazione | Skuff
<ubot-it> Skuff: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> !ripristiono | Skuff
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ripristiono'
<krabador> !ripristino | Skuff
<ubot-it> Skuff: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Skuff> sto seguendo ora le procedure per reinstallare
<Skuff> ho scelto di reinstallare perche' tanto non ho niente da salvare
<krabador> le iso le trovi tutte qui http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Skuff> si l'ho gia' scaricata
<krabador> bravo.
<Skuff> tra parentesi la guida ovviamente fa riferimento all'italiano, io ce l'ho in inglese. posso cambiare la lingua automaticamente o mi conviene guardare il corrispettivo ogni volta?
<krabador> la selezioni in installazione .
<krabador> se sei col cavo lan, stai a posto sia con l'installazione di tutti i files di localizzazione, sia con gli aggiornamenti di sistema
<Skuff> dopo di che devo imparare un sistema per difendermi, lo so che la cosa migliore e' non immischiarsi
<Skuff> ma a volte non lo si fa apposta
<krabador> esatto.
<krabador> a volte, fatti piu' domande.
<Skuff> per come sono fatto io e' molto difficile...
<Skuff> e' meglio che imparo a difendermi, cercare di evitare e' inutile...
<krabador> o ti concentri, o assumi qualcuno che ti cura la gestione informatica personale.c
<Skuff> primo problema, ho la chiavetta inserita ma il computer la vede per un attimo e poii scompare
<Skuff> c'e' scritto che posso scegliere di buttare il laptop in mare e farmi una vita
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> inserisci la pendrive
<krabador> lsusb | pastebinit
<Skuff> mi ha dato questo
<Skuff> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23077453/
<Skuff> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23077453/
<Skuff> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23077453/
<Skuff> non me lo fa copiare qui
<Skuff> ah no non si vedeva
<krabador> dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<krabador> ci sono possibilità che la pendrive sia andata.
<Skuff> ma ti dico al verita'
<krabador> o problematiche nelle porte usb del pc.
<krabador> ma dilla prima
<Skuff> ho avuto l'impressione che possono controllare anche la porta, sai perche. in questi ultimi due giorni non mi si carica piu la batteria della sigaretta elettronica
<krabador> certo...
<Skuff> ieri pomeriggio te lo giuro a un certo punto la porta ha letteralmente "sputato" l'usb che c'era dentro
<Skuff> mi credi
<krabador> Skuff, l'hardware parte
<krabador> non è infinito
<krabador> al di la della paranoia cospirativa.
<Skuff> posso dire una cosa? mi si dava del paranoico e poi alla fine ho ragione io. Saro' anche paranoico, pero' ho esperienza diretta di quel che sta succedendo
<Skuff> e bo non so che farci ora, mi faro' fare un CD dal mio flatmate, e reinstallo dal cd
<krabador> ok, va da un amico, fa la pendrive seguendo la documentazione ufficiale ubuntu
<krabador> e fa reinstallazione/ripristino
<krabador> se hai problemi , torna qui e chiedi.
<Skuff> quando l'ho installato l'ho fatto dal CD e mi e' mi e' sembrato super semplice. quindi faro' cosi
<krabador> dvd è uguale
<krabador> ti sono stati dati tutti i link
<krabador> di tutta la documentazione a riguardo, fa una passeggiata ad abbey road da parte nostra
<Skuff> una domanda per curiosita, ma credo la risposta sia si, possono anche cambiare il contenuto dei file giusto? Ti spiego, avevo salvato il log con le istruzioni per pulirei firefox. Oviamente ho conservato il log per ripetere la procedura all'occorrenza. E prima di tutto ora il terminale mi da' una risposta del tipo "cannot move...directory not empty
<Skuff> ". E poi nel file ho questo comando che non fa assolutamente nulla rm -rf .mozill*
<krabador> Skuff, non si mandano compulsivamente comandi da terminale, potrai anche esserti segnato la procedura, ma si riferisce a cartelle e dati in posizione specifica, se ti metti compulsivamente a dare comandi di questo tipo continuamente , è ovvio che trovi messaggi di errore relativi alle posizioni dei comandi
<krabador> e dei dati / cartelle a cui si riferiscono
<Skuff> ma l'ho fatto a distanza di 2 giorni.. ho immaginato che mi erano stati dati dei comandi (senza chiedermi la posizione delle cartelle)
<Skuff> potevo semplicemente ripetere gli stessi comandi
<Skuff> io non sposto mai le cartelle
<krabador> non è detto
<krabador> fa quanto detto, se hai problemi chiedi, buon lavoro .
<Skuff> il fatto e' che a prescindere, ormai non credo il problema sia solo mozilla. ho anche fatto purge, reinstallato.. niente. quindi credo sia a monte. Ok grazie. Dovrebbe uscire la scheda per il feedback dopo l'assistenza :) buona giornata
<krabador> certo...
<Skuff> Io ho fatto quel che dovevo fare ma sono di nuovo infetto. Cmq non ho bisogno d'aiuto. Solo per dire
<glpiana> infetto?
<libellula>  /msg NickServ identify zerogarbonella13
<Skuff> si
<Skuff> ora solo il redirect di firefox
<Skuff> ma stanotte riuscivo a comunicare a gesti senza aver nessun programma di chat aperto. e potevo anche far leggere righe scritte senza inviare
<Skuff> mi possono raggiungere a prescindere da quello che faccio
<glpiana> sei perseguitato
<Skuff> e' normale quando fai le cose che faccio io e entri in contaqtto con le persone con cui mi immischio io
<glpiana> ok. però mi sa che sei sul canale sbagliato. o è un depistaggio?
<Skuff> @gipiana ora ti mando il risultato del terminale cosi magari me lo dici tu
<Skuff> no perche' sono venuto prima, mi hanno consigliato di reinstallare. idea ottima. l'ho gia' fatto 2 volte.
<Skuff> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23077619/
<Skuff> se vi va di dare un'occhiata
<Skuff> dove attacco un .png?
<Skuff> http://prnt.sc/
<Skuff> mai avuto questo alert dopo un update di adobe
<Skuff> e mi chiede anche la psw
<Franceschina> Skuff: che cosa intendi per "attacco" ?
<Skuff> In realta' erano in grado di azionare la webcam senza far accendere la luce e il mic. Molto comune. cose che con ubuntu non penseresti che succedono, ma vi dovete rassegnare. Ah ero anche in grado di far leggere righe senza inviarle
<Skuff> praticamente come un team viewer sempre attivo
<Skuff> mi hanno guardato la cronologia
<Skuff> ah e un tizio mi ha messo della musica su youtube
<Franceschina> si ok stammi bene
<Skuff> un'ultma cosa. E' molto facile rendersi conto di come il browser ha un comportamento e un look che non quadra
<Skuff> ti asclto
<Skuff> ?
<Skuff> @Franceschina, mi hai detto senti bene.. e poi e' sparito tuto
<Franceschina> Skuff: forse hai letto male
<Franceschina> ho scritto : stammi bene
<bobolo> Informazioni in merito a quello che ha scritto Skuff ... Burla o repo corretti , bug o altro ( quindi da prestare attenzione ? ) ?
<Carlin0> !chat | bobolo
<ubot-it> bobolo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mary89> Buongiorno, qualcuno ha riscontrato in lubuntu 16.04 un problema con i menù di libreoffice scaricato dai repository ufficiali?
<Mary89> http://www.image-share.com/ijpg-3305-142.html
<glpiana> Mary89, per repository ufficiali intendi quelli di ubuntu o quelli di libreoffice?
<Mary89> ubuntu
<glpiana> Mary89, usi qualche tema particolare?
<Mary89> no
<glpiana> Mary89, è sempre stato così, da quando hai installato la 16.04?
<Mary89> si. Non sono l'unico utente.
<Mary89> http://www.istitutomajorana.it/forum2/Thread-RISOLTO-Visualizzazione-scritte-menu-LibreOffice-5
<glpiana> Mary89, il post che hai linkato comincia con l'aggiunta di un repository esterno. è il tuo caso?
<Mary89> il problema che ho viene descritto in fondo nella seconda pagina
<glpiana> Mary89, in un terminale: dpkg -l | grep libreoffice
<glpiana> !paste | Mary89
<ubot-it> Mary89: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<and67> ciao, ql può aiutarmi? ho vecchio pc compaq presario v2000 con xp e sto cercando di istallare lubuntu32bit
<and67> .iso con unetbootin, ma il bios non mi vede la chiavetta
<and67> disk error...
<krabador> !usbwin | and67
<ubot-it> and67: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> formatta la pendrive , rifalla con questo
<krabador> riprova.
<and67> formattata fat32
<and67> ok ci provo
<and67> grazie
<and67> niente da fare mi da 'error when partitioning drive'
<and67> while
<genbu> è l'ultimo bios disponibile del pc?
<Carlin0> and67, quando ti da errore ?
<and67> questo messaggio me lo da quando tento di formattare la usb e seguire gli step del link ubuntu. per quanto riguarda la bios non saprei non credo di averla mai aggiornata
<Carlin0> and67, la chiavetta è nuova ?
<and67> intendo questo link  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<and67> no non lo è
<and67> provo a cambiare chiavetta?
<cristian_c> and67: sei su windows?
<cristian_c> and67: sì, prova
<Carlin0> potrebbe essere la chiavetta andata a escort
<and67> si un XP delirante
<and67> impallato
<and67> ovviamente
<and67> ok provo a cambiare usb pen
<and67> niente da fare con quel vecchio PC non si riesce. adesso preparo la chiavetta con altro PC sperando che la veda poi nel boot del vecchio...
<krabador> and67, entra anche nell'ottica che tra un po' quel pc va a votare
<krabador> lo scenario potrebbe essere variegato
<and67> si si per carità. è che volevo continuare a strare con un PC con ubuntu. mi sono trovato bene con xubuntu ma poi mi ha dato problemi con aggiornamenti PAE ecc
<Silvestro> Salve, posso chiedere aiuto su quale versione convenga installare sul mio pc?
<krabador> !qualeubuntu | Silvestro
<ubot-it> Silvestro: qualeubuntu is Per poter direzionare al meglio i consigli su quale delle versioni ufficiali di Ubuntu può fare al caso tuo, indica CPU, quantitativo di RAM e modello VGA (marca e modello).
<Silvestro> è un netbook Asus eee pc di circa 5 anni fa, Processore AMD C-50 1GHz e 1 gb di ram (749 utilizzabili)
<krabador> lubuntu
<Silvestro> La scheda video è un AMD Radeon HD 6250
<Silvestro> il mio dubbio era tra lubuntu e xubuntu
<krabador> con 1gb ram, lubuntu è la piu' indicata
<krabador> sei in dubbio sulle piu' leggere
<krabador> fa la pendrive di entrambe
<krabador> provale
<krabador> e scegli quella con cui ti trovi meglii
<krabador> *meglio
<Silvestro> capito, grazie dell'aiuto
<fracchio> scusate qualcuno puo aiutarmi ho appena montato ubuntu ma non mi tornano alcune cose
<cristian_c> !aiuto | fracchio
<ubot-it> fracchio: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fracchio> non riesco ad installare google drive
<cristian_c> !info google-drive
<ubot-it> Package google-drive does not exist in xenial
<Kanda-yuu> rieccomi^^ Ho pescato le due procedure che ho seguito, così per completezza di dati prima di tentare il ripristino. La prima qui: http://www.lffl.org/2014/07/ubuntu-fix-problema-audio-alsa.html e la seconda qui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<fracchio> ok
<fracchio> poi sul mio desktop non appare tutta la linea di icone compresa la dash
<Kanda-yuu> Per il ripristino, ho realizzato che posso usare la SD della macchina fotografica (16 giga), visto che ho il lettore di SD incorporato
<cristian_c> !dettagli | fracchio
<ubot-it> fracchio: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<fracchio> dove posso vedere tutti questi dettagl?
<cristian_c> Kanda-yuu: non sempre i lettori di sd vengono visti dal bios, dipende da caso a caso
<Kanda-yuu> è uno slot del netbook è interno
<cristian_c> Kanda-yuu: prova e verifica che il bios lo rilevi
<fracchio> !infogogledrive
<cristian_c> fracchio: molto probabilmente non si trova nei repository di ubuntu
<cristian_c> fracchio: non puoi guardare nel manuale del pc?
<Kanda-yuu> ok, come faccio a verificarlo?
<cristian_c> Kanda-yuu: inserisci la sd, entri nel bios e guardi tra i dispositivi riconosciuti
<cristian_c> di boot
<Kanda-yuu> ^^ era quello il rproblema, non ho idea di come si entri nel bios di linux (utente windows...)
<krabador> Kanda-yuu, una pendrive sarebbe meglio, ma vai pure con la sd
<krabador> Kanda-yuu, leggi il manuale del netbook
<Kanda-yuu> u_u è a casa, in Italia...
<f843d0> Kanda-yuu: il BIOS è indipendente dal sistema operativo
<krabador> Kanda-yuu, hai internet, no=
<f843d0> Kanda-yuu: la fase in cui puoi accedere al Basic Input Output System viene prima del tentativo di boot di qualsiasi OS
<Kanda-yuu> Sì, quindi? C'è un tasto specifico da premere al riavvio come per il windows?
<krabador> Kanda-yuu, si
<krabador> e lo trovi NEL MANUALE DEL NOTEBOOK
<krabador> che, puoi trovare nel sito del produttore.
<Kanda-yuu> ok, passiamo oltre. Dove trovo la iso da usare come boot
<krabador> Kanda-yuu, hai rimosso completamente tutto cio' che ti è stato detto ieri?
<krabador> Kanda-yuu, hai presente il topic di questo canale ?
<krabador> !log | Kanda-yuu
<ubot-it> Kanda-yuu: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Kanda-yuu> ho salvato il linkcon le istruzioni di ripristino, ma non dice come procurarsi una versione di linux per farlo
<krabador> Kanda-yuu, accomodati a leggere il topic, ed il log
<Kanda-yuu> penso che non abbiate capito il mio livello di conoscenza di queste cose. Neanche riesco a distinguere quale potrebbe essere il log. OK, non importa, mi farò aiutare quando torno a casa.
<krabador> eh la percezione...
<laps> Hi guys! Someone can help me to resolve a problem with SystemRescueCD?
<cristian_c> !chat | laps
<ubot-it> laps: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<f843d0> !english | laps
<ubot-it> laps: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<krabador> laps, allora non è solo che cosa è il topic, che non capisci..
<laps> Ahahh ho sbagliato a scrivere!! Pensavo di avere aperta la chat in inglese! Pardon
<laps> grazie krabador
<fracchio> perche non vedo le icone su desktop
<fracchio> nuovo di ubuntu
<krabador> fracchio, di base non ci sono
<cristian_c> fracchio: come scritto prima
<fracchio> ok come le installo
<cristian_c> !dettagli | fracchio
<ubot-it> fracchio: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<fracchio> sono nuovo di ubintu su windows andavo su sistema per vedere tutti questi dettagli qui dove posso vederli?
<cristian_c> fracchio: non sei in dual boot?
<cristian_c> fracchio: stai scrivendo da ubuntu?
<fracchio> si
<cristian_c> fracchio: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> fracchio: in un terminale
<cristian_c> fracchio: per aprire velocemente un terminale, premi: ctrl+alt+t
<fracchio> Impossibile trovare il pacchetto pastebinit
<cristian_c> fracchio: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> fracchio: incolla la risposta su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | fracchio
<ubot-it> fracchio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<laps> apt-get update che fa aggiorna il sistema?
<fracchio> Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi.
<krabador> laps, no, i repositories
<krabador> !pastebin | fracchio
<ubot-it> fracchio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> va in questo sito, incollaci il risultato di sudo apt-get update
<fracchio> ok
<krabador> incolla qui il link
<fracchio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23079093/
<krabador> fracchio, stai usando un sistema fuori supporto da anni
<krabador> e con ppa dentro tra l'altro
<fracchio> cosa devo fare
<krabador> fracchio, qui dentro si supportano soltanto 12.04 , 14.04 e 16.04
<krabador> installa una versione supportata.
<fracchio> io  su trasmission ho scaricato 16.04.01 ma come faccio per installarlo
<cristian_c> fracchio: e 12.04 finisce il supporto all'inizio dell'anno prossimo
<cristian_c> quindi non ha molto senso scaricarla ora
<cristian_c> fracchio: o tramite dvd o tramite usb
<fracchio> ok quindi dove posso acquistare quella nuova
<krabador> !installazione | fracchio
<ubot-it> fracchio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> fracchio, ti posso chiedere da dove hai scaricato la iso ?
<cristian_c> fracchio: masterizza un dvd oppure fai una usb con rufus
<fracchio> me lo hanno installato non so ma vedo che non e completo
<cristian_c> fracchio: quanti anni fa te lo hanno installato?
<fracchio> ieri un  amico
<cristian_c> fracchio: quella release di ubuntu è stata lanciata 6 anni fa
<cristian_c> e ha terminato il supporto qualche anno dopo
<krabador> fracchio, puoi rispondere alla mia domanda per favore ?
<fracchio> scusa ma ti ho risposto mi pare
<krabador> fracchio, ti pare male.
<fracchio> sopra ho scritto me lo hanno installato non so forse mi sono spiegato male ma la risposta era non so
<krabador> fracchio, allora
<krabador> <fracchio> io  su trasmission ho scaricato 16.04.01 ma come faccio per installarlo
<krabador> <krabador> fracchio, ti posso chiedere da dove hai scaricato la iso ? ---> di 16.04.1
<krabador> è chiara adesso la domanda ?
<fracchio> a ok vero l ho installato dalla pagina ufficiale di ubuntu
<krabador> bene
<and67> ciao, sto cercando di istallare lubuntu su vecchio pc, fatto tutto, verificato md5, ma al boot mi da problemi di 'PAE disabled', sono neofita...ql suggerimento? grazie in advance
<Carlin0> !forcepae
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/FakePAE
<and67> mi era partito seguendo le istruzioni della versione 14.04 ma poi si è impallato su * restoring resolver state
<krabador> seleziona anche nomodeset
<krabador> sempre come ti spiegano le istruzioni che hai seguito
<and67> dunque io al boot  ho fatto F6  e digitato forcepae - - forcepae, è partito e poi mi si è inchiodato come descritto sopra. devo rifare il boot?
<krabador> and67, non lo so, vuoi prenderlo a martellate ?
<krabador> <krabador> seleziona anche nomodeset ---> oltre il forcepae
<and67> perdonami krabador, come dicevo sono neofita e sto provando a capirci qualcosa. quando dici seleziona intendi digito?
<krabador> and67, puoi digitarlo, ma anche selezionarlo dal menu f6
<krabador> è una delle voci
<and67> ok grazie
<krabador> and67, se lo digiti è meglio
<and67> ok
 * laps slaps and67 around a bit with a large trout
<Carlin0> il pesce no dai ...
<alessandro76> salve, è possibile installare un software su ubuntu 16.04 che non sia presente nel software center?
<krabador> alessandro76, si, leggi la documentazione del software in questione, per sapere come fare.
<alessandro76> ma è sempre riportato? io volevo installare pdf xchange e nanocad
<krabador> alessandro76, se sono seri, indicano come installare.
<krabador> alessandro76, consulta i siti relativi .
<alessandro76> ma sono seri chi? io scarico il software e ci clicco per l'installazione generalmente
<krabador> certo, una certezza universale.
<charasia> buonasera..ho un problema..sul pc mi è stato installato ubuntu 16.04, ho seguito il procedimento con i vari comandi per installare i codec ecc ma flash player non c'è o non funziona e non so come fare
<libellula_> sudo apt-get  install flashpluginonfree
<libellula_> già provato?
<krabador> libellula_, il comando è sbagliato
<charasia> ne ho provati vari e mi dice sempre nessun pacchetto trovato
<libellula_> impossibile
<genzo> ma su ubuntu non c'è flash player!
<krabador> charasia, sudo apt-get install chromium-browser pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<krabador> libellula_, possibilissimo
<libellula_> flashplugin-nonfree così è giusto?
<charasia> l'ho fatto, ora come verifico se va? apro una pagina?
<krabador> libellula_, il tuo qual'era?
<krabador> charasia, apri chromium
<krabador> genzo, non devi parlare per forza.
<libellula_> flashplugin-nonfree
<krabador> libellula_, mettiti gli occhiali ;)
<libellula_> flashplugin-nonfree is already in the newst version
<krabador> !chat | libellula_
<ubot-it> libellula_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<charasia> ok ora funziona! grazie mille
<krabador> molto bene.
<charasia> grazie e buona serata
<DanieleDc> Buonasera a tutti...
<krabador> !ciao | DanieleDc
<ubot-it> DanieleDc: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<DanieleDc> Ho un piccolo problema tecnico....posso chiedere a voi?
<and67> alla fine ho istallato lubuntu 11.10, funziona,  fit for the pourpose. grazie
<krabador> and67, lubuntu 11.10 non è piu' supportato
<krabador> !chiedi | DanieleDc
<ubot-it> DanieleDc: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<and67> ok ma gira in qualche modo, fin tanto che non riuscirò a capire come sistemare la pae...
<krabador> and67, cerca di evitare di venire qui, se hai intenzione di fare di testa tua
<and67> mah ho chiesto dei consigli e ho fatto quello chesono riuscito a capire. scusate il disturbo ma credo che sia normale imparare
<krabador> è normale cerca di mettersi nella condizione piu' efficiente possibile
<DanieleDc> Sto cercando di installare Ubuntu 16.04 su virtualbox 5.0.26 su un mac con OSX 10.10.5 ma dopo pochi secondi che parte l'installazione la schermata va in crashe non riesco più a continuare.
<krabador> DanieleDc, consulta la documentazione virtualbox
<krabador> and67, il sistema è tuo, tuoi i rischi di usare un sistema di 5 anni fa, abbandonato per sicurezza e bugs
<and67> scusami krabador, ho seguito le tue indicazioni ma non ne sono uscito, mi rimetterò a capire ma non è semplice. tutto qui. se è un canale di supporto tecnico credo sia normale avere problemi che non si riescono a risolvere
<krabador> esatto, è un canale di supporto tecnico in cui c'è il dovere di mettere di fronte l'utente alla soluzione piu' efficiente
<krabador> se l'utente non chiede, è difficile.
<and67> infatti ho seguito le indicazioni stallando la 12.04 ma si è impallato. poi per me è un linguaggio nuovo è un po' di fatica la faccio
<DanieleDc> Grazie, ci provo
<krabador> and67, ripeto, nessun problema, tua la responsabilità di usare un sistema non supportato, che potevi installare anche senza chiedere qui
<and67> vabbè. ok. ho cmq avuto dei consigli che mi sono serviti. ma mi rimane il problema della PAE che affronterò con più freschezza e a quel punto posso andare sulla versione updatata
<Carlin0> ma il forcepae te lo avevo già indicato oggi pomeriggio
<krabador> Carlin0, fa come gli pare
<krabador> non chiede
<krabador> 12.04 o 14.04 non si sa
<and67> ci ho provato ma niente, ho seguito le indicazioni del sito che rimandano sempre a istallazioni 'più light'
<and67> chiaramente per quello che posso capirci
<krabador> and67, torna tranquillamente nell'intenzione di seguire le indicazioni impartiteti, e di risolvere efficientemente il problema palesato
<and67> chiaro. è che  -ripeto - per un neofita non è semplicissimo
<thebeast00> ciao, sono nuovo, al momento utilizzo un fedora 9.0 come sistema operativo e vorrei passare a ubuntu per motivi di praticità. non possiedo un cd per l'installazione quindi hho pensato a scaricare la versione più aggiornata direttamente dal sito ufficiale di ubuntu. il problema nasce qua: mi chiede se voglio scaricare la versione desktop o web...non
<thebeast00>  so quale scaricare. indipendentemente da questo ho scaricato la versione desktop. una volta installato mi apre una cartella con dentro una elevata quantità di sottocartelle e qui non so più che fare
<and67> per rispondere a Carlin0 da qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/FakePAE dalla 14.04 per chi ha pentium M come me, porta alla 12.04...seguendo le istruzioni si è impallato
<krabador> thebeast00, fedora 9 bello recente..
<thebeast00> vorreo soppiantere fedora con ubuntu
<krabador> thebeast00, scarichi la iso, fai dvd o pendrive
<krabador> !installazione | thebeast00
<ubot-it> thebeast00: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> !iso | thebeast00
<ubot-it> thebeast00: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> thebeast00, puoi fare la pendrive con sudo dd if=/percorso/del/file.iso of=/dev/sdx , dove x è la lettera di unità della pendrive
<krabador> !usbwin | thebeast00
<ubot-it> thebeast00: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> o cosi'
<krabador> vai tranquillo con la versione desktop
<thebeast00> si ma mi viene una cartella con della roba dentro.... cos'è?
<thebeast00> piu specificatamente sottocartelle
<krabador> thebeast00, praticamente hai installato fedora 9 nel maggio 2008, e non l'hai mai toccato
<krabador> thebeast00, non aprire il file scaricato , va usato per fare il supporto di installazione , come indicato
<krabador> concentrati , leggi, sii  il tuo miracolo
<krabador> se ci sono problemi chiedi
#ubuntu-it 2016-08-23
<frakio> ho appena installato abuntu 16 ma va lentissimo .......potete darmi dei consigli per risolvere??
<frakio> sullo stesso computer avevo installato abuntu 14 andava velocissimo ..quindi non riesco a capire come mai sia possibile che questa versione 16 vada lenta!!
<fracchio> qualcuno e sveglio
<krabador> fracchio, dipende
<krabador> !dettagli | fracchio
<ubot-it> fracchio: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<biagio> Buongiorno, ho appena installato ubuntu 16.04 in dual mode con windows 10 volendo sostituire completamente il sistema operativo con ubuntu perderei tutti i file personali salvati in ambiente windows?
<glpiana> biagio, sì. se non hai problemi di spazio su disco, ti consiglio di mantenere windows sul tuo pc. potrebbe accadere di avere bisogno programmi che su ubuntu non girano
<biagio> dei programmi mi interessa poco io intendo foto documenti e simili
<glpiana> biagio, non hai capito cosa intendevo. ti ho comunque risposto (se per sostituire intendi sovrascrivere)
<biagio> ok grazie mille li terrò tutti e due
<lighthouse24> salve a tutti
<lighthouse24> ho un piccolo problema con ubuntu: nautilus non mi scrive sulle schede di memoria se non sono sudo e il gnome-font-viewer non si apre se non lo avvio da terminale con sudo
<lighthouse24> come posso risolvere?
<glpiana> lighthouse24, per scrivere sulla sd, una volta montata, dai sudo chmod utente:utente percorso_di_mount    e dovresti risolvere
<Carlin0> chmod ?
<glpiana> ops
<glpiana> :)
<glpiana> chown
<glpiana> grazie Carlin0
<Carlin0> :)
<lighthouse24> provo subito
<glpiana> lighthouse24, correggi il mio comando con chown al posto di chmod
<N3mo> Buongiorno, a che punto è linux con skylake? grazie :D
<glpiana> !chat | N3mo
<ubot-it> N3mo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lighthouse24> sbaglio qualcosa nel comando
<glpiana> lighthouse24, vediamo
<glpiana> |paste | lighthouse24
<lighthouse24> la SD è su sdc, la partizione è su sdc1
<glpiana> !paste | lighthouse24
<ubot-it> lighthouse24: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> lighthouse24, no spe, non devi usare il percorso del device, devi usare il punto di mount
<lighthouse24> quindi sdc1
<glpiana> lighthouse24, no, /media/utente/qualcosa
<lighthouse24> ah
<fracchio> buongiorno perdonate il disturbo ho installato ubuntu16 ma tutto inchiodato
<lighthouse24> fatto
<fracchio> il 14 andavavelocissimo
<lighthouse24> ha funzionato :P
<lighthouse24> grazie mille
<glpiana> fracchio, installazione pulita o aggiornamento?
<fracchio> installazzione
<glpiana> fracchio, e la live invece funzionava correttamente?
<lighthouse24> mi sa che il discorso di gnome-font-viewer che non funziona potrebbe essere legato ai permessi come questo
<glpiana> lighthouse24, avvialo da terminale e vediamo che dice
<fracchio> la live anche era inchiodata
<glpiana> !paste | lighthouse24
<ubot-it> lighthouse24: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> fracchio, se già la live era inchiodata, perchè hai installato? se la 14.04 andava bene, reinstalla quella
<Franceschina> bisognerebbe sapere come hai creato la live...
<fracchio> ma ieri qui mi avete detto che quella versione era vecchissima
<Franceschina> fracchio: che caratteristiche ha il tuo pc?
<fracchio> stamane poi nemmeno firefox funziona
<fracchio> un 2500 1 g ram 40 gb hard disk
<Franceschina> fracchio: installa lubuntu che forse potrebbe girare
<lighthouse24> @gipiana nessun errore, parte senza problemi, solo doppiocliccando sui font e cercando di aprire il programma da icona non parte
<fracchio> fatto gia e proprio per quello non funziona nemmeno firefox
<lighthouse24> @gipiana non capisco come possa essere possibile
<fracchio> secondo me forse sono i settaggi
<glpiana> lighthouse24, i font su cui clicchi dove sono?
<lighthouse24> desktop
<glpiana> lighthouse24, non so dirti
<ajeje> buongiorno, vorrei sapere come faccio  utilizzare un programma .exe su linux se con wine non si apre, grazie
<glpiana> ajeje, se con wine non va non hai modo di usarlo. usalo sotto windows
<lighthouse24> @gipiana tranquill*, cercherò di fare in qualche modo, intanto mi hai risolto il problema delle SD :D
<fracchio> nessuno puo aiutarmi
<glpiana> fracchio, ti è stato consigliato di rimettere la 14.04 o di mettere lubuntu
<N3mo> glpiana:  Intendevo a che punto sta Ubuntu con Skylake? forse così va meglio
<N3mo> Ho questo portatile con architettura Skylake e Kubuntu da qualche problemino.. voelvo sapere dove erano arrivati
<fracchio> lubuntu fatto e non mi funziona peggio 14 ieri mi aveteconsigliato di disinstallarlo
<glpiana> N3mo, non sei su un canale di sviluppatori, per cui sei off topic. se hai qualche problema si può provare a risolverlo, altrimenti se son chicchiare vai su #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> fracchio, non so chi possa averti consigliato di "disinstallare" la 14.04
<N3mo> glpiana:  Mi avete detto che non si posson risolvere, bisogna aspettare.
<N3mo> Grazie comunque
<ajeje> @glpiana che vuol dire usalo sotto windows?
<fracchio> qualcuno ieri perche ho fatto un copia incolla sulla pagina che non intasa la chat e ha detto che non andavabene
<ajeje> scusi l ignoranza..
<glpiana> ajeje, se è un .exe è un programma per windows. quindi usalo con windows
<ajeje> si ma io non ho windows, solo ubuntu..
<glpiana> ajeje, cerca un programma alternativo che giri sotto linux
<fracchio> provo a rimontare l hard disk coni il 14 resto in linea
<ajeje> eh il problema è che è un programma unico...
<ajeje> grazie lo stesso buona giornata
<frakkio> ho rimesso ubuntu 14 ma non ho le icone laterali
<frakkio> questo cammina velocissimo per la navigazione
<frakkio> qualcuno puo aiutarmi a completarlo
<Carlin0> frakkio, ma che pc è ? che cpu ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<frakkio> senti mi dici dove posso vederle queste caratteristiche? io non le conosco
<frakkio> non conosco il sistema su windows magari so dove vederle ibuntu sono digiuno
<frakkio> nulla
<ubuntu__> ciao a  tutti
<frakkio> help
<frakkio> c e nessuno
<ubuntu__> esponi il tuo problema
<frakkio> ho reinstallato ubuntu 14 non ho le icone laterali
<ubuntu__> controlla se unity è installato
<frakkio> dove ripeto sono nuovo di ubuntu
<ubuntu__> ma come hai installato ubuntu 14 e che versione è 14.04--o 14.10
<frakkio> se mi dai quella pagina ti incollo cio che da terminale sono le mie informazioni sto andando a tastoni
<enzotib> !pastebin | frakkio
<ubot-it> frakkio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubuntu__> scusa adesso devo andare in ospedale..incolla oupout del terminale su http://pastebin.ubuntu.com lo vedono e rispondno ciao
<frakkio> Paste from frakkio at Tue, 23 Aug 2016 09:48:39 +0000
<frakkio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23080874/
<frakkio> ?
<frakkio> 10.04 ma il terminal mi da questa versione ma io ero sicuro di aver montato il 14
<frakkio> Description: Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<frakkio> Release: 10.04
<frakkio> Codename: lucid
<frakkio> computer@
<frakkio> perdonatemi stamane sto nel panico
<frakkio> riuscite ad aiutarmi
<cla-cla> salve a tutti chi mi aiuta?
<frakkio> anche a me
<cla-cla> ho inviato il comando sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --status e mi dice E: Nessun pacchetto trovato
<cla-cla> E: Nessun pacchetto trovato
<cla-cla> E: Nessun pacchetto trovato
<cla-cla> E: Nessun pacchetto trovato
<cla-cla> E: Nessun pacchetto trovato
<cla-cla> caduta..dicevo..ho inviato il comando per verificare la versione di flash e mi dice nessun pacchetto trovato, e sotto versione flash player installato (campo vuoto) e versione flash disponibile 22.0 ecc
<cla-cla> poi vado a cercare di aggiornare e mi dice scaricamento delle informazioni del repository non riuscito
<cla-cla> c'è nessuno?
<cla-cla> bo vabbè
<frakkio> stamane nessuno
<dany80> salve, per installare ubuntu su portatile 64 bit i5, è necessario scaricare la versione di ubuntu a 64 bit? non c'è modo di farla partire la 32 bit
<dany80> nessuno?
<Franceschina> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<dany80> ok
<frakkio> ma come mai ho scaricato il 14 e mi ritrovo il 10
<glpiana> frakkio, parli seriamente?
<libellula> ehilà
<libellula> come si fa a cambiare nome al mio pc?
<glpiana> dany80, su un sistema 64bit puoi mettere sia la 32 che la 64
<libellula> sarebbe meglio la 64, no?
<glpiana> libellula, http://askubuntu.com/questions/9540/how-do-i-change-the-computer-name
<libellula> se il sistema operativo è a 64 sarebbe meglio installare la 64
<libellula> ?
<dany80> provo con 64 bit
<dany80> mi sorge il dubbio se su macchine con uefi funzioni solo ubuntu a 64 bit
<genbu> se dovessi usare una distro a 32 bit non ti viene riconosciuta più di 4 gb di ram
<dany80> posso farvi vedere la schermata che mi da?
<glpiana> genbu, non proprio. ormai si portano dietro kernel in grado di vederla e gestirla
<glpiana> !image | dany80
<ubot-it> dany80: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<libellula>  glpiana ho scritto sulla shell il comando che mi indica nel tuo link è il msg del terminale è " failed to connect  to MIr: failed to connect to server socket"
<libellula> non me lo fa cambiare
<glpiana> libellula, a che comando fai riferimento?
<libellula> gksu gedit /path/to/file
<glpiana> libellula, path to file significa percorso del file
<glpiana> libellula, la guida si riferisce ai file indicati precedentemente
<libellula> non so  dove si trovano
<libellula> c'è un modo per trovarli?
<glpiana> libellula, due righe sopra e 4 righe sopra
<Franceschina> libellula: forse hai letto male
<dany80> http://prnt.sc/c9b14x ello la schermata
<dany80> ecco la schermata dopo ogni avvio di ubuntu da chiavetta usb.
<dany80> premetto che ho provato su un altro pc e si avvia perfettamente
<glpiana> dany80, incompatibilità col tuo hardware probabilmente. rpova la 32 bit a questo punto
<dany80> è la 32 bit. provo con la 64?
<glpiana> prova con la 64
<dany80> ok. in caso contrario divrò rinunciare a qualunque distro linux su questo notebok?
<glpiana> dany80, non necessariamente. magari versioni precedenti (14.04) vanno. oppure altre distribuzioni
<dany80> ok facci odelle prove grazie
<libellula> ok dopo aver digitato questo comando "gksudo gedit /etc/host"posso modificare'hostname e host?
<libellula> questi due file insomma?
<glpiana> libellula, ascolta, se tocchi i file di sistema devi farlo con molta attenzione, perchè se sbagli poi non c'è più nulla da fare o quasi
<glpiana> libellula, la guida dice che devi editare 7etc/hostname e /etc/hosts.
<Carlin0> potresti avere grossi problemi dopo quella manovra libellula non sempre tale operazione va a buon fine
<glpiana> libellula, in entrambi i file devi cercare il nome attuale del pc e sostituirlo con il nome che vuioi dargli
<glpiana> che poi perchè vuoi cambiare il nome dell'host?
<libellula> perchè quando mi connetto qui oltre all' indirizzo ip compare il nome dell'host
<libellula> quindi ero curiosa di sapere se lo posso cambiare
<libellula>  perchè porta il nome del proprietario di questo dispositivo
<Carlin0> libellula, cosa usi per connetterti qui ?
<libellula> Xchat gnome
<Carlin0> Hexchat ?
<libellula> Xchat gnome
<Carlin0> bene basta che lo cambi li
<Carlin0> e non apparirà + quando ti connetti
<Carlin0> dovrebbe essere nome utente o ident o user , qualcosa di simile
<libellula> per esempio quando clicco su Carlin0 mi compare gksudo gedit /etc/host
<libellula> scusa volevo dire:
<libellula> carlin0@unaffiliated/carlin0
<Carlin0> quello è l'host libellula ma l'host di rete non quello del pc
<Carlin0> !chat | libellula
<ubot-it> libellula: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<libellula>  ha senso in effetti
<libellula> grazie
<alessandro76> salve, come faccio ad installare su ubuntu 16.04 un software non presente su ubuntu software? il programma in questione è pdf viewer
<cristian_c> alessandro76: prima di tutto, si leggono le istruzioni contenute nel s0ftware
<cristian_c> alessandro76: in secondo luogo, sei offtopic
<cristian_c> !chat | alessandro76
<ubot-it> alessandro76: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alessandro76> ok grazie
<krabador> alessandro76, secondo te windows e linux sono uguali?
<alessandro76> no
<krabador> e quindi scarichi indifferentemente sofrware per win da scaricare in linux ?
<alessandro76> ok, a parte il software center di ubuntu come o dove posso scaricare software per ubuntu?
<Carlin0> alessandro76, che software ti serve ?
<alessandro76> pdf viewer
<Carlin0> alessandro76, evince non va bene ?
<krabador> alessandro76, scusami, ma evince, il visualizzatore di pdf di base, non va?
<krabador> Carlin0, toccati il naso
 * Carlin0 si tocca
<alessandro76> no perche pdfviewer mi permette di modificare, scrivere, cancellare i pdf
<krabador> allora cerca un editor di pdf
<Carlin0> !info pdf-viewer
<ubot-it> Package pdf-viewer does not exist in xenial
<cristian_c> che poi significa 'visualizzatore'
<alessandro76> ok
<Carlin0> !info pdfmod
<ubot-it> pdfmod (source: pdfmod): simple tool for modifying PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-8 (xenial), package size 452 kB, installed size 1823 kB
<Carlin0> ecco servito alessandro76
<cristian_c> Carlin0: ah, non lo conoscevo
<cristian_c> 'a riCa di comando'?
<alessandro76> si pdf mod lo conosco ed è diverso, grazie comunque
<Carlin0> manco io cristian_c
<Carlin0> aptitude search pdf  docet
<krabador> alessandro76, su ubuntu, usa software ubuntu. se non ne trovi puoi provare ad usare wine, ma non è una garanzia che faccia girare software windows
<krabador> !wine | alessandro76
<ubot-it> alessandro76: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<krabador> alessandro76, https://appdb.winehq.org/ qui puoi consultare cosa va e come, in base alle segnalazione della community
<alessandro76> grazie
<krabador> alessandro76, poi scusami ma "<alessandro76> si pdf mod lo conosco ed è diverso" ---> fa quello che ti serve , o ti minaccia i familiari ?
<alessandro76> non fa quello che mi serve o almeno io non ci sono riuscito
<Carlin0> e ma lui voleva quello , che è strano nei repo debian ci sia e in quelli ubuntu no
<krabador> alessandro76, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/PassareAUbuntu/DaWindows
<krabador> alessandro76, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmi
<alessandro76> interessante ed utile
<krabador> come tutto il wiki, se si inizia ad usare il sistema .
<lillo> su system-analyze ho notato due servizi piuttosto lenti : apparmor service 10 secondi e networkmanager-wait-online-service 8 secondi
<lillo> il mio sistema è ubuntu mate 16.04
<squizzolo> ho alcuni problemi nell'installazione di wine..seguo la wiki ma arrivo ad un punto e non so cosa fare
<cristian_c> squizzolo: spiega in dettaglio
<cristian_c> !wine
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<cristian_c> Installare il meta-pacchetto wine.
<cristian_c> Installando questo meta-pacchetto, verranno automaticamente installati anche i pacchetti wine-gecko, wine-mono e winetricks.
<squizzolo> arrivo al punto che dice che ci sono delle dipendenze non soddisfatte, ma nella wiki non dice come soddisfare quelle dipendenze
<cristian_c> squizzolo: e come l'hai installato?
<squizzolo> https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> squizzolo: perché forse non dovevi fare così
<krabador> squizzolo, wine è nei repo da secoli
<cristian_c> ma installare dai repository come indicato nella pagina che ho linkato e il cui passaggio fondamentale ho evidenziato
<krabador> squizzolo, ed in mesi che ci litighi, non l'hai ancora installato ??
<squizzolo> su questo pc no
<cristian_c> squizzolo: non è che per og i pc c'è un metodo diverso, eh
<krabador> squizzolo, ed in mesi che ci litighi,sudo apt-get install wine non ti sembrava una buona idea?
<squizzolo> lo so ..sono criticabile
<squizzolo> wine1.8 : Dipende: wine1.8-i386 (= 1:1.8.0-0ubuntu1)
<squizzolo> E: Impossibile correggere i problemi, ci sono pacchetti danneggiati bloccati.
<squizzolo> mi esce questo..
<krabador> squizzolo, e, sempre in mesi che vieni
<krabador> hai inquadrato come si chiede assistenza ?
<squizzolo> almeno una cosa...
<squizzolo> come posso risolvere allora? ho seguito la wiki che avete linkato
<krabador> squizzolo, era una domanda
<krabador> a cui non hai risposto.
<squizzolo> ho un problema con l'installazione di una cosa..vengo a chiedere qui
<krabador> ok, la risposta prima sembrava no, adesso la confermi
<krabador> squizzolo, per chiedere assistenza qui, devi mandare pastebin completi di comandi
<krabador> non incollare quello che pare a te
<krabador> !dettagli | squizzolo
<ubot-it> squizzolo: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Guest96248> Buonasera, ho una domanda (anche solo per curiosità) se volessi rimuovere ubuntu installato in dualboot con windows 10...come si potrebbe fare??? formattare la sua partizione e basta?? grub poi rimane ?
<krabador> Guest96248, perchè ti servono 3 punti interrogativi?
<Guest96248> per rendere l'idea
<krabador> e perchè non sarebbe stata resa con uno solo ?
<Guest96248> è un miovizio
<Guest96248> vizio*
<squizzolo> kabrador.. puoi dirmi come fare che non ricordo i comandi?
<Guest96248> potrei avere risposta?
<Guest96248> da qualche anima pia?
<krabador> Guest96248, non è un call center
<krabador> si chiede e si aspetta.
<Guest96248> ok aspetto
<krabador> squizzolo, apri il terminale
<krabador> Guest96248, nel frattempo, anche se sei in dirittura di disinstallazione del sistema, puoi leggerti le regole del canale
<squizzolo> poi?
<krabador> Guest96248, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Guest96248> ok lo farò
<Guest96248> ma non voglio disinstallarlo, mi venivano dubbi sulla presenza di grub
<Guest96248> cioè formattando la partizione ubuntu e di swap
<Guest96248> il sistema si avvierà sempre con grub giusto? o risiede nella partizione ubuntu?
<krabador> grub finisce in mbr se bios normale, o nella partizione efi, se pc uefi
<krabador> squizzolo, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> squizzolo, sudo apt-get update | pastebint
<krabador> squizzolo, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<krabador> lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<squizzolo> un attimo sto aggiornando e il processo è occupato
<Guest96248> il mio notebook è un uefi
<Guest96248> quindi non si potrebbe rimuovere semplicemente formattando...
<squizzolo> mi dice pastebinit comando non trovato
<cristian_c> Guest96248: sistema e gtub sono installati in posizioni diverse
<Guest96248> sisi sto vedendo su altri siti e sto capendo bene come è installato..
<squizzolo> niente..lascio perdere scusate il disturbo
<krabador> squizzolo, sveglia
<krabador> <krabador> squizzolo, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Guest96248> bisogna usare il dvd di win10
<Guest96248> e dare il comando bootrec.exe /fixmbr
<krabador> Guest96248, non ci riguarda
<krabador> anche perchè non è l'unica soluzione.
<squizzolo> l'ho fatto prima
<krabador> squizzolo, e che risultato da ?
<squizzolo> mi dice i pacchetti installati
<krabador> !pastebin | squizzolo
<ubot-it> squizzolo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> di sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> se questo comando va a buon fine, dopo non puo' dirti "pastebinit comando non trovato"
<squizzolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23082109/
<squizzolo> non è andato a buon fine
<krabador> squizzolo, "pastebinit è già alla versione più recente."
<krabador> quindi nonn puo' darti comando non trovato
<Guest96248> krabador se mi dai qualche link tolgo il disturbo
<squizzolo> ti chiedo scusa ma sto dormendo..non saprei dirti neanche come mi chiamo
<Guest96248> così vedo l'altra soluzione qual'è
<cristian_c> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 184 non aggiornati.
<squizzolo> e comunque mi dice quello...aspetta
<krabador> Guest96248, come lavorare uefi da win, riguarda win, stai chiedendo nel posto sbagliato
<krabador> Guest96248, il web è grande e pieno di documentazione ufficiale winc
<Guest96248> ok grazie buona serata troppo gentili
<squizzolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23082116/
<krabador> squizzolo, allora per favore torna quando sei sveglio
<squizzolo> sto facendo la preparazione di calcio sono stanco mentalmente e fisicamente...
<krabador> perchè stai continuando a sbaglare, inquinando il log
<krabador> *sbagliare
<squizzolo> va bene..scusate..ciao
<cristian_c> squizzolo: appunto, serve concentrazione, anche in ambito informatico, non solo sportivo
<squizzolo> wine1.8 : Dipende: wine1.8-i386 (= 1:1.8.0-0ubuntu1)
<squizzolo> comunque su tutte le cose che faccio mi esce questo
<krabador> libellula, e gino?
<Carlin0> o gino è libellula
<Carlin0> ?
<libellula> gino pino?
<krabador> libellula, rispondi.
<libellula> MATHEMATICA SI PUÒ INSTALLARE su ubuntu? ho controllato sul sito ma non c'è scritto niente
<krabador> rispondi con una domanda?
<squizzolo> potete aiutarmi con l'installazione di wine?
<cristian_c> squizzolo: a che punto sei?
<squizzolo> morto...come prima...quando arrivo all'installazione mi dice che ci sono delle dipendenze non soddisfatte
<krabador> squizzolo, ti si dice con le buone, ma non ci senti
<krabador> vuoi fornire pastebin dei comandi che dai
<krabador> e che guida hai seguito fino ad adesso
<squizzolo> non riesco a installare neanche pastebin
<krabador> o la preparazione calcistica ti sta bloccando il cervello?
<krabador> squizzolo, pastebin non si installa
<krabador> pastebinit al massimo.
<squizzolo> si scusa
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<squizzolo> mi dice sempre che ci sono dipendenze non soddisfatte...con qualsiasi cosa provo a installare
<krabador> tra l'altro questo canale è di supporto tecnico al sistema, wine, specialmente se riguarda il ppa loro, non riguarda questo canale
<cristian_c> squizzolo: speravo ti fossi ripreso da oggi
<cristian_c> concentrati, per favore
<krabador> squizzolo, hai letto?
<squizzolo> mi date il link per l'altra chat?
<krabador> !chat | squizzolo
<ubot-it> squizzolo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2016-08-24
<geolux> Buongiorno signori
<geolux> ho installato ubuntu su un ardisk secondario da 3TB ma è tutto impegnato dal sistema con le seguenti partizioni
<geolux> sda1 > 537 MB Sistema EFI (FAT32)
<geolux> sda2 > 2,9 TB  File System Ext4 (montato su system root)
<geolux> sda3 > 69GB Swap
<geolux> vorrei ridurre (dimezzare) sda2 e rendere la partizione residua leggibile anche da window installato su SSD
<genbu> usa gparted
<genbu> per ridimensionare le partizioni e la partizione residua formattala in ntfs
<genbu> 69gb di swap credo siano eccessivi...
<geolux> grazie genbu
<glpiana> e prima fai un backup dei dati
<geolux> x usare gparted devo partire da live?
<glpiana> sì
<geolux> formattando in NTFS la partizione sarà legibile da entrambi i sistemi?
<genbu> si
<ergattodenonna> ragazzi aiuto
<Franceschina> devo chiamare i carabinieri?
<ergattodenonna> noi
<ergattodenonna> no*
<ergattodenonna> senti non riesco a far aprire il lubuntu softwere center (si ho lubuntu)
<ergattodenonna> mi dice questo
<ergattodenonna> https://thepb.in/p/k5hYylVnYO9UE
<frakkio> scusate potete aiutarmi a scaricare drive lo uso per lavoro
<frakkio> scusate ma a me le icone sulla sx non appaionp
<glpiana> frakkio, che versione hai installato?
<roxin2> kopdfwgope
<roxin2> ciao frakkio
<roxin2> iuCNVQEMVIOWdnvd vnwjibfyueqnbhiqc hyufaszxuvgcbdjh nmcXCMJNV UEWDMOREFFDKJH5RA JKS.L2WEKO,M43KXMNCT7SXZX.FCIUASKCFWERI9ASMNCGFRJK
<frakkio> Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<glpiana> frakkio, non è più supportata. installa qualcosa di più recente
<frakkio> ho provato ma non gira nulla
<frakkio> questa e velocissina
<frakkio> come posso passare a versione superiore da questa
<glpiana> frakkio, facendo una installazione da zero
<Salvatore> Salve, ho da poco installato Ubuntu Server sul mio vecchio pc ma non riesco a collegarmi da remoto tramite l'utilizzo di Putty
<frakkio> ok devo abbandonare il progetto linux non riesco non sonoo uno smanettone
<glpiana> Salvatore, sul server è installato openssh-server?
<Salvatore> Si, questa mattina ho provato ad installarlo ma diceva che era già presente
<glpiana> Salvatore, sei all'interno della rete casalinga?
<Salvatore> Si
<glpiana> Salvatore, se provi a connetterti ottieni messaggi di qualche tipo con qualche indicazione?
<Salvatore> Mi dice che non riesce a connettersi
<Salvatore> Network error: connection refused
<Salvatore> Ho provato sia inserendo il mio IP pubblico sia usando localhost
<Carlin0> Salvatore, sul server sudo iptables --list-rules
<Carlin0> metti in pastebin Salvatore
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Salvatore> Devo usare per forza pastebin? Posso scrivere cosa esce direttamente qui?
<Salvatore> Carlin0 ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/23084860/
<Carlin0> Salvatore, il firewall è tutto aperto ... è collegato al router sto pc ?
<Salvatore> Si
<Carlin0> allora al 90% il problema è li
<Salvatore> Ho installato e scaricato anche delle cose da internet quindi non credo sia problema di connessione
<Skappa> Salve chat! qualcuno mi puo' aiutare con l'installazione di ubuntu 16.04?
<Skappa> il mio portatile non riesce ad avviare ubuntu da usb, arrivo alla prima schermata di caricamento e si freeza
<Salvatore> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Carlin0> Skappa, che pc è ? che cpu ha ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<Salvatore> Carlin0 per un pc un po' datato che versione di ubuntu mi consigli?
<Carlin0> Salvatore, la domanda era per Skappa non per te a te ho già detto cosa penso che sia , basta che rileggi
<Salvatore> Ho deciso di lasciar stare con Ubuntu server e di prendere un dedicato da qualche host, ora la mia domanda era un'altra
<Skappa> è un asus x553ma, con processore intel byt-m 2 core n2840, 2gb di ram
<Skappa> no scheda video
<Carlin0> Skappa, che vuol dire no scheda video ?
<Carlin0> Salvatore, la versione + leggera è lubuntu
<Skappa> integrata
<Carlin0> integrata ma quale ?
<Skappa> eh
<Skappa> aspe sto cercando
<Skappa> il pc mi è stato regalato pochi giorni fa ..
<Salvatore> Skappa il tuo pc ora ha qualche sistema operativo installato?
<Skappa> ha windows 10 anniversary
<Salvatore> Entraci e vai in Gestione Dispostivi cosi vedi la scheda video
<Skappa> riesco intel hd graphics
<Carlin0> Skappa, con cosa l'hai fatta la chiavetta usb ?
<Skappa> si
<Skappa> ho provato pure con diversi software (rufus, uui)
<Carlin0> rufus
<Carlin0> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Carlin0> Skappa, prova a controllare l'md5sum della iso che non sia corrotta
<Carlin0> !md5 | Skappa
<ubot-it> Skappa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/MD5SUMS
<Salvatore> Carlin0 non penso il problema riguarda la chiavetta perchè lui ha detto che gli partiva l'installazione ma poi gli si bloccava
<Carlin0> hai altre idee Salvatore ?
<Salvatore> Forse sarà il pc che non riesce a leggerlo
<Carlin0> su cosa possa essere che non va
<Salvatore> Oppure la scheda video troppo debole
<Carlin0> forse ...
<Carlin0> le intel vanno benissimo
<Salvatore> 2Gb di ram penso che vanno più che bene
<Carlin0> potrebbe essere anche la chiavetta usb andata a escort
<Salvatore> Probabile
<Carlin0> ma cmq controllare il md5sum è fondamentale
<Skappa> ho provato con piu' chiavette..
<Skappa> e con rufus non riconosce la chiavetta
<Skappa> con altri software si
<Salvatore> Carlin0 prima invece nel mio vecchio pc installavo Ubuntu ma appena si riavviava che era terminata l'installazione schermata nera e non si poteva andare avanti
<Salvatore> Rufus riconosce subito la chiavetta appena la inserisci quindi penso sia problema di chiavetta
<Salvatore> Però se dici che hai provato con più chiavette...
<Salvatore> Skappa prova a cambiare la porta usb
<Skappa> correggo : con rufus il portatile non vede la chiavetta
<Skappa> quando provo ad avviarla
<Salvatore> Non ti compare la chiavetta nel pc?
<Carlin0> Skappa, hai ubuntu anche vecchio ?
<Skappa> si compare, ma me la da come una semplice chiavetta
<Skappa> no Carlin0
<Carlin0> eppure rufus è l'app + indicata per creare la chiavetta con win
<Salvatore> io per ubuntu server ho usato rufus
<Skappa> ok.. md5sum non corrisponde
<Skappa> devo riscaricarlo giusto?
<Salvatore> Si riscaricalo
<Skappa> c'è qualche accorgimento che posso prendere per evitare che accada di nuovo? è la prima volta che mi succede.. non ho mai avuto problemi di questo tipo
<Salvatore> L'iso l'hai scaricata dal sito di ubuntu?
<Skappa> sisi
<Salvatore> Non credo che possa riaccadere
<Salvatore> Usa questa guida
<Skappa> ma non da download diretto.. ma dal torrent preso sempre dal sito ufficiale
<Salvatore> C'è il download diretto
<Salvatore> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download scaricalo da qui
<Skappa> si lo so.. trovavo piu' comodo il torrent e ho optato per quello
<Salvatore> Leva la spunta su "Download tramite torrent"
<Skappa> ora faccio download diretto
<Salvatore> Okay
<Skappa> Grazie mille per il vostro aiuto!
<Carlin0> alle volte nel trasferimento il file si corrompe , so cose che capitano
<Salvatore> Finalmente riesco ad usare Ubuntu
<Salvatore> Ho installato ubuntu 16.04 su un pc con 1GB di ram e 2,2Ghz il processore
<Salvatore> Ed e' anche fluido
<Guest53135> raga guida x configurare mutt da terminale
<Guest53135> raga guida x configurare mutt da terminale
<Guest53135> raga guida x configurare mutt da terminale
<Guest53135> raga guida x configurare mutt da terminale
<Guest53135> raga guida x configurare mutt da terminale
<Guest53135> raga guida x configurare mutt da terminale
<Salvatore> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<alex941211> Salve
<Warlock> ciao
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 16.04 Xenial Xerus : http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04 - Derivate : http://releases.ubuntu.com/ URGE SANGUE DI TUTTI I GRUPPI http://bit
<krabador> Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 16.04 Xenial Xerus : http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04 - URGE SANGUE DI TUTTI I GRUPPI http://bit.ly/2bieSDu
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 16.04 Xenial Xerus : http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04 - URGE SANGUE DI TUTTI I GRUPPI http://bit.ly/2bieSDu
<Libellula> Ciao, vorrei chiedervi una cosa
<Libellula> Quando scrivo sudo -s sul terminale prima di chiedermi la.password di root mi dà questo msg
<Libellula> Impossibile risolvere l'host *nome dell'host*
<Libellula> Perche? Non vorrei che risultasse in un problema in futuro
<Libellula> Grazie in anticipo se qualcuno vorrà  aiutarmi
<krabador> libellula_, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> libellula_, controlla il contenuto di /etc/hostname ed /etc/hosts
<krabador> cat /etc/hostname
<krabador> cat /etc/hosts
<krabador> riporta se hai problemi con qualcuno di essi
<lubuntiano> infocert cg
<Carlin0> libellula_, te lo avevo detto che  poteva essere dannoso toccare quei file
<krabador> ah, allora ditelo
<krabador> tu lubuntiano , che roba scrivi ?
<lubuntiano> ho sbagliato
<krabador> tipo?
<lubuntiano> tipo cosa?
<krabador> ehm... "<lubuntiano> ho sbagliato" ---> spiegati.
<lubuntiano> sto avendo dei problemi di collegamento tra infocert e lubuntu
<lubuntiano> ma non creo sia questa la sede
<lubuntiano> credo
<krabador> no. #ubuntu-it-chat puo' esserlo
<lubuntiano> praticamente, in vista del buono di 500 riservato da Renzi ai diciottenni (da investire in cultura), ho fatto attivare la "carta nazionale servizi" dall'ASL
<lubuntiano> Dopodiché dovevo iscrivermi ad un provider per lo spid
<lubuntiano> mi compare un messaggio strano, come se il brower non fosse adeguato
<krabador> ehm
<krabador> <krabador> no. #ubuntu-it-chat puo' esserlo
<lubuntiano> ?
<krabador> significa , "entra in #ubuntu-it-chat"
<Kiri> Ciao.. ho un problema: dopo aver installato ubuntuitvn dual boot con windows 10, dall'avvio
<Kiri> Scusate
<Kiri> Non vedo altro se non un messaggio di errore interno lampeggiante, niente icone, e non riesco ad aprire il terminale
<cristian_c> Kiri:
<Kiri> La versione è la 16.04, scusate ma sto scrivendo da telefono
<cristian_c> Kiri: elenca i dettagli del pc
<cristian_c> se hai uefi o meno
<cristian_c> ecc...
<cristian_c> Kiri: e se in live non hai riscontrato alcun problema
<Kiri> Scheda madre: asus h170m plus intel mATX ddr4
<Kiri> Scheda video: msi gtx 960
<cristian_c> ok
<Kiri> Ram: hyper x fury 8 gb
<krabador> Kiri, hai mai avuto una avvio normale?
<Kiri> No, è la prima volta che provo ubuntu
<Kiri> E fin dal primo avvio ho riscontrato questo problema
<akis24> e hai installato subito.. senza provare prima che la live si avviasse regolarmente ?
<Kiri> Si..
<Kiri> Ho provato a fare qualche ricerca ma non ho trovato niente..
<akis24> Kiri: quella scheda madre ha bios uefi?
<Kiri> Esatto
<Kiri> Ho disattivato il secure boot comunque
<akis24> Kiri:credo tu debba disabilitare anche fastboot
<akis24> !uefi | kiri
<ubot-it> kiri: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Kiri> Quindi ora avvio windows 10 e lo disattivo come nella guida?
<cristian_c> Kiri: sì, poi torna qui
<cristian_c> Kiri: anzi, sei già su telefono, quindi fallo on-the-air
<Kiri> Fatto
<Kiri> Ora avvio ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Kiri: allora
<cristian_c> Kiri: hai disattivato fastboot da win 10 e dal bios uefi?
<Kiri> Solo da win 10
<cristian_c> Kiri: dai un'occhiata anche al bios per fastvoot
<cristian_c> fastboot
<Kiri> Va bene
<Kiri> ok disattivato anche dal bios
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Kiri: provq a farlo partire
<cristian_c> se è come prima, fallo partire con nomodeset
<Kiri> Non c'è più il messaggio di errore, ma solo lo sfondo vuoto
<Kiri> Come faccio?
<krabador> Kiri, ctrl alt t , apre il terminale ?
<Kiri> No
<Kiri> Ci avevo già provato
<krabador> e se avesse aperto, che cosa avresti voluto fare=
<krabador> ?
<Kiri> Update
<Kiri> Sudo apt-get update
<krabador> Kiri, riavvia il sistema, in grub, la schermata di selezione, seleziona la seconda voce dall'alto
<Kiri> Va bene
<krabador> seleziona poi la voce del kernel con recovery/ripristino
<Kiri> Fatto
<krabador> Kiri, che cosa hai di fronte adesso?
<krabador> Kiri, hai un cavo lan?
<Kiri> Menù ripristino
<Kiri> Si
<krabador> Kiri, attaccalo
<Kiri> Ok
<Kiri> È andato in emergency mode
<Kiri> Io non ho premuto niente
<Kiri> Cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> Kiri: esattamente,cche schermata hai davanti?
<Kiri> Un mucchio di frasi con ok tra parentesi quadre e "welcome to emergency mode!"
<cristian_c> Kiri: e poi?
<Kiri> Posso andare in view system logs, reboot, systemctl default, e boot to default mode
<Kiri> Press enter to maintenance
<Kiri> Or control D to continue
<cristian_c> ok
<krabador> Kiri, ma hai selezionato recovery mode da grub?
<Kiri> Si
<Kiri> All'inizio era entrato infatti
<Kiri> Poi è comparsa questa schermata
<krabador> un attimo
<cristian_c> Kiri: premi enter
<krabador> Kiri, una volta selezionato recovery, hai il menu di ripristino
<cristian_c> Kiri: hai scelto root nel menù prima vero?
<krabador> da cui selezioni network
<krabador> e successivamente root
<cristian_c> evvo, ho sbagliato
<krabador> nel quale digiti
<krabador> mount -o remount,rw /
<Kiri> Dopo aver premuto enter torno nel menu di ripristino, ma con le frecce non si muove
<Kiri> Riavvio e riprovo?
<krabador> si
<Kiri> Da root posso fare enter for maintenamce o control-D to comtinue
<krabador> root va selezionato dopo network
<krabador> hai selezionato network prima?
<Kiri> Si
<Kiri> Poi è tornato nel menu ed ho selezionato root
<krabador> allora vai
<Kiri> Control-D?
<krabador> enter
<Kiri> Ok
<Kiri> Ok ho dogitato il codice
<krabador> abbi pazienza
<krabador> "codice" puo' significare di tutto
<Kiri> Quello che mi hai detto di inserire
<krabador> bene , adesso sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<krabador> di quest'ultimo riporta il link risultante
<Kiri> impossibile scaricare alcuni pacchetti
<Kiri> Dopo install pastebinit
<cristian_c> Kiri: se pinghi un indirizzo web , funge?
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<krabador> Kiri, che messaggio hai avuto, quando hai fatto network?
<krabador> se alla fine ha dato errore, il pc non è commesso
<Kiri> Non ricordo
<krabador> *connesso
<krabador> Kiri, digita exit
<krabador> seleziona network
<krabador> vedi cosa fa
<Kiri> Grep qualcosa non esistente
<Kiri> Ma scompare subito
<krabador> Kiri, networking ?
<Kiri> Può essere
<Kiri> Riprovo?
<krabador> ma puo' essere cosa???
<krabador> ti ho detto di premere exit, invio
<krabador> e selezionare networkin
<krabador> e riportare cosa fa
<krabador> sono richieste risposte percise, per favore
<Kiri> Si l'ho fatto, e quando mi hai detto di vedere cosa fa ti ho letto l'ultimo messaggio, che sfortunatamente è scomparso subito.
<Kiri> Pensavo che intendessi che dopo greb potesse esserci un networkin
<Kiri> Nel messaggio di errore
<krabador> Kiri, riavvia normalmente il sistema, nel momento in cui si blocca, premi ctrl alt f2
<Kiri> Ok
<Kiri> Fatto
<cristian_c> Kiri: hai premuto cttl+alt+f2?
<Kiri> Su
<Kiri> Si
<cristian_c> fai il login
<Kiri> Fatto
<Kiri> Ora?
<cristian_c> Kiri: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> Kiri: se da problemi, sudo apt-get update
<Kiri> Ok non ha dato errori questa volta
<cristian_c> e poi: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> Kiri: ah, ok: sudo apt-get update
<Kiri> Ok anche questa volta senza errori
<cristian_c> Kiri: sudo aot-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<krabador> Kiri, hai 16.04, giusto ?
<Kiri> Si
<Kiri> Comunque l'ultimo comando non da risposta
<krabador> perchè sta facendo aggiornamenti mai fatti
<krabador> e sono tanti all'inizio
<Kiri> Quindi devo solo aspettare?
<krabador> si
<Kiri> Ok
<krabador> Kiri, una volta fatto sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<cristian_c> Kiri: quando finisce, restituirà un link, che dovrai incollare in canale
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sudo apt-get install nvidia-370
<krabador> prima incolla il link che dice cristian_c
<Kiri> Va bene
<Kiri> Quanto ci metterà più o meno?
<krabador> anche un ora
<krabador> in base alla conessione
<M4rk> salve a tutti
<krabador> e se non era connesso ad internet il pc durante l'installazione
<krabador> !ciao | M4rk
<ubot-it> M4rk: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Kiri> Ho fatto uno screen dei comandi da digitare, ora stacco e rientro quando ha finito
<M4rk> ragazzi qualcuno di voi potrebbe aiutarmi a risolvere un fastidioso problema con la wifi?
<Kiri> Nel frattempo grazie di tutto
<krabador> M4rk, hai modo di mandarci una sfera di cristallo?
<M4rk> una che?
<M4rk> :D
<krabador> !veggenti | M4rk
<ubot-it> M4rk: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<krabador> !qualcuno | M4rk
<ubot-it> M4rk: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<M4rk> ahahahhahaha
<krabador> eeh.
<M4rk> ok
<cristian_c> !dettagli | M4rk
<ubot-it> M4rk: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<M4rk> arrivo al dunque
<M4rk> xubuntu 16.04 i686 in pratica ogni tanto mentre navigo va via la connessione, pur spuntando ancora l'icona di collegamento, ma se provo a disconnettermi e riconnettermi non va ne c'è alcun modo di poter riavviare la scheda di rete se non con un reboot fastidiosissimo del sistema... questo è l'output dopo una serie di comandi http://paste.ubuntu.com
<M4rk> /23085791/ quando si presenta il problema scompare wlp3s0 in risposta al comando ifconfig
<M4rk> più dettagliato di così nn so fare :D
<cristian_c> M4rk: il link è spezzettato
<cristian_c> riposta il link intero
<M4rk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23085791/ è questo
<cristian_c> dopo una serie di comandi' <- che comandi?
<M4rk> ifconfig iwconfig ecc....
<M4rk> se apri il link vedi :)
<krabador> M4rk, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> M4rk, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<M4rk> fatto e rifatto
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<M4rk> lo stesso problema lo avevo con la 15.04 e la 15.10
<krabador> M4rk, cosa ti costa una volta in piu'...
<krabador> con il link in omaggio.-
<M4rk> niente
<Kiri> Sono tornato
<Kiri> Prima di inserire i vostri comandi incollo il link che mi ha dato?
<krabador> Kiri, si
<krabador> M4rk, incolla il link
<Kiri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23085858/
<Kiri> Ora i vostri comandi?
<krabador> Kiri, sudo reboot
<krabador> vedi cosa fa dopo il riavvio, che gli aggiornamenti sono stati 265
<krabador> Kiri, quando hai installato?
<biagio> buona sera ho un pc asus aspire e1-510 e vorrei istalla re ubuntu 16.04 ma in quelsiasi modo io cerchi di entrare nel bios per modificarlo e far partire l'installazione da dvd o chiavetta il bios mi si blocca e non riesco a selezionare niente e sono costretto a spegnere e riaccendere. C'è una soluzione? Grazie
<Kiri> Qualche settimana fa
<krabador> biagio, se ci sono problemi col bios, purtroppo non riguardano questo canale
<Kiri> Nel frattempo ho utilizzato win 10
<M4rk> si è bloccato sul sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit :(
<krabador> Kiri, praticamente non è stato mai aggiornato, neanche durante l'installazione
<biagio> a chi chiedere?
<krabador> biagio, centro assistenza hardware
<biagio> grazie
<krabador> di niente.
<Kiri> Sembra funzionare
<krabador> molto bene, enjoy
<Kiri> Sono comparse le icone
<Kiri> Grazie mille :)
<M4rk> per stoppare tutti i processi come era? kill .* ???
<M4rk> mi da errore https://thepb.in/p/k5hYypqBpEQfE
<cristian_c> vediamo
<cristian_c> M4rk: chiudi il software center o il gestore aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> o tutti e due, se aperti entrambi
<M4rk> ho fatto da terminale
<M4rk> e l'ho chiuso
<cristian_c> M4rk: se hai chiuso, rimanda il comando
<M4rk> no c'è qualcos'altro aperto asp che guardo gestore processi
<M4rk> nada nn capisco quale processo potrebbe tenerlo impegnato
<cristian_c> M4rk: riavvia
<M4rk> va bo ragazzi devo staccare riprovo più tardi o domani, vi ringrazio e buona serata
<neramarea> sera. ho aggiornato dalla 14.04 alla 16.04, 64bit, ubuntu. tutto ok ovunque tranne in nautilus, dove nella tendina laterale ho le scitte in grigio su sfondo grigio. deinde, invisibili. come ripristino le impostazioni grafiche?
<neramarea> ho un problema con la grafica di nautilus dopo aggiornamento da 14.04 a 16.04. menu a tendina laterale grigio con testo grigio. già provato vari reset, ma non risolvo. aiuto.
<fra> buonasera ho un problema con il wifi(penso sia disabilitato visto che la luce è spenta),la combinazione fn+f2 non funziona...esiste un modo per attivarlo da terminale o dalle impostazioni?
<neramarea> la situazione è questa. e solo in nautilus. https://postimg.org/image/qgwzdt93x/
<Skuff> Scusate, un comando per sapere velocemente gli ip collegati in remoto sul mio computer?
<Skuff> BruteForce vi dice qualcosa?
<Carlin0> Skuff, netstat
<Skuff> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23086414/
<Skuff> Ce l'hai Carlino, grazie mille
<Carlin0> Skuff, sei su vbox ?
<Skuff> Stamattina ho installato Ubuntu (sorvolo su due video che mi sono usciti sul desktop appena fatto il boot up
<Skuff> cos'e' vbox?
<Skuff> c
<Skuff> c'ho 4 pagine di browser aperte
<neramarea> ho un problema con la grafica di nautilus dopo aggiornamento da 14.04 a 16.04. menu a tendina laterale grigio con testo grigio. già provato vari reset, ma non risolvo. aiuto.
<neramarea> la situazione è questa. e solo in nautilus. https://postimg.org/image/qgwzdt93x/
<Carlin0> virtualbox
<Skuff> non so cosa sia
<Skuff> ho 4 pagine aperte youtube, tutorial di ubunti, questa chat e pastebin, ero su un sito di webcam chat
<Carlin0> Skuff, sembra tanto una installazione su macchina virtuale
<Skuff> ma ti dico stamattina
<Skuff> ho installato Ubuntu
<Skuff> spento il computer
<Skuff> uscito di casa
<Skuff> torno a casa
<Skuff> accendo il computer
<Skuff> non c'e' alcun sistema operativo
<Skuff> e immaginavo che mi abbiano corrotto il file di installazione che ho preparato sulla chiavetta perche mi sono usciti due video a cazzo sul desktop
<Skuff> io ti ringrazio davvero molto perche' sei disponibile e mi rispondi sempre, pero' e' un mese che sto a dirvelo.. so arrivto al punto che vengo qui ma ho vergogna a chiedere
<Skuff> con tutto il male che si puo dire di Windows, a me questo non mi era mai capitato..
<Skuff> Carlino? :)
<neramarea> ho un problema con la grafica di nautilus dopo aggiornamento da 14.04 a 16.04. menu a tendina laterale grigio con testo grigio. già provato vari reset, ma non risolvo. aiuto.
<neramarea> la situazione è questa. e solo in nautilus. https://postimg.org/image/qgwzdt93x/
<libellula_> sapete che estensione è "sh.part"?
<Carlin0> libellula_, le estensioni su linux non hanno alcuna importanza
<libellula_> nemmeno se lo voglio eseguire da terminale?
<Skuff> Carlino se mi abbandoni pure tu e' finita
<Skuff> o mi stanno censurando?
<genbu> sembrerebbe parte di un file scaricato e interrotto
<libellula_> ahhhh infatti provo a riscaricarlo
<libellula_> sisi sta per parziale. doveva essere solo ".sh " ma devo riscaricarlo
<Skuff> Scusa Carlino, a un certo punto mi e' caduta la connessione, o sono stato censurato?
<Carlin0> Skuff, no ma non so che dirti
<Carlin0> non so aiutarti oltre
<Skuff> vabbe
#ubuntu-it 2016-08-25
<Skuff> chi mi aiuta con la lettura di questo netstat? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23087567/
<Skuff> ovviamente non sono il superutente
<Skuff> Per caso mi sono perso una risposta?
<Marasere> salve, vorrei sapere se è possibile installare lubuntu su un mediacom winpad w700.
<Marasere> ciao
<genbu> Marasere, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4884006
<Marasere> grazie mille, avevo già letto quel post, non che la batteria duri con windows 10 eh! xD
<Marasere> avrei bisogno proprio di una guida di installazione perchè se anche ho seguito le varie guide non riesco a far partire l'usb da UEFI...
<cristian_c> Marasere: ma che ci devi fare con lubuntu su 7 pollici?
<cristian_c> Marasere: se non parte forse è perché è bios a 32 bit (e quindi windows a 32 bit)
<cristian_c> Marasere: e cosa inen
<cristian_c> Marasere: e cosa intendi con 'le varie guide'?
<Marasere> dato che è leggero e stabile avrei poi installato varie applicazioni di kali linux...
<cristian_c> ....
<cristian_c> Marasere: e che ci devi fare con le applicazioni di kali linux su 7 pollici?
<Marasere> ho trovato diverse guide riguardanti questo tablet per la modifica dell' OS, ma nemmeno una che spiega per filo e per segno, tutte campate in aria..
<cristian_c> Marasere: se non sei molto a tuo agio con linux, seguie
<cristian_c> Marasere: se non sei molto a tuo agio con linux, seguire le 'guide trovate sul web' potrebbe non essere un buo modo di approcciarsi
<cristian_c> al sistema operativo
<Marasere> uso ubuntu dalla8.10...
<Marasere> ma è il bios UEFI che mi rompe..
<cristian_c> Marasere: e allora qual è il problema? Ti smazzi tutto questo per una distro su un tablet da 7 pollivi per cosa poi?
<cristian_c> *pollici
<ubuntu_> giuda pe rconfigurar emuut pe ggmail
<ubuntu_> scusate configurare mutt x gmail
<Marasere> scusami eh, sono venuta qui per farmi dare consigli non per sentirmi dire cose che so già, prima cosa ho fatto una domanda io, secondo, non capisco dov'è il problema o cosa ti interessa sapere di cosa me ne faccio di una distro su un tablet a 7 pollici, dunque direi che se hai consigli bene altrimenti per me è lo stesso, anche perchè io non vengo a
<Marasere>  chiederti cosa te ne fai di  scrivere qui...
<cristian_c> Marasere: in ogni caso, quell'hardware x86 è comune, si applicano le stesse soluzioni che si trovano sulla maggior parte degli atom con bios a 32 bit, se è il tuo caso
<cristian_c> Marasere: qui si fa supporto a ubuntu, e si fanno domande per carcare di indirizzare al meglio gli utenti
<cristian_c> !mail
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mail'
<cristian_c> !info mutt
<ubot-it> mutt (source: mutt): text-based mailreader supporting MIME, GPG, PGP and threading. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.24-1build1 (xenial), package size 874 kB, installed size 3808 kB
<Marasere> bene, ma a cosa serve la domanda: cosa te ne fai di una distro su 7 pollici?
<cristian_c> Marasere: se usi ubuntu da 8.10, a quest'ora avresti già intuito come viene affrontato il peoblema del boot su quei processori
<cristian_c> Marasere: il risultato potrebbe non valere lo sforzo impiegato
<cristian_c> e, se fossi alle prime armi con ubuntu, non è consigliabile  far approcciare l'utente a certe pratiche
<cristian_c> a meno di motivazioni serie e giustificate
<cristian_c> ubuntu_: hai già letto qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Mail ?
<Franceschina> Marasere: scusa ma visto che ci troviamo in un canale di supporto eviterei di chiedere aiuto in privato così almeno tutti posson imparare
<Carlin0> il genio collettivo è superiore a quello individuale
<ubuntu_> cristian_c:ho letto ma non niente x mutt
<cristian_c> ubuntu_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mutt
<ubuntu_> ok...in italaino
<cristian_c> ubuntu_: se geatisci un server mail, la guida in italiano è l'ultimo dei tuoi peoblemi
<cristian_c> *problemi
<ubuntu_> voilevo solo inviare posta da terminale
<cristian_c> ubuntu_: von un buon traduttore e dizionario, si fanno miracoli
<cristian_c> *con
<cristian_c> comunque, aì, mutt è un client
<cristian_c> *sì
<cristian_c> !gmail
<ubot-it> gmail is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/GmailComeClientDiPosta
<cristian_c> stravecchia
<ubuntu_> ok grazie a tutti
<ubuntu_> drl vostro supporto
<cristian_c> ubuntu_: di niente
<libellula> ciao
<libellula> avrei bisogno del pacchetto vcrun2010 di wine
<libellula> per aprire un file
<libellula> ho scaricato wine ma qualcosa non va e non mi consente di installare visual studio (vcrun2010) per aprire questo file
<cristian_c> libellula: consulta le risorse wine
<glpiana> !chat | libellula
<ubot-it> libellula: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fulvio> Dopo avanzamento da 14.04 a 16.04 vedo una certa lentezza nel boot. in particolare risulta a volte presente in avvio un apt-daily.service (ma non sempre) oltre a modemmanager.service. tutti oltre i 7 secondi. il pc monta un Intel 4330 da 3.50 GHz e 8 giga ram.
<glpiana> fulvio, a parte il boot lento, il resto funziona a dovere?
<fulvio> a volte si chiude inaspettatamente libreoffice , per il resto funziona tutto- dimenticavo di dire che si tratta di ubuntustudio.
<glpiana> fulvio, usalo così. se poi i problemi dovessero aumentare o se diventasse insostenibile l'attesa al boot, munisciti di un backup dei tuoi dati ed esegui una installazione pulita della 16.04
<fulvio> o.k  stavo già prendendo in considerazione l'idea di fare una installazione pulita, ma speravo di evitarla.
<glpiana> fulvio, giusto per sicurezza diamo un paio di comandi. apri un terminale
<glpiana> fulvio, scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<fulvio> va bene
<fulvio> fatto ma non succede nulla comando non trovato
<glpiana> fulvio, l'avrai scritto male, se dice comando non trovato
<fulvio> riprovo
<fulvio> https://thepb.in/p/X6hBPzW5AQKt3
<fulvio> mi da una serie di indicazioni che spero di essere riuscito ad inviarti
<glpiana> fulvio, ti da quelle indicazioni perchè sbagli a copiare il comando. perchè non fai un semplice copia e incolla di quello che ho scritto?
<fulvio> col copia e incolla non mi da nessuna risposta dopo la mia password
<glpiana> fulvio, ok, è una cosa normale. prima però avevi detto che ti dava comando non trovato
<fulvio> va bene
<glpiana> fulvio, ora scrivi: sudo apt-get autoremove
<fulvio> 0 aggiornati 0installati 0 da rimuovere 4 da aggiornare
<glpiana> fulvio, sudo apt-get update
<fulvio> fatto
<glpiana> fulvio, quando termina: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fulvio> fatto anche questo
<glpiana> fulvio, sudo apt-get clean
<fulvio> fatto
<glpiana> fulvio, bon, altro non possiamo fare
<fulvio> ti ringrazio tra poco provo a riavviare e   speriamo che vada meglio.
<grazios> scusate ho installato ubuntu da poco se apre firefox naviga vede video tutto a posto ma mio figlio non riesce a gioocare su siti giochi
<glpiana> !flash | grazios
<ubot-it> grazios: Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<glpiana> grazios, se invece flash c'è già e il problema è la sua versione, invece di firefox installati e usa chrome che si porta dietro una versione di flash aggiornata
<grazios> ho provato ma dopo il downloads di crome non me lo installa mi da error anche se installo opera idem
<glpiana> grazios, vediamo sto errore
<grazios> ok
<glpiana> grazios, dunque?
<grazios> sto provando a downloads nuovo
<grazios> Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:
<grazios>  google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb
<grazios> computer@computer-desktop:~$
<krabador> grazios, sudo apt-get -yf install
<Carlin0> grazios, google chrome 386 non c'è + dai primi di marzo
<Carlin0> solo amd64
<grazios> ok quindi cosa faccio
<glpiana> https://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb
<grazios> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23088989
<grazios> mi da errore di architettura amd
<glpiana> beh certo, se hai la 32bit è normale. mi sa che non ci puoi fare nulla.
<glpiana> grazios, di a tuo figlio di andare a giocare all'aria aperta :D
<grazios> quindi che faccio butto il pc?
<glpiana> grazios, se il pc ti serve solo per usare i giochi in flash, boh, buttalo :)
<glpiana> regalalo a chi sa come usarlo altrimenti
<krabador> grazios, indica cpu per favore
<krabador> grazios, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<krabador> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<grazios> # dmidecode 2.9
<grazios> SMBIOS 2.3 present.
<grazios> krabrator dove devo scriverla quella stringa
<krabador> grazios, non fa niente, tranquillo.
<grazios> ok quindi che faccio davvero lo butto?
<krabador> sembrava sapessi usare il terminale
<grazios> qualcosina sono nuovo
<krabador> nuovo con pc stravecchio?
<krabador> grazios, se ti hanno detto che ubuntu resuscita i morti, ti hanno maleinformato , e parecchio
<krabador> grazios, apri il terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> cat /proc/cpuinfo | pastebinit
<grazios> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23089032/
<grazios> prima usavo windows
<krabador> grazios, ha 12 anni
<krabador> mi spieghi come pretendi che vadano contenuti contemporanei ?
<krabador> tra 2 anni prende la terza media
<krabador> grazios, free | pastebinit
<grazios> mio figlio mi sta facendo la stessa battuta mi dice e piu grande di me
<krabador> grazios, è sveglio :D
<grazios> mi dice impossibile ptrovare questo pacchetto
<krabador> se copi male si
<grazios> che ne so mi hanno detto che su linux girava tutto
<krabador> certo
<krabador> anche nelle tombe c'è gente che una volta era viva
<grazios> cosa dovrei cambiare
<krabador> grazios, non è una questione di sistema operativo, una macchina di 12 anni, e di fascia bassa di mercato , non è allineata a come è diventato il web browsing
<krabador> grazios, non hai mandato l'altro comando
<grazios> quello con la stanghetta?
<krabador> se torni indietro , puoi vederlo da solo
<krabador> e puoi copiare da qui ed incollare nel terminale
<grazios> non mi fa copiare
<grazios> qui non mi fa fare copia incolla
<krabador> allora scrivi correttamente
<grazios> come si fa la stanghetta dritta
<krabador> a sinistra dell'uno , cos'hai ?
<grazios> |ok
<grazios> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23089089/
<krabador> free
<krabador> e fa pastebin a mano
<grazios> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23089095/
<krabador> grazios, è completamente inadatto ad un uso dei servizi contemporanei
<grazios> ma se prendo un rasberry?
<krabador> grazios, hhaahahahahah
<grazios> me l ha consigliato mio figlio
<krabador> grazios, questo canale non è per i consigli per gli acquisti
<grazios> ok ma che ne so era giusto per sapere se monto linux la va bene
<krabador> grazios, "la va bene"
<krabador> grazios, raspberry non è concepito per gente inesperta
<krabador> e non si puo' comunque paragonare ad un pc per l'uso quotidiano
<krabador> !chat | grazios
<ubot-it> grazios: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<grazios> ok per il momento ti ringrazio quindi da come ho capito se monto windows peggio mi sento per ora lo uso solo per navigare
<krabador> grazios, appunto perchè lo usi per navigare
<krabador> che non va piu' bene
<krabador> in bocca al lupo per tutto.-
<grazios> grazie
<Sick_Homie> Salve , ho un problema con l'installazione di Lubuntu 16.0.4.1
<krabador> !chiedi | Sick_Homie
<ubot-it> Sick_Homie: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Sick_Homie> Salve krabador! Grazie per la disponibilità , allora il computer in questione è molto datato
<krabador> ok , allora
<krabador> !dettagli | Sick_Homie
<ubot-it> Sick_Homie: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<krabador> lascia stare uefi
<Sick_Homie> Ok un attimo
<Sick_Homie> Allora
<Sick_Homie> AMD Athlon XP 2800+ 2.10 GHz , 448 MB di RAM
<krabador> modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video;
<Sick_Homie> Modello CPU : AMD Athlon XP 2800+ 2.10 GHz
<Sick_Homie> RAM : 448 MB
<krabador> si,manca la scheda video....
<Sick_Homie> La scheda video , non ricordo come si visualizzava
<krabador> come hai fatto per l'altro ?
<Sick_Homie> dxdiag
<krabador> ...
<krabador> Sick_Homie: gestione periferiche
<Sick_Homie> Ora sto da un altro computer , quello in questione faccio fatica ad installare un qualsiasi programma
<krabador> Sick_Homie: ha 15 anni, iscrivilo al liceo
<Sick_Homie> Ahahahahaha
<Sick_Homie> Alcune schermate partono in inglese è un casino
<krabador> !lubuntu | Sick_Homie
<ubot-it> Sick_Homie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu | Download: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/ | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/MD5SUMS
<krabador> !iso | Sick_Homie
<ubot-it> Sick_Homie: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> puoi provare ad installare lubuntu, per la quale la ram , per la versione attuale, inizia a stare al di sotto del quantitativo minimo, per un'esperienza vivibile, specie nel web browsing
<krabador> avrai problemi col flash, di cui, con quella cpu, ti dovrai accontentare dell'ultima versione che supporta cpu di quella generazione, ed è veramente molto vecchia
<krabador> !installazione | Sick_Homie
<ubot-it> Sick_Homie: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Sick_Homie> Si ma il problema è , una volta inserita la pennetta , parte l'installer
<Sick_Homie> Dal menu seleziono "Installa Lubuntu"   e parte la schermata di caricamento di Lubuntu
<krabador> Sick_Homie: fidati, non sarà l'unico :D
<Sick_Homie> Dopo il caricamento appaiono delle righe orizzontali
<krabador> dal menu dell'installer, premi f6, seleziona nomodeset
<Sick_Homie> Come se la scheda video stia partendo
<krabador> e fa partire una delle voci
<krabador> Sick_Homie: cosa molto probabile
<Sick_Homie> Ok ora rimetto il boot primario ad USB
<krabador> Sick_Homie: è una macchina , nella fase "rottame"
<Sick_Homie> Eh si è tra i miei primi desktop
<krabador> allora "lascialo andare"
<Sick_Homie> Avevo in mento di usarlo come "NAS"
<krabador> è un miracolo che le motherboard di quella generazione riescano a fare un boot corretto
<krabador> componenti come condensatori, anche di buona qualità, non arrivano a tanto
<krabador> se funzionano ancora, non sono sufficientemente efficienti per un uso affidabile
<Sick_Homie> Sono nella schermata di UNeybootin
<krabador> e unetbootin non è indicato
<Sick_Homie> UNetbootin*
<krabador> in quanto ha un suo bootloader che non fa scegliere opzioni come quella che ti ho indicato
<Sick_Homie> Ok , cosa dovrei usare?
<krabador> universal usb installer
<Sick_Homie> Ok lo scarico subito
<krabador> Sick_Homie: l'equazione "hardware vecchio, riciclabile per usi non esosi di risorse" ha un limite
<Sick_Homie> Ahahaha lo so
<Sick_Homie> Ok ho scaricato Universal
<krabador> e lubuntu , allo stato attuale, nonostante sia la derivata ubuntu con l'ambiente grafico piu' leggero, candidabile ad hardware piu' datato, segue comunque le linee contemporanee del kernel , dove da 2 anni a questa parte hanno tagliato retrocompatibilià troppo antica
<Sick_Homie> Formatto la pen drive
<krabador> Sick_Homie: in bocca al lupo
<Sick_Homie> Vedere un pc datato funzionare in un modo accettabile ti da quella soddisfazione
<krabador> Sick_Homie: non sopravvalutare la parola "funzionante"
<Sick_Homie> Ahahaah almeno l'alimentazione
<krabador> è proprio la parte elettronica ad essere il problema
<krabador> cpu e chipset fisicamente è molto difficile che  partano
<krabador> gli alimentatori, specialmente non di fascia alta di mercato , sono fatti di componenti che perdono efficienza dopo 3 anni in maniera massiccia progressivamente , in brevi intervalli di tempo
<krabador> f
<Sick_Homie> in 3 anni wow
<krabador> fino ad erogare correnti instabili , che possono far partire cio' che gli si è attaccato
<krabador> o non funzionare piu'
<krabador> Sick_Homie: il mondo pc, non è attacca e vai o punta e clicca .
<krabador> una volta fatta la pendrive, al menu del boot, f6 ---> nomodeset
<krabador> in bocca al lupo
<Sick_Homie> Ok sto mettendo i file
<krabador> Sick_Homie: non fare un blog
<krabador> segnala solo i problemi
<Sick_Homie> Ahahahaha
<krabador> eh.
<Sick_Homie> Sto nel installer boot menu
<Sick_Homie> Premo f6 e la schermata sparisce per qualche secondo e ritorna
<Sick_Homie> emettendo un singolo bip
<krabador> hai una schermata tipo  http://docs.theqvd.com/docs/images/Lubuntu_Install.png   ?
<Sick_Homie> Esatto tranne il menu in basso
<Sick_Homie> ed ho Advanced Option
<krabador> premendo f2 hai il menu della lingua
<Sick_Homie> Nulla fa il solito bip
<Sick_Homie> e quando vado sulle opzioni avanzate mi dice "Digita  menu al boot prompt per ritornare in questo menu"
<krabador> e cos'altro hai?
<Sick_Homie> Try Lubuntu without Installin , Install Lubuntu , Check disc for defects , test memory , boot from first hard disk , advanced options , help
<Sick_Homie> in basso ho "Pres ENTER to boot or TAD to edit a menu entry"
<Sick_Homie> Press*
<krabador> in advanced options intendo
<krabador> il resto dovrebbe apparirti prima
<Sick_Homie> Si il quello che ti ho appena detto è la prima schermata
<Sick_Homie> Advanced options non va
<krabador> problemi vga
<Sick_Homie> Collegato male?
<krabador> no, non lavora bene
<krabador> e anche chipset
<Sick_Homie> Quindi nulla è salvabile?
<krabador> Sick_Homie: se hai un bip, quando dovresti semplicmente avere un riquadretto grigio in basso a destra, con delle opzioni da selezionare ...
<krabador> Sick_Homie: prova http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/lubuntu-16.04.1-alternate-i386.iso
<libellula>  /msg NickServ identify Policylegacy23
<libellula> ops
<akis24> libellula:  scrivilo bene e non in canale  ..
<libellula> ho sbagliato
<akis24> libellula: cambia password meglio...
<krabador> akis24: ma no, la condivisione è il futuro
<krabador> akis24: dovresti saperlo
<akis24> krabador:  ah si mica lo sapevo io ..
<libellula> che cosa?
<libellula> pazienza ormai è andata
<libellula> comunque chi può aiutarmi con questo quesito??
<libellula> ho un problema con wine
<libellula> dopo che l'ho installato  da ubuntu software,  non mi fa scaricare  vcrun2010
<libellula> promptandomi questo messaggio d'errore
<libellula> Working around wine bug 30713 -- Manually extracting the 64-bit dlls
<libellula> qualcuno sa quale potrebbe essere il motivo?
<krabador> !chat | libellula
<ubot-it> libellula: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Sick_Homie> krabador , ora si presenta un altro problema , tramite universal non riesco a caricare l'alternative dato che non mi viene visualizzata
<Sick_Homie> Continua a darmi il file iso che ho usato prima
<krabador> Sick_Homie: controlla md5
<krabador> !md5 | Sick_Homie
<ubot-it> Sick_Homie: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/MD5SUMS
<krabador> con questo http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/MD5SUMS
<krabador> per lubuntu
<Sick_Homie> sul alternative md5 non corrispondono
<krabador> allora, se il tuo md5, e quello segnalato qui http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/MD5SUMS , non corrispondono
<krabador> allora riscarica la iso
<Sick_Homie> Ok
<Sick_Homie> Ok corrispondono
<Sick_Homie> krabador ora provo con l'universal di nuovo
<krabador> Sick_Homie: hai scaricato l'ultima versione?
<Sick_Homie> Ho scaricato l'alternative , quella che mi hai linkato
<krabador> di universal usb installer intendo
<Sick_Homie> Sisi
<Sick_Homie> Alternative non viene visualizzata , come se non fosse supportata
<krabador> Sick_Homie: scarica rufus allora
<krabador> !usbwin | Sick_Homie
<ubot-it> Sick_Homie: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> Sick_Homie: iso con md5 non corrispondente non avrebbe funzionato , o dato una marea di problemi
<YouNeverKnow> Sick_Homie: puoi per favore riportare il nome esatto del file scaricato presente nel tuo pc
<Sick_Homie> lubuntu-16.04.1-alternate-i386
<krabador> Sick_Homie: imposta in modo da vedere l'estensione dei files
<krabador> riporta poi il nome corretto
<Sick_Homie> krabador , ho formattato e copiato i file con rufus , devo cliccare su "avvia"?
<Sick_Homie> o estraggo la usb?
<krabador> Sick_Homie: la formattazione conviene al di fuori dei software
<krabador> poi , una risposta diretta alle domande, sarebbe gradita
<Sick_Homie> lubuntu-16.04.1-alternate-i386.iso è il nome del file
<krabador> la pagina di rufus spiega molto dettagliatamente come fare una pendrive con un file iso, che problema c'è ?
<krabador> Sick_Homie: ok
<Sick_Homie> Ok tutto chiaro
<Sick_Homie> ok con rufus ho la schermata uguale allo screen
<Sick_Homie> F6 nomodeset?
<krabador> hai già fatto partire la pendrive?
<Sick_Homie> Si
<krabador> allora, prova senza fare nulla
<Sick_Homie> Configurazione automatica della rete non riuscita
<krabador> è collegato?
<Sick_Homie> Krabador , è in uso un netgear esterno
<krabador> Sick_Homie: il cavo lan
<krabador> per la alternate
<krabador> poi "netgear esterno" non significa molto
<Sick_Homie> adattatore wireless *
<Sick_Homie> Mi tocca staccare il cavo che sto usando ora , mi riconnetto dopo
<krabador> bne
<krabador> *bene
<Sick_Homie> Grazie di nuovo krabador , spero che funzioni
<krabador> torna tranquillamente qui
<Sick_Homie> krabador
<krabador> dica
<Sick_Homie> Sto al Partizionamento dei dischi
<Sick_Homie> Che mi consigli di fare? Rimuovere Windows o dualboot
<krabador> se vuoi avere anche windows, fa il dual boot
<krabador> avrai una schermata che ti farà selezionare all'avvio
<Sick_Homie> Non ne risente il pc in termini di pesantezza ?
<krabador> no.
<Sick_Homie> Ok quindi quale metodo devo usare?
<Sick_Homie> Ho ridimensionare SCSI1 (0,0,0) , partizione N°5 (sda) e usare lo spazio libero
<Sick_Homie> - usa l' interno disco , usa l'intero disco e imposta LVM , usa l'intero disco e imposta LVM cifrato , Manuale
<krabador> se non hai direttamente la voce per installare a fianco, devi farlo dal manuale
<krabador> creare una partizione da assegnare come root di sistema, ed una swap di 1gb
<Sick_Homie> Non ti sto seguendo .. non capisco il menu che ho di fronte
<krabador> ci vuole un po' di esperienza nelle operazioni di partizionamento
<Sick_Homie> Na parola , smanetto solo su android
<krabador> magari continua da li :D
<Sick_Homie> Guardando sta schermata me pare arabo
<Sick_Homie> Ahahaha
<Sick_Homie> Quindi io il root di sistema lo scambio per altro
<Sick_Homie> swap di 1 gb intendi creare un nuovo volume no ?
<krabador> Sick_Homie, l'installer nella versione normale, ha , in presenza di windows, ed in assenza di un totale di 4 partizioni primarie, una voce "installa a fianco" in modo da ripartzionare il disco in base allo spazio che l'utente sceglie per lubuntu, ridimensionando windows, creando la partizione per lubuntu e creando la swap
<krabador> se nell'installer della alternate non c'è la voce "installa a fianco" nel menu di partizionamento , devi farlo a mano
<krabador> ridimensionare windows (se prende tutto il disco) creare partizione per lubuntu e creare partizione swap
<Sick_Homie> Ok quindi devo ritornare su windows
<Sick_Homie> andare sul disco C e creare un altro volume
<Sick_Homie> giusto?
<krabador> beh, se hai uno strumento di partizionamento in windpws, che di base non c'è
<Sick_Homie> Se vado su manuale mi trovo il seguente menu
<krabador> sarebbe piu' facile ridimensionare la partizione win, per poter poi creare le partizioni per lubuntu
<krabador> dall'installer.
<krabador> Sick_Homie, che disco hai '
<krabador> ?
<Sick_Homie> Configurare il raid soffware , configurare il logical volume manager , configurare volumi cifrati
<Sick_Homie> N° 1 PRIMARIA 21.0GB NTFS
<Sick_Homie> N° 5 LOGICA 39.0 GB NTFS
<Sick_Homie> SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) - 60.0 gb ATA ST360015A
<Sick_Homie> Krabador , questo è quello che mi viene mostrato , quindi la risposta alla tua domanda dovrebbe essere  60.0 gb ATA ST360015A
<krabador> da manual , dovresti avere "partizionamento guidato" o "guided partitioning" , non ce l'hai?
<Sick_Homie> ridimensionare SCSI1 (0,0,0) , partizione N°5 (sda) e usare lo spazio libero
<Sick_Homie> - usa l' interno disco , usa l'intero disco e imposta LVM , usa l'intero disco e imposta LVM cifrato , Manuale
<Sick_Homie> Sono tutti guidati
<krabador> dopo "Manuale"
<krabador> dovresti avere "partizionamento guidato" o "guided partitioning"
<Sick_Homie> nella schermata principale del partizionamento dei dischi ho questo che ti ho appena elencato , "Scegliendo il partizionamento guidato per l'intero disco sarà chiesto il disco da usare"
<krabador> allora
<krabador> dopo la scelta di "manuale"
<krabador> che hai nella prima schermata di partizionamento che ti si palesa
<Sick_Homie> Partizionamento guidato , che mi riporta alla schermata che ti ho appena descritto
<Sick_Homie> Guidato - ridimensionare SCSI1 (0,0,0) , partizione n°5 (sda) e usare lo spazio libero
<Sick_Homie> Guidato - usa l'intero disco
<Sick_Homie> Guidato - usa l'intero disco e imposta LVM
<krabador> scegli la voce di ridimensionamento
<Sick_Homie> Ok
<Sick_Homie> Ora posso scegliere la dimensione
<Sick_Homie> quella massima è di 36.4 gb
<Sick_Homie> in automatico è impostato a 18.2 gb procedo?
<krabador> 20gb minimo, e 1gb swap
<Sick_Homie> Ok ora è ritornato alla schermata di prima
<Sick_Homie> ho 1 primaria e 4 logiche
<Sick_Homie> N°1 Primaria 21 gb ntfs              N°5 logica 20.0 GB ntfs      n°6  logica 18.6 GB f ext4   n°7 logica 467.7 MB f swap swap
<krabador> la swap portala ad 1gb
<Sick_Homie> Come faccio?
<Sick_Homie> Selezionando la swap  mi appare questa schermata :           Usare come : area di swap            Dlag avviabile : disattivato  Eliminare la partizione impostazione della partizione completata
<krabador> eliminala, e ricreala a mano
<Sick_Homie> Devo eliminare un altro volume
<Sick_Homie> per arrivare a 1GB
<krabador> se hai  36.4 di dimensione massima utilizzabile, ed hai fatto 20gb di partizione, puoi sicuramente fare 1gb di swap
<Sick_Homie> Mi da solo 469.7 MB
<Sick_Homie> Ok sono andato indietro
<krabador> sicuro che lo spazio libero utilizzabile per il ripartizionamento era  36.4 ?
<Sick_Homie> Sisi , ora che sono andato in dietro ho 2 volumi
<Sick_Homie> 1 primario da 21 e l'altro ligoco da 20
<Sick_Homie> ho 19.0 spazio libero ora
<krabador> Sick_Homie, ti ha chiesto conferma prima per l'applicazione delle modifiche?
<Sick_Homie> Selezionando i 19 gb mi esce un altra schermata  con : Crea una nuova partizione , partizionare automaticamente lo spazio libero , Mostrare informazioni su cilindro / testina settore
<Sick_Homie> Quale conferma? se Salvare o meno?
<krabador> Sick_Homie, prima conveniva scegliere questa voce , per creare una alla volta entrambe le partizioni
<krabador> tramite crea nuova partizione
<Sick_Homie> Ora mi fa creare una nuova partizione sui 19.0 gb
<krabador> dei 36,4 gm di prima, mi sembra strano che adesso , tu abbia solo 2 unità , e 19gb per fare altro
<Sick_Homie> è quello che mi è apparso
<krabador> Sick_Homie, "in automatico è impostato a 18.2" , era il massimo spazio selezionabile prima?
<Sick_Homie> No era 36.4
<krabador> <Sick_Homie> quella massima è di 36.4 gb
<krabador> <Sick_Homie> in automatico è impostato a 18.2 gb procedo?
<Sick_Homie> in automatico era impostato 18.2
<krabador> se con l'automatico era 18,2, 36gb non era lo spazio libero selezionabile
<Sick_Homie> Riprovo
<krabador> Sick_Homie, fa una partizione alla volta, in modo da avere 1gb di swap, se non ci riesci, lascia stare anche come ha fatto
<Sick_Homie> krabador
<Sick_Homie> Se elimino il n°5 logica da 20.0 gb ?
<krabador> Sick_Homie, se elimini windows, tanto vale che prima gli dici "usa tutto il disco "
<krabador> il manuale ha il vantaggio di personalizzare meglio
<Sick_Homie> Scusami se sono ignorante , ma per windows non posso utilizare n°1 primaria da 21.0 gb?
<Sick_Homie> Forse ho sparato na boiata pazzesca ahaha
<krabador> Sick_Homie,già
<Sick_Homie> Ahahaha chiaro allora partiziono sti 19.0
<Sick_Homie> Ok sto creando una partizione alla volta
<krabador> per la quale , nella media si invita ad osservare "se non si ha l'esperienza minima necessaria, non è il caso di improvvisarsi sistemissti"
<krabador> Sick_Homie, se usi tutti i 19gb non ti farà fare la swap ...
<krabador> Sick_Homie, normalissimi vasi comunicanti
<Sick_Homie> Quanto metto ?
<krabador> Sick_Homie, o adesso crei la partizone del sistema, al netto della dimensione che ti consentirà di creare una swap da 1gb (indovina che operazione matematica devi fare)
<krabador> oppure crei la partizione da 1gb di swap e poi crei quella di sistema
<Sick_Homie> 18.0 gb
<Sick_Homie> chiaro
<Sick_Homie> ahahaha
<krabador> ma è consigliabile creare la swap alla fine
<krabador> in modo da farla stare alla fine del disco
<krabador> una volta fatto, vai con Dio
<Sick_Homie> OK ora inserisco i 18.0
<Sick_Homie> Tipo della nuova partizione?
<krabador> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Alternate
<krabador> segui tranquillamente questo
<krabador> partizione primaria , ext4 con journaling
<krabador> la swap ---> file system swap
<krabador> that's it
<krabador> leggi poi la guida .
<Sick_Homie> Posizione della nuova partizione?
<Sick_Homie> Sto parlando dei 18.0 gb
<Sick_Homie> Ok fatto Swap da 1 gb     primaria
<Sick_Homie> giusto?
<krabador> Sick_Homie, cos'hai scelto per posizione??
<Sick_Homie> Sta al ultimo
<krabador> bene
<krabador> si, swap da 1gb , come detto una buona 15 di volte
<krabador> primaria
<krabador> fine, anch'essa
<Sick_Homie> Ok nel disco primario da 18 gb
<Sick_Homie> esce scritto /home
<Sick_Homie> giusto no?
<krabador> no, deve essere /
<krabador> e dentro ci sarà poi anche la home
<Sick_Homie> ok Corretto
<Sick_Homie> davanti a ext4 e swap appare una "f"
<Sick_Homie> Termino il partizionamento ? e vado finalmente avanti? ahahah
<krabador> quan c'è da piangere , altro che ridere
<krabador> vai avanti, per favore, segui la guida che ti ho linkato
<krabador> io devo andare
<Sabrina14> Ciao a tutti, sono abbastanza alle prime armi con Ubuntu e soprattutto con Python e avrei bisogno di un aiuto. Vorrei poter scrivere uno script python che mi permetta di aprire un terminale, accedere ad una directory in cui è contenuto un altro script python ed eseguirlo. é possibile in qualche modo?
<Sick_Homie> krabador
<Sick_Homie> Ho finito la installazione!
<Sick_Homie> l'installazione!*
 * krabador stappa un berlucchi riversandolo addosso a Sick_Homie 
<Sick_Homie> Ahahahahaha
<krabador> molto bene Sick_Homie , se la situazione di prima, non è strettamente correlata a problemi hardware, dovrebbe partire tranquillamente
<Sick_Homie> krabador si funziona bene ora lo testo un po
<krabador> bene, divertiti
<Sick_Homie> Non so come ringraziarti
<krabador> figurati
<RSA4096> Buona sera a tutti, avrei bisogno di aiuto per installazione di una distro basata su Ubuntu
<cristian_c> !buntu | RSA4096
<ubot-it> RSA4096: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<cristian_c> !derivate | RSA4096
<ubot-it> RSA4096: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> RSA4096, leggi tranquillamente la loro documentazione
<RSA4096> cristian_c, la distro è backbox il problema è che nel bios nonostante io setti la chiavatta o il dvd, non parte
<RSA4096> il mio è un portatile
<RSA4096> asus n550jv
<krabador> RSA4096, leggi tranquillamente la loro documentazione
<krabador> e chiedi nelle loro risorse
<ligomat> Salve, avrei bisogno del vostro aiuto. Ho installato Xubuntu 16.04 sul mio asus f200m. Vorrei sapere se c'è un modo per avviare il menù dei programmi con il tasto start della tastiera
<krabador> ligomat, scorciatoie da tastiera
<krabador> ligomat, il tasto super, ovvero la bandierina microsoft, cosa fa ?
<ligomat> @krabador purtroppo non fa niente
<krabador> la chiocciola non serve
<krabador> vuol dire che purtroppo dovrai andare a vedere nel menu delle scorciatoie da tastiera
<krabador> ligomat, ctrl - esc cosa fa ?
<ligomat> Fa avviare il menù dei programmi
<ligomat> krabador come faccio a cambiare il ctrl esc con start?
<krabador> apri il menu delle scorciatoie da tastiera, e lo scoprirai da solo
<krabador> sebbene, non ti conviene cambiare le esistenti, ma, nel caso fosse assente (controlla tutte quelle che ci sono) la aggiungi
<krabador> direttamente con la scorciatoia a tua scelta
<krabador> ligomat: https://wiki.xfce.org/faq
<krabador> con la buona salute
<Sick_Homie> krabador
<Sick_Homie> Scusami se ti disturbo di nuovo , volevo sapere se posso installare il software del wifi adapter
<Sick_Homie> Quando inserisco il disco mi apre il percorso file
<f843d0> Sick_Homie: il disco?
<Sick_Homie> cd*
<f843d0> Sick_Homie: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Sick_Homie, è usb ?
<Sick_Homie> Sorry
<Sick_Homie> Si krabador
<krabador> Sick_Homie, allora, appunto , installa pastebinit, staccalo dal pc
<krabador> attaccalo al pc, copia lsusb | pastebinit
<krabador> incollalo nel terminale
<krabador> invio
<krabador> incolla qui il risultato
<Sick_Homie> Ok allora mi riconnetto da quel computer
<krabador> beh,si
<krabador> altrimenti dovresti fare un file di testo in quel pc
<krabador> del risultato di lsusb
<krabador> portarlo in quest'altro pc,
<krabador> e fare un pastebin a mano
<Sick_Homie> Quale devo scaricare? Pastebininit.1.5.tar.bz2 o gz?
<krabador> Sick_Homie, apri il terminale
<krabador> Sick_Homie, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> invio
<Sick_Homie> ok
<krabador> Sick_Homie, sudo apt-get -y distu-upgrade | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> Sick_Homie, incolla qui , quello che è l'indirizzo web in mezzo all'output
<Sick_Homie> sta scaricando
<krabador> Sick_Homie, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> questo , non l'altro
<krabador> c'era una u di troppo
<Sick_Homie> ok ho inserito  sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade nel terminale
<krabador> Sick_Homie,
<krabador> Sick_Homie, ti sto dicendo comandi da copiare da qui
<krabador> ed incollare nel terminale
<krabador> non di interpretare
<Sick_Homie> Chiaro
<Sick_Homie> Mi dice comando non trovato
<krabador> Sick_Homie, riporta l'errore completo
<krabador> Sick_Homie, hai mandato prima "sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade" da solo ?
<Sick_Homie> Si
<Sick_Homie> bash : curl : comando non trovato
<krabador> Sick_Homie, allora fa il pastebin a mano del risultato
<krabador> !paste | Sick_Homie
<ubot-it> Sick_Homie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Sick_Homie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23090444/
<Sick_Homie> krabador     http://paste.ubuntu.com/23090444/
<krabador> Sick_Homie, ok, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Sick_Homie, e come ti ho detto prima, estrai l'adattatore
<krabador> lo reinserisci
<krabador> sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Sick_Homie> sudo apt-get install pastebinit  - inserito l'adattatore - sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Sick_Homie> Mi da errore , comando non trovato
<krabador> Sick_Homie, controlla come l'hai scritto
<libellula> Ciao, lo so che sono una rottura di scatole, ma ho sempre lo stesso problema
<krabador> libellula, no, stai facendo dubitare fortemente del tuo Q.I.
<krabador> !chat | libellula
<ubot-it> libellula: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Sick_Homie> è scritto bene , ho copia incollato
<krabador> non so se la alternate omette qualcosa, ma lshw è di bandiera, di base, in tutte le ubuntu e derivate
<krabador> lsusb | pastebinit
<krabador> senza sudo
<Sick_Homie> ok ora mi ha dato un indirizzo url
<krabador> incollalo qui
<Sick_Homie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23090463/
<krabador> Sick_Homie, iwconfig | pastebinit
<Sick_Homie> con l'adattatore inserito ?
<krabador> i
<krabador> si
<Sick_Homie> no wireless extension
<krabador> incolla l'url
<Sick_Homie> nessun url
<Sick_Homie> si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto , in chiusura
<krabador> ma li mandi uno alla volta
<krabador> o incolli tutta la linea?
<krabador> iwconfig | pastebinit
<krabador>  ?
<Sick_Homie> incollo tutta la linea
<krabador> scusami , ma mi stai prendendo in giro ?
<Sick_Homie> No ..
<Sick_Homie> Ho riprovato
<Sick_Homie> mi da lo stesso errore
<krabador> ok , per questo adattatore, sere ndiswrapper
<krabador> *serve
<Sick_Homie> Devo scaricarlo?
<krabador> ovvero un software che consente di usare il driver window
<krabador> ed usare il driver windows
<Sick_Homie> ok
<krabador> Sick_Homie, dpkg -l | grep ndiswrapper | pastebinit
<Sick_Homie> Stessa cosa  di prima
<krabador> perfetto
<krabador> allora va installato
<krabador> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<krabador> anzi
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y install ndiswrapper ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 | pastebint
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y install ndiswrapper ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 | pastebinit
<krabador> quest'ultimo
<Sick_Homie> ok
<Sick_Homie> Inserita la psw ora sta caricando
<krabador> si, Sick_Homie , cons sudo serve la password, ottimo che non ti abbia fatto impressione che non appare :D
<Sick_Homie> Come devo procedere ora?
<Sick_Homie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23090531/
<krabador> Sick_Homie, nella chiavetta hai bcmn43xx64.inf ?
<Sick_Homie> Non ti ho capito , per chiavetta intendi quella che ho utilizzato prima?
<krabador> Sick_Homie, l'adattatore, non ti viene visto anche come un'unità dati, quando la inserisci?
<Sick_Homie> No.. mi vedo solo il cd che contiene il driver
<Sick_Homie> vedo*
<Sick_Homie> i due volumi
<krabador> Sick_Homie, allora cerca dentro , questo file
<Sick_Homie> e il floppy disk
<krabador> bcmn43xx64.inf
<Sick_Homie> Pagina vuota
<krabador> cerca dentro le cartelle del cd del driver
<Sick_Homie> Avevo cercato nei file in generale ..ora controllo
<Sick_Homie> sempre pagina vuota
<krabador> come sempre pagina vuota...
<krabador> che cartelle hai in questo cd ?
<krabador> non usare il cerca
<krabador> cerca a mano
<krabador> dentro le cartelle driver
<Sick_Homie> Ok , avevo usato il cerca
<Sick_Homie> nulla , non è presente
<Sick_Homie> ho controllato nelle cartelle e sotto cartelle
<Sick_Homie> bin - driver - res
<cristian_c> Sick_Homie: nessun file .inf?
<cristian_c> all'interno di esse
<Sick_Homie> Nulla
<cristian_c> Sick_Homie: e che estensioni hanno i file?
<Sick_Homie> exe , tbl , png
<Sabrina14> Ciao a tutti, ho bisogno di aiuto. Sto usando Ubuntu 14.04 64bit su macchina virtuale.
<Sabrina14> Sto lavorando su una pagina php che tramite il comando exec dovrebbe eseguire uno script python. Con script molto semplici il tutto funziona, ma io avrei bisogno di far eseguire uno script python che apra un terminale, entri in una directory in cui è contenuto un altro script python e lo esegua. Per adesso sono riuscita a trovare uno script per apr
<Sabrina14> ire un nuovo terminale. Posso lanciarlo da un altro terminale e inserire i comandi che vorrei che fossero eseguiti nel che si apre automaticamente:
<Sabrina14> ss@ss-VirtualBox:~/dronekit-python/examples/mission_import_export$ python terminal.py -m gnome-terminal --wait  python provapunti.py
<Sabrina14> Però io vorrei inserire questo comando in uno script python da richiamare nell'exec della mia pagina php. Qualcuno ha idea di come si possa fare? Grazie mille!
<Sick_Homie> css
<krabador> e tanti saluti a sabrin
<cristian_c> sabrino
<Sick_Homie> inf  , dll
<krabador> Sick_Homie, di preciso subito
<Sick_Homie> ahahha
<Sick_Homie> trovato
<cristian_c> Sick_Homie> exe , tbl , png
<Sick_Homie> un file inf
<krabador> non c'è molto da ridere
<krabador> visto che non abbiamo tutta la notte
<krabador> quantomeno noi
<Sick_Homie> autorun.inf
<cristian_c> Sick_Homie: lo sai il proverbio come dice?
<krabador> no, non va bene
<cristian_c> 'Chi cerca trova'
<Sick_Homie> Mi era sfuggito ,ricontrollo di nuovo
<krabador> Sick_Homie, ti preciso subito che questo device, non è supportato in linux, e purtroppo anche con ndiswrapper funzionerà male
<Sick_Homie> e scusatemi per il disturbo
<krabador> figurati, ma inquadra quanto ti ho appena detto
<Sick_Homie> Per funzionerà male intendi disconnessioni ?
<cristian_c> Sick_Homie: un driver windows su linux, è sempre un adattamento, una forzatura
<cristian_c> ed è una cosa che può andare solo con periferiche wifi
<Sick_Homie> Capisco
<krabador> per funzionare male intendo funzionre male
<Sick_Homie> Vabbo
<krabador> se intendi fare di questo pc un nas, basandoti su questo adattatore, sei decisamente fuori strada
<krabador> e parla in italiano per favore, questo canale ha il log .
<Sick_Homie> CHiaro , posso ma ci provo lo stesso
<krabador> parlare in italiano sei obbligato , non è una possibilità ;)
<Sick_Homie> Era riferito per l'adattatore
<Sick_Homie> Sono le 23:34 non vorrei continuare a disturbarvi dato che sono passate più di 3-4 ore
<Sick_Homie> dal mio primo accesso
<krabador> Sick_Homie, tranquillo , torna quando ci sei
<Sick_Homie> Io posso rimanere..
<krabador> puoi cimentarti con questo , nel frattempo  https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2264020&highlight=wna3100
<Mario_LI> Salve ragazzi,ho appena aggiornato a Ubuntu 16.04,e quando voglio eseguire un file .sh or .bin mi dice ERROR: (null): No such file or directory
<Mario_LI> Cosa posso fare?
<krabador> "e quando voglio eseguire un file .sh or .bin"
<krabador> che signig
<Mario_LI> aprire
<krabador> *significa ? , contestualizza
<krabador> punti nel terminale alla corretta posizione di files di cui parli?
<Mario_LI> quando digito ./file.bin o ./file.sh
<krabador> punti nel terminale alla corretta posizione di files di cui parli?
<Mario_LI> si
<krabador> sicuro ?
<Mario_LI> se faccio ls lo vede e anche chmod
<krabador> gli sh aprono files che esistono , nel pc ?
<Mario_LI> sono nella cartella del file
<Mario_LI> mi spiego meglio,ho scaricato un programma,cudahashcat,e quando faccio cd cartellaprogramma poi ./example.sh mi apare quel errore
<krabador> Mario_LI, no such files or directory è innevitabilmente chiaro
<Mario_LI> puo essere un errore di qualche file mancanre dependencies?
<krabador> Mario_LI, quello che ti sto dicendo
<krabador> con "gli sh aprono files che esistono"
<Mario_LI> ma se faccio ls il file lo vedo
<Sick_Homie> krabador ho trovato questo thread https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2221251
<krabador> Sick_Homie, e quello che ti ho dato io , che problemi aveva?
<krabador> Mario_LI, ok, ma magari l'sh punta a files che non trova
<Mario_LI> se provo senza sudo mi dice permission denies,se uso sudo no such file or directory
<Mario_LI> dennied*
<krabador> sudo chmod -x file.sh
<Mario_LI> per aprire i file sh devo sempre usare ./ vero?
<Sick_Homie> Stesso problema
<Sick_Homie> hanno usato il seguente comando :                sudo ndiswrapper -i ~/Downloads/Broadcom_bcm43xx_USB_32_64bit_v2/bcmn43xx32.inf
<krabador> Sick_Homie, ma se non scarichi il file
<krabador> e lo decomprimi in una cartella
<krabador> da richiamare con quel comando
<krabador> cosa credi di ottenere?
<krabador> Sick_Homie, non te lo dicono , i forum per smanettare con il cell, come decomprimere ed usare un file ?
<Mario_LI> sempre lo stessa problema mi da
<Sick_Homie> Sisi per aprire il terminale al interno del file
<Mario_LI> come posso testare se manca qualche plugin per aprire quei file?
<krabador> Mario_LI, leggi la documentazione dell'autore
<Mario_LI> non spiega questo errore,e sui forum dice che mancano dei files libstdc++6:i386
<Mario_LI> ma li ho installati e non va lo stesso
<krabador> libstdc++6:i386
<krabador> Mario_LI, mi dispiace, ma per parlare di cose fuori dal repo , contatta direttamente loro
<Mario_LI> ok
<Sick_Homie> krabador  Su lubuntu è presente Ubuntu Software Center?
<krabador> Sick_Homie, certo
<krabador> c'è la versione per lubuntu
<Sick_Homie> Ok da lì dovrei riuscire ad installare Windows Wireless Driver
<krabador> Sick_Homie, segui il link del forum che ti ho dato, se vuoi maggiori probabilità che funzioni
<krabador> per il resto fai come ti pare, ma non fare del canale un blog
<Sick_Homie> Ho seguito il link che mi hai dato .. ed erano varie prove che loro hanno fatto per installare i driver
<Sick_Homie> alla fine non ci sono riusciti e l'adattatore surriscaldava
<krabador> allora ndswrapper -i driver.inf
<krabador> con il giusto file
<Sick_Homie> Scusami di nuovo per la mia cattiva abitudine di riportare tutto per scritto
<krabador> fai poi ripartire il modulo
<krabador> Sick_Homie, dopo 3 volte che ti viene rilevato , è fastidioso
<krabador> <krabador> fai poi ripartire il modulo  e vedi se va
<Sick_Homie> Lo so , scritto tutto per evitare di far ulteriori danni
<Sick_Homie> scrivo*
<Sick_Homie> Cerco di contenermi
<Sick_Homie> Io vado , ciao krabador e grazie di nuovo!
<abux> Salve a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | abux
<ubot-it> abux: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<abux> potete aiutarmi?
<krabador> !chiedi | abux
<ubot-it> abux: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<abux> non riesco a fare un'installazione di ubuntu
<krabador> abux, che fine hai fatto fare ad ispanico ?
<krabador> non si esce a secco, senza salutare.
<fa-ba> possiedo ubuntu mate 15.10 vorre fare up-load alla versione 16.04 come devo fare
<krabador> fa-ba, è sconsigliata al momento la procedura di aggiornamento
<krabador> fa un backup, e fa un'installazione pulita, è preferibile
<fa-ba> ok.... posso installare tutto da zero è nella procedura o prima devo formattare
<krabador> fa tutto l'installer
<fa-ba> grazie buona notte
<krabador> solo che il backup lo devi fare prima
<fa-ba> non devo salvare nulla
<krabador> allora perfetto
<krabador> scarica iso, fa partire l'installazione, ed installa.
<fa-ba> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download      ubuntu 16.04 lts  64bit
<fa-ba> è valida questa procedura http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuLiveUsb
<fa-ba> faccio pulita come suggerito ok  notte
#ubuntu-it 2016-08-26
<linux> exit
<linux> quit
<lucio1212> buongiorno a tutti, sono nuovo del mondo ubuntu e avrei necessità di capire meglio come fare con l'installazione
<glpiana> lucio1212, esponi i problemi che incontri
<lucio1212> ho scaricato il SO, devo caricarlo su USB Bootable giusto?
<glpiana> lucio1212, lo stai facendo da windows?
<lucio1212> si esatto
<glpiana> !usbwin | lucio1212
<ubot-it> lucio1212: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<lucio1212> ok, ultima domanda
<lucio1212> il mio laptop Asus ha un Bios UEFI e temo che in qualche modo mi blocchi nell'avvio di altri SO da periferiche
<glpiana> !uefi | lucio1212
<ubot-it> lucio1212: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lucio1212> Ottimo grazie mille
<Gianpietro> Buon giorno mi appare errore broken count cosa significa?
<Gianpietro> tra l'altro non viene vista più la stampante
<glpiana> Gianpietro, ti appare dove?
<Gianpietro> in alto sulla barra un simbolo di divieto e cliccandoci sopra
<glpiana> Gianpietro, apri un terminale
<glpiana> Gianpietro, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> !paste | Gianpietro
<ubot-it> Gianpietro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Gianpietro> non ho fatto paste, ma ho scritto tutto
<glpiana> ???
<Gianpietro> sembra che abbia scaricato i driver da epson (che è la mia stampante)
<glpiana> Gianpietro, ti ho indicato il link al sito pastebin per vedere l'output del comando che ti ho scritto
<Gianpietro> |paste va scritto dopo update o è un comando a se
<glpiana>  Gianpietro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Gianpietro> ho scritto paste e si è bloccato il terminale
<glpiana> Gianpietro, non capisco perchè tu abbia scritto "paste" nel terminale
<Gianpietro> scusa ma non mi intendo molto di comandi o procedure se puoi indicarmi una via semplice grazie
<glpiana> Gianpietro, ricominciamo, che mi sa che ti sei un po' perso
<Gianpietro> sicuramente
<glpiana> io ti ho scritto il comando da dare nel terminale: sudo apt-get update
<Gianpietro> e l'ho fatto
<glpiana> Gianpietro, poi ti ho indicato il sito pastebin, dove incollare quello che è apparso nel terminale. segui le istruzioni:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Gianpietro> si ci sono andato ed è vuoto , io non so come incollare ho provato control c ma non funziona
<glpiana> Gianpietro, selezioni le scritte del terminale, clicchi sopra alla selezione col tasto destro e scegli "copia". vai sulla pagina pastebine e fai tasto destro -> incolla
<Gianpietro> provo
<Gianpietro> fatto
<glpiana> Gianpietro, postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Gianpietro> quale è il canale per mettere l'lindirizzo?
<glpiana> Gianpietro, qui devi copiare l'indirizzo, qui dove stai scrivendo
<Gianpietro> Paste from Gianpietro at Fri, 26 Aug 2016 08:57:25 +0000
<Gianpietro> va bene?
<glpiana> Gianpietro, il "link" della pagina è l'indirizzo, quello che comincia con http://
<Gianpietro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23092367/
<glpiana> Gianpietro, ora scrivi: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Gianpietro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23092386/
<glpiana> Gianpietro, il problema nasce dal tuo tentativo di mettere i driver della stampante. scrivi: sudo apt-get -f install
<Gianpietro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23092394/
<glpiana> Gianpietro, oki, immagino che il simbolo di errore sulla barra sia sparito. se non è sparito, riavvia e poi torna qui
<Gianpietro> è sparito! provo a vedere se funziona la stampante
<glpiana> Gianpietro, beh, prova, ma sappi che hai appena rimosso i driver che avevi provato a mettere
<Gianpietro> infatti non vede niente e da servizio di stampa non disponibile
<glpiana> Gianpietro, che stampante è?
<Gianpietro> epson stylus sx430w
<Gianpietro> che prima andava perfettamente
<glpiana> Gianpietro, prima rispetto a cosaa?
<Gianpietro> hai ragione, prima o di qualche aggiornamento o non so, solo che appena installato ubuntu 16.04 ha subito funzionato
<glpiana> Gianpietro, non mi spiego, se andava, per quale motivo sei andato a mettere le mani su repository esterni per i driver
<Gianpietro> e tutt'ora funziona come scanner co simple scan
<Gianpietro> in modo wireless
<glpiana> in ogni caso, vai nelle impostazioni di sistema e cerca le stampanti. dimmi se la stampante appare
<Gianpietro> no servizio di stampa non disponibile e non mi da la possibilità di aggiungere una stampante
<glpiana> Gianpietro, in un terminale scrivi: sudo service cups restart
<Gianpietro> anche il pulsante avvia il servizio non è in grassetto (disponibile)
<Gianpietro> Failed to restart cups.service: Unit cups.service is masked.
<glpiana> Gianpietro, riavvia il sistema e torna qui
<Gianpietro> sono tornato dopo il riavvio
<glpiana> Gianpietro, oki, torna sulle stampanti
<Gianpietro> purtroppo tutto come prima inabile al servizio
<glpiana> Gianpietro, nel terminale: dpkg -l | grep cups
<glpiana> Gianpietro, copia l'output su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Gianpietro
<ubot-it> Gianpietro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Gianpietro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23092451/
<glpiana> Gianpietro, sudo apt-get install cups
<Gianpietro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23092458/
<glpiana> Gianpietro, ok, ora: sudo service cups restart
<Gianpietro> è apparso il promt senza errori va bene?
<glpiana> Gianpietro, sì, ora torna sulle stampanti
<Gianpietro> adesso è possibile aggiungere la stampante e infatti ha riconosciuta e sta cercando i driver
<glpiana> Gianpietro, oki, segui la procedura guidata. poi prova la stampante. ma intanto che traffica, apri il terminale e scrivi: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Gianpietro> è apparso il promt senza errori va bene?
<glpiana> Gianpietro, sì, ma io voglio sapere se ti ha listato qualcosa e nel caso, cosa ti ha listato
<Gianpietro> non ha listato nulla
<glpiana> Gianpietro, allora scrivi: cat /etc/apt/sources.list        e mostrami cosa esce
<Gianpietro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23092530/
<Gianpietro> ha stampato correttamente la pagina di prova
<glpiana> Gianpietro, stai usando ubuntu o una derivata tipo kubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu o altro?
<Gianpietro> no proprio ubuntu 16.04 ma se c'è un modo per verificarlo indicamelo pure
<glpiana> Gianpietro, mi serve solo per sapere che editor farti usare. scrivi nel temrinale: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<glpiana> Gianpietro, la penultima riga è: deb http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/op/stable/debian/ lsb3.2 main
<glpiana> Gianpietro, cancellala interamente, o mettici davanti un #, come la riga successiva
<glpiana> poi salva il file, chiudi l'editor e scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<Gianpietro> non so come andare all'inizio della stringa
<glpiana> Gianpietro, ci clicchi col mouse
<Gianpietro> cliccando con il SX non succede nulla col DX le scelte tipo copia, ecc.
<glpiana> Gianpietro, sicuro che non accada nulla? è un editor di testi, come fosse word. se clicchi, ti piazza lì il cursore per scrivere
<Gianpietro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23092567/
<glpiana> perfetto
<Gianpietro> devo fare altro
<glpiana> stampare con gioia :)
<Gianpietro> devo fare altro?
<Gianpietro> infinite grazie sei stato fantastico ed anche molto paziente con un principiante di Ubuntu come me
<glpiana> :)
<Gianpietro> una curiosità cosa era successo? potrebbe capitare ancora?
<glpiana> Gianpietro, hai aggiunto una fonte per dei driver epson, cosa che ha provocato la disisntallazione del servizio di stampa. questo faceva sì che tu non potessi nè installare nè usare la stampante come tale
<Gianpietro> e beh questi dilettanti che vanno sui siti cercando di arrangiarsi invece che andare direttamente alla fonte, GRAZIE ANCORA !!!!!
<glpiana> :)
<lubuntiano> Salve, conoscete un software che consente di cercare in una chiavetta usb dei file di testo aventi al proprio interno una determinata parola?
<glpiana> lubuntiano, potresti provare con grep, da riga di comando
<lubuntiano> cioè?
<glpiana> lubuntiano, per esempio, se tu vuoi cercare i file che contengono la parola "parola", in maiuscolo o minuscolo che sia, ti piazzi nella directory in cui vuoi iniziare la ricerca e scrivi: grep -ir parola
<glpiana> ne otterrai un elenco che porta il nome del file o del percorso se il file è in qualche sottodirectory, seguito dal contenuto della riga in cui quella parola si trova
<lubuntiano> dove scrivo "grep -ir parola"?
<glpiana> lubuntiano, nel terminale
<glpiana> come ho scritto sopra, per altro
<lubuntiano> allora inserisco l'hardisk nella porta usb e poi apro il terminale?
<glpiana> lubuntiano, e ti sposti nella directory principale del disco esterno (o più facilmente, dal file manager, entri nel disco e apri il temrinale da lì, così sei già nel posto giusto)
<lubuntiano> seguirò il tuo consiglio
<ALx0> Buongiorno a tutti! Ho un problema con installazione gnome-shell su ubuntu
<glpiana> spiega
<ALx0> ecco l'errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/23092943/
<ALx0> C'è modo di risolvere?
<glpiana> ALx0, hai un gestore di pacchetti/aggiornaenti aperto?
<ALx0> mh si.... ora lo chiudo
<glpiana> ecco, chiudilo, poi riprova
<ALx0> in pratica questo gnome-shell serve a mostrare le info di gnome installato?
<glpiana> ALx0, no, gnome-shell è un desktop environment completo
<ALx0> Ok, quindi se io volessi sapere la versione di gnome dove la guardo?
<ALx0> sia da GUI che da terminale vorrei sapere...
<glpiana> ALx0, tu hai gnome shell come interfaccia? o unity?
<glpiana> ALx0, scrivi nel terminale: apt-cache policy gnome-shell
<ALx0> Credo Unity... non è quella di default??
<ALx0> Devo scappare in caso scrivo più tardi, grazie 1000!
<winclassic95> salve ho installato ubuntu vorrei mettere il tema di windows 95 e possibile ???
<glpiana> winclassic95, hai messo ubuntu con unity (barra delle applicazioni a sinistra dello schermo)?
<winclassic95> si vorrei solo aspetto di windows 95
<glpiana> winclassic95, se hai unity la vedo molto difficile, non si somigliano per nulla
<winclassic95> ma lubuntu si puo
<winclassic95> ???
<glpiana> winclassic95, guarda, non sto facendo altro che cercare su google, cosa che potresti fare anche tu invece di abbondare in punti interrogativi
<winclassic95> ti sto solo chiedendo se si puo e basta
<glpiana> winclassic95, e devo tirare a indovinare? non è meglio se trovo delle basi su cui risponderti prima?
<winclassic95> ok
<Santiagoparaella> Salve, scrivo perché poco fa dove ave scaricato un film in formato torent Ubuntu 10.04 ha iniziato a dare problemi, l'ho spento pensando di riavviarlo e al riavvio rimane bloccato sulla schermata di caricamento..
<winclassic95> ma esiste un modo
<glpiana> winclassic95, prova a guardare sto video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsBN6ywz2PQ
<glpiana> Santiagoparaella, non è che hai finito lo spazio su disco?
<Santiagoparaella> Era una persa per il culo...
<glpiana> !chat | Santiagoparaella
<ubot-it> Santiagoparaella: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Santiagoparaella> Non credo.. anche perché quando lo spazio sta in esaurimento mi avverte
<glpiana> Santiagoparaella, avvialo in recovery mode anzitutto e controlla lo spazio residuo col comando df
<Santiagoparaella> Come faccio ad avviarlo in recivery?
<santiagoparaella> Slave ho scritto poco fa perche ubuntu rimane bloccato sulla schermata di avvio
<glpiana> santiagoparaella, ti ho consigliato cosa cominciare a fare. hai provato? quanto spazio hai libero?
<santiagoparaella> sono riuscito ad avviare la recovery
<santiagoparaella> scegliendo opzioni avanzate per ubuntu
<glpiana> santiagoparaella, ok, da lì vai al prompt dei comandi e scrivi: df
<santiagoparaella> ookk vad
<santiagoparaella> tra le recovery ne scelo una a caso?
<glpiana> santiagoparaella, no, dovresti trovare terminale di root o shell di root
<santiagoparaella> ok
<glpiana> ah, per il numero dici? la prima disponibile
<santiagoparaella> il filesystem più pieno sta al 94% di utilizzo
<santiagoparaella> ed è la partizione =
<santiagoparaella> "/"
<glpiana> ok, scrivi: apt-get clean
<glpiana> ppoi scrivi ancora df e vediamo se è cambiato qualcosa
<santiagoparaella> tutto invariato
<glpiana> santiagoparaella, scrivi exit, così torni al menu
<santiagoparaella> ok
<glpiana> santiagoparaella, scegli la voce dpkg
<santiagoparaella> ok
<glpiana> santiagoparaella, quando termina, torna al prompt e scrivi apt-get clean
<glpiana> poi di nuovo df e vediamo
<santiagoparaella> quando però gli confermo di scaricare è come se non fosse conensso
<glpiana> santiagoparaella, allora se chiede di scaricare attiviamo la rete, torna al menu
<santiagoparaella> yes
<glpiana> una voce fa riferimento alla rete, attivala
<santiagoparaella> ok
<glpiana> poi di nuovo la voce dpkg
<santiagoparaella> da sempre essore
<santiagoparaella> sull'opzione tettuork
<santiagoparaella> nettwork
<glpiana> cosa dice?
<santiagoparaella> dice: bus error,
<santiagoparaella> buss error
<glpiana> santiagoparaella, lo colleghi via cavo?
<santiagoparaella> no
<glpiana> attacca un cavo
<santiagoparaella> ook
<santiagoparaella> va bene anche il thetering usb?
<glpiana> no
<glpiana> cavo ethernet
<santiagoparaella> ok
<glpiana> santiagoparaella, poi riattiva la rete, quindi di nuovo dpkg. quando termina, fallo ancora ed eventualmente una terza volta, fin che non da più output
<glpiana> quindi riavvia e vedi che fa
<santiagoparaella> ??
<glpiana> santiagoparaella, hai attaccato il cavo?
<santiagoparaella> si
<glpiana> santiagoparaella, poi riattiva la rete, quindi di nuovo dpkg. quando termina, fallo ancora ed eventualmente una terza volta, fin che non da più output
<santiagoparaella> ma da problemi a connettersi anche con il cavo
<santiagoparaella> il modem rileva la connesione
<santiagoparaella> e quando premo dal menu la voce nettwork mi da errore
<glpiana> santiagoparaella, ctrl+alt+canc, al menu di grub scegli una recovery successiva a quella che hai scelto ora
<santiagoparaella> ok
<santiagoparaella> ma devo scegliere unodei nome che alla fine tra parentesi hanno scritto (recovery mode giusto) giusto?
<glpiana> sì
<santiagoparaella> ok
<santiagoparaella> e ora provo a connetterlo giusto?
<glpiana> sì
<santiagoparaella> srtesso errore grep: file /etc/resolv.config: file o directori inesistente
<cristian_c> resolv.conf
<santiagoparaella> si quello
<glpiana> santiagoparaella, ma sto pc è stato spento forzatamente?
<santiagoparaella> no
<glpiana> santiagoparaella, scegli la voce dpkg, che darà errore immagino, poi la console di root
<santiagoparaella> stava svalvolando nel senso che non rispondeva molto ai comandi e quindi l'ho spento secondo la normale procedura
<santiagoparaella> dopo un po di tempo che lavorava si è spento ma ha fatto tutto secondo routine
<santiagoparaella> quando l'ho riaccesso ha iniziato a dare problemi, e a bloccarsi sulla schermata di caricamento con la scritta ubuntu e il 5 pallini sotto
<santiagoparaella> resetto e ritorno alle 15?
<santiagoparaella> mi sa che faccio prima hahaha
<cristian_c> le ubuntu 15.xy non sono più supportate
<glpiana> santiagoparaella, scegli la voce dpkg, che darà errore immagino, poi la console di root
<santiagoparaella> mmmm e la 16 non è stabile giusto?
<santiagoparaella> ok
<lucio1212> ciao, è possibile connettere una smart TV al pc tramite wifi?
<santiagoparaella> più che errore non riesce a risovere gli ip perchè non connesso a internet giustamente
<santiagoparaella> ora che sono da prompt?
<glpiana> santiagoparaella, quando sei al prompt scrivi: dhclient
<cristian_c> lucio1212: che cosa intendi?
<lucio1212> sono nuovo all'ambiente ubuntu e non trovo le periferiche tipo la mia smart TV in rete
<santiagoparaella> bus error, bus error, bus error, RTNETLINK answer:File exists
<glpiana> santiagoparaella, ti ha ridato il prompt?
<santiagoparaella> questo mi da come sirultato
<santiagoparaella> si
<lucio1212> non capisco dove impostare una rete casalinga, se possibile
<glpiana> santiagoparaella, ping www.google.it
<santiagoparaella> unknow host www....
<cristian_c> lucio1212: allora, spiega bene cosa dovresti fare
<glpiana> santiagoparaella, dhclient eth0
<lucio1212> ok, ho un laptop asus con SO Ubuntu e Windows, ho un modem wifi al quale connetto in ambiente win una Smart TV vorrei fare la medesima cosa in ambiente Ubuntu
<santiagoparaella> bus error, cannot find device thh0
<glpiana> santiagoparaella, scrivi: ifconfig    e guarda come si chiama la prima scheda
<santiagoparaella> enps6s0
<glpiana> santiagoparaella, dhclient enps6s0
<santiagoparaella> stesso errore di prima
<cristian_c> lucio1212: devi connettere la smart tv al modem/router wifi?
<cristian_c> lucio1212: per navigare sul web dalla smart tv?
<glpiana> santiagoparaella, quello del find device o quello del bus
<glpiana> ?
<lucio1212> la smart TV è già connessa direi, visto che và in internet in autonomia
<santiagoparaella> bus error, bus error, RTNETLINk ansuwer: file exist questo è lerrore che mi da
<glpiana> santiagoparaella, niente, se non riusciamo a connetterci non si va da nesusna parte
<lucio1212> vorrei che il pc la riconoscesse in modo da sdoppiare lo schermo
<glpiana> santiagoparaella, comunque hai il sistema con dei pacchetti con configurazione sospesa, quindi è stato spento il pc mentre stava eseguendo installazioni
<santiagoparaella> vbb.. resetto e via.
<glpiana> santiagoparaella, 16.04 secondo me
<santiagoparaella> ma io l'ho spento normale.. studio informatica..non mi metto a chillare le cose a buffo
<cristian_c> lucio1212: sdoppiare lo schermo? O.o
<santiagoparaella> non è quindi posibile installare una versione diversa  dalla 16.04?
<Salvatore> Salve, vorrei sapere se sarebbe possibile usare putty per collegarsi al terminale di Ubuntu Desktop da un altro pc...
<cristian_c> santiagoparaella: che problemi hai con la 16.04?
<lucio1212> non so come spiegarmi, vorrei effettuare un mirroring
<cristian_c> lucio1212: via wifi?
<lucio1212> esatto
<santiagoparaella> l'ho spenta e al riavvio rimane bloccata sulla schermata con il loo e i ountini
<cristian_c> non via cavo hdmi dall'asus alla tv?
<santiagoparaella> puntini
<lucio1212> invece del cavo usare il wifi
<santiagoparaella> e sembra impossibile connetterlo ad insternet
<cristian_c> santiagoparaella: dalla schermata con i puntini, premi ctrl+esc
<Salvatore> Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi nell'installazione di php-gd?
<cristian_c> !info php-gd
<ubot-it> php-gd (source: php-defaults (35ubuntu6)): GD module for PHP [default]. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.0+35ubuntu6 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 11 kB
<cristian_c> Salvatore: semplicemente: sudo apt-get install php-gd
<Salvatore> Si ma non mi va lo stesso
<cristian_c> lucio1212: usavi un particolare software su windows?
<cristian_c> lucio1212: che asus è?
<lucio1212> Asus X53S
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Salvatore
<ubot-it> Salvatore: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<lucio1212> no su Win stavo provando a farlo tramite la rete casalinga, ma a volte riconsceva la TV a volte crashava e mi sono rotto le scatole
<cristian_c> lucio1212: tramite la rete casalinga vuol dire tutto e nientr
<cristian_c> se non spieghi che metodo hai usato
<Salvatore> Essendo il pc un po' antiquato uso la 14.04, non credo che con il mio problema c'entri la ram o hardware del mio pc, comunque voglio installare owncloud ma mi da sempre il problema di php-gd anche avendo effettuato l'installazione correttamente
<lucio1212> Cristian forse sono io che, non capendo un cavolo, non ho le idee chiare.
<cristian_c> lucio1212: l'unica cosa che hai chiarito è che vuoi effettuare il collegamento video tramite wifi
<lucio1212> allora utilizzando il panello di controllo e avviando sulla tv un'appllicazione che si chiama Mirroring, tra le periferiche in rete compariva la smart tv
<cristian_c> ohhhh
<lucio1212> scusa
<cristian_c> quindi hai usato un software sulla tv, e poi hai trovato nelle connessioni di rete la tv
<lucio1212> esatto
<lucio1212> ma a volte la individuava come un hard disk, a volte non la riconosceva proprio, a volte come uno schermo
<cristian_c> lucio1212: quindi la soluzione dipende dalla verifica se questa app lavori esclusivamente con windows
<cristian_c> lucio1212: che tv è?
<lucio1212> è una panasonic
<cristian_c> Salvatore: non hai chiarito nulla del problema
<lucio1212> serie S
<cristian_c> Salvatore: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> lucio1212: uno tv di qualche anno fa?
<cristian_c> una
<lucio1212> si avrà un anno e qualche mese
<Salvatore> cristian_c cosa devo chiarire? Anche avendo installato php-gd non mi viene rilevato nel web panel di owncloud e cosi non posso continuare l'installazione
<cristian_c> lucio1212: vieira
<cristian_c> ?
<lucio1212> si esatto
<cristian_c> Salvatore: e allora dillo prima
<cristian_c> invece di scrivere
<cristian_c> Salvatore> Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi nell'installazione di php-gd?
<Salvatore> cristian_c ssendo il pc un po' antiquato uso la 14.04, non credo che con il mio problema c'entri la ram o hardware del mio pc, comunque voglio installare owncloud ma mi da sempre il problema di php-gd anche avendo effettuato l'installazione correttamente
<cristian_c> lucio1212: ok, quindi presumibilmente la panasonic utilizza il miracast
<Salvatore> L'ho scritto prima
<cristian_c> 'il problema di php-gd'
<cristian_c> Salvatore: ebbene. non ti eri affatto spiegato
<Salvatore> Ti posto tramite pastebin cosa mi viene detto
<Salvatore> Ok?
<lucio1212> questa per me è già complicata, quindi cosa dovrei fare?
<Salvatore> https://thepb.in/p/8qhO5RjyYyMS0
<cristian_c> lucio1212: l'unica cosa che funziona al momento in ubuntu è l'estensione google cast per chrome
<lucio1212> quindi come faccio a provarla?devo scaricare qualche app?
<cristian_c> lucio1212: cose come miraclecast e openwfd al momento non sono funzionanti, a quanto ne sp
<cristian_c> o non lo sono ancora
<cristian_c> lucio1212: http://askubuntu.com/questions/318298/ubuntu-as-miracast-sender-receiver
<lucio1212> ok quindi scarico Chrome e provo le estensioni che mi suggerisci
<cristian_c> Salvatore: dpkg -l | grep php-gd | pastebinit
<lucio1212> grazie per l'aiuto Cristian
<cristian_c> lucio1212: dovresti leggere a riguardo le info su google cast, non so se prevede il funzionamento solo con chromecast
<lucio1212> ok mi informo allora... grazie ancora
<cristian_c> lucio1212: di niente
<Salvatore> cristian_c cosa mi dovrebbe uscire dopo aver fatto questo comando?
<cristian_c> Salvatore: un link
<Salvatore> Non c'è
<cristian_c> Salvatore: ma hai installato pastebinit?
<Salvatore> Si
<cristian_c> Salvatore: e allora php-gd non è installato
<Salvatore> ho fatto il comando che tu mi hai detto prima
<Salvatore> cioè sudo apt-get install php-gd
<cristian_c> Salvatore: sudo apt-get install -y php-gd | pastebinit
<Carlin0> Salvatore, ma non ti dice qualcosa tipo : si sta inviando un documento vuoto etc etc ?
<Salvatore> C'è scritto si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura
<Carlin0> e dillo
<Salvatore> Ora mi ha dato un link
<Salvatore> Quando ho fatto il comando
<cristian_c> Salvatore: poata qui il link
<Salvatore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23093242/
<cristian_c> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 1583 non aggiornati.
<cristian_c> Salvatore: quando hai installato ubuntu?
<Carlin0> ammazza
<Salvatore> Ieri
<cristian_c> Salvatore: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Salvatore> Dice "Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura."
<cristian_c> Salvatore: digita bene il comando
<Salvatore> Ora sta andando, un secondo
<Salvatore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23093253/
<cristian_c> Salvatore: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y | pastebinit
<Salvatore> Non e' un problema se uso Ubuntu 14.04?
<cristian_c> Salvatore: al momento hai 16.04
<Salvatore> No...
<cristian_c> sì
<Salvatore> Io ho installlato Ubuntu 14.04...
<cristian_c> Salvatore: a meno che il pc non ti faccia gli scherzi, e ne dubito, hai la 16.04 installata
<Salvatore> Va bene
<cristian_c> appena il comando finisce te ne do la prova
<Salvatore> Ci mette un po'
<cristian_c> sono 1583 pacchetti da aggiornare
<cristian_c> Trovato http://it.archive.ubuntu.com xenial InRelease
<cristian_c> Salvatore: xenial è il nome della 16.04
<cristian_c> la 14.04 ha nome truaty
<cristian_c> truaty
<cristian_c> !release
<ubot-it> puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<cristian_c> !rilasci
<ubot-it> Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<Salvatore> cristian_c una volta che siamo riusciti ad installare php-gd riusciresti a guidarmi nella configurazione di mysql per owncloud?
<cristian_c> Salvatore: il tuo terminale dice che php-gd, ma siccome non hai fatto alcun aggiornamento
<cristian_c> può essere che il tuo software non lo rilevi per questo motivo
<Salvatore> Ah
<cristian_c> e prima hai detto che dpkg non restituiva alcun risultato
<Salvatore> Si
<cristian_c> mentre invece avrebbe dovuto restituire la riga di php-gd, se fosse installato
<Salvatore> Ti ripeto, ho effettuato il comando che mi hai prima scritto in questa chat cioè "sudo apt-get install php-gd"
<cristian_c> parlavo di
<cristian_c> cristian_c> Salvatore: dpkg -l | grep php-gd | pastebinit
<Salvatore> Hai detto che se php-gd era installato mi avrebbe dovuto dare una risposta
<Salvatore> Devo installare anche dpkg?
<cristian_c> è già installato dpkg
<cristian_c> fai finire gli aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> Salvatore: sono tanti, quindi potrebbe metterci un bel po'
<Salvatore> C'entra anche la connessione?
<cristian_c> se la connessione è lenta, ci metterai d più
<cristian_c> a scaricare gli aggiornamenti
<Salvatore> In teoria dovrei avere una 20 mega
<Salvatore> Di quanti giga si parla?
<cristian_c> nell'output di pastrbinit è scritto
<cristian_c> ma se non hai mai fatto alcun aggiornamento, dovrebbero essere consistenti
<Salvatore> Sono già passati 10 minuti
<cristian_c> Salvatore: c'è un metodo per vedere e tranquillizzarti che il sistema sta lavorando
<cristian_c> Salvatore: apri la dash, non chiudere il terminake
<Salvatore> Poi?
<cristian_c> Salvatore: digita nella dash monitor di sistema oppure digita task manager
<Salvatore> Poi?
<cristian_c> cosa esce nella dash?
<Salvatore> Monitor di sistema
<Salvatore> Ci clicco
<cristian_c> ok, apri monitor di sistrma
<Salvatore> Aperto
<cristian_c> ci sono i processi in esecuzione e i dati relativi a cpu e ram
<Salvatore> Si
<cristian_c> !info unity-gnome-system-monitor
<ubot-it> Package unity-gnome-system-monitor does not exist in xenial
<Salvatore> Io dovrei andare ma rimango altri 5 minuti per vedere cosa accade
<Salvatore> Nel terminale e' uscita una cosa
<cristian_c> Salvatore: ti conviene lasciarlo solo a lvaorare
<cristian_c> lavorare
<cristian_c> Salvatore: che è uscito nel terminale?
<Salvatore> Estrazione dei template dai pacchetti
<cristian_c> ecco
<cristian_c> probabilmente ha fatto il dow load
<cristian_c> download
<Salvatore> ed ora?
<cristian_c> e ora dopo averli scsricati li inatallerà
<Salvatore> Infatti ora e ritornato come prima
<cristian_c> Salvatore: quindi presumo che la prima parte sia finita, ora lui sta eseguendo la seconda parte, quella dell'installazione degli aggiornamenti
<Salvatore> Pensi che ci vorrà molto?
<cristian_c> Salvatore: penso di sì
<cristian_c> almeno lo stesso tempo che ci ha messo a scaricarli
<Salvatore> Mi conviene lasciarlo lavorare, mi dispiace ma ho un impegno urgente
<Salvatore> Ti ringrazio per il tuo aiuto
<Salvatore> Sperò che quando ritorno sei ancora qui, magari ad aiutare qualcun'altro
<cristian_c> possibile vhe vi metterà sui 10 minuti
<cristian_c> o forse di più
<Salvatore> Va bene, ritorno dopo a controllare
<cristian_c> Salvatore: ok, buona giornata
<Salvatore> Anche a te
<ilTeto> Buonasera, ho dovuto acquistare il kit per la firma digitale di poste italiane ma non sono riuscito a trovare il file per istallarlo. Sul forum non c'è niente che possa essere d'aiuto. Premetto che non capisco niente di informatica e ho appena aggiornato la versione 16.04. C'è qualcuno che può guidarmi?
<akis24> !chat | ilTeto
<ubot-it> ilTeto: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ilTeto> ubot-it: bene, grazie
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'bene, grazie'
<ALx0> Buongiorno oggi pomeriggio stavo chiedendo di un problema che ho messo qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23092943/
<ALx0> Volevo sapere come faccio a vedere la versione di Gnome sia da GUI che da terminale
<krabador> ALx0, hai software center aperto ?
<ALx0> No avevo il gestore pacchetti aperto, poi l'ho chiuso e ho installato
<krabador> in ubuntu versione main, gnome implementato , non ha componenti della stessa versione
<ALx0> versione main che significa?
<krabador> la versione principale, con unity
<krabador> !ubuntu | ALx0
<ubot-it> ALx0: Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<krabador> !derivate | ALx0
<ubot-it> ALx0: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<ALx0> Si c'è Unity volevo provare gnome3
<krabador> ti conviene installare direttamenet ubuntu-gnome
<ALx0> Aggiungo che dopo installazione adesso il SO non parte più.. -.-
<krabador> ALx0, appunto ...
<ALx0> è successo qualche casino...
<krabador> mischiare ambienti grafici nello stesso sistema puo' portare a problemi
<krabador> di diverso tipo
<ALx0> ah dovevo prima togliere Unity?
<krabador> no
<ALx0> Mh capito...
<krabador> !ripristino | ALx0
<ubot-it> ALx0: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<ALx0> Si per il rispristino ho un clone di Acronis..
<krabador> allora be your miracle
<ALx0> ma ubot-it lo possiamo usare tutti?
<krabador> no, se no si siupa.
<krabador> *sciupa
<ALx0> Ah si.. mi tocca rifare da capo!
<ALx0> !rispristino | ALx0
<ubot-it> ALx0, please see my private message
<ALx0> !ripristino | ALx0
<krabador> oh, ti basta leggere 2 linee prima, hai probemi nel farlo ?
<krabador> !abuso | ALx0
<ubot-it> ALx0: Ad ogni abuso del bot o ad indicazioni eluse seguirà un ban
<ALx0> Ah ok! Ho letto!
<ALx0> !installa
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'installa'
<ALx0> !say ubuntu > ALx0
<ubot-it> ALx0, please see my private message
<Gero> buona sera, dopo aver installato windows 7 non riesco piu ad accedere alla partizione di ubuntu. Sto seguendo la procedura ma non riesco a venirne fuori
<Gero> qualcuno pu; aiutarmi _
<krabador> genbu, "dopo aver installato windows 7 non riesco piu ad accedere alla partizione di ubuntu." ---> windows sovrascrive l'mbr, ma se hai usato tutto  il disco per windows, la partizione è spacciata
<krabador> fa una retrospettiva precisa di quello che hai fatto
<gero> posso farti vedere la situazione con gparted ?
<gero> comunque prima avevo fatto una partizione con gparted, e poi ho installato windows7
<krabador> !image | gero
<ubot-it> gero: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> con gparted
<krabador> e continua a spiegare
<gero> un attimo
<gero> http://prnt.sc/cau9ty
<gero> http://imgur.com/a/ESF5w
<krabador> gero, non c'è immagine
<gero> il secondo link
<krabador> sisi
<krabador> visto
<krabador> !grub | gero
<ubot-it> gero: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> segui la guida di ripristino
<gero> ti mostro anche quello che avevo fatto sul terminale ?
<gero> possiamo farlo insieme _
<gero> ?
<krabador> primai di dire che incontri problemi, si , giusto perchè prima <krabador> fa una retrospettiva precisa di quello che hai fatto
<krabador> è la risposta a <gero> ti mostro anche quello che avevo fatto sul terminale ?
<krabador> !pastebin | gero
<ubot-it> gero: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23094784/
<krabador> gero, perchè hai seguito pecorinamente quello che hai letto nella guida, senza leggere ?
<gero> cosa ho sbagliato ?
<krabador> "Se Ubuntu è installato con una partizione di /boot separata (in questo esempio /dev/sda2), sarà necessario montare anch'essa digitando da riga di comando:" ---> secondo te cosa significa?
<gero> non saprei
<Salvatore> Salve
<krabador> gero, lo capisci l'italiano ?
<krabador> !ciao | Salvatore
<ubot-it> Salvatore: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Salvatore> cristian_c
<krabador> Salvatore, non pingare ad personam
<gero> non e" una partizione separata il mio ubuntu _
<gero> ?
<Salvatore> krabador io e cristian stavamo parlando di un problema oggi pomeriggio...
<krabador> gero, "Se Ubuntu è installato con una partizione di /boot separata" ---> tu hai una partizione /boot separata ?
<Salvatore> Ma abbiamo dovuto interrompere la nostra conversazione causa un mio problema personale.
<gero> non so, non ci capisco niente. Solo mi servirebbe sistemare la situazione
<krabador> gero, la partizione in cui è installato il sistema , è un conto, una partizione /boot, separata , se creata, ed esistente un'altra
<gero> okay, non lo sapevo
<krabador> gero, chiedi nelle risorse in caso di dubbi, piuttosto che andare avanti senza sapere che cosa stai facendo
<gero> volevo provarci da solo prima
<krabador> gero, riavvia la live, segui la procedura di ripristino , lasciando perdere il passo della /boot separata, che non è per te
<krabador> gero, ci si concentra a capire cosa c'è scritto
<gero> hai il link della pagina della guida ?
<gero> okay trovato
<krabador> gero, ti invito ad inquadrare, che ubuntu sebbene sia molto facilitato per essere una versione di linux, vuole attenzione curiosità e voglia di imparare da parte dell'utente
<gero> quindi faccio tutti i punti tranne il punto 4 di questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> Salvatore, si, ma se conosci un po' IRC , le persone presenti non è detto che lo siano, o che vogliano essere direttamente interpellate, per questo in questa risorsa, puoi trovare nelle linee guida, che si invita a rivolgersi al canale
<Salvatore> Va bene
<krabador> nella guida , gero , è espressamente specificato "Se non si è sicuri su questo punto, molto probabilmente non si possiede una partizione di /boot separata. Saltare quindi il prossimo passaggio."
<krabador> Salvatore, ma libero di tenerti la tua questione per te :D
<gero> ci provo, grazie !!! riavvio il pc
<krabador> gero, adesso che hai anche windows7 , rifletti su quello che ti ho detto prima
<gero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23094835/
<gero> grazie
<gero> sono ancora io. Adesso vedo solo windows7 però
<krabador> gero, quel passaggio che non serviva , ha fatto danni
<krabador> gero, sei in live adesso?
<gero> no windows, aspetta che passo in live ok ?
<krabador> se ti interessa avere supporto...
<gero> tempo di avviare la live e torno
<gero> eccomi in live
<krabador> gero, apri il terminale
<gero> aperto
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<gero> fatto
<krabador> te lo tieni per te , il link del secondo comando ?
<krabador> gero, sveglia.
<gero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23094906/
<gero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23094906/
<gero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23094906/
<cristian_c> tri is mei che uan
<krabador> gero, sudo mkdir /media/a && sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/a
<krabador> gero, ls -la /media/a | pastebinit
<gero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23094923/
<krabador> gero, cat /media/a/boot/grub/grub.cfg | pastebinit
<gero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23094931/
<krabador> gero, ls -la /media/a/boot | pastebinit
<gero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23094939/
<krabador> gero, sudo umount /dev/sda2
<krabador> gero, risegui la guida di ripristino di grub
<gero> puoi inviarmi il link ?
<krabador> ma come comando per la reinstallazione usa              grub-install --target=i386-pc --recheck /dev/sda
<gero> okay
<gero> ti chiedo per sicurezza, questo comando devo darlo ? sudo chroot /mnt
<krabador> gero, adesso non dubitare di tutti i comandi della guida.. .
<gero> fatto ! riavvio il sistema ! grzie ancora !
<gero> adesso non c-e piu nemmeno windows !
<gero> disperazione
<krabador> sei scappato prima che ti segnalassi l'ultimo commando
<Salvatore> lol
<gero> devo rifare tutta la procedura ?
<krabador> si
<Salvatore> krabador, costa deve fare gero?
<krabador> ed alla fine  update-grub
<Salvatore> cosa*
<krabador> gero, e fa un pastebin di tutto
<gero> okay...un attimo. Intanto puoi reinviarmi il comando per installare grub _
<gero> ?
<krabador> grub-install --target=i386-pc --recheck /dev/sda
<Salvatore> scommetto che ha cancellato la partizione dov'era installato il boot loader di linux...
<gero> update-grub lo faccio dopo il punto 7 ?
<gero> o dopo grub-install --target=i386-pc --recheck /dev/sda  ?
<krabador> gero, sveglia
<krabador> gero, "<krabador> sei scappato prima che ti segnalassi l'ultimo commando"
<krabador> dopo grub-install --target=i386-pc --recheck /dev/sda
<gero> ok
<gero> ho fatto, update-grub
<gero> faccio il punto 6 e 7 o va bene cosi ?
<krabador> gero, come ti ho chiesto prima
<krabador> krabador> gero, e fa un pastebin di tutto
<gero> http://pastebin.com/MuhGJ9pz
<krabador> esci da chroot, smonta le partizioni e riavvia
<gero> ok
<gero> fatto....posso riavviare ?
<gero> http://pastebin.com/4hcA1VCE
<krabador> gero, ma sei veramente sicuro di capire l'italiano?
<gero> riavvio
<krabador> bravo
<gero> grazie
<krabador> gero, abbiamo finito gli applausi
<Salvatore> Salve, ho lo stesso problema di oggi pomeriggio, praticamente owncloud non mi rileva php-gd anche se l'ho installato usando "sudo apt-get install php-gd" come mi e' stato suggerito
<krabador> Salvatore, ti conviene consultare le loro risorse, hanno anche un canale irc qui in freenode
#ubuntu-it 2016-08-27
<lubuntiano> ciao ragazzi, qualcuno di voi ha mai installato emule su lubuntu?
<gero> buongiorno
<gero> il mio lubuntu non si avvia più, qualcuno può aiutarmi ?
<gero> buongiorno, chi mi aiuta a ripristinare il mio Lubuntu _
<ALx0> gero, spiega cos'è successo
<Salvatore> Salve a tutti
<f843d0> !ciao | Salvatore
<ubot-it> Salvatore: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Salvatore> Raga mi sapete dire perchè quando provo ad aumentare la luminosità dello schermo si bugga e si alza e si abbassa da sola?
<f843d0> !dettagli | Salvatore
<ubot-it> Salvatore: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Salvatore> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Salvatore> Allora, uso Ubuntu 14.04 ma ieri ho scoperto che c'era la 16.04, CPU: Intel Atom CPU N270 32 bit, 2GB di ram, Scheda Video: Intel 954GME x86/MMX/SSE2, Modello notebook: MSI U100, UEFI non presente ma avevo intenzione di installarlo, il mio problema è che non riesco ad aumentare la luminosità del mio desktop poiché appena provo a farlo si bugga e la
<Salvatore>  luminosità si alza e si abbassa da sola e sono costretto a riavviare il pc
<Salvatore> Lo so, le caratteristiche del pc non sono avanzate ma a me serve solo per fare un piccolo server casalingo dove installare un server di archiviazione
<f843d0> Salvatore: sarebbe meglio intensificare il concetto "uso Ubuntu 14.04 ma ieri ho scoperto che c'era la 16.04"
<Salvatore> f843d0 hop
<Salvatore> Aspetta
<genisar> Sono un neo fruitore di Ubuntu 16; Ho installato aMule ma nei vari settaggi non riesco ad indicare al software quale lettore video usare per le anteprime ... andando su "cerca" non trovo dove Ubuntu collochi i programmi, qualcuno puo aiutarmi ?
<f843d0> Salvatore: ad ogni modo, la gestione del backlight per Intel è notoriamente fastidiosa, e ci vorrà qualche parametro al kernel per appropriata interfaccia con ACPI
<Salvatore> Praticamente ho installato da USB la 14.04 ma ieri avendo dei problemi nell'installare php-gd ho mandato il pastebin dell'errore e cristian_c mi aveva detto che usavo la 16.04 poiché c'era scritto   Xenial che faceva parte di Ubuntu 16-04
<Salvatore> Come aggiungo quei parametri?
<genbu> genisar, installa da terminale vlc. il binario credo lo troverai in /usr/bin
<cristian_c> Salvatore:
<Salvatore> Dimmi cristian_c
<cristian_c> Salvatore: usi veramente unity su atom n270?
<Salvatore> Si, perchè?
<Salvatore> Comunque ho il pastebin di apt-get upgrade che mi hai detto di mandare ieri
<cristian_c> genisar: qui si fa supporto ad ubuntu, per amule cerca nelle loro risorse
<cristian_c> Salvatore: perché ti conviene usare un flavour leggero come lubuntu
<cristian_c> ubuntu non è fatto per netbook come il tuo, che hanno poche risorse
<Salvatore> La versione di ubuntu  che sto usando ora su questo pc non da lag o cose del genere
<cristian_c> Salvatore: ok, mandalo
<Salvatore> Ma proverò
<Salvatore> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23097461/
<Salvatore> cristian_c L'ho rifatto anche un'altro ora perchè diceva che c'erano altri pacchetti non aggiornati
<f843d0> Salvatore: se hai appena eseguito un aggiornamento, ti conviene controllare che il sistema sia ancora stabile con un riavvio
<cristian_c> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 676 non aggiornati.
<cristian_c> beh, altri 700
<Salvatore> cristian_c ho rifatto di nuovo lo stesso comando ma mi da sempre la stessa risposta
<Salvatore> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23097463/
<f843d0> Salvatore: sudo apt-get update fa solo l'aggiornamento della "lista" dei pacchetti disponibili per il gestore dei pacchetti apt
<cristian_c> Salvatore: non li hai aggiornati quei 676
<f843d0> Salvatore: il comando per procedere all'aggiornamento è diverso
<Salvatore> apt-get upgrade però no f843d0
<cristian_c> Salvatore: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y | pastebinit
<Salvatore> Sapete dirmi se prendo un vps con ubuntu installato mi e' possibile lo stesso creare un server di archiviazione?
<f843d0> Salvatore: man apt-get e potrai vedere le inaspettate differenze tra upgrade e dist-upgrade
<f843d0> !chat | Salvatore
<ubot-it> Salvatore: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<genisar> Grazie Genbu
<Salvatore> Certo che ci mette tanto eh
<genbu> prego
<Salvatore> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/23097551
<cristian_c> !info php-gd
<ubot-it> php-gd (source: php-defaults (35ubuntu6)): GD module for PHP [default]. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.0+35ubuntu6 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 11 kB
<cristian_c> Salvatore: dpkg -l | grep php-gd | pastebinit
<genisar> come posso passare da Ubuntu 16,04 a Lubuntu ? Sto usando un Netbook datato
<Salvatore> cristian_c non va
<cristian_c> genisar: fai un dvd o una usb con rufus
<cristian_c> !lubuntu | genisar
<ubot-it> genisar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu | Download: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/ | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/MD5SUMS
<cristian_c> Salvatore: posta il link risultante
<Salvatore> Non e' uscito nessun link
<cristian_c> Salvatore: sudo apt-get install -y php-gd | pastebinit
<Salvatore> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23097576/
<genisar> Ho provato ieri a usare la procedura suggerita ma nessun risultato Lubuntu non si installava mentre Ubuntu si ...pero sarebbe meglio un SO piu snello è
<cristian_c> Salvatore: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<cristian_c> genisar: non ci sono differenze in tal senso
<cristian_c> genisar: che pc hai?
<cristian_c> !dettagli | genisar
<ubot-it> genisar: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Salvatore> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23097633/
<cristian_c> Salvatore: allora non hai installato 16.04
<cristian_c> hai installato 14.04 e poi fatto avanzamento a 16.04
<Salvatore> No, ho ubuntu 14.04
<cristian_c> Salvatore: eh, no, hai 16.04
<cristian_c> per favore...
<Salvatore> Ho cercato di farlo ma non andava
<cristian_c> Salvatore: lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<Salvatore> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23097641/
<Salvatore> Ma mi trolla
<genisar> Ubuntu 16,04 su netbook Acer Aspire 1410  Intel Celeron Processor 743 1,3 Ghz; Vga  Intel GMA 4500 MhD; 2Gb di Memoria
<cristian_c> Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description: Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS Release: 16.04 Codename: xenial
<Salvatore> Ho visto cristian_c
<cristian_c> Salvatore: sei ancora convinto di avere 14.04?
<Salvatore> ...
<Salvatore> Il computer mi fa scherzi...
<Salvatore> Comunque ora cosa si fa?
<genisar> Ripeto , vengo dal mondo Apple e sono un incredibile ignorante per quanto riguarda Linux
<cristian_c> Salvatore: nessuno scherzo
<Salvatore> genisar allora ritorna al mondo apple...
<cristian_c> hai installato 14.04 e poi fatto avanzamento a 16.04
<f843d0> Salvatore: si attende l'aggiornamento di tutto l'ambiente, direi. Poi si può cercare una soluzione per il backlight, basandosi su versione di kernel e driver video
<cristian_c> Salvatore: ohhh, si trattano così gli utenti, come genisar?
<Salvatore> f843d0 per ora la luminosità può anche aspettare
<Salvatore> cristian_c perchè?
<f843d0> genisar: perchè lubuntu non si installava?
<cristian_c> Salvatore: il discorso è il seguente:
<f843d0> genisar: quale errore ti restituiva, o eziologia?
<genisar> Non ho abbandonato il mondo Apple volevo solamente installare un SO piu decente di Windows su un Netbook
<genisar> Lubintu non partiva proprio dalla chiavetta USB
<cristian_c> genisar: il punto ècche dovresti dire che supporto hai fatto per l'installazione
<cristian_c> ah, usb
<cristian_c> genisar: e come l'hai fatta l'uab?
<cristian_c> usb
<f843d0> genisar: se non parte proprio l'USB, meglio controllare md5sum della iso per cominciare
<f843d0> genisar: poi appunto, sapere da quale sistema operativo hai creato l'USB e con quale tool
<genisar> quando ho installato sulla chiavetta (con Rufus) Ubntu è magicamente partita l'installazione
<cristian_c> Salvatore: non hai installato 16.04, ma hai fatto avanzamento da 14.04 a 16.04, questo è il punto
<Salvatore> cristian_c ed ora cosa si fa?
<cristian_c> Salvatore: e quando si fa questo tipo di procedura, è facile che qualcosa possa andare storto, sopratutto se si è measo mano al sistema in precedenza
<genisar> comunque se mi dite che la differenza tra Ubuntu e Lubuntu non è rimaschevole mi tengo tranquillamente Ubuntu che mi piace
<cristian_c> Salvatore: prova: sudo apt-get install -f | pastebinit
<cristian_c> genisar: intendo, come hai fatto l'usb di lubuntu?
<f843d0> genisar: l'unica differenza è il DE = Desktop Environment. Ubuntu usa unity, Lubuntu usa LXDE
<cristian_c> genisar: la differenza c'è, ma non nel boot da usb
<cristian_c> dovrebbero partire entrambi da uab
<Salvatore> crisitian_c questo comando cosa fa?
<Salvatore> cristian_c*
<cristian_c> Salvatore: è quello indicato nell'output di uno dei precedenti pastebin
<Salvatore> Va bene
<f843d0> genisar: e anche per Lubuntu hai usato Rufus?
<Salvatore> Lento sto comando
<cristian_c> strano
<cristian_c> però aspettiamo
<cristian_c> Salvatore: guarda anche nel monitor di sistema, per capire se la cpu sta lavorando
<genisar> No Salvatore per Lubutu avevo usato unetbootin
<genisar> Poi ho scoperto Rufus e le cose sono andate meglio ma non ho provato a usare Rufus per Lubuntu ... ci ho passato l'intero pomeriggio di ieri e onestamente ora rifare tutto da capo, se non ne vale realmente la pena ... non mi passa neanche per l'adel cervello
<cristian_c> genisar: l'errore è stato quello
<genisar> anticamera del cervello
<cristian_c> genisar: unetbootin non è un granché compatibile con molti bios
<cristian_c> genisar: perciò si conaiglia
<genisar> Probabilmente hai ragione ... ma ora vale la pena di ricominciare tutto da capo ?
<cristian_c> !usbwin | genisar
<ubot-it> genisar: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<genisar> L'ho gia fatto
<genisar> infatti ora Ubuntu va bene
<cristian_c> genisar: se non vuoi installare lubuntu, non lo installi, nessuno ti costringe
<cristian_c> genisar: l'hai fto con ubuntu, non con lubuntu
<cristian_c> *fatto
<genisar> è chiaro ma volevo solo sapere se la differenza è molto sensibile
<genisar> tra Ubuntu e Lubuntu
<cristian_c> genisar: lubuntu è dedicato principalmente ai vecchi pc, come icnetbook
<cristian_c> con poche risorse
<f843d0> genisar: la differenza può essere sensibile nell'esperienza utente
<genisar> ma è possibile fare un Downgrade senza riformattare l'HD ?
<f843d0> genisar: LXDE è un ambiente grafico più scarno ma più reattivo di Unity
<f843d0> genisar: ci metti meno con una reinstallazione che non con un adattamento
<genisar> si ma ho installato una marea di programmi
<genisar> e molti dati come video e audio
<f843d0> genisar: ad ogni modo, puoi realizzare il supporto di installazione per lubuntu e provare in live l'ambiente
<cristian_c> genisar: puoi persino provare lubuntu in modalità live, senza installarlo
<f843d0> genisar: e poi decidere come procedere
<genisar> Mi stai dicendo una cosa che non capisco appieno
<genisar> posso mettere Lubuntu sulla USB e far partire il SO con quella ?
<f843d0> genisar: si, le modalità live delle release GNU/Linux caricano il sistema operativo in RAM e fanno partire una sessione valida per un lifecycle (di default, ma si possono anche realizzare sistemi persistenti)
<genisar> e com'è la procedura ? Perdona la colpevole ignoranza
<cristian_c> genisar: puoi persino mandare lubuntu in live e installarlo nella partizione di lubuntu, non perdendocdati della home, se utilizzi l'installazione personalizzata, scegliendo 'Altro', NON fprmattando la partizione di ubuntu, e creando un secondo utente
<cristian_c> diverso da quello esistente
<f843d0> genisar: operare il boot da supporto di installazione, e invece di selezionare installa dal primo menu, scegliere "Prova senza installare"
<cristian_c> !installazione | genisar
<ubot-it> genisar: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> !ripristino | genisar
<ubot-it> genisar: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> ovviamente qui sarà sempre caldeggiato il backup, prima di eseguire operazioni del genere
<genisar> Ci penserò, grazie comunque, molto gentili e preparati
<Bernardo> Devo avviare il computer con xubuntu ma non ci riesco, ho windows 7 installato come sistema.
<Bernardo> Vorrei fare in modo di non fare qualcosa di permanente
<krabador> Bernardo, nel senso che non riesci a premere il pulsante?
<Bernardo> no
<krabador> descrivi cosa succede
<Bernardo> Ho caricato xubuntu su una pendrive di 8GB. poi accendo il computer e non si carica xubuntu ma windows
<krabador> bene
<krabador> e
<krabador> come hai caricato xubuntu sulla pendrive da 8gb ?
<Bernardo> prima l'ho scaricato sul computer e poi ho fatto copia e incolla
<krabador> bravo
<krabador> non funzionerà mai
<Bernardo> perchè?
<krabador> perchè non è che sian tutto scontato con i pc
<krabador> Bernardo, bisognerebbe essere informati sui tipi di files che si maneggianon
<Bernardo> adesso ho installato un programma che si chiama unetbooting
<Bernardo> ma non so usarlo. sono disperato
<krabador> se avessi letto sulla stessa pagina di download di ubuntu, avresti scoperto che non solo non puoi fare copia incolla
<krabador> Bernardo, e nonostante io ti stia parlando
<krabador> stai continuando a fare di testa tua...
<Bernardo> parto da zero
<krabador> sicuro che il mondo pc e linux, possa fare al caso tuo? Non è proprio un sistema per chi si vuole improvvisare...
<Bernardo> so usare linux
<krabador> ah, ecco perchè hai dato per scontato che un file iso si incollasse dentro una pendrive e basta...
<Bernardo> ho fatto delle ricerche e l'80% dicono che mi conviene installare xubuntu perchè è piu leggero
<Bernardo> prima me lo ha installato un mio amico
<Bernardo> e cosi ho fatto pratica
<krabador> Bernardo, tra le tue ricerche, cerca pure cosa è un file iso, e come si maneggia per fare un supporto di installazione
<krabador> Bernardo, ti consiglio di partire dalla stessa pagina di download ubuntu :D
<Bernardo> ci sono
<Bernardo> il file si scarica normalmente?
<krabador> Bernardo, allora, tagliando corto
<krabador> !usbwin | Bernardo
<ubot-it> Bernardo: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> !iso | Bernardo
<ubot-it> Bernardo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> il primo nel caso della pendrive,
<krabador> il secondo nel caso tu voglia fare un dvd
<krabador> nel primo, hai i link che ti spiegano come usarlo
<Bernardo> ho già scaricato il file
<Bernardo> adesso vorrei sapere come avviare il computer (in modalità provvisoria)
<krabador> Bernardo, leggi i link , ti dicono come usarlo
<krabador> per altri problemi, chiedi pura.
<krabador> *pure.
<Bernardo> il primo o secondo link che mi avete mandato?
<Guest26256> Mi aiutate?
<krabador> eh, difficile dirlo
 * krabador accende 8 lampade per insetti 
<cristian_c> una centrale enel
<libellula> sprechi un sacco di corrente
<krabador> il fine giustifica i mezzi
<f843d0> Machiavelli
<maxowl> Ciao a tutti
<f843d0> !ciao | maxowl
<ubot-it> maxowl: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<maxowl> Ho installato ubuntu su Windows 10 , dopo il riavvio finale non mi compare neanche all'
<krabador> ubuntu dentro windows 10 ?
<maxowl> avvio, comeposso fare? Grazie mille!
<krabador> !dettagli | maxowl
<ubot-it> maxowl: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<maxowl> Ubuntu 16.04 notebook con uefi
<maxowl> Ram 4.0 giga
<maxowl> Hp pavilion
<f843d0> maxowl: è davvero il meglio che puoi fare in accordo con quanto richiesto?
<maxowl> Tra poco scrivo altre info
<cristian_c> alla prossima puntata
<Carlin0> intanto segnati queste
<maxowl> hai ricevuto le info sul mio notebook? te le invio di nuovo? Grazie
<maxowl> ciao a tutti....qualche minuti fa chattavo con esperto, non ricordo chi fosse
<krabador> !dettagli | maxowl
<ubot-it> maxowl: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<krabador> hai detto  <maxowl> Ubuntu 16.04 notebook con uefi
<krabador> <maxowl> Ram 4.0 giga
<krabador> <maxowl> Hp pavilion
<krabador> continua con i dettagli
<maxowl> te li scrivo subito
<maxowl> HP Pavilion Sleekbook 15, Windows 10 home versione 1511, Intel Pentium CPU 2117U 1.80 GHz, RAM 4.00, sistema operativo 64bit basato su x64
<krabador> maxowl, hai con te pendrive usb o dvd con cui hai fatto l'installazione ?
<maxowl> certo
<krabador> allora mandala in boot, carica la sessione di prova, ed entra qui da li
<maxowl> mando allora la prova e poi ti cerco
<maxowl> grazie mille
<maxowl> a tra poco
<krabador> bene
<krabador> maxowl, ho pvt disabilitati , scrivi tranquillamente qui
<cristian_c> è timido
<krabador> maxowl, ho pvt disabilitati , scrivi tranquillamente in canale, è qui apposta per fornire assistenza, da parte di tutti i presenti se disponibili
<maxowl> ciao krabador ci sono
<krabador> maxowl, bene, apri il terminale
<maxowl> ossia
<krabador> maxowl, premi ctrl alt t
<maxowl> fatto
<krabador> maxowl, sudo fdisk -l | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> copi questo
<krabador> lo incolli dentro
<krabador> premi invio
<krabador> ed incolli qui l'indirizzo web , tra le linee di output che avrai
<maxowl> bash: https://ptpb.pw: No such file or directory
<krabador> maxowl, sei connesso qui dalla sessione di prova ?
<maxowl> certo
<krabador> hai copiato ed incollato correttamente il comando nel terminale
<krabador> ?
<krabador> maxowl, vuoi dare segni di vita ?
<maxowl> ora credo di si
<krabador> ora chedi di poter dare segni di vita :D ?
<krabador> maxowl, copi tutta la linea, la incolli nel terminale (sai fare copia/incolla?) premi invio
<krabador> ed incolli qui l'indirizzo web risultante, in mezzo alle varie linee.
<maxowl> https://ptpb.pw/ogQn
<krabador> maxowl, efibootmgr | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> fa la stessa cosa
<maxowl> fatto
<krabador> si, ma non tenerti il link per te
<maxowl> https://ptpb.pw/XoVu
<maxowl> https://ptpb.pw/XoVu
<maxowl> scusami
<krabador> maxowl, va a controllare , in bios, qual'è la voce del boot impostata come prima, vedi quali opzioni ci sono
<krabador> maxowl, se ne trovi una chiamata "ubuntu" seleziona quella, salva i cambiamenti , vedi come va
<krabador> maxowl, come accedere in bios, lo vedi dal manuale del notebool
<krabador> nel caso non avessi quella voce, torna qui
<maxowl> ok a dopo
<Skuff> Ciao a tutti. Questo e' il risultato del comando natstat. Carlino diceva (giustamente) che sembra il natstat di una virtual machine. @Krabador chiedo soprattutto a te. Cosa devo posso fare?
<Skuff> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23098653/
<Skuff> Oltre a buttarlo ovviamente
<Skuff> Non c'e' nessuno?
<libellula> sì
<Skuff> avete letto la mia r ichiesta?
<Skuff> ??
<f843d0> Skuff: fai pace con il cervello
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Skuff
<ubot-it> Skuff: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Skuff> scusate ragazzi non avevo visto le vostre risposte
<Skuff> cristian_c che tipo di dettagli vuoi?
<f843d0> 20:02:53< f843d0> Skuff: fai pace con il cervello
<Skuff> mi e' stato detto per un mese.. non so onestamente
<f843d0> Skuff: semplicemente, significa che ancora non hai fatto pace, altrimenti avresti letto, interpretato ed elaborato...
<f843d0> !dettagli | Skuff
<ubot-it> Skuff: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Skuff> non le ho queste informazioni. Se mi indicate un comando terminal da utilizzare. Che ridia un qualcosa tipo dxdiag con windows, sono molto contento di farvelo avere
<cristian_c> Skuff: nel senso , esponi perfattemente il tipo di problema e contesto
<cristian_c> dettagliatamente
<cristian_c> altrimenti non capiamo di cosa stai parlando e non possiamo direzionarti
<Skuff> @Cristian E' difficile sintetizzare. Il fatto e' che dal netstat che ho postato prima dovreste essere in grado di stabilire se c'e' qualcosa di strano, o no?
<cristian_c> Skuff: insomma, hai dato un comando e il risultato ti ha suggerito che c'è qualcosa che non va?
<Skuff> Prima ho installato ubuntu 15.02 (era l'unica versione che avevo a disposizione non contaminat)
<cristian_c> che non ti fa dormire la notte
<cristian_c> Skuff: 15.02 non esiste, ufficialmente
<fabio_cc> Skuff, 15.02 non esiste, e cosa vuol dire contaminata?
<Skuff> perche' era un vecchio CD utilizzato molto tempo fa
<Skuff> di recente ho utilizzato una versione 16>04 installata dalla chiave USB
<cristian_c> e allora qual è il problema?
<Skuff> ma e' stata utilizzata per una settimana, ecredo che chi stia controllando il  mio computer
<Skuff> Il problema e' che qualcuno ha il controllo del mio pc
<krabador> Skuff, hai un cellulare che puo' fare il tethering ?
<Skuff> il cellulare e' probabilmente nelle stesse condizioni, e poi non so cosa sia il tethering
<Skuff> la versione su chiavetta e' inutile usarla, ci avranno fatto qualcosa
<Skuff> prima ho installato il sistema due volte, con una chiave criptata
<Skuff> quando ho cercato di entrare quella chiav non funzionava
<Skuff> per poter usare il pc ho dovuto installare senza criptare
<krabador> Skuff, " tethering" ---> connetterti con la rete del telefono via wireless, col pc
<Joshua^Dunamis> Skuff: ma è la prima volta che installi con una chiave ciptata?
<Skuff> no
<Skuff> l'ho fatto altre volte e ci ero riuscito
<Skuff> ieri era criptata con una psw che sia io che "lui" conoscevamo
<krabador> Skuff, allora scarica una iso, fa un supporto di installazione , collegati con la rete del cellulare, in sessinoe live
<krabador> e vedi che succede, per una mezza giornata
<Joshua^Dunamis> ah boh... io non sono esperto... provai una volta ad installare un'altra distro usando lmv e chiavi criptate ma è successo un casino..
<Skuff> scarica una iso = immagino non su questo computer. ?
<krabador> Skuff, puoi scaricarla dove ti pare
<krabador> nessuno puo' fargli nulla
<Skuff> quando poi pero inserisco la chiave USB (nuova) nel computer per metterci sopra l'ISo...?
<Skuff> ma un comando dxdiag non esiste sul serio?
<f843d0> Skuff: lshw, è anche meglio
<Skuff> questo comando a cosa serve?
<Skuff> sudo apt-get install hardinfo
<f843d0> Skuff: e finiscila con Rockfeller e le scie chimiche e svegliati
<f843d0> Skuff: e btw, niente installazione su VM
<Skuff> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23098949/
<krabador> Skuff, sudo lshw
<krabador> non barare
<Skuff> scusa!
<Skuff> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23098957/
<Joshua^Dunamis> Skuff: stai usando Ubuntu su macchina fisica o virtuale?
<Skuff> in teoria sono sul mio solito laptop
<krabador> ed in pratica ?
<Skuff> non ho collegato niente anche perche' non ne sono capace
<Skuff> ho solo installato ubuntu...
<Skuff> su macchina fisica (immagino) e non c'e' neanche instalalto windows su un'altra partixione
<Joshua^Dunamis> si ma Ubuntu lo hai installato sul disco o lo usi su un client WM tipo VirtualBox che gira su un altro sistema operativo tipo windows?
<Skuff> su disco
<Skuff> preche la seconda non so neanche di cosa parli
<Skuff> solo che ioho l'impressione che le mie installazioni siano fasulle.. nel senso. E' come se chi controlla il pc mi impedisce ogni iniziativa personale
<krabador> Skuff, il pc si accende da solo via lan?
<Skuff> ho provato a cambiare l'ordine del boot dal bios per evitare che l'installazione partisse dall'hardisk
<Skuff> si
<krabador> Skuff, e da dove dovrebbe partire?
<Skuff> l'altro giorno ho installato ubuntu, spento il pc, esco di casa, torno ed e' acceso e senza sistema operativo at all
<Skuff> no scusa il pc mi si e' acceso da solo, ma non so se via lan o no, io l'unico modo che conosco per accenderlo e' premere il power button
<f843d0> Skuff: per queste affermazioni, si prega di far pace con il cervello
<Skuff> quali affermazioni?
<Carlin0> Skuff, avrai il disco danneggiato
<f843d0> 21:03:47< Skuff> no scusa il pc mi si e' acceso da solo, ma non so se via lan o no, io l'unico modo che conosco per accenderlo e' premere il power button
<f843d0> No, il cervello danneggiato
<Carlin0> (e non solo)
<Joshua^Dunamis> Skuff: in che senso il pc ti si è acceso da solo?
<f843d0> In nessun senso, Joshua^Dunamis
<f843d0> I PC non si accendono da soli
<f843d0> E neanche Kevin Mitnick accende il PC a un cretino qualsiasi su questo mondo
<Joshua^Dunamis> è tuo il laptop?... forse è impostato dal BIOS di accendersi con un timer?
<krabador> i pc si accendono da soli , in configurazioni aziendali ,dove un'amministratore fa anche quello che vogliono
<krabador> Skuff, fa come ti ho detto ed amen.
<cristian_c> f843d0: però farebbe comodo, uno che accende il pc al posto tuo
<Skuff> Ciao Carlino scusami mi dici che ho il cervello danneggiato, pero' l'altra sera tu mi hai detto che il risultato del mio netstat dava l'impressione strana
<f843d0> cristian_c: ancora di più se lavora al posto mio, ma lo stipendio arriva sempre qui
<Joshua^Dunamis> cristian_c: tra un po' uscirà un'app per quello XD
<Skuff> Kabrador ora metto una versione 16.04
<Skuff> da chiavetta usb
<Skuff> cos'altro
<Skuff> non so come collegarmi con la rete del cellulare livce
<f843d0> Skuff: collegati a un router e abbandona tutte le tue teorie complottistiche
<Joshua^Dunamis> io con kde-connect uso lo smartphone come telecomando, mouse a distanza, tastiera ecc
<krabador> Skuff, fai il supporto di installazione , carichi sessione live, imposti il cellulare per connetterti, e vedi documemtazione a riguardo , al che provi la sessione di prova per una mezza giornata
<krabador> al che , dopo, fa sapere
<Skuff> sessione live?
<krabador> Skuff, susu, che lo sai.
<Skuff> lo so hai ragione
<Skuff> lo avevo dimenticato per un attimo
<Skuff> sai credo che seguiro il suggerimento di f843d0 e cerco di togliermi sta storie dalla testa
<fabio_cc> Skuff, approvo
<Skuff> se mi controllano, tranquillo, tanto almeno cosi mi sento solo
<Skuff> meno solo
<Skuff> :)
<krabador> senti Skuff
<Skuff> dimmi kabrador
<krabador> hai superato il limite di inquinamento del log, puoi rimanere da adesso in poi, solo a leggere
<staind> ciao a tutti
<staind> posso farvi una domanda
<fabio_cc> !ciao | staind
<ubot-it> staind: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<staind> ciao
<staind> ho un probblemino nn so dove smanettare
<Carlin0> !chiedi | staind
<ubot-it> staind: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<staind> ok ho lo schermo che ha dei colori boh strani nn so come regolarli
<fabio_cc> staind, spiegati meglio
<fabio_cc> !dettagli | staind
<ubot-it> staind: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<staind> ubuntu 16 lts sembra sbiadito lo schermo
<Joshua^Dunamis> staind: c'è solo Ubuntu? Su altri SO come risulta lo schermo?
<staind> solo ubuntu
<staind> ho un  altro pc con xubuntu ma si vede meglio di questo
<Joshua^Dunamis> hai controllato luminosità e contrasto?
<Joshua^Dunamis> prima di Ubuntu avevi altri SO? Come si vedeva?
<Joshua^Dunamis> raga... non siamo indovini.... XD
<staind> avevo windosw 7  si vedeva bene
<Joshua^Dunamis> dettagli.... dettagli...
<Joshua^Dunamis> ok
<Joshua^Dunamis> appena hai messo Ubuntu invece? O è successo dopo
<staind> mo ho lasciato su ubuntu
<Joshua^Dunamis> ?
<staind> e cambiato
<Joshua^Dunamis> è cambiato?
<staind> si sembrano sbiaditi i colori
<Joshua^Dunamis> hai aggiornato, modificato, il driver della scheda video?
<staind> sbiaditi
<Joshua^Dunamis> che scheda video hai?
<staind> intel gma 4500m up to1695mb dvmt
<Joshua^Dunamis> usi gli intel free?
<Joshua^Dunamis> (intendo driver)
<Carlin0> gli intel so tutti open
<staind> processore intel t4500
<staind> nn so altro
<Joshua^Dunamis> che versione hai del driver video?
<staind> come faccio a saperlo
<Joshua^Dunamis> hai controllato banalmente luminosità e contrasto?
<Joshua^Dunamis> e saturazione?
<cristian_c> staind: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> staind: in un terminale
 * Joshua^Dunamis qui passa la palla agli altri... non ricorda benissimo su Ubuntu quali parametri video si possono controllare
<staind> trovo solo calibrazione
<Joshua^Dunamis> ma se entri nel bios si vede normale?
<Joshua^Dunamis> bisogna capire se hai un problema hardware o software
<staind> si normale
<Joshua^Dunamis> ok è il sistema operativo
<cristian_c> staind: apri un terminale
<staind> si nn melo fa mandare
<staind> aspe riprovo
<cristian_c> staind: la password non è visibile
<cristian_c> ma viene correttamente digitata
<staind> nn meli  manda i dati del terminale
<Joshua^Dunamis> staind: come lo apri sto terminale? usa CTRL+ALT+T
<cristian_c> staind: fa una schermata
<cristian_c> !image | staind
<ubot-it> staind: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Joshua^Dunamis> non ti fa scrivere sul terminale?
<staind> si mi fa scriver quando voglio incollare sulla chat nn melo manda
<cristian_c> staind: non devi incollare niente in chat, per ora
<Joshua^Dunamis> staind: non devi incollare adesso in chat... il pacchetto che dovresti installare poi provede a far fare questo
<cristian_c> staind: ma il comando è andato a buon fine?
<staind> mi dice 0 installati 0 aggiornati
<cristian_c> staind: manda scher,
<cristian_c> staind: manda schermata
<staind> 0 da rimuovere e 9 nn aggiornati
<cristian_c> altrimenti stiamo a girarci i pollici
<Joshua^Dunamis> cristian_c: credo sia installato... il nostro amico staind è proprio in principio di cammin nel pianeta Linux
<staind> bravo
<Joshua^Dunamis> staind: però (consiglio) ... se hai intenzione di usare questo sistema operativo comincia a leggere anche un po' di documentazione...
<staind> e si
<Joshua^Dunamis> lo hai installato proprio oggi? diciamo adesso?
<staind> no da un po
<cristian_c> staind: vediamo se Joshua^Dunamis ha ragione
<staind> ma nn mici sono mai messo
<Joshua^Dunamis> da quando di preciso?
<staind> 1 anno
<Joshua^Dunamis> azz
<staind> ikt
<Joshua^Dunamis> compà
<cristian_c> staind: lshw -C video | pastebinit
<staind> l'ho usato pochissimo
<cristian_c> staind: se restituisce un link web, postalo qui
<gero> salve a tutti, dopo aver installato windows e aggiornato il grub, non riesco ugualmente a far partire il mio Lubuntu, Chi può aiutarmi ?
<Joshua^Dunamis> staind: almeno se apt-get ha installato un pacchetto o no... in un anno avresti dovuto impararlo
<Joshua^Dunamis> cmq
<Joshua^Dunamis> ...
<staind> ho il potere di super mucca hahaha
<Joshua^Dunamis> segui cio che ha detto cristian_c
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | gero
<ubot-it> gero: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Joshua^Dunamis> circa il link da usare
<krabador> !ripristino | gero
<ubot-it> gero: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> con la iso di ubuntu che hai usato per l'installazione
<krabador> e dopo aver fatto il backup dei dati importanti
<staind> va beh raga vi ringrazio per la disponibilità cmq Gesù vi ama
<gero> vi invio anche l'immagine di quello che mi dice quando cerco di avviarlo ?
<staind> buona serata
<cristian_c> staind: lui almeno i link li manda
<Joshua^Dunamis> staind: ora giusto per chiarire... in un anno lo schermo si vedeva ok... da quando si vede così'
<staind> sempre stato così dopo ubuntu
<cristian_c> Joshua^Dunamis: non lo saprai mai
<cristian_c> preferisce tenersele per se, certe cose
<Joshua^Dunamis> mah...
<gero> quindi perderò tutto quello cche avevo installato ?
<cristian_c> gero: cosa c'è di complicato in 'dopo aver fatto il backup dei dati importanti'?
<gero> ma il backup comprende anche i software ?
<cristian_c> gero: puoi backuppare tutto quello che ti pare
<gero> ok
<faba> salve oggi ho installato ubuntu 16.04 64 bit su pc 2 gb  ho progesssore 64 bit ma volevo sapere se rimetessi da capo con versione 32 se ottengo benefici di prestazioni
<f843d0> faba: no
<faba> grazie
<f843d0> faba: risporta più completa, realizza supporto installazione 32-bit e prova live
<faba> non sono esperto non ti seguo cosa dovrei provare... ma se sei certo non ho bisogno di prove mi fido
<krabador> faba, tieniti la 64 bit
<krabador> ormai molte app sono ottimizzate per tale architettura
<faba> se non cambia .. grazie
#ubuntu-it 2016-08-28
<krabador> mizziga.
<krabador> mizziga
<Giuseppe_c> Buongiorno, volevo chiedere una info. I'Asus zenbook pro ux501vw è compatibile con ununtu 16.04?
<krabador> ci si può installare , ma è un po' complesso
<Giuseppe_c> un pò mi preoccupa, essendo un neofita di Ubuntu
<krabador> Giuseppe_c: dando per scontato che quando si maneggiano sistemi sul fronte installazione , lo si deve sempre fare dopo aver messo al sicuro dati importanti della propria macchina
<krabador> e , se presenti , partizioni di ripristino di fabbrica
<krabador> con questi presupposti , si può provare .
<Mi> Ciao
<Mi> Ho bisogno di aiuto
<krabador> e vorresti provare a motivare perchè^
<krabador> ?
<cristian_c> !caio | Mi
<ubot-it> Mi: Caio! Bnevenuto ni #ubutnu-ti
<Mi> Devo installare xubuntu su un PC 2 giga a 32 bit
<krabador> Mi, e che problema c'è?
<cristian_c> Mi: devi?
<Mi> Voglio sapere tutto dal principio fino alla fine cosa fare nei dettagli
<Mi> Non so tanto di tecnologia
<Mi> Questa operazione non l'ho mai fatta
<krabador> allora non hai un problema
<krabador> non sai semplicemente niente di quello che avresti intenzione di fare
<cristian_c> ecco
<cristian_c> si è spaventato
<krabador> proprio sul piu' bello
<krabador> il momento in cui si segnalavano le cose importanti
<krabador> ma non le saprà mai
<cristian_c> graphiccity:
<Mi> C'è qualcuno?
<krabador> e tu ce l'hai una domanda?
<Mi> Voglio sapere tutto dal principio fino alla fine cosa fare nei dettagli
<krabador> !qualcuno | Mi
<ubot-it> Mi: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<krabador> Mi,  se non hai la minima esperienza con i sistemi operativi , si possono causare danni , e perdita di dati
<Mi> Devo programmare un computer con xubuntu
<krabador> esiste non a caso una categoria lavorativa preposta
<Mi> So qualcosa
<krabador> Mi, e , a meno che tu non abbia 80 anni, non "si programma " un pc, con xubuntu
<krabador> al massimo si installa xubuntu dentro al pc
<Mi> Infatti
<Mi> Volevo dire così
<krabador> !installazione | Mi
<ubot-it> Mi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Carlin0> Mi, programmare a fare cosa ?
<krabador> !usbwin | Mi
<ubot-it> Mi: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> !iso | Mi
<ubot-it> Mi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> con gli ultimi 2 , vedi come fare un supporto di installazione di xubuntu
<krabador> con il primo vedi come installare
<krabador> buona lettura
<Mi> Già ho scaricato xubuntu su PC
<krabador> se ci sono problemi chiedi
<krabador> Mi, leggi quanto appena detto
<Mi> Ok
<Mi> Mi serve la versione in italiano
<krabador> mi è tutto in italiano
<krabador> Mi, installa conneesso ad internet, sceglierai la lingua , e lui la installerà
<krabador> ma leggi
<krabador> tempo al tempo
<Mi> Adesso seguirò la guida
<cristian_c> Mi: ma stai scrivendo dal pc su cui vuoi installare xubuntu?
<Mi> Ma su tablet (huawei mediapadx1 7.0) posso mettere ubuntu o derivati
<Mi> No
<Mi> Su tablet si può mettere ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Mi: ubuntu desktop no di certo
<cristian_c> Mi: dove devi installare ubuntu?
<cristian_c> e che esigenze hai?
<krabador> Mi, sul tuo no
<krabador> Mi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<krabador> questi sono i devices su cui si puo' fare
<krabador> per una parte di essi , la versione è sperimentale
<Mi> Ok
<Mi> Dovrei testare la sicurezza del mio WiFi con ubuntu
<cristian_c> Mi: sei tu l'utilizzatore finale di ubuntu?
<Mi> No. Mio cugino deve testare la mia rete con il mio permesso
<Mi> Che app deve mettere?
<krabador> Mi, non ci occupiamo di questo qui
<Mi> Ok
<Mi> Dove devo andare per trovare qualcuno che mi aiuti?
<Mi> Krabador, se ti do il mio numero di telefono mi contatti??
<Carlin0> se paghi
<Carlin0> cristian_c, viene anche a domicilio
<krabador> Mi, no, mi dispiace. per tutto cio' che non riguarda ubuntu, rivolgiti/rivolgetevi ai canonici contesti di assistenza
<Mi> Krabador è per avere assistenza su ubuntu
<krabador> e allora scrivi tranquillamente qui
<Mi> Ok
<krabador> questo canale esiste apposta per fornire assistenza diretta
<Mi> Posso mettere ubuntu su tablet?
<krabador> ti ho risposto prima
<Mi> Non ho capito
<krabador> fornendoti anche il link della lista dei devices in cui è possibile
<krabador> Mi, se non leggi , non c'è assistenza fornibile :D
<Mi> Mi ero disconnesso
<krabador> no, c'eri
<Mi> Ok
<krabador> adesso non ci sei
<krabador> :D
<Bernardo> Vorrei installare ubuntu su tablet come faccio a vedere se posso?
<krabador> l'ho detto a Mi
<krabador> che bastava soltanto che andava di qualche messaggio indietro
<krabador> e l'avrebbe scoperto
<Bernardo> Ma sono entrato ora e non mi spuntano i messaggi precedenti
<Bernardo> Se mi dici come fare.....
<krabador> <krabador> Mi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<krabador> <krabador> questi sono i devices su cui si puo' fare
<krabador> <krabador> per una parte di essi , la versione è sperimentale e abbandonata
<Carlin0> non è sempre lui ?
<krabador> certo
<Bernardo> Non posso installarlo su tablet
<Germe> Tengo un problema , necesito ayuda con Ubuntu 16.04
<krabador> se parli spagnolo
<krabador> #ubuntu-es
<krabador> Germe, español , portuguese ù§§?
<Germe> Funcionando de audio o não this
<krabador> Germe, español , portuguese ?
<Germe> Portugues
<krabador> espere um minuto
<krabador> Este canal é italiano
<cristian_c> !pt
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pt'
<cristian_c> !br
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'br'
<krabador> Germe, /join #ubuntu-br
<mmmm> sono tornato, è arrivto il mago dei dns?
<RobyLery> Buongiorno. Ho un problema sul mio Desktop su cui ho installato Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<RobyLery> dev/sda1: clean, 6.....files ..... blocks e poi si blocca
<cristian_c> !dettagli | RobyLery
<ubot-it> RobyLery: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<RobyLery> Versione 16.04 LTS xant...xerox. CPU Intel Core 2 Duo 2,5 Ghz, RAM 3 Gb, scheda video ......,
<cristian_c> RobyLery: è un portatile?
<RobyLery> Desktop - Scheda madre ASRock ConRoe1333-D667,
<krabador> " Versione 16.04 LTS xant...xerox." ---> ?
<cristian_c> RobyLery: quindi hai già installato l'os
<RobyLery> Si
<cristian_c> RobyLery: sei mai riuscito a mandarlo in boot?
<cristian_c> dopo l'installazione
<RobyLery> Si ha sempre funzionato da anni prima con la ver 14 poi 15 e adesso funzionava con la 16.04 LTS
<cristian_c> RobyLery: hai installato la 16.04 o hai avanzato a 16.04?
<cristian_c> da rilasci precedenti
<krabador> RobyLery, Versione 16.04 LTS xant...xerox. ---> ?  scheda video ......,  ---> ?
<RobyLery> no ho installato da disco
<krabador> rispondi per favore
<RobyLery> scheda video è recente
<cristian_c> RobyLery: quindi scaricato file .iso della 16.04, giusto?
<RobyLery> si
<krabador> RobyLery, non stai rispondendo
<RobyLery> adesso cerco la scheda video perchè il pc è bloccato
<cristian_c> RobyLery: è integrata?
<cristian_c> o ce l'hai su slot
<cristian_c> ?
<RobyLery> su slot
<cristian_c> se hai vga dedicata , avrai anche tutta la documentazione inclusa, probabilmente
<krabador> dobbiamo fare acqua acqua fuoco fuoco, o ce la farai a trovare quest'informazione ?
<krabador> RobyLery, puoi chiarire "Versione 16.04 LTS xant...xerox." che cosa significa ?
<RobyLery> ubuntu versione xenial xerux
<RobyLery> stò cercando la scheda video ma non ce l'ho sotto mano
<cristian_c> (è nel pc)
<RobyLery> relase AMD 64
<cristian_c> RobyLery: il pc ce l'hai a portata di mano?
<RobyLery> si ma è bloccato
<RobyLery> posso entrare col disco iso
<krabador> RobyLery, esatto , entra, conettiti ad internet, e rientra qui da li
<cristian_c> RobyLery: e allora avvia la live
<RobyLery> ho avviato firefox
<cristian_c> RobyLery: connettiti con l'utente in webchat
<krabador> sempre se la live è connessa
<cristian_c> RobyLery: apri un terminale
<RobyLery> error connetcting (closing link: 23.226.229.209 (connection time out)
<RobyLery> devo chiudere dal portatile?
<RobyLery> il terminale è aperto
<RobyLery> ma la chat no
<cristian_c> RobyLery: se non esci con questo utente
<cristian_c> non puoi rientrare da lì
<RobyLery> Ok sono sul desktop
<RobyLery> Il terminale [ pronto
<RobyLery> la tastiera non [ italiana
<krabador> RobyLery, si poteva scegliere in avvio del dvd, ma non fa niente
<krabador> incolla   sudo fdisk -l | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw/
<krabador> premi invio
<krabador> ed incolla qui l'indirizzo web, in mezzo alle linee di output, qui
<RobyLery> fatto
<RobyLery> date: 2016-08-28T14:23:39.485768+00:00
<RobyLery> digest: 39b02eed0852ed7c9f1638621f9e479d845008a1
<cristian_c> RobyLery: sicuro di aver letto bene quello che abbiamo scritto?
<RobyLery> long: ADmwLu0IUu18nxY4Yh-eR52EUAih
<RobyLery> si
<krabador> RobyLery, frena
<krabador> RobyLery, se hai letto non hai capito
<krabador> e non sai cos'è un indirizzo web
<krabador> RobyLery, cosa è un indirizzo web?
<RobyLery> [ un indirizzo web
<cristian_c> ottima tautologia
<krabador> quindi incolla solo quello, qui.
<krabador> visto che lo sai.
<RobyLery> https://ptpb.pw/
<cristian_c> RobyLery: quello risultante dal comando digitato
<cristian_c> che il comando restituisce
<RobyLery> lo sto incollando a righe perche non posso incollare tutte le righe restituite
<krabador> RobyLery, se stai prendendo in giro non è divertente, se non riesci ad incollare un indirizzo web risultante da un comando, ti suggerisco di rivolgerti ad un centro assistenza
<RobyLery> sto incollando una riga alla volta
<krabador> RobyLery, non è quello che ti è stato chiesto
<cristian_c> RobyLery: 'lo sto incollando a righe' <- ma lo conosci o no il significato di indirizzp web?
<RobyLery> ma il comando [ sudo ......
<krabador> il che , riporta a quanto detto prima. Maneggiare sistemi richiede un minimo di esperienza e consapevolezza di quello che si ha, che stai dimostrando di non avere
<krabador> questo canale esiste per l'assistenza al sistema, ma se non c'è comunicazione non puo' esserci assistenza
<RobyLery> grazie
<krabador> di niente.
<RobyLery> quindi il corso di programmatorte non [ sewrvito a niente
<krabador> la programmazione non è la gestione sistemi
<krabador> se l'hai fatto per saper gestire un sistema, hai sbagliato corso
<krabador> !chat | RobyLery
<ubot-it> RobyLery: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> RobyLery: son cose che si imparano prima dell'ecdl
<RobyLery> ma io devo usarlo il sistema non gestirlo
<krabador> RobyLery, e adesso stai cercando di gestirlo
<krabador> !chat | RobyLery
<krabador> secondo ed ultimo avviso
<RobyLery> perpiacere cosa devi digitare nel terminale_
<krabador> <krabador> questo canale esiste per l'assistenza al sistema, ma se non c'è comunicazione non puo' esserci assistenza
<krabador> ti è stato detto in maniera particolarmente chiara, e ti è stato chiesto se sapessi cio' di cui si parlava
<krabador> hai detto di si
<krabador> sai tutto.
<krabador> se non restituisci il link risultante del comando, questa conversazione è in stallo,
<krabador> .
<RobyLery> il terminale mi da come risultato> date: 2016-08-28T14:23:39.485768+00:00 digest: 39b02eed0852ed7c9f1638621f9e479d845008a1 long: ADmwLu0IUu18nxY4Yh-eR52EUAih short: UAih size: 4356 status: created url: https://ptpb.pw/UAih uuid: 483be51a-69c0-494a-aca3-a1fe65ffa3ce
<cristian_c> RobyLery: e allora il testo che hai incollato, contiene anche un lino
<krabador> RobyLery, se non inquadri , in mezzo a questo output qual'e
<cristian_c> link
<krabador> l'indirizzo web
<krabador> puoi andare via.
<RobyLery> https://ptpb.pw/UAih
<cristian_c> ecco
<krabador> RobyLery, perchè hai copiato tutto prima? Voglia di disturbare?
<cristian_c> non ci voleva tanto
<krabador> sii sicncero?
<krabador> *sii sincero.
<RobyLery> non ho letto bene
<krabador> dopo mezz'ora?
<cristian_c> windows sul disco da 500 gb, presumo
<cristian_c> e ubuntu sul primo
<RobyLery> nessun windows
<RobyLery> solo ubuntu
<cristian_c> e sul secondo disco cosa c'è?
<krabador> RobyLery, sudo fsck /dev/sda1 | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw/
<cristian_c> il grub è installato sul primo disco
<RobyLery> pero ieri ho installato per sbaglio ubuntu su una piccola partizione
<krabador> RobyLery, manda il comando
<krabador> non perdere tempo per favore
<krabador> RobyLery, è molto chiaro dal comando, che dischi hai , e cosa ci puo' essere denrto
<krabador> *dentro
<cristian_c> ubuntu sta su una partizione da circa 150 gb
<RobyLery> sudo fsck /dev/sda1 | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw/ e2fsck 1.42.13 (17-May-2015) e2fsck: serve il terminale per il riparo interattivo date: 2016-05-18T16:41:25.677000+00:00 digest: b6a4f18cc6a195b318788f9a3fe96ab56c0d4f9e long: ALak8YzGoZWzGHiPmj_parVsDU-e short: DU-e size: 26 status: already exists url: https://ptpb.pw/DU-e
<RobyLery> si
<cristian_c> RobyLery: non ci siamo
<cristian_c> RobyLery: incolla solo il link che il comando restituisce
<cristian_c> non tutto l'ambaradan
<RobyLery> il primo o l-ultimo
<RobyLery> ok adesso sono rientrato
<RobyLery> prima mi dava errore
<akis24> ottimo
<krabador> RobyLery, dopo fsck , mandato prima, riavvia il sistema, vedi cosa fa
<krabador> se ci sono problemi, rientra qui sempre dalla live
<RobyLery> ok
<ALx0> Salve, ho istallato alcune distro basate su ubuntu, per i driver della stampante il sistema non li trova! Avevo letto un sito in cui cera una lista lunga dei driver delle marche più conosciute. Non mi ricordo il sito, lo conoscete?
<akis24> ALx0: usa gogol ne sa' piu' di tutti qui si supporta ubuntu
<ALx0> si ho installato anche ubuntu! Stessa cosa!
<ALx0> su gogol ho letto che per la epson c'è un driver della xerox, l'ho installato ma non funge!
<krabador> ALx0, se continui su questa linea stai solo inquinando il log
<krabador> !dettagli | ALx0
<ubot-it> ALx0: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<krabador> nel tuo caso, indicando marca e modello stampante
<ALx0> è Epson Aculaser C1750N
<krabador> ed imposta UTF-8 come tabella caratteri del client
<ALx0> sia su ubuntu 16.4 che derivate elementary e pinguy
<krabador> ALx0, delle altre non interessa
<krabador> e magari 16.04
<ALx0> 16.04 si..
<ALx0> in libre office non trovo riferimento ad utf-8, ma solo al PostScript
<krabador> ALx0, vabeh, non fa niente.
<ALx0> conosci un archivio per i driver stampanti su ubuntu?
<krabador> ALx0, quando supportate , ci sono le risorse delle varie stampanti
<krabador> http://download.support.xerox.com/pub/drivers/6000/drivers/linux/en_GB/6000_6010_deb_1.01_20110210.zip
<krabador> questo pare che funzioni
<RobyLery> Salve
<RobyLery> ho provato a resettare il PC
<RobyLery> Mi ha dato questi errori>
<krabador> "<RobyLery> ho provato a resettare il PC" ---> ovvero?
<RobyLery> The system is running in low/graphics mode. Your screen, graphics card, and input device setting could not be detected correctly.
<krabador> "<RobyLery> ho provato a resettare il PC" ---> ovvero?
<RobyLery> You will need to configure these yourself.
<RobyLery> Ho riavviato
<RobyLery> il PC
<krabador> RobyLery, rispondi precisamente , argomentatamente , tutto su una linea
<krabador> se ci sono problemi, torniamo al discorso di prima
<RobyLery> Ho spento il computer e lo ho riacceso
<krabador> <krabador> questo canale esiste per l'assistenza al sistema, ma se non c'è comunicazione non puo' esserci assistenza
<RobyLery> Va bene ho capito, scusate
<krabador> RobyLery, se sei in live, sudo fsck -a /dev/sda1 | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw/
<RobyLery> https://ptpb.pw/r8NP
<krabador> RobyLery, riavvia il sistema, se e quando si blocca, digita ctrl alt f2, se entra in un terminale a tutto schermo, effettua il login con user e password, manda sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<krabador> RobyLery, ma prima
<krabador> qui da live
<krabador> sudo mkdir /media/a
<krabador> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/a
<krabador> cd /media/a
<krabador> ls -la /media/a/etc/apt/sources.list.d | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw/
<RobyLery> https://ptpb.pw/jXUl
<krabador> e servirebbe fare altro
<krabador> ma /join #ubuntu-it+1
<krabador> ops
<RobyLery> Il sistema mi stà chiedendo il login ma qual'è il login? Io ho solo la password. Ho provato a mettere roberto@roberto-desktop ma non mi accetta il login
<krabador> RobyLery, quando te ne ho parlato prima
<krabador> perchè non hai chiesto?
<krabador> ricordi il nome utente dell'utente che usi/usavi in questo sistema?
<RobyLery> Roberto
<krabador> allora prova con quello e password
<krabador> attento in entrambi a minuscole e maiuscole
<RobyLery> ho provato mi da una schermata veloce: welcome ........ e poi sparisce
<krabador> sparisce?
<RobyLery> si ritorna alla richiesta di login e password
<krabador> allora non hai fatto il login corretto
<RobyLery> secondo me è giusto roberto ma mi da sempre:  last login: sun Aug 28 19:11:03 CEST 2016 on tty2. Welcome .......... e poi ritorna al login
<krabador> RobyLery, il login non è "secondo me"
<krabador> vuole user name e password
<krabador> entrambe si settano in installazine
<krabador> e se non si configura il pc, in modo da accedere direttamete, senza richiesta password, la pass viene chiesta ad ogni avvio
<RobyLery> ho bloccato lo scorrimento e leggo anche: welcome to Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS (GNU/Linux 4..4.0-34-generic x86_64) *documentation:https:/help.ubuntu.com *Management: https://landscape.canonical.com *support: https://ubuntu.com/advantage. 12 pacchetti possono essere aggiornati. 0 sono aggiornamenti di sicurezza.
<RobyLery> Faccio prima a copiare i file e immagini che ci sono e reinstallare Ubuntu 16.04.1 ?
<cristian_c> RobyLery: rapido e indolore
<RobyLery> Ok grazie
<RobyLery> Buon lavoro
<libellula> hello
<libellula> avrei qualche problema a connettermi ad una rete wifi che utilizza il redirecting
<libellula> quel tipo di reti in cui ci si connette senza chiave, ma puoi navigare solo dopo che ti appare una pagina e dopo che hai inserito  dei dati
<krabador> quelle dei centri commerciali
<krabador> delle piazze dei comuni
<libellula> quel tipo lì si
<krabador> non ti appare la pagina di insterimento dei dati nel browser=
<krabador> ?
<libellula> no
<krabador> sia firefox che chromium/chrome?
<libellula> ho solo chrome non ho provato con atri browser
<krabador> libellula, hai ubuntu?
<libellula> sì
<krabador> allora hai anche firefox
<krabador> aprilo e prova
<libellula> l'ho  disinstallato
<libellula> cmq ok
<krabador> mai liberarsi del default.
<libellula> però visto che mi ci devo connettere domattina lo faccio domattina.
<krabador> e allora in bocca al lupo
<libellula> grazie anche a te
<krabador> io non devo connettermi al tuo hotspot.
<libellula> domani mattina c'è qualcuno qui?
<krabador> libellula, no, riposo settimanale.
<libellula> peccato...
<libellula> ma davvero?
<libellula> e poi mi hanno detto di disinstallre firefox perchè rispetto a chrome ha delle prestazioni  peggiori
<krabador> libellula, non c'è da giustificarsi, non conviene privarsi del default
<krabador> ma non lo saprà mai
<vnadm> .
<Gvroot> Ciaoo (:
<krabador> !ciao | Gvroot
<ubot-it> Gvroot: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Gvroot> Questo è il canale di supporto per chi ha problemi con Ubuntu=
<krabador> certo
<Gvroot> Bene! Sto per effettuare la mia prima installazione :)
<Gvroot> C'è un canale dove è possibile seguire chi sviluppa?
<krabador> stai per fare la prima installazione e vuoi seguire chi sviluppa ?
<Gvroot> Si
<krabador> Gvroot, fa l'installazione , assicurati che vada tutto bene, segui la documentazione , per capire cosa hai
<krabador> una volta raggiunta una certa consapevolezza
<krabador> segui pure chi sviupp.a
<Gvroot> Certo, ma per curiosità: qual'è il chan?
<Carlin0> dev
<vnadm> ???
<krabador>  #ubuntu-it-dev
<Gvroot> !-)
<ALx0> krabador, il .deb che mi hai linkato della xerox l'ho installato, a dir la verità lo avevo già installato giorni fa. Solo che ora la stampante ha dato un segnale! Va in errore PDL 016-720. Ho cercato tutto il pomeriggio ma non riesco a trovare nulla su gogol
<ALx0> Voi altri avete una stampante che funziona sui sistemi linux??
<ALx0> in un forum ubuntu c'era proprio cristian_c che metteva lo stesso link, 6000_6010 phaser... purtroppo non stampa! Anche cambiando il linguaggio stampante in PS
<krabador> ALx0, devi interagirci con cups
<krabador> e configurarla di conseguenze
<krabador> ALx0, sono un numero enorme le stampanti epson/hp/samsung/brother/canon che funzionano su linux
<MARCO77> buonasera. ho una asus eee x101ch con lubuntu e vorrei affiancare windows XP in dual boot. E' possibile farlo? se si, come? ho solo guide inverse, da xp a ubuntu
<krabador> MARCO77, per installare xp dopo ubuntu, segui una qualsiasi guida ufficiale, disponibile dappertutto
<krabador> MARCO77, fotterai l'mbr del disco che non vedrà piu' ubuntu , e dovrai ripristinarlo
<krabador> !grub | MARCO77
<ubot-it> MARCO77: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> in questo modo.
<krabador> enjoy.
<MARCO77> thank you
<Carlin0> si ma devi avere libera la prima partizione primaria
<Carlin0> se no xp gnafà
<krabador> Carlin0, vedesse lui
<fa-ba> quale è la differenza sostanziale con windows... nel linguaggio di programmazione o nel suo uso ovvero il codice viene usato male.... come mai windows è da tenere sempre in costante controllo con anzia di virus e varie invece con ubuntu sembra di stare su un carro armato.
<krabador> fa-ba, fa una domanda, con parole tue.
<krabador> ma non qui
<krabador> !chat | fa-ba
<ubot-it> fa-ba: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> in quest'altro canale.
<fa-ba> #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> fa-ba, digita tutto il comando segnalato da ubot-it
<ErVito> krabador: li spaventi
<Aei> Ho installato linux ubuntu 16.04 e devo installare aircrack come faccio?
<krabador> Aei, fattelo dire da chi ti ha parlato di questo software ;)
<krabador> software che ha risorse ufficiali, documeentazioni...
<Aei> Aicrack è un programma.... Che io sappia
<Aei> Mi serve per testare il mio WiFi
<Carlin0> !info aircrack
<ubot-it> Package aircrack does not exist in xenial
<krabador> Aei, hai installato altri software, in ubuntu , fino ad adesso?
<Aei> No
<Aei> Che app posso usare per testare il mio WiFi?
<krabador> Aei, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi
<krabador> prova in questo modo .
<Aei> Cos'è?
<krabador> come installare software su ubuntu
<krabador> non è il caso che inquadri come funziona il sistema, nell'installazione del software?
<Aei> Allora aricrack non è un'app?
<Aei> È tipo un aggiornamento
<krabador> Aei, leggi tranquillamente il link
<krabador> Aei, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/UbuntuSoftware
<Aei> Letto
<krabador> proporzionati di conseguenza
<Aei> L'ho installato
<krabador> Aei, è già in ubuntu :D
<Aei> Ma non mi spunta in applicazioni
<krabador> Aei, come usarlo, mi dispiace
<krabador> ma non ci riguarda
<krabador> ti rimando al messaggio delle 22:58
<Aei> No
<krabador> si.
<Aei> Un'ultima cosa
<Aei> Dopo averlo installato non lo trovo da nessuna parte. Aiutatemi...
<krabador> Aei, credo che tu non abbia capito una cosa fondamentale
<Aei> Cosa
<krabador> dimostrando che non hai tra l'altro la competenza tecnica minima per interfacciarti con strumenti di sicurezza
<krabador> Aei, che non riguarda questo canale
<krabador> come si usa quel software.
<krabador> <krabador> ti rimando al messaggio delle 22:58
<krabador> che sarebbe
<krabador> <krabador> software che ha risorse ufficiali, documeentazioni...
<Aei> Aircrack è un softwer diverso da ubuntu?
<loominol> pwd
<krabador> pwd?
#ubuntu-it 2017-08-21
<voyo_> Ciao a tutti, ho questo messaggio di errore quando provo a montare i miei HDD: _> no object for D-bus interface
<voyo_> ricordo che la soluzione era disattivare un impostazione realativa al NTFS da windows
<voyo_> qualcuno che mi aiuta?
<omega> Ho scaricato il file .iso per l'istallazione di ubuntu su una chiavetta usb. Come procedere?
<MacGiver> salve
<MacGiver> avrei bisogno di un aiuto, c'è qualcuno a cui posso chiedere delle informazioni su xubuntu-17.04-desktop-i386?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | MacGiver
<MacGiver> ho dei problemi con l'installazione di xubuntu
<ubot-it> MacGiver: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<MacGiver> su un notebook vecchio
<MacGiver> ok
<MacGiver> purtroppo l'installazione di Xubuntu si avvia e poi dopo aver scelto la rete internet a cui collegarsi si ferma e mi da errore e l'installazione fallisce. A cosa può essere dovuto?
<Carlin0> MacGiver, installi da dvd o usb ?
<MacGiver> da dvd
<Carlin0> che errore ti da ?
<MacGiver> mi dice solo "internal error" e poi LOGIN FAILED
<MacGiver> non c'è un numero di errore
<Carlin0> e tu hai provato a installare senza internet ?
<Carlin0> ah internal ...
<Carlin0> MacGiver, prova a controllare l'integrità della iso
<Carlin0> !md5 | MacGiver
<MacGiver> adesso controllo e poi faccio sapere. Grazie
<ubot-it> MacGiver: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Ranyster> Buona sera.
<Ranyster> Ho un problema con una pennetta Live Ubuntu 17.04 Qualcuno può aiutarmi ?
<Ranyster> Goodevening
<Ranyster> I have a problem with ubuntu live 17.04 Someone can help me?
<Carlin0> !english | Ranyster
<ubot-it> Ranyster: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<Carlin0> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Ranyster> Ah, okay :D Gentile.
<Ranyster> I have a problem with a ubuntu live pen 17.04.
<Ranyster> say: Syslinux 6.04 EDD
<Ranyster> and don't start.
#ubuntu-it 2017-08-22
<Anon1000> Giorno, ho un problema con kubutu 17 ; l'ho installato su virtual box ma dopo il logo non compare più nulla solo scremo nero , riesco ad accedere al terminale e a loggarmi, qualche soluzione al problema?
<Anon1000> sicuramete è un problema di driver video, lo schermo fa anche il ridimensionamento..
<Anon1000> a pensarci bene ieri dopo linstallazione mi era comparso il gestore driver che mi chiedeva di installare driver vb :'( sicuramente sono quelli !!!!
<Anon1000> come faccio a tornare indietro :'(?
<layer> https://thepasteb.in/p/WnhzmPy7QEQsV
<layer> Non capisco dove devo scrivere "reboot -y
<layer> non capisco dove scrivere "reboot -y"
<glpiana> layer, dopo aver scritto apt-get autoremove -y  deve restituirti il prompt dei comandi
<glpiana> Asino, quindi?
<sicilianotattoo> ciao raga
<Carlin0> !ciao | sicilianotattoo
<ubot-it> sicilianotattoo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<sicilianotattoo> grazie
<glpiana> Asino, potresti disconnetterti definitivamente
<layer> Ragazzi, come faccio a trovare la cartella "driverEpsonfull" su Lubuntu? Dovrei copiarci all'interno i driver appena scaricati...
<glpiana> layer, stai seguendo una guida?
<layer> più o meno
<glpiana> layer, fa vedere cosa stai leggendo
<layer> sono più che altro dei consigli che un amico mi ha inviato tramite e-mail
<layer> ora faccio copia-incolla
<glpiana> !paste | layer
<ubot-it> layer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<layer> https://thepasteb.in/p/mwh1NAPmx58f5
<glpiana> layer, se la stai seguendo passo passo, sei già in quella cartella e ci hai scaricato i driver
<layer> eh no
<layer> i driver che ho scaricato si trovano in "download"
<glpiana> o meglio, nel terminale sei in quella cartella, il file lo hai scaricato col browser?
<layer> esatto
<layer> con il browser
<glpiana> ok, la cartella in questione è nella tua home
<layer> e come faccio a trovarla?
<layer> ci dovrei copiare quello che ho scaricato
<glpiana> layer, apri il file manager e la vedi lì, insieme a Documenti Immagini Scaricati e quant'altro
<layer> dove trovo "file manager"?
<glpiana> layer, un file manager è un gestore di file, quello con cui apri le cartelle e vedi i file
<layer> parla più semplice... non sono per nulla pratico di Linux
<layer> io praticamente come ci arrivo al file manager
<layer> ?
<glpiana> -.-
<layer> ehhh
<glpiana> vedida qualche parte l'icona di una casetta?
<layer> no
<glpiana> una cassettiera?
<layer> troppo generico
<layer> che caratteristiche dovrebbe avere questa cassettiera?
<glpiana> layer, è la prima volta in vita tua che accendi un pc?
<layer> lavoro su windows
<layer> comunque, adesso l'ho trovata
<glpiana> e su windows lavori con file e cartelle?
<glpiana> oh, finalmente!
<layer> ho intercettato la cartella in questione ed ho ivi estratto il contenuto della cartella zippata avente ad oggetto i driver
<matduke> Salve a tutti
<layer> g|piana???
<glpiana> layer, dimmi
<laserbuntu> ciao il mio xubuntu 16.04 lts non ne vuole sapere di leggere la microsd inserita nell'apposito lettore ho anche dato il comando da terminale lsusb e qui http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25370059/ c'è il risultato ... chi mi aiuterebbe?
<W-A-77> hi all, i need an help is there anyone who help me?
<W-A-77> I'm italian
<W-A-77> I can not increase the size of the cursor. I searched on the net any possible answer to this problem but None of these worked
<Carlin0> !english
<ubot-it> Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<W-A-77> ah scusaate
<W-A-77> scusate sono italiano
<W-A-77> Io ho un problmea che al quale come ho scritto prima erronemante in inglese non ho trovato soluzione sul web. Vorrei ingrandire il sursore (la freccetta) di ubuntu, ma nessuna delle guide che ho trovato ha funzionato. Utilizzo la 16.04.02
<W-A-77> ho provarto ad installare gnome tweak tool, unity tweak tool ma riescono solo ad ingrandire la freccetta del cursore momentaneamente, al riavvio successivo tutto torna come era settata
<W-A-77> c'è qualcuno che saprebbe aiutarmi?
<nino> Ciao! Questa è la mia prima volta in questa questa chat: quindi se ho sbagliato sezione, mi scuso. Ho un problemino: ho installato il file .iso sulla chiavetta, ma non so come avviare UEFI su windows 10.
<jatt23> ciao ragazzi ho scaricato l'iso e lo apro ma poi come faccio ad installare?
<jatt23> qualcuno che mi da una mano?
<Hacker432> buonasera
<Hacker432> Avrei bisogno di un informazione, ma f2fs non funziona più su Ubuntu 17.04? il pacchetto f2fs-tools non viene trovato da apt-get e installando da file .deb manca la libreria libf2fs.so.0
<Shumy1970> salve
<Shumy1970> sto provando ad installare ubuntu 17.04 da dvd copia iso
<Shumy1970> ma dopo la schermata di caricamento con sritta ubunto e pallini di avanzamento, appare schermata home senza icone
<Shumy1970> e si blocca sia il dvd che hdd
<Shumy1970> chi ha avuto esperienza del genere e puo' darmi una dritta ?
#ubuntu-it 2017-08-23
<mattimo> ciao ragazzi
<mattimo> avevo un dubbio e forse qualcuno di voi puo aiutarmi
<mattimo> dopo aver aggiornato ubuntu server dalla version 14.04 lts alla 16.04 lts al riavvio il sistema monta il file system in sola lettura
<mattimo> se modifico il file fstab per farlo puntare da /boot a / il problema si risolve
<mattimo> ho verifcato anche eventuali errori su disco che impedissero il corretto mount
<mattimo> secondo voi da cosa dipende?
<glpiana> mattimo, mostraci fstab
<glpiana> !paste | mattimo
<ubot-it> mattimo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alviro> Buongiorno, ho un DVD-R con delle foto , lo inserisco , la vedo nelle risorse ma all'interno mi da 0 file. Ubuntu mate 17.04
<lorenzo_> dove trovo skype per debian
<glpiana> lorenzo_, https://www.skype.com/it/download-skype/skype-for-computer/
<glpiana> lorenzo_, scarica Skype per linux DEB per la precisione
<lorenzo_> ok cerco e scarico ..grazie
<lorenzo_> il deb clicco sopra e si installa
<glpiana> dovrebbe
<lorenzo_> clicco sopra mi dice di etrarlo
<glpiana> lorenzo_, se col doppio click non va, prova a cliccare col destro e vedi che programmi ti propone per aprirlo
<matteo> ma usare `dpkg -i` a mano no?
<matteo> e poi `apt -f install` per tirare giù le dipendenze
<glpiana> matteo, se si può fare senza aprire il terminale non vedo perchè non farlo
<lorenzo_> fatto lo etratto da terminale e avviato
<lorenzo_> grz
<lorenzo_> :)
<matteo> mah non sono d'accordo
<matteo> se si può fare dal terminale perchè non farlo da shell?
<glpiana> !chat | matteo se vuoi ne parliamo di là
<matteo> di là dove
<ubot-it> matteo se vuoi ne parliamo di là: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Growl> Ciao a tutti
<glpiana> !ciao | Growl
<ubot-it> Growl: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Growl> Posso chiedere aiuto a voi per risolvere una questione su ubuntu?
<glpiana> Growl, chiedi, se ti si sa rispondere lo si fa
<Growl> Sono nuovo in ambiente linux. Ho un dual boot con ubuntu e win7.  Vorrei che la partizione di win7 fosse proy
<Growl> fosse protetta in ubuntu
<Growl> non vorrei che qualcuno anche in remoto potesse vedere i miei file di windows.
<glpiana> Growl, vederli da remoto presuppone che qualcuno entri nel tuo pc
<Growl> Spero non succeda mai, ma per sicurezza vorrei isolare la partizione windows
<Myu> Ciao a tutti
<Myu> Illustro il mio problema : Sto usando il mio computer Hp 15-ba104nl con sopra installato ubuntu 17.04 ed la potenza del mio segnale é molto debole tanto che a 1 metro di distanza non prende il wi-fi il modello della scheda di rete é rtl8723be qualcuno puo aiutarmi per favore ?
<Myu> ??????
<Myu> ?
<Myu> ?
<tony0> ho installato lubuntu 17.10 su hp compaq 6720s ma non mi riconosce ilwifi
<Carlin0>  /join #ubuntu-it+1
<David77> buona giornata a tutti! su ubuntu 16.04, facendo proprietà su una sottocartella di Documenti (non net), mi è apparsa una finestra 'Si è verificato un errore durante il recupero delle informazioni di condivisione - Esecuzione del processo figlio "net" non riuscita (File o directory non esistente)'. cosa potrebbe essere? non mi sembra di aver messo in condivisione nulla. grazie
<David77> non sono in rete
<David77> provo a ripetere la domanda: su ubuntu 16.04, facendo proprietà su una sottocartella di Documenti (non net), mi è apparsa una finestra 'Si è verificato un errore durante il recupero delle informazioni di condivisione - Esecuzione del processo figlio "net" non riuscita (File o directory non esistente)'. cosa potrebbe essere? non mi sembra di aver messo in condivisione nulla. grazie
<Krazko> Buonasera
<Krazko> Avrei un problema con Ubuntu
<Krazko> C'è qualcuno online?
<Krazko> Pleaseee non riesco ad accedere in alcun modo ad internet su Ubuntu
<Krazko> E non riesco ad installare i net-tools
<Krazko> Vabbè non c'è nessuno
<Rocky993> ciao
<LucaG> Sera, avrei un problema con il wi-fi o la connessione alla rete in generale su Ubuntu
<LucaG> ?
#ubuntu-it 2017-08-24
<matteo> qualcuno usa nftables?
<qwerty0606> ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu
<qwerty0606> .....
<qwerty0606> NON RIESCO ad installare ubuntu supc con windows 10
<fabio_cc> matteo, non riguarda strettamente il supporto ad ubuntu
<fabio_cc> !chat | matteo
<ubot-it> matteo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lorenzo_> programma x inviare sms col pc nome
<matteo> uh? ma è dentro ubuntu
<matteo> https://packages.ubuntu.com/zesty/nftables
<matteo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nftables
<fabio_cc> matteo, si, ma non riguarda strettamente il sistema operativo
<matteo> mi sfugge la definizione di sistema operativo, il firewall non ne fa parte?
<fabio_cc> matteo, anche libreoffice è dentro ubuntu, ma non è che se uno non sa usarlo chiede qui
<fabio_cc> matteo, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza#Firewall
<matteo> quella pagina non è aggiornata, usa ancora iptables
<fabio_cc> matteo: Program to control packet filtering rules by Netfilter project
<fabio_cc>  These are the user-space administration tools for the Linux
<fabio_cc>  kernel's netfilter and nftables. netfilter and nftables provide
<fabio_cc>  a framework for stateful and stateless packet filtering, network
<fabio_cc>  and port address translation, and other IP packet manipulation.
<fabio_cc>  The framework is the successor to iptables.
<fabio_cc> matteo, tutto ciò non riguarda strettamente ubuntu, puoi chiedere in #ubuntu-it-chat
<erehmi> hello :)
<erehmi> e quindi poter interagire conla riproduzione dei media dal apnnello di ubuntu ?
<Franzy> Ho installato xubuntu su il notebook acer aspire 3100.
<Franzy> Non appare l'icona del dvd quando è inserito nel lettore.
#ubuntu-it 2017-08-25
<ethernal> salve. ubuntu e/o alre os, vanno monatate su cd o dvd?(se si parla di dischi ovviamente)
<ethernal> altre*
<[Enrico]> ethernal: cosa intendi con "montate su cd o dvd"?
<ethernal> "mettere" la iso di ubuntu sul disco
<glpiana> ethernal, se più d 700 MB vanno su dvd
<[Enrico]> ethernal: puoi anche usare una penna USB se vuoi, non devi usare per forza un cd / dvd
<flasonil> ciao !
<flasonil> il mio ubuntu va in low-graphics mode non so proprio il motivo, qualche suggerimento?
<pinguino> ho un ubntuphone praricamente mi viene sempre la pubblicita su display
<pinguino> come rimuvovo abbastanza fastidiona
<pinguino> aluto
<pinguino> conosete un app
<pinguino> come risolvo
<pinguino> ???
<pinguino> mi aiutate
<shez> salve a tutti
<shez> ho un problema con il programma per compattare i file, con file grandi 200 - 600 mi si riavvia la macchina, qualcuno sa come risolvere?
<shez> sto compattando in formato 7z ma il problema si è presentato anche con il formato zip.
<[Enrico]> shez: hai controllato la temperatura del processore? magari si scalda troppo
<shez> se scalda troppo dovrebbe andare in allarme (sensore bios) e suonare, ma non lo fa...
<mattia> buonasera
<[Enrico]> shez: sinceramente non ho mai visto un computer con tale allarme
<[Enrico]> ma fai a presto a controllare
<[Enrico]> il comando sensors ti dice le temperature (se non lo hai mai usato prima potrebbe essere necessario eseguire ensors-detect --auto)
<[Enrico]> viene anche loggato un messaggio di allarme nei log di sitema se raggiungi temperature alte
<[Enrico]> shez: potrebbe anche essere un banco di ram fallato che manda in crash il sistema quando sotto carico. Puoi provare a fare un memtest lungo
<shez> [Enrico], è una opzione che si trova nel bios, è ed presente da diversi anni e serve per evitare che vada a fuoco il pc...
<shez> cma, pensi che sia un problema hardware piuttosto che software?
<[Enrico]> shez: che non va a fuoco perché se raggiunge temperature troppo alte, si spegne :)
<shez> *cmq
<mattia> Ragazzi vi chiedo aiuto non so più cosa fare. L'hanno scorso ho acquistato un acer chromebook 14, spendida macchina se non per il fatto che chrome os come tutti sappiamo e molto limitato. In breve speravo che uscisse il supporto per il play store ma sembra che google non abbia intenzione di farlo per questo dispositivo. Ho provato a installare ubun
<mattia> tu, ma quando entro nella live praticamente non funziona ne touchpad ne tastiera. La mia richiesta è per caso c'è da scaricare qualcosa su chrome os prima di provare l'installazione oppure non è proprio compatibile ubuntu con questa macchina? Grazie in anticipo!
<[Enrico]> la CPU si blocca a una temperatura definita internamente
<[Enrico]> shez: comunque si, è più probabile che sia un problema hardware piuttosto che software.
<shez> ok, faro dei test, grazie.
<[Enrico]> shez: ed effettivamente la ram è più probabile che non la temperatura.
<[Enrico]> mattia: che versione di ubuntu hai provato?
<[Enrico]> 16.04?
<mattia> la 17.04
<[Enrico]> mattia: puoi provare con la 17.10 beta (o anche meglio la daily), ha un kernel più nuovo e ci sono dei fix che servono.... tuttavia devi ancora fare dei fix di configurazione a mano a posteriori... non proprio amichevole
<[Enrico]> queste info le ho prese sulla wiki di arch linux https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Acer_Chromebook_14_CB3-431_(Edgar)#Fixes
<[Enrico]> pare che il touchpad in realtà funzioni, bisogna solo regolare la sensitività. La tastiera dice che funziona (di base), mi pare di capire con kernel recenti
<mattia> Quindi mi consigli di scaricare la 17.10??
<[Enrico]> per l'audio vanno installati un paio di file di config aggiuntivi
<[Enrico]> mattia: beh prova, è la tua chance migliore secondo me, serve un kernel molto nuovo e in ubuntu i kernel nuovi li mettono solo con le nuove release
<[Enrico]> la 17.04 avrà sempre il kernel 4.10, ma il 4.12 è uscito
<[Enrico]> e se il 4.10 con il tuo computer non funziona sei fregato non puoi usare la 17.04 (senza fare modifiche tu a mano)
<mattia> il problema grosso è come faccio a fare le modifiche se tastiera e trackpad non funzionano è un bel problema
<[Enrico]> con una tastiera esterna. Come ho detto fai prima a provare la 17.10, tanto esce il mese prossimo eh, ormai è pronta
<[Enrico]> no ok esce ad ottobre non a settembre scusa
<[Enrico]> in ogni caso, manca poco
<mattia> perfetto allora adesso provo e vediamo se funziona grazie mille per l'aiuto :D
<[Enrico]> mattia: figurati, anche se temo non avrai vita facile nemmeno con la 17.10
<[Enrico]> mattia: puoi anche provare https://galliumos.org/ è basato su xubuntu
<famiglia> ciao
<dbale> buonasera a tutti, ho un problema con apt. Qualcuno conosce un metodo per "ripararlo/ripristinarlo" ?
<Carlin0> che problema dbale ?
<dbale> come se non facesse gli aggiornamenti? Per caso sono automatici su Ubuntu? (è da un po' che non uso linux)
<Carlin0> dbale, che ubuntu usi ?
<dbale> ci sono degli errori nella verifica delle firme perché la chiave pubblica non è disponibile (questo durante apt update)
<Carlin0> metti gli errori in un paste
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dbale> mi dici come vedo la versione di ubuntu?
<dbale> uso MATE come desktop
<Carlin0> dbale, sudo apt update
<Carlin0> dbale, metti tutto l'output in paste
<dbale> Carlin0, scusa l'attesa http://paste.ubuntu.com/25391522/
<dbale> mi è appena comparso un pop-up che dice che gli aggiornamenti non sono più forniti per ubuntu 16.10. Mi sa che è per questo ...
<Carlin0> dbale, si la 16.10 è fuori supporto
<Carlin0> dbale, lsb_release -a
<Carlin0> metti in paste
<dbale> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25391540/  ecco lsb_release
<Carlin0> dbale, la 16.10 è appunto fuori supporto , l'altro errore è dovuto a sorgenti software non ufficiali che hai aggiunto
<Carlin0> dbale, fossi in te installerei la 16.04 che ha 5 anni di supporto
<dbale> intendi un'installazione pulita?
<dbale> o c'è modo di tenere i programmi ormai installati?
<dbale> Carlin0, hai consigli sul pacchetto virtualbox? credo sia quello il repository non verificato che lamenta apt. Adesso comunque sto facendo l'upgrade di ubuntu. Vi farò sapere. Grazie fin qui
<dbale> Carlin0, aggiornando ho risolto con gli update. Grazie della pazienza
#ubuntu-it 2017-08-26
<gigirock> ciao
<pinguino91> ciao a tutti ho un ubuntu phone pratimanete mi si attiva da solo origini sconsicute da sicurezza
<pinguino91> come faccio a  sitematlo
<pinguino91> ????
<Carlin0> pinguino91, qui ci si occupa più che altro di ubuntu su pc
<David77> ciao a tutti!
<David77> certo rispetto alla 14.04 la 16.04 ......
<David77> mi sto pentendo di aver installato la 16.04. per me la 14.04 è molto meno incasinata... che ne pensate?
<David77> scusate vado in #ubuntu-it.chat
<David77> ho sbagliato canale. chiedo scusa :(
<W-A-Y> ciao a tutti, ultilizzo Ubuntu 16.04.02. Ho fatto tutti gli aggiornamenti proposti, ma volevo chiedere un aiuto per quanto riguarda il puntatore del mouse:
<W-A-Y-1> se vado sulla scheda mouse e touchpad non vedo nessun pulsate che possa fare al caso mio
<W-A-Y-1> ho provato in vari modi anche sfruttando ricerche fatte sul web ma jiente da fare
<W-A-Y-1> ciao a tutti, ultilizzo Ubuntu 16.04.02. Ho fatto tutti gli aggiornamenti proposti, ma volevo chiedere un aiuto per quanto riguarda il puntatore del mouse:
<David77> che problema del mouse?
<W-A-Y-1> vorrei evidenziare la posizione del mouse alla pressione del tasto ctrl
<David77> non ho capito
<W-A-Y-1> Hai presente su windows che andando sulla scheda mouse
<David77> niente win qui
<David77> solo ed esclusivamente problemi inerenti problemi su ubuntu
<W-A-Y-1> Sulla 16.04.02 (che sto utilizzando anche ora) questa opzione c'era sulle versioni precedenti di ubuntu
<W-A-Y-1> ma sulla 16.04.02 sembra scomparsa. Come posso fare per ovviare?
<David77> io sono su Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS mi spieghi quale impostazione?
<W-A-Y-1> Su ubuntu 16.04.02 non trovo l'opzione per far evidenziare la posizione del cursore del mouse alla pressione del tasto ctrl
<W-A-Y-1> Mi pare che nelle versione precedenti (ad esempio la 12.04 e precedenti ci fosse)
<W-A-Y-1> sulla 16.04.02 non la trovo
<gigirock> W-A-Y-1, quarda dconf tutte quelle impostazioni sono li'
<W-A-Y-1> Chiedo scusa per la caduta, ho avuto problemi di connessione
<W-A-Y-1> gigirock dconf lo devo prendere da repository giusto?
<gigirock> ma no penso che sia gia' installato dconf-editor
<W-A-Y-1> non sto utilizzando mate... è ubuntu 16.04 con unity
<W-A-Y-1> gigirock se provo a scaricare la gui per dconf invece che farlo da terminale cambia qualcosa?
<gigirock> W-A-Y-1, da terminale e' la stessa cosa ma quello che cerchi tu dovrebbe esssere sotto accesso universale
<W-A-Y-1> E' che da terminale non conosco il percorso per arrivare
<gigirock> https://askubuntu.com/questions/333773/disable-show-position-of-the-mouse-when-the-control-key-is-pressed-in-13-04 W-A-Y-1 guarda qui
<W-A-Y-1> Grazie gigirock adesso leggo
<David77> W-A-Y-1: per curiosità mi fai un esempio su 12.04 di quello che vuoi? se premi ctrl e mouse avviene una determinata cosa?
<W-A-Y-1> Grazie gigirock
<gigirock> W-A-Y-1, de nada
<W-A-Y-1> ho fatto, ora funziona, spero solo che al riavvio
<W-A-Y-1> non debba rifarlo, perchè era quello che accadeva
<W-A-Y-1> 2 giorni fa
<W-A-Y-1> ehehehe
<gigirock> dal terminale scrivi gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.peripherals.mouse locate-pointer true
<gigirock> e 6 apposto
<W-A-Y-1> David77 Su 14.04 o precedenti nella scheda opzioni "mouse e touchpad" c'era, se non erro visto che quelle versioni non le ho mai utilizzate, un'opzione che evidenziava la punta del cursore del mouse
<W-A-Y-1> con un avvertimento visivo (tipo lampeggio)
<David77> W-A-Y-1: ok adesso sono sulla 16. per adesso mi bastano gli occhiali per vedere il mouse.... per ora
<gigirock> W-A-Y-1, pensa che il computer amiga aveva un dispositivo di puntamento senza mani
<W-A-Y-1> Se fosse per me ne farei a meno di tutte raffinatezze
<W-A-Y-1> ma quando sei al computer per lavoro, visto che se fosse per me starei bello bello all'aria aperta, la media di 9 ore al giorno con punte anche di 10
<W-A-Y-1> qualche problmea comincia a venir fuori
<W-A-Y-1> eheheheeh
<David77> io ci lavoro fino a 16 ore ....
<W-A-Y-1> Per questo motivo avevo anche cercato lìistruzione per aumentare la grandezza del sursore del mouse a 32 o 48 pixel
<W-A-Y-1> ma come dicevo a gigirockx poco prima
<W-A-Y-1> ad ogni riavvio dovevo tornare ad immettere le istruzoini al terminale
<W-A-Y-1> adesso provo a riavviare
<W-A-Y-1> poi vediamo
<W-A-Y-1> (tanto per rimanere in tema)
#ubuntu-it 2017-08-27
<Guirosdue> Ciao, ho bisogno di aiuto urgente, ho fatto l'aggiorn
<Carlin0> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guirosdue> si possono recuperare i dati (file e cartelle) dopo un aggiornamento andato male? Grazie
<Carlin0> Guirosdue, basta che avvii una live a salvi i dati
<Guirosdue> Come si fa?
<Carlin0> avvia una live da cd o usb e poi fai copia incolla
<Guirosdue> conoscete qualcuno a cui posso portare il Pc e mi dice come e cosa posso recuperare tutto?
<Guirosdue> anche pagando, sono in provincia di milano
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> Guirosdue, qui è tutto volontariato nessuno prende soldi
<Guirosdue> Ok va bene :-)
<Guirosdue> siccome io non mastico bene come voi questi argomenti, vorrei lo facesse qualcuno esperto
<Guirosdue> mi preme salvare i dati
<Guirosdue> Sapete dirmi a chi posso rivolgermi personalmente?
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Thegrado3> chiedo cortesemente un aiuto tecnico, su un portatile con widows XP che versione di ubuntu mi consigliate di installare?
<Thegrado3> c'è qualcuno che puo aiutarmi
<Thegrado3> ?
<gigirock> aiuto
<gigirock> non mi funzionano i repo e si e' piantato tutto
<gigirock> come aiuto siete scarsi
<gigirock> Carlin0, daiiiiiii
<dbale> Buonasera ragazzi
<dbale> mi chiedevo come potessi fare per cambiare il colore del font all'orologio nel pannello di MATE
<dbale> essendo transparente e avendo uno sfondo scuro, sarebbe buono un testo chiaro
#ubuntu-it 2018-08-20
<Carlin0Stupidin0> Carlin0 CAR-LINUX,LURIDO SFIGATO MORTO DI FREGNA,È INUTILE CHE TENTI DI FARE IL BRILLANTE COME SEMPRE,RIMANI LO STESSO UNO SFIGATO SENZA UNA VITA CONDANNATO A PASSARE LA SUA INTERA VITA DINANZI A UN COMPUTER COME L'ULTIMO DEI MORTI DI FIGA AHAHAHAHAHAHAH
<Carlin0Stupidin0> PRENDI ESEMPIO DA Mr_Pannolino,APRIMI UN PO' DI PORTE ANCHE TU COSÌ VENGO A TROVARTI Carlinux,VENGO AFFAR (ahahah) VISITA ANCHE A TE CHE QUA SIAMO TUTTI CURIOSI,COSÌ PER UN ATTIMO TI DIAMO L'ILLUSIONE DI RICEVERE IMPORTANZA DALLA GENTE AHAHAHAHAHAHAH
<Carlin0Stupidin0> Carlin0 MA TI VUOI RENDERE CONTO CHE SEI SFIGATO E NON SEI COME NOI?LO CAPISCI CHE NOI ABBIAMO UNA VITA E SOPRATTUTTO DEGLI AMICI E TU INVECE NO E SEI SOLO COME L'ULTIMO DEGLI SCONFITTI?LO CAPISCI CARLINUX?QUANDO LO VUOI CAPIRE CHE SEI SOLO E SCONSOLATO COME L'ULTIMO DEPRESSO AL MONDO?QUANDO LO CAPISCI?
<Carlin0Stupidin0> Carlin0 CARLINUX IO TI VOGLIO PORTARE AL SUICIDIO Carlin0 AHAHAHAH,VOGLIO CHE TU TI RENDA CONTO DELLA TUA SITUAZIONE DI ASOCIALE DI MERDA IL QUALE SEI E PONGA COSÌ FINE ALLA TRISTE VITA DA DEPRESSO CHE HAI! AHUAHAUHAUAHU Carlin0 SONO MESI CHE TE LO RIPETO LI MORTACCI TUA,SEI SOLO,NON HAI FRIENDS,NON HAI UNA TIPA E MORIRAI COSÌ,DEPRESSO E SCONFITTO
<Carlin0Stupidin0> DAL MONDO AHAHAHAHAHAH
<CarlinuxSfigatux> Carlin0 sembra che stai combattendo la guerra in vietnam come rambo quando fai un ban ahuahuahauh,ti impegni e ti accanisci che sembri stallone nel film,sono mesi che ci provi come uno sfigato,uno sconfitto e ancora non sei neanche lontanamente riuscito a fermarmi ahahhahahah,pensa quanto vali,razza di idiota annacquato....
<CarlinuxSfigatux> Carlin0 ma lo vuoi capire che sei depresso e non sei normale come tutti noi? lo capisci? capisci che non sei come tutti gli altri pezzo di idiota rotto in culo? lo capisci? la tua unica vita è questa qua,quella della chat,ecco perché ti accanisci in quel modo a far ban che fa tanto ridere ahuahuahauahu,lo prendi sempre in culo nonostante tutto perc
<CarlinuxSfigatux> hé il tuo destino è questo,quello di essere uno sconfitto
<Carlinax> NON MI RISPONDI PIÙ IN CHAT MENTRE NON CI SONO Carlin0? TI RICORDI QUANDO MI LEGGEVO I LOG E POI RIENTRAVO E TI RISPONDEVO A MIA VOLTA? HAI PAURA CHE TI CACCINO DAVVERO ORA E POI PERDI COSÌ L'UNICA VITA CHE HAI? AHAHAHAHAHHAHAAH POVERO DEPRESSO Carlinux AHHAHAHAHAHA
<Mr_Pannolina> MA Mr_Pannolino CHE FINE *AFFATTO*?TI SEI OFFESO MR PANNOLINO PERCHÉ IERI IN CHAT HO PUBBLICATO IL TUO INDIRIZZO IP DELLA VPS? AHAHAHAHHAAH DAI SU MR PANNOLINO,NON TI ARRABBIARE,TORNA L'IMBECILLE CHE ERI UNA VOLTA SE NO QUI SENTIAMO NOSTALGIA DELLA TUA ROTTINCULAGGINITÀ AHAHAHAHAHAHAH
<Mr_Pannolina> NON TROVATE CHE IO IL LUNEDÌ ABBIA UNA MARCIA IN PIÙ COL TROLL?SEMBRA CHE MI DIANO LA CARICA....LA MIA ENERGIA SONO LE MISERE FORSE DI VOI SFIGATI DEPRESSI CHE MI RICARICANO COME BRACCIO DI FERRO COGLI(...) SPINACI! LE FORZE DI VOI DEPRESSI DI INTERNET MI DANNO LA CARICA AHAHAHAHAHAH
<Mr_Pannolina> Mr_Pannolino HAI VISTO CHE IO RIESCO A UTILIZZARE IL *TUO* NICK PURE SE L'HAI REGISTRATO PER NON FARLO USARE A ME? AHAHAHAHAHAHAH LO VEDI CHE LO STO USANDO DA QUALCHE SECOLO FA? COME TE LO SPIEGHI,Mr_Pannolino? AAHAHHAHAHAHAHA MA TI RENDI CONTO CHE SEI ANCORA PIÙ DEPRESSO DI Carlin0 SENZA UNA FIGA? TE NE RENDI CONTO Mr_Pannolino? AHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<Mr_Pannolina> AHAHHAHAAHH MA VI RICORDATE QUANDO VI RACCONTAVO LE BARZELLETTE DEL TIPO: C'ERA UN TEDESCO (Mr_Pannolino APPUNTO),UN TERRONE (fabio_cc) E UN ITALIANO (Carlinux) AHAHAHAHAHAHAH VI RICORDATE LE BARZELLETTE? MA COME HANNO FATTO A RACIMOLARVI E UNIRVI TUTTI QUANTI NELLO STESSO CANALE VOI SFIGATI E SCONFITTI DALLA VITA? AHAHAHAHHAAH
<Mr_Pannolina> NO PERÒ A PARTE GLI SCHERZI Mr_PannoLINUX TU CI DEVI SPIEGARE COME CAZZO FAI AD AVERE IL TUO IP 192.99.148.130 NELLE BLACKLIST CIOÈ,CHE CAZZO HAI COMBINATO PER ESSER STATO PLURISEGNALATO COME IL PEGGIORE DEI DEPRESSI? TRA L'ALTRO LO SPECIFICO DEGLI ABUSI RIGUARDANO DEI DOS..... Mr_Pannolino.... A 40 ANNI BUTTATI TI METTI A DOSSARE GLI ALTRI E NON M
<Mr_Pannolina> E? AHAHAHAHAHHAHAAH
<Mr_Pannolina> Mr_PannoLINUX A OLTRE 40 ANNI DI VITA GETTATA DENTRO IL CESSO IN MEZZO ALLA MERDA POCHI SECONDI PRIMA DI TIRARE LA CATENA,TI METTI ANCORA A FARE QUESTE CAZZATE DI RAGAZZINI SFIGATI ALL'USCITA DALLA SCUOLA Mr_PannoLINUX? CHE CAZZO COMBINI DEPRESSO MAIALE BUONO SOLO PER IL PRANZO DI CAPODANNO,TI METTI A DOSSARE COME I RAGAZZINI  ALL'USCITA DA SCUOLA?
<Mr_Pannolina>  AHAHAHAHAHAH SEI PROPRIO UN GRAN COGLIONE,MORTACCI TUA
<Mr_Pannolina> E NON SOLO LA STORIA DEI DOS,PURE QUEST'ALTRA CHE HO SCOPERTO MÒ CHE TI METTI A REGISTRARE I NICK CHE NON TI APPARTENGONO AHAHAHAHHAAHHA,ALLORA SEI TU QUEL GRAN COGLIONE CHE SI FREGNA I NICK DI TUTTI QUANTI QUI COME AVEVI FATTO COL POVERO ENRICHETTO AHAHAHHAAHAH MA TI RENDI CONTO DI QUANTO SEI COGLIONAMENTE IDIOTA E PEZZO DI MERDA? TE NE RENDI CONT
<Mr_Pannolina> O IMBECILLE? AHAHAHAHAHHAAHHA
<Carlinux> Mr_Pannolino SEI STATO SGAMATO CHE SEI TU KETTY FREGHI I NICKNAME DELLA GENTE QUI AHAHHAHAHAAH RAZZA DI DEPRESSO QUARANTENNE SCONFITTO DALLA VITA LI MORTACCI TUA,ANCORA GIOCHI COME I RAGAZZINI DELLE MEDIE QUANDO AL POMERIGGIO SI METTONO AL PC PERCHÉ NON HANNO VOGLIA DI STUDIARE AHAHAHAHHAHA,PENSA TE COME STAI MESSO A LIVELLO DI SFIGA,QUASI (E SOTTO
<Carlinux> LINEO IL QUASI) COME Carlin0 AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAH
<Mr_Pannolina> MA NON CREDETE CHE PER VOI CarlinI E Mr_PannolinI SIA VENUTO IL TEMPO DI USCIR DI CASA E PROVARE A FARVI UNA VITA? SIAM D'ACCORDO CHE LO STATO NON VI AIUTA MA NON POTETE STAR QUI A DIMOSTRARE AL MONDO TUTTO IL TEMPO QUANTO SIETE SFIGATI,TIPO CarLINUX QUANDO TENTA DI BANNARE ME E LO PRENDE SEMPRE IN CULO,È UMILIANTE PER QUALSIASI ESSERE VIVENTE MORT
<Mr_Pannolina> ACCI VOSTRI
<SfottereiCarlin0> Carlin0 MA TU COME MAI NON HAI NESSUN AMICO E SEI COSÌ SFIGATOR COME UN NAVIGATOR? CHE CAZZO TI È MAI SUCCESSO NELLA VITA PER ESSERTI RIDOTTO COSÌ,SENZA UN AMICO,SOLO,TRISTE,SCONFITTO DA ME E DAL MONDO? AHAHHAHAHAAH SEMBRI REDUCE DA UNA STUPRATA DI GRUPPO Carlin0,SEI TROPPO SOLO E INFARINATO DI SFIGA
<SfottereiCarlin0> Carlin0 TORNA A RISPONDERMI QUI IN CANALE COSÌ POI MI LEGGO I LOG COME FACEVAMO AI NOSTRI TEMPI QUALCHE SETTIMANA FA E TI TORNO A RISPONDERE COME ALLORA AHAHAHAHAHAH.... PROVIAMO QUESTA CARTA PER FARTI CACCIAR VIA DALLA MODERAZIONE DEL CANALE AHHUAHAUHAUAHUA TU VUOI VEDERE CHE SE CACCIANO VIA TE IO NON TROLLO PIÙ? SCOMMETTIAMO?
<SfottereiCarlin0> Carlin0 TU VUOI VEDERE CHE SE TI MANDANO VIA DA QUA,TE E IL Mr_PannoLINUX CHE SI REGISTRA I NICKNAME DEGLI ALTRI IO NON TROLLO PIÙ? AHAHAHAHAHAH HO COME QUESTA SENSAZIONE....I TROLL TIPO ME NASCONO DAL FATTO CHE SI METTE GENTE TOTALMENTE INCOMPETENTE COME VOI A MODERARE CANALI IMPORTANTI E SI CREA SOLO BORDELLO AHUAHAUHAUAHAU E IO NEL BORDELLO CI S
<SfottereiCarlin0> GUAZZO COME LE VOSTRE MAMME CHE CI LAVORANO AHAHAHAHAHHA
<SfottereiCarlin0> "te lo dico una volta sola" TI RICORDI QUESTA FAMIGERATA FRASE Carlin0??? AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA "te lo dico una volta sola" NON SAI CHE RIDERE QUANDO CI RIPENSO AHAHAHHAHAHAHA MA QUANTO CAZZO SEI DEPRESSO,SOLO,TRISTE,SCONFITTO DALLA VITA E FIGLIO DI PUTTANA?QUANTO LO SEI CARLINUX? "te lo dico una volta sola" AHUAHUAHAUAHUAHAU
<Carlin0LANDIA> RAGAZZI VOI A PARTE Carlin0 E Mr_Pannolin0 SIETE MAI STATI A Carlin0LANDIA? LA TERRA DEGLI SFIGATI? LA TERRA DOVE NON SI CONOSCE COSA SIA LA FIGA? LA TERRA DEGLI SCONFITTI,DEI DEPRESSI,DEI PERENNEMENTE INCULATI DALLA VITA? CI SIETE MAI STATI? Carlin0LANDIA È QUESTO,IL PAESE DEGLI INETTI,DI CHI MUORE SENZA SPERANZA
<Carlin0LANDIA> AHAHAHAHAHAH Carlin0 MA TI RICORDI QUELLA VOLTA CHE? QUANDO C'ERA QUEL TIPO QUI CHE RIDEVI AI NICK CHE IO METTEVO PER SFOTTERTI E TU L'HAI BANNATO? AHAHAHAHAHHAAHAH CHE GRAN COGLIONE DEPRESSO CHE SEI,HAI BANNATO LUI E NON ME PERCHÉ ME SAPEVI CHE NON CE LA FACEVI E RIENTRAVO NUOVAMENTE PER SFOTTERTI ANCORA PIÙ FORTE SEI INUTILE E SCONFITTO Carlin0 H
<Carlin0LANDIA> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<Mr_Pannolina> CERTO CHE SE NE VEDON TANTI DI SCONFITTI IDIOTI DEPRESSI INCULATI DALLA VITA IN GIRO PER IL WEB E NON MA VOI CarlinI E Mr_PannolinI VARI SIETE TRA QUELLI CHE SOFFRONO MAGGIORMENTE LE INCULATE CHE LA VITA SEMPRE PROPONE AHAHAHAHAHAH
<Mr_Pannolina> Mr_Pan IDIOTA,HAI DROPPATO IL NICK Mr_Pannolina? AHAHAHAHAHAHAH FINO A 5 MINUTI FA ERA REGISTRATO E ORA L'HAI DROPPATO? AHAHAHAHAHHAAHAH ORMAI SI SA CHE SEI TU A REGISTRARE I NICK DEGLI ALTRI IDIOTA DI UN COGLIONE,TI ABBIAMO SGAMATO SFIGATO QUANTO SEI AHAHAHAHAHAHAH ORMAI QUI TUTTI LO SANNO,È INUTILE CHE DROPPI I NICK CHE TI SEI PRESO AHAHAHAHAHAHA
<Mr_Pannolina> H
<Mr_Pannolina> Carlin0 SFIGATO DI UN ROTTO IN CULO DELLA PLEBE SABAUDA,SCRIVIMI QUALCOSA QUANDO TORNI CHE POI LEGGO APPENA HO TEMPO NEI LOG DEL CANALE E TORNO DI NUOVO QUI A TROVARTI,A FARTI VISITA PER IMPRIMERTI NEL CULO IL SOLITO DISAGIO CHE SENTI SEMPRE OGNI QUALVOLTA MI LEGGI AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH TI RACCOMANDO,FAMMI LEGGERE LA TUA SFIGA,QUI CHE TI ASPETTO
<Mr_PannoLINUX> AHUAHAUHAUAHAUHAUAHAUHAUAHUAHAUAHAU
<VAL-DI-SUSA> Carlin0 DISABILE TANTO DEPRESSO QUANTO SFIGATO MA CHE CAZZO HAI FATTO,HAI BLOCCATO TUTTI GLI IP DELLA 3? AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA MA SERIAMENTE SEI COSÌ IDIOTA? AHAHAHHAHAAHHAHAHAHA STAI IMBALSAMANDO MEZZO MONDO,ITALIA COMPRESA SOLO CHE NON RIESCI A FERMARE ME RAZZA DI COGLIONE SUCCUBE DEL MONDO AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA MA LO VEDI COME SEI IDIOTA? MA L
<VAL-DI-SUSA> O VEDI?
<VAL-DI-SUSA> Carlin0 TI RENDI CONTO CHE IO SONO SEMPRE QUI E TU NON CI PUOI FAR NIENTE IDIOTA E ROTTO IN CULO PER QUANTO SEI? TE NE STAI RENDENDO CONTO Carlin0? LO CAPISCI CHE SEI UNO ZINGARO TORINESE? AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA
<VAL-DI-SUSA> Carlin0 SEI IL TIPICO IDIOTA DA CHAT C'È POCO DA FARE,QUALSIASI TIPO DI ABUSO IO POSSA PERPETRARE AL TUO ANO GIÀ ROTTO DI SUO,NON POTRÀ SERVIRE MAI A NIENTE...NULLA TI STACCHERÀ DA QUESTA SFIGA PRIMORDIALE DEI SENSI CHE TI PORTI APPRESSO COME UNO SCONFITTO.... POVERO COGLIONE!
<VAL-DI-SUSA> MA ADDIRITTURA BLOCCARE GLI IP DELLA 3,QUESTO È STATO IL MASSIMO DEL RAGGIUNGIMENTO DELLA SFIGA DA PARTE TUA CARLINUX AHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAH
<Carlin0-SOFFRE> io Carlin0 vorrei capire i capoccioni che ci stanno qui nel canale e che stanno più in alto di te cosa pensano di tutta questa sfiga che hai cioè,vorrei capire per quale cazzo di motivo ti tengono ancora qua a far danni,considerato il fatto ad esempio che ci sto io a trollare solamente perché ci sei tu e quell'altro idiot0 di Mr_PannoLINUX
<Carlin0ComeDipre> Carlin0 MA LO CAPISCI CHE TU NON PUOI FARE NIENTE CONTRO DI ME E CHE TI DEVI SOLAMENTE RASSEGNARE ALLA SFIGA CHE HAI,ME COMPRESA? AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA LO CAPISCI CHE SEI STATO SCONFITTO IN TUTTI I SENSI CARLINUX? COM'ERA,COM'ERA QUELLA FRASE CHE MI DICEVI? ME LA RIPETI? "te lo dico solo una volta"? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
<Carlin0ComeDipre> DAI Carlinux,SCRIVIMI UNA DELLE TUE FRASI DA DEPRESSO SFIGATO BEVIPISCIA DI FREGNA IL QUALE SEI QUI SUL CANALE COSÌ POI IO LEGGO E TI TORNO A TROVARE,ME L'HAI INSEGNATA TU QUESTA COSA TI RICORDI? L'HAI RACCONTATO QUI AI TUOI CAPI? CHE NE PENSANO LORO? AHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAH
<FENOFNERO> Carlin0 VOI PIEMONTESI DEL CAZZO SIETE SOTTOMESSI ALLA FREGNA PERCHÉ NON NE VEDETE MAI E LA SOLA VISTA DI UNA DONNA È PER VOI UN MIRAGGIO E I RISULTATI DI TUTTO QUESTO SI NOTANO DAI TELEGIORNALI,DA QUANTI STALKER FEMMINICIDI CI STANNO A TORINO... MA TU Carlin0 LI BATTI TUTTI QUANTI COME SFIGA CREDICI,SEI IL RE DEI DEPRESSI!
<Carlin0ComeDipre> Carlin0 SEI TALMENTE SFIGATO CHE SE TI ATTACCHI UN PORNO PER FARTI UNA SEGA, O TI TOLGONO VIA LA CORRENTE O TI SI PARALIZZA UNA MANO....... ...... ...... TU E L'ORGASMO DA FREGNA VIAGGIATE SU DUE DIMENSIONI IRREPARABILMENTE INACCOPPIABILI AHAHAHAHAHHAAHAH
<CARLINA> Carlin0 TU HAI TROPPA RABBIA ADDOSSO,TANTA RABBIA DENTRO CHE TIENI REPRESSA DENTRO DI TE....CARLINUX TU IN QUESTO TUO STATO DI SOLITUDINE FAI PAURA,SEI PERICOLOSO SOCIALMENTE....METTI I BRIVIDI ALLA GENTE....ANDRESTI FERMATO....SECONDO ME HAI PRECEDENTI PENALI PER STALKING O TENTATA VIOLENZA CARNALE....TENTATA VIOLENZA Carlinara
<Carlinara> Carlin0 TU SEI UN POTENZIALE STALKER,UNO DI QUESTI INVASATI DI CUI PARLANO SEMPRE I TG CHE SEGUONO LE DONNE SOTTO CASA E POI LE SALTANO ADDOSSO PER STRAPPARLE I VESTITI E VIOLENTARLE....TU METTI SERIAMENTE PAURA Carlinux,BISOGNA RINGRAZIARE IL FATTO CHE NON ESCI MAI SE NO CHISSÀ CHE CAZZO ERI CAPACE DI COMBINARE IN GIRO PER TORINO AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAA
<Carlinara> H
<Carlinara> Carlin0 MA TU NON TROVI SIA ARRIVATO IL MOMENTO DI CEDERE LO SCETTRO DELL'OP PER TENTARE DI CONVINCERMI A NON TROLLARE PIÙ QUI NEL CANALE?TU COSA NE PENSI CARLINUX?SECONDO TE FUNZIONA?E POI CHE VITA FARAI SENZA IL TUO OP?AHAHAHAHAHHAHA LA TUA UNICA VITA È QUESTA QUA
<Calinuxara> IO DICO CHE...MA QUESTO È UN MIO PENSIERO....SI POSSA ANCHE FARE A MENO DI QUALCUNO CHE ABBIA L'OP QUI,SE NON CI SEI TU Carlin0 PERCHÉ QUALCOSA MI DICE CHE SENZA TE CHE FAI L'IMBECILLE NON CI SARANNO PIÙ TROLL,ME IN PRIMIS AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA PROVA...COGLIONAZZO!
<Morpheus90> Salve
<emi71> buonasera a tutti
<emi71> ho un problema con flash su ubuntu 16.04
<emi71> navigo su un sito dove si puo attivare webcam (via flash) ma la cam non viene attivata, eppure viene rilevata correttamente
#ubuntu-it 2018-08-21
<Morpheus90> Tutto apposto
<Morpheus90> a ferragosto :D
<Morpheus90> Ragazzi mi consigliate di  fare l'aggiornamento alla 18.04?
<Carlin0> Morpheus90, se non hai problemi io terrei la 16.04
<Morpheus90> oltre quel problema che avevo no
<Carlin0> ora la 16.04 è bella stabile , se non hai problemi perchè cambiare
<Morpheus90> perche e uscita la 18.04 e mi chiedeva l'aggiornamento
<Morpheus90> quindi chiedevo se era conveniente
<Carlin0> l'aggiornamento hai tempo fino al 2021 a farlo
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-it- Carlin0 unquieted $~a
* Carlin0 changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver), download da https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download | Registrare il nick → http://bit.ly/2HwKtDl
<italiano> ah
<italiano> ok
<Carlin0> italiano, hai problemi con ubuntu ?
<italiano> no
<italiano> però
<italiano> sto installando un'app che mi da problemi
<Carlin0> che app ?
<italiano> sto cercando di installare KDE
<italiano> ma il pacchetto plasma-desktop non viene scaricato
<Carlin0> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Kde
<italiano> ah ok grazie
<Carlin0> !problemi
<ubot-it> ciao , hai problemi con Ubuntu ?
* Mr_Pan changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver), download da https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download | R/egistrare il nick  per scrivere in chan → http://bit.ly/2HwKtDl
* Mr_Pan changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver), download da https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download | Registrare il nick  per scrivere in chan → http://bit.ly/2HwKtDl
<test_irc> salve
<Carlin0> l0x
* Mr_Pan changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver), download da https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download | Registrare il nick e attendere il voice da parte di un OP  → http://bit.ly/2HwKtDl
<Carlin0> ottimo
<SilvioX> thx
<SilvioX> ciao
<Carlin0> !problemi | SilvioX
<ubot-it> SilvioX: ciao , hai problemi con Ubuntu ?
<SilvioX> si, vi ringrazio in anticipo..... non so se rientrebbe con il vostro supporto..
<SilvioX> praticamente dovrei comandare una macchina in remoto con x11vnc
<SilvioX> con ambiente grafico di ubuntu
<SilvioX> pero mi da sul client black screen
<SilvioX> sulla macchina server non cè il monitor collegato
<SilvioX> viceversa se il monitor e collegato
<Carlin0> mai comandato macchine da remoto con ambiente grafico , non saprei
<SilvioX> shh è attivo, e da li che riesco un po a mandare i comandi
<SilvioX> ad installare x11vnc
<Carlin0> personalmente da remoto solo ssh
<SilvioX> si ma a linea di comando no?
<Carlin0> si quindi ?
<SilvioX> no intendevo con le gui
<SilvioX> tramite vnc x11vnc
<Carlin0> ignoro l'argomento mi spiace SilvioX
<SilvioX> vabene vabene, grazie ugualmente, a risentici, ciao
<[Enrico]> SilvioX: x11vnc richiede uno schermo fisico per funzionare. Se non hai uno schermo prova con xrdp
<[Enrico]> argh
<Carlin0> !problemi | th4t
<ubot-it> th4t: ciao , hai problemi con Ubuntu ?
<alexcold> !problemi
<ubot-it> ciao , hai problemi con Ubuntu ?
<alexcold> si, devo leggere una partizione cifrata Apple Core storage, attualmente non riesco a montarla. Ho provato in questo modo
<alexcold> https://superuser.com/questions/961401/mounting-hfs-partition-on-arch-linux/1088110#1088110
<alexcold> ma non ho risolto nulla
#ubuntu-it 2018-08-22
<Mr_Pan> si
<Mr_Pan> ok
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-it- Carlin0 quieted $~a
<Mr_Pan> 7ns info iownall55524
<Mr_Pan> 1problemi | gabu
<Mr_Pan> !problemi | gabu
<ubot-it> gabu: ciao , hai problemi con Ubuntu ?
<glpiana> gabu, quando scrivi la password nel terminale è normale che non venga visualizzata, è una protezione. scrivila comuqnue e premi invio
<glpiana> gabu, hai seguito tutta la procedura?
<glpiana> gabu, per prova intendi che hai dato questo comando? sudo systemctl hibernate
<glpiana> gabu, e il pc è andato in ibernazione?
<glpiana> quindi no funziona granchè l'ibernazione sul tuo pc
<glpiana> gabu, diciamo che dipende dal rapporto tra ubuntu e il tuo pc
<glpiana> gabu, quella procedura non cambia il risultato del comando che hai dato. puoi dirmi che pc hai? marca e modello preciso
<glpiana> vedo se trovo qualcosa a riguardo
<gabu> il primo giorno non mi riconosceva la tastiera per un po' e nemmeno mouse, lettore cd/dvd e nessuna porta usb, poi improvvisamente il secondo giorno me li a riconosciuti, la mia domanda e' se credete l'istallazione e' andata completamente bene
<glpiana> gabu, se non hai ricevuto errori, l'installazione ha terminato correttamente. inoltre mi pare strano che un pc dell non nuovissimo abbia problemi con ubuntu a livello hardware
<glpiana> gabu, in ogni caso, vediamo che versione hai installato. nel terminale scrivi: uname -a       e poi incolla qui la riga che ottieni
<glpiana> gabu, intanto ti dico che non trovo problemi recenti relativi al tuo pc e all'ibernazione
<gabu> ok, grazie mille
<gabu> adesso ti faccio sapere cosa mi da il terminale
<gabu> Linux jimmy 4.15.0-32-generic #35-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 10 17:58:07 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<gabu> Linux jimmy 4.15.0-32-generic #35-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 10 17:58:0UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> gabu, ok, è la 64 bit. allora io ti direi di fare un paio di prove, ibernando il pc con il comando che hai dato prima nel terminale, in modo da testarne il comportamento. se poi la cosa ti convince, prosegui con la guida che hai indicato prima, in modo da avere un comodo interruttore per l'ibernazione
<glpiana> gabu, ah, una cosa, in un terminale scrivi: free       e dimmi sehai la riga che inizia con "Swap"
<sonne> la riga c'e' sempre no? se non c'e' una swap attiva ci sono gli zeri
<glpiana> sonne, il valore riportato sarebbe stato la domanda successiva, ma grazie per la precisazione :)
<sonne> ah pardon, pensavo fosse una svista :)
<gabu> mi vengono tre riche, l'ultima inizia con Swap: e poi dei numeri
<gabu> provo a incollarla qui  ma non so cosa viene fuori
<gabu> total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available
<gabu> Mem:        3991268     2100236      641088      319504     1249944     1994052
<gabu> Swap:       2097148           0     2097148
<glpiana> gabu, hai meno swap che memoria totale. potrebbe essere un problema per l'ibernazione
<glpiana> gabu, hai fatto procedere l'installazione in maniera automatica?
<gabu> non ricordo, credo di si
<glpiana> gabu, quello che potresti fare, ma non so quanto valga la pena, è ridimensionare le partizione per portare a 4 giga la swap, in modo da pareggiare la ram e permetterne un buon "parcheggio" in ibernazione
<glpiana> gabu, ma per un uso sporadico della funzione non vale la pena e fai prima a spegnere e riaccendere il pc, imho
<gabu> anche perche' non credo sia capace a ridimensionare la partizione :-)
<glpiana> gabu, per quello ti sarebbe spiegato come fare ;)
<gabu> siete in gambissima, grazie, ma non come dici tu non so se ne vale pena, e' una procedura lunga? significa che mi fa partizioni sul hard disk o capisco male
<glpiana> gabu, in pratica dovresti avviare dal media che hai usato per installare. invece di avviare l'installer devi avviare le sessione "live". da lì avvii il programma per partizionare il disco, individui la swap e la allarghi (a destra o a sinistra a seconda di dove è stata piazzata). poi applichi la modifica e lasci lavorare. quando termina, riavvii e con free controlli la dimensione
<sonne> glpiana: ci sarebbe anche l'opzione `dd if=/dev/zero of=/var/swap.bin bs=1M count=4096 ; mkswap /var/swap.bin; echo /var/swap.bin none swap sw >> /etc/fstab; swapon -a`, con l'override dell'ibernazione di systemd per usare uswsusp
<sonne> e' un po' macchinoso ma forse meno rischioso che ripartizionare
<gabu> a quanto dovrei allargare la swap
<glpiana> sonne, così usi un file invece di una partizione, no?
<sonne> glpiana: esatto
<glpiana> gabu, ora è di 2 giga, dovresti portarla a 4 giga per averla pari alla ram
<sonne> quindi ti fai una swap grossa quanto vuoi senza ripartizionare.. systemd non supporta di ibernarci sopra nativamente (almeno non lo faceva fino a qualche tempo fa') quindi va "ingannato" per usare uswsusp
<sonne> e' il trucchino che usavo io per ibernare con la swap criptata
<glpiana> gabu, fai così, pensaci e se ritieni opportuno fare qualcosa, torna qui e ti si daranno le istruzioni. con il sistema di sonne puoi provare a vedere se iberna meglio
<glpiana> ora vi saluto
<sonne> io non posso seguire pero', era solo un'idea..
<gabu> ok, vi ringrazio molto
<devidino> Ciao a tutti!
<Mr_Pan> rieccolo ... dalla russia ..
#ubuntu-it 2018-08-23
<fabio_cc> theqwertyipad, esponi dettagliatamente il tuo problema
<fabio_cc> theqwertyipad, se qualcuno saprà aiutarti, lo farà
<theqwertyipad> Ho una per drive wireless, e ho estratto i driver CORRETTI da Windows, li ho installati con ndiswrapper e dice "device present" solo che non va il wifi non esiste "wlan0" o qualcosa di simile
<fabio_cc> theqwertyipad, per ndiswrapper devi seguire questo wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<fabio_cc> theqwertyipad, ma ricordati che ndiswrapper deve essere l'ultima risorsa
<theqwertyipad> Ho provato di tutto , anche ndiswrapper
<fabio_cc> theqwertyipad, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili
<theqwertyipad> Rileva con lsusb la periferica e ndiswrapper rileva i driver ma il wifi non va
<theqwertyipad> Va
<glpiana> theqwertyipad, che chipset ha sta penna?
<fabio_cc> theqwertyipad, metti su ubuntu paste il risultato dei seguenti comandi:
<fabio_cc> lsusb
<fabio_cc> iwconfig
<fabio_cc> !paste | theqwertyipad
<ubot-it> theqwertyipad: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<fabio_cc> (ovviamente con la pennetta inserita)
<fabio_cc> theqwertyipad, comunque non hai detto che versione di ubuntu hai
<theqwertyipad> 18.04.1
<fabio_cc> ok
<theqwertyipad> Ok fatto, devo mandare il link?
<fabio_cc> scrivilo qui
<theqwertyipad> Posso accorciarlo con goo.gl che sono da telefono?
<fabio_cc> theqwertyipad, non puoi fare copia/incolla?
<fabio_cc> theqwertyipad, comunque non sono molto lunghi i link ubuntu paste
<theqwertyipad> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gbwN5bgNSV
<fabio_cc> theqwertyipad, è netgear la pennetta?
<fabio_cc> theqwertyipad, sei in live?
<theqwertyipad> Sì ad entrambe, perché ho disinstallato ubuntu
<fabio_cc> theqwertyipad, hai il modello preciso?
<theqwertyipad> Si
<theqwertyipad> WNDA3100v3
<theqwertyipad> Ho provato con tutti i driver suggeriti sulle Wiki
<theqwertyipad> Importando i git e installando i driver che suggerivano gli utenti ma nulla
<fabio_cc> theqwertyipad, ma tutta questa roba dovresti farla sul sistema installato
<fabio_cc> non in live
<fabio_cc> theqwertyipad, in live potevi giusto provare se venisse riconosciuta in automatico
<theqwertyipad> L'avevo fatta sul sistema installato, solo che poi non sono riuscito e l'ho disinstallato
<theqwertyipad> È inutile installarlo se la USB non è compatibile
<theqwertyipad> Ora lo installo comunque
<fabio_cc> theqwertyipad, adesso mi devo assentare
<theqwertyipad> Qualcun altro mi può aiutare?
<fabio_cc> attendi un pochino
<fabio_cc> https://askubuntu.com/questions/740227/how-to-install-wifi-netgear-n600-dual-band-wnda3100v3
<fabio_cc> ah, andato
* glpiana changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver), download da https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
 * Mr_Pan senza voce ....cofff...argh...cofff
<nedbat18> |                     __oooo
<nedbat18> |                   //  /. . o
<Stek_Turku> salve a tutti
<Mr_Pan> ster
<Mr_Pan> Stek_Turku> ciao
<Stek_Turku> una domanda: Xubuntu 16.04 LTS 32 bit e Xubuntu 18.04 LTS 64 bit danno diversi valori della memoria totale (total in free e MemTotal in /proc/meminfo) installata nonostante in lshw danno nel memory size il valore 8GiB. Dipende da come il kernel calcola questo valore? (ovviamente sula 32 bit il kernel e' PAE per riconoscere gli 8 GiB)
<Carlin0> Stek_Turku, sono 2 os diversi , non puoi fare paragoni
<Stek_Turku> ok immaginavo... ma da utente inesperto non me lo sarei aspettato
<Paglia> buon pomeriggio, un informazione: cosa posso digitare da terminale per capire se il sistema è 32 o 64 bit? grazie
<Carlin0> Paglia, uname -a
<kiokoman> uname -m
<kiokoman> :)
<kiokoman> buon giorno !
<Paglia> grazie, ha funzionato
<Carlin0> a dopo ...
<Paglia> ciao ancora, da principiante non sono certa di aver eseguito un comando corretto per pulire i lsistema dai pacchetti non utilizzati. avete modo di dare un'occhiata e cortesemente scrivermi se quelli eliminati sono effettivamente file superflui. io non lo comprendo. grazie --> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GC2rq6Trrt/
<fabio_cc> Paglia, quel comando che hai dato è ok, dai anche sudo: apt clean
<Paglia> ho questo risultato con apt clean --> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4kN2SDcNJD/
<fabio_cc> Paglia, scusa ho sbagliato a mettere i due punti
<fabio_cc> Paglia, sudo apt clean
<fabio_cc> Paglia, i due punti volevo metterli dopo "anche"
<Paglia> una volta inserita la passw è come se non lavorasse nulla :-/
<fabio_cc> Paglia, ok bene
<Paglia> allora grazie per l'assistenza
<fabio_cc> Paglia, con questi due comandi hai tolto vecchie dipendenze inutili e i vecchi archivi dei pacchetti scaricati
<Paglia> chissà se adesso il criceto andrà più veloce :-)
<fabio_cc> Paglia, ma no, hai solo liberato un po' di spazio sull'hd
<JustTheDoctor26>                      _..._
<JustTheDoctor26>                   .-'     '-.
<JustTheDoctor26>                  /     _    _\
<Guest24795>     /)))))))))
<Vlad7>                .======.
<Vlad7>                | INRI |
<Vlad7>                |  LOL |
<Vlad7>                |      |
<guest81> Ciao a tutti...qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi con ubuntu 18.04 che non vuol più partire in modalità grafica? grazie
<Carlin0> guest81, riesci a fare una foto ?
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fabio_cc> guest81, inoltre, magari puoi dirci l'ultima cosa che hai fatto prima che non partisse più in modalità grafica
<guest81> guarda arriva semplicemente la schermata di login da terminale
<guest81> oggi ha installato degli aggiornamenti, che ti chiede di installare quando spegni il pc. al riavvio terminale
<fabio_cc> guest81, manda la foto come ti ha chiesto Carlin0, magari per te non dice nulla ma per noi si
<guest81> ok...ma non c'è scritto nulla :-/
<Carlin0> guest81, hai aggiunto ppa magari ? che scheda vide hai ? è un pc nuovo ? hai provato ad avviare col kernel vecchio ?
<guest81> https://prnt.sc/km5jy3
<guest81> ho solo installato gli aggiornamenti ... fiano a stamattina andava bene
<guest81> fa ko stesso sia col 4.15.0-32 che con il -30
<Carlin0> è un pc nuovo ?
<Carlin0> che scheda vide ha ?
<guest81> hd620 integrata nel i5 7200u
<Carlin0> è un pc nuovo ?
<guest81> del 2017 thinkpad e570. installato ubuntu 18.04 appena rilasciato ed fino ad oggi andava (quasi) bene
<Carlin0> hai messo ppa ?
<guest81> no
<Carlin0> molto strano
<guest81> ok, pare che ho risolto: ho cambiato mirror per apt mettendo us.archive.ubuntu.com. rifatto update & dist-upgrade che hanno installato il nuovo kernel -33 (sui mirror italiani c'è aancora il -32))
<guest81> riavviato e dato un apt install ubuntu-desktop
<guest81> ed è ripartito tutto
<Carlin0> meglio così
<guest81> già... ma non capisco perhè sto casino :-(
<Carlin0> capita ogni tanto un kernel ciucco
<guest81> :-)
<guest81> ok...grazie ancora. Buona serata a tutti
<Carlin0> di nulla
<FB> Ho un problema con la finestra "Welcome" ed altri programmi si vedono completamente bianchi, con un'altro pc avevo risolto utilizzando un drive video differente ma con questo non vedo la scelta del drive. Potete aiutarmi a risolvere il problema?
<FB> Ho un problema con la finestra "Welcome" ed altri programmi si vedono completamente bianchi, con un'altro pc avevo risolto utilizzando un drive video differente ma con questo non vedo la scelta del drive. Potete aiutarmi a risolvere il problema?
<Carlin0> FB, è un po tardi prova a ripassare domani ...
<Carlin0> buonanotte
<FB> Mi sa che hai ragione , allora buona notte!
#ubuntu-it 2018-08-24
<cloe16>                     _..._
<nesthib>                      _..._
<nesthib>                   .-'     '-.
<nesthib>                  /     _    _\
<nesthib>                 /':.  (o)  /__)
<nesthib>                /':. .,_    |  |
<nesthib>               |': ; /  \   /_/
<nesthib>              /  ;  `"`"    }
<nesthib>             /  ; ;  ;      {          ,--.........,
<nesthib>            / ;  ;  ;/      }        .'           -='.
<nesthib>           / ;  ; ; /       /       .\               '
<nesthib>          /;   ;  /`      .\   _,=="  \             .'
<nesthib>         /  ; ; .'. _  ,_'\.\~"   //`. \          .'
<Guest27598>                   | | |
<Guest27598>                   | | |
<kratos> Salve
<Mr_Pan> kratos, ciao
<Mr_Pan> !problemi | kratos
<ubot-it> kratos: ciao , hai problemi con Ubuntu ?
<kratos> si, l'ho installato da poco e mi servirebbe una mano
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi
<kratos> sono nel posto giusto?
<Mr_Pan> si
<kratos> ho appena installato il sistema per la prima volta
<Mr_Pan> scrivi quello che ti serve chi ha tempo / voglia / conoscenze ti aiuterá
<kratos> è l'ultima versione
<kratos> avevo intenzione di installare una vpn
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<Mr_Pan> ecco...
<Mr_Pan> ciao kratos se scrivi troppe righe di  seguito in breve tempo il bot ti caccia
<kratos> non lo sapevo
<Mr_Pan> kratos, scrivi tutto sulla stessa riga senza dare invio ogni 3 parole ..
<Mr_Pan> !tab
<ubot-it> Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<Mr_Pan> !invio
<ubot-it> non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Mr_Pan> kratos leggi qui
<Mr_Pan> !vpn
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vpn oppure http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Hamachi
<kratos> ho appena scaricato l'ultima versione di ubuntu e avevo intenzione come prima cosa di installare una vpn, in particolare express vpn.
<Mr_Pan> kratos, leggi i link ... express vpn non si trova tra i programmi standsard di ubuntu per cui non so dirti nulla
<Mr_Pan> in questo canale si da supporto solo ai programmi ufficiali che si trovano nei repository ubuntu e quindi nel software center
<kratos> quindi non basta scaricare il programma dal loro sito e installarlo? io ho provato ad installarlo e me lo aggiunge alle estenzioni ma non riesco ad utilizzarlo
<Mr_Pan> kratos, passa sul canale #ubuntu-it-chat per favore
<kratos> va bene, grazie
<shez> buongiorno
<Mr_Pan> shez, buongiorno
<shez> ho un problema con attitude, il programma per aggiornare ubuntu, mi dice che ci sono degli aggiornamenti da fare ma se vado a vedere la specifica dei pacchetti la vedo vuota....
<Mr_Pan> shez, aptitude ...
<Mr_Pan> hai provato semplicemente con apt da linea di comando  ?
<shez> si, scusa...
<shez> no...
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt update&&sudo apt -y upgrade
<Mr_Pan> tutto insieme
<Mr_Pan> aggiorna la lista e installa eventuali aggiornamenti
<shez> no apt funzia...
<Mr_Pan> shez a posto
<shez> si credo che il problema era dato dal aggiornamento di questi pacchetti..ubuntu-release-upgrader-core ubuntu-release-upgrader-gtk ubuntu-software
<shez> grazie
<Mr_Pan> prego
<Antony> Buongiorno, per lubuntu 18.04 c'è un tool nel repository per configurare i touch notebook, come la sensibilità, velocità?
<Mr_Pan> Antony, non mi risulta credo che vadno con la configurazione del mouse
<Antony> ok, grazie
<alex-linux> Antony: nella configurazione mouse c'è tutto quello che hai chiesto
<alex-linux> come dice Mr_Pan
<linuxlike> buongiorno
<alex-linux> linuxlike: buongiono :), mi sa che siamo parenti
<Mr_Pan> linuxlike, buongiorno
<linuxlike> oggi dopo un aggiornamento ubuntu non mi carical'interfaccia e mi ritrovo su terminale, ho provare ad eseguire l'aggiornamento da 16.04 a 18.04 ma stesso riultato, come posso fare per farla ripartire senza fare una fresh install ?
<linuxlike> ahahaha
<linuxlike> vero
<Carlin0> linuxlike, non sei il primo che si lamenta di questa cosa , ma a quanto ho sentito hanno rilasciato nuovi aggiornamenti che sistemano la cosa
<Mr_Pan> linuxlike,
<Mr_Pan> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Carlin0> linuxlike, la 18.04 ?
<linuxlike> volevo dire la 18
<linuxlike> 18.04 l'ultima stabile
<linuxlike> non so cosa fare esattamente
<linuxlike> perche il danno è stato fatto sulla 16.04
<linuxlike> non volevo neanche aggiornare alla 18
<linuxlike> ma visto che non accedevo piu mi sono detto magari aggiornando risolvo...
<glpiana> linuxlike, ubuntu o una derivata tipo lubuntu xubuntu o altro?
<Paglia> https://thepasteb.in/p/zmh8Zz9VmxjCZ
<Paglia> scusate, forse dovevo cliccare enter
<Fabio> Paglia, dovresti innanzitutto aggiornare la versione perché la 17.04 è oramai fuori supporto da gennaio di quest'anno.
<Paglia> in realtà accarezzo l'idea di installare ubuntu, per farlo volevo salvare i file importanti..andrà tutto perso evidentemente
<Fabio> Non è detto, salva questi files in un dispositivo di archiviazione dati esterno e puoi reinstallare. Non verranno persi.
<Paglia> non riesco a rintracciare questi files, perchè non conosco altra maniera per accedere alle cartelle che li contengono
<Fabio> Riesci ad aprire un terminale e controlli da là?
<Paglia> riesco giusto ad aprire il terminale, da lì in poi sono negata..non conosco gergo e comandi per interagire
<Fabio> Ok, apri il terminale e per vedere il contenuto della tua /home/[utente] digita il comando: ls
<Fabio> Per muoverti all'interno delle cartelle che visualizzi digita cd Nome-della-cartella
<Fabio> Quando entri dentro una cartella per visualizzare i files che stanno all'interno digita nuovamente il comando: ls
<Fabio> Se ci dovessero essere files "nascosti", per vedere pure quelli digita: ls -la
<Paglia> e "fisicamente" l'operazione copia-incolla (per trasferire su usb il tutto) da terminale, è possibile?
<Fabio> Sì, è possibile.
<Fabio> Da root vai su /media e da lì vedi i dispositivi usb che connetti e puoi poi fare le operazioni di copia e incolla dei vari files.
<Fabio> Per visualizzare all'interno, fai sempre: ls
<Fabio> Devo andare, a dopo.
<Paglia> Grazie
<Paglia> per accedere a root dovrei seguire questi comandi? --> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VfDTPprS8y/
<Fabio> No, per accedere a root devi fare: su - root
<Fabio> Ti ricordi la password di root?
<Fabio> Per eventualmente risettare la password di root fai: sudo passwd
<fabio_cc> Fabio, noi sconsigliamo di usare l'utente root
<fabio_cc> !root
<ubot-it> root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu, usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<fabio_cc> !norrot
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'norrot'
<Fabio> Giusto.
<fabio_cc> !noroot
<ubot-it> non supportiamo l'utilizzo diretto di root, quindi non consigliarlo se non prevedi di stare in canale 24 ore su 24 e 7 giorni su 7 ad aiutare chi ha problemi risultanti dal suo utilizzo.
<Fabio> Ma a me le operazioni su /media per trasferire files ecc. le fa eseguire soltanto da root.
<fabio_cc> Fabio, puoi usare sudo -s
<Paglia> dopo sudo -s con /media ho questo https://thepasteb.in/p/g5hPRJ0QK3Dtr
<Paglia> credo di non esserne capace, pretendo di parlare una lingua della quale conosco a stento delle vocali. tenterò con l'installazione di ubuntu 18.04 LTS, pazienza per i file. non so se è la chat adatta ma per un uso "domestico" -come fossi dietro un banco di scuola- la nuova versione di ubuntu è fluida secondo voi? ci sono problemi con i driver, che
<Paglia> voi sappiate?
<Mr_Pan> il supporto hw e´migliorato parecchio ,  ameno che tu non abbia un portatie nuovo di pacca, al 95% te la caverai senza problemi
<Mr_Pan> di solito i problemi arrivano da scheda video e scheda wifi
<Paglia> ho un toshiba satellite NB10-A-104 di qualche anno fa, ci saranno problemi al 95% immagino
<Mr_Pan> non credo ci saranno problemi
<Paglia> cosa posso fare per conoscere il bios dentro il pc?
<glpiana> Paglia, se non vuoi perdere i dati e non riesci a farne un backup, puoi sempre installare la 18.04 sopra a budgie senza formattare
<Paglia> ho un dual boot: budgie & winzoz. non ho creato io le due partizioni, in un Lug mi hanno dato una mano. adesso sono sola e devo inventarmi qualcosa..la 18.04 sopra senza formattare non so, vorrà altro spazio?
<glpiana> Paglia, no, occuperò lo spazio in cui ora c'è budgie
<glpiana> Paglia, dopo aver avviato l'installazione arriverai alla fase del partizionamento. se il sistema dovesse proporti di aggiornare l'installazione esistente, procedi e lascialo fare. se invece vuole cancellare la tua installazione 8cosa che ti fa perdere dati) devi scegliere un'altra opzione
<glpiana> Paglia, vedrai che una delle opzioni ti permette di effettuare delle mofdifiche autonomamente. sceglila
<glpiana> Paglia, ti troverai di fronte al tuo disco schematizzato, e uno dei blocchi è dove c'è budgie (facile che ci sia scritto sopra il nome budgie)
<glpiana> seleziona quel blocco, cerca il tasto per effettuare modifiche, digli che vuoi usarlo e che il filesystem 8dall'elenco) è ext4. a quel punto potrai scegliere che ruol dargli, e tra le scelte presenti seleziona " / " che sarebbe root
<glpiana> non mettere la spunta su formatta, così non perdi i tuoi dati
<Paglia> cosa posso fare per conoscere il bios del pc?
<glpiana> Paglia, all'avvio del pc appaiono delle scritte. lì c'è scritto di sicuro
<Paglia> da ieri la sfilza di scritte è solo relativa a degli errori, comunque o la va o la spacca..vedo cosa riesco a combinare. male che vada, nel peggiore dei casi se blocco tutto mi faccio la collana di chip del toshiba. son davvero nel pallone. Grazie per il vostro tempo, sarete stati tutti competenti e sapete di cosa parlate. giusto io non riesco a fa
<Paglia> r 2+2 per amore di un os libero
<linuxlike> ciao allaf nie ho dovuto installare ubuntu 18
<linuxlike> ... proprio non riesco a capire come faccio a muovermi tra gli workspace ( gia attivati e statici
<linuxlike> io prima facevo win+s
<linuxlike> ora si fa solo con win + selezione a destra ?
<glpiana> linuxlike, prova con win+pagina su e pagina giù
<supertelle> buonasera ho avuto diversi crash su ubuntu 16.04 lts ho dovuto spegnere adesso ho riavviato ma appare solo lo sfondo e basta con il mouse clikkando e possibile solo aprire il terminale come posso ripristinare grazie
<enzotib> supertelle: hai fatto qualcosa di particolare prima di questa serie di crash? che so, installazioni, modifica di configurazioni, ...
<supertelle> no avevo windows in virtual in esecuzione per operare con mt4 e chrome in esecuzione
<supertelle> stavo scrivendo su fb al momento del crash
<supertelle> e da un po che noto che quando la macchina virtuale e in esecuzione sembra che dia noia al sistema
<supertelle> no nessuna modifica e nessuna installazione
<enzotib> supertelle: prova ad eseguire: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<supertelle> ok
<supertelle> ho fatto ho dato anche il comando sudo apt-get autoremove
<enzotib> supertelle: prova a riavviare
<supertelle> ok
<supertelle> mi consigliate di fare un avanzamento di versione
<Carlin0> supertelle, da un sistema compromesso no di certo , casomai una installazione pulita
<supertelle> ok ma possibile fare installazione senza perdere i dati extra
<lukafulmine> buongiorno
<supertelle> buongiorno
<supertelle> non e cambiato niente
<lukafulmine> volevo chiederVi un informazione, a seguito dell'aggiornamento da ubuntu 17.10 a ubuntu 18.04 non riesco più ad accedere allo stesso se non avviando la recovery mode dal grub
<Carlin0> supertelle, se vuoi fare installazione pulita devi fare prima backup de file dati
<supertelle> come faccio a fare il backup da terminale
<Carlin0> supertelle, avvia una live e fai copia incolla su disco esterno
<supertelle> ok
<Carlin0> lukafulmine, avevi ppa ?
<supertelle> qui non si puo fare niente?
<supertelle> pc come prima
<lukafulmine> no Carlin0 avevo avviato l'aggiornamento da terminale con il comando sudo update-manager -d
<supertelle> pero posso avviare la shell con sudo nautilus
<supertelle> ok grazie per avermi aiutato
<lukafulmine> comunque dopo aver avviato il comando da terminale, nel momento in cui accedo ad Ubuntu dal grub mi esce la schermata ubuntu e poi si blocca completamente, mentre se avvio la recovery mode e seleziona risolvi problema avvio funziona. Ma se riavvio il pc, si presenta poi lo stesso problema
<FA> Welcome e Boutique si vedono completamente bianchi. Ho tentati di cambiare drive video ma non ho nessuna scelta nel menu drive aggiuntivi, cosa devo fare per risolvere il problema? Grazie!
<FA> Welcome e Boutique si vedono completamente bianchi. Ho tentato di cambiare drive video ma non ho nessuna scelta nel menu drive aggiuntivi, cosa devo fare per risolvere il problema? Grazie!
<Carlin0> !ripeti
<ubot-it> Non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a disposizione dalla comunità.
<FA> Se leggi ho corretto tentati con tentato.
<Carlin0> non avevo notato , sembra quasi uguale
<FA> Non fa nulla, spero di risolvere la questione!
<FA> Riprovo più tardi?
<FA> Rirpoverò domani grazie!
<fa> Ho tentato di cercare una soluzione in internet ma non ho trovato nulla. Welcome e Boutique si vedono bianchi, come devo fare per risolvere? Ho tentato di cambiare drive video ma non sono riuscito .
<fa> Siccome ho altro da fare, vorrei sapere se qualcuno è disponibile per darmi supporto, altrimenti ritenterò domani.
<fa> A domani!
<tasse11> |                     _..._
<tasse11> |                  .-'     '-.
<Rob90> Salve ho installato ubuntu 18.04.1 lts e dopo un aggiornamento non si avvia più l' interfaccia grafica. Mi aiutate?
<zz_ka6sox> |                     _..._
<zz_ka6sox> |                  .-'     '-.
#ubuntu-it 2018-08-25
<linuxlike> Buongiorno
<linuxlike> sto impazzendo, con ubuntu 18, vorrei tornare a unity come possiamo fare ?
<Zoddo2>               ._-~~)~~---_
<Zoddo2>              (   (        }_
<Zoddo2>            _( `-, ) -~~- (   ,
<Zoddo2>           (,_` --( ,.'.._,-'  )
<Zoddo2>          {  ,' _- )~-  )  (_ ' )
<Zoddo2>          ( `,  ,'~~~~-_~  _  -_)
<amleto> Buongiorno, ieri ho proceduto all'aggiornamento, alla versione LTS del 2018. Contrariamente però, ai precedenti aggiornamenti biennali, il lancio della versione aggiornata non è riuscito: si arresta ad una al
<amleto> Chiedo scusa, se mi sto ripetendo: ho già scritto una mezz'ora fa, credendo di essere ancora registrato, ma pare che la mia (in effetti) vecchia registrazione più non fosse attiva. Provo a vedere se queste righe compaiono in chat, poi riproporrò il problema.
<enzotib> amleto, di che registrazione parli?
<amleto> di quella del mio nickname...
<enzotib> amleto, non è registrato
<Carlin0> amleto, quante versioni hai già aggiornato ?
<amleto> Due o tre, di Ubuntu LTS (si direbbe che il mio problema io sia, dunque, già riuscito a proporlo in chat).
<Carlin0> amleto, si è capito che non è finito bene l'ultimo ...
<Carlin0> dovresti spiegare meglio : non si avvia o hai schermate nere...
<amleto> La procedura prosegue, fino appunto ad una schermata col messaggio "Failed to start LSB: Postgres-XC RDBMS server"
<Carlin0> potresti tentare un ripristino , altre idee non saprei
<Carlin0> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<amleto> Vedrò di seguire il consiglio, sul ripristino. Nella pagina indicatami, ci sono anche richiami che mi saranno utili, a come riportare su CD live o live USB, la versione in questione.
<Fool> Salve, ho fatto una chiavetta avviabile con ubuntu ma quando la chiavetta dovrebbe avviare il sistema operativo che contiene compare questo errore: PXE-E61: Media test failure, check cable   PXE-M0F: Exiting PXE ROM, cosa posso fare? grazie per l'attenzione.
<amleto> @ubot-it Mi chiedo però se si otterrà di piu, rispetto a quanto (non) ho ottenuto provando, attraverso GRUB, con la versione recovery mode.
<Mr> salve sto cercando di verificare la firma della iso di tails scaricata dall'apposito sito ma mi dice : gpg: Impossibile controllare la firma: Nessuna chiave pubblica
<mark02> salve, c'è un modo con vlc di vedere nella play list il titoli delle canzoni di un cd e non i nomi track01, track 02 e così via? Grazie
<KDDLB> |                     _..._
<KDDLB> |                  .-'     '-. ))
#ubuntu-it 2018-08-26
<daw_> buongiorno sto usando ubuntu 18.04 ma non so come fare per cambiare spazio di lavoro dove devo intervenire?
<Carlin0> daw_, hai provato ctrl + alt + ← o →  ?
<Carlin0> non uso gnome ...
<daw_> buongiorno carlino ho provato la combinazione che mi suggerisce ma non accade nulla...
<Guest38269> |                     _..._
<Guest38269> |              .-' .-'     '-.  .  .
<MaXx> Ciao a tutti, posso chiedere un consiglio??
<xset> ##################################
<xset> ##################################
<FB> Welcome e Boutique si vedono completamente bianchi, come risolvo il problema? Sembrerebbe un difetto di drive video ma non ho la possibilità di cambiare drive video, si potrebbe forzare l'intsallazione di Noveau o di altro drive che possa essere utile?
<FB> Qualcuno può aiutarmi per favore!
<FB> Posso sapere se c'è qualcuno, avrei bisogno di supporto tecnico, per favore!
<FB> è da molto che sono qui ed ho provato anche nei giorni precedenti, vorrei risolvere il problema grafico, ci siete?
<information0>        _.+._
<information0>      (^\/^\/^)
<information0>       \@*@*@/
<information0>       {_____}
<information0>     /)))))))))
<FB> Sò che non dovrei ripetere ma la mia domanda non viene risposta da molto tempo (neanche cei giorni scorsi) ma ho bisogno di risolvere il difetto, grazie! Welcome e Boutique si vedono completamente bianchi, come risolvo il problema? Sembrerebbe un difetto di drive video ma non ho la possibilità di cambiare drive video, si potrebbe forzare l'intsalla
<FB> zione di Noveau o di altro drive che possa essere utile?
<enzotib> FB, cosa sono Welcome e Boutique?
<FB> Welcome è quella finestra che viene visualizzata all'avvio di Ubuntu e Boutique credo sia il sostituto di Download Center.
<FB> Vuoi vedere i sreenshot?
<enzotib> FB, d'accordo
<FB> Vuoi i screenshot?
<enzotib> sì
<FB> Perdonami c'era un sito per poterle inserire e non ricordo, tu sapresti dirmeli.
<enzotib> !image | FB
<ubot-it> FB: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<FB> https://thepasteb.in/p/mwh13yM8jyqF5
<enzotib> ma scusa, il link non lo potevi scrivere direttamente in canale?
<FB> Devo rimandarli?
<enzotib> no
<enzotib> che versione di ubuntu?
<FB> !8.04 - Il problema lo avevo anche con un'altro pc con diversa versione di Ubentu (schede nvidia) ma facendo utilizzare Noveau il problema si era risolto ma con questo pc non ho la scelta di drive di terse parti.
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Carlin0> FB, ma è una installazione nuova o hai avanzato di versione ?
<FB> Nuova.
<Carlin0> che scheda video è ?
<FB> Ti assicuro che è un difeto drive video l'ho già avuto ma il problema è che non ho scelta dei drive, c'è un metodo per forzare Noveau  da terminale
<Carlin0> FB, ma la domanda era un'altra
<FB> Purtoppo non lo so, è un pc molto vecchio che mi hanno regalato. Mi avevano dato il codice da terminale ma ho persduto tutto, se sai la procedura lo vediamo assieme.
<Carlin0> FB, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo lshw | nc terbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> e poi incolli qui il link che esce
<Carlin0> ops ...
<Carlin0> comando sbagliato scusa
<Carlin0> FB,  sudo lshw | nc termbin.com 9999
<FB> https://thepasteb.in/p/wjh0mlNlnRvFv
<Carlin0> non è questo il link che esce dai
<Carlin0> incolla il link del terminale
<FB> LEGGILO
<Carlin0> leggi tu la chat FB ...
<FB> sE HO ISERITO QUEL LINK ESISTE UN MOTIVO PER FAVORE LEGGILO E CAPIRAI.
<Botolo> !caps | FB
<ubot-it> FB: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<enzotib> è questo: nc: getaddrinfo for host "terbin.com" port 9999: Temporary failure in name resolution
<FB> non mi ero accorto del maiuscolo
<Carlin0> FB, se ti dico di rilleggere la chat anche c'è un motivo
<enzotib> FB, comunque fino a due tre righe di testo ti prego di metterle direttamente in canale, invece di mettere su un servizio di paste
<FB> Mi va in automatico, cossa posso farci!?
<Carlin0> FB,  sudo lshw | nc termbin.com 9999
<FB> http://termbin.com/nhs7
<Carlin0> FB, ma è a 32 bit ?
<FB> Si!
<Carlin0> quindi hai installato da mini iso
<FB> Anzi io quandi presi il pc mi aspettavo 16... :-)
<FB> Era iso da usb   di cose tecniche non capisco.
<Carlin0> FB, incolla qui il risultato di uname -a
<Carlin0> è una riga sola
<Carlin0> cmq la scheda video è intel e la intel rilascia tutti i driver con licenza open , per questo non esce nulla in driver aggiuntivi
<FB> https://thepasteb.in/p/lOhO8RMKPz5cB        (automatico servizio past)!!
<FB> ASp lo rimando
<Carlin0> ma è ubuntu o xubuntu lubunto o altre derivate ?
<FB> https://thepasteb.in/p/NxhV8k6Q57ycN
<FB> Ti invio la versione
<Carlin0> non sai cosa hai installato ?
<FB> https://imgur.com/TAAdIUE
<FB> Vi avevo detto ubuntu ma avete richiesto quindi ecco...
<Carlin0> ubuntu mate
<Carlin0> mi sa tanto che è troppo vecchiotto come hardware , non vedo soluzioni
<FB> Quindi per i software che si vedono bianchi come risolvo, per il momento ho visto quei due ma potrebbero essercene altri e comunque boutique mi potrebbe essere utile per scaricare softwar.
<Carlin0> potresti installare synaptic (gestore pacchetti) e usare quello
<FB> Ci sono versioni di ubuntu che funzionano con vecchi sistemi?
<Carlin0> sudo apt install synaptic
<Carlin0> per quel pc io proverei lubuntu
<FB> Proverò synaptic
<Carlin0> che è il + leggero in assoluto
<FB> Lubuntu qualche versione in particolare , non ho mai scaricato lubuntu.
<Carlin0> l'ultima 18.04
<FB> E risolverà anche il difetto video, sarà compatibile con le componenti pc?
<Carlin0> chi lo sa .. quel pc è molto vecchio
<Carlin0> potrebbe essere anche la scheda video che ti sta salutando vista l'età
<FB> Lo so benissimo non puoi immagginare la fatica per farlo muovere mi sembra di trascinare un trattore con il carrello pieno di fieno su per una collina è davvero frustrante...
<FB> Ok vi ringrazio scaricherò subito Lubuntu e synaptic.
<FB> potrebbe essere anche la scheda video che ti sta salutando vista l'età    Non ho artefatti video funziona benissimo e comunque ti ripeto che anche su un'altro pc modernissimo lo avevo il difetto delle schermate bianche (vuote) e ho risolto con Noveau.
<FB> Grazie!
<FB> Se è tutto vi saluto ed esco!
<FB> Scusate!  Ho trovato   Benvenuti in Lubuntu 16.10 , possibile che sono fermi alla 16???
<FB> Nooo internamente c'è la scelta della 18     tutto ok !
<enzotib> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/18.04.1/release/
<FB> LO sto già scaricando da https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/grazie?version=desktop&derivative=lubuntu&release=latest&arch=i386  è lo stesso?
<FB> Ho scaricato già da un po Lubuntu 18 ed ora è nel cd    mi trovo in [Creazione CD/DVD] COSA EVO FARE ADESSO??
<FB> Per poterli masterizzare?
<Carlin0> !iso | FB
<ubot-it> FB: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<FB> Devo installare brasero    e quindi creazione cd dove mi trovo adesso è finto?? Non capisco!
<FB> Sto eliminando i file dal pc poi prenderò Brasero
<FB> dal cd
<FB> Sta ancora eliminando i file dal cd..... per scaricare Brasero   sudo apt brasero?
<FB> Ci sta mettendo un sacco di tempo......    per scaricare brasero come devo fare?
<FB> mA SE I FILE NEL CD ESISTEVANO PERCHÈ NON LI MASTERIZZAVA, QUNANDO USCIVO MI DICEVA CHE L'OPERAZIONE DI MASTERIZZAZIONE NON ERA STATA EFFETTUATA MA ALLORA COME SI DOVREBBE FARE?   Ho  dimenticato il maiuscolo mi sono accorto alla fine!
<Botolo> !caps | FB
<ubot-it> FB: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<FB> Se vedi la "m" iniziale è minuscola , vuoldire che ho scritto al contrario!
<FB> Botolo .... hai capito?
<FB> Sta ancora eliminando i file.      Non capisco come devo installare brasero e non ho risolto nulla è un giorno intero che stò qui davanti e mi sto alterando. si può interrompere sta cavolata di eliminazione dal pc cosa c'è se non ha scritto mi aiutate ha capire???? Per favore
<FB> pc= cd
<yolpe> ciao a tutti. trovo solo post vecchissimi sia sulforum che sul web quindi spero che qui qualcuno mi aiuti a risolvere il problema al quale da ieri sto smanettando
<yolpe> debug di smartphone htc con adb usando lubuntu 18.04
<yolpe> suppongo che il qualcosa che non va sia nel file che creato "/etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules" contenente la stringa SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="0bb4",  MODE="0666", GROUP="plugdev"
<yolpe> l'ho modificato e rimodificato seguendo istruzioni dal forum e dal web, ma fanno tutte riferimento a versioni molto vecchie di ubuntu e continua ad avere come errore o mancanza di permessi o semplicemente "error: closed" all'avvio del comando adb shell
<yolpe> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QsG6svjVkW/
<yolpe> questa è la situazione attuale
#ubuntu-it 2019-08-19
<alvintommaso> che differenza c'è tra ubuntu e ubuntu LTS
<davide> exit
<bull1> Hi
<bull1> Su promt si blocca dicendo che xubuntu--vg--root requires a manual fsck
<bull1> Non parte da cd live
<bull1> Qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<bull1> E poi compare scritto (initramfs)
<bull1> Ehy? Nessuno qui?
#ubuntu-it 2019-08-20
<oprah> Ciao ragazzi, sto avendo un problema con un programma di Windows (e Wine, ovviamente) :\
<oprah> Ho installato wine stable. Ho aperto il file exe e mi è comparso un messaggio del tipo "wine-mono non trovato - Scaricarlo?" . Invece di cliccare su Sì, sono andato qui https://www.mono-project.com/download/stable/ e ho seguito questi passaggi (installando mono-complete). Ora Wine non apre più quel file exe...
<greyzard> tempo fa ho installato ubuntu social kit ma mi sono reso conto che le app non funzionano particolarmente bene, inoltre ho provato a rimuoverlo sia da ubuntu software center che da terminale (anche con i comandi per i pacchetti snap) ma messenger-desktop-ubuntu e whatsapp-desktop-ubuntu continuano ad aprirsi automaticamente all'avvio
<greyzard> ho capito come rimuoverli dall'avvio automatico, se c'è modo di rimuoverli definitivamente dal computer tanto meglio
<nonso> salve
<nonso> xubuntu 19.04 - 64Bit per Imac del 2009 può andar bene?
<greyzard> se sei seriamente convinto di non usare più mac os x e vuoi continuare ad avere un sistema operativo aggiornato si
<greyzard> al massimo eventualmente prova a scalare sulla 18.04 che è una LTS
<greyzard> Long Term Support
<nonso> grazie greyzard, non posso installarlo su una partizione dedicata?
<greyzard> e se puoi mettici un SSD se non è già installato
<greyzard> si
<greyzard> ricordo che a suo tempo ho dovuto installare un boot manager per poter scegliere se avviare os x o ubuntu
<greyzard> se prima puoi fare  un'immagine dell'intero disco interno stai più sicuro
<greyzard> ricordo di aver prima ridotto la partizione di mac os x con boot camp (anche se ufficialmente serve per installare windows)
<nonso> ok grazie mille
<oprah> Ciao ragazzi, sono riuscito ad installare il programma di Windows finalmente... due domande però: 1: ho installato oggi Xubuntu 18.04 (il mio laptop ha 4gb di ram e 2ghz di cpu) però oggi ha crashato 2/3 volte mentre utilizzavo il browser + terminale oppure browser + synaptic .... come mai? (nel browser avevo una scheda di youtube aperta)
<oprah> 2: come ho scritto prima, ho installato mono-complete seguendo questa guida: https://www.mono-project.com/download/stable/#download-lin-ubuntu - ora vorrei eliminare il tutto: ho eliminato mono-complete da synaptic, ho rimosso la key dal terminale... devo fare altro?
<alfio144> come posso eliminare il portachiavi da xubuntu ..grazie e saluti
<greyzard> rimango in ascolto su come eliminare definitivamente ubuntu-social-kit e le app installate (facebook, messenger, what's app)
<xubu> buonasera. mi sono letto un po' di roba (magari ho scansao quella giusta) ma non trovo la soluzione per riottenre le icone dei programmi sempre in piano
<xubu> forse un aggiornamento le ha inibite, fino a qualche tempo fa funzionavano benissimo. ci sono informazioni?
<xubu> NO???
<vitodoc> non ho capito
<vitodoc> Cosa vuoi dire con icone sempre in piano?
<xubu> scusa sono uscito.
<xubu> la condizione sempre in primo piano serve ad attivare quell'icona che hai minimizzato. dovrebbe rimanerce con lo sputno attivo, ma così non è...
<xubu> fa i casi suoi
<xubu> se vai con tasto destro lo vedi
<vitodoc> Si ho capito
<xxubu> ubuntu mate 19.04 mi schioda, oltretutto...
<vitodoc> Non per farmi i fatti tuoi, ma perché hai installato la 19 ?
<xxubu> perchè la 18.10 mi dava altri problemi, e francamente non ho risolto neppure con la 19.04
<vitodoc> Se non sei un esperto e vuoi stabilità, ti consiglio di usare sempre versioni LTS
<vitodoc> Le lts hanno supporto per 5 anni
<vitodoc> la 19 per 9 mesi
<xxubu> appunto sono sotto supperto fino alla 19.10
<vitodoc> cmq quando clicchi non ti esce più
<vitodoc>  la voce o c'è ma non fa nulla ?
<xxubu> che dovrebbe essere una lts
<xxubu> scusa ma non ti ho capito
<vitodoc> 18.04 è LTS Long Term Support
<xxubu> tu hai capito cosa ho scritto? sono sotto supporto
<xxubu> faccio in tempio ad installarde la 19.10
<xxubu> quando esce, ovvio
<vitodoc> Dicevo, quando clicchi col destro non trovi più la voce per impostare la finestra sempre in primo piano, oppure la voce c'è ma non fa nulla ?
<xxubu> esatto devo marcare la condizionesempre n primo piano e poi mi si attiva la finestra
#ubuntu-it 2019-08-21
<CasaMike> Buongiorno a tutti, chiedo venia, mi piace molto linux ma non sono molto bravo a risolvere piccoli problemi
<CasaMike> vi posto una foto
<Carlin0> !image | CasaMike
<ubot-it> CasaMike: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<CasaMike> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/uYmB4cqrTfRW6Iw3QH7i?signature=973179182de0c95ad6eb281f04379b348a42955d7937fdce7a79a231508322ec&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1NjYzODkyMDR9
<CasaMike>  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/6TKRjHaqQn6jLTOVkDHb?signature=e0116654804e7dce02bb1d315d3fb948c342
<CasaMike> @ubot-it uso quello che ho qui da parte
<Carlin0> CasaMike, non si vede nulla forse è meglio che spieghi ...
<CasaMike> spiego @Carlin0
<CasaMike> dunque, i file video e i file immagine di solito dovrebbero comparire con un anteprima icona
<CasaMike> come avete potuto vedere, dall'immagine inviata nel link, questa cosa non succede per quanto riguarda video
<vitodoc> nemmeno a me lo fa
<CasaMike> come posso fare?
<Carlin0> ti ripeto , non si vede nulla , ma cmq l'anteprima non la vedo manco io
<Carlin0> CasaMike, che ubuntu usi ?
<CasaMike> l'ultima
<CasaMike> 18.04 lts
<CasaMike> per vedere filmati uso vlc al posto del dragon player
<Carlin0> i filmati li vedi ?
<CasaMike> si d'accordo li vedo i filmati
<CasaMike> quello che voglio farvi capire è
<CasaMike> vedere l'anteprima come icona del file del filmato
<CasaMike> non so se così come dico è chiaro
<vitodoc> si è chiaro, come fa windows
<vitodoc> io l averità non ci ho mai pensato
<vitodoc> leggo il nome del file che mi serve riprodurre
<CasaMike> sia chiaro, è una cosa banale, ma anziché vedere l'icona standard, si vede proprio il contenuto del file stesso proprio come anteprima
<CasaMike> Carlino0 @ubot-it è un problema di aggiornamento codecs?
<CasaMike> @Carlino0 @ubot-it è un problema di aggiornamento codecs?
<CasaMike> Carlin0 @ubot-it è un problema di aggiornamento codecs?
<Carlin0> se fossero i codec non vedresti il video
<Carlin0> !ripeti | CasaMike
<ubot-it> CasaMike: Non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a disposizione dalla comunità.
<CasaMike> scusate
<CasaMike> grazie di tutto
<CasaMike> buona giornata
<vitodoc> di nulla
<CasaMike> zero risposte quindi
<CasaMike> ottimo
<xubu> buongiorno il sistema mi ha installato il kernel 5.0.0.25 da ultimo aggiornamento. ho avviato il computer dal kernel precedente 5.0.0.23 e mi sembra che mi abbia risolto il problema che qualche termpo non riesco a risolvere. domanda dove trovo la lista dei kernel disponibili per ubuntu mate 19.04??Grazie
<Francesco> Buongiorno a tutti,ho un problema con Kubuntu installato su un hp 530 ovvero che Discover si blocca quando lo apro
<Francesco> Se lo avvio da terminale mi dice che alcuni file mancano o che un file è non valido
<Francesco> Non so più che fare...
<Francesco> Ma sono tutti offline o sono io che sono incappato in un canale sbagliato?
#ubuntu-it 2019-08-22
<Guest89650> Perdonatemi, chi devo contattare per cambiare il nick nel forum?
<Carlin0> !forum | Guest89650
<ubot-it> Guest89650: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org e per problemi col forum https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoForum
<greyzard> è possibile far aprire un'applicazione all'avvio del sistema automaticamente ridotta ad icona?
<vitodoc> se l'applicazione non lo permetto, no
<greyzard> in ubuntu c'è una funzione che mi permette di fare la prima cosa ma non la seconda (ridotte ad icona)
<greyzard> anzi, considerando che è possibile scrivere proprio il comando completo da eseguire, non so cosa digitare per farlo
<vitodoc> Ho lo stesso problema con telegram e altre app....non credo si possa fare.
<Carlin0> che applicazione ?
<vitodoc> cmq aspetta qualcun altro
<vitodoc> eccolo
<greyzard> mal che vada sento le notifiche sul telefono e poi apro l'applicazione manualmente, però in effetti sarebbe comunque un valore aggiunto
<Carlin0> greyzard, che applicazione ?
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, ritenta sarai piú fortunato ... e 2  :P
<greyzard> thunderbird, messenger, whatsapp e telegram
<Carlin0> quindi non una ma 4 ...
<greyzard> la priorità ce l'ha thunderbird
<Mr_Pan> greyzard, https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=600520
<Mr_Pan> greyzard, https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=619648
<Carlin0> !info thunderbird-firetray
<ubot-it> Package thunderbird-firetray does not exist in disco
<Carlin0> !info thunderbird-firetray xenial
<ubot-it> Package thunderbird-firetray does not exist in xenial
<Carlin0> !info firetray
<ubot-it> Package firetray does not exist in disco
<Carlin0> !info firetray xenial
<ubot-it> Package firetray does not exist in xenial
<jls1> Buongiorno
<vitodoc> ciao
<jls1> sapete se c'è un paramtro per la live per far partire direttamente il desktop invece di chiedere se voglio installare o provare ? Grazie
<vitodoc> No, è fatta così.
<jls1> grazie vitodoc:
<jls1> ho provato anche con la persistenza ma niente
<jls1> cioè la persistenza funziona però all'inizio fa sempre quella domanda
<jls1> parlo di xubuntu comunque
<jls1> forse salvando la sessione xfce?
<vitodoc> Mmm potrebbe essere una idea...provare non costa nulla
<jls1> ok provo
<utente_qwerty> ciao a tutti
<utente_qwerty> ho riscontrato un problema con kubuntu
<vitodoc> quale
<jls1> no
<utente_qwerty> con discover
<utente_qwerty> manda la cpu ad uno stress alto e ad aprirsi è lento
<utente_qwerty> ho un log se serve
<vitodoc> lo fa anche a me, è normale
<vitodoc> installa muon
<vitodoc> è più veloce
<utente_qwerty> l'ho installato ma non ha risolto
<utente_qwerty> vi mando il log?
<vitodoc> manda
<Carlin0> su pastebin ovviamente
<utente_qwerty> ok un momento
<utente_qwerty> un secondo...
<utente_qwerty> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/0HPtAkWCSgieHacOUXic?signature=ab76b62f74adce10f880d6251b0ebcbe58b14bb8f2d45a2d8fc9622700f5c5f6&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1NjY0Njg5NDF9
<utente_qwerty> è partito?
<utente_qwerty> lo potete leggere?
<vitodoc> lo sto confrontando con il mio
<utente_qwerty> ok
<vitodoc> anche a me da qualche errore, credo dipendente dal tema.
<vitodoc> muon dovrebbe funzionare
<utente_qwerty> discover-desktop?
<utente_qwerty> il bello è che l'ho scaricato da kubuntu ufficiale e masterizzato
<vitodoc> cosa, kubuntu ?^
<utente_qwerty> si
<vitodoc> hai aggiornato il sistema ?
<utente_qwerty> sisi ieri mattina
<utente_qwerty> anche kde plasma con il ppa ufficiale
<vitodoc> installa muon e vedi se va
<utente_qwerty> ok
<vitodoc> sudo apt installa muon
<vitodoc> sudo apt install muon
<utente_qwerty> muon è già alla versione più recente
<vitodoc> eseguilo
<utente_qwerty> mi si è aperto il gestore pacchetti
<prusso> ho istalato su ubuntu 19.04 brasero e k3b per masterizzare, ma nessuno dei due applicativi mi da la possibilità di chiudere le tracce registrate. Su brasero tra le opzioni c'è un flag lascia la traccia aperta ... ma questo flag non è modificabile. Come faccio a chiudere le tracce?
<vitodoc> utente_qwerty: sì
<vitodoc> quindi?
<utente_qwerty> apro discover?
<vitodoc> muon è come discover
<vitodoc> puoi aggiornare, installare e rimuovere programmi da lì
<utente_qwerty> ma può aggiornare il sistema?
<vitodoc> sì
<vitodoc> fa le stesse cose
<utente_qwerty> anche quando esce una nuova versione di kubuntu?
<vitodoc> sì, fa tutti gli aggiornameti del sistema come da discover
<utente_qwerty> mi hanno detto ieri che ho pochi backends installati
<vitodoc> se non vuoi impazzire da applicazioni grafiche puoi aggiornare il sistema da terminale
<utente_qwerty> e discover non va forse per questo
<vitodoc> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<prusso> ho istalato su ubuntu 19.04 brasero e k3b per masterizzare, ma nessuno dei due applicativi mi da la possibilità di chiudere le tracce registrate. Su brasero tra le opzioni c'è un flag lascia la traccia aperta ... ma questo flag non è modificabile. Come faccio a chiudere le tracce?
<vitodoc> prusso: ho letto, una alla volta altrini mi fonde il cervello :)
<vitodoc> altrimenti*
<utente_qwerty> ok ultima cosa che mi lascia perplesso,è possibile che kde sviluppa un software e che presenta dei file mancanti?
<prusso> non so' magari non ho capito io come chiudere la traccia ....
<vitodoc> Non so cosa tu abbia fatto....a me da qualche errore di compatibilità con il tema...
<utente_qwerty> quindi devo installare un tema nuovo?
<vitodoc> usa muon, è più veloce
<vitodoc> io discover non lo considero proprio
<utente_qwerty> ok va bene
<utente_qwerty> grazie a tutti problema risolto
<utente_qwerty> ciao!
<vitodoc> prusso: su k3b nella scheda varie, alla voce multisessione, lì ce l'opzione per chiudere il disco
<prusso> vado a vedere
<prusso> non ho questo menù
<vitodoc> Quando clicchi su "Scrivi" si apre una finetra la quale ha 4 schede di cui una "Varie"
<vitodoc> "Scrittura" "Immagine" "File system" "Varie"
<vitodoc> "Modalità multisessione"
<prusso> provo tutta la procedura ex novo
<vitodoc> Questo vale per "progetto dati" ovviamente
<prusso> sto cercado ci chiudere una iso
<vitodoc> Su k3b c'è già opzione "scrivi immagine"
<vitodoc> Se il dvd contiene una sola iso
<vitodoc> cmq non è difficile da usare
<prusso> si infatti stavo riprovando a rescriverla nuovamente ... ma non ho avuto un opzione di finalizzazione del disco ... attendo la scrittura cmq
<prusso> ti informo tra poco
<vitodoc> ok
<prusso> prima ho tentato di chiudere le tracce scritte da brasero ...
<vitodoc> capito
<giorgio> buongiorno, ho cercato di installare java su Ubuntu 18.04 LTS mi ha dato un errore in fase di installazione (e non funziona) in compenso quando accendo i lPC mi esce un errore di sistema. Non so cosa fare, qualcuno mi aiuta? grazie
<vitodoc> come lo hai installato ?
<giorgio> seguendo le indicazioni riportate nella giuda (almeno credo di averlo fatto)
<vitodoc> hai installato da repo o ppa esterni ?
<giorgio> ppa esterni
<vitodoc> Questi ppa ? https://noviello.it/come-installare-java-su-ubuntu-18-04-lts/
<giorgio> si Oracle jdk11
<vitodoc> Non è andato a buon fine ?
<giorgio> al termine mi è uscito un messaggio di errore (1)
<vitodoc> ricordi quel'era ?
<giorgio> ricordo solo errore 1
<vitodoc> rimuovilo con ppa-purge
<vitodoc> se non hai ppa-purge installalo
<giorgio> da terminale devo dare ppa-purge?
<vitodoc> si
<vitodoc> sudo pp-purge nome del ppa java
<vitodoc> usa il tab per la lista dei ppa
<vitodoc> scusa
<vitodoc> sudo ppa-purge
<vitodoc> Qui trovi il pacchetto .deb vedi tu se ti può essere utile così eviti di aggiugiungere ppa a mano
<vitodoc> https://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk11-downloads-5066655.html?ssSourceSiteId=otnes
<prusso> no ... non trovo opzioni di chiusura delle tracce. Ho trovato solo la sezione multisessione per aggiungere eventuali files ma nessuna possibilità di chiusura del disco
<vitodoc> prusso: non so cosa tu stia maserizzando e in che modolità....se non è necessario lascia perdere
<prusso> grazie lo stesso
<vitodoc> giorgio:  ???
<jadde> buonasera non riesco a registratmi sul sito ubuntu-it.org
<jadde> mi chiede: Tipo di calzatura di cui l'Italia ne ha la forma:
<jadde> scarpa  pantofola ciabatta
<jadde> niente
<Mr_Pan> stivale?
<Mr_Pan> ...
<jadde> per un errore di lettura , vedevo la parola 'non' ne ha la forma
<jadde> grazie
<Carlin0> lol
<bohh> Ciao
<vitodoc> ciao
<Qwerty> Mi serve un aiuto
<Qwerty> Qualcuno per aiutarmi?
<vitodoc> dimmi
<Qwerty> Completata la prcedura di installazione ubuntu, riavviando il computer Ubuntu scompare
<vitodoc> Cosa intendi per scompare
<Qwerty> Dovrebbe essere in dual boot con Windows
<vitodoc> nel grub in avvio lo vedi ?
<Qwerty> Non esce l'interfaccia per la selezione del sistema
<Qwerty> No
<vitodoc> avrai sbagliato la procedura
<vitodoc> che win usi ?
<Qwerty> Windows 10
<Qwerty> Ho disabilitato il fast boot
<Qwerty> Creato una nuova partizione
<Qwerty> E c'era un altro passaggio che non ricordo
<Qwerty> Credo di disabilitare la modalità sicura dal BIOS
<Qwerty> O qualcosa del genere
<vitodoc> si
<vitodoc> secure boot
<Qwerty> Esatto
<Qwerty> È la quarta volta che lo reinstallo ma niente
<vitodoc> Come hai installato il sistema? Quale opzione hai scelto ?
<Qwerty> Ho provato tutti e due i modi
<Qwerty> Prima in live e poi installato
<vitodoc> a fianco a win hai provato ?
<Qwerty> E poi direttamente installato
<vitodoc> le opzioni intendo
<Qwerty> Sì
<vitodoc> e non ti ha dato alcun messaggio di errore duraante l'installazione ?
<Qwerty> No
<vitodoc> La iso l'ha fatta partire come uefi o come bios ?
<Qwerty> Uefi
<Qwerty> Ho usato Rufus per creare l'iso
<Qwerty> Su una chiavetta USB
<vitodoc> prova a riavviare e appena il pc si accende premi sempre il tasto shift, vedi se compare il grub.
<vitodoc> si fatto bene
<Qwerty> Va bene
<Qwerty> Non è successo niente
<Qwerty> Ha bootato sempre windows
<vitodoc> Da bios ai la possibilità di cambiare da uefi a bios? Se si prova e ripeti l'installazione e fai partire la iso come generico e non come uefi
<vitodoc> prova
<fabio_cc> facendo così probabilmente non partirà più windows
<vitodoc> si?
<vitodoc> allora non farlo !!!
<Qwerty> Ovvio
<fabio_cc> credo proprio di si
<vitodoc> Eppure io lo feci così...
<vitodoc> a questo punto alzo le mani....
<Qwerty> Rip
<vitodoc> se qualcun'altro vuole aiutarti sarà meglio
<fabio_cc> può sempre provare al massimo rimette uefi
<Qwerty> Va bene
<Qwerty> Grazie lo stesso per l'aiuto
<Qwerty> Vedo se c'è qualcun'altro
<vitodoc> fabio_cc: ti sta rispondendo
<Qwerty> Lo so
<fabio_cc> Qwerty, comunque leggi questo: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<Qwerty> Già seguito tutto
<Qwerty> Per questo sono qui
<Qwerty> Comunque non posso cambiare da UEFI a BIOS
<fabio_cc> Qwerty, quando parte la live usb lo schermo è così (https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=ubuntu-.png) oppure così (https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=Grub.jpg)?
<Qwerty> Sì
<Qwerty> Va tutto liscio, fa l'installazione e tutto
<fabio_cc> Qwerty, mi devi dire in quale dei due casi ti trovi
<fabio_cc> 1) https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=ubuntu-.png
<fabio_cc> 2) https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=Grub.jpg
<Qwerty> 2
<fabio_cc> ok quindi parte correttamente in modalità uefi
<Qwerty> Sì
<Qwerty> Invece quando riavvio, non succede niente
<Qwerty> Va direttamente su Windows
<fabio_cc> si intendevo l'installazione
<fabio_cc> Qwerty, e in live il sistema funziona correttamente?
<Qwerty> Ok
<Qwerty> Sì
<vitodoc> Qwerty: sicuro che non ti ha dato nessun avviso di mancata installazione del grub ?
<fabio_cc> Qwerty, hai verificato il checksum md5 della iso? magari non si è scaricata bene
<fabio_cc> Qwerty, inoltre puoi provare https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<Qwerty> Ho notatoto solo un error -100
<fabio_cc> Qwerty, che errore?
<Qwerty> L'unico che ho notato
<Qwerty> Quando parte la live e dopo aver cliccato "Riavvia ora"
<Qwerty> Error -100
<fabio_cc> Qwerty, senza altri messaggi?
<Qwerty> No
<Qwerty> Ma esce velocemente
<fabio_cc> Qwerty, comunque dovresti controllare l'integrità della iso: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum
<Qwerty> Provo prima con BootRepair
<vitodoc> si prova
<fabio_cc> Qwerty, diciamo che da un punto di vista logico bisognerebbe prima controllare la iso che hai scaricato,
<Qwerty> Ok
<Qwerty> Allora faccio prima questo
<Qwerty> E se ri scaricassi di nuovo la versione di Ubuntu
<Qwerty> ??
<fabio_cc> Qwerty, se il checksum è sbagliato allora bisogna riscaricare la iso
<fabio_cc> Qwerty, metti la iso nella home e poi dal terminale dai md5sum nomefile.iso
<fabio_cc> ah scusa devi farlo da windows, dato che non ti parte ubuntu
<Qwerty> Esatto
<fabio_cc> Qwerty, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum#Su_Windows
<Qwerty> Grazie
<Qwerty> Sono differenti
<vitodoc> Riscarica
<Qwerty> Quindi ora devo riscaricare l'iso
<vitodoc> sì
<fabio_cc> si
<Qwerty> Un link per sicurezza
<vitodoc> https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<vitodoc> seleziona la versione se 19 o 18 e scarica
<Qwerty> Io ho usato la 18.04.2 LTS Desktop
<Qwerty> Va bene comunque?
<vitodoc> s' meglio
<vitodoc> è LTS
<Qwerty> Speriamo vada bene
<vitodoc> poi controlla subito md5sum per verificare
<Qwerty> Oki
<Qwerty> Rieccomi
<vitodoc> fatto ?
<Qwerty> Ho riscaricato ma continuano ad essere differenti
<Qwerty> Devo riscaricare?
<vitodoc> forse è sbagliato quello che stai paragonando
<vitodoc> come finisce quello che analizzi tu ?
<Qwerty> L'hash l'ho preso qui
<Qwerty> E anche l'iso
<vitodoc> qui dove
<Qwerty> Questo sito
<Qwerty> Il sito ufficiale Ubuntu Italia
<vitodoc> quello che vedo io dovrebbe essere    69809dc7e058b81bc781fe3e24d3204f
<Qwerty> Esatto
<Qwerty> Quindi tutto bene
<Qwerty> Allora procedo all'installazione
<vitodoc> l'ho confrontanto con la iso di ubuntu che ho io ed è identico
<Qwerty> Va bene
<Qwerty> Ma è compatibile solo la prima
<Qwerty> La seconda no
<vitodoc> intendi questo ??    fcbcc756a1aa5314d52e882067c4ca6a
<vitodoc> questo è ubuntu server
<Qwerty> Ah ok
<Qwerty> Allora tutto ok
<Qwerty> Speriamo vada bene
<vitodoc> vai, rufureggia
<vitodoc> assicurati che rufus sia la versione più recente
<Qwerty> Oki
<fabio_cc> se per caso non dovesse ancora andare prova boot repair
<fabio_cc> vado, notte
<vitodoc> notte fabio_cc
<Qwerty> Notte
<Qwerty> Grazie
<Qwerty> Io vado
<Qwerty> Notte
<Qwerty> Grazie per tutto
<vitodoc> ok
<vitodoc> notte
#ubuntu-it 2019-08-23
* fabio_cc changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu gestito da volontari | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://paste.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo), download da https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download oppure https://www.ubuntu.com/
<francesco1988> ciao
<vitodoc> ciao
<francesco1988> mi sono appena iscritto al forum di ubuntu però ho un problema con la registrazione
<francesco1988> praticamente non mi arriva la mail di attivazione
<vitodoc>   devi aspettare
<vitodoc> arriverà
<francesco1988> quanto tempo?
<vitodoc> di norma subito
<francesco1988> quindi aspetto almeno 24 ore
<vitodoc> e si
<francesco1988> per ora non è arrivata ancora
<vitodoc> quando ti sei iscritto
<francesco1988> 10 minuti fa
<vitodoc> ahh ok
<francesco1988> vabbè grazie
<vitodoc> di niente
<francesco1988> ciao
<vitodoc> ciao
<Carlin0> !forum
<ubot-it> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org e per problemi col forum https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoForum
#ubuntu-it 2019-08-24
<Piero> Ciao! Vorrei decriptare definitivamente la partizione dev/sda5, come posso fare?
<Carlin0> 2 minuti e 7 secondi
<vitodoc> XD
<vitodoc> Non so nulla di crypt quindi non potevo aiutarlo xD
<Carlin0> manco io ma cmq aveva fretta
<Gerard91> Salve ho un problema con il mio portatile lenovo , in allegato invio foto NB ho installato ubuntu vers18.04 insieme windows 10
<Gerard91> quando seleziono il S.O Windows 10 il logo di windows compare in qst modo
<fabio_cc> !image | Gerard91 usa questo per mandare foto
<ubot-it> Gerard91 usa questo per mandare foto: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Gerard91> http://prnt.sc/owy1gf
<Gerard91> ho qst problema quando carica windows
<Gerard91> buon pomeriggio :)
<fabio_cc> Gerard91, non ho capito bene, ubuntu parte? windows alla fine si carica correttamente?
<Gerard91> sisi entrambi i S.O funzionano regolarmente
<fabio_cc> Gerard91, e prima di installare ubuntu invece il logo appariva correttamente? mi sembra strano
<Gerard91> solo quando seleziono dal grub windows 10 al momento del caricamento ''logo windows 10 da qst errore
<Gerard91> si funzionava perfettamente , ho trovato questo linkhttps://askubuntu.com/questions/824826/why-windows-10-splash-screen-not-working-with-ubuntu-16-04
<Gerard91> ma non ho risolto
<Gerard91> il notebook è un lenovo g50-80
<Gerard91> ssd , 12gb ram
<Gerard91> https://askubuntu.com/questions/824826/why-windows-10-splash-screen-not-working-with-ubuntu-16-04
<fabio_cc> Gerard91, si ho visto il link
<fabio_cc> Gerard91, non conoscevo questo problema, non saprei se e come si possa risolvere, magari qualcun altro è in grado di aiutarti
<fabio_cc> comunque niente di grave, dato che i sistemi funzionano
<Gerard91> si quello si , eh come posso farmi aiutare da qualcun altro?? su qst chat
<fabio_cc> Gerard91, magari qualcun altro ha già letto, al limite riproponi il problema fra qualche ora.
<fabio_cc> !chat | Gerard91 inoltre prova a chiedere qui
<ubot-it> Gerard91 inoltre prova a chiedere qui: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio_cc> Gerard91, non perché non sia inerente ad ubuntu
<Gerard91> ok grazie
<charlie> ciao mi potreste aiutare con virtualbox??
<Carlin0> !virtualbox
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<charlie> io vorrei virtualizzare su ubuntu ma mi da che non mi carica il modulo vboxdrv
<Carlin0> charlie, hai disabilitato il secure boot ?
<charlie> non so come si fa
<charlie> ho provato
<vitodoc> Che disto usi? hai aggiornato il sistema? come hai installato virtualbox?
<Carlin0> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Uefi#Disattivazione_Secure_Boot
<charlie> uso ubuntu 19.04 e sì ho aggiornato il sistema ed ho installato virtualbox dal sito ufficiale
<charlie> ci provo dopo caso mai ritorno
<Carlin0> se non disattivi il secure boot potrebbe impedire il caricamento di nuovi moduli nel kernel tra cui quello di vbox
<Carlin0> charlie, dopo disattivato reinstalla virtualbox
<charlie> ok, grazie molto gentili
#ubuntu-it 2019-08-25
<melapinwino> Salve
<melapinwino> qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<fabio_cc> !ciao | melapinwino
<ubot-it> melapinwino: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> melapinwino, ripeti qui il quesito che hai posto su -chat
<melapinwino> ho comprato un Mediacom sb143 ma il touchpad non funziona
<melapinwino> con ubuntu
<melapinwino> va solo con il mouse
<fabio_cc> melapinwino, andando su impostazioni di sistema -> dispositivi -> mouse e touchpad viene visto? la voce touchpad è su on?
<melapinwino> si
<melapinwino> ma forse non viene visto forse non ci sono i driver
<fabio_cc> melapinwino, hai controllato che non sia disabilitato da tastiera? solitamente bisogna premere Fn e uno dei tasti da F1 a F12 per attivarlo
<melapinwino> gia fatto
<fabio_cc> melapinwino, xinput --list
<fabio_cc> melapinwino, metti quello che ottieni su ubuntu paste
<fabio_cc> !paste | melapinwino
<ubot-it> melapinwino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<melapinwino> purtroppo adesso non sono con quel pc che sto chattando
<fabio_cc> melapinwino, ok allora torna quando puoi collegarti da quel pc. Il driver dovrebbe esssere già presente, in ogni caso per installarlo bisogna dare sudo apt install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<melapinwino> si questo l ho fatto   ma senza risultati
<fabio_cc> melapinwino, controlla anche che il touchpad non sia disabilitato dal bios
<melapinwino> si ma con windows va
<melapinwino> e comunque gia controllato non era disabilitato
<melapinwino> comunque ritorno da quel pc grazie fabio
<fabio_cc> melapinwino, ok, di nulla
<lawre> Buongiorno
<lawre> Ubuntu non parte su HP 250 G7
<runciter_> exit
#ubuntu-it 2020-08-17
<Vick12> Scusate, accendo il PC e mi si presenta lo schermo nero, anche dopo il login, non ricordo il comando per entrare, potete aiutarmi per favore
<Valerio> Scusate, accendo il PC e mi si presenta lo schermo nero, anche dopo il login, non ricordo il comando per entrare, potete aiutarmi per favore
<Guest96259> Scusate, accendo il PC e mi si presenta lo schermo nero, anche dopo il login, non ricordo il comando per entrare, potete aiutarmi per favore
<Muister> Scusate posso chiedervi un informazione?
<Carlin0> stando a quanto mi hai detto ieri se non hai più la cartella /etc è meglio che reinstalli perchè il sistema e seriamente danneggiato
<Carlin0> é*
<Muister> Scusate, accendo il PC e mi si presenta lo schermo nero, anche dopo il login, non ricordo il comando per entrare, potete aiutarmi per favore
<Carlin0> Muister,   stando a quanto mi hai detto ieri se non hai più la cartella /etc è meglio che reinstalli perchè il sistema è seriamente danneggiato
<Muister> Ok avevo letto però adesso mi si è presentato il problema. Che avevo ieri e non ricordo il Comando che mi avevi dato
<Carlin0> la cosa non cambia , puoi avviare la sessione grafica col comando startx forse , ma il sistema resta danneggiato , ee aggiungerei che una intera directory non sparisce da sola
<Muister> Ok grazie adesso sono riuscito almeno ad entrare così almeno posso incollare eventuali codici
<Muister> Stavo cercando di accedere ad internet ma sono sparite le iconr
<Guest48195> Bene, adesso sono riuscito a trovare un icona internet, mi parlavi di reinstallare?
<val121> scusate ho un problema tecnico posso chidervi
<val121> ?
<th34lch3m1st> Buonasera a tutti
<evs> ciao
<evs> sezione download,  lubuntu è 20.04...ma è bugguta...perchè non mettere la 02.04.1?
<evs> 20.04.1*
<th34lch3m1st> Sulla 19.04 c'era l'impostazione per disabilitare l'indicizzazione dei file, qui sulla 20.04 è ancora possibile disabilitarla? C'è tracker-miner-fs che mi stressa la cpu all'avvio per un paio di minuti.
<yolpe> buongiorno signori, ho difficoltà ad estrarre file.img su HD interno (che poi dovrò rimontare su videoregistratore dvd) temo che sia il file .img corrotto ma non ne sono sivuro. che prove posso fare? "monta immagine disco" "creazione immagini disco" non funzionano e gestore archivi dice "tipo di file non supportato"
<yolpe> ho scaricato fuseiso ma non sono in grado di usarlo suppongo
<yolpe> uso lubuntu 18.08 e l'hd è ponticellato come "cs extention" (in slave non lo vedevo proprio) formattato in FAT32 (come da istruzioni)
<yolpe> pardon cs enabled
<yolpe> ok, forse non è argomento adatto... cerco di arangiarmi, grazie cmq
<Guest65294> scusate posso chiedervi aiuto  su un problema
<Guest65294> ?
<val12> scusate posso chiedervi aiuto su un problema?
#ubuntu-it 2020-08-18
<david1990> ciao a tutti
<andreafalcon> buongiorno a tutti, ho un problema abbastanza strano, cerco di spiegarlo ma se sbaglio qualcosa sappiate che sto studiando Ubuntu da pochissimo tempo
<andreafalcon> Il problema è questo sto cercando di mettere una macchina Ubuntu su n Dominio active Directory ho scaricato e installato Pbis Open
<andreafalcon> Sono diventato matto a capire che oltre a questo gli mancava il supporto ssd e quindi l'ho installato
<andreafalcon> Ora mi dà errore di Dns, e qui nasce il mio problema nel file di configurazione di Net
<andreafalcon> dando questo comando systemd-resolve --status | grep 'DNS Servers' -A2 Mi risulta questo: DNS Servers: 127.0.0.1  8.8.8.8
<andreafalcon> ma se invece do il comando nslookup il risultato è molto diverso Default server: 127.0.0.53 Address: 127.0.0.53#53
<andreafalcon> Presumo che il problema sia questa disparita di risultato per cui non riesco a mettere in dominio questa macchina.
<andreafalcon> Qualcuno è in grado aiutarmi per favore?
<andreafalcon> ho problemi con la tastiera mancava il supporto per ssh e la configurazione Net in realtà è Netplan.
<Luigi96> Salve, sto riscontrando problemi con l'accesso al mio portatile in quanto non ricordo più la password, qualcuno potrebbe darmi qualche consiglio su come poterla recuperare? Grazie
<th34lch3m1st> Ciao a tutti
<th34lch3m1st> La tastiera sulla 20.04 si blocca a caso, a volte nel browser, a volte nel terminale, a volte in gedit. Se  chiudo e riapro il programma funziona a di nuovo.
<vic121> Scusate, posso chiedere un informazione su un problema riscontrato?
<th34lch3m1st> La cose strane sono due: tastiera nuova che ho usato nell'ultimo mese con la 19.04 e nessun problema.
<th34lch3m1st> Se apro un nuovo tab nel terminale la tastiera scrive nel nuovo tab ma a non nel primo che ho aperto.
<th34lch3m1st> A questo punto punto deduco che non è la tastiera ma ubuntu. Altrimenti come fa a funzionare nel secondo tab aperto nel terminale ma non funziona nel primo tab, stessa finestra???
<th34lch3m1st> vic121 puoi chiedere direttamente senza chiedere di poter chiedere :)
<vic121> ok ti ringrazio, praticamente il cursore è diventato una grande X, ho ubuntu 16.04 e non ho installato niente nell'ultimo periodo. Ho visto in forum chec'erano stati problemi simili al mio con i possesori della mia stessa scheda video Radeon R7 in versioni piu' recenti oppure nella 16.04 senza installare o pasticciarci sopra. P.S ne capisco poco
<th34lch3m1st> vic121 a parte la forma strana riesci lo stesso ad usarlo? click sinistro/destro rotellina di scorrimento etc etc?
<vic121> Praticamente è sparita la barra laterale a sinistra, il tasto destro del mouse, per entrare nel sistema ho dovuto dare il comando startx
<vic121> del mouse è solo  il tasto destro che non va
<th34lch3m1st> vic121 Da quello che dici sembra un problema del gestore finestre/desktop e o del server grafico, il mouse credo sia solo un effetto collaterale. Bisogna attendere il parere di qualcuno qui in chat che ne sa più di me.
<th34lch3m1st> vic121 la schermata di login ti viene mostrata normalmente?
<vic121> anch'io credo sia un problema di grafica, magari che ci sia da installare dei driver senza reinstallare tutto. Mi consigli di ripostare la domanda un'altra volta oppure aspetto?
<vic121> Praticamente appena accendo mi si presenta un terminale e io posso accedere soltanto con alt f2 poi nome + passworld e startx
<th34lch3m1st> vic121 se non vedi neanche la schermata di login allora è il server grafico X che ha problemi.
<th34lch3m1st> vic121 dimmi il modello esatto della tua scheda video e della tua scheda madre, ve
<vic121> Radeoon R7 graphics per la scheda video, lascheda madre è una as rock ma non ricordo il modello
<vic121> ASRock FM2A68M-DG3+
<th34lch3m1st> vic121 ma, sei sulla 16.04?
<vic121> si perchè le versioni recenti mi davano problemi, simili con quello attuale
<th34lch3m1st> vic121 ma tu sai che la 16.04 non è più supportata?
<vic121> significa che non posso ricevere gli aggiornamenti
<vic121> ?
<th34lch3m1st> vic121 e che sei esposto a possibili problemi di sicurezza
<th34lch3m1st> vic121 io farei un backup e reinstallerei la 20.04.1 da zero. Hai un altro pc per creare un supporto di installazione?
<vic121> ma io passerei anche domani all' ultima versione. Il problema sono gli errori di (presumo) incompatibilità con la scheda video
<th34lch3m1st> vic121 a questo punto è inutile perdere tempo con X e i driver nvidia, devi comunque reinstallare
<vic121> ok ma il secondo pc è fondamentale?
<th34lch3m1st> vic121 hai provato una live della 20.04?
<vic121> no
<th34lch3m1st> provala e vedi se funziona
<th34lch3m1st> su quel pc
<vic121> Ma non posso installarla sul pc della 16.04 (questo)?
<th34lch3m1st> Devi installarla sul pc della 16.04
<vic121> anche se c'è questo problema X si riesce lo stesso?
<th34lch3m1st> Ma il supporto di installazione (usb o dvd) come te lo crei?
<th34lch3m1st> Da terminale?
<vic121> ok con l'altro pc
<th34lch3m1st> Si può tranquillamente anche da terminale
<vic121> ah ok meglio
<th34lch3m1st> prova la live e vedi se tutto funziona
<th34lch3m1st> prima di installare
<vic121> bene, e dove la posso trovare?
<vic121> Comunque ho pochi dati da salvare ma  se li metto sul terminale poi posso riprendermeli facilmente
<vic121> ?
<th34lch3m1st> www.ubuntu.it
<th34lch3m1st> Scusa: www.ubuntu-it.org
<th34lch3m1st> vic121 non puoi salvare dati SUL terminale
<th34lch3m1st> puoi salvare dati DAL terminale
<th34lch3m1st> su un disco esterno o chiavetta
<th34lch3m1st> ma lo puoi fare mentre provi la live
<th34lch3m1st> dal desktop della live
<vic121> quindi se ho capito bene i dati sono già salvati sul terminale
<th34lch3m1st> vic121 il terminale è un software, non è un disco di memorizzazione
<th34lch3m1st> i dati sono sull'hard disk o ssd
<vic121> si certo
<th34lch3m1st> quindi "i dati" SUL terminale che c'entra?
<th34lch3m1st> avvia la live e salva le cose da li
<th34lch3m1st> è più semplice e veloce
<vic121> si praticamente devo aprire la versione desktop?
<th34lch3m1st> poi sei libero di farlo da terminale, come preferisci
<th34lch3m1st> vic121 praticamente devi accendere un pc che funziona, navigare su www.ubunut-it.org, scaricare il file ubuntu-20.04-etcetcetcetera.ISO e crearti una chiavetta usb con quel file da usare sul pc che non funziona.
<vic121> ah ok come avevo fatto all'inizio
<th34lch3m1st> *www.ubuntu-it.org
<th34lch3m1st> quindi hai scaricato il file?
<th34lch3m1st> Perdona la mia curiosità, ma questa 16.04 come l'hai installata?
<vic121> con lo stesso sistema, su una chiavetta, comunque lo sta ancora scaricando
<th34lch3m1st> E allora.....fai tutto come quando hai installato la 16.04, che me lo fai ripetere a fare?
<th34lch3m1st> solo una cosa cambia: prima di installare clicca "prova ubuntu", lo provi, salvi i dati, e poi casomai installi.
<th34lch3m1st> dai che ce la fai
<vic121> sinceramente non sapevo se la live era diversa da quella che ho ora in uso poi stavo valutando in base all'altro problema della x
<th34lch3m1st> e tutto uguale vai tranquillo
<th34lch3m1st> clicca "prova ubuntu" e vai alla grande
<vic121> ok, prima ero andato su apri non su salva, è giusto?
<th34lch3m1st> vic121 fai quello hai già fatto per installare la 16.04
<vic121> perfetto, ti ringrazio anche per la precisazione sul terminale, ero io che avevo male interpretato quel "dal"
<vic121> se dovessi avere ancora bisogno ti trovo sempre qui?
<th34lch3m1st> Stasera resto collegato per un'altra ora circa, se hai problemi scrivi appena puoi
<vic121> Bene, me lo ha scaricato. Ricapitolando: metto il file iso sulla chiavetta, poi la inserisco prima di avviare il PC, giusto? I dati invece posso trasferirli col terminale su un supporto esterno dopo aver installato la prova della 20. Infine posso passare alla versione "stabile" in qualsiasi momento?
<th34lch3m1st> I dati li salvi da nautilus (la finestra dove vedi i file). Perché insisti col terminale?
<th34lch3m1st> Lascialo stare dov'è
<th34lch3m1st> Sai come metterlo sulla chiavetta?
<vic121> copia incolla, no?
<th34lch3m1st> Intendo: se hai un BIOS legacy devi usare un software di creazione supporti di avvio Se invece e un pc con UEFI allora puoi tranquillamente montare la iso e copiare i files sulla chiavetta.
<th34lch3m1st> BIOS Legacy o UEFI? (il pc che non funziona, intendo)
<vic121> allora l'ultima volta non ricordo di aver creato supporti di avvio quindi crdo che sia UEFI
<th34lch3m1st> Allora -> MONTA LA ISO SCARICATA nel gestore file, copia tutto quello che c'è dentro e incollalo sulla chiavetta.
<th34lch3m1st> Aspe', la chiavetta deve essere formattata FAT32
<th34lch3m1st> Controlla che file system C'è sulla chiavetta da -> dischi
<th34lch3m1st> Una curiosità: che sistema operativo c'è sul pc dal quale stai creando la chiavetta?
<vic121> 16.04 col problema della X, l'unica cosa è che  non c'è abbastanza spazio nella chiavetta
<th34lch3m1st> quindi sei sul terminale del pc "guasto"?
<vic121> si
<th34lch3m1st> ma proprio ti vuoi torturare da solo?
<th34lch3m1st> Ma nessuno nei paraggi ha un pc che funziona?
<vic121> credevo di riuscirci :)
<th34lch3m1st> Dammi un secondo....
<th34lch3m1st> digita : sudo fdisk -l
<th34lch3m1st> Quanti /dev/sdx ti mostra
<th34lch3m1st> dai dai seguimi veloce che fra un po' devo andare
<vic121> lo so scusa ma non posso fare copia incolla, l'ultima è una l?
<vic121> perche mi dice impossibile aprire
<th34lch3m1st> si è una L ma scrivilo tutto minuscolo
<vic121> solo perchè i caratteri cambiano rispetto al terminale
<vic121> ah ok
<vic121> arrivano fino a 13
<th34lch3m1st> La chiavetta è inserita?
<vic121> no
<th34lch3m1st> E allora, dai mettila e poi dai il comando
<th34lch3m1st> Quanti giga è la chiavetta?
<vic121> sono 1,9 che non bastano
<th34lch3m1st> E allora amico mio, con quella chiavetta non provi la live e non lo installi
<th34lch3m1st> Comprane una domani da 16GB si trovano a 4 euro spedite con prime
<vic121> ma dovrei averne un'altra, se riesco lo faccio poi se ho la fortuna di rincontrarti in questi giorni ti dico
<th34lch3m1st> O una da 32GB a 10 euri ancora meglio
<vic121> si è che di solito mi bastava questa
<th34lch3m1st> Non e difficile, peró tieni presente che:
<th34lch3m1st> dal terminale prima del login
<th34lch3m1st> ubuntu non carica tutto il software che c'è nel terminale del desktop
<th34lch3m1st> Ti ritrovi con la tastiera settata in Americano con i simboli tutti scombinati
<vic121> posso rileggere la conversazione domani oppure viene cancellata? sai che non posso fare copia incolla da questo pc
<th34lch3m1st> Forse non monta neanche le chiavette in automatico e devi montarle te
<th34lch3m1st> a mano
<th34lch3m1st> non è impossibile ma è una tortura
<th34lch3m1st> la conversazione la ritrovi sui logs di ubuntu, su internet
<vic121> quindi quando dovrei inserire la chiavetta con il file dopo il login?
<th34lch3m1st> Cerca su google (log ubuntu-it) sono suddivisi in directory per anno e per data
<vic121> l'altra volta l'avevo messa all'inizio perchè  il pc era sprovvisto di s.o
<th34lch3m1st> Ma ascolta me, trova qualcuno con un pc, anche windows va bene
<th34lch3m1st> Che a copiare i file ci metti un minuto
<vic121> si copio i file ma poi la chiavetta con l'iso posso metterla in qualsiasi momento?
<th34lch3m1st> La iso la devi montare
<th34lch3m1st> non devi copiarla così com'è
<th34lch3m1st> devi copiare i files che ci sono dentro
<th34lch3m1st> Fai conto che sia un file zip
<th34lch3m1st> Devi estrarlo per accedere ai file interni
<th34lch3m1st> qui invece di estrarlo lo monti su un dispositivo virtuale
<th34lch3m1st> Poi copi i file e li incolli sulla chiavetta
<th34lch3m1st> Dimmi cosa non ti torna
<vic121> Bene credo di aver capito, solo che adesso è un po' tardi, ti ringrazierei di persona per la pazienza e la competenza che hai avuto. Comunque dovessi avere ancora bisogno proverò di nuovo a chiedere. Un saluto
<th34lch3m1st> Scusate se ho incentivato conversazioni non strettamente inerenti al supporto di ubuntu, ma ho il cuore tenero, sono fatto così. Una buonanotte a tutti.
#ubuntu-it 2020-08-19
<arseniko> ?
#ubuntu-it 2020-08-21
<gladiator> ciao a Tutti , sono Pier ho appena acquistato un pc e vorrei istallare il sistema linus ...vorrei avere dellr info
<gladiator> sco scaricando ubundo 20.04.1
<[Enrico]> gladiator: chiedi pure
<gladiator> sto ancora terminado di scaricare
<gladiator> volevo chiedere meglio nella chiavetta oppure fare la partizione nel pc ?
<[Enrico]> gladiator: dalla chiavetta puoi fare solo l'installazione sul PC. Ubuntu non è fatta per essere usata da chiavetta in modo permanente
<[Enrico]> tuttavia ci sono versioni di Linux che si possono usare da chiavetta in modo permanente
<gladiator> ok perfetto
<gladiator> in una guida mi dice sistema Uefi
<gladiator> e quella giusta da fare ?
<[Enrico]> i computer nuovi sono tutti uefi ormai. Bisogna controllare per essere sicuri al 100%, ma mi pare strano che non lo sia se è nuovo
<gladiator> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Uefi
<gladiator> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Uefi
<gladiator> si lo è
<gladiator> è da 64 bit
<Carlin0> !installazione | gladiator
<ubot-it> gladiator: Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<yolpe> buongiorno a tutti, come posso vedere se il comando eliminare file (shift+canc) ha prodotto effetti? non credo di aver premuto enter ma non ne sono sicuro... in pratica stavo lavorando su un pc ma utilizzavo la tastiera di quello che non guardavo :/
<yolpe> qualche file log puo dirmi questo? è appena successo
<[Enrico]> yolpe: non ci sono file di log che registrano l'eliminazione dei file. shict + canc funziona nel file manager e in poche altre applicazioni, se questi non erano aperti e non erano l'applicazione in evidenza nel momento in cui hai premuto non è successo niente
<yolpe> speriamo... grazie della risposta (appunto non so se qualcosa fosse selezionato perchè ero concentrato su un altro monitor dove volevo eliminare due file in quel modo)
<Carlin0> ls ?
#ubuntu-it 2020-08-23
<vic121> Scusate, in seguito ad un errore dovuto probabilmente ad incompatibilita- con la scheda video mi e[]]stato consigliato di reinstallare ubuntu
<vic121> volevo quindi chiedervi la differenza tra la versione prova, che sto usando e quella definitiva
<Carlin0> vic121, e che scheda video sarebbe ?
<vic121> Radeon R7 Graphics
<Carlin0> che problemi ti crea?
<vic121> ah si ciao Carlin0, una settimana fa mi avevi consigliato di reinstallare tutto in seguito ad un errore.Praticamente il mouse era diventato una X poi non mi visualizzava la barra laterale,ecc...
<Carlin0> ma non per la scheda vide
<vic121> si ma io avevo la versione 16.04
<Carlin0> e ti mancavano varie cartelle essenziali di sistema come ad esmepio /etc
<Carlin0> per quello ti dissi di reinstallare , non per altro
<vic121> esatto
<Carlin0> che versione stai provando ora ?
<vic121> l-ultima
<Carlin0> 20.04.1 ?
<vic121> si ho controllato e^ quella
<vic121> e adesso dovrei installare la versione completa o rimango ancora su prova
<Carlin0> se è tutto ok direi che puoi salvare prima i dati e poi reinstallare
<vic121> ok ma e^ normale che adesso non abbia i dati*
<Carlin0> prima di reinstallare salvali su disco esterno o altro
<Carlin0> fai copia incolla
<vic121> no ma adesso praticamente e^ tutto vuoto, non c-e^ nessun dato
<vic121> ne approfitto per chiedere anche come impostare la tastiera ita
<Carlin0> te lo chiede l'impostazione della tastiera ...
<Carlin0> ma ora sei da live ?
<vic121> si
<vic121> per quello che non mi fa glia accenti
<Carlin0> apri il gestore file e  vedrai che (se non hai ancora installato) i tuoi file ci sono ancora nel disco
<vic121> ah ok
<vic121> ho provato a cliccare a sx sull icona files e mi dice folder is empty, forse non e^ un problema se non formatto e rimango sulle stesse  partizioni
<vic121> comunque mi consola il fatto che non sono state cancellate, provo poi a chiedere a qualche altro utente piu esperto se possono verificarsi ulteriori problemi di incompatibilita con la scheda video
